# Chord 2Go & 2Yu Wired/Wireless Network streamer and S/PDIF adaptor - Official thread



## Currawong

As shown at the beginning of the Head-Fi 2020 CanJam New York video, Chord's long awaited 2Go is not only a wireless streaming adaptor for the Hugo 2, but also includes a wired ethernet socket for people who want to use it where they have a Hugo 2 fixed in place.

Anticipating the desire for people to use the 2Go with other DACs, they created the 2Yu adaptor that turns the 2Go into network streamer that outputs via USB, optical and S/PDIF.

This is totally what I need for my home system.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 13, 2020)

Agree it is potentially ideal for a home set up, but a lot will depend on the quality of their software. Given the aggravation that many have had with the Poly I wouldn’t be interested in buying such a thing unless it was utterly rock solid. Any idea what the pair will sell for? £2000? More? Less? Is it restricted to 2.4GHz like the Poly? But the cabling arrangement doesn’t seem very well thought out for a home product - am I right in seeing sockets on three sides?


----------



## TKpurple

On one trading sites 2 go Price was circa 1200 Eur. 2 yu is yet unknown but It should be cheaper as what it does  is just extension allowing for specific cable attachment.


----------



## Currawong

Considering most streamers (and most DACs) are pretty large, it does neatly bring the size of a streaming set-up right down.  I did notice the addition of the ethernet socket compared to what we saw on the original prototypes, which didn't have it.  

What I'd like to see is some kind of stand to put a Hugo 2 and 2Go into. I say this as my Hugo 2 would get quite warm if laid flat, but if I put it on something like an iPad stand for better airflow, it runs quite a bit cooler.


----------



## Vyyy

Most important - sound quality vs laptop. If it is more transparent (straight to dac or via HMS) then price suits well. If it is just nice looking unit with only upnp dlna function - dunno...


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 13, 2020)

There’s some more pictures here.

https://tinhte.vn/threads/chord-2go...-2-va-nhieu-dac-khac.3082078/?_xfNoRedirect=1

The 2Yu seems to somewhat more than just an i/o extender - there are four control balls for power, input, mute and Dim, but alas the legends on the 2Go are different as they correspond to functions on the Hugo2!

It also begs the question as to why you need the 2Yu for home use - why couldn’t you just go from the micro-usb output of the 2Go?  Or do Chord enforce a handshake like they do with the Poly to lock other uses out?

Would also be interested to know if Rob has had anything to do with the engineering of either product, given the seeming sensitivity of the DACs and MScaler to RF.


----------



## TKpurple

Control balls mirror hugo2 is it just aesthetics as they refer to the buttons in hugo 2 which are for dac purposes of hugo 2 in principle.   As far as for the use with other DACs Main purpose imho is to allow 2go to use with mscaler and other chord DACs including h2 so hugo2 mscaler owners will benefit the most of the device combo.


----------



## AndrewOld

TKpurple said:


> Control balls mirror hugo2 is it just aesthetics as they refer to the buttons in hugo 2 which are for dac purposes of hugo 2 in principle.   As far as for the use with other DACs Main purpose imho is to allow 2go to use with mscaler and other chord DACs including h2 so hugo2 mscaler owners will benefit the most of the device combo.


Read my previous post! And look at the pictures in the link in it. The control balls all have functions which are labelled and do not mirror those in the Hugo2.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 13, 2020)

Another thought .. wouldnt it just be much neater and cheaper to make a one box product combining the 2Go and 2Yu for use at home?  With the inputs and outputs at the back and the lights/controls at the front? And not sure SD card input has a place in a home system.


----------



## TKpurple

But then chord hugo 2 users would have to buy it twice. Probably if it will be sucess Chord would think of it to satisfy qutest and other chord dac owners as they will be probably main target group anyway....


----------



## supervisor

will pre-order as soon as I can


----------



## Christer (Feb 13, 2020)

Vyyy said:


> Most important - sound quality vs laptop. If it is more transparent (straight to dac or via HMS) then price suits well. If it is just nice looking unit with only upnp dlna function - dunno...


Sound quality vs laptop  would of course  be interesting to find out about.
I normally listen to downloads via Qutest/HMS/MBP via usb and either speakers or headphones.
I can also listen to cds via optical from either of my wo cd players.
And with the cd players all I have to do is to have optical connected, load a disc and press PLAY!
Simple and very functional.
I might be interested in this new combo if it will improve even further on my HMS/Qutest than my MBP via usb and Audirvana.
BUT I have on important question apart from SQ?
Will I still need a THIRD UNIT like a smartphone or an iPad or laptop to be able to play music stored onto sd cards in a 2GO?
If so I think Chord has completely lost me as a potential customer.

Chord seems to make customers  buy not only an expensive 2GO plus a a 2You for those who want to use the  sd card playing facility with any other dac than the H2.
And if my fears are confirmed not only that, they have to use yet another unit to actually make these two units work at all?
There are already LOADS of DAPs that have ALL the functionality needed built in to ONE unit.

I don't see any signs of any CONTROL SCREEN on either of the two new Chord toys!
Even the cheapest Chinese or Japanese DAPs have one!
If an iPhone or iPad is needed  with these two my interest in them  is nil.
Cheers CC


----------



## Progisus

Christer said:


> Sound quality vs laptop  would of course  be interesting to find out about.
> I normally listen to downloads via Qutest/HMS/MBP via usb and either speakers or headphones.
> I can also listen to cds via optical from either of my wo cd players.
> And with the cd players all I have to do is to have optical connected, load a disc and press PLAY!
> ...


Unfortunately an iPhone, Android Phone or tablet IS required. Just like the Poly/Mojo which I have. It normally sits idle as my DAP does everything it can except for the Roon integration which is very nice if you are using around the house mobile.


----------



## dinus777

https://www.stereonet.co.uk/news/chord-electronics-2go-and-2yu-announced

Prices:

"
*Price and availability*

Like all of Chord Electronics' hardware, 2go and 2yu are handmade in the UK and share the same aircraft-grade aluminium casework, along with design cues from the Hugo 2.


The Chord Electronics 2go is available now for £995, and 2yu will cost £449 when it becomes available in the next few weeks.


Hugo 2 is priced at £1,800.


"


----------



## lawshredpower

I loved it! Gonna upgrade my Hugo 2 to a TT2 and buy that duo.


----------



## dontfeedphils

I'm sure these products will sound excellent and will do decently, but man, those prices are just too high for what these items do.  Also, the 2GO/2YU combo just looks stupid.  All those wires coming out at different directions and it's supposed to set on your desktop and look nice?  Naw, don't think so.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 13, 2020)

dinus777 said:


> https://www.stereonet.co.uk/news/chord-electronics-2go-and-2yu-announced
> 
> Prices:
> 
> ...



According to that article it only has 2.4GHz wifi, so that’s one of my questions answered. Why wouldn’t it have 5GHz wifi too?

How on earth do you put it with say a TT2 or  DAVE and MScaler such that you can use the controls, see the lights, and not have cables going all over the place?


----------



## ecwl

AndrewOld said:


> According to that article it only has 2.4GHz wifi, so that’s one of my questions answered. Why wouldn’t it have 5GHz wifi too?
> 
> How on earth do you put it with say a TT2 or  DAVE and MScaler such that you can use the controls, see the lights, and not have cables going all over the place?


It is 2.4GHz wifi only as the official webpage is up.
https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2go/

On one hand, I agree with John Franks that most people can have a 2.4GHz wifi network for streaming and it’ll be fine. Moreover 2.4GHz wifi has much better range. On the other hand, my apartment is so densely flooded with 2.4GHz wifi signal that I personally only have a 5GHz wifi network. As a non-engineer,all I know is that all designs require some compromise. Adding 5GHz wifi would probably lead to other compromises that made Chord not add it.

I also don’t fully understand the cable comment. I have a different streamer. You need power cable to the streamer and you need a USB cable from the streamer to the M-Scaler. If your streamer uses Ethernet connection, there’s an Ethernet cable. That’s it. Not sure what is meant by cables running all over. That’s true for every streamer.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ecwl said:


> It is 2.4GHz wifi only as the official webpage is up.
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2go/
> 
> On one hand, I agree with John Franks that most people can have a 2.4GHz wifi network for streaming and it’ll be fine. Moreover 2.4GHz wifi has much better range. On the other hand, my apartment is so densely flooded with 2.4GHz wifi signal that I personally only have a 5GHz wifi network. As a non-engineer,all I know is that all designs require some compromise. Adding 5GHz wifi would probably lead to other compromises that made Chord not add it.
> ...



I imagine most steamers have all connections on the same side of the device. That's the issue.


----------



## NYanakiev

As a Poly owner, I will be buying 2Go for my Hugo 2. Excited!


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 13, 2020)

ecwl said:


> It is 2.4GHz wifi only as the official webpage is up.
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2go/
> 
> On one hand, I agree with John Franks that most people can have a 2.4GHz wifi network for streaming and it’ll be fine. Moreover 2.4GHz wifi has much better range. On the other hand, my apartment is so densely flooded with 2.4GHz wifi signal that I personally only have a 5GHz wifi network. As a non-engineer,all I know is that all designs require some compromise. Adding 5GHz wifi would probably lead to other compromises that made Chord not add it.
> ...



Well suppose you put the 2Go/2Yu thing flat on a shelf, either above or to the side of your M scaler. You could have the USB cable coming out of the back of it to the back of the MScaler. But then that would seem to put the ethernet connection at the side, and the power connection at the front, and make the four control buttons hard to use and see. I would’t call that elegant. 2.4GHz is only for legacy stuff nowadays, and may indeed be difficult for some mesh networks to deal with. istr Poly having problems on mesh networks - I imagine this is sorted now though.


----------



## lawshredpower

AndrewOld said:


> According to that article it only has 2.4GHz wifi, so that’s one of my questions answered. Why wouldn’t it have 5GHz wifi too?
> 
> How on earth do you put it with say a TT2 or  DAVE and MScaler such that you can use the controls, see the lights, and not have cables going all over the place?



Why 2.4Ghz only? This kinda sabotages my use. Are we in 2008? C’mon


----------



## AndrewOld

lawshredpower said:


> Why 2.4Ghz only? This kinda sabotages my use. Are we in 2008? C’mon


There is also a claim on the Chord website that the 2Go is a ”Roon endpoint and streamer” . What does ”streamer” mean in that context?


----------



## N Quarter (Feb 13, 2020)

Why not connect the unit with Ethernet, which I do with my current streamer? Then use optical to isolate it from the Mscaler, works for me.


----------



## N Quarter

AndrewOld said:


> What does ”streamer” mean in that context?


It means you can connect or use streaming services like Tidal and Qbuzz with it.


----------



## AndrewOld

N Quarter said:


> Why not connect the unit with Ethernet, which I do with my current streamer? Then use optical to isolate it from the Mscale, works for me.


No reason why not to, but you would have cables coming in and out on three sides and still not be able to easily see or use the controls. And the output from the 2Go is on micro-usb. Why would you want a conversion to optical?


----------



## N Quarter

AndrewOld said:


> Why would you want a conversion to optical?


I am talking about the 2U, optical is known for isolation properties.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 13, 2020)

N Quarter said:


> I am talking about the 2U, optical is known for isolation properties.


i would have hoped that a Chord product wouldn’t need extra isolation from another Chord product. Using optical means there is an extra conversion process going on inside the 2Yu. Fair enough, if you want to use it as a sample rate converter, which it can be, but I would’ve hoped that USB was fine. If you use optical the clock in the 2Yu is controlling the show, rather than the clock in the M Scaler. It might not matter though. Time will tell. I think Hugo2 owners are the real target. TT2/M Scaler/DAVE owners are just an afterthought. £500 for a USB to USB converter is a bit much!


----------



## maslarge

I’m pretty disappointed that you lose the USB port in the back. My ideal use case is to play Roon via the 2go but switch to usb if I need to watch a video on my computer. Now, it looks like I’ll need to use an optical connection. And as others have said, that means I’ll have wires coming out of the front that will have to snake around my desk to get to my computer. Love the Hugo 2, but the ergonomics are all wrong for desktop usage.


----------



## dontfeedphils

maslarge said:


> I’m pretty disappointed that you lose the USB port in the back. My ideal use case is to play Roon via the 2go but switch to usb if I need to watch a video on my computer. Now, it looks like I’ll need to use an optical connection. And as others have said, that means I’ll have wires coming out of the front that will have to snake around my desk to get to my computer. Love the Hugo 2, but the ergonomics are all wrong for desktop usage.



It really doesn't make any sense for desktop, especially when you have excellent sounding/preforming RPi based solutions for much, much cheaper.  If you're out and about with the Hugo2 a decent amount I think it might make sense, but then you could just get a decent DAP with SPDIF out.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 13, 2020)

Available to order now, ships out first week of March (UK)

EDIT: preorder placed with Audio Concierge!


----------



## maslarge

It makes sense if I want to use it both on my desktop and around the house. Ideally, I'd like to have it on my desk while I work for the day, and then unplug it for some more serious listening on the couch at night. You can't really do that with a RPI solution. Again, all my listening is through Roon. But I'd like the option to switch over to USB while at my computer for calls, videos, etc. 

Currently, I've got it plugged in via usb out the back. This actually works great and seems to make sense for desktop use, as I have just the headphone out the front.


----------



## DaddyWhale

I don't even know if this is a thing: could you use a male Ethernet to male micro USB adapter to get USB connectivity back? Of course you might lose Ethernet connectivity


----------



## maslarge

I just noticed it has airplay. That might be my solution since I have a Mac. I don't really care about audio quality when it's just YouTube or a phone call. 

I know I was being negative, but I definitely am still really interested in this product!


----------



## kkrazik2008

Reading these posts is a lesson on qualitative analysis, it is quite fascinating to read the responses on a product without an official release.  The initial posts read like a focus group, and demonstrate the bias, level of knowledge, and use cases on potential  owners of this Chord combo. Essentially, its free data for companies like Chord and others to use on future products.  

We should all receive a discount for providing our feedback  (sarcasm)


----------



## Christer (Feb 13, 2020)

Progisus said:


> Unfortunately an iPhone, Android Phone or tablet IS required. Just like the Poly/Mojo which I have. It normally sits idle as my DAP does everything it can except for the Roon integration which is very nice if you are using around the house mobile.



Well, that's exactly what I guessed and feared Chord would deliver.

A very delayed  product that can't even compete with a cheap DAP in functionality  but has all the bells and whistles fanboys are asking for like ROON ready, Tidal ,Quboz and other streaming platforms that can easily go out of business when you least expect it.
Both Quboz and Tidal have been in very dire straights not long ago.

And quite frankly, unless these toys prove to sound  MUCH better than my MBP/Qutest/HMS via usb and optical out from a cd player,my  personal interest in these two once again VERY expensive new toys from Chord if one looks at what they deliver is VERY limited indeed.

It would have been nice and at least a bit tempting if it/they had at least worked as simply and consumer-friendly as basically ALL CHEAP  DAPs already do.

But NO, not from Chord!

A H2 even bigger and less pocketable and with  those horrible  VERY sharp corners on an even bigger scale, on a unit that is marketed as portable is NOT anything I'd  want to carry around.

Yes my Qutest has also got VERY sharp corners but I don't hold it in my hand or carry it around more than in my backpack on travels.

But maybe instead of the control screen the Asian companies can EASILY add on products selling for as low as 100€ or less in their smart solution DAPs, it would NOT  surprise me if Chord has another specially made 100€  matching SOFT warm leather case up their sleeve for their fanboys.


I'm sure all  Chord fanboys will drool over these toys  for months even if all they do is add more expensive  little boxes to their systems, but turn out to offer no increase in SQ over what can already be achieved with much cheaper solutions in combination with the MScaler.

What's the point of adding SD cards ports if you can't  play what's on them without a smartphone or an iPad?

And don't tell me nobody  asked for a control screen on 2Go!

For me personally  if I want to  avoid having to connect my mbp laptop to my HMS I think I will get a cheap DAP instead.

Rob Watts himself has  claimed that he gets excellent results with his moblie phone connected to a H2.
That seems like a soo much SMARTER solution.

Quite honestly the ONLY reason I am using Chord's products is the MScaler!
And that has ALL got to do with SQ!
Nothing else.
Basically everything else I want and expect from HIFI products in general and portable ones in particular, is imho, much better served by other companies.
Both design and functionality.
Cheers CC


----------



## supervisor

Christer said:


> What's the point of adding SD cards ports if you can't play what's on them without a smartphone or an iPad?



who does NOT own a smartphone? the whole point is that phones will keep coming out, and will still be able to control these Chord devices no matter what. DAPs have limited lifespans based on technology, GoFigure is immune from that if it's controlled from the current iteration of any smartphone on the market. it's the best remote control.


----------



## supervisor

my biggest concern right now is pre-ordering these new devices only to find out they ship in ~November 2020.


----------



## pjw241142

I’d like to see if Chord has cracked superior quality from an SD card (ripped CDs) as the source in the 2go into a Hugo 2. I’m not a technical user and still find Poly in Hotspot mode and a third party  app (Glider/ Rigelian et al) difficult and clunky.

Plug and play would be good from the SD card and then headphone out from the Hugo 2.

If people are at CanJam in NY over the weekend, could they comment on this scenario


----------



## maslarge

I see the real value of this product in using it around your home. That's not something you can do with a Qutest or other desktop DAC, and eliminates the need to have two separate setups for your desk and living area. I definitely can't envision myself carrying this around everyday as a truly portable device.


----------



## Progisus

As a Poly/Mojo user I think Chord missed the boat when they did not have a control app as part of GoFigure (which you need on your phone anyway).


----------



## Christer (Feb 13, 2020)

supervisor said:


> who does NOT own a smartphone? the whole point is that phones will keep coming out, and will still be able to control these Chord devices no matter what. DAPs have limited lifespans based on technology, GoFigure is immune from that if it's controlled from the current iteration of any smartphone on the market. it's the best remote control.



I don't own a smartphone.
And I have no immediate plans to buy one either.

I have a small Samsung mobile phone which I use for phone calls.
A really small foldable little thing that fits easily in basically any pocket.
I paid 30€ for it and it is and was an open phone not locked to any specific company or subscription based  plan.
I can fit it with any simcard I want and need wherever I happen to be on my travels and make calls all over the world much cheaper than via any locked  iPhone or similar smartphone pushed on easily fooled consumers at 20-30 times the price of my phone plus hefty monthly bills on top.

Besides the whole idea of portable with DAPs and potentially, but not in practice with H2/2Go for me would be  to have ONE small portable unit that does ONE thing VERY well, without ANY  need for other accessories, playback music stored either internally or on sd card.
A screen for that would have been  really SMART and competitive.
And regarding lifespan do these two toys run on H2s battery or how are they powered?

If they run on internal rechargable  batteries like H2 I hope they have at least made them user exhangable when they die,which they will inevitably do one day.

My Hugo 1 died a few months ago and needs to be sent to Chord for a new battery at about the same price some all in one,smart unit DAPs sell for, to be brought back to life. How smart is that from a consumer and user point of view?

I don't like it when planned obsolence can be suspected from any company.
But I'd be interested to know in more detail than your:"based on technology" what makes specifically DAPs susceptible to limited lifespan?
If you know which ones to really  avoid that'd be great to know.
Hugo 1 was disappointing enough for me in that respect.


Cheers CC


----------



## andrewd01

I like the idea of a small battery powered Roon endpoint.  There are not many products of this type on the market. You can use a phone/ipod for this purpose but it is not ideal as the Roon connection gets dropped when the display times out.  I would of preferred one small box instead of two that need to be plugged together by flimsy micro USB plugs.  Also I would have preferred a minimalist approach on buttons and outputs.  Just a single power button and only USB output would be better.  

I look forward to hearing  reviews on sound quality compared to other alternatives like a CCA, ipod etc. Hopefully Chord will do a bundle price that is a bit more palatable than the sum of the price of the two items quoted upthread.


----------



## supervisor

Christer said:


> I don't own a smartphone.
> And I have no immediate plans to buy one either.
> I have a small Samsung mobile phone which I use for phone calls.
> A really small foldable little thing that fits easily in basically any pocket.
> ...



I guess you are not the demographic for a Poly or a 2GO then. you are in the minority as someone who does not own smartphone--which is fine--but don't act like it's not the case!

DAPs become outdated due to advances in processor/memory/OS technology.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 13, 2020)

First, I'm happy for the users that fit this use case for them.  I truly hope it works out for them.

Second, I'm a big fan of Chord if RW is leading the project.  If RW is not involved, Chord is just another high-end brand.  So to me, this is just another high-end audio product.  I'm not a salesman so not pushing a brand, but I'm inspired by the DAC designer.

Third, I want optical purity.  Not no USB conversion complication.  Why not purity?  You have Chord DAC's, why wouldn't you want a pure solution?  On the Rpi, the data goes straight to i2s to the optical decoder.  Zero USB involvement.

For icing on the cake, I want my "Now Playing" track to load into RAM before playing.  Rpi does this, I assume 2go plays off the microSD card like every other device:



> For those who don't know, RAMdisk is one of the most high-performance methods for audiophiles in the world, and although I've never read anything about it in this forum and only have a personal friend who has tested before me, I've read a lot, a lot , much information in international scope, where it seems that the theme is more evolved. Reducing latency and high throughput is only a small part of the benefits. If that weren't enough, I've never heard any "original" setup, with SSD, SD card, M.2, or anything else, that delivers audio quality as good as RAMdisk. For me, it's the best, but what I don't know is if there are different RAM models that deliver different sonorities (Corsair vs. Kingston; Kingston vs. Crucial; Corsair vs. GSkill; e.g.).



AO

I can run this off a small footprint or a desktop footprint:






I can rotate Anker battery packs at will.  Don't have to worry about expensive battery replacement or shipping into limbo-land.

The same components but branded and marked up can be found in other audio brands with a similar cost as the 2go:



> The Bryston BDP-Pi digital music players let you hear a perfect replica of high resolution studio masters with incredible detail and breathtaking realism.







https://www.moon-audio.com/bryston-bdp-pi-digital-player.html

One can also program a full IR remote control to navigate their music if you don't want to use a smartphone.

I try to play as close to the master source if possible, so I don't want an complications; just purity.

I believe I maxed out the Chord DAC with close to master source => pure optical => glass optical cable => Chord DAC.

This falls inline with RW optimal philosophy:  Solid battery-power + pure optical...

For the best depth for your Chord DACs... pure optical...  Why have more of a 2d wide sound when you can increase it's depth to something more 3d.

All this for a very reasonable cost if you are willing to spend 10 minutes on physical install and 10-20 minutes on configuration via web browser.

Zero RFI noise, Zero ground loops.  Easy replacements and compat with future Chord DACs.

With a glass optical cable, you have the crispness of USB without the USB harshness.  Glass optical is neutral, natural and life-like...

For my front-end I run Ipeng by a German developer:

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ipeng/id767266886

http://penguinlovesmusic.de/ipeng-8/

1 decade of development and refinement makes for a polished product and UI.

That's my "Killer" app.  Doesn't affect/manipulate SQ, just a dumb terminal like a IR remote control.  Everything runs on the back-end.  No silly apps that re-sample on top of Android/iOS re-sampling. No daisy-chaining apps on one another.  No this app depends on this app to run this app.  I don't believe Poly has a "Killer" app.  Might as well have my IR remote control manipulate SQ too.

For the back-end, I run Squeezebox which a backed by a multi-billion dollar company in Logitech.

The $10k Antipodes runs Squeezebox so there is no questioning SQ:

https://antipodes.audio/squeezebox/

This has 2 decades of development and refinement.

And to ensure I get enough power bandwidth, I'm using a 'DC' power-only 5-layered shielded Gotham USB cable.  No USB data.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AC-12 said:


> First, I'm happy for the users that fit this use case for them.  I truly hope it works out for them.
> 
> Second, I'm a big fan of Chord if RW is leading the project.  If RW is not involved, Chord is just another high-end brand.  So to me, this is just another high-end audio product.  I'm not a salesman so not pushing a brand, but I'm inspired by the DAC designer.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of what you're saying.  USB is still much more than just usable though, and with a proper source can sound damn near indistinguishable from optical.  Plus you're not going to get your super high sample rates without USB.  A non-issue for me, but not for everyone.

Also, reports on the SQ of the Poly as a source are overwhelmingly positive and although I haven't heard it myself, I'm certainly not going to discount such an overwhelmingly positive reception.


----------



## Widell

supervisor said:


> who does NOT own a smartphone? the whole point is that phones will keep coming out, and will still be able to control these Chord devices no matter what. DAPs have limited lifespans based on technology, GoFigure is immune from that if it's controlled from the current iteration of any smartphone on the market. it's the best remote control.



+1


----------



## jlbrach

I currently own a H2 which I use via my ak120 and an optical cable....the ak120 has 2 micro sd slots as well...do I understand this product properly?..I would be able to put 2 cards into the 2go and then control the content via my phone with an app or using roon on my phone to control the 2go?


----------



## Widell

Progisus said:


> As a Poly/Mojo user I think Chord missed the boat when they did not have a control app as part of GoFigure (which you need on your phone anyway).


Sure, but Chord is small bespoke company in the big scheme of things but always active here on this site, listening to our wishes...not that they can bring Santa all the time...Sony missed the boat 15+ years ago they could have been the world leader and ruled the world in digital audio, headphones and "intimate audio", but as we know it...they screwed that up impressively... let's try it out and see if it s personally suitable, if not it's our choice to choose something else as it is our prerogative! We do live in the golden age of great HD hifi...and WE make the choice what we want to spend our hard-earned $$ on. on the bench waiting for now.......but probably will buy the 2GO, but would have liked to try with the Poly first with my mojo, but poly to expensive to buy as a trial...


----------



## ZappaMan

jlbrach said:


> I currently own a H2 which I use via my ak120 and an optical cable....the ak120 has 2 micro sd slots as well...do I understand this product properly?..I would be able to put 2 cards into the 2go and then control the content via my phone with an app or using roon on my phone to control the 2go?


yes


----------



## ZappaMan

i have the poly and it works really well, its like the missing part of mojo, so if you take your hugo to work, or in the car, then it will probably become indispensable, as thats how poly has become.
you can make arguments about, it does the same as a phone and a cable, but you get a lot of convenience when the two items are paired.
especially in work, where you can't be seen to be faffing too much (all day), so anything that makes listening less faff-ful is good.  Having 800gb of music is a good doomsday option too, for whenever the internet finally gets shut down.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 13, 2020)

Christer said:


> Well, that's exactly what I guessed and feared Chord would deliver.
> 
> A very delayed  product that can't even compete with a cheap DAP in functionality  but has all the bells and whistles fanboys are asking for like ROON ready, Tidal ,Quboz and other streaming platforms that can easily go out of business when you least expect it.
> Both Quboz and Tidal have been in very dire straights not long ago.
> ...



You have a point Christer. However the Chord products outgun other products, because they use a more powerful processing system. That puts demand on the Chord product battery life, that other DAPs do not have. Therefor not having a screen on the device is a effectively a potential plus in this case. That all of course depends on how well it works with the phone and app. … I know if I were out an about with Hugo 2/2Go, I would prefer to keep it in a bag. Not be getting it out to change music or volume.

The benefit may comes form using the 2Go in bettered sound quality. What Rob said about getting good sound from files played from his phone was made pre-2Go. Therefor he may prefer a 2Go. No idea about that of course, as it's speculation. However Hugo 2 sound quality was never under speculation, from pretty much any source. Rob implemented noise filtering on the USB input to Hugo 2, so it was pretty much source equal.

I personally tried a quick USB / optical listening test with Hugo. Can't say I heard any change. I suppose a longer listening of one source then a week later change, would have been necessary.




supervisor said:


> who does NOT own a smartphone? the whole point is that phones will keep coming out, and will still be able to control these Chord devices no matter what. DAPs have limited lifespans based on technology, GoFigure is immune from that if it's controlled from the current iteration of any smartphone on the market. it's the best remote control.



I don't have a smartphone yet. I have my eye on two though, and will finally make the jump.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 13, 2020)

Christer said:


> I don't own a smartphone.
> And I have no immediate plans to buy one either.
> 
> I have a small Samsung mobile phone which I use for phone calls.
> ...


I think it would be best if Chord had its own website page to sell its batteries. Then no-one would have to send their unit in. Just order the new battery online, wait for it to arrive, and install it. What could be less hassle free for everyone, including Chord? …… Bearing in mind that absolutely no-one like posting their expensive kit around for battery replacement.

I know in some cases it's possible to buy batteries through a Chord retailer. However I think there have been scare stories where some retailers cannot provide them. Might be wrong though.


----------



## Currawong

AndrewOld said:


> There is also a claim on the Chord website that the 2Go is a ”Roon endpoint and streamer” . What does ”streamer” mean in that context?


Streaming just means sending music over a network to the 2Go, rather than directly through USB or S/PDIF.



AndrewOld said:


> Using optical means there is an extra conversion process going on inside the 2Yu. Fair enough, if you want to use it as a sample rate converter, which it can be, but I would’ve hoped that USB was fine. If you use optical the clock in the 2Yu is controlling the show, rather than the clock in the M Scaler. It might not matter though. Time will tell. I think Hugo2 owners are the real target. TT2/M Scaler/DAVE owners are just an afterthought. £500 for a USB to USB converter is a bit much!



I don't see any info about it being an SRC anywhere. The presence of optical doesn't imply anything either. I think much of the point is about being able to network the Hugo 2 easily. 

One thing that I noticed is no mention of other than A2DP for Bluetooth Audio. I would have expected at least APTx, with many people expecting LDAP nowadays. However, since the prime feature is wireless lossless streaming, it's rather unnecessary, though people will judge them for an incomplete feature.


----------



## ZappaMan

Never noticed it shows the bridging device and the audio device now in Roon device setup


----------



## Luvdac

andrewd01 said:


> ...... You can use a phone/ipod for this purpose but it is not ideal as the Roon connection gets dropped when the display times out.....


Not anymore. Roon fixed that. My Samsung galaxy note 9 plays roon glitch free now.


----------



## jarnopp

ZappaMan said:


> Never noticed it shows the bridging device and the audio device now in Roon device setup



Do you think Roon really knows or that the entry for Poly presumes there is a Mojo connected?


----------



## theveterans

I wish 2Yu had AES/EBU out for balanced input and better noise rejection as there are some non-Chord DACs that sound best through AES/EBU input


----------



## 474194 (Feb 14, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying.  USB is still much more than just usable though, and with a proper source can sound damn near indistinguishable from optical.  Plus you're not going to get your super high sample rates without USB.  A non-issue for me, but not for everyone.
> 
> Also, reports on the SQ of the Poly as a source are overwhelmingly positive and although I haven't heard it myself, I'm certainly not going to discount such an overwhelmingly positive reception.



Yes, I agree.  Going from a USB cable to a USPCB to a USB direct connection COMPUTES.





If that was available when the H2 launched, it would of been more than acceptable.  But in that time and learning RW's teachings, I've come to accept his philosophy.   I'm a purist, so looking for the most optimal, darkest black background, best depth, smooth sounding and least fatiguing.

I'm even working on damping / sound isolation around the ears as I'm sensitive to ambient / white noise even with -26db isolation and it annoys me when I'm trying to get in a good session.  Hopefully I get good results.





What does NOT COMPUTE was the USB -> SPDIF conversion I had a USB issue with...  not the USB audio portion.

I can see though balancing convenience with USB direct a great solution @$999.

Anyways, wish the Chord team success with these products.  I'll check back Monday on any updates and surprises.


----------



## AndrewOld

Currawong said:


> I don't see any info about it being an SRC anywhere.


If you cllick the “features” tab on the product page, you will see it lists  “integrated sample rate converter“ as one of the features.

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2yu/


----------



## AndrewOld

I wonder whether it is clever enough to pass Roon’s volume control through to the DAC? This would let you control the volume of your Hugo2/TT2/DAVE from Roon remote.


----------



## gadbois

jarnopp said:


> Do you think Roon really knows or that the entry for Poly presumes there is a Mojo connected?



It'll show the (certified) devices in the "chain" if they are connected through USB, just like my microRendu "sees" the Hugo2.


----------



## AndrewOld

gadbois said:


> It'll show the (certified) devices in the "chain" if they are connected through USB, just like my microRendu "sees" the Hugo2.


Does the Roon app control the volume on your Mojo when it is connected to the Poly?


----------



## andrewd01 (Feb 14, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Not anymore. Roon fixed that. My Samsung galaxy note 9 plays roon glitch free now.



It had the problem for me a couple of weeks ago.  Just to be clear, the music doesn’t stop playing and it will continue fine on Roon radio after playing an album.  Its just when you want to browse for something else to play that you have to get out of your comfortable chair and wake the iphone otherwise it does not appear as an endpoint in Roon remote.  I checked that I have the latest app installed.


----------



## ZappaMan

jarnopp said:


> Do you think Roon really knows or that the entry for Poly presumes there is a Mojo connected?


The way the usb handshake may take place between them, it’s possible that mojo identifies itself and poly passes it on to Roon. But simpler to hard code.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 14, 2020)

What would the benefit of adding a 2yu (I still think this is a terrible name) to my Hugo 2 and 2Go be?

Or is the 2yu designed to enable 2Go use with non-Chord gear as its main selling point?

Edit: seems like a H2–>2Go—>2yu connection is impossible by design as 2Go and 2yu connect to each other using the same ports as H2 and 2yu


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 14, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> Does the Roon app control the volume on your Mojo when it is connected to the Poly?


I checked, and although Roon lets you specify ‘fixed’ or ‘device’ for volume, when your on the ‘now playing’ screen, volume is always stated as fixed. Which then seems to mean that you need to control the volume directly on the device.
I wonder is the max rate still 386?
What is a sample rate converter and why would I want one?


----------



## Currawong

My bad, I was looking at the 2Go features, not the 2yu features.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 14, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> I checked, and although Roon lets you specify ‘fixed’ or ‘device’ for volume, when your on the ‘now playing’ screen, volume is always stated as fixed. Which then seems to mean that you need to control the volume directly on the device.
> I wonder is the max rate still 386?
> What is a sample rate converter and why would I want one?


Some DACs, like the Naim V1, accept volume control and other commands via USB. This would mean that when you set Roon up appropriately the volume control inside the Roon app directly controls the volume in the DAC. This would be a nice feature for many people. It is known as USB HID volume control. J River also support it. There is a good thread about it here on the Roon forum

https://community.roonlabs.com/t/volume-controlled-by-roon-on-which-dacs/11465/12

As to SRC it does what it says, it changes sample rates - upsampling or downsampling. Some people might want to downsample hi Res because their DAC doesn’t support it, others might want to upsample because some guy on the internet says it is a good idea. What it suggests is that there is a fair amount of processing going on inside the 2Yu which will not please the hair-shirt purists. I myself would probably only be interested USB, which the 2Go already has, so the 2Yu would be an expensive and arguably redundant USB to USB converter. As for SRC, I’m quite happy to let my M Scaler do that.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 14, 2020)

Another thing I wonder about is whether Hugo 2+2Go can become a Roon core, given that 2Go has server functionality.
I would much rather have this as an option compared to having to boot my PC up every time I want to use Roon.

Would be amazing if possible as I always keep Hugo 2 in desktop mode to preserve its battery.


----------



## TKpurple

NYanakiev said:


> What would the benefit of adding a 2yu (I still think this is a terrible name) to my Hugo 2 and 2Go be?
> 
> Or is the 2yu designed to enable 2Go use with non-Chord gear as its main selling point?
> 
> Edit: seems like a H2–>2Go—>2yu connection is impossible by design as 2Go and 2yu connect to each other using the same ports as H2 and 2yu


There seems to be no benefit for 2yu unless you are using mscaler and this is quite huge benefit for me as it allows me to cover with H2 2goyu all use cases need. In theory you could connect 2 GoYu to hugo 2 seperately using  any output 2 yu offers but do not see the point at this stage. I think main selling point for 2 yu is for hugo 2 mscaler users or other  chord dacs users. I somehow do not bielieve other brands dacs users would want to use chord streamer,  unless it will do some wonders sonically. I also doubt 2 goyu will act as roon core but more roon end point but info on chord page is not clear so who knows for sure…


----------



## AndrewOld

Would Roon “see” the music on whatever SD cards you have plugged in to the 2Go?


----------



## NYanakiev

TKpurple said:


> There seems to be no benefit for 2yu unless you are using mscaler and this is quite huge benefit for me as it allows me to cover with H2 2goyu all use cases need. In theory you could connect 2 GoYu to hugo 2 seperately using  any output 2 yu offers but do not see the point at this stage. I think main selling point for 2 yu is for hugo 2 mscaler users or other  chord dacs users. I somehow do not bielieve other brands dacs users would want to use chord streamer,  unless it will do some wonders sonically. I also doubt 2 goyu will act as roon core but more roon end point but info on chord page is not clear so who knows for sure…



Thanks- I might have to consider buying a Mscaler at some point. 
Most people seem to love the thing but the price point and size of it are somewhat offputting. 

I really try to stay away from gear that occupies too much space.


----------



## TKpurple

NYanakiev said:


> Thanks- I might have to consider buying a Mscaler at some point.
> Most people seem to love the thing but the price point and size of it are somewhat offputting.
> 
> I really try to stay away from gear that occupies too much space.


Me to thats why I like clean chord aproach with Mojopoly and Hugo2go.  Mscaler main issue is not its size but the fact it requires all the cables going in and out...


----------



## supervisor

AndrewOld said:


> Would Roon “see” the music on whatever SD cards you have plugged in to the 2Go?



i don’t think so as Poly does not operate this way. hope i’m wrong.


----------



## NYanakiev

Hopefully it will as Hugo 2 has a desktop mode, which should keep both H2+2Go operating at all times.
I suspect that this (and having an ethernet connection in place) is how the "server" functionality is enabled.


----------



## AndrewOld

supervisor said:


> i don’t think so as Poly does not operate this way. hope i’m wrong.


The product page says the 2Go supports “multi room streaming” and ”Roon endpoint and server”, which the hopeful would read as that the 2Go will stream to other Roon endpoints. But I kinda doubt it. The Poly also says it is a “Roon endpoint and server” but it doesnt serve to anything.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AndrewOld said:


> The product page says the 2Go supports “multi room streaming” and ”Roon endpoint and server”, which the hopeful would read as that the 2Go will stream to other Roon endpoints. But I kinda doubt it. The Poly also says it is a “Roon endpoint and server” but it doesnt serve to anything.



I highly doubt you can play what's on the SD cards through Roon.  That would require the 2Go to act as a Roon core, and I highly doubt it can handle that, or that it was designed for that purpose.

Wouldn't make a lot of sense really.  A major selling point (for me) of the Roon setup is that you separate the noisy core from the endpoint.  Make the endpoint do as little work as possible.


----------



## AndrewOld

dontfeedphils said:


> I highly doubt you can play what's on the SD cards through Roon.  That would require the 2Go to act as a Roon core, and I highly doubt it can handle that, or that it was designed for that purpose.
> 
> Wouldn't make a lot of sense really.  A major selling point (for me) of the Roon setup is that you separate the noisy core from the endpoint.  Make the endpoint do as little work as possible.


Surely all it would need would be for the data on the SD cards to be discoverable in your network. Then you would have the option of adding that data to your Roon library wherever Roon Core was running on your network.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AndrewOld said:


> Surely all it would need would be for the data on the SD cards to be discoverable in your network. Then you would have the option of adding that data to your Roon library wherever Roon Core was running on your network.



That's true, didn't think of that.  Guess it would just need NFS/SAMBA share capabilities for that.


----------



## Christer (Feb 14, 2020)

GreenBow said:


> You have a point Christer. However the Chord products outgun other products, because they use a more powerful processing system. That puts demand on the Chord product battery life, that other DAPs do not have. Therefor not having a screen on the device is a effectively a potential plus in this case. That all of course depends on how well it works with the phone and app. … I know if I were out an about with Hugo 2/2Go, I would prefer to keep it in a bag. Not be getting it out to change music or volume.
> 
> The benefit may comes form using the 2Go in bettered sound quality. What Rob said about getting good sound from files played from his phone was made pre-2Go. Therefor he may prefer a 2Go. No idea about that of course, as it's speculation. However Hugo 2 sound quality was never under speculation, from pretty much any source. Rob implemented noise filtering on the USB input to Hugo 2, so it was pretty much source equal.
> 
> ...



Hello GreenBow, it seems we're a bit in the same boat as far as smartphones are concerned you and me. And you mentioned a quite credible reason for Chord's not including a control screen on at least one of the two new toys.

The reason for  this imho very unfortunate omission could very well be that it would drain the battery if there are batteries in these two as well as in H2?
But if there are batteries in them have they learnt the lesson of H1 at all or is it still the same story?

Send  to us at your own cost  for battery exchange?
If that is  still the case I must say I find it very unpalatable indeed.

And I hope that potential buyers are taking that fact into account before comitting to buy.

And regarding battery drainage, unless I am misinformed there are already DAPs from some Asian companies that have similar computational power demands as say a H2 ,but maybe not HMS yet.
The recently discussed FIO M15  is also an fpga based product that plays up to 32/768khz if I remember correctly.

Whether it sounds as good as a H2 on its own or a H2 with the 2GO remains to be known.

But as far as functionality it and some products from AK for example, are more complete products in their own right than the H2/2GO/2You from Chord seem to be from my point of view.
And my  wish to have a portable unit that sounds at least as good as H2  and  hopefully BETTER with all I need already onboard.

AND without the need for  smartphone control which I suppose not only forces the user to control via a smartphone but also to download  apps that are an additonal cost and/or something the user will have to pay monthly bills to to be able to use at all.

I want to avoid as much as possible of these constantly growing binding subscription based solutions that especially the younger generation happily get hooked on and willingly pay for.

The latest admittedly unrelated to audio but still stupid add, I saw on this hate subject of mine read:

"Don't buy your goggles
rent them from us!"

My three main ways of playing back the music I SOO MUCH LOVE  are via LPs, CDs and downloads and occasional Youtube videos or other free of charge streams from many  sources  within the categories of music I  mainly listen to  Western and Eastern classical music, via my mbp/Qutest /HMS.
My 4th and growing musical addiction is to actually play music at my piano which I bought second hand for 100€ including home  delivery!
No app needed!
But it would be nice to listen to music in the garden in summer without having to lug my laptop with me.
Or temporarily employ movers to move that heavy beast,mein Klavier, into the garden if I would want to play the Moonlight Sonata outdoors on a hot  summer evening.

And since Chord does not seem to cater to my needs the way I want them to, I keep my fingers crossed that the often cheaper and  more consumer oriented Asian competition is catching up with Chord's imho  ONE  AND ONLY real advantage over the others
RW's Mscaling tech.

If you haven't heard the HMS in action yet, I recommend you to do so asap. It can turn digital into very enjoyable music listening imho.
Cheers CC


----------



## jarnopp

ZappaMan said:


> The way the usb handshake may take place between them, it’s possible that mojo identifies itself and poly passes it on to Roon. But simpler to hard code.



That makes sense. And why Roon doesn’t seemy TT2 after the HiFiBerry, which is connected via optical.


----------



## pjw241142

Christer, what's HMS?


----------



## gonzfi

So will 2go work in exactly the same way as poly? Same setup, same controls, etc??


----------



## 474194 (Feb 14, 2020)

For the screen situation, I don't think a non-touchscreen display will use up much battery.  But for I, it would be clunky to have on the H2GO.  It's easy to add on a RPi.






I much rather use a wireless touchscreen Apple Watch.  A new older gen can be had for a reasonable price.  Unfortunately you need a iPhone to pair with an Apple Watch.

The iPeng App is bundled with a iPad and Apple Watch app:



 

 



If 2Go had Squeezebox embedded which BTW is low-resource, low-battery req and can read off the SD card, you can wombo combo with the Apple Watch.

You can wear as a Watch or hang around the neck after you remove the wristbands.

I use this IR Remote when on a walkabout:





The volume buttons are programmed to the H2, so I can control volume natively.  I can tap or hold volume for fine responsive volume control.  Software volume is always 100% for bit-perfect so I don't touch software volume.  The other buttons are for music navigation.  So if I FWD to the next song on the IR remote, the display auto-updates after you hit the remote button.  That's the luxury of having everything on the back-end.

Anyways, GTG, check back Monday.  Cheers.


----------



## Christer

pjw241142 said:


> Christer, what's HMS?


Oh sorry for the shorthand, HMS stands for the  Hugo Mscaler upscaling unit which I consider absolutely essential if one wants to enjoy digitally recorded music  via any  Chord DAC including DAVE.
There is a thread here dedicated to it. And for me it is the main deciding factor to use a chord dac.
Cheers CC


----------



## Progisus

Christer said:


> Oh sorry for the shorthand, HMS stands for the  Hugo Mscaler upscaling unit which I consider absolutely essential if one wants to enjoy digitally recorded music  via any  Chord DAC including DAVE.
> There is a thread here dedicated to it. And for me it is the main deciding factor to use a chord dac.
> Cheers CC


You can get the same result from HQPlayer. I just sold my mscaler and now use HQPlayer exclusively with a sinc-m (million + taps) filter. To my ears it sounds better than mscaler but you need a computer to run it. Standalone or with Roon it works great and many $k less expensive. IMHO of course.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 14, 2020)

I think I am starting to reconsider my decision to preorder so early on- being a Poly owner, the only differentiator that matters to me is 2Go having an ethernet port. 2.4 Ghz Wifi and no aptx/aptx HD is a missed opportunity.

The rest- 2 SD card slots, making Hugo 2 a streamer etc is less important as I only use Hugo 2 in desktop mode anyway.

I am hoping that something more by way of features gets announced as I don't seem to get value proposition at £1k and no extra features added.
Now, something like 2Go enabling Hugo 2 to become a full Roon server would be a biggie!


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 14, 2020)

I think I would be more tempted by a static variant. One box, no SD cards, all cables at the back. In something like a Qutest box maybe. £895. Why would anybody who hasn’t got a Hugo2 buy a two box network streamer?


----------



## andrewd01

AndrewOld said:


> I think I would be more tempted by a static variant. One box, no SD cards, all cables at the back. In something like a Qutest box maybe. £895. Why would anybody who hasn’t got a Hugo2 buy a two box network streamer?



I agree, and preferably as simple as possible.  Ethernet input only, USB output only, one button that switches between an internal battery and charge mode.
A simple battery powered endpoint like this could potentially sound very good.


----------



## AndrewOld

andrewd01 said:


> I agree, and preferably as simple as possible.  Ethernet input only, USB output only, one button that switches between an internal battery and charge mode.
> A simple battery powered endpoint like this could potentially sound very good.


Ethernet isnt always easy for some people - I live in rented accomodation. I suppose i could get round that by using a wireless extender, but maybe since you and me seem to be designing this product you would allow me wifi input (including 5GHz because it is 2020) and I will allow you a switch to disable it.


----------



## jlbrach

what is the retail price of the 2go in the us?.....


----------



## andrewd01

AndrewOld said:


> Ethernet isnt always easy for some people - I live in rented accomodation. I suppose i could get round that by using a wireless extender, but maybe since you and me seem to be designing this product you would allow me wifi input (including 5GHz because it is 2020) and I will allow you a switch to disable it.



Ok agreed!


----------



## Christer (Feb 14, 2020)

Progisus said:


> You can get the same result from HQPlayer. I just sold my mscaler and now use HQPlayer exclusively with a sinc-m (million + taps) filter. To my ears it sounds better than mscaler but you need a computer to run it. Standalone or with Roon it works great and many $k less expensive. IMHO of course.


I fear that what you just said will not be taken lightly by fanboys who swear by the Mscaler above every things else.

I have also been considering the HQPlayer option but: Number one I have yet to hear it in action and: number two, in my case it would involve  big costs maybe even bigger overall costs than my current solution which is and oldish mbp running Audirvana and Pure Music /Qutest dac and HMS which would have to be upgraded to a newer costlier one considering the fact that the HQPlayer  option will as far as I know, only run on more recent macs than mine.
And  is also very much in need of LOTS of computational power from the laptop  to even run without stuttering ?
Moreover the latest version of HQPlayer costs almost a much as an MScaler does  around 3K USD.
Compared to my current players Audirvana and Pure Music which cost a couple of hundred dollars to buy HQP must be THE most expensive computer  music player program on the market apart from possibly some subscription based ones that will keep ticking dollars every year endlessly.
But since I am NOT a Chord fanboy I am open to trying and testing it if an opportunity arises to do so without having to first buy a more modern and judging by the price of the latest mbps VERY expensive laptop.
But if say a new mbp at around 3k€ in combination with my  Benchmark headphone amp which also has a dac onboard could deliver similar or as you say in your case even better SQ than an MScaler  that sounds interesting to me. And I know that at least one of the  classical recording labels I have worked with as a photographer are  recommending HQP.
I am not a fanboy of ANY brand but so far the Mscaler tech is the  best I have ever heard digital in my home system.
I am not ruling out the possiblity that HQP could be a serious contender SQ wise ,but I doubt it would be  much cheaper than the RW Mscaler tech for me.

But it could mean one big  box and set of cables less  to worry about on my travels than  is currently the case.
Cheers CC


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## AndrewOld

PANURUS said:


> For me 2go2yu is a perfect product to use with my Dave.
> The size is very little and it is not necessary to place it next the DAC.


How are you going to place it so that there isn’t a mess of cables and you can see and use the controls? Are you ever going to use either of the pieces separately? If not, wouldn’t one box be neater? And also cheaper?


----------



## paulgc

@Mojo ideas @ChordElectronics @Matt Bartlett thumbs up on the 2Go announcement. Looking forward to seeing the User Manual online. Love the Poly now with SW 2.0. 2YU was an interesting and cool surprise. Will there be a Van Nuys Premium travel case for the H2/2Go combo? Hope so.


----------



## Widell

jlbrach said:


> what is the retail price of the 2go in the us?.....


https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-2go-wireless-streaming-device.html


----------



## Widell

paulgc said:


> @Mojo ideas @ChordElectronics @Matt Bartlett thumbs up on the 2Go announcement. Looking forward to seeing the User Manual online. Love the Poly now with SW 2.0. 2YU was an interesting and cool surprise. Will there be a Van Nuys Premium travel case for the H2/2Go combo? Hope so.


I seriously hope they make a sexy case for the CH2GO....or should it be CH22GO....and CH22GO2YU.....I am confused now ?


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> I seriously hope they make a sexy case for the CH2GO....or should it be CH22GO....and CH22GO2YU.....I am confused now ?


OR CH2GOYU.....CAN ROB WATTS CLARIFY?


----------



## miketlse

Widell said:


> OR CH2GOYU.....CAN ROB WATTS CLARIFY?


Remember that Rob is an independent digital consultant to Chord, so he cannot speak for Chord on all subjects.
I suspect that cases are a topic best left to @Mojo ideas and @Matt Bartlett .
Also remember that some of these topics may be addressed by posts after the canjam public days on saturday and sunday.


----------



## Widell

miketlse said:


> Remember that Rob is an independent digital consultant to Chord, so he cannot speak for Chord on all subjects.
> I suspect that cases are a topic best left to @Mojo ideas and @Matt Bartlett .
> Also remember that some of these topics may be addressed by posts after the canjam public days on saturday and sunday.


True, Rob you are off the hook as it's not abt "taps"..., Matt please clarify alphabet combination, I am stumbling all over for the correct abbreviation......


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 14, 2020)

@Christer

Actually just had a rethink about battery power and screens.

Apparently the Chord Poly runs out of power considerably after the Mojo. I suppose that means there is power for a screen. Poly is minute though so a screen would not even make sense on a Poly.

The argument may then be that there would be enough power to run a screen on the 2Go. (Although it's possible that the Poly and 2Go are different.)

In essence though, I can empathise with no screen on the 2Go. Driving it with a smartphone makes more sense than dragging a Hugo 2 and 2Go out in public. Additional as some folk are discussing, if volume control was capable by the 2Go, then that would be great. It would be a pain to have to drag out the Hugo 2 and 2Go, just for changing volume. I would imagine it would be best tucked in a Chord leather case, in a bag, being driven by phone.

I actually want a smartphone, but have always never found my ideal phone. I would like a rugged phone for all practical purposes, but finding the specs I want with that is impossible. Like a replaceable battery, a good camera, USB OTG, and sound playability of high res music. I searched many times over the last couple of years or more, but always end up giving up looking. I never saw what I wanted and searching for the impossible gets tiring.


----------



## Progisus

Christer said:


> I fear that what you just said will not be taken lightly by fanboys who swear by the Mscaler above every things else.
> 
> I have also been considering the HQPlayer option but: Number one I have yet to hear it in action and: number two, in my case it would involve  big costs maybe even bigger overall costs than my current solution which is and oldish mbp running Audirvana and Pure Music /Qutest dac and HMS which would have to be upgraded to a newer costlier one considering the fact that the HQPlayer  option will as far as I know, only run on more recent macs than mine.
> And  is also very much in need of LOTS of computational power from the laptop  to even run without stuttering ?
> ...


I just checked and HQPlayer desktop is $316.00 canadian. It will run on a NUC7i3 under Win 10 ($800.00 can) upscaling to 768k pcm with the sinc-m filter. 

The Chord fans are sure to flame me but I am Chord dac user and lover.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 14, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> I think I would be more tempted by a static variant. One box, no SD cards, all cables at the back. In something like a Qutest box maybe. £895. Why would anybody who hasn’t got a Hugo2 buy a two box network streamer?



I think a static variant is good idea, with power instead of battery. I imagine they might make one of those, since users of other Chord DACs than Hugo might not want portability. Like many home hifi users would not want a battery in their hifi kit anyway.

I however would like an SD card version without streaming. Whichever way I use my Hugo 2, on the go, or around the house, I want music on it. I see zero point in having streamer, when I would store music on the 2Go.


----------



## GreenBow

paulgc said:


> @Mojo ideas @ChordElectronics @Matt Bartlett thumbs up on the 2Go announcement. Looking forward to seeing the User Manual online. Love the Poly now with SW 2.0. 2YU was an interesting and cool surprise. Will there be a Van Nuys Premium travel case for the H2/2Go combo? Hope so.



If I were you, I would buy any upcoming Chord Hugo 2 2Go case.

My recent experience was that I bought a Hugo 2 case that was pictured as a Van Nuys. However I recieved a Chord one and like it more. I never liked the look of the Van Nuys myself.


----------



## maslarge

jlbrach said:


> what is the retail price of the 2go in the us?.....


https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-2go-wireless-streaming-device.html

Looks like it's $1295 on Moon Audio.

Edit: looks like someone already provided that link, disregard.


----------



## vo_obgyn

AndrewOld said:


> Agree it is potentially ideal for a home set up, but a lot will depend on the quality of their software. Given the aggravation that many have had with the Poly I wouldn’t be interested in buying such a thing unless it was utterly rock solid. Any idea what the pair will sell for? £2000? More? Less? Is it restricted to 2.4GHz like the Poly? But the cabling arrangement doesn’t seem very well thought out for a home product - am I right in seeing sockets on three sides?



I totally agree here. Too bad Poly owners can't turn in their units and get a 2Go for a discounted price. An exchange credit. The software for the 2Go must be an improvement over the options that were given to us for the Poly. Maybe the 2Go software is an upgrade over the Poly's software. Hopefully, the Poly can run the 2Go's software.


----------



## niron

And Chord 2YU is $595 https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-2yu-digital-interface.html


----------



## paulgc

GreenBow said:


> If I were you, I would buy any upcoming Chord Hugo 2 2Go case.
> 
> My recent experience was that I bought a Hugo 2 case that was pictured as a Van Nuys. However I recieved a Chord one and like it more. I never liked the look of the Van Nuys myself.



Yes. Any quality case suitable for this transportable kit to protect the investment on the road.


----------



## ecwl

Progisus said:


> I just checked and HQPlayer desktop is $316.00 canadian. It will run on a NUC7i3 under Win 10 ($800.00 can) upscaling to 768k pcm with the sinc-m filter.
> 
> The Chord fans are sure to flame me but I am Chord dac user and lover.


I have listened to m-sinc filter with HQPlayer and I prefer M-Scaler. But just to show you that just because I’m a Chord fan, you don’t deserve to be flamed. I think if you prefer HQPlayer m-sinc filter, great!!! Get what you love. Your money. Your music. Be happy.


----------



## ZappaMan

roon display on 50 inch widescreen monitor.


----------



## csglinux

Not that I'm a fan of MQA, but just out of curiosity... Since the 2go will support Tidal, has Hell frozen over and Chord is now going to pay license fees to MQA/Meridian? Or will it just play back MQA files unfolded?


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## ecwl

ecwl said:


> I have listened to m-sinc filter with HQPlayer and I prefer M-Scaler. But just to show you that just because I’m a Chord fan, you don’t deserve to be flamed. I think if you prefer HQPlayer m-sinc filter, great!!! Get what you love. Your money. Your music. Be happy.


@Progisus, I lied. I went back to the Audiophile style column to see when I listened to the m-sinc filter. And I never did. I’ve tried HQPlayer a number of times on the urging of its creator, Miska. And every time, I prefer my Chord DACs. In its earlier iterations, I clearly preferred Chord Mojo to HQPlayer. And then Miska made a few more filters and told people with Chord DACs to try it again. Bottom line is that the last time I tried it was in July 2018 and Miska recommended sinc or poly-xtr-sinc filter as his best filters and for me, I thought they were getting close to Mojo but nowhere close to M-Scaler.
So it is definitely possible that Miska has finally gotten HQPlayer to a new filter m-sinc which is similar or superior to M-Scaler or you might just prefer it over M-Scaler than me which is cool. But HQPlayer has been around for a very long time and to me, this constant upgrade with newer and newer filters and higher and higher cpu and GPU requirements with no official recommendations from Miska also make it challenging for me to commit to the product. I’m at an age now that M-Scaler makes life super easy for me. All the decisions are made for me and the product works great. I’m just not super keen to be Miska’s free beta tester to get his software product to sound more like M-Scaler.


----------



## TeediuS

I'm clearly missing something here with this announcement.  If you need a phone to control it, then why not just use your phone to connect to the likes of Hugo, tt2 etc via Bluetooth streaming the likes of Spotify?


----------



## musickid (Feb 15, 2020)

flac via wifi then as normal.

With roon every device appears on the audio network. How do you play tidal//spotify when 2go2yu is wired in ethernet? There's no wifi for the devices to communicate with ethernet so how does that work in practice?


----------



## ZappaMan

musickid said:


> flac via wifi then as normal.
> 
> With roon every device appears on the audio network. How do you play tidal//spotify when 2go2yu is wired in ethernet? There's no wifi for the devices to communicate with ethernet so how does that work in practice?


Your router allows both wired and wireless device to communicate with each other, it’s transparent to the devices whether they are wired or not as they share the same communication protocol.  
in poly, with roon, you just select Roon as the end point. 
without Roon, poly can be controlled via MPD playback software like cantana as it is also an mpd server (mpd is a music communication protocol).
There are other apps like mConnect that you can use to control poly via DLNA protocol, and these apps also can see your tidal and qobuz accounts, so you can play music from them services at full res over the network to poly, and will be same for 2go I presume.
There are apps for Android, Apple and windows that can control poly in these ways.


----------



## musickid (Feb 15, 2020)

Bi-directional traffic over a mini home LAN. I haven't studied poly enough in great depth. I'm understanding though. Will you be buying 2go2yu? I'm using an ipod touch as roon endpoint now. It's always roon "on" as i set it's screen to auto lock-never. Deja blue.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 15, 2020)

musickid said:


> Bi-directional traffic over a mini home LAN. I haven't studied poly enough in great depth. I'm understanding though. Will you be buying 2go2yu? I'm using an ipod touch as roon endpoint now. It's always roon "on" as i set it's screen to auto lock-never. Deja blue.


That’s a very clever and interesting way of getting music to your DAC/M Scaler or whatever. Is there anything stopping me using an iPhone - an older model second hand isn’t too expensive - with a CCK and using a wireless charging stand (which I could turn off when listening if I thought it made a difference). This would be a low power, simple, battery run, wireless, lossless Roon endpoint. A lot cheaper than the 2Go2Yu pair. Would run on 5GHz too! What more do you want?


----------



## musickid (Feb 15, 2020)

The ipod touch is an iphone without the cellular. I strongly recommend buying and dedicating a 7th generation ipod touch just for roon as it beats the iphone if you decide this is the path you want to take. The links below explain all. A 7th generation ipad touch 32gb sells for £200. Comparing other solutions against 2go2yu is a natural progression.



musickid said:


> *Mini report: High fidelity source on a budget.* *Part 1:*
> 
> First of all yes it can be done and more importantly you don't need a PhD in theoretical physics or a jet set disposable income. Here's how i did it.
> 
> ...





musickid said:


> *Some images:  High fidelity source on a budget.  **Part 3:*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## AndrewOld

I


musickid said:


> The ipod touch is an iphone without the cellular. I strongly recommend buying and dedicating a 7th generation ipod touch just for roon as it beats the iphone if you decide this is the path you want to take. The links below explain all. A 7th generation ipad touch 32gb sells for £200. Comparing other solutions against 2go2yu is a natural progression.


Thanks. I happen to have an iPhone, so I’ll just give it a go with that, and take it from there.


----------



## musickid

Good luck.


----------



## andrewd01 (Feb 15, 2020)

musickid said:


> Bi-directional traffic over a mini home LAN. I haven't studied poly enough in great depth. I'm understanding though. Will you be buying 2go2yu? I'm using an ipod touch as roon endpoint now. It's always roon "on" as i set it's screen to auto lock-never. Deja blue.




That‘s interesting that you can turn off the auto lock on the ipod.  On Iphone (ios 12.4) you are forced to have it lock at a maximum of 5 minutes, which means a trip up to the iphone every time you want to browse for a new album, instead of staying relaxed in the listening chair.  I agree it does sound good.  It will be interesting to hear some comparisons between the ipod roon endpoint and the 2go/2u from those that buy them.

Edit - it seems I can’t set my iphone autolock to ‘Never’ because it is a work phone and they have disabled that option for security reasons.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 15, 2020)

andrewd01 said:


> That‘s interesting that you can turn off the auto lock on the ipod.  On Iphone (ios 12.4) you are forced to have it lock at a maximum of 5 minutes, which means a trip up to the iphone every time you want to browse for a new album, instead of staying relaxed in the listening chair.  I agree it does sound good.  It will be interesting to hear some comparisons between the ipod roon endpoint and the 2go/2u from those that buy them.
> 
> Edit - it seems I can’t set my iphone autolock to ‘Never’ because it is a work phone and they have disabled that option for security reasons.



The 5 minute lock thing on the iPhone isn't an issue for me as I would use the Roon app on my iPad to play to my iPhone (or iPod if I go that way after trying it out).  The iPod/roon endpoint strategy definitely looks a good option for those who a) want a simple solution, b) don't need SD storage, c) don't need a portable solution, d) prefer to use 5Ghz wifi, e) like saving £1200, f) don't want a noisy, expensive NAS/computer/server connected to their hifi. Roon's architecture is designed to have a beefy core in one place and lightweight endpoints connected to your hifi, and this fits with that philosophy. You can try it for the cost of the adaptor cable if you already have an iThing. If you want (for some strange reason) to do sample rate conversion like the 2Yu, you can do that in Roon. What's not to like? Will try and get a cable next week and play.


----------



## musickid (Feb 15, 2020)

I think the 5 minute lock thing on the iphone would be an issue. From my experience even if you controlled the iphone from your ipad once the screen goes dark on the phone (after 5 minutes) you will find that at the end of an album or if you pause play you would loose roon connection. This is because although the phone will play roon after it's screen goes dark it won't stay connected to roon after pausing a track or when an album finishes coming from a dark screen. With the ipod touch i set the auto lock to never to work around that. I also have the ipod touch continuously connected to a 20,000mAh powerbank battery so i can play and forget. The powerbank takes 3/4 hours to just loose 3 to 5% charge. I have endless hours of play and forget. The ipod screen brightness is at complete minimum and i also use roon dark mode which helps. I don't need to touch the ipod once set up. It's quite difficult due to the small ipod screen but you need to set private zone to "no" in roon on the ipod itself to remotely control it and also private zone set to "no" on the core and/or where it's applicable on your set up. My full breakdown above covers everything.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 15, 2020)

musickid said:


> I think the 5 minute lock thing on the iphone would be an issue.


Just tried, you are right. My iphone was quite happy playing an album initiated from my iPad, but then vanished from the available endpoints when the album finished. Nonetheless, it’s enough for me to listen to an album and try the overall strategy for very little outlay. I guess other similar, moderately priced, options would be a Squeezebox Touch or Raspberry Pi both of which can be battery powered too. Bit more fiddly though,


----------



## musickid (Feb 15, 2020)

So in your set up do you have a powerful core hidden away somewhere with an ipad as remote controlling the iphone (output) which shows up as an audio zone on your ipad?

I actually do all my listening at my main desk where hms/tt2 are placed. The quad i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, nvidia graphics, 27 inch imac core is at arms length. I have a 1m certified usb class 2 cable connecting the ipod touch which is to my left to the hms on my right approx.1 metre apart. I had the usb cable shipped in from Germany.


----------



## AndrewOld

musickid said:


> So in your set up do you have a powerful core hidden away somewhere with an ipad as remote controlling the iphone (output) which shows up as an audio zone on your ipad?
> 
> I actually do all my listening at my main desk where hms/tt2 are placed. The quad i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, nvidia graphics, 27 inch imac core is at arms length. I have a 1m certified usb class 2 cable connecting the ipod touch which is to my left to the hms.


I‘ve got a deliberately low powered Acer laptop - almost a netbook - running Windows 10 with an SSD. Its connected by USB to my M Scaler. I don’t use it for anything else, and I don’t use any DSP. When I look at CPU usage it is negligible - Task Manager takes more CPU than Roon. I control it from my IPad, or my iPhone. If I am feeling audiophile neurotic I can run my Acer and my M Scaler from battery. I also happen to have a Squeezebox Touch which gives me other options - optical being the obvious one. Works great. I could wax lyrical about space between the notes and greyer greys and all the other tosh but to be honest I am usually totally absorbed in my music.  Best thing you can do for your hi-fi is actually listen to music. I treat mine like going to a concert. Sit down, listen, that’s it.


----------



## Vyyy

@musickid do you think ipod streaming from uapp or other app qobuz from itself straight to hms or dac would sound better than windows output too?


----------



## musickid

The problem is you can interact with a phone's screen but the ipod touch 7th generation screen is so small for roon it becomes almost impossible to manually input to it by touching the screen with your finger. The ipod is an iphone with the cellular stripped out and once all the apps are deleted that you will never use the SQ is sublime even compared to a mobile phone. The ipod touch has to be controlled remotely within roon. So if Qobuz is within roon no problem but outside of roon i think it's impossible. I haven't compared to windows output but the ipod with cck3 apple adaptor bypasses the internal dac and passes through your digital file to the usb dac/hms untouched so uapp is not needed. iOS are limited to 44/48khz only if using the ios device's internal speakers or headphone out i.e. when the ios device does the digital to analogue conversion. I'm listening to Andrea Bocelli Amore remastered right now and it's the real deal. It's a shame i didn't have a valentine to dedicate these songs to so i dedicate them to my mscaler instead.


----------



## musickid

I'm feeling maybe we should conclude our ipod business for today at least and hand the show back over to the 2go2yu crowd. I'm actually trying to evaluate my set up vs chord's to see if there is any other way i could benefit more.


----------



## Vyyy

Thanks. Would wait for chords speach on new products. It should be happening now!


----------



## miketlse

I have only spotted the Chord stand once in the canjam feedback thread, and even then it is just a small fraction of the display.
Anyone got any closer pictures to share?


----------



## Christer (Feb 15, 2020)

Could someone with better technical knowledge and understanding  than me elucidate a bit on this sentence which I found at Chord's offical site on 2Go and 2yu.

"2yu alone can also be used with PCs and Macs via USB to create a high-quality USB-to-digital-audio convertor for audio."

There was also under tech specs  2m calculations per sec mentioned.
Is this the next 2M taps thing or "Watt's up"?


And will it then work directly as a dac with the Mscaler?
Could I skip the Qutest and play directly via these two instead?
I am asking this question because the sentence  clearly says "alone"!

Moreover at the H2 tread I saw Peter Hyatt mentioning the 2Go  as compatible with Audirvana.?

If my version of Audirvana could be loaded onto one of those cheapish   ipods MK has started to use recently instead of his imac via optical

I could  see a possible use for these two toys for me too.

But for me it would be an option, ONLY provided it would,not only allow me to load my downloads as tiny NOT storage space  large as full files ,but small proxie files into the ipod and NAVIGATE  things from there. And  with the actual full size 16/44.1, 24/96,/24/192, DXD and some  large DSD files loaded on the two sd cards in 2GO and played from there with A BIG and  VERY clear increase in SQ over my current way of playing downloads. Which is storing the  sometimes huge original hi res files as big as 4-5 gigabyte or more with some complete opera recordings in hi res on portable hardrives  and playing in Audirvana via my mbp from ram.
Ramplay  sounds  clearly better via usb than playing files stored on the internal hardrive of my mbp.

And most important, playback via Audirvana  and ramplay  sounds CLEARLY BETTER than playing music directly  via iTunes.
Easily audible even via low res.


I basically only use iTunes for storing tiny proxy files and for easy navigation.
.
On the other hand, if the full files would have to be "onboard" the ipod thingy I am still NOT interested in these toys even if SQ  would be increased a bit over my  current mode.
32 gigabytes of internal  storage is tiny and would  be much too limited for my needs.
Cheers CC


----------



## miketlse

Christer said:


> "2yu alone can also be used with PCs and Macs via USB to create a high-quality USB-to-digital-audio convertor for audio."


2Yu takes usb input, and can output usb, or optical or coaxial and BNC. 
The usb input can come from either 2Go, or an external PC or Mac.


----------



## Christer

miketlse said:


> 2Yu takes usb input, and can output usb, or optical or coaxial and BNC.
> The usb input can come from either 2Go, or an external PC or Mac.



Thanks, yes it sounded too good to be true what I envisioned, I guessed it would.
But there have been rumours of future digital amps that will play directly with HMS without the need for a dac in between.
What about my other wishes?
Also just wishful thinking I guess?

But honestly SQ wise I am quite happy with things as they are.

But it would be nice not to  have to connect and disconnect my laptop from its office and photo station home to music player station as now.
Cheers CC


----------



## musickid (Feb 15, 2020)

The ipod touch set up is around £300. With powerbank, adapter, cables. I am evaluating this against the chord option right now.


----------



## Vyyy

I have found that there is an app called Neutron player both on android and apple. It lets to make phone/tablet/ipod as upnp renderer. And for example windows qobuz app sees it as output renderer! I can make same setup as @musickid but not roon. I will try it too! @musickid can you post me pm link with what exact ipod you are using or newer. I just need something small and light on software side. Just like yours.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 15, 2020)

miketlse said:


> 2Yu takes usb input, and can output usb, or optical or coaxial and BNC.
> The usb input can come from either 2Go, or an external PC or Mac.


So the 2yu is a USB to USB converter or a USB to s/pdif converter? Do you know what benefits, it any, are being claimed for the USB to USB signal path? And any idea why you can’t just connect a 2Go straight to a Chord DAC? It has a USB output. £500 to convert USB to USB seems a bit steep!


----------



## andrewd01

It’s both a USB-Spdif converter and a straght USB pass through it seems.  Hopefully the Chord team will join the discussion at some point to discuss which output has the best sound etc.  I would not think there is much of a reason to convert to spdif from a SQ point of view, but who knows?


----------



## AndrewOld

andrewd01 said:


> It’s both a USB-Spdif converter and a straght USB pass through it seems.  Hopefully the Chord team will join the discussion at some point to discuss which output has the best sound etc.  I would not think there is much of a reason to convert to spdif from a SQ point of view, but who knows?


So why do you need the 2Yu if you want to connect the 2Go to a Chord DAC via USB? £500 for a USB to USB connector? What does it do?


----------



## andrewd01 (Feb 15, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> So why do you need the 2Yu if you want to connect the 2Go to a Chord DAC via USB? £500 for a USB to USB connector? What does it do?



In theory you shouldn’t need it, but perhaps Chord have somehow restricted the 2Go so it only works if connected to a Hugo2 or a 2yu.  The 2 go would look a bit naff on its own with the micro USB plugs sticking out and these are  quite flimsy.


----------



## ray-dude

AndrewOld said:


> So why do you need the 2Yu if you want to connect the 2Go to a Chord DAC via USB? £500 for a USB to USB connector? What does it do?



2Yu is a digital to digital converter (DDC), presumably with some internal isolation and reclocking.  I don't know how it compares to USB regenerators like the Uptone Audio ISORegen or the SOtM tx-ultra (USB to USB), or how it compares to the Matrix Audio XSPDIF2 (USB to SPDIF), or the AudioWise SDX (USB to dual BNC).  These other DDC's do a great job of cleaning up USB, no matter what DAC you connect to (DX from the SDX obviously only goes to Chord DACs right now)

Price is competitive, esp. if it has a very high quality clock and regenerator (TBD).  Looking forward to reports on SQ with it in the chain.  If there isn't a material lift in SQ comparable to or better than these other products, not sure why Chord is wading into the DDC space (I'm hopeful)


----------



## OuYang (Feb 15, 2020)

It looks like 2YU has processing power (2000MIPS) to do digital filter or SRM or maybe Crossfeed just like Hugo 2, but it is not at M Scaler level.






Maybe I am wrong, the 4 buttons on 2YU may mean different functions compared to Hugo 2.


----------



## miketlse (Feb 16, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> So the 2yu is a USB to USB converter or a USB to s/pdif converter? Do you know what benefits, it any, are being claimed for the USB to USB signal path? And any idea why you can’t just connect a 2Go straight to a Chord DAC? It has a USB output. £500 to convert USB to USB seems a bit steep!


Sorry don't know the benefits. Like everyone else I am waiting for Chord to explain the product in a CanJam seminar, and for CanJam attendees to visit the chord stand, ask questions and then post feedback.

[Edited : canjam feedback posts containing any reference to Chord 2Go/2Yu]
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...read-february-15-16-2020.925530/post-15469437
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...read-february-15-16-2020.925530/post-15469681


----------



## Currawong

csglinux said:


> Not that I'm a fan of MQA, but just out of curiosity... Since the 2go will support Tidal, has Hell frozen over and Chord is now going to pay license fees to MQA/Meridian? Or will it just play back MQA files unfolded?



Since there _is_ only one unfold, and TIDAL does it, Chord need do nothing. I don't think they are enthusiastic to use short filters that smear the music timing, the total opposite of what they do in their DACs.


----------



## alekc

Kind of back to the future feeling when I found this:


> According to one Sydneyside reader, Rob Watts said during a local in-store promo event that we can _“expect to see a Poly-like appendage [for the Hugo 2] in the future”._



from 2017: https://darko.audio/2017/09/top-of-the-pops-chord-electronics-outstanding-hugo-2/

Seems there is a lot of careful planning at Chord end


----------



## miketlse (Feb 16, 2020)

alekc said:


> Kind of back to the future feeling when I found this:
> 
> 
> from 2017: https://darko.audio/2017/09/top-of-the-pops-chord-electronics-outstanding-hugo-2/
> ...


Not so much the planning, but rather the unexpected scale of the software development that was necessary to first mature the Poly firmware, and the GoFigure app for iOS and Android.
The 2Go case looks essentially mature at CES 2018.
However quite a few Poly owners posted not to rush out the release/shipping of the 2Go, until the firmware/apps were more mature.
Chord listened and delayed the release, until the Poly platform (apps and firmware) were mature and performing well 'in the wild', so I expect the 2Go should also work well from day 1.


----------



## NYanakiev

I am on the fence on this...I only use my H2 in desktop mode to preserve the battery and don't see myself wanting to change this- especially being someone who is happy with the Poly. 

Yes, H2 sound is quite a bit better than Mojo's but I am still not convinced what benefits 2Go will add to my setup.
Perhaps because I see H2 as a desktop-type device, rather than as a "transportable" product. I also want to know exactly how 2Go is better than Poly, considering the fact that Chord (or the the third party company they outsourced Poly development to) has had a lot more space to play with versus the Poly.

Thoughts?


----------



## uzi2

NYanakiev said:


> I am on the fence on this...I only use my H2 in desktop mode to preserve the battery and don't see myself wanting to change this- especially being someone who is happy with the Poly.
> 
> Yes, H2 sound is quite a bit better than Mojo's but I am still not convinced what benefits 2Go will add to my setup.
> Perhaps because I see H2 as a desktop-type device, rather than as a "transportable" product. I also want to know exactly how 2Go is better than Poly, considering the fact that Chord (or the the third party company they outsourced Poly development to) has had a lot more space to play with versus the Poly.
> ...


It would appear that desktop mode would be unaffected by 2go as the charging will pass through. For your usage they would be locked together as one unit. Have you tried using the Poly with the H2 with a couple of female to male microUSB cables?


----------



## NYanakiev

uzi2 said:


> It would appear that desktop mode would be unaffected by 2go as the charging will pass through. For your usage they would be locked together as one unit. Have you tried using the Poly with the H2 with a couple of female to male microUSB cables?



Nope- never tried connecting my Poly to H2; 
The question still stands- what would 2Go add to H2 when I use H2 in a static position connected to power and sitting on top of my PC?

The only benefit of doing this would be being able to listen to H2, while my PC is switched off.


----------



## dontfeedphils

NYanakiev said:


> Nope- never tried connecting my Poly to H2;
> The question still stands- what would 2Go add to H2 when I use H2 in a static position connected to power and sitting on top of my PC?
> 
> The only benefit of doing this would be being able to listen to H2, while my PC is switched off.



Better SQ. Digital source matters.


----------



## Luvdac

Has anyone visiting canjam given the 2goh2 combo a tryout?


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 17, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> Better SQ. Digital source matters.



Compred to? I currently use:
H2->PC via optical+Roon

I will definitely go audition H2/2Go next month and decide whether to buy or not based on some proper hands on.


----------



## dontfeedphils

NYanakiev said:


> Compred to? I currently use:
> 
> H2->PC via optical+Roon



IME a dedicated network streamer will always have better SQ than a PC.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Feb 17, 2020)

I’ve kept H2 in desktop mode to preserve the battery.
I stopped using it as portable when 2Go was first announced as I’ve been waiting to use it with 2Go.

As the release was delayed, I’ve considered various DAPs—my interest is SD card.
I’ve always asked myself if anything would provide the sound quality of H2.

this kept me from making a purchase and waiting for 2Go release.


----------



## NYanakiev

dontfeedphils said:


> IME a dedicated network streamer will always have better SQ than a PC.



I would lose the ability to play back local content on my PC via the Hugo 2. I guess I could also output to my whole-home Sonos system via 2Go but I can easily do that via Roon anyway.

I would be sold on the spot if 2Go can turn Hugo 2 into a Roon server though.


----------



## NYanakiev

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’ve kept H2 in desktop mode to preserve the battery.
> I stopped using it as portable when 2Go was first announced as I’ve been waiting to use it with 2Go.



I considered that too but I don’t see myself taking H2/2Go out on the road when I have a far more portable solution in Mojo/Poly.


----------



## dontfeedphils

NYanakiev said:


> I would lose the ability to play back local content on my PC via the Hugo 2. I guess I could also output to my whole-home Sonos system via 2Go but I can easily do that via Roon anyway.
> 
> I would be sold on the spot if 2Go can turn Hugo 2 into a Roon server though.



I don't think you want 2Go to act as a Roon core.  A major pro to that setup is having the noisy core separated from the endpoint. Let the endpoint do as little work as possible.


----------



## dontfeedphils

NYanakiev said:


> I considered that too but I don’t see myself taking H2/2Go out on the road when I have a far more portable solution in Mojo/Poly.



Then why even consider the 2Go? There are far cheaper network streamer options.


----------



## NYanakiev

dontfeedphils said:


> Then why even consider the 2Go? There are far cheaper network streamer options.



I quite like the concept of buying from the same manufacturer.
I am not really a potential target for Chord's desktop type solutions due to the far bigger room required for them but I am certainly a fan of their mobile range.

It would be great if they come up with a more compact version of the Mscaler!


----------



## PANURUS

AndrewOld said:


> So why do you need the 2Yu if you want to connect the 2Go to a Chord DAC via USB? £500 for a USB to USB connector? What does it do?


The owners of  the Chord blue mkII will be glad with the 2Yu.


----------



## uzi2 (Feb 17, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> It really doesn't make any sense for desktop, especially when you have excellent sounding/preforming RPi based solutions for much, much cheaper.  If you're out and about with the Hugo2 a decent amount I think it might make sense, but then you could just get a decent DAP with SPDIF out.


The decent DAP with optical output also makes sense for desktop. My trusty old AK100ii also has the advantage of a screen with a good interface. No need for any controller software via mobile device or PC.
I run minimserver from a synology NAS and the AK handles this very well. Would the 2go be as easy to operate?


----------



## jarnopp

NYanakiev said:


> Compred to? I currently use:
> H2->PC via optical+Roon
> 
> I will definitely go audition H2/2Go next month and decide whether to buy or not based on some proper hands on.



if you are using optical out of your PC, then I wouldn’t expect to get better SQ out of 2Go.  Is your PC where your Roon core is?  2Go would essentially turn your H2 into the same setup and use cases as your Mojo/Poly. So, adding portability (and Ethernet streaming, if you could use that). You might first consider investing in a separate Roon core (like a NUC running ROCK), at which point you would also need some sort of streamer to get music to the H2 if you didn’t want to connect the new Core directly to the H2.


----------



## AndrewH13

I stopped reading about Poly about the time it was realised internal card playback would only be possible via playlists, pretty early on in Poly’s life! Is this still the case and likely with 2Go, or can albums be played directly from microSD via metadata or folder view?


----------



## AndrewH13

And reading above on passthrough, Hugo and 2Go would be joined and charged (or left on mains in Desktop mode) via the one micro USB connection to 2Go?


----------



## NYanakiev

jarnopp said:


> if you are using optical out of your PC, then I wouldn’t expect to get better SQ out of 2Go.  Is your PC where your Roon core is?  2Go would essentially turn your H2 into the same setup and use cases as your Mojo/Poly. So, adding portability (and Ethernet streaming, if you could use that). You might first consider investing in a separate Roon core (like a NUC running ROCK), at which point you would also need some sort of streamer to get music to the H2 if you didn’t want to connect the new Core directly to the H2.



Yes, my PC is my Roon core at the moment. What might be some options for a separate Roon core? 
Would 2Go act as the streamer that "channels" music through to the H2 in that case?

Finally, what is the benefit of moving the core from PC to a NUC running ROCK?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndrewH13 (Feb 17, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Finally, what is the benefit of moving the core from PC to a NUC running ROCK?
> Thanks in advance!



Not having to switch PC on every time you want music. And separating the drive containing music away from noisy processes.
Not the cheapest solution, but after reading many Roon threads, I went for the Small Green Computers - Sonic Transporter i5 as a Core with internal SSD holding music, and couldn't be happier. No fan, easy Roon software built-in, silent and compact, in fact I couldn't believe how small it was when it arrived!

https://www.vortexbox.co.uk/SGC_Sonic_Transporter_i5/p317978_17627482.aspx


----------



## NYanakiev

AndrewH13 said:


> Not having to switch PC on every time you want music. And separating the drive containing music away from noisy processes.
> Not the cheapest solution, but after reading many Roon threads, I went for the Small Green Computers  Sonic Transporter i5 as a Core with internal SSD holding music, and couldn't be happier. No fan, easy Roon software built-in, silent and compact, in fact I couldn't believe how small it was when it arrived!
> 
> https://www.vortexbox.co.uk/SGC_Sonic_Transporter_i5/p317978_17627482.aspx



That sounds pretty good. Only problem is that 98% of the music I listen to is via Tidal, rather than a music collection of my own.


----------



## AndrewH13

NYanakiev said:


> That sounds pretty good. Only problem is that 98% of the music I listen to is via Tidal, rather than a music collection of my own.



Only problem is if Tidal goes broke due to Amazon going HD and being cheaper. Then you have only 2% of your music! Hope this doesn’t happen as I love the mix between my own collection and Tidal in Roon, but wouldn’t bank on Tidal being around long term.


----------



## musickid (Feb 17, 2020)

All of these case usages will ultimately be superceded by the sound quality of the new chord streamer. A few reports confirming the stellar SQ and the rush will begin. 2go2yu must be tuned for chord gear.


----------



## Whitigir

Tidal is more dedicated to music rather than amazonhd which is more dedicated toward profit and marketing.  Tidal at least have playlist that is very good and also suggested playlist of the same genres that you keep playing.  AmazonHD doesn’t have anything even close....not to mention that between all 3 services, I prefer tidal the most


----------



## andrewd01

uzi2 said:


> The decent DAP with optical output also makes sense for desktop. My trusty old AK100ii also has the advantage of a screen with a good interface. No need for any controller software via mobile device or PC.
> I run minimserver from a synology NAS and the AK handles this very well. Would the 2go be as easy to operate?




It’s all personal preference, but in my opinion using an iPad to browse Roon is the best possible solution for user friendliness, with the source located next to the system.  iphone and DAP screens are way too small.  I like to listen to music in comfortable leather recliner.  I spend enough time sitting at a desk at work. With a DAP I would need a 3m extension chord to be able to select music from my listening chair, which would be both expensive and inconvenient.

I guess many people have jobs where they can work and listen to music at the same time.  In this case a desktop setup with a DAP source makes sense.  My listening is late at night relaxing with a whisky.


----------



## silvahr (Feb 17, 2020)

AndrewH13 said:


> I stopped reading about Poly about the time it was realised internal card playback would only be possible via playlists, pretty early on in Poly’s life! Is this still the case and likely with 2Go, or can albums be played directly from microSD via metadata or folder view?



My Mojo-Poly is my DAP. I only use it with micro SD card and control Poly using Glider for iOS.
Works flawless and never had a single problem.
I had Sony WM1A for almost 2 years and IMHO, Mojo-Poly SQ is way way better.
Regarding your question, with Mojo-Poly-Glider I can listen to a single music or an entire album.
It’s like using a DAP, with cover art included.


----------



## Whitigir

What do you do when you have no smartphone next to you ? How do you control Mojo Poly ?


----------



## musickid (Feb 17, 2020)

the best advice really then..... is to _go_ your own way...


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> the best advice really then..... is to _go_ your own way...


I can hear you singing Fleetwood Mac from here............


----------



## silvahr

Whitigir said:


> What do you do when you have no smartphone next to you ? How do you control Mojo Poly ?



I use my iPad .
I also can stream from my laptop using Jriver. Tried 192-24 and the right Mojo color appeared.
I believe it’s a very versatile combo.


----------



## joshnor713

Whitigir said:


> What do you do when you have no smartphone next to you ? How do you control Mojo Poly ?



Who doesn't have their smartphone always next to them? Lol


----------



## uzi2

andrewd01 said:


> It’s all personal preference, but in my opinion using an iPad to browse Roon is the best possible solution for user friendliness, with the source located next to the system.  iphone and DAP screens are way too small.  I like to listen to music in comfortable leather recliner.  I spend enough time sitting at a desk at work. With a DAP I would need a 3m extension chord to be able to select music from my listening chair, which would be both expensive and inconvenient.
> I guess many people have jobs where they can work and listen to music at the same time.  In this case a desktop setup with a DAP source makes sense.  My listening is late at night relaxing with a whisky.


It's neither expensive nor inconvenient. I have often listened to music in a leather recliner with Hugo and AK connected to the main sound system by RCA cable (considerably cheaper than 2go)
I guess you would need to be a bit careful with the cable and may struggle to read the screen in view of the whisky 
On the plus side you could stock up on a lot of whisky


----------



## uzi2

musickid said:


> All of these case usages will ultimately be superceded by the sound quality of the new chord streamer. A few reports confirming the stellar SQ and the rush will begin. 2go2yu must be tuned for chord gear.


I think the aesthetics will win out in the end. The Hugo2go is beautiful and so much better looking than Hugo2 alone. Such a shame that you have to mess it up with cables poking out in all directions


----------



## Whitigir

joshnor713 said:


> Who doesn't have their smartphone always next to them? Lol


I meant what if it is out of battery, or you forgot about it or...etc LoL

so the only way to control this combo is a smart devices.  Then I wonder what benefit does it have over a spare-smartphone to usb connection as a transport ?


----------



## dontfeedphils

Whitigir said:


> I meant what if it is out of battery, or you forgot about it or...etc LoL
> 
> so the only way to control this combo is a smart devices.  Then I wonder what benefit does it have over a spare-smartphone to usb connection as a transport ?



SQ. Digital source matters.


----------



## jarnopp

NYanakiev said:


> Yes, my PC is my Roon core at the moment. What might be some options for a separate Roon core?
> Would 2Go act as the streamer that "channels" music through to the H2 in that case?
> 
> Finally, what is the benefit of moving the core from PC to a NUC running ROCK?
> Thanks in advance!



You received many other good answers already, but getting back here so will provide my perspective. I haven’t heard enough difference in digital sources (Roon cores, computers, dedicated streamers) to believe that when using optical or a high quality connection like Poly to Mojo that the source (e.g., Roon ROCK, ELAC Discovery Server, or MacBook Pro) streaming to Poly or Raspberry Pi or connected directly to Mojo or TT2 via optical that the digital source will make a tremendous, if any, difference. If there are sonic differences, I believe it would have to do with RFI and other interactions due to proximity.

I have a NUC running Roon in my router closet connected to my router via Ethernet. All my listening is via streamed (WiFi) coming from the NUC playing either Tidal (accessed by Roon) or the connected SSD with ripped AIFF files. I didn’t even bother with the fanless case, as it’s no where near any of my listening rooms.  For the TT2, I use a Rasperry Pi with HiFiBerry to provide optical out.  Mojo is gene per ally via Poly. I have a couple other less critical systems that are fed from the Elac Music Server and use it’s internal DAC, but I’m using that only as endpoint for these two other outputs. But I noticed no difference between the NUC/Pi solution or the ELAC streamer to TT2. Others have different opini9ns of the importance of the digital source, so try it out for yourself.


----------



## silvahr

dontfeedphils said:


> SQ. Digital source matters.



I concur. IMO, regarding SQ, Mojo with Poly is one thing and Mojo without Poly is other thing.
I believe the same will happen with CH2+2Go.


----------



## Amberlamps

If I still had my Hugo 2, I would probably buy 2go, but I think it should of came with 5ghz wifi. Connecting to a 5ghz wifi signal at it's weakest, probably has more data throughput than connecting to a 2.4ghz signal at it's strongest. In 2020 not having 5ghz is weird. Saying that, 2go will make hugo 2 even better than it already is.

On to 2yu, I really can't get my head around this one, personally, I think it should of been built in to 2go. It's a horrid mess when you look at it's intended setup, 2go, 2yu, mscaler, dac. I mean, who on earth is gunna buy 2go and 2yu to solely use with third party products, especially for £1500.

For the same price, one could buy a dedicated roon nucleus streamer, a diy nuc or many other better looking and possibly better performing streamers. If I had £1500 and was looking for a streamer to connect to my mscaler, it wouldn't be 2go and 2yu.


----------



## Amberlamps

Christer said:


> Well, that's exactly what I guessed and feared Chord would deliver.
> 
> A very delayed  product that can't even compete with a cheap DAP in functionality  but has all the bells and whistles fanboys are asking for like ROON ready, Tidal ,Quboz and other streaming platforms that can easily go out of business when you least expect it.
> Both Quboz and Tidal have been in very dire straights not long ago.
> ...



Lol about the €100 soft leather case, as it's true, they do have one in the pipeline, if I recall, it's a shoulder man handbag, like the original leather case for hugo 1.


----------



## Progisus

dontfeedphils said:


> SQ. Digital source matters.


Digital souce does matter for sure. Just sold my mscaler and went Antipodes EX with HQPlayer embedded. This has given me the sound upgrade promised by the mscaler but never delivered without K$’s of rfi mitigating cables. And all for less then mscaler.


----------



## andrewd01

Progisus said:


> Digital souce does matter for sure. Just sold my mscaler and went Antipodes EX with HQPlayer embedded. This has given me the sound upgrade promised by the mscaler but never delivered without K$’s of rfi mitigating cables. And all for less then mscaler.



Interesting to hear your thoughts on the EX with HQP.  In UK the Mscaler is £3495 and Antipodes is £4400, so significantly more.  Does the EX have enough processing power for the 1M upscaling? I would of thought a CX would be needed for that.


----------



## Progisus

andrewd01 said:


> Interesting to hear your thoughts on the EX with HQP.  In UK the Mscaler is £3495 and Antipodes is £4400, so significantly more.  Does the EX have enough processing power for the 1M upscaling? I would of thought a CX would be needed for that.


EX 5k can, mscaler 6.2k can, hqp license 300 can. EX has more than enough for pcm processing and roon core at same time. Using sinc-m(>1m taps), 768k max sampling, lsn15 shaper.


----------



## musickid (Feb 17, 2020)

It's been stated many times that upscaling is straightforward but the hard work is embedded in the WTA algorithm which enables the hardware to precisely follow the rise/attack and decay of transients with complete and total accuracy.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 17, 2020)

Okay, time to catch up with this thread.  I thought about the 5GHz over the weekend.  Forgive me, my use case is mobile and local storage only.  No desktop, no music streaming so this is something I don't usually consider.

I can see how 5GHz can be beneficial besides speed.  There are appliances all around us that radiate and interfere with the lower 2.4GHz.  It would be so annoying to be 'in the zone'  while in a listening session, and a microwave or a cell/mobile interferes depending if music is cached properly.  RFI is all around us and it's getting worse as the new iPhone models are suspected to have double the radiation of previous Gens.

For the RPi, I sometimes use 'client mode' on a separate TP-LINK portable router.  Basically Ethernet plugged into the RPi side then Ethernet plugged into the portable router side.  This allows any wired device with a Ethernet port to use a dual-band secondary router as a wireless network client.









For basic, a portable router like this should work:

https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Wire...eywords=portable+router&qid=1581991787&sr=8-3

For a more robust solution, but you have to install third-party firmware:

https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Client_Mode_Wireless

List of supported routers:

https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices

It may be advisable to run a long Ethernet cable away from your Chord DACs and depending on the router you can add a more robust antenna if needed.

This may also help as you can turn off / disable the WiFi client on the 2Go.

I understand this workaround is a pain, but if there is no other option...


----------



## OuYang

My concern is about BT and 2.4G WiFi, both 2Go and Hugo 2 have BT, so the first concern is which BT radio I use when using BT function on 2Go+Hugo 2? The second is can I turn off BT radio completely if I need to use 2.4G WiFi on 2Go?


----------



## 474194 (Feb 17, 2020)

miketlse said:


> I can hear you singing Fleetwood Mac from here............



Only if it's the West German Target.  Nothing else matters...  No remaster compressed / streaming BS.

http://www.thetargetcdcollection.com/2011/02/fleetwood-mac.html

Steve Hoffman mentions on his site how he wants to be buried with his Target CDs.  I have to ditto that...


----------



## 474194 (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyways, I went through the thread.  No interest this time around, maybe next gen.  Unsubscribing.

Be sure to check out the OP's Fake SD card scam link.

Make sure you get the genuine SD goods for your 2Go by a reputable retailer.  The market is flooded with SD card knock offs, it's really scary.

Run speed tests if you are unsure of your current SD cards.

GL


----------



## innocentblood

for those of us who have the BluDAVE, what streamer do you currently have connected to the USB input of the Blu Mk II? I currently have an ultraRendu powered by the LPS 1.2 connected to my BluDAVE. do you guys think the 2go2yu may provide a significant sonic upgrade from my current setup?


----------



## Triode User

innocentblood said:


> for those of us who have the BluDAVE, what streamer do you currently have connected to the USB input of the Blu Mk II? I currently have an ultraRendu powered by the LPS 1.2 connected to my BluDAVE. do you guys think the 2go2yu may provide a significant sonic upgrade from my current setup?



I use an Innuos Zenith SE with Innuos Phoenix  connected into the USB of my Blu2Dave (the Innuos Zenith SE / Phoenix combo is reputed to get close to the Statement).

As none of us have heard the 2go2yu I am afraid you are asking an impossible question!


----------



## stretchneck (Feb 18, 2020)

I've ordered a 2go  - anyone got any listening impressions yet from Canjam?

I hope it's better than Allo USBSignature and NUC using Euphony at this price.  Would be nice if Chord could provide more technical details, including details of if it internally reclocks ethernet signal etc...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-nyc-2020-auris-nirvana-and-chord-2go


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## stretchneck

Peter Hyatt said:


> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-nyc-2020-auris-nirvana-and-chord-2go


Thanks - I guess we need formal reviews for a proper comparision against other streamers.


----------



## dontfeedphils (Feb 18, 2020)

stretchneck said:


> I've ordered a 2go  - anyone got any listening impressions yet from Canjam?
> 
> I hope it's better than Allo USBSignature and NUC using Euphony at this price.  Would be nice if Chord could provide more technical details, including details of if it internally reclocks ethernet signal etc...



Yea, I'm pretty sceptical that it gets much better than the combo you're listening with. It would have to be quite easy to spot the SQ difference at this sort of price difference.


----------



## miketlse

stretchneck said:


> I've ordered a 2go  - anyone got any listening impressions yet from Canjam?
> 
> I hope it's better than Allo USBSignature and NUC using Euphony at this price.  Would be nice if Chord could provide more technical details, including details of if it internally reclocks ethernet signal etc...


You live only a couple of hours drive away from the Bristol Show this weekend.
Probably your best opportunity to ask about technical details face-to-face.


----------



## andrewd01

Progisus said:


> EX 5k can, mscaler 6.2k can, hqp license 300 can. EX has more than enough for pcm processing and roon core at same time. Using sinc-m(>1m taps), 768k max sampling, lsn15 shaper.




Seems like the M scaler price is comparable after converting currencies, but UK is getting screwed over on Antipodes prices!


----------



## Whazzzup

-;


----------



## andrewd01

musickid said:


> It's been stated many times that upscaling is straightforward but the hard work is embedded in the WTA algorithm which enables the hardware to precisely follow the rise/attack and decay of transients with complete and total accuracy.




Agreed but interesting to get the opinions of someone who has compared both, especially with a high end server like the Antipodes EX.  At the Canadian Antipodes prices I would be very tempted to try.  Not so sure at the UK prices.


----------



## 474194

ZappaMan said:


> Your router allows both wired and wireless device to communicate with each other, it’s transparent to the devices whether they are wired or not as they share the same communication protocol.
> in poly, with roon, you just select Roon as the end point.
> without Roon, poly can be controlled via MPD playback software like cantana as it is also an mpd server (mpd is a music communication protocol).
> There are other apps like mConnect that you can use to control poly via DLNA protocol, and these apps also can see your tidal and qobuz accounts, so you can play music from them services at full res over the network to poly, and will be same for 2go I presume.
> There are apps for Android, Apple and windows that can control poly in these ways.



Now that it's confirmed (for I anyways) Poly is a MPD Server, I had flashbacks when I controlled music playback via CLI with the mpc client.  Long time ago, but not longer than music streaming with Winamp days.

I don't understand GoFigure at all.  Does that get in the way of Cantana?  Once GoFigure is setup, Cantana is as simple as IP and password to connect to the Poly.  I just looked at the latest MPD clients:

https://www.musicpd.org/clients/

Looks like someone with a Poly can connect with other non-recommended apps to read SD card:

https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/maximummpd/id1437096437

Once you get over the GoFigure gatekeeper, it may open up a whole new world of display possibilities.  Like a RPi0 w/ a OLED or e-ink screen running a MPD client wirelessly.  Or Android Wear, etc...

Interesting...


----------



## 474194 (Feb 18, 2020)

Progisus said:


> Digital souce does matter for sure. Just sold my mscaler and went Antipodes EX with HQPlayer embedded. This has given me the sound upgrade promised by the mscaler but never delivered without K$’s of rfi mitigating cables. And all for less then mscaler.



Glad to see someone progressive and address the elephant in the room, RFI.

Open-minded enough to not defend their expensive purchases and instead move on to what fits them best.

Some though prefer the brightness and harshness of RFI, so maybe it's turned into a preference these days.  I liken Chord products to medical devices which RFI wreaks havoc with so rather be immune.  If you can make medical devices immune to RFI, you would think you would try everything in your power to do so...  But I understand if you need to balance convenience with minimal RFI versus complete immunity.

Look forward to if there is an increase synergy with the RPi NAA + Antipodes EX.


----------



## miketlse (Feb 18, 2020)

AC-12 said:


> Once you get over the GoFigure gatekeeper, it may open up a whole new world of display possibilities.  Like a RPi0 w/ a OLED or e-ink screen running a MPD client wirelessly.  Or Android Wear, etc...


Certainly some owners have used Apple watch to control Poly, for example.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15022961
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14169196
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14886856

Unfortunately I haven't found any references to Android Wear.


----------



## ZappaMan

AC-12 said:


> Now that it's confirmed (for I anyways) Poly is a MPD Server, I had flashbacks when I controlled music playback via CLI with the mpc client.  Long time ago, but not longer than music streaming with Winamp days.
> 
> I don't understand GoFigure at all.  Does that get in the way of Cantana?  Once GoFigure is setup, Cantana is as simple as IP and password to connect to the Poly.  I just looked at the latest MPD clients:
> 
> ...


Gofigure is just a remote control, because there are no physical buttons to switch the mode of operation (initial setup, switch to and from Roon }
It also has the special ability to play music on poly via ble (Bluetooth low emission or so), people say poly sounds best in this mode, because it’s Wi-Fi radio is switched off, airplane mode.


----------



## 474194

ZappaMan said:


> Gofigure is just a remote control, because there are no physical buttons to switch the mode of operation (initial setup, switch to and from Roon }
> It also has the special ability to play music on poly via ble (Bluetooth low emission or so), people say poly sounds best in this mode, because it’s Wi-Fi radio is switched off, airplane mode.



How do you connect via Cantana?  Be pretty sweet to run a Linux VM w/ Cantana.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 18, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Certainly some owners have used Apple watch to control Poly, for example.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15022961
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14169196
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14886856
> ...



Those seem like hacks instead of a robust solution.  I don't follow Poly thread much, but I think I searched "Apple Watch" at one time.  Maybe one day.  I'm interested now if once GoFigure is setup, if you can use any device (RPi, Linux, etc.) to connect via IP and password.

Instead of one particular solution, it opens the possibilities for non-proprietary devices.

For instance, you can possibly build a Raspberry Pi Magic Mirror.  It's just a mirror that displays data (weather, calendar, todo list, etc.).  If all that's needed is an IP and password, you may able to display music metadata on a Magic Mirror.  Then there are micro-size devices.  No watches need to be involved, but something similar in size...

Something like this, but smaller:






If you can connect to the Poly/MPD server with this device, you can control/navigate your music collection off the SD card with a solid MPD client.  I just don't quite understand how GoFigure plays a role yet.


----------



## Progisus

AC-12 said:


> Glad to see someone progressive and address the elephant in the room, RFI.
> 
> Open-minded enough to not defend their expensive purchases and instead move on to what fits them best.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea EX to RpiNAA. I am doing that now but from a NUC to a pi4 with naa and then usb to H2. I will try the EX instead of the NUC. Interesting?


----------



## ZappaMan

AC-12 said:


> How do you connect via Cantana?  Be pretty sweet to run a Linux VM w/ Cantana.


Cantana sees poly as an active mpd server on your network and offers you to browse the music on the sd card and play or create playlists, that are stored on the sd card.

then later, as well as using any mpd client you want, you can also play those mpd playlists in airplane mode.


----------



## 474194

Progisus said:


> Interesting idea EX to RpiNAA. I am doing that now but from a NUC to a pi4 with naa and then usb to H2. I will try the EX instead of the NUC. Interesting?



Yes, very interesting.  Your deep down the rabbit hole now so thanks for your efforts.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 18, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> Cantana sees poly as an active mpd server on your network and offers you to browse the music on the sd card and play or create playlists, that are stored on the sd card.
> 
> then later, as well as using any mpd client you want, you can also play those mpd playlists in airplane mode.



Thanks for the confirmation.  My interest may renew again one day in the 2Go if I can use a handheld console with a HQ (>OLED) screen and combine with something like ncmpcpp:

https://rybczak.net/ncmpcpp/screenshots/





The screens are touchscreen so I can probably do without physical buttons:

https://www.waveshare.com/product/raspberry-pi/displays/lcd-oled.htm

In the meantime, I'll start playing around with MPD and clients to emulate the experience.

I just hope I can change the background of ncmpcpp into more of a 'midnight commander' scheme:





Cantana seems super useful too on the desktop to wirelessly control the Poly/2Go.  Cantana to create/save playlists, then can playlist via ncmpcpp without having to create playlists within ncmpcpp.

Cheers


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 18, 2020)

AndrewH13 said:


> I stopped reading about Poly about the time it was realised internal card playback would only be possible via playlists, pretty early on in Poly’s life! Is this still the case and likely with 2Go, or can albums be played directly from microSD via metadata or folder view?



I hope so or I am not interested either, in 2Go or Poly. Please can someone advise if we can play albums or individual tracks with Poly and 2Go.

EDIT: Thankyou, this question was answered. Poly can play individual tracks or albums.


----------



## NYanakiev

Hi everyone,

I am a current, relatively happy, owner of Chord's Mojo/poly pair and also own a H2.
I am quite interested in 2Go as I like the idea of being able to walk around the house listening to music in a Poly-style fashion.

It remains to be seen what, if any benefits, the 2Go brings in a direct comparison with the Poly. In preparation for a potential 2Go purchase, I am considering getting an audio server which is compatible with Roon so I don't have to switch my PC on every time I want to listen to my library on Roon.

I have so far looked at Nucleus (overpriced and underpowered); Innuos Zen Mini MK3 (adding a proper power supply brings the cost to the level of a Nucleus) and Audio Store's Prestige 3. Any recommendations?


----------



## stretchneck (Feb 19, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a current, relatively happy, owner of Chord's Mojo/poly pair and also own a H2.
> I am quite interested in 2Go as I like the idea of being able to walk around the house listening to music in a Poly-style fashion.
> ...


An Intel NUC running Euphony is by far the best solution by all accounts - you can also run Euphony on a regular PC from USB stickand I found this to be very good as well if you just want to try it.  I have compared with lots of other renerers/endpoints and so far I am unable to beat this combination.  Allo USB signature is a good runner up and amazing value.

I have found Roon Rock to not sound as good, but this is subjective of cource - if you owned a NUX or PC then you can try both combinations.  Euphony doesn;t act as a roon server though, it's just a renderer.

Have any comparisions already been made against other servers and the Poly?

As I state earlier in my post I hope 2Go is on a par with Euphony.


----------



## miketlse

NYanakiev said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a current, relatively happy, owner of Chord's Mojo/poly pair and also own a H2.
> I am quite interested in 2Go as I like the idea of being able to walk around the house listening to music in a Poly-style fashion.
> ...


@Amberlamps is a fan of buying a barebones NUC, then adding the Roon software to it.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 19, 2020)

stretchneck said:


> An Intel NUC running Euphony is by far the best solution by all accounts - you can also run Euphony on a regular PC from USB stickand I found this to be very good as well if you just want to try it.  I have compared with lots of other renerers/endpoints and so far I am unable to beat this combination.  Allo USB signature is a good runner up and amazing value.
> 
> I have found Roon Rock to not sound as good, but this is subjective of cource - if you owned a NUX or PC then you can try both combinations.  Euphony doesn;t act as a roon server though, it's just a renderer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying. One of my main goals here is using whatever I end up buying as a Roon core so I don't have to keep my PC running just to listen to Roon.

Euphony looks really interesting- I hadn't come across this before.
I was secretly hoping that 2Go can act as a Roon core with its server capability but Chord shot me down when I asked yesterday.


----------



## gnomen

NYanakiev said:


> I am considering getting an audio server which is compatible with Roon so I don't have to switch my PC on every time I want to listen to my library on Roon


I run Roon Core on an iMac which 'sleeps' when not in use, in a state ready to wake for network access, all without illuminating the screen.  I can start Roon playing from a phone or ipad anywhere in the house without having to turn the iMac on or off.  I think I originally asked Roon support for the right settings to use with MacOS to achieve this -- not complicated.  Don't know if there would be similar settings with, say, Windows, but you would think so.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## jarnopp

NYanakiev said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a current, relatively happy, owner of Chord's Mojo/poly pair and also own a H2.
> I am quite interested in 2Go as I like the idea of being able to walk around the house listening to music in a Poly-style fashion.
> ...



I second the suggestion for a NUC. If you are running Roon, then ROCK is a good way to go (might be just a touch techie to set up, but once it’s running there are zero issues and it updates itself automatically). If you think you might want to try other software, you can get a NUC with Windows installed and run Roon on that, which would then give you the options for trying other software (Euphony, HQPlayer, etc).

I got a NUC 8 i7 recently for $800, Windows preinstalled, so no chance of being underpowered for the foreseeable future:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M62JVJH/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## dontfeedphils

Are there any benefits to running your Roon core on a device like a NUC rather than a standard desktop PC? My Roon core is currently running on a random Dell desktop PC that runs headless and handles a couple other server functions for my household. 

It seems to have more than enough power to handle my use case.


----------



## stretchneck (Feb 19, 2020)

I would suggest there is not much difference - ROCK might sound better on higher end gaming motherboards and CPU's (massive thread on Audiophilestyle), but NUC's offer the advantage of low power consumption and a DC inlet so easier/cheaper to add a linear power supply too.  I have tested Roon ROCK on NUC and a Gaming PC - not much audiable difference, Gaming PC perhaps sounds slightly more dynamic.  I quickly gave up with Roon and continue to use Euphony.  If you are keen on Roon, then Euphony can act as an endpoint as well.  My experience is that a NUC running Euphony as an endpoint is noticably better sounding than Allo USBridge Sig (which is already rather good).

In terms of power - I have previously run Roon Core on my Synology NAS (quad core celeron) - no problems in terms of responsiveness / handling my library.

Anyway, my aim and hope is that 2Go is competitive with these offerings.  I will be testing it against them.


----------



## kkrazik2008

In response to the question about the best manner to run a Roon server and why a device such as the 2go/2u isn’t capable of running roon, please read this article; https://kb.roonlabs.com/Sound_Quality


----------



## mat.1

If using tidal the data will be output from phone with bluetooth or airplay or wifi, or the data send directly from lan/wifi to 2go and the phone is just the controller ?


----------



## Whazzzup

dontfeedphils said:


> Are there any benefits to running your Roon core on a device like a NUC rather than a standard desktop PC? My Roon core is currently running on a random Dell desktop PC that runs headless and handles a couple other server functions for my household.
> 
> It seems to have more than enough power to handle my use case.


absolutely but that's a computer versus antipodes audio, clearly better


----------



## stretchneck (Feb 19, 2020)

Whazzzup said:


> absolutely but that's a computer versus antipodes audio, clearly better


Almost always correct, but Euphony on a NUC (ideally with a linear power supply) has been quoted as being competive with Antipodes.  Add in RAM boot, Apacer Ram and an Optane M2 SSD and it might exceed the performance of the Antipodes under some circumstances.  What DIY'ers cannot compete with is Sound Galleries Exteme or Pink Faun servers - which are a signficant step up apparently.

Anyhow, I think I have a good basis for comparision with the new 2Go.


----------



## Whazzzup

stretchneck said:


> Almost always correct, but Euphony on a NUC (ideally with a linear power supply) has been quoted as being competive with Antipodes.  Add in RAM boot, Apacer Ram and an Optane M2 SSD and it might exceed the performance of the Antipodes under some circumstances.  What DIY'ers cannot compete with is Sound Galleries Exteme or Pink Faun servers - which are a signficant step up apparently.
> 
> Anyhow, I think I have a good basis for comparision with the new 2Go.


i doubt it but whatever. Concerning pink faun sure lots of choices but I’m at end game, don’t need or want mscaler never mind 2go


----------



## dontfeedphils

Whazzzup said:


> i doubt it but whatever. Concerning pink faun sure lots of choices but I’m at end game, don’t need or want mscaler never mind 2go



Lol, it's alright for people to have differing opinions, FYI.


----------



## Whazzzup

dontfeedphils said:


> Lol, it's alright for people to have differing opinions, FYI.


Of course lol, that's why i gave mine, do you have one?


----------



## dontfeedphils

Whazzzup said:


> Of course lol, that's why i gave mine, do you have one?



I don't have much experience with any of the products listed, so nope.  Just laughing at your salty "i doubt it but whatever" comment.

Couldn't remember if you're the guy that always brings up his server in every thread.


----------



## Whazzzup

dontfeedphils said:


> I don't have much experience with any of the products listed, so nope.  Just laughing at your salty "i doubt it but whatever" comment.
> 
> Couldn't remember if you're the guy that always brings up his server in every thread.


 salty lol are fun glad you had one. Not sure what the point of any further discussion of this topic will accomplish, good luck finding that guy


----------



## Amberlamps

miketlse said:


> @Amberlamps is a fan of buying a barebones NUC, then adding the Roon software to it.





jarnopp said:


> I second the suggestion for a NUC. If you are running Roon, then ROCK is a good way to go (might be just a touch techie to set up, but once it’s running there are zero issues and it updates itself automatically). If you think you might want to try other software, you can get a NUC with Windows installed and run Roon on that, which would then give you the options for trying other software (Euphony, HQPlayer, etc).
> 
> I got a NUC 8 i7 recently for $800, Windows preinstalled, so no chance of being underpowered for the foreseeable future:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M62JVJH/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1



Yup, I have a Nuc 8 i7 8559U BEH model and it runs windows 10 with Roon server. I use my ipad or phone to navigate my way around the Roon ios app and in my opinion it's excellent. I should add that I use Qobuz Sublime streaming and my own local library with Roon, Qobuz is the schiit.

I also have JRiver media player installed, and again, I use my iphone and ipad to control it with the JRemote app. However, I'm starting to really dislike the JRiver company, as they always have their hand out for money and they hassle you for money via emails umpteen times a year, also JRiver has become bloatware and the yearly "new bloated version" doesn't warrant spending more money to update it. 

Anyway;

The sound quality from my Nuc is excellent and thats using a USB cable straight into my MScaler and from there to my TT2 via Wave Stream BNC cables, and I cannot hear the difference between an optical or usb connection, they both sound exactly the same, it's called sounding excellent!!!

Nuc's are the future, and the future is now.


----------



## Progisus

Amberlamps said:


> Yup, I have a Nuc 8 i7 8559U BEH model and it runs windows 10 with Roon server. I use my ipad or phone to navigate my way around the Roon ios app and in my opinion it's excellent. I should add that I use Qobuz Sublime streaming and my own local library with Roon, Qobuz is the schiit.
> 
> I also have JRiver media player installed, and again, I use my iphone and ipad to control it with the JRemote app. However, I'm starting to really dislike the JRiver company, as they always have their hand out for money and they hassle you for money via emails umpteen times a year, also JRiver has become bloatware and the yearly "new bloated version" doesn't warrant spending more money to update it.
> 
> ...


I ran my Roon Core on a NUC8i7 with Win10 and found it snappier than Rock installed on the same NUC. It also let me run HQPlayer and JRiver server (for remote listening) which Rock would not. I thought the Roon sound oon the NUC/WIndows was a bit more open but who knows. Now I am running my Core on an Anitopes EX with HQPlayer and sound unmatched by the NUC and even mscaler.


----------



## TSAVAlan

We got our 2go pre-orders up for USA:
https://thesourceav.com/product-detail.php?p=971&b=15&os=1
https://thesourceav.com/product-detail.php?p=972&b=15&os=1

Expecting to get units in round mid-March if there are no delays.

Also expecting to get our demo unit at the same time. Likely going to use our Roon Nucleus in our speaker room and the 2go in the headphone area.


----------



## masahito24@chart

TSAVAlan said:


> We got our 2go pre-orders up for USA:
> https://thesourceav.com/product-detail.php?p=971&b=15&os=1
> https://thesourceav.com/product-detail.php?p=972&b=15&os=1
> 
> ...



Thanks Alan for setting up my pre-order this morning!


----------



## 474194 (Feb 19, 2020)

All you desktop users have envious music sources, especially Antipodes.  I would have no idea where to begin down the rabbit hole if I committed to stationary listening.  I know I would want a clear separation of duties tho.  Roon core on a NAS or any random PC/OS as long it has enough PWR and don't have skips/clicks.  Roon core seems like it's just a backend service, don't need to get fancy.  I would focus mainly on the endpoint side of things with the requirements of battery && optical.  I wouldn't want to run Roon core and endpoint on the same system if avoidable.  IMO, these would be my preferences.  That's what makes the 2Go attractive is that it is battery-powered and a Roon endpoint, unfortunately USB.  But it's likely optimised USB (no data, no power, just audio and pure Chord propreitary audio) and there is no cable to act as a potential RFI antenna, just a direct USB connection inside the aircraft aluminium.  If there is desktop charging like the H2, then it seems like it's a near optimal Roon endpoint solution.

No offense to anyone if opinion differs, but not all optical sources are the same.  For most optical devices (PC gaming motherboards, Mac, Daps), optical is just a tack-on cheapest cost-savings component feature and not well-implemented.  You going to get a flat sound (CCA included) which maybe close to USB.  It's another story with a well-implemented optical solution with the right synergy of OS and a glass optical cable.  Not all optical sources are created equal.



> Yes agreed on batteries and optical! My struggle is to make it such that mains powered USB connected is the same as optical and battery - and I am indeed getting there.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-112#post-15443146

Maybe in the next gen of Chord DACs, USB will catch up but for now I will stick with a solid simple battery-power optical solution.  This works as a Roon endpoint as well, but since I'm mobile-only have no way to experiment.  I wouldn't mind the 2Go though as a close second for convenience, but I want to enjoy what I have at least for this year.

We are humans with subjective opinions, but RW is a cyborg.  I'll take his statements for fact versus highly-experienced random audiophiles any day related with Chord DACs.

Again, synergy with optimal OS is important:






Also if you use remaster compressed sources, it's going to be difficult to tell differences.  You need the good close to master sources for variances.  Streaming apps manipulate the SQ as well so not reliable HQ source.  Might as well run optical out of a Televison to run tests.  It's not the best implemented optical decoder and the cheapest part of the Televison.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 19, 2020)

I like to publicly thank Phuca again for inspiring the source that it has evolved into currently.  It changed my whole outlook on Redbook and what's possible with Redbook just how RW has always stated.  Similar in ways when people add a mScaler.  I didn't think I would move on from hires/DSD after a decade, but I have.

It changed my whole Chord experience.  Source matters.

Going to keep the 2Go in the back of my mind, but moving on from this thread for now.  I would love to try some MPD clients with the 2Go one day.  2Go maybe better than anticipated, so that's exciting.

Since optical such an awesome experience compared to USB, I'm going to focus on sound isolation with car audio products as my next project:





^^ You can add optional flat speakers to the above headband.  I'm going to try instead to fill with sound blocking material.  The whole inside is hollow so I can like mix 10 different sound proofing products to experiment with that just got delivered.





Not sure if it will work out, but I enjoy the DIY side of this hobby.

GL w/ 2Go

I like to take the DAC designer's statement to heart instead of forming my own subjective narratives.  It's understandable as it's a good amount of coin invested in these products to want to produce one's own subjective opinions tho.


----------



## Triode User

AC-12 said:


> I like to publicly thank Phuca again for inspiring the source that it has evolved into currently.  It changed my whole outlook on Redbook and what's possible with Redbook just how RW has always stated.  Similar in ways when people add a mScaler.  I didn't think I would move on from hires/DSD after a decade, but I have.
> 
> It changed my whole Chord experience.  Source matters.
> 
> ...



Finally we see a picture of Phuca @Amberlamps having obviously made the self identify leap. Good on you Amber!

Me, I'm still using well implemented USB in my Innuos Zenith and have no hankerings to transition to optical (don't forget that a mains power supply to an optical device can defeat the optical isolation). Of course as Rob confirms, batteries and optical is the way around that but equally Rob has posted that he himself does not use batteries at home because of the associated faff. I have batteries sat here unused because I got fed up with the recharging.

Back on thread topic, I can't wait until some of the 2Go & 2Yu are released from captivity out into the wild so we can get some feedback. Exciting times.


----------



## supervisor

Triode User said:


> Me, I'm still using well implemented USB in my Innuos Zenith and have no hankerings to transition to optical (don't forget that a mains power supply to an optical device can defeat the optical isolation). Of course as Rob confirms, batteries and optical is the way around that but equally Rob has posted that he himself does not use batteries at home because of the associated faff. I have batteries sat here unused because I got fed up with the recharging.



well you're also using the Innuos Phoenix still, right?!


----------



## DaddyWhale

I haven't seen this question answered. And I'm hoping that one does not actually need to have one's hand in the 2go to answer it.

Chord says that the 2go can be used as a music server with micro sd cards installed. According to their description you need to install MPD software.

Does MPD (whether with 2go or not) allow you to play whole albums on the fly, or only previously created playlists?

Thanks!


----------



## kkrazik2008

DaddyWhale said:


> I haven't seen this question answered. And I'm hoping that one does not actually need to have one's hand in the 2go to answer it.
> 
> Chord says that the 2go can be used as a music server with micro sd cards installed. According to their description you need to install MPD software.
> 
> ...




Hi, you would have to use a third party  app to manage the mpd server feature, if you are on an iOS device Glider is solid; https://glideraudio.com/


----------



## musickid (Feb 20, 2020)

Ipod touch (roon endpoint) on battery with usb out into mscaler in conjunction with a quad core i5 512gb ssd imac as roon core continues to impress. 30+ hours of wifi playback time using a 20,000mAh powerbank. Plug, play and forget. Certified class 2 usb cable is a must.


----------



## AndrewOld

DaddyWhale said:


> I haven't seen this question answered. And I'm hoping that one does not actually need to have one's hand in the 2go to answer it.
> 
> Chord says that the 2go can be used as a music server with micro sd cards installed. According to their description you need to install MPD software.
> 
> ...


They also say it is a Roon server, which I very much doubt. Happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## kkrazik2008

AndrewOld said:


> They also say it is a Roon server, which I very much doubt. Happy to be proved wrong.



On the Chord website it no longer indicates that it is a Roon server, only a Roon end point. There was confusion about this feature on the Roon forums too, so someone fixed this error.


----------



## musickid (Feb 20, 2020)

It was quite clearly not a roon server or core just by looking at it. I don't think you could fit an intel processor, 8gb ram and a 64gb or 128gb ssd drive into 2go.


----------



## kkrazik2008

musickid said:


> It was quite clearly not a roon server or core just by looking at it. I don't think you could fit an intel processor, 8gb ram and a 64gb or 128gb ssd drive into 2go.



Yet many folks in this thread had been hopeful, despite the clear hardware requirements for a Roon Core on roon.com
Heck, the entry level Roon Nucleus would be cheaper than the 2GO/2U combo, and that is optimized for Roon. Or for that manner running an Intel Nuc would be a quarter of the price.


----------



## musickid

All this conjecture and no on has heard schiitt yet. My prediction is that all this back room gossiping will either cease and we will find a rush of preorders occurring...or not. This all depends on the SQ of the chord streamer and no one has heard it yet. If it's tuned for chord gear which makes sense it's either going to sound excellent or average. We shall know soon....heck even i might be persuaded to tear away from my ipod touch battery powered roon endpoint but that's a big if right now.


----------



## AndrewOld

musickid said:


> All this conjecture and no on has heard schiitt yet. My prediction is that all this back room gossiping will either cease and we will find a rush of preorders occurring...or not. This all depends on the SQ of the chord streamer and no one has heard it yet. If it's tuned for chord gear which makes sense it's either going to sound excellent or average. We shall know soon....heck even i might be persuaded to tear away from my ipod touch battery powered roon endpoint but that's a big if right now.


Don’t forget it may well be the case that Chord will bring out a combined  2Go/2Yu in one box for those who haven’t got a Hugo2. If they drop the SD slots, which make little sense for home use, and neaten the cabling they should be able to make it a good bit cheaper.  A much neater solution for static use at home. Could even squeeze in 5GHz wifi ..


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 20, 2020)

There’s more to server/end point then just low noise.  It seems latency is very important.  The operating system plays a major role.
I was doing some experimenting with my audio Linux server and end point with squeeze lite emulator running in the end point, and it didn’t sound much better then normal.  Then I increased the in memory buffer for squeezelite to 2gb, the sq increase was very clear.  The bass was much clearer, everything was a lot better.
You can reboot the server and by the time it’s back up the end point is still playing an album it had been holding in memory.


if you look at the audio Linux home page you see comparisons with it and windows in terms of latency.

for £60, it’s very worthwhile to checkout AudioLinux if you have two average computers you can use.

I also suspect low latency on the server would make normal end points like poly sound better.


----------



## musickid (Feb 20, 2020)

I get confirmation from roon that the pcm signal entering my mscaler is bit perfect and that's all i need to know and i get no dropouts and passthru the 96kHz MQA first unfold with no issues as an added test and confirmation. I could research and learn about linux based OS and the RAM and latency tweaks but no that's where i stop. I just want to enjoy the music now otherwise it'll never end. For the same reason EQ'ing is something i avoid and i just put my trust in roon's RAAT and the tidal desktop player.


----------



## Whazzzup

Pass the corn


----------



## ZappaMan

Whazzzup said:


> Pass the corn


I’ll oblige.

mk may have a mind of stone, but for others, it’s worth the experiment. We all know how good whazzups server is, I think it’s using squeeze lite some one said.
I wouldn’t say it if I didn’t personally experience it, the thought crossed my mind about these “bad recordings”, maybe it’s not the recording that’s bad, but bad latency in your playback.

open your minds brothers, he who plays from ram shall unmuddle thy sound and prosper in thou listening.


----------



## musickid




----------



## Whazzzup

2go or not 2 go I’ll leave that up 2 you


----------



## Whitigir

Whazzzup said:


> 2go or not 2 go I’ll leave that up 2 you


I am waiting for you “2Du”, trust me


----------



## musickid

Has anyone had good luck with Antipodes servers?


----------



## supervisor

Whazzzup said:


> 2go or not 2 go I’ll leave that up 2 you



i'm waiting for you 2Leave this thread


----------



## Whitigir

supervisor said:


> i'm waiting for you 2Leave this thread


He needs 2See and I need 2See how people will be enjoying the 2Go and 2Yu.  Why must you be so cold ? You need 2Chill


----------



## supervisor

Whitigir said:


> He needs 2See and I need 2See how people will be enjoying the 2Go and 2Yu.  Why must you be so cold ? You need 2Chill



he already passed... he can retract that anytime


----------



## Whazzzup

supervisor said:


> i'm waiting for you 2Leave this thread


you ok?


----------



## supervisor

Whazzzup said:


> you ok?



it was a joke. i wish I had the time to trawl Head-Fi threads for products I don't want.


----------



## Whazzzup

supervisor said:


> it was a joke. i wish I had the time to trawl Head-Fi threads for products I don't want.


funny then. I knew something was up, make the time and you might be happier. Enjoy


----------



## supervisor

Whazzzup said:


> funny then. I knew something was up, make the time and you might be happier. Enjoy



need to work to pay for all these goddamn toys


----------



## Whitigir

supervisor said:


> need to work to pay for all these goddamn toys


Why do you need 2work when you have 2Go ?


----------



## Progisus

2much


----------



## ZappaMan

2b continued


----------



## PJDubyaM

AndrewOld said:


> Don’t forget it may well be the case that Chord will bring out a combined  2Go/2Yu in one box for those who haven’t got a Hugo2. If they drop the SD slots, which make little sense for home use, and neaten the cabling they should be able to make it a good bit cheaper.  A much neater solution for static use at home. Could even squeeze in 5GHz wifi ..



I predict they will call it 4Hear.


----------



## NYanakiev

Looking forward to impressions from Bristol Hi-Fi from people, who got some hands-on time with 2Go


----------



## AndrewOld

PJDubyaM said:


> I predict they will call it 4Hear.


It's worth keeping the pressure on for it. A split unit with cables in all directions makes no sense at all unless you have a Hugo2. When they brought out the Blu2 enough people who just wanted an M Scaler complained and we got an M Scaler. You never know.


----------



## andrewd01

PJDubyaM said:


> I predict they will call it 4Hear.



What about ‘Advanced Roon Streaming Endpoint’ or ‘ARSE’


----------



## NYanakiev

andrewd01 said:


> What about ‘Advanced Roon Streaming Endpoint’ or ‘ARSE’



Hilarious (sarcasm)


----------



## JamesKH

PJDubyaM said:


> I predict they will call it 4Hear.



Might as well call it Small 4Tune because that's what it'll cost.


----------



## Widell

JamesKH said:


> Might as well call it Small 4Tune because that's what it'll cost.


Not sure if this thread getting 2Hot or 2Cold? But for sure question is 2Go or not 2Go? Anyone can explain how to stream upto 24/96 via Tidal or 24/192 on Qobuz via an iphone through 2Go On a train/bus or plane, for a poly/2Go novice? understand roon point at home but how is it working as a travel companion?


----------



## NYanakiev

I have now preordered a 2Go. I just ordered a server and will be using my Poly and 2Go as endpoints around the flat.


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 21, 2020)

Widell said:


> Not sure if this thread getting 2Hot or 2Cold? But for sure question is 2Go or not 2Go? Anyone can explain how to stream upto 24/96 via Tidal or 24/192 on Qobuz via an iphone through 2Go On a train/bus or plane, for a poly/2Go novice? understand roon point at home but how is it working as a travel companion?


Poly/2go can act as Wi-Fi hotspots, you connect your phone to its Wi-fi. You then network stream from your local phone storage to poly/2go.

it also works with the phone becomes the Wi-Fi router and poly/2go join it. You ca then stream music directly from qobuz etc to poly/2go but that would use your mobile data.

some mobile networks prevent your phone acting as a hotspot without paying them extra or something.


----------



## Widell

ZappaMan said:


> Poly/2go can act as Wi-Fi hotspots, you connect your phone to its Wi-fi. You then network stream from your local phone storage to poly/2go.
> 
> it also works with the phone becomes the Wi-Fi router and poly/2go join it. You ca then stream music directly from qobuz etc to poly/2go but that would use your mobile data.
> 
> some mobile networks prevent your phone acting as a hotspot without paying them extra or something.


And it would stream 24/96 for Tidal(fist MQA software unfold) and upto 24/192 with Qobuz from my Ihone?


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> And it would stream 24/96 for Tidal(fist MQA software unfold) and upto 24/192 with Qobuz from my Ihone?


"Iphone"......sticky fingers.....


----------



## ZappaMan

Widell said:


> And it would stream 24/96 for Tidal(fist MQA software unfold) and upto 24/192 with Qobuz from my Ihone?


Yes, if those apps perform the unfolding then I suppose that’s right.


----------



## supervisor

Widell said:


> And it would stream 24/96 for Tidal(fist MQA software unfold) and upto 24/192 with Qobuz from my Ihone?



nope. Airplay is limited to 44/16 if you're on-the-go using a mobile hotspot.


----------



## Widell

supervisor said:


> nope. Airplay is limited to 44/16 if you're on-the-go using a mobile hotspot.


Can it be done if using a musicplaying app? and if so which? Sounds strang a high caliber CH22Go can not stremTidal/Qobus on the go?


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> Can it be done if using a musicplaying app? and if so which? Sounds strang a high caliber CH22Go can not stremTidal/Qobus on the go?


In HD quality I mean.....


----------



## ZappaMan

Widell said:


> In HD quality I mean.....


Yes, if you use the poly hotspot or make your iPhone a hotspot then you can use - network renderer - approach and stream full hd. Only limited by the source material.

but if you use airplay as opposed to network renderer, then limit is red book quality.


----------



## supervisor

Widell said:


> Can it be done if using a musicplaying app? and if so which? Sounds strang a high caliber CH22Go can not stremTidal/Qobus on the go?



yes it would work through MConnect/DLNA if your phone has a cellular connection (i.e., you're not on a plane or a subway). you'd be using your cellular data to stream hi-res files directly from the MConnect app.


----------



## ZappaMan

The practicalities of it mean, to listen to much hi res, your phone and poly will need to be on a network with internet access (as you’ll run out of phone data allowance).


----------



## musickid (Feb 21, 2020)

is airplay 16//44.1 (roon//tidal redbook cd) lossless and neither upsampled or downsampled and gives a purple light signal in roon indicating a lossless playback chain?


----------



## supervisor (Feb 21, 2020)

musickid said:


> is airplay 16//44.1 (roon//tidal redbook cd) lossless and neither upsampled or downsampled and gives a purple light signal in roon indicating a lossless playback chain?



if you’re able to use Roon, you’re in Roon mode, and thereby on a wifi network. Airplay doesn’t enter into it.

regardless, when you use Airplay in Roon to any Airplay endpoint, it’s never lossless in Roon.


----------



## aspro

AndrewOld said:


> It's worth keeping the pressure on for it. A split unit with cables in all directions makes no sense at all unless you have a Hugo2. When they brought out the Blu2 enough people who just wanted an M Scaler complained and we got an M Scaler. You never know.


I was hoping for a desktop streamer to match my Qutest case so I'm unimpressed with the the clumsy 2YuGo offering.

The 2Go has similar functionality to the Poly but is twice the price. I'm paying for a battery I don't need which will inevitably fail in time.  Will 2Go continue to operate on mains alone with a totally defunct battery?

In theory I should be able to connect the USB output (and the 5 volt power output) from the 2Go directly to my Qutest.  Why are Chord forcing me to spend £450 on a 2Yu if I'm not using coax or optical?  A simple USB and power pass through should have been provided at minimal extra cost..

The one thing I do like is the onboard micro SD card storage and the ability to act as a server.  This mirrors the functionality of my Auralic Aries Mini ( with SSD storage) which is a rock solid streamer and server.

Obviously sound quality is the key issue.  I would be particularly interested in a comparison between a 2Go/Hugo2 (£2.8K) and a 2Go/Yu/Qutest (£2.65K).  In theory it should be very similar but if the former 2 box combo is better people might be tempted to change their Qutests for Hugo2s and avoid the cost of a 2Yu.

I certainly won't be placing an order any time soon and I own a MojoPoly and Qutest.

I suspect 2Yu is a stop gap and as the Hugo spawned the 2Qute and the Hugo2 the Qutest I would expect a sensible intergrated desktop model to follow once Chord have profited from the initial surge of interest..


----------



## Progisus

It really is just another Poly with option to output from a low noise streamer (battery powered) to other equipment. Non Chord or mscaler. As a Poly user I know the frustrations. I’ll pass.


----------



## AndrewOld

aspro said:


> I was hoping for a desktop streamer to match my Qutest case so I'm unimpressed with the the clumsy 2YuGo offering.
> 
> The 2Go has similar functionality to the Poly but is twice the price. I'm paying for a battery I don't need which will inevitably fail in time.  Will 2Go continue to operate on mains alone with a totally defunct battery?
> 
> ...


If enough people take a sensible view like you, and keep the pressure on Chord for a one-box product hopefully it will come sooner rather than later. I agree with you; £499 for a USB to USB adaptor is a bit steep. Why is the USB output of the 2Go locked to a Hugo2?


----------



## uzi2

AndrewOld said:


> If enough people take a sensible view like you, and keep the pressure on Chord for a one-box product hopefully it will come sooner rather than later. I agree with you; £499 for a USB to USB adaptor is a bit steep. Why is the USB output of the 2Go locked to a Hugo2?


Do you know that will be the case? A female microUSB cable, may well be all you need. But he 2go only really makes sense attached to a Hugo2.


----------



## AndrewOld

uzi2 said:


> Do you know that will be the case? A female microUSB cable, may well be all you need. But he 2go only really makes sense attached to a Hugo2.


Not sure about a female microUSB cable being sufficient - it certainly isn’t for the the Poly which is locked to the Mojo with some kind of handshake. Time will tell. I agree that the 2Go only really makes sense attached to a Hugo2. Hopefully Chord will listen to their customers and produce something more sensible for people with M Scalers, TT2s, DAVEs and Qutests.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AndrewOld said:


> Why is the USB output of the 2Go locked to a Hugo2?



$$$


----------



## 435279

dontfeedphils said:


> $$$



That's a bit unfair, $$$ maybe one factor but I can see Chord not wanting the hassle of supporting their product with every single DAC out there with all the various combinations that entails, a support nightmare for a small company.


----------



## dontfeedphils

SteveOliver said:


> That's a bit unfair, $$$ maybe one factor but I can see Chord not wanting the hassle of supporting their product with every single DAC out there with all the various combinations that entails, a support nightmare for a small company.



Keeping it open doesn't inherently mean they would have to support any other devices. I feel like they could keep it open, and put a simple disclaimer saying they only support the device when used in combo with the Hugo2. 

Keeping it locked down seems like pure profit to me. Especially since if it weren't locked down you could use a Poly for the same function (missing a few small features) for far less money.


----------



## musickid

$$$


----------



## ZappaMan

is it confirmed that it is locked down ?


----------



## AndrewOld

SteveOliver said:


> That's a bit unfair, $$$ maybe one factor but I can see Chord not wanting the hassle of supporting their product with every single DAC out there with all the various combinations that entails, a support nightmare for a small company.


But then  they will have to support the 2Yi with every single DAC out there with all the various combinations that entails, so won’t it surely be the same support nightmare?


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 22, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> is it confirmed that it is locked down ?


No. But the Poly is. And the 2Go makes no mention of any other DACs than the Hugo2. But maybe there’s no reason for it to be locked, even if it is perhaps Chord could be persuaded to unlock it. We will see.

Edited to add: On the 2Yu page it says

”The 2yu digital interface turns the 2go streamer/server into a multi-output standalone streamer capable of working with the Hugo M Scaler and a range of DACs”

so that implies to me that you can’t use a 2Go and an MScaler without the 2Yu. So the 2Go is locked to the Hugo2.  If you’ve got a Hugo2 you can connect a 2Go to it, but if you’ve spent thousands with Chord on another DAC, you need to find another £500 over the price of the 2Go. 

I wonder if Rob has had any input into these products? Particularly with regard to RF issues,


----------



## miketlse

ZappaMan said:


> is it confirmed that it is locked down ?


No confirmation that I know of.
I am surprised to see no feedback from enthusiasts attending the Bristol Show this weekend.


----------



## miketlse

AndrewOld said:


> I wonder if Rob has had any input into these products?


No


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 22, 2020)

miketlse said:


> No confirmation that I know of.


The fact that the 2Yu webpage says “The 2yu digital interface turns the 2go streamer/server into a multi-output standalone streamer capable of working with the Hugo M Scaler and a range of DACs” reads to me like a confirmation that the 2Go is locked to the Hugo2, and you need a 2Yu to make it work with anything else.

And is it also not a bit overstating the case to call the 2Go a server? Does it read files on your network?


----------



## miketlse (Feb 22, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> The fact that the 2Yu webpage says “The 2yu digital interface turns the 2go streamer/server into a multi-output standalone streamer capable of working with the Hugo M Scaler and a range of DACs” reads to me like a confirmation that the 2Go is locked to the Hugo2, and you need a 2Yu to make it work with anything else.
> 
> And is it also not a bit overstating the case to call the 2Go a server? Does it read files on your network?


OK, unfortunately there has been no feedback anywhere from anyone demoing 2Go/2Yu at canjam/bristol, much to my surprise, so everyone can only quote what is on the Chord webpages.
I interpret 'range of dacs' to include non-chord dacs, and I hope that I am not proved wrong.
Reading files on a network implies 'streamer'.
Poly uses the MPD server functionality, so I expect that 2Go will be using the same firmware capability.
I think it is valid to call the 2Go a server.
True for many months I had felt there was a gap in the Chord product range for a quality server, but I had dreamt of a TT2 sized form factor case, containing the circuit boards from the 2Go, plus a slide-in tray that owners could use to add the hard drive or SSD (used for storage) of their choice.
Maybe the 2Go represents the first step, because it contains the 2Go circuit boards plus SD cards used for storage. So I haven't lost hope for a standalone product containing 2Go/Yu + storage drive in one solution, but I have no insider information.


----------



## captblaze (Feb 22, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> Keeping it open doesn't inherently mean they would have to support any other devices. I feel like they could keep it open, and put a simple disclaimer saying they only support the device when used in combo with the Hugo2.
> 
> Keeping it locked down seems like pure profit to me. Especially since if it weren't locked down you could use a Poly for the same function (missing a few small features) for far less money.



a bit Applesque? It will be tough enough to have proper implementation with Hugo 2 let alone any and every device that folks would connect to it, and for the price i doubt  guess tolerance for half baked will be low low low


----------



## dontfeedphils

captblaze said:


> a bit Applesque? It will be tough enough to have proper implementation with Hugo 2 let alone any and every device that folks would connect to it, and for the price i doubt tolerance for half baked will be low low low



What needs implementation? It's just feeding bit perfect data out via USB.


----------



## captblaze

dontfeedphils said:


> What needs implementation? It's just feeding bit perfect data out via USB.



firmware controls needs to be device specific to guarantee proper function. especially if there is a requirement for host and client to communicate throughout the process


----------



## dontfeedphils

captblaze said:


> firmware controls needs to be device specific to guarantee proper function. especially if there is a requirement for host and client to communicate throughout the process



This device literally just outputs bit perfect audio data via USB. There wouldn't be any further firmware/software development needed to allow someone to connect a USB cable to the output of the 2Go and feed it to the DAC of their choice. 

They make you purchase the 2Yu to accomplish that though.


----------



## captblaze

dontfeedphils said:


> They make you purchase the 2Yu to accomplish that though.



that also... but judging how long it took Poly to hold hands with Mojo in a somewhat seamless fashion i am guessing 2 YU is a necessity for 2 GO for that type of use


----------



## dontfeedphils

captblaze said:


> that also... but judging how long it took Poly to hold hands with Mojo in a somewhat seamless fashion i am guessing 2 YU is a necessity for 2 GO for that type of use



I see no evidence why this would be the case. Poly was crap at launch because the software and UI/UX was garbage. Has nothing to do with how the Poly feeds data to Mojo. It's just bit perfect USB.


----------



## captblaze

dontfeedphils said:


> I see no evidence why this would be the case. Poly was crap at launch because the software and UI/UX was garbage. Has nothing to do with how the Poly feeds data to Mojo. It's just bit perfect USB.


and Chord locking it into a proprietary ecosystem via firmware


----------



## dontfeedphils

captblaze said:


> and Chord locking it into a proprietary ecosystem via firmware



It was locked to the Mojo from jump street. Unless I'm understanding your comment wrong.


----------



## kkrazik2008

dontfeedphils said:


> This device literally just outputs bit perfect audio data via USB. There wouldn't be any further firmware/software development needed to allow someone to connect a USB cable to the output of the 2Go and feed it to the DAC of their choice.
> 
> They make you purchase the 2Yu to accomplish that though.



Save yourself a $1100 and buy a Raspberry Pi, you will accomplish the same USB output you desire.


----------



## captblaze

my comment is..

Chord has made a decision to lock their devices into a proprietary ecosystem.. that is accomplished through firmware. i am well aware of the issues that took 2 years to iron out (mostly) it wasn't until the firmware matured that Poly and Mojo acted properly together. to this day users have lingering issues, although at a way lower rate than early adopters.

so yes it would be absolutely wonderful if they decided to go open source 2go and allow users the freedom to connect it to their toaster if they see fit. i doubt given the PR and CS nightmare incurred with Poly they would be willing to allow a toaster connection or anything other than Hugo2 and 2yu. i could be wrong, but at $500 more than Poly i can see the village being torched if things go awry with these products


----------



## dontfeedphils

kkrazik2008 said:


> Save yourself a $1100 and buy a Raspberry Pi, you will accomplish the same USB output you desire.



A bit ahead of ya (see signature). Just pointing out the fact that it's, in all likelihood, an entirely financial decision.


----------



## kkrazik2008

dontfeedphils said:


> A bit ahead of ya (see signature). Just pointing out the fact that it's, in all likelihood, an entirely financial decision.



Sorry, not meant at you. I entered my comment into the wrong box.


----------



## dontfeedphils

captblaze said:


> my comment is..
> 
> Chord has made a decision to lock their devices into a proprietary ecosystem.. that is accomplished through firmware. i am well aware of the issues that took 2 years to iron out (mostly) it wasn't until the firmware matured that Poly and Mojo acted properly together. to this day users have lingering issues, although at a way lower rate than early adopters.
> 
> so yes it would be absolutely wonderful if they decided to go open source 2go and allow users the freedom to connect it to their toaster if they see fit. i doubt given the PR and CS nightmare incurred with Poly they would be willing to allow a toaster connection or anything other than Hugo2 and 2yu. i could be wrong, but at $500 more than Poly i can see the village being torched if things go awry with these products



We'll just disagree.


----------



## ZappaMan

Not sure if shared already, has section on 2go.


----------



## jarnopp

kkrazik2008 said:


> Save yourself a $1100 and buy a Raspberry Pi, you will accomplish the same USB output you desire.



Unless you need battery powered portability.


----------



## kkrazik2008 (Feb 22, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> Unless you need battery powered portability.



This was in the context of trying  to rig the 2GO to anything  but the Hugo 2 or adding the 2U. And if you needed portability there are battery packs to power the. RPi too, that’s actually how I have mine powered.

The true beauty of this product, the 2GO is the ease of turning an amazing Dac/headphone amplifier into a DAP. Similar to what the Poly does for the Mojo. Pure portable bliss. All these other use cases being discussed, hypothetical and creative are not the goal of the 2GO. When something appears as  pretty straight forward, it usually is.

My thoughts, that’s all. Simplicity to enjoy the music, because at the end of the day it’s about that and only that.


----------



## jarnopp

kkrazik2008 said:


> This was in the context of trying  to rig the 2GO to anything  but the Hugo 2 or adding the 2U. And if you needed portability there are battery packs to power the. RPi too, that’s actually how I have mine powered.
> 
> The true beauty of this product, the 2GO is the ease of turning an amazing Dac/headphone amplifier into a DAP. Similar to what the Poly does for the Mojo. Pure portable bliss. All these other use cases being discussed, hypothetical and creative are not the goal of the 2GO. When something appears as  pretty straight forward, it usually is.
> 
> My thoughts, that’s all. Simplicity to enjoy the music, because at the end of the day it’s about that and only that.



Agreed!  Poly is the simplest and best sounding (not cheapest) way to enjoy Mojo in multiple use cases. I’m sure 2Go will be the equivalent for Hugo2. I simply did not like the H2 as much as Mojo.  But I do enjoy TT2, which, alas, is not portable and the RPi is an excellent Roon endpoint for that DAC.


----------



## pjw241142

ZappaMan said:


> Not sure if shared already, has section on 2go.




Chord section is at about 5mins 30 seconds


----------



## pjw241142 (Feb 23, 2020)

Personally - I'm just going to use my Hugo 2 so the 2go is what I'm interested in. I was an early Poly adopter so I hope the 2go is a lot more seamless/easier to use this time around. The Poly was a complete nightmare in the early days.

I'm also expecting a clear SQ improvement from Hugo2 2go vs MojoPoly. Mine's on order so we will see.

I couldn't make it to the Bristol show so if anyone has, please post whatever you can


----------



## aspro

AndrewOld said:


> If enough people take a sensible view like you, and keep the pressure on Chord for a one-box product hopefully it will come sooner rather than later. I agree with you; £499 for a USB to USB adaptor is a bit steep. Why is the USB output of the 2Go locked to a Hugo2?


Having worked so hard on the Poly it would seem to be a no brainer to capitalise on it by producing a 2Go for Hugo2 and a standalone streamer for the rest of the market.  Then just wait for the cash to roll in.  Instead they cobble up an overpriced, half baked , Heath Robinson connoction. Let's be generous and assume it's merely a stopgap until good sense prevails and Chord get their act i.e. 2Go and 2Yu together - literally!

I'll be contacting Chord and my dealer to make my feelings known.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 23, 2020)

aspro said:


> Having worked so hard on the Poly it would seem to be a no brainer to capitalise on it by producing a 2Go for Hugo2 and a standalone streamer for the rest of the market.  Then just wait for the cash to roll in.  Instead they cobble up an overpriced, half baked , Heath Robinson connoction. Let's be generous and assume it's merely a stopgap until good sense prevails and Chord get their act i.e. 2Go and 2Yu together - literally!
> 
> I'll be contacting Chord and my dealer to make my feelings known.


Great. The more of us that put pressure on  Chord for a sensible one box solution the more likely they are to do it in quick time. And dont believe anybody who says it isn’t possible, will cost too much, no one will want it blah blah. When the Blu2 came out and I and others argued there should be a stand alone M Scaler everyone said it wasn’t possible, and even if it was it would cost the same, and even if it didn’t it would take years blah blah. Well, I was right - Chord brought out the M Scaler at way less than half the cost of the Blu2, improved the RF issues, and did so quickly.

Rob goes on over and over again about the importance of the simplest possible signal path. How on earth is taking the USB output of the 2Go through another box full of processors, converters etc, simple?


----------



## Progisus

I was using poly/mojo as roon endpoint while moving about the house. If you are looking to use 2go as a wireless roon endpoint with H2 I doubt you will be disappointed. That functionality is rock solid and inproves the dac sonic performance. Its just too large to carry imho.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Any updates from show? 

Also, has an expected release date for 2Go been announced?


----------



## Satir

Chord will do what's best for Chord, and who can honestly fault them for that?


----------



## miketlse

Peter Hyatt said:


> Any updates from show?
> 
> Also, has an expected release date for 2Go been announced?


It is a few hours since I last checked, but feedback from the show seems non existent.  There are a few photos from Saturday on chord's Facebook page, but I didn't spot any user feedback.
A few months ago, Chord were talking about the 2Go being available to buy, as soon as it was announced, but I haven’t seen any posts from owners who have walked into a dealers and bought one off the shelf.


----------



## AndrewOld

miketlse said:


> It is a few hours since I last checked, but feedback from the show seems non existent.  There are a few photos from Saturday on chord's Facebook page, but I didn't spot any user feedback.
> A few months ago, Chord were talking about the 2Go being available to buy, as soon as it was announced, but I haven’t seen any posts from owners who have walked into a dealers and bought one off the shelf.


Who has got a pocket big enough for a Hugo2/2Go? What need does it fulfill?


----------



## NYanakiev

AndrewOld said:


> Who has got a pocket big enough for a Hugo2/2Go? What need does it fulfill?



I ordered one. Delivery is expected to take place in the second week of March.
The "being available to buy today" probably just related to "order now and we will ship out asap"


----------



## miketlse

AndrewOld said:


> Who has got a pocket big enough for a Hugo2/2Go? What need does it fulfill?


You don't need to carry them in your pocket. These days many people use small rucksacs or manbags for carrying things like laptops or tablets, so size is less of an issue.
Regarding fulfilling needs - that must be an individuals judgement. Enough people are posting that they have placed orders, to imply that they see a need.


----------



## miketlse

NYanakiev said:


> The "being available to buy today" probably just related to "order now and we will ship out asap"


Certainly the original  intention was that 2Go would not be one of the products that you could pre-order, but then have to wait several months before shipping started.
It looks like I was optimistic in expecting dealers to have the 2Go physically on their shelves, as soon as it was announced at CanJam.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I have lengthy travel next month.


miketlse said:


> Certainly the original  intention was that 2Go would not be one of the products that you could pre-order, but then have to wait several months before shipping started.
> It looks like I was optimistic in expecting dealers to have the 2Go physically on their shelves, as soon as it was announced at CanJam.




I travel for much of March... one US dealer has Feb 29th still listed.


----------



## AndrewOld

NYanakiev said:


> I ordered one. Delivery is expected to take place in the second week of March.
> The "being available to buy today" probably just related to "order now and we will ship out asap"


You bought it unheard?


----------



## miketlse

Peter Hyatt said:


> I have lengthy travel next month.
> 
> I travel for much of March... one US dealer has Feb 29th still listed.


You must be very tempted to try and get one delivered for Feb 29th, in readiness for your travels.


----------



## NYanakiev

AndrewOld said:


> You bought it unheard?



I did indeed. I already own and love a Hugo 2- as a Poly owner I have no doubt that the product will be great.


----------



## Doody

AndrewOld said:


> Who has got a pocket big enough for a Hugo2/2Go? What need does it fulfill?



I have coat pockets it'll fit in, but that's not entirely the point. We're all already carrying phones we can listen to music through (hell, you need a phone to control the 2go!). If ultimate portability is your goal, seek elsewhere - we all know the dimensions of this duo at this point. For me, I travel a lot, and I split my time between my home in Boston and my apartment, and offices in NYC. I rarely walk, ride, or fly without my small briefcase - which fits this particular setup just fine. 

The point of Hugo2.+ 2go, for me, is two-fold.

First, this (I am hoping) is an end-game DAP solution. Today I travel with one of my DAPs (Cayin N5iiS or FiiO M11), and _sometimes_ my Hugo2. The Cayin and FiiO obviously have DACs in them - the issue is whether I want to carry _another_, albeit much better, DAC/amp with me. [Spoiler alert - I often leave the Hugo2 behind - I'm as lazy as the next geek!] By mating the 2go with the Hugo2 I can lose my myriad DAPs and maximize the value of my Hugo2, which has provided me with immense joy since I got it - and now will provide me with even more value on top of a even more joy!

Second, when I'm at home, I drive my Omega speakers with my Hugo2. With the 2go, for critical listening I can run my home audio system entirely 'unplugged' from the world. Hugo2+2go+2speakers with no power or signal connections into the Chord stack. This should represent a gross reduction in RF noise in the chain. All my music fits on two 1TB sdcards. Yes, the battery in the Hugo2 will drain quickly (and we'll find out how fast in this setup next month), but for critical listening enjoyment, it's a disconnected, loudspeaker solution.This is a very unusual, very uncommon, and very cool setup to be able to play with!

Net-net, the unit is "value priced" against the Hugo2. Maybe the device has a $200 BOM - I dunno. But together, the 2go should make my Hugo2 even more valuable to me, as I at least double the amount of time I use it (cf. point one above).  

My tuppence,
Doody


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> I travel for much of March... one US dealer has Feb 29th still listed.


When I spoke to Chord and to a few dealers at CanJam NYC, I got what I ultimately collated as 'varying' response from them about dates. My take (and I am hypothesizing) is that the hardware is ready to go and may even be boxed-up, sitting on palettes to ship. The issue appears to be that the software isn't entirely wrapped up yet. I won't name names, but the answers I got ranged from "early March" to "by the end of April".

Even if the hardware makes it to the distributors on Feb 29, it still has to get turned around to your retailer and then turned around to you. So they probably have another two weeks to get software tweaks worked through.

We all remember reading about (or worse, experiencing!) the Poly software mess upon release. Chord told me that they learned a lot from that situation - regarding both software readiness and UX. So I for one am hopeful (cautiously optimistic?) that that black eye cycled some positive outcomes in Kent. Fingers crossed, for sure.

I too have a 2go on order. I'm not holding my breath as to when I'll see it. Certainly by the end of April. Probably not February 29th (but feel free to prove me wrong!).

Doody


----------



## Doody (Feb 23, 2020)

I'd like to take a moment so say THANK YOU to the crew at Chord for including two sd card slots in the 2go. This is crucial for me, as my music collection, when culled down, is still 1.5TB. Figuring out which third of it to flush isn't something I'm willing to contemplate (which is why I haven't progressed to Cayin or FiiO's latest-and-greatest DAPs - I own the last of their models that had two SD slots).

While we know 2TB cards are coming, we also knew that 1TB cards were coming - but damn that took a long time. The wait to get from 200 to 400 and 256 to 512 to 1TB was truly painful IMHO. 2TB might be a ways away still. 98% of DAPs are assuming 2TB cards (and above) will exist shortly, but I think they're being very optimistic boys and girls.

The extra cost for this isn't extreme, and the market for 2go are idiots like us here who own, generally, a metric ton of music.

So *THANK YOU*, guys. Can't wait to get my 2go!

Doody


----------



## Peter Hyatt

4TB capacity is a deal maker for me, too.


----------



## uzi2

AndrewOld said:


> Great. The more of us that put pressure on  Chord for a sensible one box solution the more likely they are to do it in quick time. And dont believe anybody who says it isn’t possible, will cost too much, no one will want it blah blah. When the Blu2 came out and I and others argued there should be a stand alone M Scaler everyone said it wasn’t possible, and even if it was it would cost the same, and even if it didn’t it would take years blah blah. Well, I was right - Chord brought out the M Scaler at way less than half the cost of the Blu2, improved the RF issues, and did so quickly.
> 
> Rob goes on over and over again about the importance of the simplest possible signal path. How on earth is taking the USB output of the 2Go through another box full of processors, converters etc, simple?





Doody said:


> I'd like to take a moment so say THANK YOU to the crew at Chord for including two sd card slots in the 2go. This is crucial for me, as my music collection, when culled down, is still 1.5TB. Figuring out which third of it to flush isn't something I'm willing to contemplate (which is why I haven't progressed to Cayin or FiiO's latest-and-greatest DAPs - I own the last of their models that had two SD slots).
> 
> While we know 2TB cards are coming, we also knew that 1TB cards were coming - but damn that took a long time. The wait to get from 200 to 400 and 256 to 512 to 1TB was truly painful IMHO. 2TB might be a ways away still. 98% of DAPs are assuming 2TB cards (and above) will exist shortly, but I think they're being very optimistic boys and girls.
> 
> ...


You can always put a different card in. What's wrong with a collection of cards?


----------



## Doody

uzi2 said:


> You can always put a different card in. What's wrong with a collection of cards?


Cf. prior comment re: "I'm a lazy geek". Most humans are .

I want to listen to  my music - all of it - whenever I want. I do not want to manage a library of SD cards and swap them in and out while I'm walking down 8th Avenue or I'm busy working. By the same argument, I could still listen to my 1,000+ CDs, but storing them all and finding the disc I want and putting it in a player to get to the track or two I'm jonesing for is a crapload of work. I'd rather have them all digitized on a hard drive on my server (or an SD card in my DAP).

The high resolution music I've collected (250-300 albums) in the last five years is well over 1TB now. The CDs I collected starting in 1984 (>1,000 albums) are roughly half of that - ripped at redbook in FLAC. So in five years my music collection has TRIPLED in size. I hope it won't triple again by 2025 - then I'm even more toasted! Even with two SD slots! 

Doody


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> 4TB capacity is a deal maker for me, too.


From your fingertips to the engineering gods' ears  

Remember that 2TB is the design limit for the SDXC standard. As we've approached the design limit, it appears that it's taken longer to stabilize the new iterations. 2TB might be further away than we all would prefer (1TB wasn't yet a year ago). The standard after SDXC is SDUC, announced about 18 months ago. It's designed to start at 2TB and goes up to 128TB. It's possible that we'll have to wait for SDUC to get 2TB cards - that SDXC might tap out at 1TB. Certainly SanDisk has had a lock on the 1TB microsd card market for coming up on a year now. I assume (perhaps wrongly!) that's because it's really difficult to make these things as you reach the design limits of the format.

Moore's law generally continues to hold true, but it isn't necessarily an ultra-smooth curve. Fits and starts are part of the game, and we might be in a 'fit' at this point re: holding at 1TB for a while.

Doody


----------



## jlbrach

a bunch of cards is a pain in the neck, increases the small chance of malfunction that can occur putting the cards in and taking them out and a lot more work to have to go searching for a new card when you want to listen to a different band etc....I too am very happy with the prospect of 2 slots


----------



## aspro

AndrewOld said:


> Who has got a pocket big enough for a Hugo2/2Go? What need does it fulfill?


I don't even use my MojoPoly outside of the house as I think it's too bulky.  It drives active Genelecs in the kitchen diner.  For mobile use I prefer a Fiio BTR3 with loseless HWA.  It's a fraction of the MojoPoly size


----------



## aspro

AndrewOld said:


> Great. The more of us that put pressure on  Chord for a sensible one box solution the more likely they are to do it in quick time. And dont believe anybody who says it isn’t possible, will cost too much, no one will want it blah blah. When the Blu2 came out and I and others argued there should be a stand alone M Scaler everyone said it wasn’t possible, and even if it was it would cost the same, and even if it didn’t it would take years blah blah. Well, I was right - Chord brought out the M Scaler at way less than half the cost of the Blu2, improved the RF issues, and did so quickly.
> 
> Rob goes on over and over again about the importance of the simplest possible signal path. How on earth is taking the USB output of the 2Go through another box full of processors, converters etc, simple?


Completely agree.  Re the last point a 'standard' set up these days is router/NAS/switch/streamer/DAC.  That is before you've added a reclocker, USB purifier and upsampler for improved sound quality.  That's a lot of signal processing and it's explains why I'm happy to keep my Auralic Aries Mini with internal SSD connected to a Qutest DAC with toslink.


----------



## GreenBow

Whazzzup said:


> 2go or not 2 go I’ll leave that up 2 you



2Go or not 2go. … That is up 2Yu.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 24, 2020)

I guess we just have to wait and see what stories Chord spin. And what Mr. Watts thinks. Maybe someone will come up with an RFI filter to put between the 2Go and the 2Yu and another for between the 2Yu and the Hugo 2. The 2This and the 2That.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

AndrewOld said:


> I guess we just have to wait and see what stories Chord spin. And what Mr. Watts thinks. Maybe someone will come up with an RFI filter to put between the 2Go and the 2Yu and another for between the 2Yu and the Hugo 2. The 2This and the 2That.




"spin"?



Or, we can wait to see what reviewers report.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Peter Hyatt said:


> "spin"?
> 
> 
> 
> Or, we can wait to see what reviewers report.



Yea, I'm not really following what the OP of that message means.  Or why you'd need RFI filters?

I already gave my constructive criticism (or complaining depending on how you look at it).  At this point, if you're still complaining then it just isn't the device for you.


----------



## AndrewOld

dontfeedphils said:


> Yea, I'm not really following what the OP of that message means.  Or why you'd need RFI filters?
> 
> I already gave my constructive criticism (or complaining depending on how you look at it).  At this point, if you're still complaining then it just isn't the device for you.



Well for example how will Chord spin the fact that you need a 2Yu to access the USB out of the 2Go for any other DAC than a Hugo2? How will they spin the omission of 5GHz Wi-FI?

As for RFI .. well it’s a known problem putting some phones near Mojos and Polys, and look at all the M Scaler/DAVE/Hugo/TT2 threads for the thousands of pounds worth of RFI treatments and cables that folk are connecting to and between Chord products. Will such things be advocated for these new products?


----------



## dontfeedphils (Feb 24, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> Well for example how will Chord spin the fact that you need a 2Yu to access the USB out of the 2Go for any other DAC than a Hugo2? How will they spin the omission of 5GHz Wi-FI?



I imagine that same way they explained those choices on the Poly/Mojo combo, as nothing has changed.



AndrewOld said:


> As for RFI .. well it’s a known problem putting some phones near Mojos and Polys, and look at all the M Scaler/DAVE/Hugo/TT2 threads for the thousands of pounds worth of RFI treatments and cables that folk are connecting to and between Chord products. Will such things be advocated for these new products?



I'm sure they'll address any shortcomings, although one of your issues can be solved by moving your phone away from you HiFi devices.  People will always want to take things a step further than the manufacturer did, so I'm sure you'll still have people "tuning" their cables and setups.


----------



## musickid

once the tuning stops where does the hobby go?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

miketlse said:


> You must be very tempted to try and get one delivered for Feb 29th, in readiness for your travels.




Its Deja Vu all over again. 

Years ago, I was trying to order Hugo 2 for my work travel (Europe) but...it was delayed!

Even a single TB card means quite a lot of music to travel with me.


----------



## paulgc

GreenBow said:


> 2Go or not 2go. … That is up 2Yu.


Getting both 4Me


----------



## miketlse

AndrewOld said:


> Well for example how will Chord spin the fact that you need a 2Yu to access the USB out of the 2Go for any other DAC than a Hugo2? How will they spin the omission of 5GHz Wi-FI?
> 
> As for RFI .. well it’s a known problem putting some phones near Mojos and Polys, and look at all the M Scaler/DAVE/Hugo/TT2 threads for the thousands of pounds worth of RFI treatments and cables that folk are connecting to and between Chord products. Will such things be advocated for these new products?


I am surprised by no 5GHz, but I expect the rationale is the same as for the Poly.

Rob explained the root cause for the Mojo RFI a while ago. The world has moved on from 2g phone transmission, except when the signal strength becomes very poor in some locations.


----------



## Mojo ideas

paulgc said:


> Getting both 4Me


2go and 2yu sounds good 2me
 sorry just had a little chuckle about that


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> I am surprised by no 5GHz, but I expect the rationale is the same as for the Poly.
> 
> Rob explained the root cause for the Mojo RFI a while ago. The world has moved on from 2g phone transmission, except when the signal strength becomes very poor in some locations.


 I don’t know how many times we have to state this, but 5 GHz WiFi does not penetrate concrete walls such as those in apartments or have the distance capabilities that 2.4GHz WiFi does!  It is not an omission in the design it is a reasoned logical choice that or team made.


----------



## Amberlamps (Feb 25, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> Great. The more of us that put pressure on  Chord for a sensible one box solution the more likely they are to do it in quick time. And dont believe anybody who says it isn’t possible, will cost too much, no one will want it blah blah. When the Blu2 came out and I and others argued there should be a stand alone M Scaler everyone said it wasn’t possible, and even if it was it would cost the same, and even if it didn’t it would take years blah blah. Well, I was right - Chord brought out the M Scaler at way less than half the cost of the Blu2, improved the RF issues, and did so quickly.
> 
> Rob goes on over and over again about the importance of the simplest possible signal path. How on earth is taking the USB output of the 2Go through another box full of processors, converters etc, simple?



At times I wonder what makes Chord tick , I mean, 1 grand for a simple portable streamer which can be bought for far less from other audio related companies, and then £500 for a box of outputs??? £1500 for all that ???

I mean, in comparison, my nuc, it's vastly more powerful and can do lots of different things and it also comes in a "aircraft grade aluminum" ( there is no such thing ) case and even that didn't cost £1500, and it also has the advantage of being able to live stream porn.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not bitching at chord, if I still had my Hugo 2 I would of been one of the first to place an order for 2go ( I wanted one for ages ), but I think chord had a great opportunity to make 2go and 2yu a one box solution, but they chose not to.


----------



## Amberlamps

Mojo ideas said:


> I don’t know how many times we have to state this, but 5 GHz WiFi does not penetrate concrete walls such as those in apartments or have the distance capabilities that 2.4GHz WiFi does!  It is not an omission in the design it is a reasoned logical choice that or team made.



Putting the 5ghz wifi debate aside.

How is the Corona Virus going to affect Chords yearly tour of Asia, is canjam and other asian events going to be cancelled ?


----------



## AndrewOld

Mojo ideas said:


> I don’t know how many times we have to state this, but 5 GHz WiFi does not penetrate concrete walls such as those in apartments or have the distance capabilities that 2.4GHz WiFi does!  It is not an omission in the design it is a reasoned logical choice that or team made.


Where I live it is 2020 and pretty much all devices support 5GHz and 2.4GHz. The trade-offs between the two are well understood by companies like Apple, Samsung and LG.  5GHz offers higher bandwidth, better resistance to competing devices, but less range. All over the world hundreds of millions of phones, computers, printers, TVs and sundry devices, including the laptop that feeds my M Scaler/DAVE are happily working robustly at 5GHz, through walls and floors. Modern mesh networks extend wifi coverage over large areas. I don’t believe any other manufacturer of a wireless product in 2020 would make a “reasoned choice” to exclude 5GHz, because there is no good reason not to have it. Your “reasoned choice” has caused lots of frustration and aggravation for Poly customers as can be seen from the many posts in the Poly thread.  If you live in a thick walled castle on a hill with no neighbors and cook over a wood fire 2.4GHz is fine. If you’ve got neighbors, use a microwave oven, have a cordless phone 5GHz is an option you should be able to use.


----------



## Christer (Feb 25, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> Well for example how will Chord spin the fact that you need a 2Yu to access the USB out of the 2Go for any other DAC than a Hugo2? How will they spin the omission of 5GHz Wi-FI?
> 
> As for RFI .. well it’s a known problem putting some phones near Mojos and Polys, and look at all the M Scaler/DAVE/Hugo/TT2 threads for the thousands of pounds worth of RFI treatments and cables that folk are connecting to and between Chord products. Will such things be advocated for these new products?


I doubt there would be any need for  RFI treatments with the "2GO used only with an H2.
But I can say that where I am right now I  REALLY wish I had brought  my Wave BNC cables to connect between my Qutest and Mscaler.
After living with the Storm for a long time it is quite a shock to hear how much worse things sound with the stock BNC I only brought for a month in Thailand.

I had to pack really light for a supercheap 250€ one month return  flight and now strongly regret not packing that heavy snake instead of clothes I don't really need here in the tropics.
"The surface on the icing on the cake" take from Rob is an understatement indeed. The difference good RFI shielding makes to SQ and  musical enjoyment is MUCH bigger than so IMHO.
At least here in my condo.
Cheers CC


----------



## stretchneck

Mojo ideas said:


> 2go and 2yu sounds good 2me
> sorry just had a little chuckle about that


In additon to this a solid signal on 2.4GHz is easily enough for DSD over wifi, so it is a good design decision.  5GHz is just not required.


----------



## Triode User

Christer said:


> I doubt there would be any need for  RFI treatments with the "2GO used only with an H2.
> But I can say that where I am right now I  REALLY wish I had brought  my Wave BNC cables to connect between my Qutest and Mscaler.
> After living with the Storm for a long time it is quite a shock to hear how much worse things sound with the stock BNC I only brought for a month in Thailand.
> 
> ...



Christer I had a chuckle with your post. It is all a matter of priorities. In my early days of skiing I used to pack my outdoor skiing clothes in with my skis in the long ski bag together with a few changes of underpants. My other 'evening' clothes were just what I wore on the plane.

One is only young once!


----------



## ZappaMan

stretchneck said:


> In additon to this a solid signal on 2.4GHz is easily enough for DSD over wifi, so it is a good design decision.  5GHz is just not required.


I personally cannot stream dsd to poly on 2.4 g, but maybe it’s my house, but I don’t think so.


----------



## stretchneck (Feb 25, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> I personally cannot stream dsd to poly on 2.4 g, but maybe it’s my house, but I don’t think so.


I use Netgear Orbi so very fast ‘backbone’ for my Wi-Fi connections, I then just have a cheap TPlink 850RE 802.11n access point which I use as a bridge to provide ethernet out to my streamer (couple of metres cat 5 cable helps to distance the WiFi access point from the audio equipment).  I consistently get over 100 megabits per second (i.e as good as wired 100mbps ethernet).  So anyway, what I am suggesting is that it’s the Orbi mesh system that allows this type of performance on 2.4 ghz - DSD no problems.  I am sure that without Orbi then yes it may well be problematic.  Free routers provided by telecomms companies would probably not cut the mustard.

If like me you can’t go for wired ethernet then give it a go - should enable dsd and no dropped connections to Poly.  Netgear AC3000 is also very good If you don’t want to go full Orbi, you can also keep all of your credentials as per your main router as it acts as a mesh system.

Auralic make similar recommendation for their old Aries Wireless Streaming Bridge.  DSD64 and DSD128 over WiFi, Auralic recommends using a router with 802.11n MIMO support.  So 5GHz isn't strictly needed, but you have to have a very good / robust 802.11n system to maintain high/constant bitrate.  They recommend 'high end' Netgear routers like I have.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AndrewOld said:


> Where I live it is 2020 and pretty much all devices support 5GHz and 2.4GHz. The trade-offs between the two are well understood by companies like Apple, Samsung and LG.  5GHz offers higher bandwidth, better resistance to competing devices, but less range. All over the world hundreds of millions of phones, computers, printers, TVs and sundry devices, including the laptop that feeds my M Scaler/DAVE are happily working robustly at 5GHz, through walls and floors. Modern mesh networks extend wifi coverage over large areas. I don’t believe any other manufacturer of a wireless product in 2020 would make a “reasoned choice” to exclude 5GHz, because there is no good reason not to have it. Your “reasoned choice” has caused lots of frustration and aggravation for Poly customers as can be seen from the many posts in the Poly thread.  If you live in a thick walled castle on a hill with no neighbors and cook over a wood fire 2.4GHz is fine. If you’ve got neighbors, use a microwave oven, have a cordless phone 5GHz is an option you should be able to use.



Definitely agree, but after spending time in the Poly thread when it first started up I learned that questioning Chord's decisions, especially to "MojoIdeas", gets you absolutely nowhere, and usually garners ridicule or condescension.


----------



## aspro

Mojo ideas said:


> 2go and 2yu sounds good 2me
> sorry just had a little chuckle about that


I'm glad to see@Mojoideas enjoying the banter.

Perhaps he would be kind enough to enlighten us on the following:-

Hugo2 owners have naturally welcomed the 2Go.  The 2Go/2Yu connoction seems to have receiced a universally tepid response (over-priced, wires in 3 directions and a set of control buttons with two different legends).  I complained to my dealer.  His response : buy an Auralic Altair G1!  Why didn't Chord produce a proper desktop streamer in a Qutest/Huei case?

Why shouldn't those of us who just want to connect a 2Go to our Qutests using USB feel ripped off by having to pay £450 for an adaptor?

Will the 2YuGo combo still work when the 2Go's battery inevitably fails?

Opinion seems divided on the SD card/server functionality.  I think it's a great feature.  It avoids the need for a NAS and switch and would nicely replace my Auralic Aries Mini with internal SSD.


----------



## TKpurple

aspro said:


> I'm glad to see@Mojoideas enjoying the banter.
> 
> Perhaps he would be kind enough to enlighten us on the following:-
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> 2Go or not 2go. … That is up 2Yu.





paulgc said:


> Getting both 4Me



Yeah, another product range from John Frankspear.


----------



## TKpurple

Hugo 2 and mscaler owners also welcome 2yu as much as 2go at least some of them... I purchased hugo2 almost two years ago because 2go was in works.


----------



## AndrewOld

TKpurple said:


> Hugo 2 and mscaler owners also welcome 2yu as much as 2go at least some of them... I purchased hugo2 almost two years ago because 2go was in works.


I’m an M Scaler/DAVE owner and I don’t welcome the 2Go/2Yu package. Too many boxes, cables all over the place, strange controls, restrictive WiFi. I am sure I’m not the only person that would prefer a single box. For sure, the 2Go makes sense for Hugo2 owners. But the 2Go/2Yu proposition does not make sense for most other people, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Christer (Feb 25, 2020)

Triode User said:


> Christer I had a chuckle with your post. It is all a matter of priorities. In my early days of skiing I used to pack my outdoor skiing clothes in with my skis in the long ski bag together with a few changes of underpants. My other 'evening' clothes were just what I wore on the plane.
> 
> One is only young once!


Hello Nick: Once I was  both young and beautiful.
Now I am only beautiful.

My quota was limited to 15 kg so I had to pack my camera equipment in my suitcase in order to get my Qutest/Mscaler and headphone amp, headphone and chargers, cables, hardrives and laptop within the 5 kg carry-on allowance.
Your "snakes" tipped the scales by way  too much.

I am used to 30 kg checked-in and 10 kg carry-on.

I did  enjoy a week of downhill skiing earlier this year and a friend was trying to make me join another one in early March.
But I also seriously missed my swims in the Andaman Sea ,and when I stumbled upon  this 250€ /29 days  return flight online for the price of what a week of  skiiing in Norway would cost just for skipass, I chose 4 weeks of daily swimming to get fitter than last time for late March or early April skiing instead.

Phuket is 70% down in tourism compared to normal and a surprisingly  relaxed place to be right now.
As far as the Corona virus is concerned it seems to be more hazardous to be in northern Italy currently, judging from today's BBC news on the telly here.

But I think I will skip Canjam in Singapore this year again even if I decide to stay another month.

I usually stay 6 months every year in Asia so ony one month is very time short for me. I could have had a 2 week flight for as low as 150€.

Back on topic of Chord products I remember Rob saying he had been to a meeting with the local Chord rep here in Phuket,not so long ago.
I'd be interested to check out their place and selection while here.
Cheers CC
Just back home  after a nice long warm swim at Karon Beach.
Gorgeous sunset too.
In Sweden I hadn't seen the sun for a month!
Apart from our skiing week in January and until now, weatherwise, this has been the most miserable winter I have ever experienced.
The only two things I miss here and now, are my Wave BNCs and my piano!


----------



## Christer

Amberlamps said:


> Putting the 5ghz wifi debate aside.
> 
> How is the Corona Virus going to affect Chords yearly tour of Asia, is canjam and other asian events going to be cancelled ?


Even if Canjam Singapore won't be canceled I suspect some of the products from China like fpga based daps possibly H2 competitors I'd be interested in audioning won't be there. That happend in New York and is very likely to happen in Singapore as well.
So even if I stay longer than a month here in Asia I don't think I'll go there.
Cheers CC


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> "aircraft grade aluminum" ( there is no such thing )


Are you excluding 2024?


----------



## NYanakiev

So when will 2Go be in stock? “Available now” turned out to be wrong and completely misleading. 

My dealer is now suggesting mid March as a ballpark timeframe. I kind of regret preordering to be honest...

Some input would be greatly appreciated @Matt Bartlett


----------



## Doody

NYanakiev said:


> So when will 2Go be in stock?


FWIW, I'm watching the app store. My guess is the app will hit the day the units hit the distributors. But What do I know .

2go 2morrow? lol

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> FWIW, I'm watching the app store. My guess is the app will hit the day the units hit the distributors. But What do I know .
> 
> 2go 2morrow? lol
> 
> Doody



That’s a pretty good approach, actually. I’m getting my Audiostore Prestige 3 server on Thursday- hopefully Poly will be up to the task until his big brother arrives.

I wonder if there will be an official H2+2Go case. Should have been included considering 2Go’s price, actually..


----------



## GreenBow

NYanakiev said:


> That’s a pretty good approach, actually. I’m getting my Audiostore Prestige 3 server on Thursday- hopefully Poly will be up to the task until his big brother arrives.
> 
> I wonder if there will be an official H2+2Go case. Should have been included considering 2Go’s price, actually..



That would be a cool idea, given like myself I have already bought a Hugo 2 case.


----------



## Amberlamps

miketlse said:


> Are you excluding 2024?



It's an alloy, not specific to airplanes.


----------



## NYanakiev

Amberlamps said:


> It's an alloy, not specific to airplanes.



You should go tell every company talking about "aircraft grade aluminium" that. There's more of them than I can count


----------



## AndrewOld

NYanakiev said:


> You should go tell every company talking about "aircraft grade aluminium" that. There's more of them than I can count


Soon Boeing will be claiming the 737 is made from “HiFi Grade Aluminum”.


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 26, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> You should go tell every company talking about "aircraft grade aluminium" that. There's more of them than I can count


Maybe there are different types though, post fabrication into alloy..... like gold is a material but it has different consistencies/purities.....

im fairly chuffed with my collection of aircraft grade aluminium, it might be worth something in a few years.


----------



## Amberlamps (Feb 26, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> You should go tell every company talking about "aircraft grade aluminium" that. There's more of them than I can count



I could, but I won't.

The term Aircraft grade aluminium is a buzz word and sales technique, and I don't think Chord are wrong to use the term. I really like the cases of all of my chord products, mojo's case is the best one in my opinion.


----------



## Currawong

ZappaMan said:


> I personally cannot stream dsd to poly on 2.4 g, but maybe it’s my house, but I don’t think so.



I can't recommend attempting to stream DSD over wireless, especially anything higher than DSD64, as the bandwidth required is quite high. Converting it to 88 or 176k PCM would be more sensible I reckon, if not playing back the CD Quality versions instead.



aspro said:


> The 2Go/2Yu connoction seems to have receiced a universally tepid response



This is typical of new products that haven't been (fully) released yet. Until there are owners out there talking about them, most of the talk ends up being noise about how the specs aren't good in some way. I remember when Sennheiser's HD800 came out. Until people got a hold of them, they were thoroughly rubbished in discussion on here. 



aspro said:


> Why shouldn't those of us who just want to connect a 2Go to our Qutests using USB feel ripped off by having to pay £450 for an adaptor?



Who says you have to? I thought people were using USB adaptors with the Poly, so I don't see why someone couldn't make one for the 2Go and the Qutest or a regular USB DAC. The 2Go seems to be more than just an adaptor though, but if you don't need the other features, then a cable would suffice.



AndrewOld said:


> I’m an M Scaler/DAVE owner and I don’t welcome the 2Go/2Yu package. Too many boxes, cables all over the place, strange controls, restrictive WiFi.



If I had an M Scaler/DAVE combo, I'd be used wired to the 2Go/2Yu anyway. The wireless is obviously intended primarily for portable use. I'd sure as heck not want to have to deal with wireless issues while listening to music.


----------



## aspro

GreenBow said:


> Yeah, another product range from John Frankspear.


Surely you mean John Franksenstein?  Someone who uses spare parts to cobble together something horrific which is doomed to failure.

I think 2Yu needs a new lexicon.

Product concept - 0Clu
Pricing policy - 2DuU
Product delays - 2Qu
Software issues - BuHu
Initial assessment - DuDu
Marks out of 10 - ??


----------



## AndrewOld

Currawong said:


> If I had an M Scaler/DAVE combo, I'd be used wired to the 2Go/2Yu anyway. The wireless is obviously intended primarily for portable use. I'd sure as heck not want to have to deal with wireless issues while listening to music.


I don’t have any wireless issues, quite probably because I can use 5GHz Wifi. Not everyone can run ethernet cabling to every room in their house, or should need to. I would have thought that SD cards were for portable use, and then wireless for networking with your phone.  Can you give me an example of any other product launched in the last five years that only has 2.4GHz WiFi? (apart from the Poly).


----------



## Triode User

AndrewOld said:


> I don’t have any wireless issues, quite probably because I can use 5GHz Wifi. Not everyone can run ethernet cabling to every room in their house, or should need to. I would have thought that SD cards were for portable use, and then wireless for networking with your phone.  Can you give me an example of any other product launched in the last five years that only has 2.4GHz WiFi? (apart from the Poly).



Innuos Statement for one? That does not have 5GHz WiFi but then it doesn't have any WiFi at all and is wired only.


----------



## AndrewOld

Triode User said:


> Innuos Statement for one? That does not have 5GHz WiFi but then it doesn't have any WiFi at all and is wired only.


I asked for an example of a product which only has 2.4GHz WiFi. The Innuos does not fit that for, as you point out, it is wired only. So, the question remains. And a variant of the question would be “How many 2.4GHz only products do you have at home?”


----------



## NYanakiev

AndrewOld said:


> I asked for an example of a product which only has 2.4GHz WiFi. The Innuos does not fit that for, as you point out, it is wired only. So, the question remains. And a variant of the question would be “How many 2.4GHz only products do you have at home?”



LOL!!! PS4 for example. Countless other products are 2.4GHz only.


----------



## Whazzzup

Antipodes audio has wifi but I use wired, USB and Ethernet


----------



## AndrewOld

NYanakiev said:


> LOL!!! PS4 for example. Countless other products are 2.4GHz only.


PS4 was launched more than five years ago.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AndrewOld said:


> PS4 was launched more than five years ago.



Plus it seems like they realized that it was a stupid omission as the new slim and pro models have both 2.4/5 bands.

I agree it's an omission and not a decision like Chord likes to claim, but they've made it clear that they're not interested in hearing criticism about it.


----------



## NYanakiev

dontfeedphils said:


> Plus it seems like they realized that it was a stupid omission as the new slim and pro models have both 2.4/5 bands.
> 
> I agree it's an omission and not a decision like Chord likes to claim, but they've made it clear that they're not interested in hearing criticism about it.



I have a PS4 Pro and it won't connect to 5GHz on two different networks. It is a widely documented issue so it's not just my unit.


----------



## supervisor

aspro said:


> Surely you mean John Franksenstein?  Someone who uses spare parts to cobble together something horrific which is doomed to failure.
> 
> I think 2Yu needs a new lexicon.
> 
> ...



i am forever stupified by people like yourself, who are not interested in this product, which hasn't even been released yet, yet stay here in this thread to spew nonsense like this. you don't have anything better to do?


----------



## NYanakiev

I heard that preorders will be shipped out to the respective dealers next week.

Can’t wait (and couldn’t care less about no 5GHz)


----------



## maslarge

Anyone know if this supports NAA? Would love to use this with HQPlayer. Don’t see any mention anywhere, so I assume not.


----------



## Doody

supervisor said:


> i am forever stupified by people like yourself, who are not interested in this product, which hasn't even been released yet, yet stay here in this thread to spew nonsense like this. you don't have anything better to do?


I thought his post was pretty funny. If he wants to troll in here AND be entertaining, I'm all for it .

Doody


----------



## miketlse

maslarge said:


> Anyone know if this supports NAA? Would love to use this with HQPlayer. Don’t see any mention anywhere, so I assume not.


I am probably being very dim, but what is NAA?
I presume that you don't mean this NAA


----------



## supervisor

Doody said:


> I thought his post was pretty funny. If he wants to troll in here AND be entertaining, I'm all for it .
> 
> Doody



LOL, do not agree. if it was funny I'd be OK with it. Doody we should get together in NYC and compare comedy routines sometime...


----------



## maslarge

miketlse said:


> I am probably being very dim, but what is NAA?
> I presume that you don't mean this NAA


Ugh too many acronyms. It’s a HQPlayer endpoint. NAA is the streaming protocol.


----------



## miketlse

maslarge said:


> Ugh too many acronyms. It’s a HQPlayer endpoint. NAA is the streaming protocol.


I suspect not, because HQP would be seen as a competitor to MScaler.
But I could be wrong, so email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask the question.


----------



## Progisus

Pi4 using wifi and DietPi with NAA active or Ropieee with naa active will be the HQPlayer endpoint. I use ethernet to it though for the throughput.


----------



## Currawong

AndrewOld said:


> Can you give me an example of any other product launched in the last five years that only has 2.4GHz WiFi? (apart from the Poly).


Quite a few DAPs actually.  Could be worse though: You could be stuck with Bluetooth only.


----------



## muski

I'm really curious about how good the 2(go+yu) device is as a high-end streamer. I will likely sell my MojoPoly and get a 2go for my H2. At that point, the question of spending an additional $595 for the 2yu to use with my M Scaler + DAVE, or Devialet D800, is really about how it compares to other Roon-enabled high-end streamers like the $875 Sonore ultraRendu, (which I own), the $1295 OpticalRendu, the $1200 SOtM sMS-200ultra Neo, or for that matter the $4,349 Aurilac Aries G2. If the sounds is as good or better than these, then an additional $595 isn't unreasonable. Granted, if you don't have an H2, then the combo is an $1890 streamer, but then again, many of the streamers I've listed sound their best when paired with a $435 Uptone LPS-1.2 or a$500 SOtm sPS-500 power supply, so you're still in the same ballpark...

Looking forward to reviews/comparisons like this from Darko, Hans B, etc.

muski


----------



## aspro

supervisor said:


> i am forever stupified by people like yourself, who are not interested in this product, which hasn't even been released yet, yet stay here in this thread to spew nonsense like this. you don't have anything better to do?


Apologies to anyone put out by my post except John Franks of course!  One of his two appearances here was in response to the wordplay so I couldn't resist using it to express my exasperation at the 2Go/2yu offering as a desktop 'solution'.

I was keenly anticipating the advent of a Chord desktop streamer.  I have owned 7 Chord products in recent years (including 2 dud Polys which were returned).  I do have better things to do that post on HiFi forums but I have made an exception with Head-fi in the naive expectation that it might have some influence on Chord's product development policy.  In August 2017 I posted here suggesting a desktop version of the Poly with onboard storage and server functionality (like my Auralic Aries Mini).  To be fair the 2Go/2Yu offering seem to do that but in a very unsatisfactory way.  One box has a battery I don't need  and the other(2Yu) seems superfluous if I just want USB output which is already provided by 2Go. Who else produces a streamer in two boxes (excluding power supply)?  Who else produces a streamer which is locked to one model of DAC?

At the end of the day it's just a bit of kit.  My Aries Mini does a sterling job of feeding my Qutest and there are many sensible streamers I could buy to upgrade it.  It would just be nice if one of then was made by Chord.


----------



## Widell

muski said:


> I'm really curious about how good the 2(go+yu) device is as a high-end streamer. I will likely sell my MojoPoly and get a 2go for my H2. At that point, the question of spending an additional $595 for the 2yu to use with my M Scaler + DAVE, or Devialet D800, is really about how it compares to other Roon-enabled high-end streamers like the $875 Sonore ultraRendu, (which I own), the $1295 OpticalRendu, the $1200 SOtM sMS-200ultra Neo, or for that matter the $4,349 Aurilac Aries G2. If the sounds is as good or better than these, then an additional $595 isn't unreasonable. Granted, if you don't have an H2, then the combo is an $1890 streamer, but then again, many of the streamers I've listed sound their best when paired with a $435 Uptone LPS-1.2 or a$500 SOtm sPS-500 power supply, so you're still in the same ballpark...
> 
> Looking forward to reviews/comparisons like this from Darko, Hans B, etc.
> 
> muski


+1
And I would like you to buy one and post a review with a comparison


----------



## muski

Widell said:


> +1
> And I would like you to buy one and post a review with a comparison


This is super helpful. Now I can tell my wife that this purchase isn't really for me, but for the greater good of the audio community. No way she can argue with that.


----------



## Doody

So it's officially February 28th in the UK. One day before the aforementioned "magic day." No new nuggets on the Android app store, as best I can tell. 

Anybody hearing anything about timing at this juncture?

Doody


----------



## PhilW

Doody said:


> So it's officially February 28th in the UK. One day before the aforementioned "magic day." No new nuggets on the Android app store, as best I can tell.
> 
> Anybody hearing anything about timing at this juncture?
> 
> Doody



Yes stock is due for release to dealers next week. At least in UK


----------



## pjw241142

PhilW said:


> Yes stock is due for release to dealers next week. At least in UK


Any idea if they will offer some sort of Roon promo ie trial free for 3months? And a case promo?


----------



## aspro

aspro said:


> Apologies to anyone put out by my post except John Franks of course!  One of his two appearances here was in response to the wordplay so I couldn't resist using it to express my exasperation at the 2Go/2yu offering as a desktop 'solution'.
> 
> I was keenly anticipating the advent of a Chord desktop streamer.  I have owned 7 Chord products in recent years (including 2 dud Polys which were returned).  I do have better things to do that post on HiFi forums but I have made an exception with Head-fi in the naive expectation that it might have some influence on Chord's product development policy.  In August 2017 I posted here suggesting a desktop version of the Poly with onboard storage and server functionality (like my Auralic Aries Mini).  To be fair the 2Go/2Yu offering seem to do that but in a very unsatisfactory way.  One box has a battery I don't need  and the other(2Yu) seems superfluous if I just want USB output which is already provided by 2Go. Who else produces a streamer in two boxes (excluding power supply)?  Who else produces a streamer which is locked to one model of DAC?
> 
> At the end of the day it's just a bit of kit.  My Aries Mini does a sterling job of feeding my Qutest and there are many sensible streamers I could buy to upgrade it.  It would just be nice if one of then was made by Chord.


In terms of the better use of my time I did actually contact Chord direct to let them have my views on what I see as an unsatisfactory product and missed opportunity.  

One reason I like Chord is their support team are very good.  Ed Selley sent this reply and has kindly agreed to my posting it here:-

Hello Pat, I am sorry for the delay in responding. There was a need to be clear on some detail points.

From a design and test perspective it is easier to go up in incremental steps from the Poly platform rather than jump straight into a full sized platform. We have a large amount of Hugo2 customers so we wanted to concentrate on 2Go first to provide the same portable platform as we have with Poly, albeit with a considerable jump in processing power. This is also because the platform scales up more simply than it does down. There are also a lot of Hugo2 customers with our other DAC products and in particular our M scaler. In order to use 2Go with M scaler you need to have a USB interface product between 2Go, M scaler and Hugo2 so we came up with the idea of 2Yu. This means that a customer with these products does not have to buy another separate streamer so it would save them money. You can have 2Go on the go with Hugo2 and then when you are at home you can use 2Go with 2Yu to interface with your home system if you want to.

The 2Yu exists because the the USB output on 2Go has communication with Hugo2 so it is not as easy as connecting a cable between the two as what comes out of the 2Go is not something that is compatible with the non portable DACs. Also there is no need to worry about the battery in 2Go. The charging circuit constantly monitors the battery and will not overcharge it even if 2Go is left plugged in all the time. We have the same technology in Poly and even with long term use there have no been battery failures.

We're not saying we aren't looking at bigger, standalone devices but it is important to stress that they're still wholly theoretical and that 2Go is not a stopgap. The streaming market is changing at a rate of knots (the influence or Roon and Volumio in particular are still being judged) and that committing slender resources requires careful assessment of what works. To this end, 2Go and 2Yu are the current best fit for our product range. We fully understand if you feel that another streaming product might be more suitable however.



All the best





*Ed Selley* / Customer Support
support@chordelectronics.co.uk / (+44) 01622 721 444


----------



## stretchneck

Quite fair I feel - good to hear that the 2Go has a considerable jump in processing power over Poly... would be great if my 2Go was available next week in the UK... can finally post some comparisons


----------



## ZappaMan

I didn’t think it’s recommended to charge and play poly at the same time, I know it’s not for mojo.


----------



## maslarge

https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/chord-2go-review-streaming-module/

Not sure if this has been posted, but this is the first review I've seen of the 2go.


----------



## 435279

maslarge said:


> https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/chord-2go-review-streaming-module/
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted, but this is the first review I've seen of the 2go.


A very positive first review, almost makes me want to buy one.  I will wait for more reviews first though. If there are no connection issues and drop outs reported then who knows I may buy one.

I really can't see how one Hugo2 source sounds better than another though, if it does doesn't that point to an issue with Hugo 2's inputs rather than the source.


----------



## dontfeedphils

SteveOliver said:


> A very positive first review, almost makes me want to buy one.  I will wait for more reviews first though. If there are no connection issues and drop outs reported then who knows I may buy one.
> 
> I really can't see how one Hugo2 source sounds better than another though, if it does doesn't that point to an issue with Hugo 2's inputs rather than the source.



IME, digital source matters with any DAC.


----------



## AndrewOld

SteveOliver said:


> A very positive first review, almost makes me want to buy one.  I will wait for more reviews first though. If there are no connection issues and drop outs reported then who knows I may buy one.
> 
> I really can't see how one Hugo2 source sounds better than another though, if it does doesn't that point to an issue with Hugo 2's inputs rather than the source.


Interested to learn that the Hugo2 on its own “ruined the rest of the songs”.


----------



## 435279

AndrewOld said:


> Interested to learn that the Hugo2 on its own “ruined the rest of the songs”.


The reviewer was perhaps using a source that was re-sampling the music, this can make things sound nasty. One bit perfect source will sound identical to another notwithstanding noise introduced from the source. RF noise in the case of a phone for example as we all know can affect the Hugo2 and Mojo.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 28, 2020)

SteveOliver said:


> The reviewer was perhaps using a source that was re-sampling the music, this can make things sound nasty. One bit perfect source will sound identical to another notwithstanding noise introduced from the source. RF noise in the case of a phone for example as we all know can affect the Hugo2 and Mojo.


So he was incompetent? Or deliberately rigged the comparison? Any decent, fair, competent reviewer should have taken care to ensure that the sources were identical in terms of bit depth and sampling frequency.


----------



## guerph

AndrewOld said:


> Interested to learn that the Hugo2 on its own “ruined the rest of the songs”.



Calling this a review is misleading at best. I saw that statement and stopped reading. Drivel.


----------



## 435279

guerph said:


> Calling this a review is misleading at best. I saw that statement and stopped reading. Drivel.


One problem is that reviews that present at either end of the very good or very bad spectrum will cause the reader to doubt the review, "It can't be that good/bad". Middle of the road reviews will be uninspiring. I certainly wouldn't be a reviewer.


----------



## ZappaMan

I think bit perfect does not equal music is reproduced the same. Latency and other factors take place.


----------



## jarnopp

dontfeedphils said:


> IME, digital source matters with any DAC.



I believe sources matter in the context of the whole system - I.e., how everything is connected and the “hygiene” you have with regard to electrical noise. My premise is that if you could be assured no electrical noise, for example a streamer and a dac each operating off a battery and separated by 30 feet and connected by optical, I would not expect any difference among sources. All the connections, cable and electrical, matter.


----------



## ZappaMan

jarnopp said:


> I believe sources matter in the context of the whole system - I.e., how everything is connected and the “hygiene” you have with regard to electrical noise. My premise is that if you could be assured no electrical noise, for example a streamer and a dac each operating off a battery and separated by 30 feet and connected by optical, I would not expect any difference among sources. All the connections, cable and electrical, matter.


But the source must be controlled by software, that executed on operating systems, that operate on boards, that are executing assembly language on CPU’s.
The more you look, the more moving parts there are within the source.


----------



## PhilW

AndrewOld said:


> So he was incompetent? Or deliberately rigged the comparison? Any decent, fair, competent reviewer should have taken care to ensure that the sources were identical in terms of bit depth and sampling frequency.



Maybe I should have been much more specific in terms of the setup so as to save any ambiguity. I used two usual methods that people would use to connect to the Hugo. At both times using the same song with same bit depth and sample rate stored locally on my phone. First I used bubble upnp connected directly to Poly using wifi. The second time I used the exact same song from my local phone storage using UAPP and a cable. 

I should also add that it ruined the song "comparatively" speaking after listening to it using wifi and BubbleuPnP


----------



## AndrewOld

PhilW said:


> Maybe I should have been much more specific in terms of the setup so as to save any ambiguity. I used two usual methods that people would use to connect to the Hugo. At both times using the same song with same bit depth and sample rate stored locally on my phone. First I used bubble upnp connected directly to Poly using wifi. The second time I used the exact same song from my local phone storage using UAPP and a cable.
> 
> I should also add that it ruined the song "comparatively" speaking after listening to it using wifi and BubbleuPnP


it is @SteveOliver you should address this to, for it was he that suggested you weren’t comparing files with the same sample rate.

You said in your review that playing from your phone, the Hugo2 “ruined the rest of the songs”. That was already “comparatively” speaking surely?


----------



## musickid

hugo 2 is finished it's ruined forever......goto bed.


----------



## Doody

It's February 29th in the UK. No obvious new news about availability. No new or updated software on the Android app store.

Have a nice day!

Doody


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## jarnopp

ZappaMan said:


> But the source must be controlled by software, that executed on operating systems, that operate on boards, that are executing assembly language on CPU’s.
> The more you look, the more moving parts there are within the source.



Exactly, but at the end of the day, it is outputting a digital signal. So if it cannot transmit electrical noise, and is not doing any sample processing (no upsampling, no crossfeed, volume - I.e., bit perfect) what Is the dac getting that is different from one source to another?


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 29, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> Exactly, but at the end of the day, it is outputting a digital signal. So if it cannot transmit electrical noise, and is not doing any sample processing (no upsampling, no crossfeed, volume - I.e., bit perfect) what Is the dac getting that is different from one source to another?


Here’s a quote from a website:

“
*What does "bit perfect" mean?*
Before going any further, I need to define the term "bit perfect" as it is used in the blog so as to not confuse my readers. The term "bit perfect" is a technical term that is used to describe any form of digital communication that involves a series of checks and error correction (i.e., checksum), ensuring the data that arrives at the receiver is identical to the data that was transmitted from the source. This is what allows you to download a file from a server halfway around the world and know that it will arrive at your computer identical in every way to the original.

Of course unlike most digital data transfer, music is played in real-time, so even if you are using digital communication devices (i.e. streamers, modems, and routers) that can potentially correct corrupted data, there is often no time to do this, and therefore the corrupted data is passed on to the next component.

When the term "bit perfect" is used in regards to player software, it can be somewhat misleading, since it implies that what is output from the computer has not been altered in any way from the original music data file. This is not the case. All bit perfect means in regards to player software is that the player software doesn't *intentionally* alter the music data files before decoding and/or streaming them.

If bit perfect player software did in fact assure the music data leaving the computer had no bit errors, then all so-called bit perfect players would sound identical, and this is certainly not the case. What would be more accurate would be to say that a specific music player software can be operated in "bit perfect mode," in which no algorithms were purposely used to alter the original data file.

This is a perfect example of why I sincerely recommend you view the claims of companies that sell music player software (and anything else in the audiophile industry) as "marketing language" as opposed to quantifiable facts.”

https://www.mojo-audio.com/blog/computer-audio-misconceptions/

bobfa has a very informative blog with links to other pages, which discuss the usb audio protocol by the people who created the protocol, so they should know.  It’s worth reading if you think, because it’s a computer sending the data, then it’s digital, then it’s identical to the receiver.

https://audiophilestyle.com/blogs/entry/752-usb-universal-serial-bus/

https://www.edn.com/fundamentals-of-usb-audio/

then an interesting quote from above link:
“
.In order to keep a short feedback loop, the trick is to not buffer audio packets and feedback packets unnecessarily. Any additional buffering creates latency in the reporting, and this latency makes it more difficult to keep a smooth flow of traffic. This means that the low-level USB stack and the USB Audio stack should be tightly integrated, without buffering in between. Although this is hard to achieve on an application processor, this is quite easy to achieve if the software is implemented on an embedded processor that has a predictable execution time.”


----------



## 435279

ZappaMan said:


> Here’s a quote from a website:


I snipped your quote shorter, what was your point exactly? 

PC's can output a lot of noise superimposed all over the digital signal and I bet that noise can affect the digital signal if Hugo2's input filtering can't remove it all, but I'm also willing to bet the noise has to be very very bad to make an audible difference to the output.

2Go is a computer remember, a very expensive portable computer and it should have good output noise reduction but how do we know do we take Chord's word for it or do we measure its output against other sources first to make an informed decision? 

My last post on the subject because this is an argument nobody can win and its off topic here anyway I suspect.


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 29, 2020)

SteveOliver said:


> I snipped your quote shorter, what was your point exactly?
> 
> PC's can output a lot of noise superimposed all over the digital signal and I bet that noise can affect the digital signal if Hugo2's input filtering can't remove it all, but I'm also willing to bet the noise has to be very very bad to make an audible difference to the output.
> 
> ...


I’m just trying to say, it’s complicated and implementation of everything in the source can have a large bearing. So sources are not the same.

hopefully as 2go is a custom motherboard etc, and is minimal in a good sense, it will be a good source.


----------



## AndrewOld

Since when has buffering made it “difficult to keep a smooth flow of traffic”.?  
And if latency is bad then an M-Scaler/DAVE is the last thing you should use. It has way higher latency than any other DAC out there.


----------



## PhilW

PANURUS said:


> Why had you not used the BLE way? Was it unusable at Bristol?
> The 2go will be used mainly with the SDcard in it?



With the time I had I didn't try BLE to see if it was usable at Brizzle. 

Yes I think SDCARD internal storage will be used lots more when 2go is available. Sadly I couldn't do a comparison with the internal cards as I didn't have any of the songs on my local device in order to switch and compare between the two. Music I did listen to however sounded very good over sdcard.


----------



## dontfeedphils

It's pretty cool that so many people already know how this thing is going to sound. Guess we didn't need any reviews after all?


----------



## ZappaMan

AndrewOld said:


> Since when has buffering made it “difficult to keep a smooth flow of traffic”.?
> And if latency is bad then an M-Scaler/DAVE is the last thing you should use. It has way higher latency than any other DAC out there.


I understood it to relate to error correction. If  the data is sent as 88,000 packets a second (made up numbers), and every 6th packet has an error, then the asynchronous receiver needs to pin the current position, then ask the source, plz resend packet 6. You can see how that gets quickly out of hand and packets are just dropped.
But if you maintain low latency, to a fraction of a second, then it’s manageable to orchestrate the resending etc, as you’re only dealing with a fraction of the packets.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 29, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> I understood it to relate to error correction. If  the data is sent as 88,000 packets a second (made up numbers), and every 6th packet has an error, then the asynchronous receiver needs to pin the current position, then ask the source, plz resend packet 6. You can see how that gets quickly out of hand and packets are just dropped.
> But if you maintain low latency, to a fraction of a second, then it’s manageable to orchestrate the resending etc, as you’re only dealing with a fraction of the packets.


Data transmission is normally unbelievably robust. No way will every 6th packet have an uncorrectable error. The acceptable Bit Error Rate for USB3.2 for example is 1 bit in 10^12 bits. ie 1 bit every 1,000,000,000,000 bits. ie 1 bit every million million. That is pretty robust!  And that bit will likely be correctable. For ethernet the acceptable BER is 1 in 10^10 bits, and again it is likely recoverable. It is just nonsense to talk about errors every sixth packet. Low latency is important in a real time context - if you are playing a digital piano  for example you want to hear the sound as soon as possible after you hit the key, but latency matters not a jot if you are playing music back. Decent sized buffers improve stability and resilience. And there is massive latency in an MScaler/DAVE.

References:
USB BER https://blogs.synopsys.com/tousbornottousb/2017/11/28/bit-error-rates-for-usb-3-2/
Ethernet BER https://netcraftsmen.com/understanding-interface-errors-and-tcp-performance/


----------



## 435279

dontfeedphils said:


> It's pretty cool that so many people already know how this thing is going to sound. Guess we didn't need any reviews after all?


I want to read reviews about usage, I'm sure it will sound great, but does it connect reliably and stay connected, that's what I want to read in reviews.


----------



## ZappaMan

AndrewOld said:


> Data transmission is normally unbelievably robust. No way will every 6th packet have an uncorrectable error. The acceptable Bit Error Rate for USB3.2 for example is 1 bit in 10^12 bits. ie 1 bit every 1,000,000,000,000 bits. ie 1 bit every million million. That is pretty robust!  And that bit will likely be correctable. For ethernet the acceptable BER is 1 in 10^10 bits, and again it is likely recoverable. It is just nonsense to talk about errors every sixth packet. Low latency is important in a real time context - if you are playing a digital piano  for example you want to hear the sound as soon as possible after you hit the key, but latency matters not a jot if you are playing music back. Decent sized buffers improve stability and resilience. And there is massive latency in an MScaler/DAVE.
> 
> References:
> USB BER https://blogs.synopsys.com/tousbornottousb/2017/11/28/bit-error-rates-for-usb-3-2/
> Ethernet BER https://netcraftsmen.com/understanding-interface-errors-and-tcp-performance/


(Made up numbers) that’s what I said, I’m just thinking through this stuff and trying to increase my understanding.
You have a very definite opinion, maybe you need to allow some room for doubt or experimentation?
I know what you mean about buffers for sure, but why then is low latency a desirable property in audio playback?
Any decent audio configuration tool will allow you to choose your desired latency.. which may be something you’d decide based on the size of the buffers on your receiving component possibly.


----------



## Triode User

AndrewOld said:


> Data transmission is normally unbelievably robust. No way will every 6th packet have an uncorrectable error. The acceptable Bit Error Rate for USB3.2 for example is 1 bit in 10^12 bits. ie 1 bit every 1,000,000,000,000 bits. ie 1 bit every million million. That is pretty robust!  And that bit will likely be correctable. For ethernet the acceptable BER is 1 in 10^10 bits, and again it is likely recoverable. It is just nonsense to talk about errors every sixth packet. Low latency is important in a real time context - if you are playing a digital piano  for example you want to hear the sound as soon as possible after you hit the key, but latency matters not a jot if you are playing music back. Decent sized buffers improve stability and resilience. And there is massive latency in an MScaler/DAVE.
> 
> References:
> USB BER https://blogs.synopsys.com/tousbornottousb/2017/11/28/bit-error-rates-for-usb-3-2/
> Ethernet BER https://netcraftsmen.com/understanding-interface-errors-and-tcp-performance/



I'm with you on this and the robustness of data transmission. 

I thought @Rob Watts had posted that he had logged huge audio data transfers over long time periods without a single data error. Also, discussion of various power supplies promoting data errors also seems to me to be completely spurious. Again, I recollect Rob saying that even a single error would be audible as a pop or click and I personally cannot recollect ever having heard a single pop or click. 

Rather than data corruption, I thought the issue of power supplies was to do with possible analogue noise from the power supply getting overlaid on top of the digital signal and then eventually possibly getting into the analogue stage of a DAC where it can cause audible distortion.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Feb 29, 2020)

PhilW said:


> Maybe I should have been much more specific in terms of the setup so as to save any ambiguity. I used two usual methods that people would use to connect to the Hugo. At both times using the same song with same bit depth and sample rate stored locally on my phone. First I used bubble upnp connected directly to Poly using wifi. The second time I used the exact same song from my local phone storage using UAPP and a cable.
> 
> I should also add that it ruined the song "comparatively" speaking after listening to it using wifi and BubbleuPnP



I didn’t take it as literal; but as a common phrase of comparison in audio as well as other fields of aesthetics.


----------



## AndrewOld (Feb 29, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> (Made up numbers) that’s what I said, I’m just thinking through this stuff and trying to increase my understanding.
> You have a very definite opinion, maybe you need to allow some room for doubt or experimentation?
> I know what you mean about buffers for sure, but why then is low latency a desirable property in audio playback?
> Any decent audio configuration tool will allow you to choose your desired latency.. which may be something you’d decide based on the size of the buffers on your receiving component possibly.


I am trying to increase your understanding by giving you links to standards and technical documents written by people and standards bodies who know what they are talking about. These are not personal opinions. Your understanding is way, way off. Why use “made up numbers” that are totally and utterly wrong? Who says low latency is a desirable property in audio playback?  It is surely important in a recording context - if you are singing and your voice is getting fed back to you through headphones any kind of delay will be unsettling. But what difference can it make in a music playback context? In fact you could argue that long latency is better - long latency means the M Scaler can have a million tap filter, long latency means you could have a huge buffer and play back an entire album from memory ..


----------



## ZappaMan

AndrewOld said:


> I am trying to increase your understanding by giving you links to standards and technical documents written by people and standards bodies who know what they are talking about. These are not personal opinions. Your understanding is way, way off. Why use “made up numbers” that are totally and utterly wrong? Who says low latency is a desirable property in audio playback?  It is surely important in a recording context - if you are singing and your voice is getting fed back to you through headphones any kind of delay will be unsettling. But what difference can it make in a music playback context? In fact you could argue that long latency is better - long latency means the M Scaler can have a million tap filter, long latency means you could have a huge buffer and play back an entire album from memory ..


Made up numbers because I’m just having a casual conversation. Andrew, you’ve upset me lol, I thought we were on the same team.


----------



## jarnopp

ZappaMan said:


> Made up numbers because I’m just having a casual conversation. Andrew, you’ve upset me lol, I thought we were on the same team.



I agree with Nick above. My opinion is that it’s the overlaid electrical noise and RFI that can be transmitted from component to component that weneed to be concerned with. The data files are perfectly (bit perfectly) fine. If real time processing of stored files was an issurpe for music or anything, we would have random errors occurring every time we opened an excel or word doc, which we do not.


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 29, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> I agree with Nick above. My opinion is that it’s the overlaid electrical noise and RFI that can be transmitted from component to component that weneed to be concerned with. The data files are perfectly (bit perfectly) fine. If real time processing of stored files was an issurpe for music or anything, we would have random errors occurring every time we opened an excel or word doc, which we do not.


Ok, maybe got sidetracked into a particular detail that I’m no expert in. The main point was, bit perfect playback does not mean that the dac receives the signal identically; that there is more at play.
Everyone’s opinions are welcome obviously.
The main thing I’ve picked up from looking at the audio usb protocol is that it is not the same protocol as transferring files.  It’s a real time protocol with limit error correction.
So when well meaning arm chair audio protocol Experts (just kidding) make comparisons to - why doesn’t my word doc fail to open properly every time, then they have went astray at the first gate.


----------



## jarnopp (Feb 29, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> Ok, maybe got sidetracked into a particular detail that I’m no expert in. The main point was, bit perfect playback does not mean that the dac receives the signal identically; that there is more at play.
> Everyone’s opinions are welcome obviously.
> The main thing I’ve picked up from looking at the audio usb protocol is that it is not the same protocol as transferring files.  It’s a real time protocol with limit error correction.
> So when well meaning arm chair audio protocol Experts (just kidding) make comparisons to - why doesn’t my word doc open openly every time, then they have went astray at the first gate.



I am here to learn too. We know there can be compromises, like with Bluetoooth or other protocols. That’s why I like Roon when I can (https://kb.roonlabs.com/RAAT), but don’t know about DLNA or Airplay (assuming Airplay is getting a sample rate it doesn’t need to resample).


----------



## AndrewOld

ZappaMan said:


> Made up numbers because I’m just having a casual conversation. Andrew, you’ve upset me lol, I thought we were on the same team.


Sorry I upset you, I upset most people. But it upsets me too when people propound theories based on incorrect premises. There’s no reason why digital sources should sound the same, but whatever the reason they sound different, if they do, is nothing to do with data loss. I also object to the way the reviewer trashed the Hugo 2. It doesn’t ruin songs.


----------



## dontfeedphils (Feb 29, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> I also object to the way the reviewer trashed the Hugo 2. It doesn’t ruin songs.



He said comparatively, he wasn't trashing it. Also, hearing how a song can sound through a proper source when directly compared to a noisy source I'm inclined to agree.

Plus it's his subjective opinion, why should it bother you?


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 29, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> Sorry I upset you, I upset most people. But it upsets me too when people propound theories based on incorrect premises. There’s no reason why digital sources should sound the same, but whatever the reason they sound different, if they do, is nothing to do with data loss. I also object to the way the reviewer trashed the Hugo 2. It doesn’t ruin songs.


It’s a fact that under the usb audio protocol data packets are dropped. It must follow that without the data, the full bit perfect music cannot be recreated. It may not be a big problem but it is a fact.

quote:
3. Isochronous Transfers

Isochronous Transfer is used where data delivery at constant rate is important even if some data gets missed or corrupted. Guaranteed bandwidth is there for Isochronous Transfer but there is no guarantee for error free delivery. They are typically used to transmit time-sensitive information, like audio or video. There should not be any delay in data transmission for real time audio or video streaming; else it will result in glitches at output.


----------



## Triode User

ZappaMan said:


> It’s a fact that under the usb audio protocol data packets are dropped. It must follow that without the data, the full bit perfect music cannot be recreated. It may not be a big problem but it is a fact.
> 
> quote:
> 3. Isochronous Transfers
> ...



I’m still not sure your quoted ‘fact’ is a fact. I refer you back to the implication of missing or corrupted date which Rob says (many times) will create a pop or crackle and that just doesn’t happen in reality.


----------



## miketlse

Also the chord usb drivers, request corrupted data is resent.


----------



## guerph

Interestingly, moon-audio is showing these in stock as of today. Wow.


----------



## ZappaMan

Triode User said:


> I’m still not sure your quoted ‘fact’ is a fact. I refer you back to the implication of missing or corrupted date which Rob says (many times) will create a pop or crackle and that just doesn’t happen in reality.


I refer you back to the fact that the protocol does not guarantee delivery ..... fact.


----------



## ZappaMan

miketlse said:


> Also the chord usb drivers, request corrupted data is resent.


Exactly, data gets corrupted in certain scenarios and needs to be corrected.


----------



## Triode User

ZappaMan said:


> I refer you back to the fact that the protocol does not guarantee delivery ..... fact.



Hopefully someone who knows what they are talking about (@Rob Watts ) might be along to sort this out and say whether corrupted data or missing data happens. I suspect that in reality it doesn’t happen.


----------



## ZappaMan

Triode User said:


> Hopefully someone who knows what they are talking about (@Rob Watts ) might be along to sort this out and say whether corrupted data or missing data happens. I suspect that in reality it doesn’t happen.


Then why did chord specifically write a driver with different error retry logic (only applicable on windows).  It’s ok to be wrong nick, we are all wrong at times.  Today it’s your turn to bang at the open door


----------



## Triode User

ZappaMan said:


> Then why did chord specifically write a driver with different error retry logic (only applicable on windows).  It’s ok to be wrong nick, we are all wrong at times.  Today it’s your turn to bang at the open door



I’m a Mac guy so can’t help with the open door.


----------



## AndrewOld

Boys and girls, let’s do some simple sums. Too big for your fingers, but I’ll show my workings.
44,100 samples of 16 bits every second is 705,600 bits
Times 2 because it is stereo we are talking about is 1,411,200 bits a second
Times 60 for bits a minute is 84,672,000 bits a minute
Times 60 for bits an hour is 5,080,320,000 bits an hour. Let’s call that 5000 million bits an hour. 
The Bit Error Rate quoted in the paper I linked to earlier is 1 in 10^12 bits. 1 in 1 million million
So, 1 million million divided by 5000 million is 200.
So that’s a potential error of 1 bit every 200 hours, 
So, if you listen for 5 hours a day you might, might, get a 1 bit error every 40 days. 
Is this a problem? Seriously?


----------



## ZappaMan (Feb 29, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> Boys and girls, let’s do some simple sums. Too big for your fingers, but I’ll show my workings.
> 44,100 samples of 16 bits every second is 705,600 bits
> Times 2 because it is stereo we are talking about is 1,411,200 bits a second
> Times 60 for bits a minute is 84,672,000 bits a minute
> ...


I’m open minded, really. I wonder why chord made the driver.
I looked at your quoted article for usb and it says.
“Isochronous transfer – used to stream data but packets can be “lost”. Used for streaming video and audio.  In this case, packets can be dropped often because the next frame of video or audio must be delivered to keep streaming.   In this case no retries are attempted. This means that lots of BER will mean terrible streaming of the video for incomplete or bad pictures and or poor audio.”

a non specialised source like a pc has real time issues because it has a lot of other demands on its resources.  As it’s hits a peak load, maybe then it’s more prone to not keep up it’s commitments to it’s downstream components.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ZappaMan said:


> I’m open minded, really. I wonder why chord made the driver.
> I looked at your quoted article for usb and it says.
> “Isochronous transfer – used to stream data but packets can be “lost”. Used for streaming video and audio.  In this case, packets can be dropped often because the next frame of video or audio must be delivered to keep streaming.   In this case no retries are attempted. This means that lots of BER will mean terrible streaming of the video for incomplete or bad pictures and or poor audio.”



Pretty sure that Chord is using asynchronous data transfer.


----------



## ZappaMan

dontfeedphils said:


> Pretty sure that Chord is using asynchronous data transfer.


I believe asynchronous and Isochromous are interchangeable terms.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ZappaMan said:


> I believe asynchronous and Isochromous are interchangeable terms.



I believe you're mistaken.


----------



## ZappaMan

dontfeedphils said:


> I believe you're mistaken.


Can you demonstrate?


----------



## dontfeedphils

ZappaMan said:


> Can you demonstrate?



Google?


----------



## ZappaMan

dontfeedphils said:


> Google?


The usb specification I saw does not include a protocol called asynchronous.


----------



## ZappaMan

dontfeedphils said:


> I believe you're mistaken.


https://www.edn.com/fundamentals-of-usb-audio/
A quick scan of this leads me to think asynchronous is a mode of operation of isochronous protocol.


----------



## Widell

AndrewOld said:


> Boys and girls, let’s do some simple sums. Too big for your fingers, but I’ll show my workings.
> 44,100 samples of 16 bits every second is 705,600 bits
> Times 2 because it is stereo we are talking about is 1,411,200 bits a second
> Times 60 for bits a minute is 84,672,000 bits a minute
> ...


+1 , my hero by pure logic. Iike it....


----------



## ZappaMan

Widell said:


> +1 , my hero by pure logic. Iike it....


Does your YouTube stutter every 40 days?


----------



## andrewd01

Arguments about digital audio always turn into a schiit storm.  Some people buy into the theoretical idea that digital audio is perfect, and others have practical experience that different sources, cables etc can make a difference.    I think the best approach is to try different solutions in your system if you are curious, or leave it alone if you don’t believe anything can make a difference.


----------



## Widell

ZappaMan said:


> Does your YouTube stutter every 40 days?


....don't do youtube...


----------



## ubs28

AndrewOld said:


> I am trying to increase your understanding by giving you links to standards and technical documents written by people and standards bodies who know what they are talking about. These are not personal opinions. Your understanding is way, way off. Why use “made up numbers” that are totally and utterly wrong? Who says low latency is a desirable property in audio playback?  It is surely important in a recording context - if you are singing and your voice is getting fed back to you through headphones any kind of delay will be unsettling. But what difference can it make in a music playback context? In fact you could argue that long latency is better - long latency means the M Scaler can have a million tap filter, long latency means you could have a huge buffer and play back an entire album from memory ..



Won‘t long latency cause problems with movies?


----------



## AndrewOld

ubs28 said:


> Won‘t long latency cause problems with movies?


Sure, but the audio itself won’t be messed up, that’s the point I was trying to make. But if you were recording the soundtrack to the movie and wanting it to be in sync with the picture, then you would want a low latency DAC.


----------



## ZappaMan

Widell said:


> ....don't do youtube...


I wouldn’t do youtube either if i was you, you might learn something outside of your current assumptions.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Anyone order 2Go from Moon Audio? 

Wondering  if “In Stock” is accurate


----------



## Doody

It could have gone into "in stock" setting programmatically - by date. If I were them and had them in stock for real I'd be making noise. But What do I know. Nobody else seems to show that.

No new news (app updates or new apps) on the Android app store.

Doody



Doody said:


> No new news (app updates or new apps) on the Android app store.


Not that I'm checking N times a day or anything 

Doody


----------



## kkrazik2008

Peter Hyatt said:


> Anyone order 2Go from Moon Audio?
> 
> Wondering  if “In Stock” is accurate



Give them a call or send them an email, they have their contact information on the website.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

kkrazik2008 said:


> Give them a call or send them an email, they have their contact information on the website.



I did that early today.

not that I’m impatient or anything...like Doody.


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> Not that I'm checking N times a day or anything


Just to save you from checking every five minutes.... 
Previous updates for the Poly, have often been announced at 5pm (UK time) on Friday afternoons.
I presume this was intended to allow Matt to deal with any head-fi panic posts, outside of normal office hours.

I hope that i am proved wrong in this case, but Friday might also allow enough time for more dealers to receive their stock.


----------



## GreenBow

dontfeedphils said:


> Pretty sure that Chord is using asynchronous data transfer.



It's iso-asynchronous. It's on the website.


----------



## jlbrach

it isnt, sadly they do that all the time...I ordered it myself and my dealer tells me Moon does this regularly


----------



## Doody

jlbrach said:


> it isnt, sadly they do that all the time...I ordered it myself and my dealer tells me Moon does this regularly


Srsly? That's not entirely cool - if true.

Doody


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Audio46.com is still pre order.


----------



## fordy

Hoping to see some positive news on Monday


----------



## NYanakiev

Showing as in stock over at Igloo Audio


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Any confirmation on “in stock”?


----------



## Doody




----------



## musickid (Mar 2, 2020)

just to chime in: i recently discussed this with Rob and he told me:

1) usb data packet errors are so infrequent with regular usb that it is *not worth worrying about*. you would hear clicks and pops which in reality just doesn't happen. windows is more robust though.

2) using a certified class 2 usb cable is of real importance here.

3) as simple as that.

from my understanding macs are driverless because they have the required driver already built in unlike windows which need the required chord driver to be downloaded and installed.


----------



## DaddyWhale

musickid said:


> just to chime in: i recently discussed this with Rob and he told me:
> 
> 1) usb data packet errors are so infrequent with regular usb that it is *not worth worrying about*. you would hear clicks and pops which in reality just doesn't happen. windows is more robust though.
> 
> ...


Great information. Thanks!


----------



## enragedlemon

Hi all! I thought I would post a response here I got from Ed (Chord Customer Support) about the current recommended app for use with the Poly/2Go seeing as the FAQ about it seems to have disappeared. Does anybody else have any experience to add to this?



> Hi Nathan, thanks for your email.
> We currently feel that MConnect is the best available option for both iOS and Android.
> All the best


----------



## PhilW

Peter Hyatt said:


> Any confirmation on “in stock”?



Chord are hoping to begin shipping to dealers this week.


----------



## miketlse

enragedlemon said:


> Hi all! I thought I would post a response here I got from Ed (Chord Customer Support) about the current recommended app for use with the Poly/2Go seeing as the FAQ about it seems to have disappeared. Does anybody else have any experience to add to this?


The Poly FAQ is still in existance. Is this the FAQ that you were referring to?


----------



## enragedlemon

miketlse said:


> The Poly FAQ is still in existance. Is this the FAQ that you were referring to?



I could not find the specific question/answer regarding recommended apps there.


----------



## miketlse

enragedlemon said:


> I could not find the specific question/answer regarding recommended apps there.


I just checked, and I can't see that specific question either.

Matt has answered that type of question on the Poly thread. Perhaps those answers were what you were remembering.


----------



## enragedlemon

miketlse said:


> I just checked, and I can't see that specific question either.
> 
> Matt has answered that type of question on the Poly thread. Perhaps those answers were what you were remembering.



I have the damndest memory of it being there, or perhaps I am misremembering from the Poly user manual. Either way I don't have a Poly these days so don't have anything to test against. However I have bought MConnect and had a play and it seems quite robust. I am especially pleased to see UPnP/DLNA plus Tidal support on the iOS version meaning I won't be restricted to the limitations of AirPlay.


----------



## ZappaMan

musickid said:


> just to chime in: i recently discussed this with Rob and he told me:
> 
> 1) usb data packet errors are so infrequent with regular usb that it is *not worth worrying about*. you would hear clicks and pops which in reality just doesn't happen. windows is more robust though.
> 
> ...


i wasn't intentionally saying it was anything to worry about.  I was just  using it as a 'for example', saying that a source is a complex machine in and of itself, and not all sources are equal.  And to think that because the source is bit perfect, then that means they are equivalent as perceived by the dac, but instead it just means, the signal has not been intentionally altered via eq.  But because the transmission of the digital data happens via analogue mechanisms, it must be the case that this conversion to analogue causes variations in different machines that do it as all machines have some level of variance.  

But i'm more then happy to let it lie, in fact, i suspect mk is intentionally raising this to further propagate his usb class 2 cable idea.


----------



## musickid (Mar 2, 2020)

using a usb class 2 certified cable was not my idea but advice given to me from Rob.


----------



## paulgc

Pre-ordered 2Go & 2YU 4Me 2Nite. Can't come 2Soon.


----------



## NYanakiev

Cancelled my preorder- need to make sure this isn’t going to be another fiasco of epic proportions like Poly.

Will buy when I deem this a safe enough move..


----------



## NYanakiev

FYI, Moon Audio's expected availability date has now moved to 12.03


----------



## Doody

NYanakiev said:


> FYI, Moon Audio's expected availability date has now moved to 12.03


they must have sold out all the units they already had IN STOCK. bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Doody

NYanakiev said:


> Cancelled my preorder- need to make sure this isn’t going to be another fiasco of epic proportions like Poly.
> 
> Will buy when I deem this a safe enough move..


oh c'mon dude. you know how this stuff works. you're not a n00b. it'll be a $1200 shitshow for a while and then it'll get sorted out. we all apparently live for this idiocy 

doody


----------



## Whazzzup

pass the corn


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Moon Audio expects to receive stock soon.


----------



## joshnor713

Chord shaped up from the Poly mess. I have a Poly and it's in a good place right now. So with that said, I don't think it's fair to think the 2Go would be a repeat.


----------



## supervisor

NYanakiev said:


> Cancelled my preorder- need to make sure this isn’t going to be another fiasco of epic proportions like Poly.
> 
> Will buy when I deem this a safe enough move..



are you talking about delays in shipping or functionality? they aren't starting from scratch here... now we're all going to get the first batches and you'll be left out !


----------



## NYanakiev

joshnor713 said:


> Chord shaped up from the Poly mess. I have a Poly and it's in a good place right now. So with that said, I don't think it's fair to think the 2Go would be a repeat.



I have a Poly too and happy with it. This is my third or fourth Poly, though..


----------



## Doody

joshnor713 said:


> Chord shaped up from the Poly mess. I have a Poly and it's in a good place right now. So with that said, I don't think it's fair to think the 2Go would be a repeat.



When I spoke to them at CanJam NYC they brought this up a couple times. I do think they learned a lot from that process. I hope it's $1200 of PURE JOY AND NOTHING BUT! But please forgive me if I manage my expectations. Looking forward to be proven a doubting thomas!!!!

Cynic at heart,
Doody


----------



## musickid

beware of certified class 2 usb cable propagators....


----------



## musickid

can you transfer sd card contents with 2go2yu when connected to an mscaler/tt2?


----------



## PhilW (Mar 3, 2020)

musickid said:


> can you transfer sd card contents with 2go2yu when connected to an mscaler/tt2?


Do you mean load the sdcard inside the 2go with music whilst the cards are mounted?


----------



## ZappaMan

musickid said:


> can you transfer sd card contents with 2go2yu when connected to an mscaler/tt2?


depends what you mean by transfer.  The sd card can only be loaded up with songs when its plugged into another computer, you then remove the sd card and put it into the poly.  poly can only list the contents of the sd card and play them.  it can't act as a network storage device, where you can copy files to it as you like.


----------



## NYanakiev

supervisor said:


> are you talking about delays in shipping or functionality? they aren't starting from scratch here... now we're all going to get the first batches and you'll be left out !



Functionality or lack of stability. I really don't mind being left out and not getting my hands on some of the first 2Go's in the wild.
I prefer feeling confident about a purchase like this first.


----------



## supervisor

NYanakiev said:


> Functionality or lack of stability. I really don't mind being left out and not getting my hands on some of the first 2Go's in the wild.
> I prefer feeling confident about a purchase like this first.



i am 99% sure it will work as well as a Poly does in March 2020. we’re not going back in time.


----------



## dontfeedphils

supervisor said:


> i am 99% sure it will work as well as a Poly does in March 2020. we’re not going back in time.



You're probably right, but there's certainly no harm in waiting and letting early adopters report back.


----------



## supervisor

dontfeedphils said:


> You're probably right, but there's certainly no harm in waiting and letting early adopters report back.



i am definitely right. nice new icon !


----------



## AndrewOld

dontfeedphils said:


> You're probably right, but there's certainly no harm in waiting and letting early adopters report back.


I just might be interested in the 2Go/2yu pair, possibly because I have more money than sense, but there’s no way I would even think of getting a trial until the software is confirmed as rock solid for my use case.


----------



## supervisor

AndrewOld said:


> I just might be interested in the 2Go/2yu pair, possibly because I have more money than sense, but there’s no way I would even think of getting a trial until the software is confirmed as rock solid for my use case.



what is your use case again? do you have MojoPoly?


----------



## AndrewOld

supervisor said:


> what is your use case again? do you have MojoPoly?


An M Scaler and a DAVE and Roon/Qobuz. Would need to know what the 2Go/2Yu pair offered me over a quiet laptop or, for that matter, a Squeezebox Touch.


----------



## TKpurple

My dealer reported me that they should have 2go at the end of the next week in Poland.


----------



## joshnor713

Reminder for Android users. While Chord has had AirPlay support on the Poly, they have yet to give it Google Casting. I've pretty much given up on it at this point. It's my biggest regret about buying the Poly.

So if you care about that / plan to use it that way, be cautious.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AndrewOld said:


> An M Scaler and a DAVE and Roon/Qobuz. Would need to know what the 2Go/2Yu pair offered me over a quiet laptop or, for that matter, a Squeezebox Touch.



Honestly, for way less money you could get a really nice RPi based system that I think would stand toe-to-toe with Chord's offering (SQ wise).


----------



## masterpfa

dontfeedphils said:


> Honestly, for way less money you could get a really nice RPi based system that I think would stand toe-to-toe with Chord's offering (SQ wise).



Any links for an RPi based system?


----------



## DaddyWhale

masterpfa said:


> Any links for an RPi based system?


I chickened out of getting an RPi solution because I'm not computer savvy. Got a Bluesound Node 2i instead for about $500


----------



## jlbrach

I plan to use mine when traveling with my laptop and roon....for home use with the setup you describe it seems superfluous


----------



## AndrewOld

dontfeedphils said:


> Honestly, for way less money you could get a really nice RPi based system that I think would stand toe-to-toe with Chord's offering (SQ wise).


I’m sure you’re right. As it happens I’m happy with my little laptop, or a Squeezebox Touch which I use sometimes for no particular reason. Chord would have to knock it out of the park with the 2go/2yu for me to be interested, and to make me put up with two boxes and a mess of cables, so I very much doubt it’s going to happen. A three figure price for a single box would be a lot more sensible for those of us who don’t own Hugo2s and who have no.requirement for portability.


----------



## dontfeedphils

DaddyWhale said:


> I chickened out of getting an RPi solution because I'm not computer savvy. Got a Bluesound Node 2i instead for about $500



FYI, they're pretty close to plug and play these days.


----------



## dontfeedphils (Mar 4, 2020)

masterpfa said:


> Any links for an RPi based system?



My recommendation will always go to Allo.  I run a DigiOne Signature on top of a USBridge Signature powered by their "Shanti" LPS.  It's the single best upgrade I've made to my system (in all seriousness).  Over the last three months I've gradually been able to move from listening to my Hugo2/Utopia combo around the green level to down around red/orange.  

The amount of low level detail that a good source can squeeze out of the music means I'm able to get lost in the music easier at a much lower volume level.  The background is just so dark that the PRaT really comes out.  I've never felt more "connected" to the music than I have with this source feeding my system.


----------



## NYanakiev

I recently got an Audiostore Prestige 3 server, which works across Roon/Squeezelite/DLNA and UPNP.

It’s got a 1tb SSD and can stream to my phone/DAP/Poly/TV/PC etc. This is my single best purchase thus far.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AndrewOld said:


> I’m sure you’re right. As it happens I’m happy with my little laptop, or a Squeezebox Touch which I use sometimes for no particular reason. Chord would have to knock it out of the park with the 2go/2yu for me to be interested, and to make me put up with two boxes and a mess of cables, so I very much doubt it’s going to happen. A three figure price for a single box would be a lot more sensible for those of us who don’t own Hugo2s and who have no.requirement for portability.



I can almost guarantee you'd hear a difference between your current source and a good RPi based source.  PCs just don't make for good audio sources.

I used to scoff at people that claimed the same, until I heard for myself.


----------



## kkrazik2008

dontfeedphils said:


> My recommendation will always go to Allo.  I run a DigiOne Signature on top of a USBridge Signature powered by their "Shanti" LPS.  It's the single best upgrade I've made to my system (in all seriousness).  Over the last three months I've gradually been able to move from listening to my Hugo2/Utopia combo around the green level to down around red/orange.
> 
> The amount of low level detail that a good source can squeeze out of the music means I'm able to get lost in the music easier at a much lower volume level.  The background is just so dark that the PRaT really comes out.  I've never felt more "connected" to the music than I have with this source feeding my system.



Complete agreement with you on this solution, RPi is quite easy, and Allo make it easier by providing the complete solution. Also, RPi based streamer world is quite popular amongst members of the Roon community. There are many threads on their forum describing the sound quality and ease of use.  Of course this may not appeal to those who want all the same brand solution, and for that to each his own.


----------



## kkrazik2008

NYanakiev said:


> Functionality or lack of stability. I really don't mind being left out and not getting my hands on some of the first 2Go's in the wild.
> I prefer feeling confident about a purchase like this first.



How many times are you going to pre-order, then cancel on this? Just kidding around, one should feel comfortable with the solution before throwing down the money.


----------



## dontfeedphils

kkrazik2008 said:


> Complete agreement with you on this solution, RPi is quite easy, and Allo make it easier by providing the complete solution. Also, RPi based streamer world is quite popular amongst members of the Roon community. There are many threads on their forum describing the sound quality and ease of use.  Of course this may not appeal to those who want all the same brand solution, and for that to each his own.



It's really surprising what they're able to build around these RPis.  I run Ropieee on mine to keep it as lightweight as possible, then feed it via Roon. 

BTW, I always laughed at Roon as well, but it's so worth the money.


----------



## AndrewOld

dontfeedphils said:


> I can almost guarantee you'd hear a difference between your current source and a good RPi based source.  PCs just don't make for good audio sources.
> 
> I used to scoff at people that claimed the same, until I heard for myself.


if that is true I’d sell my M Scaler. But what Rpi configuration do you have? I’ll happily try one out.


----------



## dontfeedphils (Mar 4, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> if that is true I’d sell my M Scaler. But what Rpi configuration do you have? I’ll happily try one out.



See below.  FYI, these are solutions built around RPis, so they're not dirt cheap, but certainly cheaper than ~$1,250.

Also, why would that make you sell your Mscaler?



dontfeedphils said:


> My recommendation will always go to Allo.  I run a DigiOne Signature on top of a USBridge Signature powered by their "Shanti" LPS.  It's the single best upgrade I've made to my system (in all seriousness).  Over the last three months I've gradually been able to move from listening to my Hugo2/Utopia combo around the green level to down around red/orange.
> 
> The amount of low level detail that a good source can squeeze out of the music means I'm able to get lost in the music easier at a much lower volume level.  The background is just so dark that the PRaT really comes out.  I've never felt more "connected" to the music than I have with this source feeding my system.


----------



## andrewd01

I agree about Roon.  I couldn’t go back now.


----------



## NYanakiev

kkrazik2008 said:


> How many times are you going to pre-order, then cancel on this? Just kidding around, one should feel comfortable with the solution before throwing down the money.



Twice is enough. Also not happy about the “available now” release note, which turned out to be false. This isn’t the type of product I would normally preorder.


----------



## AndrewOld

dontfeedphils said:


> See below.  FYI, these are solutions built around RPis, so they're not dirt cheap, but certainly cheaper than ~$1,250.
> 
> Also, why would that make you sell your Mscaler?


I was half joking about selling my M Scaler, but were I to hear a serious difference in the SQ of digitally identical sources I would be very disappointed, and I would want to know why because I don’t believe there should be.


----------



## dontfeedphils (Mar 5, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> I was half joking about selling my M Scaler, but were I to hear a serious difference in the SQ of digitally identical sources I would be very disappointed, and I would want to know why because I don’t believe there should be.



In my experience, it doesn't matter what DAC or digital "box" you're putting data into, digital source quality matters.  (I'm sure people are tired of me saying that, but it's true.)


----------



## Triode User

AndrewOld said:


> I was half joking about selling my M Scaler, but were I to hear a serious difference in the SQ of digitally identical sources I would be very disappointed, and I would want to know why because I don’t *believe* there should be.



haha, ‘belief’ is something I associate with religion. Digital sources with the same file sounding different is fact and has nothing to do with belief!


----------



## AndrewOld

Triode User said:


> haha, ‘belief’ is something I associate with religion. Digital sources with the same file sounding different is fact and has nothing to do with belief!


You believe what you want to believe.


----------



## Doody

Head-Fi needs to implement a feature of the forums that calculates what % of a conversation is relevant to the original topic . This thread would be very avoided .

Anybody have any new data on availability other than "next week in Poland"? Best info I've been able to get is that there's a delay at Chord due to some sort of minor disaster at the factory or warehouse.

Doody


----------



## dontfeedphils

Doody said:


> Head-Fi needs to implement a feature of the forums that calculates what % of a conversation is relevant to the original topic . This thread would be very avoided .
> 
> Anybody have any new data on availability other than "next week in Poland"? Best info I've been able to get is that there's a delay at Chord due to some sort of minor disaster at the factory or warehouse.
> 
> Doody



Says the guy posting images to make jokes. How's the view up on that horse?


----------



## Doody

dontfeedphils said:


> Says the guy posting images to make jokes. How's the view up on that horse?


I CAN SEE FOREVER, BABY!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## supervisor

dontfeedphils said:


> Says the guy posting images to make jokes. How's the view up on that horse?



his name is Doody


----------



## dontfeedphils

supervisor said:


> his name is Doody



Yup. It is.


----------



## Luvdac

Pre ordered the 2go. Can anyone please shed some light on if hqplayer will recognise the 2gohugo2 ? Will the 2go work as a default bridge with hqplayer?


----------



## NYanakiev

So when is this thing finally coming out Anyone hear/read anything conrete?


----------



## masterpfa

dontfeedphils said:


> My recommendation will always go to Allo.  I run a DigiOne Signature on top of a USBridge Signature powered by their "Shanti" LPS.  It's the single best upgrade I've made to my system (in all seriousness).  Over the last three months I've gradually been able to move from listening to my Hugo2/Utopia combo around the green level to down around red/orange.
> 
> The amount of low level detail that a good source can squeeze out of the music means I'm able to get lost in the music easier at a much lower volume level.  The background is just so dark that the PRaT really comes out.  I've never felt more "connected" to the music than I have with this source feeding my system.



Thank you for the link. I shall investigate further




dontfeedphils said:


> It's really surprising what they're able to build around these RPis.  I run Ropieee on mine to keep it as lightweight as possible, then feed it via Roon.
> 
> BTW, I always laughed at Roon as well, but it's so worth the money.



I am yet to be convinced by ROON (had a years subscription, which I have not renewed)
I still have the 3mth trial available via my Poly purchase but will probably leave this until I have had a look at RPi option especially one with DNLA, uPNP features.


----------



## dontfeedphils

masterpfa said:


> I am yet to be convinced by ROON (had a years subscription, which I have not renewed)
> I still have the 3mth trial available via my Poly purchase but will probably leave this until I have had a look at RPi option especially one with DNLA, uPNP features.



I won't claim it sounds any different. For me it's all about the UI/UX and having multiple sources seamlessly living together.


----------



## TKpurple

NYanakiev said:


> So when is this thing finally coming out Anyone hear/read anything conrete?


I heard from the dealer 2go should be in Poland by the end of next week.


----------



## manueljenkin

Triode User said:


> haha, ‘belief’ is something I associate with religion. Digital sources with the same file sounding different is fact and has nothing to do with belief!



Yep I 100% agree. People think USB audio protocol is god-stable. It isn't. There's no error checking, there's no frame count info, there is no retransmission. I can hear changes in almost every windows audio player software, running all of them in asio. Similar case in Linux. The changes in software are mere differences in library causing changes in execution periodicity, apart from buffer schemes and few other sophisticated programs do wierder stuff to optimize audio (though system won't be optimal for other tasks). If this can change the sound, anything can change the sound.


----------



## Luvdac

Ok. Maybe chord can answer this question: would the 2go act as NAA ( network audio adapter) like the allo usbridge so that hqplayer can play to it? I really want to be able to connect to hqplayer with the 2gohugo2 combo.
Thanks.


----------



## Progisus

Luvdac said:


> Ok. Maybe chord can answer this question: would the 2go act as NAA ( network audio adapter) like the allo usbridge so that hqplayer can play to it? I really want to be able to connect to hqplayer with the 2gohugo2 combo.
> Thanks.


There is no way for me to stream to my Poly/Mojo from HQP. There is no naa in the Poly. I think Chord see HQP as an mscaler killer. I sold mine and will never look back. I still love my dacs though. The whole rfi being generated by the mscaler did me in.


----------



## Doody (Mar 5, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Pre ordered the 2go. Can anyone please shed some light on if hqplayer will recognise the 2gohugo2 ? Will the 2go work as a default bridge with hqplayer?


Nobody seems to know FOR CERTAIN, but the collective best guess seems to be 'no'. The protocol HQP uses (apologies - can't remember the name) is not implemented on the 2go.

Doody

EDIT: Yeah, "NAA".


----------



## Luvdac

That's a huge bummer. No NAA. I might have to reconsider the 2go. The only reason for me to get the 2go now is that the sd cards turn the hugo2 into a "DAP" . But 1200 bucks...I could get a fiio m15....


----------



## Doody

Luvdac said:


> That's a huge bummer. No NAA. I might have to reconsider the 2go. The only reason for me to get the 2go now is that the sd cards turn the hugo2 into a "DAP" . But 1200 bucks...I could get a fiio m15....


I stopped with the M11 - have to have two sdcard slots - or I'd likely be there with you.

Doody


----------



## andrewd01

I agree, Roon is all about the UI and especially the integration with Tidal/Qobuz.  It is brilliant for discovering new music.


----------



## 435279

manueljenkin said:


> Yep I 100% agree. People think USB audio protocol is god-stable. It isn't. There's no error checking, there's no frame count info, there is no retransmission. I can hear changes in almost every windows audio player software, running all of them in asio. Similar case in Linux. The changes in software are mere differences in library causing changes in execution periodicity, apart from buffer schemes and few other sophisticated programs do wierder stuff to optimize audio (though system won't be optimal for other tasks). If this can change the sound, anything can change the sound.


You jumped to a conclusion that people saying one digital source is the same as another we talking about USB. I was talking about optical, my preferred method of connection and I can't hear any difference between the three optical sources I own so I'm happy to say that with my limited sample size all digital optical sources are the same and no I'm not spending $21,302,004 on another high priced optical source to prove it.


----------



## Triode User

SteveOliver said:


> You jumped to a conclusion that people saying one digital source is the same as another we talking about USB. I was talking about optical, my preferred method of connection and I can't hear any difference between the three optical sources I own so I'm happy to say that with my limited sample size all digital optical sources are the same and no I'm not spending $21,302,004 on another high priced optical source to prove it.



Get yourself a decent USB source and then you will hear real sound quality!


----------



## paulgc

@Matt Bartlett @Mojo ideas pending release of a case for the H2/2Go combo? Like the MojoPoly for a transportable solution.


----------



## 474194

> *Fixed!* Get yourself a decent *optical* source and then you will hear real sound quality!


----------



## 474194 (Mar 5, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> In my experience, it doesn't matter what DAC or digital "box" you're putting data into, digital source quality matters.  (I'm sure people are tired of me saying that, but it's true.)



It's true.  One has to experience and dabble to find this path for themselves.  It's hard to express how digital source quality matters without actual personal listening, but the difference is there.  Some of us are just not boomer marketers so we do not aggressively or eloquently state the point.


----------



## manueljenkin

SteveOliver said:


> I can't hear any difference between the three optical sources I own so I'm happy to say that with my limited sample size all digital optical sources are the same and no I'm not spending $21,302,004 on another high priced optical source to prove it.



All digital optical sources may not be the same, but all optical sources you have and the links you have no sonic changes. It is not a good idea to generalize things with a limited sample without covering the source side, cable and receiver in detail.


----------



## 474194 (Mar 5, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> The amount of low level detail that a good source can squeeze out of the music means I'm able to get lost in the music easier at a much lower volume level.  The background is just so dark that the PRaT really comes out.  I've never felt more "connected" to the music than I have with this source feeding my system.



Exactly my experience.  I cannot stress how enjoyable it is listening at a low level with a solid digital source.  It's a preference as well as hearing health is a thing.  The black deep abyss background is something I noticed right away with the Hugo2 when I experimented last summer.

The PRaT.  Oh, boy.  I didn't realise that was a thing with a optimal digital source.  I knew there was some magical synergy when I experimented, but didn't realise PRaT is likely the main factor.  I mean, you change sources; PRaT is not something you expect.  For me now it's everything, it's the difference between the adrenaline rush to want to listen versus forcing oneself to listen.  It's just such a enjoyable musical experience.  Before the Hugo2 just did not resonate, so it collects dust.  Sure, it sounded fine; but it didn't bring out the emotions.  Once I changed to an optimal digital source, I listen and anticipate listening everyday.  Before I go months or even only a handful of time listening a year.  Now, the heart starts beating and the hair stands up on the arms when I listen almost everday, I'm "connected".

I only realised this was PRaT a few weeks ago.  I wanted to repeat last summer's Hugo2 experiment, so I bought a new Mojo hours before the promotional price ended.  I tried a similar RPi, RPi HAT optical; but nothing.  It was fine the first few nights and then it just plateued.  Interest again waned and just had no passion to want to listen to the Mojo.  Ok, time to bring out the big guns with my goto H2 RPi optical source w/ Lifatec glass optical.  Bam, the music slows a bit and is just so controlled.  There's no going back.  Poly and 2Go will likely not replicate this experience.

I can see how 98% of the optical sources out there have the rhythm of listening to a television optical out.  I get that, but find the right optical source; it's amazing.  No Chinese spyware to install either.

I think we have similar experiences because we use the same family of S/PDIF decoder.  I'm running WM8804 while Allo runs WM8805.  That's the heart of the magical synergy.  It's just a matter of the assemblers to implement well.  Bypassing USB is the greatest thing ever as the interface is completely i2S to the decoder.

https://statics.cirrus.com/pubs/proBulletin/WM8804_WM8805_ProductFlyer.pdf


----------



## dontfeedphils

AC-12 said:


> Exactly my experience.  I cannot stress how enjoyable it is listening at a low level with a solid digital source.  It's a preference as well as hearing health is a thing.  The black deep abyss background is something I noticed right away with the Hugo2 when I experimented last summer.
> 
> The PRaT.  Oh, boy.  I didn't realise that was a thing with a optimal digital source.  I knew there was some magical synergy when I experimented, but didn't realise PRaT is likely the main factor.  I mean, you change sources; PRaT is not something you expect.  For me now it's everything, it's the difference between the adrenaline rush to want to listen versus forcing oneself to listen.  It's just such a enjoyable musical experience.  Before the Hugo2 just did not resonate, so it collects dust.  Sure, it sounded fine; but it didn't bring out the emotions.  Once I changed to an optimal digital source, I listen and anticipate listening everyday.  Before I go months or even only a handful of time listening a year.  Now, the heart starts beating and the hair stands up on the arms when I listen almost everday, I'm "connected".
> 
> ...



I didn't realize there was an acronym for it for a while, and just thought of it as "toe-tapability".  That phrase undersells the importance of it though.

I know this is all a bit OT, but still in the realm of quality digital sources leading to better SQ, across the board, so I imagine that would hold true for Hugo2Go.  I've also read a lot of reports of SQ increases in the same terms, but from people with wildly different gear.  Everything from a Modi to a TT2, coming back with fairly similar experiences.


----------



## 474194 (Mar 5, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> I didn't realize there was an acronym for it for a while, and just thought of it as "toe-tapability".  That phrase undersells the importance of it though.
> 
> I know this is all a bit OT, but still in the realm of quality digital sources leading to better SQ, across the board, so I imagine that would hold true for Hugo2Go.  I've also read a lot of reports of SQ increases in the same terms, but from people with wildly different gear.  Everything from a Modi to a TT2, coming back with fairly similar experiences.



The light bulb went on when I switched optical sources a few weeks back.  Once I switch in a matter of minutes, it immediatiely hit me.  I was thinking Pacing, rhythm, control and timing.  Not PRaT, but once your stated PRaT I was surprised someone else had a similar experience and confirmed my conclusions.  Now I can put into words what I'm experiencing and why enjoyed this source so much with the Hugo2 last summer.  I'm using it exclusively with Mojo now and it is addicting.  I'll get a duplicate source setup soon since it's such a good value.  At this pace, I'll wear out the Mojo well before the Hugo2 battery goes capult as I can't stop listening.  It's connecting and resonating.  My jaw just dropped after the switch.  Not out of awe, but just sheer emotional enjoyment.

Once the Mojo and Hugo2 battery withers away in a few years and I need to make it a desktop dac, I plan to use a Supercapacitor Power supply to power Mojo/Hugo2 and my source.  As I'm battery, no mains, only.  I plan to run a Poweradd Pilot Pro 2 or similar to power a Ciunas Supercapacitor power supply.

Supercapacitor Power Supply tour






https://www.ciunas.biz/product-page/copy-of-supercapacitor-power-supply-dual-voltage-outputs

Wish I could try this now, but warranty not over and no energy left for this hobby.

I have little faith in Chord besides RW.  Everybody's riding on the backbone of Rob's Dacs; not their own innovations.  The networking code is even screwed up in the Poly when I skimmed through the Poly thread.  I rather use open source well tested systems, networking and audio software.  Not proprietary BS.  I want easily replaceable mix and match, re-purposeful components, not something that will end as book-holders in a few years.


----------



## musickid (Mar 6, 2020)

Since using an ipod touch on battery power connected to a 20,000mAh powerbank streaming as a roon endpoint into my mscaler the sound is crystal clear. A battery powered source is the best sounding for me having listened to many alternatives. The roon core imac is ethernet wired in and is a quad core i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, with a 27 inch 2560 by 1440 display for roon UI. Roon remote is installed on the ipod touch. 30+ hours on wifi streaming at least between powerbank charges makes this set up play and forget and rather special IMHO.


----------



## 474194

musickid said:


> Since using an ipod touch on battery power connected to a 20,000mAh powerbank streaming as a roon endpoint into my mscaler the sound is crystal clear. A battery powered source is the best sounding for me having listened to many alternatives. The roon core imac is ethernet wired in and is a quad core i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, with a 27 inch 2560 by 1440 display for roon UI. Roon remote is installed on the ipod touch.



First, cheers for asking Rob Watts all the tuff questions.  Learned a lot from your interactions.

I like the clear separation of Roon Core and Roon Endpoint.  That's a step in the right direction.

In the long run tho, you will need to address the elephant in the room.  Mainly the CCK adapter maybe a bottleneck to your summit-fi experience.  It also could potentially pickup RFI even though your on battery power.  There maybe some funky USB lighting to USB conversion going on.  It's very rare to see CCK used in HiFi Forums.  It's a convenient and crafty solution, but it the long run you may need to re-evaluate.  But if you enjoy it that's all that matters.

If you happen to be in the Cambridge area, you can pick up a RPi for 25 quid or so:

https://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-store/

1 month return policy if it doesn't work out.  You can install RPi Roon endpoint software in less than 5 minutes and just use USB out to test.  If you see it has potential, you can decide on a HiFi HAT add-on later on.  You can run the RPi off your powerbank.

Don't flame me, just a suggestion.  I would have a lot less Chord knowledge without your questions so just addressing the elephant in the room.


----------



## musickid

thanks AC great to be acknowledged. can you think of a CCK alternative that would allow me to play the ipod touch and charge it too? i know quite a few people have recommended the CCK3 when using hugo2 or mojo direct with iphones/ipads. i did however try usb out of the imac direct and the touch won hands down. there are direct lightning to usb cables made by third party suppliers but i would not be able to charge the touch while playing hence ruining the whole set up. at the moment i'm willing to take a slight hit off the CCK for the convenience. then again everyone recommends the CCK3 being the most reliable standard adaptor for ios devices? umm.... here's an example.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/iConnectivity-iCC2L-Lightning-Inline-Connection/dp/B00NV6JIC6


----------



## Whazzzup

I didn't notice any difference when I bought cck3 when my cck2 crapped out


----------



## flyte3333

Hi @Matt Bartlett 

Did you/@ChordElectronics  look into Chromecast Built-in support for 2Go?

Is it still possible with the current hardware, via a future firmware update? Is it i Chord's plans?

Or the current 2Go hardware cannot support Chromecast Built-in?

Cheers


----------



## Doody

FYI/FWIW, I've been told that 2go units will hit dealers in the US "next week". Moon Audio shows it shipping March 12th now. One might assume that's a real date, given their cock-up on 2.29. Sounds like we might have toys to play with mid-month-ish.

Doody


----------



## Widell

flyte3333 said:


> Hi @Matt Bartlett
> 
> Did you/@ChordElectronics  look into Chromecast Built-in support for 2Go?
> 
> ...


How about "Bluesound", anyway that @GO would potentially work with this, agree not as good as Roon but its playing catch up and not to bad, would be a cost-saver for me...and would pay for the 2GO by itself if it did to not have to walk down the Roon path..as I already have NAD stuff and bluesound??


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> How about "Bluesound", anyway that @GO would potentially work with this, agree not as good as Roon but its playing catch up and not to bad, would be a cost-saver for me...and would pay for the 2GO by itself if it did to not have to walk down the Roon path..as I already have NAD stuff and bluesound??


Further to above, to clarify...if I could continue with bluesound software and not invest in a Roon Rock (EUR 1,500) and lifetime subscription which is usd 699...)...hence if it could work with BlueSound (which is not half bad... ) then it would pay for the 2GO  by itself by pure logic (please read as MY logic...) comments and feedback please....


----------



## 474194 (Mar 7, 2020)

musickid said:


> thanks AC great to be acknowledged. can you think of a CCK alternative that would allow me to play the ipod touch and charge it too? i know quite a few people have recommended the CCK3 when using hugo2 or mojo direct with iphones/ipads. i did however try usb out of the imac direct and the touch won hands down. there are direct lightning to usb cables made by third party suppliers but i would not be able to charge the touch while playing hence ruining the whole set up. at the moment i'm willing to take a slight hit off the CCK for the convenience. then again everyone recommends the CCK3 being the most reliable standard adaptor for ios devices? umm.... here's an example.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/iConnectivity-iCC2L-Lightning-Inline-Connection/dp/B00NV6JIC6



It's good to stay pragmatic in this hobby.  We are all at different stages in this hobby.  You are way ahead of the curve, so don't feel pressure to get a $3K - $10K music source because you are in Summit-Fi now.  TT2 + mScaler is a great accomplishment, you shouldn't be peer-pressured also to have to consider a high-end music source as well after you accomplished your goal.

To me the high-end music sources are just optimised powerful PCs forced to use mains power.  It's great if you need software upsampling power or Roon Core, but the much cheaper alternatives can be just as competitive especially if you have the flexibility to go battery-power and optical for Chord DACs.  Once you unbox the high-end music source, it quickly becomes obsolete over time.  Your clear separation of Roon Core and Roon endpoint allows you to focus on a cleaner battery-power low CPU req source and let your powerful iMac run Roon Core.

The high-end music sources use the same software backend as the simple RPis.  You really don't need much PC power to process as the RPis have already shown using very low power at the same time.  For example, I was considering a 2 TB Sandisk Extreme NVME SSD for my RPi versus microSD.  Since the throughput for even large file hires is < 10MB/s, do I really need 550MB/s of throughput?  It's similar for powerful PCs, does one really need all that power to process music cleanly?  In the RPi world, no since software is optimised.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-Ex...rds=sandisk+extreme+2tb&qid=1583625361&sr=8-3





Anyways, I know the RPi can be intimidating.  I'll try to finish my guide so you can see how simple it can be.

For now, if you really want to stay in the Apple lightning ecosystem; you may want to consider a HDMI extractor.  Basically you need a Lighting to AV adapter versus the Lighting to USB:

Apple AV





HDMI specs seem HQ as it can extract DD, DD+, etc.  You should still be able to power at the same time with your powerbank.  The HDMI will go into a HDMI to optical convertor.  It should be somewhat clean as it seems like it's mainly a digital to digital conversion.  I don't think there is any analog to digital conversion in the chain.

https://www.parts-express.com/Search.aspx?keyword=hdmi extractor&sitesearch=true

The car audio guys have been using this before the Mojo existed.  Car head units like DAPs have been stagnant for over a decade so they use iPads as their head unit to extract a optical signal via HDMI this way.  If you get the 5V version, you should be able to power with a powerbank.

Don't go down the third-party lightning (fake cck w/ ethernet, silver usb cables, etc.) rabbit hole.  This HDMI extraction should be as deep down the rabbit hole you go before you re-evaluate going RPi.  Reminder, the RPi solution is a similar price as going the HDMI extraction route.  Also, not all optical outputs are created equal.

For icing on the cake, maybe consider a ferrite on both ends of the lightning adapter and wrap it in faraday tape.  Something like this product:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fabric-EMI...?keywords=faraday+tape&qid=1583626827&sr=8-14





If another lighting alternative solutions pops up, I'll post...


----------



## jarnopp

AC-12 said:


> It's good to stay pragmatic in this hobby.  We are all at different stages in this hobby.  You are way ahead of the curve, so don't feel pressure to get a $3K - $10K music source because you are in Summit-Fi now.  TT2 + mScaler is a great accomplishment, you shouldn't be peer-pressured also to have consider a high-end music source as well after you accomplished your goal.
> 
> To me the high-end music sources are just optimised powerful PCs forced to use mains power.  It's great if you need software upsampling power or Roon Core, but the much cheaper alternatives can be just as competitive especially if you have the flexibility to go battery-power and optical for Chord DACs.  Once you unbox the high-end music source, it quickly becomes obsolete over time.  Your clear separation of Roon Core and Roon endpoint allows you to focus on a cleaner battery-power low CPU req source and let your powerful iMac run Roon Core.
> 
> ...



This is pragmatic?  Put on my RFI shield jumpsuit before I start to listen to music?


----------



## 474194 (Mar 7, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> This is pragmatic?  Put on my RFI shield jumpsuit before I start to listen to music?



I was referring to the lighting cable.  Obviously the photo gives a wrong impression, but WiFi would be needed so wasn't inferring to cover up the iPod.  Since MK is running iPod, not iPhone am not too concerned about the iDevice.  

Edit:  Oh, I missed.  I thought you were referring to a jumpsuit (case or something) for iPod, not people.  Forgive, I was writing post and not paying too much attention.  I think that will be the next hot trend.  When I direct my next music rap video, RFI jumpsuits will be a given.  RIP Nipsey, cannot include you in music video, maybe CGI Nipsey.  Seriously tho for Chord products, I think we are not far off this RFI reality.  I can see uses for each photo example.


----------



## 474194 (Mar 7, 2020)

Maybe HDMI extractor is not such a good idea.  Didn't consider the HDMI jitter side of things:

bit perfect HDMI

I cut and pasted part of my draft guide MK if you want to see how simple writing the RPi software image is to the microSD card.  I lost some images and formatting during the website upgrade, but you should get the gist.  Too lazy to fix now.  You can skip to STEP#02.

Of course, enjoy your current setup but just keep this as an option when your ready to step to the dark side.

Possible RPi software solutions, there are audiophile-grade RPi OS'es and general-use RPi OS'es:

Seems like the most straightforward way to create an Roon endpoint is with Ropieee.  I believe it's recommended by Roon on their official website.  I have never used, but you should be able to download and then just write the image:

https://ropieee.org/software/

I prefer other software, but don't have Roon to experiment with their 'enable Squeezebox support' option within Roon Core.  Remember, the Roon software on your iPod is just a software agent streaming from Roon Core.  The same software agent will run as a service in RPi Linux without IOS restrictions/sandbox, possible unnecessary upsampling and CCK bottleneck.







Spoiler: For advanced users and FYI.  SKIP STEP



The old way to write an image to an microSD card was more risky as it could wipe out whatever drive you pointed at utilizing the command line with 'dd'.  *Do NOT attempt unless you are familiar with the 'dd' tool.  Just an example of imaging as your writing an pre-built OS to your microSD card bit-by-bit bit-perfect.  Use the Etcher software which performs a similar function in the next step to play if safe.*







Spoiler: Install Balena Etcher for Advanced Users.  [STEP#02]



Now there are tools such a Balena Etcher to make things simple.  It's quite quick too.  If your running HomeBrew, run 'brew cask install balenaetcher'.



With HomeBrew, it's easy to upgrade as needed:







Spoiler: Install Balena Etcher.  [STEP#02]



Now there are tools such a Balena Etcher to make things simple.  It's quite quick too.  Download here:

https://www.balena.io/etcher/

Install as normal for your respective operating system.





Spoiler: Launch Balena Etcher.  [STEP#03]



Once installed, launch the Etcher program.



Simple Main Menu:



Select your image file:



Plug in your microSD card if you have not already done so.  Select target to your microSD card (Note: I'm using an Sandisk USB->microSD adapter [SanDisk MobileMate USB 3.0 microSD Card Reader]):



Flash!:



You may need to enter a password (Admin or account associated with Admin priviledges).

That's it.  You overcame the big hurdle.  Just one more more small hurdle to login to WiFi and identify your IP address.

Etcher copied bit-by-bit to the microSD card.  The Operating System on the microSD card now contains three partitions:




0: is the overall size of the microSD card (I'm swapping between 32GB and 128GB to test)
1: The boot disk partition (PCP_BOOT).
2: A small Linux partition to install apps.  Later on we will resize to 300MB so we can install LMS.

Later on we can create another partition to fully utilise the rest to the microSD card in the advanced section if you desire to have music files on your microSD boot disk for additional capacity. Again, it's not recommended by the developer; but it works fine and others have verified.



Again, you can just start off with a RPi via USB for as long as you are comfortable with...

Later on you can decide your S/PDIF Digi HAT:

https://ropieee.org/audio_hardware/


----------



## flyte3333

Widell said:


> How about "Bluesound", anyway that @GO would potentially work with this, agree not as good as Roon but its playing catch up and not to bad, would be a cost-saver for me...and would pay for the 2GO by itself if it did to not have to walk down the Roon path..as I already have NAD stuff and bluesound??



My question to @Matt Bartlett is about Chromecast Built-in support.

Bluesound gear doesn't feature Chromecast Built-in, so isn't applicable in this case...


----------



## ubs28 (Mar 8, 2020)

This might be a stupid question.

But wouldn’t transmitting data from an iPhone to the 2GO cause more noise than using a cable from the iPhone directly to the Hugo 2 as now an other potential source of noise is added?

As you can see:
iPhone + Hugo 2
iPhone + 2GO + Hugo 2

So in the best case, the 2GO might rival the iPhone + Hugo 2 but most likely the 2GO will add something as it is an additional component (and thus an other potential source of noise) in the chain?


----------



## dontfeedphils

ubs28 said:


> This might be a stupid question.
> 
> But wouldn’t transmitting data from an iPhone to the 2GO cause more noise than using a cable from the iPhone directly to the Hugo 2 as now an other potential source of noise is added?
> 
> ...



I believe it's about what's happening inside the unit transmitting to the DAC. If the 2Go is quieter and produces less jitter it will sound better.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Alternative to the 2Go alternatives  to commence 12 March?


----------



## flyte3333

ubs28 said:


> 2GO will add something as it is an additional component (and thus an other potential source of noise) in the chain?



Correct.

Additional components may be 'low noise' but they aren't 'no noise' - no free lunch.


----------



## miketlse

Peter Hyatt said:


> Alternative to the 2Go alternatives  to commence 12 March?


That is certainly a very cryptic question.


----------



## paulgc

Bit surprised that if shipping in the next week or so @Mojo ideas @Matt Bartlett @ChordElectronics have not posted a User Manual on the web. Is there a new GoFigure version pending I wonder. Hope there are no delays. Not that I am suggesting there are.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I think we’ll see info soon.

as I’ve considered 2Go, I just got mconnect for my wife’s poly. It’s terrific.

because of Chord quality, I want an in house app, but mconnect is easy to use.

it recognized the SD card and everything from Qobuz.


----------



## miketlse

paulgc said:


> Bit surprised that if shipping in the next week or so @Mojo ideas @Matt Bartlett @ChordElectronics have not posted a User Manual on the web. Is there a new GoFigure version pending I wonder. Hope there are no delays. Not that I am suggesting there are.


Try and watch Judes pre-canjam video, because he does mention the updated GoFigure interface, so I anticipate a new GoFigure version for both Poly and 2Go.


----------



## Doody

miketlse said:


> Try and watch Judes pre-canjam video, because he does mention the updated GoFigure interface, so I anticipate a new GoFigure version for both Poly and 2Go.


Unless they've lsat-minute decided to abandon software altogether, when I spoke with Chord at CanJam NYC there was definitely new software coming --- software they insisted was going to be MUCH better based on what they learned with Poly. I'm still monitoring the Android app store .

Doody


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> Unless they've lsat-minute decided to abandon software altogether, when I spoke with Chord at CanJam NYC there was definitely new software coming --- software they insisted was going to be MUCH better based on what they learned with Poly. I'm still monitoring the Android app store .
> 
> Doody


My expectations match yours. The only question remaining is when will it be released.


----------



## ZappaMan (Mar 8, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> This might be a stupid question.
> 
> But wouldn’t transmitting data from an iPhone to the 2GO cause more noise than using a cable from the iPhone directly to the Hugo 2 as now an other potential source of noise is added?
> 
> ...





ubs28 said:


> This might be a stupid question.
> 
> But wouldn’t transmitting data from an iPhone to the 2GO cause more noise than using a cable from the iPhone directly to the Hugo 2 as now an other potential source of noise is added?
> 
> ...


The point of 2go is that it itself is a self contained unit. You do not connect your phone to it via an actual cable. You play music via sd card, or via the network or via Bluetooth or airplay.

you remote control the 2go with your phone but you do not connect your phone to it.  Your phone is connected via Wi-Fi or ble to the 2go.


----------



## 474194 (Mar 8, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> This might be a stupid question.
> 
> But wouldn’t transmitting data from an iPhone to the 2GO cause more noise than using a cable from the iPhone directly to the Hugo 2 as now an other potential source of noise is added?
> 
> ...



It's a great question actually.  It's a bit of a brain burn-in to grasp as it's a paradigm shift in thinking.

I maybe completely wrong since I left the Poly thread in the early days when there were just too many bugs and users ended up being beta testers.

But I believe there is a back-end (server) side and then a front-end (client) side.  The front-end (client) can be anything (iPhone, Android, PC, Mac, Linux, etc.).  GoFigure/Quickplay is just for setup and limited navigation functions to configure/communicate with the back-end (server).

The back-end (server) side is Music Player Daemon:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon

This runs inside 2Go to manage your music library and read off the SD card.

The sound should be very clean as it's a direct USB connection, no cable and it goes from SD card -> MPD (server) -> Hugo2.  No iPhone in the mix.

So more like:
iPhone + Hugo 2 == Traditional way w/ cable
Whatever Front-end (client) + 2Go/MPD (server) + Hugo2 == Modern wireless way

For example, zappaman uses a mac/linux front-end (client) desktop software to navigate his Poly (server).  iPhone (client) is just a remote, completely independent to a degree.  The proprietary Chord software GoFigure iPhone app is needed to setup and configure the back-end (server).  Once it's setup, you should be able to use any MPD client software.  Otherwise, iPhone doesn't play any other role like passing audio to the 2Go unless via AirPlay.

https://www.musicpd.org/clients/

Again, could be completely wrong but this is how my RPi operates tho with different back-end (server) software.  Complete clean separation of duties powered by batteries.  The way things should be.  Integrated has higher risk of noise.

Sometimes I go:

IR remote control (client) + back-end (server) software + Hugo2 when I don't want to deal with a smartphone.


----------



## uzi2

The 2go connects to Hugo2 with USB...


----------



## ZappaMan

A further point here is, you can further quieten electronic activity of poly via airplane mode whereby the Wi-Fi radio is switched of. You basically kick off playlists via ble connection.


----------



## musickid (Mar 8, 2020)

hi AC. the added jitter on the optical out of a HDMI extractor worries me. also i don't know how much power these HDMI extractors would drain out of my 20,000mAh energizer powerbank. one of the wonderous things of my current set up is once charged i'm getting 30+ hours of wifi streaming out of my ipod touch connected to the powerbank which effectively keeps it at a constant 100% charge. i doubt i would hear any difference through a CCK2 i.e. with no charging output only lightning to usb. so for now i'm good to go. i'm aware of the allo digi options but again these are mains powered. the touch has a battery size of around 1000mAh hence 30+ hours streaming with a 20,000mAH powerbank. incredible. the powerbank charges once i finish listening and takes around 2.5 hours to get 100%. with some trial and error i have a totally hassle free plug and play solution giving me a crystal clear sound with dark background. it sounds magnitudes better than a cca. roon remote on the ipod touch is solid. it's an iphone with no cellular.


----------



## ZappaMan (Mar 9, 2020)

Promo video


----------



## NYanakiev

Had a chat with my AD here in the UK. 

Apparently there’s a whole bunch of 2Go units that are good to go but Chord have decided to get one last firmware update installed on all devices before launch.

Said launch is supposed to be taking place this week.


----------



## AndrewOld

NYanakiev said:


> Had a chat with my AD here in the UK.
> 
> Apparently there’s a whole bunch of 2Go units that are good to go but Chord have decided to get one last firmware update installed on all devices before launch.
> 
> Said launch is supposed to be taking place this week.


“One last firmware update”. Famous last words!


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Mar 9, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> Promo video




I love the sound quality of the Hugo 2. It is the best I've heard and the best I own. 

 Being able to take* my own music*, via SD card, with H2  is fantastic.

The size of H2 for portability---- I've taken it on my work travels and on my lap on the plane works just fine.

Today's flight:  H2 plus the Beyer T1.2 and Anna Netrebko's voice:

wow.

The detail is amazing.


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> Bit surprised that if shipping in the next week or so @Mojo ideas @Matt Bartlett @ChordElectronics have not posted a User Manual on the web. Is there a new GoFigure version pending I wonder. Hope there are no delays. Not that I am suggesting there are.



Up now! https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/2go-User-manual.pdf


----------



## paulgc

From Manual: *TIP We recommend using a 2go case to protect the connection between the two devices *

Sound like one may be in the works


----------



## Doody

user manual! cool!

i would imagine more than a few cases are in the works given the numerous H2 cases available. i'm keeping an eye on the Dignis folks http://shop2.dignis.cafe24.com/ .

still no updates to the 'Gofigure' or 'Chord' apps on the Android store.

doody


----------



## Doody

paulgc said:


> From Manual: *TIP We recommend using a 2go case to protect the connection between the two devices *


i didn't try to break the units i played with at canjam nyc, but the connection was not something designed lightly. it's like ikea furniture: there's a pin that screws into one side (presumably H2) and slides into the other (presumably 2go) - and then there are hex/alan screws that tighten and lock the pins in place. it's not a "casual hookup", as it were. it's marriage .

doody


----------



## OuYang

Thanks for the manual. According to the manual, Bluetooth on 2go is always on, but Hugo 2 also has Bluetooth radio, which one is working actually?

And I usually prevent to turn on both 2.4Ghz WiFi and Bluetooth on same device, but it looks like 2go can't turn off Bluetooth.


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 10, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> This might be a stupid question.
> 
> But wouldn’t transmitting data from an iPhone to the 2GO cause more noise than using a cable from the iPhone directly to the Hugo 2 as now an other potential source of noise is added?
> 
> ...



Why would iPhone > 2GO > Hugo 2 induce noise?

Mojo / Poly owners say the Poly is the least noise and best sounding source for Mojo. .. Alternately using a cable to connect iPhone to Hugo 2, induces RFI noise along the USB cable. Then again the USB input on the Hugo 2 is noise filtered.

I suppose it's not impossible to imagine the 2Go will introduce noise, but it's unlikely. Or I think that, but I don't know. I think for the 2Go to induce noise, it would need to be doing massive calculations. Or a large noisy chip. … However 2Go connecting to Hugo 2 would mean the USB connection is noise filtered on the Hugo 2.

Forget jitter which someone wrongly pointed out. The Hugo 2 will re-clock the incoming signal, so no need to worry about jitter.


----------



## carapau

2Go uses bluetooth BLE .


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Any dealers in Phoenix, AZ area?


----------



## dontfeedphils

Peter Hyatt said:


> Any dealers in Phoenix, AZ area?



Not when I was living there.


----------



## stretchneck

Advice I have (Oxford UK) is that delivery is still 10-14 days off.  I preordered on launch day.


----------



## ZappaMan

Darko copying my posts for his own content - shameless.


----------



## Whazzzup

Shameless, fun show, i liked americas version better but will give the UK version another kick someday


----------



## miketlse

ZappaMan said:


> Darko copying my posts for his own content - shameless.


So Darko v Rob - gloves off.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread.831345/post-14264276
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-blu-mk-2-the-official-thread.831343/post-13573672
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/post-12681548


----------



## 474194 (Mar 10, 2020)

musickid said:


> hi AC. the added jitter on the optical out of a HDMI extractor worries me. also i don't know how much power these HDMI extractors would drain out of my 20,000mAh energizer powerbank. one of the wonderous things of my current set up is once charged i'm getting 30+ hours of wifi streaming out of my ipod touch connected to the powerbank which effectively keeps it at a constant 100% charge. i doubt i would hear any difference through a CCK2 i.e. with no charging output only lightning to usb. so for now i'm good to go. i'm aware of the allo digi options but again these are mains powered. the touch has a battery size of around 1000mAh hence 30+ hours streaming with a 20,000mAH powerbank. incredible. the powerbank charges once i finish listening and takes around 2.5 hours to get 100%. with some trial and error i have a totally hassle free plug and play solution giving me a crystal clear sound with dark background. it sounds magnitudes better than a cca. roon remote on the ipod touch is solid. it's an iphone with no cellular.



Hi MK, yes eliminate the HDMI route.  Even if it's implemented well, the optical out will likely not have that magical synergy.

Battery-power is great and it's only going to get more robust.  I haven't measured the hours on mine, but I'm guessing at least 200 hours.  Much more if I go with a larger battery bank.  I think I'm using a 13,000.  I treat it like an Apple Pencil, keyboard or trackpad.  I just charge every month or two.  I don't worry about it much as the RPi is also very low-powered like the iPod.

CCK2, CCK3 or fake third-party CCK is irrelevant.  Even if you can install Linux on a iPod, you still have the CCK issue to deal with one day.  The CCK solution is what many Mojo owners used when it was first released.  There's a reason for the explosion of third-party CCK upgrade cables since then.

I have no desire for Allo products.  They are fine for other DACs, but for Chord DACs, I would want to go the optical route as that is completely RF immune.  I scratched Allo off the checklist right away since they didn't offer optical.  They are a very nichey product.  I go with HiFiBerry as they produce and sell on a larger scale.  Audio products from Naim and Bryston use HiFiBerry's products in their own products because it's solid and well-established.  Because HiFiBerry operates on a larger scale, they can be had for a good value:

https://www.moon-audio.com/bryston-bdp-pi-digital-player.html













You can have the same internal components at a much better value.  No fancy case, screen or mains pwr supply tho:

*Basic Starter Items needed with no case:*



Item
Description
Price (USD)
Link_*RoPieee*_*A RoonBridge ready-to-go RPi image (Country of origin:  EU)**FREE*RoPieee_*HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro*_*Dedicated optimised optical board with galvanic isolation (Country of origin:  Switzerland)**$39.90*HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro_*TOSLINK optical cable*_*TOSLINK to TOSLINK cable (Country of origin:  UK)**$0 [Included with Hugo2]*_*Raspberry Pi Model 3 A+*_*Entry-level desktop PC power in a small footprint (Country of origin:  UK)**$25*Raspberry Pi Model 3 A+ via Adafruit_*microUSB cable for power-only*_*USB Type-A to microUSB to power rPI via Battery Pack or AC power [Just use Hugo2 Charger to rPi should be fine to experiment] (Country of origin:  UK)**$0 [Included with Hugo2]*_*microSD card*_*recommend Samsung EVO+ as it's the most optimal for rPi (Country of origin:  South Korea)**$9.99*32GB EVO+ via BH Photo_*Total*_*$74.89 (applicable taxes not included)*

With the $ saved, you can get a Lifatec glass optical to complete the digital music source.  As a fellow Head-Fi member stated, Lifatec is the gold standard for value and SQ.

http://lifatec.com/toslink2.html

Anyways, the CCK was fine for me for short listening sessions.  But for me nothing will ever replace the silky smoothness of glass optical for long listening sessions.

I can understand why iPod > CCA >= PC/Mac so glad it's more enjoyable.  Again, step in the right direction.  Hopefully, we see more battery-powered solutions like yours and mine in the near future.  Mains is so 2019.

If you decide to take a step into the dark side, just post on the Watt's Up thread that you maybe considering another route.  I'm going on a few years 99% cold turkey hiatus from this site soon, but may lurk on the Watt's Up thread since it's low volume, educational, non-hype and easy-to-catch-up-on.  I was just delaying the hiatus until 2Go release.  It's time to focus on the 2Go.


----------



## supervisor

[deleted]


----------



## 474194 (Mar 10, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> Darko copying my posts for his own content - shameless.



never doubted you, just enjoying pure glass optical too much to worry about usb audio again.


----------



## 474194 (Mar 10, 2020)

comments from the video link (enjoying last RPi comment, i can also cleanly file browse with iPeng):

reminder click on photo for easier viewing...


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## 474194 (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm not endorsing Bryston or even USB.  I'm just using BDP-Pi as an example that audio big names adopt the RPi w/ an RPi HiFiBerry HAT in their product line.  I avoid USB completely by using a RPi optical HAT that goes GPIO -> i2S -> WM8804 with zero USB involvement.  I do not endorse USB on the RPi, only if needed for convenience.

Yes, playing off the file in memory is the way to go:

AS



> For those who don't know, RAMdisk is one of the most high-performance methods for audiophiles in the world, and although I've never read anything about it in this forum and only have a personal friend who has tested before me, I've read a lot, a lot , much information in international scope, where it seems that the theme is more evolved. Reducing latency and high throughput is only a small part of the benefits. If that weren't enough, I've never heard any "original" setup, with SSD, SD card, M.2, or anything else, that delivers audio quality as good as RAMdisk. For me, it's the best, but what I don't know is if there are different RAM models that deliver different sonorities (Corsair vs. Kingston; Kingston vs. Crucial; Corsair vs. GSkill; e.g.).



My whole OS loads in RAM plus I set the 'Now Playing' track to load in memory before playing.

GL with the 2U...  exciting times...


----------



## musickid

AC how do you think a glass optical cable would perform direct out of an imac streaming roon compared to my touch set up? best intuitive opinion?


----------



## NYanakiev

iOS update pending- with support for 2Go! The launch is nigh


----------



## dontfeedphils

I could've sworn they promised availability on launch.


----------



## NYanakiev

That they did..


----------



## dontfeedphils

Sounds like the year+ of extra time after the Poly wasn't enough.


----------



## mrandery (Mar 11, 2020)

On their facebook page Chord claim that some customers already have them in their hands.

They also say that retailers got them last week - that's not true is it?


----------



## Doody

Android GoFigure app was updated in the store a few minutes ago.

Doody


----------



## TKpurple

mrandery said:


> On their facebook page Chord claim that some customers already have them in their hands.
> 
> They also say that retailers got them last week - that's not true is it?


My dealer just sent me an e-mail that they have my 2go in store. So Poland already got it so I assume others destinations should have it as well...


----------



## NYanakiev

TKpurple said:


> My dealer just sent me an e-mail that they have my 2go in store. So Poland already got it so I assume others destinations should have it as well...



Oh WOW!


----------



## pjw241142

Still waiting in the UK (ironically)


----------



## Doody

No other reports of retailers having units - anywhere - as best I can tell. Moon still listing 03/12 (tomorrow) as availability date.

Doody


----------



## TKpurple

TKpurple said:


> My dealer just sent me an e-mail that they have my 2go in store. So Poland already got it so I assume others destinations should have it as well...


I already have mine with me


----------



## Doody

TKpurple said:


> I already have mine with me



Well share, dammit!!!! How is it?!?!?!?

 

Doody


----------



## Doody

Dude - this some serious cold-shoulder stuff you're pullin' here!!!!! We're all dyin' for some info and you're not sharing.

You make Doody sad.

Help!!!!!!!

Xoxo,
Doody


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> Dude - this some serious cold-shoulder stuff you're pullin' here!!!!! We're all dyin' for some info and you're not sharing.
> 
> You make Doody sad.
> 
> ...


Patience, he will have to charge it for 5 hours first.


----------



## Whazzzup

LOL pass the corn


----------



## TKpurple

miketlse said:


> Patience, he will have to charge it for 5 hours first.


Indeed its changing now. I may say that packaging is more luxurious than hugo2. Its heavier then it looks and overall build quality looks good. I have not yet connected it to h2. Initial impression may follow late night or tommorow morning....


----------



## kkrazik2008

Whazzzup said:


> LOL pass the corn



Need to make a new batch, a month later and this thread is 43 pages deep with posts demonstrating absolutely nothing of significance.


----------



## ZappaMan

TKpurple said:


> Indeed its changing now. I may say that packaging is more luxurious than hugo2. Its heavier then it looks and overall build quality looks good. I have not yet connected it to h2. Initial impression may follow late night or tommorow morning....


Hurry up lol, can you live stream on YouTube ?


----------



## miketlse

ZappaMan said:


> Hurry up lol, can you live stream on YouTube ?


yes a live stream before @Whazzzup finishes his corn


----------



## musickid (Mar 11, 2020)

what about dave on the go streaming? daddy2go...for when hugo2 just won't do. looking forward to TK's feedback. He's viewing this thread as i type.


----------



## TKpurple

musickid said:


> what about dave on the go streaming? daddy2go...for when hugo2 just won't do. looking forward to TK's feedback. He's viewing this thread as i type.


Ok so my initial impression from setting up chord 2go. Please note that i own Mojopoly and never thought it was disaster. It just worked for me from day one. Hugo2go starts pretty much when we are at the moment with poly - setting is very similar and those familiar with poly should not have any problems. It may be tricky for new users but with go figure its quite easy. Everything went smothly. 2go fitted exactly my hugo2. It has the same coating in colour. Visuals looks terrific. At first i was thinking why additional holding  pins are required but its good idea as 2go is heavy much heavier than poly so additional pressure needs better security: still you need small key to disconnect devices. Alltogether its quite big and heavy brick. So if anyone ever expressed concerts about Mojopoly portability then this one is one heavy brick alltogether. After settings was completed everythings works rock solid sd card playback - i am using now one from poly. Sd card from my fioo x5 was not discovered but i dont remember if the required formats are the same. Tidal from mconnect works as well and also roon. I did not checked wired connection but have no reason to assume its not ok. Also hot spot mode is not an issue. What changes this bring to the table in relation to poly. I think it works even bit faster (go figure) then before (there is new update required first). In order to use roon there is no need to change settings in go figure any longer.,Just need to activate 2go for the fist time in roon app as end point. Of the tips when configuring 2go with hugo 2 put the imput on hugo to usb white colour - second button from the left as otherwise shotdown every 10 minutes will occour. All in all chord seems to learn the lesson and is fully prepared this time and everything works exactly as it should be with go figure app in place. So no sign of any disaster from my end. And last but not least about the sound.... Well i havenot made any comparisions yet with anything else and its too early to make any big statements. But my initial impression is wow lots of small details easily heard... thats for now...


----------



## paulgc

Fingers crossed for end of month here.


----------



## musickid

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Doody

Any Moon Audio pre-orderers (is that a word?) out there who can confirm MA has or will have units today - as (not originally) advertised?

Doody


----------



## supervisor

no news from this pre-orderererer


----------



## paulgc

supervisor said:


> no news from this pre-orderererer



I am hearing "by end of month" here. A Canadian store that would also be supplied by Bluebird the North American distributor.


----------



## Whazzzup

I think covid 19 has some thoughts on all this and the likelihood of timely launches.. Don't pass the corn , I'm self isolating


----------



## jarnopp

Whazzzup said:


> I think covid 19 has some thoughts on all this and the likelihood of timely launches.. Don't pass the corn , I'm self isolating



You can go blind from that.


----------



## flyte3333

Hi again @Matt Bartlett 

Just wondering if you could please answer my query.

Did you look into Chromecast Built-in support for 2Go?

Is it still possible with the current hardware, via a future firmware update? Is it in Chord's plans?

Or the current 2Go hardware cannot support Chromecast Built-in?

Cheers


----------



## stretchneck

Looks like the 10-14 days to deliver I was given by the retailer was unduely pessimistic.  *My 2go has just arrived* so I'm one of the first UK owners.  Will post my thoughts over the weekend.


----------



## paulgc

stretchneck said:


> Looks like the 10-14 days to deliver I was given by the retailer was unduely pessimistic.  *My 2go has just arrived* so I'm one of the first UK owners.  Will post my thoughts over the weekend.


Look forward to impressions. Waiting here in Canada for mine.


----------



## NYanakiev

My 2Go is now with my UK dealer!!! Should hopefully have a 2Go to play with tomorrow, along with a Focal Utopia.

Can’t wait!


----------



## NYanakiev

NYanakiev said:


> My 2Go is now with my UK dealer!!! Should hopefully have a 2Go to play with tomorrow, along with a Focal Utopia.
> 
> Can’t wait!



Getting it on Tuesday! One hour too late- damn


----------



## musickid (Mar 13, 2020)

let's get it on as marvin would have said.


----------



## Doody (Mar 13, 2020)

So based on the patterns we're seeing, North America has no units. Some number of units are out in the UK and one unit at least made it to Warsaw.

Is this accurate?

Is this some initial production run of 50 units? Or is this a setup like the original H2 where apparently they couldn't machine the bodies fast enough? Or is this a situation where they have bodies but can't get the guts fast enough?

Anybody have a clue? Anybody know when the NA distributor Bluebird is expecting units?

Doody

PS: I pinged Moon Audio a couple days ago - they've been entirely unresponsive. My dealer in the US has no data.


----------



## musickid

the mystery unfolds.


----------



## brintamatic

I ordered from Moon Audio as well. No word.


----------



## paulgc

@MoonAudio still showing 12th.


----------



## paulgc

@drubrew what are you hearing from @ChordElectronics


----------



## PhilW

stretchneck said:


> Looks like the 10-14 days to deliver I was given by the retailer was unduely pessimistic.  *My 2go has just arrived* so I'm one of the first UK owners.  Will post my thoughts over the weekend.



Big box for a little unit


----------



## Feedbacker

Mine has arrived too!


----------



## miketlse

paulgc said:


> @MoonAudio still showing 12th.


Maybe everyone has to factor in the impact of Covid-19 on deliveries of Chord gear to North America.
Even though passenger flights from UK to US are not blocked, airlines had already been cancelling transatlantic flights, because there were so few passengers.
Passenger flights also carry a lot of freight cargo, so this will likely reduce the opportunities for Chord to ship to NA distributor. OK the big couriers will still be flying their dedicated freight aircraft, but I imagine that these flights will now be running at 100% capacity.
I can see that many of you are understandably frustrated at the delay in receiving their 2Go, but probably some of the shipping delays now are 'completely out of Chords hands'.


----------



## NYanakiev

Early impressions, anyone?


----------



## captblaze

miketlse said:


> Maybe everyone has to factor in the impact of Covid-19 on deliveries of Chord gear to North America.
> Even though passenger flights from UK to US are not blocked, airlines had already been cancelling transatlantic flights, because there were so few passengers.
> Passenger flights also carry a lot of freight cargo, so this will likely reduce the opportunities for Chord to ship to NA distributor. OK the big couriers will still be flying their dedicated freight aircraft, but I imagine that these flights will now be running at 100% capacity.
> I can see that many of you are understandably frustrated at the delay in receiving their 2Go, but probably some of the shipping delays now are 'completely out of Chords hands'.



perhaps an official statement would be in order?


----------



## Doody

captblaze said:


> perhaps an official statement would be in order?


Now you're just shoutin' crazy talk.

Sigh,
Doody


----------



## ubs28 (Mar 14, 2020)

I am curious to what the use case of the 2GO is for people that ordered the unit?

With the 2GO you have to.
1. Open settings on iPhone and wait for the 2GO to pair with hotspot.
2. Set up Mconnect correctly.
3. Use the bad folders inside Mconnect to work with Tidal or Qobuz

Or default case:
1. Plugin the cable from Hugo 2 to iPhone. And done. Works 100% perfect everytime and is much faster.

And you can use the native Tidal and Qobuz apps even which is a better experience. And it saves battery life of your iPhone.

With the Mojo I do see the point of the Poly as the cable is annoying when walking around. But the Hugo 2 is too big to walk around with in the first place, so no point of removing the cable?


----------



## captblaze

Doody said:


> Now you're just shoutin' crazy talk.
> 
> Sigh,
> Doody



crazy usually works for me... especially when 1250 bucks is part of the equation


----------



## PhilW

ubs28 said:


> I am curious to what the use case of the 2GO is for people that ordered the unit?
> 
> With the 2GO you have to.
> 1. Open settings on iPhone and wait for the 2GO to pair with hotspot.
> ...



I found the cabled route to be far too noisey and the 2go was super duper quiet. Far more enjoyable.


----------



## supervisor

ubs28 said:


> I am curious to what the use case of the 2GO is for people that ordered the unit?
> 
> With the 2GO you have to.
> 1. Open settings on iPhone and wait for the 2GO to pair with hotspot.
> ...



this is not how it works at home on a WiFi network, where most people will be using 2Go. you even said it's not portable like Mojo.

you turn on the Hugo 2, 2Go turns on automatically. it automatically connects to your home WiFi LAN. it's now visible as an endpoint on Roon, on your iOS devices as an Airplay speaker, via DLNA app, or via an MPD app.

your description above presumes you are not at home. I will never bring my Hugo 2/2Go on a daily commute. it's transportable, not portable.


----------



## Doody

supervisor said:


> it's transportable, not portable.


It is indeed transportable. I spend 8 hours a week on a train commuting, and I want quality audio at home and in my office. It should be a perfect setup for that and fits fine in my briefcase or even coat pocket. Right now I have t carry a DAP + my H2 - this will simplify my life.

Edit: assuming they ever deliver the things. :rolleyes:

Doody


----------



## ubs28 (Mar 14, 2020)

supervisor said:


> this is not how it works at home on a WiFi network, where most people will be using 2Go. you even said it's not portable like Mojo.
> 
> you turn on the Hugo 2, 2Go turns on automatically. it automatically connects to your home WiFi LAN. it's now visible as an endpoint on Roon, on your iOS devices as an Airplay speaker, via DLNA app, or via an MPD app.
> 
> your description above presumes you are not at home. I will never bring my Hugo 2/2Go on a daily commute. it's transportable, not portable.



The Hugo 2 is a portable DAC. I use it 8 hours+ per day in the office for example. Not sure why anyone would want to use their Hugo 2 strictly for home use to be honest.

DLNA for the 2GO is pointless at home, because at home you have access to all your NAS drives and computers on your network. And if you listen to headphones with the Hugo 2, the Hugo 2 is close to you so might as well use a cable directly.

The only way I can see the 2GO be somewhat useful is if the Hugo 2 is in a speaker setup at the TV and you cannot connect a computer or phone to it directly due to distance.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> The Hugo 2 is a portable DAC. I use it 8 hours+ per day in the office for example. Not sure why anyone would want to use their Hugo 2 strictly for home use to be honest.
> 
> DLNA for the 2GO is pointless at home, because at home you have access to all your NAS drives and computers on your network. And if you listen to headphones with the Hugo 2, the Hugo 2 is close to you so might as well use a cable directly.



Nope. Why be desk bound to listen to music? I look forward to relaxing on the sofa and still listening to Roon.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ubs28 said:


> The Hugo 2 is a portable DAC. I use it 8 hours+ per day in the office for example. Not sure why anyone would want to use their Hugo 2 strictly for home use to be honest.
> 
> DLNA for the 2GO is pointless at home, because at home you have access to all your NAS drives and computers on your network. And if you listen to headphones with the Hugo 2, the Hugo 2 is close to you so might as well use a cable directly.
> 
> The only way I can see the 2GO be somewhat useful is if the Hugo 2 is in a speaker setup at the TV and you cannot connect a computer or phone to it directly due to distance.



I use my Hugo2 at home 99% of the time. Is that alright?


----------



## Doody

dontfeedphils said:


> I use my Hugo2 at home 99% of the time. Is that alright?


I'm afraid we're going to have to ask you to leave, sir. It's been fun. Now get out .

Doody


----------



## Doody

ubs28 said:


> The Hugo 2 is a portable DAC. I use it 8 hours+ per day in the office for example. Not sure why anyone would want to use their Hugo 2 strictly for home use to be honest.
> 
> DLNA for the 2GO is pointless at home, because at home you have access to all your NAS drives and computers on your network. And if you listen to headphones with the Hugo 2, the Hugo 2 is close to you so might as well use a cable directly.
> 
> The only way I can see the 2GO be somewhat useful is if the Hugo 2 is in a speaker setup at the TV and you cannot connect a computer or phone to it directly due to distance.


I think you're missing one of the most valuable use cases of H2. It's also an amplifier when used with hyper-efficient speakers. At home my ONLY audio system is an H2 directly feeding a pair of Omega Compact Alnico Monitors (and a sub). At some point I'll get a second pair of Omegas for my place in NYC. So it's a DAC (transportable, one of the best in the business) and an amplifier. 

At work and sometimes at home I'm using it to listen via headphones.

Doody


----------



## ubs28 (Mar 14, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> I use my Hugo2 at home 99% of the time. Is that alright?



That is up to you, just like people using laptops instead of desktops at home.

I just find it strange, considering that you also paid extra for the big battery inside.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ubs28 said:


> That is up to you, just like people using laptops instead of desktops at home.
> 
> I just find it strange, considering that you also paid extra for the big battery inside which is what you don’t end up using also.



Paid extra over what though? I wanted a Hugo2 because I wanted a simple solution and like the Chord sound. Hugo2 was in the budget.


----------



## ubs28

Doody said:


> I think you're missing one of the most valuable use cases of H2. It's also an amplifier when used with hyper-efficient speakers. At home my ONLY audio system is an H2 directly feeding a pair of Omega Compact Alnico Monitors (and a sub). At some point I'll get a second pair of Omegas for my place in NYC. So it's a DAC (transportable, one of the best in the business) and an amplifier.
> 
> At work and sometimes at home I'm using it to listen via headphones.
> 
> Doody



Yes, that is the only use case I can think of were the 2GO is useful, which is with speakers.

But I don’t use the Hugo 2 in that way so I am still trying to figure out how the 2GO is useful to me.


----------



## Doody (Mar 14, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> I just find it strange, considering that you also paid extra for the big battery inside.



The battery is part of the win here. When I'm on the train or at my apartment or at home I can slot ALL my music (1.6TB) into the 2go via sdcard and drive my headphones or my speakers without any RF interference from networks, wires, or any sort of other connection. I know the 2go won't be perfectly isolated and I know the H2 isn't perfectly isolated, but it's a big step away from being jacked into the grid and my servers, which are a noise system akin to living on runway 4-22 at LaGuardia.

Doody

Edit PS: I'm also very much looking forward to the Roon endpoint functionality - big Roon user (at home).


----------



## TKpurple

Some initial thoughts of sound quality to 2go generates.  In general terms it brings more dark, relaxed (more analog maybe) and 3d sound Iike everything falls better into place and improve overall musicality aspect. Detail is more pronounced because  it’s extremely clean source with dark background and improved imaging. Today I run some sort of short evaluation of hugo 2go v hugo2 connected to FiiO x 5 first gen digital out.  Source material was sd card with Agnes Obel Citizen of Glass album, Jethro Tull Songs from the wood and Dire Straits MAn’s too strong. Hugo2 was connected directly into omega Sam XRS speakers or Hifiman 400 I headphones.  I was able to switch sources just by Click of The  source button ofHugo 2 as coax input is on the other side so even with 2go attached coaxial and optical inputs are fully operational.  Similar sort of improvement in terms of more analog darker sound I recognized when was evaluating wave bnc cables against standart ones.  So in general think I share similar view on improvement as provided before in audio consierge review.  I will not say it’s devastating differences but for me rather clearly audible. I am not big audio geek regarding doing comparisons but due to recent development of k-virus I may have more time to play with so I may try to compare it to mojopoly and also add mscaler into play I do not have any other fancy source then my FiiO x5 but 2go seems to be clear improvement for me.  I don’t like stacking and cables and like poly a lot - 2go is great for me as transportable all in one set up for my bit of neglected hugo 2, which I can now use for various headphone and speaker scenarios. I am now waiting impatiently for 2yu to see how it will work as source for mscaler.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Edric Li

For people who will be using Hugo2go on the go and is looking for a carrying solution: look for Nintendo switch carrying cases/bags. Hugo 2 + 2go + a protruding headphone plug has almost the same dimension as a nintendo switch.


----------



## TKpurple

I must say I am waiting for 2yu eagerly. today I toyed with hugo2go versus hugomscaled FiiO x5 and I would be hesitant to say which set up would win. on certain tracks (DS private invastigation)  clarity and depth  provided by 2go was Impressive and I enjoyed it more then mscaled FiiO x5 as a source. Checked only via omega speakers.  2go2yu - mscaler - hugo2 should bring further improvement I imagine.


----------



## TKpurple

Yestersay night I was tinkering my apps trying to make some playlist to play using go figure. I made one using Rigelian but it was not seen on go figure interface. But I noticed last song I played via Rigelian was showing in go figure music player I pressed play and sound quality went through the roof it played whole folder this way even when thought was not playlist.  And it sounded much better then through other apps. It played via 2go hotspot mode.


----------



## rwelles

Wondering how the good the WiFi reception is on the 2Go?? I have the MP, and its reception is, shall we say, less than stellar.


----------



## jambaj0e

Do you guys think this will play well with the Chord Qutest as a home streamer? Reason I don't want to upgrade to the Hugo 2 is because eventually I want to get an M Scaler,  maybe even go to a Hugo 2 TT.


----------



## brintamatic

jambaj0e said:


> Do you guys think this will play well with the Chord Qutest as a home streamer? Reason I don't want to upgrade to the Hugo 2 is because eventually I want to get an M Scaler,  maybe even go to a Hugo 2 TT.


I think you’ll need both the 2Go and 2Yu to use  with the Qutest I believe.


----------



## gleanfont

The quality of the sound looks amazing, I must try this.


----------



## jambaj0e

brintamatic said:


> I think you’ll need both the 2Go and 2Yu to use  with the Qutest I believe.



Yes, that's what I mean, to get both the 2GO and 2YU to complement the Qutest


----------



## AndrewOld

jambaj0e said:


> Do you guys think this will play well with the Chord Qutest as a home streamer? Reason I don't want to upgrade to the Hugo 2 is because eventually I want to get an M Scaler,  maybe even go to a Hugo 2 TT.


I’d save my money and put it towards an M Scaler/Hugo TT 2. There are lots of cheaper solutions for home streaming, maybe they will sound a bit worse, maybe not. The M Scaler and Hugo TT2 will sound massively better, no question.


----------



## jambaj0e

AndrewOld said:


> I’d save my money and put it towards an M Scaler/Hugo TT 2. There are lots of cheaper solutions for home streaming, maybe they will sound a bit worse, maybe not. The M Scaler and Hugo TT2 will sound massively better, no question.



Would it be better to get the Hugo TT2 first or the M Scaler?


----------



## pjw241142

TKpurple said:


> Yestersay night I was tinkering my apps trying to make some playlist to play using go figure. I made one using Rigelian but it was not seen on go figure interface. But I noticed last song I played via Rigelian was showing in go figure music player I pressed play and sound quality went through the roof it played whole folder this way even when thought was not playlist.  And it sounded much better then through other apps. It played via 2go hotspot mode.



You can play the SD card from inside the App = what you are saying. How flexible is that? Is that a function Chord have made better?


----------



## NYanakiev

2Go out for delivery- come on UPS! This is bound to make my WFH experience far more enjoyable!


----------



## AndrewOld

jambaj0e said:


> Would it be better to get the Hugo TT2 first or the M Scaler?


I would go for the TT2 first,  but I’ve no first hand experience. I went Hugo -> Hugo TT -> DAVE ->  + M Scaler. Every step was large, unequivocal, and worthwhile.  The TT2 has a galvanically isolated USB input, lots of taps, and can deliver massive amounts of current. It would be a wonderful next step, imo. Just be patient!


----------



## brintamatic

NYanakiev said:


> 2Go out for delivery- come on UPS! This is bound to make my WFH experience far more enjoyable!


Are you in the US? If so, where did you purchase from?


----------



## NYanakiev

brintamatic said:


> Are you in the US? If so, where did you purchase from?



London


----------



## brintamatic

Ah darn. Congrats.


----------



## NYanakiev

2Go is in the house. Impressed with the packaging- now on charge for six hours. 
Would have been nice of Chord to include a case for Hugo 2+2Go but hey, I was going to buy a nice one anyway 

Come on Van Nuys, get those black cases with red stitching out already! (like they did for Mojo+Poly)


----------



## jarnopp

jambaj0e said:


> Would it be better to get the Hugo TT2 first or the M Scaler?



I agree with AndrewOld above who suggests TT2 would bring more, which it will in transparency and it has the ability to drive your LCD-3 just fine. But since you are using a tube amp now, I would expect the presentation would change quite a bit. If you are in love with the tube sound, then in that case, you might prefer to keep that profile and go for the mScaler first, and ease into more transparency and the new sonic profile.


----------



## TKpurple

pjw241142 said:


> You can play the SD card from inside the App = what you are saying. How flexible is that? Is that a function Chord have made better?


it is seems to be improved over Poly. Maybe poly also improved with last update but i did not checked it as poly sd card ended in 2go.  Now if you play track from sd card using mpd protocol for example in Rigelian app it will be authomatically showed in go figure app the track you are playing. Within this folder directory you can also use go figure to play the songs from this folder without need to create the list. In such a case both gofigure and Rigelian are linked together somehow. But the thing i do not fully understand is that playing via gofigure seems to give quality uplift over Rigelian alone. I dont know if its only louder and gives false impression of beeing better or its actually better as i did not make extendive comparision and i am not sure i am very good at that. When you play via sd card this way from sd card you can switch from 2go hot spot Or vifi mode into  Bluetooth mode without music beeing stopped and loss of quality. It will continue to play the current  folder or list if you have any. So this is imho clear improvement over how I remember it from my Mojopoly experience.


----------



## pjw241142

TKpurple said:


> it is seems to be improved over Poly. Maybe poly also improved with last update but i did not checked it as poly sd card ended in 2go.  Now if you play track from sd card using mpd protocol for example in Rigelian app it will be authomatically showed in go figure app the track you are playing. Within this folder directory you can also use go figure to play the songs from this folder without need to create the list. In such a case both gofigure and Rigelian are linked together somehow. But the thing i do not fully understand is that playing via gofigure seems to give quality uplift over Rigelian alone. I dont know if its only louder and gives false impression of beeing better or its actually better as i did not make extendive comparision and i am not sure i am very good at that. When you play via sd card this way from sd card you can switch from 2go hot spot Or vifi mode into  Bluetooth mode without music beeing stopped and loss of quality. It will continue to play the current  folder or list if you have any. So this is imho clear improvement over how I remember it from my Mojopoly experience.



Thanks will give it a try when my 2go arrives


----------



## kkrazik2008

NYanakiev said:


> 2Go is in the house. Impressed with the packaging- now on charge for six hours.
> Would have been nice of Chord to include a case for Hugo 2+2Go but hey, I was going to buy a nice one anyway
> 
> Come on Van Nuys, get those black cases with red stitching out already! (like they did for Mojo+Poly)



How does the packaging sound? I heard packaging can improve the sound by 17 X, especially on Audio products


----------



## Doody

kkrazik2008 said:


> How does the packaging sound? I heard packaging can improve the sound by 17 X, especially on Audio products


It depends on the type of ink they used for the printing on the cardboard. Lots of noise from those metallic inks - it's a real problem.


----------



## NYanakiev

I can’t play any music via 2Go- really perplexed. This is coming from a Poly user so not new to the concept...


----------



## NYanakiev (Mar 17, 2020)

I can’t even get AirPlay to work :X

EDIT: Input needs to be set to White (USB), apparently. The manual seems to be missing a rather important detail

EDIT 2: Roon working fine too! Time to take the Utopias out of their case

EDIT 3: 2Go has no 5Ghz WiFi but my phone is able to connect to my 1tb server through its own 5Ghz WiFi connection.

I can select 2Go as the output device in Mconnect Pro and hires files are streamed instantly and without interruption. So far so great


----------



## NYanakiev

Currently trying to figure out what’s up with the Roon signal path: no DSP applied


----------



## TKpurple

Of course this has to be white its usb connection and other on the other side other connection are active as well. At first I also did not known why auto shotdown still works.


----------



## paulgc

Looks sweet


----------



## Progisus

NYanakiev said:


> Currently trying to figure out what’s up with the Roon signal path: no DSP applied


Turn on the filters you want and headroom etc. none show turned on.


----------



## ZappaMan

NYanakiev said:


> Currently trying to figure out what’s up with the Roon signal path: no DSP applied


Have you set volume to fixed or device?


----------



## NYanakiev

Fixed volume @ZappaMan


----------



## ZappaMan

NYanakiev said:


> Fixed volume @ZappaMan


Did you try device ? I can’t remember which way around it’s supposed to be to prevent Roon having a pop at setting the volume ...


----------



## NYanakiev




----------



## NYanakiev

ZappaMan said:


> Did you try device ? I can’t remember which way around it’s supposed to be to prevent Roon having a pop at setting the volume ...



I did- still the same..


----------



## Progisus

NYanakiev said:


>


What cable are you using with your Utopia?


----------



## NYanakiev

Progisus said:


> What cable are you using with your Utopia?



Got it as a bonus from my dealer. Far more convenient than the 2/3 metre standard monstrosity of a cable the Utopia come with.


----------



## NYanakiev

Love it!


----------



## alekc

Looking forward for reports how 2go works with Tidal. Great that first devices already arrived


----------



## NYanakiev

alekc said:


> Looking forward for reports how 2go works with Tidal. Great that first devices already arrived



Works pretty great with Tidal via AirPlay. I also use Tidal within Roon and haven’t seen any issues there either.


----------



## alekc

NYanakiev said:


> Works pretty great with Tidal via AirPlay. I also use Tidal within Roon and haven’t seen any issues there either.


Brillant  Thank you for quick feedback. Actually I am still battling with my self should I buy hugo tt 2 or hugo 2. 2go with Tidal working out of the box is a bit of game changer for me. I am testing Roon due to 2go actually, so far I was quite happy with Audirvana despite its different problems when upsampling.


----------



## supervisor

NYanakiev said:


> Love it!



Looks so cool.


----------



## musickid

Welcome aboard..thankyou for choosing to fly with 2go airways.


----------



## Doody

musickid said:


> Welcome aboard..thankyou for choosing to fly with 2go airways.


Speaking of 'flying' - anybody heard _anything_ about whether our favorite (cough) North American distributor Bluebird has product yet?

See what I did there? 

Doody


----------



## Vyyy

Grats. So how does it sound?  Versus PC USB?


----------



## mrandery

Question for those using Roon -

Does Roon allow you to set the Max Sample Rate to 768?  And DSD512?

The max available in the drop down list is 384 and DSD256.

2go and Hugo 2 can do 768 and DSD512.


----------



## NYanakiev

mrandery said:


> Question for those using Roon -
> 
> Does Roon allow you to set the Max Sample Rate to 768?  And DSD512?
> 
> ...



Nope, not at the moment. I also cannot get rid of this stupid DSP volume adjustment.


----------



## ZappaMan

NYanakiev said:


> Nope, not at the moment. I also cannot get rid of this stupid DSP volume adjustment.


Is it possible to adjust volume via Gofigure, is it applying a modifier?


----------



## NYanakiev

ZappaMan said:


> Is it possible to adjust volume via Gofigure, is it applying a modifier?



Great guess! Bit perfect mode wasn’t set to ON in GoFigure


----------



## brintamatic

NYanakiev said:


> Great guess! Bit perfect mode wasn’t set to ON in GoFigure


These screenshots - are they using GoFigure or MConnect or both? Sorry, I have never used a Poly in the past so this is all new to me.


----------



## TKpurple

brintamatic said:


> These screenshots - are they using GoFigure or MConnect or both? Sorry, I have never used a Poly in the past so this is all new to me.


I think they are from roon mobile app.


----------



## brintamatic

TKpurple said:


> I think they are from roon mobile app.


Thanks. I see that now.


----------



## ZappaMan

NYanakiev said:


> Great guess! Bit perfect mode wasn’t set to ON in GoFigure


Aye, I had similar issue with chromecast audio.


----------



## brintamatic (Mar 18, 2020)

For Roon setup, under the MQA capabilities section, which setting do you guys choose to use with Chord Hugo 2 and 2Go?
No MQA Support
Decoder and Renderer
Decoder Only
Renderer Only

Also, for DSD Playback Strategy, which setting?
DSD over PCM v1.0
Convert to PCM
Initial dCS method


----------



## stretchneck

I have returned my Chord 2go for full refund.

I am gutted because 2go sounded great.  My main problem was that 2go would not make itself visible as a renderer in MConnect using my iPhone 11 Pro Max.  Oddly it did appear on my iPad Air 2, but then it failed to playback music.  Chord are apparently aware of this issue and requires you to restart your iPhone - but this only provided temporary fix for me and 2go disappeared as a renderer again shortly after.

Airplay, built-in radio (and untested but I suspect as well, Roon) all worked fine - but I'm interested in Tidal via uPNP.

I had other issues as well, but I feel it unfair to comment further on this forum since I have returned the unit and it might be that my specific combination of network topology or electronic devices haven't figured in their internal testing.  I hope Chord can work on it some more - the audio qualities of 2Go are very good, it's fast, rythmic and detailed bang on neutral in tonal colour - microSD playback is the best source I've heard.


----------



## Doody

stretchneck said:


> I have returned my Chord 2go for full refund.
> 
> I am gutted because 2go sounded great.  My main problem was that 2go would not make itself visible as a renderer in MConnect using my iPhone 11 Pro Max.  Oddly it did appear on my iPad Air 2, but then it failed to playback music.  Chord are apparently aware of this issue and requires you to restart your iPhone - but this only provided temporary fix for me and 2go disappeared as a renderer again shortly after.
> 
> ...



You are a gentleman, stretchneck. 

My plan is micro sd  playback, so I'm not too concerned that I'll be a happy camper.

But we would all, I'm sure, be interested in hearing the other failings you found. If only to make sure that we're informed and we can test them too - for both ourselves and for Chord.

I probably speak for all the 2go 'waiters' at this point that none of us expected 'perfection' out of the box. It took a long time to get Poly sorted out, but it eventually got stable and people are comfortable with it. A lot of these problems are presumably "fixable software".

Any additional info appreciated, sir.

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

stretchneck said:


> I have returned my Chord 2go for full refund.
> 
> I am gutted because 2go sounded great.  My main problem was that 2go would not make itself visible as a renderer in MConnect using my iPhone 11 Pro Max.  Oddly it did appear on my iPad Air 2, but then it failed to playback music.  Chord are apparently aware of this issue and requires you to restart your iPhone - but this only provided temporary fix for me and 2go disappeared as a renderer again shortly after.
> 
> ...



Weird mconnect is very much visible as a renderer in my case. I also have an iPhone 11 Pro Max....works great too...


----------



## NYanakiev

stretchneck said:


> I have returned my Chord 2go for full refund.
> 
> I am gutted because 2go sounded great.  My main problem was that 2go would not make itself visible as a renderer in MConnect using my iPhone 11 Pro Max.  Oddly it did appear on my iPad Air 2, but then it failed to playback music.  Chord are apparently aware of this issue and requires you to restart your iPhone - but this only provided temporary fix for me and 2go disappeared as a renderer again shortly after.
> 
> ...



Just tried this again. MConnect (Tidal) works fine; MConnect also works great with far higher res tracks than Tidal stored on my server.

What’s more, it also works consistently. Hardware fault perhaps?


----------



## stretchneck

NYanakiev said:


> Just tried this again. MConnect (Tidal) works fine; MConnect also works great with far higher res tracks than Tidal stored on my server.
> 
> What’s more, it also works consistently. Hardware fault perhaps?


That's the feedback that Chord gave me as well as it's been rock solid for them in testing.  I do wonder if it was maybe a unit with faults, but if there are issues with my other equipment preceeding the 2Go then I don't really see it as being fair for me to air them here.

Dealer was top notch and no quibbles.  I evidenced all of my findings, including a video of operation to Chord, so feel that I've played my part.  As you say its early in the products lifecycle.

I have a NUC running Gentoo player, Etherregen and a Paul Hynes SR7 power supply.  This config has come about through testing of lots of different combinations.  Not really the direction of travel I want as I would like a more compact (one box) solution. 2Go is sonically competitive with the aformentioned combination.  This combination is a touch warmer in tonal colour and has a slightly larger soundstage compared to the 2Go IMO.  However goes to show you that 2Go sounds very very good - 2Go is perhaps better in terms of microdetail retrieval and PRAT.  Gentoo player works flawlessly for me and is a free download (FYI Euphony sounds very similar, perhaps Gentoo is slightly more resolving, whereas Euthony is a smoother analog sound).

I have done a lot of work on evaluating streamers over on Audiophilestyle, great fun hearing all the differences, but if it doesn't work functionally then I'm not prepared to spend a huge amount of time on it.  I had a similar experience with Audiolinux - some people thought it was great - but for me it was a functional knightmare and I had to find workaround after workaround to get it to do what I wanted.  Life's too short.  I'll either stick as I am, or evaluate another one box solution such are Aries G1 or Innuos Zen 3.  Portability isn't an issue for me.


----------



## NYanakiev

stretchneck said:


> That's the feedback that Chord gave me as well as it's been rock solid for them in testing.  I do wonder if it was maybe a unit with faults, but if there are issues with my other equipment preceeding the 2Go then I don't really see it as being fair for me to air them here.
> 
> Dealer was top notch and no quibbles.  I evidenced all of my findings, including a video of operation to Chord, so feel that I've played my part.  As you say its early in the products lifecycle.
> 
> ...



I use an Audiostore Prestige 3 and have been pretty happy with it! To me the 2Go complements a server like that really well- it’s a shame things didn’t work out for you..


----------



## ZappaMan

stretchneck said:


> That's the feedback that Chord gave me as well as it's been rock solid for them in testing.  I do wonder if it was maybe a unit with faults, but if there are issues with my other equipment preceeding the 2Go then I don't really see it as being fair for me to air them here.
> 
> Dealer was top notch and no quibbles.  I evidenced all of my findings, including a video of operation to Chord, so feel that I've played my part.  As you say its early in the products lifecycle.
> 
> ...


thats a really interesting comparison, thank you.


----------



## tonyl59

One thing I wasn’t expecting is that only one SD card at a time can be made available to apps like MConnect and 8Player. I imagined it would be like a twin- card dap and index both cards. Maybe I’m doing something wrong...


----------



## mrandery

The DLNA implementation on this is a bit flakey

Works fine - Audirvana on MacOS, 8player on ios
Does not work - Qobuz desktop app on MacOS - it shows up as a player but won't play to it
Does not even show up - mconnect on ios


----------



## mrandery

tonyl59 said:


> One thing I wasn’t expecting is that only one SD card at a time can be made available to apps like MConnect and 8Player. I imagined it would be like a twin- card dap and index both cards. Maybe I’m doing something wrong...



You're not doing anything wrong

I thinks it's designed like this - that's why the switch in gofigure settings.


----------



## NYanakiev

mrandery said:


> The DLNA implementation on this is a bit flakey
> 
> Works fine - Audirvana on MacOS, 8player on ios
> Does not work - Qobuz desktop app on MacOS - it shows up as a player but won't play to it
> Does not even show up - mconnect on ios



Shows up in MConnect just fine for me


----------



## mrandery

NYanakiev said:


> Shows up in MConnect just fine for me



Yup, that's why I said it's flakey.  On my phone it shows up in 8player but not on mconnect - same phone - tried rebooting no difference.


----------



## NYanakiev

Weird. Fine on my iPhone and iPad+ my flatmate’s iOS devices.


----------



## lcasadonte

tonyl59 said:


> One thing I wasn’t expecting is that only one SD card at a time can be made available to apps like MConnect and 8Player. I imagined it would be like a twin- card dap and index both cards. Maybe I’m doing something wrong...


The device does not see 2 cards at the same time?  Thats a show stopper for me.  Will never buy one if thats the case and boy does that seem stupid at this price point.  I hope you're wrong, but I'm lovin my old Kann better and better.


----------



## NYanakiev

lcasadonte said:


> The device does not see 2 cards at the same time?  Thats a show stopper for me.  Will never buy one if thats the case and boy does that seem stupid at this price point.  I hope you're wrong, but I'm lovin my old Kann better and better.



I find it curious that a 2TB sd card might not be seen as enough by some.

Personally, I really don’t see the above as a problem.


----------



## Doody

NYanakiev said:


> I find it curious that a 2TB sd card might not be seen as enough by some.
> 
> Personally, I really don’t see the above as a problem.



It's an issue, for sure IMHO. We can only buy 1TB cards right now. 2TB cards may be much further out than we think - and I have a bad feeling they won't happen until the next evolutionary step in micro SD standards (defined, but not implemented yet - I wrote a long post on this earlier in this thread). My music collection is just over 1.5TB, growing quickly, and I want it _all_ available _all_ the time. I still use my Cayin N5iiS and FiiO M11 because those are the most recent products in their respective lines with two SD slots instead of one. IME, FiiO does a better job than Cayin in regard to 'integrating' the data from the various sources so it looks like one big pile of music, but I never found the Cayin solution 'painful' by any stretch.

As I am not yet in possession of my 2go (sigh), I'm unable to compare more deeply. 

While I prefer the FiiO solution, I have happily lived with the Cayin solution. So whichever solution is offered up, effectively, by 2go and GoFigure should work for me.

Doody


----------



## Edric Li

mrandery said:


> You're not doing anything wrong
> 
> I thinks it's designed like this - that's why the switch in gofigure settings.



So you'd have to switch between cards in the settings? Does it have to re-index the card and, if so, how long does it take?


----------



## jlbrach

NYanakiev said:


> I find it curious that a 2TB sd card might not be seen as enough by some.
> 
> Personally, I really don’t see the above as a problem.



some of us have large libraries of hi rez music and there are no 2TB cards available....


----------



## NYanakiev

Edric Li said:


> So you'd have to switch between cards in the settings? Does it have to re-index the card and, if so, how long does it take?



I think that the indexing happens when you initially insert the micro SD cards. Switching from one to the other doesn’t seem to require further indexing.


----------



## Doody

For those of you waiting in the US, if you inquire with Chord they are telling folks 'April'.

Doody


----------



## paulgc

Interesting. Of course that could be 13 days - 43 days.


----------



## enragedlemon

Hi all. I received my 2go yesterday and after some initial frustration in setting it up it is working a charm. Just one question regarding digital volume. I am using mConnect on iOS with Bit Perfect turned on in GoFigure but I am still able to control the digital volume in mConnect and it has an effect. I assumed Bit Perfect would have prevented any control over the digital volume from source apps?


----------



## NYanakiev

enragedlemon said:


> Hi all. I received my 2go yesterday and after some initial frustration in setting it up it is working a charm. Just one question regarding digital volume. I am using mConnect on iOS with Bit Perfect turned on in GoFigure but I am still able to control the digital volume in mConnect and it has an effect. I assumed Bit Perfect would have prevented any control over the digital volume from source apps?



Same here. I thought bit perfect playback should have prevented that from being possible.


----------



## Doody

paulgc said:


> Interesting. Of course that could be 13 days - 43 days.


Exactly. I wouldn't advise any breath-holding  

Unfortunately, this is my Nth go-round with Chord releasing products. I need my head examined! Every single exercise has been an entertainment-filled ride! _C'est la vie._ Right this moment I'm sure there are SARS-CoV-2 issues messing up the supply chain, so its not entirely their fault. 

 Doody


----------



## TKpurple

enragedlemon said:


> Hi all. I received my 2go yesterday and after some initial frustration in setting it up it is working a charm. Just one question regarding digital volume. I am using mConnect on iOS with Bit Perfect turned on in GoFigure but I am still able to control the digital volume in mConnect and it has an effect. I assumed Bit Perfect would have prevented any control over the digital volume from source apps?


In mConnect bit perfect does not prevent volume from source  app but it prevent imho if played by go figure or wider those apps which works on the basis mpd.


----------



## wsilvio

Doody said:


> For those of you waiting in the US, if you inquire with Chord they are telling folks 'April'.
> 
> Doody


Moon Audio is now listing March 25th on their site.


----------



## ZappaMan

if  you imagine the signal coming through a series of junctions, when it gets to 2go, it has no idea what has happened on any previous junction, so bit perfect to 2go, just means that it wont change the signal before passing it onto the next junction (dac) (i'm guessing).


----------



## enragedlemon

stretchneck said:


> I am gutted because 2go sounded great.  My main problem was that 2go would not make itself visible as a renderer in MConnect using my iPhone 11 Pro Max.  Oddly it did appear on my iPad Air 2, but then it failed to playback music.  Chord are apparently aware of this issue and requires you to restart your iPhone - but this only provided temporary fix for me and 2go disappeared as a renderer again shortly after.



I can confirm this behaviour with the 2go, mConnect, and an iPhone 11 Pro. However unlike with your situation restarting the iPhone did nothing and it was only resolved by restarting the 2go. I have a multi-access point network at home with access point-steering enabled (similar to a mesh network but based on enterprise gear) and the issue seems to happen when I cross from one access point to another. The song currently player will finish to the end and then mConnect will warn that the renderer stopped responding. I note that the DLNA and MPD servers still remain visible and connectable as does the AirPlay service - it is literally just the UPnP/DLNA renderer that seems to crash. This is very reminiscent of an issue that occurred on the Poly when a network change happened. I have raised a ticket with Chord Support and will alert my distributor.


----------



## Doody

wsilvio said:


> Moon Audio is now listing March 25th on their site.


you're not trading stock based on the MA site are you? it was "Feb 29" and then it was "Now Shipping" and then it was "Mar 12" and now it's "Mar 25".

i have been told that MA gets stuff 'first' in the US, so maybe that's a positive sign that it's "early April" not Apr 30. we can all hope .

doody


----------



## wsilvio

I'm hoping that's the last date change on their site.


----------



## mrandery

enragedlemon said:


> I can confirm this behaviour with the 2go, mConnect, and an iPhone 11 Pro. However unlike with your situation restarting the iPhone did nothing and it was only resolved by restarting the 2go. I have a multi-access point network at home with access point-steering enabled (similar to a mesh network but based on enterprise gear) and the issue seems to happen when I cross from one access point to another. The song currently player will finish to the end and then mConnect will warn that the renderer stopped responding. I note that the DLNA and MPD servers still remain visible and connectable as does the AirPlay service - it is literally just the UPnP/DLNA renderer that seems to crash. This is very reminiscent of an issue that occurred on the Poly when a network change happened. I have raised a ticket with Chord Support and will alert my distributor.



Aha, I have a Unifi multi AP network at home.  And, as I posted earlier, am having problems with the DLNA renderer too.


----------



## ubs28

I have the same problem with the Chord Poly too on my home network. 

So I am not suprised that these issues are also on the 2GO.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> I have the same problem with the Chord Poly too on my home network.
> 
> So I am not suprised that these issues are also on the 2GO.



I wonder why I’m not seeing any of this. I used to have this issue with Poly though..


----------



## ubs28 (Mar 20, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> I wonder why I’m not seeing any of this. I used to have this issue with Poly though..



I haven’t seen the code of the Chord Poly. But I do know it is a problem of the Chord Poly as all my other devices do show up.

Luckly this issue does not show up when using hotspot on my iPhone 11 Pro Max. So the Poly is still usable in the end, as I can stream with my other devices at home.


----------



## brintamatic

mrandery said:


> Aha, I have a Unifi multi AP network at home.  And, as I posted earlier, am having problems with the DLNA renderer too.


I have a  Meraki mesh network at home right now. I wonder if the Poly/2Go has issues with mesh networks. Sorry that I cannot contribute to this test - I’m in the US so we haven’t gotten our 2Go shipment yet.


----------



## stancorrected

Doody said:


> you're not trading stock based on the MA site are you? it was "Feb 29" and then it was "Now Shipping" and then it was "Mar 12" and now it's "Mar 25".
> 
> i have been told that MA gets stuff 'first' in the US, so maybe that's a positive sign that it's "early April" not Apr 30. we can all hope .
> 
> doody



I walked into a retailer in the UK yesterday and bought a 2GO for delivery in ten days time. The order with Chord was placed over the phone while I was in the store. It was relayed to me that all initial 2GO devices had now been shipped by Chord, and therefore mine would be from a further manufacturing run. What the implications are for North American availability  I couldn't tell you, but as a former Toronto, Canada resident, my experience of Chord's NA distribution set up (and I unfortunately had quite a bit)  was that it was somewhat shambolic when it came to meeting what was promised. I'm hoping my UK experience will be better.


----------



## paulgc

brintamatic said:


> I have a  Meraki mesh network at home right now. I wonder if the Poly/2Go has issues with mesh networks. Sorry that I cannot contribute to this test - I’m in the US so we haven’t gotten our 2Go shipment yet.



I have a Poly on Linksys Velop Mesh. No issues at all.


----------



## miketlse

brintamatic said:


> I have a  Meraki mesh network at home right now. I wonder if the Poly/2Go has issues with mesh networks. Sorry that I cannot contribute to this test - I’m in the US so we haven’t gotten our 2Go shipment yet.


Meraki mesh networks did experience many problems with the early Poly firmware. @Matt Bartlett have the Meraki mesh issues been sorted now?


----------



## lcasadonte

NYanakiev said:


> I find it curious that a 2TB sd card might not be seen as enough by some.
> 
> Personally, I really don’t see the above as a problem.


I have 4tb of music that I'd like to take with me.


----------



## NYanakiev

I reached out to Chord support, questioning their implementation of needing to toggle sd cards on and off.

I understand that the above is something that is being actively looked into.


----------



## Alexandre Marques

I've made a very small video on Chord 2Go and Hugo 2. see here:


----------



## NYanakiev (Mar 21, 2020)

Alexandre Marques said:


> I've made a very small video on Chord 2Go and Hugo 2. see here:




I really liked 2Go's packaging- clearly Hugo 2's has changed to accommodate that of his little bro's.
Good job Chord!

@Alexandre Marques cool video! Looked quite blurry on my 4k screen (as in more blurry than other 1080p videos, that is)


----------



## paulgc

Alexandre Marques said:


> I've made a very small video on Chord 2Go and Hugo 2. see here:




So looking forward to the 2go being in stock in North America. I am so ready to “digitally distance” while I socially distance. Have one on preorder here in Canada.


----------



## NYanakiev

@paulgc I bet you'll love it. It feels like a totally new product compared to Poly (obviously in a good way);


----------



## paulgc

Was in at the bleeding edge of Poly. It became a totally different unit when @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas @Matt Bartlett allowed us to “bin the pin” with 2.0. Still my daily mobile traveler with @KB Atlas. But yes so looking forward to a higher end transportable. Itching for my unit. Hopefully an appropriate case for H2 2Go will be announced soon.


----------



## NYanakiev

Poly is indeed a completely different now compared to the massive letdown at launch. 
Still, even for an iOS user such as myself, I often had to deal with its various quirks, which did it for me. Most of those quirks are down to hardware, rather than software.

Yes, Mojo is still great today but I much prefer a DAP like my Cayin N6ii that just works, full stop. 
As for 2Go, it is already showing great potential so let's hope it gets fulfilled.


----------



## ubs28

Alexandre Marques said:


> I've made a very small video on Chord 2Go and Hugo 2. see here:




The colour of the 2Go and Hugo 2 looks different in your video? On my iPhone (i know it is not a super accurate display) it looks like the Hugo 2 has a lighter tint of black.


----------



## TKpurple

I cant see any colour difference between my 2 years old h2 and 2go. Small difference was between Mojo and poly when bought together....


----------



## Alexandre Marques

NYanakiev said:


> I really liked 2Go's packaging- clearly Hugo 2's has changed to accommodate that of his little bro's.
> Good job Chord!
> 
> @Alexandre Marques cool video! Looked quite blurry on my 4k screen (as in more blurry than other 1080p videos, that is)




Yes I noticed that too! I think that it's because of the fish eye effect I had to use to record the video


----------



## kkrazik2008

Alexandre Marques said:


> I've made a very small video on Chord 2Go and Hugo 2. see here:




I have a legitimate question, and will preface it by saying I mean no disrespect to the video creator or anyone else.  

In reading reviews, impressions, etc.. I notice there is much time and words dedicated to the packaging, more so than than the sound of the product. I’ve notice it with headphones, DAC’s, amps, etc. here on head-fi Reddit, headphone review websites, and YouTube reviews.

Why the emphasis on something that has zero affect on the audio quality of the product? 

Maybe I am a savage, as I rip open the package as soon as I get it so I can set it up and enjoy the listening experience.


----------



## musickid (Mar 21, 2020)

it's a nice part of the process and quality packaging can indicate a quality product. in fact you could even go as far to say that the packaging is more important than the product itself.


----------



## kkrazik2008

musickid said:


> it's a nice part of the process and quality packaging can indicate a quality product. in fact you could even go as far to say that the packaging is more important than the product itself.


Please elaborate on how its more important than the product? If it’s packed well and properly to ensure it arrives in the same manner it is sent, then that is all one could ask for. But to spend more time discussing it during an impression/review is a waste.

So again, what bearing does it have on the functionality of the product? 

Here is an example, and maybe it’s not the best example but it will clarify my point. When automakers ship cars to dealers and receiving centers they are wrapped up and cushioned to prevent any damahe during the journey. Once it arrives they unwrap, unpack, wash, polish, and prep the car for customers. We don’t see this process because it serves to protect the car on its way to the final destination, that is the purpose. There are no car reviews or impressions on the packaging.


----------



## musickid

when you see a beautiful lady you are drawn towards her by her outwards "packaging". it's exactly the same with hugo 2, mojo and tt2. however with dave we make an exception. i hope that clarifies things.


----------



## Doody

the packaging doesn't matter. it's a "nice to have" feature. in theory it signals quality inside. but there's no direct correlation, of course.

in fact, all that packaging is quite non-free. we're paying for it in the end - sometimes $10 or $20 or even $50 for super-amazing stuff. on a $1300 product of course, $10 or whatever isn't a big deal. in fact, i'd happily take my 2go with NO packaging - just roll it all in bubble wrap - if i could actually friggin' GET my 2go .

as long as it serves its FUNCTIONAL purpose (protect the stuff) then its job is done. anything above that is just 'marketing' cost.

but people dig it. _shrug_ whatever makes one happy!

doody


----------



## Doody

musickid said:


> when you see a beautiful lady you are drawn towards her by her outwards "packaging". it's exactly the same with hugo 2, mojo and tt2. however with dave we make an exception. i hope that clarifies things.


ROFL. That ugly stand doesn't help either .

Doody


----------



## kkrazik2008

musickid said:


> when you see a beautiful lady you are drawn towards her by her outwards "packaging". it's exactly the same with hugo 2, mojo and tt2. however with dave we make an exception. i hope that clarifies things.



Your analogy is much better, my original question stands. Why do reviews/impressions spend more time talking about the packaging and less on the sound?


----------



## Doody

kkrazik2008 said:


> Your analogy is much better, my original question stands. Why do reviews/impressions spend more time talking about the packaging and less on the sound?


lazy? clueless? misguided? who knows 

doody


----------



## Doody

For any 2go owner who is concerned about the color-match of their 2go to their Hugo2, please feel free to post me their 2go. I have a spectrometer and and I can do some very scientific tests on hue. I can test silver units better than black units, but I'll test either.

I'll promise to get your unit back to you as soon as US availability is sorted. And I only need to test one unit - so first-come first-served!

PM me for the address!



Doody


----------



## rwelles

I agree that some reviewer spend waaaay too much time on unboxing and packaging. Yes, it is immaterial to the functionality. 

However, it does have an important psychological impact on the user. Apple is a great example. It has a substantial impact on the user's perception. After all, music IS all about perception.


----------



## paulgc

Doody said:


> For any 2go owner who is concerned about the color-match of their 2go to their Hugo2, please feel free to post me their 2go. I have a spectrometer and and I can do some very scientific tests on hue. I can test silver units better than black units, but I'll test either.
> 
> I'll promise to get your unit back to you as soon as US availability is sorted. And I only need to test one unit - so first-come first-served!
> 
> ...




i will take any Silver unit that fails and is not Silver enough


----------



## Mr X

Any UK owners that have ordered and received their 2Go from Nintronics yet?

Was told beginning of last week and their customer service has been non existent.
Any of those that have received where did you purchase from?


----------



## tonyl59

I ordered my silver one online from Nintronics on Friday 13th and received it on Tuesday 17th. I have bought (and part-exchanged) quite a few items from them, and always found them to be an excellent dealer, friendly and helpful. When did you place your order, and for which colour?


----------



## NYanakiev

Mr X said:


> Any UK owners that have ordered and received their 2Go from Nintronics yet?
> 
> Was told beginning of last week and their customer service has been non existent.
> Any of those that have received where did you purchase from?



Fanthorpes HiFi; Futureshop also had stock


----------



## Mr X

tonyl59 said:


> I ordered my silver one online from Nintronics on Friday 13th and received it on Tuesday 17th. I have bought (and part-exchanged) quite a few items from them, and always found them to be an excellent dealer, friendly and helpful. When did you place your order, and for which colour?



I also did a trade up and purchase but on Tuesday 10th and was told a delivery expectation of the following week. When I finally called last week following no reply to my chase email was promised a call back twice. 

I appreciate there’s bigger things in the world going on right now but I simplify wanted an update that’s all.  Maybe I’ve just been unlucky. 

Oh and I ordered black but again I just don’t know if there is an issue or not. Guess I will call and ask again but will probably just cancel and purchase elsewhere and sell my mojo/poly privately.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Hi all,
       Clearly this is an unprecedented situation we are facing across the world at the moment.
I just hope that everyone here and all your families remain safe and healthy.
I just want to reassure you that everyone at Chord Electronics is currently safe and well but we are
having to make some big adjustments to cope with the current crisis and this means that
our presence on this forum will be very limited for the foreseeable future. However we will
still be providing support via email as normal at support@chordelectronics.co.uk.

I can see concerns over stock availability of 2Go but please don't worry. We have plenty of stock.
The demand for black 2Go was very high so all of these sold out for a short while but we are now back
in stock again. Obviously given the current restrictions it is not so easy for us to send products out but
we are working as hard as we can to fulfil all orders as quickly as the situation allows us to.

The other issues reported with M Connect and mesh networks we are looking at. We can reproduce
the issue with M Connect on a single newer iPhone XS but with Android and an older
iPhone 7 there is no issue. Interestingly it is related to something on this particular phone as other colleagues
( and other customers ) with the same model of phone do not have an issue.

So all I can ask is that you bear with us during this incredibly difficult time but most importantly of all stay safe
and try to enjoy your music whilst we all wait for the situation to improve.

Matt


----------



## Doody

Matt:

Lovely to hear from you guys - and to know that people are okay. Please take care of each other. 

We bitch and whine and moan a lot - but most of us are long-time members of the extended Chord family. We know you guys are doing your best. And in this case we know that a lot of the issues of product availability are out of your control. We'll get our units. We waited for our Polys and Hugo2s and Daves and HMSs. This too shall pass.

Doody


----------



## paulgc

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi all,
> Clearly this is an unprecedented situation we are facing across the world at the moment.
> I just hope that everyone here and all your families remain safe and healthy.
> I just want to reassure you that everyone at Chord Electronics is currently safe and well but we are
> ...



@Matt


Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi all,
> Clearly this is an unprecedented situation we are facing across the world at the moment.
> I just hope that everyone here and all your families remain safe and healthy.
> I just want to reassure you that everyone at Chord Electronics is currently safe and well but we are
> ...



Great to hear from you. Difficult times for sure. Business and more importantly family and personal safety. Any insight you can share on outbound supply chain to North America?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

paulgc said:


> @Matt
> 
> 
> Great to hear from you. Difficult times for sure. Business and more importantly family and personal safety. Any insight you can share on outbound supply chain to North America?


North America was shipped to the distributor last week and I believe more will go this week providing no more restrictions are put in place by either the UK or US governments.


----------



## rwelles

Matt Bartlett said:


> North America was shipped to the distributor last week and I believe more will go this week providing no more restrictions are put in place by either the UK or US governments.


I just heard from Todd @ TTVJ. He's expecting his 2Go shipment to arrive this week!!


----------



## NYanakiev (Mar 23, 2020)

Audio Concierge in the UK also have the 2Go in stock now. Glad that more people can join the 2Go party now

@PhilW has always provided me with a first-rate service, cannot recommend AC enough


----------



## pjw241142

Hi All - I'm not a very proficient user but I've finally managed to get Roon streaming Tidal working on the 2go, which is a major achievement for me, though with everyone home and a contended service, streaming has been a bit shaky at times.

However I'm not sure if I've got the best quality from the 2go as it seems to be using Airplay per this picture from my Roon set up page below. I've tried streaming the Division Bell 24/96 Master from Tidal and the light stayed Red from the middle of my Hugo2 indicating 44.1 only. Do I need to change the settings or do something else to get the best sound from Roon? Thanks in advance for some help


----------



## NYanakiev

pjw241142 said:


> Hi All - I'm not a very proficient user but I've finally managed to get Roon streaming Tidal working on the 2go, which is a major achievement for me, though with everyone home and a contended service, streaming has been a bit shaky at times.
> 
> However I'm not sure if I've got the best quality from the 2go as it seems to be using Airplay per this picture from my Roon set up page below. I've tried streaming the Division Bell 24/96 Master from Tidal and the light stayed Red from the middle of my Hugo2 indicating 44.1 only. Do I need to change the settings or do something else to get the best sound from Roon? Thanks in advance for some help



Here is what you need to enable


----------



## Egoquaero (Mar 23, 2020)

hey guys!
Does 2go "actually" work? Did they solve those connection problems (hinting at Mojo+Poly)?
Honestly, when I realised I was spending more time trying to connect Mojo and Poly than listening to music, I put the product away. 600 euros dissolved in nothingness.
I understand, guys, it's difficult to roll out new products in modern times and I appreciate innovations, but still Poly was absolutely far away from acceptable. It got slightly better with firmware updates but just slightly. I don't remember if I've ever owned a more frustrating piece of audio gear


----------



## NYanakiev

Egoquaero said:


> hey guys!
> Does 2go "actually" work? Did they solve those connection problems (hinting at Mojo+Poly)?
> Honestly, when I realised I was spending more time trying to connect Mojo and Poly than listening to music, I put the product away. 600 euros dissolved in nothingness.
> I understand, guys, it's difficult to roll out new products in modern times and I appreciate innovations, but still Poly was absolutely far away from acceptable. It got slightly better with firmware updates but just slightly. I don't remember if I've ever owned a more frustrating piece of audio gear



2Go feels like a totally different product. This is coming from a launch Poly owner, which got better but has hardware limitations.

Go for it, I’ve had mine since launch and use it daily. Couldn’t be happier save for some issues with Roon, which seems to be due to my WiFi/router.


----------



## TKpurple (Mar 23, 2020)

Egoquaero said:


> hey guys!
> Does 2go "actually" work? Did they solve those connection problems (hinting at Mojo+Poly)?
> Honestly, when I realised I was spending more time trying to connect Mojo and Poly than listening to music, I put the product away. 600 euros dissolved in nothingness.
> I understand, guys, it's difficult to roll out new products in modern times and I appreciate innovations, but still Poly was absolutely far away from acceptable. It got slightly better with firmware updates but just slightly. I don't remember if I've ever owned a more frustrating piece of audio gear


For me it works. The set up is very similar to Mojopoly. Gofigure for 2go allows for  easier changes between different playing modes wifi v hot spot v bluetooth. You dont have to use gofigure to enter roonmode. Hovewer overally you do it as in Mojopoly but Everything works bit more smoothly. Note for me Mojopoly worked without much issue from day one. There is lots of different aspects in play phone model, wifi network connection or prefferable use cases, which may influence experience. But i am extremely happy and the sound of hugo2go is sublime.


----------



## pjw241142

NYanakiev said:


> Here is what you need to enable


Thanks for that. I’ll see if I can mimic those settings


----------



## stretchneck

Just to state that the colour of the black 2go I had was not an exact match for my black Hugo 2, not a major issue IMO


----------



## Doody

stretchneck said:


> Just to state that the colour of the black 2go I had was not an exact match for my black Hugo 2, not a major issue IMO


Just to be careful, please overnight post it to me in Boston so I can run it through the spectrometer. Thank you very much!

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

I can’t tell a difference between my two black units: no 2Go for you I’m afraid @Doody


----------



## Peter Hyatt

NYanakiev said:


> I can’t tell a difference between my two black units: no 2Go for you I’m afraid @Doody



Is the sound quality of the black 2Go as good as the silver?


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> Is the sound quality of the black 2Go as good as the silver?


I almost got banned off this site by the moderators for answering this question re: the H2 way back when .

NO COMMENT 

Doody


----------



## supervisor

Doody said:


> I almost got banned off this site by the moderators for answering this question re: the H2 way back when .
> 
> NO COMMENT
> 
> Doody



pretty sure this was my joke initially


----------



## Doody

supervisor said:


> pretty sure this was my joke initially


you're welcome to repeat your joke. i'm not gonna say antthing . still have my threatening PM saved away .

doody!


----------



## paulgc

Doody said:


> you're welcome to repeat your joke. i'm not gonna say antthing . still have my threatening PM saved away .
> 
> doody!



Yes, if I recall the Silver was a bit brighter sounding. The Black maybe a bit darker.  I find the Mojo a bit darker sounding as well. 

Please excuse me. I have Cabin Fever while waiting for my 2Go to arrive.


----------



## joshnor713

paulgc said:


> Yes, if I recall the Silver was a bit brighter sounding. The Black maybe a bit darker.  I find the Mojo a bit darker sounding as well.
> 
> Please excuse me. I have Cabin Fever while waiting for my 2Go to arrive.



Wow, maybe there should've been a silver Mojo for folks with darker headphones


----------



## brintamatic

MA updated their expected date from 3/25 to 3/30 now.


----------



## NYanakiev

I am happy to report that the intermittent connectivity issues I was having with "Tidal loading slowly" and hires tracks refusing to play from my audio server to 2Go on my home network were due to the router I was using.

I was a bit perplexed as to how Tidal/Roon can be having issues like that when I have a 300mbps connection. 
Getting a much more capable router has fixed this (for now);


----------



## brintamatic

NYanakiev said:


> I am happy to report that the intermittent connectivity issues I was having with "Tidal loading slowly" and hires tracks refusing to play from my audio server to 2Go on my home network were due to the router I was using.
> 
> I was a bit perplexed as to how Tidal/Roon can be having issues like that when I have a 300mbps connection.
> Getting a much more capable router has fixed this (for now);


Which router do you use?


----------



## NYanakiev

brintamatic said:


> Which router do you use?



ASUS RT-AX88U- it’s quite a beast


----------



## Doody

> MA updated their expected date from 3/25 to 3/30 now.
>


> Which router do you use?
>
That ASUS was NOT CAPABLE?

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> > MA updated their expected date from 3/25 to 3/30 now.
> >
> 
> 
> ...



That’s my new router.


----------



## Doody

What was the old router?


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> What was the old router?



A £20 ISP provided router...should have upgraded much sooner


----------



## NYanakiev

A quick observation: Hugo 2’s battery depletes at a much faster rate vs 2Go’s: H2 is now red, while 2Go is still happily cruising along in green.


----------



## tonyl59

NYanakiev said:


> A quick observation: Hugo 2’s battery depletes at a much faster rate vs 2Go’s: H2 is now red, while 2Go is still happily cruising along in green.


Yes, I’m seeing exactly the same with my setup. H2 was purchased June 2017.


----------



## NYanakiev

tonyl59 said:


> Yes, I’m seeing exactly the same with my setup. H2 was purchased June 2017.



My current H2 is less than 6 months old and has, until now, only been used in desktop mode.


----------



## Feedbacker

NYanakiev said:


> My current H2 is less than 6 months old and has, until now, only been used in desktop mode.


I'm getting similar. My H2 is also only about 6 months old and hasn't been used very much until the arrival of 2go. H2 battery running down much quicker.


----------



## TKpurple

2 go has longer battery life then hugo2 on paper as well. Also poly battery life, if fully charged exceeds Mojo.


----------



## Doody

For all of you playing with this:  Presumably it depends on what you're driving and at what volumes, but what kind of rough time window are you seeing for a drain to shut-off? 

Super curious.

Thx!
Doody


----------



## ubs28

So what type of battery life are you seeing with 2GO + Hugo 2 combo?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

The battery in 2Go will run for approximately twice as long as Hugo2 so there is nothing wrong.


----------



## Doody

Matt Bartlett said:


> The battery in 2Go will run for approximately twice as long as Hugo2 so there is nothing wrong.


The two batteries are completely isolated from each other? So if my H2 runs for 1,000 hours on a charge today with a USB audio input, then when I plug the 2go in, it'll run for 1,000 hours still? In theory?

Doody


----------



## brintamatic

Matt Bartlett said:


> The battery in 2Go will run for approximately twice as long as Hugo2 so there is nothing wrong.


Thanks. The question I have is - does running the Hugo2 and 2Go make the Hugo2 work harder and use up more battery than using the Hugo2 without the 2Go?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> The two batteries are completely isolated from each other? So if my H2 runs for 1,000 hours on a charge today with a USB audio input, then when I plug the 2go in, it'll run for 1,000 hours still? In theory?
> 
> Doody


Yes the batteries are isolated so H2 will run for the same amount of time with or without 2Go connected.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

brintamatic said:


> Thanks. The question I have is - does running the Hugo2 and 2Go make the Hugo2 work harder and use up more battery than using the Hugo2 without the 2Go?



No it doesn't. 2Go uses the USB input on Hugo2 so it will use the same amount of power as if you used the USB input with say a computer or other USB device.


----------



## Doody

Thanks Matt! 

Wash your hands!!!!!!

Doody


----------



## paulgc

Have a courier tracking # showing delivery 2morrow here in the 2ronto area. Time 2 charge my H2. Not sure which 2nes 2 play firsts. Maybe U2.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> Thanks Matt!
> 
> Wash your hands!!!!!!
> 
> Doody



Great advice!


----------



## paulgc




----------



## supervisor

and Canada gets it before the US!


----------



## paulgc




----------



## Doody

supervisor said:


> and Canada gets it before the US!


Remember - the North American distributor, Bluebird, is based in Toronto.

Doody


----------



## paulgc




----------



## paulgc

Initial thoughts on setup:


High quality packaging. Not that is the reason to buy!
Had a very very slight difficulty getting the pins in. Just be gentle to not cross thread.
The two units together do have a some weight
If you have the Poly the setup is a breeze
Including Roon but came up as Uncertified





First impression is that it reacts faster with GoFigure
Will be testing with Campfire Cascade and Focal Elear
More to come. A beautiful piece of kit! Worth the wait.


----------



## paulgc

Some thoughts:


My MojoPoly rig includes an ALO CV5 Tube Amp. You can kind of see it in the picture 2 posts ago. This is my daily mobile travel rig. Yes, a bit heavy for a mobile solution but fine for me.
I have at times used the H2 as a travel rig in the Van Nuys case. Maybe outside of what one might consider mobile.
The H2 2go is best described as transportable. Based both on the size and weight. I do hope @ChordElectronics will release a case for the combo. The User Guide kind on infers that. If they do I will travel with it and an iPad/Tidal in Hotspot mode. But only use when stationary.
Sound... to me always so subjective. In the couple of hours I have used it so far it has been MacBook Pro - Roon/Tidal Masters / WiFi. The H2 sound is without compromise with the 2go. Will try ethernet,  SD card soon.
@Matt Bartlett @Mojo ideas one question... which should/could have the better result... BT through 2go or BT in the H2?


----------



## jmzeitouni

delivered (to Montreal, Canada)


----------



## Luvdac

Dear Chord,
Please don't forget us audiophiles in India!
Waiting on my 2go from headphonezone to help me out during this nationwide lockdown.
Maybe you could get it to us faster by declaring it as medical equipment....! Social distancing and self isolation would become soooooo much easier.


----------



## Ards

2Go arrived.  Had a major headache attaching it to Hugo.  Simply would not attach with the support bars in place.  Solution in the end was to unwind the grub screws from their shipped position and then it slipped into place very easily.  Just posting in case others have same issue.


----------



## paulgc

Ards said:


> 2Go arrived.  Had a major headache attaching it to Hugo.  Simply would not attach with the support bars in place.  Solution in the end was to unwind the grub screws from their shipped position and then it slipped into place very easily.  Just posting in case others have same issue.



Yes, had to back the screws off with the Allen key a bit. Not much.


----------



## Doody (Mar 27, 2020)

*UPDATE: ah! thanks paulgc. yeah - got it. makes sense, actually.*



Ards said:


> 2Go arrived.  Had a major headache attaching it to Hugo.  Simply would not attach with the support bars in place.  Solution in the end was to unwind the grub screws from their shipped position and then it slipped into place very easily.  Just posting in case others have same issue.


Not sure I'm following. Could you please clarify? You are not using the posts in your setup? The posts were somehow incompatible with connecting your 2go and H2?

Doody


----------



## Matt Bartlett

paulgc said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> 
> My MojoPoly rig includes an ALO CV5 Tube Amp. You can kind of see it in the picture 2 posts ago. This is my daily mobile travel rig. Yes, a bit heavy for a mobile solution but fine for me.
> ...


If you have an iPhone then use 2Go but if you have another device that supports APT-X then use Hugo2. However it's better all round to use DLNA/MPD/Roon/Airplay if possible as these all support much higher resolution playback and do not use compression.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Ards said:


> 2Go arrived.  Had a major headache attaching it to Hugo.  Simply would not attach with the support bars in place.  Solution in the end was to unwind the grub screws from their shipped position and then it slipped into place very easily.  Just posting in case others have same issue.


Thanks for this feedback. I'll ask for the manual to be made clearer in case this happens to any other customer. I will also check the position of the grub (hex) screws to see if they are being inserted too far for the connector pins to fit easily.


----------



## paulgc

Matt Bartlett said:


> If you have an iPhone then use 2Go but if you have another device that supports APT-X then use Hugo2. However it's better all round to use DLNA/MPD/Roon/Airplay if possible as these all support much higher resolution playback and do not use compression.



@Matt Bartlett Thanks. Do hope the complete @ChordElectronics team are doing OK as well as all on the forum. That answer make complete sense. Like so many, I am in the iOS ecosystem. The Hotspot mode of both the Poly and 2go are a great help. Just wish Apple Airplay supported higher sample rates. Back to social distancing with my H2 2go. Not that I needed an excuse!

Be safe all.


----------



## paulgc

Matt Bartlett said:


> Thanks for this feedback. I'll ask for the manual to be made clearer in case this happens to any other customer. I will also check the position of the grub (hex) screws to see if they are being inserted too far for the connector pins to fit easily.



I think a super easy fix. The other super small thing is that the bag seems just a tad small. If you insert the combo one way you can't full close the bag. Turning 90 degrees you can but a bit of a tight fit. Bring on the (Van Nuys?) case for the H2 2go combo. More testing today... with a smile on my face.


----------



## Malcyg (Mar 27, 2020)

Is there an explanation anywhere of how playback from SD card works because I am getting a bit confused.

I am using Glider as a control app and 2Go shows up several times as different source devices. Whichever I choose, playback seems dependant upon a connection with my iPhone and the volume on Hugo2 can be controlled by the phone which makes me suspect that I am streaming from the SD card rather than playing directly from the card into H2. Having said that, playing music from the card does sound better than playing through Roon, which is streaming, so maybe I am wrong.

If anyone can point me to a source or explain how I can definitely tell that I am playing from the card directly, that would be very much appreciated. The instruction manual seems very vague on this.


----------



## Malcyg (Mar 27, 2020)

This may help explain my confusion. All references to MPD are 2Go related:


----------



## paulgc

No issues with both devices concurrently with GoFigure. So far so good. Very good.


----------



## Feedbacker

Hi Matt,

I also have a question re microSD cards. It seems that whenever I turn the Hugo/2go off, it defaults back to the right SD card, even if I have been playing from the left SD card previously. It's not a massive deal, but would it be possible to keep it on the card that was last used?

Better still, having the 2go read from both cards simultaneously?


----------



## TKpurple

Malcyg said:


> Is there an explanation anywhere of how playback from SD card works because I am getting a bit confused.
> 
> I am using Glider as a control app and 2Go shows up several times as different source devices. Whichever I choose, playback seems dependant upon a connection with my iPhone and the volume on Hugo2 can be controlled by the phone which makes me suspect that I am streaming from the SD card rather than playing directly from the card into H2. Having said that, playing music from the card does sound better than playing through Roon, which is streaming, so maybe I am wrong.
> 
> If anyone can point me to a source or explain how I can definitely tell that I am playing from the card directly, that would be very much appreciated. The instruction manual seems very vague on this.


Glider app seems to not be supported for some time. And even with mojopoly this issue was happening. Check maybe Rigelian app as well.  But if it plays it plays rather then stream. Check if you see the played track in go figure. If you will see it there and will be able to start stop playback using go figure within current folder it means it shall be fine...


----------



## Malcyg

TKpurple said:


> Glider app seems to not be supported for some time. And even with mojopoly this issue was happening. Check maybe Rigelian app as well.  But if it plays it plays rather then stream. Check if you see the played track in go figure. If you will see it there and will be able to start stop playback using go figure within current folder it means it shall be fine...



Thank you. I tried Glider with MojoPoly a year or so back and gave up in the end and went back to my AK player. I‘ll check out Rigellian.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Malcyg said:


> Thank you. I tried Glider with MojoPoly a year or so back and gave up in the end and went back to my AK player. I‘ll check out Rigellian.


Yes sadly Glider has not been updated for some time now and we are no longer in touch with the developer. It really needs updating to be fully compatible with both Poly and 2Go now so you may get some strange results. Rigellian has been getting some very good feedback on the Poly thread so give it a go.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Feedbacker said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I also have a question re microSD cards. It seems that whenever I turn the Hugo/2go off, it defaults back to the right SD card, even if I have been playing from the left SD card previously. It's not a massive deal, but would it be possible to keep it on the card that was last used?
> 
> Better still, having the 2go read from both cards simultaneously?


Yes we are working on that. As for reading from both cards simultaneously then we are trying something to see if it will work. The issue is with the database storage. You can only run with one database to catalogue the music on both cards and this needs to be stored on one of the cards. However if you then remove either card you will either end up with no database at all or with a database on one card with music that no longer exists because the other card has been removed. Also we need to consider that you might have cards of very different sizes so if you had a 16Gb card and then added another 512GB card full of music the database file may not fit on the smaller card. It's a bit of a conundrum but we are working through it.


----------



## Feedbacker

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes we are working on that. As for reading from both cards simultaneously then we are trying something to see if it will work. The issue is with the database storage. You can only run with one database to catalogue the music on both cards and this needs to be stored on one of the cards. However if you then remove either card you will either end up with no database at all or with a database on one card with music that no longer exists because the other card has been removed. Also we need to consider that you might have cards of very different sizes so if you had a 16Gb card and then added another 512GB card full of music the database file may not fit on the smaller card. It's a bit of a conundrum but we are working through it.


Thanks - that all sounds great. I'm loving Hugo2go so far!


----------



## Malcyg (Mar 27, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes sadly Glider has not been updated for some time now and we are no longer in touch with the developer. It really needs updating to be fully compatible with both Poly and 2Go now so you may get some strange results. Rigellian has been getting some very good feedback on the Poly thread so give it a go.



Thanks Matt, I’m trying it now and it picked up 2Go - and only 1 instance of it - and seems pretty robust so far. Can I ask a quick question? If I stack up a list of tracks to play from the SD card, will 2Go work through them on its own, or does it need to maintain connection to the phone or network?

it sounds great by the way.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Malcyg said:


> Thanks Matt, I’m trying it now and it picked up 2Go - and only 1 instance of it - and seems pretty robust so far. Can I ask a quick question? If I stack up a list of tracks to play from the SD card, will 2Go work through them on its own, or does it need to maintain connection to the phone or network?
> 
> it sounds great by the way.


Yes unlike DLNA/UPnP apps that have to send constant messages between the player (2Go) and the phone Rigellian acts like a remote viewer of the MPD player running inside 2Go. This means you can set up a list of tracks to play then disconnect your phone and it will continue to play.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Stay safe everyone and try to enjoy your weekend - even if it is mostly indoors now for many people.


----------



## pjw241142 (Mar 27, 2020)

I’ve been using my SD card optimised for Poly using an app called Dapper.

Bad news is that Glider couldn’t play / recognise it in the 2go. 

Good news is that Rigelian plays the SD card fine in the 2go.

I would therefore recommend Rigelian.


----------



## pjw241142

PS Digging the 2go Hugo2 combo through my Fostex Purple Hearts.


----------



## NYanakiev (Mar 28, 2020)

I now understand why 2Go is also described as a music server.
I left Hugo2Go connected to its charger for a while and it just so happened to enter desktop mode in the process (pink light);

The pair is now on at all times and other devices like my Cayin N6ii DAP see it as a NAS and play music stored on 2Go's SD cards.
Pretty awesome!!!

EDIT: All of the above is happening, while I am enjoying some music via Roon at the same time.


----------



## TKpurple (Mar 27, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes unlike DLNA/UPnP apps that have to send constant messages between the player (2Go) and the phone Rigellian acts like a remote viewer of the MPD player running inside 2Go. This means you can set up a list of tracks to play then disconnect your phone and it will continue to play.


Indeed it will also play within mpd playlists without any connection with the phone also when you shot down hugo2go. it will start playing without any form of connection (other then the one used by gofigure ble) so you do not need to activate form of connection like WiFi, Hot spot mode or BT to play within playlists  you have on sd card. This feature seems to work much better then before from my mojopoly experience. You can create playlist with either Rigelian or Glider app  and they should be visible for 2go for direct SD card playback. It may be also the way for the best sonic qualities of 2go playback from internal SD card.


----------



## Mojo ideas

Ards said:


> 2Go arrived.  Had a major headache attaching it to Hugo.  Simply would not attach with the support bars in place.  Solution in the end was to unwind the grub screws from their shipped position and then it slipped into place very easily.  Just posting in case others have same issue.


 I wonder if your realised that once the units are together that screwing in the grubscrews back in firmly locks the two units together. Hence why the grub screws are there!


----------



## Malcyg (Mar 29, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes unlike DLNA/UPnP apps that have to send constant messages between the player (2Go) and the phone Rigellian acts like a remote viewer of the MPD player running inside 2Go. This means you can set up a list of tracks to play then disconnect your phone and it will continue to play.





TKpurple said:


> Indeed it will also play within mpd playlists without any connection with the phone also when you shot down hugo2go. it will start playing without any form of connection (other then the one used by gofigure ble) so you do not need to activate form of connection like WiFi, Hot spot mode or BT to play within playlists  you have on sd card. This feature seems to work much better then before from my mojopoly experience. You can create playlist with either Rigelian or Glider app  and they should be visible for 2go for direct SD card playback. It may be also the way for the best sonic qualities of 2go playback from internal SD card.



Both of these comments indicate that I should be able to achieve what I am after which is continuous playback from SD card without needing to be connected to my phone, but I’m still struggling to achieve this reliably, so any advice would be appreciated.

I am now using Rigelian which, as suggested on here, is far more robust than Glider. The Rigelian app locks on to the 2Go straight away and only offers one choice of MPD source whereas Glider was offering several, so there is no confusion as to which I should select. All works very well but, occasionally, I find that the music stops. When I check Rigelian, it says ‘Disconnected from Device’. Why should this matter? Even if I am out of range or lose connection, the tracks should carry on playing from the SD card. I should point out that I am queuing the tracks up manually within Rigelian as opposed to creating a formal Playlist on the SD card. Is that the issue? The track playing is visible in GoFigure and GF can pause and skip tracks, so it seems that I am operating correctly?

Roon playback is flawless in operation around the house and SD card playback is very easy with Rigelian and sounds great. If I can just get the consistent playback from SD without a phone connected, then Hugo 2Go will be the perfect device for me.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

What’s the largest reliable micro SD card 2Go owners are using?


----------



## miketlse

Malcyg said:


> I should point out that I am queuing the tracks up manually within Magelian as opposed to creating a formal Playlist on the SD card. Is that the issue?


Could be. If the only record of the tracks and their play order is held by Magelian on your phone, then it is plausible that 2Go would need to keep contacting your phone, to identify the next track(s) to play.


----------



## TKpurple

Malcyg said:


> Both of these comments indicate that I should be able to achieve what I am after which is continuous playback from SD card without needing to be connected to my phone, but I’m still struggling to achieve this reliably, so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I am now using Magelian which, as suggested on here, is far more robust than Glider. The Magelian app locks on to the 2Go straight away and only offers one choice of MPD source whereas Glider was offering several, so there is no confusion as to which I should select. All works very well but, occasionally, I find that the music stops. When I check Magelian, it says ‘Disconnected from Device’. Why should this matter? Even if I am out of range or lose connection, the tracks should carry on playing from the SD card. I should point out that I am queuing the tracks up manually within Magelian as opposed to creating a formal Playlist on the SD card. Is that the issue? The track playing is visible in GoFigure and GF can pause and skip tracks, so it seems that I am operating correctly?
> 
> Roon playback is flawless in operation around the house and SD card playback is very easy with Magelian and sounds great. If I can just get the consistent playback from SD without a phone connected, then Hugo 2Go will be the perfect device for me.


Either make a playlists or of you see the track In go figure you can start playing with go figure you should not be required to have Magellan connected for that. I don’t know this app so don’t know how it works exactly.


----------



## Malcyg

Thanks for the last two posts. I was thinking along those lines so will play around a bit more.


----------



## ZappaMan

Malcyg said:


> Both of these comments indicate that I should be able to achieve what I am after which is continuous playback from SD card without needing to be connected to my phone, but I’m still struggling to achieve this reliably, so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I am now using Magelian which, as suggested on here, is far more robust than Glider. The Magelian app locks on to the 2Go straight away and only offers one choice of MPD source whereas Glider was offering several, so there is no confusion as to which I should select. All works very well but, occasionally, I find that the music stops. When I check Magelian, it says ‘Disconnected from Device’. Why should this matter? Even if I am out of range or lose connection, the tracks should carry on playing from the SD card. I should point out that I am queuing the tracks up manually within Magelian as opposed to creating a formal Playlist on the SD card. Is that the issue? The track playing is visible in GoFigure and GF can pause and skip tracks, so it seems that I am operating correctly?
> 
> Roon playback is flawless in operation around the house and SD card playback is very easy with Magelian and sounds great. If I can just get the consistent playback from SD without a phone connected, then Hugo 2Go will be the perfect device for me.


Are you sure the app is controlling 2go with the mpd protocol?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

With close down, shipping to US impeded?


----------



## miketlse

Peter Hyatt said:


> With close down, shipping to US impeded?


Plenty of reports of posters receiving their 2Go in Canada. I saw on the news an article about Trump wanting to send the army to block the Canadian border. I can imagine that could slow down shipments from Bluebird to US. Not an easy time for Chord fans in many countries.


----------



## quodjo105

Will a 2go+Hugo2 sound better than a Hugo2+transport (MacBook, iPhone or a dap) ? .
I do find the the sound a bit harsh with usb connection from my MacBook . So thinking about getting the 2go to eliminate any cable connection/noise .


----------



## NYanakiev

quodjo105 said:


> Will a 2go+Hugo2 sound better than a Hugo2+transport (MacBook, iPhone or a dap) ? .
> I do find the the sound a bit harsh with usb connection from my MacBook . So thinking about getting the 2go to eliminate any cable connection/noise .



Yup, at least in my case. Not a trace of noise with Hugo2Go vs Hugo 2+PC;


----------



## miketlse

NYanakiev said:


> Yup, at least in my case. Not a trace of noise with Hugo2Go vs Hugo 2+PC;


Do you get that sense of a 'dark' background?
I know with Mojopoly, I am often hearing no difference to Mojo alone driven by an optical source.
But now and again I am stopped in my listening tracks, by a passage of notes that reveal a 'dark background' and make me think 'that sounded good'.


----------



## Malcyg

ZappaMan said:


> Are you sure the app is controlling 2go with the mpd protocol?



I think so, yes. There is only one source available which is Chord 2Go MPD - see below


----------



## paulgc

NYanakiev said:


> Yup, at least in my case. Not a trace of noise with Hugo2Go vs Hugo 2+PC;


Same here. 2go totally clean.


----------



## mrandery

Malcyg said:


> I think so, yes. There is only one source available which is Chord 2Go MPD - see below


Malcyg, what app is that?

Thanks


----------



## Malcyg (Mar 29, 2020)

mrandery said:


> Malcyg, what app is that?
> 
> Thanks



Rigelian. It seems very solid in terms of locking on to the 2Go. I‘ve only just started using it as it was recommended by Matt and a few others in this thread and, so far, I quite like it. I was using Glider which has a very nice interface but seems quite flaky in terms of connection.


----------



## mrandery

Malcyg said:


> Magelian. It seems very solid in terms of locking on to the 2Go. I‘ve only just started using it as it was recommended by Matt and a few others in this thread and, so far, I quite like it. I was using Glider which has a very nice interface but seems quite flaky in terms of connection.


Can't find an app called Magelian - do you mean Rigelian?


----------



## Malcyg

mrandery said:


> Can't find an app called Magelian - do you mean Rigelian?



Sorry, yes, Rigelian. Auto type corrected to Magellan, which I incorrectly altered to Magelian. Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## mrandery

Nothing to apologize for.  Thanks again - found it and have loaded it up to try out.


----------



## Edric Li

So is it somewhat a consensus that Rigelian is the best app for playing SD card on 2go/poly? Any other app worth a try for ios?


----------



## supervisor

yes, it is the best


----------



## Malcyg

Edric Li said:


> So is it somewhat a consensus that Rigelian is the best app for playing SD card on 2go/poly? Any other app worth a try for ios?



It’s definitely a very solid connection to the 2Go. This is most important imo - I gave up on SD card playback with MojoPoly last year because it was flaky and unreliable. I now believe that flakiness was largely due to Glider rather than Poly. If you look back a couple of pages, you will see my screenshots from Glider which showed a bewildering range of sources and folders. Rigelian only ever offers up one choice, which is how it should be. I’ve only been using it since yesterday, but it seems very robust in operation so far.


----------



## guitardave

my h2 is noisy in Bluetooth mode.  Does the 2Go correct this or is it still basically the same h2 Bluetooth hardware and software employed, getting the same noisy result?


----------



## Doody

What are folks recommending (for MPD control, e.g. Rigelian on iOS) for Android users?

Thanks,
Doody


----------



## stretchneck

Rigelian also worked great for me - MPD is the way to go.  If only they had streaming services integrated then 2Go would have worked for me.  Interesting that MPD has always worked well for me, but upnp was not robust.


----------



## NYanakiev

stretchneck said:


> Rigelian also worked great for me - MPD is the way to go.  If only they had streaming services integrated then 2Go would have worked for me.  Interesting that MPD has always worked well for me, but upnp was not robust.



I use MConnect for its Tidal+Qobuz integrtions and Rigelian for SD card playback. However, I use Roon 90% of the time.

Works great.


----------



## jlbrach

I am awaiting my 2go and plan to use it with roon...how exactly is that set up?...is there a way to set the 2go up to be on the same network as the roon ?...how does one control such settings on the 2go?


----------



## stretchneck

jlbrach said:


> I am awaiting my 2go and plan to use it with roon...how exactly is that set up?...is there a way to set the 2go up to be on the same network as the roon ?...how does one control such settings on the 2go?


It’s all done automatically - set up the 2go on your lan/Wifi and your Roon core will find it as an endpoint


----------



## PANURUS

Doody said:


> What are folks recommending (for MPD control, e.g. Rigelian on iOS) for Android users?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doody



M.A.L.P.  is usable for MPD control via WIFI or 2go hotspot mode or the hotspot of my smartphone.
You have to introduce the IP adress in the profile and the Port. 6600 is the default value. 
It easy to create playlists.
I use BubbleUpnp with Qobuz or with the SDcard of in my S8.
It will be the solution when 4Tb would not be enough.

MPdroid is also a Music Player Deamon. It seems possible to save the playlist in the smartphone.


----------



## jlbrach

stretchneck said:


> It’s all done automatically - set up the 2go on your lan/Wifi and your Roon core will find it as an endpoint




thank you...sorry to be thick...when you say it will do it automatically how does the 2go find my home network?....is there somewhere it would access my network so I could set it up and add password etc?.....


----------



## supervisor

jlbrach said:


> thank you...sorry to be thick...when you say it will do it automatically how does the 2go find my home network?....is there somewhere it would access my network so I could set it up and add password etc?.....



yes. Go Figure app.

you choose Roon mode and then activate the endpoint in Roon Audio settings.


----------



## jlbrach

thanks so much. I truly appreciate the help


----------



## jmzeitouni

hi all,

My impressions so far.

I've tried the Ethernet with Roon & with Airplay just for fun. Very Good (Roon is fantastic via Ethernet, and Tidal via Roon)

Roon in wifi is addictive ! very quiet (no noise, maybe just a warmth) and sounds rich (I upsample, but keep it PCM, unless I play a native dsd track from my collection, it's sounds more realistic to me)

SD card playing is probably the quietest (Rigelian) and I close the app on my phone as soon as the playlist or album is chosen. It's soooo precise (sometimes a bit surgical depending on the recording) so I enjoy Roon via wifi or Lan a bit more for pleasure listening, but sd card is the cleanest for analytical listening (not much of an audiophile, but I'm a professional orchestra conductor without a job during those strange days...)

I yet have to figure out how to created a playlist in Rigelian that would appear in GoFigure... I follow instructions diligently, but it doesn't work for me. if I succeed, it might be able to only use Gofigure once to start a listening session and be able to enjoy listening away from my phone !!!!


----------



## muski

NYanakiev said:


> I use MConnect for its Tidal+Qobuz integrtions and Rigelian for SD card playback. However, I use Roon 90% of the time.
> 
> Works great.


I’m curious why you don’t also use mConnect for SD card playback? Is this a DLNA vs MPD thing? Thanks!


----------



## ZappaMan (Mar 30, 2020)

jmzeitouni said:


> hi all,
> 
> My impressions so far.
> 
> ...


Does Rigelian save its playlists into the sd card or into the mobile app memory?
I use a windows app called cantana to create the playlists, these do get stored on the sd card, but only after you put the sd card into your computer as the sd card is read only once it’s inside poly.
I remember with poly there was a problem that some apps created the playlist from the networks perspective rather than from the sd cards perspective, so even a stored playlist on the sd card didn’t work correctly.


----------



## NYanakiev

muski said:


> I’m curious why you don’t also use mConnect for SD card playback? Is this a DLNA vs MPD thing? Thanks!



I invested in Rigelian and love the interface on my iPad Pro. Simple as that


----------



## Malcyg (Mar 30, 2020)

jmzeitouni said:


> I yet have to figure out how to created a playlist in Rigelian that would appear in GoFigure... I follow instructions diligently, but it doesn't work for me. if I succeed, it might be able to only use Gofigure once to start a listening session and be able to enjoy listening away from my phone !!!!



Me too, but the good news is that you can do it.

I set up a playlist in Rigelian and, like you, I can’t see it in Gofigure. Remembering that I was previously able to set up playlists on the SD card in Poly using Glider, I opened Glider and discovered that I was able to open and play the play list that I had just created in Rigelian. That must mean that the playlist is stored on the card, but just not visible in Gofigure. I rescanned the card, but still the same outcome. Then I powered off Hugo2Go and powered it back on and the playlist is now visible in Gofigure - and you can play it from Gofigure without opening Rigelian.


----------



## TKpurple

Malcyg said:


> Me too, but the good news is that you can do it.
> 
> I set up a playlist in Rigelian and, like you, I can’t see it in Gofigure. Remembering that I was previously able to set up playlists on the SD card in Poly using Glider, I opened Glider and I was able to open and play the play list that I had just created in Rigelian. That must mean that the playlist is stored on the card, but just not visible in Gofigure. I rescanned the card, but still the same outcome. Then I powered off Hugo2Go and powered it back on and the playlist is now visible in Gofigure.


In order to see playlist in my case is also required to power off hugo2go. If you only update the sd cart content via gofigure may not be enough to see new playlists but rebooting hugo2go (shoting it down for 30 seconds until all lights go down) works in my case.


----------



## vo_obgyn

There is a new GoFigure app update that was recently made available. Anyone know what was updated?


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Mar 30, 2020)

Has anyone experienced a difference between the micro SD card reading between large & small capacity?


----------



## NYanakiev

vo_obgyn said:


> There is a new GoFigure app update that was recently made available. Anyone know what was updated?



Minor bug fixes and UI improvements


----------



## Matt Bartlett

vo_obgyn said:


> There is a new GoFigure app update that was recently made available. Anyone know what was updated?


There was a bug stopping customers from updating the firmware in Poly. This has been fixed.


----------



## NYanakiev

@Matt Bartlett two issues 

1) GoFigure looks god awful on my 11” iPad Pro..also doesn’t look great on my iPhone 11 Pro Max (content not centred)
2) 2Go is reported as nearly running out of battery, which isn’t true as it’s in desktop mode (blue status light)


----------



## ubs28

Do you guys who already own the 2GO think it is worth $1200?

Based on what I am reading, it is just a Chord Poly considering you can only use 1 SD card at a time?

Also I read that the 2GO makes the Hugo 2 sound better. How much better are we talking about?  (this could be the only reason to get the 2GO for portable use for me)


----------



## supervisor

how it is "just a Chord Poly" if you can't use a Poly with a Hugo 2.

Poly does not have Ethernet.

stop it.


----------



## TKpurple

ubs28 said:


> Do you guys who already own the 2GO think it is worth $1200?
> 
> Based on what I am reading, it is just a Chord Poly considering you can only use 1 SD card at a time?
> 
> Also I read that the 2GO makes the Hugo 2 sound better. How much better are we talking about?  (this could be the only reason to get the 2GO for portable use for me)


It’s difficult question as there is no mathematical scale to determine the sound quality increase. But if you think that its worth to pay 4 time more for hugo2 as step up  from mojo  - getting 2go is imho quite natural move. In my use cases hugo2 without 2go was not go for portable use. Now it’s different story but still it’s heavy brick. Note 2 go is heavier more dense then hugo2 if you look just for the size.  I was running using mojo poly but don’t think so it would be possibly easy  with hugo2go. Still you can take it anywhere with you if you think a bit  about transporting. Sound quality  increase will also depend how good your previous source was. In my case sound quality uplift against FiiO x 5 feeding h2 is imho significant and also gives me more freedom and allows to integrate sd card and streaming. It’s brilliant combo.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

NYanakiev said:


> @Matt Bartlett two issues
> 
> 1) GoFigure looks god awful on my 11” iPad Pro..also doesn’t look great on my iPhone 11 Pro Max (content not centred)
> 2) 2Go is reported as nearly running out of battery, which isn’t true as it’s in desktop mode (blue status light)


Thanks for the report. We are taking a look at the screen sizing issue. The battery issue you reported is just to do with the caching when the new app has been loaded. It will refresh after a while and you will get the correct battery display.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

any update on US availability?


----------



## NYanakiev (Mar 30, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> Do you guys who already own the 2GO think it is worth $1200?
> 
> Based on what I am reading, it is just a Chord Poly considering you can only use 1 SD card at a time?
> 
> Also I read that the 2GO makes the Hugo 2 sound better. How much better are we talking about?  (this could be the only reason to get the 2GO for portable use for me)



Yes. It has pushed me to start using my Hugo 2 a lot more often. Unlike Poly, it just works.

Its ability to act as an audio server and stay connected to my PC to use as a sound card all at the same time has been awesome.

I don’t see myself taking it out of my flat for a walk in the park (have my DAP for that) but I would certainly bring it along for longer trips.

The pair is also really silent when not connected to its power supply, which is yet another big benefit. Wifi playback became totally issue free after I upgraded my wifi router.

So yeah, as you can tell I’m really happy with the product. Hopefully 2Go gets Roon certified soon and GoFigure starts getting enhanced functionality.


----------



## NYanakiev

Matt Bartlett said:


> Thanks for the report. We are taking a look at the screen sizing issue. The battery issue you reported is just to do with the caching when the new app has been loaded. It will refresh after a while and you will get the correct battery display.



FYI, still getting the same on two different devices.


----------



## Doody (Mar 30, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> any update on US availability?


End of this week, I've heard. We'll see.

Moon still says tomorrow (03/31).

Moon says "IN STOCK" now.

Doody


----------



## ubs28

TKpurple said:


> It’s difficult question as there is no mathematical scale to determine the sound quality increase. But if you think that its worth to pay 4 time more for hugo2 as step up  from mojo  - getting 2go is imho quite natural move. In my use cases hugo2 without 2go was not go for portable use. Now it’s different story but still it’s heavy brick. Note 2 go is heavier more dense then hugo2 if you look just for the size.  I was running using mojo poly but don’t think so it would be possibly easy  with hugo2go. Still you can take it anywhere with you if you think a bit  about transporting. Sound quality  increase will also depend how good your previous source was. In my case sound quality uplift against FiiO x 5 feeding h2 is imho significant and also gives me more freedom and allows to integrate sd card and streaming. It’s brilliant combo.



I am using the Hugo 2 with the iPhone 11 Pro Max. Will that lead to a big jump in sound quality by using the 2GO?

It is now super difficult to test new gear with the lockdown going on unfortunately.


----------



## TKpurple

ubs28 said:


> I am using the Hugo 2 with the iPhone 11 Pro Max. Will that lead to a big jump in sound quality by using the 2GO?
> 
> It is now super difficult to test new gear with the lockdown going on unfortunately.


I can try to check it with my IPhone 8. it will not be very easy as I will have to dissconnect 2 go to get access to hugo usb input and use cck and usb to micro usb cable but may try to see what happens.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Doody said:


> End of this week, I've heard. We'll see.
> 
> Moon still says tomorrow (03/31).
> 
> ...


Has anyone gotten a shipment notification yet from Moon?


----------



## supervisor

DaddyWhale said:


> Has anyone gotten a shipment notification yet from Moon?



just did


----------



## DaddyWhale

supervisor said:


> just did


Awesome! Congrats!

I placed my order only yesterday. So I may have to wait (and wait) for the next batch of shipments. That said, Moon's website did claim that they had stock when I ordered yesterday.


----------



## Torq

DaddyWhale said:


> Has anyone gotten a shipment notification yet from Moon?



Got mine about 5 minutes ago.

I had placed my order within half an hour of it popping up for pre-order on Moon Audio's site.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Torq said:


> Got mine about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I had placed my order within half an hour of it popping up for pre-order on Moon Audio's site.


Excellent! But you're a ringer, being a member of the trade!


----------



## DaddyWhale

Torq said:


> Got mine about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I had placed my order within half an hour of it popping up for pre-order on Moon Audio's site.


You deserve it given how long you've had to wait from preorder to pushed-back stock!


----------



## DaddyWhale

DaddyWhale said:


> Excellent! But you're a ringer, being a member of the trade!


Great news! I just got my shipment notification! So there's hope for people like me who put their order in late


----------



## muski

Just got my shipment notification, too. I ordered 3/27, so just squeaked in it seems.


----------



## Torq

DaddyWhale said:


> Excellent! But you're a ringer, being a member of the trade!



I'm not, anymore (need my tag adjusted, but there are other priorities right now I'm sure ... and it took months to get it set as a sponsor anyway) ... I stopped doing that as of mid-February.

Wouldn't have had any effect here anyway ... the gear I bought for myself (like the 2Go) I did so just like anyone else (which means always call your dealer and see what they'll do for you price wise, rather than just doing add-to-cart and checking out - at least for gear which isn't literally just released and in short-supply/on back-order).  And I doubt Moon Audio have any idea who I am beyond just being a customer, much less any interest in what I write about third-party products - that I have no intent to review anyway ...


----------



## Kamil21

Very comprehensive guide and review in Japanese (use Google translate) . Apologies if this has already been shared. Would appreciate more comments on sound quality.

https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1345833


----------



## NYanakiev

Kamil21 said:


> Very comprehensive guide and review in Japanese (use Google translate) . Apologies if this has already been shared. Would appreciate more comments on sound quality.
> 
> https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1345833



Here you go: (part on sound quality)

The specially designed 2go, in addition to its powerful networking features, also has very good sound quality, raising the level of Hugo2 while maintaining its goodness. While *maintaining the*very smooth, cornerless, real and very vivid features, *the impression of a sharpened and refined sound was added to the sense of resolution.*

There is a sense of unity as a whole and it is a very natural balance, but if you pay attention to one band, the information volume is tremendously precise with pure sound quality without mixing. I wanted to listen to the sound source that I was used to listening from one end. *It is almost as shocking as listening to Hugo2 for the first time.*

The highs have become even more relaxed, and the reverberations of hardware, brass instruments, and electric guitars with clean tones have been improved to higher levels. It is sound quality that combines the high definition of all information and the overall cohesion and unity.







Surprisingly good sound! I think that this sound alone is a valuable product with sound quality not exaggerated to say. The impression that the sound quality of Hugo2 itself, which was just wonderful, was unraveled and sublimated to a higher level.

If you have Hugo2, of course. I want to listen with good sound anyway! I hope you can try it once. Indeed the highest peak of portable. The sound quality was incredible from the size of this case.


----------



## TKpurple

TKpurple said:


> I can try to check it with my IPhone 8. it will not be very easy as I will have to dissconnect 2 go to get access to hugo usb input and use cck and usb to micro usb cable but may try to see what happens.





ubs28 said:


> I am using the Hugo 2 with the iPhone 11 Pro Max. Will that lead to a big jump in sound quality by using the 2GO?
> 
> It is now super difficult to test new gear with the lockdown going on unfortunately.


ok I did little test listened to one song twice once With hugo to iPhone 8 via cck and short chord Micro usb cable and once by hugo2go - it was autumn from the windmill track from Jon Lord Pictures Within album from Tidal using mconnect app via AQ nightowl headphones. I habe similar observations as before hugo2go seems to sound cleaner, sharper and much more engaging.  Without 2go it sounded like picture is slightly out of focus. With 2go its bit reacher and more layered. Deeper 3D.  Bass notes shows more details. In simple terms its wow effect versus normal. It was not blind test of any kind. Its also fairly new product for me so i can not exlude that my mind play tricks on me and actual sonic differences  are not as significant as they seems to appear to me. But as for now I would call them substantial. For me also as i use a phone alot also while listening reading working or just scrolling internet the cable connection is absolute disaster as it makes the phone unusable.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 1, 2020)

Glad to see some 2Go's posted.  Hoping P Hyatt gets his 2Go soon.  He's been waiting since H2 launch so will be excited for him.  I'll punt/pass.  Went another direction.

For those whom want to take a chance to take their 2Go on a walkabout, there is a decent chance the setup may fit in a FlipBelt Zipper:

https://flipbelt.com/flipbelt-zipper





Mine stays stationary.  Doesn't sag.  It's near one's center of gravity so you don't really feel the weight.  I need it as I'm rehabbing from a back "dunking" injury, so need to get in my walking reps.

Here's mine.  Please excuse the bulky computer to the left.  This was the first prototype.  I have since switched to a computer half the size and optical plug is now horizontal w/ no stress.  I also have a neoprene piece on the back of H2 so it can be a bit thinner.





The headphone cable can be routed inside the Flipbelt by using an exacto blade and cutting a few inseam threads.  I route the glass optical cable this way.  The headphone cable will exit at the gap where the PC is located.

If you get a learning remote, you can control volume while on the go without having to bring the official remote out to play.


----------



## 474194

short impressions by one of the posters on this thread:

Read It


----------



## adolfo

Hi all.
I live in Italy and want to buy a 2go in the UK. I would like to know if the UK edition comes with european power plug as accessory. Thanks.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Largest micro SD card 2Go users currently working well?

this?

seems some are knock offs & some ok 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B074RNRM2B?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## Widell (Apr 3, 2020)

adolfo said:


> Hi all.
> I live in Italy and want to buy a 2go in the UK. I would like to know if the UK edition comes with european power plug as accessory. Thanks.


Hi
Why dont you buy from here

https://www.audioimpact.it/en/media-players-and-streamers/2500-252-chord-2go.html#/6-color-silver

XXXXXXXXXX
Have been asked to remove my post......

I have no affiliation, just a satisfied with them.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Peter Hyatt said:


> Largest micro SD card 2Go users currently working well?
> 
> this?
> 
> ...


Hi Peter. I use Samsung Evo or SanDisk Ultra and they both seem very reliable fast cards. Currently I have 2 x 512Gb SanDisk Ultra cards for testing in 2Go and they work really well. 
See:- https://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-mi...osd&qid=1585735342&sprefix=512,aps,363&sr=8-3


----------



## pjw241142

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Peter. I use Samsung Evo or SanDisk Ultra and they both seem very reliable fast cards. Currently I have 2 x 512Gb SanDisk Ultra cards for testing in 2Go and they work really well.
> See:- https://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter-Performance/dp/B07SC7BZHR/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3T1DHFCSNTKP2&dchild=1&keywords=512gb+microsd&qid=1585735342&sprefix=512,aps,363&sr=8-3




I use these as well. Seems to work well so far


----------



## mrandery

I have music downloaded on my iphone from Qobuz / Tidal in their respective apps for offline use.

When without a Wifi network, is the only way to play these on a Hugo2/2Go via bluetooth? 

I used to connect the iphone with a CCK/USB cable before, which is now not possible without removing the 2Go

Also, what's the use of the wifi hotspot?  Is if for the UPNP/DLNA ?


----------



## TKpurple

No 


mrandery said:


> I have music downloaded on my iphone from Qobuz / Tidal in their respective apps for offline use.
> 
> When without a Wifi network, is the only way to play these on a Hugo2/2Go via bluetooth?
> 
> ...


2go can create its own network - hot spot mode - in which you can stream content from telephone via any available protocol upnp/dlna or airplay.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

mrandery said:


> I have music downloaded on my iphone from Qobuz / Tidal in their respective apps for offline use.
> 
> When without a Wifi network, is the only way to play these on a Hugo2/2Go via bluetooth?
> 
> ...


Hi @mrandery If you don't want to use WiFi then yes the only option would be Bluetooth. However you can still use WiFi on the go (or at home/office if you like) in one of 2 ways. The first is to switch on 2Go's hotspot which will broadcast a WiFi signal that you connect your phone to. The second is to switch on the hotspot mode on your phone and connect 2Go to that instead. Both these options will allow you to use Airplay to stream offline content from Qobuz/Tidal. You can also use it for DLNA/UPnP and in most cases Roon as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## gonzfi

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @mrandery If you don't want to use WiFi then yes the only option would be Bluetooth. However you can still use WiFi on the go (or at home/office if you like) in one of 2 ways. The first is to switch on 2Go's hotspot which will broadcast a WiFi signal that you connect your phone to. The second is to switch on the hotspot mode on your phone and connect 2Go to that instead. Both these options will allow you to use Airplay to stream offline content from Qobuz/Tidal. You can also use it for DLNA/UPnP and in most cases Roon as well. Hope that helps.



And for android users, how are we looking on the casting front? Any news


----------



## 474194

MA shipping

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-2go-streamer-now-shipping.928851/


----------



## brintamatic

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @mrandery If you don't want to use WiFi then yes the only option would be Bluetooth. However you can still use WiFi on the go (or at home/office if you like) in one of 2 ways. The first is to switch on 2Go's hotspot which will broadcast a WiFi signal that you connect your phone to. The second is to switch on the hotspot mode on your phone and connect 2Go to that instead. Both these options will allow you to use Airplay to stream offline content from Qobuz/Tidal. You can also use it for DLNA/UPnP and in most cases Roon as well. Hope that helps.


I’m sure this has been discussed but is Airplay mode lossless or lossy? I assume Roon/Tidal/Qobuz/SD Card is higher quality audio?


----------



## 474194 (Apr 1, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> Largest micro SD card 2Go users currently working well?
> 
> this?
> 
> ...



Only places I currently trust are ships and sold by Amazon.com, Best Buy and BH Photo.

Amazon workers may strike and delivery can be from 1-3 weeks.  Recommend to spray Amazon packages with Lysol disinfectant as Amazon warehouses had some outbreaks.  Can also let package soak in UV rays for 24 hours if you are patient enough.

Best Buy you can order online and pick up in front of store near your vehicle while maintaining social distance.

Not sure of BH Photo.  Assuming it's business as usual.



Product
Price
LinkSanDisk - Ultra 512GB microSDXC UHS-I Memory Card$119.99 $249.99https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-ultra-512gb-microsdxc-uhs-i-memory-card/6356777.p?skuId=6356777Samsung  (MB-ME512GA/AM) 512GB 100MB/s (U3) MicroSDXC Evo Select$89.99https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MKSGZM6/ref=psdc_3015433011_t1_B07P7M6K35SanDisk 512GB Extreme MicroSDXC UHS-I Memory Card$109.99https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P7M6K35/ref=psdc_3015433011_t3_B07MKSGZM6?th=1SanDisk 512GB Extreme MicroSDXC UHS-I Memory Card$109.99 $228.99https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...a1_512g_an6ma_extreme_microsd_512gb_card.htmlSanDisk 1TB Extreme UHS-I microSDXC Memory Card$259.99 $449.99https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...qxa1_1t00_an6ma_extreme_microsd_1tb_card.htmlSanDisk 512GB Ultra UHS-I microSDXC Memory Card$89.99 $179.99https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...quar_512g_gn6ma_ultra_512gb_microsd_card.html

Reminder that processing music files take < 10MB/s so any should do.

I exclusively use Samsung EVO+ for Raspberry Pis, but none on sale and no 1TB yet.  EOY2019 was on sale for $99.99.



Product
Price
LinkSamsung 512GB EVO Plus UHS-I microSDXC Memory Card$149.99https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1450883-REG/samsung_mb_mc512ga_am_micro_sdxc_512gb_evo.htmlSamsung - EVO Plus 512GB microSDXC UHS-I Memory Card$149.99https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsun...dxc-uhs-i-memory-card/6342888.p?skuId=6342888

So I'm thinking the 1TB listed above for $259.99 should work out since you want to max capacity and it's on sale until April 4th at almost half off...

The Samsung EVO Select are suppose to be rebadge EVO+ exclusive to Amazon, but I wait for sales on the EVO+.  It should be safe to get the EVO Select @ $89.99 from Amazon if you want to just get things rolling and upgrade to 1TB later in the year.

For Amazon, just double-check Ships from and sold by Amazon.com before and after carting:






Anything with a third-party seller, remove from cart and try again...

Amazon doesn't sell Samsung EVO+, only Select so don't purchase any EVO+ from Amazon.  Be extra careful if purchasing Sandisk from Amazon.


----------



## joshnor713

gonzfi said:


> And for android users, how are we looking on the casting front? Any news



Unfortunately nope. Going off of the Poly thread, Chord used to comment on it but has stopped. Which unofficially means they can't get the feature.


----------



## DaddyWhale

joshnor713 said:


> Unfortunately nope. Going off of the Poly thread, Chord used to comment on it but has stopped. Which unofficially means they can't get the feature.


I may be way way off on this since my 2go only arrives tomorrow. But can't one use BubbleUPnP, which is available in the Google Play store, as a dlna server? Wouldn't it then see the 2go as a renderer?

Again, apologies if I'm off base on this.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 1, 2020)

Speaking of Poly, it really tilts me that they can't even capitalise Poly in their warning msgs.  Expect some type of QC...  Hope iOS updates don't make the 2Go not visible in the future ala CCK.

Photo from Poly thread:





For a good 2014 read:





https://darko.audio/2014/04/squeezelite-brings-spotify-better-sound-to-antipodes-dsdx/

That was 6 years ago.  Pretty sure things haven't improved with MPD.


----------



## gonzfi

DaddyWhale said:


> I may be way way off on this since my 2go only arrives tomorrow. But can't one use BubbleUPnP, which is available in the Google Play store, as a dlna server? Wouldn't it then see the 2go as a renderer?
> 
> Again, apologies if I'm off base on this.



It can but it cant play offline tidal files as far as I'm aware. Which is the main issue for android users with both poly and 2go. To the extent I've actually purchased an ipod touch.


----------



## joshnor713

DaddyWhale said:


> I may be way way off on this since my 2go only arrives tomorrow. But can't one use BubbleUPnP, which is available in the Google Play store, as a dlna server? Wouldn't it then see the 2go as a renderer?
> 
> Again, apologies if I'm off base on this.



Definitely. But you're limited on the go. Firstly, Bubble can't do offline of streaming services, and secondly, if you're streaming connected to the streamer's hotspot, you lose access to cellular internet (on Android. Iphone has a way around this).


----------



## enragedlemon

AC-12 said:


> short impressions by one of the posters on this thread:
> 
> Read It



I hope it was somewhat useful


----------



## quodjo105

Can the hugo2 go into desktop mode with 2go attached to it ?


----------



## NYanakiev

quodjo105 said:


> Can the hugo2 go into desktop mode with 2go attached to it ?



Yes


----------



## Mr X

How does it go into desktop mode? Mine never seems to? Not sure if it's faulty


----------



## quodjo105

NYanakiev said:


> Yes


Thanks.. i've just ordered a loaner unit from a dealer, but they didn't have a silver one so i'm just going to use the black one attached to my silver hugo2 for a week . 
Hope i like it enough to get a silver 2go for myself later .


----------



## DaddyWhale (Apr 2, 2020)

Mr X said:


> How does it go into desktop mode? Mine never seems to? Not sure if it's faulty


My experience: it goes into desktop mode if you keep it plugged in for about 24 hours. If you then unplug it, you need to plug it in again for 24 hours or so.

It's a bit hard to tell if it's in desktop mode. Right after you turn it off (as opposed to unplugging it), the power button will glow white. (I think this means that the battery is topping up?). But then the power button will stop glowing. It's still in desktop mode, however.

Last thing: when you turn it on while it's in desktop mode, the power ball will glow purple (?) if the battery is fully charged. I don't have my h2 right in front of me, so this is based on recollection (poor short-term memory!)

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaddyWhale

I've got to admit that I hate the multicolored balls. They look nice, but I've got to pull out the fold out guide every time I make a change.

Here's what I would have done: put an e-ink strip right above the buttons. E-ink because, since it's passive, it would not cause any electrical interference. But what do I know?!


----------



## NYanakiev

DaddyWhale said:


> My experience: it goes into desktop mode if you keep it plugged in for about 24 hours. If you then unplug it, you need to plug it in again for 24 hours or so.
> 
> It's a bit hard to tell if it's in desktop mode. Right after you turn it off (as opposed to unplugging it), the power button will glow white. (I think this means that the battery is topping up?). But then the power button will stop glowing. It's still in desktop mode, however.
> 
> ...



It’s actually really easy. Connect Hugo2Go to mains and switch it off with the remote for 24 hours. Switch it back on and, if done correctly, the H2 power ball will glow in pink as in the photo I shared above.


----------



## DaddyWhale

NYanakiev said:


> It’s actually really easy. Connect Hugo2Go to mains and switch it off with the remote for 24 hours. Switch it back on and, if done correctly, the H2 power ball will glow in pink as in the photo I shared above.


Pink! Say it ain't so. That challenges my masculinity! Purple I can live with!


----------



## Mr X

NYanakiev said:


> It’s actually really easy. Connect Hugo2Go to mains and switch it off with the remote for 24 hours. Switch it back on and, if done correctly, the H2 power ball will glow in pink as in the photo I shared above.



Thanks, I've always switched off on the Hugo itself so will try the above but with the remote this time. cheers


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Desktop mode was designed to protect the battery if you want to leave Hugo2 plugged in and switched on all the time. 
It will activate when Hugo2 has been left with the charger plugged in and switched on for more than 24 hours. 

You can tell it's working by the power ball going purple (or Pink if you prefer!) when it is on.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Matt Bartlett said:


> Desktop mode was designed to protect the battery if you want to leave Hugo2 plugged in and switched on all the time.
> It will activate when Hugo2 has been left with the charger plugged in and switched on for more than 24 hours.
> 
> You can tell it's working by the power ball going purple (or Pink if you prefer!) when it is on.
> ...


Great product. Thank you! (But could you make it cheaper? lol!)


----------



## Matt Bartlett

DaddyWhale said:


> Great product. Thank you! (But could you make it cheaper? lol!)


Of course I can! Let me present Mojo and Poly........


----------



## Doody

Matt Bartlett said:


> Of course I can! Let me present Mojo and Poly........


Well played, sir. LOL

Doody


----------



## DaddyWhale

Matt Bartlett said:


> Of course I can! Let me present Mojo and Poly........


Well, I've drunk the Koolaid! Mojo is my portable dac/amp. Next swig: Dave?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

DaddyWhale said:


> Well, I've drunk the Koolaid! Mojo is my portable dac/amp. Next swig: Dave?



Mojo was the gateway koolaid.


----------



## musickid

it is neither pink nor purple........it is in fact glorious magenta.


----------



## muski

@Matt —

Is it possible to use the same microSD card across Poly and 2Go? Can I swap the card between the two devices freely? Or will they clobber each other's index files? Looks like the 2Go is reindexing, but wondering if that's a one-time thing, or if every time I swap the card this will happen.

Thanks,
muski
P.S. My 2Go just arrived from Moon Audio. Very nice out of the box experience!


----------



## DaddyWhale

muski said:


> @Matt —
> 
> Is it possible to use the same microSD card across Poly and 2Go? Can I swap the card between the two devices freely? Or will they clobber each other's index files? Looks like the 2Go is reindexing, but wondering if that's a one-time thing, or if every time I swap the card this will happen.
> 
> ...


Got mine, too. Very strange experience - these times! - getting a new toy via FedEx and feeling anxious about touching it. I sprayed the external box with Lysol before daring!


----------



## TKpurple

I am using my poly sd card with 2go. Did not noticed any issues.


----------



## muski

DaddyWhale said:


> Got mine, too. Very strange experience - these times! - getting a new toy via FedEx and feeling anxious about touching it. I sprayed the external box with Lysol before daring!


I wiped mine down with an alcohol swab 

Just listening to SD card playback at 192/24—phenomenal!


----------



## brintamatic

Got mine just now through Moon Audio. FedEx driver told me, “This requires a signature but for now, we are required to at least hand it off in person. I hope it’s worth it...”


----------



## DaddyWhale

brintamatic said:


> Got mine just now through Moon Audio. FedEx driver told me, “This requires a signature but for now, we are required to at least hand it off in person. I hope it’s worth it...”


How are you guys thanking drivers? They're on the front line. They're providing a huge service, and I bet they are stretched to the limit. At least with food delivery you can give a big tip online.


----------



## brintamatic

DaddyWhale said:


> How are you guys thanking drivers? They're on the front line. They're providing a huge service, and I bet they are stretched to the limit. At least with food delivery you can give a big tip online.


We put out a basket of snacks and drinks and a thank you note.


----------



## 474194

DaddyWhale said:


> Got mine, too. Very strange experience - these times! - getting a new toy via FedEx and feeling anxious about touching it. I sprayed the external box with Lysol before daring!



First World Problems.   Everybody's problem.


----------



## quodjo105

Can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow. if it makes the hugo2 sound better than usb connection with my mac ,it'll be a huge relief for me .


----------



## 474194

DaddyWhale said:


> How are you guys thanking drivers? They're on the front line. They're providing a huge service, and I bet they are stretched to the limit. At least with food delivery you can give a big tip online.



One needs to be especially careful with UberEats, etc.  Drivers are so vulnerable and the food package is on their laps or near their feet.  Droplets can easily be displaced onto the food package.  We limit UberEats now, but I wear gloves / mask and just have them place food on the sidewalk.  Then take the food out of the plastic bag and spray everything.  Bringing the plastic bag indoors is a scary thought so it's dispose of outside.

Multiple reports of Uber/UberEats sent to hospital.

Even if it's a Chord DAVE, it's going to quarantine on the sidewalk then backyard to soak UV rays.  This just a casual hobby.  Material things can be eventually replaced.


----------



## mt-hifidelity

Just got my 2go.   Predictably, the manual is almost non-existent and the setup software could charitably be described as flakey and minimalist.  However, my Hugo2 has never sounded so good.   Better clarity and dynamics than I've ever achieved with it before.


----------



## brintamatic

Six hours of charging is torture


----------



## supervisor (Apr 2, 2020)

mine was half charged when i got it today. loving that there is no separate “everything else” and “Roon” mode on 2Go—it’s auto!

my one feature request is to allow it to mount to your desktop PC to add music to the SD card via your wifi network. i hate removing the SD card all the time to add new music.

currently breaking it in on my couch with a beaujolais and Solaris SE.


----------



## brintamatic

Need help - I have a lot of FLAC songs on my SD card that I’m trying to use with the 2Go. What are you guys using to play? I need an iOS player.


----------



## 474194

No a Poly/2Go user, but I think they run this app:

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/rigelian/id1363775934


----------



## brintamatic

What about for Tidal?


----------



## 474194

This, I'm unsure.

I think this, but verify:

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mconnect-player/id503760460


----------



## 474194

I'll try to find something in the Poly thread if someone else doesn't verify in time:

https://www.head-fi.org/search/486705/?q=mconnect&t=post&c[thread]=831347&o=date


----------



## 474194 (Apr 2, 2020)

2go poster commented:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15509632

Have no clue where mconnect (pro) vs std mconnect located....

Edit1:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15442440

A poster commented that mconnect may no longer be needed with new gofigure firmware so maybe hold off mconnect until some users comment and just experiment with the first app and play local files for now...


----------



## DaddyWhale

I've connected my 2go to my Hugo 2 and inserted two 512GB microsd cards into it.

Quick questions:
1 How long roughly does it take for the 2go to index the music?
2 Does it first index the right card and only then index the left?
3 Do you need to go into settings on GoFigure to change which card to read from? Is there a quicker way?

Meanwhile, I'm fiddling my thumbs waiting for the indexing to finish


----------



## DaddyWhale

DaddyWhale said:


> I've connected my 2go to my Hugo 2 and inserted two 512GB microsd cards into it.
> 
> Quick questions:
> 1 How long roughly does it take for the 2go to index the music?
> ...


Nevermind! I just noticed that there's a downloadable manual on the Chord website. Now to read!


----------



## Torq

Either I'm missing something major ... or "Rigelian" has absolutely brain-dead handling of Albums.

And goFigure is about as opaque as it could be when it comes to indexing SD cards ...

Flawless operation via Roon (via RAAT either over WiFi or Ethernet) though.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 3, 2020)

While browsing the Poly thread, I stumbled onto a comment by one of the 2Go posters here that they ask the "Rigelian" developer for a fix.

The developer mentioned Chord needs to update the MPD software to a newer version.  I'm guessing 2Go maybe not using a newer MPD version than Poly.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Torq said:


> Either I'm missing something major ... or "Rigelian" has absolutely brain-dead handling of Albums.
> 
> And goFigure is about as opaque as it could be when it comes to indexing SD cards ...
> 
> Flawless operation via Roon (via RAAT either over WiFi or Ethernet) though.


I had a problem indexing my microsd, too. Buried in the downloadable manual I found out that the card has to be formatted as exFat. Could that be your issue as well?


----------



## Torq

DaddyWhale said:


> I had a problem indexing my microsd, too. Buried in the downloadable manual I found out that the card has to be formatted as exFat. Could that be your issue as well?



They're both in exFat format.

They actually indexed fine, there was just no indication in goFigure that they _were_ indexing, or had *finished* indexing, other than when the song totals popped up in General Settings.  Still slow to complete though.

I was more bothered by the fact that during the process goFigure stopped talking to the 2go, and required several reboots of the phone before it would reconnect (including phantom requests for Bluetooth pairing codes/pins).  Moral of that story being that I'll give the thing half an hour between SD card updates and actually trying to use it.


----------



## ZappaMan

Torq said:


> They're both in exFat format.
> 
> They actually indexed fine, there was just no indication in goFigure that they _were_ indexing, or had *finished* indexing, other than when the song totals popped up in General Settings.  Still slow to complete though.
> 
> I was more bothered by the fact that during the process goFigure stopped talking to the 2go, and required several reboots of the phone before it would reconnect (including phantom requests for Bluetooth pairing codes/pins).  Moral of that story being that I'll give the thing half an hour between SD card updates and actually trying to use it.


On poly, there is a power led, this cycles through disco light colours during the indexing operation, possibly the same with 2go.


----------



## Malcyg

ZappaMan said:


> On poly, there is a power led, this cycles through disco light colours during the indexing operation, possibly the same with 2go.



Yes, the status light flashes different colours whilst indexing is in progress. When that stops, you’re done.


----------



## Mitr1anton (Apr 3, 2020)

just got my 2go. starting to explore


----------



## brintamatic

Can someone help me understand - when I use just the Hugo 2 with my iPad Pro, I connect through USB and play Tidal and what seems to be 96k (green light). When I use the 2Go, and connect using Mconnect Pro, it seems to only want to play in 48k.


----------



## supervisor

might be an MQA issue


----------



## brintamatic

supervisor said:


> might be an MQA issue


How so?


----------



## Mitr1anton

For Andriod is the same! 2 go cant play MQA.




brintamatic said:


> an someone help me understand - when I use just the Hugo 2 with my iPad Pro, I connect through USB and play Tidal and what seems to be 96k (green light). When I use the 2Go, and connect using Mconnect Pro, it seems to only want to play in 48k.


----------



## Mitr1anton

For Android users:
 I tryed BubbleUpnP and MConnect
Bubble working better for me, navigation is more comfortable
Tidal and Qobuz working good, just for Tidal mqa songs playing 44.1 kHz


----------



## brintamatic

Mitr1anton said:


> For Andriod is the same! 2 go cant play MQA.


Wait - did I miss something here? Is Hugo 2 MQA compatible?


----------



## ubs28

brintamatic said:


> Can someone help me understand - when I use just the Hugo 2 with my iPad Pro, I connect through USB and play Tidal and what seems to be 96k (green light). When I use the 2Go, and connect using Mconnect Pro, it seems to only want to play in 48k.



Yeah, that is a problem that me and other guy pointed out in the Poly thread as both of us were not able to get high resolution working with Tidal.

The best option is to go with Qobuz.


----------



## Mitr1anton

Qobuz working good. just Bubble show that Hi Res song (96 kHz) is 44.1 , but Hugo shows right green color.


ubs28 said:


> The best option is to go with Qobuz.


----------



## brintamatic

ubs28 said:


> Yeah, that is a problem that me and other guy pointed out in the Poly thread as both of us were not able to get high resolution working with Tidal.
> 
> The best option is to go with Qobuz.


Ouch.


----------



## Mitr1anton

Mconnect show right information.  24 bit and 96 kHz




Mitr1anton said:


> Qobuz working good. just Bubble show that Hi Res song (96 kHz) is 44.1 , but Hugo shows right green color.


----------



## brintamatic

ubs28 said:


> Yeah, that is a problem that me and other guy pointed out in the Poly thread as both of us were not able to get high resolution working with Tidal.
> 
> The best option is to go with Qobuz.


For Qobuz, which plan do you guys get? Studio Premier or Sublime+?


----------



## ZappaMan

brintamatic said:


> For Qobuz, which plan do you guys get? Studio Premier or Sublime+?


Premier unless you intend to buy music from the service


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Can ONKYO On iOS play through 2Go?


----------



## supervisor

do i have a problem?


----------



## quodjo105

Help ..Gofigure detects my sd card alright, but after indexing i can't see my music files , i can't play anything except radio. i've only got one sd card in , and it's exfat formatted


----------



## joshnor713

supervisor said:


> do i have a problem?



It's best to call it a hobby than a problem, sounds better


----------



## Peter Hyatt

quodjo105 said:


> Help ..Gofigure detects my sd card alright, but after indexing i can't see my music files , i can't play anything except radio. i've only got one sd card in , and it's exfat formatted



While connected, try popping it out and back in again.


----------



## quodjo105

Peter Hyatt said:


> While connected, try popping it out and back in again.


You meant the sd card right ?


----------



## quodjo105

this is what I’m getting after indexing. Pulling the sd card out and back in again . I’ve even added my Tidal login details but can’t access it


----------



## brintamatic

quodjo105 said:


> this is what I’m getting after indexing. Pulling the sd card out and back in again . I’ve even added my Tidal login details but can’t access it


I believe I've been reading that you need to use a third party app like Rigilian or MConnect Pro to actually play the songs.


----------



## TKpurple

quodjo105 said:


> Help ..Gofigure detects my sd card alright, but after indexing i can't see my music files , i can't play anything except radio. i've only got one sd card in , and it's exfat formatted


You will not see any SD card content in go figure unless you create MPD playlists first. If you are on IoS (Iphone) use Rigelian app for MPD playback or Mcconnect for dlna protocol.   If I understand your problem correctly.


----------



## TKpurple

It sees Kenny G see if you push play if it will start playing?


----------



## jlbrach

perhaps I can get some help from people smarter than me on this subject....I am awaiting my 2go and I bought it to be able to use it on the road with my laptop and roon...the attraction to me is the idea of being able to access 2go in roon on my laptop and access the music I have on my 2 sd cards....presently I have been using my laptop and roon with an external hard drive attached to the laptop and my H2 also attached to my laptop .....the reason I bought the 2go is I assumed I would be able to do away with the wired connection and the need for the external hard drive and just use the 2go with the sd cards and roon.....I am being told by some here that roon will not read the sd cards which confuses me because if roon wont read the sd cards what is the point of the connection to roon of the 2go?.....is there a way for me to access my sd cards on roon with 2go as I have described?


----------



## quodjo105

TKpurple said:


> You will not see any SD card content in go figure unless you create MPD playlists first. If you are on IoS (Iphone) use Rigelian app for MPD playback or Mcconnect for dlna protocol.   If I understand your problem correctly.


ah i see.. i thought i could just play the files using gofigure .. I've just downloaded mconnect and that can play my files correctly .


----------



## ZappaMan

supervisor said:


> do i have a problem?


Knowing which remote is for what?


----------



## Progisus

jlbrach said:


> perhaps I can get some help from people smarter than me on this subject....I am awaiting my 2go and I bought it to be able to use it on the road with my laptop and roon...the attraction to me is the idea of being able to access 2go in roon on my laptop and access the music I have on my 2 sd cards....presently I have been using my laptop and roon with an external hard drive attached to the laptop and my H2 also attached to my laptop .....the reason I bought the 2go is I assumed I would be able to do away with the wired connection and the need for the external hard drive and just use the 2go with the sd cards and roon.....I am being told by some here that roon will not read the sd cards which confuses me because if roon wont read the sd cards what is the point of the connection to roon of the 2go?.....is there a way for me to access my sd cards on roon with 2go as I have described?


Sorry... roon will not read the sd cards. I would suggest putting your files on the Roon Core or an attached usb drive for  streaming t the 2Go.


----------



## brintamatic

quodjo105 said:


> ah i see.. i thought i could just play the files using gofigure .. I've just downloaded mconnect and that can play my files correctly .


Sounds like you're a newbie like me - a lot of folks on here have had the Mojo-Poly combo and are used to this. I'm trying to learn on the fly. In my first day of use, I recommend using Rigelian if you just care to access music on your SD card. If you want to play Tidal, I have found that MConnect Pro is decent but it is playing Master tracks at 48k so I have been using Roon at home. I imagine while on the go or when I'm back in the office, I'll have to live with 48k streams from Tidal or move up to Quboz. Just my initial observations thus far. It's already nice not having to deal with USB or think about whether I have a good enough USB cable blah blah blah.


----------



## pjw241142

I'm listening to the 2go now. I can't do the the systematic, precise analysis that other Head Fiers can do. However, as a subjective piece of analysis I'm listening to an album now that has:

1. A clear soundstage
2. Clear instrument separation

that was previously a muddy mess that was a very average listen. The album in question is Wings over America.

Very impressed with the Hugo2 2go combination


----------



## quodjo105

brintamatic said:


> Sounds like you're a newbie like me - a lot of folks on here have had the Mojo-Poly combo and are used to this. I'm trying to learn on the fly. In my first day of use, I recommend using Rigelian if you just care to access music on your SD card. If you want to play Tidal, I have found that MConnect Pro is decent but it is playing Master tracks at 48k so I have been using Roon at home. I imagine while on the go or when I'm back in the office, I'll have to live with 48k streams from Tidal or move up to Quboz. Just my initial observations thus far. It's already nice not having to deal with USB or think about whether I have a good enough USB cable blah blah blah.


Thanks for recommending rigelian , looks better than mconnect for sd card playback .


----------



## ZappaMan

jlbrach said:


> perhaps I can get some help from people smarter than me on this subject....I am awaiting my 2go and I bought it to be able to use it on the road with my laptop and roon...the attraction to me is the idea of being able to access 2go in roon on my laptop and access the music I have on my 2 sd cards....presently I have been using my laptop and roon with an external hard drive attached to the laptop and my H2 also attached to my laptop .....the reason I bought the 2go is I assumed I would be able to do away with the wired connection and the need for the external hard drive and just use the 2go with the sd cards and roon.....I am being told by some here that roon will not read the sd cards which confuses me because if roon wont read the sd cards what is the point of the connection to roon of the 2go?.....is there a way for me to access my sd cards on roon with 2go as I have described?


I think it’s imagined that there are 2 main use cases.
Use within the home, then 2go is a Roon end point.
Use outside the home, then the sd cards become the music storage and playback is through various other apps.


----------



## quodjo105

say bye bye to USB cables .. lol


----------



## Mitr1anton

brintamatic said:


> For Qobuz, which plan do you guys get?


Studio Premier


----------



## Mitr1anton

quodjo105 said:


> say bye bye to USB cables .. lol


why Black?


----------



## quodjo105

Mitr1anton said:


> why Black?


it's a loaner unit and that's the only colour they have at the moment .


----------



## paulgc

supervisor said:


> do i have a problem?


Not in my yes. Nice fleet of kit. Bring on social distancing.


----------



## DaddyWhale

I've done a search on this but can't find an answer.

I'm a rank newbie when it comes to MPD. On Android, what MPD player would you recommend for playing music from GOOGLE DRIVE? I've checked the description of Mconnect. It seems to be compatible with Dropbox and Microsoft OneDrive


----------



## Mitr1anton

DaddyWhale said:


> I'm a rank newbie when it comes to MPD. On Android, what MPD player would you recommend for playing music from GOOGLE DRIVE? I've checked the description of Mconnect. It seems to be compatible with Dropbox and Microsoft OneDrive


Hello. BubbleUPnP can play from Google drive.


----------



## DaddyWhale (Apr 3, 2020)

Mitr1anton said:


> Hello. BubbleUPnP can play from Google drive.


Thanks! I use BubbleUPnP for dlna playback. I didn't know that it was also an MPD player.

The reason I'm asking about MPD is that I think I've read on this thread that MPD can be better than dlna in some circumstances (is it more stable, for instance?)


----------



## Torq

It's definitely *Rigelian* that is having trouble with my library, rather than 2go or the embedded MPD instance.

Almost every album that has more than one artist lists all the tracks separately in Album View.  Sometimes a few get grouped under the Album itself, sometimes not.  And most of the artwork is missing.  Looking at the raw metadata, there is nothing I can see there that should cause a problem (we're not dealing with special characters, unusually long folder/file names, tagging is consistent across files in the same album).

It's acting like it will only group files into an Album if the Album Name and A

This is a library that works fine for Roon, Asset UPnP, A&K SP2000, Cayin N8 and so on ... 

If I fire up Glider, it shows everything as I would expect it to be, properly arranged and grouped with artwork as it should be.


----------



## supervisor

Rigelian working flawless for me all of the time...


----------



## brintamatic

I know this is a 2Go thread but curious question on the Hugo2. Due to my newfound freedom to roam around with this combo, it's been on for over nine hours straight and so there in lies my question - can the Hugo2 and/or 2Go take the stress of being on 24/7 - obviously if I had power running to it.


----------



## ZappaMan

brintamatic said:


> I know this is a 2Go thread but curious question on the Hugo2. Due to my newfound freedom to roam around with this combo, it's been on for over nine hours straight and so there in lies my question - can the Hugo2 and/or 2Go take the stress of being on 24/7 - obviously if I had power running to it.


You shouldn’t charge and play at the same time unless it’s gone Into ‘desktop mode’ as the lithium batteries don’t like it I think I read before.


----------



## brintamatic

ZappaMan said:


> You shouldn’t charge and play at the same time unless it’s gone Into ‘desktop mode’ as the lithium batteries don’t like it I think I read before.


Ooph - newbie mistake. Thanks.


----------



## miketlse

DaddyWhale said:


> I've connected my 2go to my Hugo 2 and inserted two 512GB microsd cards into it.
> 
> Quick questions:
> 1 How long roughly does it take for the 2go to index the music?
> ...


Maybe no consolation, but I appreciate your questions/feedback.
If you are experiencing confusion, then it is positive feedback to @Matt Bartlett about some elements of user guidance to improve.


----------



## TKpurple

brintamatic said:


> Ooph - newbie mistake. Thanks.


I remember Rob Watts said that failure rate of batteries is very low on h2 so its not very harmful to play and charge at the same time  but its desirable to avoid situation when battery is fully discharged to play and charge. But the best protection is to use  desktop mode.


----------



## miketlse

brintamatic said:


> How so?


not clear to me either


----------



## DaddyWhale

miketlse said:


> Maybe no consolation, but I appreciate your questions/feedback.
> If you are experiencing confusion, then it is positive feedback to @Matt Bartlett about some elements of user guidance to improve.


I found the downloadable manual VERY useful. It's answered all my questions so far!

When I've had a chance to do some critical listening, I'll post a short review.


----------



## Doody (Apr 3, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> You shouldn’t charge and play at the same time unless it’s gone Into ‘desktop mode’ as the lithium batteries don’t like it I think I read before.


You sure about that? I do this all the time. Nearly two years - never had an issue. It charges much faster than it consumes (and I'm driving speakers direct from the H2 - more than I'm driving headphones).

Doody

Edit: Interesting TKP - so if you've run it down, don't push it from zero. I don't claim to understand the battery chemistry there, but I can believe that's something. Thx.


----------



## Doody

For the lazy in the crowd  here's the manual URL:  https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/2go-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## brintamatic

TKpurple said:


> I remember Rob Watts said that failure rate of batteries is very low on h2 so its not very harmful to play and charge at the same time  but its desirable to avoid situation when battery is fully discharged to play and charge. But the best protection is to use  desktop mode.


So let me break it down the way I'm hearing this on my end:

Best case - Desktop mode
However, if I never activate the battery, isn't that also bad? Maybe a bad myth I've subscribed to?

Normal case - Charge up to full, use it on battery mode
Use on battery mode until... empty? What happens if it's 50% full?

Newbie Failure - DO NOT charge the device and use it while the battery is 100%
I'm sure this has been a suggestion over time but I wish there was a way to manually force desktop mode. If this is a "transportable" device, it's a bit cumbersome to abide by these set of rules in a way.


----------



## supervisor

not sure anyone said #3 here.


----------



## TKpurple

brintamatic said:


> So let me break it down the way I'm hearing this on my end:
> 
> Best case - Desktop mode
> However, if I never activate the battery, isn't that also bad? Maybe a bad myth I've subscribed to?
> ...


I am not using desktop mode. As iam taking it over the house and out. I mostly charge overnight and listen during the day. It was suggested not to allow battery fully discharge all the time, so its better to fill it up when 50 %. And have it fully discharged only from time to time. Try to avoid situation when you listen and charge at the same time when battery is fully discharged. I think these are the only rules to be followed. I have  hugo2 for two years and did not noticed battery life decreased its playing time.


----------



## ZappaMan

TKpurple said:


> I remember Rob Watts said that failure rate of batteries is very low on h2 so its not very harmful to play and charge at the same time  but its desirable to avoid situation when battery is fully discharged to play and charge. But the best protection is to use  desktop mode.


My experience is more about the poly, I think you want to try to protect it, treat it special to maximise life.


----------



## brintamatic

TKpurple said:


> I am not using desktop mode. As iam taking it over the house and out. I mostly charge overnight and listen during the day. It was suggested not to allow battery fully discharge all the time, so its better to fill it up when 50 %. And have it fully discharged only from time to time. Try to avoid situation when you listen and charge at the same time when battery is fully discharged. I think these are the only rules to be followed. I have  hugo2 for two years and did not noticed battery life decreased its playing time.


Much easier. Thanks guys. I don't listen well.


----------



## TKpurple

ZappaMan said:


> My experience is more about the poly, I think you want to try to protect it, treat it special to maximise life.


I think Mojo had more reported battery life problems then h2?


----------



## ZappaMan

TKpurple said:


> I think Mojo had more reported battery life problems then h2?


I used my poly 8 hours a day for a year and ultimately the battery became faulty, I’m not sure why but just advising caution... habitually charge it with the same charger and things like that, just try to protect it, it needs someone to be looking out for it.  The worlds not a nice place if your a rechargable device like that.


----------



## miketlse

TKpurple said:


> I think Mojo had more reported battery life problems then h2?


Yes, posts about battery failures with H2 are rare.
Even so, I try and operate Mojo and H2, in the 80% to 20% battery range, and they are still going strong.


----------



## Luvdac

Us Audiophiles in India are really feeling the lockdown. Now I see on headphonezone's website that delivery of2go could be a few weeks after the lockdown is lifted ( presumably 14 April).


----------



## jarnopp

supervisor said:


> do i have a problem?



Yes!  Your headphones are not plugged in.


----------



## DaddyWhale

I've now had a chance to do a little real listening via the 2go -> hugo 2 -> kgsshv carbon -> sr-009s. I love it!

It took me a while to figure out mpd (newbie here) and how it interacts with the 2go. I ended up using MAFA on Android as my mpd client. At each step I was expecting something to crash. But it didn't! Thank you chord. If anyone wants some help in setting things up on Android, just pm me.

I played music off microsd cards. The first thing I noticed was how silent the background was. This is NOT a small thing. Everything else kind of follows from that: the soundstage is wide and deep; instrument placement - spot on; separation - readily apparent but not artificial. The tonality was... wonderful.

I want to listen to more music now! Will write some more impressions tomorrow.

The thing that I was thinking while listening was: "wow! This is an event. I'm in a space with living, breathing music. Like being in a jazz club rather than listening to jazz."

Now I've got to try my classical music, from the most intimate harpsichord recitals to a symphony. What new things will I pick up on? The excitement of (re) discovery!

Downside? How the *** to you switch between microsd cards without opening GoFigure?!


----------



## uzi2

supervisor said:


> do i have a problem?


Is the Dave in another room?


----------



## quodjo105

works flawlessly with Audirvana on my MacBook


----------



## ZappaMan

quodjo105 said:


> works flawlessly with Audirvana on my MacBook


Is it an mpd control with nirvana ?


----------



## supervisor

quodjo105 said:


> works flawlessly with Audirvana on my MacBook



your library looking good. that new Empress Of and Yves Tumor!


----------



## supervisor

ZappaMan said:


> Is it an mpd control with nirvana ?



UPnP/DLNA


----------



## ubs28

DaddyWhale said:


> I've now had a chance to do a little real listening via the 2go -> hugo 2 -> kgsshv carbon -> sr-009s. I love it!
> 
> It took me a while to figure out mpd (newbie here) and how it interacts with the 2go. I ended up using MAFA on Android as my mpd client. At each step I was expecting something to crash. But it didn't! Thank you chord. If anyone wants some help in setting things up on Android, just pm me.
> 
> ...



So you are saying that the Hugo 2 without the 2GO has a noisy background?

The only time I hear background noise is with the Campfire Andromeda’s. But with full sized headphones, the background noise is gone.


----------



## DaddyWhale

ubs28 said:


> So you are saying that the Hugo 2 without the 2GO has a noisy background?
> 
> The only time I hear background noise is with the Campfire Andromeda’s. But with full sized headphones, the background noise is gone.


Not sure that's the right comparison. I would compared source against source. Previously, I had two other sources.

First, I used USB to connect my Android phone (source) via USB to my h2. Then I got a Bluesound Node 2i connected via toslink to my h2. (Got the bluesound, of course, to stream.) Both of those had higher noise floors.

So I would say it depends on your source. What do you use? If you have a solid one, you may not experience the benefit that I do.


----------



## quodjo105

supervisor said:


> your library looking good. that new Empress Of and Yves Tumor!


It’s Tidal .. lol


----------



## Malcyg (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m going to try running the Hugo 2Go in desktop mode, but I’m not quite clear on how that will pan out. Regarding Hugo 2 in desktop mode and the impact on battery, Rob Watts said this:



Rob Watts said:


> The benefit of keeping it on is that it keeps the battery to about 80% charge, which is the voltage needed for maximum life. Because the charging current is set to be about the same as the current that Hugo 2 draws, then there is no (or very small) nett current into or out of the battery, so you are not losing out on the charge/discharge cycles life. Assuming that the battery is 10% nett charge from the charger, then that means that you would have a charge discharge life of 10 (1 over 10%) *1000 (no of charge discharge cycles for 50% capacity left) *8 (no of hours a discharge cycle is) which comes to 80,000 hours of operation - or about 10 years of being on permanently. But even with 50% capacity, Hugo 2 will still work perfectly well in standby mode, and will actually work with 0% battery capacity (or battery disconnected). Of course, this assumes the battery does not fail with an internal short!
> 
> The intent upon switching it off, is that the unit will be later used for mobile, so the charger is set to fully charge the batteries to 100%.



Given that the H2 charger delivers about the same current that H2 draws, I’m wondering how the addition of 2Go affects things and whether the above advice still stands. 2Go presumably increases the draw and potentially, Hugo battery could slowly run down whilst in desktop mode. Also, does the same logic in the above statement apply to the battery in 2Go?

I know, the only way to find out is to try it, and I am, but if anyone else can shed any light, that would be very helpful.

I am currently running H2-2Go like this and it sounds fantastic. I need to do a proper comparison at some point, but I am enjoying it at least as much as plugging into my BluDave in my main speaker system.





Edit - because I have alway run H2 as a portable device until now, I have never actually used the remote control. Now I have it in desktop mode, I have dug out the remote and it is really quite handy. A little no cost bonus in these testing times!


----------



## DaddyWhale (Apr 4, 2020)

Malcyg said:


> I’m going to try running the Hugo 2Go in desktop mode, but I’m not quite clear on how that will pan out. Regarding Hugo 2 in desktop mode and the impact on battery, Rob Watts said this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing this up! It'll help me better manage the battery (on the h2, at least). Previously, I was turning the h2 off after each listening session, thinking that in desktop mode it didn't matter.

I'm equally interested in the responses you get on how the battery is managed on the 2go.


----------



## rwelles

2Go arrived this afternoon!! I seem to be running into an issue when it switches between WAP. I have 3. When I move to another WAP, the music stops and a few seconds later it will continue on to the next track. This is while I'm using Roon. 

Anyone else with a 2Go and multiple WAPs experiencing this problem??


----------



## ZappaMan

rwelles said:


> 2Go arrived this afternoon!! I seem to be running into an issue when it switches between WAP. I have 3. When I move to another WAP, the music stops and a few seconds later it will continue on to the next track. This is while I'm using Roon.
> 
> Anyone else with a 2Go and multiple WAPs experiencing this problem??


Are all 3 configured into 2go?


----------



## rwelles

ZappaMan said:


> Are all 3 configured into 2go?



All three are a part of the same network; all have the same login credentials. I assumed that the 2Go would work the same as my Poly. On the Poly, I only need to set up the network, not each WAP. @ZappaMan, are you running multiple WAP setup?


----------



## Doody (Apr 4, 2020)

rwelles said:


> All three are a part of the same network; all have the same login credentials. I assumed that the 2Go would work the same as my Poly. On the Poly, I only need to set up the network, not each WAP. @ZappaMan, are you running multiple WAP setup?


You have a mesh network with three access points? Or you have three access points that you've set up with the same credentials? The latter gets filed under "good luck with that" IME. It's like cell phones tower-switching in the 1980s - sometimes your call just dropped off or out as the transitions took more than a few ms.

Doody

Edit: my unit arrives Monday. I have a Linksys Velop mesh network and will report back if I have any issues. Note that someone else on this thread was having network problems caused by "old-as-heck" networking equipment. The 2go firmware might make some assumptions about the modernity of the network that the Poly didn't (?).


----------



## rwelles

For about the first year of the Poly, it experienced the exact same issue. It was resolved with a fw update. Since then, I've had zero issues with moving between WAPs. So I know my wireless setup *can* work. @Doody, let me know how things work out on your Linksys system.


----------



## paulgc

Doody said:


> You have a mesh network with three access points? Or you have three access points that you've set up with the same credentials? The latter gets filed under "good luck with that" IME. It's like cell phones tower-switching in the 1980s - sometimes your call just dropped off or out as the transitions took more than a few ms.
> 
> Doody
> 
> Edit: my unit arrives Monday. I have a Linksys Velop mesh network and will report back if I have any issues. Note that someone else on this thread was having network problems caused by "old-as-heck" networking equipment. The 2go firmware might make some assumptions about the modernity of the network that the Poly didn't (?).



i have the linksys velop. 3 nodes. I have not had a problem with Poly or 2go.


----------



## rwelles

I've had this setup a number of years. It might be time for an upgrade. What other mesh systems are  head-fi'ers using with good result??


----------



## Ards

DaddyWhale said:


> Downside? How the *** to you switch between microsd cards without opening GoFigure?!



I bought a much bigger SD card so I only have to use one and never need to switch.  The switching is a pain, but it seems par for the course for most, if not all, DAPs?


----------



## Mojo ideas

brintamatic said:


> So let me break it down the way I'm hearing this on my end:
> 
> Best case - Desktop mode
> However, if I never activate the battery, isn't that also bad? Maybe a bad myth I've subscribed to?
> ...


 To break it down further please  don’t fret over the charging or the batteries we’ve done all that is necessary with the charging circuitry to protect the batteries long term. Please  just play the two units when your charging under any conditions or not if your walking about with the combo. Just don’t charge it when you are walking with them as you’ll most likely trip over the cable.


----------



## Ards (Apr 5, 2020)

Am looking at Rigelian and covert art...  All my cover art is stored on my PC as Folder.jpg, and so also on my SD card.

Rigelian says it can pull Folder.jpg files from "local http" but if so, it's not working for me with default settings - any way to set this up with 2Go?  If so, what ports do I tell Rigelian to use?

The alternative is to change my cover art to cover.jpg but that's a big headache as I'd need to convert my entire library, so is Plan B..


----------



## Doody

Ards said:


> I bought a much bigger SD card so I only have to use one and never need to switch.  The switching is a pain, but it seems par for the course for most, if not all, DAPs?


Most DAPs will index both cards, and store that resultant metadata (usually in internal storage) for the browsing software to interact with. 

Doody


----------



## rwelles

Ards said:


> The alternative is to change my cover art to cover.jpg but that's a big headache as I'd need to convert my entire library, so is Plan B..



In the macOS, you could use Automator to built an action that accomplishes name change of multiple files at once. I imagine there is something similar in Windows and Linux. "Plan B" might be easier than you think.


----------



## Ards

Doody said:


> Most DAPs will index both cards, and store that resultant metadata (usually in internal storage) for the browsing software to interact with.
> 
> Doody



Good to know.  All my previous DAPs have been one card or the other, which was always a frustration.


----------



## Ards (Apr 5, 2020)

rwelles said:


> In the macOS, you could use Automator to built an action that accomplishes name change of multiple files at once. I imagine there is something similar in Windows and Linux. "Plan B" might be easier than you think.



Well, I wrote a unix script to rename the files, but turns out that doesn't work either.  Rigelian says local cover.jpg only works with MPD versions 2.something and above.  Any idea what version 2Go is running??  For now there seems to be no way to use my own covert art files which means some albums are showing up with incorrect art auto-downloaded by Rigelian :/


----------



## Torq

Ards said:


> Well, I wrote a unix script to rename the files, but turns out that doesn't work either.  Rigelian says local cover.jpg only works with MPD versions 2.something and above.  Any idea what version 2Go is running??  For now there seems to be no way to use my own covert art files which means some albums are showing up with incorrect art auto-downloaded by Rigelian :/



As a test, I manually copied a couple of my album's Folder.jpg files to cover.jpg, re-indexed the card in 2go, and updated the database in Rigelian, cleared the cover art cache and Rigelian picked those up (finally).

There may be other limits ... such as resolution (I'm using 800x800), actual file size and encoding.

For some DAPs, e.g. the Sony WM1A/Z, you needed the .JPG artwork to be in Baseline encoding rather than Progressive (I haven't tested that with Rigelian yet, but the Baseline encoding seems to work).

It's a bit annoying, since Glider seems able to pull the artwork directly out of the individual files themselves without a problem, but it has other issues.  And I don't have Folder.jpg files for all my albums since everything I've used to this point has been happy getting the cover art from that embedded in the files.  So now I get to go address that.

Coding time ...


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 5, 2020)

Ards said:


> Well, I wrote a unix script to rename the files, but turns out that doesn't work either.  Rigelian says local cover.jpg only works with MPD versions 2.something and above.  Any idea what version 2Go is running??  For now there seems to be no way to use my own covert art files which means some albums are showing up with incorrect art auto-downloaded by Rigelian :/


There’s a great cross platform app called Picard, not sure if it helps with this, but it can download album art, you may be able to configure the file name it uses.

Edit... I had a look
https://picard.musicbrainz.org/docs/scripting/#file_naming_examples

and yes you can rename all your cover art with the app it seems. @Ards


----------



## miketlse

Torq said:


> As a test, I manually copied a couple of my album's Folder.jpg files to cover.jpg, re-indexed the card in 2go, and updated the database in Rigelian, cleared the cover art cache and Rigelian picked those up (finally).
> 
> There may be other limits ... such as resolution (I'm using 800x800), actual file size and encoding.
> 
> ...


Interesting post. I don't have 2Go yet, but most recent posts seem to be very positive about the functionality.
Possibly there are a few areas such as folder art, where the 'best practice' should be formalised in a 2Go FAQ, in much the same way that there is already an official Poly FAQ
@Matt Bartlett I recommend that you explore this option. It will help 2Go newbies, and add value for Chord.


----------



## Doody

Ards said:


> Good to know.  All my previous DAPs have been one card or the other, which was always a frustration.


Huh. It's entirely possible then that I'm just lucky. Or have a cruddy memory .

Doody


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> Huh. It's entirely possible then that I'm just lucky. Or have a cruddy memory .
> 
> Doody


Maybe, but your feedback can be useful in helping other owners.


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 5, 2020)

Android user

I can't figure how to connect to tidal on my 2go/hugo2.

Connected my 2go to the home wifi.

Connected to my phone via Bluetooth for remote control.


I put my tidal information in the settings, but there is no option to start tidal.
Music tab is just a bunch of radios.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 5, 2020)

Disclaimer:  Not a 2Go/Poly owner and rusty with IT stuff.  Plus I haven't had to manage music library since early 2000s before FLAC was a thing, everything embedded art now...  Last DAP was Tera Player (http://tera-player.com/) which was WAV-only and screenless.

There's a software package "rename" if you don't want to pull your hair out writing complicated scripts.

If you have Homebrew installed on macOS...

https://brew.sh/

Just install the package:






This let's you write something simple and recursively automagically drills through the sub-folders:


```
from your root music folder:

find . -exec rename -v 's/Folder.JPG/cover.jpg/i' {} \;

-- or w/o -v if you have loads of .jpg --

find . -exec rename 's/Folder.JPG/cover.jpg/i' {} \;
```

Looks like best practice is to clear cache before and after...


----------



## TKpurple

Infoseeker said:


> I can't figure how to connect to tidal on my 2go/hugo2.
> 
> Connected my 2go to the home wifi.
> 
> ...


You need seperate app for tidal playback. Go figure is not playing app except for playlists in mpd format. For tidal Mconnect using dlna or tidal app over airplay if you are Apple user.


----------



## ZappaMan

Infoseeker said:


> Android user
> 
> I can't figure how to connect to tidal on my 2go/hugo2.
> 
> ...


maybe this will help?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15071312



Matt Bartlett said:


> It's there so you can use a DLNA app to browse and play Tidal tracks. If you enter your credentials then Poly will appear as a renderer so you can look at the Tidal library. For Tidal playback on Android I would recommend M Connect
> but other members on here can also let you know what they use.



basically, you need to use another app (not go figure) and then you cast your music from the other app, to 2go.


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 5, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> maybe this will help?
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15071312
> 
> 
> ...



Alright figured it out using a paid app called McConnect.

Unless someone got an alternative.


----------



## ZappaMan

Infoseeker said:


> Alright figured it out using a paid app called McConnect.
> 
> Unless someone got an alternative.


your on the right path....


----------



## tonyl59

Does anyone know what benefit there is to entering login details for Tidal and Qobuz in GoFigure? I can’t see any...


----------



## ZappaMan

tonyl59 said:


> Does anyone know what benefit there is to entering login details for Tidal and Qobuz in GoFigure? I can’t see any...


Just above it’s saying, to use an app called mconnect then you can stream music from those services to the 2go.


----------



## tonyl59

ZappaMan said:


> Just above it’s saying, to use an app called mconnect then you can stream music from those services to the 2go.


Yes, agreed, but I wonder why GoFigure allows entry of those login details.


----------



## Torq

So, after a couple of hours of tinkering, I put together a little Python script that'll copy, rename or remove folder-level cover-art files.

Using it to create *copies* of my existing "Folder.jpg" files as "Cover.jpg" has Rigelian seeing my cover art properly (it's still odd that Glider could just pull the images embedded in the raw track files and Rigelian can't).

You can also run the tool again to remove "Folder.jpg" files if you just want to keep "Cover.jpg" (etc.).  Or you can do the initial run simply to rename "Folder.jpg" to "Cover.jpg" on a per-folder basic.

For me, I just ran the tool on the microSDXC card I am using in the 2go, rather than altering my main library (where no external files are required, as the software involved can read the cover art from the individual track files).

If you're proficient with Linux/macOS command line tools*, know your way around Python scripts (and modules/environments), and want the file, PM me.  I am *NOT* providing *any* support on it, nor have I tried it on Windows, so if you can't figure it out, you're *on your own*.

---

(*Not tested under Windows, I don't run it at home.)


----------



## rwelles

Torq said:


> (it's still odd that Glider could just pull the images embedded in the raw track files and Rigelian can't).



Midway in the development of Glider after the Poly was released, @joe28 and Chord consulted about implementation. As a result, Joe used a combination of MPD and DNLA in the app. IIRC, Glider uses MPD to play the track and DNLA to display the info, inc. artwork.


----------



## Torq

Sticking to the topic of the 2go, specifically ...

While the "goFigure" app is still a bit rough-and-ready, it's WAY better than my initial "Poly" experience, and fundamentally works as it is supposed to.

My primary use case for the 2go (w/ Hugo 2) is as a Roon end-point, where it has performed *PERFECTLY*.

Having fixed my library/cover art issues with Rigelian, will also be a viable transportable solution.  And 2go elevates Hugo 2's performance above that of my DAPs (Cayin N8, A&K SP2000 Cu).

Hopefully Chord will be able to unify the presentation of the two card slots (every 2-slot DAP I've owned has presented the card's content as a single library), which both the N8 and SP2000 can do.  Not a major issue, but I'd rather have 2Gb of seamlessly-accessible library than 2x=1Gb with some faffing about.


----------



## 474194

Glad to hear reports of increase SQ.  It is quite amazing to see the shift of scaling the digital source to elevate the SQ of Chord devices.

The separation of duties of backend (server) and frontend (client) does wonders.  No iOS / Android re-sampling sandboxes to taint the sound purity.  Not to mention smartphone apps meddling in SQ.  Direct to the CPU -> USB  is more optimal than (OTG/CCK) USB -> re-sample -> re-sample -> CPU -> USB.  Glad things are finally progressing on this front.  Every separate part should play it's role to perfection instead of one gigantic part trying to do everything (e.g. DAP).

Battery-power, low power requirements, no USB cable to act as an RFI antenna, etc.  Never going mains again with such robust battery technology.

Digital source matters 2.0

It gets better with Squeezelite and glass optical, but that argument is for another time.  It's time to focus solely of the 2Go.  Enjoy and stay safe.  Time to Audi5000 from this thread.  It was a great learning experience as all Chord threads... Unsubbing...





6 years ago and Squeezelite has improved dramatically while MPD's development is turtle slow.  Surprised 2Go is not running an updated MPD.  Can't understand that at all.

https://darko.audio/2014/04/squeezelite-brings-spotify-better-sound-to-antipodes-dsdx/


----------



## 474194 (Apr 6, 2020)

musickid said:


> AC how do you think a glass optical cable would perform direct out of an imac streaming roon compared to my touch set up? best intuitive opinion?



Sorry, it's a big subjective.  I try to just spit out facts and my experience, not guesstimate.  It's time for I to get out of the way and let the 2Go users enjoy since 2Go launched.  I'll check the Watt's Up thread if you post there...  RPi is easy if you ever want to pursue that, I or some others can definitely walk you through the process.

In the meantime, enjoy these Fleetwood Mac puns:

https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilear..._the_band_fleetwood_mac_seriously_considered/

Pretty sure you will luv some of them.

Reminder to try to acquire the West German "Target CD" version of Rumours.  Master source and no sound processing.  Your TT2 deserves to be fed this source.  But do your due diligence on eBay as there are scams.  The owner of the website got scammed for $300 for a Phil Collins Target CD.

http://www.thetargetcdcollection.com/2013/12/dec-4-2013-swindler.html


----------



## NYanakiev

tonyl59 said:


> Yes, agreed, but I wonder why GoFigure allows entry of those login details.



I couldn’t figure this out either.....


----------



## TKpurple (Apr 6, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> I couldn’t figure this out either.....


My understanding is if you do it, you will see it in mc connect as seperate mediaserver. So you can access tidal both via tidal implementation in mcconnect or via this seperate source similar to sd card playback. But in the grandę scheme of things i dont know if its beneficial. I did not checked if there is any sound difference between both methods of playing tidal...


----------



## NYanakiev

TKpurple said:


> My understanding is if you do it, you will see it in mc connect as seperate mediaserver. So you can access tidal both via tidal implementation in mcconnect or via this seperate source similar to sd card playback. But in the grandę scheme of things i dont know if its beneficial. I did not checked if there is any sound difference between both methods of playing tidal...



Not sure I understand what you mean.
Here is a screenshot of MConnect Pro: Tidal only comes up once (as internet music), rather than twice; same as it did prior to entering my Tidal credentials in GoFigure.

@Matt Bartlett any input on this?


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 6, 2020)

My McConnect paid-version won't play the next song in a Tidal Playlist.

I have to switch-over to the app again and click on the next song.  (I am not talking about Gapless, it just stops after 1 song) (also should I turn off Gapless in the McConnect settings?)

Something wrong in my settings?

On a side note, connecting my phone to the 2.4Ghz  WiFi sucks after being spoiled by 5Ghz for so long.


----------



## NYanakiev

Infoseeker said:


> My McConnect paid-version won't play the next song in a Tidal Playlist.
> 
> I have to switch-over to the app again and click on the next song.  (I am not talking about Gapless, it just stops after 1 song) (also should I turn off Gapless in the McConnect settings?)
> 
> ...



Why would you connect your phone to 2.4?
I have mine connected to my 5Ghz home network, while interacting with 2Go without a hitch?


----------



## NYanakiev

Something neat I just came across, while looking for some more hires radio stations to add (while my SD card is taking AGES to index)

https://www.hiresaudio.online/cd-quality-internet-radio/


----------



## Mitr1anton

NYanakiev said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean.
> Here is a screenshot of MConnect Pro: Tidal only comes up once (as internet music), rather than twice; same as it did prior to entering my Tidal credentials in GoFigure.


If you using Android , you have one more icon 2go like media server and inside is your Tidal or Qobuz folders


----------



## NYanakiev

Mitr1anton said:


> If you using Android , you have one more icon 2go like media server and inside is your Tidal or Qobuz folders



I don’t get that on iOS..


----------



## Mitr1anton

NYanakiev said:


> I don’t get that on iOS..


yes, i saw. but i think is the same if you will use Tidal direct from mconnect


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 6, 2020)

Now that the sd card isn’t finishing that indexing process, MConnect is no longer identifying a 2Go streamer on my network.

I would normally reboot Higo2Go but it’s currently in desktop mode. This is definitely a reminder of the “joys” of being a Poly user.

I should have known that smooth sailing from day 1 won’t continue forever.

Finding out which SD card is indexing is a rather ridiculous setup. There are references to SD card 1/SD card 2 and SD card left/SD card right?!!!

The third party developing GoFigure certainly has a lot more work to do..

Rant over


----------



## Ards

OK, so with Rigelian, if found that if I rename my Folder.jpg files as cover.png, it will use them in Binary Protocol mode.  I cannot get Local http mode to work at all.  But I can work with Binary Protocol mode.


----------



## NYanakiev

NYanakiev said:


> Now that the sd card isn’t finishing that indexing process, MConnect is no longer identifying a 2Go streamer on my network.
> 
> I would normally reboot Higo2Go but it’s currently in desktop mode. This is definitely a reminder of the “joys” of being a Poly user.
> 
> ...



Interesting- I just rebooted Hugo2Go, which remained in desktop mode. The SD card is, however, indexing on and on..


----------



## Mitr1anton

NYanakiev said:


> The SD card is, however, indexing on and on..


for me was the same, but i continue to listen my music with Tidal and after some min. everything was ok


----------



## TKpurple

Thats how i see it you need to put details of your tidal subscription in go figure


----------



## NYanakiev

Mitr1anton said:


> for me was the same, but i continue to listen my music with Tidal and after some min. everything was ok



At least AirPlay still works


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 6, 2020)

TKpurple said:


> Thats how i see it you need to put details of your tidal subscription in go figure



Not getting this, sadly.
Not to mention that 2Go is no longer appearing as a local server (since this morning)


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 6, 2020)

Right, switching Hugo2Go off and giving it a minute to chill did the trick (and unplugging it);

SD card indexing completed in a few moments and I now get both 2Go servers in Mconnect @TKpurple

@Matt Bartlett definitely something for your team to investigate.

I wouldn’t think that this is an example of behaviour as intended.


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Bubble uPnP

Seems the better app to connect to the 2go & Tidal.

Less laggy for Android. Much faster responding too. Plays subsequent songs in a Playlist for me without stopping. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft.android.bubbleupnp


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I had 2 days of about 90% success in connecting to Mconnect or Glider.
Yesterday, it took an hour.

2Go was not showing up as a choice in Mconnect, Glider or Rigelian.
Prior to this, I had to unplug 2Go from desktop mode and manually turn on & off.

I did find a way to get 2Go to reappear in Mconnect & Glider. 

I had to switch to hot spot mode to get to SD card.
Once there, I could connect via WiFi.

I’m hoping this is an issue fixed w updates and not w 2Go itself.


----------



## NYanakiev

Peter Hyatt said:


> I had 2 days of about 90% success in connecting to Mconnect or Glider.
> Yesterday, it took an hour.
> 
> 2Go was not showing up as a choice in Mconnect, Glider or Rigelian.
> ...



Seems similar to the problem I described above. I had no issues at all until this morning.


----------



## Mitr1anton

Infoseeker said:


> Seems the better app to connect to the 2go & Tidal.


yes! i try Mconnect and Bubble. second is better , more comfortable to use


----------



## Mitr1anton

NYanakiev said:


> @Matt Bartlett definitely something for your team to investigate.


For me, if buy something and pay around 1000 $ + Hugo 2 ~ 2000$ , application,connections etc should work better


----------



## Doody

It's odd that multiple folks are having problems all of a sudden. Was a 2go firmware update pushed out? Or a GoFigure app update pushed?

I'll have my 2go in an hour or three - wondering if I should block any firmware updates!

Doody


----------



## Mitr1anton

Doody said:


> Was a 2go firmware update pushed out? Or a GoFigure app update pushed?


My 2go with last firmware working good, without any problem


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> It's odd that multiple folks are having problems all of a sudden. Was a 2go firmware update pushed out? Or a GoFigure app update pushed?
> 
> I'll have my 2go in an hour or three - wondering if I should block any firmware updates!
> 
> Doody



Nope, no updates here.


----------



## ubs28

This is a bug that has been on the Chord Poly for ages.

Looks to me that the 2GO is just a Chord Poly under the hood if people run into the same issues.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> This is a bug that has been on the Chord Poly for ages.
> 
> Looks to me that the 2GO is just a Chord Poly under the hood if people run into the same issues.



Happened once since launch day. I wouldn’t even think of comparing 2Go to the alpha product called Poly...


----------



## DaddyWhale

Doody said:


> It's odd that multiple folks are having problems all of a sudden. Was a 2go firmware update pushed out? Or a GoFigure app update pushed?
> 
> I'll have my 2go in an hour or three - wondering if I should block any firmware updates!
> 
> Doody


My understanding is that there's no automatic firmware update on the 2go. You have to go into GoFigure every now and then to manually check for an update. Now I understand why this might be A GOOD thing. It's described somewhere in the downloadable manual.


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Doody said:


> It's odd that multiple folks are having problems all of a sudden. Was a 2go firmware update pushed out? Or a GoFigure app update pushed?
> 
> I'll have my 2go in an hour or three - wondering if I should block any firmware updates!
> 
> Doody



A bunch of us just received that last lot of units they mailed. Mine arrived a 3 days ago.

No firmware update. Though the 2Go firmware is labeled 0.9. So it isn't a complete product firmware yet. Though it is still functional.

So it is more owners, new vocal ones.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Apr 6, 2020)

No issues today. 

I wonder if the demand for internet services might be impacting us.

I’ve listened to Hugo 2 a lot more since 2Go and am enjoying it. 500GB SD card full.  I think I’ll have to get a 1TB next.


----------



## Doody

*WARNING!*  When you open up your 2go box, be careful that your set screws are intact. I unpacked and then noticed a tiny flash of silver on my office chair. It was the set screw from the ethernet connection side of 2go. If I hadn't happened to have set it all down on a flat, dark surface to unpack it all slowly, there's no way in hell I would have found it or even noticed it was missing - until it was too late.

SUGGESTION TO CHORD:  Maybe include two extra set screws in the little plastic baggie with the wrench and the two posts? 

Charge time now...

Doody


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’ve listened to Hugo 2 a lot more since 2Go and am enjoying it. 500GB SD card full.  I think I’ll have to get a 1TB next.


In case it's helpful, I'm shopping for 1TB card #2 right now. Amazon has them back in stock, but with slower-than-usual delivery. Sandisk direct has the same price and theoretically faster delivery. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Unfortunately, my music collection has grown from 1.4TB to 1.7TB in the last month or two. So even two 1TB cards are going to require editing decisions next quarter if not this one. No sympathy though, please --- first word problems, for sure.

Doody


----------



## Doody

Charging. Configurating. Indexing.

Work should wrap up around 1830 ET. Looking forward to some play time this evening!

Doody


----------



## Scorpio1957

Mitr1anton said:


> My 2go with last firmware working good, without any problem




Yes, here in the UK I had a update a few days ago  for Go Figure and Glider.

Tony


----------



## wsilvio

Doody said:


> *WARNING!*  When you open up your 2go box, be careful that your set screws are intact. I unpacked and then noticed a tiny flash of silver on my office chair. It was the set screw from the ethernet connection side of 2go. If I hadn't happened to have set it all down on a flat, dark surface to unpack it all slowly, there's no way in hell I would have found it or even noticed it was missing - until it was too late.
> 
> SUGGESTION TO CHORD:  Maybe include two extra set screws in the little plastic baggie with the wrench and the two posts?
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen.  Those grub screws are tiny!  Maybe they should have been put in a separate plastic bag.  Other than that, I have very little to complain about at this point.  I've had no issues setting it up or using it.  As others have reported playing off the micro SD card sounds the best.  ROON works great too!


----------



## musickid

what are the advantages of a wired ethernet connection vs say wifi or just usb or optical direct? don't get this.


----------



## DaddyWhale

musickid said:


> what are the advantages of a wired ethernet connection vs say wifi or just usb or optical direct? don't get this.


I can comment on one practical advantage that's important to me. I use dlna (BubbleUPnP app on Android) to access all my music on Google Drive. On WiFi I have problems playing high-bandwidth files (24-176). That's why I've decided to move to a mesh WiFi. I imagine this would not be a problem with Ethernet.


----------



## miketlse

tonyl59 said:


> Does anyone know what benefit there is to entering login details for Tidal and Qobuz in GoFigure? I can’t see any...


Go to the Poly FAQ
Then read the section 'HOW DO I CONNECT TO AND PLAYBACK TIDAL AND QOBUZ CONTENT USING GOFIGURE?'


----------



## Malcyg

I’ve had 2Go for a couple of weeks now and it really does make Hugo 2 a complete item for me. I’ve been through everything from Walkman, Minidisc Walkman and on through various MP3 players and, finally, AK DAP‘s - and H2Go seems like the final destination. I have had no connection issues at all and, since taking advice from folk on here, SD card playback has been very stable once I installed Rigelian. My primary use is with Roon in the house and SD card when out in the garden or elsewhere. I’ve used it far more than I would have anticipated due to the lockdown. As has been mentioned already, I suspect that bandwidth issues due to everyone being at home could possibly explain some of the problems that some have reported?

I find Roon via Wifi to sound very slightly better than the SD card which is a touch brighter and harder edged by comparison, which you would associate with USB connections generally. I can see that some would prefer the sound from SD card though, depending upon taste. Both sound really good and the differences are really quite small. To get the flexibility and sound quality on offer with H2Go in such a relatively small package is phenomenal, especially when looking back at previous devices that I have owned - so well done Chord.


----------



## quodjo105

Malcyg said:


> I’ve had 2Go for a couple of weeks now and it really does make Hugo 2 a complete item for me. I’ve been through everything from Walkman, Minidisc Walkman and on through various MP3 players and, finally, AK DAP‘s - and H2Go seems like the final destination. I have had no connection issues at all and, since taking advice from folk on here, SD card playback has been very stable once I installed Rigelian. My primary use is with Roon in the house and SD card when out in the garden or elsewhere. I’ve used it far more than I would have anticipated due to the lockdown. As has been mentioned already, I suspect that bandwidth issues due to everyone being at home could possibly explain some of the problems that some have reported?
> 
> I find Roon via Wifi to sound very slightly better than the SD card which is a touch brighter and harder edged by comparison, which you would associate with USB connections generally. I can see that some would prefer the sound from SD card though, depending upon taste. Both sound really good and the differences are really quite small. To get the flexibility and sound quality on offer with H2Go in such a relatively small package is phenomenal, especially when looking back at previous devices that I have owned - so well done Chord.


I totally agree with you on the sound of sd card playback . I too found it  brighter  vs playing from my Mac using Audirvana .


----------



## ZappaMan

Malcyg said:


> I’ve had 2Go for a couple of weeks now and it really does make Hugo 2 a complete item for me. I’ve been through everything from Walkman, Minidisc Walkman and on through various MP3 players and, finally, AK DAP‘s - and H2Go seems like the final destination. I have had no connection issues at all and, since taking advice from folk on here, SD card playback has been very stable once I installed Rigelian. My primary use is with Roon in the house and SD card when out in the garden or elsewhere. I’ve used it far more than I would have anticipated due to the lockdown. As has been mentioned already, I suspect that bandwidth issues due to everyone being at home could possibly explain some of the problems that some have reported?
> 
> I find Roon via Wifi to sound very slightly better than the SD card which is a touch brighter and harder edged by comparison, which you would associate with USB connections generally. I can see that some would prefer the sound from SD card though, depending upon taste. Both sound really good and the differences are really quite small. To get the flexibility and sound quality on offer with H2Go in such a relatively small package is phenomenal, especially when looking back at previous devices that I have owned - so well done Chord.


Are you using airplane mode when you play off the sd? For your comparison I mean as it’s supposed to sound the best.


----------



## Malcyg

ZappaMan said:


> Are you using airplane mode when you play off the sd? For your comparison I mean as it’s supposed to sound the best.



Probably not - but I don’t know what you mean by airplane mode. Can you explain?

I just generally tee up an album or knock up a playlist and play it. I then exit Rigelliian on the iPhone and let 2Go play the tracks.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 6, 2020)

Malcyg said:


> Probably not - but I don’t know what you mean by airplane mode. Can you explain?
> 
> I just generally tee up an album or knock up a playlist and play it. I then exit Rigelliian on the iPhone and let 2Go play the tracks.


Go figure has the option to enter “airplane mode””. The Wi-Fi is turned off. Instead you kick off stored playlists via GoFigure.  The playlists are m3u format.
Poly/2go then use BLE a low energy Bluetooth connection to enable control.
The detail retrieval really is incredible with what’s revealed to be the blackest background, I had just this experience this afternoon and was amazed again.


----------



## Doody

Q: Can you shut off *ALL* the radios? I get that you can shut off the WiFi radio, but the Bluetooth radio can _never_ be shut off?

Doody


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 6, 2020)

Doody said:


> Q: Can you shut off *ALL* the radios? I get that you can shut off the WiFi radio, but the Bluetooth radio can _never_ be shut off?
> 
> Doody



No because then poly/2go would become a brick without the means to communicate with Gofigure as it has no physical buttons to allow control of the device.
But the energy level from the Bluetooth radio is hopefully small, as it’s what Apple Watch uses I think, and that’s next to your skin all the time.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Doody (Apr 6, 2020)

So some quickie early experiences and returns (in case they're useful/helpful) and a _question_ or four.

*NET-NET*

This is not version 1.0 software or firmware. Updates will come. We all here are stupid enough to be guinea pigs. We live for the left side of the chasm.
2go is not uncomplicated stuff. I'm not going to defend Chord for "not quite" being there yet, but basically 2go is *not* an audio or musical device in any way shape or form. This is simply a tiny computer whose purpose is to move bits from point A to point B via medium C. Of those three, only B in this case is relatively simple (USB out of 2go into Hugo2). A and C are messy, and subject to about a zillion external standards and factors that Chord's people need to code to. This is _not_ Chord Electronics' forte, and I would not expect it to be. Chord builds some _astounding_ FPGA audio processors and associated analog outputs. FiiO and Cayin and their ilk build really cool, tiny computers, and couldn't make a Mojo or Hugo2 today if their lives depended on it.
I am confident that we will get to a stable product that works for each of our setups. Moving bits from point A to point B via medium C is almost entirely just a set of software challenges. Barring any catastrophic screw-up in the hardware design (which seems to not be the case based on reports thus far), anything that doesn't work for us now is almost certainly fixable.
What I've experienced thus far *I am happy* with. Don't take my spiky points below as negatives - we just want to make 2go and GoFigure better and then best (cf. left side of the chasm above).
If you remember, Poly and H2 were announced at the same time in January 2017 at CES. At that point I had not yet drunk the Rob Watts kool-aid (Watts-aid? WattsUpAid?) and the H2 was such a big step up from H1 and from the Mojo that I chose to sit out the Mojo/Poly. I purchased the H2 knowing I was only getting half of the product I wanted. Like all of us, I didn't think it'd take this long to get to 2go, but _c'est la vie. _I pre-ordered an H2. I pre-ordered an HMS. I pre-ordered a 2go. I'm a glutton for Chord punishment . You guys know the score.

Okay - so let's get moving here...

*SDCARDS*
Apparently, if the H2 is turned 'off' indexing of cards won't happen (even though the 2go is, apparently, always powered). I found this out by accident, as I plugged two cards in as stuff was charging this afternoon, but never got the flashy 'indexing' LED thing until I accidentally hit the power button on the H2 remote! Also, it only indexes the active (selected in GoFigure) card. So if you put two cards in (or a new card), it will not index anything until (a) the H2 is powered on and (b) you select that card in GoFigure. Not a crisis, but I had to figure this out somewhat randomly (if it's in the manual, I missed it!).

_Q: Is the 2go always powered? There seems to be no way to control it. Even when I power cycle the H2 it doesn't change its state. I assume it auto-offs itself after N minutes of inactivity and atuo-ons based on some set of activity. _

_Q: Is there a way to 'reboot' the 2go? To power-cycle it? _

The GoFigure interface to select left or right cards is a total UX hack. I believe the Brits call this sort of thing "too cute by half," no? OFF is left and ON is right. C'mon guys .

As for the one card at a time thing, I can imagine a couple ways to solve this problem. It's just a couple of decisions - and a bunch of code. _That said_, I personally do not have a problem switching between cards (the inexcusable UI hack above notwithstanding). When I listen, I listen to albums, and each of my SD cards have half my collection - one with artists A through M and the second with artists N through Z (more or less). Having a pretty list, fully-indexed (like my FiiO M11 does) is basically sprinkles on top of icing for me.

*BATTERY*
So I was doing all of my initial testing on battery. sometimes with the H2go jacked into a PowerAdd PilotPro2 and sometimes not. I haven't done ANY scientific testing here, but my understanding was that because the 2go was separately powered (it's own battery) the H2 shouldn't be affected by its inclusion in the chain (Matthew or someone posted that in this thread). That was not my initial experience, as my H2 went through its battery within about 60 minutes, catching me off guard. I can generally get 3 or so hours out of it (I'm driving speakers - not headphones - with the L/R RCAs, and feeding the 3.5mm output to a subwoofer). I _was_ driving louder/harder than I would normally (listening carefully for distinctions). It's entirely possible that in my flurry of "charging stuff" today -- the 2go, the PowerAdd, the H2, and my fitbit  -- that I screwed up and the H2 was NOT fully charged. _Totally possible_ and I will properly test that.

I also have noticed that the H2 power ball is blue. I swear it was dark blue one time I looked at it and light blue another time - but according to the H2 manual, that ball only does one flavor of blue. When I jack the factory H2 power adapter into the 2go, it seems to only pass 1A to the H2 (half and half, maybe?). Perhaps this is an indicator that I never did get the H2 fully charged up (cf. above).

_Q: When the 2go is fully charged, will it pass more power through to charge the H2 at the higher/faster 2A rate?_

*ROON ENDPOINT*
Like the SD card indexing, Roon would not show the H2go as a device until the H2 was powered on. FYI.

Roon endpoint "just worked". Very happy about that. I've had all manner of Windows driver troubles of late - so this just evaporates those. Frankly, nearly worth the price of entry alone.

I did notice an oddity in the Roon setup for the audio device. IIRC, if I connect the H2 via USB to my Roon server (Windows, ASIO) in the Advanced Settings I could set the max PCM to 768KHz and the max DSD to 512. However, the H2go device in Roon caps at 384KHz and 256, respectively. Now, the fact of the matter is that while I do have numerous DSD256 albums and 24/352 DXD albums, I do not own any 768KHz tracks nor any DSD512 tracks. So this is technically irrelevant for me, at this point in time, but I found it odd, so I wanted to mention it. Maybe I'm doing something weird.

_Q: Is this accurate? H2 via USB can take higher bit rates than H2go can take via WiFI or Ethernet?_

*GOFIGURE SELECT 2GO*
This one is going to drive me to drink. Every time I fire up GoFigure, I have to select my 2go from a list of (drum roll please) one option - my 2go. Every. Effing. Time.  I can assure whomever that there are no other 2go units in my ZIP CODE. There are probably no other 2go units in my City. I assume there might be a few in my State.

_Q: Is this a feature or a bug? Am I doing something stupid here? Is there some way to say "yeah, this one - stop asking!"?_

*POPPIN' & CLICKIN'*
As I was futzing with track selection on Bubble, and as I switched between Roon and SD card playback, I got plenty of 'pops' as things switched. Nothing that concerned me about beating my speakers up, and nothing that was overly loud, but I wasn't expecting "switching noises". More poppy than clicky. I have to play around some more to figure out what things are triggering it, exactly. I'm pretty sure it did not happen when switching tracks within Roon. It definitely happened switching tracks from SD card (via Bubble). It also definitely happened sometimes when Roon took control of the device from Bubble - and vice-versa.

*BUBBLE*
So this whole bluetooth control thing is a new one for me. Bubble seemed to be the Android app most preferred here. Can't say I love it. I haven't tried the others - but will.

_Q: Any Android users positively swear by "option X" instead of Bubble? Please advise so I can avoid testing 100 of these damn things and learn from your previous pain and suffering ._

*NETWORKS NEED WORK*
So once I sat down to _really_ cause some trouble, I quickly screwed the whole thing up . It is my nature! I'll reboot everything and start over tomorrow. Net-net, I tested playback from SD card compared to playback from Roon via Ethernet. Back and forth, no problemo ('pops' notwithstanding, cf.). I did it with Airplane mode on and off - all the while with Ethernet plugged in.

With Airplane mode OFF, and the WiFi setup and connected, the minute I pulled the Ethernet cable everything went to hell in a handbasket. I could not get Roon to feed DSD256 nor DXD over the WiFi, even though the high-end, modern router is less than a meter from the 2go. It fed redbook just fine. I need to play with this some more to try to suss it out. Roon would try to play the file and after 15s or so finally come back with a message about the song was loading too slowly. Once I got it to play static for half a second, but I couldn't get any high-bit files to play over WiFi.

_Q: Is 2go working with 2.4 or 5 GHz WiFi? I'm guessing it's just 2.4? If so, why on Earth would you choose not to support 5 as well (it's not about chip costs at these price points)?_

Once I pulled the Ethernet cable, I couldn't get Bubble to connect at all. The 2go simply refused to show up as a renderer any longer in Bubble - it blipped away. GoFigure said it was connected to 2go, and I believed it (checking for Firmware update seemed to go through all the right paces, and I could futz with settings in GoFigure, etc.). Bubble couldn't make the connection at all.

_Q: It almost felt like Bubble was talking to 2go all along via Ethernet not Bluetooth - is this possible / is this so? Is it only GoFigure that works via Bluetooth and the DLNA stuff works via network? Such a fact would indicate that the 2go WiFi performance (for me) is abysmal beyond belief, no?_

*TWO USE CASES*
FWIW, I have two use cases for H2go (Hugo2go? Hugo22go?). First, in my listening room at home, it will drive my speakers and sub as a Roon endpoint. I can do this already, at least via Ethernet. I'd like to get this working properly via WiFi so I can listen around the house with headphones (not a common behavior, but given the option maybe...). Second, when I'm not in my listening room at home, I want to play music from the SD cards with headphones. This one I need to work on, but I know others are already doing this, so I just have to put the setup time in (and not try to reset every network setting all at once!).

So that's it for now. Not as much time to futz as I had hoped. More futzing to come!

Happy 2go'ing, folks.

Thx,
Doody


----------



## paulgc

Doody said:


> So some quickie early experiences and returns (in case they're useful/helpful) and a _question_ or four.
> 
> *NET-NET*
> 
> ...



GOFIGURE SELECT 2GO. I have both a Poly and 2go. If both are on the select which device makes sense.


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> So some quickie early experiences and returns (in case they're useful/helpful) and a _question_ or four.
> 
> *NET-NET*
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience so far! FYI, I had a similar issue with wifi and getting messages like Tidal is loading slowly. 
I solved this by getting a router upgrade, which probably got it to a level similar to yours. I haven't had any such error messages since so you might want to take a look at the way your router is configured (I haven't even tried ethernet playback yet);

For what it's worth, after the blip yesterday (which nearly brought me back to the good ol' days of swearing at Poly), everything has gone back to smooth sailing- be it SD card playback, Tidal streaming or Roon. Enjoy!!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> So some quickie early experiences and returns (in case they're useful/helpful) and a _question_ or four.
> 
> *NET-NET*
> 
> ...


Hi Doody,
Thanks for your feedback. This is all really useful to get an idea of some real world use cases and I will use your comments to help us make further improvements.
I thought I would list your questions with my comments as hopefully this will help you and other users on here.

_Q: Is the 2go always powered? There seems to be no way to control it. Even when I power cycle the H2 it doesn't change its state. I assume it auto-offs itself after N minutes of inactivity and atuo-ons based on some set of activity. _

MB: If 2Go is plugged in to a charger then yes it is always on but the services are switched off so it can’t be used. Having said that I’ve taken note that Gofigure will still connect and that when you are using Ethernet the server is still running. The reason for keeping 2Go on when connected to power is to reduce the boot time so you don’t have to wait for it to boot up each time you switch on Hugo2.

In this state when fully charged there is no net change to the battery charge so it is protected – very similar to desktop mode in Hugo2

_Q: Is there a way to 'reboot' the 2go? To power-cycle it?_

MB: Yes there are 2 options

Remove the charger and make sure Hugo2 is switched off. Wait until all the lights go out on 2Go and then switch Hugo back on.
Press and hold the config button on the side of 2Go for 5s and this will shut down 2Go completely.
_Q: When the 2go is fully charged, will it pass more power through to charge the H2 at the higher/faster 2A rate?_

MB: You need to check your charger. The charger supplied with Hugo2 is 2.1A and this is will ‘fast’ charge Hugo2 at the same time as charging 2Go. The charge current is shared between both products so yes when one product is fully charged the other product will then get more current to finish charging.


_Q: Is this accurate? H2 via USB can take higher bit rates than H2go can take via WiFI or Ethernet?_

MB: Yes this is accurate. Roon restrict the sample rate support when using the network rather than a direct (USB) cable connection. This is because they have to take into account the bandwidth of the network along with the overhead of running Roon control signals between core and endpoint.



_Q: Is this a feature or a bug? Am I doing something stupid here? Is there some way to say "yeah, this one - stop asking!"?_

MB: This is normal so you can select multiple 2Go/Poly products. As Gofigure is primarily a configuration app it was never envisaged that it would be used constantly once 2Go/Poly were setup and running. However I take your point on board and we will look at this.



_Q: Any Android users positively swear by "option X" instead of Bubble? Please advise so I can avoid testing 100 of these damn things and learn from your previous pain and suffering_

MB: BubbleUPnP or M Connect seem to get the majority of the vote on here. However you can also look at MALP as a direct MPD player. I’m sure other users will chime in with their preferred apps.



_Q: Is 2go working with 2.4 or 5 GHz WiFi? I'm guessing it's just 2.4? If so, why on Earth would you choose not to support 5 as well (it's not about chip costs at these price points)?_

MB: 2.4Ghz is still more widely supported than 5Ghz and has better range so is better for portability. For fixed use then Ethernet is available which is always going to outperform WiFi.

Roon requires a lot of bandwidth on your network so if you get the message ‘loading slowly’ it indicates that Roon is struggling to pass the data across your WiFi network. DSD256 is difficult to handle anyway so it does look like your router is not fast enough. It’s one of the reasons we also include Ethernet as another option.



_Q: It almost felt like Bubble was talking to 2go all along via Ethernet not Bluetooth - is this possible / is this so? Is it only GoFigure that works via Bluetooth and the DLNA stuff works via network? Such a fact would indicate that the 2go WiFi performance (for me) is abysmal beyond belief, no?_

MB: BubbleUPnP is by default a network player app so it would use either the Ethernet connection or WiFi to 2Go. If you remove the Ethernet cable from 2Go you need to give the app (BubbleUPnP) and phone time to rescan the network for new devices. It’s like unplugging the USB cable whilst you playing the music player software will most likely crash and you will have to restart it.

Matt


----------



## Ards

NYanakiev said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience so far! FYI, I had a similar issue with wifi and getting messages like Tidal is loading slowly.



That's a network issue.  Roon is *very* sensitive to network delays.  If there is congestion or delays in the network (quite likely over wifi) then Roon will be unhappy.


----------



## NYanakiev

Ards said:


> That's a network issue.  Roon is *very* sensitive to network delays.  If there is congestion or delays in the network (quite likely over wifi) then Roon will be unhappy.



Precisely. I haven’t had any issues since upgrading my router.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Apr 7, 2020)

Matt,

I can’t access the SD card via any app using WiFi unless I first connect via hotspot

I then disconnect from hotspot and reconnect to SD card  via WiFi.

Is it unit issue or software issue that’ll likely resolve in update?

thank you.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Peter Hyatt said:


> Matt,
> 
> I can’t access the SD card via any app using WiFi unless I first connect via hotspot
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,
No this is not a known issue. Can you just make sure your phone is connected to 2.4Ghz on your router but presumably your Poly is still working properly?


----------



## Malcyg

Ards said:


> That's a network issue.  Roon is *very* sensitive to network delays.  If there is congestion or delays in the network (quite likely over wifi) then Roon will be unhappy.



This is true.

I generally have no problems but, occasionally, I have seen the slow loading message in Roon and it can be very frustrating when it is persistent. I’m certainly no expert and I don’t want to state the obvious, but things that I have found to be helpful when encountering playback issues like this are as follows:

1) Give your Roon core and the Roon endpoint device - H2Go in this case - the highest priority service under QoP rules if your router has this facility
2) Reboot router
3) Reboot WAP manager - if you have one
4) Reboot the Roon Core
5) Reboot the Device - H2Go
6) Tell the wife/kids to get off their computers and go and play in the garden!

I know that most of these fall into the ‘if you don’t understand it, switch it off and back on again’ category, but it has always sorted me out when I have had these problems - apart from 6) which may just get me a slap from my wife!


----------



## Doody

Thanks guys for the feedback re: *Roon and latency*. Now that y'all mention it, the only wireless use I've ever had for Roon prior has been redbook or 24/48 to my various Sonos speakers (whatever they tap out at) - and they do in fact hiccup now and then. My router is a *Linksys AC2200*. It's not this afternoon's new-hotness - but it's not super old - released maybe in early 2019. I have to muck about with the WiFi settings, channels, and radio positioning. At a minimum, I could setup a "H2go over WiFi" Roon device and have Roon downsample "big stuff" to whatever my WiFi and 2go can agree upon (redbook worked when I was testing yesterday) - easy to play with. It's not a use case I've ever utilized for my H2 within my home, so maybe I just don't care .

So I completely misunderstood the transport for *DLNA control*. I thought it was working over Bluetooth (no reason why - clearly just wrong). Got it, Matthew! Thx. The issues I had were all about the messy WiFi issues I need to sort out.

_Q: Is there a way to select the left -vs- right SD card other than with GoFigure?_ That's my issue with having go through the (relatively speaking) time consuming process of firing up GF, waiting for it to find devices, selecting the sole device, waiting for it to connect - THEN i can go to Settings and choose left or right. Otherwise, it's not obvious to me that I'd need to ever touch GoFigure - other than to break stuff!

Thanks Matthew for all the great info here!

More playing with my new toy after work today. Hopefully I can get a good 2-3 hours in this time instead of 45m or whatever I had! FUN FUN FUN! 

Doody

PS _Q: The UI to change the name of my 2go and set up a Bluetooth PIN doesn't seem to work at all. Is this a known bug?_


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback re: *Roon and latency*. Now that y'all mention it, the only wireless use I've ever had for Roon prior has been redbook or 24/48 to my various Sonos speakers (whatever they tap out at) - and they do in fact hiccup now and then. My router is a *Linksys AC2200*. It's not this afternoon's new-hotness - but it's not super old - released maybe in early 2019. I have to muck about with the WiFi settings, channels, and radio positioning. At a minimum, I could setup a "H2go over WiFi" Roon device and have Roon downsample "big stuff" to whatever my WiFi and 2go can agree upon (redbook worked when I was testing yesterday) - easy to play with. It's not a use case I've ever utilized for my H2 within my home, so maybe I just don't care .
> 
> So I completely misunderstood the transport for *DLNA control*. I thought it was working over Bluetooth (no reason why - clearly just wrong). Got it, Matthew! Thx. The issues I had were all about the messy WiFi issues I need to sort out.
> 
> ...


No problem. Glad I can help. 
Currently there isn't a way to select SD cards other than using Gofigure but we are trying out a new scheme that will allow them both to be visible at the same time.

When you change your 2Go name or Bluetooth PIN it only takes effect after a reboot. Try that and let me know. It's working perfectly here.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

P.S A message to everyone. We have just updated Gofigure for both iOS and Android to add some more fixes and in particular fix the UI sizing and screen issues for iPads.


----------



## NYanakiev

Matt Bartlett said:


> P.S A message to everyone. We have just updated Gofigure for both iOS and Android to add some more fixes and in particular fix the UI sizing and screen issues for iPads.



Thanks for the heads up- happy to report that the iPad bug is no more (at least on my 12.9”);

It would be great if you guys could also get GF to run in landscape mode too.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Peter,
> No this is not a known issue. Can you just make sure your phone is connected to 2.4Ghz on your router but presumably your Poly is still working properly?



Yes.
In fact, if I can’t connect to 2Go, I connect to Poly.
I disconnect and can then connect w 2Go.

I’m a bit confused if I should leave 2Go on for battery saving —-if left on, connection goes through more often.

turned off means starting over.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Peter Hyatt said:


> Yes.
> In fact, if I can’t connect to 2Go, I connect to Poly.
> I disconnect and can then connect w 2Go.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,
It's fine to leave Hugo2 and 2Go switched on and on charge as they both switch to desktop mode. Perhaps drop an email to support@ and one of the team will run through some other things with you to see if we can't improve things for you.


----------



## PANURUS

Is 2go compatible with Quick charge 3.0?


----------



## NYanakiev

PANURUS said:


> Is 2go compatible with Quick charge 3.0?



I'd very much doubt that. Poly isn't, there is nothing pointing to that in the box+Qualcomm licensing fees


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 7, 2020)

I am using my phone to control the 2go.

I have the 2go connected to my home router via 2.4GHz.

If I switch over to 5GHz on the same router the 2go dlna is not detected anymore on Bubble uPnP.

Must my phone remain on the same slow 2.4GHz for Tidal control?


----------



## miketlse

Infoseeker said:


> I am using my phone to control the 2go.
> 
> I have the 2go connected to my home router via 2.4GHz.
> 
> ...


Sorry but 2Go does not do 5GHz.


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 7, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Sorry but 2Go does not do 5GHz.



How do I set it up to be detected, I mean like a server, but for only Tidal streaming?


----------



## NYanakiev

I can control 2Go with my phone connected to a 5ghz network.


----------



## miketlse

NYanakiev said:


> I can control 2Go with my phone connected to a 5ghz network.


Surely that means your phone is connected to the network by 5GHz, rather than your phone is connected to 2Go by 5GHz.


----------



## Doody

NYanakiev said:


> I can control 2Go with my phone connected to a 5ghz network.


Yup. Your router houses the 2.4 GHz network and the 5 GHz network and the wired connections too - and it bridges all three together so they appear to be on "the same network".

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

miketlse said:


> Surely that means your phone is connected to the network by 5GHz, rather than your phone is connected to 2Go by 5GHz.



Naturally.


----------



## brintamatic (Apr 7, 2020)

After almost a week with the 2Go/Hugo2 combo, a couple observations and a few odd issues as well:

First, to Chord - this combo rocks! The ”potential” versatility is truly great. Good job to you.
BTW, due to COVID-19, I have not really left the house so my experience is limited to only my home environment. Also, I will not speak to sonic qualities because I am not qualified to speak at that level. All I can say is that I thought the Hugo 2 sounded great before the 2Go combo. The 2Go combo sounds great. The biggest relief in all this is that I do not have USB cables anymore. Airplay on iOS devices is awesome to use for anything outside of music - better than the SBC Bluetooth connection you got with the Hugo 2.

*Roon - *Awesome. Just works without any hiccups. I switched from Cisco Meraki to Linksys Velop based on some comments from early UK Users. The only weird thing that I’m experiencing is that my wife’s work VPN is conflicting with my Roon server. Anytime the Roon application is running on my server, her work VPN does not let her connect. This typically won’t be an issue but since we are all cooped up at home during this time, I have to pick and choose when I can use Roon. It is, by far, my preferred way to use the 2Go at home. The only negative is that I feel that the 2Go combo runs warm using Roon.

*SD Card/Rigelian app on iOS -* This has been rock solid. Because my wife’s work VPN is conflicting with Roon, I’ve been using this method most of the day. Fortunately, I have plenty of great music stored on a single SD card so far. Indexing took a bit of time but once I got GoFigure and Rigelian to update the database, it’s awesome. This has worked in any of the connection modes that the 2Go offers, however an odd observation, after using Rigelian on WIFI mode, I tried to connect it to Ethernet. When doing so, Rigelian seemed like it didn’t have any tracks to play but once I updated the database in the GoFigure app, this worked just fine. The thing that sucks about this is that each time you either connect or disconnect from Ethernet, it seems like you have to update the database again.

*MConnect on iOS - *Within the first few days with the 2Go, I purchased MConnect because I was told that it was the only way to connect Tidal to the 2Go without Roon. I knew I wanted this for when I am back in the office where I am away from my Roon server. It worked flawlessly from what I recall but I stopped using this when I realized that Roon rendering the audio at a higher bitrate (orange vs. green color on Hugo2). Since then, for some reason, I can’t seem to connect MConnect to the 2Go. The 2Go doesn’t even show up as a device. I’ve tried out some of the resolutions that were described on this thread like switching from WIFI to hotspot and airplane mode but no luck. I’ve tried this on two separate devices, iPhone 11 and iPad Pro. I’ve even tried to remove the 2Go from the Bluetooth devices on both devices to see if that would help. To no avail, this is still not working for me. If I cannot get this to work for me in the future, this will be a deal breaker for me. 

*8Player Pro for iOS - *I purchased this based on the 2Go manual mentioning to use this for iOS. I’ve never been able to play audio through the 2Go using this. The most I’ve been able to do is access the 2Go SD card files and be able to play this on my iPhone and iPad Pro speakers - although this was kind of cool to be able to use the 2Go like a file server, it is limited by a sluggish UI experience. My least favorite experience so far. I wish Apple allowed for refunds but this app is deserving of it.

*2Go Issues -* I can’t seem to get the 2Go to power off automatically when I power off the Hugo 2. I have to manually hold down the configuration button for five seconds every time. Fortunately, the 2Go powers up with the Hugo 2 power button So this is just when you turn off. During this COVID quarantine, I haven’t powered the unit off much but when I do, I have forgotten to power off the 2Go more than half the time.


----------



## Doody

brintamatic said:


> *MConnect on iOS - *Within the first few days with the 2Go, I purchased MConnect because I was told that it was the only way to connect Tidal to the 2Go without Roon. I knew I wanted this for when I am back in the office where I am away from my Roon server. It worked flawlessly from what I recall but I stopped using this when I realized that Roon rendering the audio at a higher bitrate (orange vs. green color on Hugo2). Since then, for some reason, I can’t seem to connect MConnect to the 2Go. The 2Go doesn’t even show up as a device. I’ve tried out some of the resolutions that were described on this thread like switching from WIFI to hotspot and airplane mode but no luck. I’ve tried this on two separate devices, iPhone 11 and iPad Pro. I’ve even tried to remove the 2Go from the Bluetooth devices on both devices to see if that would help. To no avail, this is still not working for me. If I cannot get this to work for me in the future, this will be a deal breaker for me.


I had Bubble on Android do this to me last night. It just wouldn't show the 2go as a possible renderer no matter what I did. Power-cycling the 2go with the 5 seconds on the little black button cleared that up. 



brintamatic said:


> *2Go Issues -* I can’t seem to get the 2Go to power off automatically when I power off the Hugo 2. I have to manually hold down the configuration button for five seconds every time. Fortunately, the 2Go powers up with the Hugo 2 power button So this is just when you turn off.


Amusingly, I had the opposite experience this afternoon. When I powered on the H2 (it was off already when I powered down the 2go to fix the above DLNA problem) the 2go did _not_ power up. I had to pull the USB power cable and re-insert it - and that woke up the 2go.

_Q: What exactly *should* be happening here with the powerings up and down?_

Doody


----------



## brintamatic

Doody said:


> I had Bubble on Android do this to me last night. It just wouldn't show the 2go as a possible renderer no matter what I did. Power-cycling the 2go with the 5 seconds on the little black button cleared that up.


Do you have to connect to the GoFigure app first before opening MConnect? I tried powering down using the Configuration button and no luck still.


----------



## miketlse

brintamatic said:


> After almost a week with the 2Go/Hugo2 combo, a couple observations and a few odd issues as well:
> 
> First, to Chord - this combo rocks! The ”potential” versatility is truly great. Good job to you.
> BTW, due to COVID-19, I have not really left the house so my experience is limited to only my home environment. Also, I will not speak to sonic qualities because I am not qualified to speak at that level. All I can say is that I thought the Hugo 2 sounded great before the 2Go combo. The 2Go combo sounds great. The biggest relief in all this is that I do not have USB cables anymore. Airplay on iOS devices is awesome to use for anything outside of music - better than the SBC Bluetooth connection you got with the Hugo 2.
> ...


This is all interesting real world user feedback for Chord, so don't worry about posting it.
It does raise a question in my mind for @Matt Bartlett 
Matt, i don't have a 2Go but am currently working from home using a VPN.
@brintamatic mentions issues with VPN, so please can you check with your coders, whether there are potential VPN issues.


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> I had Bubble on Android do this to me last night. It just wouldn't show the 2go as a possible renderer no matter what I did. Power-cycling the 2go with the 5 seconds on the little black button cleared that up.
> 
> 
> Amusingly, I had the opposite experience this afternoon. When I powered on the H2 (it was off already when I powered down the 2go to fix the above DLNA problem) the 2go did _not_ power up. I had to pull the USB power cable and re-insert it - and that woke up the 2go.
> ...


@Matt Bartlett all useful user feedback.
Chord already have a FAQ for Poly (ok much of the advice will also be generic to 2Go), but is there a plan to create a FAQ for 2Go, where owners can check the 'best practice'?


----------



## brintamatic

miketlse said:


> This is all interesting real world user feedback for Chord, so don't worry about posting it.
> It does raise a question in my mind for @Matt Bartlett
> Matt, i don't have a 2Go but am currently working from home using a VPN.
> @brintamatic mentions issues with VPN, so please can you check with your coders, whether there are potential VPN issues.


I want to mention that this is more of a Roon issue, not with 2Go or Chord. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## 474194

brintamatic said:


> I wish Apple allowed for refunds but this app is deserving of it.



i'm not here.

it use to be easy to get refunds.  now you have to explain it's broken, doesn't work.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204084

--------

4sale

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-...g-device-for-hugo2-slightly-used-mint.929249/

srsly, not here


----------



## Doody

brintamatic said:


> Do you have to connect to the GoFigure app first before opening MConnect? I tried powering down using the Configuration button and no luck still.


In this particular instance, the answer to your question is 'yes'. But I wouldn't be prepared at this point of my exploration of the "oddities of 2go" to tell you what causalities were where in which sequence of events!!!

Not entirely helpful, sorry. After breaking everything last night I powered it all down and didn't start playing again until later this afternoon. When I did, everything "worked as before". The resets/reboots cleared whatever up. 

FWIW, I'm getting VERY different DLNA behavior today (with both Bubble and MConnect on Android). Yesterday it was work to talk to 2go. Today I see most of the Sonos speakers in the house and my TV and a Chromecast. Yesterday I got the 2go and nothing else. This is truly bizarre. The only material change I made this afternoon is to truly **** with my router to try to turn off the 5 GHz radio (total shitshow experiment), which futzings-about resulted in my rebooting it probably a dozen times.

Currently listening, as a Roon endpoint, to Andres Segovia playing solo Bach in 24/352 DXD. He's Spanish and he sounds like he's less than six feet away; I hope he's been social distancing!!!

Doody


----------



## rwelles

@Matt Bartlett, there doesn't appear that GoFigure shows its own version number. If I missed it, please direct my ignorance to the right spot. If not, could you add this request to the list?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Is there a reboot with 2Go?  As if it start afresh. 

Perhaps it might help.


----------



## Doody (Apr 7, 2020)

brintamatic said:


> I want to mention that this is more of a Roon issue, not with 2Go or Chord. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


I use VPNs all the time when I'm working at home and I've never ever had a Roon issue. Furthermore, I've run VPNs to bridge my apartment in NYC into my home network in Boston - and I run Roon endpoints in NYC with music from my servers in Boston over that VPN, without incident. I'm sure I've even run a second VPN from a laptop in my apartment out to the Internet from my apartment while streaming music in.

So a Roon "dislike of VPNs" is news to me. _shrug_

Doody


----------



## Doody (Apr 7, 2020)

rwelles said:


> @Matt Bartlett, there doesn't appear that GoFigure shows its own version number. If I missed it, please direct my ignorance to the right spot. If not, could you add this request to the list?


Settings - General Settings - "App Version" is 1.2.80 for me. I assume that's GoFigure, which is 1.2.81 in the Google Play store - huh - need to get that update...

Doody

EDIT: Confirmed. Update applied and it now says 1.2.81 there.


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> Is there a reboot with 2Go?  As if it start afresh.


In GoFigure - 2Go Settings there's a blue "FACTORY RESET" button, which is perhaps what you're looking for? There's another option to do this in the manual via the hotspot setup (but I haven't played with that).

For a simple 'restart', hold that little black button next to the ethernet jack for 5 seconds and it'll power down. Then power it back up to 'reboot' it.

Doody


----------



## brintamatic

Doody said:


> I use VPNs all the time when I'm working at home and I've never ever had a Roon issue. Furthermore, I've run VPNs to bridge my apartment in NYC into my home network in Boston - and I run Roon endpoints in NYC with music from my servers in Boston over that VPN, without incident. I'm sure I've even run a second VPN from a laptop in my apartment out to the Internet from my apartment while streaming music in.
> 
> So a Roon "dislike of VPNs" is news to me. _shrug_
> 
> Doody


I agree with you for the most part. It is more on how my wife’s work VPN is set up. I have a VPN for my work as well that works just fine. But it’s specific to her work VPN and Roon. I tried two different Roon servers and it blocks her VPN.


----------



## rwelles

Thanks for that, @Doody!! I'm on iOS. The App Store didn't automatically notify me of an update. I finally searched it for GF, and then it asked if I wanted to update. btw, it's version 2.04 on the apple side o' things.


----------



## Mr X

Never had an issue with GoFigure with Poly or 2Go but after updating to the latest iOS version today I simply cannot connect to it anymore. The app finds my 2Go but just hangs. Tried deleting reinstalling but nothing. The 2Go still works fine with Roon finding it as does Rigelian. 

Anyone else updated to this issue?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

PANURUS said:


> Is 2go compatible with Quick charge 3.0?


No it isn't.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Infoseeker said:


> I am using my phone to control the 2go.
> 
> I have the 2go connected to my home router via 2.4GHz.
> 
> ...


This really depends on your router. Some routers will isolate 5Ghz, 2.4GHz and Ethernet so the network messages you need for audio renderers and servers do not get through. Other routers will treat everything as a single network and you can have your phone/computer on 5Ghz and Poly/2Go on 2.4Ghz without any issue at all.


----------



## NYanakiev

Matt Bartlett said:


> This really depends on your router. Some routers will isolate 5Ghz, 2.4GHz and Ethernet so the network messages you need for audio renderers and servers do not get through. Other routers will treat everything as a single network and you can have your phone/computer on 5Ghz and Poly/2Go on 2.4Ghz without any issue at all.



This is exactly how it works for me after a recent router upgrade.


----------



## miketlse

Mr X said:


> Never had an issue with GoFigure with Poly or 2Go but after updating to the latest iOS version today I simply cannot connect to it anymore. The app finds my 2Go but just hangs. Tried deleting reinstalling but nothing. The 2Go still works fine with Roon finding it as does Rigelian.
> 
> Anyone else updated to this issue?


iOS beta updates have a long history of stopping things working (especially with cable connections), which then take the Apple coders a while to sort out.
Will be interesting to hear if anyone else reports this as well.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

miketlse said:


> This is all interesting real world user feedback for Chord, so don't worry about posting it.
> It does raise a question in my mind for @Matt Bartlett
> Matt, i don't have a 2Go but am currently working from home using a VPN.
> @brintamatic mentions issues with VPN, so please can you check with your coders, whether there are potential VPN issues.


I think this really depends on the VPN setup. I can easily understand that with some VPN's it will effectively be like running your computer inside another network (your office for instance) and so the Roon core running on the same computer may no longer be visible on your home network. All your internet traffic (like Tidal/Qobuz) will route through the VPN network at your office and then back to your computer for security. Unfortunately I don't know whether it is possible to have Roon running outside the VPN whilst still allowing other applications to continue using it. Someone else on here will probably know far more than I do but I would guess most work VPN's would not want to allow this.


----------



## Infoseeker (Apr 8, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> This really depends on your router. Some routers will isolate 5Ghz, 2.4GHz and Ethernet so the network messages you need for audio renderers and servers do not get through. Other routers will treat everything as a single network and you can have your phone/computer on 5Ghz and Poly/2Go on 2.4Ghz without any issue at all.



I see now. I guess I have a feature I need to be aware of (when upgrading) .

Though I have no idea if it is mentioned in router spec sheets. Or what the feature is named/labeled as.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

miketlse said:


> @Matt Bartlett all useful user feedback.
> Chord already have a FAQ for Poly (ok much of the advice will also be generic to 2Go), but is there a plan to create a FAQ for 2Go, where owners can check the 'best practice'?


Yes there is a plan to create a more generic FAQ to cover both products and individual notes. We are using this time to collect some common questions together to create something.


----------



## miketlse

Matt Bartlett said:


> I think this really depends on the VPN setup. I can easily understand that with some VPN's it will effectively be like running your computer inside another network (your office for instance) and so the Roon core running on the same computer may no longer be visible on your home network. All your internet traffic (like Tidal/Qobuz) will route through the VPN network at your office and then back to your computer for security. Unfortunately I don't know whether it is possible to have Roon running outside the VPN whilst still allowing other applications to continue using it. Someone else on here will probably know far more than I do but I would guess most work VPN's would not want to allow this.


Thanks Matt.
Yes, whichever work IT team sets up their VPN, would normally be very cautious these days, and regard something like Roon as a security risk (and blacklisted), until proven otherwise.


----------



## miketlse

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes there is a plan to create a more generic FAQ to cover both products and individual notes. We are using this time to collect some common questions together to create something.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I reset 2Go, deleted & reinstalled Go Figure and started anew.

 2Go working seamlessly in all regards.

This is what I’ve been waiting for.


----------



## PANURUS

The Chord plant appears to be closed. I hope the whole Chord team is in good health and will remain so.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

PANURUS said:


> The Chord plant appears to be closed. I hope the whole Chord team is in good health and will remain so.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have this strange problem. There is a Chord 2GO for me to pick up and we agreed that I get a full refund if I do not like it.

But everytime when I am heading to the store (including today during lunch break), I simply can’t convince myself dropping $1200 on just a streamer. And then I head back home 

Even the guy from the store finds the price “quite interesting”.

I will maybe try to lowball a few stores to get it much cheaper. But we shall see.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> I have this strange problem. There is a Chord 2GO for me to pick up and we agreed that I get a full refund if I do not like it.
> 
> But everytime when I am heading to the store (including today during lunch break), I simply can’t convince myself dropping $1200 on just a streamer. And then I head back home
> 
> ...


----------



## NYanakiev

Just do it, I am sure you won’t look back


----------



## PhilW

PANURUS said:


> The Chord plant appears to be closed. I hope the whole Chord team is in good health and will remain so.



That isn't true lol


----------



## brintamatic

Anyone know of a Hugo2/2Go case?


----------



## NYanakiev

brintamatic said:


> Anyone know of a Hugo2/2Go case?



No.. I have been wondering about this for a while, considering that one was available for Mojo and Poly from the get-go


----------



## miketlse

brintamatic said:


> Anyone know of a Hugo2/2Go case?


I think Chord have mentioned there is one on the way.


----------



## Doody

brintamatic said:


> Anyone know of a Hugo2/2Go case?


I am conversing with Valentin at Valentinum on Etsy about a case. Doing detailed measurements later today for him (and he's working from the manual photos/drawings). I'm going to be the guinea pig. I have a Valentinum case for my H2 and it's treated me perfectly.

Will shill for him here when ready!

Doody

PS: If anybody here is in Kyiv with a 2go maybe you'd be a better test subject than me in Boston! Happy to give up my status


----------



## Matt Bartlett

brintamatic said:


> Anyone know of a Hugo2/2Go case?


Still working on it. The current crisis has pushed it back but we will have something eventually.


----------



## Doody

ubs28 said:


> I have this strange problem. There is a Chord 2GO for me to pick up and we agreed that I get a full refund if I do not like it.
> 
> But everytime when I am heading to the store (including today during lunch break), I simply can’t convince myself dropping $1200 on just a streamer. And then I head back home
> 
> ...


In a vaccuum, it's a bit of a silly price for what it does. That said, if you can ditch your DAP you either save that much (depending on your DAP of choice) or at least substantially decrease the impact. I'm selling my FiiO M11 and Cayin N5iiS, which together should cover maybe half my 2go cost (bought the FiiO M11 days before 2go was finally announced - I was annoyed, lol!).

As a "single device" for $3,790 MSRP it's on par with the highest-end A&K devices - and they cant touch Rob Watts' DAC, IMHO. I assume the margins on the 2go are high BUT remember they're not going to sell a million units of such a niche product, and we all hope they're plowing such margins into getting to 1.0 (and beyond!) software and firmware.

If you want a transportable DAP that literally cannot be beat for audio quality, it's not unreasonable to assume that $3500-$4000 would be the price point. Is that reasonable money to spend on a DAP? Heck no - but we're not reasonable people here.

For me, H2+2go was always what I "bought into" when I chose to skip Mojo/Poly. I assumed at the time they announced Poly pricing it'd be 2x that, and planned accordingly.

FWIW,
Doody


----------



## Doody

@Matt Bartlett if Chord has detailed design drawings of the 2go case they'd be willing to share with Valentinum I'd be happy to facilitate. I don't know if you share such stuff.

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> I am conversing with Valentin at Valentinum on Etsy about a case. Doing detailed measurements later today for him (and he's working from the manual photos/drawings). I'm going to be the guinea pig. I have a Valentinum case for my H2 and it's treated me perfectly.
> 
> Will shill for him here when ready!
> 
> ...



I bought a Mojopoly case from him a while back, wasn’t overly impressed to be fair. He does have a rather large following on Etsy though.


----------



## TKpurple

Doody said:


> I am conversing with Valentin at Valentinum on Etsy about a case. Doing detailed measurements later today for him (and he's working from the manual photos/drawings). I'm going to be the guinea pig. I have a Valentinum case for my H2 and it's treated me perfectly.
> 
> Will shill for him here when ready!
> 
> ...


You are not the only one in this exercise. I have both Mojopoly and hugo2 case from him...


----------



## PANURUS (Apr 8, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Where did you hear that?


I will send you a mail.
I am glad that it is no thrue.
It is strange that this information was given to me when I asked the delivery date of 2yu.


----------



## TKpurple

PANURUS said:


> I will send you a mail.
> I am glad that it is no thrue.
> It is strange that this information was given to me when I asked the delivery date of 2yu.


Do we know when 2 yu will be distributed. Will it be hit by CVirus delay m?


----------



## miketlse

PANURUS said:


> I will send you a mail.
> I am glad that it is no thrue.
> It is strange that this information was given to me when I asked the delivery date of 2yu.


I know that Matt posted on Apr 1st about the support desk being isolated and working from home.
I know from my own experience during covid, that working from home is 95% practical for tasks like that, so I expect no issues.
I did wonder if it would be possible for Chord to continue to assemble products from components, but it seems the answer is yes.
Good news for everyone - the current buzz word is business resilience, and it seems that Chord is demonstrating this.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett if Chord has detailed design drawings of the 2go case they'd be willing to share with Valentinum I'd be happy to facilitate. I don't know if you share such stuff.
> 
> Doody


No we don't share confidential information like that!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

miketlse said:


> I know that Matt posted on Apr 1st about the support desk being isolated and working from home.
> I know from my own experience during covid, that working from home is 95% practical for tasks like that, so I expect no issues.
> I did wonder if it would be possible for Chord to continue to assemble products from components, but it seems the answer is yes.
> Good news for everyone - the current buzz word is business resilience, and it seems that Chord is demonstrating this.


Yes the majority of the Chord Electronics team are now working from home.
I am closely following the strict government guidelines and have instigated home working where possible leaving just a very small core
team including me running the factory - and yes before anyone asks we are taking all the precautions including UV sterilisation to keep
everyone safe which is my number one priority. By working from home, splitting teams to work different shifts and working across separate
floors to isolate people working we are able to keep production running.

However sadly 2Yu has been affected and will be delayed but I am working on this everyday to come up with solutions to bypass
the suppliers that have had to close and use alternatives to get 2Yu to customers as soon as possible.


----------



## thisisvv

I think i am also owner for this 2go..which 1TB card you guys recommend.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Sandisk Extreme 1TB


----------



## ZappaMan

Peter Hyatt said:


> Sandisk Extreme 1TB


Very expensive tho is the pity


----------



## miketlse

thisisvv said:


> I think i am also owner for this 2go..which 1TB card you guys recommend.


Chord were using these cards 
Buying advice


----------



## ZappaMan

miketlse said:


> Chord were using these cards
> Buying advice


Great offer for half price 1tb card in the buying advice... offer still open. Is based on shop in USA


----------



## NYanakiev

2Go not supporting 5Ghz is such a MASSIVE omission...

I understand Chord’s reasoning as to some of the advantages of 2.4Ghz but I am (again!!!) getting “Tidal media is loading slowly” errors in Roon. 

For comparison purposes, with a 300mbps internet connection and a top of the line WiFi 6 router, I get the following:

2.4Ghz: 80mbps
5Ghz: 230mbps 

—>my phone/tablet/PC get no Tidal errors on 5Ghz whatsoever);


----------



## supervisor

NYanakiev said:


> I understand Chord’s reasoning as to some of the advantages of 2.4Ghz but I am (again!!!) getting “Tidal media is loading slowly” errors in Roon.



why would this have anything to do with 2.4ghz?


----------



## NYanakiev

supervisor said:


> why would this have anything to do with 2.4ghz?



As I clearly illustrated, my internet is far slower on 2.4ghz vs 5ghz, which is causing connectivity issues.
What is there to not understand?


----------



## supervisor (Apr 9, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> As I clearly illustrated, my internet is far slower on 2.4ghz vs 5ghz, which is causing connectivity issues.
> What is there to not understand?



they are not mutually exclusive. you can use both. the 2Go will only access the 2.4. what is the problem?

your Roon Core should be hardwired ethernet anyway. that's where the Tidal stream is coming from. not the 2Go.

if you are getting such divergent speeds on the same LAN, something else is wrong with your network.


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 9, 2020)

My Roon core is hardwired but 2Go can only use my router's 2.4ghz network.
Again, I have zero issues with any other devices streaming from my Core on the 5ghz connection. 

I moved my PC over to the 2.4ghz network and was able to reproduce the problem as I started getting similar interruptions to what I am seeing on 2Go.


----------



## Malcyg

NYanakiev said:


> My Roon core is hardwired but 2Go can only use my router's 2.4ghz network.
> Again, I have zero issues with any other devices streaming from my Core on the 5ghz connection.
> 
> I moved my PC over to the 2.4ghz network and was able to reproduce the problem as I started getting similar interruptions to what I am seeing on 2Go.



Have you compared streaming local files from your Roon core to H2Go vs streaming from Qobuz or Tidal? Are they both exactly the same?

I am seeing occasional issues and, whenever I check, it is always when I am streaming from the internet that the problem arises, never from local files. As soon as I switch to local files, there is no problem. I think with such a huge and unusual amount of internet activity because of everybody being at home, contention is a significant problem.

I have occasionally witnessed stuttering playback when my wife is watching a video and I am streaming from Qobuz. Again, if I switch to local files, the problem disappears. This is an internet issue for me rather than home network.


----------



## supervisor (Apr 9, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> My Roon core is hardwired but 2Go can only use my router's 2.4ghz network.
> Again, I have zero issues with any other devices streaming from my Core on the 5ghz connection.
> 
> I moved my PC over to the 2.4ghz network and was able to reproduce the problem as I started getting similar interruptions to what I am seeing on 2Go.



"Tidal media is loading slowly" is Roon telling you the the internet (WAN) is loading Tidal media slowly. nothing to do with 2Go. try rebooting your modem, router, and core.


----------



## NYanakiev

Malcyg said:


> Have you compared streaming local files from your Roon core to H2Go vs streaming from Qobuz or Tidal? Are they both exactly the same?
> 
> I am seeing occasional issues and, whenever I check, it is always when I am streaming from the internet that the problem arises, never from local files. As soon as I switch to local files, there is no problem. I think with such a huge and unusual amount of internet activity because of everybody being at home, contention is a significant problem.
> 
> I have occasionally witnessed stuttering playback when my wife is watching a video and I am streaming from Qobuz. Again, if I switch to local files, the problem disappears. This is an internet issue for me rather than home network.



Yes, that could well be the problem. It's not a coincidence that Netflix/Now TV etc have reduced their streaming quality. 
I suppose that it's not a coincidence that I experience these issues at certain times of the day vs at all times.

At any rate, I do not see how having 5ghz compatibility would have hurt the product. 
The price of 2Go is high enough so I don't see how this would have hurt Chord's margins too much.


----------



## musickid

time out....lol


----------



## pjw241142

musickid said:


> time out....lol


LOL


----------



## pjw241142

My Roon connectivity issues with Tidal are internet speed driven. Relying on BT’s DSL network is not the best.


----------



## NYanakiev

Last 20 or so tracking played fine on 2Go- which is (thankfully) how it performs most of the time.
My PC was selected as a separate zone. It played the last 64 tracks without skipping a beat. Both the PC and the 2Go are within 0.5m from one another.

Guess what was the main difference- PC on 5GHz and 2Go on 2.4GHz. Just saying..
Yes, 5GHz coverage area is smaller but it allows for far higher data transmission speeds.


----------



## musickid

streaming tidal through a good pc/mac would make no difference 2.4 or 5. i'm not commenting on how 2go plays.


----------



## Doody

NYanakiev said:


> Last 20 or so tracking played fine on 2Go- which is (thankfully) how it performs most of the time.
> My PC was selected as a separate zone. It played the last 64 tracks without skipping a beat. Both the PC and the 2Go are within 0.5m from one another.
> 
> Guess what was the main difference- PC on 5GHz and 2Go on 2.4GHz. Just saying..
> Yes, 5GHz coverage area is smaller but it allows for far higher data transmission speeds.


I continue to have problems as well. 2.4GHz should be able to handle even our biggest file types with orders of magnitude of headroom to spare. I can't get it to handle even the tiniest file I have (mono 56Kbps MP3).

I haven't had the time to really play around, but I'm developing some theories I'm going to test. Could be the 2go WiFi radio. Could be modern routers **** all over 2.4 in favor of 5.0. Could be 2go antenna placement. Could be interference of some sort from other 2.4 networks if you're in a network- dense environment (I have 3 WiFi routers in my house alone on 2 different networks).

Doody


----------



## Doody

Matt Bartlett said:


> No we don't share confidential information like that!


No confidential info! For sure! Nobody's asking for wiring schematics - just the dimensions of the case, which are eminently acquirable with a ruler. Manufacturers release such stuff publicly and/or privately to encourage third parties to make cases and accessories. No secret data. That's all I was asking .

Doody!


----------



## musickid (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> No confidential info! For sure! Nobody's asking for wiring schematics - just the dimensions of the case, which are eminently acquirable with a ruler. Manufacturers release such stuff publicly and/or privately to encourage third parties to make cases and accessories. No secret data. That's all I was asking .
> 
> Doody!


If Chord are already working with another company to supply the official case, then it is quite plausible that a Non-Disclosure-Agreement is involved.


----------



## joshnor713 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just got my hands on a 2go. After the grueling 5 hours to charge this thing, setup was a positive process, coming from already having the Poly. Booted up GoFigure and 2go was there. Clicked on it, set to bit perfect, connected it to my wifi network, and bam, music was playing. I moved my 512gb microsd card from poly to 2go and it accepted it just fine.

A quick comment on the hardware. Didn't feel like the Hugo 2 was that big (coming from a Mojo), but with the 2go tacked on, I was taken aback a little. The combo is bigger/heavier than I expected. It's going to take a bit of getting used to. I do worry more about dropping it now. A case would help but I feel mostly for grip. Not sure how well this thing would survive even if dropped with a case.

Hard to give my impressions on sound. I only had the Hugo 2 a week before getting the 2go. It sounds the same to me. Maybe slightly darker background/cleaner sound from recollection. Tempted to unplug the 2go to a/b it to be sure, but as there's hardware screwing involved (and I'm lazy) I don't think I'll bother.

One thing, every once in a while I notice a quick clicking/popping sound while playing. It's in no way obtrusive, but audible and can be distracting. Doesn't follow a regular pattern, some tracks go by without anything at all. But it's enough to comment on, especially since I never noticed such thing on Poly. Has anyone else with a 2go noticed this? Hope it's nothing wrong with my specific unit, and if people are noticing it, something that can be corrected with an update. For reference, I'm using an Android and BubbleUPnP (same setup as with my Poly). Issue happens whether streaming on Tidal or playing via microSD card.


----------



## supervisor

miketlse said:


> If Chord are already working with another company to supply the official case, then it is quite plausible that a Non-Disclosure-Agreement is involved.



an NDA on what? the device is being sold to the public--anyone can measure the damn thing. there's no trade secrets here.


----------



## miketlse

supervisor said:


> an NDA on what? the device is being sold to the public--anyone can measure the damn thing. there's no trade secrets here.


If the legal aspects are that simple, then Doody can measure the case himself, and forward the details. No need to involve Chord.
The NDA could also cover type of materials, stitching patterns, where the joint/fastening is located etc.
It is also possible that any company interested in developing a case, could have insisted on Chord ensuring that they have a monopoly on the case market.


----------



## Feedbacker

joshnor713 said:


> Just got my hands on a 2go. After the grueling 5 hours to charge this thing, setup was a positive process, coming from already having the Poly. Booted up GoFigure and 2go was there. Clicked on it, set to bit perfect, connected it to my wifi network, and bam, music was playing. I moved my 512gb microsd card from poly to 2go and it accepted it just fine.
> 
> A quick comment on the hardware. Didn't feel like the Hugo 2 was that big (coming from a Mojo), but with the 2go tacked on, I was taken aback a little. The combo is bigger/heavier than I expected. It's going to take a bit of getting used to. I do worry more about dropping it now. A case would help but I feel mostly for grip. Not sure how well this thing would survive even if dropped with a case.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm getting this exact thing. An occasional glitchy click which doesn't recur when replaying the same passage of music, i.e. it's not on the recording/microsd card?Just once every few minutes, but irregularly?


----------



## supervisor

miketlse said:


> If the legal aspects are that simple, then Doody can measure the case himself, and forward the details. No need to involve Chord.
> The NDA could also cover type of materials, stitching patterns, where the joint/fastening is located etc.
> It is also possible that any company interested in developing a case, could have insisted on Chord ensuring that they have a monopoly on the case market.



as long as no one brands it as an "official" 2Go case, anyone can make a case


----------



## joshnor713

Feedbacker said:


> Yes, I'm getting this exact thing. An occasional glitchy click which doesn't recur when replaying the same passage of music, i.e. it's not on the recording/microsd card?Just once every few minutes, but irregularly?



Okay, good. Glad I'm not the only one then. Hope Chord takes note of this issue.

With your question marks, not sure if you're stating or asking. What I'm talking about is definitely not in the recording. Same songs I heard with hugo sans 2go. Didn't hear this clicking/popping whatsoever with the hugo by itself. Yes, it's irregular.


----------



## ZappaMan

Feedbacker said:


> Yes, I'm getting this exact thing. An occasional glitchy click which doesn't recur when replaying the same passage of music, i.e. it's not on the recording/microsd card?Just once every few minutes, but irregularly?


There was a bug like this in poly which was fixed, try toggling airplane mode on and off (from memory)


----------



## Doody

No need to fight about the case! Chord doesn't have to release any information they don't want to release - it's their sandbox. They may indeed have an exclusive relationship with a case maker that precludes such - good point - _c'est la vie_. I'm cycling on measurements with Valentinum. Nothing secret here.

@Matt Bartlett to @joshnor713 's point, have you guys dared to do any sort of drop tests? I've neer dropped my H2 - with or without a case on it - but I don't imagine it would be a good thing! With the 2go attached it's quite a bit of mass to hit the floor after a meter or so of acceleration. But the case is milled aluminum - nothing to sneeze at. Any tests done? And for the record, I'm not volunteering   .

Doody


----------



## Feedbacker

joshnor713 said:


> Okay, good. Glad I'm not the only one then. Hope Chord takes note of this issue.
> 
> With your question marks, not sure if you're stating or asking. What I'm talking about is definitely not in the recording. Same songs I heard with hugo sans 2go. Didn't hear this clicking/popping whatsoever with the hugo by itself. Yes, it's irregular.


Sorry - question marks were just really in the nature of checking with you that it was the same thing as I am noticing - and it is. I've been in touch with Chord, and have to say they are telling me to return it to my retailer. I also have a Poly, which has never displayed this behaviour. Must admit I find it noticeable and irritating.


----------



## Feedbacker

ZappaMan said:


> There was a bug like this in poly which was fixed, try toggling airplane mode on and off (from memory)


Mine is even displaying the clicking behaviour in airplane mode - I think I've tried everything, in conjunction with advice from Chord's excellent support. My Poly never did this. Ah well.


----------



## Feedbacker

While I'm here, does anyone notice that sometimes the 2go doesn't connect to Gofigure? The fan wheel just keeps spinning...


----------



## joshnor713

Feedbacker said:


> Sorry - question marks were just really in the nature of checking with you that it was the same thing as I am noticing - and it is. I've been in touch with Chord, and have to say they are telling me to return it to my retailer. I also have a Poly, which has never displayed this behaviour. Must admit I find it noticeable and irritating.



Oh man, really? I'll hit up Chord support so they know from me too. Really don't want to go through the headache of sending it back and getting another. All settled with it.

So this isn't something common to all units that should be fixed with an update? This is a hardware issue? The pains of early adopting, ugh.


----------



## Feedbacker

joshnor713 said:


> Oh man, really? I'll hit up Chord support so they know from me too. Really don't want to go through the headache of sending it back and getting another. All settled with it.
> 
> So this isn't something common to all units that should be fixed with an update? This is a hardware issue? The pains of early adopting, ugh.


That's what they said, I'm afraid. Might make a difference if they know it's not just me, though, I guess


----------



## mrandery (Apr 9, 2020)

joshnor713 said:


> .....
> 
> One thing, every once in a while I notice a quick clicking/popping sound while playing. It's in no way obtrusive, but audible and can be distracting. Doesn't follow a regular pattern, some tracks go by without anything at all. But it's enough to comment on, especially since I never noticed such thing on Poly. Has anyone else with a 2go noticed this? Hope it's nothing wrong with my specific unit, and if people are noticing it, something that can be corrected with an update. For reference, I'm using an Android and BubbleUPnP (same setup as with my Poly). Issue happens whether streaming on Tidal or playing via microSD card.



Add me to the list of those that have this issue as well.  I've occasionally gone back and played the same section again - but no repeat of the click at the same point.

I first thought it was only happening with Roon, but now I've loaded up an SD card and am having the same issue.

@Matt Bartlett  - have you heard of this?


----------



## ZappaMan

mrandery said:


> Add me to the list of those that have this issue as well.  I've occasionally gone back and played the same section again - but no repeat of the click at the same point.
> 
> If first thougth it was only happening with Roon, but now I've loaded up an SD card and am having the same issue.
> 
> @Matt Bartlett  - have you heard of this?


Did you try the act of toggling airplane mode on and off?


----------



## mrandery

ZappaMan said:


> Did you try the act of toggling airplane mode on and off?


Yes, just did after reading your post earlier - no idea if it fixes it - because the clicks are quite random - sometimes a few hours before I hear it - will have to listen for a while to figure it out.


----------



## Feedbacker (Apr 9, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> Did you try the act of toggling airplane mode on and off?


I've had a go at that, but didn't make any difference. The clicking still happened while it was in airplane mode, in fact. (Sorry - I'm repeating myself...!)


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> No need to fight about the case! Chord doesn't have to release any information they don't want to release - it's their sandbox. They may indeed have an exclusive relationship with a case maker that precludes such - good point - _c'est la vie_. I'm cycling on measurements with Valentinum. Nothing secret here.
> 
> @Matt Bartlett to @joshnor713 's point, have you guys dared to do any sort of drop tests? I've neer dropped my H2 - with or without a case on it - but I don't imagine it would be a good thing! With the 2go attached it's quite a bit of mass to hit the floor after a meter or so of acceleration. But the case is milled aluminum - nothing to sneeze at. Any tests done? And for the record, I'm not volunteering   .
> 
> Doody


Yeah, no need to fight. I was just trying to describe the counterargument, that everything should be simple.

I vaguely remember dropping my Hugo2 shortly after I received it, but couldn't see any damage.
However a few months later I did notice a faint crack across the red bluetooth window on the underside of the case. It was so faint that you could only just detect it if you ran ones nail across the surface, or angled the Hugo2 at various angles to the light, so that you could just detect the slight deviation in the surface of the plastic. 
I have often wondered if the crack was caused by dropping the Hugo2, but it is impossible to know either way.
Strangely though, about a year later I suddenly spotted a similar crack on the red window on the top side of the case. The cause unknown.

Based on that, I think the aluminium case is robust, and unlikely to be damaged by a drop test, unless you drop Hugo2 on a sharp point (and cause a point load).
The sockets are recessed, so difficult to damage during a drop test.
The balls have a small amount of play, which reduces any shock waves for them, if the Hugo2 is dropped.
The clear top window has a layer of glue/sealant between itself and the case, which reduces any shock waves for it, if the Hugo2 is dropped.
That only leaves the red plastic windows, as possibly the weakest point (in structural terms), and presumably they would be easy to replace if they shattered.

Sorry for all that detail/logic, but I have an engineers mindset.


----------



## ZappaMan

Feedbacker said:


> I've had a go at that, but didn't make any difference. The clicking still happened while it was in airplane mode, in fact. (Sorry - I'm repeating myself...!)


Previously the clicking bug was the WiFi searching every 8 seconds or so, as it forgot on reboot that it should have been in airplane mode. 

Carry on.


----------



## Doody

ZappaMan said:


> Previously the clicking bug was the WiFi searching every 8 seconds or so, as it forgot on reboot that it should have been in airplane mode.


fascinating. fwiw, i HAVE been able to get the unit into "confused mode" where Airplane mode was lit up AND it showed as connected to my WiFi network (in GoFigure). we all get confused sometimes.

can you "clicky guys" check this on GoFigure?

doody


----------



## joshnor713

I never had to switch to airplane mode on the Poly to not have said bug, nor do I want to have to set my device to airplane mode. That would be a deal breaker for me. If this is the case, my 2go is going back.


----------



## ZappaMan

joshnor713 said:


> I never had to switch to airplane mode on the Poly to not have said bug, nor do I want to have to set my device to airplane mode. That would be a deal breaker for me. If this is the case, my 2go is going back.


Its an old bug that you would only have heard of you went into airplane mode.

Anyway, I’m sure there’s some troubleshooting we can do ourselves.... 

So, play some music in airplane mode with Gofigure app closed as keeping it open could possibly be involved as it keeps the ble connection open I think.

Could there be anything on the network that’s pinging the device.

Try setting a password on your 2go so random routers can’t try to talk to it...

.. if you hear clicks on standard flac then there is something wrong certainly.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> No confidential info! For sure! Nobody's asking for wiring schematics - just the dimensions of the case, which are eminently acquirable with a ruler. Manufacturers release such stuff publicly and/or privately to encourage third parties to make cases and accessories. No secret data. That's all I was asking .
> 
> Doody!


Hi Doody. Perhaps I should have phrased my answer differently. In order to get an exact fit (especially for H2 around the volume control) then the case designer would need a full drawing pack including the 3D models. Clearly this is our intellectual property and is confidential to us as it could also allow someone to copy the external product chassis so we will not publicly release it. I have no argument with you asking but it is our commercial decision not to make drawings available. Hope you understand.

Matt


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Feedbacker said:


> Yes, I'm getting this exact thing. An occasional glitchy click which doesn't recur when replaying the same passage of music, i.e. it's not on the recording/microsd card?Just once every few minutes, but irregularly?


This is interesting. No this has not been reported back to me yet but I will speak to my support team to get all the details. This is not something we have come across in testing. For everyone with this 'glitch' issue are you using headphones or IEM's? Is 2Go on charge - does this make any difference? Are all of you using WiFi and if not do you get the same issue with Ethernet as well?

It's the Easter holidays now in the UK but I will follow this up on Tuesday. If there is anything else you think I should know about then PM me or email the support address and we will put everything together to see if we can't work out what is going on.


----------



## Feedbacker

Matt Bartlett said:


> This is interesting. No this has not been reported back to me yet but I will speak to my support team to get all the details. This is not something we have come across in testing. For everyone with this 'glitch' issue are you using headphones or IEM's? Is 2Go on charge - does this make any difference? Are all of you using WiFi and if not do you get the same issue with Ethernet as well?
> 
> It's the Easter holidays now in the UK but I will follow this up on Tuesday. If there is anything else you think I should know about then PM me or email the support address and we will put everything together to see if we can't work out what is going on.


I'll PM you, Matt


----------



## joshnor713

Matt Bartlett said:


> This is interesting. No this has not been reported back to me yet but I will speak to my support team to get all the details. This is not something we have come across in testing. For everyone with this 'glitch' issue are you using headphones or IEM's? Is 2Go on charge - does this make any difference? Are all of you using WiFi and if not do you get the same issue with Ethernet as well?
> 
> It's the Easter holidays now in the UK but I will follow this up on Tuesday. If there is anything else you think I should know about then PM me or email the support address and we will put everything together to see if we can't work out what is going on.



Hi Matt, thanks for the response. I've noticed this issue across all my headphones - KSE1200 and IE 800 IEMs and HD 820 headphone. It's not headphone-specific.

Being at home, I'm using WiFi. When I used to go to the office (so long ago now!), I used AirPlay a lot on the cellular network, with the streamer in hotspot mode. Haven't tried this at home but I will. To reiterate, haven't seen this issue at all with the Mojo+Poly, under the exact same conditions at home. I submitted a ticket about it this morning to your support team.


----------



## paulgc

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes the majority of the Chord Electronics team are now working from home.
> I am closely following the strict government guidelines and have instigated home working where possible leaving just a very small core
> team including me running the factory - and yes before anyone asks we are taking all the precautions including UV sterilisation to keep
> everyone safe which is my number one priority. By working from home, splitting teams to work different shifts and working across separate
> ...


Safety/health first. We can wait for 2yu. There are more important things right now. I have preordered and prepaid. But life has changed. Looking forward to a more normal life and 2yu when ready. Loving 2go in the meantime.


----------



## Doody

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Doody. Perhaps I should have phrased my answer differently. In order to get an exact fit (especially for H2 around the volume control) then the case designer would need a full drawing pack including the 3D models. Clearly this is our intellectual property and is confidential to us as it could also allow someone to copy the external product chassis so we will not publicly release it. I have no argument with you asking but it is our commercial decision not to make drawings available. Hope you understand.
> 
> Matt


we cool, sir! it's your sandbox!

doody


----------



## quodjo105

I Like the Rigelian UI but it’s so buggy for me . I swapped sd cards and after indexing the app shows tracks twice in each album, have restarted and factory reset my 2go but still . Also how do I workout the album art as not all are showing .


----------



## enragedlemon

Matt Bartlett said:


> This is interesting. No this has not been reported back to me yet but I will speak to my support team to get all the details. This is not something we have come across in testing. For everyone with this 'glitch' issue are you using headphones or IEM's? Is 2Go on charge - does this make any difference? Are all of you using WiFi and if not do you get the same issue with Ethernet as well?
> 
> It's the Easter holidays now in the UK but I will follow this up on Tuesday. If there is anything else you think I should know about then PM me or email the support address and we will put everything together to see if we can't work out what is going on.



I have noticed it happen every so often for me too. It sounds almost like a dropped packet. I haven’t taken specific note of when but generally speaking I use it with Campfire Andromeda (which are particularly sensitive) plugged into power and on wifi. It’s not really a dealbreaker but I suspect it is a software rather than hardware issue.


----------



## jmzeitouni

Dear 2Go users. I have a sad news to report.

My 2Go just died an hour ago. (or at least looks dead). I was streaming Roon connected via Ethernet and everything sounded gorgeous. My Hugo2Go has been sitting on my desk, plugged in since last night, displaying light blue colour on the power button.

When I heard the click, from the machine switching to desktop mode (and the power light switching to magenta), Roon dropped. I assumed this was due to the switch in desktop mode. but I restarted Roon server and was never able to find the zone, nor the device in the Roon setting.

I started playing around with the config button on the 2Go, rebooting the Hugo multiple times, plugins and unplugging the usb power cable / same with the ethernet cable. Nothing happens.

I even try letting it rest for a while // unscrewing the 2Go and trying to power it alone.

Go figure doesn't find it either. same for my network both wifi and ethernet (an no ethernet status light).

@Matt Bartlett : could you help ?

p.s I'm using the original charger that came with the Hugo 2
p.p.s sorry for the low level of my English skills.


----------



## kel77

brintamatic said:


> Anyone know of a Hugo2/2Go case?






https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/...jo8udYpuzbC8tOpM1Sdn4Ws39lWPZT9q3XPni7VSLwMV4


----------



## Slim1970

kel77 said:


> https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/...jo8udYpuzbC8tOpM1Sdn4Ws39lWPZT9q3XPni7VSLwMV4


I guess that makes sense, they made the official Hugo 2 case. The red stitching makes it look a little odd though.


----------



## NYanakiev

Slim1970 said:


> I guess that makes sense, they made the official Hugo 2 case. The red stitching makes it look a little odd though.



Love it!!


----------



## miketlse (Apr 10, 2020)

jmzeitouni said:


> Dear 2Go users. I have a sad news to report.
> 
> My 2Go just died an hour ago. (or at least looks dead). I was streaming Roon connected via Ethernet and everything sounded gorgeous. My Hugo2Go has been sitting on my desk, plugged in since last night, displaying light blue colour on the power button.
> 
> ...


It does sound like your 2Go has switched off, and won't come back to life again, but I am not sure what the root cause is.

I did wonder if the the 2Go battery had run out of charge, but you mention trying to power it alone. Does the 2Go status light indicate that the battery is charging, or is the status light completely dead?


----------



## Mitr1anton

kel77 said:


> https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/...jo8udYpuzbC8tOpM1Sdn4Ws39lWPZT9q3XPni7VSLwMV4


where can I order?


----------



## ubs28

Slim1970 said:


> I guess that makes sense, they made the official Hugo 2 case. The red stitching makes it look a little odd though.



I agree. The van nyus cases on the Poly + Mojo and Hugo 2 look much better.


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 10, 2020)

I think that the black case is pretty great. The more standard one like the ones for H2 and Mojo+Poly is looking good too.

EDIT: looks as if the two can be used together


----------



## kel77

Mitr1anton said:


> where can I order?


https://www.amazon.co.jp/CHORD-Hugo...ys hugo2&language=en_US&qid=1586514623&sr=8-3

You might need a proxy like buyee or tenso as they do not ship direct overseas.
Also expect delays as Japan is currently on lockdown.


----------



## Ards

I left my 2Go this morning with 45% battery.  Picked it up this afternoon to find it "dead".  Unresponsive to power cable/buttons.  Sometimes the charge led lit and sometimes not.  Weird flashings on ethernet channel.  Finally got a solid charge light and was able to bluetooth connect the app to find the battery was 0% charge.  Trying to charge now but every now and then the charge light goes off and the ethernet starts flashing again and I have to unplug the power to get back to charge mode.  Almost like there's a constant drain on the battery...  Got battery to 2% now back to 0%.  I wonder if I should disconnect from the Hugo2 and try to charge both separately.  This is painful :/


----------



## miketlse

Ards said:


> I left my 2Go this morning with 45% battery.  Picked it up this afternoon to find it "dead".  Unresponsive to power cable/buttons.  Sometimes the charge led lit and sometimes not.  Weird flashings on ethernet channel.  Finally got a solid charge light and was able to bluetooth connect the app to find the battery was 0% charge.  Trying to charge now but every now and then the charge light goes off and the ethernet starts flashing again and I have to unplug the power to get back to charge mode.  Almost like there's a constant drain on the battery...  Got battery to 2% now back to 0%.  I wonder if I should disconnect from the Hugo2 and try to charge both separately.  This is painful :/


I think it was posted that if charger cannot supply enough current for both 2Go and Hugo2, the Hugo2 will be charged first, and the 2Go afterwards.


----------



## Ards

Disconnected both and it's now taking it's charge.  So I can get back to playing more quickly.


----------



## Malcyg (Apr 10, 2020)

I raised the question a few pages back as to whether the Hugo 2 charger had enough juice to power the H2Go combo in desktop mode as previously described by Rob W for H2 alone. I’ve had my H2Go powered on in desktop mode for a few days now using the Hugo 2 charger. I was surprised to see that Gofigure shows 2Go as 0% charged - but removing the power cable shows a blue light on both H2 and 2Go indicating a good charge on both. GoFigure still shows 0% though. I powered Hugo off and back on, but GoFigure still shows 0% battery charge yet 2Go charge status light is blue.

I am happy that the H2 charger seems up to the job, as predicted by Matt B, but somewhat confused by the Gofigure reported battery status.


----------



## Ards

I'm still wondering about that 45% battery drop to 0%...


----------



## Malcyg (Apr 10, 2020)

Ards said:


> I'm still wondering about that 45% battery drop to 0%...



Yes, I’m not sure as to how reliable the reported battery status is in GoFigure. My unit is playing away quite happily with no power connected and the battery status light is blue - but the app still shows battery as 0%. It’s not a big deal as you don’t need to know when it is powered and when it isn’t being powered, the status light will indicate where you’re at. In fact I only checked mine out of interest because of your previous post.


----------



## jmzeitouni

miketlse said:


> It does sound like your 2Go has switched off, and won't come back to life again, but I am not sure what the root cause is.
> 
> I did wonder if the the 2Go battery had run out of charge, but you mention trying to power it alone. Does the 2Go status light indicate that the battery is charging, or is the status light completely dead?



no light whatsoever


----------



## quodjo105

On Roon what's the best or appropriate volume level to maintain ?, or do you just max out and control on Hugo ?


----------



## ZappaMan

quodjo105 said:


> On Roon what's the best or appropriate volume level to maintain ?, or do you just max out and control on Hugo ?


For bit perfect reasons the device needs to control the volume.


----------



## miketlse

jmzeitouni said:


> no light whatsoever


In that case email support@chordelectronics.co.uk who will be able talk you through solutions.
There is the proviso that the support desk may be on holiday until tuesday.


----------



## quodjo105

ZappaMan said:


> For bit perfect reasons the device needs to control the volume.


Thanks


----------



## joshnor713

FYI, got a response from my ticket to Chord support about the popping/clicking issue in playback. They essentially said to contact the dealer to have it checked. I was hoping for a better answer than that.

Seeing that a few of us are seeing this issue, I'll rather wait to see what happens here with it, before sending it back. Still have some time.


----------



## DaddyWhale

joshnor713 said:


> FYI, got a response from my ticket to Chord support about the popping/clicking issue in playback. They essentially said to contact the dealer to have it checked. I was hoping for a better answer than that.
> 
> Seeing that a few of us are seeing this issue, I'll rather wait to see what happens here with it, before sending it back. Still have some time.


I wouldn't be too hard on Chord given the pandemic. And shipping channels are really taxed right now.

That said it sucks that you are having issues with your 2go


----------



## Feedbacker

joshnor713 said:


> FYI, got a response from my ticket to Chord support about the popping/clicking issue in playback. They essentially said to contact the dealer to have it checked. I was hoping for a better answer than that.
> 
> Seeing that a few of us are seeing this issue, I'll rather wait to see what happens here with it, before sending it back. Still have some time.


I’m going to see what Matt says next week before doing anything. I don’t mind hanging on to see what can be done.


----------



## enragedlemon

Having had the 2go for around a month now I feel like I’ve really had an opportunity to put it through its paces. I’ve made the following observations:

Like the Poly it doesn’t play particularly nicely with complex networks with multiple access points. I’ve got quite a bit of experience configuring “enterprise-grade” networks so think I’ve found the sweet spot now. For others I’d recommend making sure your wireless network is set to a fixed channel and not on auto as a sudden channel switch will cut out your audio. If you have control of your radio output power you will want to set this to high. Things like fast roaming can also help to minimise interference if your 2go needs to switch access points.
I support Chord’s decision to omit 5GHz. The increased speed isn’t really required for audio unless you’re using some insane and impractical DSD files which would render use on batter impractical anyway - much better to simply use Ethernet. 5GHz is also severely affected by any solid objects from walls and ceilings to human bodies. On the other hand the longer wavelength of 2.4GHz allows it to go much further without serious signal degradation. The downside is that the 2.4GHz spectrum is very congested and occupied by things like Bluetooth, other wireless devices, and your home microwave. If you live in a populous area you may run into the same issues as you would with 5GHz. However as you’d basically have to plonk your 2go near the router you’d be better to plug in anyway...
AirPlay on the 2go sucks. It’s quite unstable and seems to be extremely susceptible to range from the access point much more than DLNA. I have reported this to Chord so hopefully it’ll improve over time. In theory this isn’t such a big problem because AirPlay 1.0 is abjectly inferior to UPnP/DLNA if you have any non-Apple devices in the chain. AirPlay 2.0 brings a lot of improvements but I don’t know if this has been opened up to third parties yet.
Noting the above the options for using the 2go in an Apple ecosystem are limited. As a Tidal user I seem to have had most success with mconnect on iOS. As others have discussed on here there is a known issue with mconnect where it sometimes won’t see the 2go as an endpoint and this requires a restart of either the 2go or the iPhone. Chord are aware of this and hopefully will work with Conversdigital to resolve it.
With MacOS I have found Audirvana to be the best option. I’ve always been lukewarm to the idea of Roon because for my use case it seems to be a whole lot of cost and extra stuff for what I want. I did give it a go with the 2go and whilst it worked very nicely I’m not convinced to take that jump yet. That being said as a software developer I find the price of Audirvana to be criminal. Whilst it’s a nice app it is really just a basic music player with little that separates it from many competitors on iOS, Android, and Windows. To put it in perspective it is about the same price as the entire Affinity suite (Photoshop, InDesign, etc competitors) and unlike Affinity doesn’t include lifetime upgrades. Ouch!
Restarting the 2go can be a bit of a PITA if I don’t have a power cable handy. If I turn it off with the config button I have to wait a few minutes before I can turn it back on again. If I plug in a power cable it comes back instantly. Although it’s a bit of a bandaid solution it would be useful if GoFigure could have a restart option.
For those who get the issue with GoFigure not connecting with your 2go (after initial set up) and you get an infinite spinner, try going into Bluetooth settings on your phone and forgetting the 2go. It works every time for me and GoFigure will simply ask to pair again.
I too am desperately waiting for a case. Maybe I’m particularly strange in my usage but I want to take this walking with me (even if Covid means I’m not allowed to go far). I’m just not willing to risk it until it’s protected.
Hopefully this is useful for someone, somewhere!


----------



## supervisor

enragedlemon said:


> Restarting the 2go can be a bit of a PITA if I don’t have a power cable handy. If I turn it off with the config button I have to wait a few minutes before I can turn it back on again. If I plug in a power cable it comes back instantly. Although it’s a bit of a bandaid solution it would be useful if GoFigure could have a restart option.



what's the need to restart 2Go?


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## enragedlemon

supervisor said:


> what's the need to restart 2Go?



For the aforementioned mconnect issues.


----------



## rwelles

I upgraded my home network, after experiencing a cut off when I moved between WPAs. I got an Orbi system, and it works like a charm so far. It has only been a day. The difference has been impressive! Hoping it continues. It's wonderful to roam around my house with the H2Go. 

I also discovered that it fits perfectly in the back pocket of my jeans! Guessing that wasn't a design parameter, but a pleasant coincidence.


----------



## jlbrach

I am still waiting for my 2go...all I really want to be able to do with it is to take it with me on the road and play my 2sd cards full of music through it...will I be able to do that without all sorts of difficulties?


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 11, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> For the aforementioned mconnect issues.



Interesting. I haven’t had Mconnect fail to discover 2Go once since release day (I also haven’t had to switch 2Go off);

I am also finding that Airplay works every single time.


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 11, 2020)

Just tried 2Go in the following modes:

1) AirPlay- no playback issues
2) SD card through Rigelian- flawless, completely silent
3) Roon - same as above 

The only thing I haven’t spent much time with is phone/2Go hotspot but I don’t see myself using this functionality anyway.

EDIT: come to think of it, 2Go is completely silent in all of my use cases- no clicks/pops or any other sound imperfections


----------



## enragedlemon

NYanakiev said:


> Interesting. I haven’t had Mconnect fail to discover 2Go once since release day (I also haven’t had to switch 2Go off);
> 
> I am also finding that Airplay works every single time.



There are likely a number of factors that affect it. I suspect the main issue is to do with network configuration. However I can stably connect to my TV and do screen mirroring over AirPlay so it’s definitely not a general issue. We’ll see what the team come up with when they’re back from Easter etc.


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 11, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> There are likely a number of factors that affect it. I suspect the main issue is to do with network configuration. However I can stably connect to my TV and do screen mirroring over AirPlay so it’s definitely not a general issue. We’ll see what the team come up with when they’re back from Easter etc.



That must be it. I also find that mode switching: Airplay->DLNA->MPD->Roon is pretty much instantaneous (on my network at least)


----------



## PANURUS

enragedlemon said:


> There are likely a number of factors that affect it. I suspect the main issue is to do with network configuration. However I can stably connect to my TV and do screen mirroring over AirPlay so it’s definitely not a general issue. We’ll see what the team come up with when they’re back from Easter etc.


It could be interesting to monitor all the wifi chanels around you and select a free one for your modem.
I use Wifi monitor Pro on Android.


----------



## enragedlemon

PANURUS said:


> It could be interesting to monitor all the wifi chanels around you and select a free one for your modem.
> I use Wifi monitor Pro on Android.



The Ubiquiti enterprise access points have automatic scanning and recommend the channel with least congestion and I’ve confirmed with an RF Explorer (http://rfexplorer.com/) for good measure. Not that there’s much here in my little slice of suburban paradise.

For other iOS users there aren’t any good app options I can recommend as Apple severely limit what wireless radio telemetry apps have access to.


----------



## stancorrected

enragedlemon said:


> Having had the 2go for around a month now I feel like I’ve really had an opportunity to put it through its paces. I’ve made the following observations:
> ........AirPlay 1.0 is abjectly inferior to UPnP/DLNA if you have any non-Apple devices in the chain. AirPlay 2.0 brings a lot of improvements but I don’t know if this has been opened up to third parties yet.



Naim's Muso and QB support Airplay 2 as part of their multi room speaker functionality. I'm not sure if any others do.
I'm told my 2GO will be delivered next Wednesday, and I'm looking forward to it immensely, but I can't help wondering why some of the specs don't embrace the latest and greatest of what's out there. Airplay is just one example, Bluetooth and USB C are others.


----------



## supervisor

stancorrected said:


> Naim's Muso and QB support Airplay 2 as part of their multi room speaker functionality. I'm not sure if any others do.
> I'm told my 2GO will be delivered next Wednesday, and I'm looking forward to it immensely, but I can't help wondering why some of the specs don't embrace the latest and greatest of what's out there. Airplay is just one example, Bluetooth and USB C are others.



so does Sonos


----------



## ubs28

Even my TV has Airplay 2


----------



## supervisor

my Hegel H390 is still not Roon Ready and doesn’t have Airplay 2 either.  we’re all struggling.


----------



## stancorrected

supervisor said:


> my Hegel H390 is still not Roon Ready and doesn’t have Airplay 2 either.  we’re all struggling.



I guess most use cases (2Go+Hugo2) won't require airplay 2's multi room functionality, but if I were ever to consider a 2Go + 2yu set up, lack of Airplay 2 (or Google cast come to that), would quite severely limit its flexibility in my view.


----------



## DaddyWhale

stancorrected said:


> I guess most use cases (2Go+Hugo2) won't require airplay 2's multi room functionality, but if I were ever to consider a 2Go + 2yu set up, lack of Airplay 2 (or Google cast come to that), would quite severely limit its flexibility in my view.


Could these capabilities be added via firmware update at some future time?

It's a shame that third-party firmware tweaks aren't possible.


----------



## NYanakiev

DaddyWhale said:


> Could these capabilities be added via firmware update at some future time?
> 
> It's a shame that third-party firmware tweaks aren't possible.



Google Cast was announced as a “coming but not ETA” back when Poly came to be. Dunno about AirPlay 2


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Question:

does SD card re-index each time the unit is turned off?


----------



## joshnor713

NYanakiev said:


> Google Cast was announced as a “coming but not ETA” back when Poly came to be. Dunno about AirPlay 2



But Chord favors Apple, so I'd put my bets on the latter.


----------



## Doody (Apr 11, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> does SD card re-index each time the unit is turned off?


Not IME, no. I've only seen the "disco lights" twice - once for each card.

Doody


----------



## Doody

supervisor said:


> my Hegel H390 is still not Roon Ready and doesn’t have Airplay 2 either.  we’re all struggling.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Mine goes through indexing if I turn it off.

the indexing of 1TB takes up to 40 min.

I’m going to return to 512 gb card.


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> Mine goes through indexing if I turn it off.
> 
> the indexing of 1TB takes up to 40 min.
> 
> I’m going to return to 512 gb card.


That's odd and pointless since _in theory_ it indexes and stores the index on the card. My understanding is that there's no place internally to store the index - but maybe I'm wrong.

Thought 1: Is the card COMPLETELY FULL of music? If you've got it "full-up" perhaps you might delete 10 GB or whatever of music and try again? It's possible the index doesn't complete due to the indexer running out of storage? 

Thought 2:  Maybe there _is_ internal storage and it's insufficient for the size of your index?

I'm running 2x512 right now - that's just what I pulled out of my Cayin N5iiS and I haven't touched them since. Someday I'll have time to update.

Doody


----------



## miketlse

enragedlemon said:


> Having had the 2go for around a month now I feel like I’ve really had an opportunity to put it through its paces. I’ve made the following observations:
> 
> Like the Poly it doesn’t play particularly nicely with complex networks with multiple access points. I’ve got quite a bit of experience configuring “enterprise-grade” networks so think I’ve found the sweet spot now. For others I’d recommend making sure your wireless network is set to a fixed channel and not on auto as a sudden channel switch will cut out your audio. If you have control of your radio output power you will want to set this to high. Things like fast roaming can also help to minimise interference if your 2go needs to switch access points.
> I support Chord’s decision to omit 5GHz. The increased speed isn’t really required for audio unless you’re using some insane and impractical DSD files which would render use on batter impractical anyway - much better to simply use Ethernet. 5GHz is also severely affected by any solid objects from walls and ceilings to human bodies. On the other hand the longer wavelength of 2.4GHz allows it to go much further without serious signal degradation. The downside is that the 2.4GHz spectrum is very congested and occupied by things like Bluetooth, other wireless devices, and your home microwave. If you live in a populous area you may run into the same issues as you would with 5GHz. However as you’d basically have to plonk your 2go near the router you’d be better to plug in anyway...
> ...


Thanks for your real world feedback. I hope that key elements of this, can find their way into 2Go 'best practice' @Matt Bartlett


----------



## DaddyWhale

Peter Hyatt said:


> Mine goes through indexing if I turn it off.
> 
> the indexing of 1TB takes up to 40 min.
> 
> I’m going to return to 512 gb card.


I have the same issue, which is odd since my h2go is always in desktop mode. That's my main reason for keeping it on all the time.

Coincidentally, yesterday I replaced a 256gb with a 512gb card (in the left slot, if it matters...). I copied about 400gb of music onto it. That should have left PLENTY of room for indexing. However, the 2go seemed only to read a couple of gigabytes of data. Very strange. I'm in the process of redoing the copy/indexing. I'm 100% sure the card is legit: it's the Amazon-specific version of a Samsung card, AND my tablet reads it without any problems.


----------



## joshnor713

So I found another concern with the 2go. This is the first time I've run out the battery, and the 2go has strange behavior when it does. I plug it in on a 0% battery and the charging light does not stay on. Try re-plugging it four times and same every time, until I give up and disconnect the two units and plug them in separately. Fortunately, the 2go charges now.

What I think is happening is that the hugo is given so much priority in charging that it's not giving enough to the 2go to pick up from its depleted state. This is an oversight IMO, in the case of the hugo2go. I've seen this behavior with my mojo+poly, and this is how I knew that detaching the units and plugging in separately would work. Except, with the mojo+poly, it's easy to just pull the units apart and put back together. With the hugo2go, you need the allen wrench. So if you're on the go and don't have the wrench and this happens, you're out of luck. You need need to wait til the hugo has sufficient enough charge or is fully charge first (dunno exactly how Chord coded it, if it's a variable charging allotment or not).

I don't not like not having control of the charging order. I want both units to charge equally. With the two units fastened, and the usb port blocked, this turns into a unified unit in my eyes. No reason why the hugo should be taking charging priority. As of currently, I'd recommend those taking this on a trip to bring that allen wrench along.


----------



## miketlse

Peter Hyatt said:


> Mine goes through indexing if I turn it off.
> 
> the indexing of 1TB takes up to 40 min.
> 
> I’m going to return to 512 gb card.


Seems very strange, because if there are no updates to the database, there should be no updates to the indexing.
@Matt Bartlett are you able to comment about this?


----------



## miketlse

DaddyWhale said:


> I have the same issue, which is odd since my h2go is always in desktop mode. That's my main reason for keeping it on all the time.
> 
> Coincidentally, yesterday I replaced a 256gb with a 512gb card (in the left slot, if it matters...). I copied about 400gb of music onto it. That should have left PLENTY of room for indexing. However, the 2go seemed only to read a couple of gigabytes of data. Very strange. I'm in the process of redoing the copy/indexing. I'm 100% sure the card is legit: it's the Amazon-specific version of a Samsung card, AND my tablet reads it without any problems.


Your feedback raises a question in my mind, based on @Matt Bartlett feedback for the Poly.
He has posted about trying to copy large numbers of albums, seems to generate too much heat for some SD brands to cope with.
If that also applies to the 2Go, then this would be a good topic for Matt to flag up amongst '2Go best practice'.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m also back to struggling to connect to SD cards via WiFi.
I replaced the modem/router and reset 2Go again

it worked seamlessly.

then the next day, back to intermittent at best.

Most times it won’t recognize the apps (Rigelian, mconnect or glider). Once in awhile it will.


To use SD cards and WiFi, I have to go through hotspot set up, play music and while playing, switch to WiFi. Most times this works.

if I turn off 2Go, it can be up to 40 minutes to index again.  I will try to remove some music from the card

I don’t know return policy with dealer.  (Moon Audio).


----------



## miketlse

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’m also back to struggling to connect to SD cards via WiFi.
> I replaced the modem/router and reset 2Go again
> 
> it worked seamlessly.
> ...


Sounds very odd to me.
I read that there have been some updates to 2 Go / Poly/2Go firmware.
If this is implicated in this issue, then some advice regarding user best practice is essential @Matt Bartlett


----------



## ubs28

DaddyWhale said:


> I have the same issue, which is odd since my h2go is always in desktop mode. That's my main reason for keeping it on all the time.
> 
> Coincidentally, yesterday I replaced a 256gb with a 512gb card (in the left slot, if it matters...). I copied about 400gb of music onto it. That should have left PLENTY of room for indexing. However, the 2go seemed only to read a couple of gigabytes of data. Very strange. I'm in the process of redoing the copy/indexing. I'm 100% sure the card is legit: it's the Amazon-specific version of a Samsung card, AND my tablet reads it without any problems.



If you charge the 2GO + Hugo 2 for let’s say 12 hours, both the 2GO + Hugo 2 should be fully charged right? (Even if you do not disconnect them)

Like you said, the Poly + Mojo also have a charging priority, hence why I let it charge over night (charging it for 8 hours is enough for both the Poly and Mojo to be fully charged based on my experience)


----------



## DaddyWhale

miketlse said:


> Your feedback raises a question in my mind, based on @Matt Bartlett feedback for the Poly.
> He has posted about trying to copy large numbers of albums, seems to generate too much heat for some SD brands to cope with.
> If that also applies to the 2Go, then this would be a good topic for Matt to flag up amongst '2Go best practice'.


You might be absolutely right. Last night, when the 2go did not seem to "see" all of the 512gb, I would get frustrated and eject and then reinsert the microsd. Did not help. All that did was get that lightshow again. Hypnotic.

Today, I inserted the 512gb . The lightshow on the 2go happened and stopped. I tried to read the card and AGAIN it only showed a few of the folders. I gave up for an hour or so, and lo and behold the lightshow started up again, on its own. Now the 2go sees all the folders. Perhaps the card needed to cool down.

If that's the case, having GoFigure notify you of what it's doing @Matt Bartlett might be useful. Come to think of it, having GoFigure send notifications in general: low battery, finished indexing, low storage space, etc would be nice to see.


----------



## miketlse

DaddyWhale said:


> You might be absolutely right. Last night, when the 2go did not seem to "see" all of the 512gb, I would get frustrated and eject and then reinsert the microsd. Did not help. All that did was get that lightshow again. Hypnotic.
> 
> Today, I inserted the 512gb . The lightshow on the 2go happened and stopped. I tried to read the card and AGAIN it only showed a few of the folders. I gave up for an hour or so, and lo and behold the lightshow started up again, on its own. Now the 2go sees all the folders. Perhaps the card needed to cool down.
> 
> If that's the case, having GoFigure notify you of what it's doing @Matt Bartlett might be useful. Come to think of it, having GoFigure send notifications in general: low battery, finished indexing, low storage space, etc would be nice to see.


Yes SD cards seem to be inconsistent entities. The original SD card supplied with my 'Mojopoly christmas pack' worked fine, then stopped working, then started working again.
@Matt Bartlett please check and provide feedback regarding this, because inconsistent SD card functionality will be a showstopper for some prospective 2Go owners


----------



## wsilvio

PANURUS said:


> Maybe you will like more this answer.
> It is the same with my Poly (but more audible),
> 
> I suggest you to use the 2go in BLE only or with network cable.
> ...


I have random clicks no matter if I'm streaming Roon over WIFI, playing off the SD card or plugged directly into an ethernet cable!  I might try a factory reset and see if that does anything.


----------



## Doody

This random clicks thing sounds maddening. I have not been able to get my unit to work properly with WiFi. I haven't tried very hard because it's not a use case I think I care about - but it's annoying nonetheless .

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

DaddyWhale said:


> I have the same issue, which is odd since my h2go is always in desktop mode. That's my main reason for keeping it on all the time.
> 
> Coincidentally, yesterday I replaced a 256gb with a 512gb card (in the left slot, if it matters...). I copied about 400gb of music onto it. That should have left PLENTY of room for indexing. However, the 2go seemed only to read a couple of gigabytes of data. Very strange. I'm in the process of redoing the copy/indexing. I'm 100% sure the card is legit: it's the Amazon-specific version of a Samsung card, AND my tablet reads it without any problems.



No reindexing on my side even when switching on and off


----------



## jlbrach

given all the problems I read about and inability to see 2 sd cards simultaneously etc I cancelled my 2go order...sounds like more trouble than it is worth for the time being...a shame because the idea of an integrated h2 with 2 sd cards that just worked was so attractive to me


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> This random clicks thing sounds maddening. I have not been able to get my unit to work properly with WiFi. I haven't tried very hard because it's not a use case I think I care about - but it's annoying nonetheless .
> 
> Doody



That really sounds very annoying. I would imagine it’s hardware related as my unit is dead silent...


----------



## NYanakiev

jlbrach said:


> given all the problems I read about and inability to see 2 sd cards simultaneously etc I cancelled my 2go order...sounds like more trouble than it is worth for the time being...a shame because the idea of an integrated h2 with 2 sd cards that just worked was so attractive to me



Hmm I have no problems whatsoever. I understand that treating the two sd card in a different way is being planned for (in a future update);


----------



## Doody (Apr 11, 2020)

*Futzing With SD Cards*

So I spent some time futzing about this afternoon because I needed to ignore work for a bit and let my brain shut down . I found this info interesting, so I’m sharing. Hopefully it’ll be informative or helpful.

I am playing with two PNY 512GB cards (as per below). They are identical cards, presumably from the same manufacturing batch, purchased at the same time from Amazon about 18 months ago. I’m not generally a PNY fan, but I’m guessing the price was right back then. These lived in my Cayin N5iiS originally and then moved straight into my FiiO M11 a month or two back. Early this week when my 2go arrived they moved straight into the 2go. They have never given me any problems. I load, unload and sync (infrequently) on my Win 10 server. I don’t do data operations on the cards mounting via the DAP(s), as the computer is usually much faster and i can leverage software for far more efficient syncs.






One card we’ll call *L* (Chord calls this A or left), and the other we’ll call *R* (Chord calls this B or right).

*Reindexing on power cycles, et. al.*

I am in the habit of shutting my Hugo2 down via the remote when I’m done with my listening session, and have been doing so since I got it upon launch. So if I received my 2go on Monday, we can reasonably assume I’ve power-cycled the H2 at least 10 times before today. Probably more like 20 times with various futzings-about. In addition, I have power cycled the 2go via the little black button at least three times - maybe as many as five.

I put *L* and *R* into the 2go as soon as I bolted it to my H2. Once I was up and running each ended up indexed and, AFAIK, had never been reindexed after any of the above power shenanigans. This doesn’t mean they didn’t get reindexed, but the disco light-show is quite visible from my listening chair. I _think_ I would have noticed, but one never knows.

Today after doing the below tests, the damn *R* card reindexed on a power cycle (off and on via the H2 remote). It had just done a complete, from-scratch index minutes before to get timing numbers. AFAIK, I had never experienced this until today. So this is probably some sort of a software bug. After experiencing this, I tried to make it happen again, with no luck - for better or for worse. The only _theory_ I have is that 2go is looking at some meta info about/on the index files (as if it had been unix touch’d) to decide it’s no longer valid. In between the indexing I timed and this reindex, the card was removed from 2go, read on my laptop, and then re-inserted into 2go into the same slot. It was _not_ written to by me via the computer, _but_ the write-protect was not turned on either, so it’s possible that OSX did something on the card.

@Matt Bartlett this has to be some minor software bug, one imagines.

*What is the indexer doing?*

The indexer in 2go creates three files on your SD card. The first is a tiny, 20B file *dlna-sdfree.dat* which contains simply an ID for the card (e.g. “00000000012116557909”). The second is a binary file *mpd.db*, whose purpose eludes me, as it seems too small to hold a proper index of the music (but what do I know). Finally, the big kahuna is *art-cache-X.tar.gz*, where X is replaced with ‘a’ or ‘b’ depending upon what slot it was in when indexed***. When you dig into this big compressed file, you get a folder called *minidlna* which contains a *files.db* file which I assume is the actual index of the music, and a directory *art_cache* which contains a zillion JPG files in a mirror directory structure of however you stored the music on the card.

_***NB:  if you move a card from left to right it will reindex and create _two_ such files: one a and one b. _

*L* contains about 482GB of music and 15,683 items ("OSX speak" for files and directories). *R* contains about 489GB of music and 2,516 items. *R* contains 100% HD (> redbook) files - all FLAC and DSF - while *L* contains about 25% HD and 75% redbook (FLAC) --- hence the file count delta. The cards had ~11GB and ~7B free, respectively. I deleted all the extraneous files (Android crapola, OSX crapola, prior 2go index crapola etc.) from each card and slapped them back into 2go to see what the indexer did.

*L* took 13m15s to index. I tested this twice because I screwed up at some point, and got basically the same result both times. With 15,683 items this comes to 19.7 items indexed per second. *R* took 3m35s to index. I tested this three times (including the power-cycle reindex above) and got basically the same result each time. With 2,516 items this comes to 11.7 items indexed per second. Why it's substantially slower than *L* is unknown to me.

So net-net, if you’ve got 50,000 MP3 files on a card, I’d expect it to take about 40 minutes or so to index. Pure guess, though! I can’t and have no interest in testing that . Obviously it’s not purely linear, and my two data points do not qualify as definitive blanket statistics - but you get the idea.

I would be willing to bet money that the (vast?) majority of the time the indexing takes is in assembling and storing this art cache. It appears to be storing individual JPG files for each and every track. My guess is that if any music file has an embedded picture, it breaks it out and stores it - as opposed to storing one picture per album (for example). I don’t know if this is _exactly_ what it does - someone else can perform that particular data-spelunking exercise. What was of particular interest to me, is that the *art-cache-a.tar.gz* file was 18.3MB on *L*, but it expands out to a total of 151MB, of which *files.db* was 39MB and the *art_cache* folder was 112MB. Frankly, during indexing, that’s a ton of data to (a) read off of the card, (b) parse to find the music metadata and image, (c) compress all of that 10:1, and (d) write it all out to the card again. This is why indexing takes time, and it’s entirely a function of the file count, not the card size (don't return your 1TB card!).

@Matt Bartlett: Please consider an option in GoFigure where folks like me who don’t give a rat’s bumbum about the artwork can simply flip a switch to skip the images part of indexing! That could render an order of magnitude faster indexing process - maybe even more (easy for your software guys to test, one presumes).

FYI/FWIW!

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> If you charge the 2GO + Hugo 2 for let’s say 12 hours, both the 2GO + Hugo 2 should be fully charged right? (Even if you do not disconnect them)
> 
> Like you said, the Poly + Mojo also have a charging priority, hence why I let it charge over night (charging it for 8 hours is enough for both the Poly and Mojo to be fully charged based on my experience)



You're right, most occasions you leave it charging for a while. But it's a real pain those times when you're drained. What if you want to charge for say an hour so you have a bit of listening time. You can't, but you should be able to. I often find myself in that situation.

Additionally, like Poly I imagine, the 2Go will deplete just on standby. You leave it alone for a day or two and you may end up in this situation where 2Go is dead and you know the charging priority should be reversed. This happens to me on the Poly, and I have to detach the Poly and charge it separately.


----------



## kkrazik2008

NYanakiev said:


> Google Cast was announced as a “coming but not ETA” back when Poly came to be. Dunno about AirPlay 2


Airplay 2 is only needed on the sending device, AKA iOS, tvOS, macOS. Receiving device only needs airplay capability.
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208728


----------



## wsilvio

Doody said:


> This random clicks thing sounds maddening. I have not been able to get my unit to work properly with WiFi. I haven't tried very hard because it's not a use case I think I care about - but it's annoying nonetheless .
> 
> Doody


Yes, it is quite annoying especially given how good the sound quality is when there are no clicks.  Fortunately I don't have any connection issues and everything has worked as advertised.  For WiFi I'm using a series of EERO routers.  After more listening I think ROON over ethernet might sound the best.  I have a PS Audio Direct stream DAC with the Bridge card and have never had any clicks or pops over WiFI.


----------



## Doody

wsilvio said:


> Yes, it is quite annoying especially given how good the sound quality is when there are no clicks.  Fortunately I don't have any connection issues and everything has worked as advertised.  For WiFi I'm using a series of EERO routers.  After more listening I think ROON over ethernet might sound the best.  I have a PS Audio Direct stream DAC with the Bridge card and have never had any clicks or pops over WiFI.


You get the clicks regardless of WiFi -vs- SD card -vs- Ethernet playback? And what if it's in Airplane Mode for the latter two?

Doody


----------



## wsilvio

Doody said:


> You get the clicks regardless of WiFi -vs- SD card -vs- Ethernet playback? And what if it's in Airplane Mode for the latter two?
> 
> Doody


I'll have to give that a try and report back.


----------



## thisisvv

Unable to pair it. I had it paired and then it says disconnected and unable to connect it. How this things works.....???


----------



## Currawong

My review unit arrived, and I had the same problems, with the "0000" password not accepted for Bluetooth. I switched the unit off and on again and it worked after that.  I don't know if it was related to my having already put in a micro SD card.


----------



## thisisvv

This is what I am seeing for last 2 hours and it's not taking 0000


----------



## DaddyWhale

thisisvv said:


> This is what I am seeing for last 2 hours and it's not taking 0000


I had a similar issue a few days ago. I think I resolved it by unpairing and then repairing my tablet. Have you tried that?


----------



## thisisvv

DaddyWhale said:


> I had a similar issue a few days ago. I think I resolved it by unpairing and then repairing my tablet. Have you tried that?


Yes tried 3 times uninstalled the app..deleted in blue tooth..powered off ...  tried again 3-4 times ...no luck


----------



## ubs28

joshnor713 said:


> You're right, most occasions you leave it charging for a while. But it's a real pain those times when you're drained. What if you want to charge for say an hour so you have a bit of listening time. You can't, but you should be able to. I often find myself in that situation.
> 
> Additionally, like Poly I imagine, the 2Go will deplete just on standby. You leave it alone for a day or two and you may end up in this situation where 2Go is dead and you know the charging priority should be reversed. This happens to me on the Poly, and I have to detach the Poly and charge it separately.



I see. That is really annoying indeed.


----------



## PANURUS (Apr 12, 2020)

thisisvv said:


> Yes tried 3 times uninstalled the app..deleted in blue tooth..powered off ...  tried again 3-4 times ...no luck


It is possible to reset the bluetooth password.
Listen the female voice after pushed the config push-button like the poly.
In the cycle of message, you will find bluetooth.

It is also possible to change the mode of the 2go with the network and then the 2go will restart.
Type the network IP adress in your browser or write TOGO SETUP like url.
In the play mode settings, you can select hotspot mode.


----------



## NYanakiev

Let the listening session begin! Trying out mobile hotspot this fine morning.


----------



## NYanakiev

thisisvv said:


> Unable to pair it. I had it paired and then it says disconnected and unable to connect it. How this things works.....???



Had something similar happen once. Forgot 2Go from my iPhone’s Bluetooth settings and it connected just fine in GoFigure straight after. No settings were lost.


----------



## NYanakiev

NYanakiev said:


> Let the listening session begin! Trying out mobile hotspot this fine morning.



Playback is flawless, no sound imperfections whatsoever. I have also been able to use my phone’s internet connection at the same time.

Even though I quickly stopped browsing- listening to Amber Rubarth’s Sessions from the 17th Ward in 192khz. 
The sound quality is just fantastic.


----------



## radnor

Mojopoly user.  How does hugo2go compare sound wise for those that have both?


----------



## NYanakiev

radnor said:


> Mojopoly user.  How does hugo2go compare sound wise for those that have both?



I used to own a Mojopoly. Sound is in a different league altogether.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I’ve done reset twice over the week.
I’ve done “forget this device” on Bluetooth yet continue to have two Bluetooth connections showing up.

I turned 2Go off last night.

this am, it would not recognize any SD card apps via WiFI —only hotspot.

any suggestions?


----------



## PANURUS (Apr 12, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’ve done reset twice over the week.
> I’ve done “forget this device” on Bluetooth yet continue to have two Bluetooth connections showing up.
> 
> I turned 2Go off last night.
> ...


To have 2 bluetooth connections is correct and each must be well configured.
One is for bluetooth low emission and the second is for bluetooth audio.
One to connect and protect the connection between Gofigure and your 2go. so only you can act with your 2go.
The second that I use for audio with my TV or my Ipad or my smartphone.

Edit: It could be better that the prompted message about bluetooth code, shows a different title when it is about code for ble or about code for audio.So the user would understand why he must enter 2 times a code for bluetooth.


----------



## NYanakiev

PANURUS said:


> To have 2 bluetooth connections is correct and each must be well configured.
> One is for bluetooth low emission and the second is for bluetooth audio.
> One to connect and protect the connection between Gofigure and your 2go. so only you can act with your 2go.
> The second that I use for audio with my TV or my Ipad or my smartphone.
> ...



Didn’t even know the two are two separate types of connection..


----------



## PANURUS

Yesterday, like you I turn off the 2go.
This morning, I wanted to test the network wired mode with Hugo2 turned off.
I powered the 2go with my power bank and connected the ethernet cable.
I started Bubbleupnp and Bubble can not see the 2goserver or the 2go media server.
I started then Gofigure. In Gofigure, I can start a playlist from each SDcard.
So I went in MALP and I created a profile with the wire network adress of the 2go.
MALP found directly the 2go and showed the active SDcard.
I go in Bubble, the 2go server was operational.

It seems that the 2go has difficulties to wake up.


----------



## PANURUS (Apr 12, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Didn’t even know the two are two separate types of connection..


The advantage now with 2go versus the first times of the Gofigure and Poly.
When we start Gofigure, Gofigure open the ble connection.
With Poly, before we need to open bluetooth, to choose the Poly and after start Gofigure.

About the bluetooth menu
I think that on ios, the presence of the 2 bluetooth icons can create confusion.
On android, only one icone and when connected a message explains if we are connected for audio or BLE.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m hoping the issue of not directly connecting to WiFi is a software issue and not the 2Go.

When I attempt to connect via WiFi I get the blinking purple status.


----------



## Doody (Apr 12, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’m hoping the issue of not directly connecting to WiFi is a software issue and not the 2Go.
> 
> When I attempt to connect via WiFi I get the blinking purple status.


I don't have any secret data  but I wouldn't worry too much about WiFi issues being hardware related. Chord undoubtedly buys some super-common chipset to handle WiFi. The chipset they use is probably embedded in scores to hundreds of millions of devices around the world already. Really, the only thing they could screw up in that regard is completely botching the antenna and/or its connection to the chipset - and this is pretty unlikely. The fact that they don't support 5GHz means we're talking about a 10 to 20 year old technology.

Software or Firmware issues interfacing with the WiFi are way way more likely than a hardware issue.

Fingers crossed, as I still can't get WiFi working properly myself [which problem may be entirely not Chord's fault].

Doody


----------



## PANURUS (Apr 12, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’m hoping the issue of not directly connecting to WiFi is a software issue and not the 2Go.
> 
> When I attempt to connect via WiFi I get the blinking purple status.


On the Poly, blinking purple status is bluetooth audio.
On the 2go, when the usb cable is not connected, the 2go led status blinking purple too.
when I listen the sound of my TV with bluetooth audio.
But if the 2go is powered then the led status is fixed white.

This confirm my post 2:12 am

So for me Peter is in bluetooth audio.

For Matt.
I think that when the 2go is in bluetooth audio, the network status could blink purple too and it would be visible in Gofigure with an icon on the network line or on the line
« Play mode « actually automatic must be bluetooth audio.
So the new user would not be lost.


----------



## jarnopp

wsilvio said:


> Yes, it is quite annoying especially given how good the sound quality is when there are no clicks.  Fortunately I don't have any connection issues and everything has worked as advertised.  For WiFi I'm using a series of EERO routers.  After more listening I think ROON over ethernet might sound the best.  I have a PS Audio Direct stream DAC with the Bridge card and have never had any clicks or pops over WiFI.



Doody’s suggestion below to try different modes is good. On Poly, if it is searching for different WiFi networks (like when traveling) you can get clicks, so best to put it in Poly hotspot mode.


----------



## lcasadonte

Peter Hyatt said:


> Mine goes through indexing if I turn it off.
> 
> the indexing of 1TB takes up to 40 min.
> 
> I’m going to return to 512 gb card.


Is there a way to turn off indexing period.  Then only turn it on when you add music and are willing to wait.


----------



## lcasadonte

wsilvio said:


> I have random clicks no matter if I'm streaming Roon over WIFI, playing off the SD card or plugged directly into an ethernet cable!  I might try a factory reset and see if that does anything.


Have you tried this in airplane mode?


----------



## miketlse

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes there is a plan to create a more generic FAQ to cover both products and individual notes. We are using this time to collect some common questions together to create something.


The new FAQs are starting to take shape. The streamers FAQ looks to be a mix of Poly and 2Go questions, so anyone struggling with their 2Go at the moment, may want to explore this FAQ  
Streamers
Poly


----------



## Doody (Apr 12, 2020)

lcasadonte said:


> Is there a way to turn off indexing period.  Then only turn it on when you add music and are willing to wait.


I have seen no such setting.

That said, I bet there are a bunch of hidden switches - stuff the developers almost certainly did during testing. Unless they were billing by the hour  there's no way they waited 15m or 30m or 45m for stuff to index every time they had to test something.

Doody

I'd love to see the "hidden" web controls at the IP address of the 2go. No way a dev team put up with waiting 30s to 60s every time they had to connect to switch the SD card


----------



## kkrazik2008

miketlse said:


> The new FAQs are starting to take shape. The streamers FAQ looks to be a mix of Poly and 2Go questions, so anyone struggling with their 2Go at the moment, may want to explore this FAQ
> Streamers
> Poly


As always you have the right kind of useful information, much appreciated this share.


----------



## jlbrach

as one who owns more chord products than I care to admit to and loves my H2 I am very disappointed at the difficulties in getting the 2go to just work....


----------



## NYanakiev

lcasadonte said:


> Is there a way to turn off indexing period.  Then only turn it on when you add music and are willing to wait.



That’s how it works for me.


----------



## NYanakiev

jlbrach said:


> as one who owns more chord products than I care to admit to and loves my H2 I am very disappointed at the difficulties in getting the 2go to just work....



Like? Sorry I haven’t read all of your posts. Happy to help if I can.


----------



## 474194

Reminder there is a SD Memory Card Formatter tool by the SD Card Industry if you want to do a factory fresh format.  Sort of like a 'factory reset'.

So this will cleanly remove all the hidden cache files plus everything else.  Should be better than your own OS format tool as your OS may add it's own coloring.

Use at your own risk as it's a total wipeout dude.

Mac
https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter/eula_mac/index.html

Windoze
https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter/eula_windows/index.html



> SD Memory Card Formatter 5.0.1 for SD/SDHC/SDXC
> 
> The SD Memory Card Formatter formats SD Memory Card, SDHC Memory Card and SDXC Memory Card (respectively SD/SDHC/SDXC Cards) complying with the SD File System Specification created by the SD Association (SDA).
> 
> It is strongly recommended to use the SD Memory Card Formatter to format SD/SDHC/SDXC Cards rather than using formatting tools provided with individual operating systems. In general, formatting tools provided with operating systems can format various storage media including SD/SDHC/SDXC Cards, but it may not be optimized for SD/SDHC/SDXC Cards and it may result in lower performance.


----------



## radnor

NYanakiev said:


> I used to own a Mojopoly. Sound is in a different league altogether.


wondering if the H2GO can drive LCD 4Z effectively? TT2 MScaler makes LCD4Z sound insane.... thick meaty bass.... however when I drove it with Kann Cube and Mojo this went away...  concerned H2 does not have the juice to bring the TT2 mgic to LCD4Z.


----------



## wsilvio

wsilvio said:


> I'll have to give that a try and report back.


Ok, so a factory reset seems to have taken care of the clicking and popping.  At least so far. I'll have to do more listening tonight to make sure.  But have listened to 4 tracks without issue over WiFi and SD card.  On another note, When my Hugo2 shows up in ROON is says uncertified under the audio setup page.  Doesn't seem to affect playback, but I thought the HUGO2 and 2GO were ROON certified.


----------



## kkrazik2008

NYanakiev said:


> Let the listening session begin! Trying out mobile hotspot this fine morning.


Nice picture, great way to enjoy the audio with a visual scene. 
what is the gold stubby thing next to your headphone jack?


----------



## thisisvv

still cant make this work...can some one give simple steps...


----------



## thisisvv

How to hard reset this...just click the configure buttong on the bottom?


----------



## NYanakiev

kkrazik2008 said:


> Nice picture, great way to enjoy the audio with a visual scene.
> what is the gold stubby thing next to your headphone jack?



Cheers! Just a pretty good of protecting Hugo 2’s ports from unnecessary wear and tear when swapping headphones/IEMs. 

Saw this recommended on headfi back when Hugo 2 was still young.


----------



## radnor (Apr 13, 2020)

kel77 said:


> https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/...jo8udYpuzbC8tOpM1Sdn4Ws39lWPZT9q3XPni7VSLwMV4


This looks like a bad photoshop... and is not nearly  as nice as the van nuys mojopoly case... easy pass. Very sloppy job from van nuys. 

need something without all the holes... minimalist.


----------



## NYanakiev

radnor said:


> This looks like a bad photoshop... and is not nearly  as nice as the van nuys mojopoly case... easy pass. Very sloppy job from van nuys.
> 
> need something without all the holes... minimalist.



Opinions, opinions. I like it. But I prefer the look of the outer carry case one.


----------



## uzi2 (Apr 13, 2020)

kkrazik2008 said:


> Nice picture, great way to enjoy the audio with a visual scene.
> what is the gold stubby thing next to your headphone jack?


It looks like @NYanakiev uses the same method as me to protect the Hugo with a full size to 3.5mm adapter and a 3.5mm to 2.5mm balanced adapter. The gold stubby thing enabling him to connect IEMs with balanced cable easily.


----------



## NYanakiev

uzi2 said:


> It looks like @NYanakiev uses the same method as me to protect the Hugo with a full size to 3.5mm adapter and a 3.5mm to 2.5mm balanced adapter. The gold stubby thing enabling him to connect IEMs with balanced cable easily.



One correction: the second adapter is not balanced- just single ended for my Campfire Audio Solaris SE/LCD-i4


----------



## kkrazik2008

NYanakiev said:


> Cheers! Just a pretty good of protecting Hugo 2’s ports from unnecessary wear and tear when swapping headphones/IEMs.
> 
> Saw this recommended on headfi back when Hugo 2 was still young.


That’s a good strategy! Thanks.


----------



## Doody

uzi2 said:


> It looks like @NYanakiev uses the same method as me to protect the Hugo with a full size to 3.5mm adapter and a 3.5mm to 2.5mm balanced adapter. The gold stubby thing enabling him to connect IEMs with balanced cable easily.


This is curious. Hadn't heard about this before - though I think I ditched from the H2 thread fairly early on (it was way to insane!). 

Is there in fact a known issue with the H2 connectors breaking loose off the board? Or what is this protecting for?

Doody


----------



## Doody

thisisvv said:


> How to hard reset this...just click the configure buttong on the bottom?


5 seconds will power if off. So that's a power-cycle - a 'reboot' or 'restart'.

If you want to "factory reset" the unit - set it back to its base state and erase all the configuration - that's different (see the manual).

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> This is curious. Hadn't heard about this before - though I think I ditched from the H2 thread fairly early on (it was way to insane!).
> 
> Is there in fact a known issue with the H2 connectors breaking loose off the board? Or what is this protecting for?
> 
> Doody



Simple. Wear and tear. Why risk it?


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> This is curious. Hadn't heard about this before - though I think I ditched from the H2 thread fairly early on (it was way to insane!).
> 
> Is there in fact a known issue with the H2 connectors breaking loose off the board? Or what is this protecting for?
> 
> Doody


There was no known issue with the H2, but there had been occasional posts about the Mojo ports becoming detached, so as Nick says he was just taking precautions.


----------



## wsilvio

So the factory reset worked.  No more random clicks or pops!


----------



## wsilvio

I still don't know why ROON sees my device as uncertified.  Anyone else have this issue? Like I said before, it doesn't seem to affect playback.


----------



## supervisor

wsilvio said:


> I still don't know why ROON sees my device as uncertified.  Anyone else have this issue? Like I said before, it doesn't seem to affect playback.



there's a simple answer--2Go is not certified yet. Occam's Razor.


----------



## NYanakiev

wsilvio said:


> So the factory reset worked.  No more random clicks or pops!



Wohoo! Good job!


----------



## wsilvio

supervisor said:


> there's a simple answer--2Go is not certified yet. Occam's Razor.


Yeah, I thought of that.  I just thought that that would have already happened before the 2GO shipped.


----------



## Doody

wsilvio said:


> Yeah, I thought of that.  I just thought that that would have already happened before the 2GO shipped.


You wanted to wait LONGER for your 2go?     

Doody


----------



## miketlse

wsilvio said:


> I still don't know why ROON sees my device as uncertified.  Anyone else have this issue? Like I said before, it doesn't seem to affect playback.


I suspect the answer may lie within a post that I read a while back.
From memory I think that 'Roon Ready' was the icon that could be displayed, once a firm had paid to enter the 'Roon Ready' accreditation program.
The next steps were code the software>roon test the software and provide feedback about any issues>update the software>issue roon accreditation
This means that the Chord software can still work fully with Roon, but not yet have received the final rubber stamp for full Roon accreditation.
So if playback is unaffected, don't lose any sleep.
Eventually Roon accreditation will be rubber stamped.


----------



## Doody

miketlse said:


> So if playback is unaffected, don't lose any sleep.
> Eventually Roon accreditation will be rubber stamped.


It looks like Poly took a while - a year or maybe a year and a half. As miketlse says, don't lose any sleep over it .

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> It looks like Poly took a while - a year or maybe a year and a half. As miketlse says, don't lose any sleep over it .
> 
> Doody



Yup. Using Roon has been as smooth sailing as it gets for me since I got a good WiFi router.


----------



## Doody

FYI - Valentinum on Etsy has a prototype case built for Hugo2 + 2go. I have a ton of photos and am comparing those to my unit to verify applicability and probably propose some tweaks. I have inquired as to whether I can share the photos.

Doody


----------



## radnor

Doody said:


> FYI - Valentinum on Etsy has a prototype case built for Hugo2 + 2go. I have a ton of photos and am comparing those to my unit to verify applicability and probably propose some tweaks. I have inquired as to whether I can share the photos.
> 
> Doody


i hope it looks better than the VN case... he needs to have "hole options"... as those that plan to walk with this just want something to cover the entire unit and access vol controls. we do not need to see all the lights etc.


----------



## thisisvv (Apr 14, 2020)

seems after hard reset it is connected. Able to save my qobuz credential. How to play qobuz...i dont see it as go figure app. Or do i need any other app....btw neither the  rigelian or mconnect can see the 2go even manually putting the ip address doesnt help (is the default port 6600 for mpd?). Not even coming up in airplay either.

I am about to give up....any chord guys can help?


----------



## Doody (Apr 13, 2020)

I have gone back to Valentinum with some design suggestions and requests. He may (reasonably) tell me to sod off, but we'll see what happens. I do NOT have explicit permission to post this, but my guess is he'll be cool with it. Just one of the 20 snaps I got - the underside.


----------



## radnor

Doody said:


> I have gone back to Valentinum with some design suggestions and requests. He may (reasonably) tell me to sod off, but we'll see what happens. I do NOT have explicit permission to post this, but my guess is he'll be cool with it. Just one of the 20 snaps I got - the underside.


Good for certain use cases... need something with hole for volume alone... perhaps a small portal for bit rate color. 3/4 the size of the actual portal.

the buttons do not need to be used while walking so should be covered. Ethernet covered


----------



## ZappaMan

thisisvv said:


> seems after hard reset it is connected. Able to save my qobuz credential. How to play qobuz...i dont see it as go figure app. Or do i need any other app....btw neither the  rigelian or mconnect can see the 2go even manually putting the ip address doesnt help (is the default port 6600 for mpd?). Not even coming up in airplay either.
> 
> I am about to give up....any chord guys can help?


Yes you need to use McOnnect to make use those qobuz settings.
Regards the apps not seeing your 2go, are all the devices sharing the same 2.4ghz network?
Is 2go configured and connected to your network?
Make sure it’s not in airplane mode.


----------



## thisisvv

ZappaMan said:


> Yes you need to use McOnnect to make use those qobuz settings.
> Regards the apps not seeing your 2go, are all the devices sharing the same 2.4ghz network?
> Is 2go configured and connected to your network?
> Make sure it’s not in airplane mode.



Yes and Yes to all of your question. App is not in airplane mode.


----------



## ZappaMan

thisisvv said:


> Yes and Yes to all of your question. App is not in airplane mode.


6600 is the default port.
How about trying to access 2go from another device like a pc using cantana?


----------



## PANURUS

thisisvv said:


> Yes and Yes to all of your question. App is not in airplane mode.


On the 2go, when the usb cable is not connected, which is the color of the 2go led status next the power led?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Does anyone know about a router having something called 20/40 mhz co-existence engaged in the router settings?

Mitch asked me to check 

Ubee Router model DDW36C

It’s a mystery to me.


----------



## hardinge

PANURUS said:


> For SDcard, I use airplane mode with the wifi of my smartphone turned off.



Are you just using GoFigure to control playback from SD cards while in airplane mode? Or is there an app that will do this?


----------



## ZappaMan

hardinge said:


> Are you just using GoFigure to control playback from SD cards while in airplane mode? Or is there an app that will do this?


Only Gofigure can talk on ble to 2go, to control those playlists.


----------



## PANURUS (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes, I am just using GoFigure in airplane mode.
To use  an app like malp or Bubbleupnp, i need to use wifi or Wired Ethernet or hotspot mode.


----------



## enragedlemon

Peter Hyatt said:


> Does anyone know about a router having something called 20/40 mhz co-existence engaged in the router settings?
> 
> Mitch asked me to check
> 
> ...



Most routers have a variation of this. Basically for 2.4Ghz (which the 2go uses) and to a lesser extent 5GHz the “wider” the band width the more data you can push at the expense of a higher chance of interference. So in the case of 20Mhz you have a band that’s half the size of 40Mhz (e.g. 2,400-2,420 Mhz vs 2,400-2,440 Mhz). The coexistence option allows your router to pick the best option for your situation. If you’re in a congested area it will use 20Mhz to reduce interference and improve coexistence of multiple devices, otherwise it will use 40Mhz for the extra performance potential.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Those without issue w 2Go in US:

what router are you using?


----------



## PANURUS

While viewing, the wifi channels used by my neighbors, I observed that some channels were used stealthily and at random intervals. So I chose a channel, for my router, completely isolated.
Since then, I no longer have any problems with WiFi.


----------



## enragedlemon

PANURUS said:


> While viewing, the wifi channels used by my neighbors, I observed that some channels were used stealthily and at random intervals. So I chose a channel, for my router, completely isolated.
> Since then, I no longer have any problems with WiFi.



That’s most likely their router(s) scanning other channels to determine which ones are in use already. Once you’ve set a fixed channel they won’t try and use it (usually).


----------



## miketlse (Apr 14, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> Does anyone know about a router having something called 20/40 mhz co-existence engaged in the router settings?
> 
> Mitch asked me to check
> 
> ...


Can't see any mention of it in this manual, but it is the quickish setup guide, rather than the full manual.


----------



## hardinge

3rd day using 2go. Loved it with Roon over wifi. Rather frustrating at times using at work as an mpd server (i moved to a dap recently to avoid the hassle of bluetooth, openning apps just to pause and no dedicated physical buttons). Can’t pass up the sound potential of Hugo2go so back to these digital annoyances i guess. 

Anyway i’m also getting pops etc. I just factory reset the 2go as per the manual and i’m still getting the pops. Potentially less but not sure. I was getting probably 6 pops/bursts a song before. What is more probounced now (may have been before but didn’t notice it) is a rapid pulsating and blurting mobile phone interference noise when nothing is playing (ie paused and between songs). Very pronounced now in a quiet room with ciems in. 

Anyone else have this?


----------



## hardinge (Apr 14, 2020)

Just playing around with it now it seems to be caused by hotspot mode. I was listening to sd based files in hotspot mode. Turning off hotspot only ceases the pulsating rf noise. Seems to me to be repeatable as turning it back on starts it up again, then off stops it etc etc.

Now with nothing playing and hotspot off, the pulsating rf noise is gone but occasional flares of rf noise come and go (independent of how close the phone is to the hugo2go).

I’ve lost too many hours of my life to fighting with wifi in the pursuit of audio. I wish Chord could do all they can to bolster our ability to manage SD card playback over bluetooth from Gofigure alone. Or better yet create a v2 with physical buttons for play/pause and next track


----------



## miketlse

hardinge said:


> Just playing around with it now it seems to be caused by hotspot mode. I was listening to sd based files in hotspot mode. Turning off hotspot only ceases the pulsating rf noise. Seems to me to be repeatable as turning it back on starts it up again, then off stops it etc etc.
> 
> Now with nothing playing and hotspot off, the pulsating rf noise is gone but occasional flares of rf noise come and go (independent of how close the phone is to the hugo2go).
> 
> I’ve lost too many hours of my life to fighting with wifi in the pursuit of audio. I wish Chord could do all they can to bolster our ability to manage SD card playback over bluetooth from Gofigure alone. Or better yet create a v2 with physical buttons for play/pause and next track


Check your phone settings about whether it is using 2G - possibly dependent on which network provider you use.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15134531


----------



## hardinge

miketlse said:


> Check your phone settings about whether it is using 2G - possibly dependent on which network provider you use.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15134531



hmm. i’m showing one bar of 4g. If it dips down it would go to 3g. So not sure where that leaves me. In Australia i haven’t seen 2g in forever. Still doesn’t mean it’s not 2g being displayed as 3 and 4g??


----------



## miketlse

hardinge said:


> hmm. i’m showing one bar of 4g. If it dips down it would go to 3g. So not sure where that leaves me. In Australia i haven’t seen 2g in forever. Still doesn’t mean it’s not 2g being displayed as 3 and 4g??


Here in France, it is normally 4G, but sometimes does slip to 3G, and if the signal gets even worse, down to 2G. In those situations I do see similar acronyms displayed in the phone status bar, to those that are used in the UK.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15379663
I don't know if the same acronyms get displayed in Australia.


----------



## wsilvio

Peter Hyatt said:


> Those without issue w 2Go in US:
> 
> what router are you using?


EERO


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 14, 2020)

supervisor said:


> do i have a problem?



Your Chord family tree. 

(Or it would be with the Mojo/Poly on top of the Hugo 2 2Go.)


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 14, 2020)

I just caught up with the thread.

I noticed some folk mentioning* random clicks and pops*. Then someone said a factory reset fixed it.

No idea if it's related. However I used to get random clicks and pops when using a non-bit-perfect source. (I used to use non-bit-perfect Sony Media Go on my PC as a file source. Then when I bought bit-perfect JRiver, all pops and clicks vanished.) Since I read that 2Go has a bit-perfect setting, might be an idea to check it's active. I guess all 2Go owners did that though. Am just adding my thoughts because well whatever.


RE A case for Hugo 2 and 2Go. I got the impression that maybe the 2Go screws into the Hugo 2. (Might have got that wrong.) I was thinking though, maybe a Hugo 2 2Go case might benefit from some support for portable use. It's probably a bad idea and impractical. Maybe though two strips of metal down each side of the case could protect the Hugo 2 2Go connection.

I don't know if it needs it, because I don't have a 2Go. (Only have Hugo 2.) Practically two metal strips might look hideous. Also, most Hugo 2 - 2Go owners might be thinking about only using it around the home. (I currently use my Hugo 2 only about my home.) However if I did go portable with Hugo 2 2go, I would want it very secure across the connection. Like no chance of bending.

Anyway if I what I said is impractical or pointless, please let me know.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 14, 2020)

One other thing I stumble over in terms of maybe buying a 2Go, or Poly.

I still never bought a smartphone. I really want one with a replaceable battery because I would keep a smartphone for years. Plus I might use a smartphone as a file-source. Like if I buy a Poly, I'd use the smartphone as a Hugo 2 source. That way I would not be using my Sony DAP, that does not have a replaceable battery. ..….. Am assuming it supports OTG.

Anyway the reason I never get to buying a smartphone with replaceable battery is because they are so rare. I had my hopes pinned on the recently released Samsung Galaxy XCover Pro. (It's a rugged phone too which I really wanted.) However it's a bit of a let-down. It only has 4GB RAM. While I would not use the phone for any heavy apps, 4GB is barely future-proof. Secondly that XCover pro has a camera with a blue tint. I really wanted to get a phone with a half-descent camera. Thirdly, it's call quality is dubious. ……… (All these points are going by one review.) 

What the hell? Back to square one.

I don't know, maybe I should bite the bullet and just buy one.


----------



## Triode User

GreenBow said:


> One other thing I stumble over in terms of maybe buying a 2Go, or Poly.
> 
> I still never bought a smartphone. I really want one with a replaceable battery because I would keep a smartphone for years. Plus I might use a smartphone as a file-source. Like if I buy a Poly, I'd use the smartphone as a Hugo 2 source. That way I would not be using my Sony DAP, that does not have a replaceable battery. ..….. Am assuming it supports OTG.
> 
> ...



We tend to keep our iphones within the family and ‘pass them down’ so some of them are quite old. I replace the batteries myself as and when needed. It is a bit of a leap of faith the first time one does it but is not too difficult if it is taken slowly and methodically.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> One other thing I stumble over in terms of maybe buying a 2Go, or Poly.
> 
> I still never bought a smartphone. I really want one with a replaceable battery because I would keep a smartphone for years. Plus I might use a smartphone as a file-source. Like if I buy a Poly, I'd use the smartphone as a Hugo 2 source. That way I would not be using my Sony DAP, that does not have a replaceable battery. ..….. Am assuming it supports OTG.
> 
> ...


I think that you need to step back, and focus on your needs first.

By that I mean that you seem focused on your vision of a *solution*, ie must be a smartphone, and must have a removable battery - but as you say, they are rare.
So step back and think about your needs first. If your need is for a 'means to control/use Poly or 2Go', then a simple tablet like the Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8 inch or 10.1 inch will do the job for android (plus it has a sd card slot), or maybe a refurbished Apple tablet provided that the iOS version is recent enough.
OK, neither has a replaceable battery, but I think that is a compromise that you will have to make. Otherwise you will still be posting in 5 years about waiting for a smartphone with replaceable battery, to turn up.


----------



## Doody (Apr 14, 2020)

GreenBow said:


> RE A case for Hugo 2 and 2Go. I got the impression that maybe the 2Go screws into the Hugo 2. (Might have got that wrong.) I was thinking though, maybe a Hugo 2 2Go case might benefit from some support for portable use. It's probably a bad idea and impractical. Maybe though two strips of metal down each side of the case could protect the Hugo 2 2Go connection.


IMHO, This is not an issue. There are bolts that screw into the H2 "finger-tight" and then there are set-screws on each side that lock the 2go onto those two bolts. Once bolted together, IME it's damn solid. "Couldn't hurt" of course, but I don't think it's at all necessary.

Doody


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 14, 2020)

miketlse said:


> I think that you need to step back, and focus on your needs first.
> 
> By that I mean that you seem focused on your vision of a *solution*, ie must be a smartphone, and must have a removable battery - but as you say, they are rare.
> So step back and think about your needs first. If your need is for a 'means to control/use Poly or 2Go', then a simple tablet like the Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8 inch or 10.1 inch will do the job for android (plus it has a sd card slot), or maybe a refurbished Apple tablet provided that the iOS version is recent enough.
> OK, neither has a replaceable battery, but I think that is a compromise that you will have to make. Otherwise you will still be posting in 5 years about waiting for a smartphone with replaceable battery, to turn up.



No. I will buy a phone with a replaceable battery because I give a damn about the environment.

(The most common reason for replacement in any battery powered gadget, is battery fault. Am not buying into that. Am not replacing a gadget with rare earth materials and emissions, because of battery failure. I am not like every other person who does. I will get it right.) I could compromise and go with a Blackview phone, with a replaceable battery. (My only problem with Blackview phones is that they use a proprietary USB-C.) Or another manufacturer that makes them. I could get one today. I was/am waiting for the right phone.

Am not in a rush for Poly or 2Go, but a tablet would be useless for portable use. … Do you think after all this time that I have not thought it through?


----------



## kkrazik2008

GreenBow said:


> No. I will buy a phone with a replaceable battery because I give a damn about the environment.
> 
> (The most common reason for replacement in any battery powered gadget, is battery fault. Am not buying into that. Am not replacing a gadget with rare earth materials and emissions, because of battery failure. I am not like every other person who does. I will get it right.) I could compromise and go with a Blackview phone, with a replaceable battery. (My only problem with Blackview phones is that they use a proprietary USB-C.) Or another manufacturer that makes them. I could get one today. I was/am waiting for the right phone.
> 
> Am not in a rush for Poly or 2Go, but a tablet would be useless for portable use. … Do you think after all this time that I have not thought it through?



I can appreciate your view of not wanting to add waste, on the iPhone the battery can be swapped out. Granted it is no a simple pop in and out. Also, if you trade any device to Apple it is recycled properly;https://www.apple.com/environment/


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> No. I will buy a phone with a replaceable battery because I give a damn about the environment.
> 
> (The most common reason for replacement in any battery powered gadget, is battery fault. Am not buying into that. Am not replacing a gadget with rare earth materials and emissions, because of battery failure. I am not like every other person who does. I will get it right.) I could compromise and go with a Blackview phone, with a replaceable battery. (My only problem with Blackview phones is that they use a proprietary USB-C.) Or another manufacturer that makes them. I could get one today. I was/am waiting for the right phone.
> 
> Am not in a rush for Poly or 2Go, but a tablet would be useless for portable use. … Do you think after all this time that I have not thought it through?


I know that you have thought it through, because you have been asking the same question for years.
It is your wallet and conscience, but if you have not already found the solution after several years, then you will still be asking the same question in another 5 years.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 14, 2020)

Triode User said:


> We tend to keep our iphones within the family and ‘pass them down’ so some of them are quite old. I replace the batteries myself as and when needed. It is a bit of a leap of faith the first time one does it but is not too difficult if it is taken slowly and methodically.



That's very cool. 

I was talking a few months ago to a phone store-person. They enlightened me that batteries can be replaced, in phones with non-replaceable batteries. …. I never got any further in my thoughts than the following. 'I'd need to know which non-replaceable battery phone I could get batteries for, before  I bought the phone'. (Plus I am keen on waterproofing, so really I think I need a phone which allows battery replacement. Awesome if someone doesn't though.)  

I would not mind an iPhone given that I know you can source batteries then. However I am staunchly against Apple stuff for music. That's even though I once owned and loved a 1st gen iPod. There was nothing like it to me at the time. .. What made me give up on Apple for music, was years later when I bought an iPod Shuffle. It took me two hours before I could even get the Shuffle to show up in iTunes. (I had to change a setting in preferences to allow the Shuffle to show up. I was livid, and I never forgave them. Plus I really struggle with iTunes anyway.) It means I am going to have to go Android only, which is not a bad thing. I love drag and drop.

@ This thread,

Anyway I digress. My last thoughts about all this are (once bought phone), start with Poly. Are the Poly and 2Go experience identical apart from 2Go has ethernet and one more SD card slot? Would love to get a Poly up and running. My Mojo which gives me pangs just thinking about it, never gets used any more. (I have Hugo 2 now and TT2, so Mojo is redundant.)

The reason I ask is because from impressions reading this thread, it appears 2Go is more stable. (More successful or reliable. Like most folk now just loving 2Go, but still some folk having issue with Poly.)


----------



## Doody (Apr 14, 2020)

Q for the folks who've had 'clicks' and 'pops' noises:  I hit play on Johnny Cash's _Danny Boy_ from American IV. Over the instrumental intro I said to myself "oh wow - they basically played an old messed up LP and had Johnny sing over it" because of the clicks and pops. But that wasn't the case. I restarted the track and couldn't reproduce the pops and clicks, but they sure sounded like "old LP" pops & clicks. Is this what folks are experiencing? First I've heard it.

Doody

Argh - getting it again now on _Four Strong Winds_. I'm in Airplane mode with wired Ethernet on Roon endpoint.


----------



## joshnor713

Doody said:


> Q for the folks who've had 'clicks' and 'pops' noises:  I hit play on Johnny Cash's _Danny Boy_ from American IV. Over the instrumental intro I said to myself "oh wow - they basically played an old messed up LP and had Johnny sing over it" because of the clicks and pops. But that wasn't the case. I restarted the track and couldn't reproduce the pops and clicks, but they sure sounded like "old LP" pops & clicks. Is this what folks are experiencing? First I've heard it.
> 
> Doody
> 
> Argh - getting it again now on _Four Strong Winds_. I'm in Airplane mode with wired Ethernet on Roon endpoint.



I get the clicks/pops no matter any way I play. I'm surprised Chord didn't see this in their testing. I hope it's fixable. It's distracting.


----------



## hardinge

@Doody yeah I've been getting past the clicks and pops by imagining i'm listening to vinyl.


----------



## Doody

hardinge said:


> @Doody yeah I've been getting past the clicks and pops by imagining i'm listening to vinyl.



@Matt Bartlett we'd all love to know if Chord has anything to add to this conversation! It seems like Poly used to have a problem like this? It genuinely sounds like a bad vinyl LP. It's not trivially reproducible, but for me at least it's not common. The 'noise' seems to be 'clustered' IME. Is there something we can do to help you debug it? I assume there's a debug mode in 2go that the devs set up for themselves? Something to log dropped packets or incorrectly ordered packets or whatever is screwing things up . Can we help you guys debug this? Have you reproduced it already and you're working on it? Please let us know!

Thx,
Doody


----------



## REXNFX

Anyone using 2go with non Chord dac?


----------



## TKpurple

REXNFX said:


> Anyone using 2go with non Chord dac?


Its not possible I am afraid until 2 yu will ship.


----------



## thisisvv

so now i can connect but when i play song only runs for 4 sec and no sound...mpd sees it...the card is seen..the song i select then nothing happens ....

this has been a journey


----------



## TKpurple

thisisvv said:


> so now i can connect but when i play song only runs for 4 sec and no sound...mpd sees it...the card is seen..the song i select then nothing happens ....
> 
> this has been a journey



Can go figure see the songs you want to play Does trying to play it with go figure change anything?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett we'd all love to know if Chord has anything to add to this conversation! It seems like Poly used to have a problem like this? It genuinely sounds like a bad vinyl LP. It's not trivially reproducible, but for me at least it's not common. The 'noise' seems to be 'clustered' IME. Is there something we can do to help you debug it? I assume there's a debug mode in 2go that the devs set up for themselves? Something to log dropped packets or incorrectly ordered packets or whatever is screwing things up . Can we help you guys debug this? Have you reproduced it already and you're working on it? Please let us know!
> 
> Thx,
> Doody


Hi Doody. I don't have anything to add yet. Yesterday was the first day back after the Easter holidays so I've spoken with the team and we are working on it. @Feedbacker on here has been very helpful in assisting me and I am working to get his unit back so I can run some tests here. We didn't have this issue with Poly and we have not heard any noises like you have described during our internal and external testing of 2Go so this is something we are only just seeing now. As soon as I have a problem 2Go here I will be able to check and run all the tests needed to find out what is going on. 

In the mean time although Feedbacker did run a load of tests for me perhaps you can also try putting 2Go in Airplane mode and then just playing music from a playlist via Gofigure. Once the music is playing shut down Gofigure and put your phone/tablet in Airplane mode as well so you have no WiFi, no cellular and no Bluetooth running. See whether the noise is still occurring when there is no wireless signal connected between phone and 2Go and no cellular broadcast from your phone.
Let me know whether this changes anything.


----------



## hardinge

Matt Bartlett said:


> ...Let me know whether this changes anything.



Hey Matt, i just tried it with all nearby radios on airplane (incl 2go) and playing from sd card and there are still clicks.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Apr 15, 2020)

so,... in wanting to change my Spectrum modem/router, Spectrum says tech support is down, but gave me the access to bring up the modem/router on my lap top.

Anyone know a link of directions that might clear up poly/2go conflict or even a general recommendation for modem/router settings? 

Turn off firewall protection?  Enable ___ but not ___ ?  etc. 

 thank you.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

hardinge said:


> Hey Matt, i just tried it with all nearby radios on airplane (incl 2go) and playing from sd card and there are still clicks.


Ok thanks for checking. Is bitperfect mode on or off when listening?


----------



## ubs28

So I picked up the 2GO. Pops and cracks everywhere.

My Samsung 4KTV stream via Airplay 2 and DLNA 100% flawlessly so I am pretty it’s Chord engineering at it’s finest again.

Does it help getting a replacement unit or is it better to just ask for a refund?


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> So I picked up the 2GO. Pops and cracks everywhere.
> 
> My Samsung 4KTV stream via Airplay 2 and DLNA 100% flawlessly so I am pretty it’s Chord engineering at it’s finest again.
> 
> Does it help getting a replacement unit or is it better to just ask for a refund?



I get no popping and cracking whatsoever...must be lucky I suppose.


----------



## ubs28

NYanakiev said:


> I get no popping and cracking whatsoever...must be lucky I suppose.



Well, it is definetly the Chord 2GO that is messed up as even the Chord Poly plays everything without cracks and pops.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> Well, it is definetly the Chord 2GO that is messed up as even the Chord Poly plays everything without cracks and pops.



Not working properly doesn’t equal not working well for everyone.

Not sure what wasn’t clear when I said that I’m seeing none of what you are describing???


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 15, 2020)

Come on. The cause of this problem is the Chord 2GO. I am 100% sure of it as this problem only occurs when the 2GO is used.

If the Chord 2GO was fine, then the DLNA and Airplay should work like my TV. Even the Chord Poly works better ...


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> Come on. The cause of this problem is the Chord 2GO. I am 100% sure of it as this problem only occurs when the 2GO is used.
> 
> If the Chord 2GO was fine, then the DLNA and Airplay should work like my TV. Even the Chord Poly works better ...



I am pretty sure your 2go is the culprit- tried this with my 4K LG TV that also supports Airplay and had no issues..
Not sure why so combative though?


----------



## quodjo105

NYanakiev said:


> I get no popping and cracking whatsoever...must be lucky I suppose.


Same here..


----------



## joshnor713

I got flak from my retailer when starting the conversation about returning the 2go because of this click/pop issue. I can bet you if they got it back, they would just test it for a couple seconds, deem that there's nothing wrong with it, and then hold it against me.

Suffice to say, I hope this turns out to be a software issue that can be fixed with an update. This wasn't the situation I wanted to be in.


----------



## NYanakiev

I can only hope that there will be a swift response from @Matt Bartlett on this popping/clicking issue that some seem to be having.


----------



## Feedbacker

joshnor713 said:


> I got flak from my retailer when starting the conversation about returning the 2go because of this click/pop issue. I can bet you if they got it back, they would just test it for a couple seconds, deem that there's nothing wrong with it, and then hold it against me.
> 
> Suffice to say, I hope this turns out to be a software issue that can be fixed with an update. This wasn't the situation I wanted to be in.


Mine is on its way back to Chord, as per Matt's post above. Hopefully it will help to find a solution.


----------



## miketlse

joshnor713 said:


> I got flak from my retailer when starting the conversation about returning the 2go because of this click/pop issue. I can bet you if they got it back, they would just test it for a couple seconds, deem that there's nothing wrong with it, and then hold it against me.
> 
> Suffice to say, I hope this turns out to be a software issue that can be fixed with an update. This wasn't the situation I wanted to be in.


That is unacceptable behavior from a dealer, if they want to keep you as a long term customer.
You should email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and explain the details, including the dealer.
Step back a few years, and some of the Poly dealers were less than helpful, when customers had issues.
Chord was forced to remind those dealers about their responsibilities.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 15, 2020)

So I did some testing to see what is going on.

*DLNA:*
It seems that DLNA works much better than Airplay. It is quite difficult to detect cracks using SD card playback based on some quick testing I did. 

*Airplay:*
Here is were the cracks and pops are very easy to hear. What the hell. Best to describe it is if you are listening to Vinyl / LP record.

*Speculation:*
As audio is send from the iPhone to the 2GO, it could be possible that the radio is poorly isolated in the 2GO? (with SD card playback, the WIFI connection is not used to send audio). Or it is a software glitch which really affects Airplay.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> So I did some testing to see what is going on.
> 
> *DLNA:*
> It seems that DLNA works much better than Airplay. It is quite difficult to detect cracks using SD card playback based on some quick testing I did.
> ...



No AirPlay issues when using my iPhone 11 Pro Max/iPad Pro 11” 2018/iPad Pro 12.9” 2020.

So no, I would very much doubt that the radio is poorly isolated.


----------



## joshnor713

miketlse said:


> That is unacceptable behavior from a dealer, if they want to keep you as a long term customer.
> You should email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and explain the details, including the dealer.
> Step back a few years, and some of the Poly dealers were less than helpful, when customers had issues.
> Chord was forced to remind those dealers about their responsibilities.



I agree. I gave them a piece of my mind.

Good advice, I'll do that. Thx


----------



## thisisvv

TKpurple said:


> Can go figure see the songs you want to play Does trying to play it with go figure change anything?


Go figure says there is no playlist in sd card which is not true.


----------



## thisisvv

NYanakiev said:


> No AirPlay issues when using my iPhone 11 Pro Max/iPad Pro 11” 2018/iPad Pro 12.9” 2020.
> 
> So no, I would very much doubt that the radio is poorly isolated.


I dont see the chord 2 go under airplay with my iphone xsmax or ipad air 2


----------



## miketlse

thisisvv said:


> Go figure says there is no playlist in sd card which is not true.


What did you use to create the playlist, and is it stored in the correct location on the SD card?


----------



## thisisvv

yes its stored on main folder as well as inner folder. I created them earlier. But then none of the Mpd programs can run the song  either.


----------



## miketlse (Apr 15, 2020)

thisisvv said:


> yes its stored on main folder as well as inner folder. I created them earlier. But then none of the Mpd programs can run the song  either.


Is the playlist a .m3u file?
Can you post a few text lines of the playlist, so that everyone can see if the addresses look right?


----------



## DaddyWhale

This may be a stupid idea: would a poll of who's having, and not having, problems and what kind of problems be useful? Perhaps Chord might be able to use that data. Without one, it's harder for me to judge the pervasiveness of problems and their kind.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 15, 2020)

So did some more testing, in particular Chord Poly vs Chord 2GO.

So it seems that DLNA works just like the Chord Poly.

However the Chord Poly performs far better with Airplay as it is a mess with the Chord 2GO.

Anyway, luckly I have the option to get a refund. I will probably make use of this option. This really is not a $1200 premium product.


----------



## joshnor713

DaddyWhale said:


> This may be a stupid idea: would a poll of who's having, and not having, problems and what kind of problems be useful? Perhaps Chord might be able to use that data. Without one, it's harder for me to judge the pervasiveness of problems and their kind.



This sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## thisisvv

ubs28 said:


> So did some more testing, in particular Chord Poly vs Chord 2GO.
> 
> So it seems that DLNA works just like the Chord Poly.
> 
> ...



Agreed on this statement  " This really is not a $1200 premium product."


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> So did some more testing, in particular Chord Poly vs Chord 2GO.
> 
> So it seems that DLNA works just like the Chord Poly.
> 
> ...



In YOUR experience. Stop talking as If you are expressing everyone’s opinion!


----------



## supervisor

2Go working flawlessly for me.


----------



## hardinge (Apr 15, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Ok thanks for checking. Is bitperfect mode on or off when listening?


Bit perfect was on. I’ll try with it off today also.
And thanks, appreciate there’s a process to resolve and we’re at the start of it.


----------



## TKpurple

supervisor said:


> 2Go working flawlessly for me.


No problems with my unit as well...


----------



## Doody (Apr 15, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> Anyway, luckly I have the option to get a refund. I will probably make use of this option. This really is not a $1200 premium product.


$1,295, not to put too fine a point on it .

It's a "paid beta" 0.9 release. Welcome to early adopter hell --- we signed up for this with full knowledge of how badly they screwed the pooch on the Poly. It clearly is going to need a few software and firmware updates to get to version 1.0.

*I AM A HUGE FAN OF MY 2GO. I USE IT EVERY SINGLE DAY.* Roon endpoint via Ethernet is killer. Off-the-grid playback via SD card sounds amazing.

It has some issues, yup! So far they all seem like software-fixable issues. While there is plenty to be legitimately annoyed about, there's plenty more to love IMHO/IME.

I have faith they'll get it all sorted out. YMMV!

Doody


----------



## Doody (Apr 15, 2020)

Question:

Could someone explain what exactly it is that the Bit Perfect switch does? Who the eff spends $3,790 on kit to NOT get the perfect bits? LOL. Seriously though - it defaults to off, so I assume it's 'important'.

I read the Poly and 2go manuals and it seems to suggest, as best I can tell, that the 2go will ignore any volume information sent to it over DLNA/MPD. I assume these protocols ship the bits in their original form and then ALSO ship some volume modifier (e.g., +6dB); and the 2go is expected (?) to take the original bits and then apply the volume adjustment to the data? And when the switch is flipped it just ignores any such instructions?

For Poly I totally don't get it, as the ONLY device it's EVER going to feed is the Mojo, which has a (presumably) better volume control setup than whatever else (?). For 2go I guess I can see it for 2yu where you might be feeding a DAC without volume control (I grok this bit).

Am I getting this right or am I completely missing the boat?

Thx,
Doody


----------



## 474194 (Apr 15, 2020)

That's why I went into isolation from this thread once 2Go was launched.  I was getting deja vu Poly vibes.  I was like here we go again Poly 2.0, but now it seems like Poly 0.0 or -1.0.

No one wanted to hear facts.  They are too consumed with the packaging and Instagram 2Go photos.

The final straw was the photo of the warning message.  Chord is really not going to capitalize the first letter of their product?  It should be Poly, not poly.  If QC cannot even be done on the front-end, how is the hidden back-end going to look?  There should be some pride in your product to a least capitalize your own product.  Was even a single test done?  Wonder which country this was outsourced to...

Leaving again.  No one wants their subjective expensive purchasing narrative compromised, like virus deniers.  I get zero enjoyment out of this as I waited years as many others had dreaming of this product.  There's no guaranteed that something that works now will work in the near future.  Not an updated MPD?  Really?  Why MPD?  I wouldn't say it's abandon-ware yet...

So a product being sold that claims 2 microSD slots, but only one microSD slot can be used at a time?  Really?  

Again, not a Rob Watts product.  He had zero involvement.  Don't hold it against him...  Facts, not emotions and fanboyism pls...


----------



## joshnor713

AC-12 said:


> That's why I went into isolation from this thread once 2Go was launched.  I was getting deja vu Poly vibes.  I was like here we go again Poly 2.0, but now it seems like Poly 0.0 or -1.0.
> 
> No one wanted to hear facts.  They are too consumed with the packaging and Instagram 2Go photos.
> 
> ...



Wow, this is blown out of proportion from someone who doesn't even have the product. I have the popping/clicking issue but wouldn't come anywhere near calling this a crap product. Just one little thing happens and bam, it's the Poly crap all over again. This is over-reaction.

I have the Poly and was one who went thru its pains. It was totally justified back then. But trust me, this isn't a Poly-kind of situation. The 2go functionality was solid from the bat.


----------



## supervisor

AC-12 said:


> That's why I went into isolation from this thread once 2Go was launched.  I was getting deja vu Poly vibes.  I was like here we go again Poly 2.0, but now it seems like Poly 0.0 or -1.0.
> 
> No one wanted to hear facts.  They are too consumed with the packaging and Instagram 2Go photos.
> 
> ...



see ya !


----------



## 474194 (Apr 15, 2020)

supervisor said:


> see ya !



happy beta testing... really wish you guys the best of luck.  remember, we are a small group of people with the same interest.  don't turn on each other...

hope you can distinguish between a Chord product and a Rob Watts product..  One doesn't give a damn and rides on the reputation of RW's DACs, the other meticulous before a well-tested product released.  we will see if you feel the same in 1, 3, 6.. months time after the return/refund window is closed...


----------



## enragedlemon (Apr 15, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> So I did some testing to see what is going on.
> 
> *DLNA:*
> It seems that DLNA works much better than Airplay. It is quite difficult to detect cracks using SD card playback based on some quick testing I did.
> ...



This seems to be my experience as well. DLNA presents absolutely no problems for me (except for mconnect which I am certain is an app issue not a 2go issue). The issues I have with AirPlay are intermittent but I agree with @NYanakiev that this definitely isn't an issue with the 2go radio being poorly isolated. I suspect that the 2go has an intolerance to certain network settings on the router/access point as I have been able to reduce the issue substantially by changing settings up (see my very long post on it). I believe the popping/clicking issue is too widespread (3-4+ people mentioning it on a single forum thread is significant) to be a random hardware issue and my gut tells me it probably isn't a hardware design flaw either.

For everyone else:

I am the last person to defend companies releasing bad products; I myself rage quit the thread on the Poly shortly after the 2.0 firmware and returned it for a refund. The Poly was FUBAR on release and Chord deserved all of the criticism they received. However the 2go is a much more polished product. Yes it has its quirks and idiosyncrasies but did anyone really expect anything different from the company that based its hardware UI on light-up acrylic marbles (P.S. I love them)?

There are literally thousands of different routers models each running hundreds of possible configurations. It is simply not possible to test for each of these before release. Look at Apple for example - they run a 6 month developer and public beta for each major iOS release. These are not only tested internally but by hundreds of thousands of people across the world. Yet there still end up being undiscovered bugs after final release. The 2go is a piece of hardware and it isn't possible to get test units to hundreds of people, let alone hundreds of thousands (there aren't going to be that many users across the entire product lifespan even!). This hardware also runs complex software like an iPhone. Sure, it doesn't have a fancy UI or suite of out-of-the-box apps, but many of underlying software components are similarly complex (a kernel, a shell, a basic UI, networking, background processes, etc).

We are also living in unprecedented times. The 2go has only been out for about a month and a chunk of that was spent getting units into dealer and customer hands, then we had Easter. On top of that Covid-19 has meant that people are having to work apart from their teams, cramped at home, possibly even with sick or dying loved ones. Given Chord an opportunity to get the faulty units back and do some testing. If you contact their support team give as much detail as you can about the problem and the steps to reproduce it. As a developer myself I can tell you it is very much appreciated. Finally, and above all, take a leaf out of Jacinda Arden's book and "be kind". It goes a long way.


----------



## kkrazik2008

enragedlemon said:


> This seems to be my experience as well. DLNA presents absolutely no problems for me (except for mconnect which I am certain is an app issue not a 2go issue). The issues I have with AirPlay are intermittent but I agree with @NYanakiev that this definitely isn't an issue with the 2go radio being poorly isolated. I suspect that the 2go has an intolerance to certain network settings on the router/access point as I have been able to reduce the issue substantially by changing settings up (see my very long post on it). I believe the popping/clicking issue is too widespread (3-4+ people mentioning it on a single forum thread is significant) to be a random hardware issue and my gut tells me it probably isn't a hardware design flaw either.
> 
> For everyone else:
> 
> ...


Well said, let’s all show some civility as demonstrated by @enragedlemon


----------



## supervisor

we're all being civil. i just don't think we should be expected to mourn him leaving the thread.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 15, 2020)

You have to look it from a consumer perspective. In 2019, we already have cheap smart speakers with build-in Airplay and UPNP DLNA capabilities that works straight out of box on day 1. So if you are going to release a streamer at $1200 in 2020, I expect 100% perfection.

The too many router configuration excuse is not acceptable to me in 2020, as all the smart products in my house work 100% flawless from day 1. At $1200, I expect the Chord 2Go to atleast meet the same quality from day 1. We do not live in 1999.

If the Chord 2GO was something I bought from Alibaba, my standards would be much lower in terms of quality. But this is not the case.


----------



## enragedlemon

ubs28 said:


> You have to look it from a consumer perspective. In 2019, we already have cheap smart speakers with build-in Airplay and UPNP DLNA capabilities that works straight out of box on day 1. So if you are going to release a streamer at $1200 in 2020, I expect 100% perfection.
> 
> The too many router configuration excuse is not acceptable to me in 2020, as all the smart products in my house work 100% flawless from day 1. At $1200, I expect the Chord 2Go to atleast meet the same quality from day 1. We do not live in 1999.
> 
> If the Chord 2GO was something I bought from Alibaba, my standards would be much lower in terms of quality. But this is not the case.



You seem to be ignoring my point about just how many people are involved in beta besting software for these mass-consumer devices. I have owned probably 20 smartphones and DAPs in the last 10 years and I can tell you that none of them are anywhere close to being bug free on launch. My NZ$2,800 iPhone (a full NZ$800 more than the 2go) shipped with a bug that prevented the eSIM from being adopted and that wasn't fixed for over a month. At the time Apple had a market cap of over $US1T. The 2go is not a mass-produced product and Chord is not a multi-billion dollar company. Plenty of people here have said that the product works flawlessly for them which shows that a decent amount of testing went into making it. If we are still seeing mass reports of problems in 2 months time then by all means be up in arms. You don't have to be a corporate apologist to give a company time to fix some teething issues.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 15, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> You seem to be ignoring my point about just how many people are involved in beta besting software for these mass-consumer devices. I have owned probably 20 smartphones and DAPs in the last 10 years and I can tell you that none of them are anywhere close to being bug free on launch. My NZ$2,800 iPhone (a full NZ$800 more than the 2go) shipped with a bug that prevented the eSIM from being adopted and that wasn't fixed for over a month. At the time Apple had a market cap of over $US1T. The 2go is not a mass-produced product and Chord is not a multi-billion dollar company. Plenty of people here have said that the product works flawlessly for them which shows that a decent amount of testing went into making it. If we are still seeing mass reports of problems in 2 months time then by all means be up in arms. You don't have to be a corporate apologist to give a company time to fix some teething issues.



I’m not even talking about an iPhone. Something simple as smart lights even (and they have a real app so you don’t need a 3rd party app). And it worked from day 1. 

If an expensive high-end product gets in trouble by cheap consumer products, I am finding the ”high-end“ price tag very hard to justify as a consumer. And it is not something that I expect from a high-end product. I’m not interested in the excuses of why a company cannot do it for a very high price tag, as I am the consumer and I am seeing that all my smart products do work that are inexpensive.

I own super high-end professional sport equipment for the sports that I do. Hand-made and fully customized for my needs. Insane price tag, but it is really cutting edge technology and 100% perfect. Consumer products are just toys in comparison to it. That is the quality I expect from high-end equipment.  If a simple off the shell mass market consumer version would be the same or even better, you can predict what my reaction would be.


----------



## enragedlemon

ubs28 said:


> I’m not even talking about an iPhone. Sometime simple as smart lights even (and they have a real app so you don’t need a 3rd party app).
> ...
> I own super high-end professional sport equipment for the sports that I do.



Bingo. You just proved my point somewhat. Neither of these things are running complex software. The smart light is running very basic, mostly likely out-of-the-box (for the board) firmware. Your handmade sports equipment doesn't run any software and the extent for testing it is "if I whack it, does it break?".

As a consumer you should be entitled to buy a product that meets a reasonable expectation or have it fixed or refunded. I have had my (2017 new) car recalled three times for issues. It is a pain but it happens. The most important part is that the manufacturer and/or the dealer put it right. The reason why you have paid so much for this product is the assurance that it will work, and if it doesn't you have the right to return it. If the issues aren't something you are willing to wait to be fixed, then don't. You can return it, get your money back and move on.

However, if the 2go is otherwise something you want and are willing to wait for improvements then I encourage you to give the company time to rectify the problem. Nothing is ever perfect.


----------



## ubs28

enragedlemon said:


> Bingo. You just proved my point somewhat. Neither of these things are running complex software. The smart light is running very basic, mostly like out-of-the-box (for the board) firmware. Your handmade sports equipment doesn't run any software and the extent for testing it is "if I whack it, does it break?".
> 
> As a consumer you should be entitled to buy a product that meets a reasonable expectation or have it fixed or refunded. I have had my (2017 new) car recalled three times for issues. It is a pain but it happens. The most important part is that the manufacturer and/or the dealer put it right. The reason why you have paid so much for this product is the assurance that it will work, and if it doesn't you have the right to return it. If the issues aren't something you are willing to wait to be fixed, then don't. You can return it, get your money back and move on.
> 
> However, if the 2go is otherwise something you want and are willing to wait for improvements then I encourage you to give the company time to rectify the problem. Nothing is ever perfect.



If a company like Bose even gets stuff like streaming on there cheap speakers correctly, I don’t think i am setting the bar too high am I? Bose is not exactly the benchmark for quality products to me. That is like bare minimum standard to me.

But let’s just agree to disagree. 

Since you have noticed the same issues, I might be more confident that it could be a software issue. I think I will wait for an official response for Chord relating this issue before I resort to a refund.


----------



## F208Frank

Anyone have experience comparing dedicated server to this device? Was always curious myself.


----------



## enragedlemon

F208Frank said:


> Anyone have experience comparing dedicated server to this device? Was always curious myself.



Do you mean something like a Roon or Volumio server? The 2go is a different kind of device to these.


----------



## F208Frank

Yes that is what I meant, can you please excuse the ignorance and explain the difference.


----------



## enragedlemon

F208Frank said:


> Yes that is what I meant, can you please excuse the ignorance and explain the difference.



Generally speaking these are designed to be devices (a PC or similar) that are fixed in place (your lounge, bedroom, cupboard, etc) and provide a service to multiple other devices. So if you have a Roon server you can have different people stream different music to different "endpoint" devices, of which the 2go is one. Volumio is a bit more like the 2go in that you can set it up on a small device (a Raspberry Pi for example) and hook it straight up to your DAC (e.g. the Hugo 2).

The 2go, like the Poly does have a mini server built in to stream files (either from the two microSD cards or Tidal/Qobuz) but this is mainly meant for using to also play back the music on the 2go/Hugo 2. So the feature set is somewhat similar but the purposes are very different. Think of the 2go+Hugo 2 combo as an all-in-one device that you can control with your smartphone or computer and you can take it (nearly) anywhere. It works with music servers like Roon but doesn't replace them.

However, notwithstanding any sound quality differences people may or may not hear, if you don't need that 'all-in-one-take-anywhere' functionality you could possibly get away with a Raspberry Pi and Volumio software. But I think that somewhat misses the point of the 2go!

I hope this helps.


----------



## Luvdac

Currawong said:


> My review unit arrived, and I had the same problems, with the "0000" password not accepted for Bluetooth. I switched the unit off and on again and it worked after that.  I don't know if it was related to my having already put in a micro SD card.


I am really looking forward to your review. With all this noise regarding clicks and pops I'm becoming a bit wary of going through with my pre order. Maybe you could chime in regarding this before you do a full review? I'm sure it would help all of us who are still on the fence.


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 16, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> Generally speaking these are designed to be devices (a PC or similar) that are fixed in place (your lounge, bedroom, cupboard, etc) and provide a service to multiple other devices. So if you have a Roon server you can have different people stream different music to different "endpoint" devices, of which the 2go is one. Volumio is a bit more like the 2go in that you can set it up on a small device (a Raspberry Pi for example) and hook it straight up to your DAC (e.g. the Hugo 2).
> 
> The 2go, like the Poly does have a mini server built in to stream files (either from the two microSD cards or Tidal/Qobuz) but this is mainly meant for using to also play back the music on the 2go/Hugo 2. So the feature set is somewhat similar but the purposes are very different. Think of the 2go+Hugo 2 combo as an all-in-one device that you can control with your smartphone or computer and you can take it (nearly) anywhere. It works with music servers like Roon but doesn't replace them.
> 
> ...



With all of the above in mind, I would still add that keeping Hugo2Go stationary and in desktop mode allows any device like an Android DAP/smartphone/tablet/smart TV to access anything you store on 2Go’s SD cards (ie up to 2TBs of data);

This is especially useful if you don’t have a dedicated file/music server on your network. It is a feature I didn’t expect to work so well.


----------



## muski

Just tried the Hugo2Go connected by a 2m Supra Cat 8 Ethernet cable. Listening to Vikingur Ólafsson Debussy Rameau in 192/24.  Sounds spectacular!


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 16, 2020)

Can someone please elaborate on the exact sound artefacts you are experiencing? Is that audible only when nothing is playing?

I may have noticed something similar with my Campfire Audio Solaris SE, which are pretty sensitive. Cheers!

EDIT: 

To those of you having problems with AirPlay/MPD/DLNA: I had a very inconsistent results getting 2Go to play ball at first.

I decided to try getting a better router, which I was planning to do anyway, and all of my problems disappeared. 

AirPlay is working every single time and I no longer have issues playing DSD files stored on my server onto 2Go. It all just works.

2Go just ran out of battery so I will need to see if I get the same far from black background with my Utopias.


----------



## EdDale

I just got my 2 go here In Australia. The sound quality is excellent. But. I get the pops and clicks. The best way to describe it as I’ve seen here in the fourm is it feels and sounds like LP noise but it is very intermittent. At first I thought it was LP noise added to tracks that I hadn’t noticed. But then I went to go to tracks and realised that it wasn’t. But the convenience is awesome. Let’s hope this is a firmware fix.


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 16, 2020)

EdDale said:


> I just got my 2 go here In Australia. The sound quality is excellent. But. I get the pops and clicks. The best way to describe it as I’ve seen here in the fourm is it feels and sounds like LP noise but it is very intermittent. At first I thought it was LP noise added to tracks that I hadn’t noticed. But then I went to go to tracks and realised that it wasn’t. But the convenience is awesome. Let’s hope this is a firmware fix.



Thanks for describing it. I can confirm that I get the exact same “pops and clicks”. 

I sent my UK dealer an email about this and they confirmed they’ll be reaching out to Chord for clarification.


----------



## Doody

Valentinum has posted the H2go case on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/782358894/chord-hugo2-2go-leather-case

Mine is being made still, so no review yet.

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> Valentinum has posted the H2go case on Etsy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/782358894/chord-hugo2-2go-leather-case
> 
> ...



Looks good. Might buy one once this clicking and popping affair is resolved


----------



## NYanakiev

Utopia:

Roon has a as black as it gets type of background. Same as when streaming audio from my server onto 2Go. Same with Tidal AirPlay.

Need to try comparing the above with my Solaris SE on the same tracks for more meaningful results.


----------



## Doody

With apologies for the 'bump', could anyone answer my question re: the Bit Perfect switch? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15560351

I fear it got lost in the pissing match that went down over the last few pages .

Thx,
Doody


----------



## ZappaMan

Doody said:


> With apologies for the 'bump', could anyone answer my question re: the Bit Perfect switch? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15560351
> 
> I fear it got lost in the pissing match that went down over the last few pages .
> 
> ...


Is it to prevent the client app trying to adjust the volume?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> With apologies for the 'bump', could anyone answer my question re: the Bit Perfect switch? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15560351
> 
> I fear it got lost in the pissing match that went down over the last few pages .
> 
> ...


It is for convenience. I agree that in most instances you wouldn't want anything other than bit perfect performance but there could be times when you can't access the volume control on Hugo2 (or Mojo) and switching off bit perfect mode allows you to use the volume buttons on your phone or in Roon to change the volume level. I quite often do this when I'm walking and Hugo2/Poly is in my bag. Now some apps even if you have bit perfect mode switched on will still allow for volume adjustment as they do this before sending the music to 2Go/Poly but we kept it in so customers have a choice.
Hope that helps.


----------



## supervisor

(BitPerfect mode will not help in Airplay mode)


----------



## Doody (Apr 16, 2020)

Doody said:


> Valentinum has posted the H2go case on Etsy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/782358894/chord-hugo2-2go-leather-case



SOLD! lol

Well, that didn't last long . He'll make more!

I'll share pics and commentary when mine arrives from Kyiv. My setup will be "less covered up" than the case he had listed.

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

Think I'll wait to see what Dignis comes up with. Love their cases


----------



## miketlse

DaddyWhale said:


> This may be a stupid idea: would a poll of who's having, and not having, problems and what kind of problems be useful? Perhaps Chord might be able to use that data. Without one, it's harder for me to judge the pervasiveness of problems and their kind.


I have done a search of this thread, and based on what people have posted.
It appears that approx one third of owners have reported issues, but that then raises the question of why the other two thirds are experiencing no issues.


Total Posters108Owned - No problems reported, apart from 'how do I do this, or do that?'20Owned - Problems (usually clicking), and some owners have contacted dealers about returns 12Owned - Returned because 2Go was not the product he hoped1On order3Not buy6Not Applicable (Chord)2No info64


----------



## DaddyWhale

miketlse said:


> I have done a search of this thread, and based on what people have posted.
> It appears that approx one third of owners have reported issues, but that then raises the question of why the other two thirds are experiencing no issues.
> 
> 
> Total Posters108Owned - No problems reported, apart from 'how do I do this, or do that?'20Owned - Problems (usually clicking), and some owners have contacted dealers about returns12Owned - Returned because 2Go was not the product he hoped1On order3Not buy6Not Applicable (Chord)2No info64


Thanks for doing this!

As my contribution: I've had no problems.

Well, actually, I've had one small problem: I have problems playing 24 bit - 176 khz files over WiFi. No problems playing the same files off microsd. Have not tested using Ethernet


----------



## supervisor

miketlse said:


> I have done a search of this thread, and based on what people have posted.
> It appears that approx one third of owners have reported issues, but that then raises the question of why the other two thirds are experiencing no issues.
> 
> 
> Total Posters108Owned - No problems reported, apart from 'how do I do this, or do that?'20Owned - Problems (usually clicking), and some owners have contacted dealers about returns12Owned - Returned because 2Go was not the product he hoped1On order3Not buy6Not Applicable (Chord)2No info64



do you mean "Total Owners" or "Total Posters"? there's only 108 people in the thread?


----------



## DaddyWhale

supervisor said:


> do you mean "Total Owners" or "Total Posters"? there's only 108 people in the thread?


I think he means total POSTERS. That why this kind of poll is useful. We hear more from people who have issues. That's quite reasonable. Moreover those without problems might hesitate in saying anything because it might seem insensitive.

A poll makes it easier for everyone to contribute. Whether they have issues or not.


----------



## miketlse

supervisor said:


> do you mean "Total Owners" or "Total Posters"? there's only 108 people in the thread?


Total Posters.
Of those 108 posters, only 33 have mentioned that they have bought 2Go, and a few have made it clear that they will not buy it, and the rest give no indication either way.

This thread, like the other Chord threads that I analysed, follows the typical 'long tail' pattern for a 'community'.
A small number of posters produce most of the posts, and a lot of people view the threads, but never post.


----------



## Slim1970

miketlse said:


> Total Posters.
> Of those 108 posters, only 33 have mentioned that they have bought 2Go, and a few have made it clear that they will not buy it, and the rest give no indication either way.
> 
> This thread, like the other Chord threads that I analysed, follows the typical 'long tail' pattern for a 'community'.
> A small number of posters produce most of the posts, and a lot of people view the threads, but never post.


I think most of the people that don't post are trying to learn more about the product and how it functions from the people that actually have it. I have a Hugo 2 and I'm considering adding a 2go to it. But I'm reading post made on this thread and there seems to be some small issues with it, but nothing to deter me just yet.


----------



## muski

NYanakiev said:


> Thanks for describing it. I can confirm that I get the exact same “pops and clicks”.
> 
> I sent my UK dealer an email about this and they confirmed they’ll be reaching out to Chord for clarification.


I’m getting pop/clicks too. i had a good long listening session last night, and didn’t have any for the first half hour or so. I’m wondering if it might be heat related? Just a guess...


----------



## Doody

muski said:


> I’m getting pop/clicks too. i had a good long listening session last night, and didn’t have any for the first half hour or so. I’m wondering if it might be heat related? Just a guess...


Fascinating theory. I noticed the other day that this combo gets warm. It _seems_ to get warmer than the Hugo2 did alone. I do NOT keep it in its case either when operating it at home. The ONE time I heard pops and clicks was in fact some time into a listening session. I'll pay more attention to that.

Of course, _this_ would then most likely be a hardware problem, which would suck for _all_ involved. I sincerely hope that's not it.

Doody


----------



## Doody

Interesting data @miketlse - thank you for putting that together!

The alternative title for this chart is "wow - check out the guys who need to get a life"  

Doody


----------



## joshnor713 (Apr 16, 2020)

Doody said:


> Fascinating theory. I noticed the other day that this combo gets warm. It _seems_ to get warmer than the Hugo2 did alone. I do NOT keep it in its case either when operating it at home. The ONE time I heard pops and clicks was in fact some time into a listening session. I'll pay more attention to that.
> 
> Of course, _this_ would then most likely be a hardware problem, which would suck for _all_ involved. I sincerely hope that's not it.
> 
> Doody



That is an interesting theory. If so, I would think that it would more consistently happen at peak usage. I have to say, I find it very random and don't see this. It feels more like it's based on the wireless signal, like how random that can be, especially now that bandwidth is strained because so many of us our at home these days. It really sounds like a blip in the stream. Anyways, just talking, I'm not that kind of engineer


----------



## jlbrach

I own a ton of chord products and love them....I had ordered the 2go to be able to play my 2 SD cards when on the road or trips but first I found that only one card can be played and then I found all sorts of connection issues and now pops and clicks...I cancelled my order...when it is all cleared up hopefully I will reorder...


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 17, 2020)

Doody said:


> Fascinating theory. I noticed the other day that this combo gets warm. It _seems_ to get warmer than the Hugo2 did alone. I do NOT keep it in its case either when operating it at home. The ONE time I heard pops and clicks was in fact some time into a listening session. I'll pay more attention to that.
> 
> Of course, _this_ would then most likely be a hardware problem, which would suck for _all_ involved. I sincerely hope that's not it.
> 
> Doody



The issue I had yesterday was at the very beginning of my listening session. So I doubt that it was heat related.

Happy to report that I’m having no such issues with the Solaris SE this morning.

EDIT: still getting a perfectly black background 30+ minutes in. The sound quality is delightful- will try and get away with working, while listening to music. 

Hugo 2Go rocks!!


----------



## Mr X

No pops and clicks for me and extremely happy with my 2Go and Hugo2 

The only issue I have and it seems to have been introduced in the last GoFigure app update, is that the app sees my 2Go but doesn’t connect just spins. 
The only was I get around this is to connect via Ethernet.


----------



## NYanakiev

Mr X said:


> No pops and clicks for me and extremely happy with my 2Go and Hugo2
> 
> The only issue I have and it seems to have been introduced in the last GoFigure app update, is that the app sees my 2Go but doesn’t connect just spins.
> The only was I get around this is to connect via Ethernet.



Hm that’s odd. Try toggling your phone’s Bluetooth on and off. Solved it for me.


----------



## miketlse (Apr 17, 2020)

Slim1970 said:


> I think most of the people that don't post are trying to learn more about the product and how it functions from the people that actually have it. I have a Hugo 2 and I'm considering adding a 2go to it. But I'm reading post made on this thread and there seems to be some small issues with it, but nothing to deter me just yet.


You are correct about the posters.

For two decades, training about how to develop/maintain communities of practice (head-fi is a community of practice, and long forum threads are effectively sub-communities), has used metrics similar to:

Very active members - 1%
Slightly active members - 9%
Researchers (read the information, but do not actively contribute/post) - 90%
If we use an individuals number of posts, as a proxy for their level of activity, then the graph shows the very active, and slightly active members of the threads.
To get a feel for the number of 'pure researchers', just look at the head-fi stats (see below).
For this thread we have 81k views but only 1.5k posts, so views far out number the posts.
Look at virtually all head-fi threads, and the number of views far out numbers the posts - it is classic forum behaviour. Most posts are made by enthusiasts, but far more people just need/want to read/research the information in the posts.


----------



## Infoseeker

I imagine if you need some EQ via the Roon setup you turn off bitperfect. 

Any other methods to add EQ?

I without the 2Go I could connect via usb and EQ via UAPP.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

miketlse said:


> You are correct about the posters.
> 
> For two decades, training about how to develop/maintain communities of practice (head-fi is a community of practice, and long forum threads are effectively sub-communities), has used metrics similar to:
> 
> ...


Hi Mike. Thanks for the analytics. That is really interesting and useful. I would agree with you that many potential customers use Head-Fi as the equivalent of a review site to gather information and get customer feedback. This is helped by web search engines presenting Head-Fi pages to customers when they search about a particular product. So yes there will always be far more 'lurkers' or as I like to call them researchers than there will be active posters. I also think it would be fair to say that the actual number of customers that contribute here is sadly extremely low compared to the total number of people who have purchased a particular product.


----------



## Malcyg (Apr 17, 2020)

Doody said:


> Fascinating theory. I noticed the other day that this combo gets warm. It _seems_ to get warmer than the Hugo2 did alone. I do NOT keep it in its case either when operating it at home. The ONE time I heard pops and clicks was in fact some time into a listening session. I'll pay more attention to that.
> 
> Of course, _this_ would then most likely be a hardware problem, which would suck for _all_ involved. I sincerely hope that's not it.
> 
> Doody



I‘m not sure that these issues are heat related. I have been streaming Roon through H2Go for more than 24 hours now - for totally unrelated reasons - and there are no clicks, pops or any other extraneous noises at all, nor has there ever been on my unit. The only problem that I had was with the SD card and this turned out to be related to the Glider app. Since switching to Rigelian, that has been fault free as well.

I had the same experience with MojoPoly when that came out - no problems at all other than SD card. I did think that maybe Poly was a bit flaky in that respect and reverted back to using my AK Dap, but now I believe that that was also down to the Glider app as well.

It is quite natural that people who experience problems are more vociferous than those who do not, but this thread does show signs of turning into MojoPoly, The Sequel........ 

If I were experiencing clicks and pops or any other issues, the first thing I would do is to compare 1 SD card vs 2 local Files vs 3 internet streaming to see whether it was in any way source dependent. Also, I would compare LowRes vs 44.1 vs HiRes. I would expect 1 < 2 < 3 in terms of issues arising, which would indicate that internet and Wifi are probably the problem. I find that streaming hires files from Qobuz - regardless of H2Go or other kit - to be occasionally quite unreliable under the current stay at home period.


----------



## miketlse

Matt Bartlett said:


> I also think it would be fair to say that the actual number of customers that contribute here is sadly extremely low compared to the total number of people who have purchased a particular product.


Thanks Matt. It will always be the case that the active owners/posters here on head-fi, represent just a small fraction of your global product sales.
There is also the perennial tendency for owners with problems, to be more enthusiastic about posting, than owners without any problems - so this inevitably biases statistics towards looking more negative, than the global reality.
I know that you capture the issues reported directly to your customer support, so some of the posters here will have already provided their details to you.
I am happy to maintain these head-fi thread statistics for a while, if any owners want to make a short post to flag up problems (including whether they are clicks, or just a failure to connect, which could be something simple like using the wrong app settings), or that they are experiencing no problems at all.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I received excellent support from Mitch at Chord & Drew from Moon Audio.

the issue appears to be my WiFi.

I got a new Router/Modem from my internet provider but need to purchase one on my own.

US recommendation?


----------



## supervisor

Peter Hyatt said:


> I received excellent support from Mitch at Chord & Drew from Moon Audio.
> 
> the issue appears to be my WiFi.
> 
> ...



Netgear Nighthawk


----------



## Peter Hyatt

supervisor said:


> Netgear Nighthawk



This one?

https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nigh...1-2-3f74d940-526b-436f-a83d-f486577edf4d&th=1


----------



## rwelles

Adding in my 2 pennies into the pot. I've had my 2Go for about two weeks now. Primary use is Roon over WiFi, including Qobuz streaming. Nary a pop/crackle over that time. I've had it on for hours at a time. Maybe not heat-related??


----------



## supervisor

Peter Hyatt said:


> This one?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nighthawk-C7000-Compatible-Providers-including/dp/B0781Z5PCL/ref=sxin_2_ac_m_pm?ac_md=2-1-QmV0d2VlbiAkMTAwIGFuZCAkMzAw-ac_d_pm&cv_ct_cx=Netgear+Nighthawk&dchild=1&keywords=Netgear+Nighthawk&pd_rd_i=B0781Z5PCL&pd_rd_r=285a3d47-2f2e-4518-957f-f08bb49676bb&pd_rd_w=l7moI&pd_rd_wg=10Tk9&pf_rd_p=54b335b1-e04b-4c94-be2c-1068e70f3489&pf_rd_r=3TE4YC5ZTMSVEKFA38GG&psc=1&qid=1587129822&sr=1-2-3f74d940-526b-436f-a83d-f486577edf4d&th=1



that is a modem/router combo--you only need a router


----------



## Doody

supervisor said:


> that is a modem/router combo--you only need a router


like this: https://www.amazon.com/Netgear-R7800-100NAS-Nighthawk-Ethernet-Compatible/dp/B0192911RA

i use a linksys version of that: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Tri-Band-Max-Stream-MU-MIMO-Wireless/dp/B06X9CPC45/ . but i'm not getting proper WiFi performance in 2.4GHz, so try another opton! lol.

doody


----------



## stancorrected

miketlse said:


> I have done a search of this thread, and based on what people have posted.
> It appears that approx one third of owners have reported issues, but that then raises the question of why the other two thirds are experiencing no issues.
> 
> 
> Total Posters108Owned - No problems reported, apart from 'how do I do this, or do that?'20Owned - Problems (usually clicking), and some owners have contacted dealers about returns12Owned - Returned because 2Go was not the product he hoped1On order3Not buy6Not Applicable (Chord)2No info64



I'm possibly one of the three "on order", and have had the 2Go for two days now and spent about six hours listening to it without a single issue.  However I only use it for internet streaming via Roon or Airplay


----------



## miketlse

stancorrected said:


> I'm possibly one of the three "on order", and have had the 2Go for two days now and spent about six hours listening to it without a single issue.  However I only use it for internet streaming via Roon or Airplay


Thanks for the feedback.
I have updated the spreadsheet, and tried to make the problem descriptions more granular, but unfortunately the No info category has remained almost static.


*Total Posters**108*Owned - No problems19Owned - Problems (clicking)10Owned - Problems (connecting)3Owned - Problems (RF noise)1Owned - Problems (router solved)1Owned - Problems (other)0Owned - Returned1On order2Not buy6Not Applicable (Chord - Matt and Mojo ideas)2No info63


----------



## GreenBow

Matt Bartlett said:


> It is for convenience. I agree that in most instances you wouldn't want anything other than bit perfect performance but there could be times when you can't access the volume control on Hugo2 (or Mojo) and switching off bit perfect mode allows you to use the volume buttons on your phone or in Roon to change the volume level. I quite often do this when I'm walking and Hugo2/Poly is in my bag. Now some apps even if you have bit perfect mode switched on will still allow for volume adjustment as they do this before sending the music to 2Go/Poly but we kept it in so customers have a choice.
> Hope that helps.



Does the Hugo 2 remote, control volume when the 2Go is attached? 

If I eventually get around to purchasing a 2Go, I would hope the remote control worked. ...… If I was daft enough to walking with a Hugo 2Go, I might as well take the remote with me, haha.


----------



## TKpurple

GreenBow said:


> Does the Hugo 2 remote, control volume when the 2Go is attached?
> 
> If I eventually get around to purchasing a 2Go, I would hope the remote control worked. ...… If I was daft enough to walking with a Hugo 2Go, I might as well take the remote with me, haha.


Yes remote control fully works with 2 go attached. 2go works as any other source attached via usb to hugo 2.


----------



## NYanakiev

GreenBow said:


> Does the Hugo 2 remote, control volume when the 2Go is attached?
> 
> If I eventually get around to purchasing a 2Go, I would hope the remote control worked. ...… If I was daft enough to walking with a Hugo 2Go, I might as well take the remote with me, haha.



Yep


----------



## NYanakiev

I have been listening to music for most of today. Hugo2Go rocks when paired with the right gear


----------



## Doody

IMHO, Valentinum did what looks like a fantastic job on my case. It's en route from Kyiv to Boston. Photos can be seen on its Etsy listing. It's quite different than the black one he sold earlier this week.

Will share details when it arrives - likely the week of 27th).

Valentin was exceptionally open to suggestions and tweaks, and super quick to turn stuff around. He's been an absolute pleasure to work with. My Valentium Hugo2 case has treated me stellarly, and I expect this Hugo2go case will do likewise (and it's snazzier!).

Doody


----------



## Doody

NYanakiev said:


> I have been listening to music for most of today. Hugo2Go rocks when paired with the right gear


I've had various solo cello on for hours. Lovely. No drama. (Roon endpoint / ethernet, airplane mode).

Doody


----------



## musickid (Apr 17, 2020)

what are the advantages of streaming roon via ethernet vs a normal usb or optical connection.?


----------



## NYanakiev

musickid said:


> what are the advantages of streaming roon via ethernet vs a normal usb or optical connection.?



Eliminating a potentially troublesome WiFi connection like the one I had prior to my router upgrade. That's it.


----------



## musickid

would someone buy 2go with the sole aim of ethernet streaming roon? i'm trying to understand how this compares to a traditional usb or optical connection and what gains are to be had.


----------



## Doody

musickid said:


> what are the advantages of streaming roon via ethernet vs a normal usb or optical connection.?


So you're asking three different questions, I think.

*OPTICAL* will cap out its bandwidth capacity at around 24/192, I think. So if you have PCM music > 24/192 (e.g. DXD) I think optical won't move that for you. It'll move double DSD at 5.6MHz but it won't move quad DSD at 11.2MHz.

*USB* will handle basically any music format you want to move BUT in the case of Hugo2, if you're running a Windows Roon Server (which I am) you have to deal with Windows driver stuff - which IME is a shitshow, unfortunately. Works sometimes. Stops working. Won't go over 24/96 without noise. Etc. etc. This alone was worth the 2go price of entry for me. Roon "just effing works" all the time.

*Roon Endpoint* will  "just effing work", cf.

Doody.


----------



## musickid

i stream qobuz 192khz through my ipod touch 7th gen battery powered from roon into hms and it's crystal clear.


----------



## ZappaMan

musickid said:


> i stream qobuz 192khz through my ipod touch 7th gen battery powered from roon into hms and it's crystal clear.


Maybe you’re self limiting yourself. At every stage the music sounds great but then it can be improved, and then you reflect, and what was crystal clear before now isn’t quite the same. Other dimensions.


----------



## rkw (Apr 18, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> I received excellent support from Mitch at Chord & Drew from Moon Audio.
> 
> the issue appears to be my WiFi.
> 
> I got a new Router/Modem from my internet provider but need to purchase one on my own.


What is the specific issue with your current router, and why would a new one fix it? What is the model of your router/modem?


----------



## Progisus

musickid said:


> i stream qobuz 192khz through my ipod touch 7th gen battery powered from roon into hms and it's crystal clear.


You have the same functionality as 2Go and 2yu. Less noise than ethernet as well.


----------



## ZappaMan

Progisus said:


> You have the same functionality as 2Go and 2yu. Less noise than ethernet as well.


Same functionality, that’s like saying two cars are the same if they both drive, and that’s certainly true.
An iPhone is not tailored to music playback so I just guess although it can play music an innuous statement with an expensive power supply etc also drives.
I’m not attempting to drive the cool aid, but there’s more to it.
Poly is really an amazing playback system with mojo, I presume 2go is the same.


----------



## musickid (Apr 17, 2020)

You're right an iphone is not tailored for music playback but a 7th generation ipod touch which is an iphone with the cellular stripped out was designed for one function in mind and that was indeed music playback. On battery power it has been said it equals an ultrarendu powered by a LPS for sound quality at a fraction of the price. A great roon endpoint IMHO. No groundloops just silent battery power. Here in this photo it's wired in i prefer wifi. Don't forget the ipod touch is just the roon endpoint the imac roon core which it communicates with bidirectionally is a late 2013, 27 inch, quad core i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, dedicated nvidia graphics with a 2560 by 1440 screen for roon album artwork. What a roon beast. This set up doesn't just drive but we're talking F1.


----------



## thisisvv

atlast it worked first time...had to reset it again...let me test this weekend...


----------



## Ards

For the poll: I hear occasional clicks during songs - mostly listening from SD card via Rigelian.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 18, 2020)

musickid said:


> You're right an iphone is not tailored for music playback but a 7th generation ipod touch which is an iphone with the cellular stripped out was designed for one function in mind and that was indeed music playback. On battery power it has been said it equals an ultrarendu powered by a LPS for sound quality at a fraction of the price. A great roon endpoint IMHO. No groundloops just silent battery power. Here in this photo it's wired in i prefer wifi. Don't forget the ipod touch is just the roon endpoint the imac roon core which it communicates with bidirectionally is a late 2013, 27 inch, quad core i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, dedicated nvidia graphics with a 2560 by 1440 screen for roon album artwork. What a roon beast. This set up doesn't just drive but we're talking F1.


I’m sure the operating system and hardware are as identical to iPhone as can be, Steve Jobs did not have high quality music reproduction in mind for the itouch device.

Have you seen the Neil young quote: there’s a podcast where he talks about discussions he had with jobs. I just saw that they planned to make a new iPod together. Neil young does care about music reproduction carrying the original essence of the artists output.

This would be like rob listening to mqa on a bartoq.

Neil Young says the MacBook Pro has “Fisher-Price” audio quality https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/...t-interview-phil-baker-book-pono-hi-res-audio


----------



## AndrewOld (Apr 18, 2020)

ZappaMan said:


> I’m sure the operating system and hardware are as identical to iPhone as can be, Steve Jobs did not have high quality music reproduction in mind for the itouch device.
> 
> Have you seen the Neil young quote: there’s a podcast where he talks about discussions he had with jobs. I just saw that they planned to make a new iPod together. Neil young does care about music reproduction carrying the original essence of the artists output.
> 
> ...


I think you‘ve missed the point about musicKids iPod set up. He is not using it‘s analogue outputs, so the sound quality of this is irrelevant. He is using it as a digital transport - as a way of transferring bits to his DAC.  It is extremely low-powered, runs off battery, is hardly doing anything except transfer data, and has no disc drives or cd readers nor is it running complex server software, so is about as simple as you can get. Seems quite an elegant solution to me. The 2Go/2Yu will no doubt offer similar benefits at a heap more money.


----------



## ZappaMan

AndrewOld said:


> I think you‘ve missed the point about musicKids iPod set up. He is not using it‘s analogue outputs, so the sound quality of this is irrelevant. He is using it as a digital transport - as a way of transferring bits to his DAC.  It is extremely low-powered, runs off battery, is hardly doing anything except transfer data, and has no disc drives or cd readers nor is it running complex server software, so is about as simple as you can get. Seems quite an elegant solution to me.


But people seemingly misunderstand that a source is not the same as a file server that transports files from a to b.
A source reproduces a signal that is interpreted only as a signal/stream by the next component in the chain.
Everything about the source interacts to create this stream. So everything about the source matters.
That’s why 2 bit perfect sources can sound very different.
2 different operating systems can sound different if one is tuning the priorities of the cpu, and is dedicating a CPU for certain tasks etc.
Sources are just like mechanical devices, it’s the creators of these devices that are bringing audio improvements by hardnessing the audio hardware/os/playback software for advantage.


----------



## pjw241142

musickid said:


> You're right an iphone is not tailored for music playback but a 7th generation ipod touch which is an iphone with the cellular stripped out was designed for one function in mind and that was indeed music playback. On battery power it has been said it equals an ultrarendu powered by a LPS for sound quality at a fraction of the price. A great roon endpoint IMHO. No groundloops just silent battery power. Here in this photo it's wired in i prefer wifi. Don't forget the ipod touch is just the roon endpoint the imac roon core which it communicates with bidirectionally is a late 2013, 27 inch, quad core i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, dedicated nvidia graphics with a 2560 by 1440 screen for roon album artwork. What a roon beast. This set up doesn't just drive but we're talking F1.



Music kid - apologies if you’ve done this in a prior post but how do you get Roon to the 2go?

Is it wireless (AirPlay) to the iPod Touch (or USB via Apple CCk) from the Mac and then Ethernet via adapter from the iPod touch 7th Gen to the 2go Ethernet port?


----------



## ZappaMan

pjw241142 said:


> Music kid - apologies if you’ve done this in a prior post but how do you get Roon to the 2go?
> 
> Is it wireless (AirPlay) to the iPod Touch (or USB via Apple CCk) from the Mac and then Ethernet via adapter from the iPod touch 7th Gen to the 2go Ethernet port?


Roon has an iPhone app that turns it into a roon endpoint.


----------



## pjw241142

ZappaMan said:


> Roon has an iPhone app that turns it into a roon endpoint.


Thanks ZappaMan- how does the Mac talk to the Touch? Is that Airplay or Wi-fi ? Or wired via CCK?


----------



## Triode User

AndrewOld said:


> I think you‘ve missed the point about musicKids iPod set up. He is not using it‘s analogue outputs, so the sound quality of this is irrelevant. He is using it as a digital transport - as a way of transferring bits to his DAC.  It is extremely low-powered, runs off battery, is hardly doing anything except transfer data, and has no disc drives or cd readers nor is it running complex server software, so is about as simple as you can get. Seems quite an elegant solution to me. The 2Go/2Yu will no doubt offer similar benefits at a heap more money.



I agree that MK’s iPod has much going for it but as has been mentioned, it was not designed for ultimate SQ and the amount of noise on its output is an unknown. MK remarks on the sound being ‘crystal clear’ which might be a slight indicator of noise whereas if he had said it is ‘smooth and dark’ that might be more reassuring. I do like the elegant simplicity of it though.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 18, 2020)

pjw241142 said:


> Thanks ZappaMan- how does the Mac talk to the Touch? Is that Airplay or Wi-fi ? Or wired via CCK?


Do you mean without roon?
2go is itself a roon end point.
2go is connected to your network via Ethernet or WiFi.
I don’t think you can plug any input into 2go like usb or optical, it all has to come via network, Bluetooth, AirPlay, ble.


----------



## Currawong (Apr 18, 2020)

My set-up this afternoon. BTW, those cables are supported separately. I'm using an iPad stand to elevate the set-up. It results in much cooler running.



F208Frank said:


> Anyone have experience comparing dedicated server to this device? Was always curious myself.





F208Frank said:


> Yes that is what I meant, can you please excuse the ignorance and explain the difference.



For possibly yourself and other people who don't "get" Roon, think of it like this:

A normal music playback program does three things:
1. It stores and manages a library of music files and/or streaming music services.
2. It has a User Interface to control music playback.
3. It connects to, and sends music data to a DAC.

Now imagine that instead of those three things being in one program on one computer, they can be split across any networked devices in your house. While you have only one library in Roon, you can have multiples of #2 and #3 as you like. So you could get a micro-computer like a Raspberry Pi, connect it to a DAC, and stream music to it. 2go is rather much the same thing, acting as a "transport" for the music, i.e.: #3.




musickid said:


> You're right an iphone is not tailored for music playback but a 7th generation ipod touch which is an iphone with the cellular stripped out was designed for one function in mind and that was indeed music playback. On battery power it has been said it equals an ultrarendu powered by a LPS for sound quality at a fraction of the price. A great roon endpoint IMHO. No groundloops just silent battery power. Here in this photo it's wired in i prefer wifi. Don't forget the ipod touch is just the roon endpoint the imac roon core which it communicates with bidirectionally is a late 2013, 27 inch, quad core i5, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, dedicated nvidia graphics with a 2560 by 1440 screen for roon album artwork. What a roon beast. This set up doesn't just drive but we're talking F1.



DAPs in general can be good for this. I've been using a FiiO M11 in this way sometimes.  I have the iUSB 3.0 too. BTW, is that a network adaptor for the iPod?


----------



## Progisus

I’ve been using iphones and ipads for years as roon end points in chord dacs. imho a pi 4 sounds better and you can use a battery pack with it if you wish. I dont like the cck adapter in the usb chain. I haven’t tried the touch so that may improve things. There are good roon threads on this.


----------



## supervisor

why do we talk about musickid's iPod Touch every other week


----------



## ubs28

The source is really not important. Now let’s assume that the Samsung TV is the worst source possible you can find on the market.
1. Samsung TV (DLNA streaming) —> Chord Dave (optical)
2. 2Go (DLNA)+ Hugo 2

And the Chord Dave using DLNA of the Samsung TV which is not optimized for audio is better.

So I’d put my money elsewhere for improving sound quality.


----------



## TKpurple

ubs28 said:


> The source is really not important. Now let’s assume that the Samsung TV is the worst source possible you can find on the market.
> 1. Samsung TV (DLNA streaming) —> Chord Dave (optical)
> 2. 2Go (DLNA)+ Hugo 2
> 
> ...


Until I heard hugo2go I would agree that the source does not matter but know i think it does....


----------



## ZappaMan

TKpurple said:


> Until I heard hugo2go I would agree that the source does not matter but know i think it does....


What way do you use it? Is it things like blacker background - more texture to the bass and things like that ?


----------



## AndrewOld

supervisor said:


> why do we talk about musickid's iPod Touch every other week


Because it is  smart idea unless you have a vast amount of money to squander on solutions that might not even be as good.


----------



## ubs28

TKpurple said:


> Until I heard hugo2go I would agree that the source does not matter but know i think it does....



Well, I’m pretty sure that the guy who uses the iPod Touch can get bigger sound quality upgrades by spending his money on something else. Only if everything in his setup is already top of the range, then it perhaps it make sense to spend $2000 on the Chord 2Go + 2YU to get that last little extra of performance.


----------



## ZappaMan

ubs28 said:


> Well, I’m pretty sure that the guy who uses the iPod Touch can get bigger sound quality upgrades by spending his money on something else. Only if everything in his setup is already top of the range, then it perhaps it make sense to spend $2000 on the Chord 2Go + 2YU to get that last little extra of performance.


I’m just talking in generalities myself. Linux has a few free operating systems, you can combine that with cheap existing hardware you may have or add a cheap raspberry pi to experiment with.
But you need to be curious and open minded, starting with the statement that the source is a bad place to invest to get improved sound, can’t be right, if the stuff is free or less than £50 for hardware.


----------



## ubs28

ZappaMan said:


> I’m just talking in generalities myself. Linux has a few free operating systems, you can combine that with cheap existing hardware you may have or add a cheap raspberry pi to experiment with.
> But you need to be curious and open minded, starting with the statement that the source is a bad place to invest to get improved sound, can’t be right, if the stuff is free or less than £50 for hardware.



Well, if it is only $50 and it is better, then it is an excellent upgrade ofcourse. Definetly do it then.

Linux is indeed very nice if you have enough spare time.


----------



## ZappaMan

ubs28 said:


> Well, if it is only $50 and it is better, then it is an excellent upgrade ofcourse. Definetly do it then.
> 
> Linux is indeed very nice if you have enough spare time.


its gotten so easy these days. you just write the software to a usb drive, then you can access all the options from a browser, no need to even understand the first thing about linux (sort of).


----------



## AndrewOld

ubs28 said:


> Well, I’m pretty sure that the guy who uses the iPod Touch can get bigger sound quality upgrades by spending his money on something else. Only if everything in his setup is already top of the range, then it perhaps it make sense to spend $2000 on the Chord 2Go + 2YU to get that last little extra of performance.


That’s the point I’m trying to make. If you have an M Scaler/DAVE and a lot of money doing nothing then by all means splash it on some four figure wires or a pimped up server, you’ll probably feel better and your sig will be more impressive, at least to those who are impressed by such things. But if you haven’t got an M Scaler and a DAVE then I think there’s a good argument for saving up.


----------



## TKpurple

ZappaMan said:


> What way do you use it? Is it things like blacker background - more texture to the bass and things like that ?


I compared 2go in roon mode  v SOtM 200 with upgrated power  suplly into mscaler via zen wave cables into  hugo2  coax I could play the same song in real time and could change sources via one click of hugo2 pilot.  It was hard for me to say which sounded better. Compared to my previous dap source Fiio x 5 it makes hugo2 completely different sounding device. Thats why I cant wait for 2yu to see how mscaled 2go2yu will sound. After month with 2go i am still surprised how good hugo2go sounds.  Before 2 go i thought hugo 2 lacked musicality compared to Mojopoly and its now gone. I am not an expert in all possible sources and maybe similar sound quality can be achieved differently, but i tried iPhone 8 via cck and fiio x 5 via coax and both are very clearly inferior to 2go imho. My 2go is also still immune from clicking and popping issues.


----------



## muski (Apr 18, 2020)

Anyone else noticing that the 2go’s WiFi range is not great? I have my Hugo2Go and MojoPoly right next to each other. The MojoPoly plays 192/24 from Roon no problem, the Hugo2Go can‘t do it. Interesting also that my router shows the signal strength of the MojoPoly at -74db and the Hugo2Go at -77db.

I do love the sound of the Hugo2go, but I’m struggling with the rough edges: pops/clicks, poor WiFi range, disappearing playlists in airplane mode, and having to delete the device in Bluetooth every time I  connect with GoFigure... I’m not ready to give it up, but let’s hope we see improvements in some early firmware updates.

muski

PS Just after posting this, I opened GoFigure on my iPad and put the 2Go in Airplane mode. I clicked on the Music icon and the GoFigure app crashed. Matt, I hope you're seriously considering firing your software developer. It's time...


----------



## joshnor713

muski said:


> Anyone else noticing that the 2go’s WiFi range is not great? I have my Hugo2Go and MojoPoly right next to each other. The MojoPoly plays 192/24 from Roon no problem, the Hugo2Go can‘t do it. Interesting also that my router shows the signal strength of the MojoPoly at -74db and the Hugo2Go at -77db.
> 
> I do love the sound of the Hugo2go, but I’m struggling with the rough edges: pops/clicks, poor WiFi range, disappearing playlists in airplane mode, and having to delete the device in Bluetooth every time I  connect with GoFigure... I’m not ready to give it up, but let’s hope we see improvements in some early firmware updates.
> 
> ...



I have noticed this too, but the pops/clicks is a bigger concern to me atm. I was relaxing just outside my house the other day and my hugo2go was skipping like crazy because of poor signal. My mojopoly doesn't do this in the same spot.


----------



## Doody

I was listening to some DSD128 Charles Mingus earlier today and had a drop-out of one to two seconds in the middle of a song. Couldn't reproduce it.

Airplane mode. Ethernet cable. Roon endpoint.

It's entirely possible it was the server's fault - that it was doing something else and Roon blew its own brains out for lack of CPU cycles. I wasn't watching my Roon client at the time to see if it displayed any errors. My recollection is that when Roon gets pissed off it moves to the next track moreso than dropping audio. But maybe I'm mis-recollecting. I'm not aware of any logging that Roon does to check for data on this lack of data . Someone please educate me if there's some logging I can turn on in Roon in case this happens again (couldn't find anything in Settings)! Thx.

Listening to the same album again now (Ah Um) in the same setup and it's as lovely as ever. No drama.

Doody


----------



## jlbrach

not ready for prime time it appears


----------



## rwelles

I certainly don't mean to minimize the pain and frustration that others are having.  However, IME the 2Go has better connectivity than my Poly; less dropouts. That said, it still glitches every once in a while on my Orbi mesh network. Not enough to really interfere with my enjoyment, but when it happens, I still say "Fudge" (or something like that...) when it happens.

I posted earlier that I get no pops/clicks on WiFi with Roon. I also played a couple of albums from the mSD card (2Go hotspot/Glider). I'll keep trying that method to see if I can get any pops.

For me, the 2Go has been a great investment. Apologies to others who have a different experience.


----------



## thisisvv

How are people using qobuz.... using the airplay sound is not good at all...


----------



## ubs28

thisisvv said:


> How are people using qobuz.... using the airplay sound is not good at all...



Use Mconnect.


----------



## thisisvv

ubs28 said:


> Use Mconnect.



Happy with audio quality? ...I can for sure say that...music on microsd is lot better then qobuz...


----------



## ubs28

thisisvv said:


> Happy with audio quality? ...I can for sure say that...music on microsd is lot better then qobuz...



It should be good as you get the full audio quality.


----------



## ZappaMan

Doody said:


> I was listening to some DSD128 Charles Mingus earlier today and had a drop-out of one to two seconds in the middle of a song. Couldn't reproduce it.
> 
> Airplane mode. Ethernet cable. Roon endpoint.
> 
> ...


Just checking, can you can be in airplane mode and connected via Ethernet ?
If so it’s a pity the local playlists can’t be chosen without using go figure.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 19, 2020)

muski said:


> Anyone else noticing that the 2go’s WiFi range is not great? I have my Hugo2Go and MojoPoly right next to each other. The MojoPoly plays 192/24 from Roon no problem, the Hugo2Go can‘t do it. Interesting also that my router shows the signal strength of the MojoPoly at -74db and the Hugo2Go at -77db.
> 
> I do love the sound of the Hugo2go, but I’m struggling with the rough edges: pops/clicks, poor WiFi range, disappearing playlists in airplane mode, and having to delete the device in Bluetooth every time I  connect with GoFigure... I’m not ready to give it up, but let’s hope we see improvements in some early firmware updates.
> 
> ...



Yes, I lost all respect for Chord their engineers when Samsung launched the first smart 4K TV in the world that support Airplay 2 and DLNA at the time Chord was still struggling making the Chord Poly work 2 years after launch. And Samsung got it working immediately. I was shocked as I thought they would struggle like Chord did.

I will give Chord a few weeks time to solve these issues with the 2GO, else I will get a refund. The best way to teach companies to do proper product releases is voting with your wallet. I’m not a beta tester but a customer.


----------



## Currawong (Apr 19, 2020)

I've managed to work out some of my issues with the 2go. It seems the iOS app simply doesn't work for me. I loaded the Android version onto a DAP and through that could easily connect and use all the functions, whereas the iOS app wouldn't connect, couldn't input TIDAL and Qobuz, couldn't activate functions, and also showed the battery as being at 0% even though the battery light on the 2go itself was blue.

After setting it up again with the Android app, everything worked as it should. Hotspot mode was fine (using my iPhone to play music), in normal mode I could play music from a micro SD card. Roon was already working fine before that.


----------



## thisisvv

any opinion in buying this card?

https://www.amazon.com/HP-MicroSDXC-Memory-Speeds-P-SDU512U3100HPMX-GE/dp/B07XYN1R9R/

V


----------



## ubs28

I would stick to SanDisk SD cards as they work great with the Chord Poly and 2GO so far based on my experience.


----------



## radnor

muski said:


> Anyone else noticing that the 2go’s WiFi range is not great? I have my Hugo2Go and MojoPoly right next to each other. The MojoPoly plays 192/24 from Roon no problem, the Hugo2Go can‘t do it. Interesting also that my router shows the signal strength of the MojoPoly at -74db and the Hugo2Go at -77db.
> 
> I do love the sound of the Hugo2go, but I’m struggling with the rough edges: pops/clicks, poor WiFi range, disappearing playlists in airplane mode, and having to delete the device in Bluetooth every time I  connect with GoFigure... I’m not ready to give it up, but let’s hope we see improvements in some early firmware updates.
> 
> ...


Is there a noticeable sound difference between mojopoly and h2g? If so what? Thanks


----------



## radnor

rwelles said:


> I certainly don't mean to minimize the pain and frustration that others are having.  However, IME the 2Go has better connectivity than my Poly; less dropouts. That said, it still glitches every once in a while on my Orbi mesh network. Not enough to really interfere with my enjoyment, but when it happens, I still say "Fudge" (or something like that...) when it happens.
> 
> I posted earlier that I get no pops/clicks on WiFi with Roon. I also played a couple of albums from the mSD card (2Go hotspot/Glider). I'll keep trying that method to see if I can get any pops.
> 
> For me, the 2Go has been a great investment. Apologies to others who have a different experience.


Difference between mojopoly and h2g? Big? How?


----------



## ZappaMan

thisisvv said:


> any opinion in buying this card?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HP-MicroSDXC-Memory-Speeds-P-SDU512U3100HPMX-GE/dp/B07XYN1R9R/
> 
> V


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15537490

Stick to sandisk to avoid disappointment


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Update

spectrum disabled their router (I didn’t know I was renting it all these years) and I plugged in an old Apple airport.

I no longer have connecting issues.  



I may get the recommended Netgear Nighthawk.

question:

should 2Go show in two choices of “server” and “renderer”? 

I’m only getting one (DLNA) for the SD card. I thought the other was necessary for streaming Qobuz.


----------



## ZappaMan

Peter Hyatt said:


> Update
> 
> spectrum disabled their router (I didn’t know I was renting it all these years) and I plugged in an old Apple airport.
> 
> ...


Out of interest have you input your qobuz login details into Gofigure


----------



## Peter Hyatt

ZappaMan said:


> Out of interest have you input your qobuz login details into Gofigure



Yes.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 19, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> Yes.


When you say show, show in what ?
In mconnect, I click through the server, then it shows me my tidal folder, and then I can choose something to play.
As opposed to choosing tidal at the top level menu.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Apr 19, 2020)

Zappa, thanks!


I deleted & re-entered and it’s now showing both. 

all the crazy trouble shooting last week—it was the internet provider.

Moon Audio advised dropping the provider’s  router and only relying on their modem.

Drew was right.

I finally got through to a tech guy at Spectrum.

he was patient & explained everything well and also advised not using their router. He recommended Netgear Nighthawk.

I am loving the 2Go!


----------



## pjw241142 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m amazed how much WiFi Roon uses. I frequently have issues when it moves on to the next song due to insufficient bandwidth for Tidal streaming,
I get 60mb download but there are 5 of us in the house with lots of devices (Phone/Tablet/PC each + Sky Q main + 1 more box) using a Plume (x3) mesh network.

I like Roon but how much bandwidth does it need. It seems pretty temperamental / bandwidth hungry? Or have I got the setup wrong?


----------



## Doody

ZappaMan said:


> Just checking, can you can be in airplane mode and connected via Ethernet ?


As I understand it, Airplane Mode simply turns the WiFi radio on and off. 

Apparently inserting the Ethernet cable turns the WiFi radio off too.

I think someone here mentioned there is no way to turn the Bluetooth radio off - that's the control mechanism of final resort.

I'm not sure what else Airplane Mode does, if anything.

Please educate me if I'm wrong here!

Doody


----------



## ZappaMan

pjw241142 said:


> I’m amazed how much WiFi Roon uses. I frequently have issues when it moves on to the next song due to insufficient bandwidth for Tidal streaming,
> I get 60mb download but there are 5 of us in the house with lots of devices (Phone/Tablet/PC each + Sky Q main + 1 more box) using a Plume (x3) mesh network.
> 
> I like Roon but how much bandwidth does it need. It seems pretty temperamental / bandwidth hungry? Or have I got the setup wrong?


Are you umsampling or playing dsd, or just cd quality?  The dsd is a killer on wifi.


----------



## ZappaMan

Doody said:


> As I understand it, Airplane Mode simply turns the WiFi radio on and off.
> 
> Apparently inserting the Ethernet cable turns the WiFi radio off too.
> 
> ...


sounds about right, poly doesnt have ethernet so i was just interested.


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> As I understand it, Airplane Mode simply turns the WiFi radio on and off.
> 
> Apparently inserting the Ethernet cable turns the WiFi radio off too.
> 
> ...


Remembering back to the Poly days, one Chord requirement was to enable flyers to still use BLE to control Poly and listen to music on the SD card, when travelling on those airlines that insist on all devices are switched off or go into Airplane Mode.
To me that requirement would still be valid for 2Go, even if most users consider Hugo 2Go as a desktop system.


----------



## quodjo105

To those that use Regilian for MPD . I have a problem and will appreciate your help . So I have 2 sd cards 200GB and 512gb . Now the 2 cards have a lot of files in common because I had the 200gb from the beginning and then upgraded to 512 so I transferred all the files from the 200 to the 512 . When I first got my 2go I inserted the 200gb just to test things . But I later inserted my bigger 512 card to use permanently on the 2go. Now the app( Rigelian) registers each file twice in all my albums . So all my albums have repeated tracks . I’ve deleted and reinstalled the app , I’ve also factory reset the 2go but I still have this problem . I like Rigelian, and prefer the UI to mconnect. Does anyone have any idea how I can solve this problem?. Thanks


----------



## Doody

quodjo105 said:


> To those that use Regilian for MPD . I have a problem and will appreciate your help . So I have 2 sd cards 200GB and 512gb . Now the 2 cards have a lot of files in common because I had the 200gb from the beginning and then upgraded to 512 so I transferred all the files from the 200 to the 512 . When I first got my 2go I inserted the 200gb just to test things . But I later inserted my bigger 512 card to use permanently on the 2go. Now the app( Rigelian) registers each file twice in all my albums . So all my albums have repeated tracks . I’ve deleted and reinstalled the app , I’ve also factory reset the 2go but I still have this problem . I like Rigelian, and prefer the UI to mconnect. Does anyone have any idea how I can solve this problem?. Thanks


It sounds to me like the app did initially exactly what it is designed to do. If you have seventeen copies of a song it should show you it 17 times.

If you removed the 200 card and it still shows the duplicates then that's a bug. See if you can figure out how to tell the app to clear the index and reindex the 512 card and it'll probably clear it up. 

Doody


----------



## quodjo105

Doody said:


> It sounds to me like the app did initially exactly what it is designed to do. If you have seventeen copies of a song it should show you it 17 times.
> 
> If you removed the 200 card and it still shows the duplicates then that's a bug. See if you can figure out how to tell the app to clear the index and reindex the 512 card and it'll probably clear it up.
> 
> Doody


It’s seems like a bug because I’ve only had one card in at a time . After indexing it still shows duplicates. 
it doesn’t do this on mconnect, reads and shows the files correctly with no duplicates.


----------



## Doody (Apr 19, 2020)

quodjo105 said:


> It’s seems like a bug because I’ve only had one card in at a time . After indexing it still shows duplicates.
> it doesn’t do this on mconnect, reads and shows the files correctly with no duplicates.


*Suggestion 1*: try to force a re-indexing by 2go by moving the card from slot A to slot B (or vice versa). Make sure you 'select' the new slot in GoFigure. Since you've been moving cards around, it's possible that the card has already been indexed in both slots and thus has index files stored already causing the re-index to not happen. *Suggestion 2*: pop the card into a computer, tablet, or phone and delete the three files that 2go created: mpd.dat, dlna-sdfree.dat, and art-cache-a.tar.gz (also art-cache-b.tar.gz if you have one of those as well, which you may). When you slot it back into the GF-selected slot it'll be index-free and 2go should go all disco-lights on you again and reindex.

Doody

PS: Since MC is doing the correct thing, it almost certainly is an R bug as you opined, but this might clear it up. For the avoidance of doubt, I don't know how to fix R


----------



## GreenBow

I am confused why folk say that using either of Chord's Poly or 2o should change the sound quality. (I only used Mojo or Hugo 2 with a DP or from PC.) Although I am open to believing it.

I am considering only in the case where I would use a 2Go as an SD card player. 

The issue for me is that the DAC sees the music files identically whether from Poly/2Go or another source. If you rule out RFI from PC for example; by maybe using optical. Then the signal is the same at the DAC.


Say in the case of the Hugo 2. Rob put USB filtering on the USB input to remove RFI. I also had a Jitterbug in use on Hugo 2, because it cured RFI from Mojo USB input. … What I mean is music files from 2 Go, are the same as music files from a USB source with Hugo 2. The Hugo 2 re-clocks the music samples as the arrive at the Hugo 2. Meaning everything in the line beyond the Hugo 2 re-clocking samples, is identical.

Maybe 2Go does negate a cable attracting RFI that say a DAP playing files would make. (You can put a Jitterbug between DAP and Hugo 2 though.) However again, the USB input of the Hugo 2 is filtered for RFI. If we consider optical is the reference sound. Well I compared Hugo 2 optical to USB quickly once over, and heard no difference. Maybe I should have done a long comparison, like listen to one source for a week then swap. It still means that Hugo 2 optical input should equal 2Go SD card input to Hugo 2.

Or if you believe in Jitterbug and Rob's Hugo 2 USB filtering. Then USB into Hugo 2 should equal 2Go SD card playback.

I would not need a 2Go for any other reason than SD card playback. Even then it would only be for convenience, and better portability, if I bought a 2go. … Am just saying am sceptical about sound quality improvement. Although sound quality improvement from 2Go is probably real, and am only asking really.


----------



## DaddyWhale

ZappaMan said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15537490
> 
> Stick to sandisk to avoid disappointment


I also like https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Micr...d&qid=1587307318&sprefix=512gb,aps,182&sr=8-3

I've used it with the 2go. Nice things: it's a bit cheaper than the equivalent SanDisk; it's sold directly by Amazon, so no concerns about it being fake


----------



## Doody

DaddyWhale said:


> I also like https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-MicroSDXC-Adapter-MB-ME512GA-AM/dp/B07MKSGZM6/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1DAWWEY0ADQAD&dchild=1&keywords=512gb+micro+sd+card&qid=1587307318&sprefix=512gb,aps,182&sr=8-3
> 
> I've used it with the 2go. Nice things: it's a bit cheaper than the equivalent SanDisk; it's sold directly by Amazon, so no concerns about it being fake


i've had a zillion micro sd cards over the years, and imho, the tech is just prone to failure eventually. i have no clue how they fail or how to avoid it. sandisk is certainly solid ime, and my brand of choice generally since they seem to be the prime innovators on new larger sizes, but i've had sandisk cards crap out, for sure. my only advice, fwiw, is to stick to the major brands; make sure you're not getting fake stuff; and _hope and pray_ .

doody


----------



## rwelles

radnor said:


> Difference between mojopoly and h2g? Big? How?



I was specifically referring to WiFi reception. I can use the 2Go in places where the Poly would drop out. As to the difference between MP and H2Go, the H2Go is quite noticeably better even to my aging ears.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## AndrewOld

PANURUS said:


> For my part, I will smile while thinking: Ah, if I could be part of the blessed who do not perceive the small differences.


Smile away,.


----------



## muski

radnor said:


> Is there a noticeable sound difference between mojopoly and h2g? If so what? Thanks


I’d say most of what your hear is the improvement of Hugo2 over Mojo and typical of other’s impressions: more clarity that allows you hear all of the layering of instruments, better attack and decay detail, and tighter and more controlled bass. With the 2Go I can hear a “blackness” (lack of low level background noise) that I didn‘t get with other sources. To my ears it’s a pretty noticeable difference, but of course, everyone’s hearing differs, so YRMV.


----------



## muski (Apr 19, 2020)

rwelles said:


> I was specifically referring to WiFi reception. I can use the 2Go in places where the Poly would drop out. As to the difference between MP and H2Go, the H2Go is quite noticeably better even to my aging ears.


Very interesting, esp. as there was a 4db difference in WiFi signal strength between my Poly and 2go. Does your wifi router show signal strength in dB for attached devices? I’d be curious to get readings for both devices in a location where your 2Go outperforms the Poly. Makes me wonder about my unit...


----------



## muski

I‘m noticing some other strange Poly vs 2Go behavior: my Poly can play 192/24 from Roon with a -73db signal from my router. I located my 2Go in a spot where it gets a -70db signal, and yet despite this stronger signal, it fails after 3 or 4 seconds of 192/24 Roon playback. Makes me think the 2Go’s Roon client code hasn’t been properly tuned.


----------



## DaddyWhale

muski said:


> I‘m noticing some other strange Poly vs 2Go behavior: my Poly can play 192/24 from Roon with a -73db signal from my router. I located my 2Go in a spot where it gets a -70db signal, and yet despite this stronger signal, it fails after 3 or 4 seconds of 192/24 Roon playback. Makes me think the 2Go’s Roon client code hasn’t been properly tuned.


I don't have roon. But I've noticed the same issue over dlna on 176/24. No problems with lower resolution files, nor with 176/24 from the microsd.

My guess is that it's not roon-specific


----------



## rwelles

muski said:


> Very interesting, esp. as there was a 4db difference in WiFi signal strength between my Poly and 2go. Does your wifi router show signal strength in dB for attached devices? I’d be curious to get readings for both devices in a location where your 2Go outperforms the Poly. Makes me wonder about my unit...



I don't have a method to measure from the router. Only that in spots where the Poly would lose connection, the 2Go does not. I don't have any reason to doubt your measurements.


----------



## theveterans

Still don’t get the lack of 5 GHz band. Most of the wireless routers these days have a 3-6 mesh system where the transition between the APs are seamless this the argument of low range causing more dropouts are null. If Chord made the 2go 2yu with the 5 GHz band, I would’ve at least considered their streaming solution. If want to stream DSD 512 (45.2 Mb/s) without interruptions that needs at least 60Mbps (accounting for overhead). Now add other devices that also streams Netflix, etc at 30 Mbps, you can easily overwhelm a 2.4 GHz bandwidth WiFi. With a 2T2R 802.11ac WiFi at 780/866.7 Mbps connection, those demands are covered with more than enough wireless overhead.

I can max out my 400 Mbps internet Speed over WiFi with just a simple 5 GHz WiFi connection, and the latency is also minimal since 5 GHz is much more stable at high signal strength than 2.4 GHz can ever hope to achieve


----------



## Doody

_Fascinating_ WiFi data, gentlemen. Please keep sharing! I haven't had time to test my WiFi setup, unfortunately.

Doody


----------



## muski (Apr 19, 2020)

Totally agr


theveterans said:


> Still don’t get the lack of 5 GHz band. Most of the wireless routers these days have a 3-6 mesh system where the transition between the APs are seamless this the argument of low range causing more dropouts are null. If Chord made the 2go 2yu with the 5 GHz band, I would’ve at least considered their streaming solution. If want to stream DSD 512 (45.2 Mb/s) without interruptions that needs at least 60Mbps (accounting for overhead). Now add other devices that also streams Netflix, etc at 30 Mbps, you can easily overwhelm a 2.4 GHz bandwidth WiFi. With a 2T2R 802.11ac WiFi at 780/866.7 Mbps connection, those demands are covered with more than enough wireless overhead.
> 
> I can max out my 400 Mbps internet Speed over WiFi with just a simple 5 GHz WiFi connection, and the latency is also minimal since 5 GHz is much more stable at high signal strength than 2.4 GHz can ever hope to achieve


I couldn’t agree more. Sitting in the same spot where my 2Go can’t play 192/24 on 2.4GHz, my iPad Pro gets 400-500mbps down over 5GHz. Even the new Devialet products support 5GHz.

Oh, and the new iPad Pro is WiFi 6 (802.11ax), so Chord just released a new product that is two generations behind in WiFi tech.


----------



## thisisvv

Some Analysis. 
Previous Setup 
Customized No Fan Skull canyon NUC i7 with 32gb ram and windows 2016 server with HDPlex Linear power supply  connected to Chord Dave through USB to ETHERNET Converter (Linear power supply)  to EAR 868 -AMp->speaker
music was on another NAS server. Connected through wifi. 

New Set up: 
Chord hugo 2go  -.preamp - AmP->Speaker


Songs on Microsd sounds way better (depth , weight sepration etc) then the i used to get from PC remember i am right now in huso 2 vs Chord dave . 2GO stays. For Qobuz its borderline  but i think its mostly  because PC had Chord Dave. THis is Hugo 2. 

I am waiting for 2yo and then running this to Chord Dave that should be another level.

V
PS: Just buy this digital transport the PC USB music is just a rabbit hole.


----------



## alekc

muski said:


> Totally agr
> 
> I couldn’t agree more. Sitting in the same spot where my 2Go can’t play 192/24 on 2.4GHz, my iPad Pro gets 400-500mbps down over 5GHz. Even the new Devialet products support 5GHz.
> 
> Oh, and the new iPad Pro is WiFi 6 (802.11ax), so Chord just released a new product that is two generations behind in WiFi tech.



Poly "horror stories" together with lack of 5Ghz support on 2Go made me ignore both products unfortunately, especially at those price tags. However it seems there are plenty of customers who do not care nor need such functionality and are not very demanding considering price level. In my book Chord makes great audio devices and clearly lacks expertise, knowledge and engineering skills in area of network devices. This should not be surprising since how many network equipment manufactures make great DACs or AMPs? What is surprising for me is that company that goes into such lengthy an costly development processes for audio devices caring about all those little details has no problem at all releasing such add-ons.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I had 2Go on the go yesterday (hotspot) and all today on WiFi. 

wow!


----------



## DaddyWhale

Peter Hyatt said:


> I had 2Go on the go yesterday (hotspot) and all today on WiFi.
> 
> wow!


What specifically? I also love it!


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Apr 19, 2020)

DaddyWhale said:


> What specifically? I also love it!



I have my entire orchestral & opera library with me.  (SD cards) Whatever strikes me to listen to, I have with me on the greatest DAC I could afford. 

I get the H2 sound quality wherever I am.

I am so enjoying this.

I was planning on waiting until reviews came in before purchasing.
yet —-when companies allowed us to 
Pre order:


I folded like a cheap suit.



I don’t know what that actually means but I know  it definitely happened to me.


😇


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 20, 2020)

PANURUS said:


> Regarding listening to differences, it is relative and proportional to the level of requirement of the audiophile. Whoever has learned to distinguish small differences, often becomes the victim of his approach. Because as soon as the differences are heard, they disturb.
> If you are lucky not to hear, the pollution generated by the mains supply of the Hugo2, you will not hear it when it is used with the 2go. For my part, I use the Hugo2 either on its battery or on power bank.
> Lately, I was surprised that the difference between certain optical fibers was also audible with the Hugo2. I've been told this for 30 years and I never wanted to believe it.
> I also tried to improve things with a Jitterbug, and even on my Dave, but however it never allowed me to improve the situation in terms of quality that the Poly offers to the Mojo as regards the 'USB input.
> ...



My Hugo 2 was resigned to battery operation only. I have a Qutest and TT2 connected to my PC now.

Regarding power supply noise, I suppose there are gadgets like iFi iPurifier, to neutralise DC power supply noise.

However I never really heard a difference with Hugo 2, from battery compared to PSU plugged in.

I still don't deny 'small differences' as you describe them though. I probably never really gave testing enough time. Like I only ever compared USB vs optical with Hugo 2, quite briefly. Whereas another example, I compared Jriver in bit-perfect mode vs Media Go in non-bit-perfect mode, for a month. (I trialled JRiver for a month, then when the trial was over, went back to Media Go. Music immediately sounded colder, flatter, and less engaging. I bought Jriver.)

I always felt I should have compared Hugo 2 PSU vs battery playback, for a longer time. Also optical vs USB. In shorter tests though, both sounded the same to me.


----------



## TKpurple

GreenBow said:


> My Hugo 2 was resigned to battery operation only. I have a Qutest and TT2 connected to my PC now.
> 
> Regarding power supply noise, I suppose there are gadgets like iFi iPurifier, to neutralise DC power supply noise.
> 
> ...


Imho the improvement 2go brings is not related to the powering Hugo2 battery v anything else. I never could hear the  difference if my hugo 2 was mains or only battery powered. I am not some kind of gold ear person and I do not find differences between various h2 filters as material. I still think i hear serious improvement between 2go and other sources i had used. Of course I can not fully exclude that I am subject of some kind of placebo effect. But each time i tried any sort of comparision with my other equipement differences seems to be very evident. I am not pretending i know why and how though.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 20, 2020)

If I remember correctly, Rob Watts designed the Hugo 2 (and the Mojo) for portable use. And phones are much better sources than a laptop for example. Hence the Hugo 2 and Mojo lack key elements that you do not find on the Hugo TT which makes them more sensitive to bad sources.

So it is expected that the 2GO will sound better than let’s say a laptop over USB connection with the Hugo 2(just like how the Mojo is better with the Poly). That is actually the only reason I was interested in the 2GO (as I am actually fine with using the Hugo 2 wired).

However I do not expect the same differences with the Hugo TT and Chord Dave if the Chord 2GO + 2YU is used as these DAC’s are better designed than the Hugo 2 and Mojo. But if I can get my hands on demo model of the Chord 2YU, I can test it out.


----------



## GreenBow

ubs28 said:


> If I remember correctly, Rob Watts designed the Hugo 2 (and the Mojo) for portable use. And phones are much better sources than a laptop for example. Hence the Hugo 2 and Mojo lack key elements that you do not find on the Hugo TT which makes them more sensitive to bad sources.
> 
> So it is expected that the 2GO will sound better than let’s say a laptop over USB connection with the Hugo 2(just like how the Mojo is better with the Poly). That is actually the only reason I was interested in the 2GO (as I am actually fine with using the Hugo 2 wired).



The Mojo would benefit from Poly if you were not using e.g. a Jitterbug to filter RFI with Mojo USB.

Hugo 2 was designed with RFI filtering on the USB input.


----------



## ubs28

GreenBow said:


> The Mojo would benefit from Poly if you were not using e.g. a Jitterbug to filter RFI with Mojo USB.
> 
> Hugo 2 was designed with RFI filtering on the USB input.



I’m pretty sure the Hugo 2 lacks stuff like galvanic isolation which the Hugo TT does have.


----------



## Currawong

Wynnytsky said:


> I think Win10 is free now.  You can get a very recent ISO from the torrents and make a bootable USB thumb drive from that.  I _NEVER_ upgrade.



You can get one direct from Microsoft! Why take the risk torrenting something that might be loaded with malware?



GreenBow said:


> The issue for me is that the DAC sees the music files identically whether from Poly/2Go or another source. If you rule out RFI from PC for example; by maybe using optical. Then the signal is the same at the DAC.



I'm sure it is only RFI, except where I had a long, cheap, optical cable that resulted in horrid audio from the Hugo 2. 
A DAC though doesn't "see" a music file. It receives a PCM (or DSD) data stream.



theveterans said:


> If want to stream DSD 512 (45.2 Mb/s) without interruptions that needs at least 60Mbps (accounting for overhead).



With the greatest respect, you'd be crazy!   5 megabytes/second transfer for DSD 512, when the majority of what you are transferring is inaudible, high-frequency noise generated by the original ADC that made the recording? That's a complete waste of time IMO.  Even a lot of 192k recordings are mostly ADC noise above 48 kHz.  If you must be crazy (as we all can be periodically) then a long ethernet cable is the way to go.



GreenBow said:


> Regarding power supply noise, I suppose there are gadgets like iFi iPurifier, to neutralise DC power supply noise.
> 
> However I never really heard a difference with Hugo 2, from battery compared to PSU plugged in.



Likewise. I recall that people who had noise issues with the stock PSU, it turned out to be that the noise generated by the PSU was not being picked up by the Hugo 2, but by amps connected to the same power supply! I have all my wall warts on a filtered power board for this reason.

A few weeks ago, I built a very long power cable out of spare, 18AWG speaker cable so that I could hook my system up to a spare socket on the other side of my room. Afterwards, the whole system sounded a bit darker, which suggests I may have knocked out a bit more noise.


----------



## TKpurple

In my experience 2go offers  much better sound then IPhone connected through CCK cable, however I never used any jitterbugs or other similar devices in between.


----------



## MSXX

I received my 2go before the weekend. I don't have my SD'cards at the moment so I only been using tidal (streaming). I have been plagued by pops and clicks too in a very bad way. So bad that my initial respons were to get a refund. I started out using the tidal app and airplay to 2go which was terrible as the pops or jitter were very present (sounds like there is a very old transister radio is playing/buzzing at a very low volume behind the music). I just switched to the m-connect app because someone here recommended it. it just works now - and sounds great. I am not very tech-savvy so a little anxious about my purchase - I will report back.


----------



## miketlse

MSXX said:


> I received my 2go before the weekend. I don't have my SD'cards at the moment so I only been using tidal (streaming). I have been plagued by pops and clicks too in a very bad way. So bad that my initial respons were to get a refund. I started out using the tidal app and airplay to 2go which was terrible as the pops or jitter were very present (sounds like there is a very old transister radio is playing/buzzing at a very low volume behind the music). I just switched to the m-connect app because someone here recommended it. it just works now - and sounds great. I am not very tech-savvy so a little anxious about my purchase - I will report back.


Sorry to hear about your issues.
As you have read, there are several other posters experiencing the same issue.
It will help Chord identify the root cause, if they get as much feedback from owners as possible.
To help this, please could you email support@chordelectronics.co.uk so that they can log your issue, and maybe they can then suggest some configurations for you to test.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Infoseeker

Any way to stream from UAPP on Android to my 2Go?


----------



## KHADIS

Infoseeker said:


> Any way to stream from UAPP on Android to my 2Go?


Hi,

is the Hugo 2yu already available ?

KHa


----------



## DaddyWhale

Infoseeker said:


> Any way to stream from UAPP on Android to my 2Go?


I've not tried it myself. Doesn't uapp allow dlna/upnp? If it does, it should work (I think  )


----------



## miketlse

KHADIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> is the Hugo 2yu already available ?
> 
> KHa


Sadly no, it has been delayed because of Covid.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15549514


----------



## KHADIS

miketlse said:


> Sadly no, it has been delayed because of Covid.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15549514


Ok I see !
Until when ?


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## miketlse

KHADIS said:


> Ok I see !
> Until when ?


Only @Matt Bartlett can hope to answer that, and even he may not be able to give exact dates, given that we are in the middle of a pandemic situation.


----------



## supervisor

just hearing the "clicks" and "pops" for the first time. only experience it via Airplay.


----------



## joshnor713

supervisor said:


> just hearing the "clicks" and "pops" for the first time. only experience it via Airplay.



Are you sure just with Airplay? I notice them with any playback method.

I got a new router recently. Gonna switch out this week and see if there's any difference.


----------



## ubs28

joshnor713 said:


> Are you sure just with Airplay? I notice them with any playback method.
> 
> I got a new router recently. Gonna switch out this week and see if there's any difference.



Yes, it is Airplay only. DLNA works fine if I use the Chord Poly as a benchmark.

Quite interesting that people who were claiming “no issues” are now also finding that they run into the same issue with Airplay.

So probably all 2GO’s have this issue most likely.


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> Yes, it is Airplay only. DLNA works fine if I use the Chord Poly as a benchmark.
> 
> Quite interesting that people who were claiming “no issues” are now also finding that they run into the same issue with Airplay.
> 
> So probably all 2GO’s have this issue most likely.



Granted when I say any mode, I mean BubbleUPnP streaming from Tidal or accessing sdcard content on my Android phone, or Airplay on my secondary iPhone. Haven't tried any other programs, like mconnect or glider.

I hope this problem is a software one that can be fixed without a recall. The more time I spend with it, the more I notice the blips. Pretty darn distracting at this point, especially for a device that has "pure audio" boldly printed when you open the box.


----------



## Doody

joshnor713 said:


> Pretty darn distracting at this point, especially for a device that has "pure audio" boldly printed when you open the box.



Think of it as *PURE AUDIO++*

 

Doody


----------



## supervisor

joshnor713 said:


> Are you sure just with Airplay? I notice them with any playback method.
> 
> I got a new router recently. Gonna switch out this week and see if there's any difference.



no issues with Roon, DLNA/UPnP, or SD card (so far). just Airplay.


----------



## muski (Apr 20, 2020)

alekc said:


> In my book Chord makes great audio devices and clearly lacks expertise, knowledge and engineering skills in area of network devices. This should not be surprising since how many network equipment manufactures make great DACs or AMPs? What is surprising for me is that company that goes into such lengthy an costly development processes for audio devices caring about all those little details has no problem at all releasing such add-ons.


Very, very well said! Every Chord audio product is breathtaking-ly delightful. No other audio product has given me such joy as M Scaler + DAVE. And, at their respective price points, on a joy/$ basis, the Hugo 2 and Mojo out-delight all the competitors I've auditioned.

And this is what makes the Poly & 2Go so frustrating. Yes, they sort of work, but as they're so fiddly, unintuitive and buggy, interacting with them is far from "delightful". Yes, once configured to particular use case (Roon, SD, DLNA, etc), they get out of the way and you're back to the joy of the Mojo or Hugo 2, but moving between the use cases is frustrating. It doesn't need to be this way—a great app developer could easily redesign the user experience to make it a frictionless and delightful.

My guess is that Chord is getting really poor advice from an external consultant/firmware/app developer who somehow convinced an otherwise amazing product team at Chord that what they're building is somehow worthy of Chord's brand. It's not, and Chord needs to find another partner to move these products forward.

muski


----------



## quodjo105

Looking for a headphone recommendation to pair with my Hugo2go . I'm debating between utopia and empyrean . Anyone with these 2 headphones care to share how they sound with the Hugo2go?..and which one is the best pairing . thanks


----------



## Slim1970

quodjo105 said:


> Looking for a headphone recommendation to pair with my Hugo2go . I'm debating between utopia and empyrean . Anyone with these 2 headphones care to share how they sound with the Hugo2go?..and which one is the best pairing . thanks


I’d throw in the Audeze 4z into that mix as well. I currently have one I’m evaluating. When paired with the Hugo 2 they plays to each other’s strengths to create a portable combo like I’ve never heard.


----------



## musickid

Well it's reached that point in the rotational cycle of posts where the weekly discussion concerning my ipod touch roon endpoint is just about due....many thanks mk.


----------



## radnor

Slim1970 said:


> I’d throw in the Audeze 4z into that mix as well. I currently have one I’m evaluating. When paired with the Hugo 2 they plays to each other’s strengths to create a portable combo like I’ve never heard.


can you expand on the 4z with h2g soundquality? did you try 4z with mojopoly? i have and was not impressed.from tt2 mscaler seemed like another beast. curious about h2g experience


----------



## musickid

4z sounds great but as with all audeze heavy cans the comfort was bad for me.


----------



## enragedlemon

supervisor said:


> no issues with Roon, DLNA/UPnP, or SD card (so far). just Airplay.



There is definitely an issue with AirPlay but I think it is caused by certain network configurations. Hopefully this is the case as it should be a relatively painless fix.


----------



## Slim1970

radnor said:


> can you expand on the 4z with h2g soundquality? did you try 4z with mojopoly? i have and was not impressed.from tt2 mscaler seemed like another beast. curious about h2g experience


Sure, I sold the Mojo when I got my Hugo 2 and never looked back. So I can’t comment on the Mojo/4z pairing. I can say that the Hugo 2 was a significant step up in sound quality to my ears. I tried the 4z’s on a couple different amps, like the Gilmore Lite Mk2 and the Cavalli Liquid Carbon 2.0 that I have. But it wasn’t until I tried them with Hugo 2 that I sat up in my chair. The clarity, detail and dynamics jumped out at me. The bass was deep, defined, and impactful. The mids were were clearer, cleaner, and vocals were sweeter. The treble had more clarity and became more open sounding. Imaging and instrument placement took a step up. It just took the 4z’s to another level to my ears.


----------



## miketlse

I am continuing to update the spreadsheet with posters and issues.
Focusing here just on those owners who are experiencing the clicking issue, some of you are mentioning that the clicking only occurs when using Airplay.
That is interesting feedback, but would be even better with additional info, so:
@NYanakiev , @Doody , @Feedbacker , @muski , @mrandery , @Ards , @EdDale , @MSXX are you able to post whether:

clicking only with Airplay
clicking with Airplay and other connection methods (named)
clicking with other connection methods (named), but excluding Airplay



NameStatusCommentsNYanakiev07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)Doody07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)supervisor07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)when using Airplayubs2807 - Owned - Problems (clicking)when using Airplayjoshnor71307 - Owned - Problems (clicking)All methodsenragedlemon07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)when using AirplayFeedbacker07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)muski07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)mrandery07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)Ards07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)EdDale 07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)MSXX07 - Owned - Problems (clicking)


----------



## Feedbacker

miketlse said:


> I am continuing to update the spreadsheet with posters and issues.
> Focusing here just on those owners who are experiencing the clicking issue, some of you are mentioning that the clicking only occurs when using Airplay.
> That is interesting feedback, but would be even better with additional info, so:
> @NYanakiev , @Doody , @Feedbacker , @muski , @mrandery , @Ards , @EdDale , @MSXX are you able to post whether:
> ...


'All methods' for me


----------



## Feedbacker

I should perhaps add that I have now received a replacement unit from Chord/Audio Sanctuary, who have been excellent, and the clicking issue persists. I'm concluding that it is unlikely to be a hardware problem, therefore, though it isn't conclusive proof. At least Chord now have a unit which has exhibited the behaviour in their possession, so I'm thinking we have to watch this space...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I had pops (sounding like an old vinyl) which have disappeared with the disengaging  of the internet provider’s router.

No issues.


----------



## uzi2

Peter Hyatt said:


> I had pops (sounding like an old vinyl) which have disappeared with the disengaging  of the internet provider’s router.
> 
> No issues.


That makes sense as the pops and clicks are likely to be caused by drops in the signal. It is very possible that the WiFi and ethernet hardware within the 2Go is below par and if anything else in the chain is not top spec then problems will arise.


----------



## enragedlemon

uzi2 said:


> That makes sense as the pops and clicks are likely to be caused by drops in the signal. It is very possible that the WiFi and ethernet hardware within the 2Go is below par and if anything else in the chain is not top spec then problems will arise.



I’ve noticed by doing some logging on my router that the 2go doesn’t get a connection speed faster than 72Mbit/s. That means it’s only supports 20Mhz with a single data stream (no MIMO). That’s extremely strange for anything in 2020. @Matt Bartlett I am hoping this is just a software limit (for battery life) rather than a hardware one as this would seriously impact the range the 2go can perform at.


----------



## Currawong

PANURUS said:


> Have you ever found an explanation for this?
> From my experience, the fiber does not have to be longer than the one in the Hugo2 box. And even those made of borosilicate glass or quartz do not all give the same results. I was disappointed with the audioquest Carbon and Forest fibers. I will test the diamond soon with the 2yu.
> 545 euro for 0.75 m, that leaves you dreaming.
> Currently, I'm using 2 Wireworld Supernova for the mscaler and the Dave.
> What are you using?



I'm using the 1300 strand Sysconcepts optical cable. IMO the super-expensive optical cables are a waste of money.  To the Hugo 2, from the D300REF streamer, a longish stock Chord optical cable and the Sysconcepts were the same.

I suspect that with the very cheap Sony optical cable, which I connected from my iMac, that the distortion/jitter was simply so high that the Hugo 2 couldn't correct for it.



quodjo105 said:


> Looking for a headphone recommendation to pair with my Hugo2go . I'm debating between utopia and empyrean . Anyone with these 2 headphones care to share how they sound with the Hugo2go?..and which one is the best pairing . thanks



Have you seen my review of the Empyrean? I'm going to throw the Final D8000 Pro in your list. I'm going to review it soon, but it sits in the middle between them.


----------



## pjw241142

I’m listening using a second hand mint pair of Nightowls. Sounds pretty good to me...,,


----------



## Mitr1anton

Hello.
2go with Android, Roon working good
no clicks no pops


----------



## Doody

miketlse said:


> I am continuing to update the spreadsheet with posters and issues.
> Focusing here just on those owners who are experiencing the clicking issue, some of you are mentioning that the clicking only occurs when using Airplay.
> That is interesting feedback, but would be even better with additional info, so are you able to post whether:
> 
> ...



M:

I don't use Airplay at all. I have only experienced the clicking during *one* listening session. It was unambiguous, crystal clear, repetitive (but not regular) for about 30s to 45s, and unreproducible. Wired ethernet, Airplane mode, Roon endpoint. I was almost certainly playing that track redbook from Tidal.

D


----------



## supervisor

if someone asked me to describe the noise, i would say "static" or "vinyl pops", not really "clicking" per se on my end


----------



## Doody (Apr 21, 2020)

supervisor said:


> if someone asked me to describe the noise, i would say "static" or "vinyl pops", not really "clicking" per se on my end


Violent agreement. When it happened I literally thought someone had recorded actual "vinyl pops" into the recording. This was not that "digital noise" static that you get when the signal just won't resolve. Not 'clicking' IME either. Sounded just like a pop on a vinyl record (which may just be "digital static" of a very short duration of course). Some sort of a data SNAFU .

Doody

PS: If this is some sort of data drop-out, it has to be on the 2go end (and presumably fixable via firmware/software). If it isn't 2go, then I have to believe that either:

Two ethernet wires (1.5m each) and a modern network hub are mucking with the data (while anything is possible, this is almost certainly not the culprit); 
Roon is dropping the data and still pushing the song forward - which is behavior I have never seen Roon do (hey - anything is possible though!); or 
Hugo2 suddenly is having a problem with dropping data it receives via USB, which I've never had an issue with in 2+ years of using my Hugo2.
Occam's razor suggests that the data is being mucked with somewhere between when it gets pulled off the network subsystem inside 2go and when it gets shoved over the USB interface into the Hugo2. It's an annoying heads-down debugging problem, IMHO.


----------



## joshnor713

uzi2 said:


> That makes sense as the pops and clicks are likely to be caused by drops in the signal. It is very possible that the WiFi and ethernet hardware within the 2Go is below par and if anything else in the chain is not top spec then problems will arise.



If so, weird that I've never had this happen on the Poly.


----------



## ubs28

I also find it strange that on the Poly it works fine.

Would be quite interesting if the Chord Poly has “better hardware” onboard maybe.


----------



## DaddyWhale

ubs28 said:


> I also find it strange that on the Poly it works fine.
> 
> Would be quite interesting if the Chord Poly has “better hardware” onboard maybe.


That's an interesting idea! But, perhaps, it can be turned on its head. Perhaps the added capabilities in the 2go are to blame? Better jitter control leading to issues? If so, I would lean towards a software/firmware issue.

This is pure conjecture, though!


----------



## supervisor

maybe it's simultaneous Roon + "other" mode?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Using 2Go in desktop mode with Beyer T1.2s 600 ohm.  

anyone try adding an amp?


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> Using 2Go in desktop mode with Beyer T1.2s 600 ohm.
> 
> anyone try adding an amp?


An amp?!?!?!?!

SHUTCHOMOUTH!



Doody


----------



## DaddyWhale

Doody said:


> An amp?!?!?!?!
> 
> SHUTCHOMOUTH!
> 
> ...


I use an amp because my primary headphones are electrostatic. Have no complaints!


----------



## Doody

DaddyWhale said:


> I use an amp because my primary headphones are electrostatic. Have no complaints!


i know. i know. just givin' y'all grief  

only love here.

doody


----------



## MSXX

Peter Hyatt said:


> Using 2Go in desktop mode with Beyer T1.2s 600 ohm.
> 
> anyone try adding an amp?



I am using my 2go and Beyer t1.2 with the RebelAmp - its really great! Highly recommendable!


----------



## miketlse

DaddyWhale said:


> I use an amp because my primary headphones are electrostatic. Have no complaints!


Yes, i know what you mean. For Christmas I bought myself the Drop 95X electrostatic headphones, whilst they were on warehouse closing sale price.
I have used them with both Mojo and Hugo2.
They make it sound like the drummer is playing the cymbals 1m away from your right ear.
Great fun, but I tend to reserve them for the Mojo, but a great introduction to electrostatic headphones.
I am sure that some Stax enthusiast will post that if I spend 2k€ I will be able to hear better sound quality with a Stax system.
Quite possibly true, but for bang per buck, the Koss 95X satisfied my original objective, and revealed to me the potential of electrostatic headphones.


----------



## MSXX

miketlse said:


> I am continuing to update the spreadsheet with posters and issues.
> Focusing here just on those owners who are experiencing the clicking issue, some of you are mentioning that the clicking only occurs when using Airplay.
> That is interesting feedback, but would be even better with additional info, so:
> @NYanakiev , @Doody , @Feedbacker , @muski , @mrandery , @Ards , @EdDale , @MSXX are you able to post whether:
> ...



So far I am only hearing the "pops" when using airplay.


----------



## hardinge (Apr 21, 2020)

supervisor said:


> maybe it's simultaneous Roon + "other" mode?



Think it’s broader. I get the pops (followed closely by the poops) mostly when using 2go’s wifi hotspot mode and local sd files. Also even when everything is off and just resuming play from the gofigure app (so local sd file and airplane mode).


----------



## muski

miketlse said:


> I am continuing to update the spreadsheet with posters and issues.
> Focusing here just on those owners who are experiencing the clicking issue, some of you are mentioning that the clicking only occurs when using Airplay.
> That is interesting feedback, but would be even better with additional info, so:
> @NYanakiev , @Doody , @Feedbacker , @muski , @mrandery , @Ards , @EdDale , @MSXX are you able to post whether:
> ...


I’ve had pops and clicks with Roon and SD playback. I haven’t tried AirPlay.

cheers
muski


----------



## muski

quodjo105 said:


> Looking for a headphone recommendation to pair with my Hugo2go . I'm debating between utopia and empyrean . Anyone with these 2 headphones care to share how they sound with the Hugo2go?..and which one is the best pairing . thanks


I have the Utopias with a Danacable Lazuli Reference cable. Sound is detailed and layered, but warm and not fatiguing. They’re amazing with DAVE + M Scaler and also great with the Hugo 2.


----------



## SoundeScapes

Top of the pops?


----------



## Feedbacker

supervisor said:


> if someone asked me to describe the noise, i would say "static" or "vinyl pops", not really "clicking" per se on my end


I agree with this too. I’ve described it as a glitch before, but the vinyl pop description is pretty accurate.


----------



## enragedlemon

@Doody I missed out on the original lot of Valentinum cases he put up (I'm definitely in the wrong timezone for these things!) so I dropped him a PM on etsy and he added more. I have ordered the black with red stitching and handle (etsy.me/2yz4hoY) but he also has listings for one without the handle (etsy.me/2VZ9YF5) and your red variant (etsy.me/2zcXRMV). The handle one is now sold out (as it was listed as having only one 'stock') but it looks like he will just replenish the listing as there is demand for it, noting that they are made-to-order with a 2 week lead time. Thanks for organising this with him; the cases look spectacular!


----------



## Doody

All I did was measure stuff - and then make a litany of annoying, little suggestions on his original design. He was quite a trooper about it all, honestly (I'm a PITA). My cover is still en route to Boston - looks like it's on its last stop on its way out of Ukraine).

I _hope_ it's all that! 

Doody


----------



## HONEYBOY

Went against my better judgment to wait and ordered the 2Go today. Should be here tomorrow. Fingers crossed it works well. Will definitely report my findings.


----------



## muski

enragedlemon said:


> I’ve noticed by doing some logging on my router that the 2go doesn’t get a connection speed faster than 72Mbit/s. That means it’s only supports 20Mhz with a single data stream (no MIMO). That’s extremely strange for anything in 2020. @Matt Bartlett I am hoping this is just a software limit (for battery life) rather than a hardware one as this would seriously impact the range the 2go can perform at.


Very interesting. Do you also have a Poly? just wondering how it compares...


----------



## enragedlemon

muski said:


> Very interesting. Do you also have a Poly? just wondering how it compares...



Sadly not! I used to be returned it early last year.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 22, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything official from Chord about this issue and when this is fixed? Since it seems that we are still speculating here, it probably means that we are all still in the dark and a solution to this problem is not in sight yet?

If so, then it looks like I might have to return it as I do not want to risk having a product that might not be fixable at all (if Chord for example arrives at the conclusion that everybody has to buy a new router, they can forget about it since every single smart device I own works fine with my router. Some of my devices like my Samsung 4K TV can stream much more demanding content than the 2GO is capable of without any hiccups.).


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> Has anyone heard anything official from Chord about this issue and when this is fixed? Since it seems that we are still speculating here, it probably means that we are all still in the dark and a solution to this problem is not in sight yet?
> 
> If so, then it looks like I might have to return it as I do not want to risk having a product that might not be fixable at all (if Chord for example arrives at the conclusion that everybody has to buy a new router, they can forget about it since every single smart device I own works fine with my router. Some of my devices like my Samsung 4K TV can stream much more demanding content than the 2GO is capable of without any hiccups.).



I'm disappointed not hearing anything as well. This is a very expensive device.


----------



## ubs28

Peter Hyatt said:


> Using 2Go in desktop mode with Beyer T1.2s 600 ohm.
> 
> anyone try adding an amp?



Nope. I’m using it with the AFC 2 or the Campfire Andromeda which should be fine without an amp. Else the 2GO + Hugo 2 would not be portable anymore.


----------



## PANURUS

Will the owner of the Hugo2 and the 2 GO have to order a second pair of screws apart or will it be in the 2yu box?


----------



## TKpurple

enragedlemon said:


> @Doody I missed out on the original lot of Valentinum cases he put up (I'm definitely in the wrong timezone for these things!) so I dropped him a PM on etsy and he added more. I have ordered the black with red stitching and handle (etsy.me/2yz4hoY) but he also has listings for one without the handle (etsy.me/2VZ9YF5) and your red variant (etsy.me/2zcXRMV). The handle one is now sold out (as it was listed as having only one 'stock') but it looks like he will just replenish the listing as there is demand for it, noting that they are made-to-order with a 2 week lead time. Thanks for organising this with him; the cases look spectacular!


The black one without the handle was made originally  for me. I can fully recommend contacting Valentin via Etsy. ( I already have mojopoly and hugo 2 cases from him) He will do tailored one for your requirements If required. Then when he is ready he will send you link for specific auction. Initial batch was done for specific buyers who contacted him, that’s why it looks like sold fast but I am sure there will be more coming up. The one with the handle is his current full model and also includes detachable flip covering all bottoms and somerhing heat dispassing material. I will report further when I receive my cover.


----------



## Mr X

It’s strange that so many people are having pops and clicks and my whole experience is faultless right now and I’m a heavy daily user for the last 2-3 weeks.  Primarily Tidal via Roon and SD cards in Airplane mode, with the occasional Airplay just to test. 

All I know is that I’m lucky to have great bandwidth (1gb up/down fibre) excellent Wi-FI throughout my house (even in the Garden) via AmpliFi HD and no neighbours interfering with my Wi-fi.
So I can also guess that this is not a hardware fault.


----------



## EdDale (Apr 22, 2020)

Ok Update on my my 2 go after a lot of testing.

First I want to say this is awesome when working properly. The number one thing (ironically given the next bit) is what I’ve seen others here call the darkness or blackness, The lack of any noise is really amazing and tracks where sounds are sparse and spread out - It’s magical. I Love it.

I also do love airplay (even though I think it’s responsible for my “LP style noise issues”)

My weird airplay specific use case is watching Netflix etc - and airplaying the 2go from the iPad 12.9/apple tv. The lack of cables and the Hugo2go complete silence and just the headphone cable is really cool - and airplay is awesome for syncing the video. Weird use case, but it’s fun to have awesome headphone sound without running cables from the Apple TV/iPad etc. No more 1o ft long headphone cables for me.

In theory, airplay is super convenient for streaming and except when the dreaded LP Noise hits it works well.

Pop and click - I have not tried SD playback yet but someone recommend using mconnect so I could stream tidal using UPnP instead of airplay. After two nights of 3 hour plus listening not one pop and click incident.

The pop and click is not a wifi style interruption or stutter. I’d love others to comment on this or see if I’m right. It occurs (randomly) when there is a sudden increase in volume. It’s also important to note the distortion is not a clipping style digital distortion, it’s much softer than that and as others pointed out its more like the noise you get from playing an LP. It’s totally random BUT (and this is where I’d like others help) it seems to me to be triggered by a sudden increase in volume In the source material. It’s a very analog style noise for a digital device!

It then sticks around it’s soft and subtle (not unlike modern tracks which add in analog noise after the fact)  and disappears again until it will suddenly pop up again.

My next step is to get off my but and load up my SD card and test that. But UPnP via mconnectHD is pop and click free for me.

Hope this helps - To reiterate, I love the 2go, makes the Hugo 2 a whole different beast and it’s made me realise that there is something to this cable noise stuff. I should add I’m always on battery.

Ed

PS I’m also  On Amplify HD and can highly recommend it as a mesh network for home use


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 22, 2020)

Mr X said:


> It’s strange that so many people are having pops and clicks and my whole experience is faultless right now and I’m a heavy daily user for the last 2-3 weeks.  Primarily Tidal via Roon and SD cards in Airplane mode, with the occasional Airplay just to test.
> 
> All I know is that I’m lucky to have great bandwidth (1gb up/down fibre) excellent Wi-FI throughout my house (even in the Garden) via AmpliFi HD and no neighbours interfering with my Wi-fi.
> So I can also guess that this is not a hardware fault.



I also have 1Gbps up and down (fibre). So my WiFi should not be an issue.

Would be funny if I have to upgrade to 10Gbps to make the 2GO fully functioning.


----------



## Mr X

ubs28 said:


> I also have 1Gbps up and down (fibre). So my WiFi should not be an issue.



How about network environment? Do you have much interference? I’m just curious as to why so many are getting these pops and clicks and I’ve not had a single one. (Not that I want them!)


----------



## ubs28

Mr X said:


> How about network environment? Do you have much interference? I’m just curious as to why so many are getting these pops and clicks and I’ve not had a single one. (Not that I want them!)



My network equipment is fine considering I stream a lot of movies on the Samsung 4K TV which is a much bigger drain on my network without any hiccups.


----------



## EdDale

I’m really sure in my case its not anything to do with wifi and its not network disruption distortion. Very different to what this is. Not saying that others might be having it,


----------



## Matt Bartlett

So with thanks to @Feedbacker we have been working on the clicks and pops issue to try and narrow it down. I have to say it is extremely difficult for us to replicate but I can confirm it is nothing to do with the network or the WiFi connection. It is a software glitch that we are trying to trace and fix at the moment. As soon as I have anything else I will let you know.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

EdDale said:


> Ok Update on my my 2 go after a lot of testing.
> 
> First I want to say this is awesome when working properly. The number one thing (ironically given the next bit) is what I’ve seen others here call the darkness or blackness, The lack of any noise is really amazing and tracks where sounds are sparse and spread out - It’s magical. I Love it.
> 
> ...


For a test can you try leaving your Airplay volume at maximum and only use the volume control on Hugo2 to set the level. See if this cures the issue of the LP noise you are hearing. Also make sure you have 2Go set to bit perfect mode.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

We've just released a minor update to Android Gofigure to fix some bugs that have been identified.


----------



## Mr X

This just in...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Anyone using 1TB cards, or mostly the 512s?


----------



## joshnor713

Matt Bartlett said:


> So with thanks to @Feedbacker we have been working on the clicks and pops issue to try and narrow it down. I have to say it is extremely difficult for us to replicate but I can confirm it is nothing to do with the network or the WiFi connection. It is a software glitch that we are trying to trace and fix at the moment. As soon as I have anything else I will let you know.



Matt, thanks for the feedback. Great to hear that it's a software not hardware problem. Also interesting that it's that difficult for you guys to replicate.

Any idea why some folks would see it just on Airplay and some (like me) on any playback? Hope the fix covers all cases of course


----------



## DaddyWhale

Matt Bartlett said:


> So with thanks to @Feedbacker we have been working on the clicks and pops issue to try and narrow it down. I have to say it is extremely difficult for us to replicate but I can confirm it is nothing to do with the network or the WiFi connection. It is a software glitch that we are trying to trace and fix at the moment. As soon as I have anything else I will let you know.


Thanks for the update @Matt Bartlett. Just having clarity from Chord makes a great difference. It makes good business sense.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Peter Hyatt said:


> Anyone using 1TB cards, or mostly the 512s?


Aren't you using a 1tb card? In any case I'll test it with the 1tb SanDisk card I have in my phone tonight. Right now I'm using Samsung 512gb cards in both slots. Will report back.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr X said:


> This just in...




Cool. Now I see how the Hugo 2Go connect physically.

Shame Darko can't keep it on track and talks about the loo. Weird bloke. Saw him effing and blinding his way through his Sony ZX300 video.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

DaddyWhale said:


> Aren't you using a 1tb card? In any case I'll test it with the 1tb SanDisk card I have in my phone tonight. Right now I'm using Samsung 512gb cards in both slots. Will report back.



I switched to two 512s only to learn that the indexing issue (repeated, up to 40 min) resolved when I ditched the provider’s router.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Peter Hyatt said:


> I switched to two 512s only to learn that the indexing issue (repeated, up to 40 min) resolved when I ditched the provider’s router.


Yes, reading your post from a few days ago is the reason I haven't yet popped a 1tb card in mine! I imagine I'll put it in (is that a naughty way of saying it?) tonight and wait until the morning for the indexing to complete!


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Matt Bartlett

joshnor713 said:


> Matt, thanks for the feedback. Great to hear that it's a software not hardware problem. Also interesting that it's that difficult for you guys to replicate.
> 
> Any idea why some folks would see it just on Airplay and some (like me) on any playback? Hope the fix covers all cases of course


We're looking at Airplay as well but there is a known Apple bug with Airplay which could be confusing the issue but we are investigating everything in any case.


----------



## Doody

DaddyWhale said:


> Aren't you using a 1tb card? In any case I'll test it with the 1tb SanDisk card I have in my phone tonight. Right now I'm using Samsung 512gb cards in both slots. Will report back.


2 x 512 PNY right now - hoping to have some time this weekend to do a load-up and switch to 1 x 1TB (sandisk) + 1 x 512GB.

Will report back. Y'all know how bashful I am .

Doody


----------



## miketlse

Matt Bartlett said:


> We've just released a minor update to Android Gofigure to fix some bugs that have been identified.


I am getting a strange bug with Poly and GoFigure. My Ipad finds the playlists OK, but on my Android tablet i get this message.


----------



## muski

miketlse said:


> I am getting a strange bug with Poly and GoFigure. My Ipad finds the playlists OK, but on my Android tablet i get this message.


I’ve had the same problem, but intermittently on iOS. Sometimes my playlists show up and sometimes they don’t. The strangest bug was when I could use the forward/back controls to move through tracks from a playlist that I had started and which subsequently disappeared.

So I don’t think it’s Android specific. Really amateur coding and nonexistent QA from Chord’s developer.

muski


----------



## ZappaMan

can anyone compare the sq between airplane mode with ethernet in and out ?
i'd expect it to be better with ethernet out as the device is more isolated from the environment and the network card wouldn't be working as hard.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

miketlse said:


> I am getting a strange bug with Poly and GoFigure. My Ipad finds the playlists OK, but on my Android tablet i get this message.


Hi Mike. Is this whilst using the latest V83 version of Gofigure?


----------



## miketlse

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Mike. Is this whilst using the latest V83 version of Gofigure?


1.2.81 so looks like I need to update.


----------



## GreenBow

Currawong said:


> I'm sure it is only RFI, except where I had a long, cheap, optical cable that resulted in horrid audio from the Hugo 2.
> A DAC though doesn't "see" a music file. It receives a PCM (or DSD) data stream.
> 
> Likewise. I recall that people who had noise issues with the stock PSU, it turned out to be that the noise generated by the PSU was not being picked up by the Hugo 2, but by amps connected to the same power supply! I have all my wall warts on a filtered power board for this reason.
> ...



I use mains filtered power strips too. I wonder if that is why I never heard Hugo 2 supply noise. However I thought the Hugo 2 supplies are supposed to be RF good.

I have the Olsen Sound Fantastic HF6 https://olsondirect.co.uk/sound-fan...hoke-transient-supressor-hi-fi-audio-pdu.html ….  and a Tacima CS947.

When I said the DAC part sees an input. It's an expression, and one I picked up having studied university electronics.

In the case I described where I said a filtered USB input from a DAP = 2Go. The DAC is receiving identical input. Or seeing the same input, as in the DAC does not see noise from the filtered USB input. You could say the DAC has no USB power line input noise.


----------



## miketlse (Apr 23, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Mike. Is this whilst using the latest V83 version of Gofigure?


Hi Matt,
I updated to v83, but still the error message remained.
I rebooted the tablet, and still the message is the same.

Tablet is a Samsung Galaxy Tab A, 10.5 inch.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hardinge

@Matt Bartlett understandably a LOT going on at present but can you give your thoughts on the possibility of adding some other way to engage the gofigure features of play/pause, next track. My issue is that mobile devices are terrible for fluid use of an audio device (especially at work). e.g. i get a call while listening how do i quickly pause a track? Mute not an option as i hate burning through songs in the queue. Same deal at the work desk, someone wants a chat so i have to: pick up iphone, unlock, find app, hit pause. The beauty of DAPs is a physical button that is easy and immediate. Same deal when starting music, why not a dedicated way to just shuffle what's on the card/s?
In lieu of physical buttons on the 2go what is the likelihood of any of the following:
1. upgrade remote option which speaks to the 2go through the Hugo 2. 
2. ability to use an apple remote (or any other remote).
3. (least preferable) mac/pc app that works just like mconnect, rigelian etc (actually anyone know of one already existing?) 

I'll add that the above is all related to SD card playback. 

Many thanks!


----------



## ZappaMan

hardinge said:


> @Matt Bartlett understandably a LOT going on at present but can you give your thoughts on the possibility of adding some other way to engage the gofigure features of play/pause, next track. My issue is that mobile devices are terrible for fluid use of an audio device (especially at work). e.g. i get a call while listening how do i quickly pause a track? Mute not an option as i hate burning through songs in the queue. Same deal at the work desk, someone wants a chat so i have to: pick up iphone, unlock, find app, hit pause. The beauty of DAPs is a physical button that is easy and immediate. Same deal when starting music, why not a dedicated way to just shuffle what's on the card/s?
> In lieu of physical buttons on the 2go what is the likelihood of any of the following:
> 1. upgrade remote option which speaks to the 2go through the Hugo 2.
> 2. ability to use an apple remote (or any other remote).
> ...


My solution is to use an old phone you have about the house just for the purposes of being the remote control. You only need to activate Bluetooth on it.
You can pick up cheap phones second hand for £30.
The phone ends up keeping an almost permanent connection to Gofigure, so start stop is instantaneous.
I Had the same issue as you....


----------



## hardinge

ZappaMan said:


> My solution is to use an old phone you have about the house just for the purposes of being the remote control. You only need to activate Bluetooth on it.
> You can pick up cheap phones second hand for £30.
> The phone ends up keeping an almost permanent connection to Gofigure, so start stop is instantaneous.
> I Had the same issue as you....



Interesting. So the burner phone is just always on, unlocked and showing the play screen. I may go that route in absence of anything better. It would also fix the issue of poor internet on the iphone when hotspotted to the 2go.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

miketlse said:


> Hi Matt,
> I updated to v83, but still the error message remained.
> I rebooted the tablet, and still the message is the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, We will take a look at this. Can you see the playlists on the settings page in Gofigure? It should show you the number of tracks and number of playlists detected. If this is 0 then there is something wrong on the card. With Gofigure open try ejecting the SD card and putting it straight back in again to see if the 2Go rescans and can detect the playlists.


----------



## ZappaMan

hardinge said:


> Interesting. So the burner phone is just always on, unlocked and showing the play screen. I may go that route in absence of anything better. It would also fix the issue of poor internet on the iphone when hotspotted to the 2go.


Yes it’s particularly for when I’m at work as I can’t be seen to be faffing all day on my phone.


----------



## Audrius

Hello, I am considering buying 2Go for using with Hugo2 and in future would use with TT2 in main listening room, when 2you will be available. I am using Roon at home with DigiPro (Raspberry Pi) and Logitech squeeze box. Please let me know if sound quality would be better using 2Go compared to my streamers. Have good and safe weekend, Audrius


----------



## Peter Hyatt

8 Player & Qobuz

I’m not able to stream Qobuz from 8 Player.

the music is “x’d out” with message to disengage “DMR check” in its settings.

turning it off doesn’t change the “x’d” status.

?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

hardinge said:


> @Matt Bartlett understandably a LOT going on at present but can you give your thoughts on the possibility of adding some other way to engage the gofigure features of play/pause, next track. My issue is that mobile devices are terrible for fluid use of an audio device (especially at work). e.g. i get a call while listening how do i quickly pause a track? Mute not an option as i hate burning through songs in the queue. Same deal at the work desk, someone wants a chat so i have to: pick up iphone, unlock, find app, hit pause. The beauty of DAPs is a physical button that is easy and immediate. Same deal when starting music, why not a dedicated way to just shuffle what's on the card/s?
> In lieu of physical buttons on the 2go what is the likelihood of any of the following:
> 1. upgrade remote option which speaks to the 2go through the Hugo 2.
> 2. ability to use an apple remote (or any other remote).
> ...


Hi @hardinge , I'll have a think about this. 
Option 1 is not possible as there isn't a way in the DAC hardware to communicate with 2Go. However although not exactly what you are asking option 2 is available in a limited sense with the remote control that comes with Hugo2. It wouldn't allow you to play or skip tracks but it does allow you to mute or change volume in the event of a call coming in on your phone. It won't help with burning through your tracks though. Option 3 is probably the best option and is available with something like J River Media Centre and I think Audirvana now. These apps will run on your computer and allow you to control 2Go and play music from the SD card. I use J River in the office to control 2Go the other side of the room which leaves my phone free for other tasks. If you use Airplay then this isn't an issue as the music automatically pauses when you get a call.


----------



## ubs28

Audrius said:


> Hello, I am considering buying 2Go for using with Hugo2 and in future would use with TT2 in main listening room, when 2you will be available. I am using Roon at home with DigiPro (Raspberry Pi) and Logitech squeeze box. Please let me know if sound quality would be better using 2Go compared to my streamers. Have good and safe weekend, Audrius



The 2GO, unlike any other streamer, has the ability to recreate the magical sound of vinyl, making your TT2 reproduce analog playback with your digital media.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Peter Hyatt said:


> 8 Player & Qobuz
> 
> I’m not able to stream Qobuz from 8 Player.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, 8Player does not have the correct license key to play high resolution Qobuz content. It's a better to use MConnect which has Tidal/Qobuz built in or you can use the same mediaserver connection from 2Go. There is a 'lite' version you can download for free to try out.


----------



## Audrius

ubs28 said:


> The 2GO, unlike any other streamer, has the ability to recreate the magical sound of vinyl, making your TT2 reproduce analog playback with your digital media.


Hi, with all the discussions about pops and clicks I was not sure if your comment about vinyl was serious or a joke


----------



## ubs28

Audrius said:


> Hi, with all the discussions about pops and clicks I was not sure if your comment about vinyl was serious or a joke



Was a joke


----------



## supervisor

ubs28 said:


> The 2GO, unlike any other streamer, has the ability to recreate the magical sound of vinyl, making your TT2 reproduce analog playback with your digital media.



you joke but Sony DAPs have this feature


----------



## HONEYBOY

Got the 2Go yesterday. The initial set up to connect to my network was quite straight forward. As an iOS Developer, the look and feel of the Gofigure app is hard on the eyes. As the first experience with the product for set up, I imagined better UI/UX for this type of product. 

Tried using Airplay, and it was quite unlistenable. Constant noise which feels like data dropouts. There is also a distinct delay between actions in the app, and subsequent response. Hitting Pause, or Play and there is a slight delay. I suspect also that there may be an issue with Airplay and various iOS versions. I am on iOS 13. Don't quite have a device with a lower version to test.

Since Airplay was a no go, I downloaded Roon, which automatically detected the 2Go and it's been smooth sailing from there. Feels like the 2Go Hugo 2 setup via Roon, at least,  has a slightly more organic sound, as in less cold, but need more listening time.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

HONEYBOY said:


> Got the 2Go yesterday. The initial set up to connect to my network was quite straight forward. As an iOS Developer, the look and feel of the Gofigure app is hard on the eyes. As the first experience with the product for set up, I imagined better UI/UX for this type of product.
> 
> Tried using Airplay, and it was quite unlistenable. Constant noise which feels like data dropouts. There is also a distinct delay between actions in the app, and subsequent response. Hitting Pause, or Play and there is a slight delay. I suspect also that there may be an issue with Airplay and various iOS versions. I am on iOS 13. Don't quite have a device with a lower version to test.
> 
> Since Airplay was a no go, I downloaded Roon, which automatically detected the 2Go and it's been smooth sailing from there. Feels like the 2Go Hugo 2 setup via Roon, at least,  has a slightly more organic sound, as in less cold, but need more listening time.


Thanks for the feedback so far. I must say that we are not getting the noise issues with Airplay but it is something we are actively looking at. I mentioned this previously but can you see if you get the same noise issue when the Airplay volume is set to maximum and then use the volume control on Hugo2 instead. Also just to note there will be a delay on Airplay as the data stream and commands are buffered as part of the protocol.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

By the way after the great video from Darko this week we now have the first review of 2Go in from WhatHiFi.
https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/chord-2go


----------



## Malcyg (Apr 24, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> By the way after the great video from Darko this week we now have the first review of 2Go in from WhatHiFi.
> https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/chord-2go



Good review and well deserved. Despite the niggles that some seem to be experiencing, there is no doubt that H2Go is a game changing piece of kit. I am playing it through a Manley Absolute headphone amp and enjoying the experience actually a little more than plugging directly into my Blu Dave.

Edit - does anyone else find sending Roon to H2Go by Wifi to sound very slightly better than via Ethernet?


----------



## MSXX

HONEYBOY said:


> Got the 2Go yesterday. The initial set up to connect to my network was quite straight forward. As an iOS Developer, the look and feel of the Gofigure app is hard on the eyes. As the first experience with the product for set up, I imagined better UI/UX for this type of product.
> 
> Tried using Airplay, and it was quite unlistenable. Constant noise which feels like data dropouts. There is also a distinct delay between actions in the app, and subsequent response. Hitting Pause, or Play and there is a slight delay. I suspect also that there may be an issue with Airplay and various iOS versions. I am on iOS 13. Don't quite have a device with a lower version to test.
> 
> Since Airplay was a no go, I downloaded Roon, which automatically detected the 2Go and it's been smooth sailing from there. Feels like the 2Go Hugo 2 setup via Roon, at least,  has a slightly more organic sound, as in less cold, but need more listening time.



My issues with getting "noise" on airplay is with volume set at maximum.


----------



## MSXX

I thought I might report back after spending some time with the 2go. I really have mixed feelings about it. In theory it is the perfect device but in practice for me at least it is not working as expected. Maybe it is me - I am not very tech-savvy. My hope about the 2go was also that my family could use it as well. To use it as a streamer dac for my family in our living room and when the kids are sleeping I could unplug it and plug it in my head-fi rig. 

But apparently the 2go is a no-go for my spouse at least. Airplay in tidal is full of noise and unstable. We downloaded m-connect and 8-player pro. The m-connect app works but stops playing after the 3-6 songs we have queued up. 8 player is not working at all. When we stream tidal to it it just skips all the songs we have selected. When playing Roon everything is working perfectly. But my initial idea when I bought the 2go was to ditch Roon as I/we do not have a spare computer we could dedicate to the core-duty and we do not have the funds for roon server... 

A bug that is very irritating is that on my iPhone SE I can't seem to connect to the gofigure app, but when using my work iPhone which is also an SE I can connect. My wife's iPhone 11 can also connect. It is only my phone - just keep getting that spinning circle. And I tried turning the 2go-hugo on and off many many times plus shutting off and turning on my phone and also shutting the other phones off as well. Nothing works.


----------



## Widell

MSXX said:


> I thought I might report back after spending some time with the 2go. I really have mixed feelings about it. In theory it is the perfect device but in practice for me at least it is not working as expected. Maybe it is me - I am not very tech-savvy. My hope about the 2go was also that my family could use it as well. To use it as a streamer dac for my family in our living room and when the kids are sleeping I could unplug it and plug it in my head-fi rig.
> 
> But apparently the 2go is a no-go for my spouse at least. Airplay in tidal is full of noise and unstable. We downloaded m-connect and 8-player pro. The m-connect app works but stops playing after the 3-6 songs we have queued up. 8 player is not working at all. When we stream tidal to it it just skips all the songs we have selected. When playing Roon everything is working perfectly. But my initial idea when I bought the 2go was to ditch Roon as I/we do not have a spare computer we could dedicate to the core-duty and we do not have the funds for roon server...
> 
> A bug that is very irritating is that on my iPhone SE I can't seem to connect to the gofigure app, but when using my work iPhone which is also an SE I can connect. My wife's iPhone 11 can also connect. It is only my phone - just keep getting that spinning circle. And I tried turning the 2go-hugo on and off many many times plus shutting off and turning on my phone and also shutting the other phones off as well. Nothing works.



Please guide me as I also had same thoughts but at this point does not seem wife friendly, (pun intended), even if I get Roon which seem the best option to make things work smoothly at home (with extra cost, (my node 2i works flawlessly with Bluesound, using it with CH2 via optical... couch way with HD800)......however if I am on the go and want to stream Tidal 24/96 and/or Qobuz upto 24/192 streaming or by downloaded to my iPhone what is the best way and solution, airplay is restricted to CD resolution....so how do I get the Hi-Rez it deserves on the move? (sorry if I missed this if already answered in the thread...)


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 24, 2020)

MSXX said:


> I thought I might report back after spending some time with the 2go. I really have mixed feelings about it. In theory it is the perfect device but in practice for me at least it is not working as expected. Maybe it is me - I am not very tech-savvy. My hope about the 2go was also that my family could use it as well. To use it as a streamer dac for my family in our living room and when the kids are sleeping I could unplug it and plug it in my head-fi rig.
> 
> But apparently the 2go is a no-go for my spouse at least. Airplay in tidal is full of noise and unstable. We downloaded m-connect and 8-player pro. The m-connect app works but stops playing after the 3-6 songs we have queued up. 8 player is not working at all. When we stream tidal to it it just skips all the songs we have selected. When playing Roon everything is working perfectly. But my initial idea when I bought the 2go was to ditch Roon as I/we do not have a spare computer we could dedicate to the core-duty and we do not have the funds for roon server...
> 
> A bug that is very irritating is that on my iPhone SE I can't seem to connect to the gofigure app, but when using my work iPhone which is also an SE I can connect. My wife's iPhone 11 can also connect. It is only my phone - just keep getting that spinning circle. And I tried turning the 2go-hugo on and off many many times plus shutting off and turning on my phone and also shutting the other phones off as well. Nothing works.


Is your iPhone perhaps going to sleep or something after a while, maybe when the screen locks or something?
Try the Rigelian app.
I use iPhone se, so it is compatible. Are you update with ios?
Maybe delete any Bluetooth reference to your device, reboot and try again.
If you were just streaming, you could run roon server on a really cheap raspberry pi.
Go for the roon option, that sounds like the sweet spot, who can help recommend a basic raspberry pi to act as a roon server?
You can install gentoo player as the operating system. Then just choose it to act as roon server.  It’s free and very efficient operating system so it can run on raspberry pi.
Give me a shout if you need a hand setting it up, goes for anyone.
Edit- maybe raspberry pi isn’t powerful enough, but pick up a cheap second hand laptop for the server. People are practically giving them away.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 26, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> By the way after the great video from Darko this week we now have the first review of 2Go in from WhatHiFi.
> https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/chord-2go



Not sure what's going with What Hifi. Intially they reviewed the Hugo 2 as perfect balance between bass and treble.

In this 2Go review, they talk about the Hugo 2 being a bit clinical, lean, and lacking natural warmth.


Well that's just pure garbage! They said something similar of the TT2 saying it erred on the lean side. Whereas I find the TT2 full and meaty.

Considering What HiFi seem are OK with leaner bright kit anyway, like some of the Rega amplifiers. Criticising the balanced Hugo 2 for leaness, is insulting. The Hugo 2 may not initially appear to have quite the weight of other DACs. That's because there is more detail on each sound, compared to other DACs. I noticed that immediately going from Mojo to Hugo 2. Or at least that is what I think. Meaning if you reduce detail, the sound just appears thicker or fatter.

I don't know. Maybe they picked up on something that one or two other 2Go users reported. That Hugo 2 sounded brighter from SD-card. Although I put that down to maybe using the 2Go allowed more detail through, due to maybe less noise.

Calling the TT2 lean leaning, though. Grrr, they got me mad about that.

*(Edit: afterthought. ... I don't mind admitting that when I bought Hugo 2, coming from Mojo, it was detail dazzling. I had to sit with the Hugo 2 for about a month to fully adjust. I knew it was balanced with natural warmth, however at first I was simply outfaced by the detail. I said exactly the same back then when I bought Hugo 2.

Maybe What HiFi were back to that point.)*


----------



## tonyl59

I know I don’t chip in very often, but I have to say that I am really loving the 2go. Paired with my trusty Oppo PM-1s the sound, to my ears, is very detailed and engaging with a very dark background (quite strikingly so, in fact). I do hear the occasional ‘pop’ (doesn’t appear to be source-specific), but this is not distracting from my enjoyment.
Now I’m eagerly awaiting 2yu so that 2go can perform double duty with my Sonoma Model 1, via Audioquest Diamond Ethernet. Matt, any thoughts on when 2yu is likely to be available?
Tony


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 25, 2020)

@ this thread and @miketlse

I am really chuffed that I mentioned my smartphone buying woes recently.

Since Triode User mentioned he replaces batteries in his phones, where non-removable batteries are fitted. I feel way more confident moving forward.

Now I can look at phones with genuine removeable batteries, and ones without. I will however be looking for some ruggedness. My bottom line will be a Gorilla Glass screen. This is essential, because both phones that I have owned for many years, both ended up dropped down stone steps. Both from a high drop, and then bounced all the way down.

If I can not settle on a rugged-phone, I will get a phone with a touch screen and a rugged case for it. A case that depth is no object; for maximum protection. …….. I like the idea of being able to buy a more regular phone, because it broadens choice, and specs available.

After my first looks I found I liked the e.g. the Samsung Galaxy S9. While looking at that, I spotted another flaw generally in that most phones only support up to 256GB SD-card. Hmmm, not brilliant.  … Anyway wha'ever. I'll prob end up with Poly anyway.

Thanks again Triode.


----------



## Currawong

miketlse said:


> Yes, i know what you mean. For Christmas I bought myself the Drop 95X electrostatic headphones, whilst they were on warehouse closing sale price.
> I have used them with both Mojo and Hugo2.
> They make it sound like the drummer is playing the cymbals 1m away from your right ear.
> Great fun, but I tend to reserve them for the Mojo, but a great introduction to electrostatic headphones.
> ...



That's a great little system. I'm shooting a review of it right now. I recommend getting a basic linear PSU for it. I rigged one up and the sound is even better.



Mr X said:


> It’s strange that so many people are having pops and clicks and my whole experience is faultless right now and I’m a heavy daily user for the last 2-3 weeks.  Primarily Tidal via Roon and SD cards in Airplane mode, with the occasional Airplay just to test.
> 
> All I know is that I’m lucky to have great bandwidth (1gb up/down fibre) excellent Wi-FI throughout my house (even in the Garden) via AmpliFi HD and no neighbours interfering with my Wi-fi.
> So I can also guess that this is not a hardware fault.



I'm getting the pops and clicks over ethernet, so I'm going to wait for a firmware update before reviewing it.


----------



## Doody

So I spent a bunch of time playing with the DLNA/UPNP/MPD stuff yesterday evening.

Net-net, FWIW, the ONLY app that is giving me any joy seems to be MConnect - and it's nothing to get excited about, IMHO. I paid for the nonLite version hoping that it's incrementally better - more play time this afternoon. Bubble works for me - until it refuses to,  and requires some sort of broad-strokes reset of anything with a battery or a plug. I only have so much patience.

Tonight I played with seven apps (Android): MConnect, Bubble, Hi-Fi Cast, DMS Explorer, 2player, MediaMonkey, and MPD Control. Some couldn't see 2go at all as a media source device. Some could pull content from the 2go SD cards - but couldn't play to the 2go (mostly with an error like "unsupported format" (FLAC and MP3 - they're 'supported'!)). MConnect is the only app that repeatedly and routinely is working for me. Which isn't to say such function is flawless. Bubble has worked off and on for me the last weeks, but this morning it refused to function properly. Truly weird behavior - even with reboots and restarts. That's what instigated the research exercise.

I am pretty unimpressed with these apps and at how much of a sh1tshow these protocols apparently are. In fairness to the protocols, I've never mucked with the before, so what do I know. I do know that 2go is a $1,295 product that has to be controlled by other people's software - which software is, generally speaking, craptasic. I think this might be an error of judgement on Chord's part. They nailed the 2go Roon endpoint, for sure - and as I've said before, that's "worth the price of entry" in my book if you're a die-hard Roon'er like me.

MConnect "just works" in my book. It sees 2go. It connects to 2go. It plays stuff. Hopefully it stays that way this time .

Doody

PS: Who the feck is Justin Maggard, and what the feck is JF Light Industries and why do they keep showing up in my apps when I talk to 2go?

PPS: Finally got my 1TB SanDisk card loaded up with music yesterday. No drama, other than reindexing issues. Cf.


----------



## miketlse (Apr 26, 2020)

Doody said:


> So I spent a bunch of time playing with the DLNA/UPNP/MPD stuff yesterday evening.
> 
> Net-net, FWIW, the ONLY app that is giving me any joy seems to be MConnect - and it's nothing to get excited about, IMHO. I paid for the nonLite version hoping that it's incrementally better - more play time this afternoon. Bubble works for me - until it refuses to,  and requires some sort of broad-strokes reset of anything with a battery or a plug. I only have so much patience.
> 
> ...


A simple google finds these
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14886063
https://www.axiomaudio.com/boards/ubbthreads.php/topics/421660/DLNA+instructions?.html
https://sourceforge.net/p/minidlna/wiki/Home/

You look to be in danger of diving into the rabbit hole of the original sources of Poly/2Go source code.


----------



## Doody

@Matt Bartlett there are absolutely some bugs with the code that decides whether or not to index/re-index an SD card. When you're futzing with 1TB cards, these are seriously seriously annoying bugs . Y'all have to test this stuff some more.

As best I can tell - and this is admittedly purely anecdotal - 2go needs to index TWICE before it's comfortable that it has an index. The first index then a reindex the next time it powers-up or that card is selected in GF.

Doody


----------



## Doody

miketlse said:


> A simple google finds this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14886063
> https://www.axiomaudio.com/boards/ubbthreads.php/topics/421660/DLNA+instructions?.html


So I did try to _AVT:SetNextAVTransportURI_ my _http-get:*:audio/x-m4a:*_ on the _github.com/medoc92_, but in the end I just ended _UpMPD_. 

Still a bit sore, frankly. Trying ice on it for a bit now .

Doody


----------



## Doody

Lots of varied listening last night [both SD card and wired ethernet Roon endpoint]. No signs of pops or clicks. 

Truly curious why some folks have it a lot and others have it a tiny bit (me) and others don't have it at all. @Matt Bartlett you might want to survey us for how we're set up - it seems there're enough data points (?) to help target the research? Just a thought.

I do live in fear of all pop-and-click all the time. Like Godzilla stepping on Tokyo! 

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

Doody said:


> Tonight I played with seven apps (Android): MConnect, Bubble, Hi-Fi Cast, DMS Explorer, 2player, MediaMonkey, and MPD Control. Some couldn't see 2go at all as a media source device. Some could pull content from the 2go SD cards - but couldn't play to the 2go (mostly with an error like "unsupported format" (FLAC and MP3 - they're 'supported'!)). MConnect is the only app that repeatedly and routinely is working for me. Which isn't to say such function is flawless. Bubble has worked off and on for me the last weeks, but this morning it refused to function properly. Truly weird behavior - even with reboots and restarts. That's what instigated the research exercise.
> 
> I am pretty unimpressed with these apps and at how much of a sh1tshow these protocols apparently are. In fairness to the protocols, I've never mucked with the before, so what do I know. I do know that 2go is a $1,295 product that has to be controlled by other people's software - which software is, generally speaking, craptasic. I think this might be an error of judgement on Chord's part. They nailed the 2go Roon endpoint, for sure - and as I've said before, that's "worth the price of entry" in my book if you're a die-hard Roon'er like me.



This is what bugs me to no end that there's no Google Cast support. With AirPlay, you don't have to rely on others' software, you just play straight out of the streaming app.

Regarding SD card content, it's my opinion that the proper thing should have been that GoFigure plays it. If Chord's streamers make their version of a "DAP", then it should have all it needs to play stored content. All DAPs that I know of, you just plop in an SD card and hit play.


----------



## Doody

joshnor713 said:


> Regarding SD card content, it's my opinion that the proper thing should have been that GoFigure plays it. If Chord's streamers make their version of a "DAP", then it should have all it needs to play stored content. All DAPs that I know of, you just plop in an SD card and hit play.



I concur. Building this control capability into GF wouldn't be rocket science. For simple folks like myself who almost exclusively navigate their SD cards by folder and then hit play on the track they want to play (with whatever follows following), the UI is straightforward (and MConnect nails it, when it's working reliably).

Where it gets messier, I'm guessing, is when people start wanting more creative solutions: playlists, shuffles, casting to, casting from, etc. etc.

In theory, by supporting these standard/open protocols Chord gets access to a broad ecosystem of app developers and other devices it wouldn't if it went proprietary. That said, IMHO the apps aren't up to snuff (and it hasn't changed much since Poly - this isn't a new lesson), so they're hitching their cart to a jalopy when they were hoping to have hitched it to a robust pickup truck. Not their fault that all the other apps are lame. But they probably should support a "painfully simplistic" solution within GoFifugre that bypasses all the bells and whistles BS.

Doody


----------



## Infoseeker

I'd like a system to stream and use an EQ. 

Would love a non bitperfect uapp integration.


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett you might want to survey us for how we're set up - it seems there're enough data points (?) to help target the research? Just a thought.


Such a survey should be technically possible, if it were possible to embed a link to a Google Form, in one of these posts. The Google Form can be set up, to then consolidate all the responses in a spreadsheet, where Matt can then analyse them.


----------



## miketlse (Apr 26, 2020)

Currawong said:


> That's a great little system. I'm shooting a review of it right now. I recommend getting a basic linear PSU for it. I rigged one up and the sound is even better.



That will be an interesting read.


----------



## pjw241142 (Apr 26, 2020)

Doody said:


> I concur. Building this control capability into GF wouldn't be rocket science. For simple folks like myself who almost exclusively navigate their SD cards by folder and then hit play on the track they want to play (with whatever follows following), the UI is straightforward (and MConnect nails it, when it's working reliably).
> 
> Where it gets messier, I'm guessing, is when people start wanting more creative solutions: playlists, shuffles, casting to, casting from, etc. etc.
> 
> ...





Doody said:


> I concur. Building this control capability into GF wouldn't be rocket science. For simple folks like myself who almost exclusively navigate their SD cards by folder and then hit play on the track they want to play (with whatever follows following), the UI is straightforward (and MConnect nails it, when it's working reliably).
> 
> Where it gets messier, I'm guessing, is when people start wanting more creative solutions: playlists, shuffles, casting to, casting from, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Doody - I was on the chord bus once Hugo and Mojo were released.

The simple play straight from the App or DAP like capability without needing 3rd party ones was a suggestion that pre-dated the Poly when we heard that Chord were contemplating some sort of transport. It would be great if Chord could provide that capability. I‘m semi lucky as I use Apple but although Rigelian is ok it occasionally misses a beat. Glider was good but isn’t maintained and can have indexing issues.

So I completely agree -  come on Chord and please give some basic capability in Go-Figure


----------



## MSXX

pjw241142 said:


> So I completely agree - come on Chord and please give some basic capability in Go-Figure



I agree! And lets us stream tidal from the app as well

I have spend the weekend buying and fiddling with different apps to find a solid and stable one which is also easy to use. I can't find a one good app that lets me play an artist on my SD card and if I wish stream another album from that same artist via Tidal. With the money I spend on apps I would rather have giving them all to someone that Chord had partnered with and thereby guaranteeing that it just worked - as intended. I would even have payed extra...

My hopes was that my wife and kids could use the 2go when its connect to our stereo. My wife gave up on it today because of issues with connection and because it is impossible to stream tidal tracks without it just randomly stopping after 3-12 tracks - that's trying with 3 different iPhones and with 3 different apps.

I think you are spot on doody when questioning how a 1280€ product can/dare outsource the user experience to third party app developers. I really want the UI and user experience to match the hardware - which is great by the way.


----------



## jlbrach

as an owner of a ton of chord products and one who loves the chord sound I had pre ordered and planned to own the 2go to use with my 2 SD cards worth of music...when I first saw the product at canjam I was told it was as simple as loading the cards and playing them without fuss....the idea of a chord based DAP without having to take anything else along with me was and is very attractive to me...when I started to read of all the various issues and complications involving the process...ie...only reading 1 card...indexing, the difficulting using 3rd party apps to complete the process it became far less attractive to me...presently I connect my old astell kern 120 with 2 SD card slots to my H2 via optical and use it like that....sadly that seems easier than all the complications involving 3rd party apps etc so I cancelled my order...if and when I read that chord has simplified the process so that I can turn on my H2/2GO and see the 2 cards and play without all sorts of aggravations I am in ...and hopefully that would be on the chord app itself....until then I will stick with my current setup


----------



## rmsanger

MSXX said:


> I am using my 2go and Beyer t1.2 with the RebelAmp - its really great! Highly recommendable!



What are your thoughts on the RebelAmp?  I've seen the Z review but other people are just starting to trickle in with confirmations that they have them.  Does it live up to the hype and worth $500?  Do you think it compares well with the THX stuff and the Robert Neve RNHP?


----------



## ubs28

I pretty much bought all the apps in the Apple Store because Chord did not make a real app for the Chord Poly / 2GO.

It is a great way to stimulate the economy I suppose


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 27, 2020)

IMO, Chord should focus on sound quality first rather than developing a real app. I actually noticed some pops this weekend with DLNA / SD playback (it is very rare so it is quite difficult to notice it) For an audiophile device, this is the number 1 priority.

(I don’t care what What-hifi says, you cannot give a product a 5 star rating on sound if the output is not even good. You don’t give a TV a 5 star rating when the screen distorts and strange artifacts are popping up)


----------



## Doody

ubs28 said:


> IMO, Chord should focus on sound quality first rather than developing a real app. I actually noticed some pops this weekend with DLNA / SD playback (it is very rare so it is quite difficult to notice it) For an audiophile device, this is the number 1 priority.


TBF, Chord is kinda between a rock and a hard place here.

The guys who create successful DAPs have material staffs of firmware engineers and os engineers and application engineers. The customers clamor for streaming Tidal and Qobuz; for multiple SD cards; for casting those SD cards to other devices; for casting other devices to 2go; for playlists and blah blah blah. This is a bunch of work. Their hope was to use open protocols to make it all easy - but that ecosystem appears to be geek-heavy, so the results are not something my mother could use. It's possible they have some bugs too with 2go and GoFigure, but those are almost certainly fixable.

It's a messy spot. They could do something ultra simplistic, and half the customers will argue "my $250 DAP does ALL this stuff!" and they could do something wildly complex, and they'd have to hire a load of people and probably raise prices. They tried the middle ground and it's "working most of the time" which is something, albeit not optimal, as has been pointed out.

I know they learned a lot from Poly, and it appears 2go is less of a release mess than Poly, so that's something. I don't envy them their task here. Let's try to be patient!

Doody


----------



## MSXX (Apr 27, 2020)

rmsanger said:


> What are your thoughts on the RebelAmp? I've seen the Z review but other people are just starting to trickle in with confirmations that they have them. Does it live up to the hype and worth $500? Do you think it compares well with the THX stuff and the Robert Neve RNHP?



I like it. And I think it is well worth its price. Do I think it is the best amp ever - I do not. I haven't heard THX or Neve, so can't comment on that. The reason why I bought it was that I was going for a different sound signature than the THX. Interestingly the difference when using my Beyerdynamic t1.2 straight out of the hugo2go or hugo2go feeding the rebel amp isn't that big, which is maybe saying something about the rebel amp. I definitely get more background noise when using the hugo2go with the rebelamp but I also get a more meatier low end and a little warmth which I prefer.

The 2go has me trying out a lot of stuff and just ordered some new cables to test out because the 2go is doing something to my stereo system. The music has blackest and quietest back ground but also can sound a bit thin, uninvolving and not as "musical" as before. Maybe it is just my brain adjusting to the new sound but it is harder for me adjusting to the 2go/Hugo combi then it was with the mojo/poly combi.


----------



## MSXX

Doody said:


> They tried the middle ground and it's "working most of the time" which is something, albeit not optimal, as has been pointed out.



I take your point on being patient. And this may sound truly naive as I know nothing about app development or software engineering, but I can't figure out why Chord didn't partner with one of third party apps out there. If needed even take 50dollar more for each 2go and give it to that app firm. Imagine something looking and acting decent like Rigelian (which is working solid playing from the SD-card) but with the integrated ability to stream tidal and Qobuz - that would be all I need.

And If I can dream make it possible for Roon to see and play from the SD-cards on the 2go when used as a Roon-endpoint.


----------



## DaddyWhale

@Peter Hyatt I finally got around to using a 1tb SanDisk microsd in the 2go. The card was 80% full. The 2go indexed and played the card without a hitch. I was pleasantly surprised that it "only" took about an hour to do the indexing.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

DaddyWhale said:


> @Peter Hyatt I finally got around to using a 1tb SanDisk microsd in the 2go. The card was 80% full. The 2go indexed and played the card without a hitch. I was pleasantly surprised that it "only" took about an hour to do the indexing.



with 2Go now working smoothly, I think it would be easier for me to use a 1TB than 2 512’s.

Both cards are near capacity but...
I told myself I wouldn’t purchase any new music.

I lied.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Peter Hyatt said:


> with 2Go now working smoothly, I think it would be easier for me to use a 1TB than 2 512’s.
> 
> Both cards are near capacity but...
> I told myself I wouldn’t purchase any new music.
> ...


Purely my opinion: buying music is way better than constantly buying new audio gear!


----------



## supervisor

DaddyWhale said:


> Purely my opinion: buying music is way better than constantly buying new audio gear!



really? music streams for free. new audio gear does not.


----------



## Widell

ubs28 said:


> I pretty much bought all the apps in the Apple Store because Chord did not make a real app for the Chord Poly / 2GO.
> 
> It is a great way to stimulate the economy I suppose


 So which app is best? Which can stream high rez Tidal and Qobuz on the go?


----------



## ubs28

Widell said:


> So which app is best? Which can stream high rez Tidal and Qobuz on the go?



Mconnect for streaming Tidal and Qobuz.


----------



## supervisor

Widell said:


> So which app is best? Which can stream high rez Tidal and Qobuz on the go?



MConnect. but you will be using your cellular data.


----------



## Feedbacker

Does anyone notice the iPhone Tidal app adding distortion? Tidal playback from mconnect seems much clearer. It is also clearer listening to the Tidal app direct from the iPhone's output. A head scratch moment.


----------



## TKpurple

Feedbacker said:


> Does anyone notice the iPhone Tidal app adding distortion? Tidal playback from mconnect seems much clearer. It is also clearer listening to the Tidal app direct from the iPhone's output. A head scratch moment.


Is it not airplay inferior quality than DLNA from mconnect? At least it’s my impression.


----------



## HONEYBOY

All this talk on the third party apps is making me wanna build one. Is there any interest in an open source project?


----------



## muski (Apr 27, 2020)

Just tried a Roon Bridged Ethernet setup with the 2Go and I'm really liking it—even more natural detail against such a black background.






(The MacBook Pro is running the Roon Server and the Ethernet port is bridged over the Wifi port. The dongle is a USB-C to ethernet adapter. On a Mac, go to System Preferences->Sharing and turn on Internet Sharing and set it up as below. There's no special setup required for Roon—though I had to temporarily deauthorize my ROCK NUC server.)





It's perhaps an odd use case, but the sound is great. With Hugo2Go the whole setup is running off batteries


----------



## Feedbacker

TKpurple said:


> Is it not airplay inferior quality than DLNA from mconnect? At least it’s my impression.


It could be. I also have a Poly and the Tidal app doesn’t seem to do the same on that.


----------



## pjw241142

muski said:


> Just tried a Roon Bridged Ethernet setup with the 2Go and I'm really liking it—even more natural detail against such a black background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks like a very elegant solution - how does Roon => WIFI => Ethernet => 2go  sound vs the SD Card?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

After 3 days of desktop mode, it’s showing 2Go battery at 0.

??


----------



## supervisor

I think you always need to charge after desktop mode


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> After 3 days of desktop mode, it’s showing 2Go battery at 0.
> 
> ??


It's showing zero or it is in fact out of power? If you pull the power plug, does 2go shut off due to lack of power? I seem to recall a post earlier in the thread that discussed a faulty power readout?

Doody


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Doody said:


> It's showing zero or it is in fact out of power? If you pull the power plug, does 2go shut off due to lack of power? I seem to recall a post earlier in the thread that discussed a faulty power readout?
> 
> Doody



No, it’s gotower.

I’m going to separate 2Go and charge it again

anyone using desktop mode?


----------



## Doody

Peter Hyatt said:


> No, it’s gotower.
> 
> I’m going to separate 2Go and charge it again
> 
> anyone using desktop mode?


"gotower"?

I'm in desktop mode. Haven't had any issues. The lightning bolt is lit and says "Your 2Go battery is being charged." and the battery icon is lit and full and says "Your 2Go battery is 100% charged."

Doody


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 29, 2020)

Doody said:


> TBF, Chord is kinda between a rock and a hard place here.
> 
> The guys who create successful DAPs have material staffs of firmware engineers and os engineers and application engineers. The customers clamor for streaming Tidal and Qobuz; for multiple SD cards; for casting those SD cards to other devices; for casting other devices to 2go; for playlists and blah blah blah. This is a bunch of work. Their hope was to use open protocols to make it all easy - but that ecosystem appears to be geek-heavy, so the results are not something my mother could use. It's possible they have some bugs too with 2go and GoFigure, but those are almost certainly fixable.
> 
> ...



By accident I ran into other streamers for a new project I have in mind.

A company similar to Chord (also similar amount of employees), who specializes in DAC’s and amplifiers also have a music streamer and they actually have a real app for their streamer. It appears you do not need a 3rd party app and music services like Tidal is also integrated into their app. Their app looks really polished also.

So I don’t see how Chord cannot create a real app. 

But I am not expecting anything. I‘ll take it if they only fix the sound quality issues as I am pretty sure Chord will never release a real app (as this is something that we have been pushing for during the Chord Poly days).


----------



## Malcyg (Apr 29, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> No, it’s gotower.
> 
> I’m going to separate 2Go and charge it again
> 
> anyone using desktop mode?



I think it’s just a bug. I posted a few days back that, whilst in Desktop mode, the 2Go battery was showing as 0% in GoFigure. I disconnected the power and 2Go charge light was showing blue and 2Go operated just fine on battery. The app still showed 0% until I powered the H2Go unit down and re-started.


----------



## pjw241142 (Apr 29, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> No, it’s gotower.
> 
> I’m going to separate 2Go and charge it again
> 
> anyone using desktop mode?



I had this problem when combined unit ran out of juice despite showing desktop mode. 
Split the units, charged separately and the joined together again. 

Seems to be ok now & back in Desktop mode now (pink power light)


----------



## TokenGesture

Sadly I was burnt on the Poly - in theory 2Go is an absolute must for me but I doubt I will ever 2Go near it at the price knowing the pain Poly involved. With music I basically just want to be able to turn it on and listen, I don't think that is unreasonable.  The third party app crashing glitching blah blah stuff really kills it for me.  Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Peter Hyatt said:


> No, it’s gotower.
> 
> I’m going to separate 2Go and charge it again
> 
> anyone using desktop mode?


Hi Peter. When Hugo2 is in desktop mode the power light should be pink/purple. If it isn't then there could be an issue with the way the units are charging. You should use the charger we supply where possible as that has enough current to charge both units at the same time. It also doesn't have a smart charging mode which may stop any power getting to Hugo2 and 2Go when they are in desktop mode. We are investigating the 0% charge bug in Gofigure but you can also check the battery level by unplugging the charger and looking at the light under the 2Go charge port. It should be blue when fully charged.Hope that helps.


----------



## Malcyg (Apr 29, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Peter. When Hugo2 is in desktop mode the power light should be pink/purple. If it isn't then there could be an issue with the way the units are charging. You should use the charger we supply where possible as that has enough current to charge both units at the same time. It also doesn't have a smart charging mode which may stop any power getting to Hugo2 and 2Go when they are in desktop mode. We are investigating the 0% charge bug in Gofigure but you can also check the battery level by unplugging the charger and looking at the light under the 2Go charge port. It should be blue when fully charged.Hope that helps.



Agreed. I have had my H2Go combo switched on permanently in desktop mode for around 2 weeks now. I use the Hugo 2 original power supply and it works exactly as you previously described it should with no issues whatsoever - apart from the 0% charge bug in GoFigure which is no big deal really.

PS - the pink and lavender lights make it look very pretty, although more my wife’s colour scheme than mine. It is good to note that you do consider the WAF element in your designs.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I’ve been in desktop mode for years...


----------



## Currawong

Does MConnect only work when the 2go is in wireless mode? The 2go isn't showing up for me over my network.


----------



## Doody

Currawong said:


> Does MConnect only work when the 2go is in wireless mode? The 2go isn't showing up for me over my network.


No. I only run wired Ethernet. In Airplane mode.

Doody


----------



## miketlse

TokenGesture said:


> Sadly I was burnt on the Poly - in theory 2Go is an absolute must for me but I doubt I will ever 2Go near it at the price knowing the pain Poly involved. With music I basically just want to be able to turn it on and listen, I don't think that is unreasonable.  The third party app crashing glitching blah blah stuff really kills it for me.  Maybe I'm wrong?


All I can suggest is hang on in there.
Clearly there are a few software bugs appearing with 2Go, but far fewer than with Poly, so I am hopeful that they will be quickly solved.
I have held off ordering 2Go whilst these issues remain, but continue to hope that they are resolved quickly.
So hopefully in a week or two, we will both feel confident enough to order.


----------



## thisisvv

This is an amazing device....here is my input..

4Tb worth of music on sd card...this irself with my pc there is no comparison...
Able to stream the QUboz
able to stream your music from ur iphone.
I had a i7 32gb ram on fanless case powered with HDplex with customized OS 2016 and i had 100 iteration of bug player and it was connected to Chord dave and i have not even used my chord dave and with hugo i dont feel like changing my setup. 

I am waiting to buy 2yu to get this to my chord dave and some day buy HMS....i am settled for some years...let the upgrade comes...i have listened to more music in last 1 week then last 3 month...

V


----------



## Doody

I have to go sit someplace for 3-4 hours (car repair). Bringing my H2go with me for its first out-of-home experience. It's very excited, I can tell you!!! Will report back . Hopeful. Fingers crossed!

Doody


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 30, 2020)

That is brave of you. For me, it’s No Case = No Go.

The local shops here don’t have cases yet, so it stays inside for now.


----------



## rwelles

I contacted Chord support because I have had a some dropouts using Roon via my new mesh WiFi system. I got a mesh system based on feedback in this thread. Here is their email reply: 

"Thanks Rob, MESH type routers present a challenge for 2Go and Poly as they're specifically designed to lock and follow a single point but we've got an Orbi under test and will be releasing revised software as soon as we can."

Based on their reply, maybe a mesh wifi is not the way to go??


----------



## Mr X

rwelles said:


> I contacted Chord support because I have had a some dropouts using Roon via my new mesh WiFi system. I got a mesh system based on feedback in this thread. Here is their email reply:
> 
> "Thanks Rob, MESH type routers present a challenge for 2Go and Poly as they're specifically designed to lock and follow a single point but we've got an Orbi under test and will be releasing revised software as soon as we can."
> 
> Based on their reply, maybe a mesh wifi is not the way to go??



Ive been using a Mesh (AmpliFi HD) since Poly and no since 2Go without any issue walking around the house, I do have good coverage and no neighbouring WiFi by only issues I have ever really were pre Poly software V2. 
I had Orbi before but stability in general was dreadful As they kept breaking it with firmware.


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> That is brave of you. For me, it’s No Case = No Go.
> 
> The local shops here don’t have cases yet, so it stays inside for now.



This was exactly my thought. Unless it's my work office, hugo2go staying at home. That said, I have one of those Valentinum leather cases on the way. Will post impressions when it arrives.


----------



## uzi2

Could I connect the 2Go to my Qutest using a short female MicroUSB to USB-B?
Would it have any advantages over my trusty AK100ii, which acts as a streamer and storage all accessed seamlessly with BubbleUPNP?


----------



## supervisor

uzi2 said:


> Could I connect the 2Go to my Qutest using a short female MicroUSB to USB-B?



no


----------



## uzi2

supervisor said:


> no


Is that because of the galvanic isolation on the Qutest USB in?


----------



## supervisor

uzi2 said:


> Is that because of the galvanic isolation on the Qutest USB in?



no. 2Go won't work with anything other than a Hugo 2.


----------



## uzi2

supervisor said:


> no. 2Go won't work with anything other than a Hugo 2.


Thanks. So you have also answered my second question, it can't possibly have any advantage over the AK100ii.


----------



## Doody

@Matt Bartlett two GoFigure issues:

1. When you fire the app up and it isn't connected to the 2go yet, you can opt to do a manual setup of some sort. Once you hit that control though, you can't go back. You can't cancel. I have to restart the app to get out. Have done this accidentally (fat fingers?) a few times now over the last weeks.

2. When I power-cycle H2go, 2go selects the RIGHT SD card - regardless of what was selected before. While I appreciate that this may not be a bug per se (hey - it has to select one of the two!) it should default to where it was - if at all possible.

Doody


----------



## Doody (Apr 30, 2020)

My case is still incoming from Kyiv @usb28. I agree with you - but the idea of sitting in a car dealership for 3 hours listening to whatever they have piped-in makes me quite unhappy . I am being careful, and there’s nobody here, so hopefully no drama.






And speaking of drama, *no drama* to get the H2go moving during my outing. I powered up H2go. Fired up GF, switched cards, and turned on the hotspot (for the first time ever). Connected my phone to the hotspot and MConnect found it and all was good. Listened first to Hank Jones and Charlie Haden's Come Sunday, released 25 years ago in early 1995. One of my top 50 albums, and I'm enjoyed it as if I'd never listened to it before. When Jones's piano is very quiet, it's almost like I can hear what Haden is doing with his fingers on the upright's fretboard.

One thing I’m not entirely gleeful about is what happens with playback when I have to use my phone - like, for a call! I flip the WiFi radio off so I can use cellular data and if the track ends during that, it won’t go to the next track. Not sure this is Chord’s issue - I’m guessing it’s this MPD protocol stuffs. I also seem to recall (?) that If I could play a playlist instead of the first track of an album (which plays subsequent tracks as long as MConnect stays 'Mconnected') this won’t happen. Is that true? Do I somehow need to create MPD-friendly playlists for each album? We’re talking 2,370 albums, according to Roon. If so, is there some automated way to do this anybody knows about?  A “make a playlist for every leaf directory” sorta thing? Any advice appreciated on this one. Seems stupid, but what do I know!

I understand that if I connect my phone and the 2go to a shared network this will work better for me (at home that's obviously the case), but I'm not connecting to public networks without a VPN - and that gets too complicated for this setup.

What I _did_ try to do was to set my phone up as the hotspot and then connect the 2go to my phone. That should solve this, right? No such luck. I could not get GF to see my phone as a WiFi network (even though my computer was connected just fine). Furthermore, I made sure that it was 2.4 GHz not 5 GHz in the WiFi settings (which it was - verified multiple times). I tried rebooting everything (phone, 2go, etc.) multiple times but I could never get 2go to see the phone network. I even tried entering the SSID manually - still no love. Samsung Galaxy Note 9, FWIW. @Matt Bartlett any data on getting 2go to connect to 2.4 GHz WiFi phone hotspots?

Doody


----------



## Doody (Apr 30, 2020)

@Matt Bartlett I was able to replicate the "very confused network situation" bug with 2go/GF. I caused it the day I plugged it in, and my foray out into the world today seems to have permitted its recreation.

The first time I did it, the presentation was that in GF on the main screen it showed I was in Airplane mode AND that I was connected to my home network.

This time it shows I'm in Airplane mode (plane lit up / WiFi icon dark) and it shows Wi-Fi as "Airplane Mode" correctly (different than above) BUT when I click on the WiFi icon near the top or the Wi-Fi line item on the main page list it says I am "Connected" to my network.

I realized this because when I set my H2go back up at home, I tried to listen to music with Roon and was having ALL sorts of problems. Frustrated the crapola out of me - until I looked over and saw that I had forgotten to plug the network cable back in - whoops! So the only way Roon was communicating with 2go ws via WiFi - and 2go and my WiFi do not get along (still on my to do list to see if I can sort out why).

So GF is not reporting correct information back, FYI. Minor bug, one imagines.

Doody


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett two GoFigure issues:
> 
> 1. When you fire the app up and it isn't connected to the 2go yet, you can opt to do a manual setup of some sort. Once you hit that control though, you can't go back. You can't cancel. I have to restart the app to get out. Have done this accidentally (fat fingers?) a few times now over the last weeks.
> 
> ...



Uh, we prefer “sausage fingers” over “fat fingers” if you please.


----------



## flohmann

I've been using the 2go with my Hugo2 for about a week now and have been very happy with it. My use case is pretty simple -- just using the Hugo2go as a Roon endpoint via Wifi. No SD cards, no Airplay, no Ethernet, no phone (other than as a Roon Remote). My core usecase is being able to pick up and move my entire head-fi system to another room of the house without any wires (other than the one connecting the headphones!). The Hugo2go solves this problem brilliantly.

So far no pops or crackles, even when streaming Qobuz 24/192 FLACs.

I want to echo Darko's suggestion to try it out with the Sennheiser HD650 -- it really is a great combo, more than the sum of its parts. For casual listening with the Hugo2go, I may even prefer the Senns to my Utopias.

Two accessory suggestions. First, the Jansport "Weekender" shoulder bag is a decent fit (a little wide, but perfect length) for the Hugo2go combo, giving you an easy shoulder strap carry. And it's just US$19. Second, I ordered an Ethernet port dust cover to keep the lint out of the Ethernet port. Chord should have tossed one of those in!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett I was able to replicate the "very confused network situation" bug with 2go/GF. I caused it the day I plugged it in, and my foray out into the world today seems to have permitted its recreation.
> 
> The first time I did it, the presentation was that in GF on the main screen it showed I was in Airplane mode AND that I was connected to my home network.
> 
> ...


Doody thanks for the feedback. We will review all of these. I'm pretty sure the bug above is because GF is responding faster than 2Go when the network changes so it is displaying the information before 2Go has a chance to change over. This may also be the cause of the issue when you were trying to connect to your phone hotspot. We are working on a solution. I've also noted the default SD card bug which we have already noted and are working on.


----------



## miketlse (May 1, 2020)

Doody said:


> I also seem to recall (?) that If I could play a playlist instead of the first track of an album (which plays subsequent tracks as long as MConnect stays 'Mconnected') this won’t happen. Is that true? Do I somehow need to create MPD-friendly playlists for each album? We’re talking 2,370 albums, according to Roon. If so, is there some automated way to do this anybody knows about?  A “make a playlist for every leaf directory” sorta thing? Any advice appreciated on this one. Seems stupid, but what do I know!


I think this was discussed on the Poly thread.
Playlists are just text files, called a m3u filetype, so it should be possible to write an automated script that reads each folder on a 2Go SD card, and then create the text file containing the individual tracks.
OK you probably have to remove the SD card from 2Go, and insert it in a card reader, but not a showstopper for a one-off operation.
You or @NYanakiev could probably write such a script, but first check whether one was already posted in the Poly thread first - no point reinventing the wheel.
Edited - Maybe this post leads to some useful scripts for you to explore/adapt.


----------



## Widell

Peter Hyatt said:


> Uh, we prefer “sausage fingers” over “fat fingers” if you please.


I am curious why ” fat fingers” are more offensive than ” sausage fingers” ?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Widell said:


> I am curious why ” fat fingers” are more offensive than ” sausage fingers” ?




sausage connotes fine taste, spice of life & culture.


----------



## miketlse

Widell said:


> I am curious why ” fat fingers” are more offensive than ” sausage fingers” ?


A big problem with using the term 'sausage fingers' is that it is not clear whether the writer is referring to thin sausages like chipolatas or merguez, or much wider sausages.


----------



## miketlse

Peter Hyatt said:


> sausage connotes fine taste, spice of life & culture.


Such as chorizo which is no.1 in this list?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

miketlse said:


> Such as chorizo which is no.1 in this list?



I fear this will morph into where the silver Hugo 2 has more definition than the black...


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> I am curious why ” fat fingers” are more offensive than ” sausage fingers” ?


Agree that using sausage compared to fat fingers are more palatable and myself is a chorizo guy so no issues, guess we have now detemined that in headfi we dont use fat fingers only sausage fingers and sticky fingers.....if related to Rolling Stones and not over excitement of a new chord product release....


----------



## Widell

Peter Hyatt said:


> I fear this will morph into where the silver Hugo 2 has more definition than the black...


Are you sure a chorizo does not sound better than a chipolata.


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> Are you sure a chorizo does not sound better than a chipolata.


Seriously, chipolata has no chance against a proper thick and spicy Chorizo, man I mean the  bottom end is well extended and the meaty and well filled mid body combined with its subtle but extended treble with that long and lingering aftertaste lingering on with that perfect decay..... high end as far as I can see..YMMY...😉


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Widell said:


> Seriously, chipolata has no chance against a proper thick and spicy Chorizo, man I mean the  bottom end is well extended and the meaty and well filled mid body combined with its subtle but extended treble with that long and lingering aftertaste lingering on with that perfect decay..... high end as far as I can see..YMMY...😉



I’m already eating too much on lockdown!

I am, however, listening 2Go constantly.

I’ve been able to catch up on new releases while getting some work done.

it’s been terrific since dropping provider’s modem/router combo.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

“Peter2Go” is what I tell my wife, Heather.


----------



## thisisvv

Peter Hyatt said:


> “Peter2Go” is what I tell my wife, Heather.


what app is this?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

thisisvv said:


> what app is this?



That’s 8 Player.
Mostly I use MConnect.

8 Player doesn’t allow for Qobuz.


----------



## paulgc

Peter Hyatt said:


> I fear this will morph into where the silver Hugo 2 has more definition than the black...



it is brighter


----------



## ubs28 (May 2, 2020)

That is because the silver chassis is not able to absorb unwanted external electrical disturbances from electrons that are floating around and thus particles are more likely to interfere with the inputs entering into the 2GO + Hugo 2.

People with the black chassis of the 2GO + Hugo 2 have often reported that they hear a “blacker” background.


----------



## quodjo105

ubs28 said:


> That is because the silver chassis is not able to absorb unwanted external electrical disturbances from electrons that are floating around and thus particles are more likely to interfere with the inputs entering into the 2GO + Hugo 2.
> 
> People with the black chassis of the 2GO + Hugo 2 have often reported that they hear a “blacker” background.
> [/QUO


 . Wow


----------



## ubs28

quodjo105 said:


> . Wow



It’s true. I put some silver paint on the HD 650 the other day and my ears were hurting due to excessive brightness. I was deaf for 3 weeks.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

On the road again today.

1TB of personal choice accompanies me in the highest sound quality means these ears have ever experienced.


----------



## uzi2

Peter Hyatt said:


> On the road again today.
> 
> 1TB of personal choice accompanies me in the highest sound quality means these ears have ever experienced.


I can't believe that you have never heard live acoustic music or a top notch analogue hi-fi system...


----------



## supervisor

uzi2 said:


> I can't believe that you have never heard live acoustic music or a top notch analogue hi-fi system...



while traveling? you know what he meant


----------



## Doody

uzi2 said:


> I can't believe that you have never heard live acoustic music or a top notch analogue hi-fi system...


We're all getting punchy being quarantined. No need to pick a fight, sir.

We've all heard live music. 

I'd reckon most of us here have heard $50K, $100K, and up analog hi-fi systems.

Doody


----------



## uzi2

Doody said:


> We're all getting punchy being quarantined. No need to pick a fight, sir.
> 
> We've all heard live music.
> 
> ...


Not picking a fight, just adding perspective to the use of superlatives...


----------



## endre83 (May 3, 2020)

Hello Guys, do you usually use the ethernet port on the 2Go to connect directly with a USB to ethernet adaptor to your laptop or to connect the 2Go with a shared network to have a stable connection there?

I have some connection issues with wifi and the app seams to restart the first setup every time I start it..now I have disconnected the 2go and work on a solution  Does it allow data transfer from a USB port to the ethernet input that can cope with 192khz files?


----------



## Doody

endre83 said:


> Hello Guys, do you usually use the ethernet port on the 2Go to connect directly with a USB to ethernet adaptor to your laptop or to connect the 2Go with a shared network to have a stable connection there?
> 
> I have some connection issues with wife and the app seams to restart the first setup every time I start it..now I have disconnected the 2go and work on a solution  Does it allow data transfer from a USB port to the ethernet input that can cope with 192khz files?


I think the majority of folks using wired ethernet are just "on their networks" (I know I am). There was one poster not too far back who is using a clever setup to connect the 2go via ethernet & a USB ethernet adapter - running it all self-contained on his laptop. If you want to do something "self-contained" I'd suggest moving your music onto SD cards and skipping the networking altogether (my second use case when I'm out of the house).

24/192 is only about 10Mbps - USB 2.0 can handle up to 480Mbps and 3.0 much more. So even if there's insane overhead on the wire you shouldn't have a problem, in theory. Though I'm not entirely sure that's the question you were asking, apologies if I missed it.

Doody


----------



## endre83

Doody said:


> I think the majority of folks using wired ethernet are just "on their networks" (I know I am). There was one poster not too far back who is using a clever setup to connect the 2go via ethernet & a USB ethernet adapter - running it all self-contained on his laptop. If you want to do something "self-contained" I'd suggest moving your music onto SD cards and skipping the networking altogether (my second use case when I'm out of the house).
> 
> 24/192 is only about 10Mbps - USB 2.0 can handle up to 480Mbps and 3.0 much more. So even if there's insane overhead on the wire you shouldn't have a problem, in theory. Though I'm not entirely sure that's the question you were asking, apologies if I missed it.
> 
> Doody


thank you


----------



## pjw241142 (May 3, 2020)

muski said:


> Just tried a Roon Bridged Ethernet setup with the 2Go and I'm really liking it—even more natural detail against such a black background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the one Doody is referring to


----------



## ubs28

Funny, when I moved my SD card to the Poly, it couldn’t find all songs that the 2GO can read. So I had reindex the Poly to fix this.

Is this some strange bug? If I put my SD card in my MacBook Pro or iMac Pro, all content is always visible. So no idea why the Poly and 2GO would cause problems together?


----------



## Doody

ubs28 said:


> Funny, when I moved my SD card to the Poly, it couldn’t find all songs that the 2GO can read. So I had reindex the Poly to fix this.
> 
> Is this some strange bug? If I put my SD card in my MacBook Pro or iMac Pro, all content is always visible. So no idea why the Poly and 2GO would cause problems together?


Did you take a look at what files Poly and 2go are creating on the SDcard? I can imagine that this is not a use-case they engineered for - and there are similar file structures being built - that may simply not be compatible due to time (Poly with an older version of the indexer software?). FWIW, you can check earlier in this thread for my research on what the 2go indexer is generating on each card.

Doody


----------



## ubs28

I see. I will check it out and see if that explains.


----------



## pjw241142

pjw241142 said:


> This is the one Doody is referring to



I've just set something like this up on my MacBook with Roon accessing my library as well as Tidal streaming. I like the sound as well as not having to play with "GoFigure". 

Still have intermittent issues with streaming Tidal via Roon due to my Mesh WiFi (Plume based) - but I can see the attraction of the Ethernet into 2go route .........


----------



## quodjo105

What are some of the recommended ethernet cables to use with the 2go for best sound?. The one that comes in the box is too short so will need something longer . Any brands that stands out ?.


----------



## pjw241142 (May 3, 2020)

Not wanting to get into the whole cable (snake oil or not) debate, I'm using this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00C75VPZ0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

With this connector: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0823CB5MT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pjw241142 (May 3, 2020)

quodjo105 said:


> What are some of the recommended ethernet cables to use with the 2go for best sound?. The one that comes in the box is too short so will need something longer . Any brands that stands out ?.




quodjo105 - how do you find the Empyreans with the Hugo2/2go, with what sort of music? People have talked about the HD6xx having good synergy, how about the Empyreans? I'm listening using borrowed Meze 99s and enjoying things.....


----------



## quodjo105

pjw241142 said:


> quodjo105 - how do you find the Empyreans with the Hugo2/2go, with what sort of music? People have talked about the HD6xx having good synergy, how about the Empyreans? I'm listening using borrowed Meze 99s and enjoying things.....


Its pretty good. really enjoy listening to this combo. But the hugo2 is the only amp/dac i have so can't give any comparisons . I think if you like the 99s, then you'll most likely enjoy the empyrean .


----------



## rwelles

quodjo105 said:


> What are some of the recommended ethernet cables to use with the 2go for best sound?. The one that comes in the box is too short so will need something longer . Any brands that stands out ?.



I've been a long time fan of Blue Jean cables. They offer a lot of quality for the price. I have an ethernet cable from them that is very robust.


----------



## Doody (May 4, 2020)

@Matt Bartlett FYI/FWIW - Got some more "clicks" today. The only pattern I think I've seen is that I've only heard them when playing back Tidal via Roon. Airplane mode. Wired ethernet. Got two such clicks in a 10 second period - went back and played it again - no clicks.

AFAIK, I have never heard clicks via Roon with my server library nor when listening via SD card. I've only heard the clicks a few times (2 sessions? 3 sessions?) and AFAIK they've all been Tidal over Roon. 

In case that's helpful,
Doody

A bit more data:

So I was listening to Red Norvo Trio "Savoy Sessions" off Tidal at redbook through Roon. about 5 or so tracks in I started to get the clicks here and there. Not continuous or anything. They did seem to cluster - like 2 or 3 in a 5s to 10s window - then fine for a track or two. I probably ran into three or four such clusters and each time I tried to reproduce (rewind) without luck. In one instance I was able to get clicks two or three times over a given set of track - which I found odd - not in the same spots, mind you, but in the same small segment of time. It feels to me like just data glitches of some sort caused by an overloaded stream.

I got sick of the clicks and fired up Red Norvo "Vibes a la Red" from 2xHD at DSD256 - so about 16x the bandwidth playing from my server via Roon. No drama.

Dunno if that's helpful.


----------



## hardinge

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett
> AFAIK, I have never heard clicks via Roon with my server library nor when listening via SD card.



Unfortunately most of mine have been from the SD card.

Also what % of 2go uses would people consider to be totally smooth? For me it's really only been from Roon (when Roon's working that is). But SD is my target use case and this experience is, at most, 20% smooth. Honestly about 80% of uses are a swearing event. With ethernet, without it, off hotspot, airplane mode and not. And no app is a sure thing either (mconnect, glider, rigelian all struggle in various degrees at various times).

I'll have a Matrix Element X on deck tomorrow and very keen to compare the SD card experiences.


----------



## uzi2

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett FYI/FWIW - Got some more "clicks" today. The only pattern I think I've seen is that I've only heard them when playing back Tidal via Roon. Airplane mode. Wired ethernet. Got two such clicks in a 10 second period - went back and played it again - no clicks.
> 
> AFAIK, I have never heard clicks via Roon with my server library nor when listening via SD card. I've only heard the clicks a few times (2 sessions? 3 sessions?) and AFAIK they've all been Tidal over Roon.
> 
> ...


Are you able to increase the buffer size? Pops and clicks are generally caused by bits being dropped and a larger buffer should help. I note that Peter's problems were cured by an improved router.


----------



## ubs28 (May 5, 2020)

I also have the same problem with SD playback.

I don’t see how a new router would solve this problem as it something that is happening inside the 2GO.

If I play a file from the SD card on one of my computers, there is 0 pops.

I can even stream movies and music via DLNA to my Samsung 4K TV without any issues which is much more demanding. So I am sure the problem is not my router.


----------



## uzi2

ubs28 said:


> I also have the same problem with SD playback.
> 
> I don’t see how a new router would solve this problem as it something that is happening inside the 2GO.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it is not a design fault and there is not enough RAM for buffering in the 2GO. It also seems a bit strange that they didn't include at least a small amount of internal memory as It could have stored the index allowing both cards to be accessed at once. Most DAP designers had sorted this out years ago and they also provide streaming...


----------



## ubs28 (May 5, 2020)

It could be a hardware issue because I have a new replacement unit and it has the exact same problems as my 1st unit.


----------



## NYanakiev

uzi2 said:


> Hopefully it is not a design fault and there is not enough RAM for buffering in the 2GO. It also seems a bit strange that they didn't include at least a small amount of internal memory as It could have stored the index allowing both cards to be accessed at once. Most DAP designers had sorted this out years ago and they also provide streaming...



I only experienced this once. I doubt it's hardware related


----------



## Doody

uzi2 said:


> Are you able to increase the buffer size? Pops and clicks are generally caused by bits being dropped and a larger buffer should help. I note that Peter's problems were cured by an improved router.


I will look into the Roon / Tidal buffer settings. I'm running all wired ethernet. I'd eat my shorts if it was the router dropping packets (Linksys  ~1 year old).

Presumably Chord has better data that I do, but based on the data reported in this forum, this has to be a software issue inside the 2go - not something exogenous - especially if it's happening with SD card playback.

I'd be curious to know what sort of content (datarate) people are getting clicks on. For me it's only redbook - the 'smallest' stuff I play. I've never had a problem on beefier-than-redbook stuff - up to DXD and DSD256. It could be that the firmware was written to handle ONSLAUGHTS of data and it gets sloppier when it's not freaking out. FIIK .

Doody

PS: One thing I am trying now is that I turned OFF the QoS / Media Prioritization stuff in the router. Seems like a long-shot given my experience (15Mbps works fine but 1.5Mbps has errors). We'll see! Obvously this wouldn't be a factor for SD playback errors (which I haven't had), but I figured "why not".


----------



## DaddyWhale (May 5, 2020)

Doody said:


> I will look into the Roon / Tidal buffer settings. I'm running all wired ethernet. I'd eat my shorts if it was the router dropping packets (Linksys  ~1 year old).
> 
> Presumably Chord has better data that I do, but based on the data reported in this forum, this has to be a software issue inside the 2go - not something exogenous - especially if it's happening with SD card playback.
> 
> ...


I recently moved my h2go from the bedroom to a newly-created home office and for the first time have noticed these clicks. Furthermore, the wifi reception is worse in the office than in the bedroom: GoFigure sometimes does not see the wifi (bluetooth is fine), and my mdp player sometimes disconnects from the 2go. So I'm leaning towards the wifi is an issue conjecture. As a consequence I've ordered an eero mesh. At the very least, this will help my computer setup and 2go connection issues. If it removes the clicks, fantastic!

Here's pure speculation: since all connection protocols are always on on the 2go - even if you are playing from a microsd card (as I do), the 2go still tries to maintain a wifi connection - perhaps the clicks are caused by hiccups in wifi connection between 2go and the wifi router? I.e. even though I'm using an MDP player, which does not require an on-going wifi  connection once it creates a playlist, the wifi issues are cascading into other "transport" modes?


----------



## Doody

DaddyWhale said:


> Here's pure speculation: since all connection protocols are always on on the 2go - even if you are playing from a microsd card (as I do), the 2go still tries to maintain a wifi connection - perhaps the clicks are caused by hiccups in wifi connection between 2go and the wifi router?


This should NOT be the case. When in Airplane mode OR when you insert a physical Ethernet cable, the WiFi radio is supposed to shut off. That said, I'm not sure it does. I've been able to get my 2go into the state of Airplane Mode ON and it is clearly connected to my WiFi. Once I got GoFigure to list it as such (Airplane on and it told me I was connected to my home network over WiFi).

This is an interesting theory, DaddyWhale. 

Have you guys looked into this @Matt Bartlett ? If the WiFi radio is NOT actually being shut off as expected or as it's told to, and it is the source of the data problems... Happy to install a "test firmware" that completely deletes / blocks / whatever all the WiFi code and test it out. No skin off my teeth since I NEVER use WiFi.

Doody


----------



## DaddyWhale

Perhaps this has already been passed on to @Matt Bartlett . Yesterday I updated my (right) microsd card with new music. When I reinserted the card into the 2go, I got the kaleidoscopic light show, but the new folders (Beethoven string quartets btw... please don't tell me this could matter!) were not added to the 2go database. I had to eject the card, put it in my tablet and remove the database files. When I then put the card back in the 2go, everything got re-indexed and all the folders/files were available.


----------



## thisisvv

DaddyWhale said:


> Perhaps this has already been passed on to @Matt Bartlett . Yesterday I updated my (right) microsd card with new music. When I reinserted the card into the 2go, I got the kaleidoscopic light show, but the new folders (Beethoven string quartets btw... please don't tell me this could matter!) were not added to the 2go database. I had to eject the card, put it in my tablet and remove the database files. When I then put the card back in the 2go, everything got re-indexed and all the folders/files were available.



Face same issue too..


----------



## TKpurple

Parcel from Kiev arrived


----------



## TKpurple




----------



## Widell

TKpurple said:


>


Can you please send link where you bought it and post some more photos from various angles


----------



## hardinge (May 6, 2020)

Widell said:


> and post some more photos from various angles


Yes maybe full length and in shorts?


----------



## TKpurple (May 6, 2020)

Its from Valentinum shop on etsy 






m Its my third cover for chord dac from him.  My full recomendation. My version is his top model but without the handle it has also detachable cover. I dont think its needed in all use cases but good for those who are disturbed by the lights.


----------



## Doody (May 6, 2020)

Enjoy @TKpurple !!! My case is still _en route_ to the USA. Should be soon...

I did not get the removable cover --- hope I don't regret that .

For anybody interested, here's the Valentinum store on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/VALENTINUM?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=782944202 . No cases available right now it looks like - but just drop them a line. He turns them around in a day or three. Shipping the things out of Ukraine seems to be more of a hurdle than manufacturing them .

Doody


----------



## TKpurple

Doody said:


> Enjoy @TKpurple !!! My case is still _en route_ to the USA. Should be soon...
> 
> I did not get the removable cover --- hope I don't regret that .
> 
> ...


It took 12 days to deliver to Poland. Its longer then usual but still ok taking into account current situation. Valentin is very responsive so anybody willing to order should not have problem to customise version for its personal liking or needs.


----------



## rwelles (May 6, 2020)

Doody said:


> He turns them around in a day or three. Shipping the things out of Ukraine seems to be more of a hurdle than manufacturing them .
> 
> Doody



I also have a case winging its way to me. My ordering experience was a little different. It took about 2 weeks from placing the order to its being shipped. And, yes, customs and international travel adds substantially to shipping time!


----------



## TangoMan

Well, had mine for a week now, it's primarily streaming Roon, so I have gone from my Hugo being directly connected to the Roon Server to the 2Go acting as the endpoint. Wow, what a difference, loving the improvement in sound. It has taken the Hugo the same way as the Poly did for the Mojo. There are a few glitches but nothing too annoying so I'm happy. One question, what's the black plastic window about, is it an infrared window?


----------



## endre83

Is there any way to combine 2go -hugo2 - and m-scaler?


----------



## TKpurple

endre83 said:


> Is there any way to combine 2go -hugo2 - and m-scaler?


You have to wait until 2yu is released hopefully soon...  but then you can connect 2goyu to mscaler and mscaler to h2.


----------



## TangoMan

TangoMan said:


> Well, had mine for a week now, it's primarily streaming Roon, so I have gone from my Hugo being directly connected to the Roon Server to the 2Go acting as the endpoint. Wow, what a difference, loving the improvement in sound. It has taken the Hugo the same way as the Poly did for the Mojo. There are a few glitches but nothing too annoying so I'm happy. One question, what's the black plastic window about, is it an infrared window?


Okay, I have just spoken with Rajiv Dave who informs me its the window for the WiFI antenna


----------



## rwelles

TangoMan said:


> Okay, I have just spoken with Rajiv Dave who informs me its the window for the WiFI antenna


The user manual for the 2Go is posted online. You can find all sorts of useful info there.


----------



## InstantSilence

any cases other than valentium that accomodates both hugo2 and 2go/?


----------



## Doody

InstantSilence said:


> any cases other than valentium that accomodates both hugo2 and 2go/?


Not yet, no. He's the only game in town for now. The Japanese outfit that Chord usually works with generated a prototype picture for an H2go case (it's many pages back in this thread) but still no info on release timeframes.

Doody


----------



## Doody

TangoMan said:


> Okay, I have just spoken with Rajiv Dave who informs me its the window for the WiFI antenna


The black plastic window on the Hugo2 is for the remote control IR receiver. The black plastic around the corner of the 2go is the bluetooth and WiFi antennas.

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

Doody said:


> Enjoy @TKpurple !!! My case is still _en route_ to the USA. Should be soon...
> 
> I did not get the removable cover --- hope I don't regret that .
> 
> ...



Mine's on the way too, shipped on the 1st. Excited from these pics, it looks really great to me.

I got the removable cover with it. The lights, even in their lowest settings are still too bright when listening in bed, so it would be nice. Also want to plop my KSE1200 energizer on top of it.


----------



## InstantSilence

can i see a photo of what you guys ordered?


----------



## Edric Li (May 8, 2020)

What are my options if I want to eq hugo2go in a portable setting? Please don't ask why I need to do it... not all headphones are perfect.


----------



## miketlse

Edric Li said:


> What are my options if I want to eq hugo2go in a portable setting? Please don't ask why I need to do it... not all headphones are perfect.


You have to do the equalisation before the music is streamed to the 2Go.
For mobile use that means using an app on your phone or tablet, and then streaming to the 2Go.


----------



## Vampa

Ey guys. Question to my dear 2go owners:
I have a Hugo2 which I  happily run with a LG G7 with UAPP via a USB cable. Set-up wise, I do not find the cable annoying and I use Tidal and have enough GBs in the phone. So I ask you sound-wise, have you found a sonic improvement using 2go?


----------



## DaddyWhale

Vampa said:


> Ey guys. Question to my dear 2go owners:
> I have a Hugo2 which I  happily run with a LG G7 with UAPP via a USB cable. Set-up wise, I do not find the cable annoying and I use Tidal and have enough GBs in the phone. So I ask you sound-wise, have you found a sonic improvement using 2go?


I definitely noticed a difference when I got it, smoking some herb... It may have been all in my head, or lungs, though...


----------



## ubs28

Vampa said:


> Ey guys. Question to my dear 2go owners:
> I have a Hugo2 which I  happily run with a LG G7 with UAPP via a USB cable. Set-up wise, I do not find the cable annoying and I use Tidal and have enough GBs in the phone. So I ask you sound-wise, have you found a sonic improvement using 2go?



Probably it is better to use the jitterbug then.

I never did a direct A/B comparison since it is pain to remove the 2GO (it is screwed onto the Hugo 2), but the jitterbug also improves the Hugo 2.


----------



## Widell

ubs28 said:


> Probably it is better to use the jitterbug then.
> 
> I never did a direct A/B comparison since it is pain to remove the 2GO (it is screwed onto the Hugo 2), but the jitterbug also improves the Hugo 2.


Using HD800 and Ch2 with MBP and jitterbug( only time I use it), no herbs just glass of red wine streaming Mogwai via Qobuz.... sounds satisfactory 👍 2GO arrives on Monday.......


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> Using HD800 and Ch2 with MBP and jitterbug( only time I use it), no herbs just glass of red wine streaming Mogwai via Qobuz.... sounds satisfactory 👍 2GO arrives on Monday.......


Dammit! CAN SOMEBODY TURN THAT PIC AROUND!


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> Dammit! CAN SOMEBODY TURN THAT PIC AROUND!


Must be the Jitterbug interfering 😉


----------



## quodjo105

Widell said:


> Using HD800 and Ch2 with MBP and jitterbug( only time I use it), no herbs just glass of red wine streaming Mogwai via Qobuz.... sounds satisfactory 👍 2GO arrives on Monday.......


Do you not find the HD800 plus Hugo2 too bright?


----------



## DaddyWhale

Vampa said:


> Ey guys. Question to my dear 2go owners:
> I have a Hugo2 which I  happily run with a LG G7 with UAPP via a USB cable. Set-up wise, I do not find the cable annoying and I use Tidal and have enough GBs in the phone. So I ask you sound-wise, have you found a sonic improvement using 2go?


In all seriousness, I am very glad to have bought the 2go. Like you, I had previously connected my Android phone to the Hugo 2 with a usb cable. In my experience there was a clear improvement in sound quality when I switched to the 2go. I mentioned the specifics a few pages back in this thread.

Moreover, after the direct connect - phone to h2 via usb - I got a Bluesound Node 2i because my phone just couldn't hold all my music. Again, the 2go was noticeably better in sound quality. So I sold the Bluesound. The 2go is a keeper.

I do have a couple of caveats. I have not done a blind A/B test of the different setups. If someone said that I would not be able to tell the difference blind with levels matched, I would not argue vehemently.

Second caveat: the Bluesound software was rock solid. No hiccups. No wifi issues. And indexing was much quicker than with the 2go. As others have said, we're kinda beta testers for Chord, which I don't mind because I'm confident that they'll iron out the wrinkles.


----------



## Widell

DaddyWhale said:


> In all seriousness, I am very glad to have bought the 2go. Like you, I had previously connected my Android phone to the Hugo 2 with a usb cable. In my experience there was a clear improvement in sound quality when I switched to the 2go. I mentioned the specifics a few pages back in this thread.
> 
> Moreover, after the direct connect - phone to h2 via usb - I got a Bluesound Node 2i because my phone just couldn't hold all my music. Again, the 2go was noticeably better in sound quality. So I sold the Bluesound. The 2go is a keeper.
> 
> ...


😱 same position and will get my 2Go on Monday, a bit concerned but hope it will work out, as long as I can stream High res from tidal or qobuz via Iphone on the go and from several ssd, I will be happy camper, if not 🤔


quodjo105 said:


> Do you not find the HD800 plus Hugo2 too bright?


Yes, at Times I do, but it is depending on the recording, e.g 60 ties music, yes, electronic, no, rock.....depending, vocals or classic guitar, no.. so very much dependent on the quality of the recording and your music taste, and also my 2 cents, the transparency, openess, wide soundstage and instrumental placement is so far unbeatable...... but as you say! Bright! Yes/No but I honestly wish for some more meat/body on the bone to the music and maybe some additional extended bass(not bloomy but firm) and I agree with you for sure, i will not get rid of these but only complement so I am future wise looking at empyrean, if anything else on the horizon that could add, I am all ears!


----------



## fidohead

Vampa said:


> Ey guys. Question to my dear 2go owners:
> I have a Hugo2 which I  happily run with a LG G7 with UAPP via a USB cable. Set-up wise, I do not find the cable annoying and I use Tidal and have enough GBs in the phone. So I ask you sound-wise, have you found a sonic improvement using 2go?



I have had mine for a couple of days. I think it sounds better than my previous setup (USB from Windows PC/ iPhone to Hugo2). Source is Roon (tidal and flac, mostly), headphone is Oppo PM1.

I also compared the Hugo2go to the Oppo 205‘s headphone out and I preferred the sound of the 2go. Add to that the fact that it is trans(portable), that makes it a ’no brainer’ for hugo2 owners, I feel.

The only negative so far is the current firmware. Too many hiccups for my liking. Though nothing that a quick reboot doesn’t sort out.


----------



## InstantSilence

So this is the best way to use Hugo 2 as far as best sound quality?


----------



## musickid

the oppo pm1 is my main current headphone. superb collectors.

anyway i read something about herbs and 2go and don't get it at all. one's for cooking one's for hi fi audio??


----------



## Edric Li

miketlse said:


> You have to do the equalisation before the music is streamed to the 2Go.
> For mobile use that means using an app on your phone or tablet, and then streaming to the 2Go.


Right, but what if I'm playing from the SD card?


----------



## hardinge

InstantSilence said:


> So this is the best way to use Hugo 2 as far as best sound quality?


With no regens, reclockers, cleaners, etc in any of the chain for me easily best is from SD card - black background, clear, engaging. Roon over ethernet is actually really good too but keen to see what an etherregen just before the 2go does. Short time with wifi and felt not as good as ethernet cable.


----------



## Mr X

musickid said:


> the oppo pm1 is my main current headphone. superb collectors.
> 
> anyway i read something about herbs and 2go and don't get it at all. one's for cooking one's for hi fi audio??



I’m also using my PM1’s as my ”go-to” cans with the H2go
Brilliant combo and so comfortable. It’s such a shame Oppo pulled out the headphone game.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I settled on both.  
1TB on left 
512 GB on right.

it’s working smoothly since Moon Audio advised dropping provider’s router (same advice internet provider tech gave)

the switch over is smooth.

I’ve categorized the two SD cards in a specific way that works well for me.


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> 😱 same position and will get my 2Go on Monday, a bit concerned but hope it will work out, as long as I can stream High res from tidal or qobuz via Iphone on the go and from several ssd, I will be happy camper, if not 🤔
> 
> Yes, at Times I do, but it is depending on the recording, e.g 60 ties music, yes, electronic, no, rock.....depending, vocals or classic guitar, no.. so very much dependent on the quality of the recording and your music taste, and also my 2 cents, the transparency, openess, wide soundstage and instrumental placement is so far unbeatable...... but as you say! Bright! Yes/No but I honestly wish for some more meat/body on the bone to the music and maybe some additional extended bass(not bloomy but firm) and I agree with you for sure, i will not get rid of these but only complement so I am future wise looking at empyrean, if anything else on the horizon that could add, I am all ears!


Just


Mr X said:


> I’m also using my PM1’s as my ”go-to” cans with the H2go
> Brilliant combo and so comfortable. It’s such a shame Oppo pulled out the headphone game.


Seriously don't understand why they called it in and ended their success, almost all their stuff was high end at a budget, I still have my Oppo Bdp-95 and love it in my home cinema, wish someone could continue where they left off....


----------



## Doody (May 9, 2020)

Got some clicks today on a non-redbook track (for the first time, AFAIK). Roon endpoint via ethernet cable. A Naim recording - Charlie Haden & Chris Anderson - very airy and dark background bass & piano. 24/192. Just two clicks and they weren't reproducible and didn't cluster-up like I'd experienced before. It's EXACTLY the same clicky noise I can get as i click into or around on a track as the data feed gets interrupted or started abruptly.

Why I get it more on redbook than hi-res is beyond me.

When I checked GoFigure, I found a THIRD anomaly. Previously (A) I'd been able to have the Airplane light ON and the Settings screen show me connected to my WiFi even though an ethernet cable was connected and (B) I'd had it show Airplane Mode ON and WiFi disconnected and yet it was playing music over WiFi (no ethernet cable in). THIS time it showed the Airplane indicator ON but in Settings the switch for Airplane mode was OFF - so who knows whether the WiFi radio was on or off.

@Matt Bartlett I continue to think you've got some WiFi radio control issues that screws with stuff and causes the clicks - and the radio isn't really getting turned off properly at all. Just one boy's opinion.

Doody


----------



## InstantSilence

Peter Hyatt said:


> I settled on both.
> 1TB on left
> 512 GB on right.
> 
> ...


Mr Peter, have you noticed any difference of sound using a digital input vs the SD card?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

InstantSilence said:


> Mr Peter, have you noticed any difference of sound using a digital input vs the SD card?




I have not. Both pristine.  Lots of hours lately, too.


----------



## InstantSilence

Peter Hyatt said:


> I have not. Both pristine.  Lots of hours lately, too.


I appreciate it. 
I guess another question to annoy with,  have you noticed any difference using 2go vs using pc to Hugo 2 via digital?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

InstantSilence said:


> I appreciate it.
> I guess another question to annoy with,  have you noticed any difference using 2go vs using pc to Hugo 2 via digital?



No annoyance.  I’ve mostly listened to SD card and have been very pleased.  I haven’t noticed a difference from computer to SD card, but I’m uncertain as to whether I can hear a difference.  I find myself getting lost in the music—-like an adventure.

I’ll try some critical listening.


----------



## InstantSilence

Peter Hyatt said:


> No annoyance.  I’ve mostly listened to SD card and have been very pleased.  I haven’t noticed a difference from computer to SD card, but I’m uncertain as to whether I can hear a difference.  I find myself getting lost in the music—-like an adventure.
> 
> I’ll try some critical listening.


I appreciate you, please, please me Peter, let me know!


----------



## hardinge

Doody said:


> Got some clicks today on a non-redbook track (for the first time, AFAIK). Roon endpoint via ethernet cable. A Naim recording - Charlie Haden & Chris Anderson - very airy and dark background bass & piano. 24/192. Just two clicks and they weren't reproducible and didn't cluster-up like I'd experienced before. It's EXACTLY the same clicky noise I can get as i click into or around on a track as the data feed gets interrupted or started abruptly.



Here's my thoughts so far (some alignment with you on low vs high res):
1. seems often i get a single click or pop about 5-10 seconds into a track (wonder if this is after moving from one resolution to another).
2. i've started listing tracks that get a series of pops (not just one near the start) and so far they have been songs with dynamic range (as per Roon's calcs) >10 (e.g. 13 and 15).
3. i do feel lower res has more clicks and pops.

Maybe others could look out for these too. I may be way off and all confirmation bias.


----------



## fidohead

Anyone else noticed that the bluetooth radio on the 2go lags when watching videos? Can someone please try connecting the 2go to a PC via bluetooth, play a video clip with an actor talking - do you experience lip-sync issues?
Connecting PC to the Hugo2 via bluetooth does not cause this issue.


----------



## hardinge

fidohead said:


> Anyone else noticed that the bluetooth radio on the 2go lags when watching videos? Can someone please try connecting the 2go to a PC via bluetooth, play a video clip with an actor talking - do you experience lip-sync issues?
> Connecting PC to the Hugo2 via bluetooth does not cause this issue.


I tried 2go/Hugo2 with an apple TV and gave up. It was all waay out of sync. I assumed there was a lip sync adjustment in the apple TV but i gave up. So you're saying this could be a bug?


----------



## Doody

Lip sync is a bear of a problem. I'm super sensitive to it. No system I've ever owned could handle it to my liking, including kilobuck AV processors. So I don't even try. Music only for me, and whatever for movies/tv. I have zero expectation that I could use my H2go and get properly lip-sync'd audio. I'll watch for the magic solution here, but I won't hold my breath.

Doody


----------



## Doody

hardinge said:


> 1. seems often i get a single click or pop about 5-10 seconds into a track (wonder if this is after moving from one resolution to another).


Interesting. I have not noticed this. In fact, my experiences are usually well into a track. What is your Resync Delay set to in Roon in your H2go Device Setup? Mine is 100ms, which I think is the default. You can set it as high as 10s. Perhaps try that (it'll be annoying, but...) and see if it changes the "early in the track" behavior? This way you'll know (with some certainty) that Roon is queuing everything up correctly before 2go even gets to see it. Random thought. 



hardinge said:


> 2. i've started listing tracks that get a series of pops (not just one near the start) and so far they have been songs with dynamic range (as per Roon's calcs) >10 (e.g. 13 and 15).


Fascinating theory, but not sure I grok how this would work. 2go is just moving bits from the network to H2. It doesn't care what the DR is. If H2 plays that data flawlessly (which I assume it does) then 2go should just pass that data along to H2 without drama and have it play flawlessly. The packets getting to 2go don't change based on DR, and (most likely) whatever 2go is doing internally doesn't care about what's in the data either - it just re-packs it for transmission over USB to H2. Anything is possible though! In the absence of answers, we WILL continue to speculate. I will start tracking that info as well. Thx.

It'd be lovely to hear from Chord as to how things are going on this pops/clicks problem. It does have to get sorted out, and we expect it will be, but it'd be nicer to have it sorted sooner rather than, say, in 2021 or 2022 .

Doody


----------



## Doody

hardinge said:


> 2. i've started listing tracks that get a series of pops (not just one near the start) and so far they have been songs with dynamic range (as per Roon's calcs) >10 (e.g. 13 and 15).


Well well well..... Bill Evans "Everybody Digs Bill Evans" redbook DR 13 in Roon. Clicks kicking up about halfway into the album. Been listening for a few hours - no drama on other content. Prior album to this was DR 11 with no issues.

Doody


----------



## hardinge

Doody said:


> Well well well..... Bill Evans "Everybody Digs Bill Evans" redbook DR 13 in Roon. Clicks kicking up about halfway into the album. Been listening for a few hours - no drama on other content. Prior album to this was DR 11 with no issues.
> 
> Doody


The game is a foot!


----------



## Doody

hardinge said:


> The game is a foot!


It still makes no sense . But I'm paying attention!

Doody


----------



## edwardsean

Hi. I've been following the thread thinking if I should get the 2go. The thing is streaming is not that important to me as I have other devices for that. 

I want it to improve SQ, by taking out the noise and other degradation from using external interfaces. I use optical from my SP2000 and an audiophileo for USB from my Mac. Will the 2go yield better (more pure) SQ using its internal SDcards?


----------



## hardinge

edwardsean said:


> Hi. I've been following the thread thinking if I should get the 2go. The thing is streaming is not that important to me as I have other devices for that.
> 
> I want it to improve SQ, by taking out the noise and other degradation from using external interfaces. I use optical from my SP2000 and an audiophileo for USB from my Mac. Will the 2go yield better (more pure) SQ using its internal SDcards?



In my experience, emphatically yes! For me though i seem to get more engagement from cleaner sources. I don't care about resolution but ISOregen for example between macbook and DAC is a night and day better SQ for me.


----------



## edwardsean

hardinge said:


> In my experience, emphatically yes! For me though i seem to get more engagement from cleaner sources. I don't care about resolution but ISOregen for example between macbook and DAC is a night and day better SQ for me.



Yes, I also really value a pure signal for engagement with the music. That is what I'm asking though. I'm already using an Audiophilleo between my Mac and my DACs. Is the direct interface of the 2Go better than, say, your ISOregen?


----------



## hardinge

Doody said:


> It still makes no sense . But I'm paying attention!
> 
> Doody


Ok so as always these are random observations and gut feel. I make no attempt at explanations. But just now there was a pop aligning with these random observations we've been making. I was looking for a redbook album with high DR. This recent Igor Levit "Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas" seemed a good option. DR16 for the album. 14 seconds into the 4th track i got a good old pop. Seek and ye shall find bias but this aligns with: high DR track, about 10-15secs into the track; redbook quality. I'm Roon over ethernet into the 2go. 

Sorry I don't have Tidal so couldn't get Bill Evans but maybe you could try Igor?


----------



## hardinge

edwardsean said:


> Yes, I also really value a pure signal for engagement with the music. That is what I'm asking though. I'm already using an Audiophilleo between my Mac and my DACs. Is the direct interface of the 2Go better than, say, your ISOregen?


Sorry i read as "audiophile cable" not an active device. MicroSD is definitely blacker. And it's very engaging. I haven't A/B'd enough to say if better. If the Audiophileo is good then i wouldn't necessarily say to forgo the benefit of Roon to switch to the microSD. I mentioned in an earlier post a desire to try an etherregen before the ethernet in on the 2go. If that is decent i would personally stick with Roon>etherregen>2go>hugo 2. If 2go control was rock solid from the apps then this might be different.....

I will say i'm a happy camper when at work though using just the microSDs.


----------



## Ards

Doody said:


> Lip sync is a bear of a problem. I'm super sensitive to it. No system I've ever owned could handle it to my liking, including kilobuck AV processors. So I don't even try. Music only for me, and whatever for movies/tv. I have zero expectation that I could use my H2go and get properly lip-sync'd audio. I'll watch for the magic solution here, but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Doody



Lip sync is both measurable AND tameable with the right kit, eg a https://sync-one2.harkwood.co.uk/ and an AV processor that can handle delays, or something like http://www.felston.com/products.htm


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> Interesting. I have not noticed this. In fact, my experiences are usually well into a track. What is your Resync Delay set to in Roon in your H2go Device Setup? Mine is 100ms, which I think is the default. You can set it as high as 10s. Perhaps try that (it'll be annoying, but...) and see if it changes the "early in the track" behavior? This way you'll know (with some certainty) that Roon is queuing everything up correctly before 2go even gets to see it. Random thought.
> 
> 
> Fascinating theory, but not sure I grok how this would work. 2go is just moving bits from the network to H2. It doesn't care what the DR is. If H2 plays that data flawlessly (which I assume it does) then 2go should just pass that data along to H2 without drama and have it play flawlessly. The packets getting to 2go don't change based on DR, and (most likely) whatever 2go is doing internally doesn't care about what's in the data either - it just re-packs it for transmission over USB to H2. Anything is possible though! In the absence of answers, we WILL continue to speculate. I will start tracking that info as well. Thx.
> ...


We're working on it! It's something deep in the core processing code so we are picking it apart piece by piece to see if we can repeat the clicks and then make changes to see if we have a fix. It shouldn't be too much longer now but we have a lot of testing to get through first.


----------



## enragedlemon

Matt Bartlett said:


> We're working on it! It's something deep in the core processing code so we are picking it apart piece by piece to see if we can repeat the clicks and then make changes to see if we have a fix. It shouldn't be too much longer now but we have a lot of testing to get through first.



Please pass on my sympathies to your developers. We’ve all been there at some time or another. Doubly worse now they are stuck at home as well!


----------



## Doody

Matt Bartlett said:


> We're working on it! It's something deep in the core processing code so we are picking it apart piece by piece to see if we can repeat the clicks and then make changes to see if we have a fix. It shouldn't be too much longer now but we have a lot of testing to get through first.


Very glad to hear! Please let us guinea pigs know if and how we can be helpful.

Doody


----------



## Doody

enragedlemon said:


> HOME
> *Sennheiser HD 820: *(Alo 'The Green Line' Cable)* | Chord Hugo 2 *(Chord 2go)* | MacBook Pro 13 *(2018)* | Audirvana *(Tidal)
> WORK
> *Campfire Andromeda *(Alo Pure Silver Litz Cable)* | Chord Hugo 2 *(Chord 2go)* | iPhone 11 Pro *(512GB)* | M-connect *(Tidal)



Amused that you're still working to keep up appearances. I commute from "the upstairs" to "the downstairs" now. *Go hope! *

Doody


----------



## rwelles

Doody said:


> Well well well..... Bill Evans "Everybody Digs Bill Evans" redbook DR 13 in Roon. Clicks kicking up about halfway into the album. Been listening for a few hours - no drama on other content. Prior album to this was DR 11 with no issues.
> 
> Doody



I just finished listening to the same album via Roon, but on WiFi, not ethernet. I did not hear any clicks. I've still not heard this clicking at anytime. If the clicking is *very* faint, I might be missing it. Hey @Doody thanks for the reminder about this album. It is a *great* album!!


----------



## supervisor

it _is_ faint


----------



## hardinge

rwelles said:


> I just finished listening to the same album via Roon, but on WiFi, not ethernet. I did not hear any clicks. I've still not heard this clicking at anytime. If the clicking is *very* faint, I might be missing it. Hey @Doody thanks for the reminder about this album. It is a *great* album!!


For me it's just like vinyl pop. A very audible one. Equal in volume to the music.


----------



## Doody

I concur with @hardinge. It's the same volume as the music - a very quick noise. I'd call it a click more than a pop - but now we're getting into religion .

It's 'faster' moreso than it is 'faint' IMHO. It's screwed up data in the stream that the renderer can't deal with - digital noise. While it's not overtly louder than the music, it's definitely not subtle IMHO - it interrupts things. The fact that it's 'fast' means you can get through it, but it can certainly be jarring.

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

My experience with the click/pop issue is just like Doody describes. It's not faint for me. Random and quick.


----------



## ubs28

I got both.

The vinyl sound is in particular audible with Airplay.


----------



## DaddyWhale

That's interesting. I've only gotten the very soft kind. Sort of like static when you touch a metal object (after walking barefoot on a rug on a cold winter morning...)


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

hi, noob question here: 

is it possible to keep 2go + Hugo 2 in a backpack, while controlling it with an iphone wirelessly and running into a pair of wireless IEMs or headphones? 

basically, an all wireless mobile system going through the Chords.

thanks for any input!


----------



## ubs28

Why not run the wireless IEM or headphone straight from your iPhone?

I can even run wireless IEM’s and headphones from my watch (so no phone is needed)


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

to get the benefit of the CHORD DAC vs iphone DAC. but i suspect going wireless defeats the purpose?


----------



## ubs28 (May 12, 2020)

Wireless headphones and IEM’s have a DAC and amplifier build in, so it is pointless to use the 2GO + Hugo 2 I’d say.

And I’m sure Apple has a far superior AAC codec implementation then what Chord could come up (considering that Android struggles with AAC).


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

that makes perfect sense, thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Widell

ubs28 said:


> I got both.
> 
> The vinyl sound is in particular audible with Airplay.


Had the 2GO now since Monday and after the intial setup which was a PITA it now seems to work as promised, nor really a Plug and Play thing but assume I will get used to it or just get Roon....

Regarding the Vinyl clicks, I first time Yesterday spend some time in the evneing and I also have these extremely enoying sounds occasionally both via Airplay and also streaming via the MConnect, not yet tested it if these occur while in hotspot mode but will try this too, from SD card I also need to spend some time to check if same can be heard there and if only on wifi or also when Ethernet is connected, many variables.....

Must say that I am disappointed this has past the quality control, it is easily heard even as I right this on my speakers (QUAD ESL 2905) but assume it can be passed if you have not heard the recording before that the song/track was like this...

I hope Chord has a plan to fix this ASAP as I will not accept this, 

For others guidance I noticed a significant better performance with MConnect streaming Qobuz and Tidal than using Airplay, so airplay will only be used of no other option.
On another note noticed that the 2Go was much more sensitive to drop outs than when I use my Node 2i this when wifi on optimum sucha as when my wife is on Zoom and my son wathes Netflix at the same time....though I have an average wifi spead of 85Mbps so we should be ok.....

Just my 2 cents, and await feedback from CHORD what their next step is to fix this quality issue or I would have to return it as broken unit.....


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> Had the 2GO now since Monday and after the intial setup which was a PITA it now seems to work as promised, nor really a Plug and Play thing but assume I will get used to it or just get Roon....
> 
> Regarding the Vinyl clicks, I first time Yesterday spend some time in the evneing and I also have these extremely enoying sounds occasionally both via Airplay and also streaming via the MConnect, not yet tested it if these occur while in hotspot mode but will try this too, from SD card I also need to spend some time to check if same can be heard there and if only on wifi or also when Ethernet is connected, many variables.....
> 
> ...


Dear All,

Further to above I made an official complaint with CHORD support and below is their reply which should add a band aid and some soothing for our troubled minds....

Quote
_Dear Sir, thanks for your email and the feeback.
We’ve identified the issue you describe and are hoping to begin testing of a new firmware fix in the coming weeks before public release. We will hopefully be able to update this further as and when we have more information to supply.
All the best_
Unquote


----------



## InstantSilence

Same issues poly had... Lol


----------



## miketlse

Widell said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Further to above I made an official complaint with CHORD support and below is their reply which should add a band aid and some soothing for our troubled minds....
> 
> ...


I realise that you are understandably frustrated, but you could also have read the post by Matt just two days ago.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15607868


----------



## ubs28 (May 13, 2020)

Widell said:


> Had the 2GO now since Monday and after the intial setup which was a PITA it now seems to work as promised, nor really a Plug and Play thing but assume I will get used to it or just get Roon....
> 
> Regarding the Vinyl clicks, I first time Yesterday spend some time in the evneing and I also have these extremely enoying sounds occasionally both via Airplay and also streaming via the MConnect, not yet tested it if these occur while in hotspot mode but will try this too, from SD card I also need to spend some time to check if same can be heard there and if only on wifi or also when Ethernet is connected, many variables.....
> 
> ...



I agree. I spotted many of these things after owning it less than a minute. How it passed testing beats me. Total amateurs.

For me, I don’t use the 2GO + Hugo 2 at home so it is not a big deal yet. I hope they get it fixed when we are allowed to return to the office as that is what I bought it for.


----------



## supervisor

ubs28 said:


> I agree. I spotted many of these things after owning it less than a minute. How it passed testing beats me. Total amateurs.



as forgiving as I am to them, they really should consider using us as beta testers _before_ the products come out.


----------



## InstantSilence

supervisor said:


> as forgiving as I am to them, they really should consider using us as beta testers _before_ the products come out.


I wonder why not...


----------



## jarnopp

InstantSilence said:


> Same issues poly had... Lol



Actually, for all its issues, Poly never has these “vinyl” clicks/pops. It will be interesting to learn the root cause when it is fixed.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## supervisor

flohmann said:


> Two accessory suggestions. First, the Jansport "Weekender" shoulder bag is a decent fit (a little wide, but perfect length) for the Hugo2go combo, giving you an easy shoulder strap carry. And it's just US$19. Second, I ordered an Ethernet port dust cover to keep the lint out of the Ethernet port. Chord should have tossed one of those in!



thank you so much for recommending this bag for Hugo2Go! so perfect for being mobile around the house.


----------



## edwardsean

My 2Go is coming tomorrow. I’m pretty excited.  Im going to be using it a lot with files from the SD Cards.  Is there a consensus as to the best app to organize and play those files: Mconnect, Rigelian, Glider? Also, is there a good Mac OS app that is compatible?

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I’m using Mconnect mostly.

Rigelian won’t show art work.

Glider still working.

8 Player won’t play Qobuz


----------



## Peter Hyatt (May 14, 2020)

iOS update 13.4.1 yesterday.

having skips on WiFi playback of SD cards yesterday & today.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Peter Hyatt said:


> iOS update 13.4.1 yesterday.
> 
> having skips on WiFi playback of SD cards since update.


Sorry to hear that. Usually iOS updates are smother than the Android ones.


----------



## miketlse (May 14, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> iOS update 13.4.1 yesterday.
> 
> having skips on WiFi playback of SD cards since update.


Is this a beta update? They cause short term problems almost every time, until enough owners post bug fix requests, and then Apple gets to work.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

miketlse said:


> Is this a beta update? They cause short term problems almost every time, until enough owners post bug fixes, and then Apple gets to work.



No, I’ve learned to skip those.


----------



## miketlse (May 14, 2020)

deleted


----------



## InstantSilence

Is this working OK on android?


----------



## DaddyWhale

InstantSilence said:


> Is this working OK on android?


Android updates are usually staggered as every phone maker and telecom does their own thing. Got an update on my Samsung tablet last week and it did not seem to screw up the 2go connection. But the update partially broke finger print recognition!


----------



## NYanakiev (May 15, 2020)

I use my Hugo2Go with my iPhone and iPad Pro. No pops or clicks on any of the playback modes I've tried..

I guess I should consider myself lucky!


----------



## edwardsean

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’m using Mconnect mostly.
> 
> Rigelian won’t show art work.
> 
> ...



Thanks I found a few versions of Mconnect in the App Store. Which one is right for 2Go?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Mconnect Player (not lite)


----------



## Z06_Pilot

Hi folks,

New H2 owner here.  WOW is all I can say.  What an incredible piece of kit.  I am currently using a microRendu ethernet attached as a Roon endpoint.  I have the 2" rigid USB A to micro adapter from the good folks at Uptone Audio for the shortest  USB connection possible into the H2.  The sound is sublime.

I am very interested in the 2go and wondering if any Rendu owners have tried the 2go and if you could detect any sound differences?

I really like the whole H2/2go idea.  It's very cool and a perfectly matched pair, but it's also $1300, and I would like to get more out of that than just a "wow this is neat" feeling.

thanks!


----------



## edwardsean

Peter Hyatt said:


> Mconnect Player (not lite)



Right, but there is: mconnect Player, mconnect Player HD, mconnect control, mconnect control HD. 

Rigelian really doesn't have album art. That's surprising and too bad.

Also, could I trouble you a bit to say a little more about Glider. I assume you meant it works but is it a good experience functionally and aesthetically compared to other options?


----------



## Bill Chu

I am using Mconnect in iPad mini for the player apps for 2go, I discover that I need to select player each time when connect to 2go, otherwise the default player will be iPad mini. But I don't need to select each time in 8Player


----------



## Bill Chu

I also received reply from Chord, concern the 2go "pops and clicks" issue:

Dear Sir, thanks for your email and the feeback.

We’ve identified the issue you describe and are hoping to begin testing of a new firmware fix in the coming weeks before public release. We will hopefully be able to update this further as and when we have more information to supply.

All the best

*Ed Selley* / Customer Support
support@chordelectronics.co.uk / (+44) 01622 721 444
*Chord Electronics Ltd.

The Pumphouse, Farleigh Bridge
Farleigh Lane, East Farleigh, Kent, ME16 9NB, United Kingdom

https://www.chordelectronics.co.uk
*


----------



## hardinge

edwardsean said:


> Right, but there is: mconnect Player, mconnect Player HD, mconnect control, mconnect control HD.
> 
> Rigelian really doesn't have album art. That's surprising and too bad.
> 
> Also, could I trouble you a bit to say a little more about Glider. I assume you meant it works but is it a good experience functionally and aesthetically compared to other options?



Glider, to me is the nicest UI and UX but one fo the most flaky in terms of connection. Sadly no good option. The more stable apps look terrible and the better looking ones fall over more. A let down to the whole system.


----------



## edwardsean

I'm going to try out Glider and Mconnect for IOS, but a lot of times I'm on my Mac and would like to access the 2Go SDcards from my laptop. Are there good options for MacOS to control 2Go? I'm looking into Plex, but I don't really want a web browser based UI. It would be great to have a dedicated MacOS application like there are for IOS.


----------



## hardinge

edwardsean said:


> I'm going to try out Glider and Mconnect for IOS, but a lot of times I'm on my Mac and would like to access the 2Go SDcards from my laptop. Are there good options for MacOS to control 2Go? I'm looking into Plex, but I don't really want a web browser based UI. It would be great to have a dedicated MacOS application like there are for IOS.



I would love the same thing. I asked before and was told Audirvana but i tried it and couldn't get it to work. If anyone has more info or another app to try i'd love to know too!


----------



## edwardsean

hardinge said:


> I would love the same thing. I asked before and was told Audirvana but i tried it and couldn't get it to work. If anyone has more info or another app to try i'd love to know too!



That's interesting. Can Audirvana see the SD Card storage on board the 2Go?


----------



## NYanakiev

hardinge said:


> I would love the same thing. I asked before and was told Audirvana but i tried it and couldn't get it to work. If anyone has more info or another app to try i'd love to know too!



Roon


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Sometimes Glider switches from left to right.
Sometimes she doesn’t.


----------



## hardinge

edwardsean said:


> That's interesting. Can Audirvana see the SD Card storage on board the 2Go?


It sees the whole thing as a dlna server but i’ve got another issue unrelated stopping me atm. Hopefully fix that soon and test properly.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

edwardsean said:


> I'm going to try out Glider and Mconnect for IOS, but a lot of times I'm on my Mac and would like to access the 2Go SDcards from my laptop. Are there good options for MacOS to control 2Go? I'm looking into Plex, but I don't really want a web browser based UI. It would be great to have a dedicated MacOS application like there are for IOS.


Whilst not exactly what you asked as well as Roon you can use something like J River Media Center which allows you to see the music stored on the SD card and then control the playback.


----------



## edwardsean

Matt Bartlett said:


> Whilst not exactly what you asked as well as Roon you can use something like J River Media Center which allows you to see the music stored on the SD card and then control the playback.


Thanks Matt. Can you also confirm whether Audirvana does or doesn't work for this purpose?


----------



## Matt Bartlett (May 15, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Thanks Matt. Can you also confirm whether Audirvana does or doesn't work for this purpose?


I'm afraid I can't as I'm a PC user and don't have Audirvana .
Edit - I didn't realise there is Audirvana for PC now!
Edit 2  - Yes I can confirm Audirvana works to play to 2Go from local storage and streaming services but similar to Roon it will not allow you to play from the SD cards inside 2Go. It doesn't appear to support DLNA server access.
J River will support DLNA renders and servers so you can play to and from 2Go.

After a false start I hope that helps.


----------



## edwardsean

Matt Bartlett said:


> I'm afraid I can't as I'm a PC user and don't have Audirvana .
> Edit - I didn't realise there is Audirvana for PC now!
> Edit 2  - Yes I can confirm Audirvana works to play to 2Go from local storage and streaming services but similar to Roon it will not allow you to play from the SD cards inside 2Go. It doesn't appear to support DLNA server access.
> J River will support DLNA renders and servers so you can play to and from 2Go.
> ...



Thank you! It's too bad about Audirvana, but that helps a lot.


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

Hello there,

It seems that Roon is a popular option here. Could someone kindly summarize the basic mechanics of Roon integration with 2go? With wi-fi, 2go would stream Qobuz and Tidal and you would navigate them with Roon from your Macbook or iPhone? Does this work wirelessly between laptop/phone and 2go and what other software do you need (GoFigure, etc.)? Also, what happens when wi-fi is not available? Could Tidal and Qobuz be run in offline mode from a phone and what software is needed for that? Or does this have to involve an SD card? And if SD card, can you still access it via phone through Roon (remote) or something else is involved? Sorry for so many questions, I wish there were instructions somewhere...

Cheers!


----------



## Doody

I have JRMC (v24) on my laptop and just fired it up. It appears to have a DLNA section under Services, but I can't figure out how to get it to see any DLNA servers on my network at all. Used to be a big JRMC booster - before Roon - but never loved it much - clunky app. MConnect on my phone sees 2go and the various Sonos devices as well - so Im not sure why JRMC seems to not - I probably am doing something wrong setting wise (tried with and without the JRMC Meida Server running in DLNA Options).

I TOO would like a way to control from my laptop when I'm not using Roon. When I'm working remotely out of the house this would be super useful.

Doody


----------



## Doody

Cedar Research Institute said:


> Hello there,
> 
> It seems that Roon is a popular option here. Could someone kindly summarize the basic mechanics of Roon integration with 2go? With wi-fi, 2go would stream Qobuz and Tidal and you would navigate them with Roon from your Macbook or iPhone? Does this work wirelessly between laptop/phone and 2go and what other software do you need (GoFigure, etc.)? Also, what happens when wi-fi is not available? Could Tidal and Qobuz be run in offline mode from a phone and what software is needed for that? Or does this have to involve an SD card? And if SD card, can you still access it via phone through Roon (remote) or something else is involved? Sorry for so many questions, I wish there were instructions somewhere...
> 
> Cheers!


Your Roon server will see 2go on the network as a "Roon Endpoint". It "just works". Nothing required as long as they're on the same network. You select it as a playback device in your Roon Client (laptop, tablet phone, w/e) and you're off to the races.

GoFigure you'll need to switch between the two SDcards - but otherwise, you won't need it.

Doody


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

Thank you Doody, much appreciated!

So in a wi-fi scenario, would Roon or another endpoint be necessary, or can 2go also see Qobuz and Tidal directly the same way as it sees Roon?

And I'm guessing without wi-fi Roon is out, so we'd have to resort to such apps as Mconnect, which is less ideal that using Qobuz / Tidal directly?

And Mconnect and such would also be necessary to play from sd card?

Sorry, I'm going through all the possible options to justify a 2go purchase...

Thanks again!


----------



## pjw241142 (May 15, 2020)

muski said:


> Just tried a Roon Bridged Ethernet setup with the 2Go and I'm really liking it—even more natural detail against such a black background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is another way of getting Roon to the 2go. This works for me

Page 119 of this thread


----------



## joshnor713 (May 15, 2020)

Just got my Valentinum case today. Grueling three weeks of delivery. Very satisfied with the look/materials. The fit is really tight. The H2's center window and lettering above the four balls don't line up perfectly to the edges (but well enough). I was more concerned with the end, magnetic flap not closing at first because the unit was ever-so slightly overshooting. Fortunately leather stretches and a little pulling/pushing got to close fully.


----------



## Widell

Peter Hyatt said:


> Mconnect Player (not lite)


well noted, using Mconnect Lite, whats the benefit with paid version vs lite( except the obvious “no more commercials), other benefits worthwhile paying for normal version.


----------



## Widell

joshnor713 said:


> Just got my Valentinum case today. Grueling three weeks of delivery. Very satisfied with the look/materials. The fit is really tight. The H2's center window and lettering above the four balls don't line up perfectly to the edges (but well enough). I was more concerned with the end, magnetic flap not closing at first because the unit was ever-so slightly overshooting. Fortunately leather stretches and a little pulling/pushing got to close fully.


looks decent, how about heat dissipation , mu Hugo2go get pretty hot on cable mode, once once on battery very cool! concerned about temp in enclosure space.......?


----------



## TKpurple

Widell said:


> looks decent, how about heat dissipation , mu Hugo2go get pretty hot on cable mode, once once on battery very cool! concerned about temp in enclosure space.......?


----------



## TKpurple

I have the same cover and as far no issues with overheating even when driving speakers directly.  There is metal heat dispasion system with metal window on the bottom. It


----------



## Doody

joshnor713 said:


> Just got my Valentinum case today. Grueling three weeks of delivery.


Enjoy!

Mine finally hit US shores today! Soon, now!

Doody


----------



## Mark S

I rarely post here but think Head-Fi is a fantastic resource and read the useful information posted often. I have heard all of the existing Chord DACs and think Rob Watts and Chord bring a superb line to the marketplace, and I have been fortunate to experience extensively many of the world’s best DACs as reference points.

In addition, I own a Hugo 1, numerous high end daps, many high end headphones and a high quality home headphone system. I feel comfortable saying the Hugo2 is unquestionably a solid performer as a transportable and is probably best in class from everything I’ve listened to. It does not, however, rival true high end headphone amp/dac rigs, but it is very, very good for something users can carry around. And I will ignore the minor hardware defect that will require me to return my unit for a replacement, because that defect didn’t impact the SQ, which was solid and better certainly than Chord’s Hugo 1 and Mojo for sure (but does make me question Chord’s quality control).

But (MAJOR BUT) the 2Go simply is not ready from prime time. In fact, my experience, in a word, would be - abysmal. In another word - disappointing. In a third word - frustrating. The software is just awful.  It is extremely glitchy and poorly organized and implemented from a UI perspective. I am pretty surprised Chord didn’t team with a real developer to create a good app. They’ve had plenty of time since the Poly. The 2Go is supposed to be a premium product. The software is the furthest thing from premium; it’s amateurish. Maybe some users are willing to compromise, but there shouldn’t be a need to compromise for a $4,000 product offering. I had read some posts expressing similar views, but I didn’t think it would be this lousy. 

Unfortunately, I had consistent problems with the 2Go hardware too. I could not get the 2Go/Hugo2 to play for more than about 90 minutes without shutting off totally, and it was plugged in the entire time. The Hugo2 alone played unendingly, as expected. Moreover, on many occasions I suddenly lost network connectivity and needed to reboot.  I have no network issues, and I know a fair bit about networking and am connecting the 2Go to 2.4 WiFi (which is itself a complicating limitation). I had to make substantial adjustments to my home network, including changing router security settings, just to get the 2Go to even connect to my network using a high end linksys router. 

I hate to say it because of my respect for the Chord product line, but the 2Go just isn’t ready for prime time. I will be returning everything. Unfortunately, I cannot return expensive custom headphone cables and sd cards that I purchased on the belief that I would use them with the Hugo2/2Go, so I am out money for being a beta tester for Chord.  That part is my fault I suppose.  I might keep the Hugo2, but my primary anticipated use case was with the sd storage, which implicates, among other problems, the poor software (p.s. I didn’t find any high quality iOS player that did everything I wanted, but there are a few decent ones mentioned in posts here, and no player can see both sd cards at the same time, so users need to basically memorize what’s on each card and potentially change a setting deeply buried in menus too frequently to access other music). 

My bottom line would be buyer beware on 2Go.


----------



## fidohead

Mark S said:


> I rarely post here but think Head-Fi is a fantastic resource and read the useful information posted often. I have heard all of the existing Chord DACs and think Rob Watts and Chord bring a superb line to the marketplace, and I have been fortunate to experience extensively many of the world’s best DACs as reference points.
> 
> In addition, I own a Hugo 1, numerous high end daps, many high end headphones and a high quality home headphone system. I feel comfortable saying the Hugo2 is unquestionably a solid performer as a transportable and is probably best in class from everything I’ve listened to. It does not, however, rival true high end headphone amp/dac rigs, but it is very, very good for something users can carry around. And I will ignore the minor hardware defect that will require me to return my unit for a replacement, because that defect didn’t impact the SQ, which was solid and better certainly than Chord’s Hugo 1 and Mojo for sure (but does make me question Chord’s quality control).
> 
> ...



I think your experience mirrors mine. The usability issue around the software/firmware needs addressing.

I am on my second 2go. (I rejected the first one because it was not brand new when I received it from the dealer (this was sorted out quickly)). With my current unit, I have now experienced 2 instances in 4 days where the hugo2go shuts down even though it was plugged in - with the hugo2go very hot to touch. It was driving Oppo PM-1 headphones. Also noticed a couple of times when the hugo2 is not getting charged even when the original Hugo2 charger is connect to the 2go.

My Hugo2 has worked flawlessly over the past 2 years that I have owned it so it is a keeper. I like the 2go as it fits my use case perfectly and sounds great, but it needs to work. I am keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## musickid

+1 for the PM1.


----------



## AndrewOld

Mark S said:


> I rarely post here but think Head-Fi is a fantastic resource and read the useful information posted often. I have heard all of the existing Chord DACs and think Rob Watts and Chord bring a superb line to the marketplace, and I have been fortunate to experience extensively many of the world’s best DACs as reference points.
> 
> In addition, I own a Hugo 1, numerous high end daps, many high end headphones and a high quality home headphone system. I feel comfortable saying the Hugo2 is unquestionably a solid performer as a transportable and is probably best in class from everything I’ve listened to. It does not, however, rival true high end headphone amp/dac rigs, but it is very, very good for something users can carry around. And I will ignore the minor hardware defect that will require me to return my unit for a replacement, because that defect didn’t impact the SQ, which was solid and better certainly than Chord’s Hugo 1 and Mojo for sure (but does make me question Chord’s quality control).
> 
> ...


What a total disaster. I am potentially in the market for a 2Go/2yu to front-end my M Scaler, but it seems like this product has a long way to go before it is worth considering.
[


----------



## MSXX

Matt Bartlett said:


> I'm afraid I can't as I'm a PC user and don't have Audirvana .
> Edit - I didn't realise there is Audirvana for PC now!
> Edit 2 - Yes I can confirm Audirvana works to play to 2Go from local storage and streaming services but similar to Roon it will not allow you to play from the SD cards inside 2Go. It doesn't appear to support DLNA server access.
> J River will support DLNA renders and servers so you can play to and from 2Go



Hi Matt

Thank you for all your effort, your time here on the forum and for great products. As I have shared before I have several problems with the 2go. Pops and clicks, random shutdown and connection issues with go figure, but most of all problems with getting a stable connection to stream Tidal thorough various third party iOS apps.

I am awaiting a firmware update to tackle the "pops" and some of the other bugs, but my question to you is: where do I go for support when 8player is just skipping all my selected tracks in tidal, and when mconnect only can play 3-5 of the tidal songs I have queued up before it randomly just stop or shuts down? I am not using wifi but the ethernet and have tried three different iPhones with the same result. 

My dream scenario is to be able to use 1 stable app instead of now fiddling with 3 different unstable apps. 1 app that can play from SD-cards and is able to stream from online services like tidal. I can not find a stable and user-friendly one, so which app do you use and how is your experience with it?

I am also wondering, have you tried partnering with a app-developer or why wouldn't you wanna go that route?

Last, can you explain to me why it is not possible for using Roon or audiovarna to "see" the sd-cards files and play them. Is it something that you are actively pursuing or working on with maybe Roon to get to work in the future or is it not possible technically? - I am not very tech-savvy, so pardon these dumb question. I am just curious to understand why I need some many different apps or services like Roon to be able to just play music from an sd-card or stream from tidal.  

Thanks!


----------



## Doody

I for one would definitely reserve the use of superlatives such as "*total* disaster".

2go can and will be improved. 2go is not a version 1.0 product yet. It's beta. But it is close.

For many use cases it is *ROCK SOLID*. In all cases (pending the pops-and-clicks bug which Chord says is identified and being fixed) the H2go sounds *EXCEPTIONAL*.

The reliance on third party software by Chord was, in retrospect, not a brilliant decision. That intensified by the fact they probably should have learned this from the Poly experience. It's either a problem of being too hopeful of cutting-edge ecosystems - or a problem of scrimping on software development. Probably a bit of both.

When I use H2go away from my listening room, the GoFigure and MConnect app switching and various glitches associated with all that are annoying. But they're hardly crisis-inducing. It's not a superlative-laden 'disaster' by any stretch of the imagination. This will all be addressed.

I've been listening to the new Jason Isbell album this morning. Streaming it over Tidal to my 2go Roon endpoint to the H2 driving my Omega speakers and sub. The experience was 100% trivial, flawless, and *FECKING LOVELY*.

Doody


----------



## Doody

MSXX said:


> Last, can you explain to me why it is not possible for using Roon or audiovarna to "see" the sd-cards files and play them. Is it something that you are actively pursuing or working on with maybe Roon to get to work in the future or is it not possible technically? - I am not very tech-savvy, so pardon these dumb question. I am just curious to understand why I need some many different apps or services like Roon to be able to just play music from an sd-card or stream from tidal.



I don't speak for Matt or Chord - nor for Roon. But I do know from numerous posts in the Roon forums that Roon has no intention fo supporting DLNA and its ilk - in large part for exactly the reasons we're all pulling our hair out over these various phone and tablet apps. It's a messy protocol with messy software. Roon has stated repeatedly that while the audio quality produced is perfectly acceptable, the control mechanisms are a crap-show (my word, not Roon's) and they don't want to end up in that mudpit. I think many of us here - even those of us who are futzing with these protocols for the first time - can see the logic in that decision!

Doody


----------



## edwardsean

I just got the H2Go, and so far it's been a mixture of rapture and pain. 

Straight off, the sound is glorious. 

However, there have been a host of issues to deal with. I'm playing files off of the SDCards, but I'm still getting the regular drop outs as many have reported. There is also a high pitched squeal when there is no track playing and in-between tracks. 

Where I'd really like to ask for help is with album art. I can't get album art to show up form my SD Cards whether I use Glider, MConnect, 8Player, etc. I'm using Wav and AIFF files. Are you guys getting album art off of the SDCards from Wav or AIFF? 

As for sound quality, do you find there is no difference between streaming files off a network server and the internal SDCard? My assumption is that the SDCard should sound better from previous experience with streaming vs local files. 

At any rate, it's early days for me, and though there's been a bunch of issues, the sound is so spectacular, I'm willing to put up with anything at this point.


----------



## miketlse

fidohead said:


> With my current unit, I have now experienced 2 instances in 4 days where the hugo2go shuts down even though it was plugged in - with the hugo2go very hot to touch. It was driving Oppo PM-1 headphones. Also noticed a couple of times when the hugo2 is not getting charged even when the original Hugo2 charger is connect to the 2go.


That is usually indicative of trying to play music, whilst trying to charge batteries at the same time.
This can cause thermal protection circuits to operate.
Check Matts posts, because he has described which battery gets charged firrst.


----------



## Doody

miketlse said:


> That is usually indicative of trying to play music, whilst trying to charge batteries at the same time.
> This can cause thermal protection circuits to operate.
> Check Matts posts, because he has described which battery gets charged firrst.


Thankfully, I haven't experienced this one AFAIK. This sure sounds like "not a feature". Anybody now if Chord is planning to address it?

Doody


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> However, there have been a host of issues to deal with. I'm playing files off of the SDCards, but I'm still getting the regular drop outs as many have reported. There is also a high pitched squeal when there is no track playing and in-between tracks.


This "high pitched squeal" is a new one to me. Are you sure you don't have some substantial RFI problems going on somewhere?

Doody


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> This "high pitched squeal" is a new one to me. Are you sure you don't have some substantial RFI problems going on somewhere?
> Doody



Positive. It's low level but still piercing. It occurs when I pause a track and persists until I play another track. If I skip a track I get a burst of it until the next track starts. If I just let the tracks play without touching the controls it's fine. I'm seems like it has something to do with instructions being sent from my IOS device to the 2Go.


----------



## MSXX

edwardsean said:


> It's low level but still piercing. It occurs when I pause a track and persists until I play another track. If I skip a track I get a burst of it until the next track starts.



I am sorry to say, and don't know if we by chance are neighbors but that low level piercing sound could be coming from me trying to get the 2go and mconnect app to stream tidal in one steady stream


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> I just got the H2Go, and so far it's been a mixture of rapture and pain.
> 
> Straight off, the sound is glorious.
> 
> ...



I’m using mconnectHD to stream Tidal and Qobuz and Glider to play files from the sd cards. I agree that nothing’s perfect, and the album art thing is annoying for an anal sob like me, but I deal with it. I can’t figure a way to get art either, including having the cover.jpg in each folder, which I thought was the way it was supposed to work.


----------



## Bill Chu

Mark S said:


> I’m using mconnectHD to stream Tidal and Qobuz and Glider to play files from the sd cards. I agree that nothing’s perfect, and the album art thing is annoying for an anal sob like me, but I deal with it. I can’t figure a way to get art either, including having the cover.jpg in each folder, which I thought was the way it was supposed to work.


Have you tried to change your cover from "cover.jpg" to "Folder.jpg"? So far I don't have any issue of cover art.


----------



## fidohead

miketlse said:


> That is usually indicative of trying to play music, whilst trying to charge batteries at the same time.
> This can cause thermal protection circuits to operate.
> Check Matts posts, because he has described which battery gets charged firrst.



Thats interesting.  Sounds like the Hugo2 charger may not powerful enough to simutaneously charge both devices and play music without depleting the battery.

Incidentally, I am yet to hear any of the pop/clicks others have been reporting thus far.


----------



## edwardsean

My 2Go only seems to connect with MPD is there a way to change the mode to DLNA?


----------



## ubs28

Doody said:


> This "high pitched squeal" is a new one to me. Are you sure you don't have some substantial RFI problems going on somewhere?
> 
> Doody



I have the same problem. It only happens with specific DSD files (so not all DSD music).

I have never encountered it with FLAC or mp3 though.

It is one of the many bugs.


----------



## ubs28

Anyway, I never brought this bug up on purpose because I wanted to see with the next firmware update if I was able to find more bugs (without me even trying) then all the employees working at Chord. And I am betting that they did not find everything with their own testing.


----------



## Mark S

Bill Chu said:


> Have you tried to change your cover from "cover.jpg" to "Folder.jpg"? So far I don't have any issue of cover art.



will try it. Perhaps I messed up on that. Thanks.


----------



## jlbrach (May 16, 2020)

Mark S said:


> I rarely post here but think Head-Fi is a fantastic resource and read the useful information posted often. I have heard all of the existing Chord DACs and think Rob Watts and Chord bring a superb line to the marketplace, and I have been fortunate to experience extensively many of the world’s best DACs as reference points.
> 
> In addition, I own a Hugo 1, numerous high end daps, many high end headphones and a high quality home headphone system. I feel comfortable saying the Hugo2 is unquestionably a solid performer as a transportable and is probably best in class from everything I’ve listened to. It does not, however, rival true high end headphone amp/dac rigs, but it is very, very good for something users can carry around. And I will ignore the minor hardware defect that will require me to return my unit for a replacement, because that defect didn’t impact the SQ, which was solid and better certainly than Chord’s Hugo 1 and Mojo for sure (but does make me question Chord’s quality control).
> 
> ...


I ordered the 2go and eagerly awaited receiving it but cancalled my order after reading the forums here...my desire to use the 2 sd slots and carry my music with me to be able to be played simply as I would with a DAP...that for me would be perfect....all I wanted was a simple stress free way to fire it up and see my music without all sorts of aggravations and play it from the cards.....when it is possible to see both cards without complication and simply turn it on and play it i will be  back in but until then I will watch....shame because I am a huge chord fan owning so many chord products


----------



## Mark S

jlbrach said:


> I ordered the 2go and eagerly awaited receiving it but cancalled my order after reading the forums here...my desire to use the 2 sd slots and carry my music with me to be able to be played simply as I would with a DAP...that for me would be perfect....all I wanted was a simple stress free way to fire it up and see my music without all sorts of aggravations and play it from the cards.....when it is possible to see both cards without complication and simply turn it on and play it i will be  back in but until then I will watch....shame because I am a huge chord fan owning so many chord products



Sorry to say, but I think you saved yourself some aggravation. Hopefully, things will improve (or users will find solutions).

I would love someone to tell me I am wrong about the sd cards and that files can only be played from one or the other (i.e., addressable storage maxes out at 2 tb not 4).


----------



## Doody (May 16, 2020)

Mark S said:


> I would love someone to tell me I am wrong about the sd cards and that files can only be played from one or the other (i.e., addressable storage maxes out at 2 tb not 4).


2go can only read from one card at a time. You use Chord's GoFigure app to switch from one to the other. I have heard told (but not directly from Chord here) that they have a fix for this.

That said, I have two cards in mine - 1TB and 500GB - and the card switching is completely a non-issue. It works every time and takes a second. I thought this would be a problem for me too - it turns out I was wrong. FWIW, I tend to listen to albums - not to playlists with hundreds of disparate songs - I grok how that could be annoying in this instance. YMMV.

"Addressable storage" is maxed out today at 1TB, as there are no 2TB cards out there, AFAIK. 2go will support a pair of those, but only read from one at a time.

Doody


----------



## edwardsean

I have to say, even with all the frustrations, I love this little system. But, this is definitely not the choice for someone who wants a trouble free experience, at least not now. 

A fix so that both SDcards could be read together would be amazing!

As for the album art issue. All my art is embedded in the metadata in the SDcard files. I though Glider could pull it from there. I still don't where I'm going wrong with that. I'm willing to go back and change the format or resolution and retag all my files, if I could only figure out the issue.


----------



## Bill Chu

Doody said:


> 2go can only read from one card at a time. You use Chord's GoFigure app to switch from one to the other. I have heard told (but not directly from Chord here) that they have a fix for this.
> 
> That said, I have two cards in mine - 1TB and 500GB - and the card switching is completely a non-issue. It works every time and takes a second. I thought this would be a problem for me too - it turns out I was wrong. FWIW, I tend to listen to albums - not to playlists with hundreds of disparate songs - I grok how that could be annoying in this instance. YMMV.
> 
> ...


I don't think only read single sd card is a very bad issue, but the default of reading sd card always for the "right" sd card is an issue, why not the sd card of last status when power down?


----------



## Sound Trooper

I was initially keen to add the 2go to my Hugo2 as it would be a perfect roon end point for my 2nd system, however after reading the numerous complaints about software stability I decided to hold off and look towards another direction. In place of the 2go, I bought a sms-200 Neo and it has worked flawlessly thus far. Maybe the 2go will still sound better and hopefully the 2go’s issues will be ironed out so that I can try it next time.


----------



## edwardsean

Matt Bartlett said:


> I'm afraid I can't as I'm a PC user and don't have Audirvana .
> Edit - I didn't realise there is Audirvana for PC now!
> Edit 2  - Yes I can confirm Audirvana works to play to 2Go from local storage and streaming services but similar to Roon it will not allow you to play from the SD cards inside 2Go. It doesn't appear to support DLNA server access.
> J River will support DLNA renders and servers so you can play to and from 2Go.
> ...


Hey Matt, 

I got J River as per your recommendation. But, along with Doody, I can't figure out how to configure it to access files from the 2Go. It sees the unit, but I can't find the SD Card files in any of its options. 

Could you point us in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## edwardsean (May 16, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> I have the same problem. It only happens with specific DSD files (so not all DSD music).
> I have never encountered it with FLAC or mp3 though.
> It is one of the many bugs.



I think you're right, I'm using upsampled files. I do hope these things will get sorted out eventually.

* Yeah, I actually just tested normal redbook, and the high pitched squeal during gaps is only with hi res files. I do expect more from premium devices, but honestly, I'm thankful the hi res files play as well as they do, and the squeal is just when there is no playback.


----------



## InstantSilence

Do the Sd function when controlled from phone work reliably?


----------



## edwardsean

I figured out my problem with album art as well. For some reason all the apps have problem with hi-res files. I'm using Hi Res files at 768KHz PCM and if I use AIFF, metadata comes up but no album art. If I use Wav, no metadata comes up at all including albums art. Standard Redbook works fine, with all metadata including album art.


----------



## edwardsean

As for sound quality, SDCard vs. streaming: I have to say, I think the best thing about this streamer is no the streaming, but the SDCard function. The SQ is significantly better from the SD Card, then streaming the same files. 

I know there will always be people who say that bits are bits and that wifi streaming is lossless. However, we are talking about parasitic noise here and all its deleterious affects on sound. The SDCard, largely bypasses that to my ears. For convenience wifi streaming is really nice, but if you want to squeeze out the best sound the H2 can deliver, give SDCards a try.


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> As for sound quality, SDCard vs. streaming: I have to say, I think the best thing about this streamer is no the streaming, but the SDCard function. The SQ is significantly better from the SD Card, then streaming the same files.
> 
> I know there will always be people who say that bits are bits and that wifi streaming is lossless. However, we are talking about parasitic noise here and all its deleterious affects on sound. The SDCard, largely bypasses that to my ears. For convenience wifi streaming is really nice, but if you want to squeeze out the best sound the H2 can deliver, give SDCards a try.


What is a quality SD card for music playback from Amazon?


----------



## Mark S

Mark S said:


> will try it. Perhaps I messed up on that. Thanks.



For what it is worth, I spent a lot of time today carefully checking (and sometimes fixing) about 1.5 tb of aiff, dsd, and flac files to confirm all embedded tagging is correct and that each separate artist folder containing each separate album on the two sd cards in the 2Go contains the respective proper artwork image file called folder.jpg. Unfortunately, neither mconnect hd, nor rigelian, nor glider, could get the art or the metadata close to right with each having different, disqualifying problems. And all of the apps seemed to have internal inconsistencies in how they treat the data. Uggh! I think I give up.

This exercise certainly increased my respect and admiration for Roon. I wish the 2Go could have run minimserver (I’m not proficient enough to know if that was even conceivably possible - assume it was not). All the apps seem to handle data from that server pretty well and far better than the server on the 2Go.


----------



## Mark S

InstantSilence said:


> What is a quality SD card for music playback from Amazon?



I use Sandisk but haven’t compared.


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> figured out my problem with album art as well. For some reason all the apps have problem with hi-res files. I'm using Hi Res files at 768KHz PCM and if I use AIFF, metadata comes up but no album art. If I use Wav, no metadata comes up at all including albums art. Standard Redbook works fine, with all metadata including album art.



I’ve found the behavior of all the main apps I’ve tried to be totally inconsistent, even internally inconsistent, which is frustrating With respect to all sorts of files.


----------



## edwardsean

InstantSilence said:


> What is a quality SD card for music playback from Amazon?



I couldn't tell you as I don't know use Amazon. I'm comparing the same file streamed from my MacBook through Audirvana to the 2Go, and the same file played from the SDCard. 

I would tend to think if you can avoid the processing involved in streaming it would improve sound, but you have to test it out and see how it sounds to your ears in your system.


----------



## Mark S

Sound Trooper said:


> I was initially keen to add the 2go to my Hugo2 as it would be a perfect roon end point for my 2nd system, however after reading the numerous complaints about software stability I decided to hold off and look towards another direction. In place of the 2go, I bought a sms-200 Neo and it has worked flawlessly thus far. Maybe the 2go will still sound better and hopefully the 2go’s issues will be ironed out so that I can try it next time.



The 2Go worked very well with Roon for me. My problem is with the sd cards, which is my use case. I’m hoping to use the 2Go/Hugo2 offline with the playlist feature.


----------



## edwardsean

Mark S said:


> For what it is worth, I spent a lot of time today carefully checking (and sometimes fixing) about 1.5 tb of aiff, dsd, and flac files to confirm all embedded tagging is correct and that each separate artist folder containing each separate album on the two sd cards in the 2Go contains the respective proper artwork image file called folder.jpg. Unfortunately, neither mconnect hd, nor rigelian, nor glider, could get the art or the metadata close to right with each having different, disqualifying problems. And all of the apps seemed to have internal inconsistencies in how they treat the data. Uggh! I think I give up.
> 
> This exercise certainly increased my respect and admiration for Roon. I wish the 2Go could have run minimserver (I’m not proficient enough to know if that was even conceivably possible - assume it was not). All the apps seem to handle data from that server pretty well and far better than the server on the 2Go.



Yeah, I hear you. For me, I tried hi res files in folder and with artwork and labeled them cover.jpg, and then folder.jpg. The Hi Res file wouldn't even play from a nested folder for some reason. 

The only thing that "works" is if I have a duplicate redbook file with the same metadata tagging. Glider pulls that right up and then the album art also shows up on the Hi Res version of the same track. But, this would require me to put in a duplicate 44.1 file for every hi res file and my whole library would have doubles. 

.... Sigh.


----------



## edwardsean

Mark S said:


> The 2Go worked very well with Roon for me. My problem is with the sd cards, which is my use case. I’m hoping to use the 2Go/Hugo2 offline with the playlist feature.



Whenever I, or others, outline issues we're having, someone regularly chimes in with "Roon." 

So, I got Roon and have been trying it out, but SDCards are my use case too, and I can't find a way for Roon to access it. From what I'm gather it can't access the 2Go SDCards, is that right?


----------



## Mark S (May 16, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> I have to say, even with all the frustrations, I love this little system. But, this is definitely not the choice for someone who wants a trouble free experience, at least not now.
> 
> A fix so that both SDcards could be read together would be amazing!
> 
> As for the album art issue. All my art is embedded in the metadata in the SDcard files. I though Glider could pull it from there. I still don't where I'm going wrong with that. I'm willing to go back and change the format or resolution and retag all my files, if I could only figure out the issue.



Don‘t waste your time. I‘m your beta tester and messed with doing that today to no avail. AFAIK, you simply cant fix your metadata and art in any way to ‘satisfy’ the available apps, but, if you do try, and you figure it out, please post. I think all of us would be grateful.


----------



## Mark S (May 16, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Whenever I, or others, outline issues we're having, someone regularly chimes in with "Roon."
> 
> So, I got Roon and have been trying it out, but SDCards are my use case too, and I can't find a way for Roon to access it. From what I'm gather it can't access the 2Go SDCards, is that right?



Sorry I was unclear.  I use a totally different database of music for Roon, which is the same way I feed my main home system. I have music stored on a nas, and Roon plays that music stored on the nas to the 2Go/Hugo2 perfectly, just like Roon sends that nas based music to my home dac. The 2Go/Huho2 seems like a capable Roon end point in that situation.

I’m not sure about how the music stored on the sd cards inserted in the 2Go could work with Roon. Plus, you need a Roon server (Core) running someplace on your network. The 2Go is not a Roon server. For me, the sd cards are a mobile/offline subset on the music files stored on my nas.  I don’t intend to use the 2Go/Hugo2 at home.


----------



## edwardsean

Mark S said:


> Don‘t waste your time. I‘m your beta tester and messed with doing that today to no avail. AFAIK, you simply cant fix your metadata and art in any way to ‘satisfy’ the available apps, but, if you do try, and you figure it out, please post. I think all of us would be grateful.



That's really too bad. Of the apps I've tried I really like Glider a lot. Is it no longer being developed. Is-there-no-hope!? Just being dramatic, but really, can't we expect resolutions to come down the pipeline?


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> That's really too bad. Of the apps I've tried I really like Glider a lot. Is it no longer being developed. Is-there-no-hope!? Just being dramatic, but really, can't we expect resolutions to come down the pipeline?



🤞🤞🤞 for some app to arrive or to improve and work better than the current batch.  I liked Glider too, but it’s missing a lot of my files.


----------



## edwardsean

Mark S said:


> Sorry I was unclear.  I use a totally different database for Roon. I have music stored on a nas, and Roon plays that music to the 2Go/Hugo2 perfectly, just like my home dac. I’m not sure about how the music stored on the sd cards in the 2Go would work with Roon. For me, the sd cards are a mobile/offline subset on the music files stored on my nas.  I don’t intend to use the 2Ho/Hugo2 at home



Right, for me. Whether, I'm home or out (well, when I can go out again), it's always SD Cards for best SQ performance. When you are mobile/offline can you use Roon to access the 2Go SD cards?


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> Right, for me. Whether, I'm home or out (well, when I can go out again), it's always SD Cards for best SQ performance. When you are mobile/offline can you use Roon to access the 2Go SD cards?



i don’t know how Roon would see the cards, but perhaps it can. Try looking in the storage settings for Roon to see if Roon sees the 2Go’s server. Maybe it can? That’s not my use case.


----------



## edwardsean

Mark S said:


> i don’t know how Roon would see the cards, but perhaps it can. Try looking in the storage settings for Roon to see if Roon sees the 2Go’s server. Maybe it can? That’s not my use case.



Thanks. I looked in storage settings, The H2Go doesn't show up. If I go to "Add Folder" there is an option to setup Network Share, but you need, I think an Internet address. I'm not sure if 2Go has the functionality for this. Even if it could be added, I'm not sure Roon would see the album art either. 

If anyone is using Roon with 2Go SD Cards, please do chime in. 

Well, for myself, I'm taking a breath and looking at all of this as a work in progress, and I'm going to enjoy the ride. The frustrations of what hasn't been accomplished yet shouldn't overwhelm everything that Chord has achieved with the H2Go. I know a bunch of users feel like it was released without being a finished product. That is a legitimate perspective. But, for myself, I know if I was asked if I could get in on an early version, bugs and all, I would have voted for the release. 

I'm going to enjoy for it a little while, and then get back to trying to work out more solutions.


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

Is anyone able to play files from one or both SD cards on the 2go? Which file types and software actually work? It would be interesting to survey and summarize members’ experience. Thank you!


----------



## ubs28

Mconnect (if the 2GO / Poly is recognized)

else I use 8 player.


----------



## ubs28

edwardsean said:


> I think you're right, I'm using upsampled files. I do hope these things will get sorted out eventually.
> 
> * Yeah, I actually just tested normal redbook, and the high pitched squeal during gaps is only with hi res files. I do expect more from premium devices, but honestly, I'm thankful the hi res files play as well as they do, and the squeal is just when there is no playback.



Indeed. I have the exact same findings as yours.


----------



## Doody

Roon won't see or read the SD cards, AFAIK. Roon doesn't support UPnP/DLNA. 

Doody


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

Hey Doody,

Which software would you use to read SD cards off of 2go (one or both)? So far it seems that Mconnect works for ubs28 and others are having some success with Glider, but issues with cover art? Glider is the more pleasant of the two, imho.

Cheers!
Mikhail


----------



## edwardsean

Cedar Research Institute said:


> Hey Doody,
> 
> Which software would you use to read SD cards off of 2go (one or both)? So far it seems that Mconnect works for ubs28 and others are having some success with Glider, but issues with cover art? Glider is the more pleasant of the two, imho.
> 
> ...



A bunch of people have reported issues with Glider and album art, but for me I tracked it down to Hi Res files. I think for standard 44.1, 48 PCM, Flac, Mp3 Glider is able to access artwork. I don't know how reliable it is though, as I only tested it on a few files and didn't actually use it with a library over time. Glider is actually pretty good if you cut it some slack.


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

That's somewhat reassuring, thank you Edwardsean. I'm waiting for delivery of 2go, and so long as Glider works with purchased Qobuz Flac files and there is a Roon ethernet option to stream Qobuz and Tidal, it may be worth keeping 2go for the sound quality...then wait until the issues get sorted. I've only tried Glider with Qobuz Flacs downloaded to my iphone, and it works fine with cover art and also looks good aesthetically.


----------



## edwardsean

Cedar Research Institute said:


> That's somewhat reassuring, thank you Edwardsean. I'm waiting for delivery of 2go, and so long as Glider works with purchased Qobuz Flac files and there is a Roon ethernet option to stream Qobuz and Tidal, it may be worth keeping 2go for the sound quality...then wait until the issues get sorted. I've only tried Glider with Qobuz Flacs downloaded to my iphone, and it works fine with cover art and also looks good aesthetically.



I agree with you. I think Glider has the best looking UI. It's clean in an elegant way. That's important to me as you interact constantly with it and it becomes part of the experience of enjoying your music.


----------



## Bill Chu

I found a new issue for my 2go, when I start to play a dsd file in sd card using MConnect, the file has a serious drop-out that's hard to accept, then I use 8player to play the same track, still have the same problem. Then I refresh the server and play other dsd files in my sd card in both apps, still have serious drop-out, but it is normal when playing other file types besides dsd, e.g. flac and wave. Then I power cycle the whole 2go + Hugo2, then play the dsd files with 8player, it plays normal again. Anyone tried this experience before?


----------



## Doody

@Cedar Research Institute my only tested use case for the SD cards is listening to H2go away from home with headphones - and then I'm using MConnect to to control playback. 

I have no concerns or cares for cover art or the like, and I only navigate my SD cards by the file folder structure. I appreciate that's a bit barbaric, but I'm a really digitally-organized guy .

I believe you can cast the music off of the SD cards via UPnP/DLNA to another playback device, but I don't know how to do that - and I don't see it as a use case I'll likely come to be concerned with, as I have my Roon server to do that already - at least when I'm at home.

The contents of my SD cards are simply a dump of what's on my server - minus a few things until I upgrade the 512GB card to a 1TB. My collection is about 1.6TB at the moment (450GB redbook, 30GB < redbook, 1.1TB > redbook) --- but it's growing alarmingly quickly.

As for which apps to use, I wrote up a post previously where I tested out a bunch of them (on Android). I ended up with Bubble and MConnect and then ultimately with MConnect, as Bubble was a better app (features, UX, UI) most of the time - but flaky. I chose stability over features, and while MConnect isn't perfect, it's been stable for me.

My one major beef is that once you disconnect from 2go (MConnect is no longer talking to the 2go) it won't play an album UNLESS it has an M3U file for the album. None of my albums have M3U files, so this is annoying. It's in my to do list, but I honestly think 2go could take an educated guess at "what to do next". 

Doody


----------



## Cedar Research Institute

awesome, thank you!


----------



## Mark S

I had an email exchange with a developer of one of the iOS player apps many of us use, and he advised me that part of the problem is that Chord is using a 4 year old implementation of the MPD server.  That seems odd to me, but I will accept it as true.   If so, that certainly suggests that firmware updates can improve the UI on the playback capabilities. Hopefully Chord is actually paying attention.  Does anyone know if folks from Chord watch websites like this one?


----------



## Mark S

Does anyone know how to save a playlist?  I'm probably missing something simple, but I don't see instructions.


----------



## Doody (May 17, 2020)

Mark S said:


> I had an email exchange with a developer of one of the iOS player apps many of us use, and he advised me that part of the problem is that Chord is using a 4 year old implementation of the MPD server.  That seems odd to me, but I will accept it as true.   If so, that certainly suggests that firmware updates can improve the UI on the playback capabilities. Hopefully Chord is actually paying attention.  Does anyone know if folks from Chord watch websites like this one?



@Matt Bartlett - can you comment on the above?

Thanks,
Doody

PS: I can see in MConnect that 2go is using upmdcli 1.4.5 - which is not the latest-and-greatest apparently, but it's hardly 'outdated'. I pulled the 1.4.5 source, but it just has an include for the proper MPD server code - so it's not clear what version the 2go firmware was actually built with. I'm assuming this developer is about 10x more capable than I to suss out the details .


----------



## jonnyt

Anyone else having WiFi connection issues? When using the Hugo2go in my main room with the wifi Router, it works fine 95% of the time but as soon as I try listening in another room, even if I am only a few meters from the router, i am unable to stream.
I am currently writing from my bed, approx 6m from my Router and my Hugo2go is unusable as a Roon endpoint. It manages a few seconds of a track,(either tidal or from my library) before skipping to the next and telling me it’s having trouble connecting. 
I have no issue using my iPad or phone from connecting (I am sat in exactly the same place streaming Roon to my iPad with zero issues) so I know it’s not a WiFi issue, is the chord unit just very bad at connecting to WiFi unless it is in line of sight to the router or do I have a defective unit?


----------



## jarnopp

jonnyt said:


> Anyone else having WiFi connection issues? When using the Hugo2go in my main room with the wifi Router, it works fine 95% of the time but as soon as I try listening in another room, even if I am only a few meters from the router, i am unable to stream.
> I am currently writing from my bed, approx 6m from my Router and my Hugo2go is unusable as a Roon endpoint. It manages a few seconds of a track,(either tidal or from my library) before skipping to the next and telling me it’s having trouble connecting.
> I have no issue using my iPad or phone from connecting (I am sat in exactly the same place streaming Roon to my iPad with zero issues) so I know it’s not a WiFi issue, is the chord unit just very bad at connecting to WiFi unless it is in line of sight to the router or do I have a defective unit?



When this has happened with Poly, it’s generally turned out to be the connection/outer. Try rebooting the router and the Roon core and see if that helps. If not, a new router could be in order.


----------



## Doody

jarnopp said:


> When this has happened with Poly, it’s generally turned out to be the connection/outer. Try rebooting the router and the Roon core and see if that helps. If not, a new router could be in order.


I don't mean to start an argument, and I do not work for Roon, but the odds that this is a Roon problem are infinitesimally tiny. I'm sure Roon has its problems - it's software - all software has its problems - but I've used and abused Roon for years over varying wired and wireless networks (including via VPNs from my Core in Boston to endpoints in my office and apartment in NYC). Getting data from point A to point B has never been a problem for it. Ever. Not once. It's kinda Roon's _raison d'etre_, one might say!

I still haven't been able to get 2go to work properly on my (2019 Linksys) WiFi network. Though I haven't tried that hard - I must admit (I shouldn't have to, presumably). I have like 20 other devices that work perfectly fine on my WiFi (half a dozen Sonos's, five phones, three tablets, five laptops, three printers, a NEST, a TV, a couple Chromecasts, and who knows what else is freeloading!).

Old routers seem to pop up anecdotally here. But nobody had explained why this might be a problem.

Doody


----------



## Mark S

Doody said:


> I don't mean to start an argument, and I do not work for Roon, but the odds that this is a Roon problem are infinitesimally tiny. I'm sure Roon has its problems - it's software - all software has its problems - but I've used and abused Roon for years over varying wired and wireless networks (including via VPNs from my Core in Boston to endpoints in my office and apartment in NYC). Getting data from point A to point B has never been a problem for it. Ever. Not once. It's kinda Roon's _raison d'etre_, one might say!
> 
> I still haven't been able to get 2go to work properly on my (2019 Linksys) WiFi network. Though I haven't tried that hard - I must admit (I shouldn't have to, presumably). I have like 20 other devices that work perfectly fine on my WiFi (half a dozen Sonos's, five phones, three tablets, five laptops, three printers, a NEST, a TV, a couple Chromecasts, and who knows what else is freeloading!).
> 
> ...



make sure your connecting  to 2.4 not 5 MHz. Also, as a test, remove all security from your said, then see if you can connect, then, if that works, add different levels of security back until you can’t.  It’s frustrating. But I think got my wifi  working.


----------



## Doody

Mark S said:


> make sure your connecting  to 2.4 not 5 MHz. Also, as a test, remove all security from your said, then see if you can connect, then, if that works, add different levels of security back until you can’t.  It’s frustrating. But I think got my wifi  working.


Thx Mark. I hadn't considered the security stuff. At some point I'll have time to play some more and will try that out! All 2.4 for sure. It connects - it just won't play anything for more than 20s or so.

Doody


----------



## Mark S

Doody said:


> Thx Mark. I hadn't considered the security stuff. At some point I'll have time to play some more and will try that out! All 2.4 for sure. It connects - it just won't play anything for more than 20s or so.
> 
> Doody



Frustrating - good luck.


----------



## edwardsean

I've asked before but has anyone found a way to control and play tracks from the H2Go SDCards from a Mac? I've been trying to configure JRiver to do it without success.


----------



## hardinge

edwardsean said:


> I've asked before but has anyone found a way to control and play tracks from the H2Go SDCards from a Mac? I've been trying to configure JRiver to do it without success.


I tried jriver today also (plus emby server). It's all dutch to me.


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> I've asked before but has anyone found a way to control and play tracks from the H2Go SDCards from a Mac? I've been trying to configure JRiver to do it without success.


I have not. Is VLC an option?

Doody


----------



## InstantSilence

But the phone... Can it control SD playback? Via what? Bluetooth?


----------



## Doody

Doody said:


> I have not. Is VLC an option?
> 
> Doody


Holy crap! I just fired up VLC on my tablet and BAM. Fastest access ever! No drama. Found 2go. Fast browsing of folders on SD.

MConnect may be a thing of the past......


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> Holy crap! I just fired up VLC on my tablet and BAM. Fastest access ever! No drama. Found 2go. Fast browsing of folders on SD.
> MConnect may be a thing of the past......



I just tried VLC too. It located 2Go immediately under UPNP. I think it sees an SD Card, but none of the files come up. I think this may due to the fact that I'm using  Hi Res AIFF files.


----------



## hardinge

VLC a good option for iOS. But @Doody do you notice any heavy low level noise? I seem to get that from vlc on iOS. 

Also i'm up to my 4th unsanctioned-by-apple and potentially malicious app install to be able to control SD playback from Mac. Thanks @chord.


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> Holy crap! I just fired up VLC on my tablet and BAM. Fastest access ever! No drama. Found 2go. Fast browsing of folders on SD.
> MConnect may be a thing of the past......



Wait, so I loaded a redbook wav into the sd card and yeah it found it effortlessly. However, this is not like Glider or Mconnect. It's grabbing the file and playing it back on my Mac. I then have to send all my Mac audio back to 2Go through airplay. I feel like this is going to degrade the signal and the whole point for me of SD Cards is that direct signal reducing noise.

Am I missing something in VLC configuration?


----------



## hardinge

edwardsean said:


> Wait, so I loaded a redbook wav into the sd card and yeah it found it effortlessly. However, this is not like Glider or Mconnect. It's grabbing the file and playing it back on my Mac. I then have to send all my Mac audio back to 2Go through airplay. I feel like this is going to degrade the signal and the whole point for me of SD Cards is that direct signal reducing noise.
> 
> Am I missing something in VLC configuration?


That might be the case. Or at least from the iOS app. And why i'm feeling the quality is not as good.


----------



## edwardsean

Also, the troubles just seem to keep coming. 

Now, the 2Go won't connect on IOS GoFigure. It sees the device but when I select it, the progress bar doesn't move and the wheel just keeps spinning. 

I've tried disabling and reenabling bluetooth, Wifi, quitting the app, restarting iPhone, 2Go, but nothing.


----------



## InstantSilence

So far what is the most reliable way to connect and use 2go,as of right now?


----------



## muski (May 17, 2020)

Just read an interesting post by HQPlayer Jussi Lasko.  Sound familiar?

_Typical known problem on RasPi hardware are lost USB microframes (125 µs) on USB Audio Class protocol which happens due to USB bus load pattern and the way hardware/OS stack handles it.

On some hardware *this causes small ticks in the sound, like dust particles on vinyl.* On some other DAC the symptoms may be different, depending on how the DAC handles such lost frames._

Makes me wonder if dropped microframes could be the basis of the 2Go problem? If true, I’d bet this is more likely a software than hardware problem.

muski


----------



## hardinge

InstantSilence said:


> So far what is the most reliable way to connect and use 2go,as of right now?


I would say Roon. Controlling 2go from a phone app is just rolling a dice every time at this point.


----------



## jonnyt

Mark S said:


> make sure your connecting  to 2.4 not 5 MHz. Also, as a test, remove all security from your said, then see if you can connect, then, if that works, add different levels of security back until you can’t.  It’s frustrating. But I think got my wifi  working.


Yes, I am only able to connect to my 2.4 network for the Hugo2go, the 5.0 network doesn't show up as an option in the app.
Pretty much everything else in my house is able to connect to the wifi, phone, laptop, iPad, Sonos speakers in every room. None of these have any wifi connnection issues, only the Hugo2go.
This is incredibly frustrating as I specifically bought the Chord as a way to listen to my high-end headphones around the house, especially in bed.
Now if i am in any room in my small apartment other than my living room, I have to plug the cans into a 3.5mm convertor, into a dragonfly, into my iPad while the chord sits there are useful as a brick.
Before I got the 2go, I could listen to the Chord everywhere, attached to another source (phone, laptop etc) as a digital source and roon endpoint. So since upgrading to the 2go, I now cannot even digitally connect to another source that is able to stream over the wifi, so it is basically a one-room device now.


----------



## pjw241142

Does anyone know whether Chord have released the 2yu and whether it's shipping yet?

Re the ios App issues above. Glider is working well for me (i went back to it after issues with Rigelian) for SD Card playback, which sounds brill BTW, though I have some albums with artwork and some without. 

On the subject of Apps, I really hope at some point (soon) Chord bite the bullet and develop a proprietary app to manage fully functional playback of SD Cards playback on iOs / Android. Don't know many examples. I have had a quick look at the Naim/Linn apps used to control their streaming/servers etc and they get pretty mixed reviews as well (crashing etc).


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Wow ok there has been a lot of posting over the weekend.
Just so you know I've noted everything I can but I can't possibly reply to all the comments.
However here are a few notes from my side to add into the mix:-

1. The clicks and pops issue is close to being resolved. Testing continues but it really isn't far away now.
2. I've taken note of the cover art issue. We are using a newer version of MPD so it isn't 4 years old. I would be interested to know the source of the high res files that are causing cover art issues. If they are converted or upsampled then it may have messed with the meta data. I know that Glider for instance uses a hybrid model where it will try to extract the cover art from the file and if it can't it will then go to one of the online services to download it. If the music is in a format that changed from the original then it will not be able to locate cover art.
3. Roon / Audirvana cannot currently access the music stored on the SD cards inside 2Go as neither of these software programs supports DLNA server playback. We are and have been looking at the option of a network share for the SD cards so they can appear as network drives which would work with Roon but as yet this is untested and we have some security concerns to work through.
4. Can someone tell me what file format is being played to cause the screeching noise between tracks. My guess is that it might be tracks that have been upsampled or converted to DSD128 or DSD256.
5. To get J River to work with 2Go you need to go into tools-options-media network and add or configure DLNA servers. Add an audiophile 24 bit DAC server and you should be good to go. I use this all the time with 2Go and Poly.
6. Some router issues will be addressed with the next update. I think the majority are caused when running on mesh or enterprise type networks with multiple access points. When you move from one room/zone to another either your phone or 2Go may have to reconnect which causes the music to stop. There can also be an issue where despite you being next to a different access point on your mesh network the signal from the original access point is still strong enough to stop phone/2Go swapping to the access point closest to it so you get drop outs. You can try putting your phone and 2Go in Airplane mode until you are closer to the new access point and then turning Airplane mode off so it will reconnect to the closest router. In any case it's something we are actively working on a solution to. 

I think that covers the majority of topics over the weekend. If I have missed anything then I apologise but as you can imagine I have a lot on my plate at the moment. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## edwardsean

Hi Matt, 

Thanks you so much for coming in and addressing these issues. It's really good to know that we have support as we work on these issues from our end. 

As for the cover art issue. I use Yate to tag all my files with metadata and coverart. I had yet to find a device that didn't work with the files it tagged until now. If I take a file and upsample it to 48Khz and tag it, Glider finds everything: metadata and cover art. If I upsample it to Hi Res, e.g., 768Khz, it only grabs metadata from AIFF w/o cover art, and is not able to extract anything from a 768KHz Wav file. 

The squealing also comes form these 768KHz upsampled files. I understand that these are files that I converted but, again, I've never had a device that was capable of PCM768KHz /DSD512 that produced these kinds of sonic artifacts. 

I would really appreciate help with JRiver. I had previously added the DLNA sever exactly as you wrote, but what is the next step? No matter what I select, I can't see the SD Card files in any window. I wonder if it is again an issue with Hi Res files. 

Thanks again Matt. 

You take care and stay safe as well.


----------



## Doody

So VLC might not be an option. Sorry if I got everyone excited. I'm a big VLC fan (for video, duh) and it never occurred to me to play with it. When i tested it last night it was already late and I wasn't going to fire up the speakers and annoy people . Apologies!

Doody


----------



## jonnyt

Thanks Matt,  I'm afraid that router fix will not help me as I have a single router. As written, all the other devices are able to access it from anywhere in the apartment except the 2go which will stay on the network from other rooms but will only play music when in line of sight in the main room.
Is this expected behaviour? If not I can talk to my dealer about a replacement.


----------



## Matt Bartlett (May 18, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Thanks you so much for coming in and addressing these issues. It's really good to know that we have support as we work on these issues from our end.
> 
> ...


Hi @edwardsean
I've not heard of Yate but I assume you are only using this to add file tagging. What are you using to upsample and convert the music files? I would be happy to test to see what happens from our side.
When you get the squealing between tracks does the sample rate light on Hugo2 change colour and if so what are the colours?

With J River on the left hand side is the quick menu with all the play options. Under playing now you should see all the network players and servers listed. Click to expand the playing from list then click on the Chord 2Go and then click load library. Next go to Audio on the left hand side to see the contents of the SD card.


----------



## Infoseeker

Anyone else have a better stream of music with BitPerfect checked off in the GoFigure all?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

jonnyt said:


> Thanks Matt,  I'm afraid that router fix will not help me as I have a single router. As written, all the other devices are able to access it from anywhere in the apartment except the 2go which will stay on the network from other rooms but will only play music when in line of sight in the main room.
> Is this expected behaviour? If not I can talk to my dealer about a replacement.


Sorry I can't remember whether you said this was with Roon playback or with DLNA or Airplay? Does Gofigure show you the network signal strength when you are out of sight of the router?


----------



## edwardsean

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @edwardsean
> I've not heard of Yate but I assume you are only using this to add file tagging. What are you using to upsample and convert the music files? I would be happy to test to see what happens from our side.
> When you get the squealing between tracks does the sample rate light on Hugo2 change colour and if so what are the colours?
> 
> With J River on the left hand side is the quick menu with all the play options. Under playing now you should see all the network players and servers listed. Click to expand the playing from list then click on the Chord 2Go and then click load library. Next go to Audio on the left hand side to see the contents of the SD card.



Matt,

Yes, I‘m only tagging the tracks with album, artist Infomation and the cover art.

For upsamping tracks to PCM768KHz, you can use an evaluation copy of HQPlayer Pro. You can download it here: https://www.signalyst.com/professional.html
Try it with polysinc-long-lp filter and LNS15 noise shaper. 

When I switch tracks there is burst of squealing noise as the sample rate light flashes red. While the tracks are playing the indicator shows light purple as expected. However, if I pause a playing track it remains light purple but I will get the squealing noise until I resume play or start a new track.

Thanks so much for the instructions on JRiver. I‘ll give it a try.

One more quick question if I may. It would improve the 2Go experience a lot if both SD cards were accessible simultaneously instead of having to switch to GoFigure and change cards every time I want to play s song from the other card. Is this possible and on the road map for development? If not I‘m going to have to bite the bullet and buy another 1Tb card. However, they are still quite expensive. 

I do hope you know that for all our grousing about glitches, we love this thing!

All the best to you.


----------



## edwardsean

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @edwardsean
> I've not heard of Yate but I assume you are only using this to add file tagging. What are you using to upsample and convert the music files? I would be happy to test to see what happens from our side.
> When you get the squealing between tracks does the sample rate light on Hugo2 change colour and if so what are the colours?
> 
> With J River on the left hand side is the quick menu with all the play options. Under playing now you should see all the network players and servers listed. Click to expand the playing from list then click on the Chord 2Go and then click load library. Next go to Audio on the left hand side to see the contents of the SD card.



I took a closer look at the sample rate light, When it’s switching tracks between Hi Res files it flashes rapidly in sequence red-yellow-green-blue-purple.


----------



## InstantSilence

How often are updates done?


----------



## jonnyt

Matt Bartlett said:


> Sorry I can't remember whether you said this was with Roon playback or with DLNA or Airplay? Does Gofigure show you the network signal strength when you are out of sight of the router?


Yes it's using Roon. Gofigure shows the wifi stay at three bars when i walk into the next room (it literally never shows four bars, even when the 2go is sat directly next to the router). When I use my phone and iPad as a roon endpoint, they stream perfectly but when trying to use the 2go anywhere outside of having line of sight to the router, a few seconds of the track will play and then I get the following error: "An audio file is loading slowly. This may indicate a performance or hardware problem"


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Hugo2Go—-

in desktop mode, should the lights other than magenta power also be on?


----------



## Burakk

jonnyt said:


> Yes it's using Roon. Gofigure shows the wifi stay at three bars when i walk into the next room (it literally never shows four bars, even when the 2go is sat directly next to the router). When I use my phone and iPad as a roon endpoint, they stream perfectly but when trying to use the 2go anywhere outside of having line of sight to the router, a few seconds of the track will play and then I get the following error: "An audio file is loading slowly. This may indicate a performance or hardware problem"



I'm having the same issue rarely with my MacBook Pro (connected to Linsys Velop node via ethernet)  with Hugo 2 or Qutest.  This is really strange issue because, this is my home-office desktop setup not mobile. Moreover, It happens mostly  when I try to stream DSD files from NAS ( Roon core). It doesn't happen too much when I play a track from Tidal over Roon.  I suppose this issue partially related with Roon and Wi-Fi mesh networks. My 2go is on its way, I'll update when I try it.


----------



## Bill Chu

Infoseeker said:


> Anyone else have a better stream of music with BitPerfect checked off in the GoFigure all?


I just tried to off BitPerfect, but when listen dsd files, just have serious drop-out again, then turn on BitPerfect, then play dsd files back to normal. I use 8player for the apps


----------



## fidohead

jonnyt said:


> Yes it's using Roon. Gofigure shows the wifi stay at three bars when i walk into the next room (it literally never shows four bars, even when the 2go is sat directly next to the router). When I use my phone and iPad as a roon endpoint, they stream perfectly but when trying to use the 2go anywhere outside of having line of sight to the router, a few seconds of the track will play and then I get the following error: "An audio file is loading slowly. This may indicate a performance or hardware problem"



If you wish to dig more into this, you can find more details about the error by looking in your RoonServer logs. Mine is in: \\roonserver_ipaddress\Data\Roonserver\Logs\Roonserver_log.txt. Play a track, note the current time to the second and check what the error/warning message is in the log. You might see something like this: If so, log a ticket with Roon and/or Chord Electronics support so they can track it down and fix.

_05/07 12:19:45 Trace: [raat] [Chord Electronics 2Go @ 000.000.0.00:00000] connecting (attempt 1)
05/07 12:19:45 *Critical: scx: in OnExit: System.NullReferenceException:* Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at Sooloos.Broker.Transport.RaatAudioDevice.get_SupportedFormats()
   at Sooloos.Broker.Transport.AudioDeviceSetupBase`2.get_SupportedFormats()
   at Sooloos.Broker.Transport.AudioDeviceSetupBase`2.UpdateCommonConfig()
   at Sooloos.Broker.Transport.AudioDeviceSetupBase`2.Update()
   at Sooloos.Broker.Transport.AudioDeviceSetupBase`2.ev_threadexit()
   at Sooloos.Broker.Transport.Module.ev_threadexit()
   at Sooloos.SynchronizationContextThread.OnExit()_


----------



## Bill Chu

Little experience sharing, in the beginning i use 8player, which is quite a good apps with instant access of the files in sd card. Then I tried to use Mconnect, which has a slow response for access sd card files compare to 8player, but have a very good user interface when using Tidal for streaming, then I start to play sd card files with 8player, and stream files using Mconnect. Nothing wrong when using this combo for a day, then suddenly there was a serious drop-out when playing dsd files, whatever using 8player / Mconnect. I tried power cycle the 2go + Hugo2, problem still exist. Then I deleted apps history in ipad mini which i use for remote control, then the problem solved.


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> Also, the troubles just seem to keep coming.
> 
> Now, the 2Go won't connect on IOS GoFigure. It sees the device but when I select it, the progress bar doesn't move and the wheel just keeps spinning.
> 
> I've tried disabling and reenabling bluetooth, Wifi, quitting the app, restarting iPhone, 2Go, but nothing.



Exact same thing happening to me today!!! Suddenly, I cannot connect to the 2Go. Worked fine yesterday using various iPads and an iPhone, but today - nada. No Bluetooth connectivity. It is impossible to connect the 2Go with any device even after reboots. Sometimes the devices show the 2Go, sometimes they don’t. Sometimes they spin, sometimes they don’t. The server is working, however, and connects to the player software on each device, but I no longer can toggle between the left and right sd card, which is a problem. As you state, another “trouble” with the 2Go. We really are beta testers. 

As an aside, I’m having success using Rigelian for the sd card based music library management and to create playlists.  If you are VERY careful with art and metadata, I think it works well, and it is the best solution I’ve found thus far.  I paid for it to enable the cover art assistant and a few other features.


----------



## miketlse

InstantSilence said:


> What is a quality SD card for music playback from Amazon?


@Doody has made several posts suggesting SD Cards that function well, and do no seem to fail quickly. Search the thread using DOODY and SD and consider what he has posted.


----------



## miketlse

edwardsean said:


> Yeah, I hear you. For me, I tried hi res files in folder and with artwork and labeled them cover.jpg, and then folder.jpg. The Hi Res file wouldn't even play from a nested folder for some reason.
> 
> The only thing that "works" is if I have a duplicate redbook file with the same metadata tagging. Glider pulls that right up and then the album art also shows up on the Hi Res version of the same track. But, this would require me to put in a duplicate 44.1 file for every hi res file and my whole library would have doubles.
> 
> .... Sigh.


There were several days of posts about this topic, maybe a month ago.
I think they resulted in the solution.
So I propose try and seach the thread, and you should find enough suggest a possible way forward.


----------



## hardinge

Mark S said:


> Exact same thing happening to me today!!! Suddenly, I cannot connect to the 2Go. Worked fine yesterday using various iPads and an iPhone, but today - nada. No Bluetooth connectivity. It is impossible to connect the 2Go with any device even after reboots.



I had this too 2 days ago. Super  frustrating.


----------



## Infoseeker (May 18, 2020)

Had go setup Wireless Extenders of the same brand of my router to get the 2go to work seamlessly.


----------



## uzi2

edwardsean said:


> Matt,
> 
> Yes, I‘m only tagging the tracks with album, artist Infomation and the cover art.
> 
> ...


I feel sure he would prefer to use an Mscaler, but perhaps Sinc-M would be a better comparator than polysinc-long-lp...


----------



## edwardsean

uzi2 said:


> I feel sure he would prefer to use an Mscaler, but perhaps Sinc-M would be a better comparator than polysinc-long-lp...



Mmm..., we're talking about files in the 2Go SD Card. It's hard to get the M-Scaler to fit inside the SD Card slot (grin). 

The issue is with off-line upsampled files that are put into the 2Go SD Card bay. Sinc-M is fine too, but I prefer poly-sinc-long. This issue is not about the sound quality though, but the functionality right? Upsampled files are creating a squealing noise for some reason inbetween tracks and during pause.


----------



## Doody

Infoseeker said:


> Had go setup Wireless Extenders of the same brand of my router to get the 2go to work seamlessly.


Interesting, as the operating theory APPEARS to be that extenders (mesh) is the problem.

Doody


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> Mmm..., we're talking about files in the 2Go SD Card. It's hard to get the M-Scaler to fit inside the SD Card slot (grin).


Blendtec.  It. Will. Blend.

Doody


----------



## Infoseeker

Doody said:


> Interesting, as the operating theory APPEARS to be that extenders (mesh) is the problem.
> 
> Doody



The convenience of using the same brand extenders is that they auto handshake with the WPS button and I don't need to setup anything.

Made the 2go forget the old connection and reconnected; no more hiccups in streaming with BubbleUPnP.


----------



## hardinge

Doody said:


> Blendtec.  It. Will. Blend.
> 
> Doody


hehe i have that blender. But it's tough to find good organic iPads near me.


----------



## hardinge

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @edwardsean
> With J River on the left hand side is the quick menu with all the play options. Under playing now you should see all the network players and servers listed. Click to expand the playing from list then click on the Chord 2Go and then click load library. Next go to Audio on the left hand side to see the contents of the SD card.



Thanks Matt. Simple when you lay it out. This is the needed functionality for me. JRiver won't win any UI or UX prizes but great to have. For others i'll collate your steps below.  

*SD Playback Control on a Desktop with JRiver*

connect 2go to Hugo 2 and connect to local network
in JRiver go into tools>options>"media network">"add or configure DLNA servers". In the pop-out window "Add" and then select an "Audiophile 24 bit DAC"
an edit of my own, click on the newly added server ("Audiophile 24-bit DAC"), in the settings that show below go to Audio>Mode and set to "Original". I assume this preserves the original form of the file (which is my preference). 
on the left hand side is the quick menu with all the play options. Under "Playing Now" you should see all the network players and servers listed. Click to expand the item "Playing from Chord 2Go" and in the options to the right click "Load Library". 
to view library and play tracks expand "Audio" on the left hand side and browse through the view options (Albums, Artists, etc). You can add to the queue etc by right clicking things. 
one fun thing i found (as a brand new JRiver user) is the Play Doctor. Under "Playing Now" on the left hand side, select NOT the "Playing from...." node but the plain "Chord2Go:2Go" item. On the right comes up a blank box for the Play Doctor. Type a track or album or artist here and select it from the options that spring up under the box. JRiver will then load a playlist based on that input and start playing it. If you need to start a new one, from what i can see, click the down arrow on the right side of the tab header at the top and select "Clear Playing Now", select yes to clear and now click off and back onto this "Chord 2Go:2Go" item in the left menu list. It will show the entry box again.


----------



## Bill Chu

Mark S said:


> Exact same thing happening to me today!!! Suddenly, I cannot connect to the 2Go. Worked fine yesterday using various iPads and an iPhone, but today - nada. No Bluetooth connectivity. It is impossible to connect the 2Go with any device even after reboots. Sometimes the devices show the 2Go, sometimes they don’t. Sometimes they spin, sometimes they don’t. The server is working, however, and connects to the player software on each device, but I no longer can toggle between the left and right sd card, which is a problem. As you state, another “trouble” with the 2Go. We really are beta testers.
> 
> As an aside, I’m having success using Rigelian for the sd card based music library management and to create playlists.  If you are VERY careful with art and metadata, I think it works well, and it is the best solution I’ve found thus far.  I paid for it to enable the cover art assistant and a few other features.


It happened to me many times, i solve this by deleting pairing track of the bluetooth in my remote control (ipad mini), then you can open GoFigure and start pairing 2go again, please try


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> Blendtec.  It. Will. Blend.
> Doody



That's hilarious!

As for me I always did love a smooth and fluid sound.


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> It happened to me many times, i solve this by deleting pairing track of the bluetooth in my remote control (ipad mini), then you can open GoFigure and start pairing 2go again, please try



O My goodness, why didn't think of that? For me, mine starting connecting as mysteriously as it stopped. However, if this happens again, I bet that would work. I've done this for other devices successfully. I don't know what I was doing just restarting the devices and watching the wheel spin endlessly. 

Thanks Bill!


----------



## edwardsean

hardinge said:


> Thanks Matt. Simple when you lay it out. This is the needed functionality for me. JRiver won't win any UI or UX prizes but great to have. For others i'll collate your steps below.
> 
> *SD Playback Control on a Desktop with JRiver*
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing this. I'm sure it will be of help to many users. 

For me it was ... so close, but it doesn't work. I had gone through these steps from the start, but your post and Matt's verified for me that this is another Hi-Res hiccup. 

When I try to load the library I get an error that JRMC could not retrieve the files from the DLNA server. I had one 48Khz file on there and it did show up. I don't know what sampling rate it tops out at but my 768KHz files are out of reach. 

It's too bad for Hi Res users as this would've been a nice solution.


----------



## jlbrach

edwardsean said:


> Also, the troubles just seem to keep coming.
> 
> Now, the 2Go won't connect on IOS GoFigure. It sees the device but when I select it, the progress bar doesn't move and the wheel just keeps spinning.
> 
> I've tried disabling and reenabling bluetooth, Wifi, quitting the app, restarting iPhone, 2Go, but nothing.


way too much trouble and drama


----------



## joshnor713

Doody said:


> Interesting, as the operating theory APPEARS to be that extenders (mesh) is the problem.
> 
> Doody



That's interesting. I've been using an extender. Actually, just switched to a better main router and started to connect to it instead. Haven't spent time this evening listening yet. I'll report back.


----------



## InstantSilence

Is the android app better?


----------



## edwardsean

I finally got album art to appear with Hi Res files, but it is a long and gory process. You have to take all your files put them into folders and extract the album art into the folder. 

Then, the only app I could find that could read it with Hi Res files was Rigelian. However, the trick is that even if you set the album art name to Folder.jpg in Rigelian's setting, all the images need to be named Cover.jpg. 

This process does seem to work, though it can get pretty involved. So, yes, you gotta love drama.


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> I finally got album art to appear with Hi Res files, but it is a long and gory process. You have to take all your files put them into folders and extract the album art into the folder.
> 
> Then, the only app I could find that could read it with Hi Res files was Rigelian. However, the trick is that even if you set the album art name to Folder.jpg in Rigelian's setting, all the images need to be named Cover.jpg.
> 
> This process does seem to work, though it can get pretty involved. So, yes, you gotta love drama.



if your metadata is good Rigelian seems best to me. Works better for me than the others, but I use mconnect hd for tidal/quobuz.


----------



## Bill Chu

Can we be the beta tester of the up coming new firmware? That will shorten the process, and we should be the most reliable testing group


----------



## ubs28

You realise you are not getting paid to do their work right? Just checking


----------



## Bill Chu

ubs28 said:


> You realise you are not getting paid to do their work right? Just checking


We already beta testers, i don't mind to do one more


----------



## Matt Bartlett

edwardsean said:


> Thanks for doing this. I'm sure it will be of help to many users.
> 
> For me it was ... so close, but it doesn't work. I had gone through these steps from the start, but your post and Matt's verified for me that this is another Hi-Res hiccup.
> 
> ...


As soon as I get a chance I will create some files using HQplayer and try it out. Can you just confirm that these same files will play and show the album art correctly if you play them locally from your computer via USB to Hugo2. It would be good to know if they play locally from J River as well.


----------



## edwardsean (May 19, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> As soon as I get a chance I will create some files using HQplayer and try it out. Can you just confirm that these same files will play and show the album art correctly if you play them locally from your computer via USB to Hugo2. It would be good to know if they play locally from J River as well.



Yes. They play fine locally, with all the metadata and album art appearing correctly. I used Audirvana recently, but I remember JRMC was fine too when I tried it a while back.

Also, I asked before, but will it be possible to make both SDcards accesible simultaneously in the future?

Thanks Matt!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

edwardsean said:


> Yes. They play fine locally, with all the metadata and album art appearing correctly. I used Audirvana recently, but I remember JRMC was fine too when I tried it a while back.
> 
> Also, I asked before, but will it be possible to make both SDcards accesible simultaneously in the future?
> 
> Thanks Matt!


Yes there are a few posts from me about accessing both SD cards at the same time. The issue we have to resolve is how to handle the database file as it can only be saved on one card if both are to be visible at the same time. That's fine as long as you don't remove one of the cards. So yes it's a work in progress but it is something we want to add in the future.


----------



## edwardsean

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes there are a few posts from me about accessing both SD cards at the same time. The issue we have to resolve is how to handle the database file as it can only be saved on one card if both are to be visible at the same time. That's fine as long as you don't remove one of the cards. So yes it's a work in progress but it is something we want to add in the future.



I just transferred my current files onto a single 1TB SDcard. It's so nice to have access to my whole library, without having to switch cards. I'm really glad to hear this is somewhere in the pipeline.


----------



## joshnor713

joshnor713 said:


> That's interesting. I've been using an extender. Actually, just switched to a better main router and started to connect to it instead. Haven't spent time this evening listening yet. I'll report back.



An update from last night after switching to a new/better router, and no longer using the wifi extender. Still getting the clicks/pops like usual. No change.


----------



## edwardsean

Guys, I've found the solution to all of my troubles, apart from the Hi Res squealing. One app is just a country mile ahead of every other one I've tried. And... it starts with 'R.'

Nope, not Roon.

Rigelian. 

It's so good that I wondered why more people don't talk about it here. I realized, I think it's because it's IOS/Mac only. So, if you're on Android/PC don't read any further. It will only make you sad. But, if you're on IOS, this is it.

It takes some work to set it up. At least it did for me, especially because all of my artwork was embedded. So, I had to put all my files into a folder structure and extract the cover art to the folders. A good metadata tagger like Yate can automate this process, but, you also need some scripts to make this work. All my custom artwork shows up perfectly now and anything missing, along with Artists view, is populated by Discogs with biographical information.

I love the the mechanics of the app and the whole way it's arranged. On an iPad, this is one of the best user experiences I've ever had with any music library ever.

The clincher for me is that it's also offered, far and away, the fastest and most reliable operation. The connection has never locked quicker and been more stable. The icing on the cake was that I went to the App Store and there is a Mac OS version! The iPhone, iPad, and Mac versions all share the same UI, which is fantastic. 

The downside of Rigelian is that it is only offered on a subscription basis (that, and the era Windows95 icon). The developer gives the usual boilerplate justification as ongoing money is needed for continued development. I think the money itself also has something to do with it too. However, you can clearly see how an app that is undergoing active development is clearly superior to apps that aren't. Fortunately, the cost is $3.49 a year across all platforms, so it's like Roon–if you live another 200 years. There's a stripped down free version to try out as well.

The app has some minor glitches but, in Rigelian, I finally feel like the 2Go has a finished UX.

I'm gong to stop here, because I'm know I'm sounding like a total shill. I have no affiliation to this product and I just found it last night. Full confession, since I found it, I haven't slept.


----------



## Scorpio1957

Blimey, 

I have just watched the only two reviews I can find on You Tube, one by John Darko and the other by Audio-KH, they are poles apart about the 2 Go, which one is telling the truth and do you guys believe is the right review?


----------



## joshnor713

Scorpio1957 said:


> Blimey,
> 
> I have just watched the only two reviews I can find on You Tube, one by John Darko and the other by Audio-KH, they are poles apart about the 2 Go, which one is telling the truth and do you guys believe is the right review?



I don't see how anyone can consider the one from Darko a review. It's just a product overview, not too far from an ad. I mean, it was a good watch, but not a review.


----------



## edwardsean

Scorpio1957 said:


> Blimey,
> 
> I have just watched the only two reviews I can find on You Tube, one by John Darko and the other by Audio-KH, they are poles apart about the 2 Go, which one is telling the truth and do you guys believe is the right review?



You missed the fact that they are reviewing two different units. Audio-KH was using the evil black H2Go, Darko had the good silver H2Go. Just kidding.

I think if you watch both, the take away is that if you are the kind of person that values what the product does, at a high sonic level, then this is a good fit for you (Darko). However, if you are also the  kind of person that needs a hassle free plug and play device, this is not the unit for you, at least not yet (Audio-KH).


----------



## jarnopp

> The downside of Rigelian is that it is only offered on a subscription basis (that, and the era Windows95 icon). The developer gives the usual boilerplate justification as ongoing money is needed for continued development. I think the money itself also has something to do with it too. However, you can clearly see how an app that is undergoing active development is clearly superior to apps that aren't. Fortunately, the cost is $3.49 a year across all platforms, so it's like Roon–if you live another 200 years. There's a stripped down free version to try out as well.



I don’t consider that a downside. Look what happened to Glider. Great ongoing development as long as the user base was growing, but what happens when that ends?  So does support. Then you move to the next app attracting users, so it’s like you are paying a subscription anyway. So, for long lasting development and support, a subscription model is better for the developer and you.


----------



## edwardsean

So, after shooting troubles, I'm living pretty happily with my H2Go. I'm really intrigued by the the remaining issue of the squealing though. If my unit is not playing music it is whining. I am using upsampled 768KHz PCM files. 

If you're using store bought Hi Res files, PCM or DSD, can you comment on whether you are getting this high pitched noise or not? And, also, what sample rate you're using?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> So, after shooting troubles, I'm living pretty happily with my H2Go. I'm really intrigued by the the remaining issue of the squealing though. If my unit is not playing music it is whining. I am using upsampled 768KHz PCM files.
> 
> If you're using store bought Hi Res files, PCM or DSD, can you comment on whether you are getting this high pitched noise or not? And, also, what sample rate you're using?
> 
> Thanks!


My happenings for 2go about audio quality:
1. There are occasionally "pops and clicks" whatever playing sd cards or streaming (Tidal), I think this already mentioned by many guys here
2. For DSD (dsf) file read in sd cards, problems getting more: nearly sure to have "click" between each track, there is the silence gap supposingly; another experience was a continuous "squeaking noise" when dsd file stopped, a medium level noise but continuing, until you play another music file; another experience is now I use "8 player" and "MConnect", mostly 8 player for playing sd card, and MConnect for streaming, but I have encountered once all the DSD files have serious drop-out, just dsd files, other wav, flac, MQA, normal! I tried power cycle the 2go, problem still exist, then I tried to delete the connection history of both apps in iPAD mini (my remote for 2go), then reconnect 8 player to 2go, the dsd drip-out problem solved temporary.

I just want to let Chord know, we are already beta testers, actually I don't think this should be happened in any brand, especially in Chord, since it already have the "poly and Mojo" issue, really hope Chord can fix problems as soon as it could, we are all suffering!! And you really don't want us to write messages / complaints again and again in different forums, it will hurt your company brand's reputation.


----------



## muski

edwardsean said:


> O My goodness, why didn't think of that? For me, mine starting connecting as mysteriously as it stopped. However, if this happens again, I bet that would work. I've done this for other devices successfully. I don't know what I was doing just restarting the devices and watching the wheel spin endlessly.
> 
> Thanks Bill!


@Matt Bartlett , this iOS bluetooth issue is very prevalent. Yes, there is a workaround by "forgetting" the 2Go, but it's less than ideal.

Just wanted to make sure you're investigating this?

Thanks,
muski


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> My happenings for 2go about audio quality:
> 1. There are occasionally "pops and clicks" whatever playing sd cards or streaming (Tidal), I think this already mentioned by many guys here
> 2. For DSD (dsf) file read in sd cards, problems getting more: nearly sure to have "click" between each track, there is the silence gap supposingly; another experience was a continuous "squeaking noise" when dsd file stopped, a medium level noise but continuing, until you play another music file; another experience is now I use "8 player" and "MConnect", mostly 8 player for playing sd card, and MConnect for streaming, but I have encountered once all the DSD files have serious drop-out, just dsd files, other wav, flac, MQA, normal! I tried power cycle the 2go, problem still exist, then I tried to delete the connection history of both apps in iPAD mini (my remote for 2go), then reconnect 8 player to 2go, the dsd drip-out problem solved temporary.
> 
> I just want to let Chord know, we are already beta testers, actually I don't think this should be happened in any brand, especially in Chord, since it already have the "poly and Mojo" issue, really hope Chord can fix problems as soon as it could, we are all suffering!! And you really don't want us to write messages / complaints again and again in different forums, it will hurt your company brand's reputation.



It's good to know that it's not just my upsampled Hi Res files. I was sure my files were good as they play fine in any other device.


----------



## Bill Chu

muski said:


> @Matt Bartlett , this iOS bluetooth issue is very prevalent. Yes, there is a workaround by "forgetting" the 2Go, but it's less than ideal.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you're investigating this?
> 
> ...


This is a big big problem!! Very annoying. This is an unforgiving bug, even in beta version! Just doubt whether Factory have any trial test of GoFigure to 2go, just connect once and then say "oh it's connected, perfect!", then launch the apps and products?


----------



## Bill Chu

Besides all problems / bugs mentioned above, there is one issue not so many guys mentioned: copy file from PC to sd card. There are many DAP such as AK, they can just connect PC by a usb cable, then you can see the DAP just like a harddisk in PC, then you can copy files to the sd card / internal storage in DAP; In Chord 2go, there is already an ethernet port to connect PC, for me it's very direct that it can communicate to PC just like DAP, or even mobile phone, but 2go just be seen by PC, cannot copy files from PC to 2go sd cards. It's totally waste the function of the ethernet port, and create trouble for user to take out sd card -> get a card reader -> put the sd card in card reader -> connect card reader to PC -> copy file from PC to sd card -> disconnect card reader -> take out the sd card -> put the sd card back to 2go. It's totally not a satisfying user experience using 2go.


----------



## ubs28 (May 20, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Guys, I've found the solution to all of my troubles, apart from the Hi Res squealing. One app is just a country mile ahead of every other one I've tried. And... it starts with 'R.'
> 
> Nope, not Roon.
> 
> ...



Because I will never support the “rental” business model.

I am happily to pay for Tidal, Netflix and so on .... but I will never rent software like Microsoft Office 365 and Rigelian. When I pay for something, I am supposed to own it.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

muski said:


> @Matt Bartlett , this iOS bluetooth issue is very prevalent. Yes, there is a workaround by "forgetting" the 2Go, but it's less than ideal.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you're investigating this?
> 
> ...


Yes we are investigating this although again it seems to affect some people more than others. One of the causes is a change to the Bluetooth security in some of the latest iOS updates. So if you update iOS you may need to delete the Bluetooth connection and reconnect to use the new security. I am using iOS13.4.1 which I'm pretty sure is the latest public release from Apple and I haven't had to resort to forgetting the 2Go Bluetooth connection yet but yes we are looking at it.


----------



## Bill Chu

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes we are investigating this although again it seems to affect some people more than others. One of the causes is a change to the Bluetooth security in some of the latest iOS updates. So if you update iOS you may need to delete the Bluetooth connection and reconnect to use the new security. I am using iOS13.4.1 which I'm pretty sure is the latest public release from Apple and I haven't had to resort to forgetting the 2Go Bluetooth connection yet but yes we are looking at it.


This is not an excuse, how about all bluetooth speaker and wireless eartips? Are they need change security when ios update?


----------



## Bill Chu

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes we are investigating this although again it seems to affect some people more than others. One of the causes is a change to the Bluetooth security in some of the latest iOS updates. So if you update iOS you may need to delete the Bluetooth connection and reconnect to use the new security. I am using iOS13.4.1 which I'm pretty sure is the latest public release from Apple and I haven't had to resort to forgetting the 2Go Bluetooth connection yet but yes we are looking at it.


By the way I am also using ios13.4.1, but I need forget bluetooth connection frequently, very annoying


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> Guys, I've found the solution to all of my troubles, apart from the Hi Res squealing. One app is just a country mile ahead of every other one I've tried. And... it starts with 'R.'
> 
> Nope, not Roon.
> 
> ...


But Rigelian does not have streaming service such as Tidal


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> Guys, I've found the solution to all of my troubles, apart from the Hi Res squealing. One app is just a country mile ahead of every other one I've tried. And... it starts with 'R.'
> 
> Nope, not Roon.
> 
> ...


I am using it now, my first impression is it is the most stable apps that i tried before with 2go! And seem the sound a bit stable then using Mconnect or 8 Player. Although it does not support streaming service at this moment, will keep on using it, thanks edwardsean for your suggestion.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Bill Chu said:


> This is not an excuse, how about all bluetooth speaker and wireless eartips? Are they need change security when ios update?


They use Bluetooth Audio which is not the same as the Bluetooth Low Energy communications protocol we use to communicate between iOS and 2Go. Bluetooth Audio is not affected by the recent iOS updates. We are of course investigating it though and our plan is to add WiFi communication so Gofigure does not need to use BLE after the initial setup. We already have this running on Android and iOS is not far away now.


----------



## ubs28 (May 20, 2020)

edit: nvm


----------



## Doody (May 20, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> I'm really intrigued by the the remaining issue of the squealing though. If my unit is not playing music it is whining. I am using upsampled 768KHz PCM files.
> 
> If you're using store bought Hi Res files, PCM or DSD, can you comment on whether you are getting this high pitched noise or not? And, also, what sample rate you're using?


This squealing is so bizarre. I have no such problem. I have NOT upsampled ANY files - via HQPlayer or otherwise. I have MP3s, tons of redbook, DSF 64 through 256, and FLACs from 16/48 up to DXD. Occasionally the hires files had to be converted to FLAC from another format, but I never upsampled them, _per se_.

No 'squealing' from or between any files I've ever played on my H2go.

Have you compared your upsampled files to the original files to see if it's the upsampling process creating the noise?

Doody

PS: My hi-res files have come from HDTracks, NativeDSD, rips of SACDs, ProStudioMasters, HDTT, and probably 3-5 other nichey outfits. No problems across any of the sources.


----------



## Doody

ubs28 said:


> I am happily to pay for Tidal, Netflix and so on .... but I will never rent software like Microsoft Office 365 and Rigelian. When I pay for something, I am supposed to own it.


Technically, you've never 'owned' software (except maybe back in the early 1980s). It's always been 'licensed' to you.

Doody


----------



## Doody (May 20, 2020)

I got my Valentinum case today! It took just shy of four weeks from order to delivery - Kyiv to Boston. They shipped it very quickly on their end - but the transit was a major grind.

I will update this post with pictures later today after my meetings clear up and I down a bottle of bourbon .

*UPDATE*

The photos were taken in bright sunlight. The case is actually a bit darker than it comes off in the pictures. A red-burgundy color. This is eel skin.

Doody


----------



## Peter Hyatt

First warm sunny day of the season. Outthe sun with 2Go in hot spot mode with Xelento.  

2go with Xelento is sick.


----------



## edwardsean

For me it's: H2Go + Hi Res + Convolution X2 (w/upmixing) + Rigelian ➔ EA Hours + LCDi4. Transportable magic. 

I gotta say, H2Go has become my favorite audio device, I think, of all time. My only real remaining issue is the squealing, and even that can't dampen my joy.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

My son says “sick” means really really good.


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> I got my Valentinum case today! It took just shy of four weeks from order to delivery - Kyiv to Boston. They shipped it very quickly on their end - but the transit was a major grind.
> 
> I will update this post with pictures later today after my meetings clear up and I down a bottle of bourbon .
> 
> ...



Sick!


----------



## edwardsean

Okay, so Doody's post about Hi Res files got me thinking, so I ran some tests.

As I suspected it is only at _max _ sample rate: 768. I think that if DSD is an issue it might also be at DSD512.

I upsampled the same PCM file at: 96,128, 256, 512, 768. All the way up to 512 everything was nice and quiet. As soon as I engaged the 768 file, and the light went light purple–squealing. The squealing stayed on until the music started. If I paused, still squealing. As long as the SR indicator is light purple it squeals without music.

As soon as I switched to a lower sample rate file the squealing went away and operation was completely normal.

If anyone out there has upsampling software and confirm this that would be great.

@Matt Bartlett, I hope this helps.


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> For me it's: H2Go + Hi Res + Convolution X2 (w/upmixing) + Rigelian ➔ EA Hours + LCDi4. Transportable magic.
> 
> I gotta say, H2Go has become my favorite audio device, I think, of all time. My only real remaining issue is the squealing, and even that can't dampen my joy.


May I know what is "Convolution X2"? Is it a kind of logarithm, or a hardware? Thx


----------



## Bill Chu

Doody said:


> This squealing is so bizarre. I have no such problem. I have NOT upsampled ANY files - via HQPlayer or otherwise. I have MP3s, tons of redbook, DSF 64 through 256, and FLACs from 16/48 up to DXD. Occasionally the hires files had to be converted to FLAC from another format, but I never upsampled them, _per se_.
> 
> No 'squealing' from or between any files I've ever played on my H2go.
> 
> ...


May I ask what brand and model of sd card you are using for 2go?


----------



## Doody

Bill Chu said:


> May I ask what brand and model of sd card you are using for 2go?


The 512 is PNY and the 1TB is SanDisk.

Doody


----------



## paulgc

Doody said:


> I got my Valentinum case today! It took just shy of four weeks from order to delivery - Kyiv to Boston. They shipped it very quickly on their end - but the transit was a major grind.
> 
> I will update this post with pictures later today after my meetings clear up and I down a bottle of bourbon .
> 
> ...



nice.

another option https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/new_item/ve211/


----------



## Bill Chu

Doody said:


> The 512 is PNY and the 1TB is SanDisk.
> 
> Doody


Thanks! Mine is Samsung, maybe I need to try SanDisk


----------



## InstantSilence

What is the best Android app to use with the 2go


----------



## Mitr1anton

InstantSilence said:


> What is the best Android app to use with the 2go


MConnect or BubbleUPnP


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> May I know what is "Convolution X2"? Is it a kind of logarithm, or a hardware? Thx



I remaster all my music files using extensive DSP so I can take them with me portably. Otherwise I would always need to be tethered to a computer for real-time processing. (Wifi doesn't have the bandwidth to stream these files).

My files go through EQ and one stage of convolution to correct my headphones, then upmixing from stereo to 5.1, then a second stage of convolution to send the 6 channels to virtual speakers, which is downmixed back to stereo and then upsampled to high resolution.


----------



## Infoseeker

What are the settings to use in BubbleUPnP...?


----------



## Bill Chu

I have bought a 128G MicroSD SanDisk Extreme Pro, and copy some dsd (dsf) files, flac, wav, and random listening for a few hour. There is very normal listening, without any squealing noise when stop, no clicks between tracks, and even no "pops and clicks" during the tracks, very clean and normal sound, maybe all guys can test with SanDisk and leave your result here.


----------



## Bill Chu

By the way, i use "Rigelian" for the test


----------



## edwardsean

Rigelian continues to impress me in every way.

I posted this before, but the squealing in between tracks is only at max sample rate 768KHz.


----------



## ubs28

Bill Chu said:


> I have bought a 128G MicroSD SanDisk Extreme Pro, and copy some dsd (dsf) files, flac, wav, and random listening for a few hour. There is very normal listening, without any squealing noise when stop, no clicks between tracks, and even no "pops and clicks" during the tracks, very clean and normal sound, maybe all guys can test with SanDisk and leave your result here.



Sandisk is not the solution because I also use Sandisk SD cards.


----------



## AndrewH13

edwardsean said:


> My files go through EQ and one stage of convolution to correct my headphones, then upmixing from stereo to 5.1, then a second stage of convolution to send the 6 channels to virtual speakers, which is downmixed back to stereo and then upsampled to high resolution.



Wow, no wonder you have squealing 

Many ensure bit perfect playback from master, and you do this!

Hope you get it sorted, but stereo to multi-channel and back is not normal usage my friend!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Interesting to read about all these issues and then someone like Darko posting a glowing "review" not mentioning the problems.


----------



## ubs28

CaptainFantastic said:


> Interesting to read about all these issues and then someone like Darko posting a glowing "review" not mentioning the problems.




It is because reviewers are bought and paid. Even the Chord Poly got 5 stars at launch from “professional” reviewers. 

The only reviewer I somewhat trusted was Tyll but he quit the game.


----------



## GreenBow

Have been in the hope to get a Poly of 2Go for some time. I was only ever intent on using SD-card playback. Help


CaptainFantastic said:


> Interesting to read about all these issues and then someone like Darko posting a glowing "review" not mentioning the problems.




It's possible that Darko had a fault free 2Go experience. Some users are reporting their 2Go runs perfectly.


----------



## ubs28

GreenBow said:


> Have been in the hope to get a Poly of 2Go for some time. I was only ever intent on using SD-card playback. Help
> 
> 
> It's possible that Darko had a fault free 2Go experience. Some users are reporting their 2Go runs perfectly.



I have been threw multiple 2GO units and all had the same problem. So I don't believe it if people say that there unit is perfect


----------



## rwelles

ubs28 said:


> I have been threw multiple 2GO units and all had the same problem. So I don't believe it if people say that there unit is perfect


Then I guess I must be a bald-faced liar.  

Actually, I have one problem of dropping off when switching between WiFi transmitters, but only occasionally. I contacted support who said they were aware of the issue and working on a fix.


----------



## paulgc

@Matt Bartlett @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas what is the latest ETA on the 2yu?


----------



## ubs28

rwelles said:


> Then I guess I must be a bald-faced liar.
> 
> Actually, I have one problem of dropping off when switching between WiFi transmitters, but only occasionally. I contacted support who said they were aware of the issue and working on a fix.



Bases on my own experience, swapping for new 2GO units is pointless as they all had the same issues.

So I don’t believe anyone who claims their 2GO works perfect. There also have been a few guys in this thread who said their 2GO was fine but then later also reported problems 

I can try swapping my unit a couple of times again with new ones, but I know what the outcome of that process will be.


----------



## supervisor

edwardsean said:


> I remaster all my music files using extensive DSP so I can take them with me portably. Otherwise I would always need to be tethered to a computer for real-time processing. (Wifi doesn't have the bandwidth to stream these files).
> 
> My files go through EQ and one stage of convolution to correct my headphones, then upmixing from stereo to 5.1, then a second stage of convolution to send the 6 channels to virtual speakers, which is downmixed back to stereo and then upsampled to high resolution.



what the


----------



## Widell

edwardsean said:


> Sick!


LOL
No case for me, she gets too hot as it is,.....charging with 2GO even in desktop mode is HOT,  I went on a picnic today and used hotspot mode....also very hot I and realised, no way to play tidal or qobuz even if downloaded to your phone using your data...hmmm please Chord make this better this is a killer future needed,,,, seriously, we need software improvement ASAP, that said as feedback.... heard no vinyl quirps while using SD  card hotspot mode using my data service ( company pays ! Though back home continuously while Tidal or Qobuz is the Vinyl Clics and  Quirps.....this is as I amlistening only HD800!
Please do needful! BETA Tester.....


----------



## edwardsean (May 21, 2020)

AndrewH13 said:


> Wow, no wonder you have squealing
> Many ensure bit perfect playback from master, and you do this!
> Hope you get it sorted, but stereo to multi-channel and back is not normal usage my friend!



I left bit perfect a long, long, long time ago. I'm a huge fan of DSP, but you have to know what you're doing with audio engineering.

My processing is–definitely–not normal, but neither is the squealing. I've used these files in countless devices and have never encountered this issue, or any other issue, because of this:

When you take a wav file through upmixing (2 channel to 5.1) and mix it back down to a 2 channel wav file, what you get is: a wav file. The audio content is altered; the playback function is identical. I'm using Nugen for the upmixing portion. It's what they use at little places like Disney, BBC, Skywalker Sound. The tools I use are the same ones that mastered the tracks in your library in the first place. But, even if I was using no name freeware, it would not cause this issue.

The squealing has to do with the sample rate.


----------



## InstantSilence

Widell said:


> LOL
> No case for me, she gets too hot as it is,.....charging with 2GO even in desktop mode is HOT,  I went on a picnic today and used hotspot mode....also very hot I and realised, no way to play tidal or qobuz even if downloaded to your phone using your data...hmmm please Chord make this better this is a killer future needed,,,, seriously, we need software improvement ASAP, that said as feedback.... heard no vinyl quirps while using SD  card hotspot mode using my data service ( company pays ! Though back home continuously while Tidal or Qobuz is the Vinyl Clics and  Quirps.....this is as I amlistening only HD800!
> Please do needful! BETA Tester.....


Can the SD card be accessible via Bluetooth from phone? At least?


----------



## edwardsean

> edwardsean said:
> I remaster all my music files using extensive DSP so I can take them with me portably. Otherwise I would always need to be tethered to a computer for real-time processing. (Wifi doesn't have the bandwidth to stream these files).
> 
> My files go through EQ and one stage of convolution to correct my headphones, then upmixing from stereo to 5.1, then a second stage of convolution to send the 6 channels to virtual speakers, which is downmixed back to stereo and then upsampled to high resolution.





supervisor said:


> what the



There is such a smile on my face right now. 

I truly appreciate the skepticism toward DSP. I'm sure most of us have gone through the loop where you get excited about EQ and virtual "3D" audio, only to realize, this is   degrading my sound. There is a world of difference between consumer grade DSP and professional DSP, but more importantly, as I said before, you really have to know what you're doing. 

I agree that, without experience and skill, you are much more likely to lose than gain, and the more DSP, the more of a mess! Far better to stay with bitperfect and take advantage of the skill and experience of the audio engineers that produced your file. 

However, the results from what I sketched above are... fabulous. Back on topic. With the H2Go these DSP files at 768KHz are sublime, and then the squealing, and then sublime.


----------



## Bill Chu

Widell said:


> LOL
> No case for me, she gets too hot as it is,.....charging with 2GO even in desktop mode is HOT,  I went on a picnic today and used hotspot mode....also very hot I and realised, no way to play tidal or qobuz even if downloaded to your phone using your data...hmmm please Chord make this better this is a killer future needed,,,, seriously, we need software improvement ASAP, that said as feedback.... heard no vinyl quirps while using SD  card hotspot mode using my data service ( company pays ! Though back home continuously while Tidal or Qobuz is the Vinyl Clics and  Quirps.....this is as I amlistening only HD800!
> Please do needful! BETA Tester.....


Charging with 2go is really HOT!! At first time I just thinking is there any problem about the battery? I know charging battery will be hot, just like charging phone, but not that kind of 🔥!! The case will even prohibit the heat dissipation, so I will skip the case too. Maybe i will consider purchase a loose bag for 2go + Hugo2, after major issues have been fixed.


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> Charging with 2go is really HOT!! At first time I just thinking is there any problem about the battery? I know charging battery will be hot, just like charging phone, but not that kind of 🔥!! The case will even prohibit the heat dissipation, so I will skip the case too. Maybe i will consider purchase a loose bag for 2go + Hugo2, after major issues have been fixed.



I've found if I'm charging and playing files at the same time it really gets burning. This doesn't worry me about damaging any components on the PCB. They are rated for much higher temps. However, this kind of heat will degrade the batteries more quickly over time. 

It may be a best practice, if possible, to avoid charging and playing, and either go battery or first top off the unit if you're going to plug in.


----------



## miketlse (May 22, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> It may be a best practice, if possible, to avoid charging and playing, and either go battery or first top off the unit if you're going to plug in.


The best practice promoted on the Mojo and Hugo2 threads for the past 4 years, is that if you must play and charge at the same time, then make sure that the batteries are topped up first, because then virtually all the heat will be generated by the music processing, and only a few % by the battery charging.

The worst practice is to play and charge, but starting from a near empty battery, because that will generate the most heat, and can trip the thermal protection shutdown circuits.

For partial explanation see Robs post

"Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger. "

So charging from flashing red, the charger circuit generates almost 9 times as much heat, compared to if the battery is near full first.

The same rationale applies to Hugo 2 as well, but the numbers will be different.


----------



## Bill Chu

miketlse said:


> The best practice promoted on the Mojo and Hugo2 threads for the past 4 years, is that if you must play and charge at the same time, then make sure that the batteries are topped up first, because then virtually all the heat will be generated by the music processing, and only a few % by the battery charging.
> 
> The worst practice is to play and charge, but starting from a near empty battery, because that will generate the most heat, and can trip the thermal protection shutdown circuits.


Maybe I miss the point, if the battery already topped up, why it needs to be charged during playback?


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> Maybe I miss the point, if the battery already topped up, why it needs to be charged during playback?



It doesn't need to be charged. Plugging in the unit keeps the battery from discharging. This way you can keep on using it to play music as long as you like, without needing to charge. You're trying to avoid playing and charging at the same time which can cause overheating.

This is if you are going to use it for a long time, past the battery life. If you are just playing within the battery life and won't need it again until you can charge without playing, you're fine.


----------



## miketlse (May 22, 2020)

The rationale/numbers also explain why when owners post that their Hugo2 is running hot, the response back is 'is your battery nearly empty?'.

For owners it is much less trouble to top up a low battery, than to return the Hugo2 to their dealers.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

paulgc said:


> @Matt Bartlett @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas what is the latest ETA on the 2yu?


I'm sorry but I can't tell you much at the moment due to the Covid situation. We will know more around mid June when the majority of our suppliers are planning to reopen - assuming that we don't end up going back into lockdown again.


----------



## datka3

Assuming 2yu is connected to TT2 or DAVE from all available connection interfaces what is the SQ preference order ( USB , RCA, BNC ) ?
I'm currently using USB connector from pro-ject stream box s2 ultra >>> Chord Dave. Wonder if 2GO2yu solution would present noticeable sonic differences compared to Pro-Ject Stream.

Thanks much


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Matt Bartlett said:


> I'm sorry but I can't tell you much at the moment due to the Covid situation. We will know more around mid June when the majority of our suppliers are planning to reopen - assuming that we don't end up going back into lockdown again.



Flu season?

😇


----------



## Doody

I apologize, as this is probably a stupid question, but I'm confused. It's re: the charging and listening stuff. Here's what I think I understand. Please let me know if I'm off-base or on-target, friends!

If the battery is not at 100%, avoid charging AND listening. Better to power it off, and let it charge, then get back to business.
If the battery is near 0% it's a really bad idea to listen. Things will get very hot as the battery charges and the unit does its audio work.
If the battery is at 100%, knock yourself out. Listen with the power plug connected - it'll draw from the AC line, not the battery.
And in the last scenario, is this only when the ball goes 'magenta'? Or is this true if the ball is white too?

FWIW, my H2go runs warm. Not hot _per se_, but warm. In fact, it gets plenty warm just sitting around doing nothing - if it's powered on. As a result, I usually power it off via the remote when I'm done listening.

Doody


----------



## Widell

Doody said:


> I apologize, as this is probably a stupid question, but I'm confused. It's re: the charging and listening stuff. Here's what I think I understand. Please let me know if I'm off-base or on-target, friends!
> 
> If the battery is not at 100%, avoid charging AND listening. Better to power it off, and let it charge, then get back to business.
> If the battery is near 0% it's a really bad idea to listen. Things will get very hot as the battery charges and the unit does its audio work.
> ...



regarding your last, magenta means if I understand it is in desktop mode Once it been connected to mains for 24 hous, hence power from the AC not battery, it still get very hot, white if it is charging or not yet in desktop mode, either way it gets hot 🥵 not sure why but probably because the 2GO is on all tve time unlessswitched of on the small button on the side....unless I am missed something


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> Guys, I've found the solution to all of my troubles, apart from the Hi Res squealing. One app is just a country mile ahead of every other one I've tried. And... it starts with 'R.'
> 
> Nope, not Roon.
> 
> ...



I agree. The only thing giving me trouble is multi disc sets, but I asked about this, and the developer responded within 12 hours indicating that he is working on that. I asked him another question and he responded very promptly.  For me this software is the best way to play files on the sd  cards, and  when you switch between cards, hitting update in Rigelian immediately loads the albums from the selected card.


----------



## Mark S

Scorpio1957 said:


> Blimey,
> 
> I have just watched the only two reviews I can find on You Tube, one by John Darko and the other by Audio-KH, they are poles apart about the 2 Go, which one is telling the truth and do you guys believe is the right review?



the Audio-KH guy is right about a bunch of things. No USB C, long charging, glitchy firmware, poor and problematic connectivity.  I must admit that is all true. My first post here about the combo expresses similar frustration, but when the 2Go/Hugo2 works, it sounds very good, and sounds better than the W11 (I like Woo and own other Woo stuff). 

After several days, I think I have got the 2Go/Hugo2 working decently, but there are definitely problems with consistent stability. And it isn’t user friendly at all.  Indeed, this experience really makes you realize how incredible Apple is with its UI and user related design competence. The 2Go/Hug02 is not totally incompetent, but it teases a lot because of the glitchiness.  It takes a lot of work to get it running. He’s right that we are the mice (beta testers) for this thing. I definitely think the firmware needs work.  If money is not an issue and you have some time, go for it, but if the cost is a factor or you want turn key, then look elsewhere. I changed my mind and am keeping mine. Also, if you go for it, try Rigelian as a player for sd card music and mconnectHD for streaming sources.


----------



## edwardsean

Does anyone know if there is a 4Gb maximum file limit on the SD Card playback?

I have a track that is over 4Gb (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in D, Allegro Moderato). It's a 19 minute track but only 3 minutes of it shows up.  I've copied it to the SDCard a few times, checked the file, reencoded, but it keeps showing up as truncated. It doesn't matter which app I use to try and play it. I reencoded it in 16bit instead of 24bit to bring the file size from 4.5Gb to 3.5Gb, and it reads and plays fine.


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> If the battery is not at 100%, avoid charging AND listening. Better to power it off, and let it charge, then get back to business.



Or, just listen to music from battery w/o charging. I know you didn't spell this out because it's AKA normal usage. I mention it because my tendency is that if I'm listening to music and I'm not at 100%–but near power–I want to plug in. Usually that is the smart thing because you save battery cycles and you're all charged up for when you're away from power. It's a good habit, but not for the H2Go.


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 4Gb maximum file limit on the SD Card playback?
> 
> I have a track that is over 4Gb (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in D, Allegro Moderato). It's a 19 minute track but only 3 minutes of it shows up.  I've copied it to the SDCard a few times, checked the file, reencoded, but it keeps showing up as truncated. It doesn't matter which app I use to try and play it. I reencoded it in 16bit instead of 24bit to bring the file size from 4.5Gb to 3.5Gb, and it reads and plays fine.


If I had to hazard a wild guess, you formatted the card FAT32 not ExFAT. FAT32 has a 4GB file size limitation. ExFAT is what you want.

Doody


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> If I had to hazard a wild guess, you formatted the card FAT32 not ExFAT. FAT32 has a 4GB file size limitation. ExFAT is what you want.
> Doody



Yeah definitely, that would make the most sense. The thing is the card is ExFAT. The file would never have written onto the card if it was FAT32.

I'm not sure where the limitation is. For now Anne-Sophie is just going to have to suffer being heard at 16bit (sigh). Just kidding, even I'm not trying too hard to track this one down.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

edwardsean said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 4Gb maximum file limit on the SD Card playback?
> 
> I have a track that is over 4Gb (Anne-Sophie Mutter, Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in D, Allegro Moderato). It's a 19 minute track but only 3 minutes of it shows up.  I've copied it to the SDCard a few times, checked the file, reencoded, but it keeps showing up as truncated. It doesn't matter which app I use to try and play it. I reencoded it in 16bit instead of 24bit to bring the file size from 4.5Gb to 3.5Gb, and it reads and plays fine.



I have the same and no issues.  Could it be the card?


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> Yeah definitely, that would make the most sense. The thing is the card is ExFAT. The file would never have written onto the card if it was FAT32.


I don't seem to have any single file much larger than 2GB, so can't test, sorry.

Doody


----------



## edwardsean (May 22, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> I have the same and no issues.  Could it be the card?



I don't think it could be. It's a good card: Samsung Evo512. I respect Samsung for memory above all others actually.

Peter, you have a 4.5Gb (>4Gb) file that plays back from the H2Go's SDcard bay? That would be helpful, so I could rule out the H2Go as the issue.


----------



## Mark S (May 22, 2020)

Doody said:


> I got my Valentinum case today! It took just shy of four weeks from order to delivery - Kyiv to Boston. They shipped it very quickly on their end - but the transit was a major grind.
> 
> I will update this post with pictures later today after my meetings clear up and I down a bottle of bourbon .
> 
> ...



where can I get a case like that???


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> For me it's: H2Go + Hi Res + Convolution X2 (w/upmixing) + Rigelian ➔ EA Hours + LCDi4. Transportable magic.
> 
> I gotta say, H2Go has become my favorite audio device, I think, of all time. My only real remaining issue is the squealing, and even that can't dampen my joy.



what is “Convolution X2”


----------



## edwardsean

Mark S said:


> what is “Convolution X2”



Hey Mark, I already posted about it a few pages back. I run two stages of convolution along with some other custom DSP for the files I load into the H2Go.


----------



## Mark S

paulgc said:


> nice.
> 
> another option https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/new_item/ve211/



looks great but I cannot order it because it is in Japanese


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> I remaster all my music files using extensive DSP so I can take them with me portably. Otherwise I would always need to be tethered to a computer for real-time processing. (Wifi doesn't have the bandwidth to stream these files).
> 
> My files go through EQ and one stage of convolution to correct my headphones, then upmixing from stereo to 5.1, then a second stage of convolution to send the 6 channels to virtual speakers, which is downmixed back to stereo and then upsampled to high resolution.



😳🤯


----------



## Doody

Mark S said:


> where can I get a case like that???


Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/shop/VALENTINUM . Reach out to the proprietor if you want something "off the beaten path".

Doody


----------



## Bill Chu

Mark S said:


> the Audio-KH guy is right about a bunch of things. No USB C, long charging, glitchy firmware, poor and problematic connectivity.  I must admit that is all true. My first post here about the combo expresses similar frustration, but when the 2Go/Hugo2 works, it sounds very good, and sounds better than the W11 (I like Woo and own other Woo stuff).
> 
> After several days, I think I have got the 2Go/Hugo2 working decently, but there are definitely problems with consistent stability. And it isn’t user friendly at all.  Indeed, this experience really makes you realize how incredible Apple is with its UI and user related design competence. The 2Go/Hug02 is not totally incompetent, but it teases a lot because of the glitchiness.  It takes a lot of work to get it running. He’s right that we are the mice (beta testers) for this thing. I definitely think the firmware needs work.  If money is not an issue and you have some time, go for it, but if the cost is a factor or you want turn key, then look elsewhere. I changed my mind and am keeping mine. Also, if you go for it, try Rigelian as a player for sd card music and mconnectHD for streaming sources.


Totally agree every single words you have written. Riglian and MconnectHD is also my current players for 2go. Again Chord should make his best effort to rectify all sigificant defects / bugs / problems as soon as he can, or he will lost the loyality from users


----------



## edwardsean (May 22, 2020)

Bill Chu said:


> Totally agree every single words you have written. Riglian and MconnectHD is also my current players for 2go. Again Chord should make his best effort to rectify all sigificant defects / bugs / problems as soon as he can, or he will lost the loyality from users



I think you have a valid point of view, and every right to be frustrated. But, I do hold a different perspective. It's just my personal opinion. I have no connection to Chord whatsoever.

I don't think that's quite how loyalty works. If a company has earned your loyalty through excellence in products and service over time, then you stick with them through rough spots. I don't mean blindly or indefinitely but within reason. Chord has established quite a track record in the headfi world since Hugo1, then Mojo, Dave, Hugo TT, Hugo2, etc. I understand that Poly was a mess and now they are having difficulty with 2Go.

However, they've earned my respect. I don't think they are just sitting around, and I don't think anyone is more vested in getting this right than the team at Chord. Not every company deserves this kind of loyalty but I think Chord does.

For my part, I get squealing in my ears every time I pause or skip a track, every time. I would very much like that to stop. It's just that, especially with the Covid crisis, I think we can cut them some slack, no?

I'm anticipating push back, and that's fine. We're not always going to agree. That's what this forum is for, sharing and discussing.


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> I think you have a valid point of view, and every right to be frustrated. But, I do hold a different perspective. It's just my personal opinion. I have no connection to Chord whatsoever.
> 
> I don't think that's quite how loyalty works. If a company has earned your loyalty through excellence in products and service over time, then you stick with them through rough spots. I don't mean blindly or indefinitely but within reason. Chord has established quite a track record in the headfi world since Hugo1, then Mojo, Dave, Hugo TT, Hugo2, etc. I understand that Poly was a mess and now they are having difficulty with 2Go.
> 
> ...



Very fair view point. I think Chord makes the second best DACs around, but I also think their DACs are a tremendous value, perhaps the best, based on their cost versus their performance level. I’ve also owned the Hugo 1, Mojo, and Hugo 2, but IMHO the 2Go was released too soon. I think it’s firmware is still beta level. It just doesn’t work well enough or consistently for the most basic functionality. But darn if it doesn’t sound very good for a transportable system when it does work, so they’ve got me.

As an aside, thanks to all here for sharing their opinions and such valuable information. This forum is incredibly useful. All the best!


----------



## jarnopp

Mark S said:


> Very fair view point. I think Chord makes the second best DACs around, but I also think their DACs are a tremendous value, perhaps the best, based on their cost versus their performance level. I’ve also owned the Hugo 1, Mojo, and Hugo 2, but IMHO the 2Go was released too soon. I think it’s firmware is still beta level. It just doesn’t work well enough or consistently for the most basic functionality. But darn if it doesn’t sound very good for a transportable system when it does work, so they’ve got me.
> 
> As an aside, thanks to all here for sharing their opinions and such valuable information. This forum is incredibly useful. All the best!



Ok, I’ll bite. What is the best DAC if Chord makes the second-best?

Also, I’m confused why 2Go should have such issues, since I would have thought it would use the Poly fork ware and hardware (except for the 2nd SD card and Ethernet), but that shouldn’t be that difficult to add in?


----------



## edwardsean

jarnopp said:


> Ok, I’ll bite. What is the best DAC if Chord makes the second-best?



I'm curious too?

MSB, dCS, GMC? Mmm... that last one may be better at making trucks.


----------



## InstantSilence

Guys... What is a decent SD card for music? 
Additionally... Can I control SD card playback with my android phone to 2go?


----------



## miketlse

InstantSilence said:


> Guys... What is a decent SD card for music?
> Additionally... Can I control SD card playback with my android phone to 2go?


The most recommended brands are Sandisk and Samsung evo.
This post contains a lot of the options.
Both Poly and 2Go do seem 'sensitive' regarding SD cards, and many of the cheaper brands struggle to be read.
Possibly this is a good thing, ensuring that we all use well specced and manufactured cards for our music databases.


----------



## Infoseeker (May 23, 2020)

Just remember "Fulfilled by Amazon" puts you at major risk of getting fake SD cards.

Especially if there are more than 1 seller that Amazon is hosting items for (in their warehouse baskets) .

Websites like Bhphotovideo and such (selling their own stock) is the way to go.


----------



## edwardsean

Infoseeker said:


> Just remember "Fulfilled by Amazon" puts you at major risk of getting fake SD cards.
> 
> Especially if there are more than 1 seller that Amazon is hosting items for (in their warehouse baskets) .
> 
> Websites like Bhphotovideo and such (selling their own stock) is the way to go.



I still don't understand how they allow all those fake 1Tb SDCards on AZ. Don't trust anything that just too good to be true. You're not going to find a 1Tb Micro SD for $46. As I think everyone is aware, Ebay is much worse. There are a bunch fo fake cards floating around, and you can't be sure you're getting a legitimate card.


----------



## Infoseeker

edwardsean said:


> I still don't understand how they allow all those fake 1Tb SDCards on AZ. Don't trust anything that just too good to be true. You're not going to find a 1Tb Micro SD for $46. As I think everyone is aware, Ebay is much worse. There are a bunch fo fake cards floating around, and you can't be sure you're getting a legitimate card.



It get more complicated than that. You could order from a legitimate seller for full price. 

But Amazon sends you one of the other sellers' items. They are stored together assuming all of them are legitimate.


----------



## PiggyD0g

Both the Sandisk and Samsung main stores supply directly to Amazon. So it shouldn’t be a problem as long as you make sure they are the sellers rather than third party sellers. Just bought a Sandisk microSD.


----------



## ubs28

What I really miss is an USB input. The 2GO is really bad when using Logic X due to high amount of latency and I see no way to fix that.

If there was an UBS input on the 2GO, I could by pass the streamer and go directly to the Hugo 2 to eliminate latency. However now I have to unscrew the 2Go constantly.


----------



## edwardsean

ubs28 said:


> What I really miss is an USB input. The 2GO is really bad when using Logic X due to high amount of latency and I see no way to fix that.
> If there was an UBS input on the 2GO, I could by pass the streamer and go directly to the Hugo 2 to eliminate latency. However now I have to unscrew the 2Go constantly.



Are you connecting your Mac to the 2Go through airplay? I was hoping it was possible to use the ethernet cable for a real time cabled connection.


----------



## ubs28 (May 24, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Are you connecting your Mac to the 2Go through airplay? I was hoping it was possible to use the ethernet cable for a real time cabled connection.



That might be worth trying out actually. I will have to buy an adapter next week to try it out.

Unless someone can confirm that this does not solve the latency problem.


----------



## pjw241142

Try this from Page 118:

Just tried a Roon Bridged Ethernet setup with the 2Go and I'm really liking it—even more natural detail against such a black background.



(The MacBook Pro is running the Roon Server and the Ethernet port is bridged over the Wifi port. The dongle is a USB-C to ethernet adapter. On a Mac, go to System Preferences->Sharing and turn on Internet Sharing and set it up as below. There's no special setup required for Roon—though I had to temporarily deauthorize my ROCK NUC server.)



It's perhaps an odd use case, but the sound is great. With Hugo2Go the whole setup is running off batteries


----------



## paulgc

Perfect fit. Pelican 1060 case.


----------



## thisisvv

So suddenly 2go stopped working. Deleted the app reinstalled but not both my phones can't see the 2go.

this is just being a frustrating experience...

many suggestion


----------



## Doody

thisisvv said:


> So suddenly 2go stopped working. Deleted the app reinstalled but not both my phones can't see the 2go.
> 
> this is just being a frustrating experience...
> 
> many suggestion


U did the reboot? Hold tiny black button in until lights on 2go go out?

Doody


----------



## Bill Chu

Much better for ventilation by tilting the unit


----------



## Bill Chu




----------



## Doody

Lit up like the Madame LaRue pinball .


----------



## thisisvv

Doody said:


> U did the reboot? Hold tiny black button in until lights on 2go go out?
> 
> Doody



I did got it working like now it is reindexing both cards...cant connect to 2go till its done.....

Its been a badly implemented design...when it works its amazing else mostly pain....


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


>



Bill are you using the RCAs to go out to an amp or headphones? I've heard reports that the RCA jacks are clearer for the headphone output. Even though it's all connected to the same exact output, the RCA connection might slightly improve the sound esp. if you have good RCA connectors and cabling. How do you like the Viablues?


----------



## Luvdac

Sadly, I have decided to cancel my order for the 2go. Might reconsider it once the glitches are ironed out. I hope they do since I was waiting 2years 2go for it.


----------



## thisisvv

thisisvv said:


> I did got it working like now it is reindexing both cards...cant connect to 2go till its done.....
> 
> Its been a badly implemented design...when it works its amazing else mostly pain....




Been 3 hours and lights are still doing its magic...aka unable to access the 2go.


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> Bill are you using the RCAs to go out to an amp or headphones? I've heard reports that the RCA jacks are clearer for the headphone output. Even though it's all connected to the same exact output, the RCA connection might slightly improve the sound esp. if you have good RCA connectors and cabling. How do you like the Viablues?


I am using rca -> 4.4 for in-ear, for me the sound stage is a bit bigger and wider, quite positive result


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> I am using rca -> 4.4 for in-ear, for me the sound stage is a bit bigger and wider, quite positive result



Right, even though it's the same internal output, it makes sense that separating the right and left connections would give your better width.


----------



## jlbrach

Luvdac said:


> Sadly, I have decided to cancel my order for the 2go. Might reconsider it once the glitches are ironed out. I hope they do since I was waiting 2years 2go for it.


same boat here


----------



## RHMMMM (May 26, 2020)

Hey all, just got my 2Go the other day. Using it with Roon in my house on WiFi. Everything works great but inside of Roon in the signal chain view, I’m noticing a -6db digital volume adjustment happening right before the DAC Output. It doesn’t seem part of Roon or DSP. Does anyone else see this? Can I defeat this?

Edit: turned on Bit Perfect in the app and it’s all good!


----------



## vo_obgyn

RHMMMM said:


> Hey all, just got my 2Go the other day. Using it with Roon in my house on WiFi. Everything works great but inside of Roon in the signal chain view, I’m noticing a -6db digital volume adjustment happening right before the DAC Output. It doesn’t seem part of Roon or DSP. Does anyone else see this? Can I defeat this?
> 
> Edit: turned on Bit Perfect in the app and it’s all good!



Sounds like the Roon volume slider isn't set to 0db - all the way to the right, maybe?


----------



## RHMMMM

vo_obgyn said:


> Sounds like the Roon volume slider isn't set to 0db - all the way to the right, maybe?



volume was all the way up. Bit perfect setting In the Gofigure app fixed it.


----------



## jonnyt

I've been in bed for two days with tonsilitis and would love to listen to music but my 2go still has such a pathetically weak wifi connection, it simply won't work. In order to use it I have to physically unscrew/ remove the 2go and connect the Hugo2 via usb to my laptop, phone or ipad, all of which have strong enough connections to stream roon and tidal.

Given the wifi connectivity is so poor, why oh why didn't Chord leave a usb passthrough option? I don't want to have to spend 5 min with an allen key every time i walk 5m away from my router...

I will be returning the 2go unless this is fixed very soon as it is basically unfit for purpose.


----------



## Doody

jonnyt said:


> I don't want to have to spend 5 min with an allen key every time i walk 5m away from my router...


Feel better!

Be careful of losing those damn set screws. I almost lost one when I got my unit - it was not screwed in and fell out as I was unpacking. Mercifully, I unpacked on a clean flat surface and it didn't get lost in the furniture/carpet/mess .

Doody


----------



## Luvdac

jonnyt said:


> I've been in bed for two days with tonsilitis and would love to listen to music but my 2go still has such a pathetically weak wifi connection, it simply won't work. In order to use it I have to physically unscrew/ remove the 2go and connect the Hugo2 via usb to my laptop, phone or ipad, all of which have strong enough connections to stream roon and tidal.
> 
> Given the wifi connectivity is so poor, why oh why didn't Chord leave a usb passthrough option? I don't want to have to spend 5 min with an allen key every time i walk 5m away from my router...
> 
> I will be returning the 2go unless this is fixed very soon as it is basically unfit for purpose.


Get well!
My use case is having my entire library at my fingertips while in bed. So disappointed at the shoddy software implementation. Now I've got a rooted lg v20 with UAPP into the hugo2. Everything streams all the way upto dsd 128 ( haven't tested 256 or 512). Ofcourse UAPP only allows folder browsing and doesnt have the radio function of roon, which I love.
All in all I feel really let down by Chord. Now considering an allo usb signature with dedicated power supply for the hugo2. Not very portable, but at least I'll be able to stream hi res ( as well as utilise the hqplayer upsampling) to the bedroom.
Hope Chord can turn this utter failure of a product around.


----------



## ankit255

Hi all. 
like many others, I’ve been facing issues with the 2Go. 
specifically, airplay results in crackling/static sound like a LP, especially for instrumental piano music. 
playing the same files from tidal using upnp with mconnect (rather than airplay) resolves the issue.

I think chord has a serious flaw in their implementation of Airplay. Ive tested this with another 2Go unit and have the same results.


----------



## ubs28

ankit255 said:


> Hi all.
> like many others, I’ve been facing issues with the 2Go.
> specifically, airplay results in crackling/static sound like a LP, especially for instrumental piano music.
> playing the same files from tidal using upnp with mconnect (rather than airplay) resolves the issue.
> ...



I also tested other units and they all had the same problems too.

I also have the same Airplay issue.


----------



## Doody

ubs28 said:


> I also tested other units and they all had the same problems too.
> 
> I also have the same Airplay issue.


All of the problems we are seeing are almost certainly software problems - not hardware problems.

Firmware and software updates are coming!

Doody


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Just got my 2Go today but unable to get wireless to connect. On the GoFigure App the 2Go sees both of my 2.4gHz networks, Apple and TP-Link, but as soon as you enter the password (either manually or copy and paste from my passwords file vault) the network signal strength disappears completely. I am sitting about 3 feet from my Airport Extreme and I tried in my kitchen sitting near the TP-Link Archer 400 modem router. I have been able to connect with an Ethernet cable to the back of the Airport Extreme. The other thing I cannot get running is Qobuz. I entered my Qobuz account details on the GoFigure set up wizard and the app appeared to accept them. I thought that Qobuz should appear on the radio stations alongside the various BBC radio stations and Hardhouse UK radio but it doesn't. Neither does it appear on the Glider app, which I am using to control playback from the 256 GB micro SD card. This works as long as I have the Ethernet cable connected but stops as soon as I disconnect the cable. Someone else suggested I need to disable all my 5 GHz wireless networks as that upsets the 2Go. If that is the case, then there is something very wrong with the 2Go. Waiting for Chord technical to get back to me with suggestions on the wireless but my suspicion is that the unit is faulty, maybe a disconnected WiFi aerial. All the members of my household use the 5GHz network and need this fast network for file transfer etc. Again as long as I have the cable connected, Airplay and Airfoil both work.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Doody said:


> All of the problems we are seeing are almost certainly software problems - not hardware problems.
> 
> Firmware and software updates are coming!
> 
> Doody



Poly owners are still waiting for these updates to truly solve the issues.


----------



## MSXX

CaptainFantastic said:


> Poly owners are still waiting for these updates to truly solve the issues.



don’t say stuff like that. In this head-fi thread - we still live in hope 😀


----------



## ankit255

MSXX said:


> don’t say stuff like that. In this head-fi thread - we still live in hope 😀


In the meantime us 2Go users need to just use upnp and avoid airplay.


----------



## enragedlemon

CaptainFantastic said:


> Poly owners are still waiting for these updates to truly solve the issues.



Fortunately the 2go has a lot more raw compute power available so Chord should be able to fix issues a bit more liberally than with the Poly. Hopefully.


----------



## jlbrach

what a shame...so promising


----------



## InstantSilence

Is it possible to control the 2go with android? As far as controlling SD card?


----------



## uzi2

Doody said:


> All of the problems we are seeing are almost certainly software problems - not hardware problems.
> 
> Firmware and software updates are coming!
> 
> Doody


Possibly, but the lack of internal storage for multiple SD card indexing is a hardware problem.


----------



## InstantSilence

uzi2 said:


> Possibly, but the lack of internal storage for multiple SD card indexing is a hardware problem.


What does this mean. What will it not ever be able to do... I'm considering buying a 2go but this thread scares me


----------



## RHMMMM (May 27, 2020)

Just tracking comments here and adding some feedback. Mind you my main use case is home use with Roon.

Black 2Go arrived May 2020.
No issues joining to my WiFi. I use a 3-node Eero Pro Mesh system in my apartment.
Unit came loaded with 0.9.1 which GoFigure says is the latest version.
Roon sees unit no problem, after changing to “DSD/Bit Perfect” playback mode in GoFigure, I have Roon-verified Lossless Signal path (purple star). I have no issues or artifacts at all when using Roon. I can play DSD and Hi-Rez, zero issues and confirmed lossless signal path. Sounds great!
I tried AirPlay and have some of the same issues mentioned here. Airplay plays 100% reliably (start/stop/resume/connect/disconnect all work predictably) *however*, I hear very very faint static/“LP” artifacts on what I would consider high frequency sections of some tracks. In electronic music or music that has “shimmer” sounds in it, the faint static is most noticable. I think non-audiophile people would not notice this as something wrong but in this price tier, I agree, it is not acceptable.
Have not tried (and may not ever) SD Card Playback.


----------



## InstantSilence

Does anyone use android with the 2go? How is your experience?


----------



## fidohead

InstantSilence said:


> What does this mean. What will it not ever be able to do... I'm considering buying a 2go but this thread scares me



As I understand it, the 2go indexes the music on each SD card on the card itself. Which means that even though the device has 2 card slots you can only play music from one of the cards at any particular time. As a user, you have to remember whether that track/album you want to play is on the 'left' or 'right' SD card and use the app to switch accordingly. 

To have a unified view of the 2 cards, the index needs to be in a central place such an internal memory module within the unit. This internal memory probably does not exist / not large enough / reserved for something else/ will be unleased later. i.e. this could be an hardware or firmware limitation.


----------



## InstantSilence

fidohead said:


> As I understand it, the 2go indexes the music on each SD card on the card itself. Which means that even though the device has 2 card slots you can only play music from one of the cards at any particular time. As a user, you have to remember whether that track/album you want to play is on the 'left' or 'right' SD card and use the app to switch accordingly.
> 
> To have a unified view of the 2 cards, the index needs to be in a central place such an internal memory module within the unit. This internal memory probably does not exist / not large enough / reserved for something else/ will be unleased later. i.e. this could be an hardware or firmware limitation.


How would one use android to view and control SD card playback?


----------



## Doody

uzi2 said:


> Possibly, but the lack of internal storage for multiple SD card indexing is a hardware problem.


Not true. They can store the A and B card indices on each card - and overwrite the other index when you swap a card. It's a bit annoying, but totally feasible.

Doody


----------



## Doody

InstantSilence said:


> Does anyone use android with the 2go? How is your experience?


Fine. I use MConnect.

Doody


----------



## InstantSilence

Doody said:


> Fine. I use MConnect.
> 
> Doody


Does it allow to control SD playback through that app? Or push Tidal to it?


----------



## Doody

Yes. it controls playback. Take a look at it on the play store.

Haven't used Tidal on 2go yet (other than through Roon).

Doody


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> Not true. They can store the A and B card indices on each card - and overwrite the other index when you swap a card. It's a bit annoying, but totally feasible.
> Doody



I asked Matt specifically if there was a hardware limitation that would restrict both cards from being read, and the answer was there is not. He said that there are challenges involved, but that they are working on it. 

This does not guarantee that a firmware fix will come, but it's not something can't be done. 

In the meanwhile it's good for users to be aware of the situation, I wasn't before I got the unit. 

Get the largest card you can afford. 512Gb has come down to such reasonable prices and that's still a lot of storage if you aren't using Hi-Res files.


----------



## InstantSilence

What functions of the 2go are working hiccup free?


----------



## edwardsean

InstantSilence said:


> What functions of the 2go are working hiccup free?



Tidal on MConnect seems to be pretty reliable for most people I think. Unfortunately, I think this is a bit of a hard question to answer because experiences are varied. Everyone has different use cases and seem to be encountering different issues. 

Personally, I'm having an absolutely fantastic time with the unit! But, it took work and there are still lingering issues. 

The 2Go is such a worthwhile investment, but only you can decide if you're willing to go through the trouble shooting and wait while remaining issues are sorted.


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> Tidal on MConnect seems to be pretty reliable for most people I think. Unfortunately, I think this is a bit of a hard question to answer because experiences are varied. Everyone has different use cases and seem to be encountering different issues.
> 
> Personally, I'm having an absolutely fantastic time with the unit! But, it took work and there are still lingering issues.
> 
> The 2Go is such a worthwhile investment, but only you can decide if you're willing to go through the trouble shooting and wait while remaining issues are sorted.


So far what's the most reliable way to connect? Ethernet, wifi, Bluetooth to SD?


----------



## edwardsean

InstantSilence said:


> So far what's the most reliable way to connect? Ethernet, wifi, Bluetooth to SD?



Ethernet is going to be solid because it's a wired connection. It's useful for some things, but that kinda defeats the beauty of the 2Go, you know? A wifi connection is its main purpose. It's definitely workable, in my opinion, but again, you're going to have to deal with getting it setup right and drop outs. 

The bluetooth connection has been a source of trouble for people and Chord is working on making it unnecessary. If you end up using an SD Card, and one SD Card can fit your  library (or selection) you won't need to deal with bluetooth. 

Playing off the SD Card does have its challenges. I was getting drop outs with Glider. Rigelian is not perfect, but pretty darn stable. Unfortunately, it's Mac only.


----------



## RHMMMM

InstantSilence said:


> What functions of the 2go are working hiccup free?



Roon seems to be working great for me. Zero issues.


----------



## NYanakiev

No problems with my unit...wifi is rock solid everywhere in my flat and even on the balcony.

I mostly use Roon and Airplay. SD card playback is great too.


----------



## vo_obgyn (May 28, 2020)

I’m auditioning the 2Go. Using it as a Roon endpoint and for SD card playback in hotspot mode using Mconnect. So far so good. Early in the audition process though. I’m planning to use the Hugo2/2Go combo - using battery power only - to see how many hours of play I get. How many hours of battery play in general real time usage are you all getting for this combo, I’m wondering? Thanks.


----------



## Doody

vo_obgyn said:


> I’m auditioning the 2Go. Using it as a Roon endpoint and for SD card playback in hotspot mode using Mconnect. So far so good. Early in the audition process though. I’m planning to use the Hugo2/2Go combo using battery power only to see how many hours of play I get. How many hours of battery play in real time usage are you all getting for this combo, I’m wondering? Thanks.


Please keep us posted. My use case as well.

I think 3.5 hours is about what I was getting. Haven't run it all the way down in a bit though - stuck at home and all. Note that I'm driving speakers (Omega Compact Alnico Monitors) via the RCA outputs - with a simultaneous line out of the headphone jack to a subwoofer. NOT headphones.

Doody


----------



## vo_obgyn (May 28, 2020)

Doody said:


> Please keep us posted. My use case as well.
> 
> I think 3.5 hours is about what I was getting. Haven't run it all the way down in a bit though - stuck at home and all. Note that I'm driving speakers (Omega Compact Alnico Monitors) via the RCA outputs - with a simultaneous line out of the headphone jack to a subwoofer. NOT headphones.
> 
> Doody



Thanks. Interesting use case. I use the combo with headphones and earphones primarily. The Chord website says that there should be up to 8 hours of playback. I’ll see if I get that in my usage.

I had to replace my Mojo’s battery once after it died after fairly heavy usage. I’m wondering if the 2Go’s battery can be replaced when it dies. I’ve written Chord electronics support to inquire about this but I haven’t heard back from them yet.

ADDENDUM: Chord support did get back with me today and the 2Go battery is serviceable and can be replaced.


----------



## ubs28 (May 28, 2020)

RHMMMM said:


> Roon seems to be working great for me. Zero issues.



Well, Roon uses their own protocol instead of UPnP if I remember correctly. Just because it works with Roon their own protocol (it is RAAT or something like that), does not mean the 2GO has no issues with other protocols.

It is actually quite an achievement to mess Airplay up considering Airplay implementations are certified and are generally robust.

And I am not going to pay $700 for a music player to make the 2GO work like it is intended to be. Especially since it is a portable DAC and I cannot run Roon on my phone.


----------



## ankit255

NYanakiev said:


> No problems with my unit...wifi is rock solid everywhere in my flat and even on the balcony.
> 
> I mostly use Roon and Airplay. SD card playback is great too.


Have you tried instrumental music like piano over airplay? You can clearly hear LP static like sound while the piano plays.
just curious because I don’t believe it’s a hardware issue.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Doody said:


> Please keep us posted. My use case as well.
> 
> I think 3.5 hours is about what I was getting. Haven't run it all the way down in a bit though - stuck at home and all. Note that I'm driving speakers (Omega Compact Alnico Monitors) via the RCA outputs - with a simultaneous line out of the headphone jack to a subwoofer. NOT headphones.
> 
> Doody



I just tested the Hugo2/2Go combo battery life using Roon Live Radio the whole time through earphones and got about 8 hours.


----------



## NYanakiev

ankit255 said:


> Have you tried instrumental music like piano over airplay? You can clearly hear LP static like sound while the piano plays.
> just curious because I don’t believe it’s a hardware issue.



Will give it a go


----------



## RHMMMM

ubs28 said:


> Well, Roon uses their own protocol instead of UPnP if I remember correctly. Just because it works with Roon their own protocol (it is RAAT or something like that), does not mean the 2GO has no issues with other protocols.
> 
> It is actually quite an achievement to mess Airplay up considering Airplay implementations are certified and are generally robust.
> 
> And I am not going to pay $700 for a music player to make the 2GO work like it is intended to be. Especially since it is a portable DAC and I cannot run Roon on my phone.




The question I was answering in the post you quoted my reply from was “What functions of the 2go are working hiccup free?”

To be very specific (and I thought was obvious), I believe Roon is working hiccup free. Roon uses RaaT.

Like I said in my previous detailed post with bullets on the page 149, yes, I agree, AirPlay is an issue.

I am thinking/hoping that Chord is watching this thread and I would bet these issues with AirPlay and connectivity are fixed in a future firmware update. My current firmware is 0.9.1 ... this device is still not at 1.0 or later.


----------



## miketlse

RHMMMM said:


> I am thinking/hoping that Chord is watching this thread and I would bet these issues with AirPlay and connectivity are fixed in a future firmware update. My current firmware is 0.9.1 ... this device is still not at 1.0 or later.


Yes Chord do watch this thread, and answer questions quite often, for example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15607868


----------



## Edric Li

The LS50 Wireless was and has been a complete sh!tshow (just read their reviews on app store), and now Chord can't make a $1300 product work. I guess the real question is, does any network/wifi related equipment made by these hifi companies work?


----------



## Edric Li

Bill Chu said:


> Charging with 2go is really HOT!! At first time I just thinking is there any problem about the battery? I know charging battery will be hot, just like charging phone, but not that kind of 🔥!! The case will even prohibit the heat dissipation, so I will skip the case too. Maybe i will consider purchase a loose bag for 2go + Hugo2, after major issues have been fixed.



I've recently been using this "laptop vacuum" thingy to cool down the hugo2go during charging. It sucks hot air from the rca/coax/3.5/6.5 jack. Works like a charm!

https://www.amazon.com/Temperature-Auto-Temp-Detection-2600-5000RPM-Nintendo/dp/B01NACVLWM/


----------



## NYanakiev

Edric Li said:


> The LS50 Wireless was and has been a complete sh!tshow (just read their reviews on app store), and now Chord can't make a $1300 product work. I guess the real question is, does any network/wifi related equipment made by these hifi companies work?



I had the KEF LS50 Wireless for over a year. Amazing speakers.


----------



## Currawong

Edric Li said:


> I've recently been using this "laptop vacuum" thingy to cool down the hugo2go during charging. It sucks hot air from the rca/coax/3.5/6.5 jack. Works like a charm!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Temperature-Auto-Temp-Detection-2600-5000RPM-Nintendo/dp/B01NACVLWM/



I just put mine on an iPad stand. The difference is considerable.


----------



## PhilW

ankit255 said:


> Have you tried instrumental music like piano over airplay? You can clearly hear LP static like sound while the piano plays.
> just curious because I don’t believe it’s a hardware issue.



I am curious if you are playing directly from iTunes at all or are you playing via the remote app?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

RHMMMM said:


> The question I was answering in the post you quoted my reply from was “What functions of the 2go are working hiccup free?”
> 
> To be very specific (and I thought was obvious), I believe Roon is working hiccup free. Roon uses RaaT.
> 
> ...


Yes I watch the thread and note the comments but I don't always have the time to respond!


----------



## PhilW

RHMMMM said:


> The question I was answering in the post you quoted my reply from was “What functions of the 2go are working hiccup free?”
> 
> To be very specific (and I thought was obvious), I believe Roon is working hiccup free. Roon uses RaaT.
> 
> ...



Do you have Airport Express in the house?


----------



## Doody

vo_obgyn said:


> I just tested the Hugo2/2Go combo battery life using Roon Live Radio the whole time through earphones and got about 8 hours.


As advertised, apparently! Was that WiFi or wired?

Doody


----------



## vo_obgyn

Doody said:


> As advertised, apparently! Was that WiFi or wired?
> 
> Doody


Good point. Wired


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Chord think my 2Go was faulty so it has gone back to retailer for replacement. If you set it to wireless hub and looked at the output with a WiFi sniffer app, its wireless output came and went, which may be another symptom of an aerial fault. I also could not get Qobuz to stream as it did not appear on either GoFigure. Glider or 8Player Pro, even though it accepted my Qobuz account details at the set up stage of GoFigure. I could stream Qobuz on my iOS devices or Mac and stream via Airplay or Airfoil, as long as the 2Go was connected via an Ethernet cable. Disappointing.


----------



## Widell

Edric Li said:


> The LS50 Wireless was and has been a complete sh!tshow (just read their reviews on app store), and now Chord can't make a $1300 product work. I guess the real question is, does any network/wifi related equipment made by these hifi companies work?


I have Node 2i which has worked flawlessly and constantly on, the BluOS is also very good, 2nd to only Roon.......whish Chord could use their software....one can only dream.....


----------



## uzi2 (May 29, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> I had the KEF LS50 Wireless for over a year. Amazing speakers.


I am sure they are, but there is no point using them with a Chord DAC as they will undo all of Rob's hard work, by reconverting the analogue to digital and processing it through their internal DAC.
It's such a shame that Chord and KEF can't come together (after all they are only a couple of miles apart) to produce an active speaker with a Rob Watts designed DAC.


----------



## Edric Li

What does 2go status blue mean?


----------



## Edric Li (May 29, 2020)

I've had my 2Go for about 5 hours. In total I've successful played back about 10 seconds of music. I am only trying to play sd card:

- It is claimed that 2Go's bluetooth connection is always available, but most of the time my gofigure app cannot find any device nearby (multiple iOS devices).

- Once in about 10 tries (after shutting down hugo and 2go and rebooting both) gofigure app is able to find my 2go and make a bluetooth connection, but most of the time it will lose that connection either immediately or in about 20 seconds.

- Once in about 20 tries the connection can stay on about 20 seconds. I can connect the 2go to my local network. The network status on 2go will stay blue. But most of the time the 2go status is blue (I have no idea what it means) and Rigelian cannot find 2go over the local network (the 2go and my iOS device are the only 2 devices on that network.)

- Once in about 30 tries the 2go status will turn green and I can finally browse and play music in Rigelian. But in about 5 seconds 2go will be disconnected from the network, being undiscoverable, despite having 2go status on green and network status on blue. Gofigure app again won't discover the 2go until I reboot, and we are right back to square 1.

What else can I try before sending it back?? @ChordElectronics

Edit: it appears that the above, can play music for only about 5 secs before disconnection, only happens when the router is not connected to the internet. But why, why does my router need to have an internet connection to listen to local music?

Edit: it appears to be a Rigelian issue. yaMPC can be used w/o internet connection with no issue. I guess the 2Go will stay!


----------



## hardinge

Edric Li said:


> The LS50 Wireless was and has been a complete sh!tshow (just read their reviews on app store), and now Chord can't make a $1300 product work. I guess the real question is, does any network/wifi related equipment made by these hifi companies work?


i sold my LSX. Absolute sh!tshow they were. All network related users. Sounds was amazing but not worth the hassle. And yes i avoid networked hifi like the plague. I’ve lost weeks of my life to sh!tty hifi network issues. Hifi and networks are oil and water but we keep trying to mix them.


----------



## Edric Li

hardinge said:


> i sold my LSX. Absolute sh!tshow they were. All network related users. Sounds was amazing but not worth the hassle. And yes i avoid networked hifi like the plague. I’ve lost weeks of my life to sh!tty hifi network issues. Hifi and networks are oil and water but we keep trying to mix them.



At least you've gotten rid of it! Mine is still collecting dust. I guess that's why companies like Aurender and Lumin can can charge premium for selling simple computers.


----------



## edwardsean (May 29, 2020)

Hi, I'm trying to get the 2Go connected through its ethernet port. When I plug it into my Mac it shows up as a LAN in network preferences. Audirvana also displays that a USB LAN network has been connected. However, I can't seem to select the Hugo2Go. It remains under my airplay option, though I thought wifi was supposed to be unavailable when connected by ethernet. However, there doesn't seem to be an option for the wired H2Go.

I set up internet sharing as an earlier post outlined. Is there something else I need to configure?

Thanks!

* Nevermind. Got it up and running. You can select Hugo2Go. Even though it looks like it's the airplay connection it's now switched to LAN. I wish there was some indicator in the OS to differentiate between H2Go wifi (airplay) and H2Go LAN. 

Unfortunately, I think this connection is limited to 44.1, but I so far it seems to sound really good.


----------



## edwardsean

Okay, I have to say I think the ethernet connection sounds really good, clear and natural. 

I'm trying to set it up now for Windows 10. I have media sharing enabled and the unit is recognized by Win10. I'm trying to stream real time audio to it, but it doesn't show up under "sound." 

Does anyone have the 2Go configured for Windows system audio LAN output?


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> Okay, I have to say I think the ethernet connection sounds really good, clear and natural.
> 
> I'm trying to set it up now for Windows 10. I have media sharing enabled and the unit is recognized by Win10. I'm trying to stream real time audio to it, but it doesn't show up under "sound."
> 
> Does anyone have the 2Go configured for Windows system audio LAN output?


What is the best(input I guess) mode of listening with it?


----------



## Bill Chu

This cheap but effective mount can solve heat ventilation issue lots


----------



## edwardsean (May 30, 2020)

Bill Chu said:


> This cheap but effective mount can solve heat ventilation issue lots



Hey Bill. I couldn't help but notice you have the Oriolus mod. Can you tell us a little bit more about it? Is it just a SS casing replacement or are there internal modifications as well? Is are a link where we can find out more about it?

* Found it: https://www.cyras.jp/104834.html

Bill how do you like it?


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> Hey Bill. I couldn't help but notice you have the Oriolus mod. Can you tell us a little bit more about it? Is it just a SS casing replacement or are there internal modifications as well? Is are a link where we can find out more about it?
> 
> * Found it: https://www.cyras.jp/104834.html
> 
> Bill how do you like it?


I do this in Hong Kong, actually this case is not Stainless Steel, but brass. Much heavier than before, but what I feel is darker (lower noise level, cleaner) in background (maybe grounding and shielding is different using brass), and more stable in the sound stage. No internal modification, just changed the case.


----------



## Bill Chu

Bill Chu said:


> I do this in Hong Kong, actually this case is not Stainless Steel, but brass. Much heavier than before, but what I feel is darker (lower noise level, cleaner) in background (maybe grounding and shielding is different using brass), and more stable in the sound stage. No internal modification, just changed the case.


And also it will not break the warranty, because the original case will be given, the case can be recovered.


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> And also it will not break the warranty, because the original case will be given, the case can be recovered.



Interesting. My suspicion is that the mechanical properties of the casing (e.g., vibration) would also affect the sound signature somewhat. This would be similar to the SS, Copper versions of AK SP2000. 

It would be nice if the maker would design a matching 2Go case as well.


----------



## Widell

Bill Chu said:


> This cheap but effective mount can solve heat ventilation issue lots


Good idea, please post a limk where we can get one of these...


----------



## Bill Chu

Widell said:


> Good idea, please post a limk where we can get one of these...


Just bought it in computer store, sorry no link can be given......


----------



## Bill Chu

Many have seen this video before, but I still want to summerize his messages:

- 2go is very unstable in all connection modes ( airplane, bluetooth, airplay, hotspot), is rubbish, don't buy it
- charging time of 2go needs 4 hours, when 2go connecting with Hugo2, fully charging both need total 8 hours, totally unacceptable in 2020, plus it is micro usb, don't know why there is still using micro usb port in 2020
- Hugo2 is highly recommended, it has a very good sound
- if he bought it in England, he will sue Chord for 2go for this rubbish product

I am not 100% agreed what he said, but Chord should really deeply concern about it. The firmware of 2go is still in 0.91 version, not even in 1.0, that is beta version, and should not be launched. Again Chord should provide a stable 1.0 version firmware asap.


----------



## InstantSilence

Well we were all begging for 2go to be released. Now we got it... It will be fixed... Much like poly was mostly fixed


----------



## NYanakiev

I must be incredibly lucky- my 2Go works across every single connection type....


----------



## miketlse

NYanakiev said:


> I must be incredibly lucky- my 2Go works across every single connection type....


Roughly half the 2Go owners on this thread are experiencing no problems.
The other half includes a few owners who are delighting in trying to suggest that all the 2Gos are affected.
Human nature.


----------



## ubs28

NYanakiev said:


> Thanks for describing it. I can confirm that I get the exact same “pops and clicks”.
> 
> I sent my UK dealer an email about this and they confirmed they’ll be reaching out to Chord for clarification.



But on the other hand you say is it perfect in other posts?


----------



## Bill Chu

miketlse said:


> Roughly half the 2Go owners on this thread are experiencing no problems.
> The other half includes a few owners who are delighting in trying to suggest that all the 2Gos are affected.
> Human nature.


Chord should consider invite half 2go owners experiencing problems for a new beta firmware version test


----------



## ubs28

miketlse said:


> Roughly half the 2Go owners on this thread are experiencing no problems.
> The other half includes a few owners who are delighting in trying to suggest that all the 2Gos are affected.
> Human nature.



It is simple statistics. If multiple units that went threw my hands all have the same problems, I do not believe claims of perfect units.

If I get a perfect unit in my hands, then I will only believe that perfect units exist.


----------



## miketlse

Bill Chu said:


> Chord should consider invite half 2go owners experiencing problems for a new beta firmware version test


Maybe they will. Matt posts an update on the progress every few days to keep everyone informed.


----------



## Infoseeker (May 30, 2020)

My 2go needs to be reset all the time. It seems to not get recognized by my house wifi and BubblePnP.

But atleast it doesn't cutoff anymore since I added a wifi extender at home. It seemed to be streaming at a lower quality too as it sound significantly different now. Better now.


----------



## miketlse

ubs28 said:


> It is simple statistics. If multiple units that went threw my hands all have the same problems, I do not believe claims of perfect units.
> 
> If I get a perfect unit in my hands, then I will only believe that perfect units exist.


Those statistics belong at the level of 'I tossed a coin 5 times, and it was heads each time. Therefore every time I toss a coin in the future, it will also be heads.'


----------



## ubs28 (May 30, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Those statistics belong at the level of 'I tossed a coin 5 times, and it was heads each time. Therefore every time I toss a coin in the future, it will also be heads.'



If you buy 5 units and all of them are broken, the product is defective.

I just bought a 2020 13” MacBook Pro. Flawless product. If I buy 4 more units, they will probably be good also.

The 2GO however, all of them are bad.


----------



## Bill Chu

I just experience another faulty experience. Using Mconnect HD for streaming tidal, before have a few times drop-out and even stop playing, but usually can resume normal by restart the apps. Now occurring same drop out / stop playing issue in Tidal, trying few times reset apps, even power cycle the 2go, still have same problem, one time may playing 2 tracks have problem, other time even playing few seconds have problem, then I tried to swap to use Android phone, using MConnect app for streaming Tidal, same problem again after playing a few normal tracks. I have wonder if my wireless network have problem, but when I play Tidal through my Android phone, it streams very smoothly without any drop-out or stop. So am I the lucky half?


----------



## Infoseeker

Bill Chu said:


> I just experience another faulty experience. Using Mconnect HD for streaming tidal, before have a few times drop-out and even stop playing, but usually can resume normal by restart the apps. Now occurring same drop out / stop playing issue in Tidal, trying few times reset apps, even power cycle the 2go, still have same problem, one time may playing 2 tracks have problem, other time even playing few seconds have problem, then I tried to swap to use Android phone, using MConnect app for streaming Tidal, same problem again after playing a few normal tracks. I have wonder if my wireless network have problem, but when I play Tidal through my Android phone, it streams very smoothly without any drop-out or stop. So am I the lucky half?



I'm  guessing Tidal service is conflicting seeing so many devices logged in? I have the same experience.


----------



## Bill Chu

Infoseeker said:


> I'm  guessing Tidal service is conflicting seeing so many devices logged in? I have the same experience.


Multi login is a good issue to bring out. There is a login page in GoFigure. Before I login in Tidal in GoFigure. And there is a Tidal item in MConnect also, then I login Tidal in MConnect, and play it quite smooth for a while. Today I experience the streaming issue in Tidal, you just let me thinking about multi login maybe a problem, so just deleted the login in GoFigure, just keeping in MConnect, now playing Tidal again, so far so good, finger cross


----------



## ankit255

NYanakiev said:


> I must be incredibly lucky- my 2Go works across every single connection type....


It works but perhaps your setup isn’t detailed enough to detect the LP crackle in the instrumentals


----------



## ankit255

PhilW said:


> I am curious if you are playing directly from iTunes at all or are you playing via the remote app?


I am playing it from tidal on my iPhone via airplay. For ex, Nocturnes by Chopin has a lot of very soft static in between piano notes.


----------



## PhilW

ankit255 said:


> I am playing it from tidal on my iPhone via airplay. For ex, Nocturnes by Chopin has a lot of very soft static in between piano notes.



At a guess I guess you don't have static if airplaying music from your phone using the apple music app?


----------



## ankit255

PhilW said:


> At a guess I guess you don't have static if airplaying music from your phone using the apple music app?


I don’t use Apple Music but the issue exists even when using Spotify with airplay. The same Spotify/tidal music with Bluetooth or upnp results in no static and clear audio.


----------



## PhilW

ankit255 said:


> I don’t use Apple Music but the issue exists even when using Spotify with airplay. The same Spotify/tidal music with Bluetooth or upnp results in no static and clear audio.



Just wondering if an Apple based app will play nicely over airplay. Even locally stored music on your iphone over airplay will probably play okay is my thought.


----------



## Mark S

jarnopp said:


> Ok, I’ll bite. What is the best DAC if Chord makes the second-best?
> 
> Also, I’m confused why 2Go should have such issues, since I would have thought it would use the Poly fork ware and hardware (except for the 2nd SD card and Ethernet), but that shouldn’t be that difficult to add in?



Haven’t been here for a while.

I think dCS makes the best dac.

Agree that building from Poly should have helped more than it seems to have.


----------



## Mark S

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Just got my 2Go today but unable to get wireless to connect. On the GoFigure App the 2Go sees both of my 2.4gHz networks, Apple and TP-Link, but as soon as you enter the password (either manually or copy and paste from my passwords file vault) the network signal strength disappears completely. I am sitting about 3 feet from my Airport Extreme and I tried in my kitchen sitting near the TP-Link Archer 400 modem router. I have been able to connect with an Ethernet cable to the back of the Airport Extreme. The other thing I cannot get running is Qobuz. I entered my Qobuz account details on the GoFigure set up wizard and the app appeared to accept them. I thought that Qobuz should appear on the radio stations alongside the various BBC radio stations and Hardhouse UK radio but it doesn't. Neither does it appear on the Glider app, which I am using to control playback from the 256 GB micro SD card. This works as long as I have the Ethernet cable connected but stops as soon as I disconnect the cable. Someone else suggested I need to disable all my 5 GHz wireless networks as that upsets the 2Go. If that is the case, then there is something very wrong with the 2Go. Waiting for Chord technical to get back to me with suggestions on the wireless but my suspicion is that the unit is faulty, maybe a disconnected WiFi aerial. All the members of my household use the 5GHz network and need this fast network for file transfer etc. Again as long as I have the cable connected, Airplay and Airfoil both work.



try temporarily disabling your network password. And see if u can connect. I needed to change router security settings for my 2.4ghz band access for 2Go to connect.


----------



## NYanakiev (May 30, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> But on the other hand you say is it perfect in other posts?



Haven't heard anything since. I have a 1 gigabit internet connection now and playback with my ASUS RT-AX88U has been nothing short of flawless!!!


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> If you buy 5 units and all of them are broken, the product is defective.
> 
> I just bought a 2020 13” MacBook Pro. Flawless product. If I buy 4 more units, they will probably be good also.
> 
> The 2GO however, all of them are bad.



I had four defective iPhone X's in a row. What does this prove?!!! Nothing.

I also just bought the 2020 13" Macbook Pro and have no issues with it but my previous Apple laptop had a cracked screen.

What does this prove?!!!


----------



## Mark S

Edric Li said:


> I've recently been using this "laptop vacuum" thingy to cool down the hugo2go during charging. It sucks hot air from the rca/coax/3.5/6.5 jack. Works like a charm!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Temperature-Auto-Temp-Detection-2600-5000RPM-Nintendo/dp/B01NACVLWM/


Just bout it and will try it.


Doody said:


> Please keep us posted. My use case as well.
> 
> I think 3.5 hours is about what I was getting. Haven't run it all the way down in a bit though - stuck at home and all. Note that I'm driving speakers (Omega Compact Alnico Monitors) via the RCA outputs - with a simultaneous line out of the headphone jack to a subwoofer. NOT headphones.
> 
> Doody



wow, impressive use case!


----------



## MSXX

Bill Chu said:


> I just experience another faulty experience. Using Mconnect HD for streaming tidal, before have a few times drop-out and even stop playing, but usually can resume normal by restart the apps. Now occurring same drop out / stop playing issue in Tidal, trying few times reset apps, even power cycle the 2go, still have same problem, one time may playing 2 tracks have problem, other time even playing few seconds have problem, then I tried to swap to use Android phone, using MConnect app for streaming Tidal, same problem again after playing a few normal tracks. I have wonder if my wireless network have problem, but when I play Tidal through my Android phone, it streams very smoothly without any drop-out or stop. So am I the lucky half?



I have the same issue - very frustrating! Mine is the same whether I use WiFi or Ethernet. I am using iOS and have tried with three different phones. It’s the same.


----------



## NYanakiev (May 30, 2020)

It's clear by now that a lot of people are having issues. I am a little puzzled by the relative silence on Chord's part.

It's great that @Matt Bartlett informed us that this is being looked into but a regular status update would have been most welcome (and  should have happened by default, to be completely honest);

I am starting to feel uneasy about the whole situation myself and fear that the problem that has been described so many times will somehow appear.

It's a shame that the whole debate has been taken over by issue reports as I truly feel that the 2Go is a very promising product that has actually got me to use my Hugo 2 again.

I can only hope that announcement by Chord will be coming in the very!!! near future.


----------



## ankit255

PhilW said:


> Just wondering if an Apple based app will play nicely over airplay. Even locally stored music on your iphone over airplay will probably play okay is my thought.


Just tried using Apple Music to download the same file locally and play over airplay. Same results with LP like static. I don’t have issues with non-instrumental music though


----------



## joshnor713

NYanakiev said:


> It's clear by now that a lot of people are having issues. I am a little puzzled by the relative silence on Chord's part.
> 
> It's great that @Matt Bartlett informed us that this is being looked into but a regular status update would have been most welcome (and  should have happened by default, to be completely honest);
> 
> ...



I'm not defending their flaw, or poor testing (because this should've been caught), but Chord has already acknowledged the issue a couple times in this thread. What more can they say? Just keep coming back to say they're sorry? They said they're working on it, and that it's a difficult fix (deep in the coding). Just gotta wait.


----------



## NYanakiev

joshnor713 said:


> I'm not defending their flaw, or poor testing (because this should've been caught), but Chord has already acknowledged the issue a couple times in this thread. What more can they say? Just keep coming back to say they're sorry? They said they're working on it, and that it's a difficult fix (deep in the coding). Just gotta wait.



I am not expecting anyone to apologise repeatedly. The discussion about sound and features has snowballed into a never ending string of problem reports, which is why I unsubscribed from this thread. It would have helped to say something about an ETA or at least that the source of the problem has been identified. 

We are working on it is as vague as it gets.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (May 30, 2020)

Other than the occasional “vinyl” pop, I’ve had no issues since getting my internet provider to give me only the signal to the modem —-no filters or anything.  I used to have their modem/router.

taking the 2Go outside during this insane lockdown has probably spared this extravert from losing his mind.

I still have Qobuz.  I occasionally listen to BBC 3 via Gofigure. 

I have about 1.25 TB in the two cards.


----------



## Mark S (May 30, 2020)

Someone here said they use player software to control music/track selection when in hotspot mode.  That doesn’t work for me using mconnect or Rigelian.  All I can do is choose preexisting playlists in hotspot, which, i thought, was the limit to functionality in hot spot mode. Am I wrong?

EDIT: Figured it our. Need to connect to the 2Go on iPhone WiFi.


----------



## InstantSilence

NYanakiev said:


> It's clear by now that a lot of people are having issues. I am a little puzzled by the relative silence on Chord's part.
> 
> It's great that @Matt Bartlett informed us that this is being looked into but a regular status update would have been most welcome (and  should have happened by default, to be completely honest);
> 
> ...


If you don't mind, what have you been using other than the H2?


----------



## NYanakiev

InstantSilence said:


> If you don't mind, what have you been using other than the H2?



My Cayin N6ii DAP with the E02 amp/dac card. Super versatile and great sounding with my Utopias and Lcd-i4/CA Solaris SE.

+my Sonos system over Roon (Tidal+Qobuz)


----------



## ankit255

joshnor713 said:


> I'm not defending their flaw, or poor testing (because this should've been caught), but Chord has already acknowledged the issue a couple times in this thread. What more can they say? Just keep coming back to say they're sorry? They said they're working on it, and that it's a difficult fix (deep in the coding). Just gotta wait.


I’m sorry but I do expect Chord to give some sort of status update every once in a while especially for the benefit of new owners facing issues.
Has Chord acknowledged the vinyl static/crackle sound with Airplay?


----------



## miketlse

ankit255 said:


> I’m sorry but I do expect Chord to give some sort of status update every once in a while especially for the benefit of new owners facing issues.
> Has Chord acknowledged the vinyl static/crackle sound with Airplay?


Chord provide an update on issues virtually every week.
For example:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15607868
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15625945

Are these the sort of feedback that you would like to see?


----------



## ankit255

miketlse said:


> Chord provide an update on issues virtually every week.
> For example:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15607868
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15625945
> ...



yes. Have they provided any acknowledgment of airplay issues?


----------



## miketlse (May 31, 2020)

ankit255 said:


> yes. Have they provided any acknowledgment of airplay issues?


It is not solely an airplay issue.
Search the thread and you will find the responses.
Matt has posted 60+ times.


----------



## InstantSilence

I still wonder if wifi is the best quality wise as far as sound goes? Or SD card.


----------



## NYanakiev

InstantSilence said:


> I still wonder if wifi is the best quality wise as far as sound goes? Or SD card.



Roon via wifi


----------



## Scorpion1611

Hi,

Apart from the teething problems some are having I just want to clarify how you use this thing.

I have a Zen Mini MkIII music server connected to my router. At present I use it via the iPeng App from my iPhone and iPad. I play flawlessly to my AirPod pros without pops, scratches or whistles. Bearing in mind I currently have my H2 connected directly to the Zen I never really use it as I like the mobility the iPeng app offers from the iPad/iPhone. I take it this device enables you to connect your H2 to the Wi-fi in your house and then play tracks using the chord software with Tidal/local Zen Mini etc from the H2 over Wi-fi. Does it stream in native format to the H2 ie 96, 192 or DSD etc. IPeng seems to down sample to 16/44 even with the H2 connected directly to the iPhone/iPad. Sounds an intriguing device if I am correct.


----------



## InstantSilence

On Android and MConnect or any app, can you use an equalizer to push to 2go?

I have a collection I love but it's a lot of mp3 and poorly recorded stuff that needs fixing to enjoy (can't find quality files for their poor counterparts) 

So I need to eq before it reaches 2go...please help


----------



## Bill Chu

InstantSilence said:


> On Android and MConnect or any app, can you use an equalizer to push to 2go?
> 
> I have a collection I love but it's a lot of mp3 and poorly recorded stuff that needs fixing to enjoy (can't find quality files for their poor counterparts)
> 
> So I need to eq before it reaches 2go...please help


Rubbish in -> rubbish out, especially in 2go + Hugo2 that kind of high resolution system. Suggest using mobile phone or other DAP to enjoy your mp3 files


----------



## InstantSilence

Bill Chu said:


> Rubbish in -> rubbish out, especially in 2go + Hugo2 that kind of high resolution system. Suggest using mobile phone or other DAP to enjoy your mp3 files


I appreciate your help to solve my issue


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> Rubbish in -> rubbish out, especially in 2go + Hugo2 that kind of high resolution system. Suggest using mobile phone or other DAP to enjoy your mp3 files





InstantSilence said:


> I appreciate your help to solve my issue



What Bill said is essentially correct, and EQ can't fix what's wrong with MP3. 

-- However, this is no reason to go backward to a mobile phone or cheap DAP. Keep going forward. To Bills point, higher quality files should be available if you look hard enough, and it would be worth the effort to track them down. 

For those files that really are irreplaceable on MP3, enjoy them on the H2Go. Why would you use a phone when they would still sound far better on the H2Go? 

If you still want to use EQ to fix frequency issues, you would have to find an app that has EQ or plugin capabilities and stream the output. E.g., I can stream from Audirvana with an EQ plugin through airplay to the 2Go. 

This is a compromised solution, and you're not getting the true performance of the H2Go. But, you already know that. These are just ways to allow you to keep music you love among your higher quality files.


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> What Bill said is essentially correct, and EQ can't fix what's wrong with MP3.
> 
> -- However, this is no reason to go backward to a mobile phone or cheap DAP. Keep going forward. To Bills point, higher quality files should be available if you look hard enough, and it would be worth the effort to track them down.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you. I guess I'll use roon, I enjoy it as it has the Audeze presets as well, it seems to help with some of these bad recordings. 
Additionally... I don't see where in roon I can set bit perfect playback (of course, when not using the DSP stuff)?


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> What Bill said is essentially correct, and EQ can't fix what's wrong with MP3.
> 
> -- However, this is no reason to go backward to a mobile phone or cheap DAP. Keep going forward. To Bills point, higher quality files should be available if you look hard enough, and it would be worth the effort to track them down.
> 
> ...


Some system I would say "more tolerance", when you feed some sub-standard files in it, the system can hide some defects in the file; but some systems, like 2go + Hugo2, or very hi-end hifi system, usually will even "ampify" all the best and worst, that's why i left my previous message. Of course you can try enjoying your mp3 files in 2go, just listen more and compare by yourself.


----------



## edwardsean

InstantSilence said:


> I appreciate you. I guess I'll use roon, I enjoy it as it has the Audeze presets as well, it seems to help with some of these bad recordings.
> Additionally... I don't see where in roon I can set bit perfect playback (of course, when not using the DSP stuff)?



Many of us have been there. My entire library is upsampled DSD512 and PCM768, but I still have a few MP3s myself. 

Mp3 is trash but those tracks are gold. I couldn't find real copies anywhere either. The only way for me to get better quality would have been to track down used CDs and rip it. But, like many, I no longer have any device that accepts a disc. So I would've had to hunt down and buy discs and a cheap optical drive, just to get a few tracks. Nah...

Those old tracks aren't about perfect fidelity for me anyway. I'm not listening critically; they're musical memories. And, they still sound great because the gear is great.


----------



## Luvdac

InstantSilence said:


> On Android and MConnect or any app, can you use an equalizer to push to 2go?
> 
> I have a collection I love but it's a lot of mp3 and poorly recorded stuff that needs fixing to enjoy (can't find quality files for their poor counterparts)
> 
> So I need to eq before it reaches 2go...please help


Try converting the mp3 files to wav. The resulting wav file will also be lossy ( and larger than the original mp3). I found this process cleans up the sound. The thinking behind this is that the processor has one step less to do, ie unfold the mp3 to wav pcm on the fly before sending the stream to the dac. This reduces any noise the unfolding may produce. Also works for lossless flac files that have to undergo the same process on the fly. I converted my entire lossless flac library to wav and haven't looked back since.


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> Some system I would say "more tolerance", when you feed some sub-standard files in it, the system can hide some defects in the file; but some systems, like 2go + Hugo2, or very hi-end hifi system, usually will even "ampify" all the best and worst, that's why i left my previous message. Of course you can try enjoying your mp3 files in 2go, just listen more and compare by yourself.



Totally true!


----------



## edwardsean

Luvdac said:


> Try converting the mp3 files to wav. The resulting wav file will also be lossy ( and larger than the original mp3). I found this process cleans up the sound. The thinking behind this is that the processor has one step less to do, ie unfold the mp3 to wav pcm on the fly before sending the stream to the dac. This reduces any noise the unfolding may produce. Also works for lossless flac files that have to undergo the same process on the fly. I converted my entire lossless flac library to wav and haven't looked back since.



This! 

It's not a replacement for original wavs. Always get the source wav file if you can, not FLAC (because of what he said). However, if all you have is the Mp3 or FLAC, this is absolutely right. 

Audacity would make quick work of this transcoding and is easy to use and free.


----------



## Mojo ideas

Mark S said:


> Haven’t been here for a while.
> 
> I think dCS makes the best dac.
> 
> Agree that building from Poly should have helped more than it seems to have.


I think I’d like to play with the hook too as there is a particularly annoying maggot on it


----------



## Burakk

Hi all, I've just received my 2go. I added Tidal credidentals to GoFigure IOS app. I'm not able to reach my account and play from tidal. I couldn't find any solution. Do you know guys any alternative app. for streaming from tidal to 2go. ( I can make it as a Roon endpoint but I have just one core which is located at home)


----------



## Bill Chu

Burakk said:


> Hi all, I've just received my 2go. I added Tidal credidentals to GoFigure IOS app. I'm not able to reach my account and play from tidal. I couldn't find any solution. Do you know guys any alternative app. for streaming from tidal to 2go. ( I can make it as a Roon endpoint but I have just one core which is located at home)


Download MConnect HD app


----------



## Burakk (Jun 1, 2020)

Bill Chu said:


> Download MConnect HD app


I did but I couldn’t. I would be grateful if you tell me in detail.

Edit: I could connect end play mconnectHD HD over my iPad Pro, but my iPhone cant find UPnP devices even in the same network. This is really weird.


----------



## InstantSilence

What are some reputable and not fake SD cards on Amazon?


----------



## Bill Chu

Burakk said:


> I did but I couldn’t. I would be grateful if you tell me in detail.
> 
> Edit: I could connect end play mconnectHD HD over my iPad Pro, but my iPhone cant find UPnP devices even in the same network. This is really weird.


-Can you confirm your 2go connected to network? It is 2.4GHz, not accept 5GHz. Maybe you can capture a snapshot of the front page of your GoFigure


----------



## Burakk

Both devices are connected 2.4 ghz.


----------



## Bill Chu

Burakk said:


> Both devices are connected 2.4 ghz.


What do u see in "Play to"?


----------



## SLMStyles (Jun 2, 2020)

Burakk said:


> Both devices are connected 2.4 ghz.



Are you using an iPhone XS (or XS Max) by any chance?  I had the same issue with MConnect and Poly.  I had my 2018 iPad Pro sitting right next to my phone, and it could see the Poly just fine.  I swear i read on a thread somewhere here that this is a known issue w/ the XS (as posted by a Chord rep).


Edit: Also, I think there's some known issues with Wifi networks that contain non-alphanumeric characters, and also some kind of limitations for the Wifi password too.  I remember changing both when troubleshooting my Mojo/Poly.


----------



## Burakk

I use iPhone 11 Pro Max. I'm able to use it with 8player. Now, I have buzzing noise. I tried to close GoFigure app, tried airplane mode. It doesn't work. I've never see such a buggy product before.


----------



## Progisus

My XS Max works perfectly with Poly, gofigure, mconnect, roon etc. It’s all in your network.


----------



## Infoseeker

For me it was the network. The 2go refuses to work for anything that is not a full signl. 


I had to get a wireless extender even though my other equipment function just fine in the same room. 

Just wish I didn't have to reset it whenever I start using it. It never seems to be on the network after I came back from work.


----------



## Burakk

Bill Chu said:


> What do u see in "Play to"?


There is nothing. But , I see 2go on play to tan of my iPad Pro. There is another thing, I can not reach any of my favorite song, album or artist. The best use case with Roon, I suppose. I have one core at home and it works flawlessly.


----------



## InstantSilence

Anyone know any upnp or app that could be used with 2go that has EQ?


----------



## enragedlemon

Burakk said:


> There is nothing. But , I see 2go on play to tan of my iPad Pro. There is another thing, I can not reach any of my favorite song, album or artist. The best use case with Roon, I suppose. I have one core at home and it works flawlessly.



This appears to be an issue with mconnect on the iPhone as I have the same issue and rebooting the phone usually fixes it. I spoke to Chord support about the issue and they had reported it to the developer.


----------



## Burakk

enragedlemon said:


> This appears to be an issue with mconnect on the iPhone as I have the same issue and rebooting the phone usually fixes it. I spoke to Chord support about the issue and they had reported it to the developer.


Thanks for help. Restart solved the problem. Chord should focus on software. GoFigure app seems out of date on both UI and operating. We can’t have Roon core in everywhere we go.


----------



## enragedlemon

Burakk said:


> Thanks for help. Restart solved the problem. Chord should focus on software. GoFigure app seems out of date on both UI and operating. We can’t have Roon core in everywhere we go.



What tends to work best for me is Audirvana on my laptop and the remote app on my phone.


----------



## Burakk

enragedlemon said:


> What tends to work best for me is Audirvana on my laptop and the remote app on my phone.


I do the same if I don't have Roon core in the place of listening. It should be more user friendly imo.


----------



## Burakk

enragedlemon said:


> What tends to work best for me is Audirvana on my laptop and the remote app on my phone.


One more thing, I can stream the files located in my Mac to 2go with Audirvana. I couldn't find to reach and play the songs  on microSD.


----------



## enragedlemon

Burakk said:


> One more thing, I can stream the files located in my Mac to 2go with Audirvana. I couldn't find to reach and play the songs  on microSD.



That’s the big gotcha on that one. At the moment this isn’t something Audirvana though it was mentioned a few days Chord have reached out to that developer as well.

For SD card use mConnect will be way to go once the current issue is fixed. The only thing I don’t like mConnect is that it doesn’t unfold MQA (from Tidal or elsewhere) meaning it’s reliant on the playback device to do it. Given previous vocal feelings on MQA by certain people at Chord I can’t see that happening.


----------



## Bill Chu

enragedlemon said:


> That’s the big gotcha on that one. At the moment this isn’t something Audirvana though it was mentioned a few days Chord have reached out to that developer as well.
> 
> For SD card use mConnect will be way to go once the current issue is fixed. The only thing I don’t like mConnect is that it doesn’t unfold MQA (from Tidal or elsewhere) meaning it’s reliant on the playback device to do it. Given previous vocal feelings on MQA by certain people at Chord I can’t see that happening.


"Rigelian" is the best app for SD card access (up to now), but it only have ios version, no Android version. What I use MConnect, quite slow response compare to Rigelian, Rigelian is nearly "instant" response, no delay. Sometimes Mconnect will cut very little head of the beginning of a track, Rigelian will not. And Rigelian is the best apps for dealing with album cover, it has at least 4 methods to display your album cover.


----------



## Burakk

Is there any solid solution for clicking and pop issue ? I have this problem as well with DSD files.


----------



## Bill Chu

Burakk said:


> Is there any solid solution for clicking and pop issue ? I have this problem as well with DSD files.


Ohohoh, it is a million dollar question, half in this forum want to know


----------



## Burakk

Bill Chu said:


> Ohohoh, it is a million dollar question, half in this forum want to know


I've read some posts and they were in the middle of this thread. I thought, it was already solved. Oh my god, I was planning to return it but now I changed my mind. 2go is a kind of challenging puzzle game for me anymore.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 3, 2020)

Bill Chu said:


> "Rigelian" is the best app for SD card access (up to now), but it only have ios version, no Android version. What I use MConnect, quite slow response compare to Rigelian, Rigelian is nearly "instant" response, no delay. Sometimes Mconnect will cut very little head of the beginning of a track, Rigelian will not. And Rigelian is the best apps for dealing with album cover, it has at least 4 methods to display your album cover.



I remember the Hugo 2 fixed the issue that the Mojo had of trimming the start from a track. It happens when sampling frequency is changed. 

On Mojo it can happen often. On Hugo 2 it seemed fixed and it was said to be fixed by Rob Watts. Then I recall Hugo 2 doing it very occasionally. I was backwards and forwards not sure what was happening.

I worked out on Hugo 2 it only ever happens sometimes when Hugo 2 is powered on, like said above. Before any music files are sent, there is no sampling frequency set, even if the port window light is red. After the first track is played, it never happens again that I recall. It seems to happen only sometimes too. That may be because some first tracks have some silence before the music.

I would not be bale to cope with it happening on 2Go or Poly. What you're saying does suggest it's the software you are using though. It looks like you need to insert some silence before new track playback, to allow for hardware sync. Can't believe it's still possible it's happening though.

I have a £100 Meridian Explorer DAC as well as my Chord stuff, and it never does this. It waits until hardware syncs before starting playback.

Quote from your post again:
*Sometimes Mconnect will cut very little head of the beginning of a track, Rigelian will not.*

I get it sometimes too. I don't have 2Go. I use a DAP with Hugo 2. As said above, it's only when starting playing with Hugo 2 and only sometimes.

From PC to Hugo 2 I can set half second of silence before track, to give time for hardware sync. I can't recall if needed to though.

I know with using TT2 on my PC I have no half-second hardware sync set up. There is no track start trimming with TT2.


----------



## Bill Chu

GreenBow said:


> I remember the Hugo 2 fixed the issue that the Mojo had of trimming the start from a track. It happens when sampling frequency is changed. Even on start-up when DAC goes from no music file input to then music file input.
> 
> On Mojo it can happen often. On Hugo 2 it seemed fixed and it was said to be fixed by Rob Watts. Then I recall Hugo 2 doing it very occasionally. I was backwards and forwards not sure what was happening.
> 
> ...


I have an Astell&Kern Sp1000m dap, all music tracks in sd card would not happen any trim head thing, but when I use it in 8player and Mconnect in 2go + Hugo2 combo, trim head things happened. You can say that is software issue


----------



## Bill Chu

To be fair, using MConnect for streaming (Tidal), no trim head thing happen


----------



## GreenBow

Bill Chu said:


> I have an Astell&Kern Sp1000m dap, all music tracks in sd card would not happen any trim head thing, but when I use it in 8player and Mconnect in 2go + Hugo2 combo, trim head things happened. You can say that is software issue



Maybe Rigelian has built in hardware sync timing. As does your DAP.

It's worth looking for a setting in 8player and Mconnect. Looking for a setting to insert silence (half a second) to allow for hardware sync.

It sounds like Hugo 2 is doing with your setup, what my Hugo 2 does when fed with DAP.


----------



## Bill Chu

As someone posted here, "Rigelian" for sd card access, and "Mconnect" for streaming, should be the most stable combo in 2go up to now


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 3, 2020)

Well whatever, Chord could be asked to edit the 2Go software, to insert silence at track start up. … It could be MConnect doing it though, but still some hardware sync silence would still fix that. It would make the Hugo 2Go system seem a fraction less responsive though..


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Bill Chu said:


> "Rigelian" is the best app for SD card access (up to now), but it only have ios version, no Android version. What I use MConnect, quite slow response compare to Rigelian, Rigelian is nearly "instant" response, no delay. Sometimes Mconnect will cut very little head of the beginning of a track, Rigelian will not. And Rigelian is the best apps for dealing with album cover, it has at least 4 methods to display your album cover.


Are you using the gapless playback option in M Connect. This should help to stop any sample rate changes between tracks triggering the mute on Hugo2.


----------



## Bill Chu

Matt Bartlett said:


> Are you using the gapless playback option in M Connect. This should help to stop any sample rate changes between tracks triggering the mute on Hugo2.


Yes i tick all the gapless options


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Bill Chu said:


> Yes i tick all the gapless options


Ok so what happens if you untick gapless as this will introduce a gap in between all the tracks that might help?


----------



## Bill Chu

Matt Bartlett said:


> Ok so what happens if you untick gapless as this will introduce a gap in between all the tracks that might help?


Gapless playback is essential for me, how can you listen "Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon", with gap between each track? Ok I just tried MConnect without gapless tick, it seems without the trim head issue, but again I cannot accept a dap without gapless playback, so I will keep using "Rigelian" for access sd card.


----------



## Mark S

Burakk said:


> I did but I couldn’t. I would be grateful if you tell me in detail.
> 
> Edit: I could connect end play mconnectHD HD over my iPad Pro, but my iPhone cant find UPnP devices even in the same network. This is really weird.



 There is a little selector near the top left corner of the iPad screen the says "Play to" and when you press that you get a list, then you select the 2Go.  In the panel on the right side of the screen, you can go into the browser and select Tidal.  Thats what I do.  I does work for me.


----------



## edwardsean

I know that 2Yu hasn't been released yet, but does anyone know how it's capable of sending out 768KHz PCM without dual BNC?

I'd like to use my 768PCM files off the 2Go SD Card and into a DAVE (like I'm doing with my Hugo 2 now). 

However, I thought you needed dual BNC for 768.


----------



## Bill Chu

My 3rd official email to Chord, hope to get at least an ETC of the new firmware for the 2go


----------



## Burakk

Do you now guys any safe carrying idea or any case like Vun Nuys for Hugo2 ? It seems quite sensitive to carry with out anything.


----------



## uzi2

edwardsean said:


> I know that 2Yu hasn't been released yet, but does anyone know how it's capable of sending out 768KHz PCM without dual BNC?
> 
> I'd like to use my 768PCM files off the 2Go SD Card and into a DAVE (like I'm doing with my Hugo 2 now).
> 
> However, I thought you needed dual BNC for 768.


Dual BNC or USB


----------



## edwardsean

uzi2 said:


> Dual BNC or USB



Right, but the 2Go only has a single BNC no? So then you would use the USB output?


----------



## cukis350

greetings,
I am having issues with songs on SD card with the 2go.  When i go to settings it shows how much data is used and free but no songs show up.  I've reformatted the card to ExFAT on my mac before i copied my music over.  
Also how would i go about creating a playlist for it?  

thank you!


----------



## Doody

Burakk said:


> Do you now guys any safe carrying idea or any case like Vun Nuys for Hugo2 ? It seems quite sensitive to carry with out anything.


Search the thread. There are some inexpensive (generic) carrying cases noted herein (one soft I remember, and one Pelican perhaps). If you want a case for the unit specifically, search the thread for VALENTINUM or ETSY - a number of us have Valentinum cases.

Doody


----------



## Bill Chu

cukis350 said:


> greetings,
> I am having issues with songs on SD card with the 2go.  When i go to settings it shows how much data is used and free but no songs show up.  I've reformatted the card to ExFAT on my mac before i copied my music over.
> Also how would i go about creating a playlist for it?
> 
> thank you!


What app you use for access sd card?
Some app should have a "update database" button, you can try to press it, or there is also a button for update sd card database in GoFigure


----------



## Bill Chu

Bill Chu said:


> My 3rd official email to Chord, hope to get at least an ETC of the new firmware for the 2go


Here is reply from Chord


----------



## uzi2 (Jun 4, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Right, but the 2Go only has a single BNC no? So then you would use the USB output?


The, as yet unreleased 2Yu is shown as having a single BNC. The 2Go only has micro USB and I am told it will refuse to connect to anything other than a Hugo2 or a 2Yu.
I would be surprised to see the 2Yu anytime soon as it is just an overpriced dongle. There are better streamers to choose if you are not using the Hugo2. The 2Go  improves the looks of the Hugo2. The 2Go/2Yu combo should be hidden away...
Edit: I've just had another look at the Chord info on 2Yu and it claims to have coaxial and BNC, so the Digital coax is labelled RCA. It would appear that you can you use this combination for 768k
Edit2: That was under Features and is contradicted by Technical Spec, which states
....
*Digital audio outputs:*
USB Type-A (up-to 768kHz or DSD 256), BNC or RCA coax (up-to 384kHz or DSD 128) and Optical (up-to 96kHz or DSD 64)
.....
So BNC or coax, not both together


----------



## cukis350

Bill Chu said:


> What app you use for access sd card?
> Some app should have a "update database" button, you can try to press it, or there is also a button for update sd card database in GoFigure


I used the GoFigure app and have updated the database to no prevail. I also downloaded the Rigelian app which does shows the albums and songs but when I press play, it just skipped to the next song; nothing plays.


----------



## Lohengrin123

Hi...
I just purchased a new Hugo 2 with 2Go Streaming Module but the only music I can hear is Radio. No UPNP playback, no SD card access and no Roon...
The only important for me is to use the device as a roon endpoint. If I enable WiFi Hotspot in the go figure app and connect my iPad to the 2Go‘s network and enter the configuration page, I can‘t see the option for Roon in the Play Mode Settings...There is just DSD (enabled) and nothing else...Is my 2Go broken?
Not so important for me: If I use an App like Mconnect, I can‘t see my SD card and I can not choose the 2Go as an UPNP output device...
In my Roon Settings I can choose output over Airplay to the 2go. If I now want to play music from the Roon app, the playback stops after 1/4 second..
Thank you for your help!!
Michael


----------



## tonyl59

cukis350 said:


> I used the GoFigure app and have updated the database to no prevail. I also downloaded the Rigelian app which does shows the albums and songs but when I press play, it just skipped to the next song; nothing plays.


I’m pretty sure I had the same issue with ExFAT. When I first received 2Go I tried an existing card, formatted as MS-DOS (FAT), and all music was visible. I wanted to restructure the music storage so I followed the direction given in the 2Go user manual and reformatted on my Mac to ExFAT, then reloaded my music. This is when I had the problem you’ve described. I reformatted to MS-DOS (FAT), reloaded my music and all was good! Suggest you give this a go, but try loading only a few albums first to test the theory 😊.


----------



## Doody

For an SD card > 4GB (looks like the one in question is half a TB) you can't use FAT32. You have to use ExFAT.

I have a 1TB card and a 512GB card in mine - no problems like this. 

Doody


----------



## InstantSilence

Once I find out there is a upnp or dlna app for 2go that allows even simple EQ, I'll buy it


----------



## tonyl59

The card I tried is 200GB. I’ve just been listening to it on 2go using Rigelian (which is excellent, in my opinion) and then plugged it into my Mac. It’s listed as MS-DOS (FAT32). Perhaps it’s differently formatted on a Mac.


----------



## Bill Chu

cukis350 said:


> I used the GoFigure app and have updated the database to no prevail. I also downloaded the Rigelian app which does shows the albums and songs but when I press play, it just skipped to the next song; nothing plays.


Do you have another digital audio player? Try plug your sd card and test it


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 4, 2020)

InstantSilence said:


> Once I find out there is a upnp or dlna app for 2go that allows even simple EQ, I'll buy it



[Edited] 
For any EQ function you would have to stream files kept on your phone. You couldn't use it with files from the 2Go SD Card or a media server. In that case you would have to stream the files to your phone alter the data (EQ) and stream it back to the 2Go in real time. This is not going to work well or sound good.

You would have to use files kept on your phone. Maybe UAPP would be a good solution. It has a decent EQ coded by Tone boosters.

If you want real time EQ, the best, and only option, is to use a high quality music app on a laptop and stream to 2Go from there.


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> Hey, I'm not sure if you should depend on this being realized. Even it does–and the app syncs and works well with a decent UI–I don't think the quality of EQ will be usable. It will probably harm more than help.
> 
> Also, for any EQ function you would have to stream files kept on your phone. You couldn't use it with files from the 2Go SD Card or a media server. In that case you would have to stream the files to your phone alter the data (EQ) and stream it back to the 2Go in real time. This is not going to work well or sound good.
> 
> If you want real time EQ, the best, and only option, is to use a high quality music app on a laptop and stream to 2Go from there.


I just need a top shelf by 2db at times is all, nothing fancy, more tone control than eq really. But I guess there isn't an app on the phone to do it... 

What do you recommend for pc, easy tone control stuff? 
I mean I use Tidal wildly to discover music, once I like stuff I buy the hi rez counterpart... But still, please


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 4, 2020)

InstantSilence said:


> I just need a top shelf by 2db at times is all, nothing fancy, more tone control than eq really. But I guess there isn't an app on the phone to do it...
> 
> What do you recommend for pc, easy tone control stuff?
> I mean I use Tidal wildly to discover music, once I like stuff I buy the hi rez counterpart... But still, please



Hey I edited my post, because I realized UAPP might be able to do this. I haven't used it in a while. You should definitely look into it. In the much bigger Android music player market, there are only two good apps: UAPP and Neutron.

The reason why I wrote the earlier post, esp. about the EQ, is that altering frequencies on the source file is not as simple as it sounds. It's not just a matter of raising or lowering the volume level of a certain frequency. You need a fairly complex and well coded algorithm for it be "usable." By usable I mean, not shred your source files frequency spectrum. If it's not done right you will get, e.g., more bass, less treble, whatever you want, but soon you'll realize it sounds awful. You mentioned fatigue before. Bad EQ will quickly grate on you.

The EQs used to make and master your files, some of them, cost the price of a used car. EQ's are not at all alike.


----------



## edwardsean

For PC, if you're not going Roon, I really would look into Audirvana Plus. All music players aren't alike either, and you want a player with good SQ to start with. 

Audirvana also has plugin support so you can add a good quality EQ. The list I sent you earlier may be too sophisticated, but I'm sure you could find a popular one. I wish I could help but all my stuff is studio application.


----------



## cukis350

Bill Chu said:


> What app you use for access sd card?
> Some app should have a "update database" button, you can try to press it, or there is also a button for update sd card database in GoFigure


I used the GoFigure app and have updated the database to no prevail. I also downloaded the Rigelian app which does shows the albums and songs but when I press play, it just skipped to the next song; nothing plays. 


Bill Chu said:


> Do you have another digital audio player? Try plug your sd card and test it


Yes I put the card in my Shanlin player and it worked. I’ve also put a 1TB card from my Sony DAP I o the 2Go with no luck.


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> Hey I edited my post, because I realized UAPP might be able to do this. I haven't used it in a while. You should definitely look into it. In the much bigger Android music player market, there are only two good apps: UAPP and Neutron.
> 
> The reason why I wrote the earlier post, esp. about the EQ, is that altering frequencies on the source file is not as simple as it sounds. It's not just a matter of raising or lowering the volume level of a certain frequency. You need a fairly complex and well coded algorithm for it be "usable." By usable I mean, not shred your source files frequency spectrum. If it's not done right you will get, e.g., more bass, less treble, whatever you want, but soon you'll realize it sounds awful. You mentioned fatigue before. Bad EQ will quickly grate on you.
> 
> The EQs used to make and master your files, some of them, cost the price of a used car. EQ's are not at all alike.


EQ creates phase shift, yes it is a complex thing, don't think EQ can recify your not so good music source. I rather suggest using some DAW (digital audio workstation), such as Protools, to adjust everything to want in your source file, then saved another copy, and put it in 2go. Don't think about real time EQ for 2go


----------



## InstantSilence

Bill Chu said:


> EQ creates phase shift, yes it is a complex thing, don't think EQ can recify your not so good music source. I rather suggest using some DAW (digital audio workstation), such as Protools, to adjust everything to want in your source file, then saved another copy, and put it in 2go. Don't think about real time EQ for 2go


Just want to use something while I explore on Tidal. Just mild tone control


----------



## Bill Chu

cukis350 said:


> I used the GoFigure app and have updated the database to no prevail. I also downloaded the Rigelian app which does shows the albums and songs but when I press play, it just skipped to the next song; nothing plays.
> 
> Yes I put the card in my Shanlin player and it worked. I’ve also put a 1TB card from my Sony DAP I o the 2Go with no luck.


Tried hardware reset 2go (see user manual), and setup whole thing again, if still have problem, then find your dealer


----------



## InstantSilence

On another note. 
Audiovarna or roon sound better lol....?


----------



## Bill Chu

Bill Chu said:


> Tried hardware reset 2go (see user manual), and setup whole thing again, if still have problem, then find your dealer


One more thing you can try, there are some files created when sd card put in dap, maybe for database, caches, Android, etc. Deleted all these files, and put sd card gin 2go again


----------



## edwardsean

InstantSilence said:


> On another note.
> Audiovarna or roon sound better lol....?



Please know I totally know where you're coming from. As I mentioned before, I'm not in the bitperfect camp. Bitperfect is "perfect" if... you have the same system as the mastering engineer. 

I'm a big fan of EQ, but EQ done right. EQ done wrong goes like this. Hey, I need more bass on my phones. EQ bump, all the bass you could ever want. Hey, the treble is a little dull on my amp, EQ bump, sparkly highs. Sounds just like I wanted. Then one day. you forget to turn on EQ and listen to the original source file. Hmm.... sounds really good. There is timbre, texture, detail. You engage the EQ and it just sounds... artificial. 

I always use EQ, but I would rather have Audirvana or Roon then bad EQ. Bad EQ is fixing a problem with another problem. Audirvana and Roon fix some fundamental problems of computer based audio (e.g., noise, data stream corruption from processing) with real solutions and truly improve sound. 

But, at the end of the day, you gotta go with what you're willing to do and what sounds good to you! This is just information to think about as you go forward. 

Whatever you do, I hope it brings you great enjoyment!


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> Please know I totally know where you're coming from. As I mentioned before, I'm not in the bitperfect camp. Bitperfect is "perfect" if... you have the same system as the mastering engineer.
> 
> I'm a big fan of EQ, but EQ done right. EQ done wrong goes like this. Hey, I need more bass on my phones. EQ bump, all the bass you could ever want. Hey, the treble is a little dull on my amp, EQ bump, sparkly highs. Sounds just like I wanted. Then one day. you forget to turn on EQ and listen to the original source file. Hmm.... sounds really good. There is timbre, texture, detail. You engage the EQ and it just sounds... artificial.
> 
> ...


I truly appreciate your sincerity!


----------



## edwardsean

InstantSilence said:


> I truly appreciate your sincerity!



Thanks! I really do understand. I'm sure there is part of you thinking, "Why are these nerds yelling at me. I just want a little Bass for heaven's sake!"


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> Thanks! I really do understand. I'm sure there is part of you thinking, "Why are these nerds yelling at me. I just want a little Bass for heaven's sake!"


LOL în fact I want to lower upper bass by 2db actually. To let the punch be a little softer for my glass jaw... The H2 is quite agresive and forward.. Not used to this assault


----------



## edwardsean

InstantSilence said:


> LOL în fact I want to lower upper bass by 2db actually. To let the punch be a little softer for my glass jaw... The H2 is quite agresive and forward.. Not used to this assault



Yeah, the H2's bass response surprised me. I wasn't expecting that kind of wallop. If all you're doing is rolling off some low end, yeah, you really don't need anything too sophisticated. Did you get a chance to look into UAPP?

Keep in mind what's been said though. I'm sure you've already found that just engaging certain EQs will put a veil over the music. That's before you even adjust anything. One of the joys of the H2 is its transparency, which I'm sure you want to keep. 

"glass jaw" that's hilarious.


----------



## InstantSilence

edwardsean said:


> Yeah, the H2's bass response surprised me. I wasn't expecting that kind of wallop. If all you're doing is rolling off some low end, yeah, you really don't need anything too sophisticated. Did you get a chance to look into UAPP?
> 
> Keep in mind what's been said though. I'm sure you've already found that just engaging certain EQs will put a veil over the music. That's before you even adjust anything. One of the joys of the H2 is its transparency, which I'm sure you want to keep.
> 
> "glass jaw" that's hilarious.


Yeah it really does poop on transparency some and.. My God... That's my favorite thing from H2. But this assault.... It's just a little too much. I used to listen before bed. Can't anymore as the H2 is an intense feel, not laid back. 
But I love it


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 4, 2020)

InstantSilence said:


> LOL în fact I want to lower upper bass by 2db actually. To let the punch be a little softer for my glass jaw... The H2 is quite agresive and forward.. Not used to this assault



Best is to upgrade to the Chord Dave then. It sounds much more smooth and analog than the Hugo 2 (+2 Go). I can’t even use the Focal Utopia headphones with the Hugo 2 (+2 Go).

This aggressiveness / harshness and brightness to me is a sign of digital artifacts in the sound that should not be there (as the Chord Dave does not have this) and high-end headphones will pick this up. 

So the trick is to use headphones that mask the problems of the Hugo 2 (+2 Go) and it seems the AFC 2 does a good job here. Which is good as these are my portable headphones.


----------



## edwardsean

ubs28 said:


> Best is to upgrade to the Chord Dave then.



Yup, that really is the ultimate tweak. A bit pricey one though. 

But, I couldn't agree more. Mine is coming next week.


----------



## cukis350 (Jun 4, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## InstantSilence (Jun 5, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> Best is to upgrade to the Chord Dave then. It sounds much more smooth and analog than the Hugo 2 (+2 Go). I can’t even use the Focal Utopia headphones with the Hugo 2 (+2 Go).
> 
> This aggressiveness / harshness and brightness to me is a sign of digital artifacts in the sound that should not be there (as the Chord Dave does not have this) and high-end headphones will pick this up.
> 
> So the trick is to use headphones that mask the problems of the Hugo 2 (+2 Go) and it seems the AFC 2 does a good job here. Which is good as these are my portable headphones.


Maybe if I sell the H2 ect I can get a used tt2 which I hear it's a warmer tone with higher resolution.
But jeez... I'm left fearing the mid/upper bass assault.
H2 would be sweet if I could jsut lower the upper/mid bass by 2 or 3db,dont want much.. Just no headache lol.
Otherwise I love the transparency and details
The 4z does a cheerful job and not making it a fatiguing listen.
Yes... The utopia would be ear bleeders with the H2. Idk how anyone does it without dark cans


----------



## jarnopp

InstantSilence said:


> Maybe if I sell the H2 ect I can get a used tt2 which I hear it's a warmer tone with higher resolution.
> But jeez... I'm left fearing the mid/upper bass assault.
> H2 would be sweet if I could jsut lower the upper/mid bass by 2 or 3db,dont want much.. Just no headache lol.
> Otherwise I love the transparency and details
> ...



Have you tried Mojo?


----------



## InstantSilence

jarnopp said:


> Have you tried Mojo?


Yes but it's not a solution, that thing doesn't come close in transparency 
Anyways, I'll find a way


----------



## jarnopp

InstantSilence said:


> Yes but it's not a solution, that thing doesn't come close in transparency
> Anyways, I'll find a way



To each their own. I find Mojo very credible against TT2, which I also own, and I prefer the presentation of both to H2.


----------



## InstantSilence

jarnopp said:


> To each their own. I find Mojo very credible against TT2, which I also own, and I prefer the presentation of both to H2.


The tt2, is it far more transparent and clear vs H2?


----------



## Bill Chu

InstantSilence said:


> Yes but it's not a solution, that thing doesn't come close in transparency
> Anyways, I'll find a way


For Hifi purist, use as little EQ as possible, maybe you can try to find another headphone cable with lesser bass, so that you don't need to put any EQ


----------



## jarnopp

InstantSilence said:


> The tt2, is it far more transparent and clear vs H2?



It is more transparent than Mojo. I don’t own H2 and only heard it for 2 weeks, not in direct comparison. But I presume so.


----------



## uzi2

InstantSilence said:


> Just want to use something while I explore on Tidal. Just mild tone control


I'm not sure what your current setup is, only that it includes the H2. Have you cosidered a DAP as source?. I used an AK100ii for some time in conjunction with the original Hugo. It has good networking with AKConnect and will act as a DLNA renderer. It also supports Tidal. It has a simple EQ option and will connect via optical. I'm sure there are other DAPs that would fit the bill at a fraction of the cost of the 2Go.


----------



## gryffe

Hi, sorry if this has already been discussed but it's a massive thread!! 

I've had the 2go for a month now and think it's a terrific piece of kit. One thing that frustrates me though is it seems to lose it's network connection fairly regularly, normally after a period of inactivity. I have it hardwired by ethernet cable to router. It becomes evident that it's not recognised by the network when Roon doesn't see it in list of audio devices, and then when I check Go Figure app it is not recognised there either. It is always sorted by doing a reboot of the 2go, but that's not ideal long term. Anybody else experienced this?

Oh and the 2go and Hugo 2 get incredibly warm while charging, even when not playing at same time. At least twice now the units have switched off due to heat. Seems less heat generated when charging USB to USB rather than main charger, but obviously this is a slower way to charge, so would prefer to use charger instead but a bit concerned that the heat generated using this method might cause long term damage to units.

Cheers


----------



## Bill Chu

gryffe said:


> Hi, sorry if this has already been discussed but it's a massive thread!!
> 
> I've had the 2go for a month now and think it's a terrific piece of kit. One thing that frustrates me though is it seems to lose it's network connection fairly regularly, normally after a period of inactivity. I have it hardwired by ethernet cable to router. It becomes evident that it's not recognised by the network when Roon doesn't see it in list of audio devices, and then when I check Go Figure app it is not recognised there either. It is always sorted by doing a reboot of the 2go, but that's not ideal long term. Anybody else experienced this?
> 
> ...


Try purchase a support like this, reduce much heat


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

AV Online has issued a refund for my 2Go which would not connect to a number of different wifi signals, albeit did not try mesh, as I don't know anyone locally who is running this and whose house I could sit outside to try. Ed Selley of Chord said that various wifi issues hopefully will be sorted with the next FW update, due soon, which indicates that Chord are aware there is a wifi issue with some frequencies or types of router or an inconsistency in the way which different models of the 2Go are receiving (or as in my case not receiving)  wifi signals or accepting WPA/WPA-2 passwords. When looking for signals to connect the 2Go to, on GoFigure the 2Go could see various 2.4GHz signals at adequate signal strengths, until such time as I entered a password, either manually or cut and paste from my password vault. At that point, all the signal strengths would fall to nil. 

I  am therefore going to wait until I can buy a 2Go with the new FW installed, before I buy again. 

Wilson


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

One question to other 2Go owners: was the behaviour of the configuration button the same as indicated in the manual. Mine was quite different and I was unable to select any of the modes offered over the headphones on the Hugo 2. If I waited 5 seconds, I did not get a prompt to press the button again but if I did press the button again after 5 seconds, it just took me back to the beginning of the menu. Perhaps another indication that my 2Go was faulty. 

Wilson


----------



## Mark S (Jun 5, 2020)

Suffering extreme frustration again.  Cannot use the 2Go reliably with Roon.  Starts a track then drops, might play the next one, then will drop.  Roon works fine streaming to other end points connected by wifi, but not the 2G0.  

EDIT: Streaming Tidal and Quobuz using mconnectHD continues to work fine, so I am pretty sure it is a Roon related issue for me, and not a network issue because non-Roon streaming over WiFi works, and Roon streams flawlessly over WiFi to other endpoints. 😬😬😬


----------



## Mark S

jarnopp said:


> It is more transparent than Mojo. I don’t own H2 and only heard it for 2 weeks, not in direct comparison. But I presume so.



Sure TT2 and Dave are better, but what if you want to go outside or just away from electricity???  What solution is better than 2Go/Hugo2 for that use case?


----------



## Widell

Mark S said:


> Sure TT2 and Dave are better, but what if you want to go outside or just away from electricity???  What solution is better than 2Go/Hugo2 for that use case?


Well nothing better than the CH2 but using 2GO has taken a high end (CH2) product and brought it down to a level less than zero, using my iPhone direct with headphones sound much better than listening to vinyl clicks and pops and unless and until this is fixed I could not recommend the 2GO to anyone, for SD card listening I have dusted off my old AK120 using optical out, patiently awaiting a urgent software fix, otherwise will return as broken and request refund....will give Chord the benefit of the doubt and hope they have a solution as it is extremely frustration as I cant wnjoy my beloved CH2 with 2GO as it was intended.....


----------



## fidohead

My unit which I received less than a month ago is now dead. I contacted Chord and they advise that I return to the dealer. Now awaiting instructions from dealer. 

I used it for about 4 hours yesterday, plugged it into the standard hugo2 charger overnight. When I tried to switch the combo on this morning, hugo2 was fully charged (blue light), 2go was dead as a dodo. No amount of cajoling could bring it back.


----------



## gryffe

Bill Chu said:


> Try purchase a support like this, reduce much heat


Hi Bill, thanks for reply.

Could you (or anybody else)advise what this support is called, and where they can be purchased?

Thanks.


----------



## mrandery

gryffe said:


> Hi Bill, thanks for reply.
> 
> Could you (or anybody else)advise what this support is called, and where they can be purchased?
> 
> Thanks.



https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=B07B94RYZ4&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## gryffe

Thanks mrandery. Was straight on to Amazon and have purchased it already!


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

I wonder if we Chord aficionados have pressured Chord into a premature release of the 2Go, before it was really fit for purpose or more probably, its firmware and software sufficiently developed. I know from my own recent experience how a company with the resources and depth of engineering talent of Porsche (with the VW trillions behind them), can really struggle with software and firmware on a new product. It is only after 2½ years and many visits to the dealer plus recalls, that my Panamera 4 e-Hybrid has everything working as it should have had, from the get go. 

Wilson


----------



## edwardsean

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> I wonder if we Chord aficionados have pressured Chord into a premature release of the 2Go, before it was really fit for purpose or more probably, its firmware and software sufficiently developed. I know from my own recent experience how a company with the resources and depth of engineering talent of Porsche (with the VW trillions behind them), can really struggle with software and firmware on a new product. It is only after 2½ years and many visits to the dealer plus recalls, that my Panamera 4 e-Hybrid has everything working as it should have had, from the get go.
> Wilson



I don't know if that's quite a fair comparison. I understand that you're talking about an advanced e-Hybrid, but it sounds like you still had to make initiatives and go to the dealer. A product like the 2Go is something where firmware is pushed out by the company over-the-air. That gives them more latitude with the point of development at which they release. Of course, this works both ways. It also wouldn't be fair to give them the kind of pass you would give software developers where bugs and updates are just part of the usage cycle.


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> I've had the 2go for a month now and think it's a terrific piece of kit. One thing that frustrates me though is it seems to lose it's network connection fairly regularly, normally after a period of inactivity. I have it hardwired by ethernet cable to router. It becomes evident that it's not recognised by the network when Roon doesn't see it in list of audio devices, and then when I check Go Figure app it is not recognised there either. It is always sorted by doing a reboot of the 2go, but that's not ideal long term. Anybody else experienced this?
> 
> Oh and the 2go and Hugo 2 get incredibly warm while charging, even when not playing at same time. At least twice now the units have switched off due to heat. Seems less heat generated when charging USB to USB rather than main charger, but obviously this is a slower way to charge, so would prefer to use charger instead but a bit concerned that the heat generated using this method might cause long term damage to units.



On the first point, I have my H2go hard-wired on the ethernet and haven't had any sort of problem for months now. WiFi is another story, but wired ethernet has been perfectly 100% fine. On the second point, yeah, it gets hot. I've never had a shutdown due to heat, however, I've taken to powering H2 off with the remote when I'm done listening - this helps tremendously IME.

It is possible that if your unit kept overheating it was impacting the networking system - shutting it down. Just a theory.

Doody


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> On the first point, I have my H2go hard-wired on the ethernet and haven't had any sort of problem for months now. WiFi is another story, but wired ethernet has been perfectly 100% fine. On the second point, yeah, it gets hot. I've never had a shutdown due to heat, however, I've taken to powering H2 off with the remote when I'm done listening - this helps tremendously IME.
> 
> It is possible that if your unit kept overheating it was impacting the networking system - shutting it down. Just a theory.
> 
> Doody



Hey Doody, you went wired ethernet? What are you using for the set up?


----------



## Infoseeker

I wonder if it is worth getting a wireless ethernet adapter to feed the 2go. Sincw itnmay have a better antenna than the actual 2go.


----------



## InstantSilence

I have the h2/2go up for sale now as I can't eq and push upnp. 
It is what it is. Hopefully I'm able to upgrade to the tt2


----------



## Doody (Jun 5, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Hey Doody, you went wired ethernet? What are you using for the set up?


When I'm home (which is most of the frickin' time since I got the 2go) it's on my network in my man-cave being fed via Roon Core from a Windoze server. The H2 RCA outputs drive a pair of Omega Compact Alnico Monitor speakers and the unbalanced headphone out feeds an Omega Deep Hemp subwoofer.

When I'm out with it (only a handful of times in the last few months - lockdown) I'm driving Shure 846s with it, with playback via the SD cards controlled by MConnect.

Doody

PS: I've never gotten WiFi to work properly. I assume it's my router's fault or something, but who knows. Wired ethernet and mobile both work at this point, so WiFi is not a use case I care about enough to test everything.


----------



## jarnopp

Doody said:


> When I'm home (which is most of the frickin' time since I got the 2go) it's on my network in my man-cave being fed via Roon Core from a Windoze server. The H2 RCA outputs drive a pair of Omega Compact Alnico Monitor speakers and the unbalanced headphone out feeds an Omega Deep Hemp subwoofer.
> 
> When I'm out with it (only a handful of times in the last few months - lockdown) I'm driving Shure 846s with it, with playback via the SD cards controlled by MConnect.
> 
> ...



<OT> Doody, how do you like the Deep Hemp? I have the SAMs but am using the Elac Sub 3030 in th same configuration. </OT>


----------



## Mark S

Is anyone else having a serious issue with Roon on WiFi?  I know I updated something in Roon yesterday, and Roon doesn’t work for me on WiFi anymore.  Constantly randomly drops, and sometimes nearly instantly. Streaming Tidal and Qobuz using mconnectHD works, so this is a confusing problem because that suggests my network is fine.  In addition, I think I have confirmed that playing the identical music that resides on my NAS using mconnectHD to access those files with MinimServer running on that NAS to access the same music as Roon access on the NAS works mostly, but also suffers some dropouts.  However, mconnect recovers from the dropout whereas Roon just stops or goes to the next track, which also invariably drops.  Roon is rock solid playing the same NAS based files using an ethernet connection.  Seems like there are WiFi issues at play with no consistency or ability to fix them.  The entire point of this thing is no wires!!!!


----------



## InstantSilence

I've found roon to not be as good sounding as MConnect, maybe Im weird


----------



## Mark S

InstantSilence said:


> I've found roon to not be as good sounding as MConnect, maybe Im weird



I am just talking about stability not SQ.  I would like to be able to use Roon wirelessly.  That’s one major reason I bought this POS 2Go, and it DOES NOT WORK!

If there is anyone who can actually reliably use Roon WIRELESSLY, can you please tell me what router you are using. I have a 600 sq foot apartment with a top of the line Linksys wireless router, and my network signal is great everyplace. I get over 300 mbps Internet speeds at teh furthest point on my network. No excuse for the 2Go not to maintain a fully stable connection and work Wirelessly with Roon.   Chord advertises this on their website. My main tests were at about 10 feet from the router.


----------



## Doody

jarnopp said:


> <OT> Doody, how do you like the Deep Hemp? I have the SAMs but am using the Elac Sub 3030 in th same configuration. </OT>


I'm a fan, but the room is easy to please. Wanted the auto tuning of the JL Fantom, but couldn't justify the monster for my small man cave.

Doody


----------



## jarnopp

Doody said:


> I'm a fan, but the room is easy to please. Wanted the auto tuning of the JL Fantom, but couldn't justify the monster for my small man cave.
> 
> Doody



Excellent. I think the Elac has pretty good auto setup and integration. I was looking at the deep hemp, too, but got a good deal in the Elac. It’s pretty powerful, too. Enjoy!


----------



## jlbrach

how was this product released as is?


----------



## flyte3333

flyte3333 said:


> Hi @Matt Bartlett @Mojo ideas
> 
> Did you/@ChordElectronics  look into Chromecast Built-in support for 2Go?
> 
> ...



Hi @Matt Bartlett

Could you kindly reply to this?

No timelines required but it would be nice to know if Chromecast is on the roadmap for 2Go. If it's not technically possible with 2Go, can you let us know?

John Darko had a great video today about Naim streaming gear supporting Roon, Chromecast, Aiplay, Spotify Connect.

This is the expectation for streaming devices released in 2020 and onwards.


----------



## Bill Chu

flyte3333 said:


> Hi @Matt Bartlett
> 
> Could you kindly reply to this?
> 
> ...



Maybe just let Chord focus to make a stable 2go first, don't side-track for new features, just make a firmware update to solve all wireless network and "clicks and pops" issues


----------



## ubs28

flyte3333 said:


> Hi @Matt Bartlett
> 
> Could you kindly reply to this?
> 
> ...




It should technically be possible as you can do the same with an iPhone if you download some apps (Apple did not include it natively as they are pushing their own Airplay 1/2 protocol). But it will never happen since this feature has been requested during the Chord Poly days and nothing came from it.


----------



## flyte3333

Bill Chu said:


> Maybe just let Chord focus to make a stable 2go first, don't side-track for new features, just make a firmware update to solve all wireless network and "clicks and pops" issues



I already mentioned no timeline is required. I think they are aware of any stability & performance issues and priorities to fix.

And I'm free to ask Chord Engineering if it's technically possible and on their roadmap.


----------



## flyte3333

ubs28 said:


> It should technically be possible as you can do the same with an iPhone if you download some apps (Apple did not include it natively as they are pushing their own Airplay 1/2 protocol). But it will never happen since this feature has been requested during the Chord Poly days and nothing came from it.



Noted but Poly may have different hardware inside but made Chromecast Built-in not possible. 

2Go may be different hardware.

Hence the question to Matt - and only he can answer...


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

I wanted the 2Go to use portably with the Hugo 2. Having to use an Ethernet cable, which is what I was having to do, for the few days I  had it, before returning it as faulty, pretty much negates any benefit that the 2Go has for me. It needs to connect flawlessly to wifi in and around my house and when out and about, connect to my phone's hotspot. If it can't do that, it is of zero interest to me. In my house I have a modified Mac Mini as a media store and streaming device, which is far more flexible than the 2Go, runs Amarra SQ+ and Qobuz perfectly and connects flawlessly with a USB cable to my Benchmark Media DAC 3L. I was looking for a better streaming device to connect to the Hugo 2 than the 256GB iPod Touch I am presently using, which is not brilliant quality and an untidy set up with a connection dongle and USB to Micro USB cable. The big difference from the 2Go is that the iPod works.  

Wilson


----------



## ubs28

Btw, what is best closed / portable headphone with the 2GO + Hugo 2.  The AFC 2 works quite well with the 2GO + Hugo 2, but I am not sure if I like the idea of using a $999 headphone on a $3200 2GO + Hugo 2.

(I did not like the Focal Stellia in the end and I am waiting for a Stellia V2 that fixes a few things hopefully)


----------



## NYanakiev

InstantSilence said:


> Maybe if I sell the H2 ect I can get a used tt2 which I hear it's a warmer tone with higher resolution.
> But jeez... I'm left fearing the mid/upper bass assault.
> H2 would be sweet if I could jsut lower the upper/mid bass by 2 or 3db,dont want much.. Just no headache lol.
> Otherwise I love the transparency and details
> ...



I have no problems using my Utopias with Hugo2Go- none at all


----------



## NYanakiev

gryffe said:


> Hi, sorry if this has already been discussed but it's a massive thread!!
> 
> I've had the 2go for a month now and think it's a terrific piece of kit. One thing that frustrates me though is it seems to lose it's network connection fairly regularly, normally after a period of inactivity. I have it hardwired by ethernet cable to router. It becomes evident that it's not recognised by the network when Roon doesn't see it in list of audio devices, and then when I check Go Figure app it is not recognised there either. It is always sorted by doing a reboot of the 2go, but that's not ideal long term. Anybody else experienced this?
> 
> ...



I have not had my unit drop its connection to the Wifi once. I have owned it since launch. 
Admittedly, I had other network related issues, which disappeared without trace after a router upgrade.


----------



## NYanakiev

Mark S said:


> Suffering extreme frustration again.  Cannot use the 2Go reliably with Roon.  Starts a track then drops, might play the next one, then will drop.  Roon works fine streaming to other end points connected by wifi, but not the 2G0.
> 
> EDIT: Streaming Tidal and Quobuz using mconnectHD continues to work fine, so I am pretty sure it is a Roon related issue for me, and not a network issue because non-Roon streaming over WiFi works, and Roon streams flawlessly over WiFi to other endpoints. 😬😬😬



Do let us know what is causing this- I use Roon 99.9% of the time. Knock on wood, I haven't had any problems so far! 
I use Asus RT-AX88U with a NUC as my Roon Core.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> Btw, what is best closed / portable headphone with the 2GO + Hugo 2.  The AFC 2 works quite well with the 2GO + Hugo 2, but I am not sure if I like the idea of using a $999 headphone on a $3200 2GO + Hugo 2.
> 
> (I did not like the Focal Stellia in the end and I am waiting for a Stellia V2 that fixes a few things hopefully)



How are you finding the Utopias with Hugo2Go? I really like the combo.
Even though I mostly use my LCD-i4 with the Hugo2Go, while I am working away during the week.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

edwardsean said:


> I don't know if that's quite a fair comparison. I understand that you're talking about an advanced e-Hybrid, but it sounds like you still had to make initiatives and go to the dealer. A product like the 2Go is something where firmware is pushed out by the company over-the-air. That gives them more latitude with the point of development at which they release. Of course, this works both ways. It also wouldn't be fair to give them the kind of pass you would give software developers where bugs and updates are just part of the usage cycle.


I hope you are correct but I fear the connection problems of the 2Go where some connect and some like mine would not connect to any wifi network other than an iPhone hotspot but only when it was right next to the 2Go, is more indicative of a hardware issue than soft/firmware, where problems tend to be consistent. My guess would be a hardware problem on the wifi aerial components/circuitry, which I assume are bought in. I am waiting to hear back from Ed Selley of Chord before I decide what to do: Buy another 2Go or look for another streaming device.


----------



## Progisus

Mark S said:


> I am just talking about stability not SQ.  I would like to be able to use Roon wirelessly.  That’s one major reason I bought this POS 2Go, and it DOES NOT WORK!
> 
> If there is anyone who can actually reliably use Roon WIRELESSLY, can you please tell me what router you are using. I have a 600 sq foot apartment with a top of the line Linksys wireless router, and my network signal is great everyplace. I get over 300 mbps Internet speeds at teh furthest point on my network. No excuse for the 2Go not to maintain a fully stable connection and work Wirelessly with Roon.   Chord advertises this on their website. My main tests were at about 10 feet from the router.


I have a linksys router (Velop mesh) although I doubt the brand matters for your problem. What I have found is that the routing tables can get messed up. Usually a restart of the wifi will cure this but if not then kill the power to the modem and router for 30 seconds and then power back up. If you have a modem (dsl or cable) before your router then power this down instead.


----------



## stancorrected

flyte3333 said:


> Noted but Poly may have different hardware inside but made Chromecast Built-in not possible.
> 
> 2Go may be different hardware.
> 
> Hence the question to Matt - and only he can answer...



Matt can obviously answer for Chord, but at the time the Poly was first released, the packaging and manual stated support for Chromecast/ Google cast. That never materialised and I was quite hacked off at the time as I bought the Poly partly for its promise of Cast support. In the end, I went out and bought an iPad to access the Poly via airplay as well as using DLNA via my android stuff. I don't think a satisfactory reason was ever given by Chord on their failure to follow through with Cast support but in an unguarded moment, perhaps, in the middle of discussions in the Poly forum, they pointed out that Android users were a small minority of their customer base. Make of that what you will.


----------



## jarnopp (Jun 6, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> Btw, what is best closed / portable headphone with the 2GO + Hugo 2.  The AFC 2 works quite well with the 2GO + Hugo 2, but I am not sure if I like the idea of using a $999 headphone on a $3200 2GO + Hugo 2.
> 
> (I did not like the Focal Stellia in the end and I am waiting for a Stellia V2 that fixes a few things hopefully)



If you find something better than the A2C, let me know!  I consider it a TOTL closed-back for portable use. Simply awesome with Mojo and I’m sure Hugo2 as well.  Scales just fine with TT2.

Edit to correct headphone name.


----------



## Doody

jarnopp said:


> If you find something better than the A2C, let me know!  I consider it a TOTL closed-back for portable use. Simply awesome with Mojo and I’m sure Hugo2 as well.  Scales just fine with TT2.
> 
> Edit to correct headphone name.


I have an A1C I'm a huge fan of. I use it (well, I _used_ to use it) in my office when I needed closed (and, I guess, when I used to go into an office. sigh.).

Doody


----------



## gryffe

mrandery said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=B07B94RYZ4&ref=nb_sb_noss





gryffe said:


> Hi Bill, thanks for reply.
> 
> Could you (or anybody else)advise what this support is called, and where they can be purchased?
> 
> Thanks.



So can totally vouch for this piece of support kit drastically reducing the heat generated from 2go/Hugo 2. There is still heat but on a scale of 1 to 10 it is now 2 at most, previously had been 8 or 9 

Thanks for suggesting this Bill


----------



## muski

InstantSilence said:


> Yes... The utopia would be ear bleeders with the H2. Idk how anyone does it without dark cans


I agree, though I found that a Danacable Lazuli Reference cable for the Utopias softens this combo enough to make it enjoyable. But M Scaler + OptoDX + DAVE is a totally different league...


----------



## muski

Infoseeker said:


> I wonder if it is worth getting a wireless ethernet adapter to feed the 2go. Sincw itnmay have a better antenna than the actual 2go.


This is sadly not an unreasonable statement, but illustrates how not-ready-for-prime-time the 2go is.

My wireless adapter is a MacBook Pro.

Sigh.


----------



## cukis350

I was able to get my SD card to work by deleting other files from my SD card and did a reset from the GoFigure app. Now I noticed the volume playing from the SD card is significantly lower when compared to playing from Roon (bitperfect is enabled). Anyone has this problem?

Noticed a few people having issue with their 2Go with their WiFi. I’ve had the 2Go for a month now with no problem playing from Roon on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Bill Chu

cukis350 said:


> I was able to get my SD card to work by deleting other files from my SD card and did a reset from the GoFigure app. Now I noticed the volume playing from the SD card is significantly lower when compared to playing from Roon (bitperfect is enabled). Anyone has this problem?
> 
> Noticed a few people having issue with their 2Go with their WiFi. I’ve had the 2Go for a month now with no problem playing from Roon on my MacBook Pro.


For me playing SD card is a bit lower in volume than playing through streaming (Tidal), but I will not say it is really big difference.


----------



## Doody

Bill Chu said:


> For me playing SD card is a bit lower in volume than playing through streaming (Tidal), but I will not say it is really big difference.


Never noticed. When I'm not playing through Roon the H2go is next to me. When I'm playing through Roon I'm on the other side of the room in a comfy chair, so I can't see the  "volume color" to know one way or the other. I'm just clicking the remote at that point.

Doody


----------



## vo_obgyn

Bill Chu said:


> Try purchase a support like this, reduce much heat


I have an older version of this:  https://www.twelvesouth.com/products/compass-pro?variant=17674732732473




Works really well with the Hugo2/2Go combo. A little pricey though. Looks good though.


----------



## Bill Chu

Doody said:


> Never noticed. When I'm not playing through Roon the H2go is next to me. When I'm playing through Roon I'm on the other side of the room in a comfy chair, so I can't see the  "volume color" to know one way or the other. I'm just clicking the remote at that point.
> 
> Doody


Actually it's not about the volume color, the difference is, when listen for sd card file, general volume may need "yellow" for example; in streaming (tidal) listening, no Roon, generally "red" color is enough for me. At first i think maybe just particular ablums, but listening for over a period, I can say that it really happens to me about the volume difference. It's not big difference, but noticable.


----------



## miketlse

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> I wonder if we Chord aficionados have pressured Chord into a premature release of the 2Go, before it was really fit for purpose or more probably, its firmware and software sufficiently developed. I know from my own recent experience how a company with the resources and depth of engineering talent of Porsche (with the VW trillions behind them), can really struggle with software and firmware on a new product. It is only after 2½ years and many visits to the dealer plus recalls, that my Panamera 4 e-Hybrid has everything working as it should have had, from the get go.
> 
> Wilson


No. Many Poly owners posted requests to Chord, to not rush the release of 2Go, until the software was perfect.
Chord aficionados are not to blame that the software was released at v0.91.


----------



## miketlse

stancorrected said:


> Matt can obviously answer for Chord, but at the time the Poly was first released, the packaging and manual stated support for Chromecast/ Google cast. That never materialised and I was quite hacked off at the time as I bought the Poly partly for its promise of Cast support. In the end, I went out and bought an iPad to access the Poly via airplay as well as using DLNA via my android stuff. I don't think a satisfactory reason was ever given by Chord on their failure to follow through with Cast support but in an unguarded moment, perhaps, in the middle of discussions in the Poly forum, they pointed out that Android users were a small minority of their customer base. Make of that what you will.


Search the Poly thread, and Matt explains why it has proved so difficult.


----------



## NYanakiev

muski said:


> This is sadly not an unreasonable statement, but illustrates how not-ready-for-prime-time the 2go is.
> 
> My wireless adapter is a MacBook Pro.
> 
> Sigh.



How is 2Go not ready for prime time? Even though I am happy to entertain the possibility that I, somehow, got a functioning prototype unit that doesn't get too hot, doesn't pop/click and works flawlessly with all of the playback methods I have tried. 

Still, I am going to repeat myself here- I used to have various types of issues that all but disappeared with a router upgrade. 
I am incredibly happy with 2Go as is. I am mostly use Roon+Qobuz and my Focal Utopias/Audeze LCD-i4. My CA Solaris SE also sound great.


----------



## InstantSilence

When charging and playing at same time it all gets so hot. 
Is that normal?


----------



## NYanakiev

InstantSilence said:


> When charging and playing at same time it all gets so hot.
> Is that normal?



Never tried doing both simultaneously, sorry. I have used desktop mode though, which is when you never switch the pair off. Sure, they run pretty warm but not too hot.


----------



## Widell

InstantSilence said:


> When charging and playing at same time it all gets so hot.
> Is that normal?


Normal or not I am not able to confirm but mine gets hot too and a few other posters above report the same, unplugging the USB power cord solves it but then running on battery, also switching off with the remote ones listening session over cools it down....though not optimum if to be used in desktop mode! 

Some posters above have used iPad stands to create more surface cooling area, I turned mine on the side and kept it vertical last night and this helped and kept it about a half or less heat-wise...so seems the way to go.....LOL

Right now I have my kids on a quest to create a vertical stand in LEGO for me.....let see what creations they come up with!  But for sure I recommend vertical standing or with a separate stand to elevate the bottom area for air circulation and cooling so it does not get too hot when plugged in...

Suggest Chord create and sell an aftermarket Chord H2 /2GO stand for Euro 98 with cable management build in.....would sell like hot cakes...pun intended....maybe the should call it...2Stand.......


----------



## InstantSilence

I love the sound out of wifi with the 2go. So awesome
Still... Thinking about the tt2


----------



## NYanakiev

InstantSilence said:


> I love the sound out of wifi with the 2go. So awesome
> Still... Thinking about the tt2



I have to admit I have never heard anything belonging to Chord's tabletop range. What has always been stopping me from entertaining the possibility is the footprint of the TT2&Mcaler.


----------



## muski (Jun 7, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> How is 2Go not ready for prime time? Even though I am happy to entertain the possibility that I, somehow, got a functioning prototype unit that doesn't get too hot, doesn't pop/click and works flawlessly with all of the playback methods I have tried.
> 
> Still, I am going to repeat myself here- I used to have various types of issues that all but disappeared with a router upgrade.
> I am incredibly happy with 2Go as is. I am mostly use Roon+Qobuz and my Focal Utopias/Audeze LCD-i4. My CA Solaris SE also sound great.


Glad to hear your router upgrade cleared up your issues. I recently also upgraded my router to a Wifi 6-enabled ASUS RT-AX89X. It didn't fix my issues and I still get lots of dropouts with the 2Go. All of my other wifi devices have no trouble at the very same location, including my Chord Poly. I posted about this earlier, but if I remember correctly, the Poly signal strength was 3-5dB better than 2Go, which is significant. Others on this thread have posted their issues with wifi reception.

I also frequently have problems with Bluetooth connectivity and must delete 2Go from my iOS paired device list before I can get GoFigure to see it.

And, unfortunately, I get the dreaded pops and clicks.

If this was a ~$100 rpi product, I'd roll with these defects, but at $1300 the 2Go must be held to a higher quality threshold, which Chord didn't meet before releasing it.

That said, Chord has acknowledged the pop/click and Bluetooth bugs and says a firmware release is imminent.


----------



## Widell

Widell said:


> Normal or not I am not able to confirm but mine gets hot too and a few other posters above report the same, unplugging the USB power cord solves it but then running on battery, also switching off with the remote ones listening session over cools it down....though not optimum if to be used in desktop mode!
> 
> Some posters above have used iPad stands to create more surface cooling area, I turned mine on the side and kept it vertical last night and this helped and kept it about a half or less heat-wise...so seems the way to go.....LOL
> 
> ...


And here is the 2 designs


----------



## paulgc

vo_obgyn said:


> I have an older version of this:  https://www.twelvesouth.com/products/compass-pro?variant=17674732732473
> 
> 
> 
> Works really well with the Hugo2/2Go combo. A little pricey though. Looks good though.


Exactly what I am using.


----------



## Doody (Jun 7, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> I have to admit I have never heard anything belonging to Chord's tabletop range. What has always been stopping me from entertaining the possibility is the footprint of the TT2&Mcaler.


I had an MScaler that I ran into my H2. It was fantastic - I was a big fan. If you've already got a Roon Server (for example), you can achieve very similar results with HQPlayer upsampling software from Signalyst on your server - for less than 10% of the cost.

I have considered a TT2 - the analog output stage is beefier than H2 - and I power speakers from my H2 - so that would be an interesting upgrade. That said, my current listening room is tiny (9'x12') and does not require any more power as-is. If I were to move into a bigger room - or drive slightly bigger or more power-hungry (still efficient) speakers I'd seriously consider the TT2 solution.

Doody


----------



## Doody

paulgc said:


> Exactly what I am using.


FWIW, I've always placed my H2 and now H2go on top of its case when it's not out and about. Great ventilation solution. If you look through my photos in this thread you'll undoubtedly see my unit that way.

Doody


----------



## lilbingobin

kel77 said:


> https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/...jo8udYpuzbC8tOpM1Sdn4Ws39lWPZT9q3XPni7VSLwMV4


hi is there any color and where could I find them


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 8, 2020)

So how do I connect the 2GO directly to a laptop with an Ethernet cable?

The 2GO doesn’t show up in Logic X when I have the 2GO connected with an Ethernet cable.

And how I make the 2GO stop connecting to WiFi (I tried airplane mode, but maybe it interferes trying to connect with ethernet).

If I have to connect the 2GO to my router, then the 2GO is big problem for me for monitoring purposes as the router is in a different room.


----------



## Burakk

lilbingobin said:


> hi is there any color and where could I find them


I've just searched last week. There is only one option if you live out of Japan. You should get a service from a forwarding company like tenso.com and you should have a post adresss in Japan and you can buy from Van Nuys Japan webshop. It wasn't so easy to be honest.


----------



## rwelles

ubs28 said:


> So how do I connect the 2GO directly to a laptop with an Ethernet cable?
> 
> The 2GO doesn’t show up in Logic X when I have the 2GO connected with an Ethernet cable.
> 
> ...



While it is possible, it seems to me the best solution for your specific use-case is to bypass the 2Go. Most mac laptops over toslink via the headphone output. 

That said, both the mac and 2Go have to been connected via a router, either wired or wireless. Open Audio MIDI Setup in your Utilities folder. Click the "+" in the lower left corner and select Connect AirPlay Device. Of course, you would be limited to 24/48k resolution. Then the 2Go will show up in LogicPro Preferences/Audio/Devices.

It might also be possible to use a cross-over ethernet cable, but I don't have one in stock here to try that out.

hth!


----------



## ubs28

rwelles said:


> While it is possible, it seems to me the best solution for your specific use-case is to bypass the 2Go. Most mac laptops over toslink via the headphone output.
> 
> That said, both the mac and 2Go have to been connected via a router, either wired or wireless. Open Audio MIDI Setup in your Utilities folder. Click the "+" in the lower left corner and select Connect AirPlay Device. Of course, you would be limited to 24/48k resolution. Then the 2Go will show up in LogicPro Preferences/Audio/Devices.
> 
> ...



Yes, but Airplay introduces a lot of latency which is not cool in Logic. Hence why I was hoping that a direct connection would work.
I will give toslink a try to see if it works.


----------



## edwardsean

So, like many here, with SD Cards, I'm essentially using the H2Go like a big screen-less DAP. However, there are no physical playback controls right?

Will this compact bluetooth media controller work, do you think? Has anyone tried a bluetooth controller? 

https://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Bluetooth-Button-Media-Compatible/dp/B00RM75NL0


----------



## jlbrach

whwen I ordered the 2go I was anticipating being able to install the 2 sd cards and carry around my entire collection easily accessible via a simple phone app...that is what I was told when I spoke to the chord reps at canjam...sadly it turned out that you can only access 1 card with all sorts of difficulties and hurdles....so sad...hopefully one day I find out that I can easily access both cards with a simple to use and connect app without all sorts of frustrations


----------



## NYanakiev

edwardsean said:


> So, like many here, with SD Cards, I'm essentially using the H2Go like a big screen-less DAP. However, there are no physical playback controls right?
> 
> Will this compact bluetooth media controller work, do you think? Has anyone tried a bluetooth controller?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Bluetooth-Button-Media-Compatible/dp/B00RM75NL0



It'd be great if this works.. @Matt Bartlett ?


----------



## edwardsean

NYanakiev said:


> It'd be great if this works.. @Matt Bartlett ?



I'm thinking it has to work a least by pairing with your phone or laptop's MPD media app. But, if it can pair with the H2Go itself, then you could untether completely while, say, playing a playlist. The rub is that it would have to pair with the Hugo as that's where the bluetooth is. Even if it could communicate with the 2go though, would it even recognize transport controls without a media app?

If anyone's attempted anything like this please spill.


----------



## ubs28

edwardsean said:


> So, like many here, with SD Cards, I'm essentially using the H2Go like a big screen-less DAP. However, there are no physical playback controls right?
> 
> Will this compact bluetooth media controller work, do you think? Has anyone tried a bluetooth controller?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Bluetooth-Button-Media-Compatible/dp/B00RM75NL0



Apple Watch should work. Atleast that is how I can somewhat control the Poly Mojo when my phone and the Poly Mojo is in my pockets. Don’t see a reason why I should not work also with the 2GO + Hugo 2.


----------



## edwardsean

ubs28 said:


> Apple Watch should work. Atleast that is how I can somewhat control the Poly Mojo when my phone and the Poly Mojo is in my pockets. Don’t see a reason why I should not work also with the 2GO + Hugo 2.



Mmm... 
Satechi Bluetooth Button = $29
Apple Watch = $399+
Finding a simple way to add a skip button to the 2Go = priceless

I'm just playing. I'm a huge Apple fan, and generally live in their ecosystem, but I never got the Apple Watch. Even if I did, it's not quite what I'm after. I'm not looking for another touch screen device. I'm looking for something small and tactile I can use without looking when I'm just relaxing to music.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> Apple Watch should work. Atleast that is how I can somewhat control the Poly Mojo when my phone and the Poly Mojo is in my pockets. Don’t see a reason why I should not work also with the 2GO + Hugo 2.



Will give it a go.


----------



## hardinge (Jun 9, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> So, like many here, with SD Cards, I'm essentially using the H2Go like a big screen-less DAP. However, there are no physical playback controls right?
> 
> Will this compact bluetooth media controller work, do you think? Has anyone tried a bluetooth controller?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Bluetooth-Button-Media-Compatible/dp/B00RM75NL0



Very keen to hear how this goes. Yep my use case exactly. Why oh why no hardware play buttons. I use at work and have to stop start multiple times an hour. Each time getting my phone, unlocking, opening an app and hitting pause/play. Argh


----------



## gryffe (Jun 10, 2020)

Is it possible to play music from the USB card on the 2GO via USB Audio Player Pro over the network? If so could somebody please share how to do this?

If not what us the best player to use?

thank you.


----------



## Mark S

Progisus said:


> I have a linksys router (Velop mesh) although I doubt the brand matters for your problem. What I have found is that the routing tables can get messed up. Usually a restart of the wifi will cure this but if not then kill the power to the modem and router for 30 seconds and then power back up. If you have a modem (dsl or cable) before your router then power this down instead.



will try. Thanks.


----------



## Mark S

paulgc said:


> Exactly what I am using.



me 3


----------



## Mark S

lilbingobin said:


> hi is there any color and where could I find them



how were  you able to order the Van Nuys case. It’s all in japanese?


----------



## uzi2

gryffe said:


> Is it possible to play music from the USB card on the 2GO via USB Audio Player Pro over the network? If so could somebody please share how to do this?
> 
> If not what us the best player to use?
> 
> thank you.


USB Audio Player Pro is designed to play from the network directly into  a USB DAC, so the SDcard would need to be put into your android device (or other network connected drive) and the Android device connected to Hugo2 with USB, not using the 2GO at all.
I think you need BubbleUPNP set up with 2GO as both source and renderer to control it from your android device. I can control an AK100ii in a similar way.


----------



## gryffe

uzi2 said:


> USB Audio Player Pro is designed to play from the network directly into  a USB DAC, so the SDcard would need to be put into your android device (or other network connected drive) and the Android device connected to Hugo2 with USB, not using the 2GO at all.
> I think you need BubbleUPNP set up with 2GO as both source and renderer to control it from your android device. I can control an AK100ii in a similar way.


Hi,

Thanks, yes I guess the clue was in the name of the app - *USB *Audio Player Pro lol

I've realised that I can use the Go2 SD card via Jriver player, so that meets all my needs!


----------



## uzi2

gryffe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, yes I guess the clue was in the name of the app - *USB *Audio Player Pro lol
> 
> I've realised that I can use the Go2 SD card via Jriver player, so that meets all my needs!


Good. Glad you have it sorted


----------



## Burakk

Mark S said:


> how were  you able to order the Van Nuys case. It’s all in japanese?


It was tough. I used chrome translate feature. Unfortunately, it didn’t translate whole page. I took screenshots and used translate app. I solved the puzzle and the price was almost 200 box.


----------



## Bill Chu

Can Chord officially update the status about 2go firmware updat


----------



## gryffe

Bill Chu said:


> Can Chord officially update the status about 2go firmware updat


Seconded. My 2Go is driving me mad. Lucky if I get 1 hour of playback before it loses network connection, more often it's only half an hour.


----------



## Bill Chu

gryffe said:


> Seconded. My 2Go is driving me mad. Lucky if I get 1 hour of playback before it loses network connection, more often it's only half an hour.


I have no wireless issue for 2go, but as so many users have connection issue, and "pops and clicks" issues, Chord should post more update about what's going on for the defects solving. I know @Matt Bartlett already replied here a few times, the fact is we still using a 2go with firmware 0.9.1.


----------



## gryffe

Bill Chu said:


> I have no wireless issue for 2go, but as so many users have connection issue, and "pops and clicks" issues, Chord should post more update about what's going on for the defects solving. I know @Matt Bartlett already replied here a few times, the fact is we still using a 2go with firmware 0.9.1.


It's not necessarily even just a wireless issue Bill. My 2Go is hard wired with an ethernet cable and still loses connection. It is the only piece of equipment in my house that suffers this way, everything else functions normally, so I am confident it is the 2Go that has the issue and my home network is fine.


----------



## Bill Chu

gryffe said:


> It's not necessarily even just a wireless issue Bill. My 2Go is hard wired with an ethernet cable and still loses connection. It is the only piece of equipment in my house that suffers this way, everything else functions normally, so I am confident it is the 2Go that has the issue and my home network is fine.


I thing about 2go can be said: its compatibility is quite low. Network is one issue, the playback app is another issue. I have tried many apps in both Android and ios platform, some even paid, none of them is perfectly matched with 2go: some will be better in streaming, some have faster response in sd card access, some have trim head of the track issue. For example I use MConnect just for streaming Tidal; for access SD card, the response is slow, and some trim head issue happened (don't tell me again for trying gapless / gap option, I have tested and posted here before), one thing not convenient is normally MConnect will not remember my 2go as the player before, so nearly everytime I open MConnect in my ipad mini, I need to pick 2go as the player again. I don't know other users have this issue, but what I think MConnect should recall the last status, especially the player chosen. There are a few times I don't need to pick the player option, but not recently. And I have tried to mirror Youtube video from ipad mini (same one for my 2go app) to my TV for a while, then close the Youtube, and continue to open MConnect, 2go will not response normal (some lagging, or even cannot play track). What I want to say is 2go is very fragile, there is only a strict rule you can follow so that you can play 2go in stable mode (or some users even cannot find their stable way).

About "Mojo and Poly", I haven't owned them, but heard there were many connection issue also, some cases still not fixed up to now, I don't know any users will request return their product, or Chord may need to think about massive taking back all 2go, if firmware update is not a solution.


----------



## InstantSilence

Difficult finding a buyer for the 2go... Many are hesitant to get it due to the issues... Almost like poly...


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> It's not necessarily even just a wireless issue Bill. My 2Go is hard wired with an ethernet cable and still loses connection. It is the only piece of equipment in my house that suffers this way, everything else functions normally, so I am confident it is the 2Go that has the issue and my home network is fine.


This is effed-up. I have no such problems.

*QUESTION: When you guys lose connection (wired or wireless) is the unit wicked effing hot?* I just don't see how/why this should happen with some units but not others.

Doody.


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> This is effed-up. I have no such problems.
> 
> *QUESTION: When you guys lose connection (wired or wireless) is the unit wicked effing hot?* I just don't see how/why this should happen with some units but not others.
> 
> Doody.



My unit was wicked effing hot before I purchased the display stand (normally used for tablets and iPads) that Bill recommended. This has really cooled it down. I also noticed it only ever got hot when charging. If running purely from battery it's pretty cool to touch.


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> My unit was wicked effing hot before I purchased the display stand (normally used for tablets and iPads) that Bill recommended. This has really cooled it down. I also noticed it only ever got hot when charging. If running purely from battery it's pretty cool to touch.


So in your opinion/experience, the networking drops are NOT related to overheating. That's data.

Doody


----------



## gryffe (Jun 12, 2020)

Doody said:


> So in your opinion/experience, the networking drops are NOT related to overheating. That's data.
> 
> Doody



Yes, think its data.

I don't want to jinx this, but the weirdest thing is happening today and I've not experienced any drop outs so far after several hours.

I have two BT Wifi extender discs in my listening room which boost the signal from my router which is in another room altogether. I stopped using one of the Wifi discs this morning and the 2go hasn't missed a beat since.

Something else weird is happening. The battery on the 2Go is draining a lot slower than normal. Yesterday I revamped my hifi setup, and instead of my 2Go/Hugo feeding my integrated amp(which was partnered with my power amp in a bi amp situation), I now have the 2Go/Hugo feeding direct to my power amp, the integrated amp is currently switched off. I wonder if a combination of switching off one of the Wifi discs, and eliminating my integrated amp from the equation (power hungry?) have increased the overall performance of the 2go/Hugo 2 and given me a stronger network signal, and reduced the strain on the 2Go battery?

Seems all a bit to good to be true, or could any or all of this indeed be true?


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> So in your opinion/experience, the networking drops are NOT related to overheating. That's data.
> Doody



I'm a huge fan of H2Go even with the issues. However, these drop outs seem to have no rhyme or reason. I'm looking for patterns to see if there is a workaround until they update the firmware. I haven't been able to detect any correlation to anything including heat. 

From the start I would periodically lose connection and get a burst of loud white noise. However, for whatever reason, it's happening all the time now. I reset the connection in Gofigure and I think that helped but it's still occurring. 

if anyone has figured out any patterns or workaround, please share.


----------



## gryffe

edwardsean said:


> I'm a huge fan of H2Go even with the issues. However, these drop outs seem to have no rhyme or reason. I'm looking for patterns to see if there is a workaround until they update the firmware. I haven't been able to detect any correlation to anything including heat.
> 
> From the start I would periodically lose connection and get a burst of loud white noise. However, for whatever reason, it's happening all the time now. I reset the connection in Gofigure and I think that helped but it's still occurring.
> 
> if anyone has figured out any patterns or workaround, please share.



Hi Edwardsean. When you say you reset the connection in Gofigure, how exactly do you do that? And does this mean you don't need to power off/on Go2 to re-establish network connection?

Cheers


----------



## edwardsean

gryffe said:


> Hi Edwardsean. When you say you reset the connection in Gofigure, how exactly do you do that? And does this mean you don't need to power off/on Go2 to re-establish network connection?
> Cheers



It's not significant. I just made reset the bluetooth connection by making it forget the device and pairing it again and allowing it to reconnect. It seemed to make a difference. 

I previously powered off/on 2Go a few times to reset the network connection. That definitely didn't help this situation at all. 

Like everyone else, I'm really looking forward to a firmware update. However, I'm totally in love with this unit, even as a bit of a work in progress. Knowing what I know now, I would still have bought the unit, no question. This level of sound in a mobile unit is real progress. And, like all progress, it moves in stops and starts, not unlike the connectivity issue of the  2Go.


----------



## jlbrach

InstantSilence said:


> Difficult finding a buyer for the 2go... Many are hesitant to get it due to the issues... Almost like poly...


talk about a shame, this could be such a terrific product but as is it is a trainwreck


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> From the start I would periodically lose connection and get a burst of loud white noise. However, for whatever reason, it's happening all the time now. I reset the connection in Gofigure and I think that helped but it's still occurring.


has this ever happened when playing back from SD or just wired or just wireless?

doody


----------



## Widell

Doody said:


> So in your opinion/experience, the networking drops are NOT related to overheating. That's data.
> 
> Doody


Nope, a heating issue not directly connected to dropouts, nor is  "vinylpopsandclicks".....and this is what drives me MAD!!!......that said, you can buy a stand for $50+ or get your kids (if you have kids) get creative with lego, success rate probably 20% but 100% fun while watching.....or you can just turn it on the side and keep it vertical... careful with the heavy headphone cord though.....this will keep it cooled down while connected to the charger while listening...


----------



## muski

Bill Chu said:


> About "Mojo and Poly", I haven't owned them, but heard there were many connection issue also, some cases still not fixed up to now, I don't know any users will request return their product, or Chord may need to think about massive taking back all 2go, if firmware update is not a solution.


I have both Poly and 2Go. Poly suffers from the same user-experience rough edges, esp switching modes, but once switched eg. into Roon mode, it works well. Because of the  poor wifi reception, and the clicks/pops, the 2Go experience is not on par with Poly.


----------



## Doody

Widell said:


> *vinylpopsandclicks*




i say we have a WINNER! the official name of the noises this stupid bug causes  

doody


----------



## Widell

muski said:


> I have both Poly and 2Go. Poly suffers from the same user-experience rough edges, esp switching modes, but once switched eg. into Roon mode, it works well. Because of the  poor wifi reception, and the clicks/pops, the 2Go experience is not on par with Poly.


So if I understand Poly/Mojo combo has no "vinylpopsandclicks" issue?


----------



## Widell

Doody said:


> i say we have a WINNER! the official name of the noises this stupid bug causes
> 
> doody


Damn....is this my fault using "vinylpopsandclicks" ....I am doomed for eternity in headfi....


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 12, 2020)

Same also my experience. The Chord 2GO is worse than the Chord Poly.

It is quite funny how an "audiophile" company cannot stream 2 channel audio. Yet my "consumer" Samsung 4K TV can stream 4K resolution video + 5.1 audio channels flawlessly all at the same time without any glitches.

Not sure why I paid $1300 for this 2-channel streamer, it is only worth $100 for what it does.


----------



## Widell

ubs28 said:


> Same also my experience. The Chord 2GO is worse than the Chord Poly.
> 
> It is quite funny how an "audiophile" company cannot stream 2 channel audio. Yet my "consumer" Samsung 4K TV can stream 4K resolution video + 5.1 audio channels flawlessly all at the same time without any glitches.
> 
> Not sure why I paid $1300 for this 2-channel streamer, it is only worth $100 for what it does.


As much as I love Chord H2 and headphone listening, quality is great and a step up compared to using a Node2i with optical, that without the "vinylpopsandclicks" as this kills the streamer and any "idea of high end sound" and I prefer going back to using optical (node 2i)t o have decent sound again..........this is not even comparing software like blueOS (wich actually is ok but not Roon)....guess we all need to invest in Roon....


----------



## Bill Chu

The funniest part is there are half of this group have none of our issues, including "vinylpopsandclicks". Really wants to know what is their purchase time and location (e.g. the 1st pack of 2go have less problem), setup, the router, and even the internet service provider!


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> has this ever happened when playing back from SD or just wired or just wireless?
> doody



I only play back from 2Go SD and control it from Rigelian on Mac or IOS.

Yeah, it's interesting what Bill said. I've had this issue and the max sample rate squeal from the start. However, I have never heard a single pop or click. No vinyl here.


----------



## muski

Widell said:


> So if I understand Poly/Mojo combo has no "vinylpopsandclicks" issue?


Correct.


----------



## gryffe

I sometimes find that if I have to power off Go2 it can be ages before it will power on again by pressing the config button. I've sometimes seen it take 15 minutes before it will power on. Anybody else experience this?


----------



## EdDale

Hey There Headfi team.

i thought I’d update my experiences- #vinylpopsandclicks only occur for me while using 2go with airplay. When I’m using it as a Roon endpoint over wifi it is not occurring. I haven’t used the SD card mode yet.

The thing which blows me away is how much better my music sounds using 2go over wifi as a roon endpoint than connecting direct via USB cable to the Hugo 2 direct. I’d stopped using the HUGO 2 but now I use it everyday. I hope they sort out the 2go firmware and connecting to the controller app is TERRIBLE experience. But, dang it sounds so AWESOME once it’s set up.

Ed


----------



## Infoseeker

gryffe said:


> I sometimes find that if I have to power off Go2 it can be ages before it will power on again by pressing the config button. I've sometimes seen it take 15 minutes before it will power on. Anybody else experience this?



Power off and power on again are very fast. 

Will resynch to my home wifi within 2 minutes.


----------



## ankit255

ubs28 said:


> Same also my experience. The Chord 2GO is worse than the Chord Poly.
> 
> It is quite funny how an "audiophile" company cannot stream 2 channel audio. Yet my "consumer" Samsung 4K TV can stream 4K resolution video + 5.1 audio channels flawlessly all at the same time without any glitches.
> 
> Not sure why I paid $1300 for this 2-channel streamer, it is only worth $100 for what it does.


How does chord Dave compare to Hugo 2?


----------



## InstantSilence

No pop and clicks here while SD cards, or wifi or hotspot in use. 
But still I'd like to sell it


----------



## vo_obgyn (Jun 13, 2020)

The best sound I've heard with the Hugo2 has been my current bedroom set-up:

Synology DS116 NAS > Intel NUC7i7BNH Mini PC (Roon Core) > Auralic Aries Wireless Streaming Bridge > Curious Cable USB > Chord Hugo 2 DAC/AMP > Senn HD 800S or Audeze LCD-X or Senn IE800

I auditioned the Hugo2/2Go combo and it sounded very good, but the above set-up *sounds* much better in my opinion. For me, I could see how the Hugo2/2Go combo would be great for a mobile and travel application though. The third party apps I tried for SD playback (eg. mconnect, 8Player Pro) often times could not find my 2Go. My 2Go lost its wired connection at times during my time with it. I didn't end up purchasing the 2Go.


----------



## NYanakiev

Bill Chu said:


> The funniest part is there are half of this group have none of our issues, including "vinylpopsandclicks". Really wants to know what is their purchase time and location (e.g. the 1st pack of 2go have less problem), setup, the router, and even the internet service provider!



I suffer from none of the vinylpopsandclicks- I am based in the UK and got a 2Go from the very first batch available to retailers. 
I use Hyperoptic (have a 1 gigabit connection) and the ASUS RT-AX88U. Playback using all modes available on the 2Go is as smooth as it gets.


----------



## NYanakiev

InstantSilence said:


> No pop and clicks here while SD cards, or wifi or hotspot in use.
> But still I'd like to sell it



Why, out of interest? Not happy with the sound/functionality?
In my case, 2Go has been the reason for me to go back to using my Hugo 2 a lot more. It is now back as my main listening rig.


----------



## InstantSilence

NYanakiev said:


> Why, out of interest? Not happy with the sound/functionality?
> In my case, 2Go has been the reason for me to go back to using my Hugo 2 a lot more. It is now back as my main listening rig.


No sd card control via Bluetooth on Android. 
Ocassional annoying dropouts on a great wifi network 
TT2 upgrade


----------



## gryffe

I can power off the 2Go/Hugo 2 with the remote, but cannot power it back on. Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> I can power off the 2Go/Hugo 2 with the remote, but cannot power it back on. Anybody else experiencing this?


Totally weird. No problem here. I power it on and off with the remote 1-10 times a day - for months on end now. I turn it off when I'm done listening - I find it stays pretty warm when powered-up - even if it's not pumping music out. NEVER had it skip a beat, power-cycle-wise.

Doody


----------



## ubs28

Doody said:


> Totally weird. No problem here. I power it on and off with the remote 1-10 times a day - for months on end now. I turn it off when I'm done listening - I find it stays pretty warm when powered-up - even if it's not pumping music out. NEVER had it skip a beat, power-cycle-wise.
> 
> Doody



That is interesting. I can also not power on the 2GO + Hugo 2 with the remote. But yours can apparently?

Looks like I might need to replace either the Hugo 2 or 2 Go or maybe the remote.


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> Totally weird. No problem here. I power it on and off with the remote 1-10 times a day - for months on end now. I turn it off when I'm done listening - I find it stays pretty warm when powered-up - even if it's not pumping music out. NEVER had it skip a beat, power-cycle-wise.
> 
> Doody


Wondered if it might be batteries had got a bit too weak to power on, so put brand new ones in. But no, still will not power up the units.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gryffe said:


> Wondered if it might be batteries had got a bit too weak to power on, so put brand new ones in. But no, still will not power up the units.


You can only power off and back on with the remote when the charge cable is connected to Hugo2. It's designed that way otherwise we would need to keep Hugo2's FPGA running all the time to detect the remote control signals. So when you are using Hugo2 on batteries only you can turn off using the remote but you can't turn back so we can preserve the battery life.


----------



## ubs28

Matt Bartlett said:


> You can only power off and back on with the remote when the charge cable is connected to Hugo2. It's designed that way otherwise we would need to keep Hugo2's FPGA running all the time to detect the remote control signals. So when you are using Hugo2 on batteries only you can turn off using the remote but you can't turn back so we can preserve the battery life.



Thanks for the quick response. Looks like I can power on the 2GO + Hugo 2 with the remote if it is on the charging cable indeed.

I was worried that I had to back to the dealer again for an other replacement as I already went threw a few


----------



## gryffe (Jun 15, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> You can only power off and back on with the remote when the charge cable is connected to Hugo2. It's designed that way otherwise we would need to keep Hugo2's FPGA running all the time to detect the remote control signals. So when you are using Hugo2 on batteries only you can turn off using the remote but you can't turn back so we can preserve the battery life.



Hi @Matt Bartlett 

Thanks for the reply, makes sense.

Unfortunately I cannot play music and charge at the same time, otherwise I regularly lose network connection and have to power recycle the units. The 2Go/Hugo 2 will play happy as Larry on battery power only and there is no loss of network connection, however as soon as the battery juice runs low and I have to attach the charger I'm lucky if I get 15 minutes of music without losing network connection. I should add that if there is *no* music playing, the unit will charge and retain network connectivity. Then I have also tried to play music with an almost full battery whilst simultaneously powering from the charger and again I find that I lose network connectivity. I did that to test if the amount of charge left in the battery was a factor on whether network connectivity was lost.
Any ideas what could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## mrandery (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi @Matt Bartlett

Any word on when the update to address the "vinylpopsandclicks" will be released?  I've had the 2go since launch and am fed up with the noises.  If there is no resolution in sight, I'd rather just return it and then buy it again if and when there is an update that fixes it.

While the sound is fantastic for the most part, I cannot possibly justify a £1000 streamer add on that leads to regular distraction/irritation while listening to music.

Thanks


----------



## gryffe

As I said above in post #2532 I have network problem when playing and charging at the same time. Would anyone know if using a power bank charger to keep the Go2/Hugo 2 battery topped up would work for me, and perhaps allow me to be able to play music while the battery was charging from the power bank charger without experiencing loss of network?

Saw this one for sale https://tinyurl.com/y94mhjxp


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> As I said above in post #2532 I have network problem when playing and charging at the same time. Would anyone know if using a power bank charger to keep the Go2/Hugo 2 battery topped up would work for me, and perhaps allow me to be able to play music while the battery was charging from the power bank charger without experiencing loss of network?


i can't imagine it would change anything. you're shoving the same effective juice into the USB port either way, no? one from a wall wart plugged into the house circuit, and the other off of a battery. how could H2go know the difference?

doody


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> i can't imagine it would change anything. you're shoving the same effective juice into the USB port either way, no? one from a wall wart plugged into the house circuit, and the other off of a battery. how could H2go know the difference?
> 
> doody


Yeah clutching at straws I guess. 

But technically it will power the unit though? Wonder if it would charge the unit quicker than the wall wart? If all else failed I guess I'd have a battery charger for phone lol


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> But technically it will power the unit though? Wonder if it would charge the unit quicker than the wall wart? If all else failed I guess I'd have a battery charger for phone lol



I sometimes run my H2go off of a POWERADD Pilot Pro2. This is the unit Rob Watts uses when he travels (FWIW). It charges/powers the H2go just fine. But to be clear, it isn't 'powering' H2go _per se _- it's charging the H2go batteries.

Doody


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> I sometimes run my H2go off of a POWERADD Pilot Pro2. This is the unit Rob Watts uses when he travels (FWIW). It charges/powers the H2go just fine. But to be clear, it isn't 'powering' H2go _per se _- it's charging the H2go batteries.
> 
> Doody


Thanks for replies. Time for another daft question. Whats the difference between the Poweradd at £20, and one that costs £100?


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> Thanks for replies. Time for another daft question. Whats the difference between the Poweradd at £20, and one that costs £100?


Other than battery size (mAh), the pricey unit has a selectable voltage output. Not something you need for powering USB stuff, but useful if you wanted to, say, power your Hugo M Scaler while you're at 32,000 feet (this is what Rob does with his).

Doody


----------



## gryffe

Thanks, will try the Pilot X7, nothing to lose really.


----------



## Bill Chu

mrandery said:


> Hi @Matt Bartlett
> 
> Any word on when the update to address the "vinylpopsandclicks" will be released?  I've had the 2go since launch and am fed up with the noises.  If there is no resolution in sight, I'd rather just return it and then buy it again if and when there is an update that fixes it.
> 
> ...


This is my 4th email to Chord for the 2go firmware issue, here is the reply:


----------



## Bill Chu

For those haven't got the   "vinylpopsandclicks" problem, I would like to ask: do you try to listen 2go + Hugo2 by headphone? And also would like to suggest: try to pick some music track which have a very silent segment, or some pure instrumental piano pieces. You may suddenly get some  "vinylpopsandclicks" you may not notice before.


----------



## NYanakiev

Bill Chu said:


> For those haven't got the   "vinylpopsandclicks" problem, I would like to ask: do you try to listen 2go + Hugo2 by headphone? And also would like to suggest: try to pick some music track which have a very silent segment, or some pure instrumental piano pieces. You may suddenly get some  "vinylpopsandclicks" you may not notice before.



I get none of that...


----------



## paulgc

@MoonAudio now showing end of month for @ChordElectronics 2yu. @Matt Bartlett does this sound realistic


----------



## edwardsean

paulgc said:


> @MoonAudio now showing end of month for @ChordElectronics 2yu. @Matt Bartlett does this sound realistic



Was this recently updated information to the "expected date"?


----------



## Doody

paulgc said:


> @MoonAudio now showing end of month for @ChordElectronics 2yu. @Matt Bartlett does this sound realistic


For those short on memory,  Moon's release date info for the 2go became a bit of a running joke, as they updated it every few days with new info .

Doody


----------



## Matt Bartlett

paulgc said:


> @MoonAudio now showing end of month for @ChordElectronics 2yu. @Matt Bartlett does this sound realistic


I don't know where they have got this information from as I'm afraid it is not correct. We are only just seeing the manufacturing sector opening up in the UK after the Covid lockdown so once we have some firm dates from our suppliers we will be able to let everyone know.


----------



## gghirardi

I noticed the pops and clicks, but only when the DAC is playing from SD cards and down sampling (namely because Bit Perfect is not selected in the Go Figure App: you can notice that because DSF files generate a turquoise colour on the DAC rather than the white one). Other situations where pops and clicks appear is when the SD card is being indexed. Which typically takes a lot of time for large cards. I find the indexing functionality very poorly implemented. It will reindex al every time a different SD card is selected in the GonFigure app.


----------



## Doody

gghirardi said:


> I find the indexing functionality very poorly implemented. It will reindex al every time a different SD card is selected in the GonFigure app.


It should not do this. This is a bug.

I have no such problem, though sometimes I notice it has to index a card TWICE. _shrug_

Doody


----------



## gryffe (Jun 17, 2020)

The 2Go reminds me of my old job that was in an IT department. The company was split into two different regions, Scotland and England. The Scottish programmers tested, tested and tested new products on a testing and development machine,  and the code never went to the production machine till it was fully tested, robust and ready to go.The English programmers did rudimentary testing, but their philosophy just seemed to be "to hell with it, run it live, whats the worst that can happen? If it fails we can fix it sometime and try again".

(Tongue in cheek, and I say all this a big Chord fan, but the gripes and problems people have reported with 2Go on this and other forums suggest it was released too early, and we're testing it live)


----------



## gryffe (Jun 18, 2020)

gryffe said:


> As I said above in post #2532 I have network problem when playing and charging at the same time. Would anyone know if using a power bank charger to keep the Go2/Hugo 2 battery topped up would work for me, and perhaps allow me to be able to play music while the battery was charging from the power bank charger without experiencing loss of network?
> 
> Saw this one for sale https://tinyurl.com/y94mhjxp



Oh well best laid plans.

The Powerbank charged the 2Go no problem, but unfortunately, just like the supplied Chord charger, it caused the 2Go to lose connection while playing music. I guess I was clutching at straws, and it will stilll charge my phone and the 2Go if I ever travel anywhere and need to boost the battery without mains, so not a total waste of money.

@Matt Bartlett - I guess you didn't see my  post #2532?
Have you any idea what could be causing the Go2 to lose network connection when charging at same time as playing?


----------



## Bill Chu

This Hugo2 gold version adaptor is even better than the rca -> 4.4 (1960s, 2 core)


----------



## Doody

I did some headphone listening yesterday around the house from SDcards. When I wasn't "testing things out" stuff everything worked fine. The last time I did something like this - out of the house - I had to put 2go into hot-spot mode to control it, which I wasn't a fan of (takes my phone off the 'net). In this case, 2go defaulted to my WiFi, which worked fine for control. So that's something! 

It was VERY easy to piss 2go off though - futzing around. Net-net, my slightly-zen take on the 2go at this point is to set it up how you think you need it set up (e.g., pick one WiFi network and authenticate it) and don't screw around with settings or experiment. "Set it and forget it." I'm guessing they have yet to "extremes test" the product - with weirdoes like us trying to do odd things with it and change stuff up every 15 seconds . 

It's also worth noting that each time I _have_ managed to 'confuse' 2go, a power-cycle with the little black button has aways cleared up the issues.

FWIW,
Doody


----------



## gryffe

Bill Chu said:


> This Hugo2 gold version adaptor is even better than the rca -> 4.4 (1960s, 2 core)


 What exactly are these adapters Bill? What improvements do they bring?


----------



## edwardsean

gryffe said:


> What exactly are these adapters Bill? What improvements do they bring?



How much would you say they improve SQ over the SE socket? 

Also. could you give us the links to where they can be purchased?


----------



## Bill Chu

gryffe said:


> What exactly are these adapters Bill? What improvements do they bring?


This adaptor is for rca out -> 4.4mm headphone out, since Hugo2 only have 3.5mm and 1/4" jackout, plus rca output have better control in sound stage


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> How much would you say they improve SQ over the SE socket?
> 
> Also. could you give us the links to where they can be purchased?


Wider sound stage, better control of overall sound, deeper bass, better separation between left and right audio, overall performance better

I purchase in Hong Kong, made by PW Audio, they should have website


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> How much would you say they improve SQ over the SE socket?
> 
> Also. could you give us the links to where they can be purchased?


You can just search "PW Audio" in facebook, and message them


----------



## edwardsean

Bill Chu said:


> You can just search "PW Audio" in facebook, and message them



I'll do that. What do they call this RCA adapter?


----------



## edwardsean

I found this one:
https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/...-to-rca-male-adapter-for-chord-hugo-amplifier

I think this is what you are using, right? I didn't know it was going to a 4.4mm and using the ground of the 5th pole. Brilliant! 

I would've loved this, but I just reterminated to SE for the Dave. Do you know if PW makes a 6.3mm version? I'll check with them but wondering if you ran across it.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jun 18, 2020)

Ifbyou have a 4xlr balanced headphone, wouldn't it be easier to just use a xlr-to-RCA adapter?


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> I found this one:
> https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/...-to-rca-male-adapter-for-chord-hugo-amplifier
> 
> I think this is what you are using, right? I didn't know it was going to a 4.4mm and using the ground of the 5th pole. Brilliant!
> ...


Yes it is! I don't think they will make a 6.3mm version


----------



## uzi2

Bill Chu said:


> This adaptor is for rca out -> 4.4mm headphone out, since Hugo2 only have 3.5mm and 1/4" jackout, plus rca output have better control in sound stage


How can the RCA outputs be better than the headphone jacks when they are all internally linked?


----------



## Bill Chu

edwardsean said:


> I found this one:
> https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/...-to-rca-male-adapter-for-chord-hugo-amplifier
> 
> I think this is what you are using, right? I didn't know it was going to a 4.4mm and using the ground of the 5th pole. Brilliant!
> ...


Little update, my one is "gold version", a upgrade version using better material for internal wiring


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 18, 2020)

uzi2 said:


> How can the RCA outputs be better than the headphone jacks when they are all internally linked?



This has been litigated at a few different places on Headfi.

You are exactly right, all the H2 outputs are the exact same output. As you know, the elegance of the design is that they all just go back to the one output directly tapping the pulse array D/A.

However, this is Headfi, right? When is anything exactly the same as anything else? When is anything ever simple? Are you an 80s fan? Depeche Mode said it best for us all:

"Everything counts in small amounts. Get the balance right."

RCA is obviously the same output as SE, but it's also obviously a different connection. You are separating both the L/R conductor channels and separating the ground channels. This is going to have some small but appreciable impact on the sound. I don't think it should be exaggerated, but I don't think it's an illusion either.

The one thing I'm rethinking is the value of using the 4.4s 5th pole in this. Its use makes sense in balanced design because the shielding ground can be separated to not pollute a conductor channel. However, in an unbalanced design, I'm not sure that counts in any amount. You would just use the 4 poles (L+ground, R+ground). That is still worth the effort.

To quote another 80s synth pop sensation. "If I could, I would," Erasure.


----------



## jonnyt

Adventures in crappy wi-fi episode 27:

So I haven't posted in a couple of weeks as I found a relatively stable solution for my use case. I turn the hugo2go on in view of my router in my living room having fully charged overnight and it generally works fine for the 4ish hours I use it for as long as I don't move it out of the room.
I can't charge while listening as it overheats and drops out.

For the evenings, I bought a wi-fi extender for my bedroom (even though literally every other device in my house connected perfectly well in there without it) and as long as i turned off the hugo2go in my lounge and then turned it back on with line of sight to the extender in my bedroom, it generally worked ok. If I tried to walk from one room to another with the unit switched on it always gets confused and loses connection, even though the network name is the same and all other devices have no issue transferring rooms.

As of today though, I have nothing, no connection over wi-fi, no connection over ethernet. It started when the hugo2go wouldn't connect in the second room. I used ethernet to give it a kick-start but then once I disconnected to switch back to wi-fi it lost all connection.
Nothing in either room, nothing while connected over ethernet, nothing from gofigure (although really, when has gofigure ever worked..?), doesn't appear in mConnect app or as a roon endpoint anymore. Multiple restarts have done nothing.

It's currently fully recharging and I think tomorrow, regardless of whether it decides to connect again or not, I'll be returning it. I just can't handle the constant extreme irritation with how unstable it is.

The lucky ones who don't have issues with their unit may not fully appreciate how unbelievably frustrating these issues are. We all appreciate music enough to drop £3k on a music player and presumably the same amount again on headphones and so listening to music is very important to us all. I wanted to be deep in a book right now listening to something relaxing, not spending half an hour wandering round my apartment like a crazy person.rebooting my hugo2go and connecting it to different ethernet ports in different rooms, while swearing enough to annoy my wife.

I'm sure I speak for many others on this thread that the hundreds of messages reporting issues represent thousands of hours of frustration. My dealer said there is no point swapping out the unit as they have had so many complaints from buyers that they assume all units are faulty.

It is utterly unacceptable that such an expensive, 'premium' product was released so fundamentally unfit for purpose. Many of us on this forum are fairly tech-savvy and see audio as a hobby and so don't mind a bit of problem-solving to get the best out of their kit. But for Chord to charge us a premium price and then expect us to perform the User Acceptance Testing that they seem not to have bothered with is incredibly disappointing and makes me question ever buying from Chord again in the future.


----------



## rwelles

jonnyt said:


> Adventures in crappy wi-fi episode 27:
> 
> So I haven't posted in a couple of weeks as I found a relatively stable solution for my use case. I turn the hugo2go on in view of my router in my living room having fully charged overnight and it generally works fine for the 4ish hours I use it for as long as I don't move it out of the room.
> I can't charge while listening as it overheats and drops out.
> ...



Yeah, I understand your frustration. I've exchanged emails with Chord support about drop-outs when moving between WAPs and let them know the brand/model of my WiFi setup. If you haven't already done so, you should contact them and tell them about your equipment so they can work on it.

I was an early adopter of the Poly, where the road was even rockier. It also had problems with moving between WAPs. It was eventually fixed with a firmware update. If necessary for your sanity, you should return it. Keep subbing this thread so you can find out when a firmware update resolves this issue. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## gryffe (Jun 18, 2020)

jonnyt said:


> Adventures in crappy wi-fi episode 27:
> 
> So I haven't posted in a couple of weeks as I found a relatively stable solution for my use case. I turn the hugo2go on in view of my router in my living room having fully charged overnight and it generally works fine for the 4ish hours I use it for as long as I don't move it out of the room.
> I can't charge while listening as it overheats and drops out.
> ...


I feel your pain jonnyt.
My experience is fairly similar to yours. I can listen to music for several hours on Go2/Hugo 2 as long as its running purely on battery. However I too find that I can't charge while listening as I also lose network connection. I even tried charging from a Powerbank just in case my charger was at fault, but same result. As I've stated here the Go2 is the only piece of electrical equipment in my house that experiences any kind of network issues. It is obvious that the problem is with Go2/Hugo2.
It doesn't help when Chord representatives turn a deaf ear to any requests for support here on the forum.


----------



## radnor (Jun 18, 2020)

It seems chord should sue the 2go developer. This product is clearly defective. I have been monitoring this forum and after using poly I would not even consider buying this. In fact poly still drops when in certain rooms. Just got the fiio m15.  Bullet proof wireless... chord is going to get surpassed by people that understand software and they risk becoming irrelevant. It’s sad. They should consider this an existential threat to their business. If in 2020 they are operating in 2009 they are going to go the way of the dodo.


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> It seems chord should sue the 2go developer. This product is clearly defective. I have been monitoring this forum and after using poly I would not even consider buying this. In fact poly still drops when in certain rooms. Just got the fiio m15.  Bullet proof wireless... chord is going to get surpassed by people that understand software and they risk becoming irrelevant. It’s sad. They should consider this an existential threat to their business. If in 2020 they are operating in 2009 they are going to go the way of the dodo.



I don’t own a Hugo2, so no 2Go. But I was a Poly (and Mojo) preorder and went through the slow turn-one, the pin, the drop-outs, the insouciant “I will not work just because” moments, and the hardware swap-out. I couldn’t be without Mojo/Poly now. But that’s not the point I want to make. 

After watching the Pursuit Perfect System interview with Matt Bartlett, it’s clear that Chord is small and fiercely loyal to self and local sourced design and build. That results in a clear vision and product, which is going to naturally be different and, at times, quirky. For good and bad. If they outsourced the software and ended up with a Fiio or A&K type OS, would that necessitate a different (of the shelf) hardware design?  Would the product be as “intriguing”?  I don’t know. That’s not a defense at all. I want the software to work flawlessly, whatever the design choices. and poly mostly does now, and perhaps where it does not it is due to intentional design choices (thus, the quirkiness).


----------



## radnor (Jun 18, 2020)

Your wrong here bud... this comes down to having good SW devs....  chord would not only have quirky and wonderful products.... but quirky and world class products.... and they would not churn users to other platforms.... bet they already lost $m in revenue due to their bad decisions.. the SOC guys are catching up very quick on the DAC side.... they will loose much of their future business.


radnor said:


> It seems chord should sue the 2go developer. This product is clearly defective. I have been monitoring this forum and after using poly I would not even consider buying this. In fact poly still drops when in certain rooms. Just got the fiio m15.  Bullet proof wireless... chord is going to get surpassed by people that understand software and they risk becoming irrelevant. It’s sad.





jarnopp said:


> I don’t own a Hugo2, so no 2Go. But I was a Poly (and Mojo) preorder and went through the slow turn-one, the pin, the drop-outs, the insouciant “I will not work just because” moments, and the hardware swap-out. I couldn’t be without Mojo/Poly now. But that’s not the point I want to make.
> 
> After watching the Pursuit Perfect System interview with Matt Bartlett, it’s clear that Chord is small and fiercely loyal to self and local sourced design and build. That results in a clear vision and product, which is going to naturally be different and, at times, quirky. For good and bad. If they outsourced the software and ended up with a Fiio or A&K type OS, would that necessitate a different (of the shelf) hardware design?  Would the product be as “intriguing”?  I don’t know. That’s not a defense at all. I want the software to work flawlessly, whatever the design choices. and poly mostly does now, and perhaps where it does not it is due to intentional design choices (thus, the quirkiness).


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> Your wrong here bud... this comes down to having good SW devs....  chord would not only have quirky and wonderful products.... but quirky and world class products.... and they would not churn users to other platforms.... bet they already lost $m in revenue due to their bad decisions.. the SOC guys are catching up very quick on the DAC side.... they will loose much of their future business.



I wasn’t arguing that the SW Dev was not lacking. Only trying to understand why. I agree they need better SW Dev.  But that would require a rethinking of their total approach. I would welcome it, but not a cookie-cutter implementation, but something more like finding an innovator/artist akin to Rob in the dac design arena.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Bill Chu

rwelles said:


> Yeah, I understand your frustration. I've exchanged emails with Chord support about drop-outs when moving between WAPs and let them know the brand/model of my WiFi setup. If you haven't already done so, you should contact them and tell them about your equipment so they can work on it.
> 
> I was an early adopter of the Poly, where the road was even rockier.for It also had problems with moving between WAPs. It was eventually fixed with a firmware update. If necessary for your sanity, you should return it. Keep subbing this thread so you can find out when a firmware update resolves this issue.
> 
> Good Luck!!


When will you expect for the firmware update? I have sent 4 email to Chord already, replied beta version is testing, will launch until everything stable......


----------



## Bill Chu

jarnopp said:


> I wasn’t arguing that the SW Dev was not lacking. Only trying to understand why. I agree they need better SW Dev.  But that would require a rethinking of their total approach. I would welcome it, but not a cookie-cutter implementation, but something more like finding an innovator/artist akin to Rob in the dac design arena.  Any suggestions?


This "keep searching defects process" should not be done by customers, Chord should keep update all possible solutions / actions ASAP


----------



## ubs28

Chord simply have low-tier engineers. That is the only explanation. 

Only Rob Watts is good.


----------



## ubs28

radnor said:


> It seems chord should sue the 2go developer. This product is clearly defective. I have been monitoring this forum and after using poly I would not even consider buying this. In fact poly still drops when in certain rooms. Just got the fiio m15.  Bullet proof wireless... chord is going to get surpassed by people that understand software and they risk becoming irrelevant. It’s sad. They should consider this an existential threat to their business. If in 2020 they are operating in 2009 they are going to go the way of the dodo.



Chord will be fine if they just stick to DAC’s. That is the only thing they are good at. (Unless Rob Watts decides to leave)


----------



## musickid

this is not a love song this is a sad song.......


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 19, 2020)

Well, I have set the bar very low now and I consider these product as kick-starter or go-fund me projects.

I will just wait a few months (or years like which was the case with the Poly) for it finally to work like it suppose to and not pay too much attention to it.


----------



## radnor

ubs28 said:


> Chord will be fine if they just stick to DAC’s. That is the only thing they are good at. (Unless Rob Watts decides to leave)


Yep rob watts leaves the company vaporizes... that’s the only thing they have.... but even he is being eclipsed by many others.


----------



## Audrius

Hello,
I have received my 2Go 1 month back. I was surprised how much better it sounds compared to raspberry Pi with Digi+ hat. I have ordered 2yu same day. Since that time I haven't used my TT2 at all and I am waiting for 2Yu. I am using 2Go mainly for listening through Roon on wireless network in same room (home office in Corona times). I had couple of songs skipped in Roon, but this happened only few times.
   Other use scenario- I share mobile internet from my phone and I use Bubble UPNP to stream Tidal. I am very happy with audio in my car and currently when listening to music in camping place currently. I haven't even tried Sd card yet. Somehow I did not experiance Vinyl clicks yet. For some reason MConnect does not find 2Go for me.
Happy Midsummer, Audrius


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I’ve been loving 2Go outdoors the last few weeks via hotspot.  

Beyerdynamic Xelento is a great match w 2Go. Orchestra music soundstage is beautiful.


----------



## jonnyt

ubs28 said:


> Well, I have set the bar very low now and I consider these product as kick-starter or go-fund me projects.
> 
> I will just wait a few months (or years like which was the case with the Poly) for it finally to work like it suppose to and not pay too much attention to it.


This is the perfect way to look at it. If I had paid £600 for early access on a kickstarter, with the understanding that the full version would come out a year later after I and other backers had ironed out the bugs, that would have been acceptable.
I get a saving for being a Guinea Pig and all the inconvenience that comes with it.
But to pay full price for a finished product from a high end, luxury audio company and have it not be fit for purpose is just Chord taking their customers for granted.


----------



## Doody

ubs28 said:


> Chord simply have low-tier engineers. That is the only explanation.
> 
> Only Rob Watts is good.


Does Chord employ software engineers for 2go et. al.? I got the impression that most of it was all farmed out - but I could be entirely wrong there.

As I understand it, Rob doesn't work for Chord, as such. He's a cowpoke well off the reservation and partners with Chord to do the manufacturing/distribution of his crazy stuff.

Doody


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> Does Chord employ software engineers for 2go et. al.? I got the impression that most of it was all farmed out - but I could be entirely wrong there.
> 
> As I understand it, Rob doesn't work for Chord, as such. He's a cowpoke well off the reservation and partners with Chord to do the manufacturing/distribution of his crazy stuff.
> 
> Doody


Yes, the software/circuit boards for the streamers Poly/2Go is outsourced.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Guys I understand that some of you are very frustrated but to put it into perspective the vast majority
of customers do not have these issues and are very happy with 2Go. Of course this does not mean that
we have been ignoring the problems you have identified - far from it.
We have been working very hard behind the scenes to get some fixes to you although it is far from
straightforward due to the nature of these problems but also because we have been trying to work
through what has been some of the most challenging times ever due to Coronavirus outbreak.

Anyway the good news is that next week we will be releasing a fix for the pops and clicks issue 
and also the Airplay issue.
I know you have reported other problems which we are still looking at but hopefully this will 
be good news for most of you.

As soon as I have the release day I will let you know.


----------



## joshnor713

Matt Bartlett said:


> Guys I understand that some of you are very frustrated but to put it into perspective the vast majority
> of customers do not have these issues and are very happy with 2Go. Of course this does not mean that
> we have been ignoring the problems you have identified - far from it.
> We have been working very hard behind the scenes to get some fixes to you although it is far from
> ...



Appreciate the update Matt. There's a lot of negative comments (doom and gloom) posted, but know that all of us don't feel that way. I was an early adopter and one of the first to note the vinlypopsandclicks issue. It's not a huge issue, and I've been able to enjoy my H2go just fine while I wait for the fix. I don't get all this whining and crying over it. Sure, the 2go is expensive and testing should've caught the issue. There's no way around that. But it's minor and will be fixed. Early adopter pains happen no matter what price tag. I haven't had any other issues with the 2go. It's been smooth-sailing and I enjoy it everyday. I think it's important to say that in light of all these overblown negative comments.


----------



## jonnyt

Matt I appreciate you following the thread and giving feedback but please don't minimise the network issue that many users are having. It is great that you are fixing some of the issues and I am hopeful that lots of users will be happy after the release.
But I am also aware of a sizeable percentage of 2go users having wi-fi issues, as I said previously, my dealer won't replace the unit as they have had so many users complaining about connection problems they simply assume all units are defective.

When the unit is working, it sounds fantastic, which is why I'm struggling on with it, and when I used the Hugo2 connected via USB I had very few issues.
But since 'upgrading' to the 2go, I have had nothing but problems. I had a two decade technical career so I have spent many hours testing my network, connectivity, apps etc before complaining.

Simply put, the 2go is a streamer that in many many cases, does not stream. It is incredibly picky on placement and requires a direct line of sight to the wifi router and even then often doesn't connect. 
I am unaware of more than a handful of users who can freely wander around their apartment whilst successfully using the 2go, which is the exact reason for the product existing in the first place.

It's impossible to know exactly how many users are having problems but I find it very hard to believe that the 50% of users on this thread and 80% of users in my local area who are complaining of terrible wi-fi connectivity are an anomaly. Maybe the percentage of users with serious wi-fi issues is only 30% or maybe 20% but even then, that is utterly unacceptable for a product of this price. 
Please, PLEASE work on the connectivity issues as a matter of urgency. I know things are difficult in the current circumstances, but they are difficult for all of us and the 2go was released to the public prior to the current pandemic. If I released a product to my trading desk that resulted in 20% of them being unable to work and I didn't fix it for months on end I would be fired.


----------



## jonnyt

joshnor713 said:


> Appreciate the update Matt. There's a lot of negative comments (doom and gloom) posted, but know that all of us don't feel that way. I was an early adopter and one of the first to note the vinlypopsandclicks issue. It's not a huge issue, and I've been able to enjoy my H2go just fine while I wait for the fix. I don't get all this whining and crying over it. Sure, the 2go is expensive and testing should've caught the issue. There's no way around that. But it's minor and will be fixed. Early adopter pains happen no matter what price tag. I haven't had any other issues with the 2go. It's been smooth-sailing and I enjoy it everyday. I think it's important to say that in light of all these overblown negative comments.



"Overblown negative comments"
"It's not a huge issue"
"whining and crying"

Are you deliberately trying to be as rude and patronising as possible or is it an accident?

When you last bought a car, did it fail to start 25% of the time?
When you last bought a phone, did it refuse to work unless you were standing next to your wifi router?
When you last bought a computer, did it randomly crash 4 or 5 times a week?

The number of users who have these issues for consumer goods is vanishingly small and rightly so.

If you had a friend who was suffering from any of these issues, would you accuse them of whining and tell them "hey, it's not a big issue"?

This is not a kickstarter campaign and Chord is not some local startup working out of a basement, they are supposedly a premium audio company with years of industry experience and are charging premium prices. There should not be teething problems and we should not treat ourselves as "early adopters". The product should not be released to the public unless it is ready. Either Chord didn't perform UAT or they did a terrible job of it, especially seeing as they had the same issues for the poly and don't seem to have learned from them

People who buy iPhones and Playstations and Porches on release day don't expect a large chance of their new toy simply not working and nor should they.

If you really want to say that the group of us having consistent problems with our units are overblowing our complaints, do me a simple favour; Next time you use your hugo2go, toss a coin. Head's you can use it, tails you simply cannot turn it on. Do that for a week and then come back and tell me it's "Not a big issue" and I should just "Get over it".


----------



## joshnor713 (Jun 19, 2020)

jonnyt said:


> "Overblown negative comments"
> "It's not a huge issue"
> "whining and crying"
> 
> ...



Not trying to be rude, being realistic. If it weren't for this vinlypopsandclick issue, I'd call the 2go a solid device. It's my personal opinion that the vinlypopsandclicks issue isn't a big issue, and if even so, it will be fixed soon. It's not a big deal. Now, if you're getting other issues like you mention (failing 25% of the time, wifi not working, or crashing), then sure. But just get it replaced. What I'm saying is that this isn't what's happening across the board. It's not a doom and gloom situation like the Poly saw. The only problem my unit has is vinlypopsandclicks.

I've always really been into tech. I've come to tell myself to not early adopt, because there's almost always something, whether it's a computer, phone, accessory, etc. But I still do it, lol. What I see with the 2go isn't abnormal.


----------



## jonnyt

joshnor713 said:


> Not trying to be rude, being realistic. If it weren't for this vinlypopsandclick issue, I'd call the 2go a solid device. It's my personal opinion that the vinlypopsandclicks issue isn't a big issue, and if even so, it will be fixed soon. It's not a big deal. Now, if you're getting other issues like you mention (failing 25% of the time, wifi not working, or crashing), then sure. But just get it replaced. What I'm saying is that this isn't what's happening across the board. It's not a doom and gloom situation like the Poly saw. The only problem my unit has is vinlypopsandclicks.
> 
> I've always really been into tech. I've come to tell myself to not early adopt, because there's almost always something, whether it's a computer, phone, accessory, etc. But I still do it, lol. What I see with the 2go isn't abnormal.


I guess we’ll have to agree to disagree. I can’t talk to the pops issue as I haven’t experienced it but from my three data points, i) this thread, ii) talking to 2go users on the Roon forum, iii) talking to my dealer, it seems the wi-fi connectivity issue is not isolated but quite far reaching.
And I would consider a problem with wi-fi connectivity on a product which exists purely to offer wi-fi connectivity to the Hugo2 as a pretty big deal.

And as I previously mentioned, neither I nor my dealer has any confidence that replacing the unit will make any difference as such a seemingly large percentage of the units are having the same problem.

And I'm not quite sure what you mean by early adopt? If you bought the new Naim amp soon after release, or the new Samsung 4k TV, or the latest Sennheiser cans, are you saying you wouldn't mind if there were serious usability issue? Or that you expect products less than a year or two old to be plagued with technical issues?
If so, you and I have differing expectations for high-end electronics.


----------



## radnor

joshnor713 said:


> Not trying to be rude, being realistic. If it weren't for this vinlypopsandclick issue, I'd call the 2go a solid device. It's my personal opinion that the vinlypopsandclicks issue isn't a big issue, and if even so, it will be fixed soon. It's not a big deal. Now, if you're getting other issues like you mention (failing 25% of the time, wifi not working, or crashing), then sure. But just get it replaced. What I'm saying is that this isn't what's happening across the board. It's not a doom and gloom situation like the Poly saw. The only problem my unit has is vinlypopsandclicks.
> 
> I've always really been into tech. I've come to tell myself to not early adopt, because there's almost always something, whether it's a computer, phone, accessory, etc. But I still do it, lol. What I see with the 2go isn't abnormal.


Not true.  Id estimate based on my poly experience and this forum that 80% ofnusers have the connectivity issue and those that dont simply sit in the same room with their router.  This is a systemic and inexcusable issue that over several years  of poly experience chord should have eradicated. They did not.  In any other consumer electronics sector these would all be recalled. For chord to not admit this and blame on the rona is inexcusable.


----------



## Doody

radnor said:


> ... and those that dont simply sit in the same room with their router.


Well, not to pour gasoline on the fire, but my H2go won't stream over WiFi in the same room as my router. It's either 1m or 2m away from it.

As I've said before, not a use-case I care much about (it's either physical ethernet or playback from SD cards), but definitely not optimal, of course.

Doody


----------



## radnor

Doody said:


> Well, not to pour gasoline on the fire, but my H2go won't stream over WiFi in the same room as my router. It's either 1m or 2m away from it.
> 
> As I've said before, not a use-case I care much about (it's either physical ethernet or playback from SD cards), but definitely not optimal, of course.
> 
> Doody


Agree... as much as I enjoy the poly when it works.  The sheer anger of the drops defeats the purpose.  I have started using more with airplay vs Roon and have far less connectivity issues.., but this defeats my higher fidelity mobile dreams!


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 19, 2020)

joshnor713 said:


> Not trying to be rude, being realistic. If it weren't for this vinlypopsandclick issue, I'd call the 2go a solid device. It's my personal opinion that the vinlypopsandclicks issue isn't a big issue, and if even so, it will be fixed soon. It's not a big deal. Now, if you're getting other issues like you mention (failing 25% of the time, wifi not working, or crashing), then sure. But just get it replaced. What I'm saying is that this isn't what's happening across the board. It's not a doom and gloom situation like the Poly saw. The only problem my unit has is vinlypopsandclicks.
> 
> I've always really been into tech. I've come to tell myself to not early adopt, because there's almost always something, whether it's a computer, phone, accessory, etc. But I still do it, lol. What I see with the 2go isn't abnormal.



Airplay 2 and DLNA streaming is not early adoption. My Samsung 4K TV has been doing this before Chord got their Poly somewhat working. And my Samsung 4K TV does a whole lot more than just streaming audio, it does 5.1 audio with high-resolution videos all at the same time. I even have smart speakers which cost less than the 2GO that performs better.


----------



## Burakk

There are lots of common issues which are not acceptable such a “high-end” product. Unfortunately, all this issues don’t come from a new development and invention of chord company. As an end user, I would expect from such an expensive add on product performs all other entry level products can do. We’re having WiFi problem. It’s so clear, 2go doesn’t play well with mesh WiFi networks. It doesn’t play dsd files without annoying voices. It doesn’t have a stable WiFi connection and it causes skipping songs on Roon. I have other streamers and roon end points, I have issues only my h2go setup. I don’t wanna be offensive but obviously, chord company missed sth with this product. You know what, we all convinced to buy 2go, just because we’ve trusted the quality of brand and what they promoted. We aren’t able to even access left and right sdcard database simultaneously. After Numbers  of complains and all this time, we hear sth from chord company regarding they are just solving popup noices. Some of us getting happy with this announcement. This is so pitty.


----------



## Doody

As long as this stuff gets fixed, I'll be happy. I'm already SUPER happy with H2go as Roon endpoint.

I'm okay chewing on some pain as an early adopter. This isn't Chord's expertise - they're learning. I've been on the geeky bleeding edge since the late 1970s. I've built up some thick skin.

This is nothing compared to the computer hellscape I had to deal with on a Mercedes Benz S55 - a six figure car I bought new and it spent more time in the shop than on the road. I ended up giving my dealer one of the keys so I could just email them (regularly) and say "hey - now x is screwed up" and they'd just come to my house and get it.

I believe H2go will get sorted out.

Doody


----------



## ubs28

I had also a funny experience with the Access Virus TI. When the thing got announced, everybody thought it was a hoax as it looked too crazy to be true. As you can expect, there were huge problems with it as they were doing something that was never done before. It was pretty much a Chord Poly experience.

But in the end, they got it working fine. And they made it up to us as they kept upgrading and expanding the capabilities over time. In 2020, it is still probably one of the best synthesizers on the market.

Luckly for Chord, they are not really pioneers here as other products have managed to get Airplay 2 and DLNA working. So I am more confident that they will get it correct then I was with the Access Virus TI.


----------



## radnor

This is NOT “geeky bleeding edge”.  This is the BASICS with ANY consumer electronics even 20 dollar WiFi speakers in 2020.  This is simply unacceptable.



Doody said:


> As long as this stuff gets fixed, I'll be happy. I'm already SUPER happy with H2go as Roon endpoint.
> 
> I'm okay chewing on some pain as an early adopter. This isn't Chord's expertise - they're learning. I've been on the geeky bleeding edge since the late 1970s. I've built up some thick skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doody

radnor said:


> This is NOT “geeky bleeding edge”.  This is the BASICS with ANY consumer electronics even 20 dollar WiFi speakers in 2020.  This is simply unacceptable.


I concur. Some of it is in fact completely unacceptable. Whoever Chord outsourced this stuff to took the poodle, bent it over a table, and subjected it to some serious atrocities. 

But it'll get fixed. It is simply not possible to buy complete garbage WiFi chipsets anymore. This is all about craptastic software. So it'll get fixed. It should have been fixed before it was released, obviously. 

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

jonnyt said:


> I guess we’ll have to agree to disagree. I can’t talk to the pops issue as I haven’t experienced it but from my three data points, i) this thread, ii) talking to 2go users on the Roon forum, iii) talking to my dealer, it seems the wi-fi connectivity issue is not isolated but quite far reaching.
> And I would consider a problem with wi-fi connectivity on a product which exists purely to offer wi-fi connectivity to the Hugo2 as a pretty big deal.
> 
> And as I previously mentioned, neither I nor my dealer has any confidence that replacing the unit will make any difference as such a seemingly large percentage of the units are having the same problem.
> ...



Guess I'm lucky then? Could be. I don't have wifi connectivity issues or any major issues to speak of. I've had the 2go since launch. Don't think we have to agree to disagree, think we're just not on the same page. If I was having an issue like this, I'd be right there with you. But I would replace it anyways. And if the next one has the issue. Replace it again. Then if it keeps repeating, just get your money back. When this is happening widely, Chord will get the idea. This is how the approach should be with any electronics.

By early adopt, I mean quirks that are wide spread, in any kind of electronics, no matter the price tag or the standards of a company (i.e. Apple with the butteryfly keyboards). I'm not talking about serious usability issues, which aren't as common. I've worked in manufacturing before. Quality issues get identified and fixed after a product is released, whether hardware or software. The more complicated the tougher. It really is best not to early adopt.

In the case of the 2go, it's kinda a recipe for disaster. Complicated device and small workforce. Chord definitely bit off more than they can chew with these streamers. They learned lessons definitely from the Poly fiasco, but still gots a way 2go (sry, just had to pun).


----------



## Mojo ideas

Bill Chu said:


> This adaptor is for rca out -> 4.4mm headphone out, since Hugo2 only have 3.5mm and 1/4" jackout, plus rca output have better control in sound stage


Sorry but this is total nonsense please stop using this particular forum for the promotion of this un warranted parasitic product.


----------



## Doody

@Mojo ideas John - good to see you here. Perhaps you could share some updates with the numerous happy - but still frustrated - 2go owners on where things are going with the product testing and refinement?

Thanks!
Doody


----------



## Bill Chu

Mojo ideas said:


> Sorry but this is total nonsense please stop using this particular forum for the promotion of this un warranted parasitic product.


U tried this? U used this? U heard the performance result? I am just a user, people buy it or not is none of my business.I just shared my using experience.


----------



## Bill Chu

And Chord, please focus on getting good software, again we are customers, not the one to be blamed. Using rac output for headphone output has been a usual practice for many Hong Kong headfi already, and they have many positive experience sharing. Hugo2 just have 3.5mm and 1/4 jackout, not fit for majority using 4.4 / 2.5mm headphone cable user. This is why this adaptor happened.


----------



## Bill Chu

Mojo ideas said:


> Sorry but this is total nonsense please stop using this particular forum for the promotion of this un warranted parasitic product.


If you and your Chord company just using this attitude to treat your products and customers, I just feel very sorry for you and Chord. 2go have tons of issues / problems that needed to be improved: Gofigure connecting issue (now is better after software upgrade); 3rd party playing app adaptation; dual sd card access issue; "pops and clicks"; charging issue (extremely hot, and why devices (Hugo and 2go not charging in-sync?); playing dsd file have "pops" between tracks; ......this is unacceptable for have experience of "poly + mojo", please do introspection yourself


----------



## Bill Chu

Chord, you know there are many many 2go users using their valuable hundred / thousand hours trying to fix your crappy 2go device problem, that should be your response to do it?


----------



## gryffe




----------



## MarkParity

The biggest disappointment for me is that the Poly product should have given Chord every bit of experience at this kind of device needed to get 2go working perfectly first time.

It seems despite 2 years+ of poly development and improvement 2go got the release wrong again.

Sorry Chord Electronics but that is inexcusable.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Burakk

I forgot to mention sth on my previous post,. Yes guys, I paid 1000€ + to a streamer which has a DSD support  and I'm not able to stream my DSD archive. There is an app but it's only for login details of stream services. If you wanna stream form Tidal, you need mConnect app. If you wanna access to your "One" of two slots you need to use another app which is Rigelian. Moreover, there is no such info to guide the users to these apps. ı found out after number of trials from App Store. These apps are paid of course but not a big deal. If you want to access another SD card , you need to open GoFigure app of chord and change the source sdcard. But it's not always possible to connect 2go via Gofigure app, you need to go bluetooth settings of iOS device and  delete from the list and you gotta re-pair your 2go with your iOS device. This is my experience with H2go so far. I don't assume this bugs as a minor product bugs and need to be resolved via firmware upgrade. Some of them are design faults and effect end user experience. ( like microSD access and poor app support)
Some of them are epic fail. ( DSD , wifi/network issues and GoFigure app connecting issue)  I strongly advice to Chord company to make a corporation with BluOS or take it as a reference. It works as it should be.


----------



## Bill Chu

Burakk said:


> I forgot to mention sth on my previous post,. Yes guys, I paid 1000€ + to a streamer which has a DSD support  and I'm not able to stream my DSD archive. There is an app but it's only for login details of stream services. If you wanna stream form Tidal, you need mConnect app. If you wanna access to your "One" of two slots you need to use another app which is Rigelian. Moreover, there is no such info to guide the users to these apps. ı found out after number of trials from App Store. These apps are paid of course but not a big deal. If you want to access another SD card , you need to open GoFigure app of chord and change the source sdcard. But it's not always possible to connect 2go via Gofigure app, you need to go bluetooth settings of iOS device and  delete from the list and you gotta re-pair your 2go with your iOS device. This is my experience with H2go so far. I don't assume this bugs as a minor product bugs and need to be resolved via firmware upgrade. Some of them are design faults and effect end user experience. ( like microSD access and poor app support)
> Some of them are epic fail. ( DSD , wifi/network issues and GoFigure app connecting issue)  I strongly advice to Chord company to make a corporation with BluOS or take it as a reference. It works as it should be.


For Gofigure connection issue, they have a update version (ios should be 2.04?), now I have quite smooth connection in these few days, no need to delete connection history and reconnect for the bluetooth


----------



## MSXX

Mojo ideas said:


> Sorry but this is total nonsense please stop using this particular forum for the promotion of this un warranted parasitic product.



Dear John

I think you overstepped a boundary here - and are just wrong in both your approach and statement. This is not a chord (your) support forum - though it may read like one. It's headfi - a forum for enthusiast who like music, headfi related gear and love to experiment and share their findings. So what if this adaptor is not to your liking. My guess is that he is not selling (or producing it). He is just reporting his findings - isn't this what its all about...

What would be cool - and dialogic - is if you could expand about why you see that this kind of adaptor does nothing to "improve" the sound of the Hugo. I think we all would be very interested in that. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bill Chu

MSXX said:


> Dear John
> 
> I think you overstepped a boundary here - and are just wrong in both your approach and statement. This is not a chord (your) support forum - though it may read like one. It's headfi - a forum for enthusiast who like music, headfi related gear and love to experiment and share their findings. So what if this adaptor is not to your liking. My guess is that he is not selling (or producing it). He is just reporting his findings - isn't this what its all about...
> 
> ...


I know people logical thinking all analog outputs are shared in same circuit out, why rca output will be better? This is what I want to know too, but for a user I just trust my ear, and I am very confident to tell everyone that rca output is better than 3.5mm output, and the difference is obvious: better sound stage, low frequency extension. If Chord can provide an even better adaptor for us, I will definitely buy one from Chord, but now many head-fier already tested and experienced this rac out for headphone use, and give positive result, Chord still thinking these adaptors are just bundle of crappy things, that is out of my expectation.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Bill, 

I trust my ears, but not exclusively.

I’ve learned a lot from posters’ perceptions and recommendations—-

this is especially helpful when one advises what, exactly, to listen for from a specific piece or song, recording and time mark. 

An example — listening for the lingering note from a piano —using the different filters.

I enjoy the encouragement to critical listening.


----------



## Progisus

Very suspect reaction from a company owner. All is not well in Chord land.


----------



## Widell

Burakk said:


> I forgot to mention sth on my previous post,. Yes guys, I paid 1000€ + to a streamer which has a DSD support  and I'm not able to stream my DSD archive. There is an app but it's only for login details of stream services. If you wanna stream form Tidal, you need mConnect app. If you wanna access to your "One" of two slots you need to use another app which is Rigelian. Moreover, there is no such info to guide the users to these apps. ı found out after number of trials from App Store. These apps are paid of course but not a big deal. If you want to access another SD card , you need to open GoFigure app of chord and change the source sdcard. But it's not always possible to connect 2go via Gofigure app, you need to go bluetooth settings of iOS device and  delete from the list and you gotta re-pair your 2go with your iOS device. This is my experience with H2go so far. I don't assume this bugs as a minor product bugs and need to be resolved via firmware upgrade. Some of them are design faults and effect end user experience. ( like microSD access and poor app support)
> Some of them are epic fail. ( DSD , wifi/network issues and GoFigure app connecting issue)  I strongly advice to Chord company to make a corporation with BluOS or take it as a reference. It works as it should be.



+1 my node 2i has been working flawless since purchase and BluOs is second only to Roon.....


----------



## jonnyt

Burakk said:


> I forgot to mention sth on my previous post,. Yes guys, I paid 1000€ + to a streamer which has a DSD support  and I'm not able to stream my DSD archive. There is an app but it's only for login details of stream services. If you wanna stream form Tidal, you need mConnect app. If you wanna access to your "One" of two slots you need to use another app which is Rigelian. Moreover, there is no such info to guide the users to these apps. ı found out after number of trials from App Store. These apps are paid of course but not a big deal. If you want to access another SD card , you need to open GoFigure app of chord and change the source sdcard. But it's not always possible to connect 2go via Gofigure app, you need to go bluetooth settings of iOS device and  delete from the list and you gotta re-pair your 2go with your iOS device. This is my experience with H2go so far. I don't assume this bugs as a minor product bugs and need to be resolved via firmware upgrade. Some of them are design faults and effect end user experience. ( like microSD access and poor app support)
> Some of them are epic fail. ( DSD , wifi/network issues and GoFigure app connecting issue)  I strongly advice to Chord company to make a corporation with BluOS or take it as a reference. It works as it should be.


The fact that there is no proper app support, or even guidance for which of the multiple apps you need to buy to even use the product is almost as disappointing as the fact that the unit itself rarely even works.
Can you even imagine the design phase for this?

"So guys, we'll have a control app?"
"Well, yes but it will only connect the unit to wifi."
"Not play from the SD cards?"
"No, you'll need a third party app for that"
"But this third party app, it'll let you stream from your NAS?"
"Er, no. Another app"
"Jesus, but then Tidal streaming as well?"
"Hmm, not sure how to put this, tidal streaming will need yet another app"
"crap, so will we wrap these all up together and instruct our users on how best to set up?
"Well, we thought we'd just let people figure it out for themselves."
"Right. Well I suppose our internal app is rock solid with it's connection, ability to connect to the Hugo and it has a state of the art UI?"
"...................................."


----------



## Burakk

jonnyt said:


> The fact that there is no proper app support, or even guidance for which of the multiple apps you need to buy to even use the product is almost as disappointing as the fact that the unit itself rarely even works.
> Can you even imagine the design phase for this?
> 
> "So guys, we'll have a control app?"
> ...



+ 1 for the UI of GoFigure app. I spent 10 min. to find quality selection of stream service. It gives an error which states username or password error,  if you don't choose ( it's not easy to find it) stream quality. Probably, Chord couldn't find any 3rd party solution to connect 2go to wifi. They wouldn't publish GoFigure app.  Moreover, I'm sure the product would have a button configuration for left/right microSD card selection ( like hold  power+filter together).  There's nothing more the app can do.


----------



## Bill Chu

Burakk said:


> + 1 for the UI of GoFigure app. I spent 10 min. to find quality selection of stream service. It gives an error which states username or password error,  if you don't choose ( it's not easy to find it) stream quality. Probably, Chord couldn't find any 3rd party solution to connect 2go to wifi. They wouldn't publish GoFigure app.  Moreover, I'm sure the product would have a button configuration for left/right microSD card selection ( like hold  power+filter together).  There's nothing more the app can do.


2 card slots is another strange design, of course the best scenario should show both card at the same time; second best would be a quick button, just as Burakk said, through the hard button in Hugo, toggle the card select; now the arrangement is bad - through GoFigure apps. I better live with single card slot, as most of the DAP is single card slot (of course most of them have internal storage, while 2go + Hugo2 have not). Remembered Matt@Chord promise will improve the access card issue later in this forum, but again this is not an excuse, this is definitely a design fault, why not fix it before launch the product? Everyone buying 2go complained this 2 card access, can Chord have a thought about customers' feeling?


----------



## jonnyt

Mojo ideas said:


> Sorry but this is total nonsense please stop using this particular forum for the promotion of this un warranted parasitic product.


Did I misunderstand this post or did the actual _owner _of Chord just parachute into a thread of passionate Chord customers, all of whom have spent at least £3000 on his products and rudely insult a forum member and customer without addressing a single one of the issues we're discussing?

I take it someone skipped the social media training day..?

If we're having senior Chord staff reply here, it would be amazing if someone could address the myriad connection issues many of us are having with the 2go


----------



## Bill Chu

jonnyt said:


> Did I misunderstand this post or did the actual _owner _of Chord just parachute into a thread of passionate Chord customers, all of whom have spent at least £3000 on his products and rudely insult a forum member and customer without addressing a single one of the issues we're discussing?
> 
> I take it someone skipped the social media training day..?
> 
> If we're having senior Chord staff reply here, it would be amazing if someone could address the myriad connection issues many of us are having with the 2go


Just like most of the politicians sidetrack our focus......


----------



## Burakk

Mojo ideas said:


> Sorry but this is total nonsense please stop using this particular forum for the promotion of this un warranted parasitic product.



I wish this had our only problem. But, even so thanks for your kind interest.


----------



## jonnyt

And just like clockwork as I sit here typing, here is my 2go right this minute, in line of sight to my Gigabit router, losing connection as I try to stream via roon.

Nothing else in my apartment EVER has this problem, not phones, laptops, ipads, sonos speakers, smartwatches, games systems, tvs etc.

Right now my kids are out and wife asleep so there is literally no load on the network except me trying and failing to stream a flac file approximately 3 metres...


----------



## endre83

Matt Bartlett said:


> Guys I understand that some of you are very frustrated but to put it into perspective the vast majority
> of customers do not have these issues and are very happy with 2Go. Of course this does not mean that
> we have been ignoring the problems you have identified - far from it.
> We have been working very hard behind the scenes to get some fixes to you although it is far from
> ...


I know that some audiophile companies think that they can push the boundaries of financial market logic with each product. And I think they do it deliberately. Still  I would say that a small streamer device only compatible with two in-house products  that retails for roughly 1200€ should not fail that hard. My device is simply in its box and waiting. Every once in while I check this forum thread if the issues are fixed and walk away disappointed...

Giving triple QC items to reviewers is not cool to get all the customers into buying and then saying "guys chill and ****" 

For 1200 € you get  a fully functioning  55" 4K OLED  TV
For 1200 € you get so much consumer electronics that are tested before release that one really has the feeling that Chord just ignores his customers experience..
It is the worst user experience for that kind of money I ever had with any electronic device. The apps are a joke, the pops are a joke, and this comment is a joke. 

Sometime all you have to do is step up and say: Sorry guys we f@cked up . 

Not cool.


----------



## Progisus

Perhaps John should take a step back and let Matt be the face of the company on the net as he was promoted into. I have a TT2 on order to go with my other Chord collection. I hope it’s not my last.


----------



## Doody

Bill Chu said:


> 2 card slots is another strange design, of course the best scenario should show both card at the same time; second best would be a quick button, just as Burakk said, through the hard button in Hugo, toggle the card select; now the arrangement is bad - through GoFigure apps. I better live with single card slot, as most of the DAP is single card slot (of course most of them have internal storage, while 2go + Hugo2 have not). Remembered Matt@Chord promise will improve the access card issue later in this forum, but again this is not an excuse, this is definitely a design fault, why not fix it before launch the product? Everyone buying 2go complained this 2 card access, can Chord have a thought about customers' feeling?


I believe we've been told here that they're working on the two-card access thing. I'm guessing there's a software way to fix it by putting the indices for both cards on each card. If you swap cards a ton this will be annoying (reindexing), but if you just have two cards (like me) it shouldn't be an issue.

FWIW, I don't find the card switching that annoying at all - but YMMV - and I do welcome an update to stop it altogether. I am VERY happy they did two card slots on the 2go - 1TB simply is not adequate (and 2TB cards don't seem to be coming anytime soon).

Doody


----------



## gghirardi

There Is another flaw in the design of the product: as
soon as
you mounted the 2go on the Hugo, you are
killing the USB Dac capability. Which means that if you want to use the DAC through USB input il you have to dismantle the 2go. frustrating.


----------



## edwardsean

Doody said:


> I believe we've been told here that they're working on the two-card access thing. I'm guessing there's a software way to fix it by putting the indices for both cards on each card. If you swap cards a ton this will be annoying (reindexing), but if you just have two cards (like me) it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> FWIW, I don't find the card switching that annoying at all - but YMMV - and I do welcome an update to stop it altogether. I am VERY happy they did two card slots on the 2go - 1TB simply is not adequate (and 2TB cards don't seem to be coming anytime soon).
> 
> Doody



Hey, adding the indices seems like a handy workaround until the issue is resolved.

Can you post instructions or a link?


----------



## radnor

Progisus said:


> Perhaps John should take a step back and let Matt be the face of the company on the net as he was promoted into. I have a TT2 on order to go with my other Chord collection. I hope it’s not my last.


Have TT2 and MSCALER... selling and going with  a company that gets software... DCS.


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> Hey, adding the indices seems like a handy workaround until the issue is resolved.
> 
> Can you post instructions or a link?


no no - this is my theory on how they're going to 'fix' it. 

there's nothing to do at this point. and i could be wrong.

doody


----------



## Progisus

radnor said:


> Have TT2 and MSCALER... selling and going with  a company that gets software... DCS.


One of the reasons I sold mscaler for a well designed and upgraded frequently software based scaler - HQPlayer. I do like the Chord signature though. Enjoy your DCS. I’ve heard many good things.


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 20, 2020)

I understand the frustration, both at the software and at Chord's response. It's hard for me to think these issues are actually specific to our small community. If we, as a group, can't figure out how to get it to run smoothly, I don't know how casual users somehow lucked into flawless operation.

It makes more sense to me that this is just where the most vocal users congregate. We are the most vocal, because we are some of the most committed users of audio products.

My hope is that this not devolve into Headfi vs. Chord to the mutual disbenefit of us both. There's a lot of tribal fear and anger in the atmosphere right now. Music is our collective refuge. My plea is that we try to treat each other with maturity, respect, and even, grace.

I am a Chord loyalist.

I think the Bartok looks amazing and I envy what DCS has done with Mosaic! For my part, I'm doubling down on 2Go. I'm waiting to add 2Yu with possibly a second 2Go for Dave, my squealing issue and all.

That's just where I've landed in my personal choice. I'm sticking with Chord, but I do ask from Chord, @Matt Bartlett,@Mojo ideas, that Chord sticks with us. We are a valuable asset because, again, I don't think the majority of users are having trouble free experiences. I think you're not hearing from them at the same level. We're your friends. We may get the most upset, but it's also because we represent some of the people that love your products the most.


----------



## jonnyt

edwardsean said:


> I understand the frustration, both at the software and at Chord's response. It's hard for me to think these issues are actually specific to our small community. If we, as a group, can't figure out how to get it to run smoothly, I don't know how casual users somehow lucked into flawless operation.
> 
> It makes more sense to me that this is just where the most vocal users congregate. We are the most vocal, because we are some of the most committed users of audio products.
> 
> ...


Perfectly put.


----------



## Widell

edwardsean said:


> I understand the frustration, both at the software and at Chord's response. It's hard for me to think these issues are actually specific to our small community. If we, as a group, can't figure out how to get it to run smoothly, I don't know how casual users somehow lucked into flawless operation.
> 
> It makes more sense to me that this is just where the most vocal users congregate. We are the most vocal, because we are some of the most committed users of audio products.
> 
> ...


+1 well said! 
Agree with you and we should give Chord the benefit of the doubt to fix this, especially the ” vinylpopsandclicks” that is honestly drivning me mad 🤦🏼‍♂️  The rest will be ironed out with time I hope! But chord has a Lesson to learn from bigger players who manage to actually get it right first time around, respect Chord beeing a bespoke hifi company with all manufacturing and developing in uk when the rest of the world are relying on china, so yes dissapointed but trying to be patient....cautiously positive all will be ok at the end...


----------



## muski

radnor said:


> This is NOT “geeky bleeding edge”.  This is the BASICS with ANY consumer electronics even 20 dollar WiFi speakers in 2020.  This is simply unacceptable.


My Slimdevices SB3 has better wifi connectivity than my 2Go. It was introduced in 2005, FIFTEEN YEARS AGO!


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 21, 2020)

PANURUS said:


> If you owned a Chord amplifier, you would find this comment excessive.
> I will listen to the new Ultima 6 soon. I am sure it will have this exceptional signature of the Chord amps. So, John Frank is very good too.



To be honest, I have been far more impressed with Esoteric. However Chord their DAC’s are incredible for the price though (hence why I picked up the Chord Dave as I thought it was a steal in comparison to much more expensive DAC’s)

I have not tested the latest high-end DAC’s in 2020 as I am not in the market for a new one though.


----------



## tonyl59

I have made a few small adjustments to my original Hugo leather case to keep the KSE1500 ready to go when I want to use it (using Oppo PM-1 in the photos). It also leaves 2Go exposed for simpler disconnection when I have 2Yu. And it saves having to buy another case 🙂.


----------



## jhoneyball

i'll believe chord is starting to understand the hole that they are in when they initiate a proper beta test program.


----------



## gryffe




----------



## Edric Li (Jun 21, 2020)

Mojo ideas said:


> Sorry but this is total nonsense please stop using this particular forum for the promotion of this un warranted parasitic product.



Ok this is it. I'm returning my 2go tomorrow. Who the hell calls out its own customers for talk about a third party accessory that we shouldn't have needed in the first place? What is wrong with you?

1. Hugo 2 rca out *does* sound better than phone out. This is a known fact, even if it is not by design. Search "hugo2" on twitter and you'll see most of the Japanese users are using some sort of adapter to listen from the rca out. We aren't complaining about it, even though we could. If an engineer of yours cannot hear it on speakers or headphones then I'm ... speechless.

2. I've had my 2go for 3 weeks now. I find the time I spend listening to music drastically decreases from when I was with my previous gear, thanks to this piece of hardware that rarely works. My experience is from attempting to play music from SD card via MPD, controlled by an iphone through a dedicated external router using various MPD client apps.
- 60% of the time the 2go does not power on together when hugo2 is powered on. I have to long press the config button to turn on the 2go.​- 30% of the time even the config button does not turn on the 2go. No, it does not even turn on!​- 30% of the time the config button turns on the 2go, but it does not connect to my wifi, whether or not the network indicator says so.​- 40% of the time 2go does power on together with hugo2.​- 30% of the time I can listen to my music, only to be interrupted <5 mins in. The 2go will disconnect from the network and stop playing music, whether or not the network indicator says so.​- 10% of the time I can listen to my music in peace. Damn the hugo2 can sing.​
3. As for the gofigure app, I actually don't think there is much to improve: when my 2go works (that 10% of the time), I can toggle it's setting in the app. When my 2go is acting funny (that 90% of the time), the app won't be able to find my 2go (via bluetooth). So yeah, the app is fine; it's just useless (aside from the initial setup, which took me hours). Don't expect to fix connection issues with it.

4. I plan to get a used ak3xx player and use the ak connect feature with the hugo2.

5. Bottom line: don't buy the 2go unless you need a break from the music you love.


----------



## Doody

jhoneyball said:


> i'll believe chord is starting to understand the hole that they are in when they initiate a proper beta test program.


I sure hope so. But I'm curious to hear why you believe this - please share?

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

People are so touchy these days. I don't see a problem with what John said (not coming from someone who is super Chord fan). I think it's entertaining actually. John, like most creators of a product, is passionate with what he's done with the H2, and there's likely a valid reason why he thinks this 'parasitic' (though, in hindsight, it would've been better if he explained why). Chord's DAC/amp design is thoroughly thought-out and I would totally expect that kind of reaction to someone promoting a "solution" that we're not sure has been as thought-out or integrated properly for their system. Chill out y'all.


----------



## Mediahound (Jun 21, 2020)

Edric Li said:


> Hugo 2 rca out *does* sound better than phone out. This is a known fact, even if it is not by design. Search "hugo2" on twitter and you'll see most of the Japanese users are using some sort of adapter to listen from the rca out. We aren't complaining about it, even though we could. If an engineer of yours cannot hear it on speakers or headphones then I'm ... speechless.



All the jacks are connected to the exact same output. Either the difference you're hearing is placebo effect, or, you're running in to this:


----------



## Edric Li

Mediahound said:


> All the jacks are connected to the exact same output. Either the difference you're hearing is placebo effect, or, you're running in to this:



Literally a few pages back someone gave its own explanation of how different jacks connected to the same output can sound different. I can hear the difference loud and clear, speakers or headphones. I am fairly surprised that people actually can't. I trust my ears; you can trust this reviewer's.


----------



## Edric Li (Jun 21, 2020)

joshnor713 said:


> People are so touchy these days. I don't see a problem with what John said (not coming from someone who is super Chord fan). I think it's entertaining actually. John, like most creators of a product, is passionate with what he's done with the H2, and there's likely a valid reason why he thinks this 'parasitic' (though, in hindsight, it would've been better if he explained why). Chord's DAC/amp design is thoroughly thought-out and I would totally expect that kind of reaction to someone promoting a "solution" that we're not sure has been as thought-out or integrated properly for their system. Chill out y'all.



But accusing a customer of promoting a product for no evidence? That's insulting! What's next, blame me for using a headphone amp with the hugo2 because he thinks the amp in hugo2 is well thought-out?


----------



## Bill Chu

Hifi world is full of mysteries. Guys maybe correct me if I am wrong, RCA is a kind of unbalanced standard (negative and ground together); for 3.5mm and 1/4" jack output, at least it's called balanced (negative and ground pole separate). So normally speaking balanced signal will be better for long run cable in noise reduction. In our headfi world, normal cable is only 1.2m, balanced / unbalanced should not be critical, the rest maybe video talking about "cross-talk". RCA have an advantage of left and right channel separation in space, it really have a few cm distance separation between left and right channel, that is quite critical for headfi listening, and still not mentioned about the conductor for connecting the circuit.

Yes I love physics and science, but I trust my ears also.


----------



## Bill Chu

In addition, I have not just heard one RCA adaptor, but 2 adaptors, and I could tell there are big difference of the performance between these 2, just like you listen to different earphone cables.


----------



## kkrazik2008

Bill Chu said:


> Hifi world is full of mysteries. Guys maybe correct me if I am wrong, RCA is a kind of unbalanced standard (negative and ground together); for 3.5mm and 1/4" jack output, at least it's called balanced (negative and ground pole separate). So normally speaking balanced signal will be better for long run cable in noise reduction. In our headfi world, normal cable is only 1.2m, balanced / unbalanced should not be critical, the rest maybe video talking about "cross-talk". RCA have an advantage of left and right channel separation in space, it really have a few cm distance separation between left and right channel, that is quite critical for headfi listening, and still not mentioned about the conductor for connecting the circuit.
> 
> Yes I love physics and science, but I trust my ears also.


This literally the most insane reasoning for using the rca out, separation in space.... NASA is looking for candidates with exceptional hearing, almost X-Men like ability to their mission to Mars. I suggest you volunteer....

Can this thread go back to discussion around the 2Go? Or whatever vinyl pop click issue that’s many repeat posters continue to complain about?


----------



## Bill Chu

kkrazik2008 said:


> This literally the most insane reasoning for using the rca out, separation in space.... NASA is looking for candidates with exceptional hearing, almost X-Men like ability to their mission to Mars. I suggest you volunteer....
> 
> Can this thread go back to discussion around the 2Go? Or whatever vinyl pop click issue that’s many repeat posters continue to complain about?


Good for u cannot hear the difference


----------



## Mediahound (Jun 21, 2020)

It is true that Rob Watts has stated that on the Mojo, one of the outputs is slightly higher quality since it's farther away from the control or power/charge circuitry,  but I have never heard this being verified for the Hugo 2 as all the analog out jacks on the Hugo 2 are connected together so it would not likely matter. Whereas on the Mojo, it's actually 2 separate outputs.


----------



## jhoneyball

Doody said:


> I sure hope so. But I'm curious to hear why you believe this - please share?
> 
> Doody



Given the problems, wouldnt you expect chord to have a visible public beta program? Proper forums for reporting, bug tracking numbers, beta builds etc etc? This impacts not only poly but 2go, and hence 2yu (and the hugo2 and mojo obviously as paired items).

And we are now some 2 years into this experience. I use my 2go/hugo2 on wired ethernet with roon, where it works very well (although still isnt certified by roon yet). But the go-figure app is just horrible to use in almost every area, and the firmware for wifi is unstable and unreliable. I have some wifi here which it simply doesnt see, for example.

(shameless plug - my review of 2go is out in the new issue of hificritic)


----------



## jonnyt

joshnor713 said:


> People are so touchy these days. I don't see a problem with what John said (not coming from someone who is super Chord fan). I think it's entertaining actually. John, like most creators of a product, is passionate with what he's done with the H2, and there's likely a valid reason why he thinks this 'parasitic' (though, in hindsight, it would've been better if he explained why). Chord's DAC/amp design is thoroughly thought-out and I would totally expect that kind of reaction to someone promoting a "solution" that we're not sure has been as thought-out or integrated properly for their system. Chill out y'all.


Are you serious here? As a hobby, we are completely surrounded by after-market tweaks, upgrades and products. 
Can you even imagine the head of Sennheiser insulting a customer on a public forum because they replaced their HD800 cables, or the CEO of Schiit getting pi**ed off because someone replaced their power cable?

I have no idea if the different outputs sound the same or not but that is not the point, anyone representing a company in public should be measured and professional, that's just corporate comms 101. That the head of Chord would be so completely oblivious to polite, professional public communications standards is, at least to me, worrying.

Oh, and telling people with a genuine reason to be frustrated to "chill out" is like yelling "You should smile more" at a random woman walking down the street, ie, ignorant and annoying.


----------



## gryffe

jonnyt said:


> Are you serious here? As a hobby, we are completely surrounded by after-market tweaks, upgrades and products.
> Can you even imagine the head of Sennheiser insulting a customer on a public forum because they replaced their HD800 cables, or the CEO of Schiit getting pi**ed off because someone replaced their power cable?
> 
> I have no idea if the different outputs sound the same or not but that is not the point, anyone representing a company in public should be measured and professional, that's just corporate comms 101. That the head of Chord would be so completely oblivious to polite, professional public communications standards is, at least to me, worrying.
> ...


A cynic might think the head of Chord was bricking it because the 2Go has so far been found to be a bit of a "white elephant", and the innocuous post about the RCA plugs somehow pushed him over the edge.


----------



## radnor

Widell said:


> +1 well said!
> Agree with you and we should give Chord the benefit of the doubt to fix this, especially the ” vinylpopsandclicks” that is honestly drivning me mad 🤦🏼‍♂️  The rest will be ironed out with time I hope! But chord has a Lesson to learn from bigger players who manage to actually get it right first time around, respect Chord beeing a bespoke hifi company with all manufacturing and developing in uk when the rest of the world are relying on china, so yes dissapointed but trying to be patient....cautiously positive all will be ok at the end...





Doody said:


> I sure hope so. But I'm curious to hear why you believe this - please share?
> 
> Doody





gryffe said:


> A cynic might think the head of Chord was bricking it because the 2Go has so far been found to be a bit of a "white elephant", and the innocuous post about the RCA plugs somehow pushed him over the edge.


for what it’s worth... the headless DAP concept is brilliant.... and what Chord is attempting to do here is to be saluted.... but they screwed the pooch with implementation.

now imagine a fully integrated mojopoly but based on current gen tech with real smartphone industrial design chops... smaller than the existing mojo alone... with NO connectivity issues.  that would be killer. Maybe I’ll build one.


----------



## jonnyt

radnor said:


> for what it’s worth... the headless DAP concept is brilliant.... and what Chord is attempting to do here is to be saluted.... but they screwed the pooch with implementation.
> 
> now imagine a fully integrated mojopoly but based on current gen tech with real smartphone industrial design chops... smaller than the existing mojo alone... with NO connectivity issues.  that would be killer. Maybe I’ll build one.


No connectivity issues and a proper control app? Yes please!
While we're fantasising, can I throw in a usb-c connection instead of the ridiculous micro socket..?


----------



## radnor

jonnyt said:


> No connectivity issues and a proper control app? Yes please!
> While we're fantasising, can I throw in a usb-c connection instead of the ridiculous micro socket..?


Usb c and 4.4mm balanced. This thing would rock.


----------



## Infoseeker

radnor said:


> Usb c and 4.4mm balanced. This thing would rock.



Remember Chord is using their own fpga. There is no two dacs. No need for 4.4mm balance just for the sake of adding it.


----------



## radnor

Infoseeker said:


> Remember Chord is using their own fpga. There is no two dacs. No need for 4.4mm balance just for the sake of adding it.


This would not be designed by chord!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

gryffe said:


> A cynic might think the head of Chord was bricking it because the 2Go has so far been found to be a bit of a "white elephant", and the innocuous post about the RCA plugs somehow pushed him over the edge.



Cynic?

how about...
conspiracy theorist?


----------



## gryffe

Peter Hyatt said:


> Cynic?
> 
> how about...
> conspiracy theorist?


Call it whatever you want, it's all semantics. Bottom line is there are many people reporting issues with a £1k piece of equipment, and the head of Chord is acting like someone who is aware that the pressure is mounting for a solution before people go further than just posting on a few hifi forums .


----------



## radnor

gryffe said:


> Call it whatever you want, it's all semantics. Bottom line is there are many people reporting issues with a £1k piece of equipment, and the head of Chord is acting like someone who is aware that the pressure is mounting for a solution before people go further than just posting on a few hifi forums .


If everyone returns the 2go... and orders stop... WATCH how fast they hire real engineers to fix this.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Stage one of the firmware rollout has just completed.
There are now new versions of Gofigure for Android and iOS released which will be available across the world over the next 24 hours. V 1.2.90 for Android , V2.05 for iOS.
These include bug fixes and some essential updates for the new 2Go firmware.


----------



## jhoneyball (Jun 22, 2020)

ok will try tonight -- lets see how many of my checklist has been fixed. (hasnt arrived in either playstore or ios store so far, but will recheck later)


----------



## Doody

Matt Bartlett said:


> Stage one of the firmware rollout has just completed.
> There are now new versions of Gofigure for Android and iOS released which will be available across the world over the next 24 hours. V 1.2.90 for Android , V2.05 for iOS.
> These include bug fixes and some essential updates for the new 2Go firmware.


Good news! Progress FTW!

Is there a changelog? Happy to test against it. You know you have a largely-willing set of idiots here willing to do free labor for you .

Doody


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Doody said:


> Good news! Progress FTW!
> 
> Is there a changelog? Happy to test against it. You know you have a largely-willing set of idiots here willing to do free labor for you .
> 
> Doody


Here is a basic list but primarily the update to Gofigure is to optimise operation with the upcoming firmware release. 

• playlist refresh
• battery status fix (requires updated firmware)
• additional radio stations
• DSD/bit perfect volume fixing 
• general prompt message fixes
• BT pin when connecting via WiFi fix 
• toggle switch changes (Android)
• WiFi network settings stability improvements
• music services login credentials fix
• manual SUBMIT button in WiFi settings fix 
• WiFi switching wait message.


----------



## jonnyt

Matt Bartlett said:


> Here is a basic list but primarily the update to Gofigure is to optimise operation with the upcoming firmware release.
> 
> • playlist refresh
> • battery status fix (requires updated firmware)
> ...


fingers crossed!


----------



## jarnopp

Matt Bartlett said:


> Here is a basic list but primarily the update to Gofigure is to optimise operation with the upcoming firmware release.
> 
> • playlist refresh
> • battery status fix (requires updated firmware)
> ...



Thanks, Matt. Are there any fixes that apply to Poly or are they all specific to 2Go?


----------



## NYanakiev

gryffe said:


> I feel your pain jonnyt.
> My experience is fairly similar to yours. I can listen to music for several hours on Go2/Hugo 2 as long as its running purely on battery. However I too find that I can't charge while listening as I also lose network connection. I even tried charging from a Powerbank just in case my charger was at fault, but same result. As I've stated here the Go2 is the only piece of electrical equipment in my house that experiences any kind of network issues. It is obvious that the problem is with Go2/Hugo2.
> It doesn't help when Chord representatives turn a deaf ear to any requests for support here on the forum.



Weird. I mostly use Hugo2Go in desktop mode ie connected to power. No issues


----------



## NYanakiev (Jun 23, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Guys I understand that some of you are very frustrated but to put it into perspective the vast majority
> of customers do not have these issues and are very happy with 2Go. Of course this does not mean that
> we have been ignoring the problems you have identified - far from it.
> We have been working very hard behind the scenes to get some fixes to you although it is far from
> ...



Thank you for the update. For me things have been going swimmingly from the start on all fronts but I am glad that you guys have been keeping busy with 2Go!


----------



## rwelles

Bill Chu said:


> Hifi world is full of mysteries. Guys maybe correct me if I am wrong, RCA is a kind of unbalanced standard (negative and ground together); for 3.5mm and 1/4" jack output, at least it's called balanced (negative and ground pole separate). So normally speaking balanced signal will be better for long run cable in noise reduction. In our headfi world, normal cable is only 1.2m, balanced / unbalanced should not be critical, the rest maybe video talking about "cross-talk". RCA have an advantage of left and right channel separation in space, it really have a few cm distance separation between left and right channel, that is quite critical for headfi listening, and still not mentioned about the conductor for connecting the circuit.
> 
> Yes I love physics and science, but I trust my ears also.





Bill Chu said:


> In addition, I have not just heard one RCA adaptor, but 2 adaptors, and I could tell there are big difference of the performance between these 2, just like you listen to different earphone cables.



"Balanced" can mean different things, depending on whether you are talking about headphone amplifiers or audio cables.

For headphones, it means completely separate (unconnected) ground for each channel. Hence the need for 4 conductors. "Single Ended" combines the grounds for each channel.

For cables, it means the primary signal is split and one part is inverted from the other, along with a separate ground and shield.. This provides superior interference (think RFI) rejection, allowing for much longer cable runs. For unbalanced cables, the negative, ground, and shield are combined together. 

I suspect (but haven't seen any schematics) the the grounds for the RCA jack are combined inside the H2. So the adaptors you've tried may provide a separate ground for each channel to the headphone, the grounds still (probably??) are not separated at the amp stage. Thus, the signal at the headphone is not truly balanced.

The fact that you can distinctively the difference is interesting. It could be that my guess about the H2 is wrong. Otherwise, you may be experiencing confirmation bias.

Of course, it's your ears and your money, so enjoy!! At times, even confirmation bias can be an enjoyable, if misleading, experience.


----------



## NYanakiev

@Matt Bartlett when should we expect the actual 2Go firmware update?


----------



## jhoneyball

“Minor bug fixes”

oh dear.


----------



## jhoneyball

And no sign of firmware


----------



## Bill Chu

jhoneyball said:


> “Minor bug fixes”
> 
> oh dear.


For Gofigure, ios have upgrade version (2.05), but Android not yet, still 1.2.86


----------



## jhoneyball

jhoneyball said:


> And no sign of firmware





Bill Chu said:


> For Gofigure, ios have upgrade version (2.05), but Android not yet, still 1.2.86


this is ios


----------



## jhoneyball

And the new build


----------



## gryffe

Bill Chu said:


> For Gofigure, ios have upgrade version (2.05), but Android not yet, still 1.2.86


I'm Android and on version 0.9.1 which is apparently the most up to date. Where are you seeing 1.2.86 for Android?


----------



## Bill Chu

gryffe said:


> I'm Android and on version 0.9.1 which is apparently the most up to date. Where are you seeing 1.2.86 for Android?


Your 0.9.1 is 2go firmware version, 1.2.86 is the version for GoFigure


----------



## gryffe

Bill Chu said:


> Your 0.9.1 is 2go firmware version, 1.2.86 is the version for GoFigure


Aah right, gotcha!


----------



## jhoneyball

No firmware offered for my polymojo either


----------



## Widell

Bill Chu said:


> Your 0.9.1 is 2go firmware version, 1.2.86 is the version for GoFigure


GoFigure ios app updated, 2GO nit yet available.


----------



## edwardsean

rwelles said:


> "Balanced" can mean different things, depending on whether you are talking about headphone amplifiers or audio cables.
> 
> For headphones, it means completely separate (unconnected) ground for each channel. Hence the need for 4 conductors. "Single Ended" combines the grounds for each channel.
> 
> ...



*Warning: I know this whole issue has become touchy, understandably. If you're just interested in the friction please skip this post. However, if you are genuinely interested in purchasing the PWAudio adapter and want some good information, I wrote this for you.

As far as I know @rwelles is correct. I'm a fan of this PWAudio RCA to 4.4 solution, but it is, in no way, balanced. The grounds are not internally separated, only at the connectors. This does not "balance" the grounds. I don't know if PWAudio is claiming to use the 5th pole on the 4.4, but that's not possible. There is simply no place for it to connect and remain a 5th pole. The two RCA jacks only have 4 connections L + ground, R + ground. Also, as I've posted before, I think most people know that the RCAs and the headphone jack all go back to the same exact output and ground. 

So, I understand the skepticism. Of course, this shouldn't work. It shouldn't sound any different. But... Of course it does (depending on how resolving your system and hearing acuity). 

If you don't believe that different connectors can have different sounds, better and worse, than you can move on. That's a reasonable decision. For myself, I pay the premium for Furutech over Radio Shack (RIP), Eidolic, and even Oyaide, every single time. That's also a reasonable decision. It's not reasonable or helpful to call anyone a fool. There's too much the smartest of us don't know. Informed and humble discussion should always be welcome.

_Pro_: So much of the headphone world has caught on to 4.4. Chord never will because of a foundational difference in design. I respect that design–immensely. But, that still leaves the functional problem of our 4.4 connectors. If you go cabled adapter you will lose SQ. How much depends on the materials, and yes, connectors, but there will be loss. If you go cable-less adapter ("hyper short," "ultra short," etc.) you get less loss, but are stuck with a rigid assembly putting strain on the connector and risking an accidental break. So, the PWAudio adapter is a sweet solution, elegantly solving the 4.4 problem and, possibly, increasing SQ to boot. 

_Con_: If you believe that this adapter makes a difference sheerly based on the connectors, then you also have to believe that it also presents some loss over the direct 6.3 or 3.5  connection. In terms of transparency it goes: high quality cabled adapter < high quality cable-less adapter < no adapter. There's no getting around the fact you're adding metal. Chord believes in shortest path. So do I. This is why I reterminated my cable to 6.3 (Furutech). However, all our needs are different. 

Is it possible that the RCA adapter will nevertheless sound better in other ways? Yeah, definitely. Is it possible that it just sounds different, and that it's just a matter of preference not quality? Yeah, that too. What's certain is that if you have a 4.4, which you're not willing to lose, the PWAudio is a perfectly viable choice. Personal opinion: all things considered, if you're set on 4.4 cables, it is the best choice.


----------



## paulgc

Matt Bartlett said:


> Stage one of the firmware rollout has just completed.
> There are now new versions of Gofigure for Android and iOS released which will be available across the world over the next 24 hours. V 1.2.90 for Android , V2.05 for iOS.
> These include bug fixes and some essential updates for the new 2Go firmware.



best guess on the FW releas?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

paulgc said:


> best guess on the FW releas?



Based on previous experience and because Apple are still suffering some delays due to Covid I would say it will be at least 24 hours before the
new version of Gofigure will roll out worldwide. We also have to update the app stores in China where Google Play is not available.
As soon as we have confirmation that the app is available to all then the firmware will go live.
As I said this is a staged approach so we can try and make sure customers have a chance to download the new app before the 2Go firmware is available
but the plan is still to release as soon as possible this week.


----------



## jhoneyball

The new app build is still a butt-ugly mess of random font sizes, opaque UI elements (play the fun game of "is this a clickable button or not?")... Ah well.


----------



## enragedlemon

jhoneyball said:


> The new app build is still a butt-ugly mess of random font sizes, opaque UI elements (play the fun game of "is this a clickable button or not?")... Ah well.



Given how little one should have to use this app I think the priority definitely should be on stability over UX. That being said if Chord ever go down the track of having their app do more than just configure settings (i.e. make it a full fat music player) then it would be a different matter. For now I am happy that they are fixing bugs, even if gradually.


----------



## Doody

Nice writeup about the PW @edwardsean . Thank you for sharing that. Not something I need, some interesting TIL stuff!

Don't get pissy at Chord for app store availability - they literally have no control over that. You submit the app to Google Play and the Apple AppStore and then they take it from there - at whatever speed (or lack thereof) they feel like - and it can be staged out by geography - and even within a geography - by Google and Apple - Chord doesn't control that.

I just got the Android update, FWIW (in the US).

Doody


----------



## Bill Chu

2go v1.2.90 for Android already:


----------



## Bill Chu

Sorry is Gofigure for Android.....


----------



## Currawong

uzi2 said:


> How can the RCA outputs be better than the headphone jacks when they are all internally linked?





edwardsean said:


> If you believe that this adapter makes a difference sheerly based on the connectors, then you also have to believe that it also presents some loss over the direct 6.3 or 3.5 connection.



The issue, discussed elsewhere with Rob Watts (and I also brought it up in person with him) is likely crosstalk in the 6.5mm connectors, making an adaptor from the RCA jacks and a better connector give the sense of a wider soundstage. This was argued back when people were saying that the Hugo 2 sounded better with an external amp, as everyone's amps were hooked up from the RCA jacks. 

Sometimes there are problems with audio we simply don't know about until they are discovered, tested, and and someone points them out. 



jhoneyball said:


> And no sign of firmware



Matt said in effect that the firmware was going to come later, and the update was in preparation for that. He didn't make it clear in his posts about the GoFigure update though.



Matt Bartlett said:


> Based on previous experience and because Apple are still suffering some delays due to Covid I would say it will be at least 24 hours before the
> new version of Gofigure will roll out worldwide.



Just showed up here.


----------



## muski

Updated the iOS app. Launched it. I get the infinite spinning wheel as the 2Go fails to pair via Bluetooth.
I have to kill the app, go into Bluetooth settings, delete the 2Go and re-pair to get it working.
Not exactly a delightful experience after installing a promising app update!

@Matt, will the firmware upgrade fix this Bluetooth bug?


----------



## ubs28

muski said:


> Updated the iOS app. Launched it. I get the infinite spinning wheel as the 2Go fails to pair via Bluetooth.
> I have to kill the app, go into Bluetooth settings, delete the 2Go and re-pair to get it working.
> Not exactly a delightful experience after installing a promising app update!
> 
> @Matt, will the firmware upgrade fix this Bluetooth bug?



I thought I was the only one struggling with bluetooth connection.

My Apple Airpod Pro, Powerbeats Pro, Bose QC 35 II, Bose NC 700, Sony WH-1000XM3,  .... and so on .... have no problem connecting over bluetooth. So I am 100% sure it is not a problem with my phone.


----------



## Bill Chu

muski said:


> Updated the iOS app. Launched it. I get the infinite spinning wheel as the 2Go fails to pair via Bluetooth.
> I have to kill the app, go into Bluetooth settings, delete the 2Go and re-pair to get it working.
> Not exactly a delightful experience after installing a promising app update!
> 
> @Matt, will the firmware upgrade fix this Bluetooth bug?


I have experienced the same as you after GoFigure upgraded to v2.05


----------



## ubs28

Bill Chu said:


> I have experienced the same as you after GoFigure upgraded to v2.05



Now that makes 3 of us. So seems to be a bug then.


----------



## gghirardi

can someone confirm that when the 2go is attached to the Hugo 2 you cannot use the 2go USB port as an input but only for recharge? I find this is really a huge downside. Having to unscrew the thing everytine I want the HUgo 2 back to its original main functionality (ie working as usb dac)!


----------



## Bill Chu

gghirardi said:


> can someone confirm that when the 2go is attached to the Hugo 2 you cannot use the 2go USB port as an input but only for recharge? I find this is really a huge downside. Having to unscrew the thing everytine I want the HUgo 2 back to its original main functionality (ie working as usb dac)!


confirmed. Some posts already mentioned this


----------



## Matt Bartlett

muski said:


> Updated the iOS app. Launched it. I get the infinite spinning wheel as the 2Go fails to pair via Bluetooth.
> I have to kill the app, go into Bluetooth settings, delete the 2Go and re-pair to get it working.
> Not exactly a delightful experience after installing a promising app update!
> 
> @Matt, will the firmware upgrade fix this Bluetooth bug?


Hi @muski  this is not really a bug but extra security Apple built in to the Bluetooth connection with some of the latest iOS updates. When you reinstall the app it can change the security key stored in the Bluetooth profile so you may need to delete the original connection and reconnect. I'll try to get this made clearer in our FAQ and possibly add some additional instruction in the app for the next update.


----------



## NYanakiev

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @muski  this is not really a bug but extra security Apple built in to the Bluetooth connection with some of the latest iOS updates. When you reinstall the app it can change the security key stored in the Bluetooth profile so you may need to delete the original connection and reconnect. I'll try to get this made clearer in our FAQ and possibly add some additional instruction in the app for the next update.



I don't get this on my 11 Pro Max (latest firmware);


----------



## t1tan1um

stancorrected said:


> Matt can obviously answer for Chord, but at the time the Poly was first released, the packaging and manual stated support for Chromecast/ Google cast. That never materialised and I was quite hacked off at the time as I bought the Poly partly for its promise of Cast support. In the end, I went out and bought an iPad to access the Poly via airplay as well as using DLNA via my android stuff. I don't think a satisfactory reason was ever given by Chord on their failure to follow through with Cast support but in an unguarded moment, perhaps, in the middle of discussions in the Poly forum, they pointed out that Android users were a small minority of their customer base. Make of that what you will.



Indeed John Franks, the founder & the owner of the company, CEO & CDO (chief design officer) promised this feature more than 3 years ago and everyone would really like an update on this. But he seems interested only in this thread, the one for Poly seems to be forgotten. Also I'm really curious if they will make the same promise for Chord 2Go.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-79#post-13265521


----------



## jhoneyball

enragedlemon said:


> Given how little one should have to use this app I think the priority definitely should be on stability over UX. That being said if Chord ever go down the track of having their app do more than just configure settings (i.e. make it a full fat music player) then it would be a different matter. For now I am happy that they are fixing bugs, even if gradually.



I too use ethernet feed and Roon. Ethernet cos my 2Go doesnt even see my wifi network (yes, 2GO's wifi support is that broken). 

Unfortunately, you cannot prioritise stability over UX when you are down a hole, because the underlying problems are systemic.


----------



## ubs28

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @muski  this is not really a bug but extra security Apple built in to the Bluetooth connection with some of the latest iOS updates. When you reinstall the app it can change the security key stored in the Bluetooth profile so you may need to delete the original connection and reconnect. I'll try to get this made clearer in our FAQ and possibly add some additional instruction in the app for the next update.



Is it perhaps possible to sort out this with the 2GO / GoFigure so that we do not need to do extra steps?

My Bluetooth headphones are not affected by this extra security.


----------



## enragedlemon

jhoneyball said:


> I too use ethernet feed and Roon. Ethernet cos my 2Go doesnt even see my wifi network (yes, 2GO's wifi support is that broken).
> 
> Unfortunately, you cannot prioritise stability over UX when you are down a hole, because the underlying problems are systemic.



I mean if you’re down a hole you would pick the thing that gets you out of that hole - stability. Hole analogies aside it would be great if it was a beautiful app but I’d rather a working app that looks ugly than a flawed app that looks beautiful.


----------



## Currawong (Jun 23, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> Is it perhaps possible to sort out this with the 2GO / GoFigure so that we do not need to do extra steps?
> 
> My Bluetooth headphones are not affected by this extra security.



You can't override Apple's security settings.


----------



## Bill Chu

ubs28 said:


> Is it perhaps possible to sort out this with the 2GO / GoFigure so that we do not need to do extra steps?
> 
> My Bluetooth headphones are not affected by this extra security.


If this security act is just one time action, it should be acceptable


----------



## jonnyt

I connected no problem with bluetooth after my iPhone 10 app upgrade.
Of course, as soon as I walked out of the room I lost connection immediately but that is to be expected until the firmware is upgraded.
I have had two hours of uninterrupted music with my 2go in clear line of sight to the router so far today. That counts as a success.


----------



## ubs28

Currawong said:


> You can't override Apple's security settings.



My Bluetooth headphones must do something right as they do not get into trouble with Apple security?


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 23, 2020)

Bill Chu said:


> If this security act is just one time action, it should be acceptable



I suppose so. Maybe it is just me, but I am used to having devices just working without having to do work arounds. Especially when it is $1300.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

ubs28 said:


> Is it perhaps possible to sort out this with the 2GO / GoFigure so that we do not need to do extra steps?
> 
> My Bluetooth headphones are not affected by this extra security.


Hi @ubs28 Your headphones will be using Bluetooth Audio and not Bluetooth Low Energy. It is different. Apple incorporate additional security into BLE devices as you wouldn't want something like a medical device to be hacked. I know it is frustrating but Apple repeat the pairing request periodically to make sure you are aware that something is trying to access data from your phone. The longer term goal is to offer WiFi as an alternative BLE connectivity to remove the need for pairing. This is already available for 2Go on Android devices and we are working with Apple to try and provide this for iOS as well.


----------



## gryffe

I've probably missed it amongst the tsunami of posts over the last few days, but is there an approximate date for the release of the firmware upgrade for the 2Go?


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> I've probably missed it amongst the tsunami of posts over the last few days, but is there an approximate date for the release of the firmware upgrade for the 2Go?


"later this week"

Doody


----------



## hptubes (Jun 23, 2020)

Playing around (testing) this morning, I deleted ("forgot device") all my bluetooth connections to the Chord products to get a fresh start.  I'm now getting two identically named bluetooth Device connections from the 2Go, and one from the H2, for a total of 3.  I appear to be able to pair and then subsequently connect successfully to all 3 as well, and simultaneously.  I didn't seem to have this situation a few days ago (to my memory).  This is on an iPhone 10 with the latest iOS updates, and the GoFigure app also seems to have been updated overnight to the new version (2.05?).  I did change the name of the 2Go device and repeat it, confirming that's it's definitely the 2Go giving two connections.

Oddly, one of the 2Go connections doesn't show the info symbol so I'm not sure what that signifies, but also presumably means I don't know how to "forget" it now.  EDIT:  Both now show the info button, but only one allows me to disconnect, while both allow me to forget now.

Anyone else find this to be the case for them?  Perhaps an odd scenario caused by connecting via the updated GoFigure app and the old firmware on the 2Go?


----------



## GreenBow

Progisus said:


> Perhaps John should take a step back and let Matt be the face of the company on the net as he was promoted into. I have a TT2 on order to go with my other Chord collection. I hope it’s not my last.



I think TT2 is mind-bendingly good.



gghirardi said:


> There Is another flaw in the design of the product: as
> soon as
> you mounted the 2go on the Hugo, you are
> killing the USB Dac capability. Which means that if you want to use the DAC through USB input il you have to dismantle the 2go. frustrating.



Have not adopted 2Go yet. However if I had one, I would not likely use USB input, although it may be preferable to have it. I would use SD card and end it there.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

hptubes said:


> Playing around (testing) this morning, I deleted ("forgot device") all my bluetooth connections to the Chord products to get a fresh start.  I'm now getting two identically named bluetooth Device connections from the 2Go, and one from the H2, for a total of 3.  I appear to be able to pair and then subsequently connect successfully to all 3 as well, and simultaneously.  I didn't seem to have this situation a few days ago (to my memory).  This is on an iPhone 10 with the latest iOS updates, and the GoFigure app also seems to have been updated overnight to the new version (2.05?).  I did change the name of the 2Go device and repeat it, confirming that's it's definitely the 2Go giving two connections.
> 
> Oddly, one of the 2Go connections doesn't show the info symbol so I'm not sure what that signifies, but also presumably means I don't know how to "forget" it now.
> 
> Anyone else find this to be the case for them?  Perhaps an odd scenario caused by connecting via the updated GoFigure app and the old firmware on the 2Go?


Yes this is correct. You will see a BLE connection to 2Go (which is the one without the info symbol next to it). It will show connected when Gofigure is using it. The other two are the Bluetooth Audio connections for music playback. There will be one for 2Go and another for the internal Bluetooth inside Hugo2.


----------



## hptubes

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes this is correct. You will see a BLE connection to 2Go (which is the one without the info symbol next to it). It will show connected when Gofigure is using it. The other two are the Bluetooth Audio connections for music playback. There will be one for 2Go and another for the internal Bluetooth inside Hugo2.



Got it, thank you.


----------



## muski

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @muski  this is not really a bug but extra security Apple built in to the Bluetooth connection with some of the latest iOS updates. When you reinstall the app it can change the security key stored in the Bluetooth profile so you may need to delete the original connection and reconnect. I'll try to get this made clearer in our FAQ and possibly add some additional instruction in the app for the next update.


Makes sense. Thanks, Matt!


----------



## NYanakiev

No issues with my 2Go after the gofigure update. A bit of a radical suggestion:

@Matt Bartlett 

Why not let users reassign buttons on the remote control? 2Go users have very little reason to make "input" changes- how about a "next track" button as an option?


----------



## joshnor713

t1tan1um said:


> Indeed John Franks, the founder & the owner of the company, CEO & CDO (chief design officer) promised this feature more than 3 years ago and everyone would really like an update on this. But he seems interested only in this thread, the one for Poly seems to be forgotten. Also I'm really curious if they will make the same promise for Chord 2Go.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-79#post-13265521



I'm on the Poly thread too and they've since long stopped commenting on Google Cast. I'm very disappointed at Chord for this. It's wrong.


----------



## edwardsean

Is anyone using the H2Go as a music server? 

I've only been thinking of going into the H2Go not out of it, but I see that one of the features listed for 2Go is: music server. 

I thought I'd have to wait for 2Yu to get music out of the unit. This seems like I could connect H2Go by its LAN connection to, e.g., a Rendu and play music from the internal SD Card over network to DAVE. Do I have this right? Is anyone using H2Go this way? Will it handle 768PCM?

@Matt Bartlett


----------



## NYanakiev

edwardsean said:


> Is anyone using the H2Go as a music server?
> 
> I've only been thinking of going into the H2Go not out of it, but I see that one of the features listed for 2Go is: music server.
> 
> ...



Yup, I also use Hugo2Go as a server as my unit is mostly in desktop mode. It works just fine. Can't comment on PCM unfortunately.


----------



## edwardsean

NYanakiev said:


> Yup, I also use Hugo2Go as a server as my unit is mostly in desktop mode. It works just fine. Can't comment on PCM unfortunately.



Hi, I've talked with Chord dealers and even the guys at Sound Organization (the new US distributor) and none of them thought this was possible. One of them said that I could do it over wifi but not ethernet. 

So I wanted to verify with you if I could. 

You have the H2Go connected to your network by ethernet through its LAN port? From there you can access the music files on the 2Go SDCard, using an MPD controller app, and send the music playback out through the wired connection into the network? Then you have a Rendu or network streamer that converts it into a USB signal that feeds another DAC–not Hugo2? 

If this works, I'd be happy, and would affect where I go from here in terms of setup.


----------



## NYanakiev

edwardsean said:


> Hi, I've talked with Chord dealers and even the guys at Sound Organization (the new US distributor) and none of them thought this was possible. One of them said that I could do it over wifi but not ethernet.
> 
> So I wanted to verify with you if I could.
> 
> ...



Right. I use wifi, rather than ethernet. I can access files of all types using my Cayin N6ii DAP via Wi-Fi and basically play music on it that is stored on the Hugo2Go.

That music is always accessible due to the fact that the Hugo2Go is always on (being in desktop mode); It's a pretty simple use case.


----------



## edwardsean

That's a pretty cool use-case too. I was aware that it could function this way if you put it in wifi hotspot mode. 

I was asking about a very different use-case. I was wondering if I could turn the the H2Go into a dedicated network music server over ethernet. 

Thank you though, because you did bring clarity to this for me. When I saw "music server" as one of 2Go's functions, I was bleary eyed from looking at dedicated network music servers, and I got really hopeful. I'm sure you read it correctly. They mean music server in the way you're using it.


----------



## NYanakiev

edwardsean said:


> That's a pretty cool use-case too. I was aware that it could function this way if you put it in wifi hotspot mode.
> 
> I was asking about a very different use-case. I was wondering if I could turn the the H2Go into a dedicated network music server over ethernet.
> 
> Thank you though, because you did bring clarity to this for me. When I saw "music server" as one of 2Go's functions, I was bleary eyed from looking at dedicated network music servers, and I got really hopeful. I'm sure you read it correctly. They mean music server in the way you're using it.



Yeah, I think so. I do have a proper music server, which is an Audiostore Prestige III with a 1TB SSD that I use as my Roon endpoint that is always on.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

NYanakiev said:


> No issues with my 2Go after the gofigure update. A bit of a radical suggestion:
> 
> @Matt Bartlett
> 
> Why not let users reassign buttons on the remote control? 2Go users have very little reason to make "input" changes- how about a "next track" button as an option?


Unfortunately we can't do this as the remote control commands are hard coded into the FPGA and can't be changed. Also there is no link between 2Go and the remote control signals in Hugo2 so we couldn't tell 2Go to change track with a remote control - sorry!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

edwardsean said:


> Hi, I've talked with Chord dealers and even the guys at Sound Organization (the new US distributor) and none of them thought this was possible. One of them said that I could do it over wifi but not ethernet.
> 
> So I wanted to verify with you if I could.
> 
> ...


Thanks for highlighting this. I'll talk to the sales team to make sure this information is sent out. 2Go (and Poly) are media servers in the sense that you can send music to any other MPD or DLNA renderer on the network. I regularly use them to send music to my phone, TV or laptop for an alternative low quality listening session. You can use WiFi or ethernet. 

I don't have a Rendu but I don't see any reason why you can't use the Rendu software to detect the music stored in 2Go and then play that via the USB output. It is no different to having a second 2Go or Poly on your network and playing music stored in one 2Go to another.

Hope that helps.


----------



## edwardsean

Matt Bartlett said:


> Thanks for highlighting this. I'll talk to the sales team to make sure this information is sent out. 2Go (and Poly) are media servers in the sense that you can send music to any other MPD or DLNA renderer on the network. I regularly use them to send music to my phone, TV or laptop for an alternative low quality listening session. You can use WiFi or ethernet.
> 
> I don't have a Rendu but I don't see any reason why you can't use the Rendu software to detect the music stored in 2Go and then play that via the USB output. It is no different to having a second 2Go or Poly on your network and playing music stored in one 2Go to another.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Matt thanks for this information. This is a wonderful feature, which I don't think is being exploited. Just to clarify you can send the music data through ethernet and play it via the, e.g., _Rendu's_ USB output? 

You mentioned this was for "low quality listening sessions." I know you meant that was because you're playing music through a TV or laptop. However, will this use not produce the best quality sound? 

What is the max sample rate this can handle? 

The guys at Sonore said that for this to work the device needs to be capable of 1000 speed internet. 

I'm looking for this to replace a high quality dedicated music server. I thought I was going to have to wait for 2Yu, but this is promising if I can use the LAN connection.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

edwardsean said:


> Matt thanks for this information. This is a wonderful feature, which I don't think is being exploited. Just to clarify you can send the music data through ethernet and play it via the, e.g., _Rendu's_ USB output?
> 
> You mentioned this was for "low quality listening sessions." I know you meant that was because you're playing music through a TV or laptop. However, will this use not produce the best quality sound?
> 
> ...


Well clearly I'm going to say you need a 2Yu for the best results! However I can't see why you can't use 2Go to send audio to other devices. I hold my hands up and say I have only tried this on Chord products and on products that support standard or low res streaming so I don't know if it will work with the Sonore products. Theoretically any file that 2Go can play will be supported but this does depend on the renderer capabilities at the other end. 
Yes by low quality I mean that I'm not using a 'HiFi' product for listening not that the sound is degraded by the process.
2Go has gigabit ethernet so I guess that is what Sonore are asking when they say 1000 speed internet.
I'm sure as @NYanakiev has confirmed there will be others here as well that use 2Go or Poly in the same way.


----------



## uzi2 (Jun 24, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Matt thanks for this information. This is a wonderful feature, which I don't think is being exploited. Just to clarify you can send the music data through ethernet and play it via the, e.g., _Rendu's_ USB output?
> 
> You mentioned this was for "low quality listening sessions." I know you meant that was because you're playing music through a TV or laptop. However, will this use not produce the best quality sound?
> 
> ...


Would it not be easier to put your SD card in the Sonore or are you looking for a Tidal/Spotify/Qobuz solution?
Edit - I just saw that the SD slot was for the OS and not data storage.
The 2Yu looks to be an inelegant solution, at best. Using the 2Go the way you suggest will mean that it can remain where it belongs, attached to your Hugo2...


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 24, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Well clearly I'm going to say you need a 2Yu for the best results! However I can't see why you can't use 2Go to send audio to other devices. I hold my hands up and say I have only tried this on Chord products and on products that support standard or low res streaming so I don't know if it will work with the Sonore products. Theoretically any file that 2Go can play will be supported but this does depend on the renderer capabilities at the other end.
> Yes by low quality I mean that I'm not using a 'HiFi' product for listening not that the sound is degraded by the process.
> 2Go has gigabit ethernet so I guess that is what Sonore are asking when they say 1000 speed internet.
> I'm sure as @NYanakiev has confirmed there will be others here as well that use 2Go or Poly in the same way.



There is a lot of fascinating potential here. What I'm thinking of is actually something quite different than the way 2Go is currently being used. This has nothing to do with convenience, but rather achieving the highest sound quality possible for a desktop DAC.

High quality network music servers optimize sound by removing the noisy PC or laptop from the equation. It then further isolates the signal through networking and various techniques such as optical conversion, providing the cleanest possible source for your DAC. The effect on a sound quality is enormous.

However, these servers are quite expensive. If H2Go works in this application with Chord's low noise/high quality, it would have a place among network music servers. It would be another major reason to buy 2Go and provide a free server for anyone who already owns one. For me it multiplies the utility of 2Go.

2Go has gigabit ethernet so it meets one requirement. It seems from what you are saying it can also handle hi-res files along with the Sonore products.

I'm going to pursue this and see if I can't get this to work with a Rendu to feed DAVE. If it does, it will provide another excellent streaming solution alongside 2Yu.

@Matt Bartlett please post if you find out anymore information on this, esp. if there are limitations, or if you find someone who is using it in this way.

@uzi2, unless you know different, the microSD card slot in the Sonore devices are purely for the operating system.


----------



## Mark S (Jun 24, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> There is a lot of fascinating potential here. What I'm thinking of is actually something quite different than the way 2Go is currently being used. This has nothing to do with convenience, but rather achieving the highest sound quality possible for a desktop DAC.
> 
> High quality network music servers optimize sound by removing the noisy PC or laptop from the equation. It then further isolates the signal through networking and various techniques such as optical conversion, providing the cleanest possible source for your DAC. The effect on a sound quality is enormous.
> 
> ...



I just tested (I think) what you’re trying to do. I used dCS Mosaic (player software) on my iPad to send music stored on the 2Go’s sd card (2Go on WiFi) to the dCS Upsampler for playback. Worked perfectly. The dCS Mosaic software found the 2Go as a UPnP server and played from it as expected.

EDIT: Also worked using mconnectHD selecting the dCS Upsampler as the renderer (Play To) and the 2Go as the server (Play From).


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 24, 2020)

Mark S said:


> I just tested (I think) what you’re trying to do. I used dCS Mosaic (player software) on my iPad to send music stored on the 2Go’s sd card (2Go on WiFi) to the dCS Upsampler for playback. Worked perfectly. The dCS Mosaic software found the 2Go as a UPnP server and played from it as expected.
> 
> EDIT: Also worked using mconnectHD selecting the dCS Upsampler as the renderer (Play To) and the 2Go as the server (Play From).



Mark thank you for sharing that configuration.

However. This is what @NYanakiev was talking about as well: 2Go on Wifi.

It is convenient to be able to access songs that on your 2Go SDCard w/o removing it. This will not net you any better sound quality than using a network storage device to feed your dCS upsampled.

I mean specifically about using 2Go on _ethernet. 

_

The more I look into this the more I am finding that no one is attempting this use case which hold amazing potential.


----------



## Widell

Matt Bartlett said:


> Here is a basic list but primarily the update to Gofigure is to optimise operation with the upcoming firmware release.
> 
> • playlist refresh
> • battery status fix (requires updated firmware)
> ...


Hi Matt,

Hope you can help...
1. My Hugo2Go gets very hot when connected to the USB power while on ,even if not listening, using CH2 USB charger.

2. 2Go does not switch off when I power off the Hugo2 by pressing the powerball.

3. Except for the "vinylpopsandclicks" unit and software has been working ok and not any sever dropouts or major issues on the connection except a few time and with above 24/96 streaming, however after I updated GoFigure I cannot establish any connection anymore using Gofigure and Mconnect app, does not show, nor can I add either Tidal nor Qobuz log in details in the GoFigure app does not allow me to save and states settings failed when adding.

4. Severe issues to connect again after a factory reset and only ones the USB charger is connected does it work to access Gofigure app, if on battery (fully charged both units)  only the 2GO keeps toggling between yellow light on the network status for 10 sec to flashing yellow on the left side of the ethernet cable input and then over to blue on network status for about 10 sec and then repeat...switching back connected to USB charger it goes to solid blue, and when back to battery its starts toggling again, either way no streaming possible either connected to USB or battery, Tried using airplay, MConnect, Rigelian all with same result the 2GO is a now show?!

I have a stable 100mps wifi connection with no issues with other streaming devices in the house.

Please advise if there is anything I can do or is it a brick? 
As of now, all I can use it as is a plugged-in heat exchanger.......
Should I contact support and have it returned?

Your assistance highly appreciated.


----------



## Doody

Widell said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Hope you can help...
> 1. My Hugo2Go gets very hot when connected to the USB power while on ,even if not listening, using CH2 USB charger.


you've done the "hold the tiny black button on 2go for 10+ seconds to get it to reset" already?

doody

PS: mine gets hot too when it's just sitting there. so i hit the power button on the remote every time i'm done listening.


----------



## Widell

Doody said:


> you've done the "hold the tiny black button on 2go for 10+ seconds to get it to reset" already?
> 
> doody
> 
> PS: mine gets hot too when it's just sitting there. so i hit the power button on the remote every time i'm done listening.


Hi Doody,

Thank for the above, I usually also do this and switch it off with the remote after listening unless I fall asleep while in desktop mode at night.
 Yes have done this several times and no success, only switches off the 2GO...when I power on by the "Powerball" on the CH2 the 2GO should also start as far as I can read from the manual but mine does not always do this and 50% of the time , need to press the small button on the side. Ones on and on battery 2GO switches off by itself after a minute or so while CH2 remains on....only stays on while USB charger is connected, either way, no show on any app such as MConnect so I cannot listen to music anyway at this point.


----------



## Mark S (Jun 24, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Mark thank you for sharing that configuration.
> 
> However. This is what @NYanakiev was talking about as well: 2Go on Wifi.
> 
> ...




I just plugged a network cable into the 2Go with the other end of that network cable attached to my switch.  Everything worked the same as I described With the 2Go on WiFi. Not sure if this is helpful. I likely am missing something. Do you want me to detach the Hugo2 from the 2Go and retest? I guess I can if that helps you (I’d rather not), but how can the behavior be any different if the 2Go is connected to the Hugo2 or not when acting as a server feeding a third party renderer like the dCS upsampler or microRendu, etc.? The requested configurations seem to me like storing music on a nas and playing the songs stored on the nas using Minimserver running on the nas???


----------



## Mark S

edwardsean said:


> Mark thank you for sharing that configuration.
> 
> However. This is what @NYanakiev was talking about as well: 2Go on Wifi.
> 
> ...




See my last post. I’m sure I’m missing why this has amazing potential. I can play files from my nas running Minimserver. Isn’t what you are proposing the same but more expensive with WAY less storage. I can buy a 2 bay synology nas and 4tb of storage for pretty cheap.


----------



## hardinge

joshnor713 said:


> I'm on the Poly thread too and they've since long stopped commenting on Google Cast. I'm very disappointed at Chord for this. It's wrong.


 Love it! Brilliant idea. Cut the need for display totally if there was a ‘shuffle all’ button.


----------



## edwardsean

Mark S said:


> See my last post. I’m sure I’m missing why this has amazing potential. I can play files from my nas running Minimserver. Isn’t what you are proposing the same but more expensive with WAY less storage. I can buy a 2 bay synology nas and 4tb of storage for pretty cheap.



Mark thank you for this. I'm going to be able to test this myself tomorrow, but this is really promising. Please don't detach the Hugo2. The 2Go does not work without the H2 attached. The tiny power led goes on if you plug it in, but it's not operational. The power on button is on the Hugo side if you recall, and without there is no way to even turn on 2Go. 

As for your question, the idea is not to use H2Go as a NAS but as a network server for one of the Rendu products. If it works, then part of the promise is that no matter how cheap you can buy another solution, this is one you already have. It's added functionality for free. But, that's not why I'm excited at all. 

I'm not sure how familiar you are with what Sonore or SOtM are trying to do with network audio. Maybe you're well aquatinted. It's all about noise. What noise does to sound, and the–vast–improvement that comes with mitigating that noise. Removing noisy components (i.e., PC) through networking has been a major move forward audio. The move is not being driven by convenience but sound quality. 

This gets so complicated and a fuller discussion belongs outside the view of this thread. However, what is relevant here is that Chord makes excellent low-noise, low-jitter components. So, the exciting hope is that H2Go will not only works as a music server for free, but a high quality music server–for free. 

This is already the allure of the 2Go+2Yu combo right. This is almost a $2K unit. As you said, you can do this for–much–cheaper. However, it won't perform like a Rob Watts designed product. I've been waiting on 2Yu, waiting, waiting, waiting. This is is the first Chord engineered streamer/server. But, if all this pans out, I can start now.


----------



## muski (Jun 24, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Mark thank you for this. I'm going to be able to test this myself tomorrow, but this is really promising. Please don't detach the Hugo2. The 2Go does not work without the H2 attached. The tiny power led goes on if you plug it in, but it's not operational. The power on button is on the Hugo side if you recall, and without there is no way to even turn on 2Go.
> 
> As for your question, the idea is not to use H2Go as a NAS but as a network server for one of the Rendu products. If it works, then part of the promise is that no matter how cheap you can buy another solution, this is one you already have. It's added functionality for free. But, that's not why I'm excited at all.
> 
> ...


Just successfully tested: 2Go to UltraRendu MPD/DLNA App-> M Scaler->Opto DX->DAVE->Utopia, controlled by mconnectHD. Works fine, even in 192/24. No vinylcracksandpops either 

I tried something similar once ac couple of years ago. I have a pair of Devialet Phantoms at our ski condo and used Poly as a DLNA server with mconnectHD. I think I even had Qobuz working.

cheers,
muski


----------



## edwardsean

muski said:


> Just successfully test: 2Go to UltraRendu MPD/DLNA App-> M Scaler->Opto DX->DAVE->Utopia, controlled by mconnectHD. Works fine, even in 192/24. No vinylcracksandpops either
> 
> I tried something similar once ac couple of years ago. I have a pair of Devialet Phantoms at our ski condo and used Poly as a DLNA server with mconnectHD. I think I even had Qobuz working.
> 
> ...



That's awesome. I have a few questions if you don't mind:

- Did you go direct from 2Go to UltraRendu or did you use a network switch?

- How was the sound quality compared to your usual player/server? What is your usual player/server? 

- Would you test higher sample rates, e.g., 768? I know the Rendu can handle it. I'm wondering about the 2Go over network.


----------



## muski (Jun 24, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> That's awesome. I have a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> - Did you go direct from 2Go to UltraRendu or did you use a network switch?
> 
> ...


I just used wifi. My usual server is a Roon ROCK NUC. I don't have music with higher sample rates that 192/24. 

I'd be very surprised if a direct connection to the ultraRendu would work. Usually a router is needed to assign IP addresses. Also, in order to control DLNA playback, the 2Go would have to bridge the wifi network to the local ethernet network (so mconnectHD on iPad could see it). Unlikely that 2Go would support this...

One weird way to do a direct ethernet mini-network might be to connect 2Go and ultraRendu to a laptop (like a MacBook Pro) using 2 USB-C->ethernet adapters. Maybe you could get the Mac to assign IP addresses, and also run a DLNA control app on the Mac. But I'd have to try it—seems unlikely. It's kind of a variation on the bridged network setup I did with Roon on MacBook Pro via direct ethernet to 2Go.

I'll try to do some critical listening a bit later.

cheers,
muski


----------



## edwardsean

muski said:


> I just used wifi. My usual server is a Roon ROCK NUC. I don't have music with higher sample rates that 192/24.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if a direct connection to the ultraRendu would work. Usually a router is needed to assign IP addresses. Also, in order to control DLNA playback, the 2Go would have to bridge the wifi network to the local ethernet network (so mconnectHD on iPad could see it). Unlikely that 2Go would support this...
> 
> ...



Hi. Wait, you're using Wifi too? 

This has been really interesting. I've been trying to make clear, that Wifi is not the configuration that I think will improve SQ. 

I'm trying to see if 2Go can establish a _wired ethernet connection _with the Rendu, without any noise contamination from a PC/Mac. 

I'm beginning to think this will work using a network switch connected to a router. However, what would be so nice and simple is if it could establish a direct connection.

@muski, could I ask you for a favor? Could you connect the 2Go directly to the Rendu using an_ ethernet cable_, and share what happens? Does the Rendu or your DAC show up anywhere?GoFigure, MPD controller?


----------



## edwardsean

@muski, I have the same questions you have. I'm hoping that since the 2Go is connected to the network router over wifi it can still assign the necessary addresses, and send that over the ethernet connection to the Rendu. 

As you said, though I don't know if this will actually work.


----------



## muski (Jun 24, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> @muski, I have the same questions you have. I'm hoping that since the 2Go is connected to the network router over wifi it can still assign the necessary addresses, and send that over the ethernet connection to the Rendu.
> 
> As you said, though I don't know if this will actually work.


I directly connected the 2Go to the ultraRendu with an ethernet cable. As expected, the ultraRendu disappears—the 2Go can't bridge wifi to ethernet. The 2Go is still visible as both a DLNA client and server, but perhaps because it's not getting a valid ethernet connection, it's not switching off wifi.

There needs to a be a router somewhere in here. You also need to connect a device running a DLNA controller.

Of course, a 2Yu solves this, too!


----------



## edwardsean

muski said:


> I directly connected the 2Go to the ultraRendu with an ethernet cable. As expected, the ultraRendu disappears—the 2Go can't bridge wifi to ethernet. The 2Go is still visible as both a DLNA client and server, but I'm guessing that because it's not getting a valid ethernet connection, it's not switching off wifi.
> 
> There needs to a be a router somewhere in here. You also need to connect a device running a DLNA controller.



Thanks Muski! I really appreciate you trying that out for me. That does make sense. I'll get to experiment myself tomorrow, but I expect I'll find the same. 

it seems from what @Mark S said that the wired ethernet setup does work with a switch, which is fine. You may also want give that a try. It may have really fantastic sound quality, though this isl theoretical on my part at this point.


----------



## radnor

Hearing the iBasso DX 220 Max sounds quite a bit better than Hugo2GO... with zero issues.... smaller overall footprint and acting as an entire DAP... with ability to drive bigger cans.... and much cheaper at 1800 total....Seems this is the way to go


----------



## NYanakiev

radnor said:


> Hearing the iBasso DX 220 Max sounds quite a bit better than Hugo2GO... with zero issues.... smaller overall footprint and acting as an entire DAP... with ability to drive bigger cans.... and much cheaper at 1800 total....Seems this is the way to go



I have what I believe to be a better DAP ie the Cayin N6ii with E02 amp/dac card. Hugo2Go is undoubtedly better to me.


----------



## Bill Chu

Sometimes firmware update will make the dap sounds different, waiting.....


----------



## radnor

NYanakiev said:


> I have what I believe to be a better DAP ie the Cayin N6ii with E02 amp/dac card. Hugo2Go is undoubtedly better to me.


have you actually heard the DX220 MAX?????


----------



## gryffe

Bill Chu said:


> Sometimes firmware update will make the dap sounds different, waiting.....


Yeah tick tock, where is the 2Go firmware update?


----------



## NYanakiev

radnor said:


> have you actually heard the DX220 MAX?????



No. I have read about it though. Hence my wording about what I believe to be the better DAP.
 I wouldn’t buy an ibasso product, let alone something as big.


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> "later this week"
> 
> Doody


 Well the days of this week are rapidly running out, and still nothing more from Chord. An ETA would be much appreciated.


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> Well the days of this week are rapidly running out, and still nothing more from Chord. An ETA would be much appreciated.


LOL. I'm predicting tomorrow 

Doody


----------



## captblaze

gryffe said:


> Yeah tick tock, where is the 2Go firmware update?



standing in line with the Poly update that was promised before 2Go was released?


----------



## NYanakiev

I'm pretty sure it is right around the corner


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> LOL. I'm predicting tomorrow
> 
> Doody


You're predicting an update from Chord, or the FW release?


----------



## rwelles

gryffe said:


> You're predicting an update from Chord, or the FW release?


I'm guessing @Doody would answer your question with a simple "Yes."


----------



## Bill Chu

NYanakiev said:


> I'm pretty sure it is right around the corner


Recalled from Matt said the new firmware already done, and new version of GoFigure already launced on both Android and ios platform for 3 days, not quite sure what are waiting for the launch of new 2go firmware update?


----------



## gryffe

rwelles said:


> I'm guessing @Doody would answer your question with a simple "Yes."


Well either way I'm sure @Matt Bartlett will be along shortly with an update of when we can expect the FW release.


----------



## gghirardi

I tried the new software, which is indeed an improvement. However, I still have issues with the app reindexing one of the two SD cards when switching to it. The other seems ok. perhaps this is due to the number of folders (the one with fewer folders is not reindexing l, the other yes). I am talking about the folders in the root directory. Both cards have a lot of subfokders (various thousands).

i still hear the pops and click though. hopefully that will be solved through firmware upgrade.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gryffe said:


> Well either way I'm sure @Matt Bartlett will be along shortly with an update of when we can expect the FW release.


Yes I'm here. We are just finalising everything. You will see an official notification across all channels when it is ready.


----------



## gryffe

Thank you @Matt Bartlett


----------



## ChordElectronics

*Gofigure and 2go Firmware Update*

Via an update to the Gofigure app and 2go firmware, today we will be optimising your device experience. Our updates include requested new features and bug fixes. We recommend that when you next attempt to use the device, that you take 10 minutes to update the app and firmware.






This is the first major firmware update since the release of the device and is named V1.0. The update contains a number of audio fixes, a major MPD update to V0.21.23 (protocol V0.21.11), AirPlay enhancements and numerous Wi-Fi improvements including more advanced network switching.

Updating 2go’s firmware is easy and is initiated from within Gofigure. The process takes around 10 minutes to complete.

Watch our video on how to update the firmware here

Read the FAQ on how to update the firmware here






Not all improvements to your 2go experience require a firmware update. Because of this, you will periodically need to update your version of Gofigure.

In today's Gofigure release (iOS V2.05 or Android 1.2.92) playlists will now refresh when you open the app, Wi-Fi switching is improved and we have added some additional requested radio stations. Included within the release are a number of bug fixes, which we would like to thank the Head-Fi community for assisting us with.

To download the latest version, head to the App Store on your iOS device or the Google Play Store on your Android device.​


----------



## Doody

Version 1.0.0 no less! Bold statement! 

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Downloaded, 2Go updated without a hitch. Took less than 5 minutes too. 

Thank you @Matt Bartlett @ChordElectronics


----------



## tonyl59

Me too. All good so far!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Thanks guys. Dare I ask about pops and clicks?


----------



## Doody

Matt Bartlett said:


> Thanks guys. Dare I ask about pops and clicks?


i've heard none yet - but they were alway sporadic for me.

doody


----------



## Feedbacker

Matt Bartlett said:


> Thanks guys. Dare I ask about pops and clicks?



Sorry, Matt - I’ve updated and still getting them ☹️


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Thanks guys. Dare I ask about pops and clicks?



Based on my limited amount of time listening, it is a night and day difference.

However I am still currently working from home so I am not 100% focusing on detecting this type of things.

I will do more listening in the weekend to see if stuff is fixed or not.


----------



## Feedbacker

Feedbacker said:


> Sorry, Matt - I’ve updated and still getting them ☹


Though I must admit that I’m sceptical that I’ve upgraded properly. Dammit! I didn’t notice the colour light show on the 2go. It is now telling me I have version 1.0.0 on GoFigure. Is it possible that I have interrupted the process somehow, and is there a way back from that?


----------



## Feedbacker

On the other hand, the iPhone Tidal app over Airplay is much better now


----------



## gryffe

I've just lost network connection. Had been playing for approx 2 hours. Oh well


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jun 26, 2020)

Updated firmware.

it no longer accepts my WiFi.

it tries to connect to a printer and gives me about 12 options for the same printer.

restarted 
Deleted and reinstalled app
Reset
Disconnected 2Go & reconnected 
Restarted modem & router 


?????


----------



## Bill Chu

Peter Hyatt said:


> Updated firmware.
> 
> it no longer accepts my WiFi.
> 
> ...


Everything turns normal after restart and reset?


----------



## tonyl59

Been listening to Qobuz via Roon for a couple of hours now and I don’t think I’ve heard any pops/clicks. I listen to a lot of ‘50s and ‘60s jazz so I can’t be entirely sure 😉


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jun 26, 2020)

Bill Chu said:


> Everything turns normal after restart and reset?



Yes.

It will not connect to the WiFi.

printer is unplugged and it now shows a lengthy list of it as choices.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Matt, any recommendations?


----------



## edwardsean

Just to establish some kind of baseline. Could those who have found the update to improve functionality, or at least not cause any new issues, weigh in?


----------



## Doody

edwardsean said:


> Just to establish some kind of baseline. Could those who have found the update to improve functionality, or at least not cause any new issues, weigh in?


Updated. No new issues.

I DID have to reboot the 2go though after the update. GoFigure couldn't find it after the update.

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

ChordElectronics said:


> *Gofigure and 2go Firmware Update*
> 
> Via an update to the Gofigure app and 2go firmware, today we will be optimising your device experience. Our updates include requested new features and bug fixes. We recommend that when you next attempt to use the device, that you take 10 minutes to update the app and firmware.
> 
> ...



So there's Airplay enhancements but no Google Cast functionality in sight at all? You know your fans aren't just Apple users, nor should they be. There's two major mobile OS's in the world.

I see that Chord has stopped responding when it comes to Casting, so I encourage all of us Android users to not stop speaking up and holding them accountable.


----------



## Matt Bartlett (Jun 26, 2020)

Peter Hyatt said:


> Matt, any recommendations?


Hi Peter,
The firmware update does not delete any of your settings so once the updated has downloaded and installed the network light on your 2Go should have gone back to blue to indicate it was connected back to your WiFi as before. There is no need to scan and try to connect to your WiFi once you are running V1.0.0 firmware.
I think this will be easier to run through if you email support@chordelectronics.co.uk but here are a few things to check:-

1. Is the Network Status light above the config button solid blue?
2. Have you updated to the latest Gofigure app (2.05)
3. Have you tried closing Gofigure and deleting the Bluetooth connection for your 2Go and then opening Gofigure again to establish a new connection.
4. Have you tried rebooting your router.
5. Make sure you put your SD card back in!

Give these things a go to see what happens.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Feedbacker said:


> On the other hand, the iPhone Tidal app over Airplay is much better now


Hi @Feedbacker if Gofigure is telling you that you are on V1.0.0 firmware then you have updated correctly. If something happens during the update process then your 2Go will just fail to load the new firmware and revert back to the original firmware. So the fact you are still hearing the clicks and pops is pretty odd considering we identified and issue, fixed it and then could no longer detect any pops or clicks through listening or scanning the audio waveform out of Hugo2. 
I think we will have to follow this up with you via the support@chordelectronics.co.uk email next week.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## muski

Updated the firmware and did a reboot for good measure. So far so good. My wifi settings were preserved and it reconnected to my network. Just fired up mConnectHD and can see both 2Go client and server. Sounds great so far. 

SD Card playlists all recognized. I noticed some extra pre-populated radio stations:  "Absolute Radio..."

Will test for wifi reception later and listen for popsnclicks.


----------



## rwelles

Update went smoothly.  I also had to restart 2Go for GoFigure to find it. My only problem to date as been drop outs when switching between WAPs. This seems to be greatly improved, but I still need to test it more. No other issues. Haven't tried hotspot mode accessing the mSD cards.

Just amazing audio!!


----------



## hardinge (Jun 26, 2020)

Updated on 2nd attempt. Definitely on v1.0.0 but still getting the smeary pops and clicks 
Running on ethernet connect playing from sd card. Both non-airplane and airplane modes.


----------



## Feedbacker

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @Feedbacker if Gofigure is telling you that you are on V1.0.0 firmware then you have updated correctly. If something happens during the update process then your 2Go will just fail to load the new firmware and revert back to the original firmware. So the fact you are still hearing the clicks and pops is pretty odd considering we identified and issue, fixed it and then could no longer detect any pops or clicks through listening or scanning the audio waveform out of Hugo2.
> I think we will have to follow this up with you via the support@chordelectronics.co.uk email next week.


I’m afraid I’m going to have to do that. The pops are definitely still present. The sound is fantastic otherwise.

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Peter,
> The firmware update does not delete any of your settings so once the updated has downloaded and installed the network light on your 2Go should have gone back to blue to indicate it was connected back to your WiFi as before. There is no need to scan and try to connect to your WiFi once you are running V1.0.0 firmware.
> I think this will be easier to run through if you email support@chordelectronics.co.uk but here are a few things to check:-
> 
> ...



It will not connect since the update


----------



## rwelles

Welp, after further examination, the problem with drop outs between WAPs is still a work-in-progress. Better, but needs improvement.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 28, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Progisus

PANURUS said:


> Since March, when I connect the 2go, in bluetooth audio, it happens that the 2go remains in this mode although the device is off.
> Clearly, I connect my tv in bluetooth audio.
> the 2go led flashes magenta. The sound of my tv goes through 2go.
> I’m done, I’m putting the sound back on the tv speaker,
> ...


Every PLC I programmed from the mid 80’s to last year had lights that were clearly marked as to function. The Chord Poly and 2Go have some madman’s idea of flashing, spinning, on, off whatever meaning. It can be very confusing to the layman.


----------



## hptubes

Post-updates I am running my H2/2Go wirelessly and on battery at various points around a mesh-enabled house, including outside on the back patio and downstairs in the basement in my listening room, where it certainly has hit at least 3 of my 4 access points.  No wifi drop outs yet, where pre-update I could have expected a few for sure.  Using Roon, I'm probably on about hour 4 with no issues...something that would also not have been possible pre-updates.  Seems very, very positive to me.  Well done, Chord.

The sound quality continues to impress me.  These are my first Chord products.  The SQ, combined with the Roon endpoint functionality, combined with the Airplay capability (when not at home/no access to Roon), combined with the portability...the combo is really a stunning addition to an extensive set of audio investments I already have in two homes and 5-6 different speaker/headphone systems.  I am basically now going to be able to sell 4-5 DACs and 2-3 headphone amps I have set up in various rooms around the house, which is going to pay for the H2/2Go combo 3-4 times over, and likely gain in SQ in every case.  Very, very happy with this choice.  I recognize that this costs ~$3.5K USD as combined, but well worth it for what it brings, especially my situation where it can perform so many duties.


----------



## jhoneyball (Jun 27, 2020)

Have done the update to app and firmware. Is that it?

Almost none of the long list of bugs, snafus, and idiot UI and operational design issues reported to Chord, and covered in my hificritic review, have been fixed. It still won't see several of my wifi bases, and seems, at an initial investigation, to have a significant issue with single SSID dual band wifi systems. The UI is still awful, and the operation of the SD card button is hilariously stupid if you fit two microsd cards

And the new firmware is still uncertified by Roon

At least I can use it on ethernet and Roon, and stay away from this deeply sad example of app/firmware programming other than for firmware updating in the future.

Chord desperately need help in managing their dev team and process, because they are clearly out of their depth. They make some of the most interesting, beguiling pieces of hardware. And some of the worst software/firmware.

Ah well


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 28, 2020)

deleted


----------



## jonnyt

So my firmware update went smoothly, less than 5 min. I was then able to listen in my bedroom in line of site to my WiFi extender for 30 min with few problems, only a few very short drop outs. 

Today however is a nightmare. 

first attempt at listening in my main room, right next to my router and it plays a few seconds of a track and then skips (see picture for how close I am to the white gigabit router while still losing connection).

so I turned off for an hour and tried again. This time no problem, 30 min perfect playback in the main room and even a few metres outside of the room.

third time, nightmare again. I can’t leave the room without dropping connection and even in the room, 50% of tracks skip entirely and the other half play but with regular drops to silence for about a second roughly once or twice per track. 

Needless to say if I use my laptop or iPad as a Roon endpoint I can wander my entire apartment without any connection issues or drop-outs whatsoever. It doesn’t sound nearly as good as the Hugo2go but at this point, I think I’d prefer a solid connection with ok sound over the Hugo’s fantastic sound and pathetic connection.


----------



## hptubes

jonnyt said:


> So my firmware update went smoothly, less than 5 min. I was then able to listen in my bedroom in line of site to my WiFi extender for 30 min with few problems, only a few very short drop outs.
> 
> Today however is a nightmare.
> 
> ...




That's too bad--that was the issue I had a few times pre-update.  I was hoping it had been resolved too with the firmware.

I can't prove this, but I don't think this has a lot (or anything) to do with the wifi strength, line-of-site, etc., or slow connections to your Roon server.  For me this would not resolve with reboots of my Roon environment, but would be fine immediately after I would systematically reboot my Chord combo, off of power.

Are you plugged in (powered) with your Chord while this is occuring?  Looks like maybe so from the photo?

Can you run on battery and see if the same thing is happening?  I'm fishing here, but I feel like I had better stability when I unplugged the Chord, turned both units off, then powered on the Hugo2, which would auto-power-on the 2Go.  That would seem to resolve the poor behavior with Roon at least for a bit, and running on battery seemed to provide me longer stability.  I realize we all should be able to run it on power, but maybe you can isolate the issue better for Chord by seeing if that makes any difference too your situation or not.  Again, fishing a bit, but maybe it's a good test in your environment where this is still happening.


----------



## hptubes

jonnyt said:


> So my firmware update went smoothly, less than 5 min. I was then able to listen in my bedroom in line of site to my WiFi extender for 30 min with few problems, only a few very short drop outs.
> 
> Today however is a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Sorry, looking more closely at the photo, I see that's your headphone cable, not power.


----------



## Widell

Peter Hyatt said:


> It will not connect since the update


Same here, its a brick, Gofigure can not find it even if my iphone or ipad has connected too it by BT. Spent whole evening yesterday and this morning, just have a yellow firm light on the  Network status light! Have deleted and reinstalled Gofigure app multiple times, connected and disconnected BT and Connection, restarted 2GO multiple time and same same! Anyone have similar issues and managed to solve it? Have asked support but nothing so far in return 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## jonnyt

hptubes said:


> Sorry, looking more closely at the photo, I see that's your headphone cable, not power.


Yep, I almost never listen while plugged into power as it ends to overheat and I can’t get a good line of sight connection whilst plugged in.
I agree that I don’t think the issue is with my wifi as all my other items maintain 100% connection whether streaming Netflix, playing games or being a roon endpoint.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jun 27, 2020)

Widell said:


> Same here, its a brick, Gofigure can not find it even if my iphone or ipad has connected too it by BT. Spent whole evening yesterday and this morning, just have a yellow firm light on the  Network status light! Have deleted and reinstalled Gofigure app multiple times, connected and disconnected BT and Connection, restarted 2GO multiple time and same same! Anyone have similar issues and managed to solve it? Have asked support but nothing so far in return 🤦🏼‍♂️



I tried different phones and internet. Deletions, resets, and so on.  Lots of hours. 

Poly is fine and over the months, I’ve had a great time listening (sans vinyl pops) until the update:

—the update blocks internet connection.

it seems the problem is rare so my guess is that they’ll exchange the 2Go.


----------



## gryffe (Jun 27, 2020)

Despite reporting a lost network connection with wired connection yesterday afternoon it's been all plain sailing so far ever since. Probably had 6 or 7 hours play over the two days, and I realise I've probably hexed it by saying that!!
@Matt Bartlett One thing I did notice is that Roon still displays firmware version as 0.9.1. Does anything need to be done to bring FW version between Roon and the 2Go into line?
And any word on when the 2Go will be Roon certified?


----------



## Bill Chu (Jun 27, 2020)

Tested for 2 days after firmware update, so far so good, no obvious pops and clicks, and I tried to use MConnect for access sd card again, except need more time to load tracks than "Rigelian", there is no more "trimmed head" starting track happened. Gofigure connection is very smooth. Up to now is positive for the firmware update.


----------



## gghirardi

I update the firmware and the app. The pops and clicks are definitely still there (albeit they occur less often). Overall stability is still pretty much an issue, although I noticed some slight improvementa. The pops and clicks issue in a device like this is however a major flaw of the product.


----------



## hptubes

gghirardi said:


> I update the firmware and the app. The pops and clicks are definitely still there (albeit they occur less often). Overall stability is still pretty much an issue, although I noticed some slight improvementa. The pops and clicks issue in a device like this is however a major flaw of the product.



Can you recreate pops and clicks using the different inputs, or is it specific to one connection method?  Is it file bit depth related at all?


----------



## Doody

Wildly different experiences with the updates. Fascinating. Odd.

Doody


----------



## gghirardi

hptubes said:


> Can you recreate pops and clicks using the different inputs, or is it specific to one connection method?  Is it file bit depth related at all?



I hear the pops and clicks when playing from SD cards. No matter whether in hotspot mode or connected through WiFi. Any thoughts everyone? thanks.


----------



## uzi2

I know there was a vinylpopsandclicks issue with an old linux kernel. It couldn't be as simple as that, could it?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

PANURUS said:


> Since March, when I connect the 2go, in bluetooth audio, it happens that the 2go remains in this mode although the device is off.
> Clearly, I connect my tv in bluetooth audio.
> the 2go led flashes magenta. The sound of my tv goes through 2go.
> I’m done, I’m putting the sound back on the tv speaker,
> ...


Hi @PANURUS I don't remember seeing your post at the time or that the use of Bluetooth Audio was causing an issue. In any case this is all
working as it should now. If you connect via Bluetooth Audio then the 2Go status light will flash magenta to let you know you are using it but you can still connect via Gofigure at the same time should you want to. 2Go will stay in Bluetooth Audio mode until you select another playback method where it will automatically switch. 

I regularly have DLNA, Airplay, Roon and Bluetooth all connected at the same time and can just hit play on each to swap between the playback modes. 
When you switch off Hugo2 the magenta light will stop flashing and 2Go will either switch off or if it is plugged in and on charge then it will go into sleep mode.
You do not need to unplug or make any other changes to swap 2Go to play from another source.

P.S The reason 2Go status shows white when charging is because it is easier to see than the battery level indicator under the charge port.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

PANURUS said:


> And there are still other problems in the Chord environment that keep me away from their interesting and attractive products.
> I wanted to listen to the new Ultima 6 amp, £ 6,000 before buying it. This will not happen because the Belgian importer refuses to make the demo. He does not want to open the box of an ultima 6.
> He offers to do a demo with 2 ultima 3 monoblocks worth £ 22,000.
> He specifies that it is the same DNA so it will be the same.
> ...


I've noted your comment about the Belgian distributor. 
As for a product that will use the DX output on Dave then that would be a question for Rob Watts. The design of any such product really complex and will require years of work from Rob. Still hopefully we can get you a listen of our new amplifier technology which as a partner to Dave is stunning - although of course you would expect me to say that!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

jonnyt said:


> So my firmware update went smoothly, less than 5 min. I was then able to listen in my bedroom in line of site to my WiFi extender for 30 min with few problems, only a few very short drop outs.
> 
> Today however is a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Can you email support@chordelectronics.co.uk if you haven't done so already. We will run through some things to see why you are getting the drop outs and the track loading slowly messages in Roon.


----------



## Feedbacker

gghirardi said:


> I hear the pops and clicks when playing from SD cards. No matter whether in hotspot mode or connected through WiFi. Any thoughts everyone? thanks.


Same for me


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gryffe said:


> Despite reporting a lost network connection with wired connection yesterday afternoon it's been all plain sailing so far ever since. Probably had 6 or 7 hours play over the two days, and I realise I've probably hexed it by saying that!!
> @Matt Bartlett One thing I did notice is that Roon still displays firmware version as 0.9.1. Does anything need to be done to bring FW version between Roon and the 2Go into line?
> And any word on when the 2Go will be Roon certified?


We are working on the Roon certification at which point the firmware version will be updated. The Covid situation has caused unavoidable delays with the certification process which we hope now the situation is easing here in the UK and in New York (where the Roon testing is based) we can resolve this now.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Peter Hyatt said:


> I tried different phones and internet. Deletions, resets, and so on.  Lots of hours.
> 
> Poly is fine and over the months, I’ve had a great time listening (sans vinyl pops) until the update:
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, I know my support team are helping you with this but can you confirm what your network status light is doing. This is the light above the small black config button. 
We think your 2Go is connected to your network as it is still communicating with the update server showing it has an active internet connection.


----------



## jlbrach

man, am I glad I cancelled my 2go order...and I am an owner of the dave and blu 2 and hugo 2 and mojo


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Widell said:


> Same here, its a brick, Gofigure can not find it even if my iphone or ipad has connected too it by BT. Spent whole evening yesterday and this morning, just have a yellow firm light on the  Network status light! Have deleted and reinstalled Gofigure app multiple times, connected and disconnected BT and Connection, restarted 2GO multiple time and same same! Anyone have similar issues and managed to solve it? Have asked support but nothing so far in return 🤦🏼‍♂️


Sorry to hear that you are having issues. If the network status light above the config button is yellow then that means your 2Go is either in sleep mode or booting up. Gofigure will only see 2Go when this light is blue, green or flashing blue and green. Yellow means it is shutdown. I would recommend disconnecting your 2Go from Hugo2 and leaving it unplugged to see if the yellow light goes out after a while. Once it has gone out reconnect it to Hugo2, put it on charge and try turning Hugo2 back on. If you are still having issues then please email support@chordelectronics.co.uk


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gghirardi said:


> I hear the pops and clicks when playing from SD cards. No matter whether in hotspot mode or connected through WiFi. Any thoughts everyone? thanks.


I appreciate this doesn't help you but we are not getting any pops and clicks under any circumstances now so it would help if you can email our support so we can take some more details. I presume turning bit perfect mode off doesn't make any difference?


----------



## paulgc

@MoonAudio now indicating September for 2yu.


----------



## masahito24@chart

I updated to 1.0.0 yesterday and everything seems to be fixed so far. Back story, before the update I was getting occasional drop outs when streaming from Roon via wifi/ethernet with random popping/vinyl scratching noises when using airplay. I've been streaming through ethernet for roughly 6 hours from Roon and airplay since the update and I can report that there are no drops or popping. I'll report back if I encounter any thing odd, so far it's been great.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jun 27, 2020)

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Peter, I know my support team are helping you with this but can you confirm what your network status light is doing. This is the light above the small black config button.
> We think your 2Go is connected to your network as it is still communicating with the update server showing it has an active internet connection.



Blinking blue.

I tried connecting Ethernet several times to see if that would help.

Switching back to WiFi didn’t work. .


----------



## gghirardi

Matt Bartlett said:


> I appreciate this doesn't help you but we are not getting any pops and clicks under any circumstances now so it would help if you can email our support so we can take some more details. I presume turning bit perfect mode off doesn't make any difference?



if I try to turn bit perfect mode off, I can hear no sounds. I tried to factory reset but it will play only with Bit perfect mode on.


----------



## edwardsean

paulgc said:


> @MoonAudio now indicating September for 2yu.



I saw that too. Sept 1 seems hopeful and realistic, though it would be great if it came sooner. I'm purchasing a stop-gap player for the summer and would love not to do that.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 28, 2020)

deleted


----------



## hptubes

gghirardi said:


> I hear the pops and clicks when playing from SD cards. No matter whether in hotspot mode or connected through WiFi. Any thoughts everyone? thanks.



Curious as to if everyone hearing pops and clicks are getting that only with SD cards?  What speed SD card are you using by chance?  Possible issues with reading the card during playback?  Anyone know if there is buffering when reading the files from card?


----------



## ulixz

could not update 2go firmware,

when start to update, 2go status blinks rgb in about 30 seconds, then it reboot automatically.

tried with iOS & Android gofigure, both the same.

anyone can help?


----------



## Bill Chu

ulixz said:


> could not update 2go firmware,
> 
> when start to update, 2go status blinks rgb in about 30 seconds, then it reboot automatically.
> 
> ...


Connect power? Take out all sd card already?


----------



## ulixz

Bill Chu said:


> Connect power? Take out all sd card already?


yes,  satisfy all necessary prerequirements.
 connected power, no sd card equipped, wifi connected.


----------



## masahito24@chart

I noticed after the update both 2go and Hugo 2 is warm while in desktop mode. Before the update both units got pretty hot.


----------



## Luvdac

I finally bit the bullet and ordered a 2go. Its a black one to pair with my silver hugo2 as the only dealer in my country had ONE black 2go with a wait time on a silver one upto 8 weeks. 
I'm going through some mental reconditioning on making myself love the (mis?) match when it arrives this week. I'll post some comments on how it pans out once it gets here. My use case will be primarily as an endpoint to roon. If it works well with roon I'll consider the money well spent. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gghirardi

Another issue I am facing after the firmware and software upgrade. I am playing some music and  the unit becomes unresponsive when trying to change song. This is reallly becoming a nightmare. I am not sure whether the Italian distributor will allow me to return the unit, but I would definitely do so at this stage, as this thing simply does not work and makes anger and frustration the norm (instead of allowing you to enjoy your music).


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Is there a method to undo the update to revert to prior version ?


----------



## MarkParity (Jun 28, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## Currawong

Peter Hyatt said:


> Is there a method to undo the update to revert to prior version ?



Just wondering... have you tried a factory reset? Sorry if you have and I missed you saying so.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jun 28, 2020)

Currawong said:


> Just wondering... have you tried a factory reset? Sorry if you have and I missed you saying so.



Many times & in different locations.

chord will fix or exchange. I’m not concerned nor upset 

we have a short holiday coming up at a remote camp.
I’m hoping it’s resolved by then!

I have the perfect set up with the 2 micro SD cards!


----------



## tojoko

I'm also having problems with 2Go after the v1.0.0 firmware upgrade. Before the upgrade I was able to connect wirelessly just fine. With the new firmware, the wireless doesn't connect at all. 

I upgraded my Chord 2Go today from 0.9.1 to 1.0.0. I used Gofigure app version 2.05 to upgrade. The upgrade went well, but after the upgrade 2Go cannot connect to a wireless network anymore. The blue status light keeps blinking, and the configured networks page in the Gofigure app shows multiple entries of "networks configured within 2Go" each saying not connected. If I try to add a new network by selecting a visible network or by manually adding a network, there will be a new entry in the list of "networks configured within 2Go" but it says not connected. 

If I do a factory reset, the "networks configured within 2Go" initially shows 3 entries of not connected networks, even when I haven't added any networks yet. Suspiciously it's the same amount that there are visible networks.

My network setup consists of UniFi gear, I have UniFi AP-nanoHD in the same room with Chord 2Go. Additionally, I purchased an UniFi AP-AC-Lite which I configured to use 2.4GHz only and with different SSID in hopes that it would solve the Chord 2Go connection problems (it didn't). Both wireless access points are at 1m distance from the 2Go.

With 0.9.1 firmware the wireless worked, but the music playback using the wireless connection only worked between 5-30 mins before it stopped working and required me to power cycle the 2Go before it worked again. I was therefore really looking forward to the new firmware, but sadly it made 2Go worse for me. Hopefully the issue could be resolved soon.

Is anyone else having a similar issue?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Tojoko 

Same here.

When I try to enter network manually, I get “error” message.

it’s important to contact support & give your serial number.


----------



## tojoko

Ok I'll send them email. Thanks Peter!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

tojoko said:


> I'm also having problems with 2Go after the v1.0.0 firmware upgrade. Before the upgrade I was able to connect wirelessly just fine. With the new firmware, the wireless doesn't connect at all.
> 
> I upgraded my Chord 2Go today from 0.9.1 to 1.0.0. I used Gofigure app version 2.05 to upgrade. The upgrade went well, but after the upgrade 2Go cannot connect to a wireless network anymore. The blue status light keeps blinking, and the configured networks page in the Gofigure app shows multiple entries of "networks configured within 2Go" each saying not connected. If I try to add a new network by selecting a visible network or by manually adding a network, there will be a new entry in the list of "networks configured within 2Go" but it says not connected.
> 
> ...


Hi @tojoko Sorry to hear that you are having a problem now. We are investigating after Peter reported the similar issue top us. In the mean time are you able to try a manual configuration to see if that works. Assuming you can still access your 2Go using Gofigure can you put it in hotspot mode. Once in hotspot mode connect your phone or computer to the WiFi signal broadcast from your 2Go. Once connected type 192.168.1.1 which will open the manual configuration webpage. Go to the WiFi tab and enter your details then untick the stay in hotspot and reboot your 2Go.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gghirardi said:


> if I try to turn bit perfect mode off, I can hear no sounds. I tried to factory reset but it will play only with Bit perfect mode on.


It's possible you have the volume set to zero. Can you go to the home page on Gofigure, turn off bitperfect mode and then you will see the volume control slider. Turn this up until you can hear the music playing.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 28, 2020)

deleted


----------



## tojoko

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @tojoko Sorry to hear that you are having a problem now. We are investigating after Peter reported the similar issue top us. In the mean time are you able to try a manual configuration to see if that works. Assuming you can still access your 2Go using Gofigure can you put it in hotspot mode. Once in hotspot mode connect your phone or computer to the WiFi signal broadcast from your 2Go. Once connected type 192.168.1.1 which will open the manual configuration webpage. Go to the WiFi tab and enter your details then untick the stay in hotspot and reboot your 2Go.



Hi Matt,

I tried those steps and was able to add the wifi using the hotspot mode. However, once I rebooted the 2Go, I was in the same situation as before: the blue light is blinking and 2Go is not connected to wifi. Here's what I see if I go to the configured networks page, multiple entries all with "not connected":
Link to the picture


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 28, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Malcyg (Jun 28, 2020)

I have two Hugo2Go units, one black one silver. I thought I would just update one of them in case of problems, so I switched my black unit on, instructed the update and it ran through and updated with no issue at all, so I felt happy enough to go and update the other one. That one went through just fine as well.

One interesting point is that I always preferred Roon slighly to SD card playback but, following the update, the SD card is sounding noticeably better. Previously, I found it very slightly brighter and harder sounding but now it is full of warmth and has deeper bass and I prefer it to Roon based on just comparing a few tracks. I’m sure that nothing has changed and I’ll be told that is my imagination - but it is what it is.

Good luck with your own update.

Edit - I guess I should say that I posted this in encouragement to anybody who might be nervous about updating. I initially thought I would not bother updating based upon some of the problems mentioned on here, but both mine went through absolutely fine.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

tojoko said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I tried those steps and was able to add the wifi using the hotspot mode. However, once I rebooted the 2Go, I was in the same situation as before: the blue light is blinking and 2Go is not connected to wifi. Here's what I see if I go to the configured networks page, multiple entries all with "not connected":
> Link to the picture


Ok thanks for trying. If you email our support we will pick this up tomorrow.
There is one last thing you can try on your router.
In the UniFi Configuration you should be able to change the channel width of the 2G Radio. You have 2 options HT20 and HT40 for 20Mhz and 40MHz channels. Whatever yours is set to can you try the opposite to see if this makes any difference.


----------



## tojoko

Matt Bartlett said:


> Ok thanks for trying. If you email our support we will pick this up tomorrow.
> There is one last thing you can try on your router.
> In the UniFi Configuration you should be able to change the channel width of the 2G Radio. You have 2 options HT20 and HT40 for 20Mhz and 40MHz channels. Whatever yours is set to can you try the opposite to see if this makes any difference.



Hi Matt,

I've actually managed to get the wifi connection working now! What worked for me was to use the Android version of the Gofigure app. Since it was a first time I ran the app, it went through the wizard steps of naming your device (which I skipped) and the selection of wifi (which I did). After the wizard completed, the 2Go was connected to my wireless network. 

So, either going through the wizard steps solved it, or then Android version works better than the iOS version. At least on the Android version the configured networks page looks more normal:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n4gb360869w29wv/Screenshot_20200628-211732.png?dl=0
whereas on iOS it's listing multiple bogus entries: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3fyt9wua4d481zs/IMG_1506.jpeg?dl=0

Hope this helps others too.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

PANURUS said:


> Your comment is very useful because it describes the ideal case.
> However, during my test last night, things went as I wrote it.
> I therefore speak of a real and reproducible case.
> 
> ...


Hi @PANURUS 
I'm sorry but I just don't have the same thing you are seeing. 
I'm using 2Go at home in a standard setup and Bluetooth is working fine. 
Perhaps it is best to email support with a video of the problem then we will happily take a look.

So in my case:-

Bluetooth does not take priority. You can use any other mode and nothing is inhibited. Playback will swap to Roon, DLNA, MPD or Airplay even if Bluetooth is playing.
It doesn't matter if you are using battery or USB power. Gofigure is always available.

I do take your point that in Gofigure Bluetooth Audio is not indicated but neither is Roon, DLNA, Airplay and it shouldn't be necessary as 2Go auto switches between them all. If I want to play something else even if I have been playing Bluetooth then I just hit play on the new playback software.

Unfortunately there is nothing we can do about the naming or the icons used in iOS. That is down to how Apple decide to display them. We have no control over that.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

tojoko said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I've actually managed to get the wifi connection working now! What worked for me was to use the Android version of the Gofigure app. Since it was a first time I ran the app, it went through the wizard steps of naming your device (which I skipped) and the selection of wifi (which I did). After the wizard completed, the 2Go was connected to my wireless network.
> 
> ...


Thanks for persevering and thank you for sending this on so we can investigate. Glad it's working for you now.


----------



## jhoneyball

So which 2.4Ghz capabilities are supported? which channel widths? which protocols? Do you support channel 13?


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 28, 2020)

HI Matt
I have found why I have dfficulties to use M.A.L.P.
With the first firmware, I had reserved an IPadress in my rooter for the 2GO in fired Network mode.
But after the new firmware, the fired network IP adress is changed.
Why have I reserved and adress for the 2go in my rooter?
Because if my rooter restart the 2GO will receve the same adress that I had fixed in the profile of M.A.L.P.
So when I want to use M.A.L.P., all works without to have to find the new adress of the 2GO and to input it in M.A.L.P.

It is the first time in 30 years that a MAC adress of a device change with a new firmware.
With the old firmware? I had reserved on my rooter the adress
192.168.0.17 paired with the MAC adress 00:70:3d:3e:31:06

Now, in TOGO setup I see

WIFI MAC: 00:80:aa:35:0d:d0              Bluetooth MAC:01:57:22:0A:0A:AD    Ethernet MAC:00:70:3d:35:0d:d0
and in Gofigure, I see :
IP Adress : 192.168.0.16
WIFI MAC Adress: 00:70:3D:35:0D0  Bluetooth MAC:01:57:22:0A:0A:AD

As you can see : 00:70:3D:35:0D0 is the Ethernet Mac adress


If I remove the ethernet cable, I Go figure I see:
IP Adress : 192.168.0.15
WIFI MAC Adress: 00:70:3D:35:0D0  Bluetooth MAC:01:57:22:0A:0A:AD

As you can see: the IP adress change correctly but the WIFI MAC Adress is wrong.

But if I restart GOfigure then the WIFI MACAdress: 00:80:AA:35:0D0 is correct.

I hope you will find this information interesting.

PS : Sorry but a smiley is placed where it must be 2point D


----------



## edwardsean

Late to the party, I just updated. It was quick and painless. So far everything is operating smoothly. I still get the squealing (w/ PCM768) when music is not playing, but I knew that wasn't getting addressed this go around. 

I have no idea if there is any change to sound, either real or imagined, as my attention has been diverted elsewhere. If I can share a bit. I haven't been listening to H2Go, because I got a Dave, or I've gone Dave, or achieved Daveness. I'm posting about it here for a reason:

So, I've been busy setting up Dave: regenerators, clocks, optical isolation, servers, LPSs, cabling, upscaling, etc. and even a retrofitted Sean Jacobs power supply. I got rid of my big component desktop rig to simplify with Dave. It backfired. Now boxes and cables are repopulating themselves every time I turn my back. Yet, I can't stop because I keep jumping SQ thresholds. 

Today, I ventured out of my Dave cave (literally), and sat in my open, sunlit living room with my H2Go. I did the update and listened to it for the first time since getting the Dave. And well...

Pretty fantastic! This little thing! Already off the noisy power grid, fed internally by SDCards, sounds simply superb. Going from a full size system approaching state of the art to H2Go did not let me down. On balance, it didn't make me question the madness of my Dave project, but it was like taking a huge delectable slice of Dave to go. With each passing day Dave is rooting itself into my music room with the criss crossing network that feeds it. H2Go is totally mobile, simple, and immensely satisfying.


----------



## masahito24@chart

Quick question: Is there a way to get Roon/HQplayer streaming to the 2go? I used it previously with my pi/Hugo2 setup via network, the 2go option doesn't show up. Thanks!


----------



## NYanakiev

masahito24@chart said:


> Quick question: Is there a way to get Roon/HQplayer streaming to the 2go? I used it previously with my pi/Hugo2 setup via network, the 2go option doesn't show up. Thanks!



Roon works great on the 2Go. It is my most used playback method.


----------



## masahito24@chart

NYanakiev said:


> Roon works great on the 2Go. It is my most used playback method.



Thanks, I've been using Roon streaming direct to the 2go with no issues since the update. Curious if HQPlayer integration works via network?


----------



## Progisus

masahito24@chart said:


> Thanks, I've been using Roon streaming direct to the 2go with no issues since the update. Curious if HQPlayer integration works via network?


Nope. No naa on 2go. Pi is your best bet.


----------



## masahito24@chart

Progisus said:


> Nope. No naa on 2go. Pi is your best bet.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## jambaj0e

So I got the Hugo TT2, and I wonder, with the 2YU , can it connect directly from ethernet to the TT2 using the USB or coaxial/BNC out without having to buy the 2GO?


----------



## muski (Jun 28, 2020)

Just having my first long listening session since updating the firmware. Alas, the pops and clicks are still there. I tried bit perfect on and off—still getting them. Qobuz redbook via Roon over WiFi.


----------



## jonnyt

So sunday was ok, generally good connection for a couple of hours of listening.

Today I own a beautifully engineered Chord Brick. Absolutely refuses to play more than one second of any song before skipping. Both Tidal and library tracks.

So rather than listening over my £5k DAC/Amp/Headphone rig, I am listening quietly over a £200 sonos speaker so as not to disturb my wife's work. Sound quality doesn't compare but at least it connects 100% of the time...

Am really losing patience.


----------



## gghirardi

My current experience is the following: I set the 2Go to Hotspot Mode. I connect via wifi with my Ipad. The connection with bluetooth is also OK. I play a song and it works. After a few seconds, I try to change songs, but the thing becomes unresponsive. It continues to play the previous song, but there is no possibility to switch to another song or to do anything with the 2go. Only thing is to factory reset and go through the whole pairing process again. This is terrible.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

jonnyt said:


> So sunday was ok, generally good connection for a couple of hours of listening.
> 
> Today I own a beautifully engineered Chord Brick. Absolutely refuses to play more than one second of any song before skipping. Both Tidal and library tracks.
> 
> ...


Please can you contact us via our support@ email address so we can help.


----------



## radnor

edwardsean said:


> Late to the party, I just updated. It was quick and painless. So far everything is operating smoothly. I still get the squealing (w/ PCM768) when music is not playing, but I knew that wasn't getting addressed this go around.
> 
> I have no idea if there is any change to sound, either real or imagined, as my attention has been diverted elsewhere. If I can share a bit. I haven't been listening to H2Go, because I got a Dave, or I've gone Dave, or achieved Daveness. I'm posting about it here for a reason:
> 
> ...


Well if you just bought a bartok you wouldn’t need a cave.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gghirardi said:


> My current experience is the following: I set the 2Go to Hotspot Mode. I connect via wifi with my Ipad. The connection with bluetooth is also OK. I play a song and it works. After a few seconds, I try to change songs, but the thing becomes unresponsive. It continues to play the previous song, but there is no possibility to switch to another song or to do anything with the 2go. Only thing is to factory reset and go through the whole pairing process again. This is terrible.


Please can you contact our support email support@chordelectronics.co.uk so we can get some more details from you to work this out.


----------



## edwardsean

radnor said:


> Well if you just bought a bartok you wouldn’t need a cave.



Okay, first of all, hilarious. 

Second of all, yeah, the thought had crossed my mind!  Dave is significantly cheaper than the Bartok-headphone model. However, now that I'm adding a network streamer/server, regenerators, etc. etc. the Bartok is looking like a bargain. And, the dCS is all neatly self contained to boot. But here's the thing. 

I love Chord. 

I love the unparalleled realism that an upscaled Dave offers. I love the look of Chord products. Bartok is a box, a lovely box, but a box. The Dave and the H2Go are distinctive pieces of technological art. 

Honestly, set aside everything else, is the H2Go not the most gorgeous portable device on the planet? To be continued...


----------



## radnor (Jun 29, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Okay, first of all, hilarious.
> 
> Second of all, yeah, the thought had crossed my mind!  Dave is significantly cheaper than the Bartok-headphone model. However, now that I'm adding a network streamer/server, regenerators, etc. etc. the Bartok is looking like a bargain. And, the dCS is all neatly self contained to boot. But here's the thing.
> 
> ...


its not... its chord masturbation... this is where consumer electronics companies go to die...  look at the FIIO M15 for state of the art... great amp,dac power, UI, connectivity... just works.... my LCD 4Z sounds great from this... FIIO is a powerhouse and rising fast.  a fully integrated headless streamer/dac/amp is a BRILLIANT idea.... and chord was 1st in world to do it with mojo/poly.... however this can be done fully integrated... much smaller with better SQ and ID. CHord is at great risk of loosing entirely the more mainstream market they were targeting with Mojo. I know... I shipped 6 million phones with my own operating system... CHord better to partner with someone that actually knows what they are doing here VS keeping the quaint made in UK BS for this kind of product. Maby I do one with Paul at PS audio and his dac guy that understands FPGA upgradability. I think Rob Watts makes excuses for not doing what DCS and PS audio have done doing FPGA updates... he is lazy... algos always changing... new info from universities all the time... DCS could drop an FPGA upgrade on the Bartok in nxt 12 months that brings it much closer to rossini and further separates it from CHord. CHord needs help... dont get me wrong I applaud the company but they need to enter the 21st century otherwise they will get eaten alive.... unfortunately its showing.

Oh and Dave is a box as well... one you would create after an ayahuasca trip.... nothing wrong with this... but I am buying sound NOT pretty boxes


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 29, 2020)

Well then, you're not going to like this either (grin). Here's some more praise of Chord. (I have no affiliation to the company whatsoever. They "paid" for these endorsements by earning them through the hard work it took to create these devices).

_An Ode 2 2Go_, or what I learned from my Project Dave:

I've always known that Hifi comes down to one thing: noise. Great sound can be achieved any number of different ways. But, no matter how good your digital section, no matter how good your analog section, it can all be corrupted by noise. High fidelity is only possible to the degree that you can remove noise from your system and retain the fidelity of that signal. The Dave is a truly awesome machine, but it can be rendered mediocre by a noisy system. The hefty expense of setting up Dave is about removing noisy components and power supplies and all their jitter and masking effects. This is all simply to reveal what Dave can do in a more pure form, and the results are astonishing. However, it can take a massive amount of time, effort, and expense (it has for me).

For the Hugo2, the 2Go is the answer.

It may be your functional nightmare, but it is a Hifi dream.

It's not just that it allows you to go mobile. When you untether from your PC or laptop, you remove a (the) major source of noise. However, network players also produce noise and the cabling to your DAC further degrades sound and introduces noise and jitter. Bits are bits–but only in theory. Once those numbers get converted to actual signal they operate in the real world and are vulnerable to loss.

In 2Go, you're getting all the advantages of a high grade/low noise network server/streamer in a compact unit, and it interfaces with Hugo2 with minimum transmission loss. It elegantly solves both the problem of mobility and fidelity in 1 tiny 2Go package.

I know frustrations continue for many users. I'm just sharing my rationale for why I'm willing to wait and work through these issues. I get that's not for everybody, but my own aggravation is considerably assuaged by joy. So I guess this is actually my _Ode 2 Joy of 2Go._


----------



## edwardsean

I've owned some pretty great DAPs including the M15, SP2000, 220EX+amp8EX. I personally modded the iBasso PCBs, and the production design of amp8EX is almost identical to my version of Whitigir's brilliant mod.

We are free to disagree and that's why all these great DAPs exist.

To my ears, personally, there are great DAPs... and then there is the H2Go.

I don't feel this way about just the Hugo2 alone. The H2Go is something special again.


----------



## radnor

edwardsean said:


> I've owned some pretty great DAPs including the M15, SP2000, 220EX+amp8EX. I personally modded the iBasso PCBs, and the production design of amp8EX is almost identical to my version of Whitigir's brilliant mod.
> 
> We are free to disagree and that's why all these great DAPs exist.
> 
> ...


i'll get an H2 for 30 days and compare to M15 with LCD 4z and lay this debate to rest. lets see. the freaking mojopoly skipping every song on roon 70% of the time is a major buzz kill. ill use my imagination re the 2go... i have enough experience with separate network bits (SOTM, ROON NUC, POLY etc) that YES i believe there is a lift but if H2 is on par with M15 absent 2GO then it is simply not worth the hassle.


----------



## MSXX (Jun 30, 2020)

Thought I might check in. I havn’t had time to do much testing but the firmware update went smooth. It seems to have fixed my issues with the the popsandclicks and my 2go is more stable now. What is weird though is that our use of the m-connecting app streaming tidal is more stable on my wife’s iPhone 11 were it is possible to now stream about 9 songs before the connection is lost. On my iPhone SE the connection is lost after 3-4 songs, which is about the same as before - maybe one song more…

We are looking forward to the next firmware update as our hope is that we would be able to stream a whole album - wouldn’t that be something 
(Our 2go has mainly been hooked up to naim amps with a ethernet connection)

All in all, I am very pleased about the update. There is still work to be done, that is for sure… - but thank you Matt for all the hard work.


----------



## hptubes

MSXX said:


> Thought I might check in. I havn’t had time to do much testing but the firmware update went smooth. It seems to have fixed my issues with the the popsandclicks and my 2go is more stable now. What is weird though is that our use of the m-connecting app streaming tidal is more stable on my wife’s iPhone 11 were it is possible to now stream about 9 songs before the connection is lost. On my iPhone SE the connection is lost after 3-4 songs, which is about the same as before - maybe one song more…
> 
> We are looking forward to the next firmware update as our hope is that we would be able to stream a whole album - wouldn’t that be something
> (Our 2go has mainly been hooked up to naim amps with a ethernet connection)
> ...



That seems like a super interesting data point to me, considering all other variables "should" be the same, with two different phones being the "only" variable?


----------



## joshnor713 (Jul 1, 2020)

Being spending some time with the update before chiming in. Update process was smooth as butter. Nothing worsened after the update for me.

I still hear vinlypopsandclicks, but definitely less often. At first I thought it was fixed. Looks like you got a bit more work to do on this, Chord. This issue is way less invasive than before though. I can listen now with very minimal distraction. Guess that's something


----------



## Malcyg

I’ve changed from 15% headphone vs speakers to almost 100% headphone use over the last 9 months for a variety of reasons, not least lockdown conditions. This H2Go device has been invaluable. I have a pair of Diana Phi headphones which make for a very transportable solution with H2Go. I’ve said it before, but with my whole music collection on dual SD card, radio, Roon and YouTube etc via Airplay, the functionality is exceptional as is the sound quality. My H2Go cost about the same as I paid for my AK380 plus matching 380 amp a few years ago but the functionality and sound quality is in a totally different league. The latest and greatest AK SP2000 lists at £3,399. I’m not knocking AK DAP’s, I like them, but H2Go seems like a bargain by comparison. My main system is an Innuos Statement into BluDave, but H2Go has been getting the lion’s share of my usage of late due to the absolute convenience advantage - and the performance differential is definitely not proportionate to the relative costs of each solution, or even close. 

The H2Go plus DiPhi provides a portable solution that gives performance and functionality at a level that I could never even have dreamt of just a few years ago let alone when I first got into putting a system together many years ago.


----------



## Luvdac (Jul 1, 2020)

Got my 2go today. Thanks to headphonezone for actually sending out a silver 2go as I have a silver hugo2.
BUT!
Here start the problems. Try as I might I just couldn't get the 2go to snap into place with the hugo2. I wasted an hour trying every which way, loosening/tightening the screws etc. Everything that's been recommended. Finally had to remove one connector on the digital input side to get it to fit. So now its held together with just ONE connector. This can't be good or safe for either the 2go or the hugo2. I'm worried to say the least.
Next I tried to update the 2go. It failed to update 3 times and now the gofigure app says its up to date at version 0.9.1? [EDIT] It updated, finally. Deleted the gofigure app, re installed it and the 2go updated without a hitch.
Right now I'm far more worried about the mechanical side of things aka the connector issue. I haven't spoken to the distributor yet. Being in India doesn't make things easy with returns when distributors tend not to stock more than one or two pieces of expensive gear.
I hope Matt can chime in here with a workable solution.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreenBow

radnor said:


> i'll get an H2 for 30 days and compare to M15 with LCD 4z and lay this debate to rest. lets see. the freaking mojopoly skipping every song on roon 70% of the time is a major buzz kill. ill use my imagination re the 2go... i have enough experience with separate network bits (SOTM, ROON NUC, POLY etc) that YES i believe there is a lift but if H2 is on par with M15 absent 2GO then it is simply not worth the hassle.



They say M11 Pro is similar to Mojo, but Mojo is more lively and accurate. … Hugo 2 is considerably better than Mojo all round, and it's no small step upgrade. 

It's unlikely that M15 will be anywhere near Hugo 2. ... That's no disrespect to M15 either. I bet it's brilliant. Although M15 didn't exactly do well in the What HiFi review of it. It reviewed well with others though.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Luvdac said:


> Got my 2go today. Thanks to headphonezone for actually sending out a silver 2go as I have a silver hugo2.
> BUT!
> Here start the problems. Try as I might I just couldn't get the 2go to snap into place with the hugo2. I wasted an hour trying every which way, loosening/tightening the screws etc. Everything that's been recommended. Finally had to remove one connector on the digital input side to get it to fit. So now its held together with just ONE connector. This can't be good or safe for either the 2go or the hugo2. I'm worried to say the least.
> Next I tried to update the 2go. It failed to update 3 times and now the gofigure app says its up to date at version 0.9.1? [EDIT] It updated, finally. Deleted the gofigure app, re installed it and the 2go updated without a hitch.
> ...


Can you contact suppor@chordelectronics.co.uk and we will try to help. Normally just loosening the locking pins (connectors) before pushing the two products together is all that's needed.


----------



## Doody

I've had some low-key jazz on this morning while working and I just got a vinylpopsandclicks noise. Not reproducible. Redbook signal / Roon endpoint over wired ethernet. MConnect reports bit perfect mode on and airplane mode on.

FYI/FWIW,
Doody


----------



## hardinge

I’m getting more pops and clicks now that ever. Yesterday it was probably 6 per track. Ruined the listening. Also is taken some big cabs in to work to show a colleague but didn’t in the end due to the pops and clicks. 
On hotspot to control sd playback. @Matt Bartlett  any good leads on the cause of thse yet?


----------



## Luvdac

Matt Bartlett said:


> Can you contact suppor@chordelectronics.co.uk and we will try to help. Normally just loosening the locking pins (connectors) before pushing the two products together is all that's needed.


Thank you Matt for your timely response.
I was giving the combo a cursory first listen and it warmed up as expected. On a hunch I removed the 2go, reattached the remaining locking pin and viola the two slid together like lovers on a happy date! I guess the heat generated by the dac caused the gaps to expand just enough for the two to find their mojo😀
I'm happy that this issue has resolved itself. 
 It's time now to focus on the music end of things. Off the bat, music is playing both via roon and sd card. So far I havent come across any problems but like I said its been a cursory first listen. Snatches of music in between work.

More later.


----------



## muski (Jul 2, 2020)

@Matt, I had some post-update wifi weirdness tonight. Powered on the unit, but I couldn’t see it from Roon nor on my router. Checked the GoFigure app, which said it was connected to my home network. However, when I went into network details I could see that it had a self-assigned IP address of something like 192.168.100.0. So it clearly wasn’t connected and GoFigure status was wrong. I switched it in/out of airplane mode a few times and it finally connected.

Really strange and not something I’d experienced with the previous firmware.

And the pops and clicks are as frequent as ever.


----------



## radnor

GreenBow said:


> They say M11 Pro is similar to Mojo, but Mojo is more lively and accurate. … Hugo 2 is considerably better than Mojo all round, and it's no small step upgrade.
> 
> It's unlikely that M15 will be anywhere near Hugo 2. ... That's no disrespect to M15 either. I bet it's brilliant. Although M15 didn't exactly do well in the What HiFi review of it. It reviewed well with others though.


Let see. I’ll order one tomorrow and hook directly to the SOTM which will more than mimic the 2go... it’s actually better than the 2go.


----------



## radnor

Malcyg said:


> I’ve changed from 15% headphone vs speakers to almost 100% headphone use over the last 9 months for a variety of reasons, not least lockdown conditions. This H2Go device has been invaluable. I have a pair of Diana Phi headphones which make for a very transportable solution with H2Go. I’ve said it before, but with my whole music collection on dual SD card, radio, Roon and YouTube etc via Airplay, the functionality is exceptional as is the sound quality. My H2Go cost about the same as I paid for my AK380 plus matching 380 amp a few years ago but the functionality and sound quality is in a totally different league. The latest and greatest AK SP2000 lists at £3,399. I’m not knocking AK DAP’s, I like them, but H2Go seems like a bargain by comparison. My main system is an Innuos Statement into BluDave, but H2Go has been getting the lion’s share of my usage of late due to the absolute convenience advantage - and the performance differential is definitely not proportionate to the relative costs of each solution, or even close.
> 
> The H2Go plus DiPhi provides a portable solution that gives performance and functionality at a level that I could never even have dreamt of just a few years ago let alone when I first got into putting a system together many years ago.


The aksp2000 cost about 200$ to make... talk about price gouging... should be no more than a grand.


----------



## Luvdac

Could someone here please chime in regarding the max sample rate of the 2go via roon?
Roon says 384 pcm as max but the 2go is capable of 768?? Thanks


----------



## theveterans

radnor said:


> The aksp2000 cost about 200$ to make... talk about price gouging... should be no more than a grand.



That’s a load of BS. The dual 4499 chips all by themselves cost around ~160 USD


----------



## Doody

Luvdac said:


> Could someone here please chime in regarding the max sample rate of the 2go via roon?
> Roon says 384 pcm as max but the 2go is capable of 768?? Thanks


I believe this is an issue of data transmission over ethernet. If you run USB direct, it'll do 768, but running over ethernet (Roon probably doesn't know if it's wireless or wired) it scales it back just to be careful. That's my understanding, but I may very well be wrong!

Doody


----------



## gghirardi

Seriously embarrassing. It will disconnect after 10 minutes and refuses to reconnect. Despite turning Bluetooth and WiFi off and on and forgetting the device via Bluetooth. Come on. This cannot be serious.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Luvdac said:


> Could someone here please chime in regarding the max sample rate of the 2go via roon?
> Roon says 384 pcm as max but the 2go is capable of 768?? Thanks


It's a limitation Roon impose via networked endpoints. 2Go will play back higher sample rates via other methods or directly from the SD card.


----------



## Progisus

My Antipodes EX is a networked endpoint feeding a TT2 and it gets full 768k.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gghirardi said:


> Seriously embarrassing. It will disconnect after 10 minutes and refuses to reconnect. Despite turning Bluetooth and WiFi off and on and forgetting the device via Bluetooth. Come on. This cannot be serious.


Have you spoken to our support yet?


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Progisus said:


> My Antipodes EX is a networked endpoint feeding a TT2 and it gets full 768k.


Does that use WiFi or Ethernet only. As I understand it Roon apply different certifications for WiFi enabled products. I'll double check this though.


----------



## gghirardi

Matt Bartlett said:


> Have you spoken to our support yet?


Just sent them an email.


----------



## Luvdac

Doody said:


> I believe this is an issue of data transmission over ethernet. If you run USB direct, it'll do 768, but running over ethernet (Roon probably doesn't know if it's wireless or wired) it scales it back just to be careful. That's my understanding, but I may very well be wrong!
> 
> Doody





Matt Bartlett said:


> It's a limitation Roon impose via networked endpoints. 2Go will play back higher sample rates via other methods or directly from the SD card.


Thanks @Doody and Matt


----------



## Progisus

Matt Bartlett said:


> Does that use WiFi or Ethernet only. As I understand it Roon apply different certifications for WiFi enabled products. I'll double check this though.


It is Ethernet only. I think what you say makes sense.


----------



## radnor (Jul 3, 2020)

OK CHord crew... ill pickhugo2 + 2go and ibasso max this coming week and compare all along with M15 ... mojopoly and MTT2 and give a NO BS review... its seems there is much floating around here.

If H2G does not win... well rob you are getting long in the tooth... and the soc guys will soon put chord in the grave.

I have zero bias here... lets see. NO IEMS... LCD4z and Sony Z1R

I am simply after getting as close to a TT2 thick sound for 4Z on the go... and no i dont mind walking around with a H2GO or MAX if need be. You girly men need to hit the gym.


----------



## radnor

delete


----------



## SteveHulk

My 2go arrived this morning and, per Chord's instructions, I have just finished fully charging it. 

While this was happening I've been reading this forum 😳😖

Now I wonder if I shouldn't just put it back in its rather lovely box and take it back to the dealer...


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> My 2go arrived this morning and, per Chord's instructions, I have just finished fully charging it.
> 
> While this was happening I've been reading this forum 😳😖
> 
> Now I wonder if I shouldn't just put it back in its rather lovely box and take it back to the dealer...


Don't get downhearted so soon.
Chord post that the percentage of owners experiencing difficulties, is small compared to the global number of sales.

That is not much comfort to the owners who are experiencing issues, and posting about their frustrations in this thread. 
We all hope that the next firmware update will cure all the remaining problems.

For yourself, first install the GoFigure configuration app, then use it to check which version of the firmware is installed in your 2Go.
If you have v0.91 then update to v1.0;
That will ensure that you are up to date, and ready to explore your 2Go.


----------



## radnor

miketlse said:


> Don't get downhearted so soon.
> Chord post that the percentage of owners experiencing difficulties, is small compared to the global number of sales.
> 
> That is not much comfort to the owners who are experiencing issues, and posting about their frustrations in this thread.
> ...


next firmware!!!! are you aware of what has been happening with poly for 4 years! its all about the next firmware which rarely fixes anything. whack a mole with cord products


----------



## miketlse

radnor said:


> next firmware!!!! are you aware of what has been happening with poly for 4 years! its all about the next firmware which rarely fixes anything. whack a mole with cord products


Yes, I am fully aware thank you.
You don't even own a 2Go yet, but you can't help but continually make negative posts.
Is the glass always half empty for you?


----------



## NYanakiev

radnor said:


> next firmware!!!! are you aware of what has been happening with poly for 4 years! its all about the next firmware which rarely fixes anything. whack a mole with cord products



Oh come on mate. Buy the product first and continue criticing later. 

@SteveHulk I personally cannot recommend this product enough


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> Don't get downhearted so soon.
> Chord post that the percentage of owners experiencing difficulties, is small compared to the global number of sales.
> 
> That is not much comfort to the owners who are experiencing issues, and posting about their frustrations in this thread.
> ...


Unfortunately Gofigure shows firmware v0. 91 and claims that that is up to date.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> Unfortunately Gofigure shows firmware v0. 91 and claims that that is up to date.


That is odd, because the v1.0 was released two weeks ago.
Have any other owners come across this issue?


----------



## radnor

NYanakiev said:


> Oh come on mate. Buy the product first and continue criticing later.
> 
> @SteveHulk I personally cannot recommend this product enough


coming next week!

guys i feel the pain as i have been through with poly.... its inexcusable in 2020.

poly ptsd


----------



## Luvdac (Jul 4, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> Unfortunately Gofigure shows firmware v0. 91 and claims that that is up to date.


I had the same issue. I uninstalled gofigure, reinstalled it and proceeded to update without a hitch.
Did some in depth listening yesterday via roon and initially got a few ' a file is loading slowly....' roon error messages. This only when roon was set to upsample everything to 384 pcm or dsd 256. With non oversampling there was no problem. Running 2go on WiFi as that is my use case scenario.
With a little experimentation ( moving the slave router a couple of feet to the left!!!!) I am now getting a seamless connection to the server. No drop outs so far at top sampling rates.
The router is a Deco M9 plus from tplink. One main station feeding the server and one slave feeding the upstairs bedroom area where I do most of my listening. Connection to router is also via WiFi as my experience with ethernet is a noisy one (vs WiFi).
I can only conclude that the wireless module in the 2go is its achilles heel and needs a really good signal. I havent tested it with ethernet, but that would defeat the purpose of its portability.

As for the sound, OMG! Just loving it! I enjoyed using the hugo2 more in the last two days than I have in the preceding 2months. I am a relatively late adopter compared to most others on this forum and honestly I had my reservations about the 2go. I even cancelled my first order, but today feel it is a good product and well worth a hugo2 owners attention. Chord would do well to look into improving the 2go's wifi reception as that is probably its weak point.
Oh yeah, no VPaC's so far!


----------



## Bill Chu

There was review talking about using ethernet connection, without wifi connection (that's equal to Airplane mode), would make the sound even better without interference of radio frequency signal. Since my wireless router is quite far from my usual listening area, not easy to run an ethernet cable hard wired connecting to the wireless router, I would try to add a wifi repeater, hope will get a better result in sound quality.


----------



## muski (Jul 4, 2020)

radnor said:


> coming next week!
> 
> guys i feel the pain as i have been through with poly.... its inexcusable in 2020.
> 
> poly ptsd


I own both Poly & 2Go. Yes, H2 audio noticeably > Mojo. But, as a streamer, even after this update, the 2Go is an inferior product to the Poly. The Poly doesn't suffer from pops and clicks and has better wifi reception.

Enough. @SteveHulk I personally cannot recommend this product.


----------



## Luvdac

Bill Chu said:


> There was review talking about using ethernet connection, without wifi connection (that's equal to Airplane mode), would make the sound even better without interference of radio frequency signal. Since my wireless router is quite far from my usual listening area, not easy to run an ethernet cable hard wired connecting to the wireless router, I would try to add a wifi repeater, hope will get a better result in sound quality.


Try adding a lps to the router. Even one of those ifi white bullets ( the newer model). I can hear the difference. YMMV


----------



## Bill Chu

Luvdac said:


> Try adding a lps to the router. Even one of those ifi white bullets ( the newer model). I can hear the difference. YMMV


Try adding a lps to the router. Even one of those ifi white bullets ( the newer model). I can hear the difference. YMMV
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your suggestion. Do you refer to this ifi product (ipower)?:
https://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=161895.0


----------



## Luvdac

Bill Chu said:


> Try adding a lps to the router. Even one of those ifi white bullets ( the newer model). I can hear the difference. YMMV



Thanks for your suggestion. Do you refer to this ifi product (ipower)?:
https://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=161895.0
[/QUOTE]
Yes, you could use that one but I found that the newest ipurifier 2 model to be better.
https://ifi-audio.com/products/dc-ipurifier2/
This attaches to the regular brick that comes with the router.


----------



## gonzfi

This might be a stupid question but can you use the optical and coax inputs on the hugo2 whilst the 2go is attached? Ie can the hugo 2 still function as normal with 2go in place?


----------



## TKpurple

gonzfi said:


> This might be a stupid question but can you use the optical and coax inputs on the hugo2 whilst the 2go is attached? Ie can the hugo 2 still function as normal with 2go in place?


Yes


----------



## SteveHulk

Luvdac said:


> I had the same issue. I uninstalled gofigure, reinstalled it and proceeded to update without a hitch.
> Did some in depth listening yesterday via roon and initially got a few ' a file is loading slowly....' roon error messages. This only when roon was set to upsample everything to 384 pcm or dsd 256. With non oversampling there was no problem. Running 2go on WiFi as that is my use case scenario.
> With a little experimentation ( moving the slave router a couple of feet to the left!!!!) I am now getting a seamless connection to the server. No drop outs so far at top sampling rates.
> The router is a Deco M9 plus from tplink. One main station feeding the server and one slave feeding the upstairs bedroom area where I do most of my listening. Connection to router is also via WiFi as my experience with ethernet is a noisy one (vs WiFi).
> ...


I uninstalled and reinstalled gofigure several times and it still stubbornly insists the my firmware is up to date at version 0.9.1

This is getting a little frustrating.


----------



## SteveHulk

Well... Notwithstanding the failure to update the firmware it now seems to be working. 

I'm using BubbleUPnP as the control app on my Android (Note 9) with the 2go in its hotspot mode and my music on an SD card inserted into the 2go.

My use case is going to be out and about with the Hugo/2go in my bag with wired IEMs and controlling the show from my phone. 

Now I will test the arrangement for proper behaviour especially with respect to gapless playback - an absolute must for me.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> Well... Notwithstanding the failure to update the firmware it now seems to be working.
> 
> I'm using BubbleUPnP as the control app on my Android (Note 9) with the 2go in its hotspot mode and my music on an SD card inserted into the 2go.
> 
> ...


I think many of us feel the 'pain' at the incorrect message about the firmware version.
please make sure that you email support@chordelectronics.co.uk to ensure that they log your problems, and ensure that the firmware is updated.


----------



## muski

gonzfi said:


> This might be a stupid question but can you use the optical and coax inputs on the hugo2 whilst the 2go is attached? Ie can the hugo 2 still function as normal with 2go in place?


A very good question. Yes, and to build on TKpurple’s repsonse, you can also use dual coax input from an M Scaler while the 2Go is attached.


----------



## Matt Bartlett (Jul 6, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I uninstalled and reinstalled gofigure several times and it still stubbornly insists the my firmware is up to date at version 0.9.1
> 
> This is getting a little frustrating.


Sorry @SteveHulk It appears that maintenance was being carried out on the servers over the weekend so the update would not have been available. Everything should be back online later today so you should be able to try updating again.


----------



## SteveHulk

It now appears to have updated the firmware successfully.


----------



## radnor

H2 + 2GO Arrives next monday.... expect a NO BS review of this compared to FIIO M15 next week... with 4Z and Z1R.


----------



## Mark S

SteveHulk said:


> My 2go arrived this morning and, per Chord's instructions, I have just finished fully charging it.
> 
> While this was happening I've been reading this forum 😳😖
> 
> Now I wonder if I shouldn't just put it back in its rather lovely box and take it back to the dealer...



LOL, when it works, it is good. If you can deal with some frustrations, it is worth it. This forum is very helpful with nice folks that try to help. They helped me.


----------



## Bill Chu

Anyone here with 2go and also bought the Chord M Scaler, for further upsampling the signal? And may I know the improvement is obvious or not?


----------



## TKpurple

Bill Chu said:


> Anyone here with 2go and also bought the Chord M Scaler, for further upsampling the signal? And may I know the improvement is obvious or not?


I have mscaler and 2go but until 2 yu is released its not possible to use both mscaler and 2go at the same time.  Now you can either pass sygnal from 2go directly to Hugo 2 or feed mscaler from different source and pass sygnal to h2 from mscaler via dual coax which is on the opposite side of the hugo2 but it will be different feed.


----------



## SteveHulk

Now that I have the hardware seemingly up and running I am thinking about which control app to use.

I will be using the hugo 2 2go while out and about. I want to use my Android phone as a control point while having my music on an sd card mounted in the 2go. Therefore the hugo 2 2go is both the server and the renderer. I will be using wired IEMs connected to the hugo 2. My phone will be connected to the hugo 2 2go using the 2go in its hotspot mode.

I have two essential requirements of the system: gapless playback is ESSENTIAL; and no volume controls should be in effect except the volume control on the hugo 2 - which is to say the 2go has to serve the audio to the hugo 2 in bit-perfect form.

So far I have looked at BubbleUPnP (not convincing on gapless playback), M.A.L.P (which does not seem to work at all), and mconnect (which does not look as if it can be made to disable its own volume controls).

Does anybody here have any advice on this?


----------



## Luvdac

I think its time for me to show some love and appreciation to Matt and the folks over at Chord.
Mind, I do have some criticism regarding wifi range and stability. If its not in direct line of sight of the router and within 15 steps or so, upsampled material tends to drop 5 to 10 seconds into a song. 
 I've been waiting for the 2go since it was first proposed nearly 2years ago, around the time I bought the hugo2. Im really into roon and always wanted a roon ready portable device that would deliver bit perfect tunes around the house. Phones and the newer dap's do work with roon but everything gets downsampled to 16/48. Astell&Kern had promised Roon readiness with much fanfare quite a while back but have failed to deliver. With the 2go I now have a library in full hi res at my earlobes without downscaling and the fantastic decoding abilities of the hugo2 doing what it does best for the music.
So, I'm happy and Chord deserves my gratitude for that.
Thanks to all at Chord.


----------



## Bill Chu

SteveHulk said:


> Now that I have the hardware seemingly up and running I am thinking about which control app to use.
> 
> I will be using the hugo 2 2go while out and about. I want to use my Android phone as a control point while having my music on an sd card mounted in the 2go. Therefore the hugo 2 2go is both the server and the renderer. I will be using wired IEMs connected to the hugo 2. My phone will be connected to the hugo 2 2go using the 2go in its hotspot mode.
> 
> ...


Use "Bit perfect" setting in GoFogure app can bypass the volume adjust in third party control apps


----------



## Bill Chu

Bill Chu said:


> Use "Bit perfect" setting in GoFogure app can bypass the volume adjust in third party control apps


If you just need access sd card, personally I recommend "Rigelian" apps, but as you use Android phone, "MConnectHD" should be second best


----------



## NYanakiev

muski said:


> I own both Poly & 2Go. Yes, H2 audio noticeably > Mojo. But, as a streamer, even after this update, the 2Go is an inferior product to the Poly. The Poly doesn't suffer from pops and clicks and has better wifi reception.
> 
> Enough. @SteveHulk I personally cannot recommend this product.



Poly feels like a massively inferior product to me. Had two of them and, while things got better, Poly was an absolute shocker.

2Go is light years ahead of Poly.


----------



## rwelles

Luvdac said:


> upsampled material tends to drop 5 to 10 seconds into a song.


I'm curious why you have Roon upsample, given that the H2 automatically upsamples. What type of improvement are you hearing going with Roon to upsample. btw--I also use Roon.


----------



## NYanakiev

rwelles said:


> I'm curious why you have Roon upsample, given that the H2 automatically upsamples. What type of improvement are you hearing going with Roon to upsample. btw--I also use Roon.



How does Hugo 2 upsample anything? Thinking of Mscaler?


----------



## Doody

Bill Chu said:


> Anyone here with 2go and also bought the Chord M Scaler, for further upsampling the signal? And may I know the improvement is obvious or not?


I had an M Scaler for a while that I ran through my H2 (pre-2go). Enjoyed it a ton - definitely an improvement in SQ - but sold it - shifting over to HQPlayer someday when I have some time to set it all up.

Doody


----------



## Bill Chu

Doody said:


> I had an M Scaler for a while that I ran through my H2 (pre-2go). Enjoyed it a ton - definitely an improvement in SQ - but sold it - shifting over to HQPlayer someday when I have some time to set it all up.
> 
> Doody


Really want to try MScaler in 2go + Hugo2, but seems it cannot be happened right?


----------



## gazzington

I’ve bought a Hugo 2 and a 2go today and they both arrive tomorrow. Can’t wait. Just reading up on everything the 2go can do now!


----------



## SteveHulk

Bill Chu said:


> Use "Bit perfect" setting in GoFogure app can bypass the volume adjust in third party control apps


I made that setting in Gofigure but when I tried to use mconnect it seemed that the volume control in mconnect was still active. I will go back and recheck.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 7, 2020)

It is funny how much difference a firmware updates make.

Just like I said before how there exists no perfect 2GO, because all the problems caused by firmware / software inside the 2GO rather than my network (10gbit/s).


----------



## SteveHulk

Bill Chu said:


> Really want to try MScaler in 2go + Hugo2, but seems it cannot be happened right?


As I understand it you'll need a 2yu in the chain between 2go and mscalar. 

If you have mscalar in the chain then the system is no longer portable. In that case you might be better forgetting 2go and 2yu altogether and using a pc or tablet running appropriate software to serve your music directly into the mscalar via USB. 

This is what I do for my main headphone system. I then have mscalar feeding the DAVE via dual BNC. The DAVE outputs to a Woo Audio WA5-LE and Audeze LCD-4. 

I have jRiver Media Centre running on a Windows tablet. I can control this using the eos app running on my Android phone.


----------



## SteveHulk

Bill Chu said:


> If you just need access sd card, personally I recommend "Rigelian" apps, but as you use Android phone, "MConnectHD" should be second best


Not helpful. 

Mconnect Player HD has lousy reviews, less than 1000 downloads, and the Play Store tells me its not compatible with my device anyway. I have a Note 9 phone that is fully up to date so that is mconnect's problem not mine.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> I made that setting in Gofigure but when I tried to use mconnect it seemed that the volume control in mconnect was still active. I will go back and recheck.


I have verified that mconnect player successfully defies the bit-perfect setting in GoFigure, and that the volume control in mconnect remains active. This infuriates me. 

For this reason BubbleUPnP gets the nod so far. I have read that Bubble achieves gapless playback even though apparently that is against the grain for UPnP by running some kind of server  emulator that is power-hungry. If this be the case I'll live with it. I have an Android with a hefty battery in it, and not some i-Product with pathetic battery life.


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> Poly feels like a massively inferior product to me. Had two of them and, while things got better, Poly was an absolute shocker.
> 
> 2Go is light years ahead of Poly.


I had mojo and wanted to use Poly so I could slip the two into my pocket and control it from my phone.

Up to that point I was controlling the mojo with an old phone velcro-ed to it back-to-backconnected with a short USB cable and running USB Audio Player Pro. It worked but it was ugly and cumbersome to use

I bought a Poly and struggled mightily to set it up with no success. I went back to the dealer and we both struggled and failed to set it up. Then the dealer pulled out her (i-)phone and said "oh, the gofigure app can be used to set it up" so I happily went into the Play Store to download it. No such app. It was only available for iOS. She could see how mad I was about that so she gave me my money back on the spot. 

Now I have the Hugo 2 2go and it is working fine. 

Anybody who wants a lightly-used mojo in black can have it 😀


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> Not helpful.
> 
> Mconnect Player HD has lousy reviews, less than 1000 downloads, and the Play Store tells me its not compatible with my device anyway. I have a Note 9 phone that is fully up to date so that is mconnect's problem not mine.


I use Mconnect daily on a Samsung Note 9. Never had any sort of installation or usage issue.

Doody


----------



## Doody

Bill Chu said:


> Really want to try MScaler in 2go + Hugo2, but seems it cannot be happened right?


Not without 2yu, as SteveHulk pointed out. M Scaler wants to sit BETWEEN 2go and Hugo2 - so 2yu accomplishes that. That said, you can run two streams into your Hugo2 - one via M Scaler and one via 2go. But you can't chain them all together without 2yu.

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> I use Mconnect daily on a Samsung Note 9. Never had any sort of installation or usage issue.
> 
> Doody


Mconnect is not the same as Mconnect *HD*. 

I have established that Mconnect overrides the bit-perfect setting in the 2go. That is unacceptable to me. Part of the relatively high price of the Hugo 2 is, I assume, the cost of a properly implemented digital volume control. I therefore want to take full advantage of that and mconnect does not allow that.


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> Mconnect is not the same as Mconnect *HD*.
> 
> I have established that Mconnect overrides the bit-perfect setting in the 2go. That is unacceptable to me. Part of the relatively high price of the Hugo 2 is, I assume, the cost of a properly implemented digital volume control. I therefore want to take full advantage of that and mconnect does not allow that.


Are you sure about this? First I've heard of it.

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> Are you sure about this? First I've heard of it.
> 
> Doody


If you are asking about whether mconnect player is the same as Mconnect player HD then you can easily check on the Play Store. They are different. 

If you are asking about whether mconnect player defies the gofigure bit-perfect setting then I can tell you that I have tested that very thing twice now and it certainly does defy the setting.


----------



## Luvdac

rwelles said:


> I'm curious why you have Roon upsample, given that the H2 automatically upsamples. What type of improvement are you hearing going with Roon to upsample. btw--I also use Roon.


First I hear of it that hugo2 upsamples. Notwithstanding, badly recorded material does benefit from roon upsampling. I find that files which are 24/192 also tend to drop if there is anything between the 2go and the router, like a door for example. When I had the hugo2 hardwired to an allo usbridge and used hqplayer to send pcm 758 to hugo2, the sound was just glorious. Of course that is more of a stationary solution.


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> If you are asking about whether mconnect player defies the gofigure bit-perfect setting then I can tell you that I have tested that very thing twice now and it certainly does defy the setting.


This!

Can you please explain how you tested this - and how the results differed on the phone (regular) version vs. tablet (HD).

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> This!
> 
> Can you please explain how you tested this - and how the results differed on the phone (regular) version vs. tablet (HD).
> 
> Doody


I am not using a tablet so mconnect player HD does not come into it. I now realise mconnect *HD* player is intended for tablets only. 

My use case is using my android phone to control the hugo 2 2go with the 2go in its hotspot mode. That is why I tested mconnect player (not mconnect player HD) and again I tell you that the volume control in mconnect player was *still active* even though the 2go was set to bit-perfect mode.


----------



## enragedlemon

SteveHulk said:


> I am not using a tablet so mconnect player HD does not come into it. I now realise mconnect *HD* player is intended for tablets only.
> 
> My use case is using my android phone to control the hugo 2 2go with the 2go in its hotspot mode. That is why I tested mconnect player (not mconnect player HD) and again I tell you that the volume control in mconnect player was *still active* even though the 2go was set to bit-perfect mode.



I recall @Matt Bartlett saying that setting only makes the 2go run in bit perfect mode for MPD, not UPnP/AirPlay which mconnect uses.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

enragedlemon said:


> I recall @Matt Bartlett saying that setting only makes the 2go run in bit perfect mode for MPD, not UPnP/AirPlay which mconnect uses.


Hopefully I can clear this up. When we activate bit perfect mode this ensures a bit perfect stream is sent to the playback or control point software and it bypasses any operating system volume controls or conversion. However the control point or playback software can independently add it's own software volume control which we cannot disable. So for instance even though you turn on bit perfect mode on then M Connect will still show you it's own volume control but providing you leave this at maximum so there is no conversion then you will still have bit perfect playback. You can test this by playing a DSD track which by default has to be played with bit perfect on otherwise it will be converted to PCM. If the volume is at maximum it will play. If it is set to any other level it will try to play (badly!) as PCM because the volume control has started to truncate the bit stream.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 8, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I had mojo and wanted to use Poly so I could slip the two into my pocket and control it from my phone.
> 
> Up to that point I was controlling the mojo with an old phone velcro-ed to it back-to-backconnected with a short USB cable and running USB Audio Player Pro. It worked but it was ugly and cumbersome to use
> 
> ...



GoFigure is available in Android now.

You should probably keep your Mojo. If not for the possible eventuality you may be without you Hugo 2 for any time, like repair. (Fingers crossed.)

I have TT2, Qutest, Hugo 2, and I have kept my Mojo. I started with Mojo. It gave me far too much listening pleasure to ever be able to part with it. Let alone the eventuality I may need it, or ever get a Poly. I use Mojo for fun sometimes. On occasion have been plugged into Mojo while it was sat on my TT2. Have started listening to music with it and simply can't stop. Even though I prefer Hugo 2 (or TT2) all round.


----------



## rwelles

NYanakiev said:


> How does Hugo 2 upsample anything? Thinking of Mscaler?


After your response, I realized that I had assumed the H2 upsampled. I looked the Chord site and posted reviews to see if I could find any info on it. Finally, I pm'ed @Matt Bartlett to get his input. It  seems that to say the H2's upsamples is an understatement!

=====================
Hi Rob,
Wow this is a really hard question to answer simply! So essentially all DACs upsample but the critical part is how well they implement this process. In Hugo2 we use a 48,000 tap WTA that is filtered to 16FS or 705/768KHz. After that it goes through a second WTA filter to 256FS which is about 12MHz and then finally a 3 stage filter gets you to 108MHz. This is far more accurate than any other DAC technology by several orders of magnitude. This results in better transparency, refinement and musicality than you will find elsewhere.

Rob Watts has his own Head-Fi thread so if you want to learn more go and ask him some questions!

Matt


----------



## enragedlemon

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hopefully I can clear this up. When we activate bit perfect mode this ensures a bit perfect stream is sent to the playback or control point software and it bypasses any operating system volume controls or conversion. However the control point or playback software can independently add it's own software volume control which we cannot disable. So for instance even though you turn on bit perfect mode on then M Connect will still show you it's own volume control but providing you leave this at maximum so there is no conversion then you will still have bit perfect playback. You can test this by playing a DSD track which by default has to be played with bit perfect on otherwise it will be converted to PCM. If the volume is at maximum it will play. If it is set to any other level it will try to play (badly!) as PCM because the volume control has started to truncate the bit stream.



Thanks! Though I have noticed other devices which broadcast in a way that disable volume control over AirPlay which the 2go doesn’t so perhaps there is another way to implement it?


----------



## joshnor713

So a bit ago I said that vinlypopsandclicks was better with the firmware update. Gonna have to retract that. I sometimes get stretches with nothing, but when I do get them, it's sometimes multiple times in a track, which can get pretty darn annoying. Mind you, this is a product with "Pure Audio" written as you open the box.

I'm curious if others found the issue better or not with the update.


----------



## hardinge

joshnor713 said:


> I'm curious if others found the issue better or not with the update.



Worse for me. Unusable at times.


----------



## Luvdac

Haven't come across any VPaCs so far.


----------



## Bill Chu

joshnor713 said:


> So a bit ago I said that vinlypopsandclicks was better with the firmware update. Gonna have to retract that. I sometimes get stretches with nothing, but when I do get them, it's sometimes multiple times in a track, which can get pretty darn annoying. Mind you, this is a product with "Pure Audio" written as you open the box.
> 
> I'm curious if others found the issue better or not with the update.


Actually I have the same issue as you, right after firmware update I thought the "pops and clicks" nearly gone, in fact I still find some occassionally in sd card reading. They are still there!


----------



## Currawong

I get them sometimes, not others. With so many devices in my room and my network, I have no ready way to troubleshoot the reason, even with the 2go wired.


----------



## muski

I still get VP+Cs... All the time.


----------



## gryffe

I'm still losing network connection every so often. Anybody else?


----------



## ubs28

Guess I am one of the few where the new firmware improved my 2GO.

However it is still not as good as my Samsung 4K TV.


----------



## NYanakiev

Happy to say that I still experience no problems of any nature, be it connectivity or vpac

Both before and after the update


----------



## hptubes

joshnor713 said:


> So a bit ago I said that vinlypopsandclicks was better with the firmware update. Gonna have to retract that. I sometimes get stretches with nothing, but when I do get them, it's sometimes multiple times in a track, which can get pretty darn annoying. Mind you, this is a product with "Pure Audio" written as you open the box.
> 
> I'm curious if others found the issue better or not with the update.



I am perhaps lucky with my hardware, but I can honestly only remember a single pop in the 20 or so hours I've been listening (only had it about 3 weeks now).  Sorry you are still having problems when others don't seem to be (as much)--that is super annoying.  I feel like there are enough examples of this (still) that we all should be able to isolate this down, but it doesn't seem to be a distinct pattern or use case from my reading, unless others are seeing a pattern I haven't.


----------



## hptubes

gryffe said:


> I'm still losing network connection every so often. Anybody else?



I was having a fair amount of issues dropping the wifi / Roon connections pre-update, but at the risk of jinxing it, it's been super stable since the upgrade for me, on two different wifi networks in two different homes, using Roon in one and using Airplay in the other.  I've probably put 20 hours on the units since the update, and I can say that I had one blip in that time, and I didn't need to restart the H2Go to resolve it as I did pre-update, and so I think it was something with Roon.  The Airplay (Qobuz/Pandora from the iphone) has been flawless since the update, with multi-hour-straight sessions.

Sorry you are having issues still--super frustrating.  Hopefully we can help you all figure these out.  It's a phenomenal product if we can get it stable for everyone.


----------



## hptubes

For all my recent (post-update) love of these devices, I'm still not finding the SD card option to be a helpful addition in terms of features.  I haven't invested a ton of time in it, but I downloaded mConnect for my iphone but it doesn't see the H2Go on my network as a UPnP device.  I'm also not sure I loaded the card correctly (do I have to create a playlist for it to index the album folders?).  Will it only see it if I'm directly logged into the Chord's wifi?  I'll do a little more reading up on it, but as has been mentioned a lot on this thread, this is the least intuitive and least usable feature left, in my opinion (once we get everyone to a stable place).  I will also admit to not being an UPnP expert so I lack a little experience in the setup.


----------



## joshnor713

hptubes said:


> I am perhaps lucky with my hardware, but I can honestly only remember a single pop in the 20 or so hours I've been listening (only had it about 3 weeks now).  Sorry you are still having problems when others don't seem to be (as much)--that is super annoying.  I feel like there are enough examples of this (still) that we all should be able to isolate this down, but it doesn't seem to be a distinct pattern or use case from my reading, unless others are seeing a pattern I haven't.



But Chord said it's software-related, hence, why they tried to fix it with an update. It sounds like there's enough people still getting it.


----------



## hptubes (Jul 9, 2020)

joshnor713 said:


> But Chord said it's software-related, hence, why they tried to fix it with an update. It sounds like there's enough people still getting it.



Yeah, sorry, I'm generalizing external variables as "hardware" as I'm assuming we're all running the same software at this point (those of us who are upgraded, some of which are still having the problems).  

I'm assuming that those of us NOT having regular issues have something in our environments (or lack something in our environments) that's avoiding the scenario where the software produces pops and clicks.  It could obviously be hundreds (more?) of variables that are impacting the unit's ability to buffer, handle errors, handle timing problems, handle re-clocking (if that's happening), read from the network or local storage, hold network connections, manage hardware resources properly, etc.  Some of it may be hardware-related or other network/signal variables.  In a controlled environment (which is very hard in situations like this), it should also be reproducible with consistency, but the forum doesn't appear to be there yet.  Hopefully we'll help each other to isolate what's different in each other's environments.

And help Chord!


----------



## gghirardi

Can those who say they do not experience pops and clicks also state whether they are using SD cards or playing through wifi/ethernet. I am experiencing the pops andclicks when using SD cards. These are large new generation SD cards (500 GB each SXDC cards).


----------



## joshnor713

gghirardi said:


> Can those who say they do not experience pops and clicks also state whether they are using SD cards or playing through wifi/ethernet. I am experiencing the pops andclicks when using SD cards. These are large new generation SD cards (500 GB each SXDC cards).



I do most of my listening streaming Tidal via Bubble, so this is where I'm hearing them. I'll try SD card playback, but judging based on how things have been, it'll most likely be the same.


----------



## Doody

gghirardi said:


> Can those who say they do not experience pops and clicks also state whether they are using SD cards or playing through wifi/ethernet. I am experiencing the pops andclicks when using SD cards. These are large new generation SD cards (500 GB each SXDC cards).


pre-update i heard VPaCs through SD card playback disconnected (hotspot mode) and connected via wired ethernet. since the updates i have heard VPac one time and i was connected via wired ethernet. i haven't had time for much critical listening though since the updates.

doody


----------



## canfabulous

Hi... is anyone using the 2go with Amazon Music HD... if so, how do you make it work?  (I’m researching whether a 2go would be a good add on as I purchase a Hugo 2, or whether I should just stick with my phone as the “Streamer”).


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 10, 2020)

joshnor713 said:


> But Chord said it's software-related, hence, why they tried to fix it with an update. It sounds like there's enough people still getting it.



It is all software related indeed, I am pretty sure of it since my 2GO performs significantly better with this new firmware.

So it is BS that people claim their 2GO is perfect.

You won’t see airplanes fly if the Boeing 777 had such bad software and claiming “our bad engineering only affects a small group of users so our planes are fine”.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> It is all software related indeed, I am pretty sure of it since my 2GO performs significantly better with this new firmware.
> 
> So it is BS that people claim their 2GO is perfect.
> 
> You won’t see airplanes fly if the Boeing 777 had such bad software and claiming “our bad engineering only affects a small group of users so our planes are fine”.



Nope, no BS here. I only had the pops and clicks when I still had my old ISP-provided router. 
I haven't had any since, both before and after the firmware update. Sorry bud


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 10, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Nope, no BS here. I only had the pops and clicks when I still had my old ISP-provided router.
> I haven't had any since, both before and after the firmware update. Sorry bud



If you take your unit here in my home, it will show the same problems as it is all software issues.  A lot of airline companies also reported no problems with the Boeing 777 also until ....

If there was anything wrong with my Network (10Gbit/s), my Samsung 4K TV (DLNA / Airplay 2 streaming) would not perform flawlessly for years. Even my cheap Bose smart speakers in my bedroom performs without any single issue over DLNA / Airplay 2.


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 10, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> If you take your unit here in my home, it will show the same problems as it is all software issues.  A lot of airline companies also reported no problems with the Boeing 777 also until ....
> 
> If there was anything wrong with my Network, my Samsung 4K TV would not perform flawlessly for years (I use it as a DLNA / Airplay 2 streamer for the Chord Dave even). Even my cheap Bose smart speakers in my bedroom performs without any single issue over DLNA / Airplay 2.



Can we not agree to disagree? I am not making any questionable claims about you or, indeed, your equipment. You seem to be forgetting about the fact that there are a whole host of variables that affect performance.

Similarly, I have had 0 issues with Wi-Fi connectivity or the ability of 2Go to stay connected to my network at all times. I have not had a single dropout so far.
Others are, however, reporting connectivity issues- should I take this as proof that my unit has the same problem? That's just flawed logic right there.

EDIT: @ubs28 you are also more than welcome to come listen to my 2Go at my flat- would be very interesting to compare and contrast


----------



## ubs28

I think you are missing the point. The 2Go should work with any network, not just your special network. 

If you had taking your 2GO with V0.91 on my network, you see the same problems because V1.00 has fixed a few things. So it is all software and not some magical unicorn 2GO that we need to have.


----------



## NYanakiev

No one is disputing that. I have been lucky that the 2Go seems to get along well with my upgraded router. I haven't argued that no one can be experiencing problems as my experience has been great from the start.

Clearly Chord Electronics has got some ground to cover still. However, I am just glad that 2Go is as good as it is, knowing what an utter disappointment Poly was at this stage of the product lifecycle.


----------



## mrandery

Which IOS app are people using to use the built in Tidal/Qobuz facility?

8player does not work - something about "DMR", whch, I gather from an earlier post by Matt Bartlett, is due to 8player not having the correct license.
Rigelian does not have this facility.
MConnect is flaky and doesn't see my 2go for anything (no DLNA, MPD....)

Any others?

If an app exists to do the above, I'd rather not use the IOS Tidal and Qobuz apps as the only way they'll play to the 2Go is via airplay


----------



## miketlse

ubs28 said:


> If you take your unit here in my home, it will show the same problems as it is all software issues. In that case, that would imply that one or more of your other network or system settings, conflicts with the 2Go.
> 
> A lot of airline companies also reported no problems with the Boeing 777 also until ....  Do you mean the 777 or 737max?


----------



## Bill Chu

May I know any Chord recommendation for network configuration, to optimize the 2go performance? Except just said 2.4GHz is ok, 5GHz is not ok?


----------



## Bill Chu

May I know any Chord recommendation for network configuration, to optimize the 2go performance? Except just said 2.4GHz is ok, 5GHz is not ok?


----------



## Bill Chu

Network recommendation:
1. Any network brand is better than others?
2. Is 3 antenna better than 2 antenna? Or 4?
3. How about transmission power, stronger the better?
4. IEEE standard, which is better, 802.11a,c, b, g, n?
5. Need open "MU-MIMO" function?
6. Where is the best position to put the wireless router?


----------



## miketlse

Bill Chu said:


> Network recommendation:
> 6. Where is the best position to put the wireless router?


The signal strength will always be greatest if you can position the router to allow 'line of sight' wireless communication.

Unfortunately that is not always practical, so it is then necessary to consider the owners residence - wireless will easily pass through the walls of timber framed buildings, but will struggle more through buildings with reinforced concrete walls/floors.


----------



## hptubes

It would be super interesting to know if other H2Gos have the same issue on your network...that could answer a lot.

I also think it's interesting that some are having issues when using SD cards while others are not.  I would think that has nothing to do with the network, but who knows obviously.  There could also be multiple causes for pops and clicks.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue. The problem we heard and measured was fixed by the V1.0.0 firmware update so it is not the same thing. 
The trouble is that there seems to be no consistency or particular method that we can see from the reports that would indicate how these pops and clicks are being generated. The fact
that it only seems to affect a small number of people is also frustrating for them as well as us as it doesn't give much to work with. We are on it though and doing all we can.


----------



## gryffe

Matt Bartlett said:


> We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue. The problem we heard and measured was fixed by the V1.0.0 firmware update so it is not the same thing.
> The trouble is that there seems to be no consistency or particular method that we can see from the reports that would indicate how these pops and clicks are being generated. The fact
> that it only seems to affect a small number of people is also frustrating for them as well as us as it doesn't give much to work with. We are on it though and doing all we can.


And what about the network dropouts @Matt Bartlett?


----------



## miketlse

Matt Bartlett said:


> We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue. The problem we heard and measured was fixed by the V1.0.0 firmware update so it is not the same thing.
> The trouble is that there seems to be no consistency or particular method that we can see from the reports that would indicate how these pops and clicks are being generated. The fact
> that it only seems to affect a small number of people is also frustrating for them as well as us as it doesn't give much to work with. We are on it though and doing all we can.


Have all the posters on this thread, who are still experiencing the pops and clicks, already emailed support@chordelectronics.co.uk with their details?
If their are any owners who have not, please email Chord, because it will give them more context/data to work with, and may just possibly help Chord to identify the root cause of the issue.


----------



## teknorob23

mrandery said:


> Which IOS app are people using to use the built in Tidal/Qobuz facility?
> 
> 8player does not work - something about "DMR", whch, I gather from an earlier post by Matt Bartlett, is due to 8player not having the correct license.
> Rigelian does not have this facility.
> ...



Hi does anyone have an answer to this question specifically for ios users, apologies if its mentioned further back in the thread but i cant see it. thanks


----------



## SteveHulk

hptubes said:


> It would be super interesting to know if other H2Gos have the same issue on your network...that could answer a lot.
> 
> I also think it's interesting that some are having issues when using SD cards while others are not.  I would think that has nothing to do with the network, but who knows obviously.  There could also be multiple causes for pops and clicks.


I think even when using sd cards that the audio data stream is sent to your control device from the 2go *over the network* and then it is sent back to the 2go which then transfers it to the hugo 2 for playback. If this were not the case then your control device would never be able to alter the volume level because this requires manipulation (truncation) of the audio data stream. 

Control devices obviously can alter the volume level so therefore the WiFi must be involved even when sd cards are being used. 

So if VPaCs are network-related then playback using sd cards will not be immune.


----------



## SteveHulk

Matt Bartlett said:


> We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue. The problem we heard and measured was fixed by the V1.0.0 firmware update so it is not the same thing.
> The trouble is that there seems to be no consistency or particular method that we can see from the reports that would indicate how these pops and clicks are being generated. The fact
> that it only seems to affect a small number of people is also frustrating for them as well as us as it doesn't give much to work with. We are on it though and doing all we can.


Is it the case that since the firmware 1.0.0 update that you yourselves at Chord are unable to recreate the issue on a test rig in-house?


----------



## SteveHulk

Just to add some data to the VPaCs issue... 

My use case is that I listen with my music when out and about. I have an sd card plugged into the 2go using BubbleUPnP running on my Android Galaxy Note 9. This is connected to the 2go using the 2go's hotspot mode.

In this scenario my phone and the 2go are always within a couple of feet of each other. 

I have no issues with VPaCs whatsoever.


----------



## joshnor713

Matt Bartlett said:


> We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue. The problem we heard and measured was fixed by the V1.0.0 firmware update so it is not the same thing.
> The trouble is that there seems to be no consistency or particular method that we can see from the reports that would indicate how these pops and clicks are being generated. The fact
> that it only seems to affect a small number of people is also frustrating for them as well as us as it doesn't give much to work with. We are on it though and doing all we can.



Thanks Matt.

I don't get why this is happening when Poly hasn't had such issue. Maybe you guys should be focusing on what's different?


----------



## Progisus

I thought mpd players like Rigelian initiate the transfer direct sd card to device. That is why they sound so good. Icbw


----------



## SteveHulk

Progisus said:


> I thought mpd players like Rigelian initiate the transfer direct sd card to device. That is why they sound so good. Icbw


I must say that when I first heard of the 2go I was hoping that such a mode would be possible: ie the 2go would serve the music directly to the hugo 2 with my phone connected to the 2go via Bluetooth and just acting to select the music.

The general model seems however to be: server to control point to renderer. This applies even when the 2go is both server and renderer regardless.

This, I assume, is why using Bluetooth to connect to the 2go degrades the sound even when music is being played from an sd card in the 2go.


----------



## Doody

So there's some confusion here. I'm hoping @Matt Bartlett might step in and lay it out in geeky detail .

You can definitely tell H2go to play from sd card without it routing the signal anywhere but from sd card to Hugo2. Right now I am playing a DSD256 file off of sd card and my phone is powered OFF (after I got it going via HotSpot mode). H2go is in airplane mode, no ethernet cable connected, and disconnected from power/USB also. There's no way the signal is routing in any way other than off the sd card and into the H2. I'm using MConnect.

There is ALSO a use-case where you can route the data off of the sd card and to your phone and then to someplace else - as SteveHulk indicated. It's entirely possible you could do this and route it back to H2go - but that's obviously not a useful thing to do .

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> So there's some confusion here. I'm hoping @Matt Bartlett might step in and lay it out in geeky detail .
> 
> You can definitely tell H2go to play from sd card without it routing the signal anywhere but from sd card to Hugo2. Right now I am playing a DSD256 file off of sd card and my phone is powered OFF (after I got it going via HotSpot mode). H2go is in airplane mode, no ethernet cable connected, and disconnected from power/USB also. There's no way the signal is routing in any way other than off the sd card and into the H2. I'm using MConnect.
> 
> ...


I totally want to hear a clarification of this because I am now totally confused.


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> I totally want to hear a clarification of this because I am now totally confused.


It has to be two different protocols. I'd like to hear the details from Chord. In one case, there's a CONTROL protocol (MPD???), which is what I'm presumably doing. In the second case, there's a TRANSFER protocol (UPnP???), which is what you were presumably doing. There's another user on the board using that transfer protocol to see if the 2go can be a "server" to ship music around his home - with the theory that the usb- or battery-powered 2go using complete solid state storage (the sd cards) will be quieter than any Raspberry Pi server or other server serving up the bits.

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> It has to be two different protocols. I'd like to hear the details from Chord. In one case, there's a CONTROL protocol (MPD???), which is what I'm presumably doing. In the second case, there's a TRANSFER protocol (UPnP???), which is what you were presumably doing. There's another user on the board using that transfer protocol to see if the 2go can be a "server" to ship music around his home - with the theory that the usb- or battery-powered 2go using complete solid state storage (the sd cards) will be quieter than any Raspberry Pi server or other server serving up the bits.
> 
> Doody


Ok let me tell you what I just did... 

I am sitting in the park with my phone running BubbleUPnP and the hugo 2 2go in my bag. The phone is connected to the 2go via the 2go's hotspot mode. My system is totally isolated.

I put two tracks in a playlist and started it playing. Immediately I powered off my phone. The hugo 2 2go continued playing. It went smoothly on to the next track I had put on the playlist, played that and then STOPPED, having completed the playlist.

I can't tell you how happy I am that it did that. The 2go *had* to be playing directly to the hugo 2. Also, the 2go had received the instructions from the phone to play the two tracks and that's exactly what it did.

I must confess that I was expecting it either to 1) cut out when or shortly after I powered off the phone, 2) quit playing after the first track and not play the second track, 3) play until the end of the album maybe, 4) continue playing random tracks from the sd card.

BUT, I am still at a loss to what this system is actually doing network-wise 🤔


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> Ok let me tell you what I just did...
> 
> I am sitting in the park with my phone running BubbleUPnP and the hugo 2 2go in my bag. The phone is connected to the 2go via the 2go's hotspot mode. My system is totally isolated.
> 
> ...


I'll do some more testing of this behaviour and post the outcomes.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> I'll do some more testing of this behaviour and post the outcomes.


And...

It was a coincidence. I did a further test with a playlist with several tracks, started the list playing, and switched my phone off. It only played the first two tracks after I turned my phone off.

Why it plays the second track and not just the first? Beats me.


----------



## radnor (Jul 10, 2020)

Cross posting in relevant threads. SO I just got the Hugo 2 and 2GO. This is a brief review of the H2G) and comparison with FIIO M15 and Mojopoly with LCD4Z... this review is about sound quality only... iI am still getting connectivity issues with Roon on the 2GO in different rooms.

OK

I have never heard a hugo2 before so my 1st experience is with the 2go attached.

I have LCD4Z.

I had been using FIIOM15 for last few weeks balanced. My Mojopoly collecting dust. I thought I'd write something immediately based on 1st impression... may make a youtube vid.
1st. My experience has now confirmed that there are MANY on headfi that are entirely full of SH!T... ALSO synergy is important. I know that AUdeze tuned the 4Z with a hugo 2 so maybe this pairing has some magic.

SO

1st... Hugo 2 is smaller than i expected in person... it looks bigger in pictures... while bigger than a typical DAP its size is manageable.

2nd... FIIO M15 is a wonderful step up from Mojopoly balanced... it drives the LCD 4z quite nicely... Id say a 10% bump over poly.. air.. dynamics etc.

I also read some dude saying the Hugo 2go was like a little slice of Dave... and I was thinking "BS!"

well here it is..

The H2GO destroys the FIIO M15 with the LCD 4Z... dynamics... air everything... maybe this pairing is something special and would not work with every HP. But it is shocking how much better... we are talking at least a 40% bump over Mojo Poly and 30% over Fiio M15... not having heard the SP2000 or IBasso DX220 MAX... I really can't see either of these being close.... this thing is a freaking knockout... and i have been a critic of Chord.... now if they get their game together on the connectivity and SW issues they are the kings. YES this is like a slice of TT2/Mscaler (i have one) in your hand.


----------



## Luvdac (Jul 10, 2020)

Network issues seem to the problem with my 2go but not to the extent where I'm tearing my hair out.
Yesterday, listening to the h2go from its usual place on my desk-- line of sight to the router 15 steps away - 24/192 file, the dropouts started again and track skipping as well. Checked roon and some of the tracks were plain old 16/44.
Then realised my phone was doing a 3gb sacd download @ 1mbps simultaneously over the same network as the h2go. Proceeded to pause the download, the skipping and dropouts stopped.  Restarted the download and the problem started again. Repeated a few times with the same results.
Bandwidth problem? Its a deco m9 plus mesh system and shouldn't technically be the culprit. Also my phone is a Samsung note 9 and should be on the 5ghz band whereas thd 2go uses the 2.4ghz. Though maybe not top of the line, the router is pretty much one of the newer crop of routers out there. I've also given the 2go priority in the deco app.
@NYanakiev, could you please share your router details and set up?


----------



## PiggyD0g

Bill Chu said:


> Network recommendation:
> 1. Any network brand is better than others?
> 2. Is 3 antenna better than 2 antenna? Or 4?
> 3. How about transmission power, stronger the better?
> ...



Bill,

In can’t comment on 2Go (I have it but cannot use it because I need 2Yu for my Qutest), but I have super high speed fibre broadband and was experiencing persistent wifi drop outs generally and weak connectivity in the bedrooms (reinforced concrete apartment walls in Singapore).

So I first upgraded my modem to router ethernet cables from Cat 5e to Cat 8, which resulted in no more drop outs (for me, YMMV). Standard cables supplied with routers are usually Cat 5e, which is the minimum for modern broadband (100-350Mhz/1000Mbps/unshielded). Cat 8 is 2000Mhz/25-40Gbps/shielded.

Now I know that sounds like overkill for music streaming, but it’s a relatively inexpensive upgrade to eliminate the possibility of ethernet cable density/crosstalk issues, between modem and router, off the list of causes.

I then upgraded my router from a Linksys EA7500 (which is no slouch) to an Asus RT-AX88U Wifi 6 gaming router. Now I have full connectivity strength in all rooms. Again that’s my experience YMMV.


----------



## Bill Chu

PiggyD0g said:


> Bill,
> 
> In can’t comment on 2Go (I have it but cannot use it because I need 2Yu for my Qutest), but I have super high speed fibre broadband and was experiencing persistent wifi drop outs generally and weak connectivity in the bedrooms (reinforced concrete apartment walls in Singapore).
> 
> ...


Thanks Piggy, agree cable is very critical for a system, drop outs issue should try upgrade cable


----------



## hptubes

SteveHulk said:


> And...
> 
> It was a coincidence. I did a further test with a playlist with several tracks, started the list playing, and switched my phone off. It only played the first two tracks after I turned my phone off.
> 
> Why it plays the second track and not just the first? Beats me.



Thanks for this testing and posting.  Even with your phone on, are you able to generate any pops and clicks in this setup?


----------



## SteveHulk

hptubes said:


> Thanks for this testing and posting.  Even with your phone on, are you able to generate any pops and clicks in this setup?


I have not heard any pops and clicks at all.


----------



## tunes

Just ordered 2Yu adaptor and 2Go.   I want to be ready to use it with both my home set up (DAVE/Mscaler) and portable HUGO2.  What software for iPhone and ipad do I need to download for most reliable and ease of use for playback?  Do I need ROON or is there something else?  How do I get it all organized?  I also plan to stream from Qboz and want to sign up for this service at home.  Are there apps that I can get in advance? How do I get Qboz?  Do I need a physical connection between the DAVE/Mscaler and the 2Go/2YU?  I have microSD cards now that I use with my DAP that serves as a transport for my DAVE/Mscaler set up via optical from the DAP.  THANKS


----------



## GreenBow

radnor said:


> Cross posting in relevant threads. SO I just got the Hugo 2 and 2GO. This is a brief review of the H2G) and comparison with FIIO M15 and Mojopoly with LCD4Z... this review is about sound quality only... iI am still getting connectivity issues with Roon on the 2GO in different rooms.
> 
> OK
> 
> ...



I found Hugo 2 to be a considerable upgrade over the Mojo. (I don't have Poly or 2Go yet.)

Sounds with Hugo 2 have much more their own definition within their own space. Mojo leaves sounds having their place the same, but flatter defined front to back and more distorted sounding vs Hugo 2. Hugo 2 leaps ahead in cleanliness or clarity, and detail. 

Sometimes I find it hard to describe the difference between Mojo and Hugo 2. However I find Hugo 2 way better. For me there is nothing that the Mojo does even close to Hugo 2. 

That's no disrespect to Mojo either. My Mojo has been held onto, as back up like if I run my Hugo 2 flat. Or if Hugo 2 ever has to go in for repairs. Plus I just play Mojo sometimes, because I still love it. Impossible to part with Mojo. Plus I still might get a Poly one day.

Interesting to hear you like M15 over the Mojo though. Am surprised. I got impressions that M11 was close to Mojo, but Mojo still just won out. Or that might have been the M11 Pro; I think it was the Pro.


----------



## GreenBow

Please is there an impression that playing from SD card is superior audio quality over DAP to Hugo 2.

I can't imagine there being a huge upgrade if there is an upgrade in sound. Am interested to know if people find H2Go better, and much if at all.


----------



## miketlse

radnor said:


> Cross posting in relevant threads. SO I just got the Hugo 2 and 2GO. This is a brief review of the H2G) and comparison with FIIO M15 and Mojopoly with LCD4Z... this review is about sound quality only... iI am still getting connectivity issues with Roon on the 2GO in different rooms.
> 
> OK
> 
> ...


I too initially found H2 a big upgrade to Mojo, and based on that proceeded to use H2 exclusively for a few weeks.
I then tried using Mojo again, but now thought it sounded slightly 'congested' compared to the H2, so I put the Mojo on the shelf for a while.
A few months later I tried using the Mojo again, and this time the 'congestion' had gone, and Mojo was again enjoyable to listen to.
Nowadays I quite happily use the Mojo as a backup to my H2, or as part of Mojopoly when sitting drinking wine in the garden.

What I have tried to say is that how one feels about the H2/Mojo comparison, may not be set in stone, and can vary slightly as time goes by, and the ears/brain get used to the different levels of musical information they both provide.
Anyway enjoy your H2Go, and hopefully you will not experience any serious issues.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 11, 2020)

To be honest, when I was looking at buying a DAP, I was totally unimpressed with them due to:
1. Garbage OS which gets totally destroyed by my much cheaper iPhone.
2. Barely sounded better than my iPhone
3. DAP are also quite weak. Most of them cannot drive full sized headphones properly while charging $3000+
4. It just didn’t feel like a premium product. Maybe it was because of the garbage OS that is was running. (maybe things have improved in 2020 however)

I imagined smartphones would kill off DAP’s at some point as the audio quality improved every year. But then somehow Apple decided to kill off their DAP capabilities when they removed the headphone jack which kinda saved the DAP industry.


----------



## Skeith (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello everyone... I just bought 2go.

My headphone is HD 800 S.

After listening it 3 days I make conclusion that DLNA app make big difference in sound quality output to Hugo2go.

This is my app preference for sound quality for Hugo2go:

1. AK Connect: black background, highly resolving, neutral bass, mid, treble, good soundstage and layering, good dynamics, very good clarity.

2. MediaMonkey: worse black background than AK connect, more bass and treble than AK connect, very good dynamics, decent soundstage, good clarity.

3. Hi-Fi Cast: black background, good clarity, worse dynamics, sound not as full as AK and MM, thinner mid, tight bass, airy soundstage.

4. mconnect: worse black background, worse clarity, medium soundstage, decent dynamics, sound little harsh and bright.

4. mconnect Lite: worse clarity from mconnect, but I like the soundstage better.

5. Bubble UPnP: sound mellow, decent black background, lacks dynamics, decent soundstage.

So... Anyone have DLNA app recommendation that sound best for Hugo2go ???

Thanks...


----------



## NYanakiev

Luvdac said:


> Network issues seem to the problem with my 2go but not to the extent where I'm tearing my hair out.
> Yesterday, listening to the h2go from its usual place on my desk-- line of sight to the router 15 steps away - 24/192 file, the dropouts started again and track skipping as well. Checked roon and some of the tracks were plain old 16/44.
> Then realised my phone was doing a 3gb sacd download @ 1mbps simultaneously over the same network as the h2go. Proceeded to pause the download, the skipping and dropouts stopped.  Restarted the download and the problem started again. Repeated a few times with the same results.
> Bandwidth problem? Its a deco m9 plus mesh system and shouldn't technically be the culprit. Also my phone is a Samsung note 9 and should be on the 5ghz band whereas thd 2go uses the 2.4ghz. Though maybe not top of the line, the router is pretty much one of the newer crop of routers out there. I've also given the 2go priority in the deco app.
> @NYanakiev, could you please share your router details and set up?



Sure. I have this bad boy:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-RT-AX88U-Wireless-AX6000-AiMesh-Gigabit-AiProtection/dp/B07JHFWZKN

I have a fairly standard 2.4ghz and a 5ghz network set up. I live in a 2 bedroom flat and can use my Hugo2Go everywhere, including on the balcony. I haven't had a single dropout/Tidal is loading slowly error message in Roon either.


----------



## NYanakiev

PiggyD0g said:


> Bill,
> 
> In can’t comment on 2Go (I have it but cannot use it because I need 2Yu for my Qutest), but I have super high speed fibre broadband and was experiencing persistent wifi drop outs generally and weak connectivity in the bedrooms (reinforced concrete apartment walls in Singapore).
> 
> ...



Lol same router as me!


----------



## Luvdac

NYanakiev said:


> Sure. I have this bad boy:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-RT-AX88U-Wireless-AX6000-AiMesh-Gigabit-AiProtection/dp/B07JHFWZKN
> 
> I have a fairly standard 2.4ghz and a 5ghz network set up. I live in a 2 bedroom flat and can use my Hugo2Go everywhere, including on the balcony. I haven't had a single dropout/Tidal is loading slowly error message in Roon either.


Thanks! I'll look into it, although I will need a mesh system as its a two storied house with concrete walls. I will experiment with keeping the server and 2go connected to the main router, which is a pain since I would have to move the server upstairs. Will do anything to achieve good sound though!


----------



## radnor

GreenBow said:


> I found Hugo 2 to be a considerable upgrade over the Mojo. (I don't have Poly or 2Go yet.)
> 
> Sounds with Hugo 2 have much more their own definition within their own space. Mojo leaves sounds having their place the same, but flatter defined front to back and more distorted sounding vs Hugo 2. Hugo 2 leaps ahead in cleanliness or clarity, and detail.
> 
> ...


M15 has over the ear mode that drives high current to HP like Lcd 4z balanced it is better than mojopoly.


----------



## mrandery

Posted the below earlier in the thread but it got lost ..

Anyone help with this?

---------------------

Which IOS app are people using to use the built in Tidal/Qobuz facility?

8player does not work - something about "DMR", whch, I gather from an earlier post by Matt Bartlett, is due to 8player not having the correct license.
Rigelian does not have this facility.
MConnect is flaky and doesn't see my 2go for anything (no DLNA, MPD....)

Any others?

If an app exists to do the above, I'd rather not use the IOS Tidal and Qobuz apps as the only way they'll play to the 2Go is via airplay, or I have to unplug the 2go and use a cable from the phone to the Hugo 2


----------



## tunes

mrandery said:


> Posted the below earlier in the thread but it got lost ..
> 
> Anyone help with this?
> 
> ...


So are you saying that Qobuz cannot be used with 2Go directly?  How do you connect iPhone directly to HUGO2 to use Qobuz and what soft ware to run Qobuz?


----------



## Skeith (Jul 12, 2020)

After some listening... I found Neutron sounded best on Hugo2go... Even better than AK Connect...

The sound quality is just marvelous with deep black background...

The dynamic range, transparency, and soundstage is really spectacular...

You must try it guys...


----------



## Bill Chu

Skeith said:


> After some listening... I found Neutron sounded best on Hugo2go... Even better than AK Connect...
> 
> The sound quality is just marvelous with deep black background...
> 
> ...


Just tried Neutron, very serious drop out, any recommendation about configuration?


----------



## Skeith

Bill Chu said:


> Just tried Neutron, very serious drop out, any recommendation about configuration?



I just turn off Dither, AGP, set resampling to audiophile, turn off ultrasonic filter and generic driver...

I play music from Hugo2go SD Card via hotspot mode...


----------



## vourt

So it has arrived finally to my country and i can get the 2Go to my H2 now. I just wanted to understand the real benefits of it since i do connect mostly from a laptop with a good (silver dragon) usb c cable, and i can control my entire library trough Audirvana app.

Going out of the laptop is clear to me that audio will improve due to no external connections but i'm afraid to lose the flexibility that my laptop gives me when i brows libraries, adding songs, marking favorites, assigning folders, etc'.

What do you say? does it worth it?


----------



## SteveHulk

Just a random thought...

If or when a Hugo 3 is released will the 2go be compatible with it? 🤔☺️


----------



## Bill Chu

Skeith said:


> I just turn off Dither, AGP, set resampling to audiophile, turn off ultrasonic filter and generic driver...
> 
> I play music from Hugo2go SD Card via hotspot mode...


Thanks for your reply, just found that Neutron can run normally in hotspot mode, but not in Wi-Fi mode at home


----------



## Bill Chu

Skeith said:


> I just turn off Dither, AGP, set resampling to audiophile, turn off ultrasonic filter and generic driver...
> 
> I play music from Hugo2go SD Card via hotspot mode...


And why the track order is totally wrong in Neutron? How can I make the track order back to normal?


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> Just a random thought...
> 
> If or when a Hugo 3 is released will the 2go be compatible with it? 🤔☺


Hopefully yes.
However not if those posters insisting that the Hugo3 has usb C sockets, have their way (unless owners use cables to connect the 2Go and Hugo3).


----------



## Bill Chu

I seldom use hotspot mode, but now testing for a period of time with Neutron apps, really seem hotspot has better sound performance comparing to Wi-Fi mode, and also all "pops and clicks" all gone in my case. But of course only access sd card when using hotspot mode. May I ask any user have the same hearing result?


----------



## Bill Chu

Hotspot mode consume more power than wifi mode, it should be obvious as 2go generate wifi spot by itself


----------



## gryffe (Jul 12, 2020)

My connection problems have actually got worse since the upgrade.
Has anybody who had connection problems before the upgrade found the issue to be resolved after the upgrade?
In  post 2981 @Matt Bartlett  said " We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue", so in post 2982 I asked if there were any plans to address the network dropouts. As expected there was no reply. The network dropouts have become the (white) elephant in the room of the 2Go, the topic Chord know is a major flaw in this product and want us all to just roll over and be tummy tickled on, in the hope we will just give up on a resolution and be happy to get an albums worth of play before having to recycle the power on H2Go to get a fresh connection. The lack of acknowledgement from Chord on this issue post upgrade is rude and arrogant. So please Matt, acknowledge there is an issue and that may suffice for just now at least.

Edit - should have added. Since day one network dropouts only occur for me while I am charging and playing H2Go simultaneously,no problems when playing without charger connected, hence I know it is not a problem with my network.


----------



## radnor

Thoughts on HUGO 3 & 3GO.

Integrated - Next gen product needs to be fully integrated headless streamer/dac/amp
Industrial design - Integrated device can be smaller... make this sleek as F.
Tech - more taps and more powerful amp
App - work with a partner that can nail the SW interface... ideally having some kind of HQ player IOS/Android integration onboard for SW driven mobile upsampling would take this to nxt level. Get a JV going here.

Nuff said... the above would simply be a home run.


----------



## radnor

TKpurple said:


> Its from Valentinum shop on etsy m Its my third cover for chord dac from him.  My full recomendation. My version is his top model but without the handle it has also detachable cover. I dont think its needed in all use cases but good for those who are disturbed by the lights.


how does this cover detach????

can you show some pictures... thanks!


----------



## Mark S

Skeith said:


> After some listening... I found Neutron sounded best on Hugo2go... Even better than AK Connect...
> 
> The sound quality is just marvelous with deep black background...
> 
> ...



I use Rigelian. Will try this one too I guess.


----------



## Doody

I fail to understand how any software sending control signals to H2go to push bits X from the SD Card over to the USB port (NOT transferring to your phone and back) could sound any different than any other software doing the same thing.

Confused,
Doody


----------



## Skeith

Mark S said:


> I use Rigelian. Will try this one too I guess.



Please compare it to Neutron SQ...



Doody said:


> I fail to understand how any software sending control signals to H2go to push bits X from the SD Card over to the USB port (NOT transferring to your phone and back) could sound any different than any other software doing the same thing.
> 
> Confused,
> Doody



I'm confused too... But it's really sounded different... 🤔🤔🤔

Try it with free app first such as Bubble UPnP, mconnect Lite, Hi-Fi Cast, and AK Connect...

Play the same music from your Hugo2go SD Card via Hotspot mode.


----------



## Bill Chu

Skeith said:


> Please compare it to Neutron SQ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Skeith, may I ask have you tried to use Neutron in Wi-Fi mode? And also compare the result (sound quality) between using in hotspot and wifi mode?


----------



## radnor (Jul 12, 2020)

Skeith said:


> Please compare it to Neutron SQ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calling BS on that.

my use case is playing tidal from mconnect or another while out.... has anyone run tests on streaming services via a upnp app... re sound.

did a quick test tidal via ak connect and mconnect.... couldn't tell a diff... will try some more songs on my hike.

SD card... c'mon!!!!!


----------



## Skeith

Bill Chu said:


> Hi Skeith, may I ask have you tried to use Neutron in Wi-Fi mode? And also compare the result (sound quality) between using in hotspot and wifi mode?



Sorry, I don't have wi-fi on my home... So I can't try it...


----------



## radnor

Skeith said:


> Sorry, I don't have wi-fi on my home... So I can't try it...


you can afford an H2GO but no wifi????


----------



## Skeith

radnor said:


> you can afford an H2GO but no wifi????



Because I rarely download big file on internet... I just use my phone...

Maybe next year after I buy PS5... 😂😂😂


----------



## Luvdac

This is a rave about chargers. 
I'm using the Allo Nirvana charger which has two 5v 2.8 amperes outputs. The sweet thing about this charger is that it has a switch for the ground. Not only does it charge both 2go and h2 without a hitch but the ground switch when in on position removes that slight buzz I feel on the h2go chassis with other non - grounded chargers.
Thought I'd put this out there as it might help.
Also I can absolutely vouch for its effect on the sound quality. A big thumbs up.


----------



## Luvdac

Allo Nirvana link
https://allo.com/sparky/nirvana-smps.html


----------



## Bill Chu

Luvdac said:


> This is a rave about chargers.
> I'm using the Allo Nirvana charger which has two 5v 2.8 amperes outputs. The sweet thing about this charger is that it has a switch for the ground. Not only does it charge both 2go and h2 without a hitch but the ground switch when in on position removes that slight buzz I feel on the h2go chassis with other non - grounded chargers.
> Thought I'd put this out there as it might help.
> Also I can absolutely vouch for its effect on the sound quality. A big thumbs up.


That's interesting, as I asked a question before for any better power supply charger for 2go, some guys told me as this is an internal battery, there is no difference in sound quality as what charger you used


----------



## Luvdac

Bill Chu said:


> That's interesting, as I asked a question before for any better power supply charger for 2go, some guys told me as this is an internal battery, there is no difference in sound quality as what charger you used


In my experience the kind of charger used has always had an effect on the sound quality. You are essentially adding an electromagnetic field to any equipment once connected to mains.


----------



## mrandery (Jul 13, 2020)

Doody said:


> I fail to understand how any software sending control signals to H2go to push bits X from the SD Card over to the USB port (NOT transferring to your phone and back) could sound any different than any other software doing the same thing.
> 
> Confused,
> Doody



Nothing to be confused about.  The software can't make a difference if playing music on the SD card

The proof - play some music and then put the phone in airplane mode.  The music will continue.


----------



## mrandery

tunes said:


> So are you saying that Qobuz cannot be used with 2Go directly?  How do you connect iPhone directly to HUGO2 to use Qobuz and what soft ware to run Qobuz?



The only way to use the Qobuz app for ios with the 2go is to play to the 2go using airplay or bluetooth

The way to use the Qobuz ios app without the 2go - use the Apple Lightning CCK adapter with a usb cable connected to the Hugo and play to it using the Qobuz app.  You can also use bluetooth

The question I was asking was regarding the 2go's built in Qobuz facility and how to control that.    I still don't know the answer to that.


----------



## radnor

mrandery said:


> The only way to use the Qobuz app for ios with the 2go is to play to the 2go using airplay or bluetooth
> 
> The way to use the Qobuz ios app without the 2go - use the Apple Lightning CCK adapter with a usb cable connected to the Hugo and play to it using the Qobuz app.  You can also use bluetooth
> 
> The question I was asking was regarding the 2go's built in Qobuz facility and how to control that.    I still don't know the answer to that.


Not true. Mconnect has Qobuz integration


----------



## mrandery (Jul 13, 2020)

radnor said:


> Not true. Mconnect has Qobuz integration



My post said - "The only way to use *the Qobuz ios app*"

Mconnect is not the Qobuz app - so you cannot download files from Qobuz for offline play - you can only stream with it.
And Mconnect is flaky - I've never been able to get it to see my 2go. Rigelian and 8player see it fine but cannot stream Qobuz.

I'm looking for an app to control 2go's built in Qobuz player.


----------



## miketlse

mrandery said:


> My post said - "The only way to use *the Qobuz ios app*"
> 
> Mconnect is not the Qobuz app - so you cannot download files from Qobuz for offline play - you can only stream with it.
> And Mconnect is flaky - I've never been able to get it to see my 2go. Rigelian and 8player see it fine but cannot stream Qobuz.
> ...


Are you sure that 2Go has a built in Qobuz player?


----------



## mrandery

miketlse said:


> Are you sure that 2Go has a built in Qobuz player?



Yes

Qobuz and Tidal.  You enter the login details in the Go Figure app.  

@Matt Bartlett - Chord really should have made a companion app for the 2go to play music and use the Qobuz and Tidal facility.  Relying on 3rd party apps that are flaky and badly designed was not a good idea.


----------



## Luvdac

mrandery said:


> Yes
> 
> Qobuz and Tidal.  You enter the login details in the Go Figure app.
> 
> @Matt Bartlett - Chord really should have made a companion app for the 2go to play music and use the Qobuz and Tidal facility.  Relying on 3rd party apps that are flaky and badly designed was not a good idea.


I'll second that.


----------



## radnor

mrandery said:


> Yes
> 
> Qobuz and Tidal.  You enter the login details in the Go Figure app.
> 
> @Matt Bartlett - Chord really should have made a companion app for the 2go to play music and use the Qobuz and Tidal facility.  Relying on 3rd party apps that are flaky and badly designed was not a good idea.


Chord is terrible at SW and outsourced.... not building this capability in-house in 2020 is inexcusable.... chord is a weird company.... so much strength and weakness... a shame.


----------



## miketlse

mrandery said:


> Yes
> 
> Qobuz and Tidal.  You enter the login details in the Go Figure app.
> 
> @Matt Bartlett - Chord really should have made a companion app for the 2go to play music and use the Qobuz and Tidal facility.  Relying on 3rd party apps that are flaky and badly designed was not a good idea.


Have you read 'HOW DO I CONNECT TO AND PLAYBACK TIDAL AND QOBUZ CONTENT USING GOFIGURE?'
or
'I WANT TO STREAM MUSIC FROM TIDAL OR QOBUZ ON MY ANDROID DEVICE TO POLY, HOW CAN I DO THIS?'
from this FAQ?
The 2Go FAQ is a WIP, but GoFigure is common to both streamers.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

mrandery said:


> Yes
> 
> Qobuz and Tidal.  You enter the login details in the Go Figure app.
> 
> @Matt Bartlett - Chord really should have made a companion app for the 2go to play music and use the Qobuz and Tidal facility.  Relying on 3rd party apps that are flaky and badly designed was not a good idea.


Ok feedback on a playback app noted but we did have lots of reasons for not doing that which I won't go into here. Anyway back to your original posts which I am only just reading through now I believe you are asking if there is any way to play offline content from Tidal or Qobuz other than using Airplay. The simple answer is no. Neither Tidal or Qobuz allow you to stream offline content via anything other than Airplay as you have to use their apps - it is part of their licensing conditions. Qobuz are working on DLNA connectivity but that is not available yet. If you want to stream offline content that is higher resolution than 16 bit 44KHz then it will play but get downsampled.
The Gofigure app works in the same way as M Connect or Roon. It needs an active internet connection to connect to the Tidal or Qobuz server so it can stream content whether it is offline or not. At the moment there is no other way of doing this.
I know that isn't the answer you wanted but at least it gives you a clearer picture of what is possible.


----------



## Matt Bartlett (Jul 13, 2020)

gryffe said:


> My connection problems have actually got worse since the upgrade.
> Has anybody who had connection problems before the upgrade found the issue to be resolved after the upgrade?
> In  post 2981 @Matt Bartlett  said " We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue", so in post 2982 I asked if there were any plans to address the network dropouts. As expected there was no reply. The network dropouts have become the (white) elephant in the room of the 2Go, the topic Chord know is a major flaw in this product and want us all to just roll over and be tummy tickled on, in the hope we will just give up on a resolution and be happy to get an albums worth of play before having to recycle the power on H2Go to get a fresh connection. The lack of acknowledgement from Chord on this issue post upgrade is rude and arrogant. So please Matt, acknowledge there is an issue and that may suffice for just now at least.
> 
> Edit - should have added. Since day one network dropouts only occur for me while I am charging and playing H2Go simultaneously,no problems when playing without charger connected, hence I know it is not a problem with my network.


Hi @gryffe I'm not ignoring your post I just missed it. I try to fit Head-Fi in around everything else I have to do and so it means I can't always keep on top of all of the posts. We are of course also taking note of customers who are experiencing network dropouts and investigating. We need you all to email support@chordelectronics.co.uk though so we can gather all the information together. Your case of getting dropouts when the charger is plugged in is something I haven't heard of elsewhere so we need to get in touch and ask you some questions.


----------



## gryffe (Jul 13, 2020)

gryffe said:


> My connection problems have actually got worse since the upgrade.
> Has anybody who had connection problems before the upgrade found the issue to be resolved after the upgrade?
> In  post 2981 @Matt Bartlett  said " We are working very hard behind the scenes to investigate the pops and clicks issue", so in post 2982 I asked if there were any plans to address the network dropouts. As expected there was no reply. The network dropouts have become the (white) elephant in the room of the 2Go, the topic Chord know is a major flaw in this product and want us all to just roll over and be tummy tickled on, in the hope we will just give up on a resolution and be happy to get an albums worth of play before having to recycle the power on H2Go to get a fresh connection. The lack of acknowledgement from Chord on this issue post upgrade is rude and arrogant. So please Matt, acknowledge there is an issue and that may suffice for just now at least.
> 
> Edit - should have added. Since day one network dropouts only occur for me while I am charging and playing H2Go simultaneously,no problems when playing without charger connected, hence I know it is not a problem with my network.


edit as just seen above reply


----------



## gryffe

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @gryffe I'm not ignoring your post I just missed it. I try to fit Head-Fi in around everything else I have to do and so it means I can't always keep on top of all of the posts. We are of course also taking note of customers who are experiencing network dropouts and investigating. We need you all to email suport@chordelectronics.co.uk though so we can gather all the information together. Your case of getting dropouts when the charger is plugged in is something I haven't heard of elsewhere so we need to get in touch and ask you some questions.


Thanks for reply Matt. I emailed support a few months ago about this and was getting nowhere. Was hopeful the upgrade would fix it but sadly not. I'll email again


----------



## vourt

Guys just needs your advise or summary since i could not find it in this huge thread - is adding the 2Go to my Hugo2 if i use it mainly in the office with a connected laptop (USB), what kind of differences will it make?

Thanks!


----------



## Matt Bartlett

gryffe said:


> Thanks for reply Matt. I emailed support a few months ago about this and was getting nowhere. Was hopeful the upgrade would fix it but sadly not. I'll email again


Thank you. I will follow this up with our support from my side as well.


----------



## Skeith (Jul 13, 2020)

vourt said:


> Guys just needs your advise or summary since i could not find it in this huge thread - is adding the 2Go to my Hugo2 if i use it mainly in the office with a connected laptop (USB), what kind of differences will it make?
> 
> Thanks!



Less noise, blacker background, smoother, more full bodied sound.


----------



## vourt

Skeith said:


> Less noise, blacker background, smoother, more full bodied sound


OK sound like it something i would buy.  Do you have the option to play trough windows application? assuming that Android and iOS are there already.


----------



## Skeith

vourt said:


> OK sound like it something i would buy.  Do you have the option to play trough windows application? assuming that Android and iOS are there already.



I don't know good apps for Windows...
As long as it support DLNA then it's good...


----------



## jhoneyball

"We need you all to email suport@chordelectronics.co.uk though"

Not sure that email address will work? (yes, I checked underneath the link to the source address too)


----------



## tunes

With all these problems should I just cancel my order?   A device that is being marketed for the sole purpose of streaming music has so many problems and not turn key easy to use that it should have been beta tested before distribution and sales.  CHORD should have worked more closely with Quboz and Tidal for comparable IOS software apps.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

jhoneyball said:


> "We need you all to email suport@chordelectronics.co.uk though"
> 
> Not sure that email address will work? (yes, I checked underneath the link to the source address too)


Ha yes thanks for spotting that. I'll fix the typo in the original post.


----------



## vourt

Anyone here have an experience with windows playback?


----------



## NYanakiev

vourt said:


> Anyone here have an experience with windows playback?



Roon works great on Windows with 2Go.
I often use it with 2Go when sat at my desk.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Can anyone please tell me the sound quality difference between using 2go versus using DAPs optical/coax output to hugo 2 ?


----------



## Doody

Alex Pi said:


> Can anyone please tell me the sound quality difference between using 2go versus using DAPs optical/coax output to hugo 2 ?


6 or 7

doody


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Doody said:


> 6 or 7
> 
> doody


What’s 6 or 7


----------



## rwelles

I've been in contact with Chord support for about WiFi dropouts since April. I let them know that the problem continues with my Orbi mesh network. I heard back this morning that another update will be available in the very near future to address the issue.


----------



## gryffe

rwelles said:


> I've been in contact with Chord support for about WiFi dropouts since April. I let them know that the problem continues with my Orbi mesh network. I heard back this morning that another update will be available in the very near future to address the issue.


Great news, and while perhaps not an outright admission from Chord that this player suffers from network issues they must feel there is an issue that needs addressed and can be fixed. And rather disappointingly this adds fuel to the fire that we as customers have paid for the privilege of being beta testers on Chords behalf.


----------



## Doody

Alex Pi said:


> What’s 6 or 7


7 or 8 then?



Doody


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Doody said:


> 7 or 8 then?
> 
> 
> 
> Doody


7 as in coax and 8 as in 2go ?


----------



## rwelles

Alex Pi said:


> 7 as in coax and 8 as in 2go ?


Methinks your leg might be feeling a tug or two by @Doody. 

To address your original question, the difference will depend on a number of factors, such as what cable and DAP is being used. Maybe if you could provide some specifics, a head-fi'er might be able to provide some knowledge feedback.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

rwelles said:


> Methinks your leg might be feeling a tug or two by @Doody.
> 
> To address your original question, the difference will depend on a number of factors, such as what cable and DAP is being used. Maybe if you could provide some specifics, a head-fi'er might be able to provide some knowledge feedback.



DAP sp1000 cable: original Hugo 2 optical cable


----------



## Progisus

Alex Pi said:


> DAP sp1000 cable: original Hugo 2 optical cable


I use that combo all the time when outside having a libation on the patio. Cable is moon optical. Sound has a bit more body/warmth than sp1000 dac. I also have a poly/mojo but it is not the quality of the ak/h2 BUT it does do roon. When traveling it is SP1000 only as it is a fantastic dap. Will we ever travel gain though?


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Progisus said:


> I use that combo all the time when outside having a libation on the patio. Cable is moon optical. Sound has a bit more body/warmth than sp1000 dac. I also have a poly/mojo but it is not the quality of the ak/h2 BUT it does do roon. When traveling it is SP1000 only as it is a fantastic dap. Will we ever travel gain though?


Do you also own the 2go ?


----------



## Mark S (Jul 13, 2020)

mrandery said:


> The only way to use the Qobuz app for ios with the 2go is to play to the 2go using airplay or bluetooth



deleted


----------



## Progisus

Alex Pi said:


> Do you also own the 2go ?


No I don’t so I suppose my comments are only half the story. Thought knowing the combination was used frequently might help. I probably will not acquire the 2Go but as it’s function is similar to the poly I am interested in the thread.


----------



## Luvdac

This morning switched on the h2go using the remote. It wouldn't show up on roon. Noticed that the 2go was still powered off( the h2 was 'on'). Had to switch on 2go manually and then it showed up in roon. 
Anyone else have this situation where the 2go fails to power on via the remote?


----------



## NYanakiev

Luvdac said:


> This morning switched on the h2go using the remote. It wouldn't show up on roon. Noticed that the 2go was still powered off( the h2 was 'on'). Had to switch on 2go manually and then it showed up in roon.
> Anyone else have this situation where the 2go fails to power on via the remote?



Nope..


----------



## NYanakiev

Luvdac said:


> Allo Nirvana link
> https://allo.com/sparky/nirvana-smps.html



Hmm pretty interested in this. I often use Hugo2Go in desktop mode and having a charger connected at all times (clearly); Thanks for sharing


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

Chord has done something extraordinary with the H2Go... they created not only the best dap the world has ever heard....  but... simultaneously they created the most frustrating piece of consumer electronics know to man. Take a bow guys.
I suggest you put together a network topology and known router friendliness guide.... because this is f’n nuts. After living with poly insanity.... Really why haven’t you fired the developer that Did the network engineering on this.  I could’ve ran circles around this while actually delivering you a GD software UX that  looks like it was made in the 21st-century not 1995


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey folks after 3 years of poly with very little improvement.... and the disastrous showing of 2go... I guarantee you the problems you have today will persist for this device for its lifecycle.... chord will not be able to fix them. They should agree to give any 2go buyers a 25% discount on 3rd gen Hugo/streaming device for the sheer pain we need to endure... I’m serious... chord is selling a device that only sorta works. If any real consumer electronics company did this every device would be recalled. It’s inexcusable that I have identical issues with this that I have had with poly for 18 months.... and all we get is occasional BS lip service from good ol Matt. At this price point this is robbery.


----------



## vourt

radnor said:


> Hey folks after 3 years of poly with very little improvement.... and the disastrous showing of 2go... I guarantee you the problems you have today will persist for this device for its lifecycle.... chord will not be able to fix them. They should agree to give any 2go buyers a 25% discount on 3rd gen Hugo/streaming device for the sheer pain we need to endure... I’m serious... chord is selling a device that only sorta works. If any real consumer electronics company did this every device would be recalled. It’s inexcusable that I have identical issues with this that I have had with poly for 18 months.... and all we get is occasional BS lip service from good ol Matt. At this price point this is robbery.



Oh wow i was just about to go and buy it today. Is it that bad?!?


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

vourt said:


> Oh wow i was just about to go and buy it today. Is it that bad?!?


It sounds fantastic... no question best DAP created by man to date.... but the network drop out issues with Roon are a disgrace.  I recommend you buy and play  “network” roulette maby you will come up a winner. I have zero issues using mconnect on the go.... except for slow recognition.... but Roon is a crap shoot... will need to buy mesh repeaters and see if that helps...
Sounds too good... I will be keeping.... but chord has put us in a kind of hell.... it should “just work” in 2020. I’m lying in my bedroom... separated by a wood wall less than 20 feet from my router and GD zRoon drops after a few seconds into every song.... but guess what! It wasn’t doing that last night in the same spot! It’s poly schizophrenia all over.


----------



## vourt

radnor said:


> It sounds fantastic... no question best DAP created by man to date.... but the network drop out issues with Roon are a disgrace.  I recommend you buy and play  “network” roulette maby you will come up a winner. I have zero issues using mconnect on the go.... except for slow recognition.... but Roon is a crap shoot... will need to buy mesh repeaters and see if that helps...
> Sounds too good... I will be keeping.... but chord has put us in a kind of hell.... it should “just work” in 2020.


Yea well i mostly use Windows so Roon should have been my main player.. re reading this forum now to get more sense if it worth the sound upgrade or not. As many of you i dont want to mess time on setting, configurations and issues.


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

vourt said:


> Yea well i mostly use Windows so Roon should have been my main player.. re reading this forum now to get more sense if it worth the sound upgrade or not. As many of you i dont want to mess time on setting, configurations and issues.


It is absolutely worth the sound upgrade sound wise it is effing fantastic.  I went for a hike with it yesterday and literally could not believe that I was actually walking around with this kind of audio quality....  There is no digital audio player in existence that comes close. If you browse Headfi and you hear others saying this x is better etc....they are full of crap. This is NOT subjective.... It is simply a superior piece of kit. I held off on trying Hugo 2 For over two years after reading the verge review and then reading a lot of BS on this site Finally jumped in and just bought it and 2go and could not believe what I was hearing.  One thing I found out about this hobby is you’ve just got a buy it with a 30 or 60 day return and give it a try you can’t listen to any opinions out there get some guidance but you gotta try. I also think there’s a lot of people that just spew crap because they have their own agenda most likely an affiliation with the hardware oem.


----------



## gryffe

Genuine question. How faulty does a product have to be before the company recalls the product? I remember seeing companies like Toyota doing it a few years back, and I think companies who make kitchen electricals like fridges, washing machines and dishwaters etc do it on occasion. Presumably these companies can take the financial hit, for a relatively small company like Chord it may be a mini crisis. 
Somebody posted upstream that a potential fix for network dropouts is imminent - care to chip in here @Matt Bartlett?


----------



## NYanakiev

I would chase away the person who tries to take my 2Go due to a product recall.

It is so easy to imagine that everyone is having issues.....this is getting rather boring to follow.


----------



## gryffe (Jul 14, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> I would chase away the person who tries to take my 2Go due to a product recall.
> 
> It is so easy to imagine that everyone is having issues.....this is getting rather boring to follow.


You're entitled to your opinion of course, but for those of us having problems it's the year 2020, and it's not too much to expect a £1000 premium product to work each time you switch it on. I can assure you this is not a figment of my imagination. This is my 4th or 5th music streamer, and the only streamer that has had any issues with network dropouts. You dont need to be a genius to see where the problem lies.

ps - I could be wrong, but unless it was on health and safety grounds I don't think any company can insist on a product recall.


----------



## NYanakiev

gryffe said:


> You're entitled to your opinion of course, but for those of us having problems it's the year 2020, and it's not too much to expect a £1000 premium product to work each time you switch it on. This is my 4th or 5th music streamer, and the only streamer that has had any issues with network dropouts. You dont need to be a genius to see where the problem lies.
> 
> ps - I could be wrong, but unless it was on health and safety grounds I don't think any company can insist on a product recall/



Fair enough. I am just getting annoyed by comments that assume that everyone is experiencing issues with the product.

I had my own share of problems until I upgraded my router. Everything has been going swimmingly on all fronts ever since. I can't even tell what the latest firmware upgrade changed.

Again, I am not implying that my experience=everyone else's. However, let's try to abstain from fatalistic comments about the 2Go being a poor product. 

For those who are unhappy - get a replacement/refund...


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 14, 2020)

radnor said:


> It is absolutely worth the sound upgrade sound wise it is effing fantastic.  I went for a hike with it yesterday and literally could not believe that I was actually walking around with this kind of audio quality....


I second that. 

Yesterday I was sitting in a park with the hugo 2 2go in a bag hanging from my belt with wired IEMs. BubbleUPnP running on my phone connected via the 2go hotspot and my entire music library on sd cards inserted into the 2go. 

I open my eyes and I see trees and greenery. I close them and I'm sitting in a church with Simon Preston thundering Widor 5 on some huge organ.

Just fantastic.


----------



## gryffe

NYanakiev said:


> Fair enough. I am just getting annoyed by comments that assume that everyone is experiencing issues with the product.
> 
> I had my own share of problems until I upgraded my router. Everything has been going swimmingly on all fronts ever since. I can't even tell what the latest firmware upgrade changed.
> 
> ...


I haven't read any posts that says everyone is experiencing issues with the 2Go.
The fact that Chord have already done a FW upgrade recently, with another one apparently imminent suggests everything is not perfect.


----------



## NYanakiev

gryffe said:


> I haven't read any posts that says everyone is experiencing issues with the 2Go.
> The fact that Chord have already done a FW upgrade recently, with another one apparently imminent suggests everything is not perfect.



Who said it was perfect?
I owned to Polys and fully knew what I might be getting into. Poly, to me, was a complete failure of a purchase. 

Luckily, 2Go is in a different league altogether. I trust that the Chord team are hard at work at making further improvements to the software.


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

gryffe said:


> Genuine question. How faulty does a product have to be before the company recalls the product? I remember seeing companies like Toyota doing it a few years back, and I think companies who make kitchen electricals like fridges, washing machines and dishwaters etc do it on occasion. Presumably these companies can take the financial hit, for a relatively small company like Chord it may be a mini crisis.
> Somebody posted upstream that a potential fix for network dropouts is imminent - care to chip in here @Matt Bartlett?


I don’t believe it... and I don’t think Matt has a clue....  read this post a year from now.... 100% there will be as many people or more po’d in q4 2021 with Matt offering promises of fixes around the corner. The device networking is broken.

ITS A STREAMER GUYS! IT SHOULD STREAM!!  ZERO QUESTIONS ASKED.

and believe me... I’m in a different camp now.... when this is working it’s a magic music box unparalleled.... I want it to work.... but chord will not get it working.... this is going down the identical path of poly.

there is a YouTube review of some Asian dude praising H2 but saying F U to chord for the 2go...  this is the weirdest product I have owned... so much love and hate!


----------



## gryffe

NYanakiev said:


> Who said it was perfect?
> I owned to Polys and fully knew what I might be getting into. Poly, to me, was a complete failure of a purchase.
> 
> Luckily, 2Go is in a different league altogether. I trust that the Chord team are hard at work at making further improvements to the software.


Well at least we agree it's not perfect, and because it's an improvement on an apparent basket case of a previous product would not keep me happy.
As I said the other day, I am not after an instant fix, so I totally support your comment about the Chord team being hard at work making improvements.


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

For the record. I turned Roon dsp upsampling on and off.... and tested both.... makes zero difference in the songs dropping out and skipping tracks.


----------



## miketlse (Jul 14, 2020)

gryffe said:


> I haven't read any posts that says everyone is experiencing issues with the 2Go.
> The fact that Chord have already done a FW upgrade recently, with another one apparently imminent suggests everything is not perfect.


I think that Chord are following the same strategy for the 2Go, that they explained during the early stages of the Poly lifecycle.
Start with the eis firmware/app, and then regularly issue updates to solve bugs, add new functionality, etc.
[edit] for example:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14157123
Chord saw this strategy as mirroring the approach used by global phone and dap providers, who also regularly issue updates to the OS, or the firmware functionality.

I am chilled with this approach, but it clearly does not suit some other owners.


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

miketlse said:


> I think that Chord are following the same strategy for the 2Go, that they explained during the early stages of the Poly lifecycle.
> Start with the eis firmware/app, and then regularly issue updates to solve bugs, add new functionality, etc.
> Chord saw this strategy as mirroring the approach used by global phone and dap providers, who also regularly issue updates to the OS, or the firmware functionality.
> 
> I am chilled with this approach, but it clearly does not suit some other owners.


Nahh you are wrong..., if the core product use case was broken.....  there would be a recall.... what is happening with 2go is if every call on iPhone dropped 10 seconds into the call.... you comparison is foolish.

AND for the record poly still to this day does exactly what 2go is doing now after a couple years of promise.... how can anyone believe chord willl fix this.... I don’t.... trust me on this. One year from now this forum will still be dealing with the same GD issues

Let me rephrase it... A music player that only plays music that does not play music is broken... end of story. This is not like a smart phone with 1 million different applications and many million permutations of conflicts.


----------



## MarkParity

radnor said:


> Nahh you are wrong..., if the core product use case was broken.....  there would be a recall.... what is happening with 2go is if every call on iPhone dropped 10 seconds into the call.... you comparison is foolish.
> 
> AND for the record poly still to this day does exactly what 2go is doing now after a couple years of promise.... how can anyone believe chord willl fix this.... I don’t.... trust me on this. One year from now this forum will still be dealing with the same GD issues
> 
> Let me rephrase it... A music player that only plays music that does not play music is broken... end of story. This is not like a smart phone with 1 million different applications and many million permutations of conflicts.


There isn't much point in voicing your opinion about it here as strongly though there are too many 2GO fans here it just results in bad feelings all round.

I do appreciate your input though as I do every comment. I did want to buy a 2GO myself so I'm subscribed here just incase we ever see a high(er) level of user satisfaction with it.

For now I'm using my Hugo 2 with a CCA connected to my phones hotspot when out and about, not as fancy but it works 100% of the time and gives me wireless connectivity from my phone to Hugo 2 (and other DAC's too).


----------



## hptubes

NYanakiev said:


> Fair enough. I am just getting annoyed by comments that assume that everyone is experiencing issues with the product.
> 
> I had my own share of problems until I upgraded my router. Everything has been going swimmingly on all fronts ever since. I can't even tell what the latest firmware upgrade changed.
> 
> ...



I had a slightly different experience.  I was getting dropouts regularly (multiple times an hour that required a H2Go restart each time to resolve), and after the software upgrades I don't think I've had a single one in two different homes on two different wifi networks (both mesh), using Roon in my main home, and playing over Airplay in my cabin.  I'm not suggesting the software update fixed everyone's issues by any means--I'm just suggesting that I didn't need to change anything with either of my wifi networks for the improvements.  There are clearly multiple factors involved here which I know is adding to everyone's frustrations.


----------



## radnor

hptubes said:


> I had a slightly different experience.  I was getting dropouts regularly (multiple times an hour that required a H2Go restart each time to resolve), and after the software upgrades I don't think I've had a single one in two different homes on two different wifi networks (both mesh), using Roon in my main home, and playing over Airplay in my cabin.  I'm not suggesting the software update fixed everyone's issues by any means--I'm just suggesting that I didn't need to change anything with either of my wifi networks for the improvements.  There are clearly multiple factors involved here which I know is adding to everyone's frustrations.


I have no issues with airplay.  But I did not buy this for lossless playback via something like airplay.  When at home there should be ZERO compromise. What is your network topology?


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

MarkParity said:


> There isn't much point in voicing your opinion about it here as strongly though there are too many 2GO fans here it just results in bad feelings all round.
> 
> I do appreciate your input though as I do every comment. I did want to buy a 2GO myself so I'm subscribed here just incase we ever see a high(er) level of user satisfaction with it.
> 
> For now I'm using my Hugo 2 with a CCA connected to my phones hotspot when out and about, not as fancy but it works 100% of the time and gives me wireless connectivity from my phone to Hugo 2 (and other DAC's too).


Read my posts.... I am a huge fan.... and I would say... run to buy this.... it sounds that good.... so good in fact that I am now willing to dissect my entire network to get a topology that works... that seems like the only solution.... I dont see one coming from chord.... and I would not go to this length for mojo poly.... SO AGAIN I ask the only solution  here will be people posting their exact network topologies that get zero dropout with Roon in multiple rooms..,, chord is incapable of finding a solution.


----------



## gryffe

radnor said:


> Read my posts.... I am a huge fan.... and I would say... run to buy this.... it sounds that good.... *so good in fact that I am now willing to dissect my entire network to get a topology that works..*. that seems like the only solution.... I dont see one coming from chord.... and I would not go to this length for mojo poly.... SO AGAIN I ask the only solution  here will be people posting their exact network topologies that get zero dropout with Roon in multiple rooms..,, chord is incapable of finding a solution.


I can just see Chords new advertising slogan for 2Go now

*" Be prepared to dissect your entire network to get a topology that works with 2Go - you know you want to!!". *


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 14, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Fair enough. I am just getting annoyed by comments that assume that everyone is experiencing issues with the product.
> 
> I had my own share of problems until I upgraded my router. Everything has been going swimmingly on all fronts ever since. I can't even tell what the latest firmware upgrade changed.
> 
> ...



Did you test your 2GO on all possible routers? If not, how can you claim your 2GO is fine?.

As I mentioned before, I am 100% that your 2GO with V0.91 would have the same problems I was experiencing on my router as V1.00 fixed a few things.

It is impossible there exist 2GO that are fine because it is software issues. Maybe you are lucky it works on your router, but it will not on every router out there.

And replacement doesn't work. I have been threw multiple units which did not fix it (because it is software issues).


----------



## radnor

So I will start with what is not working.... I am running a single
*NET-GEAR Nighthawk AX12 12-Stream WiFi 6 Router (RAX120*

*I do not have mesh satellites but just ordered and will have today. Let’s see if that’s the fix... also running a Roon nuc.*https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nigh...2&sr=1-1-191b1ae3-0539-4250-ad39-b698e0b800f6


----------



## miketlse

ubs28 said:


> Did you test your 2GO on all possible routers? If not, how can you claim your 2GO is fine?.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I am 100% that your 2GO with V0.91 would have the same problems I was experiencing on my router as V1.00 fixed a few things.
> 
> It is impossible there exist 2GO that are fine because it is software issues.


Perhaps you should read Karl Popper.
It is impossible for any manufacturer to be sure that software will work with all the many thousands of routers, most using rebadged components, plus ISPs, some of which use non-standard router protocol attributes.
The best that any manufacturer can do, is to ensure that their firmware works with most of the routers, and then add the remaining exceptions as they become aware of them, through updates.


----------



## ubs28

NYanakiev said:


> Fair enough. I am just getting annoyed by comments that assume that everyone is experiencing issues with the product.
> 
> I had my own share of problems until I upgraded my router. Everything has been going swimmingly on all fronts ever since. I can't even tell what the latest firmware upgrade changed.
> 
> ...



And I actually bought the 2GO because you were saying in this thread how great it worked while this was absolutely not true. The product was not in the state as you described it.


----------



## radnor

ubs28 said:


> And I actually bought the 2GO because you were saying in this thread how great it worked while this was absolutely not true. The product was not in the state as you described it.


Yeah. I’m pissed as well but the sound is too good..., I think within this community we should be able to figure out a network topology guide that clears up these issues... I dont mind doing it... pretty crazy that chord not taking any leadership here though.... so let’s figure it out..,, I would ask for anyone not experiencing issues with multi room usage Via Roon... Please post your exact network topology... router type.... number of mesh nodes. Etc.


----------



## GreenBow

radnor said:


> It is absolutely worth the sound upgrade sound wise it is effing fantastic.  I went for a hike with it yesterday and literally could not believe that I was actually walking around with this kind of audio quality....  There is no digital audio player in existence that comes close. If you browse Headfi and you hear others saying this x is better etc....they are full of crap. This is NOT subjective.... It is simply a superior piece of kit. I held off on trying Hugo 2 For over two years after reading the verge review and then reading a lot of BS on this site Finally jumped in and just bought it and 2go and could not believe what I was hearing.  One thing I found out about this hobby is you’ve just got a buy it with a 30 or 60 day return and give it a try you can’t listen to any opinions out there get some guidance but you gotta try. I also think there’s a lot of people that just spew crap because they have their own agenda most likely an affiliation with the hardware oem.



The Verge review was way out of line. Whoever did that review did not give themselves time to get to familiar with the Hugo 2. (No matter what they say.) The Verge review reflects exactly how I heard the Hugo 2 straight off on day one. I could hear heaps of detail over the Mojo. However all that new detail was like shards and slivers tacked on to sounds I was familiar with the Mojo. That is the impression I think The Verge review heard, and never got past it.

When I got my Hugo 2 and first played it, I looked for two things. One, tonal balance and natural warmth. Second, was it way more detailed than the Mojo and worth my money. 

Hugo 2 passed my first point straight off. The second concern was how much better was it than Mojo, and being worth my money. In a word yes, because there was just so much more detail. However at first it was as I said, like my music with loads of splinters and shards added on. There was so much extra detail in stuff going on everywhere, that I could not really hear the music. I certainly could not really hear the music as a whole.

That is what I think The Verge review did. Heard that a few times and gave up. Or thought they were onto something no-one else was saying, and thought themselves cool for it. They stuck to it. 

In my case, there was so much more going on with Hugo 2, that I knew I had to jut listen and listen. Get used to it. I decided sit in front of my Hugo 2 for a month and don't move. With constant listening, soon enough the extra details tied to the sounds, and so on. After a week, it was less a case of listen to get used to it, although I continued doing that. It had become more, 'life is too short to not listen music with the Hugo 2 all the time'.


----------



## hptubes

hptubes said:


> I had a slightly different experience.  I was getting dropouts regularly (multiple times an hour that required a H2Go restart each time to resolve), and after the software upgrades I don't think I've had a single one in two different homes on two different wifi networks (both mesh), using Roon in my main home, and playing over Airplay in my cabin.  I'm not suggesting the software update fixed everyone's issues by any means--I'm just suggesting that I didn't need to change anything with either of my wifi networks for the improvements.  There are clearly multiple factors involved here which I know is adding to everyone's frustrations.





radnor said:


> I have no issues with airplay.  But I did not buy this for lossless playback via something like airplay.  When at home there should be ZERO compromise. What is your network topology?



I don't blame you at all, I wouldn't be satisfied w/ Airplay-only either.

In my main house I have 4 Araknis AN500 end points...one on the second floor, two on the first floor, and one in the basement.  They are hardwired to a Packedge router and Packedge switches.  There are a couple of other switches sprinkled in at various points to facilitate hard-wiring of TVs and in some cases, stereo equipment.  It's not a simple network by any terms, but seems reliable.  I have a very connected house with 197 devices that connect at times between all my family's devices and my kids' friends who frequently visit (I didn't count them--Fing tells me!).  My Roon server in my main system in the basement is isolated from a lot of that other traffic, but still ends up being wirelessly distributed through that network when I'm using the H2Go wirelessly with Roon, obviously.

My cabin has an Orbi AC2200 mesh network with 3 end points.  Nothing is hardwired in that house.


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

GreenBow said:


> The Verge review was way out of line. Whoever did that review did not give themselves time to get to familiar with the Hugo 2. (No matter what they say.) The Verge review reflects exactly how I heard the Hugo 2 straight off on day one. I could hear heaps of detail over the Mojo. However all that new detail was like shards and slivers tacked on to sounds I was familiar with the Mojo. That is the impression I think The Verge review heard, and never got past it.
> 
> When I got my Hugo 2 and first played it, I looked for two things. One, tonal balance and natural warmth. Second, was it way more detailed than the Mojo and worth my money.
> 
> ...



dude your thinking too hard... I never listened to the H2 before getting it last week.... and have only listened with the 2go.... the warmth and organic flow was leaps and bounds better than mojopoly, kann cube and  fiio m15.... also benchmarking with my mscaler tt2... I knew how close it was.... the sound delta was immediate. And with a female friend... she almost threw the m15 in disgust after listening to the H2go with 4z... it was funny to see her reaction.

i have sotm net gear for my tt2 so I am very familiar with the value of a good streamer for sq lift.   H2go is awesome with just 1 listen.... thereare no debates... I’d can guarantee I can grab 10 people at random in the street and 9 will pick H2go enthusiastically over any other dap on earth. I simply do not see any dap mfg catching up to cord in the next 3 years as they will all be using Sabre and AK Socs... and by that time we will probably have an mscaled hugo3. So for the time being THIS IS THE ENDGAME. PERIOD. Headfi should just get real and close every other dap thread on this forum. H2go has won.


----------



## radnor

hptubes said:


> I don't blame you at all, I wouldn't be satisfied w/ Airplay-only either.
> 
> In my main house I have 4 Araknis AN500 end points...one on the second floor, two on the first floor, and one in the basement.  They are hardwired to a Packedge router and Packedge switches.  There are a couple of other switches sprinkled in at various points to facilitate hard-wiring of TVs and in some cases, stereo equipment.  It's not a simple network by any terms, but seems reliable.  I have a very connected house with 197 devices that connect at times between all my family's devices and my kids' friends who frequently visit (I didn't count them--Fing tells me!).  My Roon server in my main system in the basement is isolated from a lot of that other traffic, but still ends up being wirelessly distributed through that network when I'm using the H2Go wirelessly with Roon, obviously.
> 
> My cabin has an Orbi AC2200 mesh network with 3 end points.  Nothing is hardwired in that house.


Thanks! Maby I’ll start an xls with topologies that work.  By the way. Maby I missed your opinion... but how are you enjoying the H2go sound? Loving it?


----------



## hptubes

radnor said:


> Thanks! Maby I’ll start an xls with topologies that work.  By the way. Maby I missed your opinion... but how are you enjoying the H2go sound? Loving it?



I'm picky as hell about sound, and I frickin' love this thing.  This is my first Chord product and even with all the warts, the sound is absolutely amazing.  I'm selling a bunch of lesser DACs and dedicated headphone amps (that are as good, but not as convenient) and just moving this thing around system-to-system.


----------



## gryffe (Jul 14, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Perhaps you should read Karl Popper.
> It is impossible for any manufacturer to be sure that software will work with all the many thousands of routers, most using rebadged components, plus ISPs, some of which use non-standard router protocol attributes.
> *The best that any manufacturer can do, is to ensure that their firmware works with most of the routers, and then add the remaining exceptions as they become aware of them, through updates.*



Do most people on here use their ISP provided modem/router, or do they bin them and use higher tech routers by the likes of Netgear, Cisco, D-Link, Linksys etc?
If they do, are they a solid upgrade over the equipment provided by the likes of UK providers such BT, Virgin, Sky etc?


----------



## radnor

gryffe said:


> Do most people on here use their ISP provided modem/router, or do they bin them and use higher tech routers by the likes of Netgear, Cisco, D-Link, Linksys etc?
> If they do, are they a solid upgrade over the equipment provided by the likes of UK providers such BT, Virgin, Sky etc?


I have my own modem.... cheaper than renting from Verizon and faster. And got rid of their modem WiFi router and have the rax.   Mesh nodes thurs


----------



## radnor (Jul 14, 2020)

hptubes said:


> I'm picky as hell about sound, and I frickin' love this thing.  This is my first Chord product and even with all the warts, the sound is absolutely amazing.  I'm selling a bunch of lesser DACs and dedicated headphone amps (that are as good, but not as convenient) and just moving this thing around system-to-system.


Yes I agree.... so much better than any other dap.... however tt2 mscaler bumps it up another notch but you can hear how this is it’s little brother. To be honest I actually like it more due to the fact that I can bring.... let’s say 80% of the TT2 and scaler on hikes and walks that’s just amazing to me


----------



## gryffe

radnor said:


> I have my own modem.... cheaper than renting from Verizon and faster. And got rid of their modem WiFi router and have the rax.   Mesh nodes thurs


Not being from USA I guess Verizon are an ISP similar to BT, Sky, Virgin in UK? In the UK we do not pay for the modems that the IPS's provide, at least I never have with BT. If we did, or had to rent I would guess not many would and would go for an upgrade of some kind. 
To be fair, I think the BT Smart Hubs have a decent reputation as far as I can see, and as I've stated on many occasions they provide fantastic connectivity to every device in my house, with one noteable exception


----------



## hptubes

radnor said:


> Yes I agree.... so much better than any other dap.... however tt2 mscaler bumps it up another notch but you can hear how this is it’s little brother. To be honest I actually like it more due to the fact that I can bring.... let’s say 80% of the TT2 and scaler on hikes and walks that’s just amazing to me



Yes, the mobility seals it for me...I've had some enjoyable hours on the back patio with this thing that I never would have thought possible.


----------



## hptubes

gryffe said:


> Not being from USA I guess Verizon are an ISP similar to BT, Sky, Virgin in UK? In the UK we do not pay for the modems that the IPS's provide, at least I never have with BT. If we did, or had to rent I would guess not many would and would go for an upgrade of some kind.
> To be fair, I think the BT Smart Hubs have a decent reputation as far as I can see, and as I've stated on many occasions they provide fantastic connectivity to every device in my house, with one noteable exception



Being from the US, I can't speak for the UK providers, but I can say that the US stuff provided is complete crap, both modem-wise and the wireless solutions.  That said, I still have trouble believing your network is the issue (or the only factor, anyway).  I think you are feeling the same.


----------



## miketlse (Jul 14, 2020)

gryffe said:


> Do most people on here use their ISP provided modem/router, or do they bin them and use higher tech routers by the likes of Netgear, Cisco, D-Link, Linksys etc?
> If they do, are they a solid upgrade over the equipment provided by the likes of UK providers such BT, Virgin, Sky etc?


@Peter Hyatt was initially experiencing problems with his 2Go, then his ISP support desk advised him to change his router.
The new router worked fine with 2Go, but the update to the 2Go firmware caused problems again.
I don't know if he has managed to resolve this new issue yet.

Thankfully my French ISP router works without modification to the settings, but I am conscious that in the worst case, i might have to upgrade my router.


----------



## gryffe

hptubes said:


> Being from the US, I can't speak for the UK providers, but I can say that the US stuff provided is complete crap, both modem-wise and the wireless solutions.  *That said, I still have trouble believing your network is the issue (or the only factor, anyway).  I think you are feeling the same.*


With all due respect, what on earth would lead you to that conclusion? In my last post I stated the following of my modem
" *I think the BT Smart Hubs have a decent reputation as far as I can see, and as I've stated on many occasions they provide fantastic connectivity to every device in my house, with one noteable exception*"


----------



## Currawong (Jul 14, 2020)

What we're obviously missing with these issues is a low-level technical analysis of what is actually going on with the wireless connection in peoples' homes. Since we can't do that, has anyone tried a wireless scanner (software) to see if their wi-fi is on a channel shared by many other routers in nearby residences?

Another thing: Does your router support WMM (Wi-Fi Multimedia) settings, which prioritise different types of packets? Does changing this setting make any difference if your router does have it?

Are there any other special settings enabled (or disabled) on your router that might affect the connection? Every other year there seem to be some or other special settings appearing in routers for some new feature to improve speeds which may have who knows what effect.


----------



## gryffe (Jul 14, 2020)

Currawong said:


> What we're obviously missing with these issues is a low-level technical analysis of what is actually going on with the wireless connection in peoples' homes. Since we can't do that, has anyone tried a wireless scanner (software) to see if their wi-fi is on a channel shared by many other routers in nearby residences?


And what happens if I change channels, and the other dozen or so devices that currently work perfectly in my house then start not working?
Even as a layman I know networking is a complex subject with many variables, but in the previous 10 years or so not one of a dozen or more phones,three TVs, several streamers, two Play Stations, and 3 or 4 laptops and computers has suffered network issues. The only issue is with one device, and that is the 2Go

Also my network provider (BT) state the following



*How do I change the wi-fi channel on my BT Hub*

We don't recommend manually changing wireless channels on the BT Hubs as this turns off Smart Wireless. When Smart Wireless is on, the Hub will automatically select the wireless channel with the least interference, changing to a different one if it gets too congested.


----------



## hptubes

gryffe said:


> With all due respect, what on earth would lead you to that conclusion? In my last post I stated the following of my modem
> " *I think the BT Smart Hubs have a decent reputation as far as I can see, and as I've stated on many occasions they provide fantastic connectivity to every device in my house, with one noteable exception*"



I was agreeing with you.  The Chord stuff should work perfectly even on equipment provided by the ISPs.  I was just stating that I don't think the stuff provided is as good as stuff you can buy yourself, at least in the US.


----------



## gryffe

hptubes said:


> I was agreeing with you.  The Chord stuff should work perfectly even on equipment provided by the ISPs.  I was just stating that I don't think the stuff provided is as good as stuff you can buy yourself, at least in the US.


Cool, apologies, I just read it the wrong way.


----------



## hptubes

gryffe said:


> Cool, apologies, I just read it the wrong way.



Yeah, sorry, I wasn't clear in my point.  I do find it interesting that changing the networking hardware has worked for some, but I'm not convinced that will work for everyone, nor should you have to.  But this stuff is weird.  I hope we get this figured out for you quickly.

I assume you don't have another house you could try to replicate the issues in--a buddy's maybe?


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jul 14, 2020)

Up & running smoothly.

besides the internet provider, Moon Audio advises the same: lose the router settings.
2Go is complex and the endless variations of settings can interfere.

recently I hiked w 2Go and played a piano concerto piece I’m most familiar with.
I readily discerned the difference between 2Go & Poly though I don’t possess the most discriminating ear.

the music was more “open”, spacious and in such detail that I got lost in it.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> And I actually bought the 2GO because you were saying in this thread how great it worked while this was absolutely not true. The product was not in the state as you described it.



Please accept my sincere apologies based on the suggestion that I misled you into purchasing a product that you were in two minds about. 

Perhaps you should stop taking things you read on the internet for granted and/or, potentially, consider some insurance like buying from a dealer that is happy to offer refunds where necessary.


----------



## Bill Chu

Hi guys, anyone know how Neutron apps can play dsd file in hotspot mode? It just have very noisy background when playing dsd file in sd card, but other file types (flac, wav) working very well.


----------



## Bill Chu

Bill Chu said:


> Hi guys, anyone know how Neutron apps can play dsd file in hotspot mode? It just have very noisy background when playing dsd file in sd card, but other file types (flac, wav) working very well.


Update: I am using ipad mini for remote control, when choosing ipad mini as output, the sound completely normal even playing dsd file. But when choosing output back to Chord 2go, "white noise" background coming out. Anyone can suggest solution?


----------



## miketlse (Jul 14, 2020)

Bill Chu said:


> Update: I am using ipad mini for remote control, when choosing ipad mini as output, the sound completely normal even playing dsd file. But when choosing output back to Chord 2go, "white noise" background coming out. Anyone can suggest solution?


I am trying to visualise the setup that you are describing, but not sure that I am picturing things correctly.

Do you mean:
All the files are located on the SD card.

Case 1 : If you wifi the dsd, flac or wav files to the ipad mini, and play them on the ipad mini, they all sound completely normal.

Case 2 : If you wifi the dsd, flac or wav files to the ipad mini, and then try to transmit them back to the 2Go (so that the Hugo2 can play the tracks), you find that the flac and wav files sound ok, but the dsd files just generate white noise.

Off the top of my head:

Hugo2 cannot decode native dsd files, but can decode DoP files instead
maybe the ipad mini is trying to downscale the dsd files before transmitting them to the 2Go, but merely ending up with corrupted data, which ends up sounding like white noise


----------



## SteveHulk

Bill Chu said:


> Hi guys, anyone know how Neutron apps can play dsd file in hotspot mode? It just have very noisy background when playing dsd file in sd card, but other file types (flac, wav) working very well.


Did you set the volume in neutron to max and control the actual playing volume using the Hugo 2?


----------



## Bill Chu

miketlse said:


> I am trying to visualise the setup that you are describing, but not sure that I am picturing things correctly.
> 
> Do you mean:
> All the files are located on the SD card.
> ...


I always using "wifi mode" for playing both sd card and streaming (tidal), apps using: Rigelian for sd card; and MConnectHD for playing streaming. Few days ago I saw a post here talking about using difference apps for access sd card would have different sound, and his best recommendation is "Neutron", so I tried it, but the drop out is very serious, so I asked what configuration should be made, and replied "hotspot mode" he's been using; so I swap to hotspot mode, really got Neutron work, and not just work, it is amazingly best sound ever heard in 2go + Hugo2!! Today I tried playing some dsd files with Neutron, it just have a very loud "white noise" in the background. So I check the Neutron, it should support dsd file, so I tried to change output to ipad mini, and sound is normal again! No white noise in the background; and I tried on/off "perfect bit", still cannot play normally of dsd through 2go in Neutron apps......that's the story today


----------



## Bill Chu

SteveHulk said:


> Did you set the volume in neutron to max and control the actual playing volume using the Hugo 2?


I turn on the "Bit Perfect", so should be passing max volume to Hugo2; trying pff "Bit Perfect", and turn up volume for Neutron, seem not work......will try more soon


----------



## Bill Chu

miketlse said:


> I am trying to visualise the setup that you are describing, but not sure that I am picturing things correctly.
> 
> Do you mean:
> All the files are located on the SD card.
> ...


And I should have no intention to wifi any file from sd card to ipad mini, my intention just using apps (Neutron in this case) as control to playback sd card, and output to Hugo2. Again I can do it in wifi mode, using Rigelian, just seem Hotspot mode even better sound for me


----------



## Bill Chu

Bill Chu said:


> I turn on the "Bit Perfect", so should be passing max volume to Hugo2; trying pff "Bit Perfect", and turn up volume for Neutron, seem not work......will try more soon


Further test using Rigelian apps in hotspot mode, and it can play dsd file!! It really confused me lots, as different apps really have different performance / limitation in 2go + Hugo2


----------



## Edric Li (Jul 14, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Perhaps you should stop taking things you read on the internet for granted and/or, potentially, consider some insurance like buying from a dealer that is happy to offer refunds where necessary.



I've returned my 2go two weeks ago and went back to bundling hugo 2 with a ak dap, controlled by ak connect. Aside from the obvious improvement in sq (optical really is much warmer and fuller than usb), the best part is that I don't have to worry about my devices not powering off any more: all I need to do is pause play on the ak dap (from the ak control app). The ak will shut off after a set time, and hugo 2 will shut off after it detects no music input. No more "waking up just to realize that I cannot listen to music because the 2go is dead because it was not powered off properly last night and it's heating like a hot pocket."

Without the 2go, I find myself spending more time listening to music everyday. Thanks to my dealer!


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 14, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Please accept my sincere apologies based on the suggestion that I misled you into purchasing a product that you were in two minds about.
> 
> Perhaps you should stop taking things you read on the internet for granted and/or, potentially, consider some insurance like buying from a dealer that is happy to offer refunds where necessary.



Who said I didn't have insurance? I made a deal with my dealer that I could return it if it was broken. But since I swapped my 2GO multiple times, I felt bad for my dealer if I would then claim a refund after swapping so many 2Go units. I basically did my dealer a favour in the end.

No problem, I have a long list of people who's opinion I do not trust based on my experience. And the list keeps growing. I'm just here to make sure it is not all sun shine and rainbows like you portrait it to be and someone else makes a $1300 purchase and ends up disappointed.

$1300 is not much money for me, but it might be for some other people.


----------



## Bill Chu

Bill Chu said:


> I always using "wifi mode" for playing both sd card and streaming (tidal), apps using: Rigelian for sd card; and MConnectHD for playing streaming. Few days ago I saw a post here talking about using difference apps for access sd card would have different sound, and his best recommendation is "Neutron", so I tried it, but the drop out is very serious, so I asked what configuration should be made, and replied "hotspot mode" he's been using; so I swap to hotspot mode, really got Neutron work, and not just work, it is amazingly best sound ever heard in 2go + Hugo2!! Today I tried playing some dsd files with Neutron, it just have a very loud "white noise" in the background. So I check the Neutron, it should support dsd file, so I tried to change output to ipad mini, and sound is normal again! No white noise in the background; and I tried on/off "perfect bit", still cannot play normally of dsd through 2go in Neutron apps......that's the story today


Hi @Skeith can you play dsd file through Neutron to Hugo2?


----------



## Skeith

Bill Chu said:


> Hi @Skeith can you play dsd file through Neutron to Hugo2?



I still not yet tried it because I'm busy...
But you can try this...

https://neutronmp.com/faq/38-q-is-it-possible-to-achieve-bit-perfect-output-with-neutron


----------



## Luvdac

@radnor, I posted my wifi issues with the h2go a while back. To recap, I find the skipping of tracks take place when some other device ( my galaxy note 9 phone) on the network is doing some heavy lifting (like heavy downloads). I put the downloads on pause and everything is hunky dory again.
Its a tplink deco m9plus mesh router system.
Of course this should not happen and I'm not suggesting that this is a permanent fix, Chord needs to find a real solution here.


----------



## Bill Chu

I've read posts before saying whatever what MPD apps for reading SD card file should be the same sound, but I can quite sure to tell you all that Neutron really have obvious better sound than Rigelian at least. I tried to get some tracks that I mostly not quite satisfied playing in 2go before, now I switch to Hotspot mode and using Neutron, obvious more dynamic sound, better instrument separation, overall more musical performance!! Highly recommend for all 2go users, just 2 things: only work in Hotspot mode; having big white noise when playing dsd file. Hope to solve the dsd playback in Neutron would be a great bonus for me.


----------



## Ards

Roon is incredibly sensitive to network issues - if you are using Roon and experiencing track skips etc it's most likely your network, not the 2Go.  Even worse on wifi of course due to network delays/congestion.


----------



## gazzington

Hmm this is puzzling.  Ive used my iphone 11 with the 2go fine over the past week or so but today it just wont connect.  Any suggestions?


----------



## vourt

Ok now i u fully understand the frustrations here. Just bought it yesterday. Excited to make it work and found that first connection was a real challenge. Even after it was made, it kept disconnecting and started the configuration trough the android app again and again. Then, when i manage to connect i started to install the firmware update (1.0) and then in the middle it got disconnected although now when i get in the configuration manager i see it says the 2Go i updated to this latest firmware (but it was broken in the middle!).

Now i connected Tidal credentials, how do i start playing ?!?

And different question - is there a case that can hold both of them? i had to remove the so expensive case i already bought for the h2 now


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> @radnor, I posted my wifi issues with the h2go a while back. To recap, I find the skipping of tracks take place when some other device ( my galaxy note 9 phone) on the network is doing some heavy lifting (like heavy downloads). I put the downloads on pause and everything is hunky dory again.
> Its a tplink deco m9plus mesh router system.
> Of course this should not happen and I'm not suggesting that this is a permanent fix, Chord needs to find a real solution here.


Nothing downloading.... this is a 2go Roon issue.... chord needs to resolve this.... problem is identical with poly and has not been resolved.


----------



## radnor

vourt said:


> Ok now i u fully understand the frustrations here. Just bought it yesterday. Excited to make it work and found that first connection was a real challenge. Even after it was made, it kept disconnecting and started the configuration trough the android app again and again. Then, when i manage to connect i started to install the firmware update (1.0) and then in the middle it got disconnected although now when i get in the configuration manager i see it says the 2Go i updated to this latest firmware (but it was broken in the middle!).
> 
> Now i connected Tidal credentials, how do i start playing ?!?
> 
> And different question - is there a case that can hold both of them? i had to remove the so expensive case i already bought for the h2 now


How do you like to sound?
Valentinium makes a case..., search this forum.... I am getting one with mods... only holes for headphones and the main buttons and vol.  everything else covered except the plastic on 2go.


----------



## vourt

radnor said:


> How do you like to sound?


How can i start listening ? will try to install roon today but i'm at work now so is there any way to play tidal directly in the 2go and not with bt?


----------



## vourt

So managed to install Roon client on my work computer but it could not find the 2Go .  
Clicked on the audio settings and its not on the list of outputs.. what did i missed? 
Also,is there a way to play Tidal without Roon?


----------



## Bill Chu

vourt said:


> So managed to install Roon client on my work computer but it could not find the 2Go .
> Clicked on the audio settings and its not on the list of outputs.. what did i missed?
> Also,is there a way to play Tidal without Roon?


3rd party apps (MPD) such as MConnectHD, 8player Pro; switch 2go to Hotspot / wifi mode


----------



## Bill Chu

Skeith said:


> I still not yet tried it because I'm busy...
> But you can try this...
> 
> https://neutronmp.com/faq/38-q-is-it-possible-to-achieve-bit-perfect-output-with-neutron


Yes! Go to Audio Hardware -> DSD, DSD over PCM (DoP) -> uncheck it


----------



## Currawong

gryffe said:


> Even as a layman I know networking is a complex subject with many variables, but in the previous 10 years or so not one of a dozen or more phones,three TVs, several streamers, two Play Stations, and 3 or 4 laptops and computers has suffered network issues. The only issue is with one device, and that is the 2Go



The issues with the 2go are an audio live-stream issue. Most likely, due to heavy buffering, you wouldn't have noticed glitches in those other devices (ever had a download slow down or pause, then start up again?) because they would have recovered without issue. Those kinds of glitches with audio streaming result in annoying drop-outs.



vourt said:


> So managed to install Roon client on my work computer but it could not find the 2Go .
> Clicked on the audio settings and its not on the list of outputs.. what did i missed?
> Also,is there a way to play Tidal without Roon?



Have you installed Gofigure on your phone and set up the 2go to connect to your wireless network?


----------



## gryffe

Currawong said:


> The issues with the 2go are an audio live-stream issue. Most likely, due to heavy buffering, you wouldn't have noticed glitches in those other devices (ever had a download slow down or pause, then start up again?) because they would have recovered without issue. Those kinds of glitches with audio streaming result in annoying drop-outs.



Why did my other streamers not suffer then? Was it because they overcame the "audio live-stream issue?"  Are you saying that the 2Go needs a fix to make it as capable as the other streamers I previously owned, and overcome the "audio live-stream issue"?


----------



## vourt

Currawong said:


> Have you installed Gofigure on your phone and set up the 2go to connect to your wireless network


Yes, wired and wireless


----------



## gryffe (Jul 15, 2020)

On Facebook a few minutes ago I got a post from Chord saying there is a new FW update for 2Go. @Matt Bartlett  -  is this correct, Gofigure says I am up to date with V1?

Edit, the same post also appeared on Chords twitter feed!


----------



## gryffe

There is now a FW update there. V1.0.3


----------



## Skeith

gryffe said:


> There is now a FW update there. V1.0.3



Try it... Then tell us is it better or worse...
Good luck...

😂😂😂


----------



## gryffe

Skeith said:


> Try it... Then tell us is it better or worse...
> Good luck...
> 
> 😂😂😂


Ok, have updated to V1.0.3.

So far so good, but my only issue is loss of network connectivity so that could happen as the day goes on.


----------



## gryffe

gryffe said:


> Ok, have updated to V1.0.3.
> 
> So far so good, but my only issue is loss of network connectivity so that could happen as the day goes on.


And 17 minutes later - boom!!

Lost connection


----------



## miketlse

ubs28 said:


> Who said I didn't have insurance? I made a deal with my dealer that I could return it if it was broken. But since I swapped my 2GO multiple times, I felt bad for my dealer if I would then claim a refund after swapping so many 2Go units. I basically did my dealer a favour in the end.
> 
> No problem, I have a long list of people who's opinion I do not trust based on my experience. And the list keeps growing. I'm just here to make sure it is not all sun shine and rainbows like you portrait it to be and someone else makes a $1300 purchase and ends up disappointed.
> 
> $1300 is not much money for me, but it might be for some other people.


I must be a dead cert to be on your long list.


----------



## gryffe (Jul 15, 2020)

gryffe said:


> Why did my other streamers not suffer then? Was it because they overcame the "audio live-stream issue?"  Are you saying that the 2Go needs a fix to make it as capable as the other streamers I previously owned, and overcome the "audio live-stream issue"?


Edit to update.

@Currawong Just to add.  In my experience the loss of network connectivity only happens when I am charging at the same time - this happens 100%, could be after 3 or 4 minutes, could be after 4 or 5 hours but it WILL happen. To the best of my recollection I have never lost connection while I am not charging, eg running purely off battery. This may be a red herring but  I doubt it. Is there any mileage in it being the charger could be inadequate, or that my 2Go has a flaw, even if only while charging?


----------



## miketlse

gazzington said:


> Hmm this is puzzling.  Ive used my iphone 11 with the 2go fine over the past week or so but today it just wont connect.  Any suggestions?


Has there been an automatic update of your phones software in the interim?
My Android tablet had an security update this week, and GoFigure stopped working properly, until I rebooted the tablet.


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> Edit to update.
> 
> @Currawong Just to add.  In my experience the loss of network connectivity only happens when I am charging at the same time - this happens 100%, could be after 3 or 4 minutes, could be after 4 or 5 hours but it WILL happen. To the best of my recollection I have never lost connection while I am not charging, eg running purely off battery. This may be a red herring but  I doubt it. Is there any mileage in it being the charger could be inadequate?


Which charger are you using?


----------



## gryffe

miketlse said:


> Which charger are you using?


The stock Chord charger which came with Hugo 2


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 15, 2020)

gryffe said:


> There is now a FW update there. V1.0.3



Yup got a prompt to update to V1.0.3 just now.


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> The stock Chord charger which came with Hugo 2


I would be surprised if that charger was causing you issues.
I did think it plausible that some other chargers might be radiating so much RFI, that they could interfere with wifi.


----------



## gryffe

miketlse said:


> I would be surprised if that charger was causing you issues.
> I did think it plausible that some other chargers might be radiating so much RFI, that they could interfere with wifi.


Ok, but it's weird that charging and playing at same time cause the network connection to drop. I've had it playing now on battery only for 30 mins or so, I would bet big money it'll still be playing perfectly for hours yet, or until I switch it off.


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 15, 2020)

WOW, 2Go updated- the only thing that works is Roon and Airplay :X:X:X


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> Ok, but it's weird that charging and playing at same time cause the network connection to drop. I've had it playing now on battery only for 30 mins or so, I would bet big money it'll still be playing perfectly for hours yet, or until I switch it off.


Yes, it is weird, especially if it is only happening to one owner.
Maybe you do have a faulty charger - do you have another Chord approved charger that you could use instead, in order to test if it is a fault with your charger, or alternatively possibly a fault with your 2Go?


----------



## gryffe

miketlse said:


> Yes, it is weird, especially if it is only happening to one owner.
> Maybe you do have a faulty charger - do you have another Chord approved charger that you could use instead, in order to test if it is a fault with your charger, or alternatively possibly a fault with your 2Go?


Nope afraid don't have another charger.

But actually something has just come to mind which rules out the charger being faulty. About a month ago my Hugo 2 went belly up, could not retain power. Sent back to dealer, they tested it and found it was indeed faulty and replaced with new Hugo 2, complete with new charger. Does not rule out my 2Go being faulty right enough. At this moment in time I am the proud owner of what seems to be the worlds sole "portable only" H2Go, because if its not wired to the mains it works perfectly!
This whole shennanigans would test the wisdom of Solomon!


----------



## SteveHulk

I updated to firmware version 1.0.3... I think.

When doing the update gofigure said it lost connection and aborted. When I restarted it, it said the firmware was up to date at 1.0.3

If this is normal behaviour while updating I can't say it inspires confidence that the process has completed properly. 

When attempting the previous update to 1.0 gofigure kept saying the firmware was up to date at version 0.9.1 even though 1.0 had been released. It turned out that the update wasn't going through because the servers were down for maintenance. When the servers came back online the update went through with no fuss. 

These error messages are inaccurate and unhelpful. 

They will lead to dealers and Chord themselves being snowed with avoidable support requests, and possible tarnishing of the reputation of the product itself.


----------



## MSXX

Firmware update went well. Can’t tell a difference to stability - yet. Anyone know what the update do/ addresses? Have googled but nothing from chord about what the update does. I know chord has a hard time on this forum, but it’s really strange for a company to do a firmware update without telling their customers what it does.


----------



## jmelcer

Hmm...

Updated firmware to 1.0.3.  Now I can't connect to the 2go with Gofigure (on my iPhone).   All was fine before the upgrade.

Connects fine to my Poly.  

Have deleted Gofigure and reinstalled.  Have carried out a reset to my 2go using the config button.  Nothing.

Eventually managed to connect to 2go via Gofigure for a brief 5 minute period, but then lost connection and haven't recovered it.

Oddly, I notice that the Network light is flashing blue and green alternately when in hotspot mode (shouldn't the 2go indicator light be doing that?).  And the 2go light remains off, unless I load a SD card in which case it flashes green to show it is indexing.

@Matt Bartlett - I've sent a message to Chord support but if you have any suggestions that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Edric Li

miketlse said:


> Yes, it is weird, especially if it is only happening to one owner.
> Maybe you do have a faulty charger - do you have another Chord approved charger that you could use instead, in order to test if it is a fault with your charger, or alternatively possibly a fault with your 2Go?



Absolutely not just one customer. I can confirm that charging the device does get in the way of normal operation. Sometimes the 2go won't power on while charging. I had to disconnect the charger, power on 2go with the config button, and reconnect the charger. And after about 5 mins playing music the 2go will disconnect from wifi and I had to do this all over again.


----------



## gryffe

Edric Li said:


> Absolutely not just one customer. I can confirm that charging the device does get in the way of normal operation. Sometimes the 2go won't power on while charging. I had to disconnect the charger, power on 2go with the config button, and reconnect the charger. And after about 5 mins playing music the 2go will disconnect from wifi and I had to do this all over again.


Whey Heh! At last a kindred spirit!!


----------



## Luvdac

Updated 2go. Got the ' lost connection message in gofigure but 2go updates to latest firmware nevertheless.
Its early times now but the first thing I noticed was that gofigure connects to h2go really fast on my Samsung note9. Like 1 and a half circles fast!
@gryffe, just a thought on the charging issues you are experiencing. If it is an rfi issue ( not saying it is) try earthing the the h2go. I use a charger with a ground switch and it takes away that slight 'live' buzz I feel on the h2go chassis. Now if the lack of ground would interfere with the network side of things is anyone's guess.


----------



## Luvdac

So, a couple of minutes into a 24/384 file and roon starts to throw up 'audio file loading slowly' messages. Track skipping ensues. Phone is simultaneously doing a 1Mb/ps download.
To be fair to Chord, I repeat the experiment with the Phone as endpoint. Download plus roon app playing the same 24/384 file through the note 9 (no h2go in the mix) and...THE SAME THING HAPPENS. Roon starts to give error messages and track skipping ensues.
So I have to eat humble pie here and conclude that as far as my 2go is concerned it seems to be a network issue with my network setup.
Damn!
@Ards mentioned a few posts ago that Roon is iffy with network and that it could be a roon problem. So far I've been running everything including the server over WiFi. Might have to bite the bullet and ethernet the system. Well at least the server.


----------



## radnor

@Matt Bartlett

UPSAMPLING IN ROON

I turned off my new RAX120 (wifi 6) and reset up my ORBI MESH (older orbi NON wifi 6) with 1 satellite

Had 2go 1 foot away from sat and tidal was skipping in roon.... turned OFF UPSAMPLING AND THE SKIPPING STOPPED

Also was stable throughout house.

When I did RAX 120 test using same protocol the other night I still had skipping in office but do not have satellite for that yet...

HOWEVER there is an obvious problem streaming ROON UPSAMPLED music to the device.

Can you please have the guys look into this and fix this! This seems to be the final piece in puzzle.

Going to ping Enno on this now.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> So, a couple of minutes into a 24/384 file and roon starts to throw up 'audio file loading slowly' messages. Track skipping ensues. Phone is simultaneously doing a 1Mb/ps download.
> To be fair to Chord, I repeat the experiment with the Phone as endpoint. Download plus roon app playing the same 24/384 file through the note 9 (no h2go in the mix) and...THE SAME THING HAPPENS. Roon starts to give error messages and track skipping ensues.
> So I have to eat humble pie here and conclude that as far as my 2go is concerned it seems to be a network issue with my network setup.
> Damn!
> @Ards mentioned a few posts ago that Roon is iffy with network and that it could be a roon problem. So far I've been running everything including the server over WiFi. Might have to bite the bullet and ethernet the system. Well at least the server.


are you UPSAMPLING IN ROON DSP???

regardless there are obvious compatibility issues with ROON. This definitely needs some serious work.


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 16, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> WOW, 2Go updated- the only thing that works is Roon and Airplay :X:X:X



Fixed. Needed a router reboot. Now all back to working as usual.


----------



## vourt

Wow, ok, now i understand that when it works, it worth it .


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> are you UPSAMPLING IN ROON DSP???
> 
> regardless there are obvious compatibility issues with ROON. This definitely needs some serious work.


Try sending an upsampled stream to your phone or tablet as roon endpoint. ( anyways phones bring it down to 24/48) If it skips, it can't just be a 2go problem. The problem is exacerbated for me when my phone is doing  some heavy downloading in the background, or any other network intensive task. In that scenario, even 16/44 skips.


----------



## Luvdac

@radnor, and to your question, Yes, I'm upsampling in Roon.


----------



## GreenBow

Please if I ever bought a 2Go, it would only be for SD-card playback. .... Is the 2Go rock-solid for just that function of SD-card playing? .. No VCaP. No flaky controlling the 2Go. Plus whatever else I didn't think of in terms of SD-card play.

Like they could fix any other issues as time went on, and it would not affect me anyway. By the time if I ever used wifi etc, then it would likely be all working by then.


----------



## Luvdac

And now for some light vanity.
My move around the house rig. Had this tablet stand for ages. Keeps the equipment cool and free of grubby fingerprints.


----------



## GreenBow

Luvdac said:


> And now for some light vanity.
> My move around the house rig. Had this tablet stand for ages. Keeps the equipment cool and free of grubby fingerprints.



Hugo 2Go listening to some music in down-time.


----------



## Jimjim77

Hi all !

I'm just bought a 2Go and I read all the 200 pages of this thread.
So, thank you for the feedback and informations you putted here. There is lot of thing interesting and some less 

Concerning my experience, it's very limited because in my case I plan to use the 2Go with a Qutest. So as you guess, I have to wait the 2Yu availability.
I saw September. Information from the moon audio site. Is there any chance that @Matt Bartlett confirm the date ?

For now, I just have a brick. I can't even connect to the 2Go via Bluetooth because it's a preowned one and the PIN has been changed.

A another thing, if someone wants to know if we can use the 2Go directly with the Quest with the right cable (microUSB -> USB B), let you know, it doesn't 
I tested without success.

Another question for @Matt Bartlett, you talked about the 384KHz limitation with Roon. You had to check but I didn't see any answer on that.
Besides, for now, I'm using an iPad as a Roon endpoint and I can stream 768KHz. I could test with my Macbook in bridge mode but I think it could stream at 768KHz as well.

To finish, I love my Qutest and I hope I will have the same feelings with the 2Yu/2Go couple.


Jim


----------



## SteveHulk

Jimjim77 said:


> For now, I just have a brick. I can't even connect to the 2Go via Bluetooth because it's a preowned one and the PIN has been changed.



If you force a factory reset manually using the config button doesn't that reset the Bluetooth pin to 0000 as well?

You don't need gofigure to do that, just the hugo 2 and headphones.


----------



## Luvdac

I'm looking to invest in a pair of closed backs that would pair well with the h2go. Upto a grand is my budget. My trusty ol viso hp50's are creaky with age. I was thinking of dan clark's aeon 2's.
Any recommendations would be welcome!


----------



## Jimjim77

SteveHulk said:


> If you force a factory reset manually using the config button doesn't that reset the Bluetooth pin to 0000 as well?



Yes, you're right



SteveHulk said:


> You don't need gofigure to do that, just the hugo 2 and headphones.


The problem is I don't have the Hugo2. Just the Qutest.


----------



## SteveHulk

Jimjim77 said:


> Yes, you're right
> 
> 
> The problem is I don't have the Hugo2. Just the Qutest.


Oh. 😔 That sucks.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 16, 2020)

2Go reviewed in August 2020 HiFi Choice.

One year subscription with PocketMags of HiFi Choice right now costs £23.


----------



## SteveHulk

GreenBow said:


> 2Go reviewed in August 2020 HiFi Choice.


So what was it? 💞 or 🤬? 😀


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 16, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> So what was it? 💞 or 🤬? 😀



Dunno, am waiting for PocketMags to deliver the digital edition. HiFi Choice August edition went on sale yesterday. Normally Pocketmags are speedy about it.

I can't really deliver any details anyway, because I would be in breach of terms and conditions.


I saw it on the front cover of the latest mag on the HiFi Choice website. https://www.hifichoice.com/


----------



## SteveHulk

GreenBow said:


> Dunno, am waiting for PocketMags to deliver the digital edition. HiFi Choice August edition went on sale yesterday. Normally Pocketmags are speedy about it.
> 
> I can't really deliver any details anyway, because I would be in breach of terms and conditions.
> 
> ...


Given that they headline the picture with "portable perfection" I would guess they like it! 🙂


----------



## miketlse

Luvdac said:


> I'm looking to invest in a pair of closed backs that would pair well with the h2go. Upto a grand is my budget. My trusty ol viso hp50's are creaky with age. I was thinking of dan clark's aeon 2's.
> Any recommendations would be welcome!


My favourite closed backs for the H2 are the aeon flow closed, so the aeon 2 should be worth a demo.


----------



## SteveHulk

GreenBow said:


> Please if I ever bought a 2Go, it would only be for SD-card playback. .... Is the 2Go rock-solid for just that function of SD-card playing? .. No VCaP. No flaky controlling the 2Go. Plus whatever else I didn't think of in terms of SD-card play.
> 
> Like they could fix any other issues as time went on, and it would not affect me anyway. By the time if I ever used wifi etc, then it would likely be all working by then.


I find sd card playback using the 2go in its hotspot mode controlled by BubbleUPnP on my Galaxy Note 9 to be totally perfect.


----------



## radnor

miketlse said:


> My favourite closed backs for the H2 are the aeon flow closed, so the aeon 2 should be worth a demo.


I have a mint Sony mdr Z1R. It’s great.  However I just got my Lcd 4z and that’s bonkers.  So I may sell the Z1R for a good price... wonderful closed back.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> And now for some light vanity.
> My move around the house rig. Had this tablet stand for ages. Keeps the equipment cool and free of grubby fingerprints.


One hell of a cable!


----------



## SteveHulk

Luvdac said:


> Updated 2go. Got the ' lost connection message in gofigure but 2go updates to latest firmware nevertheless.
> Its early times now but the first thing I noticed was that gofigure connects to h2go really fast on my Samsung note9. Like 1 and a half circles fast!I can serving


I can second the fast gofigure connection, I hardly see the spinning circle before its gone. I'm using a Note 9 as well.

Everything else on sd card playback is fine. I'm fact it's so fine I'm seriously considering replacing my jhaudio jh16 Pro custom iems with the Noble Sultans! 🤤


----------



## edwardsean

GreenBow said:


> Please if I ever bought a 2Go, it would only be for SD-card playback. .... Is the 2Go rock-solid for just that function of SD-card playing? .. No VCaP. No flaky controlling the 2Go. Plus whatever else I didn't think of in terms of SD-card play.
> 
> Like they could fix any other issues as time went on, and it would not affect me anyway. By the time if I ever used wifi etc, then it would likely be all working by then.



Set up for SD Card playback is pretty simple. Then, you don't have to touch the Go Figure app unless you have to switch SD Cards. So, you want to get the biggest SDCard you can afford. 

For SD playback Rigelian using MPD is fantastic: fast, reliable, and flexible. 

I have to say it again H2Go with SDCard playback is streamlined elegance for SQ. No contamination/degradation from power mains, PC, USB or WiFi. It's a pretty tidy straight shot from your audio files to your transducer, not even a separate amp stage in the signal path. The purity of the sound is unbelievable from such a small packet.


----------



## airata

Hello Matt,
Thanks for updating 1.0.3. 2go sounded better. 
I have a question about Roon support, I really want to listen to Dop and will it be possible to use (specify) micro SD cards as a storage in Roon?


----------



## radnor (Jul 16, 2020)

FYI.  3 H2GO cases now on etsy

looks like the black is already in someones cart.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/810439396/chord-hugo2-2go-leather-case?ref=shop_home_active_2

i am having him do a custom one for me... only opening for headphones and power.... and smaller gap for the main buttons


----------



## SteveHulk

radnor said:


> FYI.  3 H2GO cases now on etsy
> 
> looks like the black is already in someones cart.
> 
> ...


Are you not concerned that a close-fitting case with few holes to give ventilation might make the Hugo2go run very hot?


----------



## radnor (Jul 16, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> Are you not concerned that a close-fitting case with few holes to give ventilation might make the Hugo2go run very hot?


Nope.

don’t need all these exposed holes when hiking.... dirt etc


----------



## Bill Chu

SteveHulk said:


> I find sd card playback using the 2go in its hotspot mode controlled by BubbleUPnP on my Galaxy Note 9 to be totally perfect.


Recently I switch to hotspot mode and using "Neutron" apps in ipad mini, still testing it as there are tons of pararmeters in Neutron


----------



## hptubes

radnor said:


> FYI.  3 H2GO cases now on etsy
> 
> looks like the black is already in someones cart.
> 
> ...



The black one with the orange thread is the one he made for me!  Hopefully it won't lead to over-heating!


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> Dunno, am waiting for PocketMags to deliver the digital edition. HiFi Choice August edition went on sale yesterday. Normally Pocketmags are speedy about it.
> 
> I can't really deliver any details anyway, because I would be in breach of terms and conditions.
> 
> ...



Pocketmags released the HiFi Choice within two hours of my post.

Can have a look at their views on the 2Go.


----------



## GreenBow

edwardsean said:


> Set up for SD Card playback is pretty simple. Then, you don't have to touch the Go Figure app unless you have to switch SD Cards. So, you want to get the biggest SDCard you can afford.
> 
> For SD playback Rigelian using MPD is fantastic: fast, reliable, and flexible.
> 
> I have to say it again H2Go with SDCard playback is streamlined elegance for SQ. No contamination/degradation from power mains, PC, USB or WiFi. It's a pretty tidy straight shot from your audio files to your transducer, not even a separate amp stage in the signal path. The purity of the sound is unbelievable from such a small packet.



Thank you. I currently use Hugo 2 with a DAP and a Jitterbug between H2 and DAP. (Although H2 incorporates filtering on the USB input anyway so Jitterbug is redundant.) Or I can connect via a PC with a long optical cable.

Am not sure if it would be possible to get cleaner. However there are those that say different sources sound different. I never heard a difference between USB and optical inputs via a quick comparison. Quick comparisons aren't very accurate though. Am sort of holding stock in that using 2Go does boost sound somewhat.

I thought Rigelian was on iOS so am not going to be able to use it.


----------



## jlbrach

are you all masochists ?


----------



## radnor (Jul 17, 2020)

jlbrach said:


> are you all masochists ?


SQ is off the charts... best DAP on earth by a big margin... zero issues with mconnect when out walking for tidal and qobuz.

I am now cracking the code on the  roon issues..... it seems as long as you UPSAMPLE NO HIGHER THAN 96KHZ it will not skip... any higher and it will ( i went through every sample rate)... need to trouble shoot this further...

the auto switching between sources is wonderful...... its getting there.

due to greater compute on 2GO VS POLY there is indeed an op to fix issues.

somewhat stable  at 192... once i go above that skipping starts in a few seconds


----------



## Mark S

Bill Chu said:


> Recently I switch to hotspot mode and using "Neutron" apps in ipad mini, still testing it as there are tons of pararmeters in Neutron



very complicated app, but might sound better than Rigelian. I’m not prepared to say so yet, but it might be better.


----------



## Bill Chu

Mark S said:


> very complicated app, but might sound better than Rigelian. I’m not prepared to say so yet, but it might be better.


Just joined the Neutron forum: https://neutronmp.com/forum/index.php, what I want to find out is why only "Hotspot mode" can work smoothly with Neutron, but not in "Wifi mode". Quite sure it should work, but as you said Neutron is very complicated, just don't know which configuration should be on/off, and even there are some settings need to apply figure, e.g. 20, 30, 500.....


----------



## Bill Chu

Mark S said:


> very complicated app, but might sound better than Rigelian. I’m not prepared to say so yet, but it might be better.


Would it be possible that Neutron is not just using as a remote control apps, but files from sd card in 2go transferred to Neutron (ipad mini in my case), then using Neutron processing signal -> back to the Hugo2? So that can be explained why different 3rd party apps would have different listening experience?


----------



## radnor

vourt said:


> Wow, ok, now i understand that when it works, it worth it .


my words exactly!!!


----------



## vourt (Jul 17, 2020)

radnor said:


> my words exactly!!!



Everything worked great with Wifi and Audirvana / Roon but when i go to the high quality files, network is getting unstable and it just skips or not working well.. and i have a great optic network with high bandwidth.
Any other idea how to overcome this without connecting to LAN? the whole idea is getting rid of cables.

-- My main music source is Tidal and Spotify


----------



## gryffe

vourt said:


> Everything worked great with Wifi and Audirvana / Roon but when i go to the high quality files, network is getting unstable and it just skips or not working well.. and i have a great optic network with high bandwidth.
> Any other idea how to overcome this without connecting to LAN? the whole idea is getting rid of cables.
> 
> -- My main music source is Tidal and Spotify


Wonder if you are on to something here with 2Go struggling with higher res files. My 2Go hasn't had a drop out in several hours now (spread over the last two days) playing 16 bit only. 
When my 2Go plays up and loses network connection, I sometimes switch to my Arcam SA30 amp, which has a built in streamer that is also Roon Ready. The streamer on that amp takes anything I throw at it (mostly Roon hi res)and never misses a beat, no network dropouts and obviously it's on the same network as 2Go, it's literally 6 inches apart from 2Go.

Did Chord ever tell us what was in the V1.0.03 fw update? Any info @Matt Bartlett


----------



## vourt

gryffe said:


> Wonder if you are on to something here with 2Go struggling with higher res files. My 2Go hasn't had a drop out in several hours now (spread over the last two days) playing 16 bit only.
> When my 2Go plays up and loses network connection, I sometimes switch to my Arcam SA30 amp, which has a built in streamer that is also Roon Ready. The streamer on that amp takes anything I throw at it (mostly Roon hi res)and never misses a beat, no network dropouts and obviously it's on the same network as 2Go, it's literally 6 inches apart from 2Go.
> 
> Did Chord ever tell us what was in the V1.0.03 fw update? Any info @Matt Bartlett



Yes, it looks like it has problems playing high quality files over network.  Too bad but so many issues with it makes it not fun. Returning mine to the store (i hope i sill can) and will wait for the next 2Go version to come out.


----------



## NYanakiev

vourt said:


> Yes, it looks like it has problems playing high quality files over network.  Too bad but so many issues with it makes it not fun. Returning mine to the store (i hope i sill can) and will wait for the next 2Go version to come out.



Hm not seeing such issues. I only go up to 192khz 24 bit.


----------



## gryffe

NYanakiev said:


> Hm not seeing such issues. I only go up to 192khz 24 bit.


What do you use to play back? Roon?  Audirvana? Something else?


----------



## NYanakiev

gryffe said:


> What do you use to play back? Roon?  Audirvana? Something else?



Roon (Qobuz Studio)+local hires files 
MConnect Pro (Qobuz Studio)+local hires files


----------



## Mark S

Bill Chu said:


> Would it be possible that Neutron is not just using as a remote control apps, but files from sd card in 2go transferred to Neutron (ipad mini in my case), then using Neutron processing signal -> back to the Hugo2? So that can be explained why different 3rd party apps would have different listening experience?



I’m not sure.  You might be right. It definitely sounds different. It’s also possible that it is just louder.

I’m also having trouble playing dsd files using neutron, and I get the same hissing as you get. I emailed the developer, and he (immediate reply - nice) said to try DoP rather than native dsd. I might try to play around with neutron this weekend.


----------



## hptubes

In a pure act of personal irony, since the last firmware update, my H2Go started to have Roon drops for the very first time in weeks.  Granted, I had it in a room that I had not spent hours and hours with it before.

I took that opportunity to upgrade to 1.03, and even then, it did the same thing for a short time and required another reboot.

Will play with it some more this weekend and see if I can recreate it, especially with the new new firmware.


----------



## NYanakiev

hptubes said:


> In a pure act of personal irony, since the last firmware update, my H2Go started to have Roon drops for the very first time in weeks.  Granted, I had it in a room that I had not spent hours and hours with it before.
> 
> I took that opportunity to upgrade to 1.03, and even then, it did the same thing for a short time and required another reboot.
> 
> Will play with it some more this weekend and see if I can recreate it, especially with the new new firmware.



Try restarting your router. I had some short-lived issues after the upgrade that went away with a router reboot.


----------



## hptubes

I'll try that, ty.  The irony is I started getting them BEFORE the update, which was a first since the LAST update.


----------



## jlbrach

radnor said:


> SQ is off the charts... best DAP on earth by a big margin... zero issues with mconnect when out walking for tidal and qobuz.
> 
> I am now cracking the code on the  roon issues..... it seems as long as you UPSAMPLE NO HIGHER THAN 96KHZ it will not skip... any higher and it will ( i went through every sample rate)... need to trouble shoot this further...
> 
> ...


I am aware of how good the chord DAC's sound and what terrific products they are as I own the dave, blu2, hugo2 and mojo...I am speaking of the aggravation involved with the 2go....my desire initially was to get the 2go to use the 2 SD slots to listen to my music on the go....first I heard you could only see 1 card at a time then all of the horror stories of connectivity etc....I also had thought I would be able to use the 2 cards with roon but apparently that doesnt happen...I will likely eventually come back to the prodict when it is flawless in terms of operation...in the meantime I will continue to use my ak120 with my hugo 2 via optical cable


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 17, 2020)

So this new firmware broke my 2GO. It wouldn't connect via the GoFigure app, nor was it able to play over DLNA and Airplay.

Luckily forcing a factory reset using the buttons on the 2GO managed to get the 2GO detected again by the GoFigure app and then I was able to setup everything as new again.

I find it quite surprising how a simple firmware update can break a device.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 17, 2020)

jmelcer said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Updated firmware to 1.0.3.  Now I can't connect to the 2go with Gofigure (on my iPhone).   All was fine before the upgrade.
> 
> ...



I had the same issue after updating to 1.0.3. My Chord Poly is detected by the GoFigure app, but the 2GO was not detected. Also nothing worked (DLNA / Airplay). So it was basically a brick.

Perhaps try an other factory reset to see if the 2GO will be detected again by the GoFigure app as that is what fixed it for me.


----------



## joshnor713

Think I'll hold off on the new update and stick with v1.0. It works fine for me, albeit still has vinlypopsandclicks.


----------



## SteveHulk

When I installed 1.0.3 initially gofigure would not connect. I restarted the phone and the hugo 2go a couple of times and it came back to life. After that it was functioning normally. 

I was out and about when this happened so I was connecting my phone to the 2go via Bluetooth and the 2go hotspot mode.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 17, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> When I installed 1.0.3 initially gofigure would not connect. I restarted the phone and the hugo 2go a couple of times and it came back to life. After that it was functioning normally.
> 
> I was out and about when this happened so I was connecting my phone to the 2go via Bluetooth and the 2go hotspot mode.



I am happy to hear that it worked out very easily for you. I did those same things after waiting a hour after the update was finished. But the 2GO would not be recognised by the GoFigure app. Only a factory reset was able to get it detected by the GoFigure App.

Seems there are still some nice bugs there in the software.


----------



## Bill Chu

Mark S said:


> I’m not sure.  You might be right. It definitely sounds different. It’s also possible that it is just louder.
> 
> I’m also having trouble playing dsd files using neutron, and I get the same hissing as you get. I emailed the developer, and he (immediate reply - nice) said to try DoP rather than native dsd. I might try to play around with neutron this weekend.


For dsd playback, go to "Audio Hardware" -> uncheck the "DSD, DSD over PCM DoP) should be ok


----------



## gryffe

And meanwhile, while people are having issues post FW  upgrade, not a dicky bird from Chord to even tell us what the upgrade was addressing - or not addressing as the case may be


----------



## Bill Chu

Mark S said:


> I’m not sure.  You might be right. It definitely sounds different. It’s also possible that it is just louder.
> 
> I’m also having trouble playing dsd files using neutron, and I get the same hissing as you get. I emailed the developer, and he (immediate reply - nice) said to try DoP rather than native dsd. I might try to play around with neutron this weekend.


Got reply ftom Neutron's forum, msybe Neutron cannot be just act as DLNA controller, so it must process the signal before going to Hugo2


----------



## SteveHulk

As a fan of Chord I do find it concerning that they have not developed an app to control and configure their hardware over which they have complete control. At the moment they are at the mercy of 3rd-party developers who could lose interest in their apps without warning, leaving Chord and their customers high and dry. 

Chord should regard this as a serious threat to the viability of their streaming products. 

I saw a review of the dCS Bartok being controlled by the dCS Mosaic app and it did look very hassle-free. Maybe the UI wasn't the absolute smoothest but that was more than made up for by the fact that the Bartok users have not been cast adrift on the Internet in the way the 2go users have been.

I do think that Chord should at least host basic how-to videos showing step by step setup from scratch for common use cases. Also how to set up the major client apps like BubbleUPnP, mconnect, rigellian etc and how to make qobuz, tidal, Roon etc actually work. 

It strikes me that a consumer electronics product should not require its purchasers to be network geeks in order that it should work. Many many customers will have neither the wherewithal nor the inclination to do this. 

It puts me in mind of the early days of home networking where only experts had a hope of setting a network up. Then the router guys got it sorted with the now ubiquitous connect button - you plug it in, find it on your pc or whatever and then push the button to connect and all the tricky settings are taken care of automatically. 

This is how it needs to be with the 2go.


----------



## gryffe

To those lucky folks with no issues with their  2Go.  I look on them with envy as being like the select few who were the first to get broadband a decade or so ago, and plebs like me were still battling the perilous horrors of dial up.


----------



## radnor

gryffe said:


> Wonder if you are on to something here with 2Go struggling with higher res files. My 2Go hasn't had a drop out in several hours now (spread over the last two days) playing 16 bit only.
> When my 2Go plays up and loses network connection, I sometimes switch to my Arcam SA30 amp, which has a built in streamer that is also Roon Ready. The streamer on that amp takes anything I throw at it (mostly Roon hi res)and never misses a beat, no network dropouts and obviously it's on the same network as 2Go, it's literally 6 inches apart from 2Go.
> 
> Did Chord ever tell us what was in the V1.0.03 fw update? Any info @Matt Bartlett


there is NO question... I am convinced it is hi rez files VIA roon which causes all the issues.... I can get to 192 with reasonable stability anything higher all the skipping starts...CHORD need to get engineers on this ASAP. This is meant for hirez...... c'mon


----------



## radnor

vourt said:


> Yes, it looks like it has problems playing high quality files over network.  Too bad but so many issues with it makes it not fun. Returning mine to the store (i hope i sill can) and will wait for the next 2Go version to come out.


i agree the issues reduce the joy! not a way to win new customers.


----------



## radnor

NYanakiev said:


> Hm not seeing such issues. I only go up to 192khz 24 bit.


YES i have tested all the bit rates .... once over 192... skipping starts.... reasonable stable with 192. This is where the issues lie. CHORD????


----------



## radnor

jlbrach said:


> I am aware of how good the chord DAC's sound and what terrific products they are as I own the dave, blu2, hugo2 and mojo...I am speaking of the aggravation involved with the 2go....my desire initially was to get the 2go to use the 2 SD slots to listen to my music on the go....first I heard you could only see 1 card at a time then all of the horror stories of connectivity etc....I also had thought I would be able to use the 2 cards with roon but apparently that doesnt happen...I will likely eventually come back to the prodict when it is flawless in terms of operation...in the meantime I will continue to use my ak120 with my hugo 2 via optical cable


based on my  experience you should have no problem with your use case.... I think im getting to the bottom of this... it streaming over 192khz that Fs everything up and starts the drop outs. as long as you keep bit rate at that or lower you will be fine. hopefully chord fixes this soon.


----------



## radnor

ubs28 said:


> So this new firmware broke my 2GO. It wouldn't connect via the GoFigure app, nor was it able to play over DLNA and Airplay.
> 
> Luckily forcing a factory reset using the buttons on the 2GO managed to get the 2GO detected again by the GoFigure app and then I was able to setup everything as new again.
> 
> I find it quite surprising how a simple firmware update can break a device.


with the new FW update you needed to reenter wireless passwords etc... this may have thrown some people off... check the basics first.


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> As a fan of Chord I do find it concerning that they have not developed an app to control and configure their hardware over which they have complete control. At the moment they are at the mercy of 3rd-party developers who could lose interest in their apps without warning, leaving Chord and their customers high and dry.
> 
> Chord should regard this as a serious threat to the viability of their streaming products.
> 
> ...


100% agree. Crazy they do not have their own control app !!!


----------



## jonnyt

radnor said:


> YES i have tested all the bit rates .... once over 192... skipping starts.... reasonable stable with 192. This is where the issues lie. CHORD????


I have all the issues that you do and have never upsampled. i listen to flac only
In fact I con't even figure out how I would upsample in roon? I seem to have the options of precise or smooth with linear or minimum phase, no mention of numbers?



Ards said:


> Roon is incredibly sensitive to network issues - if you are using Roon and experiencing track skips etc it's most likely your network, not the 2Go.  Even worse on wifi of course due to network delays/congestion.


But I only have network issues using the 2go as an endpoint.
With the laptop or ipad as endpoints, I never have connection issues



Luvdac said:


> I'm looking to invest in a pair of closed backs that would pair well with the h2go. Upto a grand is my budget. My trusty ol viso hp50's are creaky with age. I was thinking of dan clark's aeon 2's.
> Any recommendations would be welcome!


That is my exact setup for listening in bed so as not to disturb the wife. I can strongly recommend the Aeon 2s


----------



## ubs28

To be honest, 3rd party apps can work if Chord follows their implementation like everybody else. My Samsung 4K TV works extremely good with a wide range of 3rd party apps actually. 

However it appears Chord is doing something very strange in comparison to the rest. With my best app (which is an app that streams via Airplay 2, UPnP/DLNA, Chrome Cast, and so on ..... ) works as expected for all my streaming capable devices here except the Poly and the 2GO. For example.

Samsung 4K TV list the following outputs:
1. Airplay 2 
2. UPnP/DLNA

Poly & 2GO only list:
1. UPnP/DLNA

So where is Airplay? Now you would think it is a problem of the app. But all my other devices (even my cheapo Bose smart speakers) are being listed properly except for Chord. So Chord is doing something strange for this 3rd party app not being able to detect Airplay from the 2Go and Poly. 

This is just an example of what I notice between Chord and everybody else and thus why relying on 3rd party apps might not be a good idea for Chord.


----------



## gryffe

jonnyt said:


> But I only have network issues using the 2go as an endpoint.
> With the laptop or ipad as endpoints, I never have connection issues


The one common denominator for the various faults many of us encounter is 2Go. We all have other methods of playing back music that don't involve 2Go and there are no issues. Time for Chord to come clean. The silence from them in the last few days since the upgrade is ominous, they are bricking it I reckon. In fact  knowing we were all  keen for an upgrade  they never even told us  on here there was one available. Seems like they've circled the wagons, if so its a shocking state of affairs.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 17, 2020)

radnor said:


> with the new FW update you needed to reenter wireless passwords etc... this may have thrown some people off... check the basics first.



What does my wifi network have to do with the GoFigure app which works via bluetooth?

Perhaps you check the basics first.

And how exactly would someone reenter their wireless passwords without the GoFigure app?


----------



## radnor

ubs28 said:


> To be honest, 3rd party apps can work if Chord follows their implementation like everybody else. My Samsung 4K TV works extremely good with a wide range of 3rd party apps actually.
> 
> However it appears Chord is doing something very strange in comparison to the rest. With my best app (which is an app that streams via Airplay 2, UPnP/DLNA, Chrome Cast, and so on ..... ) works as expected for all my streaming capable devices here except the Poly and the 2GO. For example.
> 
> ...


this is simply BAD software development... period.


----------



## Mark S

SteveHulk said:


> As a fan of Chord I do find it concerning that they have not developed an app to control and configure their hardware over which they have complete control. At the moment they are at the mercy of 3rd-party developers who could lose interest in their apps without warning, leaving Chord and their customers high and dry.
> 
> Chord should regard this as a serious threat to the viability of their streaming products.
> 
> ...



Good point on dCS, but the Mosiac app is the third iteration of their software. The first one was a joke, and the second one was decent. Mosiac is actually pretty good.  Thus, I am holding out hope that Chord eventually will get there on software.  It took dCS a few years.


----------



## radnor

I use one of these to hold my h2go when outside hiking or walking... also goes around waist. https://asrv.co/collections/accessories/products/0157-molle-utility-cross-body-bag-woodland-camo


----------



## Luvdac

jonnyt said:


> I have all the issues that you do and have never upsampled. i listen to flac only
> In fact I con't even figure out how I would upsample in roon? I seem to have the options of precise or smooth with linear or minimum phase, no mention of numbers?


The complete roon upsampling window is not available on phones. You need to view roon in a laptop to access it.


----------



## gryffe

Chord HQ yesterday


----------



## hptubes (Jul 18, 2020)

I did some testing with Roon last night and this morning.  Aside from a Chord glitch I had powering down the 2Go where it became unresponsive for a bit (different issue that I think has been outlined by many others--I think there is definitely issues when you try to operate the unit while charging), I definitely could recreate some others' findings when upsampling/higher file rates.  For transparency, I haven't been upsampling in Roon for the Chord to date, so that may help explain why I was having less (little-to-no) issues with the network connections (on battery).

As for streaming rates and associated issues, I concur that the tipping point is somewhere around 96k streaming.  I was able to put in a pretty solid few hours last night streaming native 96k.  This morning I played around with further upsampling in Roon, and you can create issues pretty darn quickly the higher you go.  I maintained almost a full album (50 min) at 176k, but then had some fumbles.  Upsampling to DSD and the issues are almost immediate.  They did NOT require me to restart the H2Go nor Roon, but definitely caused playback stoppage and the Roon "slow network or hardware problems" messages.  Maybe this is an improvement over the need to reboot the H2Go, but it still far from ideal for anyone who wants to upsample or play high files over wifi.

As a non-techie, I am going to speculate there is a buffering issue with the H2Go.


----------



## jonnyt

So just to clarify, all of my connection issues have been without any upsampling turned on.

But now I know that roon upsampling exists, if Chord can sort out the connection problems, what would be the optimal upsampling settings for streaming FLAC files to the2go?


----------



## hptubes

I had some connection issues periodically without upsampling (and many others did a lot more regularly than I did it seems), so I think we're just saying upsampled/higher-res files seem to be able to push the device to have the issues even faster/more regularly/for more folks.

As to the second part of your question, for me, I'm not hearing a difference with the upsampling--as in mine sounds just as phenomenal NOT upsampling, so for longer-term usage I will probably just go full native and not mess with the upsampling for this device.  I would be curious if others feel they are hearing a difference.

To amend my previous post, I think that 192K is also pretty stable for me.  Got about a full hour in without an issue and counting.

So I don't know if this is well documented, has been posted, or is available online, but does anyone know what size and speed memory the 2Go has?


----------



## miketlse

hptubes said:


> So I don't know if this is well documented, has been posted, or is available online, but does anyone know what size and speed memory the 2Go has?


I don't remember details such as the speed being posted anywhere.

I think it would be great if everyone can listen to their chosen music, without issues of stuttering, error messages, etc.
However at the moment, I sense that you and radnor are trying to lump together several issues together, which probably have different root causes.
So in order to try and find a way forward, to solve (or at least document) some of these issues:


From memory there are one or more posts on the Poly thread, about Roon messages for example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-13836143  so in such instances, it would be wrong to blame 2Go for this. However this leaves 'open' the question as to whether the root cause is the Tidal server or the owners network settings.
Regarding Roon upsampling, maybe there is a practical limit to the amount of upsampling that Roon can achieve in real time - you and radnor have posted about the max upsampling rates that you can achieve, but this still leaves unanswered what the source was, Tidal, SD card, etc.
At work I would capture information such as this in a 'Lessons Learnt' or a REX 'Return on Experience' or a 'Best Practice' memo, so that other users could benefit from this knowledge.
If you guys are agreeable, let's try and capture this REX, and presumably incorporate it into the Chord 2Go FAQ page, so that everyone else (especially the 99% of owners who are not on head-fi) can benefit from this knowledge.
What do you guys think?


----------



## gryffe

anything that takes us towards a solution gets my vote


----------



## haweckO

Hi guys, I have fast simple question: Is 2go working properly when music is playing from micro-sd card and controlled from smartphone via bluetooth connection? or there are problems as in the case of wi-fi connection?


----------



## SteveHulk

haweckO said:


> Hi guys, I have fast simple question: Is 2go working properly when music is playing from micro-sd card and controlled from smartphone via bluetooth connection? or there are problems as in the case of wi-fi connection?


I think if you want to control the 2go using Bluetooth only connection via gofigure then you can only play playlists that are preloaded onto the sd cards using some other software. This is because gofigure is not a fully fledged music playback control app. 

I would love to be wrong on this, but I fear that I am correct.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> I think if you want to control the 2go using Bluetooth only connection via gofigure then you can only play playlists that are preloaded onto the sd cards using some other software. This is because gofigure is not a fully fledged music playback control app.
> I would love to be wrong on this, but I fear that I am correct.


GoFigure was originally conceived as just an app to make it more user friendly (compared to using the config pin) to configure Poly. I think some owners then requested the ability to play music as well, so the ability to play playlists was added.
Nevertheless this does not make GoFigure the fully fledged music playback control app that some owners yearn for.

GoFigure currently uses BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) for controlling Poly & 2Go, including the playlists so @haweckO would just need to ensure that his phone OS was recent enough to operate GoFigure, and has BLE enabled.
Matt has posted that Chord are working on enabling control via wifi instead, but I don't know when this update will be released.


----------



## SteveHulk

I would like to be able just to use Bluetooth to control the 2go when out and about. Not only because this would save the battery, but also so I can use my phone completely as normal. 

At the moment I have to use the 2go hotspot because if I make my phone the hotspot it eats up the battery on my phone. 

Because the phone is connected to WiFi that is not providing Internet I have to tell the phone to use mobile data even though it thinks it is connected to WiFi. Unfortunately, some essential apps won't play ball even in this mode so the functionality of my phone is impaired in an annoying way. 

I am thinking of creating a playlist for every album in my library. I do not intend to do this manually. I have jriver media centre on a Windows pc and I think it might be able to do this. 

However there is a snag. Because the sd card is removable media the pathnames in the playlists have to be relative to the root directory of the sd card. They cannot be relative to the root on the pc otherwise when the sd card is taken out and mounted into another filesystem (in the 2go) the pathnames will all be invalid. 

Anybody have any thoughts on this? After all, if gofigure is to be used in its current state then this problem will need to be solved.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 18, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I would like to be able just to use Bluetooth to control the 2go when out and about. Not only because this would save the battery, but also so I can use my phone completely as normal.
> 
> At the moment I have to use the 2go hotspot because if I make my phone the hotspot it eats up the battery on my phone.
> 
> ...



Wow, I never realised it was so complicated. I thought SD-card playback was the simpler option. Notably HiFi Choice commented about 2Go overall complicated set up.

Am tech savvy when it comes to PCs. However I have noticed that Poly and 2Go posts are full of jargon I had never heard of before. I usually end up looking most stuff up, but it's all theory and not like using to learn.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> I would like to be able just to use Bluetooth to control the 2go when out and about. Not only because this would save the battery, but also so I can use my phone completely as normal.
> 
> At the moment I have to use the 2go hotspot because if I make my phone the hotspot it eats up the battery on my phone.
> 
> ...


Have a search of the Poly thread, because this issue did crop up in a few posts, and I think one or two solutions were discussed.


----------



## jmelcer

ubs28 said:


> I had the same issue after updating to 1.0.3. My Chord Poly is detected by the GoFigure app, but the 2GO was not detected. Also nothing worked (DLNA / Airplay). So it was basically a brick.
> 
> Perhaps try an other factory reset to see if the 2GO will be detected again by the GoFigure app as that is what fixed it for me.



Thanks - yes, got there in the end after a couple of further factory resets.

Once Gofigure saw the 2go, it then couldn't see my wifi (or any other wifi network).  That was resolved by clearing all network data (one of the options from pressing the config button).


----------



## radnor (Jul 18, 2020)

jonnyt said:


> So just to clarify, all of my connection issues have been without any upsampling turned on.
> 
> But now I know that roon upsampling exists, if Chord can sort out the connection problems, what would be the optimal upsampling settings for streaming FLAC files to the2go?


i find a lift in SQ with upsampling.... seems like more holographic sound... 384 best... would be great if no issues


----------



## radnor

hptubes said:


> I did some testing with Roon last night and this morning.  Aside from a Chord glitch I had powering down the 2Go where it became unresponsive for a bit (different issue that I think has been outlined by many others--I think there is definitely issues when you try to operate the unit while charging), I definitely could recreate some others' findings when upsampling/higher file rates.  For transparency, I haven't been upsampling in Roon for the Chord to date, so that may help explain why I was having less (little-to-no) issues with the network connections (on battery).
> 
> As for streaming rates and associated issues, I concur that the tipping point is somewhere around 96k streaming.  I was able to put in a pretty solid few hours last night streaming native 96k.  This morning I played around with further upsampling in Roon, and you can create issues pretty darn quickly the higher you go.  I maintained almost a full album (50 min) at 176k, but then had some fumbles.  Upsampling to DSD and the issues are almost immediate.  They did NOT require me to restart the H2Go nor Roon, but definitely caused playback stoppage and the Roon "slow network or hardware problems" messages.  Maybe this is an improvement over the need to reboot the H2Go, but it still far from ideal for anyone who wants to upsample or play high files over wifi.
> 
> As a non-techie, I am going to speculate there is a buffering issue with the H2Go.


agree... 96K IS  the tipping point... I too get reasonable stability at 176/192... but it will glitch up within 30mins or so... above that game over... immediate

chord get working with ROON on this please! I suggest someone open a thread on the ROON forum... their CEO requested this so they can flag to Chord. WHen I get a chance I will do so and post link if someone doesn't beat me to it... anyone that does please post a link.


----------



## radnor

hptubes said:


> I had some connection issues periodically without upsampling (and many others did a lot more regularly than I did it seems), so I think we're just saying upsampled/higher-res files seem to be able to push the device to have the issues even faster/more regularly/for more folks.
> 
> As to the second part of your question, for me, I'm not hearing a difference with the upsampling--as in mine sounds just as phenomenal NOT upsampling, so for longer-term usage I will probably just go full native and not mess with the upsampling for this device.  I would be curious if others feel they are hearing a difference.
> 
> ...


yes 192 reasonably stable but it will usually glitch within 30 mins to hr... 96k pretty solid... I do find an SQ improvement with upsampling.... more so at 384


----------



## radnor

miketlse said:


> I don't remember details such as the speed being posted anywhere.
> 
> I think it would be great if everyone can listen to their chosen music, without issues of stuttering, error messages, etc.
> However at the moment, I sense that you and radnor are trying to lump together several issues together, which probably have different root causes.
> ...


like it.... 

my source is TIDAL and QOBUZ via ROON... historically QOBUZ seemed to glitch more than TIDAL (POLY experience).
just switch to my older network.. ORBI with 1 satellite... and getting stability at 96K... able to walk around house (single floor) tp different rooms no issues. 192 you start to play roulette...

going to switch back to RAX120  and test the new setting to see if I get whole home coverage at 96k with no satellite.


----------



## radnor

miketlse said:


> GoFigure was originally conceived as just an app to make it more user friendly (compared to using the config pin) to configure Poly. I think some owners then requested the ability to play music as well, so the ability to play playlists was added.
> Nevertheless this does not make GoFigure the fully fledged music playback control app that some owners yearn for.
> 
> GoFigure currently uses BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) for controlling Poly & 2Go, including the playlists so @haweckO would just need to ensure that his phone OS was recent enough to operate GoFigure, and has BLE enabled.
> Matt has posted that Chord are working on enabling control via wifi instead, but I don't know when this update will be released.


if CHORD just worked with ROON to get incredible stability and integration we would not need an app in the home.... I am still waiting for the day when ROON enables IPHONE/ANDROID to act as a core... then we have holy grail... new IPHONE SOC more than powerful enough to do on device DSP.


----------



## radnor

SO I have another question... and if this was possible i am sure it would blow the H2GO up but if possible would be like having a portable Mscaler at least in the home.

HQ PLAYER help

I have figured out how to add HQ player to roon. ROON ROCK NUC detectd HQ player on my laptop BUT I can only output HQ PLAYER upsample to a wired DAC on the network.

Is there a way to output HQPLAYER via ROON to a wireless endpoint like the H2GO????

Keep in mind my single use case for H2GO is portable NEVER wired (have mTT2 for this).


----------



## radnor

Eureka!  384 stability!

well... um.


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> SO I have another question... and if this was possible i am sure it would blow the H2GO up but if possible would be like having a portable Mscaler at least in the home.
> 
> HQ PLAYER help
> 
> ...


Wish it were possible but so far, unfortunately, no. Hqplayer needs NAA ( Network audio adapter) which is a software that allows a third party streamer such as an allo usbridge or any computer other than the core to be recognised in Hqplayer. The H2 will work connected directly to the core or a usbridge/raspberry pi etc but the 2go doesn't have that capability. Even if it did, with the current hiccups with upsampling I doubt that the 2go would handle an upsampled stream via hqplayer.


----------



## edwardsean (Jul 18, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Wish it were possible but so far, unfortunately, no. Hqplayer needs NAA ( Network audio adapter) which is a software that allows a third party streamer such as an allo usbridge or any computer other than the core to be recognised in Hqplayer. The H2 will work connected directly to the core or a usbridge/raspberry pi etc but the 2go doesn't have that capability. Even if it did, with the current hiccups with upsampling I doubt that the 2go would handle an upsampled stream via hqplayer.



I think you could do it, I remember outputting HQP wirelessly to Hugo2 a while back. However, the wifi bandwidth did result in stuttering playback at high samplerate.

The prime solution is unfortunately no solution. You can use HQPPro to upscale/upsample off-line and put these files into H2Go. This works beautifully and is very much like Mscaler2Go. The reason why I say this is not a real solution is because the cost of HQPPro makes it prohibitive. Unlike HQP desktop, the pro version is designed for mastering professionals and priced accordingly: around $3K. Yes, that's K, as in 1,000. Otherwise, it's perfect.

I've talked with the developer about releasing a consumer version, but at present, he is not interested.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> Wish it were possible but so far, unfortunately, no. Hqplayer needs NAA ( Network audio adapter) which is a software that allows a third party streamer such as an allo usbridge or any computer other than the core to be recognised in Hqplayer. The H2 will work connected directly to the core or a usbridge/raspberry pi etc but the 2go doesn't have that capability. Even if it did, with the current hiccups with upsampling I doubt that the 2go would handle an upsampled stream via hqplayer.


so that dream is dead! NAA should in theory be possible on H2GO???


----------



## radnor

edwardsean said:


> I think you could do it, I remember outputting HQP wirelessly to Hugo2 a while back. However, the wifi bandwidth did result in stuttering playback at high samplerate.
> 
> The prime solution is unfortunately no solution. You can use HQPPro to upscale/upsample off-line and put these files into H2Go. This works beautifully and is very much like Mscaler2Go. The reason why I say this is not a real solution is because the cost of HQPPro makes it prohibitive. Unlike HQP desktop, the pro version is designed for mastering professionals and priced accordingly: around $3K. Yes, that's K, as in 1,000. Otherwise, it's perfect.
> 
> I've talked with the developer about releasing a consumer version, but at present, he is not interested.


wow how was the SQ?? but offline ? will it capture the TIdal stream and offline it somehow? I do not have a library and only intend to use Tidal and Qobuz.


----------



## radnor (Jul 18, 2020)

FYI.. switched back to the RAX 120... no satellite.... getting  infrequent dropouts on 96K.

seems you need very stable network for 96K... and over 96K.... pretty much line of sight.

would need one hell of a network if HQplayer streaming to H2GO possible.... AND/OR better ROON/2GO optimization!


----------



## edwardsean

radnor said:


> wow how was the SQ?? but offline ? will it capture the TIdal stream and offline it somehow? I do not have a library and only intend to use Tidal and Qobuz.



Sound quality is off the charts. Offline processing introduces no noise, because all the processing is done beforehand. 

Offline processing means that you have a sound file and it processes it as fast as your computer is able. There is no real time capture of something like a Tidal stream. 

At any rate, the price is far above what consumer audio users would be willing to pay. For pro mastering engineers, it's a bargain.


----------



## radnor (Jul 19, 2020)

edwardsean said:


> Sound quality is off the charts. Offline processing introduces no noise, because all the processing is done beforehand.
> 
> Offline processing means that you have a sound file and it processes it as fast as your computer is able. There is no real time capture of something like a Tidal stream.
> 
> At any rate, the price is far above what consumer audio users would be willing to pay. For pro mastering engineers, it's a bargain.


amazing.... so you ran this into H2 via wireless link? exactly how?  how did it compare to something like TT2/Mscaler? damn if we could get this streamed to H2GO... wow... there has got to be a network topology that can support this.

now if we could create a DAP that ran HQP embedded with a great dac and amp... that sounds like next gen.


----------



## edwardsean

Right, I am talking about–offline–processing, rather than real time. 

You take, e.g., a wav file, run it through HQPPro and you have a fully upscaled file. You take this file and copy it on to an SDCard and put it into 2Go. You then play the file just like you would any other from H2Go.


----------



## Luvdac

edwardsean said:


> I think you could do it, I remember outputting HQP wirelessly to Hugo2 a while back


I really would like to know how you achieved that. The only way I know of is to send the hqplayer stream to a USB bridge to which is attached the Hugo2. Not exactly wireless.
If you have a workaround please do share as I would love to send a hqplayer stream wirelessly to the hugo2 with or without the 2go.


----------



## Luvdac

edwardsean said:


> Right, I am talking about–offline–processing, rather than real time.
> 
> You take, e.g., a wav file, run it through HQPPro and you have a fully upscaled file. You take this file and copy it on to an SDCard and put it into 2Go. You then play the file just like you would any other from H2Go.


The resultant album, say in dsd256 would be around the 10gb mark. Doable but eats up sd card space like crazy. Plus like you said, 3k for hqplayerpro. No thanks.


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> so that dream is dead! NAA should in theory be possible on H2GO???


In theory, yes. Practically speaking Chord is not going to go for it as hqplayer is a direct threat to their mscaler. Now whether some tech specialist can hack into and reprogram the 2go.....??? Not that I'm suggesting it, its bound to void the warranty at the very least.


----------



## radnor

edwardsean said:


> Right, I am talking about–offline–processing, rather than real time.
> 
> You take, e.g., a wav file, run it through HQPPro and you have a fully upscaled file. You take this file and copy it on to an SDCard and put it into 2Go. You then play the file just like you would any other from H2Go.


Ahh so essentially remastering... not my usecase. I’d want to stream and get upsampling in RT to the wireless device.


----------



## radnor

dropped a 3rd ORBI satellite on my desk.... no difference... anything above 192 is unusable.... 192 is also glitchy.

have a new netgear wifi 6 sat system was returning to AMZN... going to hook it up now and test just for hell of it. 2 networks down RAX120 and older ORBI (non wifi 6) dont work above 196.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 19, 2020)

radnor said:


> FYI.. switched back to the RAX 120... no satellite.... getting  infrequent dropouts on 96K.
> 
> seems you need very stable network for 96K... and over 96K.... pretty much line of sight.
> 
> would need one hell of a network if HQplayer streaming to H2GO possible.... AND/OR better ROON/2GO optimization!




I tested 192k 24-bit audio with the 2GO via UPnP / DLNA and it handles it fine. So it might possibly be a ROON issue. However I am not going to spend $700 to beta test ROON.

On other hand, while performing this test, the 2GO was being a drama queen again as I had to restart the 2GO a couple of times to get it detected by a 3rd party app. So Chord really needs to come with their own software as it doesn't work that well with 3rd party apps (unlike my other devices).


----------



## ubs28

jmelcer said:


> Thanks - yes, got there in the end after a couple of further factory resets.
> 
> Once Gofigure saw the 2go, it then couldn't see my wifi (or any other wifi network).  That was resolved by clearing all network data (one of the options from pressing the config button).



Happy to hear that it worked out for you in the end


----------



## gryffe

So to summarise the last few days on here. The 2Go is a hi res streamer that doesn't play hi res files.
Brilliant!


----------



## radnor

gryffe said:


> So to summarise the last few days on here. The 2Go is a hi res streamer that doesn't play hi res files.
> Brilliant!


Yep... Max 192

I just finished setting up and testing my 3rd mesh network and another netgear wifi6 (not as good as rax 120) see pic.... everyone glitched out over 192.

192 reasonable stable. This points to an obvious streamer incompatibility problem with ROON.

Chord lets get a fix.


----------



## radnor

as an aside I have had a few moments of stability at 384... once last week sitting on deck.... the whole thing is very inconsistent.

Chord needs to get on this with ROON and set up some basic guideline: setup protocol... etc.


----------



## vourt

So if i want to play trough Soundcloud or Spotify, what will be the best way to connect to the 2go? Bluetooth? (mainly from Windows machine)


----------



## uzi2

radnor said:


> so that dream is dead! NAA should in theory be possible on H2GO???


It doesn't look like 2Go can handle the bandwidth at present, but that may be able to be sorted in future software updates...
It's not as pretty as the 2Go, but to go this route you would need a Pi4, LPS and HQPlayer connecting to H2 with USB - all for less than the 2Go and substantially less than the 2Go, 2Yu and Mscaler which would be a more fitting comparison.


----------



## radnor

uzi2 said:


> It doesn't look like 2Go can handle the bandwidth at present, but that may be able to be sorted in future software updates...
> It's not as pretty as the 2Go, but to go this route you would need a Pi4, LPS and HQPlayer connecting to H2 with USB - all for less than the 2Go and substantially less than the 2Go, 2Yu and Mscaler which would be a more fitting comparison.


LPS??? so this is not a mobile solution around house???? I want to stream HQplayer to H2/H2GO while walking around. Have you heard the aforementioned rig? Close to mscaler?


----------



## uzi2 (Jul 19, 2020)

radnor said:


> LPS??? so this is not a mobile solution around house???? I want to stream HQplayer to H2/H2GO while walking around. Have you heard the aforementioned rig? Close to mscaler?


No not a portable solution, but neither is the Mscaler. This setup with Qutest is good to my ears, but I haven't had the opportunity to compare it with Mscaler. Others have compared it favourably.
It could be made portable, by running the Pi from a battery pack, but you'd need to be pretty close to a good router in order to use Wi-Fi


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> Have a search of the Poly thread, because this issue did crop up in a few posts, and I think one or two solutions were discussed.


I have done quite a lot of reading and nowhere have I found the slightest reference to generating the playlists _automatically._

Because gofigure will only work via preloaded playlists then at minimum a playlist per album is needed. 

My library on the sd card has _hundreds _of albums and there is no way I'm going to generate a playlist for each album manually.


----------



## haweckO

miketlse said:


> ...GoFigure currently uses BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) for controlling Poly & 2Go, including the playlists so @haweckO would just need to ensure that his phone OS was recent enough to operate GoFigure, and has BLE enabled.
> ...


thanks for info   
according to gsmarena(dot)com, my iPhone 6S is able to Bluetooth Low Energy, since in Bluetooth section is written "LE", so I hope so.


----------



## radnor (Jul 19, 2020)

switched back to RAX 120 no mesh....  put router about 3.5 feet off floor.... signal seems better... getting a  stable 384 now... however it is late (4am) and there are prob few other local nets interfering now. going to get router at about 5 to 6 feet high.

aaannndddd that didn’t last long 45 mins and skipping starts.... no reason I can see whatsoever.... very frustrating. 

stability is very sensitive and inconsistent at 192 and above. im out.


----------



## Bill Chu

May I know the coaxial output of Hugo2 must be the unprocessed signal fron Hugo2's input? I have a dac preamp, but without dsd support, can I set the processed signal from coaxial / optical output of Hugo2?


----------



## Progisus

SteveHulk said:


> I have done quite a lot of reading and nowhere have I found the slightest reference to generating the playlists _automatically._
> 
> Because gofigure will only work via preloaded playlists then at minimum a playlist per album is needed.
> 
> My library on the sd card has _hundreds _of albums and there is no way I'm going to generate a playlist for each album manually.


Use Cantata. There is a Mac and PC version. It is an mpd player for computer and can create the playlists. I used it for my Poly.


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> I have done quite a lot of reading and nowhere have I found the slightest reference to generating the playlists _automatically._
> 
> Because gofigure will only work via preloaded playlists then at minimum a playlist per album is needed.
> 
> My library on the sd card has _hundreds _of albums and there is no way I'm going to generate a playlist for each album manually.


There is no automatic playlist generation provided by 2go. I have the same problem, except that I have THOUSANDS of albums on my sd cards. Apparently there are some apps out there that will automatically generate such things - and some folks shared some scripts in this thread way back when.

Net-net, I live without. I keep my control device connected and MConnect takes care of it.

Doody


----------



## Doody

radnor said:


> LPS??? so this is not a mobile solution around house???? I want to stream HQplayer to H2/H2GO while walking around. Have you heard the aforementioned rig? Close to mscaler?


When I go for a hike these days, I just put my DAVE into a backpack with a car battery. Totally portable.

Doody


----------



## GreenBow

Doody said:


> There is no automatic playlist generation provided by 2go. I have the same problem, except that I have THOUSANDS of albums on my sd cards. Apparently there are some apps out there that will automatically generate such things - and some folks shared some scripts in this thread way back when.
> 
> Net-net, I live without. I keep my control device connected and MConnect takes care of it.
> 
> Doody



I remember this topic being questioned before. I saw it and asked if albums had to made to playlists to play them. ... I was told straight that no.


----------



## Doody (Jul 19, 2020)

GreenBow said:


> I remember this topic being questioned before. I saw it and asked if albums had to made to playlists to play them. ... I was told straight that no.


So here's the clarification:

If you have an app like MConnect controlling playback, the apps are smart enough to know that if you play track 1 in a collection of tracks in a folder, then it should play the next track after that - and so on and so forth. This requires that your control device remain connected to 2go throughout.

If you fire off a track via your control app and then _disconnect_ your control device from 2go, 2go will NOT continue to play tracks after that first track finishes, unless there's a plalylist file that it can work from.

Why would you disconnect? Most likely because you want to get back online with your phone and need to switch back from hot spot mode to an internet-enabled WiFi connection.

So if you want to listen to an album _without_ a control device connected, the album must have a playlist file. I don't remember the details (file name, format, etc.) but they're in this thread somewhere.

If I'm incorrect, someone please edumacate me!

Doody


----------



## uzi2

Bill Chu said:


> May I know the coaxial output of Hugo2 must be the unprocessed signal fron Hugo2's input? I have a dac preamp, but without dsd support, can I set the processed signal from coaxial / optical output of Hugo2?


No, coax output is analogue and all outputs are linked. Hugo2 does not have digital output.


----------



## miketlse (Jul 19, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I have done quite a lot of reading and nowhere have I found the slightest reference to generating the playlists _automatically._
> 
> Because gofigure will only work via preloaded playlists then at minimum a playlist per album is needed.
> 
> My library on the sd card has _hundreds _of albums and there is no way I'm going to generate a playlist for each album manually.


There were a few posts such as this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14107345
Plus this post from the 2Go thread
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15588770

So if someone has a lot of existing playlists, it can be worth tailoring a script to automatically update the addresses.


----------



## Bill Chu

uzi2 said:


> No, coax output is analogue and all outputs are linked. Hugo2 does not have digital output.


Just find that Hugo2 no digital output, thanks


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> There were a few posts such as this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14107345
> Plus this post from the 2Go thread
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15588770
> 
> So if someone has a lot of existing playlists, it can be worth tailoring a script to automatically update the addresses.


Honestly, do you think the average consumer electronics purchaser is going to do this? I'm quite accomplished technically (I worked on Unix system v back in the day) but even I balk at the prospect of trying to make these scripts work. 

Chord created this problem of needing a playlist per album minimum for Bluetooth control by deciding that gofigure would have little or no music player functionality. The solution should come from them. Gofigure could have an option to generate these playlists automatically if the user needs them. 

Other software could then be used to handle the individual playlists as usual but the grunt effort of creating them in bulk initially should be done by a provision from Chord.


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> dropped a 3rd ORBI satellite on my desk.... no difference... anything above 192 is unusable.... 192 is also glitchy.
> 
> have a new netgear wifi 6 sat system was returning to AMZN... going to hook it up now and test just for hell of it. 2 networks down RAX120 and older ORBI (non wifi 6) dont work above 196.



I am not sure why you can’t stream higher. I don’t have 2Go but I’m using Poly right now about 25 ft. and 3 walls away from a TP-Link AC4000 router (pretty reasonable, not too fancy).  I don’t usually use Roon upsampling, only crossfeed, but for fun I am streaming practically the only 48/24 file I have (Wagner’s Ring) upsampled  to the max (384kHz) and it’s working fine.


----------



## Doody

Q: Has *anybody* been able to get the 2go WiFi to connect to their phone (when they put their phone into hot spot mode)?

I've got a Samsung Galaxy Note 9. I use hot spot mode on it ALL the time. Have it set to 2.4 GHz mode. 2go just never sees the phone WiFi network.

Doody


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> Honestly, do you think the average consumer electronics purchaser is going to do this?


No, tailoring scripts will only appeal to a small minority of owners/potential purchasers.
Nevertheless it is an example of what is possible.

However it does raise the question of is it possible for someone to code a 'wizard', that would allow even an ordinary owner, to automatically generate a playlist for all the albums on the SD card?


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> No, tailoring scripts will only appeal to a small minority of owners/potential purchasers.
> Nevertheless it is an example of what is possible.
> 
> However it does raise the question of is it possible for someone to code a 'wizard', that would allow even an ordinary owner, to automatically generate a playlist for all the albums on the SD card?


The "someone" you mention should be Chord.


----------



## miketlse

radnor said:


> Eureka!  384 stability!
> 
> well... um.


That object in the top left hand corner.
Is it a piece of art, or is it a form of acoustic damping?


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> The "someone" you mention should be Chord.


Why?
Never lose site of the end goal, which is that owners should be able to use their 2Go, in as near as 100% of their desired use cases.
If the use case is to remove the SD card from 2Go, mount it in their laptop/PC, and then run a script/wizard to create all the necessary album playlists:
If Chord or their coders are unable to create such a script/wizard, then why shouldn't an enthusiastic owner write the code themselves, and then provide it to any interested owners?


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> Why?
> Never lose site of the end goal, which is that owners should be able to use their 2Go, in as near as 100% of their desired use cases.
> If the use case is to remove the SD card from 2Go, mount it in their laptop/PC, and then run a script/wizard to create all the necessary album playlists:
> If Chord or their coders are unable to create such a script/wizard, then why shouldn't an enthusiastic owner write the code themselves, and then provide it to any interested owners?


Why? 

Because I paid £1000 for the 2go and I don't expect to have to write software myself to make it work properly. 😡


----------



## radnor

miketlse said:


> That object in the top left hand corner.
> Is it a piece of art, or is it a form of acoustic damping?


Both it’s a large N23 quadratic diffuser... also looks really cool


----------



## radnor

Doody said:


> Q: Has *anybody* been able to get the 2go WiFi to connect to their phone (when they put their phone into hot spot mode)?
> 
> I've got a Samsung Galaxy Note 9. I use hot spot mode on it ALL the time. Have it set to 2.4 GHz mode. 2go just never sees the phone WiFi network.
> 
> Doody


Sees and connect to my iPhone in hotspot easily with zero glitches


----------



## radnor

jarnopp said:


> I am not sure why you can’t stream higher. I don’t have 2Go but I’m using Poly right now about 25 ft. and 3 walls away from a TP-Link AC4000 router (pretty reasonable, not too fancy).  I don’t usually use Roon upsampling, only crossfeed, but for fun I am streaming practically the only 48/24 file I have (Wagner’s Ring) upsampled  to the max (384kHz) and it’s working fine.


Give it some time.


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> Give it some time.



It was fine over an hour. But, with the Chord DACs, I prefer to let them do the upsampling over Roon anyway.  When I first got Poly, I did get a router to replace the ISPs combo gateway/router (Netgear Nighthawk) and that was fine for ~4 years and started to act up, so just replaced my router again and that solved a bunch of issues. They need replaced every few years.


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> Q: Has *anybody* been able to get the 2go WiFi to connect to their phone (when they put their phone into hot spot mode)?
> 
> I've got a Samsung Galaxy Note 9. I use hot spot mode on it ALL the time. Have it set to 2.4 GHz mode. 2go just never sees the phone WiFi network.
> 
> Doody


I just tested that exact use case with my Note 9 and it connected just fine. BubbleUPnP sees my library on the sd card in the 2go and playback over the hugo 2 was all OK.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> I just tested that exact use case with my Note 9 and it connected just fine. BubbleUPnP sees my library on the sd card in the 2go and playback over the hugo 2 was all OK.


If I can't get the damn playlists sorted out then I guess this will be my use case. I'm still not that happy with my phone battery being eaten up though. The last thing I want, having liberated my phone from the hugo 2 is to have to attach it to a charging brick which I then have to carry around as well.


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> Chord HQ yesterday


Perhaps you are being a little harsh.
I have been in touch with Matt, and he says that he has had some key staff out at the moment, so it means that recently he has had to cover several extra roles, as well as running the business. Inevitably he has struggled to find time to follow the head-fi thread, and then respond to questions.

Hopefully the situation will soon be back to normal soon.


----------



## gryffe

miketlse said:


> Perhaps you are being a little harsh.
> I have been in touch with Matt, and he says that he has had some key staff out at the moment, so it means that recently he has had to cover several extra roles, as well as running the business. Inevitably he has struggled to find time to follow the head-fi thread, and then respond to questions.
> 
> Hopefully the situation will soon be back to normal soon.


Matt never seems to be far from this thread  as a glance at users viewing the thread shows. At the risk of repeating myself I am not looking for a perfect product tomorrow,  just a little bit of feedback might not go amiss . For Chord to not even comment on the FW upgrade is criminal, we still don't know what was in it


----------



## miketlse (Jul 19, 2020)

gryffe said:


> Matt never seems to be far from this thread  as a glance at users viewing the thread shows. At the risk of repeating myself I am not looking for a perfect product tomorrow,  just a little bit of feedback might not go amiss . For Chord to not even comment on the FW upgrade is criminal, we still don't know what was in it


Matt also provided feedback on that topic;
" The latest update was really minor and almost not worth talking about but even so yes there should have been some notes included with the release. I don't know why that didn't happen yet but I have seen that the social media was updated today to include what the firmware actually addressed. Very simply there were some general bug fixes, an update to improve mesh network support and finally a fix to support .aif playback via DLNA/UPnP (.aiff has always worked but the shorter .aif syntax was causing those files not to show)."

[edit] The only other social media that I know of is the Facebook group.


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> Perhaps you are being a little harsh.
> I have been in touch with Matt, and he says that he has had some key staff out at the moment, so it means that recently he has had to cover several extra roles, as well as running the business. Inevitably he has struggled to find time to follow the head-fi thread, and then respond to questions.
> 
> Hopefully the situation will soon be back to normal soon.


I agree. I don't think Chord are circling the wagons either. 

It is not my intention to pan or troll Chord gratuitously. I think they are a great company doing spectacular things in a hotly-contested market space. 

It's just that lessons don't seem to have been learnt from the whole Poly saga. As a 2go user I'm enchanted by the SQ but disappointed with the struggles with a simple use case.


----------



## gryffe

miketlse said:


> Matt also provided feedback on that topic;
> " The latest update was really minor and almost not worth talking about but even so yes there should have been some notes included with the release. I don't know why that didn't happen yet but I have seen that the social media was updated today to include what the firmware actually addressed. Very simply there were some general bug fixes, an update to improve mesh network support and finally a fix to support .aif playback via DLNA/UPnP (.aiff has always worked but the shorter .aif syntax was causing those files not to show)."
> 
> I presume that he is referring to the post by 'ChordElectronics'.


Thats the release before the latest is it not?


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> I just tested that exact use case with my Note 9 and it connected just fine. BubbleUPnP sees my library on the sd card in the 2go and playback over the hugo 2 was all OK.


After @radnor posted I tried again and lo and behold it found it and connected. So seems good. Need to try it "in the wild" now...

Thx,
Doody


----------



## gryffe

SteveHulk said:


> I agree. I don't think Chord are circling the wagons either.
> 
> It is not my intention to pan or troll Chord gratuitously. I think they are a great company doing spectacular things in a hotly-contested market space.
> 
> It's just that lessons don't seem to have been learnt from the whole Poly saga. As a 2go user I'm enchanted by the SQ but disappointed with the struggles with a simple use case.


To not at least acknowledge various customer complaints could be seen as a form of wagon circling. It was in the main a tongue in cheek comment though


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> Thats the release before the latest is it not?


The update to the FB page lists the same firmware features that Matt mentions.


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> Thats the release before the latest is it not?


Yes, you are right. 
I can't spot any other formal announcement, although I thought that there was one.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> I agree. I don't think Chord are circling the wagons either.
> 
> It is not my intention to pan or troll Chord gratuitously. I think they are a great company doing spectacular things in a hotly-contested market space.
> 
> It's just that lessons don't seem to have been learnt from the whole Poly saga. As a 2go user I'm enchanted by the SQ but disappointed with the struggles with a simple use case.


I don't think that you are trolling.
Certainly some lessons weren't learnt.
Quite a few Poly owners offered to beta test the 2Go, but nothing came of it. I am confident that Poly owners, beta testing 2Go in the real world, would have flagged up many of the issues that were missed by the coders testing regime.


----------



## SteveHulk

Progisus said:


> Use Cantata. There is a Mac and PC version. It is an mpd player for computer and can create the playlists. I used it for my Poly.


Please share with me EXACTLY what you did. I looked at cantata and it looked like some other software that connects to a piece of hardware called "Alix" was needed before cantata could be installed.


----------



## radnor




----------



## Progisus

SteveHulk said:


> Please share with me EXACTLY what you did. I looked at cantata and it looked like some other software that connects to a piece of hardware called "Alix" was needed before cantata could be installed.


Here is a link to my post a while back on the poly thread. Hope it helps:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15090868


----------



## muski

I’ve updated to firmware 1.03. I’m still getting dropouts listening to 192/24 content. Even worse, the pops and clicks are still there.

Exasperating. I’ll go back to my Poly/Mojo until 1.04 comes out.


----------



## SteveHulk

Progisus said:


> Here is a link to my post a while back on the poly thread. Hope it helps:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-15090868


Not really. 

I use Android and Windows. Not MAC OS. 

You have anyway not said EXACTLY what you did with cantata when installed to create playlists that were acceptable to gofigure.


----------



## radnor (Jul 20, 2020)

Anyone try the Fidelizer hardware mod for Hugo 2?? Claims a nice SQ improvement. Guy us in Thailand. Communicated over messenger... I may be there in November and get him to do mymojo and H2... specs at link... would appreciate opinions. If i could get another 5% from this would be nice.

https://fidelizer-audio.com/portable-products/

https://fidelizer-audio.com/tag/chord/


----------



## radnor (Jul 20, 2020)

KILLER 2GO FEATURE REQUEST:  @Matt Bartlett this is possible and the entire 2GO community would like this feature... as it would give us something close to a portable mscaler. I do hope the religion of watts does not get in the way of a killler feature that we the folks that have dropped thousands... would like to have.

so in the Roon forums I heard back from jussi the creator of hQ player. If Chord added HQPlayer NAA endpoint capability we could stream HQ player via Roon directly to 2GO!!  Please make this happen... even if you charge for this feature upgrade... I would pay maby 10 to 25 bucks for it.

thanks


----------



## GreenBow

Doody said:


> So here's the clarification:
> 
> If you have an app like MConnect controlling playback, the apps are smart enough to know that if you play track 1 in a collection of tracks in a folder, then it should play the next track after that - and so on and so forth. This requires that your control device remain connected to 2go throughout.
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

This lead me to wondering about device disconnection. Although most folk are talking about 2Go disconnecting from router. I think folk have mentioned their phones disconnecting from the 2Go. I may be completely wrong on that though. As I don't have 2Go or Poly, so not able to follow all the technicalities with first hand experience. It makes trying to understand the state of play, more challenging. Many thanks then.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 20, 2020)

miketlse said:


> There were a few posts such as this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-14107345
> Plus this post from the 2Go thread
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15588770
> 
> So if someone has a lot of existing playlists, it can be worth tailoring a script to automatically update the addresses.



Thank you Mike, I didn't realise all this. I thought folk could literally just play albums straight through. I mean it would seem normal to stay connected to the 2Go while playing music. However I see why folk would not too. Like Doody said, to use the phone in other functions.

I suppose however it would also be very cool from the other point of view. To start an album and leave it playing, all while the phone was not connected to the 2Go. That would be very cool.

It's all bit over my head anyway this stuff. Many thanks to you and Doody for taking the time to explain. I never actually did quite hit the 'buy-it' button on a smartphone yet. It means a lot of the tech talk means very little, even though I am PC/laptop tech-savvy.

I understand now what folk are discussing about playlists and full albums playing now, though. I never knew that was how Poly worked. It's useful to know. As I think I decided which phone to buy, and was always considering buying a Poly one day.


----------



## hardinge (Jul 20, 2020)

Sooooo frustrating. 30mins just spent mucking around with 2go connection. Restarted everything multiple times. Connects to bluetooth but the GoFigure app just hangs and hangs with a spinning wheel. It was working yesterday!


----------



## Progisus

SteveHulk said:


> Not really.
> 
> I use Android and Windows. Not MAC OS.
> 
> You have anyway not said EXACTLY what you did with cantata when installed to create playlists that were acceptable to gofigure.


OK...so there is a windows version as well. Assuming you get it installed... just point it to your poly /2Go and once connected make the playlists and they will be installed on the poly as you are connected to it. I didn’t have any more detailed instructions. Poking around will make sense. I made lists for the albums I wanted. When play is started it can only be from first to last by skipping fwd or rev. The gofigure app is pretty lame but this gives the best sound.  imho


----------



## jonnyt

hardinge said:


> Sooooo frustrating. 30mins just spent mucking around with 2go connection. Restarted everything multiple times. Connects to bluetooth but the GoFigure app just hangs and hangs with a spinning wheel. It was working yesterday!


exactly my issue today. I got a couple of hours yesterday of uninterrupted playback yet today, in the same spot, in view of my router, I get 2 seconds of each track before skipping.
I'm working from home so I haven't got time to do much more than a few restarts, which didn't work.

So I've switched to a dragonfly from my iPad to listen to music (which surprise surprise, has zero connection issues) while my beautiful Chord brick stares back at me.
I'll try it again tomorrow...


----------



## SteveHulk

Progisus said:


> OK...so there is a windows version as well. Assuming you get it installed... just point it to your poly /2Go and once connected make the playlists and they will be installed on the poly as you are connected to it. I didn’t have any more detailed instructions. Poking around will make sense. I made lists for the albums I wanted. When play is started it can only be from first to last by skipping fwd or rev. The gofigure app is pretty lame but this gives the best sound.  imho


You and I clearly have radically different understandings of the word "EXACTLY." 😔


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 20, 2020)

Perhaps Matt Bartlett has some advice on creating these playlists automatically, in a location on an sd card and of a format acceptable to gofigure...

Windows, Android, and iOS versions please.


----------



## canfabulous

Everyone updated their firmware?


----------



## Progisus

SteveHulk said:


> You and I clearly have radically different understandings of the word "EXACTLY." 😔


Being a retired PLC programmer... give me the equipment/software and I’ll figure it out. Sorry but manual writing I left to others.


----------



## Doody

canfabulous said:


> Everyone updated their firmware?


1.0.3

What's changed, @Matt Bartlett ?

Doody


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> 1.0.3
> 
> What's changed, @Matt Bartlett ?
> 
> Doody


I've already asked Matt twice.
Those wagons are obviously circled closer than I thought


----------



## canfabulous

Doesn't tell you much, but this is what I got via an update from a German distributor;
- minor bug fixes
- More wifi compatibility
- visibility of ". aif "- files via DLNA / MPD

The update process was smooth on my end, although I wish there was a bit more feedback in the GoFigure app vs it appearing to crash!


----------



## Doody

canfabulous said:


> Doesn't tell you much, but this is what I got via an update from a German distributor;
> - minor bug fixes
> - More wifi compatibility
> - visibility of ". aif "- files via DLNA / MPD
> ...


IKR? I was certain my update failed - but it didn't.

Doody


----------



## Mark S

SteveHulk said:


> I have done quite a lot of reading and nowhere have I found the slightest reference to generating the playlists _automatically._
> 
> Because gofigure will only work via preloaded playlists then at minimum a playlist per album is needed.
> 
> My library on the sd card has _hundreds _of albums and there is no way I'm going to generate a playlist for each album manually.



I know it is not ideal, but Rigelian makes creating a playlist pretty easy.


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> 1.0.3
> 
> What's changed, @Matt Bartlett ?
> 
> Doody


I have already quoted him in this post.
@gryffe obviously expects far more details or bug fixes.


----------



## gryffe

miketlse said:


> I have already quoted him in this post.
> @gryffe obviously expects far more details or bug fixes.


I expect Chord to comment, not some random guy on a forum - no offence to yourself.


----------



## Mark S

I was on Amazon today and saw a 1TB sd card from SanDisc for $259.  I am using two 512's because that was the biggest sd card I could find about a month ago.  Has anyone tried the SanDisc 1TB card.  The $259 price didn't seem too bad and helps with the "one card at a time" issue.


----------



## Doody

Mark S said:


> I was on Amazon today and saw a 1TB sd card from SanDisc for $259.  I am using two 512's because that was the biggest sd card I could find about a month ago.  Has anyone tried the SanDisc 1TB card.  The $259 price didn't seem too bad and helps with the "one card at a time" issue.


yes, i have one sandisk 1tb and a 512. looking to swap the latter out for the former (my collection is about 1.6TB).

works great. no drama. never had an issue with it.

fwiw, they occasionally go on sale - i think they dropped to $189 for a day last week or the week before on Amazon.

doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Mark S said:


> I know it is not ideal, but Rigelian makes creating a playlist pretty easy.


Rigellian only runs on iOS, so yes it is not ideal.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> Rigellian only runs on iOS, so yes it is not ideal.


And it is not just a question of creating playlists but of doing it AUTOMATICALLY for hundreds of albums, all the while making sure the pathnames are properly RELATIVE, and making sure that the playlists are LOCATED in the only place it seems that gofigure will look ie the root directory of the sd card. 

This is not easy so don't wave your hands and pretend it is. 

And those of you who claim to HAVE DONE THIS, put some SODDING DETAILS in your posts because without DETAILS you have NO CREDIBILITY. 😡😡😡


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> I expect Chord to comment, not some random guy on a forum - no offence to yourself.


No offence taken.


----------



## SteveHulk

Mark S said:


> I was on Amazon today and saw a 1TB sd card from SanDisc for $259.  I am using two 512's because that was the biggest sd card I could find about a month ago.  Has anyone tried the SanDisc 1TB card.  The $259 price didn't seem too bad and helps with the "one card at a time" issue.


Just be aware that it might be a fake. In your position I would order that from a reputable supplier such as Newegg or B&H Photo Video.


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> IKR? I was certain my update failed - but it didn't.
> 
> Doody


Likewise.

After the process "completed" (ie looked like it had crashed partway through) I was fully expecting the 2go to be a brick. 

It did not inspire confidence.


----------



## soundify




----------



## Progisus

SteveHulk said:


> And it is not just a question of creating playlists but of doing it AUTOMATICALLY for hundreds of albums, all the while making sure the pathnames are properly RELATIVE, and making sure that the playlists are LOCATED in the only place it seems that gofigure will look ie the root directory of the sd card.
> 
> This is not easy so don't wave your hands and pretend it is.
> 
> And those of you who claim to HAVE DONE THIS, put some SODDING DETAILS in your posts because without DETAILS you have NO CREDIBILITY. 😡😡😡


May I suggest you put a little work in and try my suggestion. 👆👆Just google Cantata music player for windows. Once installed and connected to 2Go just add albums as playlists and they will install automatically on the connected 2GO. I don’t need your cred just a little thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SteveHulk

Progisus said:


> May I suggest you put a little work in and try my suggestion. 👆👆Just google Cantata music player for windows. Once installed and connected to 2Go just add albums as playlists and they will install automatically on the connected 2GO. I don’t need your cred just a little thanks for the suggestion.


If I had solved this problem and YOU were asking ME for the solution I would have posted a DETAILED response telling you EXACTLY what I did so you could replicate it yourself. 

Your replies are content-free vague piffle and do not merit any gratitude.


----------



## Progisus

I’m sorry you feel that way. I’ll leave this conversation. Maybe someone else dares to help.


----------



## radnor (Jul 20, 2020)

PORTABLE MSCALER: I have been having a discussion with the creator of HQ PLAYER on the ROON forum. Looks like entirely possible BUT also looks like CHORD has crippled the 2GO... read on:

Jussi (HQ Player): "Yes, the MScaler type functionality is in HQPlayer. And NAA endpoint functionality is very light weight and can run on small devices, could probably run on 2Go as well."

Sounds good right??? Unfortunately no... and this would explain all the streaming issues we have... Do not expect to see a fix coming from CHORD... EVER: " However Realistically, only if you use the 2Go via Ethernet. The Wi-Fi chipset in the 2Go is garbage. It is 2.4GHz only and only advertises a single 65Mb/s stream, making it an old/crappy chip even by 802.11n standards. Keep in mind, that 65Mb/s is theoretical max, and real world will be closer to half /two-thirds that. 768k PCM is ~50Mb/s, which has no chance of working reliably on the 2Go’s Wi-Fi. This is a big part of why the folks over on head-fi are reporting problems with the 2Go streaming even at 192k, and 384k being absolutely broken over Wi-Fi when targeting it via Roon."

CHORD this is an absolute disgrace for a device costing this much. You crippled a device that could have been EPIC.

ALSO while we all raise this... CHORD is fully aware of this and remains quiet.... and do not just come out and say: "The 2GO cannot and will never be able to handle files streamed over wireless above 192KHZ".

This company is losing trust.... fast.

TO WRAP... THE 2GO WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO STREAM WIRELESS ABOVE 192 RELIABLY... THIS IS NOT A FW FIX... REQUIRES A NEW WIRELESS CHIP.

CASE CLOSED

I called it a few days ago... this time next year anyone that has not read this discussion will still be complaining about this BS.


----------



## Luvdac

@SteveHulk , I have similar issues and requests regarding playlists in 2go. I have tried making batch playlists using cantata. No go. It can only do one album at a time afaik. Mp3tag makes short shrift of making playlists but they won't be recognised in 2go unless all tracks are in the root folder along with the playlists. Eehhh...
This software is really rudimentary to say the least. 
1200 USD? GET REAL CHORD!


----------



## Doody

radnor said:


> "The Wi-Fi chipset in the 2Go is garbage. It is 2.4GHz only and only advertises a single 65Mb/s stream, making it an old/crappy chip even by 802.11n standards. Keep in mind, that 65Mb/s is theoretical max, and real world will be closer to half /two-thirds that. 768k PCM is ~50Mb/s, which has no chance of working reliably on the 2Go’s Wi-Fi. This is a big part of why the folks over on head-fi are reporting problems with the 2Go streaming even at 192k, and 384k being absolutely broken over Wi-Fi when targeting it via Roon."



@Matt Bartlett can you guys comment on this chipset claim? I appreciate that Jussi may not be on your Christmas card list, but he's by NO means clueless.

I pre-ordered and owned an M Scaler. Sold it to switch to HQP (sorry!).

I'd love to see 2go support NAA. Any chance?

Doody


----------



## radnor

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett can you guys comment on this chipset claim? I appreciate that Jussi may not be on your Christmas card list, but he's by NO means clueless.
> 
> I pre-ordered and owned an M Scaler. Sold it to switch to HQP (sorry!).
> 
> ...


The second quote was not jussi but another chap quite knowledgeable in the roon forum.

from my understanding based on jussi response...  hqplayer NAA could easily run on 2go compute but the cheapo wireless chip Chord chose will make it impossible.... along with the above 192 streaming issues we are having. Unfortunate. However matt should chime in here.  Give us a 2GO + with 5G and HQ player. The V1 is turning into a bit of a joke.


----------



## Luvdac

Even though I just love the sound of the 2go, is it maybe time for a product recall? Take another 6months to an year but give us a working modern 2go.


----------



## jarnopp

Poly can stream just fine at Roon’s max WiFi transmission rate. I don’t see why 2Go couldn’t (or wouldn’t be able to at some point). There may be some conflict of interest between Chord and HQP, but that happens. If there isn’t cooperation, the best approach will hopefully win out in the end


----------



## radnor (Jul 21, 2020)

SO a little more detail from my friend on the ROON forum about the crippled 2GO WIFI CHIP. TBH it is false advertising to say this is a hi-rez wireless streamer... if you start to run into trouble at 96 and it's simply incapable of streaming things above 192... CHORD really eff'd this up:

SHORT VERSION (WHICH EXACTLY EXPLAIN ALL THE ISSUES I HAVE HAD WITH 3 DIFFERENT ROUTER SETUPS):
"As you can see, reported by my Meraki (==enterprise oriented kit), the 2Go only supports a single stream. This means real-world it will get max data rate of around 20-25Mb/s, assuming “normal” interference levels and NO OTHER DEVICES on the 2.4Ghz channel consuming anything more than trivial amounts of bandwidth (e.g., your kid firing up a 2.4Ghz-only phone or laptop and streaming Disney+ at the same time will absolutely kill you).192k PCM (~12.5Mb/s) could work, but is likely to have hiccups. 384k PCM (~25Mb/s) MIGHT work when the stars are aligned, but is more or less doomed. And as said before, 768k (~50Mb/s) will never work."

LONG VERSION:
So I saw this got reposted over on head-fi (where I do not have an account), so I figured I’d give a bit more background here. Sorry for the wall of text…

Wi-Fi transmission rates have three main factors that determine their maximum theoretical bandwidth: channel width, symbol encoding scheme, and stream count.

On 2.4Ghz, channel width is fixed at 20Mhz. (Use of 40Mhz on 2.4Ghz is considered very bad neighborship – the only practical real-world usage is for point-to-point wireless links using highly directional antennas such as a Yagi.) On 5Ghz, wider channels are supported. 802.11n supports 40Mhz channels. 802.11ac and 802.11ax support up to 160Mhz channels, but that’s not really practical in the real world, except for the afore-mentioned point-to-point links. Realistic maximum is 80Mhz channels, which can work OK in the home where you typically have low density deployments. (But keep in mind density is not affected by just your kit, but all your surrounding neighbor’s kit as well.) For enterprise, channel width is usually restricted to 40Mhz, and even restricting everything to 20Mhz is quite common for mid to very dense deployments (e.g., stadiums).

The symbol encoding scheme is a variable sliding scale, referred to as the “MCS index”. The client and the AP each exchange frames indicating their max supported index. (The index actually encodes both the symbol encoding scheme and the stream count, but don’t worry about that.) They then attempt to run the connection at the maximum rate both support. For 802.11n, that would be 64-QAM encoding with 400ns guard interval, which gives a max possible rate of 72Mb/s per 20Mhz channel stream. The 2Go advertisement of 65Mb/s indicates it does not support the top MCS index, instead one down. Now, I keep mentioning “theoretical maximum”, because in the real world, you will almost never communicate at maximum signal rate. The client and AP are constantly re-evaluating the symbol encoding selection to maximize bandwidth as RF conditions change. And change they do – _constantly_. There is so much interference from other devices, wall penetration reducing single strength, multipath reflections, etc., that your average real-world rates are often only half the theoretical max, and can frequently be MUCH WORSE. It’s not uncommon to see single-stream 2.4Ghz top out at around 20-25Mbit/s. And that’s BEFORE you factor in Wi-Fi is a shared, half-duplex medium and other devices on your network will steal time slots, reducing those rates further. Hence why 384k PCM, which is ~25Mb/s continuous, is going to be extremely unreliable on a single-stream 2.4Ghz channel. And the ~50Mb/s of a 768k PCM (or DSD512) is a complete and utter fantasy. (While not directly relevant here, since the 2Go is an 802.11n device, 802.11ac and 802.11ax introduce more modern encoding schemes capable of even higher symbol rates within the same channel width.)

The third factor is concurrent spatial streams. Wi-Fi is based on spread spectrum technology, whereby the signal is sent on different frequencies within the channel using a mapping pattern such that the energy is “spread” across the spectrum. Using multiple radios (each with their own antenna), with their transmissions offset in the spreading pattern from each other, you can effectively transmit multiple “streams” at the same time within a single channel. There are practical limits to this, however, both in physical terms (e.g., you need separate radios, antennas and sufficient power for each stream) and electromagnetic terms (e.g., they will interfere with each other if there is not enough spacing between them, making the signal unrecoverable at the receiver). 802.11n supports a maximum of four streams. In practice, only access points support the full four streams. Most client solutions were 1x1 (single receive, single transmit – typically used for IoT devices and other low bandwidth/cheap/etc devices), 2x1 (2 receive, 1 transmit – typically used by cheap to mid tier laptops where download is more important than upload), 2x2 (high end laptops) or 3x(2|3) (extremely rare, very high end laptops – plus some PCI Wi-Fi cards for fixed-in-place desktops).






image740×1062 70.4 KB

As you can see, reported by my Meraki (==enterprise oriented kit), the 2Go only supports a single stream. This means real-world it will get max data rate of around 20-25Mb/s, assuming “normal” interference levels and NO OTHER DEVICES on the 2.4Ghz channel consuming anything more than trivial amounts of bandwidth (e.g., your kid firing up a 2.4Ghz-only phone or laptop and streaming Disney+ at the same time will absolutely kill you). 192k PCM (~12.5Mb/s) could work, but is likely to have hiccups. 384k PCM (~25Mb/s) MIGHT work when the stars are aligned, but is more or less doomed. And as said before, 768k (~50Mb/s) will never work.


Had Chord used a dual stream solution, the’d have bought the 2Go a bit of headroom such that 384k would probably work most of the time, and 768k could work when the stars are aligned, but would largely be unreliable. Better yet to have used a dual-band, dual stream solution, as then you end up with four times the real-world bandwidth of the solution they implemented. Even 768k could work then, though it would probably still suffer hiccups. Big advantage to 5Ghz is way more channels, too, so much less interference from your neighbors/etc, making for a far more reliable signal (=higher real-world symbol rates on average).


----------



## radnor (Jul 21, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> Poly can stream just fine at Roon’s max WiFi transmission rate. I don’t see why 2Go couldn’t (or wouldn’t be able to at some point). There may be some conflict of interest between Chord and HQP, but that happens. If there isn’t cooperation, the best approach will hopefully win out in the end


sorry this is NOT true. I have mojopoly and suffer the identical issues... and based on the above FORGET about HQP in any capacity in its current hardware config... aint happening.

I can only think that someone at CHORD has a brother with an external dev shop that sold them on a load of BS. I'd demand my dev dollars back... clear violation of any SLA if Chord actually put one in place with the 3rd party.

If CHORD at least acknowledged this I would not be as pissed off as I am right now. Personally I feel as if I have been deceived... with all the BS from Matt in the Poly forum and this one over the last 2 years instead of just coming out and saying... "hey guys... our wifi chip is crap so don't attempt to stream over 192khz." The hours of frustration burned... I can never get back.


----------



## Luvdac

@Matt Bartlett, care to comment?


----------



## SteveHulk

Luvdac said:


> @SteveHulk , I have similar issues and requests regarding playlists in 2go. I have tried making batch playlists using cantata. No go. It can only do one album at a time afaik. Mp3tag makes short shrift of making playlists but they won't be recognised in 2go unless all tracks are in the root folder along with the playlists. Eehhh...
> This software is really rudimentary to say the least.
> 1200 USD? GET REAL CHORD!


I did not realise that not only do the playlists have to be in the root folder of the sd card but the TRACKS also?? This is a vital piece of information. I have not seen this mentioned anywhere else. Now I realise why even my test playlists never worked. 

However this makes the job of automating this process even harder. I have seen windows command line scripts that flatten a folder structure automatically, assuming that this didn't create filename conflicts which it easily could. 

If this is done, however then when mp3tag (or whatever) identifies an album using the id3 track data there remains the problem of automatically generating the corresponding playlist filename. If id3 data is used to do this then I think many illegal filenames will be generated. 

With a folder structure still in place the playlist filename could in all cases legally be the folder name of the leaf folder that contains the tracks. Even this assumes that the tracks are organised into folders according to the albums. 

Even so, if by some miracle this process ever did complete successfully, all gofigure would show would be a flat list of horrible playlist filenames. There would anyway be no artwork associated. When browsing my library for something to play it is the artwork that is the trigger for me. 

For these reasons I'm calling it a day on this effort. 

When out and about I will have to make my phone the WiFi hotspot because - for reasons detailed in my previous posts - it does not work with the 2go in its hotspot mode. 

I'm not at all happy about this. Normally with a Note 9 I can leave the house with a full charge in my phone and have no issue with running out of juice. Now I'm going to have to consider taking a battery pack or a charger, and charging cables with me each time I want to go for a wander with the music.


----------



## gryffe

radnor said:


> *If CHORD at least acknowledged this I would not be as pissed off as I am right now*. Personally I feel as if I have been deceived... with all the BS from Matt in the Poly forum and this one over the last 2 years instead of just coming out and saying... "hey guys... our wifi chip is crap so don't attempt to stream over 192khz." The hours of frustration burned... I can never get back.



Must admit, the lack of acknowledgement from @Matt Bartlett and Chord is what pisses me off big time. I realise they are probably very busy, BUT there are major problems needing addressed with this product and just a little bit of empathy from Chord is all that is required. Just let us know what the short term plan is, that's all any of us would ask, or indeed expect.


----------



## Luvdac

SteveHulk said:


> I did not realise that not only do the playlists have to be in the root folder of the sd card but the TRACKS also?? This is a vital piece of information. I have not seen this mentioned anywhere else. Now I realise why even my test playlists never worked.


The tracks need to be in the  root directory only for playlists made in mp3tag. Playlists made in cantata somehow work  with tracks in their respective folders. Problem is I havent figured out how to make individual album playlists for the individual album folders all in one go. I've only managed one album folder at a time in cantata.


----------



## Luvdac

on a side note, I am finding music playback via roon more satisfying than sd card playback. Somehow the sd card playback sounds a bit recessed vs a fuller sound over wifi ex roon.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> on a side note, I am finding music playback via roon more satisfying than sd card playback. Somehow the sd card playback sounds a bit recessed vs a fuller sound over wifi ex roon.


Makes sense.... similar to how adding something like SOTM and ROON NUC gave me an appreciable bump in SQ... I noticed it on my Poly last year when I set up the new gear. Separate server and core increase SQ.


----------



## radnor

gryffe said:


> Must admit, the lack of acknowledgement from @Matt Bartlett and Chord is what pisses me off big time. I realise they are probably very busy, BUT there are major problems needing addressed with this product and just a little bit of empathy from Chord is all that is required. Just let us know what the short term plan is, that's all any of us would ask, or indeed expect.


Very busy with what? Certainly not a new recently launched product and making loyal customers happy.... what could be more important!!!


----------



## ubs28

radnor said:


> SO a little more detail from my friend on the ROON forum about the crippled 2GO WIFI CHIP. TBH it is false advertising to say this is a hi-rez wireless streamer... if you start to run into trouble at 96 and it's simply incapable of streaming things above 192... CHORD really eff'd this up:
> 
> SHORT VERSION (WHICH EXACTLY EXPLAIN ALL THE ISSUES I HAVE HAD WITH 3 DIFFERENT ROUTER SETUPS):
> "As you can see, reported by my Meraki (==enterprise oriented kit), the 2Go only supports a single stream. This means real-world it will get max data rate of around 20-25Mb/s, assuming “normal” interference levels and NO OTHER DEVICES on the 2.4Ghz channel consuming anything more than trivial amounts of bandwidth (e.g., your kid firing up a 2.4Ghz-only phone or laptop and streaming Disney+ at the same time will absolutely kill you).192k PCM (~12.5Mb/s) could work, but is likely to have hiccups. 384k PCM (~25Mb/s) MIGHT work when the stars are aligned, but is more or less doomed. And as said before, 768k (~50Mb/s) will never work."
> ...



That is quite interesting. I always found that my Samsung 4K TV is a far better streamer, even being stable with far higher bandwidths (4K resolution with 5.1 audio).

Would be really funny if $1300 streamer is technically worse than a TV, if the Wifi chip is that bad like you discovered.


----------



## vourt

So trying again to learn here how to play non-Roon related music, in Windows. Such as Spotify or Soundcloud. Is that possible not trough the Bluetooth connection?


----------



## radnor

ubs28 said:


> That is quite interesting. I always found that my Samsung 4K TV is a far better streamer, even being stable with far higher bandwidths (4K resolution with 5.1 audio).
> 
> Would be really funny if $1300 streamer is technically worse than a TV, if the Wifi chip is that bad like you discovered.


Yes... it’s entirely misleading... sitting here now 5 feet from router glitching out at 192.... thinking of throwing this against wall.


----------



## uzi2

radnor said:


> Yes... it’s entirely misleading... sitting here now 5 feet from router glitching out at 192.... thinking of throwing this against wall.


Even the Pi4 is equipped with dual band Wi-Fi. It will stream 705k/768k NAA on Wi-Fi when in direct sight of the router, but I use it with ethernet cable in my permanent setup.


----------



## jonnyt

Ugh, I both want this news about the garbage wifi chip to be true, so we can stop investigating the issue but I also don't want it to be true as that would mean that as a group, we have collectively spend hundreds if not thousands of hours beta testing this unit, becoming frustrated, reporting our concerns and results back to Chord over their support email and this forum all for nothing.

All this testing for nothing, all these comments and discussions for nothing, all those hours of playing with wifi, buying new network gear and being frustrated at our expensive music player that doesn't work FOR NOTHING.

The unit is hamstrung by a wifi chip that is not fit for purpose in a £50 phone, let alone a £1000 streaming unit attached to a £2000 DAC

If true, that Chord would so egregiously cut corners on the wifi chip of a premium streaming product is deeply deeply disappointing.

What, to me, is so much worse, is that they would let all of us waste our time, money and energy trying to fix the connection issues when they must have known all along that their bargain basement chip was the bottleneck and nothing we do on our end will make any difference. 

I'm not sure I have ever been more disappointed with a company's behaviour in terms of personally wasting my time and not coming clean for their mistakes.

@Matt Bartlett  it would be wonderful to get an official confirmation on the allegations above to put our minds at rest. Plus some guidance on whether there will be a product recall before we start returning our units.
Thanks


----------



## gryffe

Sadly all that you say is true Jonnyt, and can't help thinking Chord have scored a massive own goal by taking the circling the wagons approach. I could be wrong, but I think most of us would have been happy with some honest feedback from them,and the offer to either return the 2Go or stick it out with the promise of gradual improvements.
I have never went down this route before, but would Trading Standards or some other regulatory group be an option for the many disaffected on here?


----------



## radnor (Jul 21, 2020)

gryffe said:


> Sadly all that you say is true Jonnyt, and can't help thinking Chord have scored a massive own goal by taking the circling the wagons approach. I could be wrong, but I think most of us would have been happy with some honest feedback from them,and the offer to either return the 2Go or stick it out with the promise of gradual improvements.
> I have never went down this route before, but would Trading Standards or some other regulatory group be an option for the many disaffected on here?


There are no gradual improvements possible. This is a HARDWARE problem NOT a FIRMWARE problem. IT IS UNFIXABLE. Anything above 96k is at risk of glitching with the current WiFi chipset... and over 192 forget it.  This party is over. Chord has led the entire community on for years starting with Poly. I now also better understand the rationale behind MQA.... yet rob watts would rather wage a religious war.


----------



## gryffe

radnor said:


> There are no gradual improvements possible. This is a HARDWARE problem NOT a FIRMWARE problem. IT IS UNFIXABLE. Anything above 96k is a risk of glitching with the current WiFi chipset... and over 192 forget it.  This party is over. Chord has led the entire community on for years starting with Poly.


Well that being the case Chord need to:
1)Make a statement to the contrary, or a statement confirming this.
2)If hardware solution required, do a product recall.


----------



## jonnyt

gryffe said:


> would Trading Standards or some other regulatory group be an option for the many disaffected on here?


I am not an expert but I would imagine not.
Chord can say: "Well, if your unit is close to a wifi router, in a house with no neighbours utilising the 2.4GHz band and you have no other items in your house using the wifi, you can _theoretically_ stream high res files up to 192ish".
And if you plug in via ethernet cable, you can bypass our crappy wifi chip and you're good to go!"

Did Chord ever _specifically_ guarantee that the 2go would stream very high res files over wifi? Did they ever _specifically_ say that you wouldn't need _absolutely ideal_ wifi conditions in order to even stream at all?

If not, we're at the mercy of how ethical they want to be to disappointed customers right now.


----------



## radnor (Jul 21, 2020)

gryffe said:


> Well that being the case Chord need to:
> 1)Make a statement to the contrary, or a statement confirming this.
> 2)If hardware solution required, do a product recall.


They can’t deny it.  See data above and 3rd party analysis of chip capability.... the numbers don’t lie bud. The only rational here is that Chord has been grossly defrauded by their developer.... and lacking internal networking engineering capability were snowed by the dev promising “FW” fixes.... if not this then Chord has deceived all of us knowingly.


----------



## gryffe

jonnyt said:


> I am not an expert but I would imagine not.
> Chord can say: *"Well, if your unit is close to a wifi router, in a house with no neighbours utilising the 2.4GHz band and you have no other items in your house using the wifi, you can theoretically stream high res files up to 192ish".
> And if you plug in via ethernet cable, you can bypass our crappy wifi chip and you're good to go!"*
> 
> ...



Well surely Trading Standards can insist that Chord put this in bold type on all their advertising, and on a sticker on the 2Go box    
*"Well, if your unit is close to a wifi router, in a house with no neighbours utilising the 2.4GHz band and you have no other items in your house using the wifi, you can theoretically stream high res files up to 192ish".
And if you plug in via ethernet cable, you can bypass our crappy wifi chip and you're good to go!"*


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 21, 2020)

radnor said:


> There are no gradual improvements possible. This is a HARDWARE problem NOT a FIRMWARE problem. IT IS UNFIXABLE. Anything above 96k is at risk of glitching with the current WiFi chipset... and over 192 forget it.  This party is over. Chord has led the entire community on for years starting with Poly. I now also better understand the rationale behind MQA.... yet rob watts would rather wage a religious war.



Can you please stop capitalising everything, no need to shout. I am sure we all have rather good hearing in being on here 

I cannot help but find all this drama rather amusing. For what it is worth, I still really enjoy this product. Luckily I don't have any files bigger than 192khz anyway.

However, I would be disappointed if it turned out to be true that a £1000 product can have such crippled wifi capabilities..

I understand that margin is king but I would have thought that things would be ever so slightly skewed the other way after Poly..


----------



## radnor (Jul 21, 2020)

I just thought of a hack that may help. I changed the PWD for my 2.4 ghz net to ensure there are no other devices using it other than 2go... will test for next 48hrs and report back. So with this config... 2go is now exclusively using 2.4.  Everything else is relegated to 5 ghz.


----------



## jonnyt

radnor said:


> I just thought of a hack that may help. I changed the PWD for my 2.4 ghz net to ensure there are no other devices using it other than 2go... will test for next 48hrs and report back. So with this config... 2go is now exclusively using 2.4.  Everything else is relegated to 5 ghz.


Don't get your hopes up, I switched everything over to 5GHz a while back and still have very patchy connectivity streaming FLAC files on my otherwise empty 2.4GHz channel


----------



## stancorrected

radnor said:


> .....2go is now exclusively using 2.4.  Everything else is relegated to 5 ghz.



"Promoted" to  5ghz, I would have thought. I live on the 10th floor of an apartment building and I'm surrounded by other residents' 2.4 Ghz WiFi signals, 10 unique SSIDs at last count. By contrast, mine is  the only 5gz signal I can detect, and everthing is set up using that WiFi band, Chord's Mojo and 2go excepted. In my view, it was a poor and puzzling decision to stick with a single 2.4 Ghz WiFi band. Add in no Google cast, no airplay 2, and while we're at it, micro usb charging, the 2go is disappointingly old school tech which limits it's future functionality and flexibility. Having said all that, when it runs glitch free (and it does for me, mostly running Roon), it sounds fantastic.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 21, 2020)

I must say all this grief about WiFi does make my own woes about the bloody playlists seem rather trivial 😀😀

On the other hand... Maybe it makes the question of playback controlled by gofigure over Bluetooth without WiFi involvement even more urgent 🤔

I can say that when I switched the WiFi hosting from the 2go to my phone it seemed that there was a bump in SQ of the sort usually associated with reduction in noise. That is to say more detail.

I also wonder if part of the whole problem with WiFi on Poly and 2go might be technical issues of shielding the audio circuit from WiFi related electromagnetic noise in devices that have such a small form factor. Maybe this kind of issue drove some of the technical choices made in the WiFi chips and not just costs.

I remember trying to use the mojo strapped to an active phone and it being impossible due to the WiFi and mobile data noise breaking through from the phone. I ended up having to use an older phone in airplane mode exclusively for the mojo - not ideal as I then had two phones to carry around.

I am finding it a little difficult to believe that in a device with a final price point of £1000 that the money saved by not using a superior WiFi chip would be significant, but it might be so. Just what do these chips actually cost?


----------



## Doody (Jul 21, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I am finding it a little difficult to believe that in a device with a final price point of £1000 that the money saved by not using a superior WiFi chip would be significant, but it might be so. Just what do these chips actually cost?


$3 to $5 each (in volume) will more than get you there.

This of course assumes the antennas and integration efforts are on par with the less-capable chips - which one assumes they should be, but I could be wrong there.

Doody


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Ok apologies for the long posts but I'm going to try and answer everything in one go as
at the moment I am currently unable to be on Head-Fi as I would have previously been.

No one can deny that 2Go uses 2.4Ghz WiFi and it was widely advertised as such.
I won't cover the same ground again but there were technical reasons for doing this
over the option to use 5Ghz. Whilst I know it is a point of contention and widely discussed
on here we have no plans to change and 2Go will remain as it is.

The addition of the Ethernet port was based on direct feedback from Poly customers and
was added specifically for more demanding applications where you have the option
of higher speed and bandwidth than you will ever achieve using WiFi.
And before you ask yes I realise that using a cable means that 2Go/Hugo2 is no longer
portable but we know that the vast majority of customers use the products in a
fixed location where this is less of an issue and Ethernet just provides an option for
far better connectivity.

Looking at the issue with Roon then I'm afraid that I am not going to talk about it too much on here.
We will work with Roon as we always have done and find out what is going on.
However I can say that using Roon with a streaming service and upsampling at the same time will be using a lot
of bandwidth but from our testing it would appear to be working. I admit you need to
use a high performance router but this should be expected for this sort of more advanced use case.
I personally use an Netgear Orbi RBR50 and if I repeat the same tests you are running on here
it just works. Of course we understand that 2.4Ghz has limited throughput but we are not trying to stream in real time
so potentially it just about the buffering involved but that is a complex issue as it is tied into the requirements
of Roon which we will discuss with them.

For the moment I would encourage you all with this issue to email support@chordelectronics.co.uk so we can collate all the
information together.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Moving on to upsampling in then it is fair to say that we do have a completely different philosophy.
We stand by our view that a dedicated hardware upsampler is going to outperform a software product
running on a computer.
Most examples just use a long tap length filter but that is only part of the solution and in addition you need a well
designed algorithm such as the WTA we have in M Scaler. On top of that M Scaler has galvanic isolation and because it
is designed to be very low powered using a dedicated board and power supply components it will by default have
lower noise than you will ever get by running software on an inherently noisy computer.
Our message has always been if you are not using M Scaler then try to keep music in it's native format and
let the DAC do the work for optimum performance. Of course I can't stop you using another upsampling product
and everyone is entitled to their own opinion and decisions on what product sounds best to them - that's what makes
this industry both fun and utterly frustrating at the same time.

I know there will be follow up questions and comments but I encourage you to use the support email as much as possible as
I am not able to monitor or respond to all the messages on here just at the moment.


----------



## jonnyt

Matt, so it fair to say that where on your website it says the following:

*PCM and DSD Support:*
44.1kHz – 768kHZ (16bit – 32bit) | DSD 64 to DSD 256 (via DoP)

It should probably also include a disclaimer that only the lowest of these settings are available over wifi and you will need an ethernet connection for the rest?

Also, could you please address the claims above that you are using a bargain basement single point wifi chip with absolute maximum rate of  65Mb/s over literally perfect conditions (with nobody in yours or any neighbouring apartments utilizing the 2.4GHz wifi band at all)?

I would love to stop the user testing I am performing for free and updating your support email with. So if you can confirm that the wifi chip inside the 2go is the low-spec one discussed above, I think we have discovered the reason for the crappy connection that most of us are complaining about haven't we?

(and to clarify, I don't upsample at all)


----------



## SteveHulk

Matt Bartlett said:


> Moving on to upsampling in then it is fair to say that we do have a completely different philosophy.
> We stand by our view that a dedicated hardware upsampler is going to outperform a software product
> running on a computer.


So just to clarify... 

For hugo 2 owners your preferred solution for streaming at home is to use 2go (on ethernet) >> 2yu >> mscalar >> hugo 2 >> headphones? 

A bit of a cocktail of form factors, isn't it? 😳🤔


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> There are no gradual improvements possible. This is a HARDWARE problem NOT a FIRMWARE problem. IT IS UNFIXABLE. Anything above 96k is at risk of glitching with the current WiFi chipset... and over 192 forget it.  This party is over. Chord has led the entire community on for years starting with Poly. I now also better understand the rationale behind MQA.... yet rob watts would rather wage a religious war.



I still say if Poly can do it, it should be possible for 2Go, unless the chipset is not the same and worse than Poly’s. Poly is working near-flawlessly. When I first trouble-shot with my original router a few years back, channel 1 seemed to work best (had the least interference from neighbors). @radnor, once there is a vaccine, I’d invite you over to try 2Go on my simple but working network to get another data point. If you are in Oakland, you might even be able to access it from where you are.


----------



## SteveHulk

Matt Bartlett said:


> ... 2.4Ghz has limited throughput but we are not trying to stream in real time
> so potentially it just about the buffering involved but that is a complex issue as it is tied into the requirements
> of Roon which we will discuss with them.


I am confused. 

Even with buffering the average data rate still has to be sufficient to support the rate required by the audio stream. So with buffering the times when no data is being transferred and the buffer is emptying have to be made up for by an even higher data rate when the buffer is being replenished. 

Buffering does not increase average data transfer rate, it only removes the requirement that the channel be connected all the time, and enables devices that transfer data at different rates to synchronise with each other. 

Have I missed something?


----------



## jonnyt

SteveHulk said:


> Have I missed something?


No, I don't think you have.
If these connectivity issues are due to roon buffering issues, i will eat my 2go...

I get exactly the same connectivity issues when trying to stream from Tidal.

I imagine Chord are currently trying to come up with multiple, plausible-sounding reasons why their premium hi-res streamer is unable to stream without having to admit they cut corners by installing a bargain basement, not-fit-for-purpose wifi chipset.

I also don't think the user base on this forum is going to fall for it.

Telling us they get good connectivity in lab conditions isn't much use for those of us who don't live in labs, who have neighbours and kids using the wifi.

And telling us that using their £4k mScaler is better than trying to stream upsampled data is entirely irrelevant while the rest of us are discussing issues with simple FLAC streaming through the 2go's cheap, single band, low-capacity wifi chip...


----------



## canfabulous

jonnyt said:


> If these connectivity issues are due to roon buffering issues, i will eat my 2go...



LOL, could be a bit chewy!


----------



## Luvdac

Matt Bartlett said:


> And before you ask yes I realise that using a cable means that 2Go/Hugo2 is no longer
> portable but we know that the vast majority of customers use the products in a
> fixed location where this is less of an issue and Ethernet just provides an option for
> far better connectivity.


Not my use case scenario. Does this mean I need to join the 'majority camp after spending 1200$ of my hard earned money to accommodate your company's failings???



Matt Bartlett said:


> Our message has always been if you are not using M Scaler then try to keep music in it's native format and
> let the DAC do the work for optimum performance. Of course I can't stop you using another upsampling product


I'm getting skips and dropouts on natively encoded 24/192 and dsd 64 files.  Nothing to do with upsampling. I have been reduced to idiot geek status in the house because I manically run around asking family members to make sure their devices are not on the 2.4 ghz band when I'm listening to my music. By the way that does seem to do the trick, at least for as long Im on the music juice, usually an hour or two. But seriously c'mon. This is waaay too geeky. I thought this was supposed to be a plug and play device.


----------



## Luvdac

On an aside, I just found out that my galaxy note 9 locks on to the 2.ghz band when I'm outside on the lawn but won't switch back to the 5ghz band when I'm back in the house. This adds to the 2go's streaming woes. The only way to remedy this is to toggle the WiFi off/on in the phone settings...
Man, Chord is making us Work.


----------



## Doody

If Chord uses a very standard networking chip, it's not at all unlikely that there's a 'better' version of that chip with the same pinouts. A higher-end chip with multi-channel 2.4 support could solve the problems perhaps, and it's possible it wouldn't require any firmware changes. It would require someone brave enough to crack open their 2go and unsolder/solder the chips. That's not me, unfortunately.

Doody


----------



## gryffe

After whinging incessantly that Matt didn't respond to any questions etc, I'll say openly - Thanks for replying Matt.

Doubt many are happy mind you.


----------



## joshnor713

Luvdac said:


> Not my use case scenario. Does this mean I need to join the 'majority camp after spending 1200$ of my hard earned money to accommodate your company's failings??



Reflects the neglect of Google Cast support, because the 'majority', and I guess anyone who matters, has an Apple device.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 21, 2020)

joshnor713 said:


> ... 'majority',  and I guess anyone who matters, has an Apple device.


Don't get me started on that 😔


----------



## Bill Chu

How to create playlist:


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I love my Beyerdynamic T1, yet w 2Go, I’m finding myself using the Xelento more and more. The detail is engaging.


----------



## radnor (Jul 21, 2020)

So as I suspected.... a load of nothing from Matt other than... “dont ever suggest using a software upsampler or rob watts will be angry... shut up and pocket mscaler”

and the whining about the sheer difficulty of getting on headfi.... what a load of $hit.... the guy is dodging and basically said don’t upsample over WiFi and when sitting “plug in a damn Ethernet cable”
🥴


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> On an aside, I just found out that my galaxy note 9 locks on to the 2.ghz band when I'm outside on the lawn but won't switch back to the 5ghz band when I'm back in the house. This adds to the 2go's streaming woes. The only way to remedy this is to toggle the WiFi off/on in the phone settings...
> Man, Chord is making us Work.


Change the password on the 2.4 ghz network and make sure only 2go uses it.


----------



## radnor

Matt Bartlett said:


> Ok apologies for the long posts but I'm going to try and answer everything in one go as
> at the moment I am currently unable to be on Head-Fi as I would have previously been.
> 
> No one can deny that 2Go uses 2.4Ghz WiFi and it was widely advertised as such.
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble pal but rbr50 don’t work... testing in a single user environment is NOT QA


----------



## uzi2 (Jul 21, 2020)

For those who are unhappy with your purchase, it is very clear from recent posts that it won't be fixed by software updates. No need to air your grievances here, just return it through the usual channels as unfit for purpose...
Such a shame as it is so pretty


----------



## radnor

uzi2 said:


> For those who are unhappy with your purchase, it is very clear from recent posts that it won't be fixed by software updates. No need to air your grievances here, just return it through the usual channels as unfit for purpose...
> Such a shame as it is so pretty


Tbh even without upsampling it sounds better than any other DAP. Im just pissed they were not truthful and let us run around like fools wasting precious hours doing our own testing and increasing our frustration quotient.  If they had offered a disclaimer from day 1 id be fine knowing that upsampled and higher bit rate over wifi is a crap shoot.


----------



## SteveHulk

So in order to fix the mixed up form factor issue with the mscalar in the chain are we to expect a "2scalar" that fits between the 2go and the Hugo 2 at some point in the near future?


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> So in order to fix the mixed up form factor issue with the mscalar in the chain are we to expect a "2scalar" that fits between the 2go and the Hugo 2 at some point in the near future?


Not gonna happen.

however at some point in future I expect chord to launch a portable dac + upsampler.  Probably a couple years away. Big opportunity for someone to create a dap that runs hqplayer natively


----------



## SteveHulk

radnor said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> however at some point in future I expect chord to launch a portable dac + upsampler.  Probably a couple years away. Big opportunity for someone to create a dap that runs hqplayer natively


The form factors are presently a mess.

The best dac is in the Chordette form factor and the only upsampler in this form is embedded in a cd player. There is no streamer in this form factor. 

The only other upsampler is in the TT form factor but there is no streamer in this form. 

The only streamers are in the mojo and hugo form factors but there is no upsampler in these forms.

There is no way of having a complete system except in a hotch potch of form factors.

Add to this that the hugo form factor is supposed to be portable (compact, battery-powered) but it does not appear to function at its best unless on a desktop plugged into ethernet. 

Some rationalisation has to occur.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 21, 2020)

Upscaling without hardware should be fine. My Samsung 4K TV also does this for movies without the need of additional hardware.

I actually did not like the Mscalar as I could hear some RF noise (it made my Chord Dave sound brighter). Hence why I did not buy it in the end. I can see a software based solution being better if it doesn't introduce RF noise.


----------



## Widell

My bigget surprise is that Matt did not deny the allegation of a sub oar wifi chip as if it was not true this would be the first thing Chord should dissmiss to not at more fuel on the fire.

If true I urge Chord to do the right thing and recall all units as this is clearly false marketing and sales.

My 2go became a brick after FW 1.0 so had to bw reruened to the retailer to be replaced or repaired! So if the above is true I do not want it anymore as it does not and never will serve the purpose I purchased it for.
And all this €€ and time spent trouble shooting thinking something is wrong with my 100 mbs internet connection and router and all the frustration with the vinylpopsandclicks has just been a waste for a product of €1000+ Which should be plug and play these days, my node2i is, so is my 10 y/o apple TV and airport express....
I hope we get an official reply on this  from Matt As if this is the case I could not be more dissapointed with Chord and will not invest any furter in neither my time nor € on their products.


----------



## MSXX (Jul 21, 2020)

I think you have handled a lot of these questions in fine manner, Matt, but your last message made me confused. As others have stated, I too feel like an idiot doing  all this testing and reporting if it turns out that this device is not capable of handling certain things such as streaming high-res in wifi-mode or handling upsampling. And what is a high performance router and since when do I need one to use 2go??? Sorry, but I get a bit "angry" when you Matt say something like:



Matt Bartlett said:


> I admit you need to use a high performance router but this should be expected for this sort of more advanced use case.
> I personally use an Netgear Orbi RBR50 and if I repeat the same tests you are running on here
> it just works.



I find it so very strange that you reference your own router, and not some big test study you did at chord when you designed the damn thing. Could you please clarify in lay mans terms what is a high performance router and do I need one to make this thing stable - work?

Right now I suggest that you re-visit your branding material. Because it says something like, the 2go: its a music server, yes - but not quite, networks or programs such as Roon and audiovarna can't access the SD-cards; the 2go has two SD-cards -yes but you can only use one; 2go is a high-res portable streamer - yes, but to stream truly high-res you have to use the ethernet (and cross your fingers it just works).


----------



## Widell

radnor said:


> SO a little more detail from my friend on the ROON forum about the crippled 2GO WIFI CHIP. TBH it is false advertising to say this is a hi-rez wireless streamer... if you start to run into trouble at 96 and it's simply incapable of streaming things above 192... CHORD really eff'd this up:
> 
> SHORT VERSION (WHICH EXACTLY EXPLAIN ALL THE ISSUES I HAVE HAD WITH 3 DIFFERENT ROUTER SETUPS):
> "As you can see, reported by my Meraki (==enterprise oriented kit), the 2Go only supports a single stream. This means real-world it will get max data rate of around 20-25Mb/s, assuming “normal” interference levels and NO OTHER DEVICES on the 2.4Ghz channel consuming anything more than trivial amounts of bandwidth (e.g., your kid firing up a 2.4Ghz-only phone or laptop and streaming Disney+ at the same time will absolutely kill you).192k PCM (~12.5Mb/s) could work, but is likely to have hiccups. 384k PCM (~25Mb/s) MIGHT work when the stars are aligned, but is more or less doomed. And as said before, 768k (~50Mb/s) will never work."
> ...


Could you please send all the above findings to support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask for them to confirm or dismiss this and if so provide official feedback on this! Very important we get to hear from them if correct or not so we have the facts.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 21, 2020)

What is the point of a high performance router when the 2GO cannot even make use of it?

The 2GO should work with regular routers considering that the speeds are not that high.


----------



## tret

Not to pile on at this point but I gave Mojo+Poly a try a couple of months back and I was super excited at the prospect of using my iPhone to wirelessly send Apple Music using Airplay but my expectations were shattered by constant issues with Poly stuttering. I have 3x Ubiquiti APs in my home and WiFi performance has been rock solid with every single device that I’ve tried (aside from Astell&Kern SA700 which also has well documented WiFi signal strength issues). Poly’s WiFi chip is so weak that the USB receiver (also 2.4Ghz) for my Logitech Keyboard and Mouse would induce horrible stuttering if they were anywhere within a few feet of each other. 

It’s really a shame because this should have been a killer solution for high quality wireless streaming around the house and I’m sorry to hear the same appears to be the case with 2Go.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jul 21, 2020)

I return to travel this Fall.
I ordered the Etsy case—

2Go in lengthy flights...

left is 1TB
Right is 512

It should suffice.


----------



## SteveHulk

Peter Hyatt said:


> I return to travel this Fall.
> I ordered the Etsy case—
> 
> 2Go in lengthy flights...
> ...


Hmm... 

Some people are ordering cases that look like they are made of thick leather and lined to boot while others are mounting their Hugo2go rigs on tablet stands to keep them cool. 

I wonder what is going on here? 🤔😀


----------



## 474194

Widell said:


> My bigget surprise is that Matt did not deny the allegation of a sub oar wifi chip as if it was not true this would be the first thing Chord should dissmiss to not at more fuel on the fire.
> 
> If true I urge Chord to do the right thing and recall all units as this is clearly false marketing and sales.
> 
> ...



I couldn't help looking into this thread with so much posting volume...  I'm not sure if the microSD slot1 + microSD slot2 is fixed, but it could be a form of false advertising if it's not working ATM.  It could be a last resort at your dealer's if they don't want to accept the return.  Last time I was on this thread, you can only utilize one microSD card at a time.  Like really....  It may help getting your hard working cash back.










Not sure where they got the 4TB storage either.  The only current solution for 4TB is a USB2SATA to microSD raid 0.


----------



## SteveHulk

AC-12 said:


> I couldn't help looking into this thread with so much posting volume...  I'm not sure if the microSD slot1 + microSD slot2 is fixed, but it could be a form of false advertising if it's not working ATM.  It could be a last resort at your dealer's if they don't want to accept the return.  Last time I was on this thread, you can only utilize one microSD card at a time.  Like really....  It may help getting your hard working cash back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are saying that each slot will be able to index a 2TB card for a total of 4TB, when such cards become available.


----------



## 474194 (Jul 21, 2020)

Doody said:


> If Chord uses a very standard networking chip, it's not at all unlikely that there's a 'better' version of that chip with the same pinouts. A higher-end chip with multi-channel 2.4 support could solve the problems perhaps, and it's possible it wouldn't require any firmware changes. It would require someone brave enough to crack open their 2go and unsolder/solder the chips. That's not me, unfortunately.
> 
> Doody



My memory is not so good, but I think if someone has a travel router with client mode then can plugin a Ethernet cable from the 2Go to the travel router.  The travel router will be a WiFi client to your main router.

If this works well via Ethernet, then you can narrow it down back to the current WiFi chip.

I forget what use case I had to replicate at this time.  YMMV, but just an option versus tearing and soldering.  Don't go out and buy one just for this purpose.  Just if you have one lying around...





https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Wire...rds=small+travel+router&qid=1595369293&sr=8-6


----------



## 474194 (Jul 21, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I think they are saying that each slot will be able to index a 2TB card for a total of 4TB, when such cards become available.



Yes, I understand they are implying something that's not in production yet.  I'm more concerned about utilizing both microSD cards into one main library.  As I understand it, you can only have one main library per microSD slot?  So currently only 1TB max at a time?  It's misleading advertising since you cannot utilize both slots at a time.


----------



## 474194 (Jul 21, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> on a side note, I am finding music playback via roon more satisfying than sd card playback. Somehow the sd card playback sounds a bit recessed vs a fuller sound over wifi ex roon.



I always use RAM buffer to avoid playing direct from the SD Card.



> For those who don't know, RAMdisk is one of the most high-performance methods for audiophiles in the world, and although I've never read anything about it in this forum and only have a personal friend who has tested before me, I've read a lot, a lot , much information in international scope, where it seems that the theme is more evolved. Reducing latency and high throughput is only a small part of the benefits. If that weren't enough, I've never heard any "original" setup, with SSD, SD card, M.2, or anything else, that delivers audio quality as good as RAMdisk. For me, it's the best, but what I don't know is if there are different RAM models that deliver different sonorities (Corsair vs. Kingston; Kingston vs. Crucial; Corsair vs. GSkill; e.g.).



https://audiophilestyle.com/forums/...-windows-server-20162019-configuration-guide/





https://audiophilestyle.com/forums/...udio-streaming/?do=findComment&comment=897936


----------



## canfabulous

tret said:


> Not to pile on at this point but I gave Mojo+Poly a try a couple of months back and I was super excited at the prospect of using my iPhone to wirelessly send Apple Music using Airplay but my expectations were shattered by constant issues with Poly stuttering. I have 3x Ubiquiti APs in my home and WiFi performance has been rock solid with every single device that I’ve tried (aside from Astell&Kern SA700 which also has well documented WiFi signal strength issues). Poly’s WiFi chip is so weak that the USB receiver (also 2.4Ghz) for my Logitech Keyboard and Mouse would induce horrible stuttering if they were anywhere within a few feet of each other.
> 
> It’s really a shame because this should have been a killer solution for high quality wireless streaming around the house and I’m sorry to hear the same appears to be the case with 2Go.



I had issues with the 2go via Airplay and stuttering... that was before the firmware upgrade, so I'll give it another go and see what happens.  I honestly can't see me using Airplay that much though, so it's a use case that will be rarely used for me.  My use case; Mconnect triggering Qobuz streaming has had zero issues thus far; but saying that is now the kiss of death I am sure!


----------



## tret

canfabulous said:


> I had issues with the 2go via Airplay and stuttering... that was before the firmware upgrade, so I'll give it another go and see what happens.  I honestly can't see me using Airplay that much though, so it's a use case that will be rarely used for me.  My use case; Mconnect triggering Qobuz streaming has had zero issues thus far; but saying that is now the kiss of death I am sure!



What I was thinking, but didn’t state in my previous post, is that Airplay maxes out at 16/44 so if Poly (and similarly 2Go) can’t handle that, I’m not surprised to see what others are reporting about Hi Res streaming. That said, it’s peculiar that Qobuz streaming would be working well while Airplay is not.


----------



## 474194 (Jul 21, 2020)

radnor said:


> image740×1062 70.4 KB



While running your tests, do you spot output that the 2Go is a Raspberry Pi board?





That may explain the pops and clicks as the older Raspberry Pi board shared the Ethernet and USB bus.  I avoided this by not having a physical Ethernet.  Plus I never use USB for audio...

It's easy to overlook if your management.

I use something similar to below for my portable digital streamer.  Both Android and IOS friendly.  Darko mentions some about clicks and pops at the 5:14 mark.


----------



## radnor

AC-12 said:


> My memory is not so good, but I think if someone has a travel router with client mode then can plugin a Ethernet cable from the 2Go to the travel router.  The travel router will be a WiFi client to your main router.
> 
> If this works well via Ethernet, then you can narrow it down back to the current WiFi chip.
> 
> ...


i have one... will try it... however what's the point... may as well just plug it into the PC at that point.


----------



## 474194 (Jul 21, 2020)

radnor said:


> i have one... will try it... however what's the point... may as well just plug it into the PC at that point.



It bypasses the 2Go WiFi chip thus you are using a better modern WiFi chip.  If you can disable WiFi on the 2Go to be sure it's streaming via Ethernet to the travel router.


----------



## radnor

2GO WIFI HACK - REPORT 1: again change PWD on 2.4GHZ net so that ONLY 2GO has 2.4GHZ access.... Have been using 384KHZ tidal/qobuz via ROON upsampling most of the day with only a few glitches... seems quite a bit more stable.

Too bad we figure this stuff out and Chord is fearful of even stepping into this forum now.



AC-12 said:


> It bypasses the 2Go WiFi chip thus you are using a better modern WiFi chip.  If you can disable WiFi on the 2Go to be sure it's streaming via Ethernet to the travel router.


i get it. will test... curious... but TBH the whole purpose of 2GO is to have a nice streamlined package!  ; )

SO for last 2 hours was testing my MOJOPOLY with IERZ1R and then plugged IERZ1R into H2GO (all at 384KHZ - ***knock on matts head...ohh... um..  i mean wood***)... sweet mother of god the SQ jump to H2GO feels like 75% VS than MPOLY... its that much better. WHen this device is working it brings a giant smile to my face... Demon Device!!!



AC-12 said:


> While running your tests, do you spot output that the 2Go is a Raspberry Pi board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES 2GO is rasberry PI


----------



## canfabulous

tret said:


> What I was thinking, but didn’t state in my previous post, is that Airplay maxes out at 16/44 so if Poly (and similarly 2Go) can’t handle that, I’m not surprised to see what others are reporting about Hi Res streaming. That said, it’s peculiar that Qobuz streaming would be working well while Airplay is not.



It confused me too, although I find Airplay pretty jittery and annoying most of the time when using non-apple products.  Between apple devices seems a lot more stable and usable.


----------



## radnor

canfabulous said:


> It confused me too, although I find Airplay pretty jittery and annoying most of the time when using non-apple products.  Between apple devices seems a lot more stable and usable.


have had nothing but complete stability with AIRPLAY on 2GO and POLY... only use it for youtube... auto switching in 2GO is wonderful.


----------



## canfabulous

Hmmm.. maybe there's something specific about my setup.  Will have to tinker... without causing the wifi to break and the associated civil unrest (akin to world war 3) that occurs in the house!


----------



## radnor

from Jussi (HQPLAYER): 
"For some comparison, on my home/office WiFi network based on two HPE 802.11ac AP’s I can do 8 channels of DSD256 from my Lenovo ThinkPad laptop connected to WiFi, to HQPlayer NAA (on Ethernet side).

That is about 86 Mbps constant"

would have been nice if CHORD had a wireless expert at the same level as Watts on DAC design. Use your brother in laws dev shop in the philippines and this is what you get.



canfabulous said:


> Hmmm.. maybe there's something specific about my setup.  Will have to tinker... without causing the wifi to break and the associated civil unrest (akin to world war 3) that occurs in the house!


use 2.4GHZ exclusively for you 2GO... just give it a different PWD... all the other devices will then default to 5G.


----------



## canfabulous

radnor said:


> use 2.4GHZ exclusively for you 2GO... just give it a different PWD... all the other devices will then default to 5G.



I'll give that a go


----------



## 474194 (Jul 21, 2020)

radnor said:


> i get it. will test... curious... but TBH the whole purpose of 2GO is to have a nice streamlined package!  ; )



I understand, but we have to narrow down the issues first.  good luck in setting it up.  Just make sure client mode is connected to your main router before snapping in the Ethernet cable.

I'm trying to stay on point since I'm just enjoying my gear while on my multi-year hiatus from this site.

I will diverge a little bit as I can't help these thoughts.  Don't flame, just thoughts...:

George R.R Martin === Rob Watts
Dan and Dave === J.F & C.E., etc.

You know how that turned out...

C.E. don't even care to start their own 2Go thread.  Ever noticed that.  All other Chord devices have official threads.  Seems like they moved on to their next movie hit.



radnor said:


> YES 2GO is rasberry PI



Don't find it surprising.  Raspberry Pi is common on $3000 streamers.  Once you open them up and check the internals, it's a RPi.  That's why I think my next digital streamer 2.0 can compete with the $10K mains streamers.  I'm using the same software as $10K streamers, better power supply, better sound bus and a better secret ingredient I'm hoping will work in theory if I complete end of summer.

Anyhow, thanks for verifying.  If it is indeed a RPi, Chord should see if the pops and clicks relate to Ethernet and USB sharing the same bus.  Very common in older RPi boards.  I never had an issue with this as I'm conscious of the issue, so I workaround.  Zero fan of USB audio anything, so I'm never going to use USB + portability so never Ethernet.  RPi4 is okay tho as it's fixed in modern Pis, but RPi4 small footprint boards yet to be released ATM.


----------



## Currawong

Some thoughts. Take from them what you will.



radnor said:


> from Jussi (HQPLAYER):
> "For some comparison, on my home/office WiFi network based on two HPE 802.11ac AP’s I can do 8 channels of DSD256 from my Lenovo ThinkPad laptop connected to WiFi, to HQPlayer NAA (on Ethernet side).
> 
> That is about 86 Mbps constant"
> ...



There has been a lot of jumping around in the discussion between topics, which I think is confusing. I'm using Roon to the 2go/Hugo 2 and even over Ethernet, there seems to be the occasional clicking and popping. I'm going to test with the new firmware to see if it has improved.  I'll include 192k music.

Of resolution, I wouldn't bother trying to deal with music above 192k or DSD128. Given even a lot of 192k music has a lot of ADC noise in the higher frequencies (depending on the ADC used) you're fussing over inaudible noise. 48, 88.2 or 96k is arguably more sane. 

I don't know what system Jussi uses to run NAA, but his test is between a ThinkPad and a full-sized router. The 2go is not a full-sized router.  The results I get over wireless with the 2go, are better than if I set up a Raspberry Pi and its in-built wifi, which can barely even stay connected to a wireless router a few meters away, let alone stream music.

The question about the built-in wifi only having one channel has me asking more questions, and not assuming simply that it should have more channels or 5Ghz, as we don't know what trade-offs, _if any,_ were made so that 2go would be able to fit into a small box and have sufficient battery life, and which were unnecessary to get reliable streaming. Armchair speculation about chips is just silly. 

That all being said, Wi-Fi is a load of crap at best. I have always taken the time to lay out physical ethernet connections for all the computers and other devices I use, where possible, so as to avoid it.  I'm lucky in that I live in a house with only a few neighbours around that have wi-fi, and I, being more technologically aware than them, bought a multi-channel router, and also have an older Apple Time Machine which I've carefully placed on non-conflicting channels.  I reckon that if you live in an apartment and you're seeing a dozen or more routers from your computer's wifi panel, then you most definitely need to be more proactive in avoiding using wi-fi on the 2go. 

Lastly, if it is driving you insane, send the thing back.


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> 2GO WIFI HACK - REPORT 1: again change PWD on 2.4GHZ net so that ONLY 2GO has 2.4GHZ


Wish I could but the deco m9plus  clubs both bands under one password and won't let me manually choose one over the other in the router settings. Im not about to buy a new one, I just got this one before the 2go arrived.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> Wish I could but the deco m9plus  clubs both bands under one password and won't let me manually choose one over the other in the router settings. Im not about to buy a new one, I just got this one before the 2go arrived.


Should be advanced setting that allow you to break them up?


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> Should be advanced setting that allow you to break them up?


I just discovered that if I put the deco into AP mode I can create a guest network just on the 5ghz band. Have to toggle the 'disable from main network' button to off. Now both main and guest networks can see roon. Let's see if this works.
Thanks for your inputs on this issue.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> I just discovered that if I put the deco into AP mode I can create a guest network just on the 5ghz band. Have to toggle the 'disable from main network' button to off. Now both main and guest networks can see roon. Let's see if this works.
> Thanks for your inputs on this issue.


That should work!


----------



## Bill Chu

AC-12 said:


> My memory is not so good, but I think if someone has a travel router with client mode then can plugin a Ethernet cable from the 2Go to the travel router.  The travel router will be a WiFi client to your main router.
> 
> If this works well via Ethernet, then you can narrow it down back to the current WiFi chip.
> 
> ...


I tried this mode already using an Asus wireless repeater, since my router is Asus also. First 30mins is good, but suddenly it will drop the connection. Tried many times still the same happened. I cannot prove whethet it is the problem of the repeater, or 2go, or the competibility between them. Now just give up this ethernet connection


----------



## Currawong (Jul 22, 2020)

So far, I'm not having any major issues streaming 192k through the 2go with the 1.03 firmware. My Netgear router is close, and doesn't have anything on the 2.4 GHz band (or shouldn't -- everything should connect to the 5 Ghz band first) and there are only 2 other routers using the same channel anywhere nearby. Streaming from Roon, I've had one brief drop-out during the last half-an-hour or so. My Mac Mini, which has the Roon library on it, shows Roon as sending about 1.2 MB/sec (96 Mbit/sec).

I'll try again in the evening when the neighbours are more likely to be active and see if there is any difference.


----------



## radnor

Currawong said:


> So far, I'm not having any major issues streaming 192k through the 2go with the 1.03 firmware. My Netgear router is close, and doesn't have anything on the 2.4 GHz band (or shouldn't -- everything should connect to the 5 Ghz band first) and there are only 2 other routers using the same channel anywhere nearby. Streaming from Roon, I've had one brief drop-out during the last half-an-hour or so. My Mac Mini, which has the Roon library on it, shows Roon as sending about 1.2 MB/sec (96 Mbit/sec).
> 
> I'll try again in the evening when the neighbours are more likely to be active and see if there is any difference.


sounds about right for your current config... now bump to 384


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 22, 2020)

radnor said:


> YES 2GO is rasberry PI



HAHAHAHHAHAHAH. Is this for real? A $1300 rasberry PI. What a huge rip-off.

No wonder my Samsung 4K TV has been making Chord look like a joke as it is competing against dirt cheap rasberry PI devices.


----------



## Luvdac

Now my h2go has a dedicated 2.4ghz band solely for itself. Thanks @radnor for the great tip. Having said that,  should not it be Chord guiding us through the vagaries of the 2go setup?
Back to the music. I've one album with a native coding of 24/352.8 and so far I've played it twice without a glitch, except once when my wife walked by and came between the router and the2go. I heard the sound breaking but then the 2go locked on again.
DSD256 has been more problematic. Diana Krall's live in Paris- I have a dsd 256 vinyl rip, it played the first track just fine, but halfway thru the second track roon threw up the track loading slowly message. This is _SOMETIMES_ repeatable. 
So  dsd256 is obviously at the upper reaches of the 2go's capabilities.
Currently I am testing upsampling 16 and 24 bit @44.1 and 48khz to max pcm rate as well as to dsd256. 
Its still too early to reach any conclusions but there definitely is an improvement to be had by quite a large margin, by reserving the 2.4ghz band for the h2go.
No thanks to Chord, Matt or their mysterious email 'support team'.



Bill Chu said:


> How to create playlist:



Thanks for the effort  but it still doesn't tell me how to make individual album playlists for each album _in one go._


----------



## radnor (Jul 22, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Now my h2go has a dedicated 2.4ghz band solely for itself. Thanks @radnor for the great tip. Having said that,  should not it be Chord guiding us through the vagaries of the 2go setup?
> Back to the music. I've one album with a native coding of 24/352.8 and so far I've played it twice without a glitch, except once when my wife walked by and came between the router and the2go. I heard the sound breaking but then the 2go locked on again.
> DSD256 has been more problematic. Diana Krall's live in Paris- I have a dsd 256 vinyl rip, it played the first track just fine, but halfway thru the second track roon threw up the track loading slowly message. This is _SOMETIMES_ repeatable.
> So  dsd256 is obviously at the upper reaches of the 2go's capabilities.
> ...


at least we have a hacked "fix" to some extent... took a bunch of hours and some investigation.... with zero help from chord!

go into roon dsp settings and in the drop down where max pcm is.. select custom and turn on 192 next to all the bit rates below 192 and see how that works... if we can get rock solid on 192 and reasonably stable with 384 this is a win VS inoperable a few days ago.

i just added a range extender and set this to extend only 2.4 NOT 5ghz as well...  so effectively 2GO has its OWN 2.4ghz network... i plugged hue lights, sonos etc direct into main router so they avoid 2.4....will report back in a few day re stability across 192 to 384.... does seem to be better in prelim runs.... was using 384 for a few hours earlier today with no problems (that was impossible a few days ago except at 4AM) .... however 384 (max pcm) acting up again now. will report back.

this thing sounding wonderful with the IER Z1R as well.


----------



## Currawong

radnor said:


> YES 2GO is rasberry PI





ubs28 said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAH. Is this for real? A $1300 rasberry PI. What a huge rip-off.



No, it's not. When something like a wifi or network scanner tries to determine what a product is, it matches probe data against a list of known products and suggests the nearest one, which may simply be so because of the network-facing electronics. It's no surprise if the wi-fi chip is the same as used on something like a Raspberry Pi or similar.

Here's a pic I took just now of the inside. It's most definitely NOT a Raspberry Pi, nor any off-the-shelf device. It's obviously some kind of custom micro-computer.




 

No wonder Matt and John get frustrated with people on here when this kind of silliness is posted.


----------



## radnor (Jul 22, 2020)

Currawong said:


> No, it's not. When something like a wifi or network scanner tries to determine what a product is, it matches probe data against a list of known products and suggests the nearest one, which may simply be so because of the network-facing electronics. It's no surprise if the wi-fi chip is the same as used on something like a Raspberry Pi or similar.
> 
> Here's a pic I took just now of the inside. It's most definitely NOT a Raspberry Pi, nor any off-the-shelf device. It's obviously some kind of custom micro-computer.
> 
> ...


none of this is silliness.... MANY users are pissed that actually paid their own $ to buy this? Did you? Bueller?

the only thing you have confirmed is that it is NOT an off the shelf raspberry pie... everything else stands... stop being the reviewer apologist.


----------



## NYanakiev

ubs28 said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAH. Is this for real? A $1300 rasberry PI. What a huge rip-off.
> 
> No wonder my Samsung 4K TV has been making Chord look like a joke as it is competing against dirt cheap rasberry PI devices.



You must be really proud of your 4K TV... I feel like you have referred to it in every post of yours I have seen on this thread.

Don’t get me wrong, I also really like my 4K LG but....


----------



## radnor

hey @Matt Bartlett for a guy that has such a hard time stepping up here because of your MI5 secret missions... you sure lurk alot... I see you buddy... I'm watching you.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 22, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> You must be really proud of your 4K TV... I feel like you have referred to it in every post of yours I have seen on this thread.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I also really like my 4K LG but....



I am not proud about my Samsung 4K TV. But when my TV is a far better streamer than the 2GO and Poly, I have to laugh. Because it is a TV and not a dedicated streamer (and is not marketed as such unlike the 2Go and Poly are).

And now it basically looks like my Samsung 4K TV is the high-end streamer because the people I know who program rasberry pi devices do it because they are on a budget.

Rasberry pi does not belong on high-end premium devices.

I actually know someone who is a big rasberry pi fan and it is his hobby to do everything with it.

I bet if I tell him I want a rasberry pi that is an Airplay 2 and UPnP / DLNA receiver, he might actually produce something similar if not better within 10 minutes.


----------



## radnor (Jul 22, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> I am officially done posting on here. It seems some have nothing better to do than religiously attack everyone and anyone who dares express an opinion different to theirs.
> If I may borrow some of your arsenal: Just RETURN the damn thing. It is CLEARLY the best option for everyone BUT most of all for yourself.


bud we are spending hours trying to find hacks for this thing VS people chiming in adding nothing but lip service... big difference.

as I said... when this thing works it is epic... and we are finding fixes... our frustrations boil over as chord has not done much.

as much as i like to give them a little ribbing - they deserve it for making us suffer... TWICE (poly!) - .... i do however really appreciate such a wonderful sounding rig and will not be returning mine.

great entertainment actually.... listening to my h2go... setting up routers testing bit rates while having flame wars in the 2go forum.... either that or pornhub... great way to spend a pandemic.

Here is the holy trinity... H2GO + LCD 4Z + IER Z1R

the Woo Audio headphone stand is HIGHLY recommended... its basically the same heavy duty metal and identical black finish as the H2GO... looks great together.


----------



## enragedlemon

Currawong said:


> My Netgear router is close, and doesn't have anything on the 2.4 GHz band (or shouldn't -- everything should connect to the 5 Ghz band first) and there are only 2 other routers using the same channel anywhere nearby.



I am beginning to wonder if the reported successes are a product of a perfect environment like this? As long as I’m in the same room as an AP and someone doesn’t walk too closely to me between it and the router I get really stellar results. I also spent a few days at the beginning testing different network configurations which has helped massively as well. However as soon as I leave the room a dropout occurs. This absolutely should never happen on any modern wireless device, let alone on one so expensive. I wouldn't call this setup portable per se but I’d still expect to be able to move rooms without losing audio. And let’s be honest, if you can stream multiple 4K HDR videos with Dolby Atmos audio across wifi in real-time (my Plex server does and it’s also a micro PC) a single stream of stereo audio at any quality should better bloody well be flawless.



Currawong said:


> No wonder Matt and John get frustrated with people on here when this kind of silliness is posted.



No wonder paying customers get frustrated from a lack of support from Chord, more like. I was staunchly against all the backlash at the beginning because very little time had passed, but as I said at the time that goodwill only lasts so long.



NYanakiev said:


> I am officially done posting on here. It seems some have nothing better to do than religiously attack everyone and anyone who dares express an opinion different to theirs.
> If I may borrow some of your arsenal: Just RETURN the damn thing. It is CLEARLY the best option for everyone BUT most of all for yourself.



For me personally I don’t want to return it because it’s the sole purpose I have a Hugo 2. I bought the MojoPoly Christmas pack because I was sick of Android DAPs. That was an unmitigated disaster so I returned it and upgraded to the Hugo 2 in the knowledge Chord had learned a lot from the Poly. Heck, even Matt himself said that the 2Go was based off those learnings. If I return it then diminishes the value of the Hugo to me. I bought it with the expectation I would have a single setup for home, work, holiday etc. I probably will return it but that will be the last Chord product I buy and that’s a damn shame. I would imagine many feel this way.


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 22, 2020)

Currawong said:


> No, it's not. When something like a wifi or network scanner tries to determine what a product is, it matches probe data against a list of known products and suggests the nearest one, which may simply be so because of the network-facing electronics. It's no surprise if the wi-fi chip is the same as used on something like a Raspberry Pi or similar.
> 
> Here's a pic I took just now of the inside. It's most definitely NOT a Raspberry Pi, nor any off-the-shelf device. It's obviously some kind of custom micro-computer.
> 
> ...



I see. I hope it is not a rasberry pi like you claim it  is because else it is a huge rip off.

Matt and John should be frustrated with themselves of not delivering a good quality product so that customers would not start to try troubleshooting about what is going on.

I am fine with people doing a little bit of digging.

People also discovered Apple was selling faulty keyboards with their MacBook Pro’s when they did their own investigations (and Apple later admitted it and created a free repair program). So I do not see the harm of it.


----------



## jonnyt

Currawong said:


> The question about the built-in wifi only having one channel has me asking more questions, and not assuming simply that it should have more channels or 5Ghz, as we don't know what trade-offs, _if any,_ were made so t^'rerrrrrhat 2go would be able to fit into a small box and have sufficient battery life, and which were unnecessary to get reliable streaming. Armchair speculation about chips is just silly.



Exactly, we don't know. Because nobody from Chord will come here and confirm the specifics of the chip. Then we could stop the armchair speculation....



Currawong said:


> That all being said, Wi-Fi is a load of crap at best. I have always taken the time to lay out physical ethernet connections for all the computers and other devices I use, where possible, so as to avoid it.  I'm lucky in that I live in a house with only a few neighbours around that have wi-fi, and I, being more technologically aware than them, bought a multi-channel router, and also have an older Apple Time Machine which I've carefully placed on non-conflicting channels.  I reckon that if you live in an apartment and you're seeing a dozen or more routers from your computer's wifi panel, then you most definitely need to be more proactive in avoiding using wi-fi on the 2go.



Well, I guess congratulations that you live in perfect lab conditions, but what about the rest of us in the real world?
Has there EVER been a premium product sold with wifi capabilities where the manufacturer advised: "Of course, wifi is generally considered rubbish, so please try to connect via ethernet wherever possible"?
Do any of your other wifi products (laptops, tvs, ipads etc) require treating like a delicate flower, with their own dedicated wifi channel creating specially for them? Because none of mine do.
My apartment might not be sterile enough for the 2go but a dozen other products work flawlessly, (most of which cost orders of magnitude less that the 2go) so I guess it can't be that bad



Currawong said:


> Lastly, if it is driving you insane, send the thing back.



That's the problem. When it works it sounds GREAT. Which is why we're persevering.
It's deeply condescending to talk to us like we're just moaning customers when in fact we're spending hours of our own time performing the UAT that Chord should have done themselves so that we can help fix the 2go and make it into a better product.

What I'm waiting on is @Matt Bartlett to either deny the accusation of using a bargain basement wifi chip and assure us that future firmware updates will fix the connectivity issues or admit that it's true and we will forevermore need utterly ideal wifi conditions in order to have a functional, portable solution (like they advertise the 2go as being).


----------



## radnor

FYI... from my friend in the ROON forum:

"I see over on head-fi they have latched on to Meraki miss-identifying the 2Go as a Raspberry Pi. Please let them know that Meraki device identification is *fundamentally flawed* at best, and should be ignored. Currawong is correct; they are trying to identify the device based on network traffic patterns and other signatures, and it’s more often wrong than correct. Looking through all my client devices, Meraki has miss-identified about 65% of them. I have two actual RPi4s. Meraki has identified one of them as “Generic Linux” and the other as “iPod” (yes, really). _Ignore the the Meraki auto-fingerprinting._
The “MAXSPEED” indicates the OUI registration for the Wi-Fi MAC address prefix, but even that doesn’t mean much; smaller companies often order their chips from other larger vendors since they don’t have enough volume to get a custom run with their own OUI. (When I says “enough volume”, I am talking a hundred thousand (or more) chips in a single batch. Chord is a small, boutique company and that kind of bulk purchase doesn’t make sense for them.)"


----------



## GreenBow

Currawong said:


> Of resolution, I wouldn't bother trying to deal with music above 192k or DSD128. Given even a lot of 192k music has a lot of ADC noise in the higher frequencies (depending on the ADC used) you're fussing over inaudible noise. 48, 88.2 or 96k is arguably more sane.



You probably know this but I should add it anyway. The green filter on the Hugo 2 is to filter out HF noise caused by high res files.


----------



## Luvdac

Ok. Its been an hour or more of listening to 16/24/44.1/48 upsampled to dsd256. Smooth sailing all the way ( keeping ma wife a few feet away from the rig....)

is the dedicated 2.4 ghz the cure....?!?!


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> is the dedicated 2.4 ghz the cure....?!?!



sounds like the wife has been part of the problem!


----------



## SteveHulk

Luvdac said:


> Thanks for the effort  but it still doesn't tell me how to make individual album playlists for each album _in one go._


Making an album playlist isn't hard... 🙂

In Windows, for example, (not a general case):

1) take your sd card music library and mount it on your pc;
2) open a command prompt window;
3) navigate to a folder on the sd card containing the tracks for an album;
4) execute "listdir *.flac >> playlist.m3u"

You now have a playlist. 

Obviously this only works if your tracks are organised in folders by album. If your albums are not explicitly represented in the folder structure but are only implicit in the track id3 tags then you'd be obliged to use something like MALP to construct an album from the tags and then make a playlist for it. The example is to illustrate how easy it is to make a playlist. It is just a text file. 

The trick is to do this automatically for hundreds of albums. That is harder. The other trick is to make playlists that are acceptable to gofigure. 

At least, having made a few playlists according to the Chord video, I am now able to put the sd card back in the pc and see what was actually put on it. 

If I return to the issue of automating playlist creation for my library then at least I now have a clear idea of what I have to create. 

I would be prompted to return to the issue if I think any of the following are true:

1) significant improvements are made to the gofigure's risible music player user interface;
2) I form the view that there is a SQ bump in Bluetooth-only mode (the jury is out);
3) it becomes clear that using WiFi in any form is a problem. 

I did notice that, using gofigure to play a playlist, I could start the hugo 2go and then turn off my phone (so the hugo 2go was completely on its own) and it would trundle through the whole playlist. That's already a fairly big deal for me as it shows the hugo 2go can operate totally independently.



NYanakiev said:


> I am officially done posting on here. It seems some have nothing better to do than religiously attack everyone and anyone who dares express an opinion different to theirs.
> If I may borrow some of your arsenal: Just RETURN the damn thing. It is CLEARLY the best option for everyone BUT most of all for yourself.


It's really not that easy 🙂🙂

Like cocaine, if you use it then you know it's harmful but when you're on the high... Oh man 😳



NYanakiev said:


> I am officially done posting on here. It seems some have nothing better to do than religiously attack everyone and anyone who dares express an opinion different to theirs.
> If I may borrow some of your arsenal: Just RETURN the damn thing. It is CLEARLY the best option for everyone BUT most of all for yourself.


Don't leave. Stick around. Every forum needs good contributors. Every forum has a wide spectrum of quality in the postings. 😔


----------



## Luvdac

SteveHulk said:


> The trick is to do this automatically for hundreds of albums. That is harder. The other trick is to make playlists that are acceptable to gofigure.


Thats the bit I'm after! Have you found a way?


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 22, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Thats the bit I'm after! Have you found a way?


I have not found a way explicitly, but here's how I'll go about it if I determine to try...

First off I'll be doing this on a Windows pc using batch files (scripts) executed from the cmd window. If you are an iOS user look away now because I have no idea how to do this on iOS.

I'll note that in the case of my library the leaf folders in the folder tree correspond to albums so they contain a list of track files and a cover art file. The folder tree itself is a bit of a mess but things like jriver media center, BubbleUPnP etc don't care about that since they work with track id3 data and not the folder structure. This is why, as my library grew, I never tidied up the folders.

I would not try to treat anything resembling a general case.

Gofigure seems to require a flat folder structure of one level only from the root of the sd card and the playlist files all to to be in the root directory.

The first step would be to use a script (examples of which I have seen online) to flatten the folder structure to just one level deep, which would be the album folders.

Then I'd use a script that cranks through the folders in the root directory one by one creating the playlists. The issue is naming the playlists automatically. I would choose between using the folder name of the album folder - fully automatic but would make some f*gly playlist names, or having the script pause in each folder to prompt me for a playlist name which is marginal as far as my patience is concerned but, since this is a one-off effort, might be quicker than learning enough script syntax to do it fully automatically 😀

After that I'd think it was job done. 😀😀


----------



## Progisus

SteveHulk said:


> I have not found a way explicitly, but here's how I'll go about it if I determine to try...
> 
> First off I'll be doing this on a Windows pc using batch files (scripts) executed from the cmd window. If you are an iOS user look away now because I have no idea how to do this on iOS.
> 
> ...


We’ll await your EXACT procedure for Windows and Mac. Nice to see you put in some work my apprentice.


----------



## SteveHulk

Progisus said:


> We’ll await your EXACT procedure for Windows and Mac. Nice to see you put in some work my apprentice.


If I do solve this problem it won't be thanks to any input YOU made. Quite the contrary. 

You said earlier that you were leaving this discussion. Please keep your word and take your passive-aggressive arrogance with you.


----------



## vourt

Some good new for a change. 

I've installed today Access Point in my listening room (*Linksys LAPAC1750) *and since then (5 hours ago) no issues, no crack, not disconnecting, nothing !. And i'm playing Tidal Masters which should be largest demanding bandwidth. 

Wow what a quality and comfortable life it is now when it works as expected .


----------



## Currawong (Jul 22, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> No wonder paying customers get frustrated from a lack of support from Chord, more like. I was staunchly against all the backlash at the beginning because very little time had passed, but as I said at the time that goodwill only lasts so long.



Solving the problems seems to require technical knowledge that is not available to us. Heck, I'd love to know more technical details about how wi-fi works so I can write a better review, but at my present level of knowledge, I don't think I can be of much help.

A real problem with the discussion here is that the random, uninformed speculation about the causes, such as it being the model of the wifi chip, or angry claims that the 2go is just an RPI, _*do not help the situation at all, but just piss off the Chord staff*. _Heck, I wouldn't blame them if they gave up posting on here at all beyond "Contact support". Honestly, unless someone here is an electronics engineer with experience in wifi equipment design, knowing any technicalities about what is used in the 2go isn't going to be of any use.

That makes us pretty powerless, and it sux. Wifi is 3rd behind printers and Bluetooth that drives me insane when things don't work.

I'm not apologising for Chord -- if you've actually taken the time to read my posts, you'd see I've duplicated some of the issues people had.  I'm subscribed to the thread because I want to see what issues people are having, and if they get solved.  But if people are going to start making personal attacks against me because I wish to be reasonable, and not join their rage-against-2go-issues-and-Chord bandwagon, I just wont bother.

Raging and throwing around random speculation about things we only have very limited knowledge about isn't going to solve anything. Chord duplicating problems and finding the causes is. Yeah, it's great when it works, and we all want it to work perfectly for us, but sometimes we can't get what we want, and we have to decide if it's worth spending the energy on anger over it.



GreenBow said:


> You probably know this but I should add it anyway. The green filter on the Hugo 2 is to filter out HF noise caused by high res files.



Thanks for reminding me of that. IMO, it's probably worth considering, if one finds high-res material that has a lot of ADC noise (eg: the 2L mastered catalog), re-sampling it down to 96k with suitable, high-quality software if using on portable gear. That's a good space-saver. That's a whole other discussion though.

Edit: Tried 192k again over wifi in the evening as I said I would, and it drops completely out after a minute. 
Edit 2: My 2.4 kHz was on channel 1, as were my neighbour's routers. I've changed it to channel 11, which seems fairly clear (according to Wifi Explorer) and listening to 192k again over wifi it took much longer to drop out, and then only for < 2 seconds. So that un-scientific experiment suggests to me that wifi channel congestion is an issue.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 22, 2020)

Currawong said:


> Wifi is 3rd behind printers and Bluetooth that drives me insane when things don't work.


Be careful around those printers... they have built-in stress hormone detectors. If you really REALLY need that hard copy you can guarantee that all you will get is a succession of inky paper concertinas. 🙂


----------



## Luvdac

So, today has been a marathon of 4hours of headphone listening to tracks upsampled to dsd256 and 384 pcm with nary a glitch. This never happened before with upsampled material so I have to put it down to the dedicated 2.4ghz band which is reserved for the h2go. Now my neighbours are far enough for their wifi to not penetrate so I can't comment on how it would be in a 'busy' neighbourhood.


Currawong said:


> Raging and throwing around random speculation about things we only have very limited knowledge about isn't going to solve anything.


Totally agree. Quite a few posts back I actually wrote a post appreciating Chord for creating a device like the 2go, but its very frustrating to run into problems with the 2go on a recurring basis.
I feel Chord has handled its PR with 2go owners badly. Owners feel let down by their lack of pro active presence on the forum. All that Chord needs to do (and should have done from the very beginning) is to have a support guy here in the forum.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 22, 2020)

Currawong said:


> No, it's not. When something like a wifi or network scanner tries to determine what a product is, it matches probe data against a list of known products and suggests the nearest one, which may simply be so because of the network-facing electronics. It's no surprise if the wi-fi chip is the same as used on something like a Raspberry Pi or similar.
> 
> Here's a pic I took just now of the inside. It's most definitely NOT a Raspberry Pi, nor any off-the-shelf device. It's obviously some kind of custom micro-computer.
> 
> ...


I do wonder at some of the complete piffle I'm reading on this site.

The picture above is irrefutable evidence that the 2go contains a bespoke microcomputer designed for the purpose and is not an RPi.

Quite apart from that does anybody seriously believe that a company like Chord, that has built up an entirely well-deserved reputation for excellence, would actually put an RPi in a case and sell it for £1000? Seriously?

If they did that and anybody else just undid four little hex bolts and put the picture on the Internet then their reputation would be instantly destroyed. On all their products. Forever.

So Chord would chuck away 30 years of hard work raising themselves to be a world-class brand just for that?

Get real, people.


----------



## joshnor713

Luvdac said:


> I feel Chord has handled its PR with 2go owners badly. Owners feel let down by their lack of pro active presence on the forum. All that Chord needs to do (and should have done from the very beginning) is to have a support guy here in the forum.



I'm not defending them on the 2go troubles, but their presence here is a privilege not a right. We weren't promised support via head-fi.org when we bought the 2go. Actually, a lot of manufactures aren't really a presence in their threads. We're lucky to have the feedback that we get straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## SteveHulk

I'm sitting in the park listening to Supersilent 13 and 14 using gofigure over Bluetooth to "control" (☺️) the playback. 

For those of you unfamiliar with the "music" of Supersilent, then you might get the idea if you imagine the band members hurling their instruments against the walls of the studio and then kicking them when they're down. 

The hugo 2go rig makes even this sound ridiculously good. Atrocious amounts of subtle detail and a dark dark silence between sounds. 

Just a little niggle though... Gofigure disconnects during the playback so when the playlist has ended I have to re-establish the Bluetooth connection before I can select another playlist. This process is a little slow. 

Is there some reason why gofigure can't stay connected until it is dismissed from the app drawer?


----------



## enragedlemon

SteveHulk said:


> Is there some reason why gofigure can't stay connected until it is dismissed from the app drawer?


On iOS GoFigure stays connected for a surprisingly long time so I’m wondering if your Android phone is killing the background process for memory/power management? I’ve not had an Android device for a while but you should see if you can exclude GoFigure from the power management settings.


----------



## SteveHulk

enragedlemon said:


> On iOS GoFigure stays connected for a surprisingly long time so I’m wondering if your Android phone is killing the background process for memory/power management? I’ve not had an Android device for a while but you should see if you can exclude GoFigure from the power management settings.


I'll check that, thanks.


----------



## Luvdac

joshnor713 said:


> I'm not defending them on the 2go troubles, but their presence here is a privilege not a right. We weren't promised support via head-fi.org when we bought the 2go. Actually, a lot of manufactures aren't really a presence in their threads. We're lucky to have the feedback that we get straight from the horse's mouth.


Try walking into a hi end restaurant of repute, order something and if its not upto the standards the restaurant claims for itself, see if you'd be happy to send an email to their support staff.
The Hi end audio business is no different from the business of gourmet restaurants. Personal service should be very important to manufacturers as its servicing a niche clientele.
Chord should feel privileged that I spent upwards of 3.5k on an h2go. Not the other way around.
For what its worth, I've expressed my gratitude
 towards Chord. However its not my job, nor Radnor's to figure out the 2gos wifi problems and post solutions. Its Chords job!


----------



## Luvdac

Yesterday I reported a glitch free dsd256 and 384 pcm experience. This morning its skipping again. There are more people in the house and more connected devices, albeit all on the 5ghz network. 
I give up.


----------



## Currawong

Luvdac said:


> Yesterday I reported a glitch free dsd256 and 384 pcm experience. This morning its skipping again. There are more people in the house and more connected devices, albeit all on the 5ghz network.
> I give up.



What I found helped was going into my router and manually setting the channel to one not used by nearby routers. I used Wifi Explorer (MacOS) to see what is around. My router also has a setting to auto-set channels to avoid interference (Netgear R8000P) though I haven't tried it. Changing the channel definitely seemed to help.


----------



## Luvdac

Currawong said:


> What I found helped was going into my router and manually setting the channel to one not used by nearby routers. I used Wifi Explorer (MacOS) to see what is around. My router also has a setting to auto-set channels to avoid interference (Netgear R8000P) though I haven't tried it. Changing the channel definitely seemed to help.


There aren't any other routers. I can only see my network. I realised that one of the devices connected to the 5ghz band was doing a heavy upload. As soon as the upload was done, ( it was showing between a half to 2 mbps) the glitching stopped. This even though the 2.4ghz band is fully reserved for the 2go.
Even 24/96 glitches in this scenario.
Something is definitely amiss with the 2go here. Or in the way roon interfaces with the 2go. Isn't 2go a roon certified device/undergoing certification?
I'm wondering if the 2go would accept an external USB wifi dongle with a USB to ethernet adapter. This could bypass the 2go's built  in antenna. Desperation is the mother of invention I suppose.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> Yesterday I reported a glitch free dsd256 and 384 pcm experience. This morning its skipping again. There are more people in the house and more connected devices, albeit all on the 5ghz network.
> I give up.


Pretty sure ther is a ROON ISSUE as well that needs a major SW fix.  Was streaming 192 from audiravana for hours with zero issues.... chord please work with ROON ON THESE ISSUES! !


----------



## phillevy (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm probably feeding myself to the lions here, but I've had my 2go for a few days now and am really happy with it! Using wifi I'm streaming from Roon up to and including 192hz and DSD128 flawlessly - I have virtually no files above this and don't upscale. It's also working perfectly using MConnect with Qobuz and also all the files stored on my phone and Fiio M11 DAP - this is a simple alternative for me to using the SD card slots. If I wanted to use higher res files, it would probably be part of a desktop setup and I'd then be using ethernet. I think Chord need a be more realistic with their marketing in describing the limitations of a wifi connection, but it won't be an issue for most  if I am a typical user.


----------



## radnor

phillevy said:


> I'm probably feeding myself to the lions here, but I've had my 2go for a few days now and am really happy with it! Using wifi I'm streaming from Roon up to and including 192hz and DSD128 flawlessly - I have virtually no files above this and don't upscale. It's also working perfectly using MConnect with Qobuz and also all the files stored on my phone and Fiio M11 DAP - this is a simple alternative for me to using the SD card slots. If I wanted to use higher res files, it would probably be part of a desktop setup and I'd then be using ethernet. I think Chord need a be more realistic with their marketing in describing the limitations of a wifi connection, but it won't be an issue for most  if I am a typical user.


How much better do you find H2go than m11.... I had m15 and got H2go and was shocked at how much better it was!


----------



## phillevy

radnor said:


> How much better do you find H2go than m11.... I had m15 and got H2go and was shocked at how much better it was!


There is no comparison whatsoever - like having a sieve full of diamonds in mud and washing away the mud! Saying that the M11 is very good with a decent set of IEMs musically, just nowhere near the level of detail retrieval.


----------



## phillevy

phillevy said:


> I'm probably feeding myself to the lions here, but I've had my 2go for a few days now and am really happy with it! Using wifi I'm streaming from Roon up to and including 192hz and DSD128 flawlessly - I have virtually no files above this and don't upscale. It's also working perfectly using MConnect with Qobuz and also all the files stored on my phone and Fiio M11 DAP - this is a simple alternative for me to using the SD card slots. If I wanted to use higher res files, it would probably be part of a desktop setup and I'd then be using ethernet. I think Chord need a be more realistic with their marketing in describing the limitations of a wifi connection, but it won't be an issue for most  if I am a typical user.


Can I add however that the Gofigure app is an embarrassment - it even keeps telling me I have zero battery when I've got a full charge. Fortunately it's not going to be needed very often and once the initial firmware update and configuration are done, you can just stick to Roon and an upnp app.


----------



## Luvdac

For those of you who face a scenario where you plug-unplug the charging cable from the micro USB port many times a day: I got myself a magnetic cable where the micro bit stays inside the 2go and the cable latches on via its magnetic head. Works a treat, and will help reduce wear and tear on the 2go micro charging slot.


----------



## radnor

phillevy said:


> There is no comparison whatsoever - like having a sieve full of diamonds in mud and washing away the mud! Saying that the M11 is very good with a decent set of IEMs musically, just nowhere near the level of detail retrieval.


Agree! This is why I am convinced that many in headfi are deluded. H2go is simply the best dap on earth by a wide margin.... this is NOT subjective. It’s fact.


----------



## radnor (Jul 23, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> For those of you who face a scenario where you plug-unplug the charging cable from the micro USB port many times a day: I got myself a magnetic cable where the micro bit stays inside the 2go and the cable latches on via its magnetic head. Works a treat, and will help reduce wear and tear on the 2go micro charging slot.


Cool! Link?

does the charger that comes with the h2 charge faster than usb to micro usb?


----------



## Mark S

Luvdac said:


> For those of you who face a scenario where you plug-unplug the charging cable from the micro USB port many times a day: I got myself a magnetic cable where the micro bit stays inside the 2go and the cable latches on via its magnetic head. Works a treat, and will help reduce wear and tear on the 2go micro charging slot.



yes, link please. Can the micro bit be removed? I might want to use a regular micro usb cable at times.

slightly OT, but did anyone notice that Regilian added Siri support last week. I can tell Siri to "play ‘song title’" and it very often works.


----------



## Mark S

SteveHulk said:


> Making an album playlist isn't hard... 🙂
> 
> In Windows, for example, (not a general case):
> 
> ...



I‘m not nearly this proficient and am on macOS and iOS. If anyone figured out the playlist creation automation that Steve figured out on windows, please advise  I have a 1TB card in the 2Go with a folder called music, then sub folders by artist name, then sub, sub folders for each album (e.g., Music>Aerosmith>Greatest Hits is one path and Music>Aerosmith>Toys In The Attic would be another path for another Aerosmith album), and each album’s folder has a cover.jpg file.


----------



## Luvdac

Re Magnetic cables: its pretty generic stuff. Just make sure its 3A rated ( most of them are). Just search magnetic usb charging cables in the amazon store relevant to your country.
 I use an allo Nirvana charger with a usb as well as barrel plug outputs, both rated at 2.8 A each. Plenty of current to charge both the 2go and h2 from a single usb outlet.Your usb charger's current rating will determine if both 2go and h2 get charged simultaneously or not.
 I highly recommend the allo Nirvana charger. https://www.allo.com/sparky/nirvana-smps.html
Its the best charger I found in my time with the h2 ( 2years). All other smps chargers added some noise to the stream.Yes, I've tried the Ifi varieties as well, This one just creams the lot. Plus you also get two outputs.


----------



## Luvdac

And yes, the micro bits can be removed.


----------



## Mark S

Luvdac said:


> Re Magnetic cables: its pretty generic stuff. Just make sure its 3A rated ( most of them are). Just search magnetic usb charging cables in the amazon store relevant to your country.
> I use an allo Nirvana charger with a usb as well as barrel plug outputs, both rated at 2.8 A each. Plenty of current to charge both the 2go and h2 from a single usb outlet.Your usb charger's current rating will determine if both 2go and h2 get charged simultaneously or not.
> I highly recommend the allo Nirvana charger. https://www.allo.com/sparky/nirvana-smps.html
> Its the best charger I found in my time with the h2 ( 2years). All other smps chargers added some noise to the stream.Yes, I've tried the Ifi varieties as well, This one just creams the lot. Plus you also get two outputs.



‘thanks. Just picked some up, and the charger too.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 23, 2020)

Mark S said:


> I‘m not nearly this proficient and am on macOS and iOS. If anyone figured out the playlist creation automation that Steve figured out on windows, please advise  I have a 1TB card in the 2Go with a folder called music, then sub folders by artist name, then sub, sub folders for each album (e.g., Music>Aerosmith>Greatest Hits is one path and Music>Aerosmith>Toys In The Attic would be another path for another Aerosmith album), and each album’s folder has a cover.jpg file.


I'm working on a procedure now which I think should work for you too, if you can get access to a windows pc. As I've said before, I have no clue how to do this in iOS. 

My Windows cmd line skills are extremely rusty. I actually originally learned this stuff on Unix 4.2BSD back in the 80's. Windows batch scripts are a lot balkier than Unix ever was so it is slowish going.

I am not trying to treat a general case. Just getting something to work for me. If other people can use it or adapt it then well and good 🙂


----------



## gryffe

Luvdac said:


> Re Magnetic cables: its pretty generic stuff. Just make sure its 3A rated ( most of them are). Just search magnetic usb charging cables in the amazon store relevant to your country.
> I use an allo Nirvana charger with a usb as well as barrel plug outputs, both rated at 2.8 A each. Plenty of current to charge both the 2go and h2 from a single usb outlet.Your usb charger's current rating will determine if both 2go and h2 get charged simultaneously or not.
> I highly recommend the allo Nirvana charger. https://www.allo.com/sparky/nirvana-smps.html
> Its the best charger I found in my time with the h2 ( 2years). All other smps chargers added some noise to the stream.Yes, I've tried the Ifi varieties as well, This one just creams the lot. Plus you also get two outputs.


Cool, I've got a Nirvana coming to me. Posted from France on Tuesday, hopefully here soon.


----------



## SteveHulk

phillevy said:


> Can I add however that the Gofigure app is an embarrassment - it even keeps telling me I have zero battery when I've got a full charge. Fortunately it's not going to be needed very often and once the initial firmware update and configuration are done, you can just stick to Roon and an upnp app.


Chord probably think that acceding to any requests regarding the "music hub" in gofigure will lead to an avalanche of more requests which they would then find much harder to refuse. I can understand this. 

However, couldn't it at least be able to display the tracks in a playlist? Even if they can't be selected? Then the user would have some better idea of how to use the ⏭️ and ⏮️ to play a desired track.


----------



## Currawong

Mark S said:


> yes, link please. Can the micro bit be removed? I might want to use a regular micro usb cable at times.
> 
> slightly OT, but did anyone notice that Regilian added Siri support last week. I can tell Siri to "play ‘song title’" and it very often works.



I wish I'd known about Rigelian before. It's much snappier than 8player Pro.


----------



## Luvdac

SteveHulk said:


> I'm working on a procedure now which I think should work for you too, if you can get access to a windows pc.


That would be a huuuuge help.


----------



## NYanakiev

Currawong said:


> I wish I'd known about Rigelian before. It's much snappier than 8player Pro.



Rigelian is fantastic


----------



## AndrewOld (Jul 23, 2020)

There was me thinking a 2yu and a 2Go would be a nice front end for my M Scaler and DAVE. I think I am going to think again! Spending good money on a headache does not appeal to me. Money is hard to come by in these times, and if Chord want anymore of mine they will have to do a better, rock-solid job.


----------



## Jimjim77 (Jul 23, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> There was me thinking a 2yu and a 2Go would be a nice front end for my M Scaler and DAVE. I think I am going to think again! Spending good money on a headache does not appeal to me. Money is hard to come by in these times, and if Chord want anymore of mine they will have to do a better, rock-solid job.


You have time to think about it. 2Yu is not available yet and we don't know when it will be 

I asked a date to @Matt Bartlett but without success.

Personally I already bought the 2Go and I am waiting the 2yu to put it in front of my Qutest.
And I want to use it as a Roon endpoint via the gigabit interface I think it will be fine.


----------



## AndrewOld (Jul 23, 2020)

Jimjim77 said:


> You have time to think about it. 2Yu is not available yet and we don't know when it will be
> 
> I asked a date to @Matt Bartlett but without success.
> 
> ...


Well, I have a modest laptop that is a perfectly fine Roon core and endpoint, and I have a Squeezebox Touch which also works well as a Roon endpoint, or LMS endpoint, or UPnP endpoint. Either work trouble free into my MScaler/DAVE. You can get a Squeezebox Touch for a tenth of the cost of a 2Yu/2Go, and it works fine on 2.8Ghz wifi and ethernet. Moreover, although it is In a boring plastic case, the cabling is neat and it can be hidden away inconspicuously.  Much as I like Chord I find it hard to understand why I should spend a huge amount of money for less functionality than I already have, and have a headache into the bargain. Chord need to up their game. A premium product with a premium price should give premium performance. I can’t believe that after the fiasco of the Poly they have done the same again.


----------



## miketlse

Jimjim77 said:


> I asked a date to @Matt Bartlett but without success.


Chord are notoriously tight-lipped about future products and launch dates, so i doubt that Matt would post a date for 2Yu.
He may not even know the 2Yu shipping date yet - 2yu has already been delayed by covid causing Chords UK suppliers to close.
Those suppliers have only been reopened for a month, and already the news is full of reports of covid cases increasing rapidly, and governments hinting at the return of lockdown. Worst case could be that 2Yu is delayed again.

Looking instead on the brighter side, Moon Audio were advertising the 2Yu in stock during September.
US/Canadian dealers usually seem to get their hands on new Chord products a month after the UK/European dealers, which would imply that 2Yu will start shipping to UK/Europe sometime during August.
Personally I don't feel confident about August. Moon Audio advertised shipping dates are often exposed as works of pure fiction, and the possibility of a covid 2nd wave with renewed lockdown looks ominous.


----------



## radnor (Jul 23, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> There was me thinking a 2yu and a 2Go would be a nice front end for my M Scaler and DAVE. I think I am going to think again! Spending good money on a headache does not appeal to me. Money is hard to come by in these times, and if Chord want anymore of mine they will have to do a better, rock-solid job.


If you are not using this for the H2 integration to streamline.  MUCH better options for your other gear. I USE SOTM for my tt2 mscaler. 2Go+2YU is a garish frankenstein product. 2go + h2 (when working) is a wonderful streamlined product.


----------



## uzi2

radnor said:


> If you are not using this for the H2 integration to streamline.  MUCH better options for your other gear. I USE SOTM for my tt2 mscaler. 2Go+2YU is a garish frankenstein product.


I'm not sure we will ever see 2yu. The 2Go is a pretty add on for the Hugo2, but requires this ugly dongle to work with anything else. Agreed there are so many better options to choose...


----------



## radnor

For those that want to take 2go wifi troubleshooting to the next level. https://www.theverge.com/science/20...-science-isp-router-tips-tricks-verge-science


----------



## SteveHulk

Mark S said:


> ‘thanks. Just picked some up, and the charger too.


I just ordered Wsken x-cable 2. A video review approved of this on the basis that no matter how the cable is offered up to the magnetic connector it always snaps cleanly into place without ever getting jammed at an angle.


----------



## musickid (Jul 23, 2020)

my ipod touch 7th gen. has been streaming qobuz and tidal roon 96/192khz without a single drop out for months. it can also do 768khz flawlessly. connected to a energizer 20000mAh powerbank and with full charge i'm getting 30-50 hours playback between charges. the ipod is also stripped right down and plays nicely into my mscaler connected to tt2. of course this is a static set up as repeatedly charging the ipod if strapped to a hugo2 would be impractical. total cost £270. it's an iphone minus cellular. an invisible high quality plug n play non mains connected streaming delight.


----------



## radnor

musickid said:


> my ipod touch 7th gen. has been streaming qobuz and tidal roon 96/192khz without a single drop out for months. it can also do 768khz flawlessly. connected to a energizer 20000mAh powerbank and with full charge i'm getting 30-50 hours playback between charges. the ipod is also stripped right down and plays nicely into my mscaler connected to tt2. of course this is a static set up as repeatedly charging the ipod if strapped to a hugo2 would be impractical. total cost £270. it's an iphone minus cellular. an invisible high quality plug n play non mains connected streaming delight.


😞


----------



## radnor

2GO pro tip.  If you change password on network... 2Go will attempt to login with old pwd and not give you any indication there is a pwd issue.  You need to delete any network that pwd has been changed and re add network with new pwd.  🤬


----------



## radnor

2go  Roon protip.  Easy way to switch betweeen 192 and 384 for all bit rates quickly.   You can set max pcm rate under device settings advanced VS adjusting each separately for 192 vs default max pcm rate (384).


----------



## radnor

Quite sure 384 issues are a RAAT issue with Roon... chord please accelerate your Roon fixes!


----------



## radnor (Jul 23, 2020)

Dedicated 2.4ghz network.... skipping like crazy on 192 Roon... pathetic! this is so hit or miss.  You simply should be ashamed to launch a product with this level of error on the BASICS in 2020


----------



## Luvdac

On a more positive note I finally got into sd card playback ( fed up with roon skipping). Somehow over headphones roon is preferable over sd card but yesterday I tried sd card playback into devialet reactors. Made me sit up and take note!
Literally blew me away, the sq.
Downside is the gofigure app is a shambles. Keeps losing the playlist window. Keeps disconnecting from the phone and making playlists is so circa 2003.
Chord have managed to give us the best of Hell and Heaven in one package.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> On a more positive note I finally got into sd card playback ( fed up with roon skipping). Somehow over headphones roon is preferable over sd card but yesterday I tried sd card playback into devialet reactors. Made me sit up and take note!
> Literally blew me away, the sq.
> Downside is the gofigure app is a shambles. Keeps losing the playlist window. Keeps disconnecting from the phone and making playlists is so circa 2003.
> Chord have managed to give us the best of Hell and Heaven in one package.


Exactly!


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> Dedicated 2.4ghz network.... skipping like crazy on 192 Roon... pathetic! this is so hit or miss.  You simply should be ashamed to launch a product with this level of error on the BASICS in 2020


I find that when there are many connected devices on the same network and the collective network workload of the devices goes above 1mbps, that's when the skipping starts. When there is no heavy network traffic taking place even dsd256 is smooth sailing. So is it roon or is it the 2go????.  Plus this defeats the whole work from home protocol


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> I find that when there are many connected devices on the same network and the collective network workload of the devices goes above 1mbps, that's when the skipping starts. When there is no heavy network traffic taking place even dsd256 is smooth sailing. So is it roon or is it the 2go????.  Plus this defeats the whole work from home protocol


Both... I’m quite sure it’s Roon incompatibility... I get stable 192 with audirvana.... therefore chord needs to put eng on this and fix.


----------



## Mark S

AndrewOld said:


> There was me thinking a 2yu and a 2Go would be a nice front end for my M Scaler and DAVE. I think I am going to think again! Spending good money on a headache does not appeal to me. Money is hard to come by in these times, and if Chord want anymore of mine they will have to do a better, rock-solid job.



Hear you on that.  I am looking at  streamers too (Innuous mainly)


----------



## Mark S

NYanakiev said:


> Rigelian is fantastic



Agree.  This forum is superb.  I've learned tons here, including about Rigelian, which I think is the best sd card control app I've tried, but Nucleus is interesting.


----------



## radnor

Let’s not forget the music. For those with 2go... here are 2 great albums to check on h2go. Both sound rich.

Robot Koch is an award winning producer/composer from Berlin, living in Los Angeles. His unique sound of organic electronic music has been called “Wonderful and Strange – pop music from the future.”


----------



## radnor

Further testing... Audirvana... upsampled to dsd.... NO SKIPPING.

THIS IS 100% A ROON COMPATIBILITY ISSUE. I have suspected this for almost 2years with POLY.


----------



## Jimjim77 (Jul 24, 2020)

radnor said:


> Further testing... Audirvana... upsampled to dsd.... NO SKIPPING.
> 
> THIS IS 100% A ROON COMPATIBILITY ISSUE. I have suspected this for almost 2years with POLY.


Roon is very sensitive with network issues. Today i'm using an iPad as an endpoint and I have often the music stops playing and it seems is about my wifi network.

And to finish, for me the couple 2Yu/2Go is very interesting because you can have multiple digital outputs active in the same time. It will permit to feed two zones of my apartment with the same source.
That can't be possible with a sMS-200 for example.


----------



## Currawong (Jul 24, 2020)

I hadn't thought to try Audirvana. I wish that the DLNA server was visible over Ethernet. It only seems to show up when the 2go is connected via wireless.  That being said, I'm not getting any skipping using Audirvana over Wi-Fi with 192k material either.


----------



## radnor

Currawong said:


> I hadn't thought to try Audirvana. I wish that the DLNA server was visible over Ethernet. It only seems to show up when the 2go is connected via wireless.  That being said, I'm not getting any skipping using Audirvana over Wi-Fi with 192k material either.


Yep.... This is a Roon compatibility issue that we’re facing.


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> Further testing... Audirvana... upsampled to dsd.... NO SKIPPING.
> 
> THIS IS 100% A ROON COMPATIBILITY ISSUE. I have suspected this for almost 2years with POLY.


I guess this is why it says "uncertified" in roon. But Chord claims it is Roon Ready on their website. I suppose many devices may be Roon Ready and then also need to earn the 'certified' mark from the chaps at Roon, to establish its credentials as a fully compatible and tested Roon device. A bit misleading all this, as when I saw the roon ready claim I assumed that it would work without a hiccup.


----------



## Ards

radnor said:


> Further testing... Audirvana... upsampled to dsd.... NO SKIPPING.
> 
> THIS IS 100% A ROON COMPATIBILITY ISSUE. I have suspected this for almost 2years with POLY.



It's a *ROON* issue.  Plenty of comment in the Roon forum.  Roon is very temperamental when it comes to networks.  Even over ethernet it will have skips if there is congestion/delays within the network.  WiFi is almost guaranteed to skip...


----------



## radnor (Jul 24, 2020)

I did some side by side listening tonight with my H2go and tt2 mscaler. MTT2 is no more than 15 to 20 % better than H2go. This is extremely impressive considering the size.  Better bass,dynamics and air But I as I said only by about 15%.

This should speak volumes I am still awestruck that there are  forums on Headfi and people that have daps consider them superior to this combo... They are simply not when did no way is this “subjective”.


----------



## gryffe

Luvdac said:


> I guess this is why it says "uncertified" in roon. But Chord claims it is Roon Ready on their website. I suppose many devices may be Roon Ready and then also need to earn the 'certified' mark from the chaps at Roon, to establish its credentials as a fully compatible and tested Roon device. A bit misleading all this, as when I saw the roon ready claim I assumed that it would work without a hiccup.


Yep, my amp is an Arcam SA30. Arcam class this amp (which has inbuilt streamer) as Roon Ready, but it is also "uncertified". So both my methods of streaming are "uncertified" on Roon, although when the 2Go plays up I just switch to the Arcam and it will play anything I chuck at it - although it is limited to 192k.


----------



## Jimjim77

radnor said:


> I did some side by side listening tonight with my H2go and tt2 mscaler. MTT2 is no more than 15 to 20 % better than H2go. This is extremely impressive considering the size.  Better bass,dynamics and air But I as I said only by about 15%.
> 
> This should speak volumes I am still awestruck that there are  forums on Headfi and people that have daps consider them superior to this combo... They are simply not when did no way is this “subjective”.


Do you plan to buy the 2Yu ? Because we could imagine it could be better with your mscaler and the TT2.


----------



## radnor (Jul 24, 2020)

Jimjim77 said:


> Do you plan to buy the 2Yu ? Because we could imagine it could be better with your mscaler and the TT2.


Nahhh... that is one ugly device... I have sotm sms 200 neo ultra with LPS and clocked router for my mTT2.
h2go is a wonderful streamlined magic music candy bar.   Once I get my custom h2go case I will be done.
Breaking in this bad body as we speak. Livracable grand. I ordered last Sunday... and received it today from the eu in CA... 4 days!

also the Sony ier Z1R is freaking awesome with this as well! It more like a mini lcd4z than a mini mdr Z1R.


----------



## vourt

Hi, what do you say about the best audio results in ROON & 2Go? should i upsample as default? use bit perfect? change something in the Gofigure?


----------



## AndrewOld (Jul 24, 2020)

vourt said:


> Hi, what do you say about the best audio results in ROON & 2Go? should i upsample as default? use bit perfect? change something in the Gofigure?


I would have said that depends whether you think Roon know more about upsampling than @Rob Watts. Me, I’d let the Hugo2 do the lifting. Give it a bit-accurate stream of the source file, and let it do its job.


----------



## radnor

AndrewOld said:


> I would have said that depends whether you think Roon know more about upsampling than @Rob Watts. Me, I’d let the Hugo2 do the lifting. Give it a bit-accurate stream of the source file, and let it do its job.


You? Do you have a H2go and have tested it using Roon with upsampling?


----------



## NovaFlyer

Mark S said:


> Hear you on that.  I am looking at  streamers too (Innuous mainly)



Same here, looking at Innuous, as well as Lumin and Auralic


----------



## Currawong

I think that the purpose you buy a Hugo 2 is for what Rob Watts has achieved with digital conversion. While I've experimented with HQPlayer and the Hugo 2, nothing produces the clear sense of depth of the stock set-up the Hugo 2 has. Every type of up-sampling I've tried has sounded poorer.


----------



## uzi2

Currawong said:


> I think that the purpose you buy a Hugo 2 is for what Rob Watts has achieved with digital conversion. While I've experimented with HQPlayer and the Hugo 2, nothing produces the clear sense of depth of the stock set-up the Hugo 2 has. Every type of up-sampling I've tried has sounded poorer.


Does that include the MScaler?


----------



## Doody

radnor said:


> 2GO pro tip.  If you change password on network... 2Go will attempt to login with old pwd and not give you any indication there is a pwd issue.  You need to delete any network that pwd has been changed and re add network with new pwd.  🤬


I've noticed this as well. Whenever I'm mucking about I just always default to deleting the network and re-adding - better safe than sorry. Sloppy though - please add this to the bug list @Matt Bartlett ??? Thx.

Doody


----------



## radnor (Jul 24, 2020)

Currawong said:


> I think that the purpose you buy a Hugo 2 is for what Rob Watts has achieved with digital conversion. While I've experimented with HQPlayer and the Hugo 2, nothing produces the clear sense of depth of the stock set-up the Hugo 2 has. Every type of up-sampling I've tried has sounded poorer.


So you are saying that based on your tests running H2 with HQP.... the same music streamed to H2 sounds worse when running HQP??
Therefore what you are really saying is ANY upscaling into H2...OTHER THAN MSCALER.... would make the H2 sound worse??

amyone else care to comment on this? I will need to run a more detailed analysis as it seems that Roon upscaling into H2 actually sounds better... however I have not ruled out psychoacoustics... will need to examine closer.


----------



## radnor (Jul 24, 2020)

uzi2 said:


> Does that include the MScaler?


Yes exactly my thought.... “but OF COURSE NOT.... ALL UPSAMPLING TERRIBLE EXCEPT FOR WATTS!!”

Ill be honest the addition of mscaler to tt2 is NOT a massive difference.... need to hear Bartok.


----------



## SteveHulk

radnor said:


> h2go is a wonderful streamlined magic music candy bar.


Which is why I think there should be a 2scalar sandwiched between the 2go and the Hugo 2 🙂 even if it did less than a million taps.

Then you'd have something functionally equivalent to a Bartok, but which you can pick up from the desktop, slip in a small bag and have sweet music out and about wherever you want.

It would also be a step forward for chord to sort out the form factor crisis that they are having.


----------



## Widell

SteveHulk said:


> Which is why I think there should be a 2scalar sandwiched between the 2go and the Hugo 2 🙂 even if it did less than a million taps.
> 
> Then you'd have something functionally equivalent to a Bartok, but which you can pick up from the desktop, slip in a small bag and have sweet music out and about wherever you want.
> 
> It would also be a step forward for chord to sort out the form factor crisis that they are having.


Should Chord not start by focus on getting 2go actually work first b4 we keep dreaming, I just want it to do as advertised......mine sent back as it became a brick. now enjoying CH2 with Node2i via toslink and I have no issues at all, no vinylpopsanclicks nor streaming issues at 192 , just enjoying music as it should be, though not portable/transportable nor in any way travel friendly so not the perfect package I am looking for, hope 2go after repair or new unit works as it should or I will cry! Also, I am on my 2nd CH2 and as much as I love the sound seems again an issue with my CH2 and USB, need closer investigation b4 I have to return again but so far the quality of the British engineering  I always admired is but to shame and a big reason I invested in Chord in the 1st place is now severely tainted. Hope all will be sorted at the end but I am seriously losing hope....


----------



## Mediahound

A portable Mscaler isn’t going to happen anytime soon. Rob Watts has stated that the current desktop unit is already near the thermal dissipation limits that that form factor can support.


----------



## Mark S

radnor said:


> Yes exactly my thought.... “but OF COURSE NOT.... ALL UPSAMPLING TERRIBLE EXCEPT FOR WATTS!!”
> 
> Ill be honest the addition of mscaler to tt2 is NOT a massive difference.... need to hear Bartok.



listen to Rossini if you can 😂


----------



## radnor

Widell said:


> Should Chord not start by focus on getting 2go actually work first b4 we keep dreaming, I just want it to do as advertised......mine sent back as it became a brick. now enjoying CH2 with Node2i via toslink and I have no issues at all, no vinylpopsanclicks nor streaming issues at 192 , just enjoying music as it should be, though not portable/transportable nor in any way travel friendly so not the perfect package I am looking for, hope 2go after repair or new unit works as it should or I will cry! Also, I am on my 2nd CH2 and as much as I love the sound seems again an issue with my CH2 and USB, need closer investigation b4 I have to return again but so far the quality of the British engineering  I always admired is but to shame and a big reason I invested in Chord in the 1st place is now severely tainted. Hope all will be sorted at the end but I am seriously losing hope....
> [/QUO
> Chord cannot afford another hardware disaster after poly and 2go...  Unfortunately it looks like it’s going to be the third generation of hardware whatever that is to potentially finally get it right because they didn’t this turnaround even after a few years with Poly. However chord  team I still love you as long as you’re making some of the best sounding stuff... Please just get your act together here


----------



## radnor (Jul 24, 2020)

Mediahound said:


> A portable Mscaler isn’t going to happen anytime soon. Rob Watts has stated that the current desktop unit is already near the thermal dissipation limits that that form factor can support.


I wouldn’t believe anything Rob says if I were you. Nobody’s going to talk publicly about their future product roadmap they want to surprise us... Near the thermal limit??....  ohhh come on!!! this is not a plasma engine on Mars mission... It’s general computing. 🥱


----------



## SteveHulk

Mediahound said:


> A portable Mscaler isn’t going to happen anytime soon. Rob Watts has stated that the current desktop unit is already near the thermal dissipation limits that that form factor can support.


That's presumably when operating at a million taps. A device that is operating with fewer taps would presumably generate less heat as it is doing fewer calculations.


----------



## uzi2 (Jul 24, 2020)

radnor said:


> I wouldn’t believe anything Rob says if I were you. Nobody’s going to talk publicly about their future product roadmap they want to surprise us... Near the thermal limit??....  ohhh come on!!! this is not a plasma engine on Mars mission... It’s general computing. 🥱


Well the only other offering I know of is HQPlayer and it requires some serious computing power, which would currently be impossible to provide in a portable unit without a noisy fan. The brilliance of it, of cousre, lies in the streaming of the computed output to a lighweight app able to run on very low power units, NAA. But sadly, not the 2go.


----------



## Mediahound

radnor said:


> I wouldn’t believe anything Rob says if I were you. Nobody’s going to talk publicly about their future product roadmap they want to surprise us... Near the thermal limit??....  ohhh come on!!! this is not a plasma engine on Mars mission... It’s general computing. 🥱


He talks all the time about what he’s working on over in his blog thread.


----------



## Mediahound (Jul 24, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> That's presumably when operating at a million taps. A device that is operating with fewer taps would presumably generate less heat as it is doing fewer calculations.


I don’t know what the point of that would be. The whole idea of the M scaler is that it recreates the original analog signal better than to 16 bit or better accuracy. Anything less you might as well just use the dac like the Hugo 2  by itself, which you can already do now.


----------



## radnor (Jul 24, 2020)

uzi2 said:


> Well the only other offering I know of is HQPlayer and it requires some serious computing power, which would currently be impossible to provide in a portable unit without a noisy fan. The brilliance of it, of course, lies in the streaming of the computed output to a lightweight app able to run on very low power units, NAA. But sadly, not the 2go.


simply NOT true... are you aware of the capability of APPLE's current generation silicon on iphone 12???? could easily run a native version of HQP but HQP would need to be written for it.

so if there was a separate headless unit like h2go receiving the preprocessed signal from an iphone and then the onboard dac of the headless unit did its magic... you would have essentially a config that would give us portable mscaler....

rob watts is a smart guy... but he is an old school HW guy NOT a SW guy. I know of at least one summit level headphone company with a phd founder that is working on a revolutionary new DAC.... this space is just starting to heat up.... again why chord better step up their game because others are nipping at their heels that are far better in SW.

If I was CEO of DCS id price Bartok at 7 to 8K and wipe out all my competition. Bring in all these guys for my next gen stuff.

Chord... don't be NOKIA.... you are at risk.


----------



## radnor

Mediahound said:


> I don’t know what the point of that would be. The whole idea of the M scaler is that it recreates the original analog signal better than to 16 bit or better accuracy. Anything less you might as well just use the dac like the Hugo 2  by itself, which you can already do now.


incorrect


----------



## jonnyt

Are people sure that the connectivity issues are a roon problem?
I can use an ipad or laptop as a roon endpoint and never have an issue, in fact its what I resort to every time my 2go starts disconnecting.

The ONLY unit I own that continually has connection issues is the 2go


----------



## radnor

jonnyt said:


> Are people sure that the connectivity issues are a roon problem?
> I can use an ipad or laptop as a roon endpoint and never have an issue, in fact its what I resort to every time my 2go starts disconnecting.
> 
> The ONLY unit I own that continually has connection issues is the 2go


im not sure... I "suspect" it.... there is much going on with ROON compatibility... .and based on my own tests with stability on every other platform.... it points to a ROON specific issue.


----------



## Widell

radnor said:


> im not sure... I "suspect" it.... there is much going on with ROON compatibility... .and based on my own tests with stability on every other platform.... it points to a ROON specific issue.


So, no more vinylpopsandclicks and hi-res streaming by2go in all other scenarios are working now and we should all get Roon and a happy summer vacation?


----------



## Currawong

radnor said:


> So you are saying that based on your tests running H2 with HQP.... the same music streamed to H2 sounds worse when running HQP??
> Therefore what you are really saying is ANY upscaling into H2...OTHER THAN MSCALER.... would make the H2 sound worse??



We're off-topic, as this is the 2go thread, but _in my experience with trying HQPlayer filters_ I didn't find any that could do as well as Rob's filter set-up _as far as reproducing the spacial image goes._ 



radnor said:


> rob watts is a smart guy... but he is an old school HW guy NOT a SW guy. I know of at least one summit level headphone company with a phd founder that is working on a revolutionary new DAC.... this space is just starting to heat up.... again why chord better step up their game because others are nipping at their heels that are far better in SW.



We're going down a stupid road here, but I guess someone who designed the complex software used for Chord's DACs is "not a sw guy". That being said, I hear every other week that someone with amazing qualifications is about to make a revolutionary DAC. Since it has been a regular thing for years, and I don't see any revolutionary DACs appearing, I'll believe it when I see it. 

Now we're done with the chest-thumping, please get back to talking about the 2go/2yu.


----------



## Widell

Currawong said:


> We're off-topic, as this is the 2go thread, but _in my experience with trying HQPlayer filters_ I didn't find any that could do as well as Rob's filter set-up _as far as reproducing the spacial image goes._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for eliminating the chest thumping, as my 2go is back for repair/exchange whichever works...I look forward to a discussion on making this device actually work in real life...


----------



## uzi2

radnor said:


> simply NOT true... are you aware of the capability of APPLE's current generation silicon on iphone 12???? could easily run a native version of HQP but HQP would need to be written for it.
> 
> so if there was a separate headless unit like h2go receiving the preprocessed signal from an iphone and then the onboard dac of the headless unit did its magic... you would have essentially a config that would give us portable mscaler....
> 
> ...


Please elaborate on what is not true in my post that you have quoted. I think you need to take a bit more time before you respond on this forum. I used the word currently and you are quoting some future theoretical platform.


----------



## Currawong

@uzi2 I'd rather not have to ask the moderators to delete posts, so please take the discussion to PMs, and keep this thread about the 2go. 

Someone usefully suggested I see if anything came up in my console logs when Roon has drop-outs. Since it's Saturday here, and my neighbours should be using their wi-fi, I'm more likely to be able to find issues.


----------



## uzi2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Currawong said:


> We're off-topic, as this is the 2go thread, but _in my experience with trying HQPlayer filters_ I didn't find any that could do as well as Rob's filter set-up _as far as reproducing the spacial image goes._


That's all very well, but what you said earlier was " nothing produces the clear sense of depth of the stock set-up the Hugo 2 has. Every type of up-sampling I've tried has sounded poorer." You have not answered the question that followed "Does that include the MScaler?" Maybe, like me, you have not experienced it...
No chest thumping here...


----------



## Currawong

I haven't tried the M-Scaler at home, only at meets.  I didn't think to mention it as my response was to the question of whether to use Roon's upsampling or not with the Hugo 2.


----------



## radnor

uzi2 said:


> Please elaborate on what is not true in my post that you have quoted. I think you need to take a bit more time before you respond on this forum. I used the word currently and you are quoting some future theoretical platform.


apples current SOC + GPU could run HQP on iphone 10 and 11... therefore incorrect.


----------



## radnor (Jul 24, 2020)

Currawong said:


> I haven't tried the M-Scaler at home, only at meets.  I didn't think to mention it as my response was to the question of whether to use Roon's upsampling or not with the Hugo 2.


i use it and it "seems" to sound better.... my mind could be playing tricks... however even with POLY... roon upsampling seems more organic after i come home from a hike having played tidal/qobuz with mconnect UpnP at native resolutions.... when i switch to home net and roon with upsampling to 384... sound seem smore organic and relaxed... less "digital"... audio is very subtle... so even though it may be hard to pinpoint sound.. sometimes the feeling follows the subtle nuance of sound's impact on the subconscious.


----------



## muski

Doody said:


> I've noticed this as well. Whenever I'm mucking about I just always default to deleting the network and re-adding - better safe than sorry. Sloppy though - please add this to the bug list @Matt Bartlett ??? Thx.
> 
> Doody


Pro tip: testing software before releasing it is a good idea.


----------



## paulgc

Currawong said:


> I haven't tried the M-Scaler at home, only at meets.  I didn't think to mention it as my response was to the question of whether to use Roon's upsampling or not with the Hugo 2.



love your YouTube reviews


----------



## radnor

paulgc said:


> love your YouTube reviews


stay on topic


----------



## paulgc

radnor said:


> stay on topic


Usually do.


----------



## radnor

I just tried the hidden high gain function on the H2... wow!.. the LCD 4Z is almost on par with the TT2... remember Watts prefers to use High Gain on TT2... for HPs.


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> I just tried the hidden high gain function on the H2... wow!.. the LCD 4Z is almost on par with the TT2... remember Watts prefers to use High Gain on TT2... for HPs.



Low gain inserts a resistor into the path.


----------



## radnor

jarnopp said:


> Low gain inserts a resistor into the path.


correct!


----------



## oldmate (Jul 25, 2020)

radnor said:


> stay on topic



Who the hell are you to tell people to stay on topic considering you go on other threads and trash everything that isn't a Chord product.


----------



## radnor (Jul 25, 2020)

oldmate said:


> Who the hell are you to tell people to stay on topic considering you go on other threads and trash everything that isn't a Chord product.


I don’t trash everything. In fact I was here bashing the 2go before I bought H2go after my own poly experience. I expected it to be marginally better than the m15... so now I am just a harbinger of truth.... there is a lot to like about all the android based daps... except for the sound.


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> I just tried the hidden high gain function on the H2... wow!


There's a hidden high gain....????


----------



## Luvdac

Folks, here is something new I discovered just now. I tried upsampling to dsd256 and right away the skipping started. On a hunch I restarted the server hosting the roon core and now its playing upsampled to dsd256 without a hiccup. ( 5 tracks in so far!)
Worth a try. Please give it shot and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> Folks, here is something new I discovered just now. I tried upsampling to dsd256 and right away the skipping started. On a hunch I restarted the server hosting the roon core and now its playing upsampled to dsd256 without a hiccup. ( 5 tracks in so far!)
> Worth a try. Please give it shot and see if it makes a difference.


I have done many Roon core reboots (Roon dedicated nuc) upon router reset... it helps sometimes but does not clear issue for good.... again hit or miss and adds to frustration.


----------



## phillevy

Luvdac said:


> Folks, here is something new I discovered just now. I tried upsampling to dsd256 and right away the skipping started. On a hunch I restarted the server hosting the roon core and now its playing upsampled to dsd256 without a hiccup. ( 5 tracks in so far!)
> Worth a try. Please give it shot and see if it makes a difference.


I have found restarting my wifi repeater fixes the occasional glitch when I'm away from the router. Perhaps the 2go has joined the weaker signal direct to the router rather than the extender ( both networks have the same name).


----------



## radnor (Jul 25, 2020)

phillevy said:


> I have found restarting my wifi repeater fixes the occasional glitch when I'm away from the router. Perhaps the 2go has joined the weaker signal direct to the router rather than the extender ( both networks have the same name).


I have tested with and without repeater with totl netgear WiFi 6 routers.... and I will say it still hit or miss.... Something seems to be working and then the goddamn glitches start to happen. Infuriating... all signs point to Roon.... stability with everything else.  Mconnect upnp while mobike and Audiarvana (terrible Effin name) in home upnp are all quite stable.


----------



## radnor

Has anyone tried the noble sultan with the H2go yet?


----------



## Mediahound

Luvdac said:


> There's a hidden high gain....????



There isn’t. He’s clearly  very confused.


----------



## radnor

Mediahound said:


> There isn’t. He’s clearly  very confused.


It wouldn’t Be hidden if you knew about it.


----------



## Mediahound

radnor said:


> It wouldn’t Be hidden if you knew about it.



You’re probably talking about connecting to the RCA outs with headphones instead of the 3.5mm out. What you don’t realize is that all the outputs are connected inline, to the exact same output. There is no hidden gain.


----------



## radnor (Jul 25, 2020)

Mediahound said:


> You’re probably talking about connecting to the RCA outs with headphones instead of the 3.5mm out. What you don’t realize is that all the outputs are connected inline, to the exact same output. There is no hidden gain.


Nope.  Not talking about that.  There is a sequence of buttons you press to unlock. I’m sworn to secrecy as drain on battery is significant.


----------



## Mediahound

radnor said:


> Nope.  Not talking about that.  There is a sequence of buttons your press to unlock. I’m sworn to secrecy.



Then you’re probably talking about line out mode. I still think you’re pretty confused because even that just sets the volume at a certain level automatically. On Hugo 2 there are not different gain modes.


----------



## radnor

Mediahound said:


> Then you’re probably talking about line out mode. I still think you’re pretty confused because even that just sets the volume at a certain level automatically. On Hugo 2 there are not different gain modes.


I’m not confused bud. This mode bumps H2 into 2watts of power output.


----------



## Mediahound (Jul 25, 2020)

radnor said:


> I’m not confused bud. This mode bumps H2 into 2watts of power output.



You’re just trolling here now, unless you can prove this.


----------



## Bill Chu

radnor said:


> I just tried the hidden high gain function on the H2... wow!.. the LCD 4Z is almost on par with the TT2... remember Watts prefers to use High Gain on TT2... for HPs.


May I know how to unlease the high gain function on H2?


----------



## Currawong

You've let the cat out of the bag, so please let us know.


----------



## uzi2

That's now a run of over 20 posts, that are off-topic here. Surely this all belongs in the Hugo2 thread.


----------



## paulgc

uzi2 said:


> That's now a run of over 20 posts, that are off-topic here. Surely this all belongs in the Hugo2 thread.



the two devices are so interconnected it is easy to happen.


----------



## rwelles

radnor said:


> I’m not confused bud. This mode bumps H2 into 2watts of power output.


But it only works if you have the Watts Secret Decoder Ring (WSDR™), available in a "Watt-ties" cereal box!


----------



## musickid

so if you had 2 hugo 2's running in parallel would that be 4W total output?


----------



## Mark S

musickid said:


> so if you had 2 hugo 2's running in parallel would that be 4W total output?



Isn't that just setting it in the mode where it feeds a preamp?  I didn't think that was a secret.  The Hugo1 and Mojo do the same thing.


----------



## radnor

musickid said:


> so if you had 2 hugo 2's running in parallel would that be 4W total output?


there is a method to run 2 H2s in dual mono with the 2W output that is incredible.... susvara portable... to some extent.


----------



## Mark S

My Hugo2Go stopped working today. It simply won’t play music. This forum has always helped me out, but I do not see a solution to my problem except returning my unit for diagnosis and/or repair.  Before I do, I figured I would see if anyone has a suggestion.

I have tested different headphones and different headphone outputs (1/4 inch and mini using different headphones into each, but I also confirmed the both headphones work).  I also connected the rca outputs from the Hugo2  to my Woo headphone amp and got no sound from the rca outs either, so that eliminates a problem simply with the headphone jack.  I also tried using the optical input into the Hugo2 from my dCS Upsampler into the Hugo2, and that does not play either (I did select the optical input (green light) for this test and switched away from the usb output ordinarily selected for the 2Go).

The player software I am using shows that the track is playing, and the sample rate light changes on the Hugo2 as I change tracks with different sample rates and formats in all of these tests. I also tried other player software (mconnect and Rigelian), and I tried to stream with Tidal.  I also tried to play using Roon.

I just get no sound out on any of these tests.  I am at a loss.  I think I need to send my system back for diagnoses and/or repair.  It had been working great until today.  I had been luckier than most here until today, but this problem seems very different from any I've read about here before.

Please advise if you have a suggestion and thanks in advance.


----------



## radnor (Jul 25, 2020)

Mark S said:


> My Hugo2Go stopped working today. It simply won’t play music. This forum has always helped me out, but I do not see a solution to my problem except returning my unit for diagnosis and/or repair.  Before I do, I figured I would see if anyone has a suggestion.
> 
> I have tested different headphones and different headphone outputs (1/4 inch and mini using different headphones into each, but I also confirmed the both headphones work).  I also connected the rca outputs from the Hugo2  to my Woo headphone amp and got no sound from the rca outs either, so that eliminates a problem simply with the headphone jack.  I also tried using the optical input into the Hugo2 from my dCS Upsampler into the Hugo2, and that does not play either (I did select the optical input (green light) for this test and switched away from the usb output ordinarily selected for the 2Go).
> 
> ...


remove 2GO from H2 and charge both alone... then do a factory reset on 2GO? Also delete your network 2GO is connected to and rejoin.... reentering PWD again. this does not work you are effed.


----------



## Mark S

radnor said:


> attempt to remove device from H2 and charge alone... then do a factory reset?



I think you mean separate the Hugo2 and the 2Go, charge each separately, then factory reset.  I guess that won't hurt, but I tried the optical in on the Hugo2 and that didn't work, so that suggests to me that this is actually a problem with the Hugo2 not the 2Go. I don't think there is a factory reset for the Hugo2???

That said, thanks for the suggestion.  I will try it.


----------



## radnor

Mark S said:


> I think you mean separate the Hugo2 and the 2Go, charge each separately, then factory reset.  I guess that won't hurt, but I tried the optical in on the Hugo2 and that didn't work, so that suggests to me that this is actually a problem with the Hugo2 not the 2Go. I don't think there is a factory reset for the Hugo2???
> 
> That said, thanks for the suggestion.  I will try it.


yes ... seperate each and recharge separately... however if lights on on H2... does not seem promising.


----------



## musickid (Jul 25, 2020)

i was joking. hugo 2 is a 1W device. if you can show us how it outputs 2W then do it.

this is very bad as some more impressionable less experienced members might get lost here.

line level does not increase the power output.

*1050mW 8Ω*


----------



## Mark S

Just separated the 2Go from the Hugo2 and played music through the usb input on the Hugo2.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Mediahound (Jul 25, 2020)

radnor said:


> There is a sequence of buttons you press to unlock. I’m sworn to secrecy as drain on battery is significant.





musickid said:


> i was joking. hugo 2 is a 1W device. if you can show us how it outputs 2W then do it.
> 
> this is very bad as some more impressionable less experienced members might get lost here.
> 
> ...



It's clear he thinks the brighter LEDs setting means more power output. ROFL!


----------



## musickid (Jul 25, 2020)

try optical Mark.


----------



## radnor

musickid said:


> i was joking. hugo 2 is a 1W device. if you can show us how it outputs 2W then do it.
> 
> this is very bad as some more impressionable less experienced members might get lost here.
> 
> ...


----------



## radnor

96 and above skipping like crazy....  no reason.... dedicated net.... random.... chord this is really ridiculous


----------



## Rob Watts

radnor said:


> I’m not confused bud. This mode bumps H2 into 2watts of power output.


There is no hidden mode which gives Hugo 2 an increased power output. If such a wonderful thing existed it would not be hidden but a feature...


----------



## technobear

musickid said:


> i was joking. hugo 2 is a 1W device. if you can show us how it outputs 2W then do it.
> 
> this is very bad as some more impressionable less experienced members might get lost here.
> 
> ...


You would need to use 4 ohm speakers to get 2 Watts. I don't know that Hugo 2 would be happy with a 4 ohm load though.

Perhaps he is applying the old trick of adding left and right channels to get a total power output like a certain segment of the audio marketplace used to do to make weedy music centres seem more powerful than they were.


----------



## radnor

So my dedicated H2go net all over the place today... skipping on 96. Even 44..... tested with mconnect as well ame once it played a Qobuz 96 song via upnp started to pop... 

so That rules out the Roon issue.... this is straight up a major 2go flaw.chord may need to recall... the fact that there is zero FW that has solved these issues by now is disconcerting

i suggest they make a 2go mini that only does wireless and does it well. Could be half the size... I should just build it...  most H2 peeps would buy this.


----------



## miketlse

radnor said:


> make a 2go mini that only does wireless and does it well. Could be half the size... I should just build it...  most H2 peeps would buy this.


It would certainly make an interesting head-fi blog.


----------



## uzi2

radnor said:


> So my dedicated H2go net all over the place today... skipping on 96. Even 44..... tested with mconnect as well ame once it played a Qobuz 96 song via upnp started to pop...
> 
> so That rules out the Roon issue.... this is straight up a major 2go flaw.chord may need to recall... the fact that there is zero FW that has solved these issues by now is disconcerting
> 
> i suggest they make a 2go mini that only does wireless and does it well. Could be half the size... I should just build it...  most H2 peeps would buy this.


Probably burnt out with all that power...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

uzi2 said:


> Probably burnt out with all that power...




Sometimes circling the wagons generates too much heat.


----------



## phillevy

radnor said:


> So my dedicated H2go net all over the place today... skipping on 96. Even 44..... tested with mconnect as well ame once it played a Qobuz 96 song via upnp started to pop...
> 
> so That rules out the Roon issue.... this is straight up a major 2go flaw.chord may need to recall... the fact that there is zero FW that has solved these issues by now is disconcerting
> 
> i suggest they make a 2go mini that only does wireless and does it well. Could be half the size... I should just build it...  most H2 peeps would buy this.


Please don’t recall mine, it‘s working perfectly!


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Mark S said:


> Just separated the 2Go from the Hugo2 and played music through the usb input on the Hugo2.  Hmmm.....


Does it sound worse or better ?


----------



## Doody

Q: What is the key combo to press that'll trigger my Hugo2 and 2go to transform into crime-fighting robots?

Thx,
Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Back on the subject of automatically generating  for a library the playlists that will be acceptable to gofigure... Yes, I didn't forget! 😀

I finally have Windows cmd line scripts that seem to do the job of creating a new flattened library structure, moving the content files into the new structure, and automatically creating playlists in the right format.

I will now embark on testing on some real-life library files and seeing whether gofigure will play the results.

There are heavy caveats: to do this you will need access to a windows pc; OBVIOUSLY you will have a backup of your library; you will need to follow instructions carefully on how to set up the source library and destination library pathnames; at the moment the only file type that is added to playlists is flac; there will be other caveats. 

I have only used Windows path and file names that already exist in the source library to create the new path and file names. This is to ensure that the path and file names of the newly created files are always legal. I have not and do not intend to try to use trackfile id3 data to make new filenames as there will be a plethora of rotten special cases to deal with.

I know that the playlist names will often be ugly, but at least the process is automatic 😀

It goes without saying that you use these scripts entirely at your own risk 😀

Those of you who want the scripts PM me with your email addresses. I will send a disclaimer which you will need to return to me by email to show that you accept it. I will then send you the scripts and instructions on how to run them.

The final versions should be ready in a few days from now.


----------



## Mojo ideas

Currawong said:


> Considering most streamers (and most DACs) are pretty large, it does neatly bring the size of a streaming set-up right down.  I did notice the addition of the ethernet socket compared to what we saw on the original prototypes, which didn't have it.
> 
> What I'd like to see is some kind of stand to put a Hugo 2 and 2Go into. I say this as my Hugo 2 would get quite warm if laid flat, but if I put it on something like an iPad stand for better airflow, it runs quite a bit cooler.


  sorry to disagree but the Ethernet was always there right from the initial concept all prototypes had it though it wasn’t shown in some images this image was shown on the 18th of January 2018


----------



## Luvdac

SteveHulk said:


> Back on the subject of automatically generating  for a library the playlists that will be acceptable to gofigure... Yes, I didn't forget! 😀
> 
> I finally have Windows cmd line scripts that seem to do the job of creating a new flattened library structure, moving the content files into the new structure, and automatically creating playlists in the right format.
> 
> ...


Pm'd


----------



## paulgc

Mojo ideas said:


> sorry to disagree but the Ethernet was always there right from the initial concept all prototypes had it though it wasn’t shown in some images this image was shown on the 18th of January 2018


John, any update on 2yu?


----------



## Luvdac

In case anyone is interested, I was able to get squeezebox in roon to see and stream upto 24/192 to the h2go. You would have to download squeeze2upnp from github for Windows based roon cores. Here's a tutorial I found on how to do it. http://jplay.eu/forum/index.php?/topic/2783-roon-with-jplayfemto-it-is-possible/
Ignore that its related to jplay. The squeezebox support works without jplay.
One offshoot of this is that I can now stream to airplay devices via roon upto 24/192, thus bypassing the airplay limit. YMMV.
As for any benefits regarding h2go...it might help with the drop outs, but atm thats just speculation. Plus no dsd. So probably a step down.


----------



## radnor

paulgc said:


> John, any update on 2yu?


NOT 4YU


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> In case anyone is interested, I was able to get squeezebox in roon to see and stream upto 24/192 to the h2go. You would have to download squeeze2upnp from github for Windows based roon cores. Here's a tutorial I found on how to do it. http://jplay.eu/forum/index.php?/topic/2783-roon-with-jplayfemto-it-is-possible/
> Ignore that its related to jplay. The squeezebox support works without jplay.
> One offshoot of this is that I can now stream to airplay devices via roon upto 24/192, thus bypassing the airplay limit. YMMV.
> As for any benefits regarding h2go...it might help with the drop outs, but atm thats just speculation. Plus no dsd. So probably a step down.


h2go is an airplay device... so did you try to stream 24/192 to airplay via h2go... in my experience airplay is substantially more stable than RAAT.... however its always at lower bit rates.

what are the benefits of squeeze box?


----------



## Ards

radnor said:


> So my dedicated H2go net all over the place today... skipping on 96. Even 44..... tested with mconnect as well ame once it played a Qobuz 96 song via upnp started to pop...
> 
> so That rules out the Roon issue.... this is straight up a major 2go flaw.chord may need to recall... the fact that there is zero FW that has solved these issues by now is disconcerting



By "dedicated ... net" do you mean wired?  I'm currently listening to 384kHz ethernet streaming from Roon to my H2GO with zero skips/stutters.  If your network is skipping then it's most likely your network tripping up the players.

Grab something like EMCO Ping Monitor (https://emcosoftware.com/ping-monitor) and start watching your network for problems. When dropped pings get above 2% in my network Roon will start skipping.  If you see this level of dropped pings you can work to resolve it by reorganising your network topology until the dropped pings either go away completely or stay below 1%.


----------



## radnor

Ards said:


> By "dedicated ... net" do you mean wired?  I'm currently listening to 384kHz ethernet streaming from Roon to my H2GO with zero skips/stutters.  If your network is skipping then it's most likely your network tripping up the players.
> 
> Grab something like EMCO Ping Monitor (https://emcosoftware.com/ping-monitor) and start watching your network for problems. When dropped pings get above 2% in my network Roon will start skipping.  If you see this level of dropped pings you can work to resolve it by reorganising your network topology until the dropped pings either go away completely or stay below 1%.


listened to 384 most of day... no skips... yesterday skips... no diff in net usage.


----------



## Ards

radnor said:


> listened to 384 most of day... no skips... yesterday skips... no diff in net usage.



Without monitoring your network you don't know what is happening to it, so I'd still recommend grabbing EMCO and let it watch your network for a few days.


----------



## gryffe

Ards said:


> By "dedicated ... net" do you mean wired?  I'm currently listening to 384kHz ethernet streaming from Roon to my H2GO with zero skips/stutters.  If your network is skipping then it's most likely your network tripping up the players.
> 
> Grab something like EMCO Ping Monitor (https://emcosoftware.com/ping-monitor) and start watching your network for problems. When dropped pings get above 2% in my network Roon will start skipping.  If you see this level of dropped pings you can work to resolve it by reorganising your network topology until the dropped pings either go away completely or stay below 1%.


For the laymen like me, can you explain what you mean by "dropped ping", and how would it show in my screenshot below.
In the screenshot my 2Go is at the top.It has been intermittently showing packet loss of 5%, but for majority of time packet loss is 0%


----------



## Currawong

Mojo ideas said:


> sorry to disagree but the Ethernet was always there right from the initial concept all prototypes had it though it wasn’t shown in some images this image was shown on the 18th of January 2018



My bad, I must have missed it in the early photos. I had in my head the comment, I think from Matt, about it being added by customer request, so I got the wrong idea about it being added since then.

You've reminded me about my stand comment though. I have it on an iPad stand in front of my computer and it runs nice and cool.


----------



## hptubes

I have been running fairly "defect free" over the last several weeks, and my further testing on my unit in my home confirms that 192 is ok (stable for hours) wireless with Roon, but going higher will almost immediately create the skipping/"Roon errors" as I noted several days ago.  I dialed it back to 192 for now and it seemed stable again.  To be clear, I had not been upsampling to the H2Go before I started this testing to 192 about a week ago...so upsampling in Roon is a relatively new use-case for me with the H2Go.  However, I DO upsample to much higher rates wired to my PSAudio DSD DAC with zero issues, and have been able to do so without issue for 6 months.  I'm running an Antipodes CX/EX combo as the Roon front-end so there is zero issue with processing or network bandwidth in the heart of my solution.  I used to have issues when I ran a Mac Mini as my Roon server, but those completely went away with the move to Antipodes (thank goodness, given the cost).

Last night, at 192, I oddly started getting the skipping/stopping after about 5 songs.  As an aside, unlike pre-update, it did NOT require an H2Go restart, but instead the H2Go would disappear in Roon as an endpoint, then approximately 30 seconds later it would return and allow me to hit play again on Roon.  I watched the behavior for about 30 minutes, and it probably happened 10 or more times.  I was ready to just shut the whole thing down and quit listening for the night.  Interestingly as well (and I should have tried playing to this but I did not), the Airplay end-point I added with the H2Go did NOT disappear as an option when the Roon-endpoint version disappeared.

What I realized was different was that I still had the H2Go plugged into power (which I normally don't do in this listening space).  So I unplugging it, without restarting it, and running it on battery, guess what, back to the original no-skipping 192 stability, immediately.  I think it stopped maybe the very first song once unplugged, but then didn't stop again for over an hour.

I don't think this is a Roon problem.  I still think the H2Go is having a hard time managing resources shared between it's different functions...perhaps memory, perhaps processing, perhaps both...I don't know.  But back to the pre-update where folks seemed to be seeing more frequent/more severe issues when they were on power, and/or when they were asking the H2Go to do "more" while playing songs, I think we are still chasing a resource-management issue on the H2Go combo--not sure which side is doing exactly what managing the resources, but I think this is where there are still bugs.  I think the new firmware is recovering from the bugs better (i.e. no need to restart), but I think the bugs are still there in it's resource management.  There may, of course, but other bugs unrelated to resource management (like buffering, which may or may not be related), but I think it's deeper than just that.


----------



## miketlse

hptubes said:


> I have been running fairly "defect free" over the last several weeks, and my further testing on my unit in my home confirms that 192 is ok (stable for hours) wireless with Roon, but going higher will almost immediately create the skipping/"Roon errors" as I noted several days ago.  I dialed it back to 192 for now and it seemed stable again.  To be clear, I had not been upsampling to the H2Go before I started this testing to 192 about a week ago...so upsampling in Roon is a relatively new use-case for me with the H2Go.  However, I DO upsample to much higher rates wired to my PSAudio DSD DAC with zero issues, and have been able to do so without issue for 6 months.  I'm running an Antipodes CX/EX combo as the Roon front-end so there is zero issue with processing or network bandwidth in the heart of my solution.  I used to have issues when I ran a Mac Mini as my Roon server, but those completely went away with the move to Antipodes (thank goodness, given the cost).
> 
> Last night, at 192, I oddly started getting the skipping/stopping after about 5 songs.  As an aside, unlike pre-update, it did NOT require an H2Go restart, but instead the H2Go would disappear in Roon as an endpoint, then approximately 30 seconds later it would return and allow me to hit play again on Roon.  I watched the behavior for about 30 minutes, and it probably happened 10 or more times.  I was ready to just shut the whole thing down and quit listening for the night.  Interestingly as well (and I should have tried playing to this but I did not), the Airplay end-point I added with the H2Go did NOT disappear as an option when the Roon-endpoint version disappeared.
> 
> ...


Interesting feedback/thoughts from the resource management axis. Any thoughts about this @Matt Bartlett ?


----------



## Progisus

Just for fun. Pi2Go - wifi or ethernet, battery powered, roon ready, HQPlayer NAA stable to 384k, dlna/upnp. Comprised of Hugo2, Rav Power, Pi4 running RopieeeXL. Ugly but versatile and stable.


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 27, 2020)

Progisus said:


> Just for fun. Pi2Go - wifi or ethernet, battery powered, roon ready, HQPlayer NAA stable to 384k, dlna/upnp. Comprised of Hugo2, Rav Power, Pi4 running RopieeeXL. Ugly but versatile and stable.



Yeah, I think I prefer the Hugo2Go combo 
Good work though, that must have taken ages to set up.


----------



## Doody

Progisus said:


> Just for fun. Pi2Go - wifi or ethernet, battery powered, roon ready, HQPlayer NAA stable to 384k, dlna/upnp. Comprised of Hugo2, Rav Power, Pi4 running RopieeeXL. Ugly but versatile and stable.


Back in the 80s we'd have called that a "luggable" setup as opposed to "portable" (wrt computers).

Enjoy! Don't strain your back .

Doody


----------



## AndrewOld (Jul 27, 2020)

Progisus said:


> Just for fun. Pi2Go - wifi or ethernet, battery powered, roon ready, HQPlayer NAA stable to 384k, dlna/upnp. Comprised of Hugo2, Rav Power, Pi4 running RopieeeXL. Ugly but versatile and stable.



Superb! Ask @Mojo ideas   for a job! "Ugly but versatile and stable" beats "Ugly but restrictive and flakey" any day!


----------



## uzi2 (Jul 27, 2020)

Progisus said:


> Just for fun. Pi2Go - wifi or ethernet, battery powered, roon ready, HQPlayer NAA stable to 384k, dlna/upnp. Comprised of Hugo2, Rav Power, Pi4 running RopieeeXL. Ugly but versatile and stable.


I find the Pi4 to be stable to 768k NAA, but it does need direct line of sight to the router if using Wi-Fi. I'm using diet-pi underclocked to keep things cool


----------



## Progisus

Doody said:


> Back in the 80s we'd have called that a "luggable" setup as opposed to "portable" (wrt computers).
> 
> Enjoy! Don't strain your back .
> 
> Doody


My first plc programming computers were like portable sewing machines in size and weight. Obviously the form factor stayed with me. Btw - stable to 768k on ethernet with either roon or hqplayer.


----------



## kkrazik2008

NYanakiev said:


> Yeah, I think I prefer the Hugo2Go combo
> Good work though, that must have taken ages to set up.



I have done this before with my Mojo, takes about 10 min to flash an SD card and set up via Roon. Never skips, pops, or any issues.  Cost was $75 for Rpi and slimmer battery pack.


----------



## radnor (Jul 28, 2020)

kkrazik2008 said:


> I have done this before with my Mojo, takes about 10 min to flash an SD card and set up via Roon. Never skips, pops, or any issues.  Cost was $75 for Rpi and slimmer battery pack.


[Mod edited]
One could shrink a pi into small package that fits into the Hugo USB... that is 1/2 size of 2go and is bulletproof with streaming... no ethernet.. no rca .. single use case/// streaming...


----------



## AndrewOld (Jul 28, 2020)

radnor said:


> [Mod edited]
> One could shrink a pi into small package that fits into the Hugo USB... that is 1/2 size of 2go and is bulletproof with streaming... no ethernet.. no rca .. single use case/// streaming...


Wouldn’t an Apple iPod Touch already do that? Just run Roon on it, or JRemote, or a DLNA/UPnP renderer and stream to it wirelessly. $249.


----------



## technobear

AndrewOld said:


> Wouldn’t an Apple iPod Touch already do that? Just run Roon on it, or JRemote, or a DLNA/UPnP renderer and stream to it wirelessly. $249.


If all you want is Wifi streaming to USB, a Shanling Q1 will do the job. When you're away from the Wifi, you can just play from a micro SD card in the Q1.


----------



## Progisus

AndrewOld said:


> Wouldn’t an Apple iPod Touch already do that? Just run Roon on it, or JRemote, or a DLNA/UPnP renderer and stream to it wirelessly. $249.


That works well and  I have done that but the HQPlayer naa is the issue for me.


----------



## radnor

Holy trinity H2GO, LCD 4Z, IER Z1R + Livracable grand... waiting for custom case to spec.


----------



## Ards (Jul 28, 2020)

gryffe said:


> For the laymen like me, can you explain what you mean by "dropped ping", and how would it show in my screenshot below.
> In the screenshot my 2Go is at the top.It has been intermittently showing packet loss of 5%, but for majority of time packet loss is 0%



OK, so PING is a call/response thing - like a radar sonar ping - a ping data packet is sent and a response is expected within a specific time period.  If the response fails to arrive in that time the ping is counted as "lost".  This is indicative of congestion on the network (slowing down all data) or network configuration issues.  The PL% column shows the Ping Loss.  Any time you get to 5% you are guaranteed to see skipping issues with audio, particularly ROON, which is hyper sensitive to network timing.  As I mentioned, when I was closely monitoring my own network, any PL% above 2% would cause skips.  I had to rewire some switches to remove this issue, but once done I no longer get any skipping over ethernet.  I still get ROON skips over wi-fi, but I'm entirely unsurprised by that.

Ideally you want 0% PL on ALL devices on your network at all times...


----------



## Malcyg

radnor said:


> i suggest they make a 2go mini that only does wireless and does it well. Could be half the size... I should just build it...



Great idea. Please do It and show us the product - how long will it take you do you think? I’ll make a diary note to revisit the thread.

Can you make it bump the power output of Hugo 2 so that it can really drive my Susvara’s as well?


----------



## gryffe (Jul 28, 2020)

Ards said:


> OK, so PING is a call/response thing - like a radar sonar ping - a ping data packet is sent and a response is expected within a specific time period.  If the response fails to arrive in that time the ping is counted as "lost".  This is indicative of congestion on the network (slowing down all data) or network configuration issues.  The PL% column shows the Ping Loss.  Any time you get to 5% you are guaranteed to see skipping issues with audio, particularly ROON, which is hyper sensitive to network timing.  As I mentioned, when I was closely monitoring my own network, any PL% above 2% would cause skips.  I had to rewire some switches to remove this issue, but once done I no longer get any skipping over ethernet.  I still get ROON skips over wi-fi, but I'm entirely unsurprised by that.
> 
> Ideally you want 0% PL on ALL devices on your network at all times...



Thanks for taking the time to explain, really useful.

Must admit I didn't hear any skipping whenever I noticed the PL go to 5%, and I use Roon. To be honest, I don't think I have ever encountered skipping with the 2Go, my problems were always total loss of connection, the song just stopped dead in its tracks and I had to restart the 2Go to get connection back again.

Regarding how my 2Go has been performing recently, it's been pretty much 100% perfect since the FW upgrade. The day of the upgrade I still had a loss of connection so I restarted my router, and ever since the 2Go has never missed a beat. Touch wood my problems(which were excruciating at times) are in the past.


----------



## Stourmead

Hey all - new 2go owner (1.0.3 firmware) and yeah you guessed it , it’s not working.

initial setup using the go configure app was fiddly but eventually it managed to see my WiFi (after a number of restarts and just leaving it alone for ten minutes), and it updated from 1.0.0 to 1.0.3

I then had it working with DLNA / mconnect on qobuz but tidal wasn’t connecting natively.
Tried again this morning and it’s now worse . Have tried another reset , , reconfiguring etc, it finally connected but now it’s not visible at all from mconnect.
Turned it off , went for some tea, came back, turned it on and now won’t connect to WiFi again

this is infuriating

what can i do differently to set this up as a ‘one time setup’ and it just works?


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 28, 2020)

Decided to try some higher quality music that I put on my Roon server.

Have been listening to a bunch of Led Zeppelin in DSF DSD128 2ch. I get no dropouts whatsoever (no popsandclicks either)

My preliminary conclusion is that the problems a lot of people on here seem to be experiencing are network related. I have a relatively high end router (ASUS RTAX88U) and a gigabit fiber connection.

I do, however, live in a 8th floor flat with plenty of other devices connected to the 2.4ghz channel.

EDIT: I am simultaneously copying another 200GBs worth of music onto my music server...


----------



## Mark S

NYanakiev said:


> Decided to try some higher quality music that I put on my Roon server.
> 
> Have been listening to a bunch of Led Zeppelin in DSF DSD128 2ch. I get no dropouts whatsoever (no popsandclicks either)
> 
> ...



OT: Where are you getting DSD Led Zep?


----------



## Widell

Stourmead said:


> Hey all - new 2go owner (1.0.3 firmware) and yeah you guessed it , it’s not working.
> 
> initial setup using the go configure app was fiddly but eventually it managed to see my WiFi (after a number of restarts and just leaving it alone for ten minutes), and it updated from 1.0.0 to 1.0.3
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you joined the plug and pray group, all I can say is try and restart and do it all over again. Mine eventually went into a loop by continuously toggling between ethernet, bluetooth and wifi and never connecting to anything and then after a few minutes it shut of, this was just after FW 1.0, worked better on the FW 0.9, at least I managed to get sound occasionally if I did not listen to high rez and only stayed on 16/44....as per Chord my unit had to be shipped back so waiting for my new unit to see if this will help, also today had to send back my 2nd CH2 as the USB stopped working....1st time I had to get a replacement due to shorting of the RCA, now I do not dare use the RCA only use SE to RCA to avoid any further issue from shorting and channel distortion. However not all is doom and gloom, once it works for this short moments in life it sounds fantastic. so fo now and the next month or so back to old trusty Mojo (no Poly though as I don want to do same mistake again...), glad I kept him as my back up unit.....I actually had the idea to use CH2go as my main rig and just add a power amp but I have given up that idea and will look at something like a M33 or similar as I actually want to listen to music more than fiddle around tinkering. Any how sorry to rant, if nothing else work contact the chord support, thats what I did....


----------



## NYanakiev

@Stourmead don’t give up just yet- it is well worth it once set up. Sorry to hear you are having issues.

Happy to help- feel free to PM me. 
Oh, don't listen to the doomsday preachers on here- it is generally what people do on forums like this


----------



## Widell

NYanakiev said:


> @Stourmead don’t give up just yet- it is well worth it once set up. Sorry to hear you are having issues.
> 
> Happy to help- feel free to PM me.
> Oh, don't listen to the doomsday preachers on here- it is generally what people do on forums like this


My Apologies, did not mean to doom and gloom, jut my depression took the best out of me as I have both a CH2 and the 2GO sent back for replacement or repairs......as I said when it all works its magic.


----------



## elisiX

Mark S said:


> Just separated the 2Go from the Hugo2 and played music through the usb input on the Hugo2.  Hmmm.....



Thoughts?

I'm contemplating buying the 2go for the office where my H2 is used, but it's so easy to connect via USB. 

I'd be more inclined to jump on the 2go if there is a clear improvement over WiFi.


----------



## NYanakiev

elisiX said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> I'm contemplating buying the 2go for the office where my H2 is used, but it's so easy to connect via USB.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to jump on the 2go if there is a clear improvement over WiFi.



Go for the 2Go- I notice you also have a pair of Utopias. Such a great pairing


----------



## elisiX

NYanakiev said:


> Go for the 2Go- I notice you also have a pair of Utopias. Such a great pairing



Thanks for the suggestion. I tend to use my Stellia with the H2 as this is my office (closed back) setup.

Utopia run off the RME/Audio GD setup for now. Still hunting appropriate AMP options for home.


----------



## Stourmead

Thanks all

I've had it up and working for a short amount of time - still no access to Tidal weirdly - also a LOT of stuttering/dropouts on Qobuz. 

Switched it to the inbuilt radio app and that worked ok but then the device went missing from the 'upnp devices' in my Mconnect app. 
so I gave up and turned it off, came back later and turned it back on, it was again showing up in Connect as a upnp device, but still no access to Tidal
"service login or communication error"

And again Qobuz is dropping out about twice per second. basically unlistenable - I've taken it for a tour around my house and it improves a LOT when its downstairs nearer to the wifi router. Is the wifi radio unit not that great?
Anyway - turned it off, later turned it back on and boom no wifi connection.  2 restarts later and it picks up wifi but its not showing as a DLNA device again.

This is hopeless.

One thing I noticed a while back, I was having a tonne of issues with my LMS service and that came down to the router QoS blocking the usual 'timeservice' update, which then interfered with Tidal authorising my device properly. So I have disabled the QoS on my router in the hope that restores Tidal connectivity


----------



## Doody (Jul 28, 2020)

Enjoy the bejeezus out of my H2go today while working. Roon endpoint via wired ethernet, driving my Omega speakers/sub. One nice thing of the setup is that we have a shitload of power problems when the weather gets this hot ("feels like" 105 today outside Boston) due to living in a 100+ year old Victorian with craptastic electrical wiring. I keep the critical stuff on UPS (server, network, etc.) and when the power drops, the H2 seamlessly switches to battery and the hits just keep on comin' (and I start sweatin' like a pig until the air conditioner is back up!).

Doody


----------



## Doody

Stourmead said:


> One thing I noticed a while back, I was having a tonne of issues with my LMS service and that came down to the router QoS blocking the usual 'timeservice' update, which then interfered with Tidal authorising my device properly. So I have disabled the QoS on my router in the hope that restores Tidal connectivity


I've often wondered if there are router settings that could make this whole $hit$how work better. Never have had the time to dig in though.

Doody


----------



## technobear

Doody said:


> I've often wondered if there are router settings that could make this whole $hit$how work better. Never have had the time to dig in though.
> 
> Doody


There are certainly settings that can break it as Stourmead has shown.


----------



## canfabulous

SteveHulk said:


> I have not found a way explicitly, but here's how I'll go about it if I determine to try...
> 
> First off I'll be doing this on a Windows pc using batch files (scripts) executed from the cmd window. If you are an iOS user look away now because I have no idea how to do this on iOS.
> 
> I'll note that in the case of my library the leaf folders in the folder tree correspond to albums so they contain a list of track files and a cover art file. The folder tree itself is a bit of a mess but things like jriver media center, BubbleUPnP etc don't care about that since they work with track id3 data and not the folder structure. This is why, as my library grew, I never tidied up the folders.



I think one of the DBpoweramp suite of apps could create playlists via batch using on the of the post-processing options - I'm ripping my CD collection and I have set it up to automatically generate a playlist file in the same folder as the folder per album is being generated.  

https://www.dbpoweramp.com

That said, I'm finding that by using an app like mConnect is making the playlists redundant as I can browse the 2go via artist or album (whatever) as a source and then tell it to stream to itself.  Works very well so far.  

(Much better than my airplay experience with the 2go, which is just shocking!)


----------



## hardinge

Not sure if it’s the Stockholm Syndrome talking but i love me some snap, crackle and pops early in the morning. 

Who else still getting them? Mine got worse with 1.0.3.


----------



## phillevy

I've now had my 2go for a couple of weeks now and it's been pretty much faultless. I've been using it on wifi around the house mainly with Roon, but also Bubble upnp and Rigelian off a micro SD up to 192hz and DSD128. I'm sure this device can perform as intended, but Is very sensitive to be network configuration. I've just been lucky that mine has not caused any problems. Coincidentally I changed everything a few days ago by installing a TP-link Deco M4 mesh system and this has been fine also. It has let me set the 2go to high priority, so hopefully this will be beneficial.


----------



## Luvdac

canfabulous said:


> I think one of the DBpoweramp suite of apps could create playlists via batch using on the of the post-processing options - I'm ripping my CD collection and I have set it up to automatically generate a playlist file in the same folder as the folder per album is being generated.


GoFigure won't read such playlists.


----------



## SteveHulk

Luvdac said:


> GoFigure won't read such playlists.


I have hit a snag with the automatic playlist generation.

I used Chord's MALP procedure (YouTube video) to create some specimen playlists on an sd card so I could see exactly what was created.

I have written Windows command-line scripts to reproduce exactly what I saw, but automatically.

BubbleUPnP has no trouble seeing and playing my playlists without errors.

GoFigure moans that they are malformed. 

There is no visible difference between the playlists in the case where I produce them and where MALP produces them. A playlist is just a text file containing a list of file pathnames for the tracks on the playlist. 

I have sent a support request to chord in thy hope they can explain exactly what it is that gofigure requires. 

Until then, my goal of using gofigure when out and about on its Bluetooth (no WiFi) mode remains unreached. To my frustration.


----------



## Jimjim77 (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I have hit a snag with the automatic playlist generation.
> 
> I used Chord's MALP procedure (YouTube video) to create some specimen playlists on an sd card so I could see exactly what was created.
> 
> ...


I can't test because as I said I should wait for the 2Yu however even if the two files seems identical they could have a difference with the new line character which is different in Unix and Windows.
More information on this link : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newline

It could explain why it works in one case and not in the other one.

Speaking which, there is a tool under unix to convert file from Windows/dos way to unix way : https://linux.die.net/man/1/dos2unix


----------



## SteveHulk

Jimjim77 said:


> I can't test because as I said I should wait for the 2Yu however even if the two files seems identical they could have a difference with the new line character which is different in Unix and Windows.
> More information on this link : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newline
> 
> It could explain why it works in one case and not in the other one.
> ...


I will definitely look into this. It has a great chance of being the solution. Thanks a lot 🙂


----------



## Malcyg

radnor said:


> Holy trinity H2GO, LCD 4Z, IER Z1R + Livracable grand... waiting for custom case to spec.



It is definitely worth getting a custom case if you use your H2Go in any mobile/portable fashion imo. I dropped mine from chest height onto a stone floor and it landed with a mighty clatter. I nervously checked it over then switched it on and, fortunately, it was still working and there was only a minimal amount of damage. So the H2Go is definitely a solid unit, but the experience prompted me into getting a case. Turned out very nicely and makes moving the unit around a lot easier due to better grip and protects from scratches - not just on the H2Go, but furniture and anything else you plonk the unit down on. Here is a photo of the damage to H2Go as well as H2Go in its new jacket!


----------



## Stourmead (Jul 29, 2020)

technobear said:


> There are certainly settings that can break it as Stourmead has shown.



So last night I swapped out my netgear Nighthawk 'gamer' router and reverted back to the standard Virgin Media Hub 3.0.

Guess what. Improved wifi 'stability' throughout the house, and the 2go doesn't drop out in the attic, and my iPhone running MConnect picks it up straight away without faffing about.

HOWEVER, although 16/44.1 tracks all play flawlessly, I still get clicks and pops on 24/88 and 96 etc. 24/44 and 48 were 'mostly' ok  So maybe all is still not perfect... watch this space, might need to reposition my router.

To be honest though its night and day difference in terms of connectivity compared with the Netgear, and that gaming router has been more trouble than its worth anyway, by a LONG distance. Probably going on eBay real soon lol


----------



## SteveHulk

Malcyg said:


> It is definitely worth getting a custom case if you use your H2Go in any mobile/portable fashion imo. I dropped mine from chest height onto a stone floor and it landed with a mighty clatter. I nervously checked it over then switched it on and, fortunately, it was still working and there was only a minimal amount of damage. So the H2Go is definitely a solid unit, but the experience prompted me into getting a case. Turned out very nicely and makes moving the unit around a lot easier due to better grip and protects from scratches - not just on the H2Go, but furniture and anything else you plonk the unit down on. Here is a photo of the damage to H2Go as well as H2Go in its new jacket!


Ouch!


----------



## canfabulous

Luvdac said:


> GoFigure won't read such playlists.



Ah, that's frustrating... I hadn't bothered with them via the 2go as the indexing by Artist, etc is pretty good via mconnect.  The playlists do work with Vox though, otherwise I would have deleted them.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jul 29, 2020)

Doody said:


> I've often wondered if there are router settings that could make this whole $hit$how work better. Never have had the time to dig in though.
> 
> Doody




The advice I received was to turn off all the router settings.

This came from a dealer and from a technician with the internet provider. They were right. 

I use hot spot for walks (SD card) and the case is in transit now.  

Having my library w me and this level of sound quality is other worldly.


----------



## technobear

Stourmead said:


> So last night I swapped out my nether Nighthawk 'gamer' router and reverted back to the standard Virgin Media Hub 3.0.
> 
> Guess what. Improved wifi 'stability' throughout the house, and the 2go doesn't drop out in the attic, and my iPhone running MConnect picks it up straight away without faffing about.
> 
> ...


Wifi doesn't like 15" stone walls. Do you have any of those?

It doesn't like too much interference from neighbours either. Try a different channel maybe?


----------



## Stourmead

technobear said:


> Wifi doesn't like 15" stone walls. Do you have any of those?
> 
> It doesn't like too much interference from neighbours either. Try a different channel maybe?



just a standard interwar London terraced brick house with an attic conversion .
I’ve had another fiddle downstairs with the router positioning (it’s now out for behind the main hifi rig and in the windowsill)

looks to have done something as I’m only getting pops occasionally on 24/96.

Foals everything not saved part 1 album is just blinking delicious


----------



## miketlse

Stourmead said:


> I’ve had another fiddle downstairs with the router positioning (it’s now out for behind the main hifi rig and in the windowsill)
> looks to have done something as I’m only getting pops occasionally on 24/96.


Does your main hifi rig (plus stands?) have plenty of metallic surfaces, which can block/reflect radio waves?


----------



## Stourmead

miketlse said:


> Does your main hifi rig (plus stands?) have plenty of metallic surfaces, which can block/reflect radio waves?


The main lump of metal in the lounge is the radiator , also near the router...
As for the hifi, it'a a Bamboo shelf unit from Atacama.The amp & CD player were also v close to the router so maybe we are talking about percentages of improvement rather than a step change

In any case, router is now off the floor and performance upstairs is better now , and certainly less fiddly than going via the netgear router despite its claimed improvement of wifi signal.

Things I'm still not happy with -
Tidal is snafu if using the 'built in' credentials on the 2go, so have to go in via Mconnect's own internet sources menu.

The sheer amount of effort expended trying to configure this thing was way out of whack for a commercial product costing £1k. Its still glitchy , you're never quite sure what will happen if you switch it off. Will the network status light switch to and stay on yellow forever? or just go out after 20 seconds like a good 2go.

Also I've noticed the Hugo itself occasionally now doesn't revert back to last played volume correctly - I use the line out mode quite a bit and find it just doesn't want to boot straight into line out now.


BUT.... importantly.... having sat now for a solid few hours and done a listening session I'm happy the sound quality is a step up from the previous setup (Pi3b+ with All digione signature, and shanti LPS, running PiCorePlayer v6 and LMS).

I'll sit back down in my corner now and hope it doesn't f up again lol


----------



## Malcyg

Peter Hyatt said:


> Having my library w me and this level of sound quality is other worldly.



Too right. By complete coincidence, I just posted this on the Diana thread.



Malcyg said:


> This is a powerful and impressive combo in my opinion. For such a compact and portable solution, to have my whole music collection available anywhere I go delivered with such decent sound quality is amazing. Technology is a wonderful thing. I would have loved this as a kid but never even dreamt it would be possible even 10 ears ago.


----------



## miketlse

Stourmead said:


> Also I've noticed the Hugo itself occasionally now doesn't revert back to last played volume correctly - I use the line out mode quite a bit and find it just doesn't want to boot straight into line out now.


If you boot up into line out, then change the volume, the H2 should remember the last played volume.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread.831345/post-13769668
If you boot up into line out, but do not then change the volume, the H2 will not remember the line out setting when you next switch on.


----------



## SteveHulk

technobear said:


> Wifi doesn't like 15" stone walls. Do you have any of those?
> 
> It doesn't like too much interference from neighbours either. Try a different channel maybe?


Perhaps you should demolish your house and live in a tent... 😀


----------



## Stourmead

SteveHulk said:


> Perhaps you should demolish your house and live in a tent... 😀


Well - I gone for the less drastic action this afternoon to sort this higher bitrate issue and did a factory reset on the netgear, turned off ALL the features, reinserted it as the wifi access point (virgin hub 3 is now back to modem only), reconfigured the home network devices (again) and would you believe it.....

2go and Hugo2 now reproduce a spotless playback at 24/96  -  no pops or drops. I'm also getting freakishly good misc quality compared to the pi setup previously.

Still a smidge of occasional popping at 24/192 although this is greatly reduced and... well - I've found moving my various electronics around on my study desk affects this so I've settled on the optimum physical configuration. talking a matter of a couple of inches here and there lol

THIS is why we bloody love technology lol


----------



## Stourmead

Epilogue:
Decided to give up on Mconnect via the iPhone and now using bubbleUpnp on the kindle instead.

This has just made my life SO much better  -  its streets ahead , I get the album art on the big screen and this feels like the pro home studio setup I've wanted forever 

night all, I have about 12 hours of playlists to get through


----------



## Stourmead

Stourmead said:


> Epilogue:
> ....have about 12 hours of playlists to get through



And then the b*stard Hugo2 crashed while it was all on charge , and it took an hour of reboots and disco lights on the 2go before it would start behaving again

is there an overheating issue here ?

it’s just one thing after another 😭


----------



## Mediahound

Stourmead said:


> And then the b*stard Hugo2 crashed while it was all on charge , and it took an hour of reboots and disco lights on the 2go before it would start behaving again
> 
> is there an overheating issue here ?
> 
> it’s just one thing after another 😭



Wow. I'm glad I held off on the 2Go. Wired H2 to my iPhone or my Mac is just fine.


----------



## Stourmead

Mediahound said:


> Wow. I'm glad I held off on the 2Go. Wired H2 to my iPhone or my Mac is just fine.



I work in telecoms, I’d say I was a tech savvy and reasonably smart guy.
There’s no way an average user like my mum or dad could muddle through this... 

For the record , I WAS seriously tempted by the Lindeman Limetree bridge before choosing the 2go....


----------



## Mediahound

Stourmead said:


> I work in telecoms, I’d say I was a tech savvy and reasonably smart guy.
> There’s no way an average user like my mum or dad could muddle through this...
> 
> For the record , I WAS seriously tempted by the Lindeman Limetree bridge before choosing the 2go....



I'm ceratinly enamored with my Hugo 2 for sure, just really not sure about the streamers. Even the Poly has been riddled with reports of issues and you would like they would have had the time to fix them by the time the 2Go came out.

Of note, Rob Watts did not have anything to do with the 2Go (or Poly), that was someone else. I also believe Rob doesn't use them himself FWIW, he just runs the Hugo 2 wired.


----------



## radnor

I have now resorted to supernatural aid for my H2GO... 10 minutes of meditation and asking for the greatones intervention not only increases SQ by 10% but I can now stream 384 with no issues!!!


----------



## SteveHulk

Jimjim77 said:


> I can't test because as I said I should wait for the 2Yu however even if the two files seems identical they could have a difference with the new line character which is different in Unix and Windows.
> More information on this link : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newline
> 
> It could explain why it works in one case and not in the other one.
> ...


I followed up on your excellent suggestion by installing notepad++ from gnu. Quite apart from anything else I can totally recommend this for editing text files. Much better than the Windows native Notepad which basically won't do anything. With it you can view all non-printing characters for a start. 

I was excited to see that in the files created by MALP the lines were terminated by just a newline (\n) whereas in my playlists the termination was indeed carriage return line feed (\r\n).

I fed all my playlist files that I had created through the batch mode of notepad++ which did this substitution in one fell swoop.

I took the resulting sd card and put it into the 2go, fired up gofigure and... the playlists were still malformed. 😡🤬

I took the sd card back to the pc and compared a playlist from MALP with the same playlist made by me. Another good thing about notepad++ is that you can compare multiple files very easily in the same window. It took me rather too long to notice that in my playlists I'd used \ as the pathname delimiter whereas MALP was using /. Another DOS - Unix thing 😏

I altered my scripts and re-ran them to create new playlists. I was about to do the new line substitution when I thought hang on a minute let's try it in the 2go without that step. And it worked!

So the playlists need Unix style pathnames but they don't mind DOS style newlines 😒 Pick the bones out of that if you can...

Go Figure. The gift that keeps on giving. 

Anyway, in short I can now create playlists in bulk at will.

I am about to feed my main library through the procedure and then I can kiss WiFi goodbye.


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> I followed up on your excellent suggestion by installing notepad++ from gnu. Quite apart from anything else I can totally recommend this for editing text files. Much better than the Windows native Notepad which basically won't do anything. With it you can view all non-printing characters for a start.
> 
> I was excited to see that in the files created by MALP the lines were terminated by just a newline (\n) whereas in my playlists the termination was indeed carriage return line feed (\r\n).
> 
> ...


OK i now get it... Chord has us addicted to these insane hacks... I bet there are ZERO women that have bought a 2GO.... it feeds our male hacker delusions... and endears us to the device. Great marketing strategy... "its the 21st century... everything just works! thats no fun... lets ship a product that randomly goes bat crap crazy at a moments notice... they are going to love it!" FYI this site censors $HIT and replaces it with crap!!! for the love of god!


----------



## Mark S

SteveHulk said:


> I followed up on your excellent suggestion by installing notepad++ from gnu. Quite apart from anything else I can totally recommend this for editing text files. Much better than the Windows native Notepad which basically won't do anything. With it you can view all non-printing characters for a start.
> 
> I was excited to see that in the files created by MALP the lines were terminated by just a newline (\n) whereas in my playlists the termination was indeed carriage return line feed (\r\n).
> 
> ...



steve, am I correct that your solution (btw congrats) is windows only not Mac?


----------



## SteveHulk

Mediahound said:


> Wow. I'm glad I held off on the 2Go. Wired H2 to my iPhone or my Mac is just fine.


One of the main motivations for me in getting the 2go was to release my phone from the USB tether when out and about. Another was to be able to control the music via Bluetooth so the WiFi function on my phone would be free. If I use the hotspot on the 2go then my phone won't behave itself properly because I can't fully convince it not to try to get Internet from the 2go - some apps just won't play ball in this mode and unfortunately that incudes some I can't do without. If I use the hotspot mode on my phone it drains the battery too fast.

The other crucial thing when out and about is that USB b micro connections are pathetically flimsy and it is easy when moving to dislodge the connectors. When changing tracks or whatever I found myself having to handle the phone and hugo very delicately which was curiously stressful.


----------



## SteveHulk

Mark S said:


> steve, am I correct that your solution (btw congrats) is windows only not Mac?


Unfortunately that is so. I have no idea how to write these scripts on MACOS. It is likely that a translation would be very difficult. If you have occasional access to a Windows pc obviously you could run the scripts on that...


----------



## Doody

radnor said:


> I have now resorted to supernatural aid for my H2GO... 10 minutes of meditation and asking for the greatones intervention not only increases SQ by 10% but I can now stream 384 with no issues!!!



[with a very deep voice] YOU ARE WELCOME, LITTLE ONE.

doody


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> One of the main motivations for me in getting the 2go was to release my phone from the USB tether when out and about. Another was to be able to control the music via Bluetooth so the WiFi function on my phone would be free. If I use the hotspot on the 2go then my phone won't behave itself properly because I can't fully convince it not to try to get Internet from the 2go - some apps just won't play ball in this mode and unfortunately that incudes some I can't do without. If I use the hotspot mode on my phone it drains the battery too fast.
> 
> The other crucial thing when out and about is that USB b micro connections are pathetically flimsy and it is easy when moving to dislodge the connectors. When changing tracks or whatever I found myself having to handle the phone and hugo very delicately which was curiously stressful.


If I use 2GO with MCONNECT.. .connection is flawless... out and about and at home.... i ONLY run into issues upscaling... 

H2GO probably brings me more enjoyment (and frustration) than any other gadget I have owned. While conventional DAPS are getting better... I really think the ergonomics of headlessness are wonderful... we really do not need multiple screens.

The apple watch running mconnect with H2GO while out and about is great... control vol with apple watch dial and skip.

I cannot use a frankenstein implementation... ie wires connecting multiple devices.... therefore it is either DAP, MojoPoly or now H2GO.... H2GO eclipses everything and no matter what others say it is simply the best DAP on earth today. period. The pleasure of being able to go on a hike with this kind of SQ is really special.... the few civilians I have given a demo to love it and want their own. 

ANd SQ of separate wireless endpoint is real.... i had a bump on mojo poly SQ just by adding a dedicated Roon NUC.... using 2go as endpoint another small bump. ALso there is no question I hear more organic sound when i upscale to 384 via roon... I have noticed this fo rsome time... go on 3 hour hike with mconnect and mojopoly... come home and switch to 384 roon and there is an added something...

Rob may measure in the lab but there are many cognitive things that happen with sound we really dont understand yet.... reason I do not pay attention to ANY measurement reporting etc... Darko etc ignore this... all about the experience... lab BS is catering to the .0000000001%.... can never grow a big meaningful company if this is your goal.


----------



## radnor (Jul 29, 2020)

FYI... there is a pranayama (breathing) technique that has shown improvement on average 9 dB for hearing... i was going to try it for a few months to see if it works...  indeed would bring a marked improvement to the enjoyment of music if you could get a 5DB to 9DB bump.

http://www.indianjotol.org/article.asp?issn=0971-7749;year=2016;volume=22;issue=3;spage=145;epage=147;aulast=Taneja;type=3#:~:text=Bhramari Pranayama (Bee Breath),of tinnitus and sensorineural deafness.

https://yogainternational.com/article/view/5-ways-to-practice-bhramari

we should run a headfi challenge with this... would be interesting.


----------



## radnor

delete


----------



## radnor (Jul 29, 2020)

alas... the gods have abandoned me... back to skipping at 192.


----------



## Doody

radnor said:


> alas... the gods have abandoned me... back to skipping at 192.



[even deeper voice] WOAH, HEY, NOT ME, DUDE.


----------



## SteveHulk

radnor said:


> If I use 2GO with MCONNECT.. .connection is flawless... out and about and at home.... i ONLY run into issues upscaling...
> 
> H2GO probably brings me more enjoyment (and frustration) than any other gadget I have owned. While conventional DAPS are getting better... I really think the ergonomics of headlessness are wonderful... we really do not need multiple screens.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately mconnect does not work over Bluetooth only so it is no solution for my use case.


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> FYI... there is a pranayama (breathing) technique that has shown improvement on average 9 dB for hearing... i was going to try it for a few months to see if it works... indeed would bring a marked improvement to the enjoyment of music if you could get a 5DB to 9DB bump.


Been doing a similar meditation called Nadabrahma on and off for 40 years. My 57 year old ears are in excellent shape!


----------



## radnor

Luvdac said:


> Been doing a similar meditation called Nadabrahma on and off for 40 years. My 57 year old ears are in excellent shape!


wow.... need to check it out... recommend any good youtube vids?


----------



## jarnopp

Mediahound said:


> I'm ceratinly enamored with my Hugo 2 for sure, just really not sure about the streamers. Even the Poly has been riddled with reports of issues and you would like they would have had the time to fix them by the time the 2Go came out.
> 
> Of note, Rob Watts did not have anything to do with the 2Go (or Poly), that was someone else. I also believe Rob doesn't use them himself FWIW, he just runs the Hugo 2 wired.



I find Poly near-perfect now, a 4 star (of 5) product with 5 star sound. I am really surprised that 2Go is having this many issues, given how well Poly performs now. I would have expected nearly the same HW and SW in 2Go, but with the addition of the 2nd SD card and the Ethernet connection.


----------



## Luvdac

radnor said:


> wow.... need to check it out... recommend any good youtube vids?


Plenty utube vids. Just search Nadabrahma meditation. Its a relaxed variation of the more strict Yogic approach. Works on the principle that all matter is just coalesced forms of frequencies. Plugging ones ears focuses it more in the head area but that should be done no more than 5 minutes couple of times a day. Pretty strong stuff.


----------



## Luvdac

Thanks  @Jimjim77 @SteveHulk  for the help on playlists. Now with the help of notepad++ I was able to edit the playlists made in mp3tag by replacing \ with / and then deleting the root sdcard path. Finally hitting the convert to unix. All as batch processes.
The playlists do need to be in the root folder of the sdcard whist the music folders can easily be 3 folders deep ( genre/artist/album/tracks).
A bit of getting used to, but works.


----------



## Stourmead

Luvdac said:


> Plenty utube vids. Just search Nadabrahma meditation. Its a relaxed variation of the more strict Yogic approach. Works on the principle that all matter is just coalesced forms of frequencies. Plugging ones ears focuses it more in the head area but that should be done no more than 5 minutes couple of times a day. Pretty strong stuff.


Sounds like quantum field theory - how fascinating


----------



## Jimjim77

Luvdac said:


> Thanks  @Jimjim77 @SteveHulk  for the help on playlists. Now with the help of notepad++ I was able to edit the playlists made in mp3tag by replacing \ with / and then deleting the root sdcard path. Finally hitting the convert to unix. All as batch processes.
> The playlists do need to be in the root folder of the sdcard whist the music folders can easily be 3 folders deep ( genre/artist/album/tracks).
> A bit of getting used to, but works.


You're welcome.

@Mark S I can take a look for the Mac Os solution but for now I can't test without the 2Yu I'm waiting for.


----------



## Luvdac

Luvdac said:


> Finally hitting the convert to unix


Seems this last step is unnecessary as @SteveHulk pointed out. 2go accepts the windows style.


Stourmead said:


> Sounds like quantum field theory - how fascinating


Old names are Yoga and Tantra.


----------



## vourt

Suddenly 2go is not recognized in my roon . Tried factory reset, restart 2go, hugo2, windows, router, everything. 
It recognized only as Airplay and not as it used to be in direct connection, anyone knows whats going on?


----------



## radnor

vourt said:


> Suddenly 2go is not recognized in my roon . Tried factory reset, restart 2go, hugo2, windows, router, everything.
> It recognized only as Airplay and not as it used to be in direct connection, anyone knows whats going on?


Try charging separately? It is seen as airplay? Go to Roon settings and enable it again.... is it seen in devices?


----------



## vourt

Charges 100%... i actually find it hard now to disconnect the 2go since i lost this metal thing that disconnect the scraws. 
In roon setting i do not see anything related to 2Go.. it was there yesterday and today i now see nothing related to 2go in my roon. Few days it was so good without problems i thought i'm behind the frustration part with it


----------



## vourt

OK, restart trough this small button helped and got it connected.. wow, i thought the 2go game is over


----------



## vourt

All, are using any of the filters buttons on the Hugo with the 2Go?  could not hear any difference, i'm with Hifiman HE1000SE and Denon D9200 headphones.


----------



## gryffe

Did I not read on here that you could power off H2Go from remote, but not power on via remote?  Assuming I didn't dream that, it works now!!


----------



## radnor

vourt said:


> All, are using any of the filters buttons on the Hugo with the 2Go?  could not hear any difference, i'm with Hifiman HE1000SE and Denon D9200 headphones.


It’s super minimal and you need ears like a bird to notice anything... I use the orange filter because... ya know... orange.


----------



## radnor

vourt said:


> OK, restart trough this small button helped and got it connected.. wow, i thought the 2go game is over


What button? How did you restart?


----------



## radnor

Mediahound said:


> I'm ceratinly enamored with my Hugo 2 for sure, just really not sure about the streamers. Even the Poly has been riddled with reports of issues and you would like they would have had the time to fix them by the time the 2Go came out.
> 
> Of note, Rob Watts did not have anything to do with the 2Go (or Poly), that was someone else. I also believe Rob doesn't use them himself FWIW, he just runs the Hugo 2 wired.


From the guy that thinks his mojo is as good as his TT2


----------



## radnor

jarnopp said:


> I find Poly near-perfect now, a 4 star (of 5) product with 5 star sound. I am really surprised that 2Go is having this many issues, given how well Poly performs now. I would have expected nearly the same HW and SW in 2Go, but with the addition of the 2nd SD card and the Ethernet connection.


If mojopoly a 5/5 what’s H2GO which is substantially better?


----------



## vourt

radnor said:


> What button? How did you restart?


Hugo filters button, would be better in next version to put filters that makes a difference, also i found it missing from most high end dac's that there is no frequency changes buttons... like having more treble or bass

Restarted trough the small button on the side of the 2Go, next to the network cable place


----------



## Luvdac

vourt said:


> Hugo filters button, would be better in next version to put filters that makes a difference, also i found it missing from most high end dac's that there is no frequency changes buttons... like having more treble or bass
> 
> Restarted trough the small button on the side of the 2Go, next to the network cable place


It happened to me once that I switched on via remote but the 2go didn't come on. Easy to miss since its a tiny light on the side. Had to manually switch on the 2go. Quirky little gadget!


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> Did I not read on here that you could power off H2Go from remote, but not power on via remote?  Assuming I didn't dream that, it works now!!


That's always worked fine IME.

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

Luvdac said:


> Seems this last step is unnecessary as @SteveHulk pointed out. 2go accepts the windows style.
> 
> Old names are Yoga and Tantra.


Curiously, the playlists I created with \ as the pathname delimiter worked with BubbleUPnP even though they were unacceptable to gofigure.

2020 and we are still being haunted by Unix/DOS convention conflicts.


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> That's always worked fine IME.
> 
> Doody


Checked back previous posts, apparently you can only power on from remote if unit being charged. Wont work if being powered by battery.


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> Checked back previous posts, apparently you can only power on from remote if unit being charged. Wont work if being powered by battery.


TIL!

Just confirmed. True dat.

D


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> If mojopoly a 5/5 what’s H2GO which is substantially better?



I don’t want to get off topic. Poly development felt like this, and my comment was in relation to 2Go development, which hasn’t seemed to benefit from the Poly development as much as one would have thought.  Poly/Mojo, for the form factor and it”s place in the world of true portable streamer/dac/amp is 5 star.


----------



## radnor

jarnopp said:


> I don’t want to get off topic. Poly development felt like this, and my comment was in relation to 2Go development, which hasn’t seemed to benefit from the Poly development as much as one would have thought.  Poly/Mojo, for the form factor and it”s place in the world of true portable streamer/dac/amp is 5 star.



consider 10/10 scale... if h2go bullet proof it would be a 10 mojo poly would rank a 6 weighting results heavily toward SQ. Maby 6.5 giving anothew 1/2 pt for size.


----------



## hptubes

So Day 3 in the hospital with my 15 year old recovering from his ruptured appendix.  All good, he's healthy.  But we are both bored out of our skulls.  Some music would be a nice distraction...good thing I packed the H2Go when I made the quick trip home to shower and get some fresh clothes.

Wary of joining the public wifi I have been running the Mac and H2Go off of a shared iphone's personal hotspot connection, and it was working wonderfully for hours.  Have been streaming YouTube music videos and live concert footage from the Mac via Airplay to the H2Go, and it is sounding quite good and very much passing the time.  Better than just hooking up the Airpod Pros, right?  Nice that 4G is having this good of bandwidth, almost surprising.

Worried I might be running the H2Go batteries low, I plugged it in.  

You guessed it.  I made it about 10 more minutes then the whole thing crapped itself.  Mac is no longer showing 2Go as an audio Airplay option.  Go Figure can't find the device at all any longer.  Reboot H2Go, doesn't reconnect or fix anything.  I rebooted both, right?  I think so?  Maybe I need to do them individually?

Unplug, do a few more reboot gymnastics because rebooting plugged in doesn't power down the 2Go.  Restart GoFigure a couple of times.  It doesn't reconnect to the iPhone's wifi.  Try again, two more times, and on the third retry, whoops, it attached this time, almost by accident.  8-10 minutes of fiddling to get back too working.  Because I plugged it in.

You might read from my previous posts that I have been very forgiving of these two Chord products, probably to a fault.  When properly working, as noted by most, the SQ is so good that you can often overlook the warts.

But dude, being on power and this thing turns into a complete turd product?  How is that possible?  It's charging and presumably running off of power too, and trying to play music.  Really shouldn't be complicated.  This should be the ideal desktop product for all-day listening.  But its battery doesn't last all day.  And it doesn't work when on power.

Sorry, thought maybe I'd earned a gripe.  Gripe spent either way.


----------



## radnor

hptubes said:


> So Day 3 in the hospital with my 15 year old recovering from his ruptured appendix.  All good, he's healthy.  But we are both bored out of our skulls.  Some music would be a nice distraction...good thing I packed the H2Go when I made the quick trip home to shower and get some fresh clothes.
> 
> Wary of joining the public wifi I have been running the Mac and H2Go off of a shared iphone's personal hotspot connection, and it was working wonderfully for hours.  Have been streaming YouTube music videos and live concert footage from the Mac via Airplay to the H2Go, and it is sounding quite good and very much passing the time.  Better than just hooking up the Airpod Pros, right?  Nice that 4G is having this good of bandwidth, almost surprising.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the heaven and hell that is h2go


----------



## jarnopp

radnor said:


> consider 10/10 scale... if h2go bullet proof it would be a 10 mojo poly would rank a 6 weighting results heavily toward SQ. Maby 6.5 giving anothew 1/2 pt for size.



That was not my conclusion when I reviewed Hugo2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/chord-hugo-2.22209/reviews#item-review-19256


----------



## Malcyg

vourt said:


> All, are using any of the filters buttons on the Hugo with the 2Go?  could not hear any difference, i'm with Hifiman HE1000SE and Denon D9200 headphones.





radnor said:


> It’s super minimal and you need ears like a bird to notice anything... I use the orange filter because... ya know... orange.



I’m really surprised you guys can’t hear much difference between the filters. I use mainly Green and sometimes no filter. I never use the orange or red filters as it’s just too gloopy and uninvolving. I don’t know whether that means I’m tone deaf or you are! 😁

Different phones, different ears I guess. Reason why folk should use their own ears and not go by what others say.


----------



## radnor

Malcyg said:


> I’m really surprised you guys can’t hear much difference between the filters. I use mainly Green and sometimes no filter. I never use the orange or red filters as it’s just too gloopy and uninvolving. I don’t know whether that means I’m tone deaf or you are! 😁
> 
> Different phones, different ears I guess. Reason why folk should use their own ears and not go by what others say.


im probably deaf.


----------



## Mediahound (Jul 30, 2020)

I think many don't hear much difference with the filters because actually only two of them really makes much difference for most 'normal' tracks and that's Orange or Red, which is the warm filter.

So:

White is basically no filter.
Green is the same as White but with  high frequency rolloff. The HF rolloff only kicks in on high res music like when playing DSD to get rid of some inherent high frequency noise only on high resolution tracks. 
Orange is the warm filter.
Red is the same as Orange but with  high frequency rolloff. The HF rolloff only kicks in on high res music like when playing DSD to get rid of some inherent high frequency noise only on high resolution tracks. 

Personally, I use Red most of the time since as 'tube' like as possible for me is good.


----------



## AnakChan

The OT conversations in this thread's been cleaned up. Next time please stop feeding the trolls and just report.


----------



## Luvdac

Just hauled out this tiny tube pre amp made by fx audio with some upgraded tubes. I think it cost me something like 80 euros with the xtra tubes last year on the German amazon. Stuck it between the h2go and the devialet reactors....
OMG!!


I've got a proper custom tube pre on order..gawd, there's no going back after listening to a tubed setup. Guys, give it a shot with a cheapo like mine first, betcha you'll be hooked!


----------



## Mark S

Jimjim77 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> @Mark S I can take a look for the Mac Os solution but for now I can't test without the 2Yu I'm waiting for.



Thx. Still not sure if I will be sufficiently proficient to use it, so don’t spend too much time.


----------



## Stourmead

radnor said:


> ...Rob may measure in the lab but there are many cognitive things that happen with sound we really dont understand yet.... reason I do not pay attention to ANY measurement reporting etc... Darko etc ignore this... all about the experience... lab BS is catering to the .0000000001%.... can never grow a big meaningful company if this is your goal.


This is why I like the Hans B channel so much, he’s an old school tech head ‘dad’ and just KNOWS there’s stuff out there beyond measurements that he’s been feeling for years but only recently is getting acknowledged by vendors and industry players


----------



## SteveHulk

Jimjim77 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> @Mark S I can take a look for the Mac Os solution but for now I can't test without the 2Yu I'm waiting for.


I know I've said it before, but the fact that you need the frankendongle 2yu in order to make Chord's kit interwork WITH ITSELF disturbs me greatly. The only excuse for such a horrible-looking thing should be to enable the 2go to work with 3rd party products. 

The flagship digital front end, at the moment, would have to be:

2go + 2yu >> Mscaler >> DAVE

The form factor mixture is just nuts. Even with Chord's ridiculously expensive legs you're never going to stack that lot tidily. Even the Mscaler and DAVE by themselves cannot be stacked sensibly. 

Add to that the fact that the 2go + 2yu plugged into power and ethernet would have cables flying out of three sides. That is, of course, if you dare operate it while on power.

I really don't get it. 

Surely they are going to have to rationalise all this with new products: a streamer and an upsampler in the DAVE format, and a streamer in the TT format.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> I know I've said it before, but the fact that you need the frankendongle 2yu in order to make Chord's kit interwork WITH ITSELF disturbs me greatly. The only excuse for such a horrible-looking thing should be to enable the 2go to work with 3rd party products.
> 
> The flagship digital front end, at the moment, would have to be:
> 
> ...


Plus if Chord ever produced a 2scalar that could sandwich between the 2go and the Hugo 2, I would buy it in a heartbeat. IN A HEARTBEAT.


----------



## Stourmead

SteveHulk said:


> Plus if Chord ever produced a 2scalar that could sandwich between the 2go and the Hugo 2, I would buy it in a heartbeat. IN A HEARTBEAT.


I can just imagine that melting a hole in my desk and plunging down into the core of the planet.

Listened to the hugo2go for a couple of hours today on 'desktop' purple power mode and by the end of it it was too hot to pick up. if they added a 2scalar omg . seriously the electric board would be ringing me up asking if anything was wrong with my meter.


----------



## SteveHulk

Stourmead said:


> I can just imagine that melting a hole in my desk and plunging down into the core of the planet.
> 
> Listened to the hugo2go for a couple of hours today on 'desktop' purple power mode and by the end of it it was too hot to pick up. if they added a 2scalar omg . seriously the electric board would be ringing me up asking if anything was wrong with my meter.


Standing the rig on edge would probably help - some small dots of blutack stuck to the desk would stabilise it. Or put it on a small photograph stand.

All that heat being produced is, of course, being taken from the charge in the batteries. Any reduction in that energy consumption would greatly extend the battery life.

Electronics, especially electrolytic capacitors, do not appreciate running at high temperatures for extended periods.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 31, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> Standing the rig on edge would probably help - some small dots of blutack stuck to the desk would stabilise it. Or put it on a small photograph stand.
> 
> All that heat being produced is, of course, being taken from the charge in the batteries. Any reduction in that energy consumption would greatly extend the battery life.
> 
> Electronics, especially electrolytic capacitors, do not appreciate running at high temperatures for extended periods.


Having said that, be careful you don't accidently press the config button on the 2go!

I just did exactly that. The music stopped, and a creepy voice bellowed into my ears about changing mode. I had to shut the rig down and wait for the 2go to go off completely. I then had to reconnect gofigure over Bluetooth, and wait while it loaded 200 playlists in the music hub. Only then could I start the music again. This all took at least ten minutes. Not smooth.

I haven't had to use the config button before now so I hadn't really noticed that it actually stands proud of the 2go case and so is vulnerable to being pressed accidently. I think it should be slightly recessed. A circuit board mod is needed here. Or a case mod to surround the button with a collar to prevent it being pressed.


----------



## Stourmead

SteveHulk said:


> Standing the rig on edge would probably help - some small dots of blutack stuck to the desk would stabilise it. Or put it on a small photograph stand.
> 
> All that heat being produced is, of course, being taken from the charge in the batteries. Any reduction in that energy consumption would greatly extend the battery life.
> 
> Electronics, especially electrolytic capacitors, do not appreciate running at high temperatures for extended periods.


It’s been stood in a bamboo cradle on edge , plenty of air . It only gets hot when it’s ‘on’  despite it supposedly being in desktop mode . It’s so weird . Literally you couldn’t give it to a child to hold


----------



## Mediahound (Jul 31, 2020)

Stourmead said:


> It’s been stood in a bamboo cradle on edge , plenty of air . It only gets hot when it’s ‘on’  despite it supposedly being in desktop mode . It’s so weird . Literally you couldn’t give it to a child to hold



Quite odd. I've used desktop mode a lot and never had it ever get anything but warm. I touch it a lot to check too.

This is without the 2Go though, just the Hugo 2 alone.


----------



## canfabulous

I practice a deep breathing technique to calm my nerves before I turn on the 2go... 

(to be fair, it hasn‘t skipped a beat the past few days whilst using Qobuz and Mconnect)


----------



## SteveHulk

Stourmead said:


> It’s been stood in a bamboo cradle on edge , plenty of air . It only gets hot when it’s ‘on’  despite it supposedly being in desktop mode . It’s so weird . Literally you couldn’t give it to a child to hold


I think that is too hot. Maybe you should get it checked out.


----------



## Luvdac

Just got my new Focal Elegia's. Decided for these over the DCA Eon 2's. Hope I made the right choice. Will get into some listening later tonight.


----------



## NYanakiev

Mediahound said:


> Quite odd. I've used desktop mode a lot and never had it ever get anything but warm. I touch it a lot to check too.
> 
> This is without the 2Go though, just the Hugo 2 alone.



I run my Hugo2Go in desktop mode most of the time. Gets rather warm to the touch but never got on my wooden desk.


----------



## JMR77

Is anyone using their 2Go to listen through Tidal and/or Spotify? does it work well?

This would be my main case use for the 2Go and I don't want to spend money on it if's going to be a frustrating experience (I would rather keep using a DAP or LG phone). Thank you.


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 1, 2020)

Stourmead said:


> It’s been stood in a bamboo cradle on edge , plenty of air . It only gets hot when it’s ‘on’  despite it supposedly being in desktop mode . It’s so weird . Literally you couldn’t give it to a child to hold





SteveHulk said:


> I think that is too hot. Maybe you should get it checked out.



I was looking at lithium ion batteries while there was discussion of replacement of Hugo 2 batteries. (The latest 3 pages pretty much in the H2 thread.) I came across care of Li-Ion batteries.

Just one quick google tells us that Li-Ion batteries should not run too hot. E.g. I just googled 'lithium ion batteries safety care and use'.

This was one result from the *NATIONAL FIRE PROTECTION ASSOCIATION*. https://www.nfpa.org/-/media/Files/...afety-tip-sheets/LithiumIonBatterySafety.ashx

From this page:
• Keep batteries at room temperature.
• Do not place batteries in direct sunlight or keep them in hot vehicle

Am not sure how hot we can call room temperature. There are people use Li-Ion batteries in hot countries. In the UK Room temperature is, "The average room temperature in a UK home during the winter season is roughly *18°C*, while central heating thermostats are generally set to around *20°C".*

(Since no-one has reported an exploding Chord battery I suppose it's possible to say Hugo 2 is OK. (However there are quite a few reports of expanding Li-Po Mojo batteries, which is different battery technology.) I know that getting the batteries hot will reduce their life-time though. Or at least, that's information available on the internet.

The temperatures that people are describing in this thread do seem too high. I also read about H2Go when charging gets hot.


----------



## Widell

GreenBow said:


> I was looking at lithium ion batteries while there was discussion of replacement of Hugo 2 batteries. (The latest 3 pages pretty much in the H2 thread.) I came across care of Li-Ion batteries.
> 
> Just one quick google tells us that Li-Ion batteries should not run too hot. E.g. I just googled 'lithium ion batteries safety care and use'.
> 
> ...


Yes for sure it gets extremely hot, solution is but not perfect to keep it standing on its side in a well ventilated area.
Both my Ch2 and 2go back for repairs or exchange, so luckily kept my Mojo whuch I am now enjoying 24/192 file from qobus via iphone-cck-usb-mojo, sounds great, not CH2 good but much better than the vinylpopsandclicks and no hi rez playing files from 2go, as is now not skipping a beat And I can actually enjoy music without the stress of the 2go.....


----------



## rwelles

Lately, I've been having a lot of unexplained dropouts using Roon. I'd do a full shutdown of the 2Go, but still would happen again. Finally, it dawned on my to restart my Roon Core. Over the last 2 days, no dropouts. (Of course, I've probably just jinxed myself.)


----------



## GreenBow

Widell said:


> Yes for sure it gets extremely hot, solution is but not perfect to keep it standing on its side in a well ventilated area.
> Both my Ch2 and 2go back for repairs or exchange, so luckily kept my Mojo whuch I am now enjoying 24/192 file from qobus via iphone-cck-usb-mojo, sounds great, not CH2 good but much better than the vinylpopsandclicks and no hi rez playing files from 2go, as is now not skipping a beat And I can actually enjoy music without the stress of the 2go.....



Nothing like Mojo for back-up.


----------



## Luvdac

rwelles said:


> Lately, I've been having a lot of unexplained dropouts using Roon. I'd do a full shutdown of the 2Go, but still would happen again. Finally, it dawned on my to restart my Roon Core. Over the last 2 days, no dropouts. (Of course, I've probably just jinxed myself.)


Restarting the core helps. For a while at least.


----------



## Doody

I'm not sure I buy the Roon Core issues. It seems unlikely that somehow RC would get to a point of requiring a reboot for people using 2go wirelessly (you guys?) but wouldn't for people using 2g wired (me). Stable as a brick on my end. I also don't entirely grok how 2go could impact RC unless they both had sympatico bugs, which is insanely unlikely.

That said, if it works it works, who the hell am I to say otherwise. But I don't grok.

Doody


----------



## rwelles

Doody said:


> I'm not sure I buy the Roon Core issues. It seems unlikely that somehow RC would get to a point of requiring a reboot for people using 2go wirelessly (you guys?) but wouldn't for people using 2g wired (me). Stable as a brick on my end. I also don't entirely grok how 2go could impact RC unless they both had sympatico bugs, which is insanely unlikely.
> 
> That said, if it works it works, who the hell am I to say otherwise. But I don't grok.
> 
> Doody


Not sure I buy it either. I thought it was an interesting "data point" to mention.


----------



## MarkParity

Thanks for all your input everybody, I've decided the time is right to give 2go a trial, my local Hifi dealer will let me test one out before I buy. Wish me luck and I will let you know how it goes.

I have a background in software and IT support so I hope that will help me out.


----------



## hptubes

Good luck, and we welcome any and all testers and software support personnel to the club.  Welcome!


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> Thanks for all your input everybody, I've decided the time is right to give 2go a trial, my local Hifi dealer will let me test one out before I buy. Wish me luck and I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> I have a background in software and IT support so I hope that will help me out.


Does anybody else here think it is a bit grim that a prospective buyer of the 2go, a consumer electronics product, feels it necessary to have a background in software and IT support and even then will only go forward on a trial basis?


----------



## NYanakiev

MarkParity said:


> Thanks for all your input everybody, I've decided the time is right to give 2go a trial, my local Hifi dealer will let me test one out before I buy. Wish me luck and I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> I have a background in software and IT support so I hope that will help me out.



I bet you will love it!


----------



## Widell

NYanakiev said:


> I bet you will love it!


And you can rewrite the software and potentially make it work!


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Does anybody else here think it is a bit grim that a prospective buyer of the 2go, a consumer electronics product, feels it necessary to have a background in software and IT support and even then will only go forward on a trial basis?



Yes. 



NYanakiev said:


> I bet you will love it!



I hope so, if I'm one of the customers who gets a trouble free unit I know I will.


----------



## MarkParity

Widell said:


> And you can rewrite the software and potentially make it work!



I offered my support to John @ Chord back in the early Poly days, he didn't take me up on it.


----------



## NYanakiev

Widell said:


> And you can rewrite the software and potentially make it work!



Sure mate, I take pride in your belief in me being able to write any type of software. 
I am truly sorry but I literally have no issues whatsoever with my 2Go.

If you are continuing to have issues with yours just return it for a refund or sell it. Duh!!


----------



## LCMusicLover

New H2go owner here. I’m struggling a bit. I’ve been able to connect to 2Go from iPad or iPhone using GoFigure. I can play from a microSD, or via hotspot or Bluetooth. But I cannot get it to connect to either of my home networks. Does it only support some specific security protocol or set of protocols? I’m able to connect to either network via WiFi on my phone or tablet. 

The visible signs are that the 2Go ‘network status’ LED blinks a slow blue, and, in GoFigure, the networks are visible and show ‘full’ strength. But when I select either one of them, the progress wheel just goes round-and-round.

Help please!


----------



## ubs28

I also asked this in the Poly thread, but in case someone in here knows it, how do I get the SD cards in the Poly / 2GO visible in Audirvana? If this is not possible, is this possible in Roon?


----------



## radnor

LCMusicLover said:


> New H2go owner here. I’m struggling a bit. I’ve been able to connect to 2Go from iPad or iPhone using GoFigure. I can play from a microSD, or via hotspot or Bluetooth. But I cannot get it to connect to either of my home networks. Does it only support some specific security protocol or set of protocols? I’m able to connect to either network via WiFi on my phone or tablet.
> 
> The visible signs are that the 2Go ‘network status’ LED blinks a slow blue, and, in GoFigure, the networks are visible and show ‘full’ strength. But when I select either one of them, the progress wheel just goes round-and-round.
> 
> Help please!


try a HW reset? and reboot router? also simplify pwd just to be sure and retry.... delete network in go figure and retry.


----------



## radnor

streaming DSD 128 TIDAL to H2GO with Audirvana.. no issues... seems much more stable than ROON.


----------



## radnor

take that back.... vinyl pops and clicks like crazy... and now just did A/B with ROON @ 384.... ROON sounds much fuller and organic and NO vinyl pops and clicks... I have dedicated Roon NUC... no question this makes difference as Audirvana running off IMAC.


----------



## Jimjim77

SteveHulk said:


> I know I've said it before, but the fact that you need the frankendongle 2yu in order to make Chord's kit interwork WITH ITSELF disturbs me greatly. The only excuse for such a horrible-looking thing should be to enable the 2go to work with 3rd party products.
> 
> The flagship digital front end, at the moment, would have to be:
> 
> ...


I would have preferred a streamer in Qutest range which would fit perfectly, but today there is no such device. 
And as I mentioned previously, the 2Yu is able to have two active digital outputs at the same time. And it's a must have for me.

Maybe in the next years we will see a streamer coming in the Qutest range and then in the TT range or the Choral one.

In the meantime, I would like to know when the 2Yu will be available. @Matt Bartlett ?


----------



## Currawong

GreenBow said:


> The temperatures that people are describing in this thread do seem too high. I also read about H2Go when charging gets hot.



The Hugo 2 and Mojo have temperature sensors and will shut down if they get too hot. 



ubs28 said:


> I also asked this in the Poly thread, but in case someone in here knows it, how do I get the SD cards in the Poly / 2GO visible in Audirvana? If this is not possible, is this possible in Roon?



Neither. You need a DLNA player such as 8player or Rigelian on an iPhone or similar app on Android. I think Windows either has a built-in DLNA player or one is available. I need to see if there is one for MacOS. I really wish that Roon supported DLNA, but I can understand why it doesn't.


----------



## Stanstan66

https://www.hifistatement.net/tests/item/2838-chord-electronics-2go


----------



## canfabulous

LCMusicLover said:


> New H2go owner here. I’m struggling a bit. I’ve been able to connect to 2Go from iPad or iPhone using GoFigure. I can play from a microSD, or via hotspot or Bluetooth. But I cannot get it to connect to either of my home networks. Does it only support some specific security protocol or set of protocols? I’m able to connect to either network via WiFi on my phone or tablet.
> 
> The visible signs are that the 2Go ‘network status’ LED blinks a slow blue, and, in GoFigure, the networks are visible and show ‘full’ strength. But when I select either one of them, the progress wheel just goes round-and-round.
> 
> Help please!



Checking - you do have 2.4Ghz enabled on your home wifi network, yes?


----------



## LCMusicLover

canfabulous said:


> Checking - you do have 2.4Ghz enabled on your home wifi network, yes?


Yes.  Actually, one is 2.4 only, while the other is dual-band.  But I'm connecting to the 2.4 SSID.

Actually got it to connect to one of the networks.  Now I'm struggling to get it to see my DLNA server.  Oh well, if it were easy, everybody'd be doing it


----------



## LegioSeptimo

LCMusicLover said:


> New H2go owner here. I’m struggling a bit. I’ve been able to connect to 2Go from iPad or iPhone using GoFigure. I can play from a microSD, or via hotspot or Bluetooth. But I cannot get it to connect to either of my home networks. Does it only support some specific security protocol or set of protocols? I’m able to connect to either network via WiFi on my phone or tablet.
> 
> The visible signs are that the 2Go ‘network status’ LED blinks a slow blue, and, in GoFigure, the networks are visible and show ‘full’ strength. But when I select either one of them, the progress wheel just goes round-and-round.
> 
> Help please!


Try to connect wired via ethernet cable. It always works.
Some 2.4 wifi can be connected without any problem. Roon & MPD/DLNA work flawlessly.
Some 2.4 wifi can be connected and Roon is able to connect to H2Go but you can´t access to MPD/DLNA server in 2Go so, your are not able to reproduce sd card.
Some 2.4 wifi can´t be connected. Period.
May be the problem is in some 2.4 network , may be the problem is in the implementation of 2.4 wifi of 2Go. You can guess.
Therefore, no iphone, ipad, android phone, dap..... has  same connectivity issue than 2 Go has, but......

It seems some H2Go works better than others.
BR


----------



## rwelles

LegioSeptimo said:


> Try to connect wired via ethernet cable. It always works.
> Some 2.4 wifi can be connected without any problem. Roon & MPD/DLNA work flawlessly.
> Some 2.4 wifi can be connected and Roon is able to connect to H2Go but you can´t access to MPD/DLNA server in 2Go so, your are not able to reproduce sd card.
> Some 2.4 wifi can´t be connected. Period.
> ...


As I understand it, 2Go is only a DLNA server in hot spot mode. Roon is unable to access the mSD card contents, at least the couple of times I've tried it. 

I'm not sure what you mean by "Some 2.4 wifi can't be connected." Can you supply some further details??  hth


----------



## Widell

NYanakiev said:


> Sure mate, I take pride in your belief in me being able to write any type of software.
> I am truly sorry but I literally have no issues whatsoever with my 2Go.
> 
> If you are continuing to have issues with yours just return it for a refund or sell it. Duh!!


Apologies if I upset you, for the record both 2GO and CH2 returned for repair or replacement, 2GO unresponsive and seems to have shorted the usb input on the CH2......to be continued


----------



## uzi2

Widell said:


> Apologies if I upset you, for the record both 2GO and CH2 returned for repair or replacement, 2GO unresponsive and seems to have shorted the usb input on the CH2......to be continued


That's not great. I feel for you...


----------



## Currawong

rwelles said:


> As I understand it, 2Go is only a DLNA server in hot spot mode. Roon is unable to access the mSD card contents, at least the couple of times I've tried it.



Roon cannot access DLNA servers at all, as far as I know. 

A DLNA client can access the SD card contents when the 2go is in normal streaming mode. I just switched between using Roon to stream from Qobuz, TIDAL and my music library, and Rigelian (DLNA client on my iPad) to access the micro SD card contents on the 2go without changing anything.

One interesting thing is, I was getting pops and clicks playing back the micro SD card contents -- this with wired network and power connected. I vaguely recall someone saying that disconnecting the power supply stopped that. I might give it a go and report back.


----------



## radnor

Anyone try the verite closed with H2go?


----------



## tret

Any chance we’ll see the ability to stream tidal/qobuz directly from within the native apps in the future? For those of you that use MConnect and/or other DLNA apps for Tidal/Qobuz, how’s your experience been compared w/ native apps?


----------



## tret

radnor said:


> Anyone try the verite closed with H2go?



VC is on my short list of cans to try but sadly I haven't had the honor... yet. Thus far for me it's been Hugo 2 > Empyrean pretty much all the time, love it.


----------



## priest331

hello everyone,
just received my 2go and charging it out of the box. i may have missed the discussion about the battery, and since i have little time to backread all the posts, i would just like to ask. in the manual, a white LED on 2go status / charge status indicates that 2go is charging. but there is no mention on how would one know if the battery is fully charged. will the 2go status / charge status LED turn blue, or will the LED turn off when the device is fully charged? thanks.


----------



## LCMusicLover

priest331 said:


> hello everyone,
> just received my 2go and charging it out of the box. i may have missed the discussion about the battery, and since i have little time to backread all the posts, i would just like to ask. in the manual, a white LED on 2go status / charge status indicates that 2go is charging. but there is no mention on how would one know if the battery is fully charged. will the 2go status / charge status LED turn blue, or will the LED turn off when the device is fully charged? thanks.


When you unplug the charging cable, the charging status LED changes color to match the current charge level.  Here's a link to the manual:

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/2go-User-Manual.pdf

also, Hugo 2 manual:

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Hugo-2-User-Manual.pdf

and Windows 10 driver:

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Windows-10-768KHz-driver.zip

I'm a new user here too.


----------



## priest331

LCMusicLover said:


> When you unplug the charging cable, the charging status LED changes color to match the current charge level.  Here's a link to the manual:
> 
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/2go-User-Manual.pdf
> 
> ...



THANKS A LOT!


----------



## priest331 (Aug 4, 2020)

LCMusicLover said:


> When you unplug the charging cable, the charging status LED changes color to match the current charge level.  Here's a link to the manual:
> 
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/2go-User-Manual.pdf
> 
> ...



so this means that in order for me to check the charging status (without being attached to the hugo2 and not synced with the gofigure app), i have to unplug the 2go from the cable and check the color of the LED light; if it is still not blue in color, i will have to replug the charging cable. in other words, there is no way to know if the 2go is fully charged or not while it is still being attached to the charging cable, the LED just remains white.


----------



## LegioSeptimo

priest331 said:


> so this means that in order for me to check the charging status (without being attached to the hugo2 and not synced with the gofigure app), i have to unplug the 2go from the cable and check the color of the LED light; if it is still not blue in color, i will have to replug the charging cable. in other words, there is no way to know if the 2go is fully charged or not while it is still being attached to the charging cable, the LED just remains white.


When 2Go is charging the led remains white. When is fully charged led switch off. Manual explains with a great graph.


----------



## LegioSeptimo

rwelles said:


> As I understand it, 2Go is only a DLNA server in hot spot mode. Roon is unable to access the mSD card contents, at least the couple of times I've tried it.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "Some 2.4 wifi can't be connected." Can you supply some further details??  hth


Yes, 2 Go is a DLNA server in hotspot mode or when you are connected to Wifi o ethernet and use a dlna client as rigelian, glider o mconnect (mac). Roon can´t access sd cards.

My experience. There are some 2.4 wifi networks than 2Go can´t connect. Another ones you can connect and Roon can stream to it but neither dlna client can access sd cards. And other ones can connect and both Roon can stream and DLNA clients can reach sd cards. In my experience if you use a Ethernet cable you can connect always, Roon always can stream and DLNA clientes always reach sd cards. So, my guess is 2Go has a really weak implementation of 2.4 Wifi.


----------



## priest331

LegioSeptimo said:


> When 2Go is charging the led remains white. When is fully charged led switch off. Manual explains with a great graph.



i might have missed the graph in the manual. can you share it please? thanks.


----------



## LegioSeptimo




----------



## Bill Chu

Anyone tried fidata music apps for control misic? Seem pretty good


----------



## priest331

LegioSeptimo said:


>



there is nothing that i can see which says that the charge status LED light switches off when the 2go is fully charged. it just states that the LED remains lit with a white light when it is plugged. anyways, it is almost on the 6th hour of initial charging; ill wait what happens after 6 hours. thanks for the pics.


----------



## soundify (Aug 4, 2020)

For those having skips during Roon playback, I was able to resolve this issue by identifying the root cause of the problem which is certain areas in my room have lower wifi speed transfer.

I use this mobile app called Wifisweetspots to position it in specific areas that have playback skips and noticed that the wifi transfer speed is significantly lower in those areas. I then added another Linksys velop node near the problem area and the issue is fixed. I now have no more playback skips in Roon even when playing music at DSD 128 format.


----------



## LegioSeptimo

priest331 said:


> there is nothing that i can see which says that the charge status LED light switches off when the 2go is fully charged. it just states that the LED remains lit with a white light when it is plugged. anyways, it is almost on the 6th hour of initial charging; ill wait what happens after 6 hours. thanks for the pics.


You are right sorry. But It happens. When 2Go is full charged, light switch off


----------



## LCMusicLover

priest331 said:


> ...it is almost on the 6th hour of initial charging; ill wait what happens after 6 hours. thanks for the pics.


Mine took close to 8 hours to complete the first charge.


LegioSeptimo said:


> You are right sorry. But It happens. When 2Go is full charged, light switch off


Yep, mine did ... eventually


----------



## SteveHulk

The saga of the playlists continues...

My use case for the hugo 2go is that I am out about using it as a DAP controlled from my phone.

The phone connects to the 2go in one of three ways - via Bluetooth BLE, and on WiFi with either the 2go as the hotspot or with the phone as the hotspot.

As I have mentioned before neither of the WiFi solutions works for me - in hotspot mode the battery on my phone drains fast, and with the 2go in hotspot mode my phone does not access the Internet properly. Neither of these is acceptable to me.

GoFigure will play playlists over BLE and so connecting my phone via Bluetooth while out and about seemed to be the ideal solution. I went to considerable lengths to create about 200 playlists for every album in my collection that would be acceptable to gofigure. 

I then found that the playlists load extremely slowly, and that gofigure does not remain open for long. That means that each time I want to select a new playlist I have to wait for gofigure to reconnect over Bluetooth, and wait even more (over a minute) for the playlists to reload.

I sent a support request to chord asking for a solution to this problem. After they checked that there was enough free space on my sd card (there was ample) the poor support guy Ed Selley relayed the following response from the software devs at chord.

"The app isn’t designed to work in this way to be perfectly honest. It will never just remain open, especially as we received so many complaints in the beginning about it doing so and draining everybody’s battery! 

We can of course look at further options in development, however this customers use case is somewhat different to how we intended the unit to be used. It’s a WIFI based device with the addition of BLE playback as a convenience option for those who may be on a plane or the tube etc."

I leave this here for your delectation and I invite your comments. 

I will return to this and tell you what I think.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> It’s a WIFI based device with the addition of BLE playback as a convenience option for those who may be on a plane or the tube etc."



Sorry that you are still struggling.
That reply from Chord was the rationale behind GoFigure for Poly, so it is hardly surprising that the same rationale applies to 2Go as well.
The original rationale behind GoFigure was always to be just a configuration app.
From memory, the functionality to play playlists, was only added after requests from owners.

Ideally you should be controlling 2Go using a 'proper' music app, on a phone, ipad, apple watch etc.

Probably not the answer that you wanted to read.


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> From memory, the functionality to play playlists, was only added after requests from owners.
> 
> Ideally you should be controlling 2Go using a 'proper' music app, on a phone, ipad, apple watch etc.


Hmm... If the playback via WiFi were ideal, I wonder why users would request the gofigure playlist functionality. Perhaps they ran into the same problems using WiFi out and about - ie either phone battery draining too fast or impaired access to the Internet - as I did? 🤔

Secondly, don't you think that if a functionality is present then it should work properly? The gofigure playlist feature simply does not work properly.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> Secondly, don't you think that if a functionality is present then it should work properly? The gofigure playlist feature simply does not work properly.


I don't have the 2Go yet, but the GoFigure playlist feature works fine for me with Poly.
Admittedly I use GoFigure on an iPad and a Samsung tablet, and not a phone.

So I believe that GoFigure does work properly - it is puzzling why you are struggling so much.


----------



## tret

SteveHulk said:


> Secondly, don't you think that if a functionality is present then it should work properly? The gofigure playlist feature simply does not work properly.



‘This statement highlights my main concern and doubts about Chord’s entry into this space. The vision is sound, their ability to implement and deliver a fully baked software solution is questionable. Releasing something without a clear use case and just to appease a customer is a basic product development no-no.


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> I don't have the 2Go yet, but the GoFigure playlist feature works fine for me with Poly.
> Admittedly I use GoFigure on an iPad and a Samsung tablet, and not a phone.
> 
> So I believe that GoFigure does work properly - it is puzzling why you are struggling so much.


How many playlists do you have? I have 200. When using the gofigure playlist feature are you connecting via BLE or via a WiFi connection?


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> How many playlists do you have? I have 200. When using the gofigure playlist feature are you connecting via BLE or via a WiFi connection?


Only 4 playlists.
Connected via BLE I think.


----------



## tret

miketlse said:


> So I believe that GoFigure does work properly - it is puzzling why you are struggling so much.



One consistent theme I’ve observed across Poly/2Go users is how disparate their experiences are.


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> Only 4 playlists.
> Connected via BLE I think.


That's the point. It worked fine for me with just a few playlists when I was testing it. With 200 I'm looking at the spinning wheel for a very long time.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> That's the point. It worked fine for me with just a few playlists when I was testing it. With 200 I'm looking at the spinning wheel for a very long time.


Based on that evidence, wifi is the better solution for owners with a large number of playlists.
I seem to remember a post, presumably from Matt, mentioning that the coder was working on wifi control, as one of the future firmware updates.
If so, then hopefully everything will be fine for you eventually, but that is no consolation in the short term.


----------



## Progisus

I had about 20 album playlists and loading was about 10 seconds or less. That was more than enough for a flight and others could be loaded for the return. It would have been nice to have the entire library for sure.


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 4, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Based on that evidence, wifi is the better solution for owners with a large number of playlists.
> I seem to remember a post, presumably from Matt, mentioning that the coder was working on wifi control, as one of the future firmware updates.
> If so, then hopefully everything will be fine for you eventually, but that is no consolation in the short term.


I really doubt if this coder can fix the WiFi problems. Nothing can be done by any coder to fix the battery drain caused by making the phone the hotspot. I doubt that any code in the 2go can fix the fact that certain apps on a phone won't work properly and access the Internet when the 2go is the hotspot.

These problems occur when using the hugo2go as a DAP when out and about.

Furthermore, if you are using WiFi and the full-fat music apps then obviously you don't need playlists. It is only gofigure that needs playlists.


----------



## rwelles

SteveHulk said:


> I really doubt if this coder can fix the WiFi problems. Nothing can be done by any coder to fix the battery drain caused by making the phone the hotspot. I doubt that any code in the 2go can fix the fact that certain apps on a phone won't work properly and access the Internet when the 2go is the hotspot.
> 
> These problems occur when using the hugo2go as a DAP when out and about.
> 
> Furthermore, if you are using WiFi and the full-fat music apps then obviously you don't need playlists. It is only gofigure that needs playlists.


I've been following your struggles trying to get the 2Go to work the way you desire. I realize that you've put in *extraordinary* effort on it!!

I see some options for your use case. 

1) Start with a small number off playlists (say 10), then slowly increase that number to see if you can find a happy medium between none and everything.

2) Get a phone with a larger battery that can handle being in hot spot mode, or maybe a power bank (which are much smaller and cheaper these days).

3) Find a more suitable DAP for your specific needs.

Sorry that I don't have something more positive for you. There's *lots* of members here who are a heck of a lot smarter than moi, maybe they can offer even more alternatives.


----------



## enragedlemon

SteveHulk said:


> I really doubt if this coder can fix the WiFi problems. Nothing can be done by any coder to fix the battery drain caused by making the phone the hotspot. I doubt that any code in the 2go can fix the fact that certain apps on a phone won't work properly and access the Internet when the 2go is the hotspot.
> 
> These problems occur when using the hugo2go as a DAP when out and about.
> 
> Furthermore, if you are using WiFi and the full-fat music apps then obviously you don't need playlists. It is only gofigure that needs playlists.



I wonder if this resource may be of help: https://jrklein.com/2019/04/06/usin...hile-connected-to-a-wifi-network-ios-android/
You should be able to connect to the 2go hotspot and still continue to have internet access via cellular. Look towards the bottom for the Android instructions.


----------



## SteveHulk

enragedlemon said:


> I wonder if this resource may be of help: https://jrklein.com/2019/04/06/usin...hile-connected-to-a-wifi-network-ios-android/
> You should be able to connect to the 2go hotspot and still continue to have internet access via cellular. Look towards the bottom for the Android instructions.


I will try it.


----------



## SteveHulk

rwelles said:


> I've been following your struggles trying to get the 2Go to work the way you desire. I realize that you've put in *extraordinary* effort on it!!
> 
> I see some options for your use case.
> 
> ...


There is no "happy medium between none and everything" - every piece of music in my library is there because I want to listen to it. Without a corresponding playlist a piece is completely invisible to gofigure.

I have a galaxy note 9, which has a pretty hefty battery. Having released my phone from the hugo USB tether by buying the 2go I do not want then to re-tether it to a power brick.

The reason I wanted the hugo 2go in the first place is because it is by far the best DAP in this price range that money can buy. There is no way I'm compromising on that sound quality.

The Chord concept of implementing a DAP by using the nice screen and full gui/os provided by using a smartphone is, as far as I'm concerned, absolutely bang on. The issues that arise from this excellent design choice just need to be solved. They can be solved with determination.


----------



## Mark S

enragedlemon said:


> I wonder if this resource may be of help: https://jrklein.com/2019/04/06/usin...hile-connected-to-a-wifi-network-ios-android/
> You should be able to connect to the 2go hotspot and still continue to have internet access via cellular. Look towards the bottom for the Android instructions.



this would be great if it works. I bet Steve will know by tomorrow 😂


----------



## Currawong

Steve, have you tried a DLNA app while in hotspot mode? If you're listening album-by-album, then this will show the albums for you.


----------



## SteveHulk

Currawong said:


> Steve, have you tried a DLNA app while in hotspot mode? If you're listening album-by-album, then this will show the albums for you.


BubbleUPnP, MALP, mconnect etc all work on my setup. That's not a problem. The problem is that they don't work over Bluetooth BLE.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Well, I have to say this product is not for the faint of heart. That said, Calexico playing from sd-card in H2go driving HEKse sounds really good. Auteur on deck! 

Controlling from Rigelian and VLC on my iPad over my home WiFi, so listening while posting. Small victory for connectivity — yay me!


----------



## Malcyg

Currawong said:


> One interesting thing is, I was getting pops and clicks playing back the micro SD card contents -- this with wired network and power connected. I vaguely recall someone saying that disconnecting the power supply stopped that. I might give it a go and report back.



I have two H2Go’s, one used mobile and the other is in permanent desktop mode connected to an amp. I don’t get popping or clicks on either unit so it could be something other than power causing the problem? I use wifi connection on both and have never used Ethernet so far. If disconnecting power solves your issue, it would be curious as to why.


----------



## hardinge

My 2go is essentially bricked since 1.0.3. Managed to connect to gofigure only twice since.  Have factory reset multiple times, cycled ipad, cycled phone, cycled h2 and 2go. I can connect the bluetooth but when opening gofigure i just get spinning circle and nothing more. I’m away all week every week so no wifi or ethernet to connect to. 2go hotspot my only option but can’t turn it on!


----------



## miketlse

hardinge said:


> My 2go is essentially bricked since 1.0.3. Managed to connect to gofigure only twice since.  Have factory reset multiple times, cycled ipad, cycled phone, cycled h2 and 2go. I can connect the bluetooth but when opening gofigure i just get spinning circle and nothing more. I’m away all week every week so no wifi or ethernet to connect to. 2go hotspot my only option but can’t turn it on!


Just to clarify - you open gofigure, and immediately get the spinning circle even before you try the 'scroll down to connect' message?


----------



## hardinge (Aug 5, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Just to clarify - you open gofigure, and immediately get the spinning circle even before you try the 'scroll down to connect' message?


Yeah i do. Already spinning and then eventually get a popup saying ‘no device found’. Clicking wither option here returns me to the spinning circle.

And i’ve reinstalled gofigure several times. 
Sometimes i get the flashing purple light suggesting bluetooth is connected and sometimes i get no light. Either way still just spinning wheel and no connection to gofigure. Go figure.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> I will try it.


I am sorry to report that the methods given in the link above do not work. 

When trying to follow the instructions relating to making android ignore a particular WiFi connection the step relating to emptying the Gateway setting could not be completed. When I was deleting the gateway entry as soon as I deleted the last character the original entry was automatically replaced so I could not save this field in an empty form. 

When using the developer options to make android use mobile data regardless, the crucial app that I mentioned (the Signal app) still won't play ball. Signal is very highly secure and I suspect its behaviour is due to self-protection against nefarious attempts to reset the session encryption keys illegally. 

I am very disappointed in this. I have tried before now to alter the settings in android to fix the gofigure problem without success.


----------



## LCMusicLover

hardinge said:


> My 2go is essentially bricked since 1.0.3. Managed to connect to gofigure only twice since...


Any chance you can get it into hotspot mode via the config 'menu'?  Just a thought.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Newbie question here:

Is there any way to see the volume level H2go is playing at?  I mean I can raise and lower the volume with the remote, but I never know where I'm at. And I don't see the info in GoFigure.


----------



## miketlse

LCMusicLover said:


> Newbie question here:
> 
> Is there any way to see the volume level H2go is playing at?  I mean I can raise and lower the volume with the remote, but I never know where I'm at. And I don't see the info in GoFigure.


If you use the remote, then the colour of the H2 volume ball will change, to indicate the volume (just the same as if you change the volume using the volume ball, instead of the remote).


----------



## LCMusicLover

miketlse said:


> If you use the remote, then the colour of the H2 volume ball will change, to indicate the volume (just the same as if you change the volume using the volume ball, instead of the remote).


Thanks, I missed the whole ‘Volume Ball’ thing. I’ll check it out tonight.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> I am sorry to report that the methods given in the link above do not work.
> 
> When trying to follow the instructions relating to making android ignore a particular WiFi connection the step relating to emptying the Gateway setting could not be completed. When I was deleting the gateway entry as soon as I deleted the last character the original entry was automatically replaced so I could not save this field in an empty form.
> 
> ...


After this protracted struggle with gofigure I feel like Gandalf after his fight with the Balrog 😔😞


----------



## LCMusicLover

SteveHulk said:


> After this protracted struggle with gofigure I feel like Gandalf after his fight with the Balrog 😔😞


I guess my struggles were not so severe -- I feel like Bilbo after he beat Gollum at the riddle game. 'What is the URI for its DLNA server Precious?'


----------



## Doody

LCMusicLover said:


> Thanks, I missed the whole ‘Volume Ball’ thing. I’ll check it out tonight.


yeah - the color of the ball. the lighted balls are easily the silliest UX decision in the history of audio device design.

doody


----------



## enragedlemon

SteveHulk said:


> After this protracted struggle with gofigure I feel like Gandalf after his fight with the Balrog 😔😞



I hopefully will be picking up a FiiO M15 this week to replace my 2go (a long story which I will come back to at another time) so can see if I can replicate the issue you are having with setting the default gateway. Out of interest, what phone do you have and what version of Android is it running? Also just to check you aren't running any VPN software on your phone like Vyper or Nord etc?


----------



## SteveHulk

enragedlemon said:


> I hopefully will be picking up a FiiO M15 this week to replace my 2go (a long story which I will come back to at another time) so can see if I can replicate the issue you are having with setting the default gateway. Out of interest, what phone do you have and what version of Android is it running? Also just to check you aren't running any VPN software on your phone like Vyper or Nord etc?


I have a Galaxy Note 9 running Android 10.

I have no VPN software installed.


----------



## enragedlemon

SteveHulk said:


> I have a Galaxy Note 9 running Android 10.
> 
> I have no VPN software installed.



Great! I will give it a go and see what I can come up with (once I have the M15) and will PM you with what I find out.


----------



## radnor

enragedlemon said:


> I hopefully will be picking up a FiiO M15 this week to replace my 2go (a long story which I will come back to at another time) so can see if I can replicate the issue you are having with setting the default gateway. Out of interest, what phone do you have and what version of Android is it running? Also just to check you aren't running any VPN software on your phone like Vyper or Nord etc?


I had an m15. Once I opened the h2go and fired it up. Well the difference was Stark.  Returned the m15 the next day. I could not believe what I was hearing.  Keep in mind I burned the m15 in for 3 weeks and the h2go was straight from the box.  I didn't even care about price difference as the square bump was so great


----------



## jarnopp

Doody said:


> yeah - the color of the ball. the lighted balls are easily the silliest UX decision in the history of audio device design.
> 
> doody


I’m not entirely opposed to quirky design for something low impact like this, but I do feel like they may have stolen the idea from here:
https://uxdesign.cc/the-worst-volume-control-ui-in-the-world-60713dc86950?gi=5c5c23ec03c4


----------



## uzi2

jarnopp said:


> I’m not entirely opposed to quirky design for something low impact like this, but I do feel like they may have stolen the idea from here:
> https://uxdesign.cc/the-worst-volume-control-ui-in-the-world-60713dc86950?gi=5c5c23ec03c4


Haha... I like the first one, but from there it does go rapidly downhill as promised


----------



## paulgc

No sign of when 2Yu will be seen in the wild. Anyone else do a preorder? @Matt Bartlett @Mojo ideas we could really something more substantive than @MoonAudio changing release dates. Now September. But not sure where @drubrew is getting that from.


----------



## Doody

paulgc said:


> No sign of when 2Yu will be seen in the wild. Anyone else do a preorder? @Matt Bartlett @Mojo ideas we could really something more substantive than @MoonAudio changing release dates. Now September. But not sure where @drubrew is getting that from.


I know where Drew is getting the dates from, but if I say it, the moderators will probably ban me for bad language .

Doody


----------



## Luvdac

hardinge said:


> My 2go is essentially bricked since 1.0.3. Managed to connect to gofigure only twice since.  Have factory reset multiple times, cycled ipad, cycled phone, cycled h2 and 2go. I can connect the bluetooth but when opening gofigure i just get spinning circle and nothing more. I’m away all week every week so no wifi or ethernet to connect to. 2go hotspot my only option but can’t turn it on!


Are location services switched on in your phone and I pad? I had a similar issue and then realized that location was turned off.


----------



## hardinge (Aug 5, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Are location services switched on in your phone and I pad? I had a similar issue and then realized that location was turned off.


Thanks for the tip but location services are all on.


----------



## Luvdac

Is anyone  experiencing problems with the shuffle and repeat buttons in the gofigure app?
I switched on shuffle and everything worked fine. The next day the shuffle button refused to reset to off. It would show off ( with the red line through it) and then a few seconds later revert to the on position. ( no red line).


----------



## Luvdac

No wonder they call it GoFigure...as in GoFigure it out for yourself.


----------



## Luvdac

Luvdac said:


> Is anyone  experiencing problems with the shuffle and repeat buttons in the gofigure app?
> I switched on shuffle and everything worked fine. The next day the shuffle button refused to reset to off. It would show off ( with the red line through it) and then a few seconds later revert to the on position. ( no red line).


Ok. So I took a hint from Chord and went 'n figured it out for myself. To get out of shuffle mode, hit shuffle and next buttons together and that should do it. 
God, what a


----------



## Jimjim77

paulgc said:


> No sign of when 2Yu will be seen in the wild. Anyone else do a preorder? @Matt Bartlett @Mojo ideas we could really something more substantive than @MoonAudio changing release dates. Now September. But not sure where @drubrew is getting that from.


I tried a couple of times to ping Matt but without success. 
I'm wondering if they are just simply waiting to be in September to launch it. It's better month to launch a product than in the middle of summer.


----------



## radnor

Hey guys sure this has been discussed... but better to discharge the entire battery to maintain life?  I tend to run the battery dry daily.


----------



## ubs28

Jimjim77 said:


> I tried a couple of times to ping Matt but without success.
> I'm wondering if they are just simply waiting to be in September to launch it. It's better month to launch a product than in the middle of summer.



So Matt is not answering 2YU? Maybe YU need 2GO to support.


----------



## Jimjim77

ubs28 said:


> So Matt is not answering 2YU? Maybe YU need 2GO to support.



I already asked to the support and the answer was :


> Hi Jimmy, 2Yu has been delayed by Covid but it should not be too much longer before series production commences.


It was 20 days ago.


----------



## ubs28

Jimjim77 said:


> I already asked to the support and the answer was :
> 
> It was 20 days ago.



I guess the 2YU will be 2L8.


----------



## tret (Aug 6, 2020)

I couldn't resist and decided to order a 2Go earlier this week. I'm happy to report that, at least initially, things are going well. After upgrading the firmware (to 1.0.3) I used some of the learnings/advice from the folks here during set up. Here are some of the environment particulars.

- UniFi Security Gateway 3P > UniFi Switch 8 POE-60W > (3x) UniFi AP-AC-Pro Access Points
- Roon Server running on an Intel Core i7 Ubuntu Server

I disabled the 2.4Ghz radio on my primary 5Ghz network and created a separate and hidden 2.4Ghz network just for the H2Go to limit interference. I'm wirelessly streaming 24/192 Qobuz (via Roon) with no issues so far and based on the UniFi stats I think I have a fair bit of throughput headroom. Will continue to test in different parts of the house to see if luck holds. We shall see.


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok. I said I'd follow up on what the Chord software devs said and here it is. After this I'm done with the bloody playlists.



SteveHulk said:


> The phone connects to the 2go in one of three ways - via Bluetooth BLE, and on WiFi with either the 2go as the hotspot or with the phone as the hotspot.
> 
> As I have mentioned before neither of the WiFi solutions works for me - in hotspot mode the battery on my phone drains fast, and with the 2go in hotspot mode my phone does not access the Internet properly. Neither of these is acceptable to me.
> 
> ...


First off I'd like to say that the support guy Ed Selley has always responded to my support requests with politeness and professionalism. He clearly has the interpersonal skills needed for his customer-facing role. The same cannot be said for the devs judging by the high-handed, arrogant, and dismissive tone of their response. Arguably, Ed made a mistake in relaying their text unedited. However, if that's the sort of attitude that he has to front up and make palatable to the users then I don't envy him his job at all.

That is before we consider how the devs' text is riddled with logical inconsistencies. 

How dare they say that my use case is unintended. The device is compact and battery powered and so clearly is intended to be used as a DAP. The issue immediately therefore arises as to how it connects to a phone when out and about.

They refer to the playback via BLE as a "convenience" - how is something convenient if it does not work properly? And why did the users request it? Was it that using WiFi out and about with a phone simply did not work properly from Day 1 perhaps? Was it the case that enabling BLE was the response to PRECISELY the same problems with WiFi that I'm having? Perhaps?? 

Chord even made a video - A VIDEO - showing how to use MALP to create playlists specially for gofigure to use over BLE. The video ends with the user selecting a playlist using gofigure. What is the point of making a video with expensive professional production values if the device is not intended to be used in this way? 

They refer to it being a WiFi based device. Why does it have ethernet? By user request, apparently. Another user request. Wasn't WiFi even working properly for the desk top users either? A device that can connect via Bluetooth and ethernet is clearly not a WiFi based device and to claim otherwise is simply ridiculous. 

Now we come to the business of the app not remaining open. Another user request because of complaints about the app draining battery life. Yet another user request. So the response is to just shut the app down so breaking the BLE playback functionality in the way I have described. Frankly that is supine and pathetic.

Why not fix the app so it doesn't use unnecessary processor power instead. After it has connected via BLE and told the 2go to play a playlist there is nothing else it needs to do until the next playlist is selected. It can remain open in memory. That doesn't use CPU cycles so it won't drain battery. Even just put the option to remain active in the settings of gofigure so the user has a CHOICE for Pete's sake. 

In the early days of gofigure it was only released on iOS. So the user base was owners of iPhones. IPhones are renowned for having putrid battery life and so if gofigure were at all inefficient it would draw a torrent of complaints from such users. It needed cleaning up from the start, not to be crippled even more.

The sound quality when it is working is just divine. I can't believe how good I feel just sitting in the sunlight with my whole body wanting to dance to the music. If it were not for that the rig would have been history ages ago.

Trying to get the hugo2go to work in a way that IT SHOULD WORK has been a hideous UXP. At every turn I feel like I've been fighting with something that wants to bite and claw and baulk me at every opportunity. Or like trying to nail jelly to a wall. Chord should be deeply ashamed of this.

I'm done. Having resisted the temptation to hurl the mike I'll just drop it now.


----------



## enragedlemon

SteveHulk said:


> In the early days of gofigure it was only released on iOS. So the user base was owners of iPhones. IPhones are renowned for having putrid battery life and so if gofigure were at all inefficient it would draw a torrent of complaints from such users. It needed cleaning up from the start, not to be crippled even more.


Not dismissing the rest of your comments because I agree with them but GoFigure does remain connected on iOS. The issues with battery size has never really been much of an problem for iPhones unless the battery ages substantially (and we all know how that one ends). It’s likely they just simply haven’t optimised the Android version and it is essentially the poorer cousin of the iOS version. I find that strange given how relatively open the ecosystem is. It’s possible the dev team lack internal experience with Android development. Certainly not an excuse but may answer a few things.


----------



## tret

So, my H2Go has been rock solid while streaming 24/192 Qobuz tracks via Roon over the last 3 or so hours. For the hell of it I decided to try streaming Apple Music over Airplay and got through maybe 3-4 tracks before the stuttering and drop outs started. This is exactly what I encountered when demoing Mojo+Poly several months back. I immediately became suspicious of the wifi reception but as soon as I went back to Roon we're back in business. This is repeatable, my H2Go just does not like Airplay.

It's a shame, obviously the Roon/Qobuz stream is higher quality but it would be nice to have all of the "features" available and usable.


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 6, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> ...but GoFigure does remain connected on iOS.



If this is true then all I can say, paradoxically, is that I am speechless with fury.


----------



## tret

tret said:


> So, my H2Go has been rock solid while streaming 24/192 Qobuz tracks via Roon over the last 3 or so hours. For the hell of it I decided to try streaming Apple Music over Airplay and got through maybe 3-4 tracks before the stuttering and drop outs started. This is exactly what I encountered when demoing Mojo+Poly several months back. I immediately became suspicious of the wifi reception but as soon as I went back to Roon we're back in business. This is repeatable, my H2Go just does not like Airplay.
> 
> It's a shame, obviously the Roon/Qobuz stream is higher quality but it would be nice to have all of the "features" available and usable.



Going back to what @hptubes was saying here, it seems like there's a resource contention/management issue going on here. If it were strictly a wifi/network issue there would be no reason for Airplay to stutter at 1/10th the network throughput that's required to maintain a stable 24/192 Qobuz stream.


----------



## enragedlemon

tret said:


> Going back to what @hptubes was saying here, it seems like there's a resource contention/management issue going on here. If it were strictly a wifi/network issue there would be no reason for Airplay to stutter at 1/10th the network throughput that's required to maintain a stable 24/192 Qobuz stream.



I returned my 2go for all the issues but I am working with the retailer and supplier (both fantastic) to try and diagnose some of these issues once and for all. I have a RF spectrum analyser so I should be able to get accurate measurements from the 2go (once I get it back) directly from the antenna. That should at least tell us if it has a reasonable power level or if there are any drops.


----------



## tret

enragedlemon said:


> I returned my 2go for all the issues but I am working with the retailer and supplier (both fantastic) to try and diagnose some of these issues once and for all. I have a RF spectrum analyser so I should be able to get accurate measurements from the 2go (once I get it back) directly from the antenna. That should at least tell us if it has a reasonable power level or if there are any drops.



Has the retailer identified anything of interest thus far? Have they said what, if anything specific, they are looking for/at?


----------



## enragedlemon

tret said:


> Has the retailer identified anything of interest thus far? Have they said what, if anything specific, they are looking for/at?



The retailer hasn't been dealing with that part of it (the supplier for NZ is Capisco who have been handling the diagnostic side). They haven't found anything wrong on their end and the unit itself isn't faulty, hence why they are loaning it back to me for further testing. The issue for me seems to happen once I leave the room with it (we have basically set up our home office in the lounge where one of the APs is located) and it starts cutting out. AirPlay is noticeably worse but this isn't too surprising as it is much closer to a realtime stream versus Roon/DLNA which buffers a lot more to the device meaning momentary lapses in connection won't be as noticeable.

My intent is to take three measurements (signal strength and connection speed according to AP, and output power according to the spectrum analyser) at four different distances relative to the AP (2m, 5m, 10m, and in the next room) on a few different devices (Hugo2go, FiiO M15, iPhone 11 Pro, Hiby R3, Raspberry Pi 3b, and a random cheap streamer I have). The aim to to create a fully reproducibly result so I will be creating a dedicated 2.4g network and only try one device at a time on it. Also I will measure out the distances to make sure the test is fair. What I am expecting to find is that the 2go has a consistent output power (possibly even increasing with distance) but struggles to pick up signals through walls. We shall see!


----------



## tret (Aug 6, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> The retailer hasn't been dealing with that part of it (the supplier for NZ is Capisco who have been handling the diagnostic side). They haven't found anything wrong on their end and the unit itself isn't faulty, hence why they are loaning it back to me for further testing. The issue for me seems to happen once I leave the room with it (we have basically set up our home office in the lounge where one of the APs is located) and it starts cutting out. AirPlay is noticeably worse but this isn't too surprising as it is much closer to a realtime stream versus Roon/DLNA which buffers a lot more to the device meaning momentary lapses in connection won't be as noticeable.
> 
> My intent is to take three measurements (signal strength and connection speed according to AP, and output power according to the spectrum analyser) at four different distances relative to the AP (2m, 5m, 10m, and in the next room) on a few different devices (Hugo2go, FiiO M15, iPhone 11 Pro, Hiby R3, Raspberry Pi 3b, and a random cheap streamer I have). The aim to to create a fully reproducibly result so I will be creating a dedicated 2.4g network and only try one device at a time on it. Also I will measure out the distances to make sure the test is fair. What I am expecting to find is that the 2go has a consistent output power (possibly even increasing with distance) but struggles to pick up signals through walls. We shall see!



Very cool, I'm interested to see your results. That's good information about Airplay being more realtime, I wasn't aware it has minimal buffering. Do you have multiple access points? I get the sense that 2Go is also sensitive to AP switching, more so than an iPhone for example. If you are able to find a test case for that it might be another interesting data point.


----------



## SteveHulk

tret said:


> Has the retailer identified anything of interest thus far? Have they said what, if anything specific, they are looking for/at?


So we have WiFi dropouts, VPaCs, stuttering, and the rig going belly up if you dare to use WiFi and USB power together. We have people running around their houses with WiFiSweetSpot apps measuring WiFi transfer speed. We have people lashing out money to totally upgrade their home networks, with expensive routers and putting repeaters everywhere. Other people dedicating the 2.4GHz band exclusively to the 2go. Somebody here now planning to use an RF spectrum analyser on their 2go.

Does anybody still wonder why I just want peacefully to use Bluetooth BLE? To have my music transferred directly from sd cards in the 2go to the hugo with no WiFi being used?


----------



## enragedlemon

tret said:


> Do you have multiple access points? I get the sense that 2Go is also sensitive to AP switching, more so than an iPhone for example. If you are able to find a test case for that it might be another interesting data point.



I do indeed (you and I have almost identical network topology based on your earlier post) and it did cause some major issues with zero handoff and things like that. In the end I create a network that only existed on the AP in the same room meaning it wouldn't roam anymore. However I didn't try it since the most recent firmware which has apparently made huge progress on this front.


----------



## tret

SteveHulk said:


> So we have WiFi dropouts, VPaCs, stuttering, and the rig going belly up if you dare to use WiFi and USB power together. We have people running around their houses with WiFiSweetSpot apps measuring WiFi transfer speed. We have people lashing out money to totally upgrade their home networks, with expensive routers and putting repeaters everywhere. Other people dedicating the 2.4GHz band exclusively to the 2go. Somebody here now planning to use an RF spectrum analyser on their 2go.
> 
> Does anybody still wonder why I just want peacefully to use Bluetooth BLE? To have my music transferred directly from sd cards in the 2go to the hugo with no WiFi being used?



Definitely, when you lay it all out there like that it is pretty absurd that we're talking about a new device in 2020 costing north of $1k.



enragedlemon said:


> I do indeed (you and I have almost identical network topology based on your earlier post) and it did cause some major issues with zero handoff and things like that. In the end I create a network that only existed on the AP in the same room meaning it wouldn't roam anymore. However I didn't try it since the most recent firmware which has apparently made huge progress on this front.



Ah, cool. I'll do some wandering around my house while streaming later to test out the new firmware. I have 3x APs so should be able to get it to switch quite a bit.


----------



## hptubes

tret said:


> So, my H2Go has been rock solid while streaming 24/192 Qobuz tracks via Roon over the last 3 or so hours. For the hell of it I decided to try streaming Apple Music over Airplay and got through maybe 3-4 tracks before the stuttering and drop outs started. This is exactly what I encountered when demoing Mojo+Poly several months back. I immediately became suspicious of the wifi reception but as soon as I went back to Roon we're back in business. This is repeatable, my H2Go just does not like Airplay.
> 
> It's a shame, obviously the Roon/Qobuz stream is higher quality but it would be nice to have all of the "features" available and usable.



I totally believe you (obviously)...ironically, I had the opposite behavior, at least while streaming from Tidal and Pandora via Airplay...I had much fewer network issues and drops than I did when I was stream CD quality via Roon (not even upsampled).  This pattern of drops has been really hard to pin down given it seems like there are so many varying experiences.


----------



## radnor

hptubes said:


> I totally believe you (obviously)...ironically, I had the opposite behavior, at least while streaming from Tidal and Pandora via Airplay...I had much fewer network issues and drops than I did when I was stream CD quality via Roon (not even upsampled).  This pattern of drops has been really hard to pin down given it seems like there are so many varying experiences.


yes this is more than basic connectivity... was streaming solid 384 via roon for hours... then started to skip nonstop. there is something inherently wrong... and very hard to pinpoint. you think its solved and it rears its head.


----------



## hptubes

SteveHulk said:


> If this is true then all I can say, paradoxically, is that I am speechless with fury.



Speculating, and I can't obviously speak on behalf of the devs for this app, but I can relay my US-based-Android and US-based-IOS experience with a major app I used to run (for both platforms), and I would speculate this would be universal no matter which country the app's engineers are from...  

We worked very hard (across a huge mobile dev team, mind you) to try to keep IOS and Android app behavior "the same."  In spite of these efforts, even with common design patterns documented and well-communicated, the differing frameworks from Apple and Android and associated devs' logic implementations would often times turn out to be quite different from each other.  Accordingly, without sincere management oversight and without constant testing comparisons, this would occasionally and inadvertently result in grossly different app behavior in more complex functionality and less obvious use-cases between the Android version and the iOS version.  Additionally, given the diversity in Android hardware, the Android crew would sometimes feel it necessary to make very conservative decisions about app behavior to protect less-capable phones (we got better at this over time and customized app behavior based on phone capabilities).

I'm in no way defending nor condoning this if true with this app, but I would not be surprised if 100% true.  Very likely 100% different resources that did the two versions, and both making their own design and implementation decisions as to how to best manage system resources.


----------



## enragedlemon

hptubes said:


> I'm in no way defending nor condoning this if true with this app, but I would not be surprised if 100% true.  Very likely 100% different resources that did the two versions, and both making their own design and implementation decisions as to how to best manage system resources.



Agree with all your points about the development side (my work involves some mobile development). Also to add that Chord must know that many of the devices connecting will be lowest-common-denominator types. I could see a bunch of people buying a crappy tablet to control the 2go.


----------



## Luvdac

SteveHulk said:


> Does anybody still wonder why I just want peacefully to use Bluetooth BLE? To have my music transferred directly from sd cards in the 2go to the hugo with no WiFi being used?


I feel your pain. I'm in the same boat here. The other thing regarding playlists I found out is that GoFigure won't read names with special characters. That is really problematic with a lot of Classical music.
So the list of bugs  grows on my end.
A) shuffle button bug
B) special characters bug
And of course the monumental failure of it dropping ble connection with my android phone.


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 6, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> I feel your pain. I'm in the same boat here. The other thing regarding playlists I found out is that GoFigure won't read names with special characters. That is really problematic with a lot of Classical music.
> So the list of bugs  grows on my end.
> A) shuffle button bug
> B) special characters bug
> And of course the monumental failure of it dropping ble connection with my android phone.


I absolutely hear you on the special characters. That was the main reason I chose not to use the id3 tag data for the playlist names but to use the already-existing filenames on the sd card in the first place. In that way I hoped to avoid special character problems with filenames.

The method ran into similar problems to yourself because gofigure uses Unix pathnames when it interprets the playlists. At the beginning I did not realise this. Characters which are not special in DOS filenames can be special in Unix filenames. The slash (/) being an obvious example.

The bulk of my playlists converted successfully but I'm still finding the odd one that won't play and having to fix it by hand.

Seems as if I should have installed a Unix emulator on my windows pc and written the scripts in C-shell.


----------



## Luvdac (Aug 6, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I absolutely hear you on the special characters. That was the main reason I chose not to use the id3 tag data for the playlist names but to use the already-existing filenames on the sd card in the first place. In that way I hoped to avoid special character problems with filenames.
> 
> The method ran into similar problems to yourself because gofigure uses Unix pathnames when it interprets the playlists. At the beginning I did not realise this. Characters which are not special in DOS filenames can be special in Unix filenames. The slash (/) being an obvious example.
> 
> ...


Also GoFigure will not read accented letters in album and artist names of the folder.
GoFigure!!!
The playlist name cannot contain accents ( ditto the folders) so Greek, Scandinavian, French, Russian etc names have to be edited to remove accents. Ugh.


----------



## tret

Luvdac said:


> I feel your pain. I'm in the same boat here. The other thing regarding playlists I found out is that GoFigure won't read names with special characters. That is really problematic with a lot of Classical music.
> So the list of bugs  grows on my end.
> A) shuffle button bug
> B) special characters bug
> And of course the monumental failure of it dropping ble connection with my android phone.



Seems this is an issue that affects many parts of GoFigure. My Qobuz password contains special characters and GoFigure has a fit over it, won’t accept it and can’t log in.


----------



## tret

tret said:


> Ah, cool. I'll do some wandering around my house while streaming later to test out the new firmware. I have 3x APs so should be able to get it to switch quite a bit.



I moved around and got a few AP handoffs tonight without any interruptions so that's promising. I've also been jumping back and forth between Roon and Apple Music (AirPlay) without any drop outs or stuttering. Will see how long that lasts though, right @radnor?


----------



## feddar

I am wondering if the hugo 2go-2yu combo would be able to supply redbook files from Tidal directly to the HMS via wifi, or if it is via a computer or phone.  

Also, do you know if Tidal tracks can be downloaded to the 2go, or is it just streaming?

Thanks!


----------



## tret (Aug 7, 2020)

feddar said:


> Also, do you know if Tidal tracks can be downloaded to the 2go, or is it just streaming?



Just streaming. If you're an iOS user and aren't put off by being limited to 16/44 you can download tracks (to your iPhone/iPad) in the native Tidal app and then send those to your H2Go via Airplay.


----------



## radnor

Custom H2GO case from Valentinum




... primary use case out and about... so holes for headphones and charging and wireless only.. .also made gap smaller for H2 buttons.


----------



## tret (Aug 7, 2020)

Very nice @radnor, do you have a link to where you found this model on the Valentinum store front?

Edit: I ordered one very similar to this from Valentinum the other day but it looks slightly different. Does yours have an extra panel to cover the top when you're traveling with it (in a bag or something)?


----------



## SteveHulk

radnor said:


> Custom H2GO case from Valentinum... primary use case out and about... so holes for headphones and charging and wireless only.. .also made gap smaller for H2 buttons.


Very smart case. 

Can it be attached to your belt at the waist? How do you intend carrying it?


----------



## radnor

tret said:


> Very nice @radnor, do you have a link to where you found this model on the Valentinum store front?
> 
> Edit: I ordered one very similar to this from Valentinum the other day but it looks slightly different. Does yours have an extra panel to cover the top when you're traveling with it (in a bag or something)?


yes i requested several changes... one of which was closing the gap on the buttons on the front.... the gap in the one he has been selling was too big and showed the 2go line... this makes it look more integrated... ye sit has a panel that covers the entire top as well... good if throwing in a bag.

no link just request the changes... he will do at no extra charge.


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> Very smart case.
> 
> Can it be attached to your belt at the waist? How do you intend carrying it?


i have a fanny pack like bag i put it in when i hike... works perfect... however you can request a slide through handle for the side.... sometimes i just hold it around house.


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> Very smart case.
> 
> Can it be attached to your belt at the waist? How do you intend carrying it?


im sure you could request a belt loop


----------



## radnor

Yes the separate cover removes or can be flipped around to prop up the 2go... creating a little more presence and  ventilation


----------



## rwelles

^. +1


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> Very smart case.
> 
> Can it be attached to your belt at the waist? How do you intend carrying it?


No, but ping Valentin via Etsy and ask him. He is usually very open to tweaking stuff. Belt loop can't be too tough.

Doody


----------



## tret

I spent the day playing w/ various streams sent to my H2Go from a number of players and didn't have a single blip, definitely pleased by this as I've been expecting a more "rocky" experience.

- Apple Music via Airplay
- Qobuz & Tidal (up to 24/192) via Roon
- Qobuz & Tidal (up to 24/192) via Audirvana
- Qobuz & Tidal (up to 24/192) via MConnect
- Flac (up to 24/96) on Micro SD controlled via Rigelian

The only minor and momentary hiccup was with MConnect finding the 2Go DLNA renderer, a quick H2Go power cycle cleared that up.


----------



## radnor

tret said:


> I spent the day playing w/ various streams sent to my H2Go from a number of players and didn't have a single blip, definitely pleased by this as I've been expecting a more "rocky" experience.
> 
> - Apple Music via Airplay
> - Qobuz & Tidal (up to 24/192) via Roon
> ...


FYI.  Big SQ Delta between roon and audirvana if you are using a roon nuc.  Roon sound more full open and organic if using NUC.  Tested AUdi via iMac vs roon nuc.  Big difference.


----------



## LCMusicLover

EBay seller unstoppable has a new silver 2Go for $885, but emailed an offer for 3% off, so $858.
I bought a black one from him — was truly new.
Just thought I’d mention in case someone is looking.


----------



## musickid (Aug 8, 2020)

chord has or did have a whole string of network players and music streamers funny it's never mentioned here.


----------



## uzi2

musickid said:


> chord has or did have a whole string of network players and music streamers funny it's never mentioned here.


A whole string of one - the DSX1000 - discontinued


----------



## gazzington

Hi, im wondering if someone can help me.  I can still play my hugo2go using roon but i used to be able to play via bluetooth on my phone spotify.  It still says that its playing to the hugo and the track plays but there is no sound.  Any suggestions?


----------



## gryffe (Aug 8, 2020)

gazzington said:


> Hi, im wondering if someone can help me.  I can still play my hugo2go using roon but i used to be able to play via bluetooth on my phone spotify.  It still says that its playing to the hugo and the track plays but there is no sound.  Any suggestions?


A shot in the dark here, but would that happen if you selected an Airplay device as your Roon endpoint and didn't have an Apple device? I only know cos I made that mistake myself a few months ago


----------



## LCMusicLover

Newbie tip: every so often I can’t connect w/ GoFigure (to change cards or WiFi networks) via Bluetooth from my iDevices. Telling the device to ‘forget’ the H2go and then reconnecting seems to fix that— usually on the first try.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Anyone buy this case:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECAS...er-Case-For-CHORD-HUGO2-with-2go/333658536891

and is $100 a good price?


----------



## Mark S

LCMusicLover said:


> Newbie tip: every so often I can’t connect w/ GoFigure (to change cards or WiFi networks) via Bluetooth from my iDevices. Telling the device to ‘forget’ the H2go and then reconnecting seems to fix that— usually on the first try.



Agree with this tip. Sometimes if I open the Bluetooth settings on iPhone, I see Hugo2Go (or the device name) listed like 5 times, and I tap on each and select “forget device” for each. This seems to help Bluetooth connectivity.

On WiFi connectivity, I find the best way to make an initial connection in my WiFi setup (dual mode linksys router) is to tell the router to separate my 2.4 and 5 bands and to rename my 5 band from ssid (same as 2.4) to ssidx, then I connect my Hugo2Go to ssid, then I change my 5 band back to ssid from ssidx.  The Hugo2Go seems to connect reliably to my network after that 🤞


----------



## priest331

LCMusicLover said:


> Anyone buy this case:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECAS...er-Case-For-CHORD-HUGO2-with-2go/333658536891
> 
> and is $100 a good price?



had this old pelican case hanging around and not being used. fits perfectly.. 😊


----------



## LCMusicLover

priest331 said:


> had this old pelican case hanging around and not being used. fits perfectly.. 😊


Size? Notch for cable?

‘The World is a Ghetto’ ==> H2go ==> Auteur

So good!


----------



## tret

tret said:


> I couldn't resist and decided to order a 2Go earlier this week. I'm happy to report that, at least initially, things are going well. After upgrading the firmware (to 1.0.3) I used some of the learnings/advice from the folks here during set up. Here are some of the environment particulars.
> 
> - UniFi Security Gateway 3P > UniFi Switch 8 POE-60W > (3x) UniFi AP-AC-Pro Access Points
> - Roon Server running on an Intel Core i7 Ubuntu Server
> ...



I just have to thank the community here for the stellar info/tips that have been shared over the past several months. I continue to be pleasantly surprised as I've not had any issues streaming up to DSD64 reliably via Rune. I've also tested Audirvana, MConnect, Rigelian and Apple Music via Airplay. Apart from a momentary stutter over Airplay (which has not happened again since) everything has been working smoothly. Now I can just settle in and enjoy the tunes without worrying so much about the 2Go stability/reliability. Cheers


----------



## tret

radnor said:


> I had an m15. Once I opened the h2go and fired it up. Well the difference was Stark.  Returned the m15 the next day. I could not believe what I was hearing.  Keep in mind I burned the m15 in for 3 weeks and the h2go was straight from the box.  I didn't even care about price difference as the square bump was so great



I returned my m15 as well. Was a fine DAP but I feel similarly to you @radnor. Loving my Hugo 2 and now my H2Go.


----------



## priest331

LCMusicLover said:


> Size? Notch for cable?
> 
> ‘The World is a Ghetto’ ==> H2go ==> Auteur
> 
> So good!



pelican 1060. no notch for cables, but holes can be drilled i guess..  mine, did not drill holes so to preserve the seal of the case. i only use the 2go / hugo2 when i am not walking.


----------



## priest331

LCMusicLover said:


> Size? Notch for cable?
> 
> ‘The World is a Ghetto’ ==> H2go ==> Auteur
> 
> So good!



still waiting for my right angled micro usb for charging, and there would be no need to remove the device from the pelican case when charging.


----------



## priest331

have a question. in android phones, how can one play youtube music through poly without using bluetooth?


----------



## radnor (Aug 9, 2020)

LCMusicLover said:


> Anyone buy this case:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECAS...er-Case-For-CHORD-HUGO2-with-2go/333658536891
> 
> and is $100 a good price?


Valentinum better


tret said:


> I returned my m15 as well. Was a fine DAP but I feel similarly to you @radnor. Loving my Hugo 2 and now my H2Go.


It’s the best portable DAP... love it! M15 is wonderful form factor... fiio did a great job but does not come close to H2go.


----------



## SteveHulk

LCMusicLover said:


> Anyone buy this case:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECAS...er-Case-For-CHORD-HUGO2-with-2go/333658536891
> 
> and is $100 a good price?


Judging by the pictures, I'd say the Valentinum case looks to be of much higher quality.


----------



## SteveHulk

radnor said:


> Custom H2GO case from Valentinum... primary use case out and about... so holes for headphones and charging and wireless only.. .also made gap smaller for H2 buttons.


Two things that bother me about cases for the hugo 2go.

The device already runs hot and these nice leather cases are also going to be great thermal insulators.

The other is that snug cases might run the risk of accidental activation of the configure button on the 2Go. This has happened to me once already when listening to music and it is an unnerving experience.

I hope you'll keep us posted on this 🙂


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> Two things that bother me about cases for the hugo 2go.
> 
> The device already runs hot and these nice leather cases are also going to be great thermal insulators.
> 
> ...


Non issue... only time it gets hot is when charging.  Actually the case makes it more ergonomic and easier to hold.


----------



## radnor

SteveHulk said:


> Judging by the pictures, I'd say the Valentinum case looks to be of much higher quality.


It is and cheaper!


----------



## Vyyy

Anyone thinking of selling silver in Europe? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## NYanakiev

radnor said:


> Custom H2GO case from Valentinum... primary use case out and about... so holes for headphones and charging and wireless only.. .also made gap smaller for H2 buttons.



Looks great. Almost as good as what I picture a Van Nuys case to look like.
I had a negative buying experience with Valentinum (Etsy) in the past so won't be taking my chances with it.


----------



## paulgc

priest331 said:


> had this old pelican case hanging around and not being used. fits perfectly.. 😊


Using the same. Pelican 1060.


----------



## SteveHulk

paulgc said:


> Using the same. Pelican 1060.


And how exactly do you feed the headphone cable out?


----------



## jlbrach

given how wonderful chords dac's are it is a wonder they bring a product so riddled with problems to market


----------



## SteveHulk

jlbrach said:


> given how wonderful chords dac's are it is a wonder they bring a product so riddled with problems to market


Welcome 🤗

I guess it took a while to read 260 pages of agony, huh? 😁


----------



## Currawong

radnor said:


> Hey guys sure this has been discussed... but better to discharge the entire battery to maintain life?  I tend to run the battery dry daily.



Definitely don't do that if you can avoid it. It'll shorten the battery life. 



radnor said:


> FYI.  Big SQ Delta between roon and audirvana if you are using a roon nuc.  Roon sound more full open and organic if using NUC.  Tested AUdi via iMac vs roon nuc.  Big difference.



Just wondering - are you sure neither was re-sampling or using their inbuilt software volume control? If both are going through 2go, there shouldn't be a difference.


----------



## radnor

Currawong said:


> Definitely don't do that if you can avoid it. It'll shorten the battery life.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering - are you sure neither was re-sampling or using their inbuilt software volume control? If both are going through 2go, there shouldn't be a difference.


all the dsp processing etc happens in the NUC before sending to 2GO (lcd4z filter, upsampling)... going to be much quieter... there is an SQ difference... its noticeable.


----------



## Currawong

radnor said:


> all the dsp processing etc happens in the NUC before sending to 2GO (lcd4z filter, upsampling)... going to be much quieter... there is an SQ difference... its noticeable.



If there is DSP engaged in the NUC, then it will definitely sound different vs. Audirvana. If both are sending bit-perfect (no DSP, no up-sampling either through Roon or Audirvana) then I'd be surprised if there was any audible difference. Audirvana wouldn't be sending through the NUC if you're going through the 2go, surely?


----------



## phillevy

Just had this custom made by Valentin on ETSY, it's on the way.


----------



## radnor

Currawong said:


> If there is DSP engaged in the NUC, then it will definitely sound different vs. Audirvana. If both are sending bit-perfect (no DSP, no up-sampling either through Roon or Audirvana) then I'd be surprised if there was any audible difference. Audirvana wouldn't be sending through the NUC if you're going through the 2go, surely?


correct. however... ill run a test re bit perfect... i suspect that the NUC will sound better even with no DSP.


----------



## radnor

phillevy said:


> Just had this custom made by Valentin on ETSY, it's on the way.


van nuys style! looks better than van nuys.... disappointed with their h2go case.


----------



## phillevy

radnor said:


> van nuys style! looks better than van nuys.... disappointed with their h2go case.


It's an unashamed rip-off, I wanted to retain some familiarity!


----------



## feddar

tret said:


> Just streaming. If you're an iOS user and aren't put off by being limited to 16/44 you can download tracks (to your iPhone/iPad) in the native Tidal app and then send those to your H2Go via Airplay.


And does the streaming come directly from the internet, or can it stream from downloaded files on your phone?


----------



## tret

feddar said:


> And does the streaming come directly from the internet, or can it stream from downloaded files on your phone?



You can stream downloaded files (from Apple Music, Spotify, Qobuz, etc.) over Airplay, no prob so long as your iPhone/iPad and the 2Go are on the same WiFi network.


----------



## LCMusicLover

tret said:


> You can stream downloaded files (from Apple Music, Spotify, Qobuz, etc.) over Airplay, no prob so long as your iPhone/iPad and the 2Go are on the same WiFi network.


True. Right now I’m streaming Spotify from my iPad to H2go and browsing the net at the same time.

Breaking in my new (to me) Heddphones.


----------



## feddar

tret said:


> You can stream downloaded files (from Apple Music, Spotify, Qobuz, etc.) over Airplay, no prob so long as your iPhone/iPad and the 2Go are on the same WiFi network.


Glad to hear Spotify and iPhone works.  How about Tidal amd Android? That’s what I use.


----------



## tret

feddar said:


> Glad to hear Spotify and iPhone works.  How about Tidal amd Android? That’s what I use.



As far as I'm aware AirPlay is only available on Apple sources running iOS, iPadOS or macOS.


----------



## joshnor713

feddar said:


> Glad to hear Spotify and iPhone works.  How about Tidal amd Android? That’s what I use.



The 2Go (and Poly) don't support Android's Airplay-equivalent, Google Cast. It's long been a contention, especially since Chord said it would come to Poly. That was three years ago. But they continue to update for Airplay...


----------



## LCMusicLover

tret said:


> As far as I'm aware AirPlay is only available on Apple sources running iOS, iPadOS or macOS.


They call it ‘Casting’ in Andoid — unfortunately I can’t get it to work from my Hiby R6 Pro. So I can’t cast Spotify from the Hiby. Note, I tried with the 2 devices both connected to my home WiFi network, and also tried using H2go in hotspot mode. I could get the Hiby to connect to the hotspot, but the H2go never showed up as a casting target. Maybe someone smarter than me can guide you.

I can play ‘local’ music from the Hiby using BubbleUPnP which lets you chose the H2go as an alternate renderer.

Maybe someone smarter than me can guide you. Possibly @joshnor713


----------



## joshnor713

LCMusicLover said:


> They call it ‘Casting’ in Andoid — unfortunately I can’t get it to work from my Hiby R6 Pro. So I can’t cast Spotify from the Hiby. Note, I tried with the 2 devices both connected to my home WiFi network, and also tried using H2go in hotspot mode. I could get the Hiby to connect to the hotspot, but the H2go never showed up as a casting target. Maybe someone smarter than me can guide you.
> 
> I can play ‘local’ music from the Hiby using BubbleUPnP which lets you chose the H2go as an alternate renderer.
> 
> Maybe someone smarter than me can guide you. Possibly @joshnor713



Correct, on Android you have to use something like Bubble to play streaming media. But it's not a solution compared to Airplay. You can't play offline (downloaded) content this way. So, if I'm on a plane or at a place with no signal (or merely don't want to use that much data thru cellular), I don't have access to that music. Also can't listen to YouTube or anything else that could Cast. You only have access to what Bubble or equivalent allows you.


----------



## jhoneyball

my 2go no longer appears as a ROON native endpoint. It is seen as an airplay endpoint though. No issues with the network -- this is both over wired ethernet and wifi

Has roon dropped support for 2GO?


----------



## Doody

jhoneyball said:


> my 2go no longer appears as a ROON native endpoint. It is seen as an airplay endpoint though. No issues with the network -- this is both over wired ethernet and wifi
> 
> Has roon dropped support for 2GO?



Try the reboot with the tiny black button.

Doody


----------



## jhoneyball

that didnt work

am using my dcs network bridge to drive the hugo2 part. That works without a hitch.

dCS are not without criticism -- their apps are clunky (though far far less nasty than GoFigure), and they never implemented wifi support on the network bridge. But.... it does work.


----------



## Luvdac

Still showing up here


----------



## jhoneyball

done another factory reset (from the app) and now it has reappeared as a roon device.

sigh


----------



## moemoney

jhoneyball said:


> my 2go no longer appears as a ROON native endpoint. It is seen as an airplay endpoint though. No issues with the network -- this is both over wired ethernet and wifi
> 
> Has roon dropped support for 2GO?


No this the same setup that I use and listing to right now.


----------



## hptubes

As I have defended our friends at Roon in all this dropped connection craziness, i recently set up a little headphone burn-in station for a new Stax amp I bought.  To drive it I attached a BlueSound streamer/DAC that I have used frequently upstairs without a hitch, both wired and wirelessly with Roon.  In fact, in my mind as have others in this thread, I've questioned why my H2Go can't behave as well as the much cheaper (and not-as-good-sounding) BlueSound...

Placing it in my basement feeding the new amp, wirelessly, I'm encountering what I would consider almost identical connection challenges that I'm having with the 2Go/Roon.  Eerily similar, in fact...skipped tracks, freezes, stoppage altogether, all at about the same rates/frequency.  So perhaps as discussed, our friends at Chord have some accomplices in trying to figure out why this streaming is so complicated half-way through 2020.  Maybe it's Covid-related?  Maybe it will all clear up after the election?


----------



## radnor

hptubes said:


> As I have defended our friends at Roon in all this dropped connection craziness, i recently set up a little headphone burn-in station for a new Stax amp I bought.  To drive it I attached a BlueSound streamer/DAC that I have used frequently upstairs without a hitch, both wired and wirelessly with Roon.  In fact, in my mind as have others in this thread, I've questioned why my H2Go can't behave as well as the much cheaper (and not-as-good-sounding) BlueSound...
> 
> Placing it in my basement feeding the new amp, wirelessly, I'm encountering what I would consider almost identical connection challenges that I'm having with the 2Go/Roon.  Eerily similar, in fact...skipped tracks, freezes, stoppage altogether, all at about the same rates/frequency.  So perhaps as discussed, our friends at Chord have some accomplices in trying to figure out why this streaming is so complicated half-way through 2020.  Maybe it's Covid-related?  Maybe it will all clear up after the election?



Yes I am quite convinced there is a ROON issue causing issues here.


----------



## SteveHulk

hptubes said:


> As I have defended our friends at Roon in all this dropped connection craziness, i recently set up a little headphone burn-in station for a new Stax amp I bought.  To drive it I attached a BlueSound streamer/DAC that I have used frequently upstairs without a hitch, both wired and wirelessly with Roon.  In fact, in my mind as have others in this thread, I've questioned why my H2Go can't behave as well as the much cheaper (and not-as-good-sounding) BlueSound...
> 
> Placing it in my basement feeding the new amp, wirelessly, I'm encountering what I would consider almost identical connection challenges that I'm having with the 2Go/Roon.  Eerily similar, in fact...skipped tracks, freezes, stoppage altogether, all at about the same rates/frequency.  So perhaps as discussed, our friends at Chord have some accomplices in trying to figure out why this streaming is so complicated half-way through 2020.  Maybe it's Covid-related?  Maybe it will all clear up after the election?


Does your basement have a wireless transmitter /repeater down there or are you relying on the WiFi signal from upstairs?

I say this because I think that most WiFi transmitters would transmit most strongly in a horizontal plane, and because your problems seem to have started when you set up your rig in the basement.


----------



## hptubes

I have a mesh network, so I don't think there are repeaters per se.  I had a new mesh end-point installed specifically in the basement down here for improved video streaming (in 4K no less), and while there is a piece of drywall, that's all that's blocking it and otherwise it's probably 20 feet away and otherwise "direct line."

Restarting my Roon servers appears to have calmed the behavior down, although I will test more tonight to confirm.


----------



## Ciggavelli

Has anybody figured out how to get rid of the “vinyl pop” sounds with the 2Go?  Sometimes it’s really bad, sometimes it only happens a couple of times per listening session. I’ve tried with 2go as a hotspot, with Ethernet cable, wireless, Apple Airplay, Rigelian, Roon. I can’t seem to figure out the rhyme or reason why these vinyl pop sounds are occurring. I know others in here have mentioned the vinyl sounds as well. Any solutions?


----------



## joshnor713

Ciggavelli said:


> Has anybody figured out how to get rid of the “vinyl pop” sounds with the 2Go?  Sometimes it’s really bad, sometimes it only happens a couple of times per listening session. I’ve tried with 2go as a hotspot, with Ethernet cable, wireless, Apple Airplay, Rigelian, Roon. I can’t seem to figure out the rhyme or reason why these vinyl pop sounds are occurring. I know others in here have mentioned the vinyl sounds as well. Any solutions?



It's on Chord's plate. They thought they fixed it in the v1.0 firmware update but many of us (including me) have reported that they haven't. I haven't heard about the work to fix in a while. Would like to.


----------



## Ciggavelli

joshnor713 said:


> It's on Chord's plate. They thought they fixed it in the v1.0 firmware update but many of us (including me) have reported that they haven't. I haven't heard about the work to fix in a while. Would like to.


Thanks!  One would think this would be a higher priority to the Chord folks.  Fingers crossed that this will be fixed in the next update


----------



## Doody

Ciggavelli said:


> Thanks!  One would think this would be a higher priority to the Chord folks.  Fingers crossed that this will be fixed in the next update


LOL. Don't get us all started, sir.  

We're 262 pages into that particular 'feature'  

Doody


----------



## radnor

joshnor713 said:


> It's on Chord's plate. They thought they fixed it in the v1.0 firmware update but many of us (including me) have reported that they haven't. I haven't heard about the work to fix in a while. Would like to.


has not happened to me with ROON, mconnect or airplay... but it did when I ran my audirvana tests.


----------



## radnor

Has anyone here sat down and did a serious A/B session comparing Tidal or Qobuz via Airplay to H2GO VS Mconnect/UPNP bitperfect to H2GO? notice a big difference?


----------



## NYanakiev

For people on here with similar setups to mine: I use the Hugo 2Go (and Mojopoly, which is arriving today) with my Audiostore Prestige 3 media server (known as Small Green Computers in the US); Pondering over the benefits of adding an Ether Regen to my system, rather than plugging the audio server directly into my router and BT Hub. 

Any impressions would be most welcome!


----------



## hptubes

I have an EtherRegen and I can say it for SURE makes an improvement to your front-end.  It can further be enhanced by adding a better linear power supply, and then again with an external clock.  But the EtherRegen in base form is a great improvement in my experience.  I run my Hugo/2Go wirelessly, but I have no doubt that feeding it a cleaner ethernet signal would be a benefit SQ wise.


----------



## NYanakiev

hptubes said:


> I have an EtherRegen and I can say it for SURE makes an improvement to your front-end.  It can further be enhanced by adding a better linear power supply, and then again with an external clock.  But the EtherRegen in base form is a great improvement in my experience.  I run my Hugo/2Go wirelessly, but I have no doubt that feeding it a cleaner ethernet signal would be a benefit SQ wise.



I also run mine wirelessly and haven't connected anything else to my server. I suppose the question is whether to expect any quality of life improvements on that basis.


----------



## hptubes

I am not sure what to expect when running wirelessly...i'm guessing very little to none, but who knows.  The goal of the EtherRegen is to eliminate noise in the system, and going wirelessly obviously introduces all kinds of questions AFTER you would have benefited from the filtering/reclocking.  But who knows how much of that benefit makes it to your server and is maintained as it heads back up the network to your wifi.  It's an interesting question.  My comments relate to my hard-wired DAC which was insulated from the network and wireless.


----------



## Luvdac

NYanakiev said:


> I also run mine wirelessly and haven't connected anything else to my server. I suppose the question is whether to expect any quality of life improvements on that basis.


I run mine wirelessly as well. I have a 3 hub mesh system and only have the server/core hooked up with ethernet. I have two hubs ( server and the one that usually feeds the h2go) powered by lps's. Thinking of a third one @ ifi power x for the middle hub. The lps' made a difference to my ears. They are botw supplies I had lying around, a bit overkill maybe. My next upgrade could be an audiophile ethernet card from jcat ( =ETHERGEN) . In conclusion, my experience points to doing everything possible with the routers to improve things. YMMV.


----------



## hptubes

I can say with absolute subjective certainty (see how I wrote that?) that all the things you read about that you can do upstream of your music server and your DAC will make a noticeable and additive improvement...in a wired environment.  Optical isolation, linear power supplies, power filters, dedicated power lines, bespoke ethernet cables (research brands), USB cables (research brands), USB reclockers, 10 mhz clocks, 75 ohm BNC bespoke clock cables, 50 ohm BNC bespoke clock cables, bespoke switches...all make a contribution to an improved system.  Ultimately noticeable in terms of black background (did my system just stop playing after that song?), bigger soundstage, and smoother more realistic vocals.  But it's a lot of money and clutter.  A lot.  Would you be better off taking all that money and upgrading speakers, DACs, amps, preamps, or music servers to the next level of each?  Perhaps.  Welcome to the debate.  But tell me none of this matters?  I will emphatically say back to you, you're wrong...everything matters.

I don't know what the right answer is from a $ perspective.  I don't.  Sometimes I lay awake at night and care.  Sometimes I don't and I sleep like a baby.  Sometimes in my listening chair.

It's also nice sometimes to pull out the H2Go, wirelessly, taking advantage of very little of all that clutter, sit outside on your patio, appease (somehow?) the H2Go wireless Roon gods, and entirely get through one of your all time favorite albums from your younger, healthier (happier?) days, and nothing else matters.

Mania.

P.S.  A bourbon can help in all of the above situations.  YMMV.


----------



## Luvdac

The best noise filter!!!!


----------



## Luvdac

For those of you who want the full monty without clutter and the price of a good VSOP (100$)


----------



## Malcyg

NYanakiev said:


> I also run mine wirelessly and haven't connected anything else to my server. I suppose the question is whether to expect any quality of life improvements on that basis.



Interesting. I have a H2Go which is in desktop mode and permanently connected to a headphone amp per my ID picture. I run that wirelessly because that seemed to me to be logically the better solution sound wise. I can quite easily connect it to Ethernet though and will now do that to verify whether there is any difference either way. I had been thinking of using a wire recently anyway because the high pressure heatwave we’re having is causing occasional issues with hires streaming from Qobuz using WiFi.

On a separate note, I mentioned this before when I got it, but I have to say that the H2Go case that I got is excellent value for money and makes moving around with H2Go much more convenient - and safer! When you consider that the Hugo case is £125 excluding delivery, the fact that this is a slightly more complex design involving more work and more leather, getting it delivered for £78 seems a bargain. I was able to choose the design, the colour and also specify that I wanted a high quality, soft leather in a matte finish. I never promote items on here, but this was a great buy for me.


----------



## hptubes

Mine arrived yesterday.  Also not pushing any products, but I concur on the quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## hptubes

In an odd twist of events, sitting in the exact same spot I had this running over the last couple of days with all kinds of issues, this morning I've miraculously gotten 4 straight, uninterrupted hours of playback via Roon wirelessly (admittedly CD quality)...PLUGGED IN TO POWER.  

This is easily 10x the time I've been able to do this previously, anywhere in my house, when on power.  I couldn't get through more than a song or 2 yesterday in the identical place.  To my knowledge, nothing got a software upgrade or reboot in my whole system.

Head scratching continues.


----------



## tret

hptubes said:


> In an odd twist of events, sitting in the exact same spot I had this running over the last couple of days with all kinds of issues, this morning I've miraculously gotten 4 straight, uninterrupted hours of playback via Roon wirelessly (admittedly CD quality)...PLUGGED IN TO POWER.
> 
> This is easily 10x the time I've been able to do this previously, anywhere in my house, when on power.  I couldn't get through more than a song or 2 yesterday in the identical place.  To my knowledge, nothing got a software upgrade or reboot in my whole system.
> 
> Head scratching continues.



My experience with Poly and 2Go is that they are highly sensitive to interference which can vary greatly at different times. Just yesterday my 2Go, which has been performing very well for more than a week, was having issues with pausing/dropping in Roon. Nothing changed in my environment and this occurred in the same spot it has been for many hours of flawless playback. When I checked my network stats I saw that the 2Go's wireless signal strength was lower than it has been any other time I've checked. Last night, everything was back in good working order. I am chalking this up to interference, not sure what caused it.


----------



## Mark S

tret said:


> My experience with Poly and 2Go is that they are highly sensitive to interference which can vary greatly at different times. Just yesterday my 2Go, which has been performing very well for more than a week, was having issues with pausing/dropping in Roon. Nothing changed in my environment and this occurred in the same spot it has been for many hours of flawless playback. When I checked my network stats I saw that the 2Go's wireless signal strength was lower than it has been any other time I've checked. Last night, everything was back in good working order. I am chalking this up to interference, not sure what caused it.



How can you check the wireless signal? Do you mean the number of “bars” on the WiFi symbol in the app, or is there a way that provides more specific details.


----------



## hptubes

tret said:


> My experience with Poly and 2Go is that they are highly sensitive to interference which can vary greatly at different times. Just yesterday my 2Go, which has been performing very well for more than a week, was having issues with pausing/dropping in Roon. Nothing changed in my environment and this occurred in the same spot it has been for many hours of flawless playback. When I checked my network stats I saw that the 2Go's wireless signal strength was lower than it has been any other time I've checked. Last night, everything was back in good working order. I am chalking this up to interference, not sure what caused it.


If you can check your network status and it says "some dummy from Ohio stole your bandwidth" then we might be onto a pattern here!


----------



## Doody

He's talking about a WiFi scanner app for your phone or tablet. It'll show you what channels things are on and how strong the signals are.

Doody


----------



## tret

Mark S said:


> How can you check the wireless signal? Do you mean the number of “bars” on the WiFi symbol in the app, or is there a way that provides more specific details.





Doody said:


> He's talking about a WiFi scanner app for your phone or tablet. It'll show you what channels things are on and how strong the signals are.
> 
> Doody



My home network is based on the UniFi platform from Ubiquiti Networks and one of the really cool aspects of their system is the UniFi Controller software. With it, I can get an overview of how my network and clients are performing. Here's a screenshot of the stats from my H2Go, you'll notice in the "WiFi Experience" graph that an abnormal dip occurred around ~24 hours ago which coincides with the playback issues I mentioned.


----------



## Widell

Luvdac said:


> The best noise filter!!!!


+1  is a great audiophile enhancer, better that $600 cables, that said I really wish the  would solve the “vinylpopsandclicks”  but I think Chord need something stronger than a Rioja to solve that problem though....not even a single malt helps with that...


----------



## Doody

Widell said:


> +1  is a great audiophile enhancer, better that $600 cables, that said I really wish the  would solve the “vinylpopsandclicks”  but I think Chord need something stronger than a Rioja to solve that problem though....not even a single malt helps with that...


Four fingers?

Doody


----------



## Jimjim77

For information, a tweet from Chord about the couple 2Go/2Yu : 2Go/2Yu Chord's tweet.
Does it mean something...?


----------



## Malcyg

I have tried using Ethernet now vs WiFi and all I can say is that I really should have tried this sooner. The difference is immediately apparent and quite a lot better. The sound is richer and warmer with deeper and more controlled bass whilst the upper frequencies are also a lot more tightly controlled and reigned in - Wifi sounds slightly confused and cluttered in this area by comparison. A much bigger difference than I was expecting to hear and there will now be no going back for me. In addition, I no longer need to worry about streaming hires when the weather isn’t conducive. 😁

This was with H2Go plugged into an Ethernet socket in the wall. I also tried plugging into the Ethernet output of the Innuos Statement in my main system where I have made great efforts at reducing noise and, whilst I did detect a further subtle improvement, you had to listen hard to hear it whereas the comparison with WiFi was just immediately obvious. H2Go is really quite a staggering little device imo.


----------



## NYanakiev

Enjoying the Chord family quarrel this morning 

It is David versus Goliath in size but little Mojo is definitely not giving up without a fight!


----------



## hptubes

I'm going on 24 hours straight now wireless and ON POWER, again at 44.1, with no interruptions.  I am now wondering if I'm getting the massively improved results because I somehow (prior to this) appeard to have stopped upsampling on the Roon server side.  I am still using MQA and some other hi-rez streaming files from the internet, though, as well as digital volume.  So some higher-rez and non bit-perfect stuff is still in the transmission 24 hours and running.

The miracle continues...


----------



## LegioSeptimo

hptubes said:


> I can say with absolute subjective certainty (see how I wrote that?) that all the things you read about that you can do upstream of your music server and your DAC will make a noticeable and additive improvement...in a wired environment.  Optical isolation, linear power supplies, power filters, dedicated power lines, bespoke ethernet cables (research brands), USB cables (research brands), USB reclockers, 10 mhz clocks, 75 ohm BNC bespoke clock cables, 50 ohm BNC bespoke clock cables, bespoke switches...all make a contribution to an improved system.  Ultimately noticeable in terms of black background (did my system just stop playing after that song?), bigger soundstage, and smoother more realistic vocals.  But it's a lot of money and clutter.  A lot.  Would you be better off taking all that money and upgrading speakers, DACs, amps, preamps, or music servers to the next level of each?  Perhaps.  Welcome to the debate.  But tell me none of this matters?  I will emphatically say back to you, you're wrong...everything matters.
> 
> I don't know what the right answer is from a $ perspective.  I don't.  Sometimes I lay awake at night and care.  Sometimes I don't and I sleep like a baby.  Sometimes in my listening chair.
> 
> ...





99% agree. Only debate..., the borboun one. Surely better Scotch Single Malt or Spanish Brandy de Jerez. 
Younger, Healthier, Happier..., Great, really we need a cup of....


----------



## LCMusicLover

LegioSeptimo said:


> 99% agree. Only debate..., the borboun one. Surely better Scotch Single Malt or Spanish Brandy de Jerez.
> Younger, Healthier, Happier..., Great, really we need a cup of....


Depends on the music:

Loreena McKennitt -- Jamesons 18 year old or  Knappogue Castle Single Malt 16 Year 
Tchaikovsky -- Stoli Elit
The Who --  McKendrick's 3-Year-Old Blended Scotch Whisky
Neil Young -- Canadian Mist
Grateful Dead -- Kool-Aid


----------



## LegioSeptimo

First three are good enough for me. Deal ¡¡¡


----------



## jonnyt

Did we ever hear back from chord to confirm or deny the allegation that the WiFi chip in the 2go is bargain basement?
I’ve been away a few weeks so might have missed it.

I seem to have found a solid fix for when I lose connection; if I connect and listen to music briefly via ethernet, then remove the cable, the music will stop but after restarting near to the router, the WiFi almost always then connects and keeps me online as long as I need for the listening session.
Connection is still crap but as long as I only listen in the two rooms with routers, if it fails, I have atwo minute fix. At this point, I’m more than happy with that.


----------



## NYanakiev

jonnyt said:


> Did we ever hear back from chord to confirm or deny the allegation that the WiFi chip in the 2go is bargain basement?
> I’ve been away a few weeks so might have missed it.
> 
> I seem to have found a solid fix for when I lose connection; if I connect and listen to music briefly via ethernet, then remove the cable, the music will stop but after restarting near to the router, the WiFi almost always then connects and keeps me online as long as I need for the listening session.
> Connection is still crap but as long as I only listen in the two rooms with routers, if it fails, I have atwo minute fix. At this point, I’m more than happy with that.



First of all, they would never say yes to such a question. 
Second, 2Go's wifi is pretty good based on the three separate wifi environments I have so far tested it in.


----------



## jonnyt

Jimjim77 said:


> For information, a tweet from Chord about the couple 2Go/2Yu : 2Go/2Yu Chord's tweet.
> Does it mean something...?


Without meaning to be facetious, why would anyone, EVER buy a chord product for its streaming capability?
DAC quality, obviously yes, but doesn’t the 2go/2you combo mean you get none of Chord’s musicality and all of their crappy connectivity problems?

Am I missing something? Is anyone here going to touch the 2you with a barge pole?


----------



## NYanakiev

jonnyt said:


> Without meaning to be facetious, why would anyone, EVER buy a chord product for its streaming capability?
> DAC quality, obviously yes, but doesn’t the 2go/2you combo mean you get none of Chord’s musicality and all of their crappy connectivity problems?
> 
> Am I missing something? Is anyone here going to touch the 2you with a barge pole?



Yup, I would (if I had a use case for it)


----------



## GreenBow

SteveHulk said:


> Two things that bother me about cases for the hugo 2go.
> 
> The device already runs hot and these nice leather cases are also going to be great thermal insulators.
> 
> ...



Be careful with those cases and thermals. 

I had the Hugo 2 in a case, and as summer came on in the UK, I took it out to see temperatures. My Hugo 2 was properly piping hot.


----------



## jonnyt

NYanakiev said:


> First of all, they would never say yes to such a question.
> Second, 2Go's wifi is pretty good based on the three separate wifi environments I have so far tested it in.


Well lucky you I guess, but reading the comments of the vast majority of users here and on the two other sites I frequent, (plus my own experience), the WiFi capability of the 2go is totally crap.

And we asked them to confirm the specific chip, that shouldn’t be too hard. If it really is that chip, we know that it is causing the connectivity issues and we can stop investigating all the other possibilities, which would save us all a bunch of time.


----------



## NYanakiev

jonnyt said:


> Well lucky you I guess, but reading the comments of the vast majority of users here and on the two other sites I frequent, (plus my own experience), the WiFi capability of the 2go is totally crap.
> 
> And we asked them to confirm the specific chip, that shouldn’t be too hard. If it really is that chip, we know that it is causing the connectivity issues and we can stop investigating all the other possibilities, which would save us all a bunch of time.



I personally recommended Hugo2Go to two separate people I know- both of them have zero issues, wifi or otherwise.

I am not saying no one has issues but you either have a hardware or an network environment problem.


----------



## jonnyt

NYanakiev said:


> I personally recommended Hugo2Go to two separate people I know- both of them have zero issues, wifi or otherwise.
> 
> I am not saying no one has issues but you either have a hardware or an network environment problem.


Yeah, but I don’t though, unless the faulty hardware is the WiFi Chip in the 2go.
As I have mentioned in multiple posts, I have zero issues streaming via tidal, Roon or Netflix 4K to either my tv, iPad or laptop anywhere in my apartment. The only unit I have ever had connectivity issues with is the 2go. My dealer also told me it was pointless returning it as he had multiple customers complaining of the same issue. 
This is exactly why I’d like to know if the chip in the 2go is the cheap, low-quality one suggested a few pages back, it would solve the issue I have spent literally dozens of hours investigating.


----------



## NYanakiev

jonnyt said:


> Yeah, but I don’t though, unless the faulty hardware is the WiFi Chip in the 2go.
> As I have mentioned in multiple posts, I have zero issues streaming via tidal, Roon or Netflix 4K to either my tv, iPad or laptop anywhere in my apartment. The only unit I have ever had connectivity issues with is the 2go. My dealer also told me it was pointless returning it as he had multiple customers complaining of the same issue.
> This is exactly why I’d like to know if the chip in the 2go is the cheap, low-quality one suggested a few pages back, it would solve the issue I have spent literally dozens of hours investigating.



I don't intend to argue with you but if each and every 2Go had poor wifi chips, every Wi-Fi only user out there would be having problems.

I don't and I stream from my audio server onto 2Go in DSD256 without a hitch. I also happen to have a gigabit network with equally good router hardware.

Sorry to disappoint but my 2Go has zero, nada, null WiFi issues.


----------



## miketlse

jonnyt said:


> Yeah, but I don’t though, unless the faulty hardware is the WiFi Chip in the 2go.
> As I have mentioned in multiple posts, I have zero issues streaming via tidal, Roon or Netflix 4K to either my tv, iPad or laptop anywhere in my apartment. The only unit I have ever had connectivity issues with is the 2go. My dealer also told me it was pointless returning it as he had multiple customers complaining of the same issue.
> This is exactly why I’d like to know if the chip in the 2go is the cheap, low-quality one suggested a few pages back, it would solve the issue I have spent literally dozens of hours investigating.


I think that was the same batch of posts claiming that the 2Go contained a RPi.
A claim that was quickly withdrawn, once photos of the 2Go circuit board were published.
I stopped placing any credibility on that batch of posts.


----------



## ubs28

jonnyt said:


> Yeah, but I don’t though, unless the faulty hardware is the WiFi Chip in the 2go.
> As I have mentioned in multiple posts, I have zero issues streaming via tidal, Roon or Netflix 4K to either my tv, iPad or laptop anywhere in my apartment. The only unit I have ever had connectivity issues with is the 2go. My dealer also told me it was pointless returning it as he had multiple customers complaining of the same issue.
> This is exactly why I’d like to know if the chip in the 2go is the cheap, low-quality one suggested a few pages back, it would solve the issue I have spent literally dozens of hours investigating.



It is also crappy low quality Chord engineering. For example, there is an odd behavior where the 2GO fails to be detected by UPnP / DLNA, which you can only fix by powering off and on the 2GO.

First I thought it was a problem of Mconnect, but I noticed this same odd behavior across multiple apps (even on the Mac).

And what makes this worse is, every single consumer level device that I have which can stream via Airplay 2 and UPnP/DLNA doesn’t have issues like this. They just work.

Luckly I did not loose alot of money selling a beta product like the 2GO quite suprisingly.


----------



## soundify (Aug 14, 2020)

There’s too many variables with wifi drop-outs. While 2go is more sensitive to network issues, I would say that I realised I have certain weak network spots in my home because of wifi streaming with 2go.

Using a mobile app to check the wifi speed is impt in terms of troubleshooting wifi issues. This is how I solved my wifi drop-outs problem.

There’s no point for me to complain if the issue is caused by my own wifi setup. This is why I was troubleshooting my network issues instead of ranting here knowing that Chord can’t go to my home to troubleshoot my network issues. Firmware or software updates won’t fix that.

As such, I highly suggest that if you have such wifi drop-out issues, try a wifi speed checker on your mobile phone and place it exactly where you’re having wifi drop-outs. If the wifi speed is unstable and slow, then you know there’s a problem in that area. Also, make sure to check if there’s other wifi networks using the same channels, as that would interfere with your connection too. This applies to more condensed areas such as condo’s and apartments.


----------



## musickid

i look forward to a product which streams tidal offline wirelessly flawlessly out and about with zero drain on phone battery. i also need all other features to work then i might seriously invest.


----------



## radnor

musickid said:


> i look forward to a product which streams tidal offline wirelessly flawlessly out and about with zero drain on phone battery. i also need all other features to work then i might seriously invest.


its available now.... use airplay. I doubt you can A/B the difference between redbook and airplay. otherwise if you want MQA buy a FIIO M15.


----------



## musickid

thanks for the advice.


----------



## moemoney

NYanakiev said:


> I don't intend to argue with you but if each and every 2Go had poor wifi chips, every Wi-Fi only user out there would be having problems.
> 
> I don't and I stream from my audio server onto 2Go in DSD256 without a hitch. I also happen to have a gigabit network with equally good router hardware.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but my 2Go has zero, nada, null WiFi issues.


I have to agree my 2go works with zero issues with all files types, but i will say I do have Verizons TOTL router and extender.


----------



## phillevy (Aug 15, 2020)

moemoney said:


> I have to agree my 2go works with zero issues with all files types, but i will say I do have Verizons TOTL router and extender.


I also have near perfect performance with my TP link Deco mesh wifi and the 2go. Maybe an isolated occasional glitch at 192hz/DSD128. Saying that, nothing is ever above 192 and I dont upscale. I've had the 2go for a few weeks now and it has given me nothing but enjoyment using Roon, MConnect and Rigelian.. Could the issue be with product inconsistency rather than inherently inferior hardware, as reading this thread I seem to own a totally different product to many others posting here.


----------



## radnor

NYanakiev said:


> I don't intend to argue with you but if each and every 2Go had poor wifi chips, every Wi-Fi only user out there would be having problems.
> 
> I don't and I stream from my audio server onto 2Go in DSD256 without a hitch. I also happen to have a gigabit network with equally good router hardware.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but my 2Go has zero, nada, null WiFi issues.


Im telling you this is primarily a ROON specific issue.... not interested in hearing about other platforms.... I’m quite sure most users with issues come via ROON,


----------



## NYanakiev (Aug 15, 2020)

radnor said:


> Im telling you this is primarily a ROON specific issue.... not interested in hearing about other platforms.... I’m quite sure most users with issues come via ROON,



I use Roon 98% of the time....and get universally great results with both 2Go and Poly.


----------



## phillevy

radnor said:


> Im telling you this is primarily a ROON specific issue.... not interested in hearing about other platforms.... I’m quite sure most users with issues come via ROON,


Sorry it doesn't help, but I also mainly use Roon with no problems. The only variable I see in all of this is the network/wifi unless there is some kind of product inconsistency with the 2go.


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 15, 2020)

GreenBow said:


> Be careful with those cases and thermals.
> 
> I had the Hugo 2 in a case, and as summer came on in the UK, I took it out to see temperatures. My Hugo 2 was properly piping hot.


When out and about I have the hugo 2go in a leather pouch which hangs from my belt.

It gets pretty damn hot in that too. 

If I stop walking then I always take the hugo 2go out of the pouch to give it a chance to cool off a bit.


----------



## Doody

RE: HEAT

Y'know it wouldn't suck to know the operating parameters H2go was designed for. Some stuff runs 'hot' but is specifically engineered for it such that we needn't worry about it. I've heard told that there's a protective circuit that'll shut the whole game down if it gets too hot. If so, do we need to worry about the heat - absent things shutting down? @Matt Bartlett could someone chime in on that? That'd be lovely and helpful.

Thx!
Doody


----------



## gryffe (Aug 15, 2020)

Trying to use M.A.L.P  software to playback Micro SD tracks from the 2Go but getting an error trying to set up the Profile within M.A.L.P. Watched the video that Chord posted showing how to do this, entered IP address of 2Go obtained from settings on GoFigure app. However after entering IP address there is an error on M.A.L.P saying "EtrackUrirror" for my IP address. Anybody else encountered this? Recycled 2Go but no joy.


----------



## moemoney

Doody said:


> RE: HEAT
> 
> Y'know it wouldn't suck to know the operating parameters H2go was designed for. Some stuff runs 'hot' but is specifically engineered for it such that we needn't worry about it. I've heard told that there's a protective circuit that'll shut the whole game down if it gets too hot. If so, do we need to worry about the heat - absent things shutting down? @Matt Bartlett could someone chime in on that? That'd be lovely and helpful.
> 
> ...


Yes when i first purchase mind It was shutting down because i was trying to play it at the same time it was plug into the wall. Now i know play it on battery and when it dies charge it. I will also say I’m running it with Hugo 2go.


----------



## SteveHulk

moemoney said:


> Yes when i first purchase mind It was shutting down because i was trying to play it at the same time it was plug into the wall. Now i know play it on battery and when it dies charge it. I will also say I’m running it with Hugo 2go.


When using hugo 2go in its "desktop" mode it is natural to want to plug it into power. If you let the battery die then it has to be silent for hours until it is charged again. That is not my idea of a desktop mode. If you had a even a most basic DAP you could plonk it on your desk and have it in "desktop mode" *and* have it plugged into power.

It is inconceivably bad that people are finding that the hugo 2go cannot operate reliably like this.


----------



## tret

I've used my H2Go while plugged in and charging for several hours at a time on several occasions and have not experienced any heat issues. I've seen comments about this a number of times, is this a common issue?


----------



## SteveHulk

gryffe said:


> Trying to use M.A.L.P  software to playback Micro SD tracks from the 2Go but getting an error trying to set up the Profile within M.A.L.P. Watched the video that Chord posted showing how to do this, entered IP address of 2Go obtained from settings on GoFigure app. However after entering IP address there is an error on M.A.L.P saying "EtrackUrirror" for my IP address. Anybody else encountered this? Recycled 2Go but no joy.


This might be a stupid question, but are your phone and the Hugo 2go actually listening to each other over WiFi? That is to say: either the phone is the hotspot with the 2go listening to it, or vice versa.


----------



## NYanakiev

SteveHulk said:


> When using hugo 2go in its "desktop" mode it is natural to want to plug it into power. If you let the battery die then it has to be silent for hours until it is charged again. That is not my idea of a desktop mode. If you had a even a most basic DAP you could plonk it on your desk and have it in "desktop mode" *and* have it plugged into power.
> 
> It is inconceivably bad that people are finding that the hugo 2go cannot operate reliably like this.



I use desktop mode pretty much exclusively- yes, it isn't ideal that you have to wait for the unit to enter the mode but I have other stuff I can use in the meantime.

As for desktop mode itself, I am yet to run into any playback issues due to heat.


----------



## Doody

tret said:


> I've used my H2Go while plugged in and charging for several hours at a time on several occasions and have not experienced any heat issues. I've seen comments about this a number of times, is this a common issue?


I've never had a problem. Yeah, it gets hot. But it charges fairly quickly IME and it's never been a problem.

_shrug_

That said, if I leave it on it gets friggin' hot - especially if it's just sitting there doing nothing. So I turn it off with the remote when I'm done with my listening session.

Doody


----------



## LegioSeptimo

soundify said:


> There’s too many variables with wifi drop-outs. While 2go is more sensitive to network issues, I would say that I realised I have certain weak network spots in my home because of wifi streaming with 2go.
> 
> Using a mobile app to check the wifi speed is impt in terms of troubleshooting wifi issues. This is how I solved my wifi drop-outs problem.
> 
> ...



The point is, imho, that if you have a flat with some wifi Drop-outs Area problems and you own an iPhone, an iPad, a Fiio, an android phone, whatever other wifi streamer (Auralic, Matrix, Mytek for example)..., and a 2Go...., the only device with important and persistents wifi Drop-outs is......, the 2Go. Not every 2Go, but some 2Go`s, many 2Go`s. Of course, if your wifi Set up (router, net...) is state of the art..., may be many 2Go`s work properly......

So, imho, 2Go has a weaker wifi Implementation than other devices, and more inconsistency than other devices. So, if your home wifi Implementation is not state of the art, and you are not a lucky guy....., please be ready to use to H2Go plugged to an ethernet cable. Period.

By the way..., when H2Go works properly...., there is no better sounding device at this price level.

Only my 2 cents.


----------



## gryffe

SteveHulk said:


> This might be a stupid question, but are your phone and the Hugo 2go actually listening to each other over WiFi? That is to say: either the phone is the hotspot with the 2go listening to it, or vice versa.



Hi thanks for reply.

Have got it to work, well after a fashion. Works with Ethernet cable, but not without, which is how I attempted it at first. Strange that I can stream music with or without Ethernet, but can only play music from micro SD when using ethernet!


----------



## SteveHulk

gryffe said:


> Hi thanks for reply.
> 
> Have got it to work, well after a fashion. Works with Ethernet cable, but not without, which is how I attempted it at first. Strange that I can stream music with or without Ethernet, but can only play music from micro SD when using ethernet!


That is not just strange, it sounds very wrong.


----------



## gryffe

SteveHulk said:


> That is not just strange, it sounds very wrong.


Yep, wrong is probably more accurate.

Something else I noticed. If I use BubbleUPnp rather than M.A.L.P then it will play 1st song in playlist when used wirelessly, but will not play next song automatically, I have to press fwd button to get song to play. Connect via ethernet cable however, and will play whole playlist.


----------



## enragedlemon

gryffe said:


> Yep, wrong is probably more accurate.
> 
> Something else I noticed. If I use BubbleUPnp rather than M.A.L.P then it will play 1st song in playlist when used wirelessly, but will not play next song automatically, I have to press fwd button to get song to play. Connect via ethernet cable however, and will play whole playlist.



I’ve noticed the same behaviour from Audirvana (Mac and Windows) and mConnect on iOS, but only with the 2go.


----------



## gryffe

enragedlemon said:


> I’ve noticed the same behaviour from Audirvana (Mac and Windows) and mConnect on iOS, but only with the 2go.


Just to clarify though. This problem only arises when using the SD cards in the 2Go. I can stream from the 2Go no problem either with or without ethernet cable.


----------



## SteveHulk

gryffe said:


> Yep, wrong is probably more accurate.
> 
> Something else I noticed. If I use BubbleUPnp rather than M.A.L.P then it will play 1st song in playlist when used wirelessly, but will not play next song automatically, I have to press fwd button to get song to play. Connect via ethernet cable however, and will play whole playlist.


I have often used BubbleUPnP when out and about, with the connection over WiFi with either the phone or the 2go in hotspot mode.

It has always played the complete playlist with no problem as long as it is left connected. If I disconnect it while playing the first track it will complete that track AND play the next but then stop.


----------



## MSXX (Aug 16, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> I’ve noticed the same behaviour from Audirvana (Mac and Windows) and mConnect on iOS, but only with the 2go.



I am plagued by the same issue! Streaming tidal via m-connect on iOS. It plays the fist song and then stops. Sometimes three or four songs. I have noticed that if I“pull down the front screen” on my iPhone it looks like it’s playing the song - timeline is moving- but there is no sound. If I go to the mconnect app it shows the song has stopped.
I have discovered that the I get a more stable connection with 2go using WiFi then when using Ethernet. It is then more likely to play more then one song.
This issue is what is frustrating me most. If someone have any ideas to fix it please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 16, 2020)

Since there were a lot of posts about heat just now, I wonder if I kicked the hornets nest.

What I said was, I was using my Hugo 2 in its case. (I don't have a 2go - yet maybe.) The summer started. Temperatures got to about 24'c for a quite a few days, in the room where I was using Hugo 2.

I thought I noticed a bit of drop in battery life, and then later puzzled if it might be due to heat. I had not previously thought about the Hugo 2 getting too hot in the case. It was all just prompted in my thought by a slight drop in battery life.

Anyway I decided let H2 run as normal in the case for a while, then take it out to see if it's hot. … It was as I said before 'piping hot'. I was actually shocked how hot it was. (I must have been running cased Hugo 2 hot for a few weeks as temperatures rose to about 24'C.)


Just recently there was discussion about battery replacement in the H2 thread. During my internet searching for replacement batteries, I came across Li-ion care data. I read stuff like:

Li-ion batteries should run at room temperature. However we all know that some phone batteries run hot sometimes, so there must be some leeway.
That heat degrades Li-ion battery life.
That you should not leave a Li-ion battery unattended while charging.
Should not charge a device with Li-ion on carpet or wood. (Presumably because it can't radiate heat as easily.)
Anyway the short of it is, it's probably OK to run them a bit hot. It's also possible that the drop in battery life I experienced was not due to heat. (Although I think it was.)

My thoughts are, since H2Go gets hot, then use it on stands like some folk show. If you must use a case, maybe drill it full of holes for ventilation; of course leave the corners in tact.

Most of all, do your own Li-ion battery care research, because mine could be very wrong.

Like people have said, the Chord Electronics kit is packed with temperature sensors. I imagine that's designed to keep everything safe. I never heard of a Chord product battery exploding either, which is excellent.


----------



## moemoney

GreenBow said:


> Since there were a lot of posts about heat just now, I wonder if I kicked the hornets nest.
> 
> What I said was, I was using my Hugo 2 in its case. (I don't have a 2go - yet maybe.) The summer started. Temperatures got to about 24'c for a quite a few days, in the room where I was using Hugo 2.
> 
> ...


It’s just IMHO but I believe the case should only be use for transportation and once you get to where you are going take it completely out of the case. I ordered a case but I don’t think I’m going to use it, only because my h2/2go is my bedroom player.


----------



## Doody

moemoney said:


> It’s just IMHO but I believe the case should only be use for transportation and once you get to where you are going take it completely out of the case. I ordered a case but I don’t think I’m going to use it, only because my h2/2go is my bedroom player.


This has been my M.O. with my H2 for years and now my H2go. When I get wherever I'm going, the case becomes a stand for the device to increase airflow.

FWIW,
Doody


----------



## enragedlemon

MSXX said:


> I am plagued by the same issue! Streaming tidal via m-connect on iOS. It plays the fist song and then stops. Sometimes three or four songs. I have noticed that if I“pull down the front screen” on my iPhone it looks like it’s playing the song - timeline is moving- but there is no sound. If I go to the mconnect app it shows the song has stopped.
> I have discovered that the I get a more stable connection with 2go using WiFi then when using Ethernet. It is then more likely to play more then one song.
> This issue is what is frustrating me most. If someone have any ideas to fix it please let me know. Thanks!



It is interesting we are both getting this issue with Tidal. Potentially there is something that either the player (mConnect etc) or the 2go don't like about some songs? Perhaps it is bad handling of MQA or something?


----------



## phillevy

moemoney said:


> It’s just IMHO but I believe the case should only be use for transportation and once you get to where you are going take it completely out of the case. I ordered a case but I don’t think I’m going to use it, only because my h2/2go is my bedroom player.


Before getting the 2go, I always kept the Hugo2 in the official case and was oblivious to any heat being generated. There was no advice to remove it and the case has no ventilation. I'm quite shocked how hot the combo can feel with no case, although I haven't linked this to any performance issues. I've got a combi case coming from Valentin on Etsy and notice it has good ventilation. To me, the risk of damaging it physically out of the case is as much an issue as the overheating.


----------



## hptubes

phillevy said:


> Before getting the 2go, I always kept the Hugo2 in the official case and was oblivious to any heat being generated. There was no advice to remove it and the case has no ventilation. I'm quite shocked how hot the combo can feel with no case, although I haven't linked this to any performance issues. I've got a combi case coming from Valentin on Etsy and notice it has good ventilation. To me, the risk of damaging it physically out of the case is as much an issue as the overheating.



I can't prove this, but I actually feel like mine is feeling LESS hot with the case you mentioned...I think the venting in it is very well designed.  But because the case itself is leather, it's possible I'm not physically feeling it getting hot, even through the vent.  I don't know how well leather absorbs/dissipates heat for something it's touching?  I certainly haven't seen it perform worse since getting the case...but I will watch it.


----------



## phillevy

hptubes said:


> I can't prove this, but I actually feel like mine is feeling LESS hot with the case you mentioned...I think the venting in it is very well designed.  But because the case itself is leather, it's possible I'm not physically feeling it getting hot, even through the vent.  I don't know how well leather absorbs/dissipates heat for something it's touching?  I certainly haven't seen it perform worse since getting the case...but I will watch it.


I think the leather masks the heat as with the official H2 case, I had no perception of it at all.


----------



## phillevy (Aug 17, 2020)

Case just arrived from Valentinum, absolutely stunning, but a painful import duty in UK of £40!


----------



## tonehk

hi, can you pls tell me what was the price for this? (without tax and duty). it seems it is not available in the etsy website. thanks


phillevy said:


> Case just arrived from Valentinum, absolutely stunning, but a painful import duty in UK of £40!


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 17, 2020)

hptubes said:


> I can't prove this, but I actually feel like mine is feeling LESS hot with the case you mentioned...I think the venting in it is very well designed.  But because the case itself is leather, it's possible I'm not physically feeling it getting hot, even through the vent.  I don't know how well leather absorbs/dissipates heat for something it's touching?  I certainly haven't seen it perform worse since getting the case...but I will watch it.


Unfortunately for the hugo 2go, leather is a very good heat insulator. One of several reasons why many animals have a thick layer of it more or less all over themselves 🙂

I am tempted to design, and ask Valentinum to make, a case that is very minimal - essentially a sort of leather bumper that wraps around the edges and leaves the two large flat faces of the rig largely bare to assist with cooling. It would also incorporate a belt loop. 

The purposes would be: to be able to carry it at my waist as a DAP giving me easy access to the hugo volume control, and to protect the edges and corners from damage if it were dropped.

Given my use case of using the rig as a DAP wired to my headphones I would not need to leave gaps for either Bluetooth antenna, the ethernet port or any outputs except the two headphone jacks. 

The fact that the design of the 2go has the Bluetooth antenna in one corner (instead of on an edge like the hugo) means that if it were dropped and it landed on that corner the whole antenna cover would smash and, since the cover is mounted on the circuit board, I think damage to the circuit board could easily occur.


----------



## phillevy

tonehk said:


> hi, can you pls tell me what was the price for this? (without tax and duty). it seems it is not available in the etsy website. thanks


$100 or equivalent


----------



## uzi2

SteveHulk said:


> Unfortunately for the hugo 2go, leather is a very good heat insulator. One of several reasons why many animals have a thick layer of it more or less all over themselves 🙂
> 
> I am tempted to design, and ask Valentinum to make, a case that is very minimal - essentially a sort of leather bumper that wraps around the edges and leaves the two large flat faces of the rig largely bare to assist with cooling. It would also incorporate a belt loop.
> 
> ...


Just for information animals are covered in skin, not leather. Their skins are processed with a variety of chemicals in order to produce the leather. It is not the skin that provides the insulation, but the layers of fat beneath it. Leather is the best protection for your Hugo2Go - just look at the recent MotoGP accident where none of the riders were seriously hurt. As I understand it, the Hugo2 only gets really hot when playing and charging at the same time. You won't be exposing it to that in your use case scenario, so maybe the full protection is a better option...


----------



## jonnyt

Mine runs incredibly hot if I listen and charge at the same time. I’ve had it switch itself off once or twice and so now I listen at day and charge at night


----------



## jonnyt

NYanakiev said:


> I don't intend to argue with you but if each and every 2Go had poor wifi chips, every Wi-Fi only user out there would be having problems.
> 
> I don't and I stream from my audio server onto 2Go in DSD256 without a hitch. I also happen to have a gigabit network with equally good router hardware.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but my 2Go has zero, nada, null WiFi issues.


What an odd comment, why on earth would I be disappointed that your unit works well? That’s great for you.
I think you are fundamentally misunderstanding my point. I don’t think that a crap WiFi chip means that 100% of users would have problems, if that were the case, it would never have made it to market.
Rather, I am suggesting that the crap WiFi chip means that many users who do not have the magic combination of perfect housing material, network hardware, lack of neighbors, architecture, other WiFi devices etc etc, will suffer disproportionate connectivity issues. 
You are clearly one of the many lucky users and I am one of the many unlucky ones.
It is also definitely not, as you keep suggesting, an issue with my network. I have a State of the art gigabit router and can stream 4K video at every single point in my house. I can listen to hi-res music at every point in my house. Only the 2go ever has a problem.


----------



## LCMusicLover

jonnyt said:


> Mine runs incredibly hot if I listen and charge at the same time. I’ve had it switch itself off once or twice and so now I listen at day and charge at night


Yes, charging seems to really heat it up, so listening on top of charging turns it into lava


----------



## jonnyt

soundify said:


> There’s too many variables with wifi drop-outs. While 2go is more sensitive to network issues, I would say that I realised I have certain weak network spots in my home because of wifi streaming with 2go.
> 
> Using a mobile app to check the wifi speed is impt in terms of troubleshooting wifi issues. This is how I solved my wifi drop-outs problem.
> 
> ...


I get what you‘re saying but don’t you think the premise is absurd? If your phone/ iPad/ laptop etc all connect seamlessly throughout your apartment, even when the 4 bars drop to 3 or even 2, why should the $1000 high end streamer have problems?
Can you imagine if thousands of apple customers started complaining of WiFi dropouts around the house and they advised you to get an app to find the areas in your lounge you should avoid using your new iPhone? Even though all your other devices have no problem when the WiFi strengths dips to 95%


----------



## LegioSeptimo

jonnyt said:


> What an odd comment, why on earth would I be disappointed that your unit works well? That’s great for you.
> I think you are fundamentally misunderstanding my point. I don’t think that a crap WiFi chip means that 100% of users would have problems, if that were the case, it would never have made it to market.
> Rather, I am suggesting that the crap WiFi chip means that many users who do not have the magic combination of perfect housing material, network hardware, lack of neighbors, architecture, other WiFi devices etc etc, will suffer disproportionate connectivity issues.
> You are clearly one of the many lucky users and I am one of the many unlucky ones.
> It is also definitely not, as you keep suggesting, an issue with my network. I have a State of the art gigabit router and can stream 4K video at every single point in my house. I can listen to hi-res music at every point in my house. Only the 2go ever has a problem.


100% agree. Exactly same experience and guessing. Not every 2Go has problems but if you have one problematic device at home it is, always, sure, the 2Go. Period.


----------



## LegioSeptimo

Again, 100% agree, sound experiencie with H2 is superb, but it does not justify all this odd behaviour in 2Go. Every one has at home a pair or more wifi connected devices. How many have same wifi issues???


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> Unfortunately for the hugo 2go, leather is a very good heat insulator. One of several reasons why many animals have a thick layer of it more or less all over themselves 🙂





uzi2 said:


> Just for information animals are covered in skin, not leather.



🙄😔


----------



## NYanakiev

jonnyt said:


> What an odd comment, why on earth would I be disappointed that your unit works well? That’s great for you.
> I think you are fundamentally misunderstanding my point. I don’t think that a crap WiFi chip means that 100% of users would have problems, if that were the case, it would never have made it to market.
> Rather, I am suggesting that the crap WiFi chip means that many users who do not have the magic combination of perfect housing material, network hardware, lack of neighbors, architecture, other WiFi devices etc etc, will suffer disproportionate connectivity issues.
> You are clearly one of the many lucky users and I am one of the many unlucky ones.
> ...


----------



## radnor

Highly doubt there is variability. All about network topology... which leads to the mediocre job on network engineering in the H2.  I tend to leave off any upscaling in Roon and things have greater stability... chord really needs to spend more time on Roon integration... I think this is primarily a RAAT issue.  I have zero problem with mconnect streaming 96 over LTE in mountain trails.


----------



## NYanakiev

Yeah, I suppose you are correct.

I haven't had any issues streaming DSD128 & DSD256 files from my Roon Core but I haven't tried upscaling just yet.


----------



## radnor

NYanakiev said:


> Yeah, I suppose you are correct.
> 
> I haven't had any issues streaming DSD128 & DSD256 files from my Roon Core but I haven't tried upscaling just yet.


RAAT is probably effected with upscaling.... the fact that native files have no(or less) issue.... it points to RAAT upscaling via wifi.


----------



## ubs28 (Aug 18, 2020)

jonnyt said:


> I get what you‘re saying but don’t you think the premise is absurd? If your phone/ iPad/ laptop etc all connect seamlessly throughout your apartment, even when the 4 bars drop to 3 or even 2, why should the $1000 high end streamer have problems?
> Can you imagine if thousands of apple customers started complaining of WiFi dropouts around the house and they advised you to get an app to find the areas in your lounge you should avoid using your new iPhone? Even though all your other devices have no problem when the WiFi strengths dips to 95%



I agree.

Also note that the 2GO is a portable / mobile device so it’s intended to be used with mobile internet, which is usually worse than the internet people have at home.


----------



## Mark S

Earlier in my experience with the 2Go, I swore I would never buy another Chord product (frustration reaction). Moreover, I bought the 2Go specifically as a portable system with the Hugo2. However, I am now considering a 2Yu purchase.  It’s not that expensive, and it could be very functional on occasion to have a traveling server.  What are people thinking?


----------



## Mark S (Aug 18, 2020)

Is an old iPod Touch an ideal remote for the Hugo2Go? I could just put the Chord app and Rigelian on the iPod touch and connect it to the Hugo2Go using 2Go’s hotspot mode.


----------



## paulgc

Mark S said:


> Earlier in my experience with the 2Go, I swore I would never buy another Chord product (frustration reaction). Moreover, I bought the 2Go specifically as a portable system with the Hugo2. However, I am now considering a 2Yu purchase.  It’s not that expensive, and it could be very functional on occasion to have a traveling server.  What are people thinking?


Who knows it will actually hit the wild. Waiting. Waiting. Waiting with no news.


----------



## gryffe

Mark S said:


> Earlier in my experience with the 2Go, I swore I would never buy another Chord product (frustration reaction). Moreover, I bought the 2Go specifically as a portable system with the Hugo2. However, I am now considering a 2Yu purchase.  It’s not that expensive, and it could be very functional on occasion to have a traveling server.  What are people thinking?


Can 2Go/2Yu also be connected to a DAP, or is it restricted to a DAC?


----------



## hardinge

Mark S said:


> Is an old iPod Touch an ideal remote for the Hugo2Go? I could just put the Chord app and Rigelian on the iPod touch and connect it to the Hugo2Go using 2Go’s hotspot mode.


That’s what i do with my ipad at work. Best option so far as using main phone buggers the internet connection on the phone.


----------



## hardinge

paulgc said:


> Who knows it will actually hit the wild. Waiting. Waiting. Waiting with no news.


I’m hoping Chord is adding physical ‘play/pause’ and ‘next’ buttons to the 2yu. Ideally have them on the 2go but i’ll take on the 2yu.


----------



## uzi2

gryffe said:


> Can 2Go/2Yu also be connected to a DAP, or is it restricted to a DAC?


That depends on the DAP having suitable inputs and I don't know of any that provide this. Many do have what appears to be superior wireless streaming to the 2Go and I can't see why anyone would want to use it this way. The 2Go belongs attached to the Hugo2.


----------



## gryffe

uzi2 said:


> That depends on the DAP having suitable inputs and I don't know of any that provide this. Many do have what appears to be superior wireless streaming to the 2Go and I can't see why anyone would want to use it this way. The 2Go belongs attached to the Hugo2.


Yeah I hear you.

The reason I asked is because @Mark S  said "Moreover, I bought the 2Go specifically as a portable system with the Hugo2. *However, I am now considering a 2Yu purchase*. It’s not that expensive, and it could be very functional on occasion to have a traveling server"
I took from his comment that he was going to use another source like a DAP to use with 2Go/2Yu as a portable/travelling server,  rather than 2Go/Hugo, because otherwise why would he bother as 2Go/Hugo is already a a portable/travelling server is it not?

I'm probably getting the wrong end of the stick! lol


----------



## Doody

hardinge said:


> I’m hoping Chord is adding physical ‘play/pause’ and ‘next’ buttons to the 2yu. Ideally have them on the 2go but i’ll take on the 2yu.


This won't likely happen. The music is always being controlled by something external to 2go - even when you're playing via SD card technically there's an app on your phone queuing tracks (or albums if you have the right playlist files) up. These buttons would have to be able to communicate with a zillion playback sources - seems wildly unlikely.

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk

hardinge said:


> That’s what i do with my ipad at work. Best option so far as using main phone buggers the internet connection on the phone.


You noticed that, huh? 😂

Trouble is, doing that when out and about means that a second screen has to be carried which rather takes the shine off use as a DAP.


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> Trouble is, doing that when out and about means that a second screen has to be carried which rather takes the shine off use as a DAP.


Set up your phone as the hot spot and connect the 2go to the phone. Then they're both on the same local network Then you can use your phone to control 2go AND surf the Internet.

Doody


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 19, 2020)

Doody said:


> Set up your phone as the hot spot and connect the 2go to the phone. Then they're both on the same local network Then you can use your phone to control 2go AND surf the Internet.
> 
> Doody


Yes, but when you're out and about using your phone as a hotspot guess what happens to your phone battery? Carrying around a charging brick for the phone defeats the purpose of the phone being physically free as a phone should be. 

Just to summarise previous discussion on this:

2Go as WiFi hotspot = "buggered phone Internet" 

Phone as WiFi hotspot = buggered phone battery

GoFigure over BLE = buggeredly slow playlists

Whichever way you turn on this something is not working properly. It is deeply frustrating.


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> Yes, but when you're out and about using your phone as a hotspot guess what happens to your phone battery?


Geez. There's no pleasing you   

Doody


----------



## miketlse

Mark S said:


> Is an old iPod Touch an ideal remote for the Hugo2Go? I could just put the Chord app and Rigelian on the iPod touch and connect it to the Hugo2Go using 2Go’s hotspot mode.


I think @musickid uses an iPod Touch as the remote for Mojopoly, and seems very pleased with it.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Yes, but when you're out and about using your phone as a hotspot guess what happens to your phone battery? Carrying around a charging brick for the phone defeats the purpose of the phone being physically free as a phone should be.
> 
> Just to summarise previous discussion on this:
> 
> ...



I use a separate mobile hotspot device. This keeps my phone separate and gives me good battery life on the phone and hotspot of at least 6-8 hours.

Downsides = separate wifi device to carry and also a separate monthly sim charge, I use Smarty for 30Gb per month of Data.

Bonkers I know but most people would consider £2000 for a portable music player crazy.


----------



## Amberlamps

Matt Bartlett said:


> Ok apologies for the long posts but I'm going to try and answer everything in one go as
> at the moment I am currently unable to be on Head-Fi as I would have previously been.
> 
> No one can deny that 2Go uses 2.4Ghz WiFi and it was widely advertised as such.
> ...





Matt Bartlett said:


> Moving on to upsampling in then it is fair to say that we do have a completely different philosophy.
> We stand by our view that a dedicated hardware upsampler is going to outperform a software product
> running on a computer.
> Most examples just use a long tap length filter but that is only part of the solution and in addition you need a well
> ...



Even though I don't own 2go, I do have a poly and suffice to say, poly works great with roon using 2.0.4 FW if I recall, and if folk want crazy upscaling using hqplayer and roon, they should use the ethernet port instead of a wifi connection.

Thanks for keeping folks updated matt.

Everyone else, keep up with the moaning, but don't be pissed off if nobody from chord posts here anymore.


----------



## hardinge

Amberlamps said:


> Everyone else, keep up with the moaning, but don't be pissed off if nobody from chord posts here anymore.



Speaking of which, does auto ethernet switching not work for anyone else? I’m up to my 5th reboot just now to get ethernet working. Normally takes 1-8 reboots. Only once has it worked first time. So much as i’d like to ‘rely’ on trusty ethernet it’s yet another thing that doesn’t work.


----------



## Currawong

Those of you getting vinyl-like clicks and pops with Roon, can you try this and tell me if it works?

Go into the Device Settings for the Hugo 2 in Roon, and set the maximum bits to 24 instead of 32.  So far it has stopped the clicks and pops for me.


----------



## Doody

Currawong said:


> Go into the Device Settings for the Hugo 2 in Roon, and set the maximum bits to 24 instead of 32.  So far it has stopped the clicks and pops for me.


Fascinating theory. Not an irrational experiment. Just tweaked my settings. Will report.

Doody


----------



## Amberlamps

_z_


radnor said:


> hey @Matt Bartlett for a guy that has such a hard time stepping up here because of your MI5 secret missions... you sure lurk alot... I see you buddy... I'm watching you.



W.T.F

That's not true!

As he actually works for MI6, nothing better than a free foreign holiday.


----------



## Doody

Amberlamps said:


> W.T.F
> 
> That's not true!
> 
> As he actually works for MI6, nothing better than a free foreign holiday.


more arm reps, dude.

doody


----------



## ubs28 (Aug 21, 2020)

Currawong said:


> Those of you getting vinyl-like clicks and pops with Roon, can you try this and tell me if it works?
> 
> Go into the Device Settings for the Hugo 2 in Roon, and set the maximum bits to 24 instead of 32.  So far it has stopped the clicks and pops for me.



I would be suprised if this work. Because I was using the 2GO with Audirvana with the maximum bits to 24 and I got random clicks and pops when streaming to the 2GO.

Do note that streaming with other devices (4K resolution video with 5.1 audio channel) at a quality that blows away every cinema I have been to, is 100% flawless without any glitches. It is perfect as if I was using a wire. So my network is fine.

This was with firmware 1.0.3. I don’t know if there is a new firmware however as I sold my 2GO a while ago.


----------



## Luvdac

Amberlamps said:


> Even though I don't own 2go, I do have a poly and suffice to say, poly works great with roon using 2.0.4 FW if I recall, and if folk want crazy upscaling using hqplayer and roon, they should use the ethernet port instead of a wifi connection.
> 
> Thanks for keeping folks updated matt.
> 
> Everyone else, keep up with the moaning, but don't be pissed off if nobody from chord posts here anymore.


Wow! What unmitigated arrogance. You don't own a 2go and are clueless about the fact that hqplayer doesn't talk to 2go. The problems being experienced are with roon's own upsampling.
I do not appreciate my genuine complaints being called moaning. First YOU spend 1200$ on a 2go and then consider yourself to have the privilege of passing comments on this forum.


----------



## Amberlamps

Hardly clueless, as I own a poly and 2go is based on that.

Now I come to think of it, I didn't even mention you, so why moan about it to me ?

I'm sure that you already know, that, early adopters of new technology are used as guinea pigs and, reading the poly thread beforehand may of gave you a big hint to not be amongst the first early buyers of 2go.


----------



## phillevy

Sorry if slightly off topic - with MConnect there seems to be 2 ways to access Qobuz, either directly by logging into it via the app itself or by accessing the 2go server - is there any reason/benefit to doing it one way or the other?


----------



## Currawong

ubs28 said:


> I would be suprised if this work.



Is it too much to ask people to try something that has, at least so far, worked for me?


----------



## ubs28

Currawong said:


> Is it too much to ask people to try something that has, at least so far, worked for me?



Where did I say that people should stop troubleshooting?

I only said I would be very surprised if this fixes the issues with Roon as with similar software I still had this issues under the same settings.

If you read more into what I said, then I don’t know.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

phillevy said:


> Sorry if slightly off topic - with MConnect there seems to be 2 ways to access Qobuz, either directly by logging into it via the app itself or by accessing the 2go server - is there any reason/benefit to doing it one way or the other?





Do both come up in hi rez?

Or is one only coming in at  CD quality (Red)?


----------



## phillevy

Peter Hyatt said:


> Do both come up in hi rez?
> 
> Or is one only coming in at  CD quality (Red)?


Both are bit perfect - not sure I can hear a difference either, but I just wondered.


----------



## hptubes

phillevy said:


> Both are bit perfect - not sure I can hear a difference either, but I just wondered.



Any SQ improvement vs. Airplaying from the Qobuz app on your phone?  I downloaded MConnect but never figured it all out...wondered if it's worth my trying it again to improve the sound?


----------



## phillevy

hptubes said:


> Any SQ improvement vs. Airplaying from the Qobuz app on your phone?  I downloaded MConnect but never figured it all out...wondered if it's worth my trying it again to improve the sound?


I haven't bothered trying airplay as I believe it's capped at 48hz. MConnect is working perfectly with 192hz files, however I admit the interface isn't brilliant.


----------



## Currawong

ubs28 said:


> Where did I say that people should stop troubleshooting?
> 
> I only said I would be very surprised if this fixes the issues with Roon as with similar software I still had this issues under the same settings.
> 
> If you read more into what I said, then I don’t know.



You said you tried it with Audirvana. The issue I'm specifically addressing is that Roon can't reliably stream to it. 32-bit is floating-point (calculated value) and 24-bit is integer (actual value) in digital audio.  It could be that attempting to stream music as a 32-bit floating point value is causing Roon to have issues.  So far, changing this setting has stopped the clicking and popping for me.


----------



## ubs28 (Aug 22, 2020)

Currawong said:


> You said you tried it with Audirvana. The issue I'm specifically addressing is that Roon can't reliably stream to it. 32-bit is floating-point (calculated value) and 24-bit is integer (actual value) in digital audio.  It could be that attempting to stream music as a 32-bit floating point value is causing Roon to have issues.  So far, changing this setting has stopped the clicking and popping for me.



I still don’t understand what is causing this reaction on your side based on me giving simple input / feedback based what I have seen in similar software under the same setting.

Also I still don’t understand where you read that I said people should not try your solution?

And I am not even going to understand what is happening because I am not a psychiatrist.

Anyway, I will see myself out of this conversation as I got better things to do. I will just add you to my block list.


----------



## MarkParity

Until Chord and @Matt Bartlett come back this thread is pointless and will mostly get full of confrontational exchanges. I know I've seen it before (in the Poly thread  )


----------



## hptubes

phillevy said:


> I haven't bothered trying airplay as I believe it's capped at 48hz. MConnect is working perfectly with 192hz files, however I admit the interface isn't brilliant.



Sorry for the dumb question, but how do I get MConnect to play to the 2Go outside of Airplay?  I don't see a reference to it anywhere in the app or the MConnect manual.  Should my 2Go show up somewhere else, like in the PlayTo menu?  I hope I don't have the join the 2Go's network just to see it?


----------



## hptubes

OK, I maybe answered my own question--looks like I do have to use the 2Go in hotspot mode?  Now it shows up in the UPnP devices.  But my phone doesn't have an internet connection for Qobuz.  Sorry, I am sure this was covered before, but can someone remind me of the punchlines here?


----------



## ubs28 (Aug 22, 2020)

hptubes said:


> OK, I maybe answered my own question--looks like I do have to use the 2Go in hotspot mode?  Now it shows up in the UPnP devices.  But my phone doesn't have an internet connection for Qobuz.  Sorry, I am sure this was covered before, but can someone remind me of the punchlines here?



If you are on your home network, it should show up without being in hotspot mode (assuming you did the setup of the 2Go correctly). However there is something strange happening with the 2Go that it not always showing up. To fix this, you need to power off and power on the device again.

If you are outside, you can use Hotspot from you phone. If you want to use the hotspot of the 2GO (rather than your phone) and still have internet, search the Poly thread called "hybrid" mode.

I don't remember the exact details (as I set this up a long time ago) of this procedure but it allows the phone to use the hotspot of the Poly while having mobile internet. I see no reason why it should not work also for the 2Go also.


----------



## hptubes

OK, thanks for the quick reply.  Thank you, the H2Go reboot did in fact make it visible! 

FWIW, I clearly don't understand UPnP, but different devices are slowly and randomly popping up now (my Rossini DAC just showed up for the first time after the H2Go reboot--I know that's coincidental!).  Devices that showed up earlier this morning aren't there now as well.  I suppose perhaps the devices themselves have to periodically broadcast themselves as available?


----------



## ubs28

hptubes said:


> OK, thanks for the quick reply.  Thank you, the H2Go reboot did in fact make it visible!
> 
> FWIW, I clearly don't understand UPnP, but different devices are slowly and randomly popping up now (my Rossini DAC just showed up for the first time after the H2Go reboot--I know that's coincidental!).  Devices that showed up earlier this morning aren't there now as well.  I suppose perhaps the devices themselves have to periodically broadcast themselves as available?



All my devices are always available via UPnP. But I never used the 2GO with Mconnect considering I had to work from home.

However if you are doing this from home, perhaps try something like Roon which seem to be quite popular around here. Some people say that limiting the bit-depth to 24-bits works best with Roon, so it is something worth to try out.


----------



## hptubes

Yeah, agreed--I use Roon at home too, which finds it immediately once it's online, and seems to sound great.  I was more curious as to the Qobuz solution folks were using outside of their home networks.  I was using Airplay directly from Qobuz app, the but others seem to feel the MConnect solution might sound better.  Will experiment.


----------



## ubs28 (Aug 22, 2020)

hptubes said:


> Yeah, agreed--I use Roon at home too, which finds it immediately once it's online, and seems to sound great.  I was more curious as to the Qobuz solution folks were using outside of their home networks.  I was using Airplay directly from Qobuz app, the but others seem to feel the MConnect solution might sound better.  Will experiment.



Yeah, for outside use you are stuck with Mconnect. That is until Chord decides to come with a real app (something that we asked at the beginning of the Chord Poly already).

If you stream high-resolution audio (192khz) from Qobuz, then Mconnect is the only option as Airplay does not support such high sample rates.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Hi guys, sorry. I'm late to the party! Anyway, here I am.


     



Maybe somebody could help me out. I thought I could use the ethernet connection to access the microSD card from my computer (Mac). But if I connect the two, the Chord device shows up under network but there is no real connection.

It should be possible, right? I can use the ethernet port to connect 2Go as NAS so the direct link should work too. Sorry if my logic fails - network IT stuff is not my fourté. 😅


----------



## HuoYuanJia (Aug 23, 2020)

HuoYuanJia said:


> I thought I could use the ethernet connection to access the microSD card from my computer (Mac). But if I connect the two, the Chord device shows up under network but there is no real connection.



It doesn't seem to work via Finder in Mac but JRiver Media Center can load the library from 2Go and also output it through Hugo 2. So far, so good. But is there a way I can organize the music library? E.g. add and remove files? JRiver doesn't seem to be able to do that...

Just adding another photo for good measure.


----------



## No Disc

Is there a 2Yu release date?   What is the expected gain from adding it to the Hugo/2Go?


----------



## radnor

No Disc said:


> Is there a 2Yu release date?   What is the expected gain from adding it to the Hugo/2Go?


2BIG4U


----------



## LCMusicLover

No Disc said:


> Is there a 2Yu release date?   What is the expected gain from adding it to the Hugo/2Go?


I don’t think there’s any point pairing 2Yu w/ Hugo2. It’s intended to allow the 2Go to stream to other DACs.

I mean you could obviously do it, but since the 2Go is designed to feed Hugo2 directly, there’s no need to stick the 2Yu in-between them.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Can anyone shed some light upon how I’d add public WiFi such as Starbucks or library network to 2GO ? The verification page doesn’t show up when I tried to add the WiFi on the go figure app. @Matt Bartlett @Currawong @Mojo ideas


----------



## phillevy (Aug 24, 2020)

Alex Pi said:


> Can anyone shed some light upon how I’d add public WiFi such as Starbucks or library network to 2GO ? The verification page doesn’t show up when I tried to add the WiFi on the go figure app. @Matt Bartlett @Currawong @Mojo ideas


Not sure if there is a solution to this, but a workaround is to use your phone to log in, and create a wifi bridge to share the network. Most modern Android phones can do this (but not Apple).


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> Yes, but when you're out and about using your phone as a hotspot guess what happens to your phone battery? Carrying around a charging brick for the phone defeats the purpose of the phone being physically free as a phone should be.
> 
> Just to summarise previous discussion on this:
> 
> ...


It is with great pleasure that I am able to report significant progress on this use case of the hugo 2go functioning as a DAP controlled by gofigure. 

I found out quite by chance that using gofigure over BLE is so tragically slow to load the playlists is not because gofigure is slow or that the 2go is slow but because BLE ITSELF IS SLOW. 

If I connect gofigure using the phone as a WiFi hotspot then gofigure first connects to the phone much more rapidly and then loads the playlists extremely rapidly compared to using BLE. 

This means that even though gofigure disconnects after a short time and forgets all the playlists, reconnecting and reloading the playlists is a much less painful experience over WiFi than over BLE. 

The importance of using gofigure in this use case is that when gofigure has issued the command to the 2go to play a playlist then the 2go will play the WHOLE playlist WITHOUT gofigure needing to be connected while this happens. MALP, BubbleUPnP etc will not do this. If you try disconnecting them partway through a playlist then one or two tracks will play and after that the music stops. 

This is a very important feature of the gofigure playlists and I hope to God that Chord does NOT DO ANYTHING to break this in future releases of the app or the 2go firmware.

Therefore, having started a playlist I can now switch off the hotspot on my phone so saving the battery and knowing that switching the hotspot on again and reloading the playlists with gofigure will be a much quicker process. 

The only fly in this ointment so far is that gofigure can sometimes be a little flaky in reloading the playlists when reconnecting and it tries to deny that the sd card has any playlists on it. Sometimes a few retries are needed. While this is happening the 2go can be still playing a playlist from the previous connection and so the utterly bizarre situation then arises that the 2go is DENYING the existence of any playlists on the sd card while still actually PLAYING one of them at the SAME time. 

Despite this I feel like a real breakthrough has been made and I'm now much happier about this my principal use case.


----------



## LCMusicLover

SteveHulk said:


> ...then the 2go will play the WHOLE playlist WITHOUT gofigure needing to be connected while this happens. MALP, BubbleUPnP etc will not do this. If you try disconnecting them partway through a playlist then one or two tracks will play and after that the music stops...


Rigelian also does this.  And it's much more full-featured than GoFigure.  Although you do need GoFigure to change between sd cards and to re-index cards if you change them (add/delete music or playlists). I believe it's because Rigelian (and GoFigure I assume) set up to run MPD (Music Player Daemon) sessions. MPD uses a client-server architecture. The client is the app on your phone while the server is MPD running on the H2go. Once the client configures the server with a playlist and begins play, the server continues without need of further input from the client.  

Of course Rigelian is iOS only and I see you use an Android device. I do see that there are several MPD players available on the PlayStore.  Searching for 'mpd app for android' on google got me a lot of hits ... MPDroid, M.A.L.P, MPD Remote ...

I only bring this up because this is my primary use-case as well.  And I was so dissatisfied with the functionality provided through GoFigure that I was seriously considering returning the device despite my very positive feelings about its sound. I do still wish there were play/pause and next and previous buttons on the remote for when I'm listening at home.


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 24, 2020)

LCMusicLover said:


> Of course Rigelian is iOS only and I see you use an Android device. I do see that there are several MPD players available on the PlayStore.  Searching for 'mpd app for android' on google got me a lot of hits ... MPDroid, M.A.L.P, MPD Remote ...


Yes, I use Android only.

Those apps you mention do not allow playback of a playlist to continue when they are disconnected, even if the playlist is on an sd card in the 2go. They only connect via WiFi therefore the WiFi has to remain on when out and about for the music to continue which, for reasons that I have detailed before, is a total no-no for me.

I have found a viable solution for my use case which does not involve anything from Apple. If you read back over my contributions here you would realise the lengths to which I went to make this rig work as a DAP with my Android phone. If I had had to choose between using the 2go with an Apple product and sending the 2go back then it would have gone back ages ago as did the Poly when I realised that gofigure then was IOS only. I loathe all things Apple WITH A PASSION.


----------



## LCMusicLover

SteveHulk said:


> ...Those apps you mention do not allow playback of a playlist to continue when they are disconnected, even if the playlist is on an sd card in the 2go. They only connect via WiFi therefore the WiFi has to remain on when out and about for the music to continue which, for reasons that I have detailed before, is a total no-no for me.
> 
> I have found a viable solution for my use case which does not involve anything from Apple. If you read back over my contributions here you would realise the lengths to which I went to make this rig work as a DAP with my Android phone...


I wasn't trying to suggest that you should switch to an iPhone.  Just suggesting that a proper MPD client on your Android should be able to do the same thing.  Don't know why they don't -- poor implementations on the client side I guess. Key point is that it works on the server (H2go) side. Also, that there are ways around the (many) deficiencies of GoFigure.

And yes, I have read of your struggles and ... _I feel your pain!_

Seriously, as I posted here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15783886

this device is not for the 'faint of heart'. Sounds great though.


> Yes, I use Android only.
> .
> .
> .
> I loathe all things Apple WITH A PASSION.


Well, to each his or her own 

Personally, I find Android devices annoying because I'm so used to the way iOS does things.  On the other hand, I programmed for a company which required that we only submit code once it worked on both Windows and Mac, so I get how difficult Apple makes some things (and how easy other things are).

Anyway, good luck -- seems like you're making progress.  I was quite pleased when I was finally able to quit messing around with the technology and just enjoy the music.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> The only fly in this ointment so far is that gofigure can sometimes be a little flaky in reloading the playlists when reconnecting and it tries to deny that the sd card has any playlists on it. Sometimes a few retries are needed. While this is happening the 2go can be still playing a playlist from the previous connection and so the utterly bizarre situation then arises that the 2go is DENYING the existence of any playlists on the sd card while still actually PLAYING one of them at the SAME time.


I was getting the 'no playlists exist' message a few months back with Poly (Note the iOS version of GoFigure worked correctly, but the Android version displayed the error message).
The number of playlists would show up correctly on the GoFigure general settings screen, but the 'no playlists exist' message appeared on the Music screen.
It took a few PMs with Matt, testing suggested 'cures' before we identified the short-term workaround.
This was that if the 'no playlists exist' message appeared, to then select the radio tab, then select one of the listed stations, but then return to the music tab, and the playlists were now visible.

This 'bug' was cured in the next update.

It would be interesting to know if the same short-term workaround, works for you for the 2Go.


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> I was getting the 'no playlists exist' message a few months back with Poly (Note the iOS version of GoFigure worked correctly, but the Android version displayed the error message).
> The number of playlists would show up correctly on the GoFigure general settings screen, but the 'no playlists exist' message appeared on the Music screen.
> It took a few PMs with Matt, testing suggested 'cures' before we identified the short-term workaround.
> This was that if the 'no playlists exist' message appeared, to then select the radio tab, then select one of the listed stations, but then return to the music tab, and the playlists were now visible.
> ...


I noticed something similar: I would go to the wireless tab and then come back and lo the playlists would appear. It is some kind of initialization bug. Such bugs are very common. If they fixed the bug before then it is a shame that somehow, in firmware version 1.0.3, they have managed to reintroduce it.


----------



## Luvdac

HuoYuanJia said:


> JRiver Media Center can load the library from 2Go and also output it through Hugo 2.


How did you get jriver to see the sd cards in 2go? I would love this functionality.


----------



## Luvdac

Luvdac said:


> How did you get jriver to see the sd cards in 2go? I would love this functionality.


Never mind, I figured it out. Thanks though for setting me onto this possibility with jriver.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Luvdac said:


> How did you get jriver to see the sd cards in 2go? I would love this functionality.


Although you already figured it out, it might be interesting for others too. So here is the 3-step-guide on the wiki: https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/D...28DAC.27s_connected_via_DLNA_over_ethernet.29


----------



## hardinge

LCMusicLover said:


> I do still wish there were play/pause and next and previous buttons on the remote for when I'm listening at home.



A thousand times yes! Or a new dedicated remote just for that (and shuffle all). I think i asked way back and was told not possible. I only hope that the 2yu delay is to make the ball buttons function this way when it’s connected... 😏


----------



## Jimjim77

hardinge said:


> A thousand times yes! Or a new dedicated remote just for that (and shuffle all). I think i asked way back and was told not possible. I only hope that the 2yu delay is to make the ball buttons function this way when it’s connected... 😏


I think the delay is only due to the covid and the desire to launch the 2Yu in September. But who knows...


----------



## tret

Currawong said:


> Those of you getting vinyl-like clicks and pops with Roon, can you try this and tell me if it works?
> 
> Go into the Device Settings for the Hugo 2 in Roon, and set the maximum bits to 24 instead of 32.  So far it has stopped the clicks and pops for me.



How common is this problem for 2Go users and are the clicks and pops really frequent and obvious or are they difficult to make out? I don't think I've experienced this yet in the ~3 weeks I've been using mine, hence my inquiry.


----------



## joshnor713

tret said:


> How common is this problem for 2Go users and are the clicks and pops really frequent and obvious or are they difficult to make out? I don't think I've experienced this yet in the ~3 weeks I've been using mine, hence my inquiry.



It's regular, though random. I'd say the issue is common, though several like you have said they haven't heard it.

I'm not sure if it may be due to hearing or resolving headphones, or a combination of both. It's hard to imagine that this is a hardware problem with some folks getting lucky. Chord even said themselves that it's a software thing, trying to fix it in firmware v1.0 but failing.


----------



## Currawong

It has come back again with me, so I'm considering that my experiment has failed. I'm going to try some other things on my network to see if they help.


----------



## hardinge

tret said:


> How common is this problem for 2Go users and are the clicks and pops really frequent and obvious or are they difficult to make out? I don't think I've experienced this yet in the ~3 weeks I've been using mine, hence my inquiry.


Loud and clear for me. Louder than the music often.  At least one every track. Dynamic tracks it’s up to half a dozen. Unbearable but just have to wait for a fix.


----------



## hptubes

For some reason I've never heard any pops and clicks.  I've had all the other issues mentioned though.


----------



## tret

hardinge said:


> Loud and clear for me. Louder than the music often.  At least one every track. Dynamic tracks it’s up to half a dozen. Unbearable but just have to wait for a fix.



I definitely would notice this. My hearing isn't the best, have moderate tinnitus in my right ear, but that would be super obvious. Sorry to hear you're dealing with this, hope the fix comes soon!


----------



## Ards

tret said:


> How common is this problem for 2Go users and are the clicks and pops really frequent and obvious or are they difficult to make out? I don't think I've experienced this yet in the ~3 weeks I've been using mine, hence my inquiry.



Still there for me.


----------



## gryffe (Aug 26, 2020)

Ards said:


> Still there for me.


Can't say I've ever really noticed the pops and clicks for all the time I've had 2Go. Listen via various sources - Roon, Audirvana, MPD players etc. This morning however I noticed a few pops and clicks when listening to micro SD tracks on the 2Go via Jriver MC. Switched to Arcams Music Life app to listen to the SD tracks and no pops and clicks.
Could it be the particular music player that people use that is causing pops and clicks?


----------



## Doody

tret said:


> How common is this problem for 2Go users and are the clicks and pops really frequent and obvious or are they difficult to make out? I don't think I've experienced this yet in the ~3 weeks I've been using mine, hence my inquiry.


incredibly variable, apparently. i get them in small bursts - but only once every few weeks. it's something about the server or the network activity or who knows what - lots of variables, apparently.

so infrequent for me that i can deal with it - until hopefully it gets addressed.

doody


----------



## Jimjim77

Jimjim77 said:


> I think the delay is only due to the covid and the desire to launch the 2Yu in September. But who knows...


@Matt Bartlett, we are almost in September. Now you can disclose the 2Yu release date


----------



## MarkParity

@Jimjim77 Totally based on past experience, no he can't and no he won't. But you never know one day he might surprise us.


----------



## hptubes

Is it fair to say that folks who are getting the pops and clicks are mostly getting them when playing from SD cards, but not from streaming?  Or am I imagining that pattern?

I'm curious as I have not successfully played from an SD card yet, but may try to get that going this weekend, and I will definitely watch for that if I do successfully get it working.


----------



## joshnor713 (Aug 27, 2020)

hptubes said:


> Is it fair to say that folks who are getting the pops and clicks are mostly getting them when playing from SD cards, but not from streaming?  Or am I imagining that pattern?
> 
> I'm curious as I have not successfully played from an SD card yet, but may try to get that going this weekend, and I will definitely watch for that if I do successfully get it working.



No. I get them in any case. Streaming via Android With Bubble on Tidal or SD card. Same with my work iPhone with Airplay. WiFi or hotspot. It's always there. Haven't tried ethernet, but I never plan to use it that way.

And I'll also note that I've upgraded my router recently and haven't had any change with the pops/clicks.


----------



## tret

joshnor713 said:


> No. I get them in any case. Streaming via Android With Bubble on Tidal or SD card. Same with my work iPhone with Airplay. WiFi or hotspot. It's always there. Haven't tried ethernet, but I never plan to use it that way.



The varying experiences is the strange part, to me anyway. Based on this it may be related to the 2Go's processing of the data before sending over USB or even an issue w/ the USB connection itself. I really, really hope Chord can get this resolved for those of you affected.


----------



## Ciggavelli

I get pops and clicks with every single input, streaming, sd card, Ethernet, Roon. Everything. Some days it’s is really bad (like today with me) and other times I’ll only get a pop or click like a few times during a listening session.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Ciggavelli said:


> I get pops and clicks with every single input, streaming, sd card, Ethernet, Roon. Everything. Some days it’s is really bad (like today with me) and other times I’ll only get a pop or click like a few times during a listening session.


My only two use cases are playing from SD card or streaming from my iDevices via Airplay.  

That said, I've had no pops or clicks.


----------



## hptubes

Yeah, I'm really sorry for the folks who are getting them...I can't make sense of that.  Especially if it's somewhat intermittent across that many sources and not consistent day-to-day.  It would be interesting to get two different-behaving ones together in the same location and see if it's at all location-specific, or if it's device-specific.


----------



## joshnor713

hptubes said:


> It would be interesting to get two different-behaving ones together in the same location and see if it's at all location-specific, or if it's device-specific.



That is such a great idea. It would narrow down if it's a hardware problem or not.

I'd actually be willing to volunteer if it's a trustworthy person on here.


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Aug 28, 2020)

joshnor713 said:


> That is such a great idea. It would narrow down if it's a hardware problem or not.
> 
> I'd actually be willing to volunteer if it's a trustworthy person on here.


It is commendable, but this problem should be quickly resolved in Chord Electronics, and six months have passed since the release of 2Go.
Most likely this is a hardware-software problem!
For accurate diagnostics, you need the exact name of the network equipment (router), the speed and type of Internet connection, software (for example Roon), music file format (bitrate) on which these problems arise. Then Chord Electronics will be able to organize this information and find a solution or advise what is best not to use (routers, programs, etc.).
I don’t understand why it wasn’t done yet by Chord Electronics?!


----------



## hptubes

joshnor713 said:


> That is such a great idea. It would narrow down if it's a hardware problem or not.
> 
> I'd actually be willing to volunteer if it's a trustworthy person on here.



PM.


----------



## hptubes

Sorry, I've only been following this thread for the last 6 weeks or so, and I've had my 2Go almost the whole time.  

Can folks remind us if anyone had pops/clicks with JUST the Hugo2, or was this behavior once the 2Go came out?


----------



## MarkParity

hptubes said:


> Sorry, I've only been following this thread for the last 6 weeks or so, and I've had my 2Go almost the whole time.
> 
> Can folks remind us if anyone had pops/clicks with JUST the Hugo2, or was this behavior once the 2Go came out?


Pops and clicks are related to 2Go only. I've never heard any with the Hugo2 by itself from any of the inputs and even including setups using Raspberry Pi's etc with DLNA over Wifi and Ethernet.


----------



## jarnopp

LCMusicLover said:


> My only two use cases are playing from SD card or streaming from my iDevices via Airplay.
> 
> That said, I've had no pops or clicks.


Do you use Roon at all?  I’m wondering if it’s caused by some sort of interaction of multiple services on the network?  Maybe people who don’t have Roon running at all, regardless of playback mode, don’t experience these?


----------



## hptubes

I'm running Roon and I don't get them at all.  I have a super congested network as well, with sometimes over 100 devices online.  I do get the Roon dropouts with higher resolution/upsampling, so I'm not without issues--just not the popping and clicking (want to type "popping and locking" there!).


----------



## Doody

hptubes said:


> Is it fair to say that folks who are getting the pops and clicks are mostly getting them when playing from SD cards, but not from streaming?  Or am I imagining that pattern?
> 
> I'm curious as I have not successfully played from an SD card yet, but may try to get that going this weekend, and I will definitely watch for that if I do successfully get it working.


From SD card. From streaming.

Doody


----------



## LCMusicLover

jarnopp said:


> Do you use Roon at all?  I’m wondering if it’s caused by some sort of interaction of multiple services on the network?  Maybe people who don’t have Roon running at all, regardless of playback mode, don’t experience these?


No Roon, sorry.


----------



## jonnyt

My connection remains garbage but once it’s playing, I hardly ever get pops and clicks. 95% roon, 5% SD card


----------



## muski

Ards said:


> Still there for me.


And me. Super jarring when it happens...


----------



## hardinge

muski said:


> And me. Super jarring when it happens...


Classical music is a no go atm. I find myself bracing at the sound of it. Will definitely get a dozen during classical.


----------



## jarnopp

LCMusicLover said:


> No Roon, sorry.


That supports my theory. No Roon and no PNC.


----------



## gryffe (Aug 29, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> That supports my theory. No Roon and no PNC.


Are you saying that you think that even if Roon is only just running in the background it can cause pops and clicks when playing back from SD cards, or Audirvana, Tidal etc?


----------



## hptubes

jarnopp said:


> That supports my theory. No Roon and no PNC.



I'm not totally following.  There are people (like me) that are running Roon and not getting pops and clicks.  What are the other services that you think might be combining to make the cause the issue if Roon is running on the network but not being used?  I can try to test.

Again, I've never had pops and clicks in two different houses/two different types of networks, with one of the networks heavily running Roon AND a crazy amount of devices at all times.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

hptubes said:


> Again, I've never had pops and clicks in two different houses/two different types of networks, with one of the networks heavily running Roon AND a crazy amount of devices at all times.


All right!
What's your lowest internet speed for Wi-Fi? How many devices do you have at the same time with Wi-Fi and a wired connection when you are using 2Go?
Thank!


----------



## hptubes

Dalmonegrig said:


> All right!
> What's your lowest internet speed for Wi-Fi? How many devices do you have at the same time with Wi-Fi and a wired connection when you are using 2Go?
> Thank!



When I checked last night via Fing, I had 68 devices actively connected. We stream to every tv and often have 3 on at a time (I watch sports with the sound off and stream music instead), so the TVs and online gaming are the primary consumers of bandwidth aside from Roon.


----------



## jarnopp

gryffe said:


> Are you saying that you think that even if Roon is only just running in the background it can cause pops and clicks when playing back from SD cards, or Audirvana, Tidal etc?



Yes, it was just a theory that maybe multiple audio services are conflicting on the network somehow, since unlike Poly, 2Go does not require the switching into and out of Roon mode.


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Aug 29, 2020)

hptubes said:


> When I checked last night via Fing, I had 68 devices actively connected. We stream to every tv and often have 3 on at a time (I watch sports with the sound off and stream music instead), so the TVs and online gaming are the primary consumers of bandwidth aside from Roon.


What's your lowest internet speed for Wi-Fi (can be checked on your phone)?
Please answer the question above, everyone who does not have a problem with clicks (pops) on 2Go.
Thank!


----------



## hptubes

Apologies, I was in the car and missed the first part of your question.  My speeds are pretty high--they were 60 mbps when I got the 2Go, but I've recently upgraded and I just got 210 mpbs.


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Jan 8, 2021)

stretchneck said:


> I consistently get over 100 megabits per second (i.e as good as wired *100mbps* ethernet).  So anyway, what I am suggesting is that it’s the Orbi mesh system that allows this type of performance on 2.4 ghz - DSD no problems.  I am sure that without Orbi then yes it may well be problematic.
> Auralic make similar recommendation for their old Aries Wireless Streaming Bridge.  DSD64 and DSD128 over WiFi, Auralic recommends using a router with 802.11n MIMO support.  So 5GHz isn't strictly needed, but you have to have a very good / robust 802.11n system to maintain high/constant bitrate.





Currawong said:


> Streaming from Roon, I've had one brief drop-out during the last half-an-hour or so. My Mac Mini, which has the Roon library on it, shows Roon as sending about 1.2 MB/sec (*96 Mbit/sec*).





hptubes said:


> My speeds are pretty high--they were *60 mbps* when I got the 2Go, but I've recently upgraded and I just got *210 mpbs*.





NYanakiev said:


> *I am happy to report that the intermittent connectivity issues *I was having with "Tidal loading slowly" and hires tracks refusing to play from my audio server to 2Go *on my home network were due to the router I was using*.
> I was a bit perplexed as to how Tidal/Roon can be having issues like that when I have a *300mbps* connection.
> Getting a much more capable router has fixed this (for now);



Thank you for the answer.
Now we know one characteristic for the correct operation of 2Go - Internet connection speed when working via Wi-Fi should be at least *60 MbPS*.


I looked through the topic (87 pages), collected useful information in one place, for the stable operation of 2Go. Maybe someone will help!


jarnopp said:


> That’s why I like Roon (https://kb.roonlabs.com/RAAT)





NYanakiev said:


> Bit perfect mode wasn’t set to ON in GoFigure





enragedlemon said:


> I have a multi-access point network at home with access point-steering enabled (similar to a mesh network but based on enterprise gear) and the issue seems to happen when I cross from one access point to another. The song currently player will finish to the end and then mConnect will warn that the renderer stopped responding. I note that the DLNA and MPD servers still remain visible and connectable as does the AirPlay service - it is literally just the UPnP/DLNA renderer that seems to crash.





Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi all,
> The other issues reported with M Connect and mesh networks we are looking at. We can reproduce
> the issue with M Connect on a single newer iPhone XS but with Android and an older
> iPhone 7 there is no issue. Interestingly it is related to something on this particular phone as other colleagues
> ...





Matt Bartlett said:


> However it's better all round to use DLNA/MPD/Roon/Airplay if possible as these all support much higher resolution playback and do not use compression.





NYanakiev said:


> I use *MConnect* for its Tidal+Qobuz integrtions and *Rigelian* for SD card playback. However, I use *Roon* 90% of the time.
> Works great.





PANURUS said:


> I use *BubbleUpnp* with Qobuz or with the SDcard of in my S8.





Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @mrandery If you don't want to use WiFi then yes the only option would be Bluetooth. However you can still use WiFi on the go (or at home/office if you like) in one of 2 ways. The first is to switch on 2Go's hotspot which will broadcast a WiFi signal that you connect your phone to. The second is to switch on the hotspot mode on your phone and connect 2Go to that instead. Both these options will allow you to use Airplay to stream offline content from Qobuz/Tidal. You can also use it for DLNA/UPnP and in most cases Roon as well. Hope that helps.





ZappaMan said:


> I think it’s imagined that there are *2 main use cases*.
> Use within the home, then 2go is a Roon end point.
> Use outside the home, then the sd cards become the music storage and playback is through various other apps.





TKpurple said:


> *Try to avoid situation when you listen and charge at the same time when battery is fully discharged.* I think these are the only rules to be followed.





DaddyWhale said:


> I ended up using *MAFA* on Android as my mpd client.





DaddyWhale said:


> I use dlna (BubbleUPnP app on Android) to access all my music on Google Drive. On WiFi I have problems playing high-bandwidth files (24-176). That's why I've decided to move to a mesh WiFi. I imagine this would not be a problem with Ethernet.





Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi Doody,
> _Q: Is there a way to 'reboot' the 2go? To power-cycle it?_
> MB: Yes there are 2 options:
> 1. Remove the charger and make sure Hugo2 is switched off. Wait until all the lights go out on 2Go and then switch Hugo back on.
> ...





Ards said:


> *That's a network issue.* Roon is *very* sensitive to network delays. If there is congestion or delays in the network (quite likely over wifi) then Roon will be unhappy.





Malcyg said:


> I generally have no problems but, occasionally, I have seen the slow loading message in Roon and it can be very frustrating when it is persistent.
> 1) Give your Roon core and the Roon endpoint device - H2Go in this case - *the highest priority service under QoP* rules if your router has this facility.





Matt Bartlett said:


> This really *depends on your router*. Some routers will isolate 5Ghz, 2.4GHz and Ethernet so the network messages you need for audio renderers and servers do not get through. Other routers will treat everything as a single network and you can have your phone/computer on 5Ghz and 2Go on 2.4Ghz without any issue at all.





Peter Hyatt said:


> I reset 2Go, deleted & reinstalled Go Figure and started anew.
> 2Go working seamlessly in all regards.
> This is what I’ve been waiting for.





miketlse said:


> Chord were using these cards
> Buying advice


----------



## hardinge

Please please please can chord release a v2 2go with physical buttons. One to switch between connection (ether, wifi, bluetooth, hotspot) and another for play/pause, shuffle SD, next. I've spent  far too many hours putting in an ethernet cable and then pulling it out, then putting it back in, then pulling it out. Turning off and then turning on. The auto switching on the 2go doesn't work so please please give us some control (and sanity).


----------



## SteveHulk

hardinge said:


> Please please please can chord release a v2 2go with physical buttons. One to switch between connection (ether, wifi, bluetooth, hotspot) and another for play/pause, shuffle SD, next. I've spent  far too many hours putting in an ethernet cable and then pulling it out, then putting it back in, then pulling it out. Turning off and then turning on. The auto switching on the 2go doesn't work so please please give us some control (and sanity).


I suppose a physical button to switch between connection modes could be possible as an add-on to the 2go. 

I think that the other buttons that you require are not possible. 

The design paradigm of the 2go is that it hosts an MPD that is controlled over a network by another device. That device provides a screen, gui, and os which is used to view and select the music to be played. That device then sends instructions to the 2go which result in the selected tracks being actually played. As such there is no native support within the 2go for the functions that you describe. For what you describe to be possible the whole design concept of the 2go would have to be ditched and redone from scratch. 

What you are describing is essentially a self-contained DAP. The Hugo 2go is simply not a self-contained DAP.


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Aug 30, 2020)

hardinge said:


> Please please please can chord release a v2 2go


Let them solve all the problems that arise with v1 2go!

2Go requires a USB pass-through to connect to devices (PC, phone) via USB without having to disconnect 2Go from Hugo 2.


----------



## hptubes

Mid-afternoon yesterday my buddy and I assembled and then listened to two different open baffle speakers that he had built for me for our second home.  We used the H2Go wirelessly to listen to Airplayed Pandora and Tidal via my iphone's apps for most of the time we were assembling the speakers--probably 3 hours in total.  I don't recall any issues, and both devices were connected via my Orbi network.  No popping/clicking (which I've never gotten), and no drop outs in play (which I have gotten from the beginning periodically).  In fairness, there was very little other network activity for that time as my wife and kids weren't with us, so no TVs, no PS4, etc.  Nest cameras, garage door opener, and Hue lights would have been connected.  I'm getting about 150 mbps there.  I do NOT have Roon running there at the moment.

Then last night, my buddy and I did a dac shootout in my main home.  It was right after i took the speed test from my phone, and posted to this thread the 200 mbps speed at the time.  Other than the Rossini (which is directly connected to the network through my Antipodes stack via ethernet, and controlled via Roon), the rest of the dacs were not online aside from the Chord.  We used Roon to stream a number of local and Qobuz/Tidal tracks to a total of 7 dacs.  We connected the Chord wirelessly with the H2Go which is my normal usage of this device.  The rest of the DACs (again, aside from the Rossini), were fed the audio signal via a coax cable out of the Antipodes stack.

As expected (by me), Roon itself did pretty well across the couple of hour period, giving the slow Qobuz loading error 1-2 times, but as a new song was loading.  With all dacs except the H2Go, this was ok as it happened as we switched to new tracks and only for a brief second.  Again, it was very sporadic.

But yes, you guessed it, when we did the Chord Hugo2/2Go testing, we got pauses in play in the middle of the 3rd song, even with no upsampling/high-rez files.  No popping/clicking, but the usual song delay dropouts many have experienced with regular use, in the middle of the track.  It required hitting play again.  

This doesn't prove anything new, just re-confirming the behavior in my two networks.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Gets lost in all the ‘connectivity pain’, but just want to reiterate how great this thing sounds if you can get it to play music. Utopia, Auteur, Hedd, RAD-0, HEKse, all well-driven w/ sonic character retained. Even plenty of juice for Hedd (between green & blue volume).

Also, I had the GoFigure-won’t-connect problem from my iPad last night. Sees the device and when you select it it starts connecting, but then the progress bar never progresses. ‘Forget this device’ solved the problem again.


----------



## tret

Agreed, it sounds great and with some effort and the right wireless setup it can be rock solid. In my case, I have a Ubiquiti Unifi network w/ 3x access points and have done the following to get a near perfect solution (solid 99% of the time).

Restricted access to the 2.4Ghz radio to my Chord 2Go, all other devices (~25 or so) in my household are on 5Ghz. Doing this reduces 2.4Ghz congestion and interference.
Surveyed the neighbor's wireless networks and set my 2.4Ghz network to the channel w/ the fewest number of networks. This also helps reduce congestion and interference.
I noticed that automatic access point switching (as I move around the house) can cause streams to pause or stop so I disabled my 2.4Ghz network on all but the access point closest to my home office, which is where I spend > 90% of my time listening.
Having established the above and achieving good success I decided to add Mojo+Poly for a pocketable option allowing me to wander around the house doing stuff while listening. I created another 2.4Ghz network and enabled it on the central most access point in my home for the Poly. With this, my 2Go and Poly are on separate access points and 2.4Ghz channels. Without having to worry about Access Point switching I'm able to go anywhere in my home with solid Roon streaming to my Poly.

Again, it can require some effort and consideration to get a solid solution but once there it's awesome.


----------



## enragedlemon

tret said:


> Agreed, it sounds great and with some effort and the right wireless setup it can be rock solid. In my case, I have a Ubiquiti Unifi network w/ 3x access points and have done the following to get a near perfect solution (solid 99% of the time).
> 
> Restricted access to the 2.4Ghz radio to my Chord 2Go, all other devices (~25 or so) in my household are on 5Ghz. Doing this reduces 2.4Ghz congestion and interference.
> Surveyed the neighbor's wireless networks and set my 2.4Ghz network to the channel w/ the fewest number of networks. This also helps reduce congestion and interference.
> ...



This essentially echoed my experience with the 2Go as well. The only issue is that in an older house (better built, denser materials) getting consistent coverage is a lot more challenging. When I returned my 2Go and got the FiiO M15 (still awaiting a loner 2go unit to do more testing) I noticed there were some pretty weak zones in the house from where I had to put the APs to accommodate the 2Go. I put everything back into my original arrangement and that problem was solved.

However, it did give me enough to go on to make a sound hypothesis about what may be causing the issues with the 2Go. Based on what we know (the speeds people have reported from from their access points to the 2Go) the wireless chip on the 2Go is one of:

An OG 802.11n chip supporting a single antenna, limited to ~72Mbps.
Is a newer chip but it’s more power efficient to just run in this manner.
Has a compatibility issues with some networks which is resulting in a connection at the lowest-common denominator (a single stream like the first two points).
Firstly I just want to say that none of the above inherently mean that Chord have skimped out or cut corners. Secondly, we are likely only to get an answer about the above if someone from Chord officially responds or someone does a teardown. On to the point, this is a sensible target speed as the stated PCM limit of the 2Go only gets up to ~50Mbps which will more-or less fit into at standard 72Mbps connection (accounting for overheads). Realistically most users won’t listen to music that gets anywhere near that high.

The problem comes when signal strength becomes weaker. There are places in my house that my iPhone 11 Pro and FiiO M15 (and my Hiby R3, and $20 streamer box) work fine where the 2Go did not. When I checked those device connections I did notice degradation in signal quality and connection speed, but as they all connect at much higher speeds (5Ghz, larger band widths, newer protocols, more antennas, etc) they continue to work as normal. The M15 is the perfect example as it’s internal configuration limits it to 2 antennas at ~150Mbps combined and in these weak spots it was still hitting 50Mbps no problems! The 2go however reported under 10Mbps and sometimes lost connection all together. If you take a look in the Chord 2Go manual it makes reference about having a 10m wireless range. I always thought that odd and a likely understatement, but there may be some truth in it for those with larger spaces, older walls, urban density issues, etc. It also means that there are those who aren’t as bothered by those things may never run into issues.

Again, we really, really need Chord to give an official response of some kind other than ‘please contact support’. I have contacted support on a number of occasions for both my (now returned) Poly and 2go and I have to say the experience has been inconsistent at best. This isn’t a COVID problem as it has been going on long before that, though I suspect lockdown hasn’t helped. Head-Fi (thread like this in particular) are incredibly valuable resources for companies like Chord. People here tend to be engaging (either for or against) and moderation means it doesn’t turn into a Facebook comments section. I do not understand the assertion from those on here that we should feel lucky that Chord engages with us on here. Chord is a company that relies on goodwill to sell its products. We are the customers and would-be brand ambassadors. Being in regular contact on here makes good business sense. I noticed a chat in another forum where iFi dropped in randomly to engage. That is good stuff! Chord’s recent radio silence punctuated only by messages either trivialising people’s concerns (suggesting we just plug in the cable) or being downright rude (John) are unhelpful.

This is an expensive device with so much potential (i.e. sound quality when working) so I would expect more public work to try and resolve issues. I would really like to buy one again as the sound and would-be convenience are fantastic. However, as I have said before, how this has been handled in the wider sense has given me some serious second thoughts.


----------



## jonnyt (Aug 31, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> This essentially echoed my experience with the 2Go as well. The only issue is that in an older house (better built, denser materials) getting consistent coverage is a lot more challenging. When I returned my 2Go and got the FiiO M15 (still awaiting a loner 2go unit to do more testing) I noticed there were some pretty weak zones in the house from where I had to put the APs to accommodate the 2Go. I put everything back into my original arrangement and that problem was solved.
> 
> However, it did give me enough to go on to make a sound hypothesis about what may be causing the issues with the 2Go. Based on what we know (the speeds people have reported from from their access points to the 2Go) the wireless chip on the 2Go is one of:
> 
> ...


This 1000 times!

My exact suspicion is that the wifi chip is the cheap one referenced earlier in the thread and basically nopes out as soon as the wifi connection becomes less than perfect, where more modern wifi chips (in our phones, laptops, tablets etc) are fully capable of maintaining a solid connection when wifi signal strength drops below 100%

This is the only way I can explain why some people seem to have no problems (they are lucky and have ideal wifi networks where their 2go has constant access to a full strength signal) and some of us get intermittent problems (because we occasionally have ideal wifi but often the signal strength drops to 90%, 80% strength and the 2go says "no")

It would really be great to get Chord to confirm what the wifi chip in the 2go is and what its capabilities are to put this issue to rest.

@Matt Bartlett  any chance of official word from Chord on the wifi chip to put us all out of our misery?


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Aug 31, 2020)

Note that devices in the 2.4 GHz band may automatically prefer the 20 MHz channel as required by the Wi-Fi Alliance.
Since most smartphones and tablets are equipped with 1x1 Wi-Fi adapters, in this case they will connect at speeds up to 72 Mbps and their real Internet access speed will not exceed 40 Mbps.
Actual Wi ‐ Fi speed varies depending on the number of devices, their distance from the router and interference.
In the 2.4 GHz band, microwave ovens, baby monitors, and other (neighboring) networks interfere most of all - in such conditions, we recommend setting the channel width to 20 MHz and dynamic auto-channel selection in the Wi-Fi router settings.
For critical connections, use the less congested 5 GHz band, but keep in mind that the signal range is physically shorter and is weakened by any obstacles.
The IEEE 802.11n standard allows you to use an open network or a WPA2 AES secured network (set by default). Selecting WEP or WPA security will reduce the maximum wireless speed to 54 Mbps.


----------



## hptubes

tret said:


> Agreed, it sounds great and with some effort and the right wireless setup it can be rock solid. In my case, I have a Ubiquiti Unifi network w/ 3x access points and have done the following to get a near perfect solution (solid 99% of the time).
> 
> Restricted access to the 2.4Ghz radio to my Chord 2Go, all other devices (~25 or so) in my household are on 5Ghz. Doing this reduces 2.4Ghz congestion and interference.
> Surveyed the neighbor's wireless networks and set my 2.4Ghz network to the channel w/ the fewest number of networks. This also helps reduce congestion and interference.
> ...



Are you getting DSD-level streaming to work with no issues then, I assume?


----------



## gryffe

Am I cracking up or have some posts been culled today?


----------



## tret

gryffe said:


> Am I cracking up or have some posts been culled today?



yeah, some were definitely removed. I think it’s @radnor’s fault


----------



## rwelles

It is more important in how each of us conducts ourselves than to point to a specific member.

Here in the States, news is a difficult -- but important -- topic to follow. So much unsubstantiated chatter. I love coming here to counteract that vibe. Much thanks to the moderators in helping to tone down things.

PLEASE let us all be a bit more civil to other other parties.


----------



## tret

For those of you in the US that purchased a case from Valentinum, once shipped how long did it take to arrive from Ukraine?


----------



## jarnopp

tret said:


> For those of you in the US that purchased a case from Valentinum, once shipped how long did it take to arrive from Ukraine?


Everything is a bit f chaos right now.  I ordered a cable from Lavricables (Latvia) and it took a good 3+ weeks or so.


----------



## joshnor713

jarnopp said:


> Everything is a bit f chaos right now.  I ordered a cable from Lavricables (Latvia) and it took a good 3+ weeks or so.



Yeah, about a month to Seattle.


----------



## radnor

tret said:


> yeah, some were definitely removed. I think it’s @radnor’s fault


Darn... I missed all the action!


----------



## MarkParity

radnor said:


> Darn... I missed all the action!


I saw the first post that probably kicked it all off and thought, "here we go again"


----------



## radnor

MarkParity said:


> I saw the first post that probably kicked it all off and thought, "here we go again"


Was busy all day and missed the fun. 🤩


----------



## canfabulous

Dalmonegrig said:


> Let them solve all the problems that arise with v1 2go!
> 
> 2Go requires a USB pass-through to connect to devices (PC, phone) via USB without having to disconnect 2Go from Hugo 2.


Would definitely vote for that!


----------



## radnor

Arguably one of the best synergy HPs for H2go is lcd 4z... there is one for sale in the HP sale thread at a good price.


----------



## Doody

tret said:


> For those of you in the US that purchased a case from Valentinum, once shipped how long did it take to arrive from Ukraine?


With the virus sh1tsh0w - it was like a month - 30 days. Previously I've bought stuff from him that showed within two weeks. They ship quickly - the Ukranian postal system and USPS seem to be highly variable these days.

Doody


----------



## tret

Doody said:


> With the virus sh1tsh0w - it was like a month - 30 days. Previously I've bought stuff from him that showed within two weeks. They ship quickly - the Ukranian postal system and USPS seem to be highly variable these days.
> 
> Doody



Ugh, ok. Thank you (and others) for the responses.


----------



## Doody

tret said:


> Ugh, ok. Thank you (and others) for the responses.


Yeah. That's how I felt too! It's worth the wait though!!!!! Love mine.

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

Doody said:


> Yeah. That's how I felt too! It's worth the wait though!!!!! Love mine.
> 
> Doody



I have the same sentiment. Totally worth the wait and cost. It has held up well. Glad I got it, and would totally buy from the seller again.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

hptubes said:


> Any SQ improvement vs. Airplaying from the Qobuz app on your phone?  I downloaded MConnect but never figured it all out...wondered if it's worth my trying it again to improve the sound?


air play is surprisingly good and convenient ...


----------



## hptubes

Alex Pi said:


> air play is surprisingly good and convenient ...



I agree, and I've had so little issues with it, that I am having a hard time caring about going down another path.  If the SQ was amazingly better through something like MConnect, I would perhaps care to experiment more.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

hptubes said:


> I agree, and I've had so little issues with it, that I am having a hard time caring about going down another path.  If the SQ was amazingly better through something like MConnect, I would perhaps care to experiment more.


I have tried to use Tidal on glider IOS but it doesn't work due to log in credentials or something. Emailed Ed Selley about this and there's nothing they can do.... Pretty annoyed with 2GO sometimes when it doesn't work. When it does, I kind of wish this is the only equipment I'd keep lol...


----------



## rwelles

Alex Pi said:


> I have tried to use Tidal on glider IOS but it doesn't work due to log in credentials or something. Emailed Ed Selley about this and there's nothing they can do.... Pretty annoyed with 2GO sometimes when it doesn't work. When it does, I kind of wish this is the only equipment I'd keep lol...


Development on Glider ended about 2 years ago when @joe28 moved on to other projects. At this point, Glider is what it is. I still use it for mSD playback. Works great for that.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

rwelles said:


> Development on Glider ended about 2 years ago when @joe28 moved on to other projects. At this point, Glider is what it is. I still use it for mSD playback. Works great for that.


I second that. Local playback and clean UI is great on glider


----------



## KHADIS

Hi @all,

inside view of the 2go


----------



## muski

So there it is. The whole project was outsourced to www.disignconsultants.com. I looked them up on the web. Terrifying to think they also make make medical devices. That would take the consequences of network dropouts to another level!

You would think that after the Poly disaster, Chord would have dropped them.


----------



## enragedlemon

KHADIS said:


> Hi @all,
> 
> inside view of the 2go



Well that's it folks. The chip on the 2go based on this picture is https://www.arrow.com/en/products/lbee5kl1dx-883/murata-manufacturing. This states it has a max data rate of 65Mbps, therefore proving my whole theory. The 2go simply does not have the throughput to maintain a stable network connection over distance or in congestion. This would suggest to me that those experiencing poor network performance will not see a resolution owing to there being a serious hardware limitation here.


----------



## rkw (Sep 3, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> The chip on the 2go based on this picture is https://www.arrow.com/en/products/lbee5kl1dx-883/murata-manufacturing. This states it has a max data rate of 65Mbps, therefore proving my whole theory. The 2go simply does not have the throughput to maintain a stable network connection over distance or in congestion.


The problem is not data rate. 65 Mbps is far more than needed for highest resolution audio. 24/192 audio runs at about 9.2 Mbps and even 4K video only needs 25 Mbps. It could be the sensitivity of the receiver or output strength of its transmitter (since it is a two-way protocol), but most likely the firmware is not


----------



## enragedlemon

rkw said:


> 65 Mbps is far more than needed for high resolution audio. The problem is not data rate but the sensitivity of the receiver and/or signal strength of its transmitter (since it is a two-way protocol). 24/192 audio runs at about 9.2 Mbps. Even 4K video only needs 25 Mbps.



See my previous post on this (quoted below). This is a poorly understood issue. Yes 65Mbps is on paper enough for the max bitrate that the 2go supports, but this doesn't account for network overheads, or that as the signal degrades so does the speed. Even my iPhone with its very fast wifi chip and high powered antennas still sees drops in speed in lower signal areas. Remember that more bandwidth means more headroom. The 2Go simply does not have enough headroom. Remember that signal strength and transmission speed are interlinked and in order for you to improve one you must improve the other. Whilst I cannot see from the picture whether aerials are connected to the chip or its fully embedded but either way these are likely the limiting factors for both speed stability.



enragedlemon said:


> On to the point, this is a sensible target speed as the stated PCM limit of the 2Go only gets up to ~50Mbps which will more-or less fit into at standard 72Mbps connection (accounting for overheads). Realistically most users won’t listen to music that gets anywhere near that high.
> 
> The problem comes when signal strength becomes weaker. There are places in my house that my iPhone 11 Pro and FiiO M15 (and my Hiby R3, and $20 streamer box) work fine where the 2Go did not. When I checked those device connections I did notice degradation in signal quality and connection speed, but as they all connect at much higher speeds (5Ghz, larger band widths, newer protocols, more antennas, etc) they continue to work as normal. The M15 is the perfect example as it’s internal configuration limits it to 2 antennas at ~150Mbps combined and in these weak spots it was still hitting 50Mbps no problems! The 2go however reported under 10Mbps and sometimes lost connection all together. If you take a look in the Chord 2Go manual it makes reference about having a 10m wireless range. I always thought that odd and a likely understatement, but there may be some truth in it for those with larger spaces, older walls, urban density issues, etc. It also means that there are those who aren’t as bothered by those things may never run into issues.


----------



## muski

Does anyone know what the wifi chip in the Poly is? And it's max data rate? I find Poly works flawlessly in the same spot where the 2Go fails.


----------



## rkw

enragedlemon said:


> See my previous post on this (quoted below). This is a poorly understood issue. Yes 65Mbps is on paper enough for the max bitrate that the 2go supports, but this doesn't account for network overheads, or that as the signal degrades so does the speed. Even my iPhone with its very fast wifi chip and high powered antennas still sees drops in speed in lower signal areas. Remember that more bandwidth means more headroom. The 2Go simply does not have enough headroom. Remember that signal strength and transmission speed are interlinked and in order for you to improve one you must improve the other. Whilst I cannot see from the picture whether aerials are connected to the chip or its fully embedded but either way these are likely the limiting factors for both speed stability.


Having a chip with higher max data rate doesn't help when there is congestion and the available data rate goes down. There are networking issues but it isn't coming from limitation in the chip's bandwidth. I'm convinced it is not a hardware issue but inability of the firmware to correctly handle the timing issues in a busy network.


----------



## enragedlemon

rkw said:


> Having a chip with higher max data rate doesn't help when there is congestion and the available data rate goes down. There are networking issues but it isn't coming from limitation in the chip's bandwidth. I'm convinced it is not a hardware issue but inability of the firmware to correctly handle the timing issues in a busy network.



Except I’ve isolated the 2go on its own network with nothing else and it still has a problem. I’m running on the same hardware that the company I work for has, on a gigabit fibre connection. There isn’t inherently a congestion issue for my case. It’s purely that it can’t maintain its speed outside of the room I have my AP.

Just to reiterate other devices with higher max speeds don’t have this issue in the same places. I literally watched the connection speed drop from the network monitor as I walked away from the access point.


----------



## rkw

enragedlemon said:


> Just to reiterate other devices with higher max speeds don’t have this issue in the same places. I literally watched the connection speed drop from the network monitor as I walked away from the access point.


The connection speed could be dropping because 2go's WiFi antenna doesn't provide a strong signal or the WiFI chip doesn't have a sensitive receiver. I'm just saying that this is unrelated to the chip's maximum data rate.


----------



## muski

rkw said:


> I'm convinced it is not a hardware issue but inability of the firmware to correctly handle the timing issues in a busy network.


I hope you're correct. That would mean this can be fixed with a software (firmware) update.


----------



## enragedlemon

rkw said:


> The connection speed could be dropping because 2go's WiFi antenna doesn't provide a strong signal or the WiFI chip doesn't have a sensitive receiver. I'm just saying that this is unrelated to the chip's maximum data rate.



As I said, they go hand in hand.


----------



## Scorpio1957

muski said:


> Does anyone know what the wifi chip in the Poly is? And it's max data rate? I find Poly works flawlessly in the same spot where the 2Go fails.




Hi ,

Glad your Poly works flawless for you , however this is my week old Poly connected via Bluetooth to my I Phone with Poly connected in Hotspot Mode, when I eventually get it to connect it sounds fantastic, however it randomly stops playing music at home and when outside, blimey my £100 Shangling Mo is more reliable to play 🎶. Just glad I didn't waste another £1,000 on purchasing 2 Go for my Hugo 2.

Enjoy your music and keep safe.


----------



## ubs28

Scorpio1957 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Glad your Poly works flawless for you , however this is my week old Poly connected via Bluetooth to my I Phone with Poly connected in Hotspot Mode, when I eventually get it to connect it sounds fantastic, however it randomly stops playing music at home and when outside, blimey my £100 Shangling Mo is more reliable to play 🎶. Just glad I didn't waste another £1,000 on purchasing 2 Go for my Hugo 2.
> 
> Enjoy your music and keep safe.



I can confirm the same. Yesterday I had the Poly + Mojo on my desk next to different computers, tablets and phones at the same spot. And the Poly dropped connection while all other devices has super stable connection.

And Chord is not even trying to fix the issues on their side since the last firmware update of the Poly is ages ago.


----------



## Scorpio1957

ubs28 said:


> I can confirm the same. Yesterday I had the Poly + Mojo on my desk next to different computers, tablets and phones at the same spot. And the Poly dropped connection while all other devices has super stable connection.
> 
> And Chord is not even trying to fix the issues on their side since the last firmware update of the Poly is ages ago.




Yes, I totally agree with your comment, like you all my other devices work flawlessly with Bluetooth and Wifi, no dropouts at all only Poly, it's a complete joke!

I have even fed my Hugo 2 via Bluetooth out in London using my Shangling Mo no dropouts at all  but my Poly stopped playing music three times while out gave up and turned it off, unfortunately it's a device you can't rely on to take outside and listen to your music 🎶 on the go.

If only my daily experience of using of using my Mojo/Poly combination was like the guy in the video below, I can only dream and prey.


----------



## jhoneyball

Has Chord support walked away from hereabouts?


----------



## Doody

jhoneyball said:


> Has Chord support walked away from hereabouts?


@Matt Bartlett apparently was redirected to other tasks and isn't checking in much. It used to be nearly-daily he'd review the new posts, but not so any longer. 

Doody


----------



## Jimjim77

Doody said:


> @Matt Bartlett apparently was redirected to other tasks and isn't checking in much. It used to be nearly-daily he'd review the new posts, but not so any longer.
> 
> Doody


He is working on the 2YU 🙄


----------



## Amberlamps (Sep 4, 2020)

jhoneyball said:


> Has Chord support walked away from hereabouts?




If they have. I don't exactly blame them, as for the last few years all they have got from head-fi is crap after crap, even I have been gulity of giving them stick at times but alot of stick they get here *isn't* warranted.

Matt is CEO of Chord now, I doubt he has the time to read and post here nowadays. If anyone can't get their devices to work as intended, use the support@chordelectronics.co.uk instead.

This isn't aimed at you honeyball, but I suspect that a lot of the problems posted here is because of user error, not all are, but a fair whack of them will be.

It's caused by computers and alike being extremely user friendly nowadays and, once things get slightly complicated, folk take a schiit and go nuts on some forum. Apple has alot to answer for and I will admit, gofigure isn't the best app to play with, but even with its quirks, once figured out, it does work.

Chord should of just did what they intended todo with poly and 2go, release it for apple devices only, that way 98.9% of schiit posts aimed at chord on headfi would not of been posted.

This is how I see things, no doubt some folk will think differently, but I'm cool with that, if folk have problems, go to chords website and send a support email.

Ninja edit

I do have empathy for those people who are having difficulties with 2go and 2yu.


----------



## rkw (Sep 4, 2020)

Amberlamps said:


> I suspect that a lot of the problems posted here is because of user error


Seriously? These are not average users. Many of the people posting problems on this thread are highly technical and tech savvy.

Are there any other threads like this on Head-Fi — Poly (over 15,000 posts), 2go (over 4,000 posts) — where over 90% is from customers just trying to get basic function out of the product?


----------



## tret

rkw said:


> Seriously? These are not average users. Many of the people posting problems on this thread are highly technical and tech savvy.
> 
> Are there any other threads like this on Head-Fi — Poly (over 15,000 posts), 2go (over 4,000 posts) where over 90% is from customers just trying to get basic function out of the product?



Agreed


----------



## muski (Sep 6, 2020)

rkw said:


> Seriously? These are not average users. Many of the people posting problems on this thread are highly technical and tech savvy.
> 
> Are there any other threads like this on Head-Fi — Poly (over 15,000 posts), 2go (over 4,000 posts) — where over 90% is from customers just trying to get basic function out of the product?


Also agree. Alas, it's what makes us such good beta alpha testers.


----------



## ubs28 (Sep 5, 2020)

I also disagree with the "user error" statement. If I understand it correctly, there exist some kind of super-duper-mega-hyper router 9000 where the 2GO is flawless on. So apparently my user error is not buying this super-duper-mega-hyper router 9000 for the 2GO, despite all my streaming devices working flawlessly on my current network.

However this is why I am against this super-duper-mega-hyper router 9000 and why I did not bought it yet. The 2Go is a mobile device that should work with every network out there. I cannot go to a random network and then blame the owner of the network that my 2GO is not working as intended because of his user error of not buying the super-duper-mega-hyper router 9000. He will probably laugh at me considering all other devices works fine.

This is a Chord problem rather than user error imo.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

hope chord can do something about it


----------



## Amberlamps

rkw said:


> Seriously? These are not average users. Many of the people posting problems on this thread are highly technical and tech savvy.
> 
> Are there any other threads like this on Head-Fi — Poly (over 15,000 posts), 2go (over 4,000 posts) — where over 90% is from customers just trying to get basic function out of the product?



Poly was a mess when it was first released, now it works as intended, for me it woks flawlessly, and I don't agree that most users here are highly tech savvy.

I'm not saying that there isn't problems with the devices, but folk moaning about and expecting a CEO of a company to post here everyday is messed up.

If said devices are not working as intended, just take them back to the store and get a refund!  Problem solved.


----------



## lawshredpower

Wow, I’m surprised. I sold my Poly and my Hugo 2 after waiting way too much for the 2go. Got the TT2 and I’m super satisfied. I knew the 2go would have a bumpy start but not like this. So I think we can trust Chord when it comes to sound but nothing else? 

I hope you guys can find some way to be happy with the 2go fully working! I can relate to you guys. And I wish nothing but good things to Chord, they always treated super well.

I’ll keep following this because it’s been quite fascinating.


----------



## Jimjim77

About the 2YU, I had an update from Ed :
«_ I am afraid that some of our suppliers have been seriously disrupted which is affecting availability but we are working to resolve this as fast as we can. _»


----------



## AndrewOld

Amberlamps said:


> Poly was a mess when it was first released, now it works as intended, for me it woks flawlessly, and I don't agree that most users here are highly tech savvy.
> 
> I'm not saying that there isn't problems with the devices, but folk moaning about and expecting a CEO of a company to post here everyday is messed up.
> 
> If said devices are not working as intended, just take them back to the store and get a refund!  Problem solved.


You should get a job In Chord Customer Relations Amberlamps. “There’s nothing wrong with the 2Go/Poly, it’s your fault for being stupid, take it back for a refund”. Way to go!


----------



## Amberlamps (Sep 5, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> You should get a job In Chord Customer Relations Amberlamps. “There’s nothing wrong with the 2Go/Poly, it’s your fault for being stupid, take it back for a refund”. Way to go!



Lol, a CR rep for Chord, I wish I was, but you misunderstood the point I was making, poly, it works for me and alot of other people NOW, 2go, well it uses the same software to control it so......and if there was so many problems with 2go, I'm shocked that chord would release it in such a state, especially after polys still birth and the furore that followed.

It is like everything else on internet forums, a device that doesn't work as expected, the small minority of users will make more noise on a forum than the non posting majority users who don't have problems. I'm guilty of doing that myself in the poly thread a few years ago.

Am I saying their isn't problems, no, but the gofigure software does have a slightly steep learning curve ( it's not the greatest app made ) and on top of that, you have a second piece of software to control it with. I'm not saying people are stupid, well, maybe they are, as if they can't get schiit to work and have had weeks and weeks of trying, w.t.f why on earth do they still have it ? Return that schiit.

As for the "there's nothing wrong with 2go/poly", for me and many others, poly works flawlessly now, that wasn't always the case, and in my case, I did return my first poly to the store to get a refund, because it was a p.o.s when first released, which is no longer the case and I can testify to that.

This schiit started because some dude expected matt to be on the forums 24/7, if I was a CEO of a company, the last thing I would do is post on a forum to only get insults and BS in return.

To be honest, after the poly debacle, why did folk not wait to see if it had problems before buying???






Also, Chord are no longer a sponsor of headfi, I wonder why ?


----------



## NYanakiev

Amberlamps said:


> Lol, a CR rep for Chord, I wish I was, but you misunderstood the point I was making, poly, it works for me and alot of other people NOW, 2go, well it uses the same software to control it so......and if there was so many problems with 2go, I'm shocked that chord would release it in such a state, especially after polys still birth and the furore that followed.
> 
> It is like everything else on internet forums, a device that doesn't work as expected, the small minority of users will make more noise on a forum than the non posting majority users who don't have problems. I'm guilty of doing that myself in the poly thread a few years ago.
> 
> ...



All good points...for what it is worth, my 2Go and recently repurchased Poly (after giving up and selling my old Poly months ago), are both working flawlessly and in a variety of network environments.


----------



## Amberlamps

NYanakiev said:


> All good points...for what it is worth, my 2Go and recently repurchased Poly (after giving up and selling my old Poly months ago), are both working flawlessly and in a variety of network environments.



It's good to hear that your poly and 2go work great, I wish I kept my H2, as 2go was high on my new toys to buy list. But my finances dictated that I stick it up on ebay.

I bought it for £1500 and sold it 2 years later for £1300. Happy days.


----------



## phillevy (Sep 5, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> All good points...for what it is worth, my 2Go and recently repurchased Poly (after giving up and selling my old Poly months ago), are both working flawlessly and in a variety of network environments.


2 months in now and I'm still  a happy 2go owner. Admittedly not pushing things to the limit (Roon, MConnect, and Rigelian) up to 192hz/DSD128 no up scaling), but it's pretty much flawless with my mesh wifi. Maybe an odd glitch once in a while, but extremely rare.


----------



## hardinge

muski said:


> Also agree. Alas, it's what makes us such good beta testers.


Not Alpha?


----------



## Luvdac (Sep 6, 2020)

I dusted off my  old aries mini, connected it via WiFi and now serving up tunes as a roon endpoint. Upsampling everything to dsd256 without any problems. THIS from a machine now discontinued and released 4 to 5 years ago if memory serves me right.
WT@#* Chord?
#Edit: oh yeah and it uses the 5ghz band.


----------



## AndrewOld

Luvdac said:


> I dusted off my  old aries mini, connected it via WiFi and now serving up tunes as a roon endpoint. Upsampling everything to dsd256 without any problems. THIS from a machine now discontinued and released 4 to 5 years ago if memory serves me right.
> WT@#* Chord?
> #Edit: oh yeah and it uses the 5ghz band.


My at least ten year old Squeezebox Touch works fine via WiFi as an LMS and Roon endpoint, and it is so old it uses 2.4GHz WiFi. Only makes it up to 96kHz though, and when I used in my kitchen the microwave would upset it. But nonetheless, it shows what can be done. Why was 5GHz WiFi developed if 2.4GHz was so good? Answers on a postcard ...


----------



## Doody

AndrewOld said:


> Why was 5GHz WiFi developed if 2.4GHz was so good? Answers on a postcard ...


Hee hee.

Doody


----------



## Mr. Pnada

Hello,

I had no idea that there was such a good Chord thread on this site until now.

I am interested in purchasing a 2GO and 2YU to use instead of my Mac Mini.
Would like to start off using my internal DAC and upgrade to a Chord DAC in the future.

From my understanding,
think this is the way to do this.

I really do not want to use Roon Software to manage my files and I do not wish  the use Chord's either.

I am trying to find out   of I can use Audirvana withe these Chord Devices?

Have a life time subscription and like the way  it works very much and the SQ.

Please let me know your thoughts?

I saw at he beginning of this thread that some had has issues with Chore products but I think this might have to  do with WiFi issues.
Mine will be hard wired.
There are a lots of posts to read through on this thread.

Most appreciated


----------



## enragedlemon

I swear some people on here have tunnel vision.


----------



## LCMusicLover

enragedlemon said:


> I swear some people on here have tunnel vision.


Meaning ‘I only want to use it the way I want to use it’?

I guess I see both sides:

- Why prevent yourself from enjoying a great piece of equipment just because it doesn’t work exactly how you prefer?

- This stuff is expensive and there are tons of choices — why shouldn’t I look for a device which works the way I prefer?


----------



## enragedlemon

LCMusicLover said:


> Meaning ‘I only want to use it the way I want to use it’?
> 
> I guess I see both sides:
> 
> ...



Kind of. The 2go did not function adequately with me, and I’m a senior IT guy with heaps of expertise I can call on from others, so clearly something is wrong. I’ve just never understood blind devotion to a particular company. Chord did great with the Mojo and Hugo 2 and less great with the Poly and 2go and they need to hear that feedback.

Posters coming on here and banging on about poor Chord being scared to face mean and nasty Head-Fi or whatever. It’s certainly no worse than other social media. Chord is all grown up now and doesn’t need people defending them from us mythical bullies.


----------



## Infoseeker

My 2Go seems to get lowest priority for data off my Netgear router's QoS system. If no other device is playing it runs perfectly. 

When I go to change the priority manually the router can't recognize the 2Go and has it labeled as Other.

I wonder if this router handshake problem is related to people's problems.


----------



## enragedlemon (Sep 7, 2020)

Infoseeker said:


> My 2Go seems to get lowest priority for data off my Netgear router's QoS system. If no other device is playing it runs perfectly.
> 
> When I go to change the priority manually the router can't recognize the 2Go and has it labeled as Other.
> 
> I wonder if this router handshake problem is related to people's problems.



Though I haven’t used QoS at home in years I remember it wasn’t very good for some of the more unusual protocols. Often the routers only come pre-configured with very basic options. You may be better turning it off altogether if you have a fast enough internet connection and make sure any torrents or large downloads are manually speed and connection limited in their respective applications.

Also most QoS implementations only work on traffic in and out of the network rather than within in. Unless you’re using a streaming services directly from the 2go (that you have set up in GoFigure) I wouldn’t expect a problem. That is unless it’s one of the few that applies QoS to everything in which case I’d definitely turn it off to dramatically improve overall network performance.

Edit: does your router support something called Airtime Fairness? This has a similar impact as QoS for improving priority but by sacrificing the performance of devices with weaker connections


----------



## rkw

Amberlamps said:


> I'm not saying people are stupid, well, maybe they are, as if they can't get schiit to work and have had weeks and weeks of trying, w.t.f why on earth do they still have it ? Return that schiit.


A fair point, and people will do that with most products and brands. In the case of 2Go and Poly there is a lot of psychology going on because many customers have developed a cult-like devotion and emotional attachment to the brand, which drives them to illogical behavior. If similar issues happened with a less boutique brand such as NAD or Sony, customers would be completely unforgiving and returns would drive the product to be quickly withdrawn.

Perhaps people need to step back and look at things a bit more objectively. 2Go/Poly costs as much as a laptop or tablet. What would you do if you bought a laptop or tablet and couldn't get it to work within a few days?


----------



## Mr. Pnada

Hello,

I tend to prefer Narrow  Minded over Tunnel Vision.

This is exactly why I asked on this form.

Trying to find out more about these devices. before I purchase something.

Not sure what is wrong about asking questions to see if I can use it in the way I wish to.

I do not purchase devices  without knowing what the can do and can not do before purchasing.

Yes,
there are other options out there for what I am j trying to do but not many.
Especially since I am trying to take the computer out of the system.

I do not want to be tied down to software such as Roon since there  are other options out there.

What I find annoying is that many hardware manufactures have their own SW which only works with their devises and the opposite.

If one is paying that much,
I think the user should  have the option to have options as to which SW he or she would like to use.

Chord does not seem to be tied into one SW over another.

Most appreciated


----------



## Doody

rkw said:


> A fair point, and people will do that with most products and brands. In the case of 2Go and Poly there is a lot of psychology going on because many customers have developed a cult-like devotion and emotional attachment to the brand, which drives them to illogical behavior. If similar issues happened with a less boutique brand such as NAD or Sony, customers would be completely unforgiving and returns would drive the product to be quickly withdrawn.
> 
> Perhaps people need to step back and look at things a bit more objectively. 2Go/Poly costs as much as a laptop or tablet. What would you do if you bought a laptop or tablet and couldn't get it to work within a few days?


It's more complicated than this. If you had a laptop you used 8-18 hours every single day and you wanted and bought an add-on for it that cost half what the laptop cost, you'd tear your hair out trying to get that add-on to work. That's the situation with 2go. You can pry my Hugo2 from my cold, dead hands. Like me, most folks here DESPERATELY wanted the 2go. 2go works "the majority of the time". I'm not going to ditch my Hugo2 because the 2go needs work still. That's the comparison you're making.

Doody


----------



## Amberlamps

rkw said:


> A fair point, and people will do that with most products and brands. In the case of 2Go and Poly there is a lot of psychology going on because many customers have developed a cult-like devotion and emotional attachment to the brand, which drives them to illogical behavior. If similar issues happened with a less boutique brand such as NAD or Sony, customers would be completely unforgiving and returns would drive the product to be quickly withdrawn.
> 
> Perhaps people need to step back and look at things a bit more objectively. 2Go/Poly costs as much as a laptop or tablet. What would you do if you bought a laptop or tablet and couldn't get it to work within a few days?



I would do what I already did, I took it back to the store and gots me a refund. In my case, it was poly that made me get a refund, but I then bought another, I must be a sucker for punishment, but this poly actually does what it says it can do, and I'm glad that I gave it another shot.

I'm not loyal to any company, as loyal followers are only loyal when things work, when things don't work, boom headshot, loyalty vaporises and I want my monies back.

I dunno, but it's not me who bought 2go, or me thats having problems, so umm cares me not.


----------



## Amberlamps

AndrewOld said:


> Why was 5GHz WiFi developed if 2.4GHz was so good? Answers on a postcard ...



Because 5 is a lucky number


----------



## Mr. Pnada

Amberlamps said:


> Because 5 is a lucky number





Doody said:


> It's more complicated than this. If you had a laptop you used 8-18 hours every single day and you wanted and bought an add-on for it that cost half what the laptop cost, you'd tear your hair out trying to get that add-on to work. That's the situation with 2go. You can pry my Hugo2 from my cold, dead hands. Like me, most folks here DESPERATELY wanted the 2go. 2go works "the majority of the time". I'm not going to ditch my Hugo2 because the 2go needs work still. That's the comparison you're making.
> 
> Doody




I m beginning to this that Tunnel vision or as I call it Narrow mindedness,

is absolutely what is going on.

Maybe I missed the point since there  are so many replies on this thread,
but I have still not found  out that these devices I am looking into can not work the way in which I am looking for.

If I would be wasting 8-18 hours figuring this. out.
Then that would not be good use of time

Maybe I should be posting somewhere else on this  form and explaining exactly what I want and am trying to do?

Thank you


----------



## Gadget67

Amberlamps said:


> Also, Chord are no longer a sponsor of headfi, I wonder why ?


They‘ve cut the Chord, so to speak...too bad, actually!


----------



## Mr. Pnada

What happened?

You make n excellent point!


----------



## LCMusicLover

rkw said:


> ...many customers have developed a cult-like devotion and emotional attachment to the brand, which drives them to illogical behavior...


Or, like me, it sounds great and performs quite well for my use case.

Not saying that folks don’t have cause for complaint. Just saying that not all users here are oblivious fanbois.


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> It's more complicated than this. If you had a laptop you used 8-18 hours every single day and you wanted and bought an add-on for it that cost half what the laptop cost, you'd tear your hair out trying to get that add-on to work. That's the situation with 2go. You can pry my Hugo2 from my cold, dead hands. Like me, most folks here DESPERATELY wanted the 2go. 2go works "the majority of the time". I'm not going to ditch my Hugo2 because the 2go needs work still. That's the comparison you're making.
> 
> Doody


Exactly. 

And this is why I fought tooth and nail to make the playlists work. Because it is all about the sound quality.


----------



## NYanakiev

LCMusicLover said:


> Or, like me, it sounds great and performs quite well for my use case.
> 
> Not saying that folks don’t have cause for complaint. Just saying that not all users here are oblivious fanbois.



Same here. I have literally ZERO complaints.


----------



## gazzington

No problems with me and I use it for home working most hours of the day.


----------



## MarkParity

Here we go again, 50% of users saying, "Its great" and 50% saying "It doesn't work for me". If it was 1% of people with issues that would fine but around 50% unhappy that's frankly inexcusable.

Anyway like it was with the Poly thread I'm bored of it now, thread un-watched.


----------



## Mr. Pnada

I am coming out of my Tunnel Vision, Narrow mindedness.

You make an excellent point here.

There just seems to be a  fifty fifty chance of it working the way in which I would like.
These are not great odds at this price point.

Can someone please direct me to a place on this site where I can start over and ask what  I am looking for?

Most appreciated


----------



## Doody

Mr. Pnada said:


> I am coming out of my Tunnel Vision, Narrow mindedness.
> 
> You make an excellent point here.
> 
> ...


You're in the right place, Pnada.

FWIW, if you are going to play music via the SD cards or play via wired ethernet - those use cases appear to be 95% or better SOLID. Those are my two use cases. I still get vinylpopsandclicks occasionally in both scenarios, but it's quite uncommon. Clearly there's some sort of software or firmware bugs to be fixed yet, and I'm hopeful they'll get to it, but given how uncommon the errors are (FOR ME), I'm perfectly happy with my setup here.

If your primary use case is via WiFi, I can't be helpful there. That appears to be the bulk of the problems, but it's not my use case at all (the unit is either with me out-and-about in the world - or it's 1.5 meters from my server and router and hub - so it's wired in with an ethernet cable).

Doody


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Doody said:


> You're in the right place, Pnada.
> 
> FWIW, if you are going to play music via the SD cards or play via wired ethernet - those use cases appear to be 95% or better SOLID. Those are my two use cases. I still get vinylpopsandclicks occasionally in both scenarios, but it's quite uncommon. Clearly there's some sort of software or firmware bugs to be fixed yet, and I'm hopeful they'll get to it, but given how uncommon the errors are (FOR ME), I'm perfectly happy with my setup here.
> 
> ...



I'll second this. 2go direct ethernet no issues. However, I'm also one of the Chord users who's poly and 2go work nearly flawless. YMMV

I'd like to point out that the odds are by far not 50/50. Maybe on this one thread in a headphone enthusiast forum. I'm sure there are far more people out there with 2go/poly that work well without significant issues than in this thread. I'd buy one from a reputable dealer (Moon audio's worked well for me) and try it out. If you can find a local brick and mortar Chord dealer, chat them up. I'd bet they'd let you demo a 2go to see if it meets your needs. Worst case scenario is that you return it. 

DJ


----------



## Mr. Pnada

Exactly why I was looking into Chord in the first place.

I have dealer who sells Chord.

They just do not know everything about these two products since they are new. They  do not have the the 2Go in the shop yet.
As you know,
2YU has been delayed.

The distributor has been most helpful but does not no much about the SW I would like to run and neither does Chord.
But,
Chord has been most helpful as well.

Thank you


----------



## jhoneyball

I've cancelled my order for 2YU with my dealer.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

While I appreciate the psych eval, I’m loving having 1.5 TB of music with me to chose from.


----------



## SteveHulk (Sep 9, 2020)

Doody said:


> You're in the right place, Pnada.
> 
> FWIW, if you are going to play music via the SD cards or play via wired ethernet - those use cases appear to be 95% or better SOLID. Those are my two use cases. I still get vinylpopsandclicks occasionally in both scenarios, but it's quite uncommon. Clearly there's some sort of software or firmware bugs to be fixed yet, and I'm hopeful they'll get to it, but given how uncommon the errors are (FOR ME), I'm perfectly happy with my setup here.
> 
> ...


I have to report that the other day, when playing a dsd file from the sd card and with the phone totally disconnected from the 2go, on two occasions for a couple of seconds each the music cut out and was replaced by a soft hissing before resumption of the playback.

I can't say I was particularly happy about that 😔


----------



## jhoneyball

Email just in from Roon

"What is changing?
Starting *September 21st*, Roon Ready devices that are uncertified will no longer have the ability to be enabled on the Audio Settings screen. When this change is made, uncertified devices will be discoverable, but cannot be Enabled for use with Roon.

Why is it changing?
The Roon Ready certification allows people to trust that they’re getting the best quality possible, but when products are prematurely released before their certification is complete, that trust is undermined. Not only can it create problematic situations for all parties involved, it hurts the reputation of the entire Roon Ready program.

How will this impact me?

If your device is Enabled in Roon’s settings, it will stay Enabled. But if you Disable the device, you will not be able to Enable it again after September 21st.
If you purchase a device that is not certified as Roon Ready, you will not be able to Enable it for use after September 21st."

Has 2GO received certification yet?


----------



## tret

jhoneyball said:


> Email just in from Roon
> 
> "What is changing?
> Starting *September 21st*, Roon Ready devices that are uncertified will no longer have the ability to be enabled on the Audio Settings screen. When this change is made, uncertified devices will be discoverable, but cannot be Enabled for use with Roon.
> ...



I just came here to post the same, not good. As of this morning I'm still seeing my 2Go as Uncertified.


----------



## dontfeedphils

jhoneyball said:


> Why is it changing?
> The Roon Ready certification allows people to trust that they’re getting the best quality possible, but when products are prematurely released before their certification is complete, that trust is undermined. Not only can it create problematic situations for all parties involved, it hurts the reputation of the entire Roon Ready program.



Kind of seems like this was targeted at Chord and it's streaming devices, reading between the lines a bit.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

tret said:


> I just came here to post the same, not good. As of this morning I'm still seeing my 2Go as Uncertified.


 @Matt Bartlett 
Doubt we'll get an answer quickly, but I tagged Matt. Quite literally, the 2go is most functional and reliable on Roon. Hopefully this has been Chord's recent focus. But unless we disable the 2go for some reason, it will continue to function as normal it seems. This really affects new purchasers of Roon and the 2go after the 21st. It doesn't seem that it will affect current users. I guess we'll see. 

DJ


----------



## Doody

I think you're reading an AWFUL lot between the lines, phils. Maybe it's so, but seems unlikely given the volume of products that work with Roon. I think it's 60% what they say it is and 40% about generating some more revenue (but What do I know!).

It'd be nice if @Matt Bartlett or someone at Chord could let us know about this. Obviously for us already-owners we're fine as long as we leave it alone and never have to re-connect it. But I'd rather not live in that scenario if it can be avoided! "Stuff happens" as they say.

Doody


----------



## gryffe

dontfeedphils said:


> Kind of seems like this was targeted at Chord and it's streaming devices, reading between the lines a bit.



More than just Roon targeted. My amp is an Arcam SA30, and it is also uncertified. 
This just means Roon aren't getting my £100 come January when renewal time comes around. I find I'm using Audirvana more these days anyway.
Thank Christ I never sprung for the lifetime Roon membership. The way Chord are performing these days we can expect Roon certification sometime around 2066.


----------



## tret

Yeah, the "don't disable it" recommendation is really frustrating. What happens if your 2Go suddenly fails and you need an RMA replacement? You're screwed.


----------



## gryffe

Doody said:


> I think you're reading an AWFUL lot between the lines, phils. Maybe it's so, but seems unlikely given the volume of products that work with Roon. I think it's 60% what they say it is and 40% about generating some more revenue (but What do I know!).
> 
> It'd be nice if @Matt Bartlett or someone at Chord could let us know about this. Obviously for us already-owners we're fine as long as we leave it alone and never have to re-connect it. But I'd rather not live in that scenario if it can be avoided! "Stuff happens" as they say.
> 
> Doody


There have been a couple of times I have had to enable my 2Go since getting Roon back in January. Can't remember why it happened, but it would have been something to do with fannying around with my router or network at the time. So for that reason I wont be renewing Roon until 2Go is certified, just in case I found myself in the position of having to enable again and then I'd be up sh1t creek.


----------



## Torq

Like others, I have little faith that Chord will get the 2Go certified by the cut-off, which will render it largely useless to me (still too poor a UX and/or not reliable enough).

So as others have said, issues with the unit (which I've also had to enable more than once since I got it; I found it had to re-enabled after the last firmware update), or issues with one's Roon Core (hardware upgrade, failed hardware/replacement) will render the 2Go and other devices in a similar situation unusable with Roon.

Of course ... attempting to ask questions about this on the Roon community site finds that I'm a) logged out of it and b) it won't let me log back in (ignores the login request) and c) mysteriously I just had to re-login to my Roon account in Roon itself.


----------



## gryffe

Unsurprisingly this is going down like a lead balloon over on the Roon Community forum.


----------



## Torq

gryffe said:


> Unsurprisingly this is going down like a lead balloon over on the Roon Community forum.



Yep, multiple threads on it already.

It screws the customer because, effectively, Roon allowed uncertified devices (presumably to build out a bigger array of "supported" hardware) and then have either not bothered to hold manufacturer's feet to the fire to complete the certification process or have bungled the process of doing so.

If I'd known this was coming, especially with the less-than-two-weeks notice we're getting, there are hardware purchases that would not have been made.  The 2Go is one of them, but there are others, including a replacement of my Roon Core which won't arrive before the cut-off date.


----------



## tret

Torq said:


> including a replacement of my Roon Core which won't arrive before the cut-off date.



Ouch!


----------



## gryffe

Update from Roon.


Hi everyone:

To clarify, this _only_ affects devices which are going to be Roon Ready network players 1 but were released before their Roon Ready certification was completed. When our partners create a Roon Ready network player, they go through a certification process that ensures they meet the quality requirements expected of all devices in the program.

When a device releases in an uncertified state like this, they are in violation of our licensing agreements. This change is to better ensure that Roon Ready network players live up to the quality that is expected of Roon Ready devices.

This *does not affect non Roon Ready devices like USB DACs, Roon Tested devices, Airplay, Sonos, etc.* These devices will continue to be supported. If your device does not specifically say *Uncertified* on the audio settings screen, it will not be affected.


----------



## ubs28 (Sep 9, 2020)

The main strenght or ROON / RAAT over protocoles like UPnP / DLNA, is that it is controlled by Roon, rather than everybody doing their own implementation.

Devices which did not complete the Roon certification process to ensure that the quality requirements are met, are allowed to be disabled from Roon as that is what the certification process is for.

If Roon does not enforce the Roon Ready certification process, then Roon looses it’s main advantage. It is up to manufacturers to meet the quality requirements set by Roon.

Now I am sure Roon will allow devices which did not manage to complete the certification process if people stop paying. In the end, it is all about the money.

Seeing on what Chord implemented on UPnP/DLNA, it would be great if there was also some kind of certification process for this.


----------



## gryffe

Some info from Roon that they have added into the discussion thread in the Roon Community 


We don’t charge anything for certification.
This change prevents manufacturers from signing the Roon Ready license agreements, obtaining our SDK, building hardware using our technology, and then skipping our certification/review process and releasing unfinished, unreviewed products straight to customers.
We don’t charge for certification, but going through our certification process is a hard requirement for manufacturers to use use our technology. It is the only way that we can maintain the quality + support level that people associate with Roon Ready.
A tiny minority of manufacturers have released uncertified devices. We have been communicating with manufacturers about this coming change *for over a year*, and have provided ample time for them to come into compliance, and most of them have.


----------



## tret (Sep 9, 2020)

gryffe said:


> A tiny minority of manufacturers have released uncertified devices. We have been communicating with manufacturers about this coming change *for over a year*, and have provided ample time for them to come into compliance, and most of them have.




The drama is getting intense! I reached out to Chord this morning and here is their response which is completely contradictory to the above statement from Roon!

The 2Go has been with Roon Labs awaiting sign off since before it went on sale and we have worked with Roon to swiftly answer any follow up queries that have been asked. Naturally, we hope that Roon is also working to ensure that this deadline is met for items that are awaiting certification from them to ensure a seamless transition to these new rules. 

Update: Chord pointed out to me that there are a couple of different scenarios for uncertified devices. There are those manufacturers that have not been engaged with Roon and are nowhere near attaining certification and those (like Chord) that have been actively engaged and are simply awaiting certification at this point. Hopefully this will be a non-issue by the 21st.


----------



## tret

If the situation presented by Chord is true, it's pretty irresponsible of Roon to announce this change before finalizing pending certifications.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

tret said:


> The drama is getting intense! I reached out to Chord this morning and here is their response which is completely contradictory to the above statement from Roon!
> 
> The 2Go has been with Roon Labs awaiting sign off since before it went on sale and we have worked with Roon to swiftly answer any follow up queries that have been asked. Naturally, we hope that Roon is also working to ensure that this deadline is met for items that are awaiting certification from them to ensure a seamless transition to these new rules.



Nice. He said/she said drama. The only people hurt by this move are the end users. I’d believe Chord on this one. Roon implementation is the most stable way of using their streamers. Besides, every other Chord product is Roon tested or Ready.

DJ


----------



## tret

Daniel Johnston said:


> Nice. He said/she said drama. The only people hurt by this move are the end users. I’d believe Chord on this one. Roon implementation is the most stable way of using their streamers. Besides, every other Chord product is Roon tested or Ready.
> 
> DJ



Maybe not, I just added this update to my post after additional correspondence with Chord Support.

Update: Chord pointed out to me that there are a couple of different scenarios for uncertified devices. There are those manufacturers that have not been engaged with Roon and are nowhere near attaining certification and those (like Chord) that have been actively engaged and are simply awaiting certification at this point. Hopefully this will be a non-issue by the 21st.


----------



## jhoneyball

Statement from Chord:

"
Hello Jon, 
The 2Go has been with Roon Labs awaiting sign off since before it went on sale and we have worked with Roon to swiftly answer any follow up queries that have been asked. Naturally, we hope that Roon is also working to ensure that this deadline is met for items that are awaiting certification from them to ensure a seamless transition to these new rules. 

All the best 

*Ed Selley* / Customer Support"


----------



## Daniel Johnston

tret said:


> Maybe not, I just added this update to my post after additional correspondence with Chord Support.
> 
> Update: Chord pointed out to me that there are a couple of different scenarios for uncertified devices. There are those manufacturers that have not been engaged with Roon and are nowhere near attaining certification and those (like Chord) that have been actively engaged and are simply awaiting certification at this point. Hopefully this will be a non-issue by the 21st.



So, Roon doubles down by riling up user base. Manufacturers (like Chord) fire back to Roon to do their part.

I don’t know why Room didn’t just name the “small minority” manufacturers instead of throwing all uncertified manufacturers under the bus. Maybe Roon is leveraging the drama to their advantage? Who knows. 

DJ


----------



## tret (Sep 9, 2020)

jhoneyball said:


> Statement from Chord:
> 
> "
> Hello Jon,
> ...



That's the exact response I got from Ed @ Chord. Here's a direct Roon response to my inquiry regarding the pending 2go certification.


----------



## Doody




----------



## jhoneyball

I suspect the ball is being bounced between Chord's software subcontractors and Roon.


----------



## SteveHulk

jhoneyball said:


> I suspect the ball is being bounced between Chord's software subcontractors and Roon.


An ugly state of affairs for Chord, if true.


----------



## Mikey99

I was close to pulling the trigger on 2Go, I think I will wait until this is sorted out.


----------



## technobear

I too started this thread 282 long and weary pages ago with high expectations that 2go would be exactly what I need to feed my Hugo 2 and set it free of wires.

If any Chord dealer wants to send me one to trial, I'll be happy to give it a go but I'm not handing over 1 penny piece of money until I see it working as advertised in my home. One single pop or click and back it goes.

Meantime I have shifted my attention to DAPs with optical output. There aren't many to choose from but the Cowon Plenue R2 looks like it ticks all my boxes. I will have to do some crafting to make PR2 and Hugo 2 into a unit that I can pick up and move around and it won't be anywhere near as sexy or convenient (in hardware terms) as the Hugo2go but it will at least just work.


----------



## tret

Here's the first direct, detailed comment from either company regarding 2go's certification status. Posted by Danny Dulai (Roon Labs COO) just 10 mins ago.


----------



## tret

Mikey99 said:


> I was close to pulling the trigger on 2Go, I think I will wait until this is sorted out.



Coincidentally, unrelated to this whole situation, I put my 2go up for sale this morning so I can fund a full desktop solution I've been planning. I was holding off on the sale until I received the Valentinum case I ordered a few weeks back and it was just delivered yesterday. Once this situation is resolved, and if you're interested, shoot me a PM.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-chord-2go-black-like-new-custom-h2go-case-from-valentinum.941955/


----------



## gryffe (Sep 9, 2020)

Update from Roon

https://community.roonlabs.com/t/uncertified-roon-ready-devices-announcement/120298

This kinda jumped out at me

A device that is “uncertified Roon Ready” means that it is in the process of becoming “Roon Ready certified”, but has not yet completed the testing and certification process.

*Uncertified devices are not meant to be sold to the public, but instead only used by the manufacturers’ development teams.*


----------



## Daniel Johnston

I continue with morbid curiosity to follow the uncertified roon devices thread. Roon admits only 1% of users are affected by their decision. I think this confirms that Chord is on a very short "naughty list". 

It'd be nice if Chord could weigh in on this conversation. The Poly is Roon ready. The poly arguably is technically similar to the 2go. Ergo, Chord has the technical expertise to fix the issue. The question is if the fix will occur or is possible by the 9/21 deadline. 

DJ


----------



## SteveHulk

tret said:


> Here's the first direct, detailed comment from either company regarding 2go's certification status. Posted by Danny Dulai (Roon Labs COO) just 10 mins ago.


I'm a crusty old git who doesn't fully hold with this new-fangled notion of streaming music from the net, instead preferring to have full control of my own music on my own device. For this reason I am only peripherally engaged with this Roon business. 

However, I'd like to make a couple of observations. 

Firstly, Chord has seen the Roon certification process through with the Poly so I'd regard that as evidence that Chord is committed to the Roon certification process for the 2go.

Secondly, as a small boutique company in a cutthroat market Chord would undoubtedly find it hard to make the financial outlay necessary to develop a product such as the 2go and then sit on the product waiting for a lengthy certification process to complete while having no revenue from it to defray that cost. 

I wouldn't hold it against Chord that they went to market with the 2go before Roon certification was complete. Roon is by no means the sole use case of the 2go.

It seems to me that Roon has kicked the hornets' nest here, not Chord.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

SteveHulk said:


> I'm a crusty old git who doesn't fully hold with this new-fangled notion of streaming music from the net, instead preferring to have full control of my own music on my own device. For this reason I am only peripherally engaged with this Roon business.
> 
> However, I'd like to make a couple of observations.
> 
> ...



I initially thought this as well. However, after following the roon thread I linked in my previous post, I feel Chord is the at fault party in this case. I also feel Roon is pushing the issue on their customers. Why not take away the "Roon ready" certification but still allow the devices to function as they do currently? Roon wants the Roon Ready label to assure a certain level of quality and reliability. That's great, but why hurt your customers by effectively crippling a device that works (albeit buggy).

DJ


----------



## tret (Sep 9, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I wouldn't hold it against Chord that they went to market with the 2go before Roon certification was complete. Roon is by no means the sole use case of the 2go.
> 
> It seems to me that Roon has kicked the hornets' nest here, not Chord.



Fair enough; however, the response I received from Chord this morning was certainly pointing the finger in Roon's direction with the following statement.

The 2Go has been with Roon Labs awaiting sign off since before it went on sale and we have worked with Roon to swiftly answer any follow up queries that have been asked. Naturally, we hope that Roon is also working to ensure that this deadline is met for items that are awaiting certification from them to ensure a seamless transition to these new rules. 

While this falls short of flat out blaming Roon for the 2go not receiving certification it is insinuating as much, heavily. The finger pointing between these two is what is most concerning, to me. Who are we to trust and are the two working diligently to take care of shared customers?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Well, if it helps, Roon is working on a way to potentially "grandfather in" devices currently enabled. This albeit will be with no Roon software support. 

DJ


----------



## ubs28 (Sep 10, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> I'm a crusty old git who doesn't fully hold with this new-fangled notion of streaming music from the net, instead preferring to have full control of my own music on my own device. For this reason I am only peripherally engaged with this Roon business.
> 
> However, I'd like to make a couple of observations.
> 
> ...



You can sell the device but simply not activate the streaming feature in question to avoid problems.

Samsung did the same and only activated Airplay 2 (just like ROON/RAAT, this protocol is also certified usually) after going threw Apple their certification process with a software update.


----------



## Mikey99

I have been testing a 2Go on loan from my local dealer. So far it has run fine in wifi mode (as long as signal strength is high enough) and hot spot mode. No problem as a Roon endpoint, or using Airplay. I will next test playing from SD cards.  If that works to my satisfaction and if they sort out the Roon certification issue, I think I will end up getting it.

I did have some problems setting up initially, but it turns out it was an issue with my network and had nothing to do with the 2Go.


----------



## stancorrected (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks to those who've posted the salient details from the Roon Cerification thread and their interactions with Chord. As a 2Go owner with a lifetime Roon subscription, I'm one of the 1% that got the infamous email from Roon yesterday. I must say I blinked more than once reading it!
I'm unimpressed with Roon and their apparent tactic of using some of their customers as cannon fodder in their struggle with manufacturers and the certification process (although I recognise it's something that needs to be resolved). Let's hope it gets sorted quickly, and no-one gets hurt in the process.
With regard to the statements from Chord, I hope we can take them at face value. As a veteren of the Poly/ Chromecast/ Spotify Direct saga, I'm not entirely confidant.


----------



## gryffe

This came up in my twitter feed today, even though it was broadcast back in mid June. It's an interview with Matt Bartlett. Don't remember seeing it being discussed here, but apologies if I missed it.


----------



## gryffe

This is Roons response (in bold) to the statement below from Chord. 

The 2Go has been with Roon Labs awaiting sign off since before it went on sale and we have worked with Roon to swiftly answer any follow up queries that have been asked. Naturally, we hope that Roon is also working to ensure that this deadline is met for items that are awaiting certification from them to ensure a seamless transition to these new rules. 

*This is not true. While we do have hardware from them, it did not pass certification. We are waiting for new firmware from them for testing. *


----------



## tret

gryffe said:


> This is Roons response (in bold) to the statement below from Chord.
> 
> The 2Go has been with Roon Labs awaiting sign off since before it went on sale and we have worked with Roon to swiftly answer any follow up queries that have been asked. Naturally, we hope that Roon is also working to ensure that this deadline is met for items that are awaiting certification from them to ensure a seamless transition to these new rules.
> 
> *This is not true. While we do have hardware from them, it did not pass certification. We are waiting for new firmware from them for testing. *



Yep, I received the same. When I forwarded this over to Chord Support the rep there declined to comment further but did commit to passing the information along. It would be great if someone in an elevated position at Chord would comment and give us some insights into where they are in the process. Some degree of transparency would go a long way at this point @Matt Bartlett


----------



## rwelles

tret said:


> Yep, I received the same. When I forwarded this over to Chord Support the rep there declined to comment further but did commit to passing the information along. It would be great if someone in an elevated position at Chord would comment and give us some insights into where they are in the process. Some degree of transparency would go a long way at this point @Matt Bartlett


I would be pleasantly surprised if Chord did respond. I wouldn't really blame them, given the amount of abuse and derision reaped on them in this thread. 

No, I'm not an apologist for Chord, just a realist about the situation. My main use-case is Roon via WiFi. I am definitely having problem with my Orbi mesh network and with Roon. I went through a similar situation as an early adopter of the Poly, which works perfectly for me now. I just hope the 2Go is updated in a timely fashion.

just my two pence...


----------



## Doody

It'd be interesting to know from Chord and/or Roon what issues the Roon testing regimen found that caused the certification to fail. That's kinda between them, but I wonder if any of it is related to reported problems here.

Doody


----------



## Amberlamps (Sep 10, 2020)

I see the Roon and 2go drama as being caused by both companies not reading from the same page, one person says x, another says y and none of them being correct.

If chord got poly roon certified, you better believe 2go will also be certified.

Roon is good, but if they start pissing about and dictating who can play with them, I would rather use something else. Also, phuca roon for raising it's lifetime prices last year. What's next, I bet somebody will come out with some dumb ass piece of software and call it something stupid like MQA.


----------



## dontfeedphils (Sep 10, 2020)

Roon is simply doing what it deems necessary to protect it's own image.  Fielding questions and taking flack from users dealing with issues due to subpar hardware shouldn't be their problem.

This is on the manufacturers for putting out unfinished hardware/software solutions (*cough* Chord *cough*).  It sucks that the customers are in the middle, but it looks like Roon is working on a way to keep those already using uncertified hardware going for now.


----------



## kumar402

If Roon certifes any hardware as roon ready and the hardware doesn't work then consumer will raise ticket with Roon to solve the issue. I guess all Roon trying to do is to make sure that hardware manufacturer get it certified from them before advertising it as Roon ready.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Well, looks like all current 2go/Roon users will now be developers.

Roon's remedy


----------



## tret

A little "hacky" but it'll do the trick for the time being


----------



## rwelles

Daniel Johnston said:


> Well, looks like all current 2go/Roon users will now be developers.
> 
> Roon's remedy


Thank you, @Daniel Johnston, for this and your diligence in finding it!! I have my request in.


----------



## ubs28

Interesting statement from Roon:

“If your device is not certified, it most likely has issues that affect its performance, reliability, and/or overall experience. If you’ve not experienced any problems, then consider yourself lucky. Still, we certify devices across a much broader range of networks, audio formats, and use cases than any single person will use. ”

Seems that Roon has the exact same view on how devices should work as I do. So I applaud Roon for taking a stance. Almost makes me want to buy Roon eventhough I strongly dislike their pricing model. 

Anyway, seems that the problem is solved for the users since you can ask to be a developer for the 2GO and then it should work again.


----------



## Luvdac

I wonder if this developer solution from roon will be server specific. for example I have two lifetime roon memberships and sometime I log out of one device and log in to another one specially during travels. why i ask is because roon asks for a screenshot of the general tab which displays the server information (this PC/Sonicorbiter/roonserver etc etc). I truly hope this is not the case as that would tie the 2go to a specific machine. I hope this workaround is roon account specific only.


----------



## NYanakiev

Luvdac said:


> I wonder if this developer solution from roon will be server specific. for example I have two lifetime roon memberships and sometime I log out of one device and log in to another one specially during travels. why i ask is because roon asks for a screenshot of the general tab which displays the server information (this PC/Sonicorbiter/roonserver etc etc). I truly hope this is not the case as that would tie the 2go to a specific machine. I hope this workaround is roon account specific only.



I am pretty sure you won't be affected by that as you have two Roon subs (hadn't heard of someone having more than one Roon account by the way);


----------



## phillevy

This is a nightmare for me - I'm away at the moment and not back until the 20th and they want screenshots - if I get delayed that's it.


----------



## Mikey99 (Sep 11, 2020)

It does sound rather “hacky”. I will hold off on my purchase of 2Go until this is fully sorted out.


----------



## Luvdac

NYanakiev said:


> I am pretty sure you won't be affected by that as you have two Roon subs (hadn't heard of someone having more than one Roon account by the way);


Travelling between two residences 2 thousand kms apart around 4 times a year necessitates that!


----------



## NYanakiev (Sep 11, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Travelling between two residences 2 thousand kms apart around 4 times a year necessitates that!



Yup, I can imagine! I am a big fan of Roon and streaming in general.

I was on a 2 week holiday abroad without any access to Roon and already miss the convenience of it.

EDIT: My two homes are 2,500km away from each other so I know where you are coming from


----------



## dontfeedphils

NYanakiev said:


> Yup, I can imagine! I am a big fan of Roon and streaming in general.
> 
> I was on a 2 week holiday abroad without any access to Roon and already miss the convenience of it.
> 
> EDIT: My two homes are 2,500km away from each other so I know where you are coming from



You guys need a bridged VPN. Access to your Roon core wherever you go.


----------



## stancorrected (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm finding this Roon saga pretty bizarre. Roon's COO, at short notice, takes a course of action that creates a foreseeable and serious problem for some of his customer base, because he's in dispute with third parties. After the inevitable shitstorm, Roon COO comes up with a solution, and is hailed by some on the Roon boards as a hero of Customer Relationship Management, and is thanked profusely.
I think I obviously missed a trick back in my customer facing corporate management days.


----------



## NYanakiev

dontfeedphils said:


> You guys need a bridged VPN. Access to your Roon core wherever you go.



I will have to look that up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ChordElectronics

We are aware of the discussion surrounding Roon certification and would like to clarify in response to some of the statements (from various sources), to avoid any misinterpretation or misunderstanding.


At the beginning of 2020, 2go was sent to Roon for certification. We met with Roon’s senior certification engineer at NY CanJam and discussed his findings. On the whole, everything was good, but there were some issues that needed further investigation. 


A few weeks later, Chord Electronics received Roon’s official test report and began work. However, simultaneously, the Covid pandemic struck, severely limiting businesses and we, like many, had to close down the majority of our operations. We resumed the project as soon as we realistically could and have now, of course, received the latest communication from Roon. 


At this point, we are unable to comment further on what is an internal development matter between Chord Electronics and Roon. Rest assured, we are working with Roon, despite unprecedented Covid restrictions, to ensure that 2go is certified in line with other current Chord Electronics products and wish to see the matter resolved without disruption to our customers.

Matthew Bartlett

Managing Director


----------



## tret

ChordElectronics said:


> We are aware of the discussion surrounding Roon certification and would like to clarify in response to some of the statements (from various sources), to avoid any misinterpretation or misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> At the beginning of 2020, 2go was sent to Roon for certification. We met with Roon’s senior certification engineer at NY CanJam and discussed his findings. On the whole, everything was good, but there were some issues that needed further investigation.
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to drop in and provide an update, Matt (@ChordElectronics).


----------



## AndrewOld

stancorrected said:


> I'm finding this Roon saga pretty bizarre. Roon's COO, at short notice, takes a course of action that creates a foreseeable and serious problem for some of his customer base, because he's in dispute with third parties. After the inevitable shitstorm, Roon COO comes up with a solution, and is hailed by some on the Roon boards as a hero of Customer Relationship Management, and is thanked profusely.
> I think I obviously missed a trick back in my customer facing corporate management days.


I know, it’s amazing, he screws a whole bunch of his customers, wriggles his way out of it by making then all developers in perpetuity, and then soaks up the thanks. For what?! A certification procedure that was useless and misleading?


----------



## Progisus

I think I need to back Roon on this one. I’ve seen it in my career where some integrators took advantage and did not receive certification while others paid the fees, did the training and took the certification. It took our supplier to take the same stand as roon in order to create trust and confidence in their product.


----------



## Widell

ChordElectronics said:


> We are aware of the discussion surrounding Roon certification and would like to clarify in response to some of the statements (from various sources), to avoid any misinterpretation or misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> At the beginning of 2020, 2go was sent to Roon for certification. We met with Roon’s senior certification engineer at NY CanJam and discussed his findings. On the whole, everything was good, but there were some issues that needed further investigation.
> ...


Thank you Matt for not leaving us behind in the dust.....
Could you also pitch in on further FW updates to address the streaming drop out issues and the ”vinylpopsandclicks” if in the works as we would all very much like some feedback on this, please throw us a 🦴?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Progisus said:


> I think I need to back Roon on this one. I’ve seen it in my career where some integrators took advantage and did not receive certification while others paid the fees, did the training and took the certification. It took our supplier to take the same stand as roon in order to create trust and confidence in their product.



I second this. Roon is trying to get control of the "Roon Ready" certification (which is free to obtain by the way). They want the certification to actually guarantee a decent level of functionality. Also, all the manufacturers who touted roon ready, sold product to the public as roon ready without actually being certified, are in violation of the Roon terms and conditions. I don't think Roon has the money or lawyers to enforce the T+C, hence the 9/21 announcement. 

 Only 1% of current users were affected by the decision (according to the COO). Once the backlash occurred, Roon backed down and found a solution for the current users. But, any new devices that aren't certified by 9/21 can't be enabled. I would hope that a reputable company like Chord and their distributors would modify the 2go product page to warn of the inability to activate the 2go on Roon after 9/21.


----------



## stancorrected (Sep 11, 2020)

Progisus said:


> IIt took our supplier to take the same stand as roon in order to create trust and confidence in their product.


So who, on this planet, ever expressed reservations in the integrity of Roon's product because of the way certification was being handled? On the customer side, absolutely no-one, I'll warrant.
If anything, the cavalier and roughshod attitude of Roon's COO towards a small subset of his customer base will diminish "trust and confidence" in the company and it's product.
It could happen to you tomorrow.


----------



## dontfeedphils

stancorrected said:


> So who, on this planet, ever expressed reservations in the integrity of Roon's product because of the way certification was being handled? On the customer side, absolutely no-one, I'll warrant.
> If anything, the cavalier and roughshod attitude of Roon's COO towards a small subset of his customer base will diminish "trust and confidence" in the company and it's product.
> It could happen to you tomorrow.



Roon ends up having to field support questions on this subpar hardware/software and subsequently takes the hit on its image because of issues with uncertified devices. As much was said in the Roon thread.


----------



## stancorrected

dontfeedphils said:


> Roon ends up having to field support questions on this subpar hardware/software and subsequently takes the hit on its image because of issues with uncertified devices. As much was said in the Roon thread.



And since when was this ever explained to us customers? I've never ever seen it mentioned. It's been going on for a long time apparently, according to the COO. Why piss on their customers with two weeks notice in an attempt to get this issue resolved?


----------



## dontfeedphils

stancorrected said:


> And since when was this ever explained to us customers? I've never ever seen it mentioned. It's been going on for a long time apparently, according to the COO. Why piss on their customers with two weeks notice in an attempt to get this issue resolved?



Looks like it was just explained to the masses over the last few days. They've already made updates to their policy to allow those unlucky enough to be using uncertified devices to continue using them while the manufacturers get their act in order.


----------



## stancorrected

dontfeedphils said:


> Looks like it was just explained to the masses over the last few days. They've already made updates to their policy to allow those unlucky enough to be using uncertified devices to continue using them while the manufacturers get their act in order.



Quite. But why put your customers through this crap in the first place?


----------



## dontfeedphils

stancorrected said:


> Quite. But why put your customers through this crap in the first place?



I imagine they thought their initial approach was the best way to attack the issue. 

Users expressed their displeasure with this and they changed their stance/process literally the same day. It was what, 24 hours? Seems pretty trivial.


----------



## stancorrected

dontfeedphils said:


> Seems pretty trivial.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Progisus

stancorrected said:


> Quite. But why put your customers through this crap in the first place?


Perhaps this comment should be posed to the equipment manufacturers taking advantage and making money off Roon Ready certification. Remember this certification is free while Roon is fielding support issues. Many re Chord I’m sure.


----------



## Mark S

dontfeedphils said:


> You guys need a bridged VPN. Access to your Roon core wherever you go.



can you please explain this for the non-techies (e.g., me).


----------



## dontfeedphils

Mark S said:


> can you please explain this for the non-techies (e.g., me).



I have a bridged VPN server setup on my router that allows me to connect to my home network from any PC I want, which then allows me to connect to my Roon core.

It has to be a bridged VPN rather than tunnel though because Roon uses Windows PC names/broadcast to communicate.

There are a couple of write ups on the Roon page if you do a Google search.


----------



## stancorrected

Progisus said:


> Perhaps this comment should be posed to the equipment manufacturers taking advantage and making money off Roon Ready certification.



Roon knew when they took a lifetime subscription from me, that there was a significant quota of well known equipment names that hadn't yet met their certification standards or were in the process of approval. Did they warn me about it? Did they ****. They took my money.  I suspect things have been bumbling along for quite some time, with Roon growing off the backs of reputable audio companies and vice versa. Until the Roon COO woke up one morning and decided things have gotta change....


----------



## dontfeedphils

stancorrected said:


> Roon knew when they took a lifetime subscription from me, that there was a significant quota of well known equipment names that hadn't yet met their certification standards or were in the process of approval. Did they warn me about it? Did they ****. They took my money.  I suspect things have been bumbling along for quite some time, with Roon growing off the backs of reputable audio companies and vice versa. Until the Roon COO woke up one morning and decided things have gotta change....



I'm sorry, but that's a ridiculous assessment of the situation.


----------



## stancorrected

dontfeedphils said:


> I'm sorry, but that's a ridiculous assessment of the situation.


Explain why.


----------



## jarnopp

stancorrected said:


> Explain why.


It seems that Roon has a certification process, it is free, and it is getting abused my manufacturers jumping the gun. I think Roon should require a $10,000 deposit, to be refunded upon certification, unless the terms are violated in which case it would be forfeited. Maybe $100k is more appropriate. Depends on who these manufacturers are.


----------



## Progisus (Sep 11, 2020)

Lifetime subscription here too with a differing opinion and backing Roon. To each his own. Let’s enjoy the music. Prog On!


----------



## Luvdac

Progisus said:


> Lifetime subscription here too with a differing opinion and backing Roon. To each his own. Let’s enjoy the music. Prog On!


Agree..enjoy the music....But!!!! Two lifetime subs here, each on servers in different geographical locations and I intend to use the one 2go with both subs. You can imagine my upset and panic on receiving emails from Roon.
Not at all any fairness to Moi.  
First a drama with the 2go being sub par on high res streaming, now a drama with roon.
Not Happy.


----------



## stancorrected

Progisus said:


> Lifetime subscription here too with a differing opinion and backing Roon. To each his own. Let’s enjoy the music. Prog On!


Thank you for some levity. I wouldn't trust Roon's COO as far as I could throw him, but you're right it's all about the music at the end of the day. As a Yes/ King Crimson/ Genesis man, I whole heartedly agree with your Prog On sentiment.  I last saw Rick Wakeman in Toronto in 2014, I think, at the Danforth Music Hall with about 400 others. So very different obviously from the heydays of the 1970's, but still so enjoyable.


----------



## ubs28

jarnopp said:


> It seems that Roon has a certification process, it is free, and it is getting abused my manufacturers jumping the gun. I think Roon should require a $10,000 deposit, to be refunded upon certification, unless the terms are violated in which case it would be forfeited. Maybe $100k is more appropriate. Depends on who these manufacturers are.



Roon users should be happy that they forcing manufacturers to have products that meet some kind of minimum quality standards. So not sure why everybody goes after Roon rather than the manufacturers who did not meet the requirements.

I will try the 2GO later again when the 2YU is released to see it improves the sound quality of the Chord Dave as an experiment.  If I do end up buying the 2GO + 2YU (i doubt it will sound much better but we shall see), it looks like I have to switch to Roon to ensure that everything works as intended.


----------



## Amberlamps

ChordElectronics said:


> We are aware of the discussion surrounding Roon certification and would like to clarify in response to some of the statements (from various sources), to avoid any misinterpretation or misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> At the beginning of 2020, 2go was sent to Roon for certification. We met with Roon’s senior certification engineer at NY CanJam and discussed his findings. On the whole, everything was good, but there were some issues that needed further investigation.
> ...



Thanks for the update Matt and I just want to thank you for the other day and more importantly, for mojo and poly, they work excellent with roon and I have every faith in Chord that 2go will also be roon certified giving time, it may take a little longer due to covid limitations.

Cheers


----------



## Daniel Johnston

stancorrected said:


> Explain why.


Agree Roon could’ve handled situation differently. 

The RAAT SDK is free to use and develop. Danny Dulai mentioned that in the uncertified thread. The only devices affected are the ones manufacturers submitted to Roon for Roon Ready certification. Those who advertised Roon Ready (without complete certification) and sold product to consumers violated their agreement.

i don’t think it’s clear who helps who succeed. For example,I never would’ve bought a 2go or poly if it weren’t Roon compatible. I’m a lifetime subscriber too.  I think manufacturers, like Chord, gain a huge benefit from the existence of Roon.


----------



## jhoneyball

"free to use and develop" doesnt mean "free to use as you like". Roon has stated there is a contractual requirement for using the term Roon Ready.

The roon website states (https://kb.roonlabs.com/RAAT etc)

"*Enforce high quality user experiences via a certification program*. User experience is another core competency for us. We are actively pushing hardware companies to make better user experiences by iterating with them on the product before allowing them to be released. We require parity between RoonReady integrations and other audio protocols offered by the devices, ensuring that Roon support does not become a second class citizen. Another requirement of the certification program is that hardware manufacturers leave devices with us long-term for support and QA."

And this:

"Roon Ready is the highest level of Roon integration available to partners, and means that Roon technology is actually customized for, and embedded into, thei devices.
It's a designation given to audio player hardware products that have both implemented RAAT, and have been certified by Roon Labs for proper implementation."

Note the "and have been certified by Roon Labs"

Not "and might be certified by Roon at some point in the future"

Now this is not the signed contract between a developer and Roon. But I think Roon's position is clear, and has always been clear.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

jhoneyball said:


> "free to use and develop" doesnt mean "free to use as you like". Roon has stated there is a contractual requirement for using the term Roon Ready.
> 
> The roon website states (https://kb.roonlabs.com/RAAT etc)
> 
> ...


Key words are Roon Ready. There are devices that use RAAT that are neither certified nor Roon Ready but use RAAT legally according to Danny in the Roon labs uncertified thread. So in fact you can use RAAT SDK free of charge. Those aren’t the targeted devices though. Once you advertise and sell a Roon Ready device, you then assure a level of quality. This is the issue for Roon. They want you to use the SDK by what it sounds.


----------



## AndrewOld

Daniel Johnston said:


> Key words are Roon Ready. There are devices that use RAAT that are neither certified nor Roon Ready but use RAAT legally according to Danny in the Roon labs uncertified thread. So in fact you can use RAAT SDK free of charge. Those aren’t the targeted devices though. Once you advertise and sell a Roon Ready device, you then assure a level of quality. This is the issue for Roon. They want you to use the SDK by what it sounds.


But Danny boy from Roon is duplicitous. There have been links on the Roon website for months if not years to Roon partners who claim to have Roon Ready products, but who haven’t completed certification. Why did Roon ever allow these products to work? Why did Roon link to them on the Roon website? To profit, to big Roon up, to make it appear there were more Roon Ready devices than there actually were. Now Roon throw a hissy fit and want to tighten up and in doing so worry more than a few of their  customers. Roons bad. Roon should never have allowed the situation to arise.


----------



## tret (Sep 12, 2020)

I think we can all admit to having, at one time or another, well intentioned plans/actions that resulted in someone being upset or feeling cheated. The fallout may even have come as a shock, having misjudged or completely overlooked the other party's perspective. The best thing we can do at that point is have an open dialog and work to ensure everyone involved feels heard and do our best to address concerns and pivot if necessary.

I feel like Roon came up with a poorly conceived plan, with poor communication and execution. The community was shocked, concerned and even angry and Roon is pivoting to ensure its affected customers have a mitigation plan while (hopefully) working with partners to get uncertified Roon Ready devices certified. I'm satisfied and happy to forgive the mistake so long as a viable plan is in place.


----------



## Amberlamps (Sep 13, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> But Danny boy from Roon is duplicitous. There have been links on the Roon website for months if not years to Roon partners who claim to have Roon Ready products, but who haven’t completed certification. Why did Roon ever allow these products to work? Why did Roon link to them on the Roon website? To profit, to big Roon up, to make it appear there were more Roon Ready devices than there actually were. Now Roon throw a hissy fit and want to tighten up and in doing so worry more than a few of their  customers. Roons bad. Roon should never have allowed the situation to arise.



It's probably because they now have a substantial user base and have grown a set of nuts and, are now thumping their chest whilst saying,  non certified is bad mmmmmmmmk.

I am gasoline and matches, I turn everything to ashes

Oh Danny Boy the pipes the pipes are calling. 
From glen to glen and down the mountain side.


----------



## gryffe

Assuming the 2Go does eventually achieve Roon Certification, will we actually notice any real difference? Improvements in sound quality, stability, performance?


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> Assuming the 2Go does eventually achieve Roon Certification, will we actually notice any real difference? Improvements in sound quality, stability, performance?


Nobody knows what issues are holding back the unit from certification - except Roon and Chord - and it's their business at the end of the day, not ours. So nobody knows and I wouldn't expect to know (and that's not unreasonable).

Hopefully there's some good firmware updates coming down the pike from Chord - regardless of whether they have to do with any partners' certifications - or their own hard work in general towards perfecting their product.

Doody


----------



## gryffe (Sep 13, 2020)

Doody said:


> Nobody knows what issues are holding back the unit from certification - except Roon and Chord - and it's their business at the end of the day, not ours. So nobody knows and I wouldn't expect to know (and that's not unreasonable).
> 
> Hopefully there's some good firmware updates coming down the pike from Chord - regardless of whether they have to do with any partners' certifications - or their own hard work in general towards perfecting their product.
> 
> Doody


Cheers for reply
Not sure I agree it's none of our business, we've given Chord £1k, and Roon over £100 in subs so I think we are due some clarification, especially when a product is advertised as something it is not. I'm not asking for a detailed report, just some headline details.
Do I think we'll get anything? Not a cat in hell's chance!


----------



## AndrewOld

gryffe said:


> Cheers for reply
> Not sure I agree it's none of our business, we've given Chord £1k, and Roon over £100 in subs so I think we are due some clarification, especially when a product is advertised as something it is not. I'm not asking for a detailed report, just some headline details.
> Do I think we'll get anything? Not a cat in hell's chance!


It is absolutely your business, and you have every right to a clarification. In particular, you have a right to know whether you have been lied to. Either by Roon or Chord on their website when they listed Chord products as Roon Ready when they weren’t. In the UK it is illegal to make false claims.


----------



## Doody

gryffe said:


> Cheers for reply
> Not sure I agree it's none of our business, we've given Chord £1k, and Roon over £100 in subs so I think we are due some clarification, especially when a product is advertised as something it is not. I'm not asking for a detailed report, just some headline details.
> Do I think we'll get anything? Not a cat in hell's chance!


Sure, that'd be nice, and that'd surely be appropriate IMO, and if Chord wanted to manage their community properly (they seem to have an intent, but not the will to do so IMHO), then they'd be up-front and open. That said, net-net, all we're "entitled to" as consumers is that the 2go actually is, at some point soon, as it was advertised to us, Roon-certified. How it gets there is between Chord and Roon. 

That said, if Chord cannot get 2go over the line with Roon, and Roon cuts us off, Chord has seriously crossed a red line. Frankly they'll need to refund anybody's units who requests such, IMHO. They sold 2go to us as Roon-certified - and it absolutely was not. If I can't use my 2go with Roon I do not need it or want it - I'll find an alternative solution. I'm well outside of any return period on my unit.

I am confident that Chord and Roon can and wlll sort this out.

Doody


----------



## stancorrected (Sep 13, 2020)

[QUOTE="Doody, post: 15860919, member:
That said, net-net, all we're "entitled to" as consumers.....

Doody
[/QUOTE]

I suspect there's at least a cultural, as well as legal, gap between the EU and the US in terms of consumer protection and expectations. Whatever the merits of the (contractual) dispute between Roon and equipment manufacturers, it should never have involved their mutual customers.


----------



## ubs28

gryffe said:


> Assuming the 2Go does eventually achieve Roon Certification, will we actually notice any real difference? Improvements in sound quality, stability, performance?



I believe Roon / RAAT has the same pops and cracking problem as their DLNA / UPnP implementation?

So I assume Roon will ensure that this issue is fixed before giving the label “Roon-ready” as one of the things.

But I suppose you can better ask this to support of Chord.


----------



## jhoneyball

Interesting thought -- I have just gone into Roon on my mac desktop, gone to Audio, and then to the 2Go (which is proudly showing its red Uncertified banner)

Click on Device Info. The status window pops open -- it says it is Version 0.9.0

Has Chord forgotten to update the firmware version that it is reporting to Roon?


----------



## tret

jhoneyball said:


> Click on Device Info. The status window pops open -- it says it is Version 0.9.0
> 
> Has Chord forgotten to update the firmware version that it is reporting to Roon?



Mine is reporting 1.0.0


----------



## jhoneyball

Interesting -- I have emailed chord support with a screenshot.


----------



## Torq

ubs28 said:


> I believe Roon / RAAT has the same pops and cracking problem as their DLNA / UPnP implementation?



Can’t speak for others, but I’ve never had any pops, clicks or crackles using 2Go/Hugo 2 via Roon.

Others modes of playback are a different matter.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

ubs28 said:


> I believe Roon / RAAT has the same pops and cracking problem as their DLNA / UPnP implementation?
> 
> So I assume Roon will ensure that this issue is fixed before giving the label “Roon-ready” as one of the things.
> 
> But I suppose you can better ask this to support of Chord.



No pops or clicks on my end with RAAT. I don't use the
However, I've had an instance of Roon skipping tracks due to "slowly loading" that required a restart of the 2go.
The most common issue is the 2go not powering on with the Hugo. That's a pretty reliably consistent issue.


Torq said:


> Can’t speak for others, but I’ve never had any pops, clicks or crackles using 2Go/Hugo 2 via Roon.
> 
> Others modes of playback are a different matter.



Same here with Roon. I don't have pops and clicks either streaming Qobuz using mconnect over DLNA either.


----------



## Doody

jhoneyball said:


> Interesting thought -- I have just gone into Roon on my mac desktop, gone to Audio, and then to the 2Go (which is proudly showing its red Uncertified banner)
> 
> Click on Device Info. The status window pops open -- it says it is Version 0.9.0
> 
> Has Chord forgotten to update the firmware version that it is reporting to Roon?


Mine is reporting 0.9.1. 

D


----------



## tret

Torq said:


> Can’t speak for others, but I’ve never had any pops, clicks or crackles using 2Go/Hugo 2 via Roon.
> 
> Others modes of playback are a different matter.



I can't say I have ever heard a pop, click or crackle using Hugo 2Go. I've tested the following.

Roon w/ Qobuz, Tidal and local files up to DSD64 (RAAT)
Qobuz and Tidal streaming via MConnect on my iPhone (DLNA)
Local files on a micro SD card controlled by Rigelian on my iPhone (MPD)
Apple Music on my iPhone (Airplay)


----------



## NYanakiev

tret said:


> I can't say I have ever heard a pop, click or crackle using Hugo 2Go. I've tested the following.
> 
> Roon w/ Qobuz, Tidal and local files up to DSD64 (RAAT)
> Qobuz and Tidal streaming via MConnect on my iPhone (DLNA)
> ...



Same here..


----------



## muski

NYanakiev said:


> Same here..


It happened to me frequently, and no matter the source—Roon, SD Card even 2Go Bluetooth (but not H2 BT). My dealer was kind of enough to exchange my 2Go and the new unit had clicks and pops, too.

The fact that some users get pops and clicks and some don't makes me wonder if not all Hugo 2s are the same.


----------



## Doody

muski said:


> It happened to me frequently, and no matter the source—Roon, SD Card even 2Go Bluetooth (but not H2 BT). My dealer was kind of enough to exchange my 2Go and the new unit had clicks and pops, too.
> 
> The fact that some users get pops and clicks and some don't makes me wonder if not all Hugo 2s are the same.



For the avoidance of doubt, I've NEVER EVER heard the vinylpopsandclicks noise on my H2 - with who-knows-how-many hours of listening on it. This is only a 2go issue AFAIK.

Doody


----------



## Torq

muski said:


> It happened to me frequently, and no matter the source—Roon, SD Card even 2Go Bluetooth (but not H2 BT). My dealer was kind of enough to exchange my 2Go and the new unit had clicks and pops, too.
> 
> The fact that some users get pops and clicks and some don't makes me wonder if not all Hugo 2s are the same.



To be clear, I’ve never had any clicks and pops using just the Hugo 2 ... only when 2Go is involved.

And some retesting today hasn’t exhibited any clicks or pops with SD card replay via Rigelian or UPnP/DLNA via mConnect.  I must not have retested those since the firmware update ... since >95% of the time I use the 2Go is via Roon.


----------



## muski

Torq said:


> To be clear, I’ve never had any clicks and pops using just the Hugo 2 ... only when 2Go is involved.


Ah, sorry. No I've never had a pop/click from just the H2 either...only with 2Go.


----------



## gazzington

Other than roon are there any other apps that can be used by either os/android that allow eq?


----------



## ubs28

gazzington said:


> Other than roon are there any other apps that can be used by either os/android that allow eq?



For iOS, Neutron allows EQ.

Audirvana also allows it.


----------



## Amberlamps (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow,

Nobody has moaned about Chord in this thread for over 24 hours.


----------



## Doody

And now we know that "Amberlamps' is in fact THAT old  . 

Me too 

Doody






Amberlamps said:


> Wow,
> 
> Nobody has moaned about Chord in this thread for over 24 hours.


----------



## SteveHulk

Looks like nobody has even posted anything here for 24 hours let alone moaned... 

What's happened? Has there been a firmware/app update I don't know about? 😀


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> Looks like nobody has even posted anything here for 24 hours let alone moaned...
> 
> What's happened? Has there been a firmware/app update I don't know about? 😀


Let sleeping dogs lie.
Until a real issue appears.


----------



## Widell

SteveHulk said:


> Looks like nobody has even posted anything here for 24 hours let alone moaned...
> 
> What's happened? Has there been a firmware/app update I don't know about? 😀


 Nope! No moaning! My (2nd) h2 and 2go has been returned to HQ for Repairs or review etc since July........,so depends on outcome! I will be crying or laughing 🤦🏼‍♂️ Guess time will tell! Chord had for sure given up on head fi it seems ! End of an era! Guess they now rely on mass production and silent treatmemt, sorry to say that a bespoke item like 2go that attitude and process will not work!! Just not enough qty nor numbers I am afraid.....but what do I know! Just a loser in their mainstream....


----------



## rwelles

Widell said:


> Nope! No moaning! My (2nd) h2 and 2go has been returned to HQ for Repairs or review etc since July........,so depends on outcome! I will be crying or laughing 🤦🏼‍♂️ Guess time will tell! Chord had for sure given up on head fi it seems ! End of an era! Guess they now rely on mass production and silent treatmemt, sorry to say that a bespoke item like 2go that attitude and process will not work!! Just not enough qty nor numbers I am afraid.....but what do I know! Just a loser in their mainstream....



If the goal of your post was to encourage Chord to participate again, it may have been counterproductive...


----------



## ubs28 (Sep 19, 2020)

Most people are probably waiting to see if Chord finally addresses all issues when now also Roon is chasing Chord.

If Chord doesn't address all issues after getting the "Roon-ready" certificate, you will most likely see customers telling Chord to fix their devices again because other streamers have none of these issues on the same network.

And customers do not moan, it is called feedback. And if Chord doesn’t like this type of feedback, then they should have made a better product. It is very simple.


----------



## ubs28 (Sep 19, 2020)

Also what is this trend on head-fi of people moaning about other people moaning? This is not the first time I have seen such posts.


----------



## Currawong

I've seen it before. I don't see a problem of complaining about things, except when it overwhelms discussion. There are people with the 2go who have no issues, and there are people with it who have issues. Neither should dominate the discussion.  I think it gets too much when one person posts every single page with the same thing.

When a manufacturer has to address an issue, as Chord does now with Roon certification, it is difficult when customers can't see what is going on. It feels like nothing is happening when, most likely, the software developers are going through the difficult task of fixing the issue.

Way back in university, I used to do software repairs of Apple computers. It was very hard to say to someone "just leave your computer with us and we'll look into it" because they'd become upset at being without it. I came up with the idea to say to the customer that I'd try my best in the next 10-15 minutes to fix their issues (while they watched) and if I couldn't, they'd agree to leave their computer with us. It worked every time, because the customer felt that we were taking their issue seriously.

The next thing I'm going to say is pure speculation. I emphasise this as there have been issues with people taking conjecture as fact. Chord, very likely, have contracted out both the hardware and software development of the 2go to a third party or parties. That means, if there are issues, they have to contact that person/company and have them fix it. That third party may be doing work for multiple companies, and with COVID and who knows what other issues likely delaying things, this leaves Chord feeling as frustrated as the customers do, because they are as much a customer in this situation.  They aren't going to say anything about it, because it's both inappropriate and worthless to do so. 

The power went out the other night in my suburb, and that was HUGELY frustrating, as we had no idea when it would come on again. It actually went on and off again almost a dozen times because it took the power company three hours to determine which residence was overloading the system. Waiting and not knowing is frustrating as hell. However, where it is bad for customers, it's far worse for the company, as they lose money and reputation when things don't work well.  And in this day and age, getting back reputation takes a decade or more, as people will always remember you for your failures.


----------



## gryffe

Is anybody in contact with Chord regarding how they are progressing with Roon Certification? Tomorrow, 21st September, is D Day so just wondering if we are anywhere close to having it certified soon?


----------



## phillevy

I just got back from a 2 week holiday so have immediately submitted the developer request form. I think Roon have added to the confusion as I notice although it says in audio settings that 2go is uncertified, it is still  listed in the Roon Ready section - that's in Roon so hard for them to say Chord can't market it as such.


----------



## paulgc

2go not showing in https://roonlabs.com/partner-chord . Rest of the gear is.


----------



## Amberlamps

ubs28 said:


> Also what is this trend on head-fi of people moaning about other people moaning? This is not the first time I have seen such posts.



It's probably due to reading the same schiit time and time again, which gets tiresome.

Some folk who post in chord threads expect to get *official support* here, when in fact they should be contacting their retailer or chords support email address for help. 

I'm not moaning about other folk moaning about something, I was just taking the piss out of folk who think headfi is the official Chord Electronics Support department, and who expect said department to be online 24/7 dafuq.

This medicine should help


----------



## phillevy

Roon settings showing 2go uncertified, but still under Roon Ready


----------



## dontfeedphils

phillevy said:


> Roon settings showing 2go uncertified, but still under Roon Ready



Yea, because it's an uncertified Roon ready device. Not sure what the confusion is? 

"Uncertified" is the key word here, hence its highlighted in red.


----------



## phillevy

dontfeedphils said:


> Yea, because it's an uncertified Roon ready device. Not sure what the confusion is?
> 
> "Uncertified" is the key word here, hence its highlighted in red.


But why even list it under Roon Ready if Roon are now saying it should never be marketed as such until it receives certification?


----------



## dontfeedphils

phillevy said:


> But why even list it under Roon Ready if Roon are now saying it should never be marketed as such until it receives certification?



I would imagine because the situation was such that Roon was allowing manufacturers to advertise as "Roon Ready" while seeking certification.  They've now changed that stance and the only thing that matters currently is if there's a big red "Uncertified" label or not.  

Seems clear enough to me.


----------



## phillevy

dontfeedphils said:


> I would imagine because the situation was such that Roon was allowing manufacturers to advertise as "Roon Ready" while seeking certification.  They've now changed that stance and the only thing that matters currently is if there's a big red "Uncertified" label or not.
> 
> Seems clear enough to me.


Clear enough to me as well. Roon have allowed this and actually facilitated it by showing uncertified devices under Roon Ready in the app. Therefore unsurprising Chord have unwittingly gone along with this, it's hardly their fault if Roon changed their mind 2 weeks ago that this would no longer be allowed. Strange also that uncertified devices aren't now shown in a separate section to the Roon Ready one in the app settings?


----------



## stancorrected (Sep 20, 2020)

Don't worry, Demigod Danny will swoop down tomorrow like some Deus ex Machina, and forgive us miserable mortals for not reading Roon's technical guff with enough legal rigour (praise be to Danny).


----------



## stancorrected (Sep 20, 2020)

phillevy said:


> Roon settings showing 2go uncertified, but still under Roon Ready


Strangely my device is shown as merely "Hugo2" and not as "Hugo2go" as a Roon Ready device. I agree with your view that Roon have, for whatever reason, chosen at short notice to enforce "a law" which, probably for commercial reasons, they've turned a blind eye to in the past.


----------



## phillevy

stancorrected said:


> Strangely my device is shown as merely "Hugo2" and not as "Hugo2go" as a Roon Ready device. I agree with your view that Roon have, for whatever reason, chosen at short notice to enforce "a law" which, probably for commercial reasons, they've turned a blind eye to in the past.


Chord don't appear to be rushing to remove Roon Ready from their website product page now that the deadline has arrived.


----------



## tret

Looks like Roon followed through w/ their temporary solution proposal for those of us that applied.


----------



## gryffe

Yep, my notification just arrived too


----------



## phillevy

gryffe said:


> Yep, my notification just arrived too


Mine also - only submitted yesterday!


----------



## rwelles

I've often wondered how it would feel to be a developer. Not much different so far...


----------



## NYanakiev

Submitted the form just now.


----------



## phillevy

Are any newly appointed Roon developers prepared to test out their new powers by disabling and re-enabling 2go? (count me out 🤣)


----------



## jonnyt

I don’t know whether to apply for dev status or just give up.
for the fhird day in a row now I’m listening to Roon direct from my iPad As the 2go will only play 2 seconds of any track before complaining of connection issues and skipping.
Of course, the iPad that I use as a remote then flawlessly streams the exact same music from the same physical space as the 2go, just without the amazing sq.
I’m really frikkin tired of this Schiit...


----------



## Luvdac

jonnyt said:


> I don’t know whether to apply for dev status or just give up.
> for the fhird day in a row now I’m listening to Roon direct from my iPad As the 2go will only play 2 seconds of any track before complaining of connection issues and skipping.
> Of course, the iPad that I use as a remote then flawlessly streams the exact same music from the same physical space as the 2go, just without the amazing sq.
> I’m really frikkin tired of this Schiit...


Please try the following if you already haven't.
Connect the h2go to power. Switch off via remote. Now press the tiny black button on the 2go on the right side until the light goes off. 
Disconnect from power.
Reconnect to power and switch on via remote.
2go and hugo2 should come on together. If not, press the black button on the 2go until you see the 2go light come on.
While all this is happening, a reboot of your ipad and routers is recommended.
I usually mange to get the h2go streaming in dsd256 for at least a day or two without hiccups using this procedure. YMMV.
Good luck!


----------



## rwelles

jonnyt said:


> I don’t know whether to apply for dev status or just give up.
> for the fhird day in a row now I’m listening to Roon direct from my iPad As the 2go will only play 2 seconds of any track before complaining of connection issues and skipping.
> Of course, the iPad that I use as a remote then flawlessly streams the exact same music from the same physical space as the 2go, just without the amazing sq.
> I’m really frikkin tired of this Schiit...



Remember that your iPad doesn't send the audio file to the 2Go, it's your Roon Server. On several occasions when experiencing similar symptoms, I've restarted my Roon Server. It worked for me, but others have indicated that I'm crazy. On balance, I can't fault them for that conclusion...


----------



## NYanakiev

rwelles said:


> Remember that your iPad doesn't send the audio file to the 2Go, it's your Roon Server. On several occasions when experiencing similar symptoms, I've restarted my Roon Server. It worked for me, but others have indicated that I'm crazy. On balance, I can't fault them for that conclusion...



I had this happen frequently until I identified and fixed a problem with my Roon Core. 2Go has been working with Roon without fault ever since.


----------



## gryffe (Sep 22, 2020)

phillevy said:


> Are any newly appointed Roon developers prepared to test out their new powers by disabling and re-enabling 2go? (count me out 🤣)


My amp is an Arcam SA30, and is also an uncertified Roon Ready endpoint. I applied for developer status for it at the same time as I applied for the 2Go. Rarely if ever use the SA30 as Roon endpoint, as I have the 2Go, and a Cambridge Audio 851N.
So thought I've nothing to lose.  It disabled and re-enabled no problem whatsoever!!


----------



## technobear

So... the COWON Plenue R2 arrived today and, using a short optical link to the Hugo 2, it is producing a sound through the T1.1 that is somewhere very far beyond awesome. I'll be leaving this thread now. I wish you all good luck with your 2Go's. I hope Chord can sort out this mess. Me, I took a different path and I am extremely happy right now. Shivers up and down my spine and for the first time in a long time the music has made me cry today. It's that good.


----------



## NYanakiev

Just listening to my Roon collection on the 2Go. I have been able to compare Poly and 2Go on Roon and both work flawlessly. 
I sure hope Chord gets 2Go to a certified status so future owners can also enjoy what I feel is the best playback method for these devices.


----------



## tret

Has anyone gotten a meaningful comment or update from Chord beyond, “We’re working on it.”?


----------



## joshnor713

tret said:


> Has anyone gotten a meaningful comment or update from Chord beyond, “We’re working on it.”?



Regarding the pops/clicks, on 8/28 I was told by support that another firmware update is being "destruction tested" prior to release.


----------



## Hansie

Bummer, no 5ghz.
what a miss.
cant use it in my home, need the 5 for other gizmooos.
no upgrade from poly


----------



## Widell

joshnor713 said:


> Regarding the pops/clicks, on 8/28 I was told by support that another firmware update is being "destruction tested" prior to release.


🙏


----------



## gryffe

Interesting explanation from Danny Dulai, the Roon COO, in response to a question from a Roon forum member as to how long the process for Roon certification takes once they receive the equipment from the manufacturer.

"We’ve had devices take a week or two, and we’ve had devices take years. We’ve also had devices come in and totally fail and never finish because it couldn’t be certified.

It’s not a rubber stamp – there is real work to be done to make this work well. What I can say is that NO ONE has ever gotten things perfect on the first iteration.

Overall, it depends on how responsive a manufacturer is, how well they read and understand the requirements, and how honest they are (or are willing to be) about what they are doing to the audio in the device.

Getting us a device with working firmware is a good first step, but it’s just that: the first step. I wouldn’t invest in anything in the hope that it becomes certified in any time frame. If any manufacturer promises certification in the near future, they are promising things they shouldn’t be promising."


----------



## miketlse

gryffe said:


> Overall, it depends on how responsive a manufacturer is, how well they read and understand the requirements, and how honest they are (or are willing to be) about what they are doing to the audio in the device.



Interesting, but it does raise further questions, relating to:

'how well they read and understand the requirements' - part of my job for a decade has been requirements management, and part of that is the 'quality of the requirements' including, are they unambiguous, not misunderstandable, measurable, 'atomic' rather than containing multiple clauses per requirement, is the requirement mandatory (ie contains shall) or merely advisory (ie contains should), etc. It is the responsibility of the author of the requirement(s) to ensure, that no part of them can be misunderstood by the person (or firm) who reads them. The Roon COO is merely admitting in public that some element(s) of the ROON requirements are written to a low enough quality level, that they can be misunderstood by manufacturers - If so ROON is at fault, and not the other manufacturers.
'how honest they are (or are willing to be) about what they are doing to the audio in the device' - this puzzles me, because surely once ROON has streamed the audio to the device, it should not matter what the device then does to the audio. I know that Roon uses their bespoke RAAT transmission protocol, but does this protocol also modify the audio files, to make them non-standard?  
The consequence of requirements being misunderstandable, is components or products that are not 'right first time', and then require rework.


----------



## vo_obgyn

miketlse said:


> Interesting, but it does raise further questions, relating to:
> 
> 'how well they read and understand the requirements' - part of my job for a decade has been requirements management, and part of that is the 'quality of the requirements' including, are they unambiguous, not misunderstandable, measurable, 'atomic' rather than containing multiple clauses per requirement, is the requirement mandatory (ie contains shall) or merely advisory (ie contains should), etc. It is the responsibility of the author of the requirement(s) to ensure, that no part of them can be misunderstood by the person (or firm) who reads them. The Roon COO is merely admitting in public that some element(s) of the ROON requirements are written to a low enough quality level, that they can be misunderstood by manufacturers - If so ROON is at fault, and not the other manufacturers.
> 'how honest they are (or are willing to be) about what they are doing to the audio in the device' - this puzzles me, because surely once ROON has streamed the audio to the device, it should not matter what the device then does to the audio. I know that Roon uses their bespoke RAAT transmission protocol, but does this protocol also modify the audio files, to make them non-standard?
> The consequence of requirements being misunderstandable, is components or products that are not 'right first time', and then require rework.


 
Interesting post. Thanks.

I read Roon's explanation for the deadline and the proposed fix for uncertified devices at:

https://community.roonlabs.com/t/a-fix-for-uncertified-roon-ready-devices/120426 

From a consumer standpoint, the explanation sounds reasonable. 

I am already a lifetime Roon subscriber so I intend to keep using Roon. I was going to "pull the trigger" and buy the 2Go for my Hugo2 as a Poly upgrade but I'll hold off for now. I'm using my Auralic Aries Wireless Streaming Bridge with my Hugo 2 now as a bedside rig solution and it sounds great.


----------



## jhoneyball

is there any sign of this mythical new firmware?


----------



## SteveHulk

jhoneyball said:


> is there any sign of this mythical new firmware?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Jimjim77

jhoneyball said:


> is there any sign of this mythical new firmware?


is there any sign of the mythical 2Yu ? 
😉


----------



## tret

jhoneyball said:


> is there any sign of this mythical new firmware?



I certainly hope we have it available soon and that it addresses some of the longstanding issues people have reported. I'm one of the lucky ones, mine works flawlessly w/ Roon, Airplay, UPnP, etc. most of the time. On the rare occasion I'll experience track skipping or playback will pause but it's pretty infrequent. 

Yesterday was one of those instances, tracks were being skipped in Roon or couldn't be played altogether. I checked my network and found that the Rx rate was pretty low on my 2Go despite having a descent signal strength. I did what I've seen recommended here numerous times and used the config button on the side of the 2Go to power it off completely and then turn it back on. All has been back to normal since then. Hopefully stability issues like this are something the Chord team are addressing.


----------



## Burakk

I gave up guys. I’m selling my 2go to someone has more patience.


----------



## ToTo Man (Oct 1, 2020)

Apologies if this has been mentioned already, but does anyone else wish that 2go had a USB input that could be used as a passthru instead of having to unbolt it from Hugo2 whenever you want to use Hugo2 with a USB source?  I appreciate it takes most folks only a few seconds to undo the locking screws etc, but for those with disabilities or arthritis etc it can be quite an effort, and I imagine would become a hassle for those intending to rotate 2go/Hugo2 among different systems.

PS - How does Airplay through 2go/Hugo2 compare to a direct USB input into Hugo2 in terms of sound quality?  Is it indistinguishable?


----------



## Doody

ToTo Man said:


> ...does anyone else wish that 2go had a USB input that could be used as a passthru instead of having to unbolt it from Hugo2 whenever you want to use Hugo2 with a USB source?  I appreciate it takes most folks only a few seconds to undo the locking screws etc, but for those with disabilities or arthritis etc it can be quite an effort, and I imagine would become a hassle for those intending to rotate 2go/Hugo2 among different systems.


Yup. A USB pass through has been discussed and desired. My big concern is losing a set screw (or two) when connecting and disconnecting it.

Doody


----------



## ToTo Man

Doody said:


> Yup. A USB pass through has been discussed and desired. My big concern is losing a set screw (or two) when connecting and disconnecting it.
> 
> Doody



I suppose a possible workaround for Mac users would just be Airplay instead of a direct USB connection, but I assume this would limit the maximum resolution?  (It's been a while since I researched Airplay so I don't know what the current spec allows for in terms of bit-depth and sampling rate, is it still 16/48 max?)


----------



## joshnor713

ToTo Man said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned already, but does anyone else wish that 2go had a USB input that could be used as a passthru instead of having to unbolt it from Hugo2 whenever you want to use Hugo2 with a USB source?  I appreciate it takes most folks only a few seconds to undo the locking screws etc, but for those with disabilities or arthritis etc it can be quite an effort, and I imagine would become a hassle for those intending to rotate 2go/Hugo2 among different systems.
> 
> PS - How does Airplay through 2go/Hugo2 compare to a direct USB input into Hugo2 in terms of sound quality?  Is it indistinguishable?



Yup, that was an oversight. Never complained about it with my Mojo+Poly because no screws involved. The need for screws is understandable for the H2; it's a bigger/heavier device. But a USB pass-thru should have been designed in due to that.

AirPlay maxes out at 16 bit/44.1 kHz, so USB would technically be better if your files are over that quality. As for if it's distinguishable to the ear, that's up to you . To me, it's plenty good and I stream Tidal with the system often.


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> Yup. A USB pass through has been discussed and desired. My big concern is losing a set screw (or two) when connecting and disconnecting it.
> 
> Doody


It is a total oversight. For me, it is not a big deal since I use the Hugo 2go only when out and about. Therefore I never have cause to unbolt the 2go. I have two other sound systems in my house - a bedroom headphone system, and the main system in the living room. 

For people for whom the Hugo 2 is the only DAC in their lives, having to unbolt the 2go to use a USB input must be a complete pain.


----------



## Jimjim77

For the two peoples interested by the 2Yu, below the last mail I received from Ed :
« I am assured we are close but keep an eye on our social media for more information. »


----------



## Currawong

miketlse said:


> 'how honest they are (or are willing to be) about what they are doing to the audio in the device' - this puzzles me, because surely once ROON has streamed the audio to the device, it should not matter what the device then does to the audio. I know that Roon uses their bespoke RAAT transmission protocol, but does this protocol also modify the audio files, to make them non-standard?



It probably helps here that I have another audio device that is Roon compatible, but uncertified. It was reporting that there was a -40dB volume adjustment made to Roon when no adjustment was being made at all. So I think that some devices had been sent in, possibly doing things such as saying that the music was being processed bit-perfect, when something like volume adjustment or re-sampling was being done, but not reported back to Roon.  Roon reports if it does any volume adjustment or re-sampling.


----------



## Stourmead

Have made probably the BEST audio investment for my attic desktop setup this weekend so far...
A TPLink AC1200 RE305 WiFi range extender!

Connected the 2go to the range extender (2.4ghz band) , and then the extender hooks into my home 5ghz network , allowing me seamless connectivity. (all devices on the extender network are visible on the main 5ghz network further along the IP address range - amazeballs) 

Now the 2go performs with exemplary behaviour, doesn't go missing from the network, connects first time, and the audio will stream 24/192 without any breaks or stutters in the music. I cannot express how happy this makes me - so much so I just laid down the coin to get a Burson Soloist 3X Performance Headphone Amp!!!


----------



## ToTo Man

Does anyone know the correct weight spec for 2go?  The pdf manual says 91g, but I strongly suspect that's a misprint because it says 2go+Hugo2 have a combined weight of 180g, yet according to the Hugo2 manual the DAC already weighs 450g!  I'm presuming the quoted dimensions for 2go are erroneous as well.  If it shares the same width as Hugo2 then it must be 100mm wide and not 62mm?!


----------



## miketlse

ToTo Man said:


> Does anyone know the correct weight spec for 2go?  The pdf manual says 91g, but I strongly suspect that's a misprint because it says 2go+Hugo2 have a combined weight of 180g, yet according to the Hugo2 manual the DAC already weighs 450g!  I'm presuming the quoted dimensions for 2go are erroneous as well.  If it shares the same width as Hugo2 then it must be 100mm wide and not 62mm?!


I have just checked the user manual, and I agree it looks like a misprint.
Colin at @ChordElectronics is probably the best person to investigate, and sort things out.


----------



## Stourmead (Oct 3, 2020)

ToTo Man said:


> Does anyone know the correct weight spec for 2go?  The pdf manual says 91g, but I strongly suspect that's a misprint because it says 2go+Hugo2 have a combined weight of 180g....



popped onto the kitchen scale for you 🥳


----------



## ToTo Man (Oct 3, 2020)

Stourmead said:


> popped onto the kitchen scale for you 🥳


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## miketlse

Currawong said:


> It probably helps here that I have another audio device that is Roon compatible, but uncertified. It was reporting that there was a -40dB volume adjustment made to Roon when no adjustment was being made at all. So I think that some devices had been sent in, possibly doing things such as saying that the music was being processed bit-perfect, when something like volume adjustment or re-sampling was being done, but not reported back to Roon.  Roon reports if it does any volume adjustment or re-sampling.


Thanks for the feedback.
Like all the best answers, it raises further questions.




Probably things are a bit easier if Roon is trying to communicate with a 'all-in-one' dap or streamer/dac.
But for use cases involving Chord DACs - the digital volume control (or crossfeed for the Hugo 2 or DAVE) is performed by the DAC, and not the streamer. This makes it impossible for the streamer to communicate changes to bit-perfect back to Roon. How did the Poly achieve Roon certification (assuming that the Roon requirements have not changed in the interim)?

I am not intending to cause trouble, and probably I need to google deeper for the Roon software explanation, but at the moment I am baffled.
I know that you are very busy at the moment, but @Matt Bartlett is there anything you can add, that will help clarify how the Chord devices communicate (including what attributes) with Roon?


----------



## jarnopp

miketlse said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> Like all the best answers, it raises further questions.
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t think the top arrow in all three of your diagrams exists, I.e., there is no feedback from the dac to Roon regarding volume. The volume can be controlled via Roon and/or at the dac manually (or by remote).


----------



## Daniel Johnston

miketlse said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> Like all the best answers, it raises further questions.
> 
> 
> ...



My impression is bit perfect (for Roon) only refers to the software transmission to the DAC/Streamer. Once the data reaches the DAC/streamer, whatever happens to the data is not transmitted back to the software. So, for example, as long as the Poly can accept a bit perfect RAAT stream from Roon and provide a steady, glitch free audiostream--Roon is happy and device is certified. I just checked my settings and see no option Roon side to control the Hugo2go volume. It's fixed or device.

The 2go seems to be plagued by intermittent pops and clicks. The poly is not. I would imagine that's one of the big issues holding up certification.

Here's a link on Roon's description of RAAT. There are devices that do communicate two way according to the link. However, this doesn't apply to the Poly or 2go. Bottom line is if you advertise your device as Roon Ready and can do XYZ, Roon's going to expect the device to do XYZ without glitches to be certified.


----------



## miketlse

jarnopp said:


> I don’t think the top arrow in all three of your diagrams exists, I.e., there is no feedback from the dac to Roon regarding volume. The volume can be controlled via Roon and/or at the dac manually (or by remote).


Exactly, which means that Roon can only communicate with DACs that receive the audio files directly from Roon. 



Daniel Johnston said:


> My impression is bit perfect (for Roon) only refers to the software transmission to the DAC/Streamer. Once the data reaches the DAC/streamer, whatever happens to the data is not transmitted back to the software. So, for example, as long as the Poly can accept a bit perfect RAAT stream from Roon and provide a steady, glitch free audiostream--Roon is happy and device is certified. I just checked my settings and see no option Roon side to control the Hugo2go volume. It's fixed or device.
> 
> The 2go seems to be plagued by intermittent pops and clicks. The poly is not. I would imagine that's one of the big issues holding up certification.
> 
> Here's a link on Roon's description of RAAT. There are devices that do communicate two way according to the link. However, this doesn't apply to the Poly or 2go. Bottom line is if you advertise your device as Roon Ready and can do XYZ, Roon's going to expect the device to do XYZ without glitches to be certified.



That link, plus this one, do contain some interesting information.

I do get a different impression compared to Daniel. Certification requires far more than '2Go/Poly can accept a bit perfect RAAT stream from Roon and provide a steady, glitch free audiostream' - it also requires two-way communication about controls, and settings.

'There is more to audio distribution than just audio. Networked DACs and streamers frequently have additional controls: source selection, volume/mute controls, standby buttons, and so on. RAAT is designed to integrate with those controls, allowing your networked devices to be controlled from around the home, as well.'

'*Two-way control integration*. Artwork and now-playing information can be displayed on hardware devices. Front-panel controls and IR remotes can control Roon via the device. Volume controls on device front panels can be kept in sync with Roon. If you're talking to a device that has multiple inputs, and start music in Roon, the input automatically switches to Roon's input. Anyone who's used Roon's Meridian integration knows the value of this set of capabilities.'

'Data on different *controls* stays synchronized in real-time. There's no lag, and we never let you see stale data.'

Thankfully Poly and 2Go are physically relatively simple devices, without front panel screens, or controls.

*Modest endpoint hardware requirements*. This means endpoints don't have to handle expensive DSP or content decoding--that will happen on the server. This means that many existing devices can add support for RoonReady without changing the hardware.
Does this design goal make things difficult for MQA - the first level of unfolding can be performed by software on the server, but the next two levels of unfolding are performed using hardware on the endpoint?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

miketlse said:


> Exactly, which means that Roon can only communicate with DACs that receive the audio files directly from Roon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we are on the same page. I was only referring to Poly/2go. I don’t know what device Currawong was referencing with the volume glitch as neither the poly nor 2go on Roon has volume control* through Roon.*

I don’t think Roon certification is all or nothing. The RAAT protocol is far more flexible and functional than the Chord products capabilities. Take the 2go for example. There is no mechanism to send control data back to Roon (that we know at least). If they changed certification, and now the 2go has to have 2 way communication, that is a dramatic change from Poly. 

I hope that my impression is wrong and yours is correct. I would like to see the ability to control the 2go from Roon and vice versa.


----------



## Currawong

@miketlse The volume control issue I was referring to was in a streamer, _not_ the 2go. Clearly, the 2go would communicate that there isn't any software-controllable volume available.  My mention of the issue with the other streamer was an example of where there were issues with that streamer's implementation that would prevent it being certified. This is obviously not an issue with the 2go, which presumably has other issues preventing it being certified at this time.


----------



## Jimjim77

Any chance the 2Go certification is linked to the 2Yu ?
I mean the 2go alone is useless, so they have to do their tests with the Hugo2. But certify a product that could be associated with another device would be strange.


----------



## phillevy

I am surprised that Chord haven't at least temporarily removed Roon Ready from the product's web page. Unless a vendor sells it with a caveat, they risk accusation of mis-selling - I presume Roon is a common use scenario for prospective buyers.


----------



## miketlse

Currawong said:


> @miketlse The volume control issue I was referring to was in a streamer, _not_ the 2go. Clearly, the 2go would communicate that there isn't any software-controllable volume available.  My mention of the issue with the other streamer was an example of where there were issues with that streamer's implementation that would prevent it being certified. This is obviously not an issue with the 2go, which presumably has other issues preventing it being certified at this time.


I know that you weren't talking about the 2Go, but your anonymous streamer clearly is failing to achieve the accurate two-way communication, that is a key element of the Roon design goals. You are right that it served as a good example, of how not to gain certification - however I do hope that the manufacturer was able to solve the software issue eventually.

Overall it certainly became obvious that for some devices, Roon certification can involve coding the devices operating system, for compliance with many Roon design goals or individual requirements. I did ponder, that at the very cheap end of the market (say $100 streamers or dacs), manufacturers might consider Roon compliance as 'more trouble than it's worth'. At the same time, Roon is becoming increasingly popular on forum posts, so at the higher end of the market, I suspect that Roon compliance is starting to be seen by manufacturers as an essential selling point.


----------



## miketlse

Jimjim77 said:


> Any chance the 2Go certification is linked to the 2Yu ?
> I mean the 2go alone is useless, so they have to do their tests with the Hugo2. But certify a product that could be associated with another device would be strange.


I doubt it, because Roon communicates with the 2Go, and the Hugo2 or 2Yu are physically separate devices which then receive audio files from the 2Go.


----------



## ubs28 (Oct 6, 2020)

The easiest way to get a certification is to make a device that works. Even cheap ass Bose smartspeakers are superior to the 2GO as it doesn’t have any clicks / pops over UPnP / DLNA.

If I was a company like Roon, I would never put my name and reputation on the line by certifying a device that is worse streamer then almost everything on the market.

But we shall see what the state of the 2GO is when Roon is done with their testing (something that Chord themselves should have been doing). I will be quite suprised if a company like Roon will certify the 2GO if it still has major bugs.


----------



## mrandery (Oct 6, 2020)

I returned my 2Go - too many clicks and pops and generally got sick of waiting for a software update that would make a £1000 "wifi bridge" usable.

My solution - a Raspberry Pi 4 on wifi, running roon bridge for Roon and shairport for airplay.  And the best part, entirely portable (no cable other than the USB cable between the Pi and Hugo2)  as it's running of the PiJuice Battery Hat - good for about 2 hours of playing.  Longer times with bigger batteries is possible as the HAT supports larger batteries

And sub £100 for everything.

Need to find a case, the PiJuice on seems to be out of stock everywhere,  and a shorter USB cable.

Oh, and the RPi wifi is rock solid - and runs on 2.4 and 5Ghz AC, and doesn't care about mesh networks.

And I have easier access to the USB port when needed.

Downsides - no SD card playback, doesn't look as great...


----------



## SteveHulk (Oct 6, 2020)

mrandery said:


> I returned my 2Go - too many clicks and pops and generally got sick of waiting for a software update that would make a £1000 "wifi bridge" usable.
> 
> My solution - a Raspberry Pi 4 on wifi, running roon bridge for Roon and shairport for airplay.  And the best part, entirely portable (no cable other than the USB cable between the Pi and Hugo2)  as it's running of the PiJuice Battery Hat - good for about 2 hours of playing.  Longer times with bigger batteries is possible as the HAT supports larger batteries
> 
> ...


For a portable solution of this nature ie connected via USB, I would use a old mobile phone in airplane mode. If you get a phone that can take an sd card and can do USB hosting that sorts that out. 

Have eg USB Audio Player Pro running on the phone. I have used this and found it does a fine job. 

The setup would be reasonably neat to carry around and you could still use your main phone freely. 

A decent Samsung phone eg S8 or S9 would give you hours of play time and these are readily available for peanuts. This phone needs to be in airplane mode if you are going to carry it anywhere near the Hugo otherwise the rf frequencies it emits will break through and be audible.

Leave the RPi at your place and plug it into the Hugo when you get back home 🙂


----------



## gryffe (Oct 6, 2020)

I sold my 2Go last week. Had performed solidly since the last FW upgrade. But the pain for the months before that upgrade, Chord's attitude, and the Roon debacle just kind of deflated me and I thought stuff it.
Dug out my old Raspberry Pi3, partnered with Hugo 2 for portable use with headphones at night, and got a Cambridge Audio 851N network streamer for use with the hifi. I thought the 2Go sounded great with my hifi rig, but the 851N is in a different league.

I think the concept of the 2Go is great, and like the post above says I'll miss the SD card use, that sounded magnificent.

Hope Chord can sort out the Roon certification, and hope the rest of you either get a FW fix that sorts any problems you are experiencing, or get continued enjoyment from the 2Go if you've never experienced dropouts or pops n clicks etc.


----------



## Jimjim77

gryffe said:


> I thought the 2Go sounded great with my hifi rig, but the 851N is in a different league.


What do you mean? The 851N sounds better than the 2go? I guess you use the Hugo2 in both case.


----------



## gryffe

Jimjim77 said:


> What do you mean? The 851N sounds better than the 2go? I guess you use the Hugo2 in both case.


Yes I think the 851N is definitely better than 2Go.
I had intended using the 851N with the Hugo 2 but the dealer said the 851N has an amazing DAC in it's own right. He is right, so for the first time ever I am using my music streamer (I've also had a Cambridge AudioCXN V2 and a Pioneer N-30AE(B)) without an outboard DAC.  I've had an Arcam iRDAC, Chord Qutest and the Hugo 2 over the years. Outboard DACs do make a big improvement to the sound normally imo, but there is no need for the Hugo 2 with my current setup.


----------



## AndrewOld

gryffe said:


> I sold my 2Go last week. Had performed solidly since the last FW upgrade. But the pain for the months before that upgrade, Chord's attitude, and the Roon debacle just kind of deflated me and I thought stuff it.
> Dug out my old Raspberry Pi3, partnered with Hugo 2 for portable use with headphones at night, and got a Cambridge Audio 851N network streamer for use with the hifi. I thought the 2Go sounded great with my hifi rig, but the 851N is in a different league.
> 
> I think the concept of the 2Go is great, and like the post above says I'll miss the SD card use, that sounded magnificent.
> ...


Can’t help but notice the irony of John Franks post patronizing the Raspberry Pi ...



Mojo ideas said:


> Poly ain't no simple raspberry pie!!! The reason Poly is the price it is is because of what it is! It's far more sophisticated that a simple processor like a pie. Though we love what the pie has done for young developers it's not in the same league or ball park. I hope the penny drops soon with the guys that are moaning about the price. Poly is fantastic value for what it is and what it can do.


----------



## jhoneyball

I asked Chord on how 2go roon certification was doing, given they are still claiming roon support on the website

"
Hello Jon, work with Roon to secure certification is ongoing. 
All the best

*Ed Selley* / Customer Support"


----------



## tret

jhoneyball said:


> I asked Chord on how 2go roon certification was doing, given they are still claiming roon support on the website
> 
> "
> Hello Jon, work with Roon to secure certification is ongoing.
> ...



Aside from early statements subtly pointing the finger at Roon this meaningless response is about all Chord has been feeding its customers. As a seasoned enterprise customer service professional this lack of customer focus makes me shake my head.


----------



## phillevy

tret said:


> Aside from early statements subtly pointing the finger at Roon this meaningless response is about all Chord has been feeding its customers. As a seasoned enterprise customer service professional this lack of customer focus makes me shake my head.


I wonder how they would respond to a prospective new customer asking for confirmation of Roon support as on their website?


----------



## AndrewOld

phillevy said:


> I wonder how they would respond to a prospective new customer asking for confirmation of Roon support as on their website?


It Is illegal in the UK to make claims on a website which are untrue.  Chord should not now be claiming that the 2Go is Roon Ready.


----------



## SteveHulk

AndrewOld said:


> It Is illegal in the UK to make claims on a website which are untrue.  Chord should not now be claiming that the 2Go is Roon Ready.


A cursory search on the net makes me think that Roon Ready and Roon Certified are not the same thing. 

It seems that Roon Ready means that the device is designed to support the Roon architecture and nothing more. 

Certified means that a Roon Ready device has undergone testing at Roon and has passed their tests, whatever they might be. 

Given that Chord has designed the 2go to be compatible with the Roon model of music playback then it seems to me that they can legitimately advertise it as Roon Ready while it is yet to be finally certified by Roon and the certification process is still ongoing. 

If it eventually transpires that the 2go is such a disaster that it will never be certified by Roon and has been finally rejected by them as a total design failure as far as Roon compatibility is concerned then Chord would have to reconsider their marketing puff. 

Given that Chord has successfully achieved Roon certification for the Poly I think this latter is a very unlikely outcome.


----------



## AndrewOld

SteveHulk said:


> A cursory search on the net makes me think that Roon Ready and Roon Certified are not the same thing.
> 
> It seems that Roon Ready means that the device is designed to support the Roon architecture and nothing more.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure you are right. “Roon Ready” means that Roon have tested a device, and it passes their standards. The 2Go has not been certified by Roon. Recently Roon have tightened up their procedures and since September 21st Roon will no longer work with a device that claims to be Roon Ready that has not actually been certified by Roon. There is a workround for such devices if they have been in use since before September 21st.  But as it stands now, if you buy a 2Go it will not work with Roon. It is unequivocally wrong of Chord to claim the 2Go is Roon Ready when it is not, and as I say this claim is arguably illegal in the UK. Full details of Roons position here: https://community.roonlabs.com/t/a-fix-for-uncertified-roon-ready-devices/120426


----------



## SteveHulk (Oct 7, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> I’m not sure you are right. “Roon Ready” means that Roon have tested a device, and it passes their standards. The 2Go has not been certified by Roon. Recently Roon have tightened up their procedures and since September 21st Roon will no longer work with a device that claims to be Roon Ready that has not actually been certified by Roon. There is a workround for such devices if they have been in use since before September 21st.  But as it stands now, if you buy a 2Go it will not work with Roon. It is unequivocally wrong of Chord to claim the 2Go is Roon Ready when it is not, and as I say this claim is arguably illegal in the UK. Full details of Roons position here: https://community.roonlabs.com/t/a-fix-for-uncertified-roon-ready-devices/120426


I still don't think you have it here... I refer you to the following link: https://darko.audio/2016/01/what-the-gosh-darn-heck-is-roon-ready/

The head honchos of Roon tell us in that video what Roon Ready and Roon Certified are.

Having watched that video it still seems to me that Roon Ready means essentially that the device has the appropriate support for the Roon architecture whether it be a Core, Endpoint, or Control Point.

They say that certification means that in their testing the device in question works seamlessly with the other devices in the audio network.

I do think my summary above is reasonable.

Moving on to the recent changes made by Roon I see legal issues.

For a manufacturer a product is not just the individual units sold but the whole project life cycle from initial concept through design, manufacture, support, update, and repair until the product is finally obsolete.

This requires a very large investment.

Roon's policy of allowing a manufacturer to call a device Roon Ready and market it and sell it before certification is clearly designed to allow manufacturers a less bumpy financial route to full certification.

The corollary of this is that many manufacturers would make their investment decision based on the existence of this eased path for their product and without which pathway they might well have considered the product too risky.

For such co-dependence to be possible the law requires that companies act in "good faith" - allowing investments to be made which is vital for a vibrant economy.

I would argue that for Roon to entice manufacturers to invest in becoming Roon Partners and then pull the rug out by unilaterally changing the rules relating to Roon Ready and Roon Certified would not be acting in good faith. 

Making units become unsaleable which were designed and manufactured on the basis that they would be saleable would be such a serious breach of good faith that it would almost certainly be actionable.


----------



## AndrewOld

SteveHulk said:


> I still don't think you have it here... I refer you to the following link: https://darko.audio/2016/01/what-the-gosh-darn-heck-is-roon-ready/
> 
> The head honchos of Roon tell us in that video what Roon Ready and Roon Certified are.
> 
> ...


It is the case that the 2Go is not Roon Ready. It is the case that Roon have stopped devices incorrectly claiming to be Roon Ready working. It is the case that making a false claim in an advert or website is illegal in the UK, and dishonest in the rest of the world. Roon have justified their new harder line and I have given you a link to their statement of their position. Whether this works out well for Roon, for Chord or their respective customers only time will tell. Whether Chord have a legal case against Roon us down to them and their lawyers. But right now the 2Go has not passed Roons certification for being Roon Ready, and as I understand Roons statement a newly purchased 2Go will not be seen by Roon.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

SteveHulk said:


> I still don't think you have it here... I refer you to the following link: https://darko.audio/2016/01/what-the-gosh-darn-heck-is-roon-ready/
> 
> The head honchos of Roon tell us in that video what Roon Ready and Roon Certified are.
> 
> ...



According to Roon, "Roon Ready" *is *the certification that the device will do what it's supposed to do with Roon. If a manufacturer *publicly advertises* the device is Roon Ready but Roon hasn't certified the device, they are violating the T+C of the certification process. So yes, Chord is technically in violation of the T+C. I raised exactly the points you are making with the COO (Danny Dulai). The above was his response. According to Roon, only about 1% of the devices fall under this category. 

A couple weeks ago this came to a head when Roon put their foot down. All devices that are Roon Ready but uncertified still work fine. They didn't cripple those devices on 9/21. Now anyone who buys a Roon ready uncertified device after 9/21 can't activate it anymore. And unless you are a developer, if you cannot re-enable a roon ready uncertified device if you have to disable it. 

Here's a link if you want to revisit the Schitt show that was the announcement of enforcing the certification of Roon Ready devices that were claiming to be Roon Ready but not certified. I'd recommend a couple stiff drinks.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

AndrewOld said:


> It is the case that the 2Go is not Roon Ready. It is the case that Roon have stopped devices incorrectly claiming to be Roon Ready working. It is the case that making a false claim in an advert or website is illegal in the UK, and dishonest in the rest of the world. Roon have justified their new harder line and I have given you a link to their statement of their position. Whether this works out well for Roon, for Chord or their respective customers only time will tell. Whether Chord have a legal case against Roon us down to them and their lawyers. But right now the 2Go has not passed Roons certification for being Roon Ready, and as I understand Roons statement a newly purchased 2Go will not be seen by Roon.



We all could be right. It is very possible Roon initially was lax with the Roon Ready moniker and now they are tightening their grip. However, to be fair, if 99% of devices that are  advertised as Roon Ready are certified, Chord is still is in the wrong.


----------



## phillevy (Oct 7, 2020)

Fact is that it always showed up in the device section of Roon settings as Roon Ready (although uncertified) so this makes the distinction even more confusing. Chord may not be technically mis-advertising, however the bottom line is that newly purchased 2gos will no longer work with Roon from this point onwards until certification is achieved. Chord need to make this clear to prospective purchasers.


----------



## muski

mrandery said:


> I returned my 2Go - too many clicks and pops and generally got sick of waiting for a software update that would make a £1000 "wifi bridge" usable.
> 
> My solution - a Raspberry Pi 4 on wifi, running roon bridge for Roon and shairport for airplay.  And the best part, entirely portable (no cable other than the USB cable between the Pi and Hugo2)  as it's running of the PiJuice Battery Hat - good for about 2 hours of playing.  Longer times with bigger batteries is possible as the HAT supports larger batteries
> 
> ...


Nice idea! I also returned my 2Go—too many pops, clicks and wifi dropouts.

Went back to my office and my M Scaler + DAVE. So delightfully addictive.


----------



## ChordElectronics

I know all of you would like a response form us regarding Roon Certification and we understand the frustration.
Our reluctance to comment is for no reason other than we have no further information to give out at this stage.
As reported previously 2Go is with Roon and progressing through the final stages, as soon as we have information relating to its completion, we will share it here. 
Chord Electronics LTD


----------



## phillevy

ChordElectronics said:


> I know all of you would like a response form us regarding Roon Certification and we understand the frustration.
> Our reluctance to comment is for no reason other than we have no further information to give out at this stage.
> As reported previously 2Go is with Roon and progressing through the final stages, as soon as we have information relating to its completion, we will share it here.
> Chord Electronics LTD


So why are you still giving the misleading impression on your website to prospective purchasers that 2Go will currently  work with Roon?


----------



## gryffe

ChordElectronics said:


> I know all of you would like a response form us regarding Roon Certification and we understand the frustration.
> Our reluctance to comment is for no reason other than we have no further information to give out at this stage.
> As reported previously 2Go is with Roon and progressing through the final stages, as soon as we have information relating to its completion, we will share it here.
> Chord Electronics LTD


Just over a week ago I was still undecided whether I should sell my 2go or not. That statement would have clinched it for me.


----------



## SteveHulk

Fortunately, the 2go is much more than just a Roon component. 

The recent debacle where Roon revoked interworking with purchased and functioning though uncertified devices and within hours then performed a screeching rubber-peeling handbrake U-turn to appease justifiably enraged customers and users is evidence of serious management incompetence. 

Any more such errors and Roon will be history. The whole business of Roon Ready and Roon Certified would go away but the 2go would still be an extremely capable device.

Another reason why I would never consider a Roon subscription, lifetime or otherwise.


----------



## tret

gryffe said:


> Just over a week ago I was still undecided whether I should sell my 2go or not. That statement would have clinched it for me.



Meaning you might have kept it?


----------



## stancorrected (Oct 8, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> Fortunately, the 2go is much more than just a Roon component.
> 
> The recent debacle where Roon revoked interworking with purchased and functioning though uncertified devices and within hours then performed a screeching rubber-peeling handbrake U-turn to appease justifiably enraged customers and users is evidence of serious management incompetence.
> 
> ...



I bought a lifetime Roon subscription before the price went up 40% and before the Roon Certification saga which you rightly call a debacle. I'm not sure I'd commit to a lifetime subscription with Roon now. My confidence in them has been shaken.
I think the higher end segment of the audio industry plays fast and loose sometimes with this sort of thing, and maybe it's just down to ignorance or inexperience of what's involved or what can go wrong with software implementation. Chord of course released the Poly advertising Chromecast support on the retail packaging. Another example: I bought a pair of Kef LSX's when they came out, and was personally assured by Kef that airplay 2 support was right around the corner. In the event, it took another another five months, by which time I'd lost patience and sold the speakers on.


----------



## MatW

I bought my kef lsx way before I even knew much about Roon... Happy to find out they can be used as a Roon endpoint!


----------



## gryffe

tret said:


> Meaning you might have kept it?



No, it means I would have decided there and then to sell it.


----------



## moemoney

stancorrected said:


> I bought a lifetime Roon subscription before the price went up 40% and before the Roon Certification saga which you rightly call a debacle. I'm not sure I'd commit to a lifetime subscription with Roon now. My confidence in them has been shaken.
> I think the higher end segment of the audio industry plays fast and loose sometimes with this sort of thing, and maybe it's just down to ignorance or inexperience of what's involved or what can go wrong with software implementation. Chord of course released the Poly advertising Chromecast support on the retail packaging. Another example: I bought a pair of Kef LSX's when they came out, and was personally assured by Kef that airplay 2 support was right around the corner. In the event, it took another another five months, by which time I'd lost patience and sold the speakers on.


I purchased an Astell & Kern SP 1000 only because they stated that they were working with Roon and it would be Roon certified soon. That was almost two years ago and Astell & Kern is still saying today soon. I just gave up on them and now I’m all in with Chord products. I feel in short time things will get iron out with H2go because all there other products are working fine with Roon.


----------



## MatW

moemoney said:


> I purchased an Astell & Kern SP 1000 only because they stated that they were working with Roon and it would be Roon certified soon. That was almost two years ago and Astell & Kern is still saying today soon. I just gave up on them and now I’m all in with Chord products. I feel in short time things will get iron out with H2go because all there other products are working fine with Roon.


I sold my sp2000 and replaced it with a nucleus and topping stack, for that reason. Very happy with the result.


----------



## Currawong

moemoney said:


> I purchased an Astell & Kern SP 1000 only because they stated that they were working with Roon and it would be Roon certified soon. That was almost two years ago and Astell & Kern is still saying today soon. I just gave up on them and now I’m all in with Chord products. I feel in short time things will get iron out with H2go because all there other products are working fine with Roon.



I imagine Roon has now been flooded with certification requests. Another manufacturer I just contacted said that they have to wait a few *months *for certification, so I don't see it as Chord's fault if they did everything required of them.

I don't really blame Roon either. It reminds me of when the iPhone came out and people complained that the battery was not replaceable. Having been through quite a few phones by that point, where everyone and their dog would use cheap Chinese replacements which would cause issues with reliability, I can see why they did what they did. It must have been a massive headache for Roon when manufacturers were saying that their products were "Roon Ready" but not working reliably and complaining to Roon about it. So, I think that in the end this will just be a hiccup that we move past once it is done.


----------



## enragedlemon

gryffe said:


> No, it means I would have decided there and then to sell it.



I’m glad I’m not the only one who found Chord’s response to be borderline offensive and utterly without substance. Fortunately, I was able to return my 2go.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Apparently the “If it ain’t broke don’t fix it” monster has bitten me. I (foolishly) upgraded (???) my 2go firmware from 1.0.0 to 1.0.3,  and the couldn’t connect to my home WiFi. Strangely, when I went to my router, there was a new ‘blocked’ device whose MAC address I had never seen before. So apparently the upgrade changed my 2go’s MAC?

That’s bizarre!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

2 lengthy cross country flights and a 5 hour lay over, 2Go carrying 1.5 TB of the world’s greatest music was a great blessing.


----------



## jhoneyball

"so I don't see it as Chord's fault if they did everything required of them."

if Roon is to be believed, and I see no reason not, then if chord did everything required of them, I wouldn't have a unsupported Chord 2Go which still claims to be Roon Ready on their website.


----------



## stancorrected (Oct 9, 2020)

jhoneyball said:


> if Roon is to be believed,



I'm not sure they are to be believed totally. I suspect in the early days, it suited Roon's purposes to be able to claim that well regarded, high end hardware manufacturers had bought into Roon's software, and to turn a blind eye to the inevitable bumps in the road relating to certification. So things drifted over time.
On September 21st, they got religion, as they say.


----------



## miketlse

stancorrected said:


> I'm not sure they are to be believed totally. I suspect in the early days, it suited Roon's purposes to be able to claim that well regarded, high end hardware manufacturers had bought into Roon's software, and to turn a blind eye to the inevitable bumps in the road relating to certification. So things drifted over time.
> On September 21st, they got religion, as they say.


Always makes me think of the parallels with Uber - when Uber started out, it was glad to accept all drivers in order to increase it's market share. Once Uber felt it was 'big enough', it started introducing driver KPIs etc, to try and harmonize the passenger experiences, plus weed out the drivers who 'did not meet the KPIs'. Inconsistent driver ratings by passengers, plus drivers fearing their livelihoods are at risk have resulted in driver strikes and bad publicity.


----------



## Currawong (Oct 10, 2020)

enragedlemon said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one who found Chord’s response to be borderline offensive and utterly without substance. Fortunately, I was able to return my 2go.



This discussion brought to mind the habit many people have of creeping forward at red traffic lights hoping that they'll change faster, because it's a matter of simply waiting and there's nothing you can do to make things go faster.


----------



## AndrewOld

Currawong said:


> This discussion brought to mind the habit many people have of creeping forward at red traffic lights hoping that they'll change faster, because it's a matter of simply waiting and there's nothing you can do to make things go faster.


Well since a solution to the problem is entirely under the control of both companies, unlike traffic lights,  it Is perfectly understandable and sensible to put pressure on. I am sure a solution could be achieved in a couple of days if competent people from both companies worked the problem co-operatively and were driven by a genuine desire to solve the issue. But it sounds to me like the ball has been kicked into the long grass and each side probably thinks the other should be looking for it.


----------



## miketlse

AndrewOld said:


> I am sure a solution could be achieved in a couple of days if competent people from both companies worked the problem co-operatively and were driven by a genuine desire to solve the issue.


Have you ever performed any software development, testing and debugging yourself?


----------



## AndrewOld (Oct 10, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Have you ever performed any software development, testing and debugging yourself?


Yes, from the age of 19 till I retired at about 55. Plenty of devices on the market have had their Roon Ready status confirmed by Roon. It thus cannot be difficult to achieve where there is sufficient competence on both sides.


----------



## miketlse

AndrewOld said:


> Yes, from the age of 19 till I retired at about 55. Plenty of devices on the market have had their Roon Ready status confirmed by Roon. It thus cannot be difficult to achieve where there is sufficient competence on both sides.


I still think that just two days, to identify the root cause of the issue, then update the code, then perform exhaustive testing, is extremely optimistic.
Currawongs post mentions a manufacturer telling him that it takes months.


----------



## AndrewOld

miketlse said:


> I still think that just two days, to identify the root cause of the issue, then update the code, then perform exhaustive testing, is extremely optimistic.
> Currawongs post mentions a manufacturer telling him that it takes months.


It seems clear from this thread and the Poly one that Chord do not have significant in-house software expertise. They also evidently have a poor track record of managing software developed by third-parties. They are incapable or unwilling of giving a best estimate of when a solution will be found, or what is holding one up. Contrast that to other manufacturers like Cambridge who got their approval sorted within days of Roons new tough line, and others who pulled out of the program and changed their website. Chord can’t even change their website. 
https://community.roonlabs.com/t/uncertified-roon-ready-devices-announcement/120298/54


----------



## enragedlemon

AndrewOld said:


> It seems clear from this thread and the Poly one that Chord do not have significant in-house software expertise. They also evidently have a poor track record of managing software developed by third-parties. They are incapable or unwilling of giving a best estimate of when a solution will be found, or what is holding one up. Contrast that to other manufacturers like Cambridge who got their approval sorted within days of Roons new tough line, and others who pulled out of the program and changed their website. Chord can’t even change their website.
> https://community.roonlabs.com/t/uncertified-roon-ready-devices-announcement/120298/54



Agreed. It’s a matter of resourcing and Chord either can’t or won’t give it adequate time or money. I’ve had both my retailer and supplier tell me that Chord is a unique company that is incredibly fastidious about ensuring its customers are happy and they only release products to market when they are sure they are ready. Clearly when it comes to software they have a huge blind spot.


----------



## stancorrected

I think for the last six months, due to Covid 19, a lot of things that were planned are not happening. The UK is about to enter a second wave, and my home town is about to shut down all hospitality venues and bar inter household mixing for a second time.
It's a chaotic time. People are fraught and stressed. From personal experience, I've found it difficult to get some things done, because of staff absences or realignment of business priorities.
I've no idea whether any of this applies to this problem specifically, but Chord did say Covid 19 has affected the 2Yu launch timetable. 
It doesn't excuse the lack of communication, though.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Amusing self user error admission:

Was Air-playing Qobuz from my iPad. A couple times it just stopped playing in the middle of a track. I checked, and Qobuz was still running/playing, and volume hadn’t been reduced or muted. I tried disconnecting/reconnecting H2go from AirPlay, but no joy. Turned H20 off and back on, and everything was fine. Same story twice in a row.

Punchline:

I had put some stuff on top of the Hugo remote, and nudged something which resulted in switching inputs to Hugo. 

Quoting first tech support person: The system would work perfectly if it weren’t for the stupid end-users.


----------



## phillevy (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm beginning to think Chord are distancing themselves from this product even more - someone on Facebook just asked about the official case availability to be met with the usual non-information:

"you’ll be the first to find out on Facebook if we do release any cases for 2go! I’ll forward your suggestion onto the production team, many thanks 👍"

They haven't even got one in the pipeline!


----------



## SteveHulk (Oct 11, 2020)

phillevy said:


> I'm beginning to think Chord are distancing themselves from this product even more - someone on Facebook just asked about the official case availability to be met with the usual non-information:
> 
> "you’ll be the first to find out on Facebook if we do release any cases for 2go! I’ll forward your suggestion onto the production team, many thanks 👍"
> 
> They haven't even got one in the pipeline!


Given that there seem to be several third-party cases for the 2go already out there, including makers who will even heavily customise their excellent products to individual user requests, I really don't see what there would be in it for Chord to produce their own.


----------



## phillevy (Oct 11, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> Given that there seem to be several third-party cases for the 2go already out there, including makers who will even heavily customise their excellent products to individual user requests, I really don't see what there would be in it for Chord to produce their own.


The 3rd party cases were (thankfully) a response to the lack of an official one. It seems illogical that a similar case to the Hugo2  wasn't available at launch or close after considering most Hugo 2 owners would have to ditch their existing official cases. For a premium product that previously had an official case this seems apathetic.I realise the current situation has a bearing, but they clearly had no intention to ever make one to support the combo. Saying that  I'm very happy with my Valentinum case, it's just another example of this product not given the attention it deserves.


----------



## miketlse

phillevy said:


> it's just another example of this product not being important to Chord.


I think you are stretching plausibility with that inference/comment.
In the present covid impacted world, the priorities for manufacturers (of all sorts) will be:

maintaining cash in the bank
ensuring the health of their employees - this may include working from home, which inevitably introduces some inefficiencies
maintaining their supply chains - the alternative is to stop production
maintaining their distribution chains - the alternative is to stop production, because it is self-defeating to use up the cash in the bank, producing a large stock of products, for dealers who have had to close their shops, because of covid lockdowns
postpone new product development - because product development eats up the cash reserves, and may not generate any income for another couple of years
Developing/releasing a new 2Go case will come a long way down that list of priorities (a 'nice to have' only if Chord can first ensure all the higher priorities).
However it would be wrong to infer from that alone, that Chord regards the 2Go itself as unimportant.


----------



## AndrewOld

miketlse said:


> I think you are stretching plausibility with that inference/comment.
> In the present covid impacted world, the priorities for manufacturers (of all sorts) will be:
> 
> maintaining cash in the bank
> ...


All those things are important, but the most important thing for a business is customers, and if you leave them in the dark, communicate badly, or give vacuous responses to genuine enquiries, you will lose customers and you will lose goodwill. Now, more than ever, Chord should be communicating.


----------



## phillevy (Oct 11, 2020)

miketlse said:


> I think you are stretching plausibility with that inference/comment.
> In the present covid impacted world, the priorities for manufacturers (of all sorts) will be:
> 
> maintaining cash in the bank
> ...


I said "another example". Clearly not that alone and I acknowledged the current situation. Along with the other issues reported here  and the lack of clarity with the Roon situation, it's a face of the company I'm not used to seeing. They certainly shouldn't still be inferring on their website it will currently  work with Roon - and yes, an official case should have been sorted to coincide with launch. They already had connection with Van Nuys - they aren't saying it's been unfortunately delayed, they clearly had no intention to have a case for the 2go in the first place.


----------



## miketlse

phillevy said:


> they clearly had no intention to have a case for the 2go in the first place.


You continue with your allegations about the case.
I invite you to post your *proof* behind that statement, and not just opinions/allegations.
The floor is yours.


----------



## phillevy

miketlse said:


> You continue with your allegations about the case.
> I invite you to post your *proof* behind that statement, and not just opinions/allegations.
> The floor is yours.


Quote from Chord on Facebook today :  Hi, you’ll be the first to find out on Facebook if we do release any cases for 2go! I’ll forward your suggestion onto the production team, many thanks 👍


----------



## miketlse

AndrewOld said:


> All those things are important, but the most important thing for a business is customers, and if you leave them in the dark, communicate badly, or give vacuous responses to genuine enquiries, you will lose customers and you will lose goodwill. Now, more than ever, Chord should be communicating.


I was responding to assertions about the 2Go case, not the level of Chord communication - but you are quick on your feet in trying to move the goalposts.


----------



## miketlse

phillevy said:


> Quote from Chord on Facebook today :  Hi, you’ll be the first to find out on Facebook if we do release any cases for 2go! I’ll forward your suggestion onto the production team, many thanks 👍


Chord were working on a case in April.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15548258

So how can you claim the following?


phillevy said:


> they clearly had no intention to ever make one to support the combo.


----------



## phillevy

miketlse said:


> Chord were working on a case in April.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15548258
> 
> So how can you claim the following?


So that contradicts the FB post today which doesn't refer to anything already in the pipeline or delayed. Clearly an uninformed rep on FB posting incorrect information - I rest my case.


----------



## miketlse

phillevy said:


> So that contradicts the FB post today which doesn't refer to anything already in the pipeline or delayed. Clearly an uninformed rep on FB posting incorrect information - I rest my case.


Yes the FB post seems strange.
Certainly Chord were working on a case in April, but maybe various covid repercussions mean that the case has not come to fruition.
The FB post does leave the impression, that the work on the case must have been disrupted so badly, that little or no progress has been made since April.


----------



## rwelles




----------



## Mark S

After many initial frustrations, I’ve had a decent experience with the Hugo2Go combo, but I saw something interesting today. The Fii0 M11 (now selling for about $400ish).

I THINK (stress think) the M11 has two sd card slots and is Roon ready. Plus, it seems to have a feature where you can control the player from a connected phone. Again, please don’t buy on my word for it, but this product seems very interesting as a transport. With my original Hugo, I could never find a perfect transport. The M11 seems sort of like what I wanted the 2Go to be.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Mark S said:


> After many initial frustrations, I’ve had a decent experience with the Hugo2Go combo, but I saw something interesting today. The Fii0 M11 (now selling for about $400ish).
> 
> I THINK (stress think) the M11 has two sd card slots and is Roon ready. Plus, it seems to have a feature where you can control the player from a connected phone. Again, please don’t buy on my word for it, but this product seems very interesting as a transport. With my original Hugo, I could never find a perfect transport. The M11 seems sort of like what I wanted the 2Go to be.


Yep, if you’re happy w/ AptX, phones or players work great to drive H2.


----------



## paulgc

miketlse said:


> Yes the FB post seems strange.
> Certainly Chord were working on a case in April, but maybe various covid repercussions mean that the case has not come to fruition.
> The FB post does leave the impression, that the work on the case must have been disrupted so badly, that little or no progress has been made since April.



Strange as the company that makes the Mojo, MojoPoly, H2 Premium cases for @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas also makes the same style/quality case for the H22go. Bit surprised @Matt Bartlett and team are not selling this as well as the carry bag.

https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/...jo8udYpuzbC8tOpM1Sdn4Ws39lWPZT9q3XPni7VSLwMV4


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> Strange as the company that makes the Mojo, MojoPoly, H2 Premium cases for @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas also makes the same style/quality case for the H22go. Bit surprised @Matt Bartlett and team are not selling this as well as the carry bag.
> 
> https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/...jo8udYpuzbC8tOpM1Sdn4Ws39lWPZT9q3XPni7VSLwMV4



more Chord products. Look familiar?  https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/po_chord/


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> more Chord products. Look familiar?  https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/po_chord/


----------



## phillevy

Mark S said:


> After many initial frustrations, I’ve had a decent experience with the Hugo2Go combo, but I saw something interesting today. The Fii0 M11 (now selling for about $400ish).
> 
> I THINK (stress think) the M11 has two sd card slots and is Roon ready. Plus, it seems to have a feature where you can control the player from a connected phone. Again, please don’t buy on my word for it, but this product seems very interesting as a transport. With my original Hugo, I could never find a perfect transport. The M11 seems sort of like what I wanted the 2Go to be.


I have the M11 and can only output bit perfect from Qobuz using coax, not USB, and it wont output as a Roon endpoint bit perfect to using coax. In the end it all got too fiddly to use as a transport/Roon endpoint. If you just stick to a coax connection and don't use Roon, it is useable, other than the Qobuz app is really laggy. You could use UAP, but this won't support offline Qobuz.


----------



## Gww1 (Oct 12, 2020)

Sorry if this has already been covered.

I'm thinking of getting a Hugo 2 and 2go, my use cases would be:
- Fully portable using my phone and 2go (Tidal and micro SD with mconnect player, had a mojo and poly before and this worked great so not expecting any issues).
- Portable or at desk using AptX bluetooth for things like audible or YouTube from my phone.
- At desk using Optical from my PC

Just wanted to check I would be able to leave the 2go connected and switch between it, AptX Bluetooth, and Optical as inputs?

Also, if I have RCA and headphone output connected at the same time does that cause one or other to cut off? Or do they both just output at the same time?


----------



## LCMusicLover

Gww1 said:


> Just wanted to check I would be able to leave the 2go connected and switch between it, AptX Bluetooth, and Optical as inputs? ...


Yes, for sure.  You can change input away from USB (the 2Go) or any other input to AptX with the Hugo remote or by pressing the input colored ball. Having the 2go attached doesn't change this.  As far as the Hugo 2 is concerned the 2go is just another input.


> ...Also, if I have RCA and headphone output connected at the same time does that cause one or other to cut off? Or do they both just output at the same time?


Interesting question -- I've never tested this.  Both the headphone outputs (1/4 inch and 3.5mm) are active simultaneously. I have noticed that plugging in (or un-plugging) a second set of headphones does not affect the volume.

If you don't get another answer about simultaneous RCA & headphone output I can test this evening.


----------



## Gww1

LCMusicLover said:


> Yes, for sure.  You can change input away from USB (the 2Go) or any other input to AptX with the Hugo remote or by pressing the input colored ball. Having the 2go attached doesn't change this.  As far as the Hugo 2 is concerned the 2go is just another input.
> 
> Interesting question -- I've never tested this.  Both the headphone outputs (1/4 inch and 3.5mm) are active simultaneously. I have noticed that plugging in (or un-plugging) a second set of headphones does not affect the volume.
> 
> If you don't get another answer about simultaneous RCA & headphone output I can test this evening.



Thanks for that!

The reason I was asking about the simultaneous RCA and headphone output is just because I swap between my powered speakers and headphones a lot during a normal day at my desk. I don't mind them both being active at the same time but don't want to have to unplug the RCAs every time I want to use my headphones.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

LCMusicLover said:


> Yes, for sure.  You can change input away from USB (the 2Go) or any other input to AptX with the Hugo remote or by pressing the input colored ball. Having the 2go attached doesn't change this.  As far as the Hugo 2 is concerned the 2go is just another input.
> 
> Interesting question -- I've never tested this.  Both the headphone outputs (1/4 inch and 3.5mm) are active simultaneously. I have noticed that plugging in (or un-plugging) a second set of headphones does not affect the volume.
> 
> If you don't get another answer about simultaneous RCA & headphone output I can test this evening.



All are active all the time. 

Both the RCA and headphones out are directly connected to the FGPA. They output the same audio simultaneously. 
A few posts above, Rob Watts mentioned there is a minuscule impedance difference between RCA and headphone jacks. 

DJ


----------



## Mark S

phillevy said:


> I have the M11 and can only output bit perfect from Qobuz using coax, not USB, and it wont output as a Roon endpoint bit perfect to using coax. In the end it all got too fiddly to use as a transport/Roon endpoint. If you just stick to a coax connection and don't use Roon, it is useable, other than the Qobuz app is really laggy. You could use UAP, but this won't support offline Qobuz.



thanks a million for this post!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

paulgc said:


> more Chord products. Look familiar?  https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/po_chord/




Travel case available in US?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Peter Hyatt said:


> Travel case available in US?



Nope.

No clear distributor for these products I could find.


----------



## Ciggavelli

When are they fixing the pops and clicks? Why is this still an issue?


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> You continue with your allegations about the case.
> I invite you to post your *proof* behind that statement, and not just opinions/allegations.
> The floor is yours.


I have proof!  ......our two new cases for the combo were designed and commissioned many many, months ago and have been in production since but due to covid they have been delayed however we have been 
informed they and due to ship in a few weeks. I’m sorry for the frustrations of some of you on several aspects of this product. Please be assured like the work on the cases and despite the virus other work is quietly continuing and when we have more information on future updates for you we will release it.


----------



## phillevy

Mojo ideas said:


> I have proof!  ......our two new cases for the combo were designed and commissioned many many, months ago and have been in production since but due to covid they have been delayed however we have been
> informed they and due to ship in a few weeks. I’m sorry for the frustrations of some of you on several aspects of this product. Please be assured like the work on the cases and despite the virus other work is quietly continuing and when we have more information on future updates for you we will release it.


Unfortunately this all stemmed from a reply to a question on your FB page, which clearly was uninformed and innacurate.


----------



## Mojo ideas

phillevy said:


> Unfortunately this all stemmed from a reply to a question on your FB page, which clearly was uninformed and innacurate.


It was neither, information is released when we think it appropriate and as we had no confirmation of deliveries from the factory manufacturing these cases why should we. I could have waited until we received them but I thought the risk was low enough to give you guys the heads up just to ease your frustrations in case your thinking about getting something Possibly I shouldn’t have bothered after all.


----------



## phillevy

Mojo ideas said:


> It was neither, information is released when we think it appropriate and as we had no confirmation of deliveries from the factory manufacturing these cases why should we. I could have waited until we received them but I thought the risk was low enough to give you guys the heads up just to ease your frustrations in case your thinking about getting something Possibly I shouldn’t have bothered after all.


 "you’ll be the first to find out on Facebook if we do release any cases for 2go! I’ll forward your suggestion onto the production team, many thanks 👍"

Maybe it's me, but this reply implies no cases in the pipeline, but suggestion will be forwarded. That bears no resemblance to what you have posted here.


----------



## Mojo ideas

phillevy said:


> "you’ll be the first to find out on Facebook if we do release any cases for 2go! I’ll forward your suggestion onto the production team, many thanks 👍"
> 
> Maybe it's me, but this reply implies no cases in the pipeline, but suggestion will be forwarded. That bears no resemblance to what you have posted here.


I’m sorry I only dropped in here to up date you I didn’t sign up for the pointless circular arguments.   Edd Selly a freelancer who kindly helps with technical questions whom I believe possibly posted that information is obviously not yet aware of the case. We will put out a marketing release with photos when they arrive. As I said I gave an early up date to correct any erroneous misinformation spreading on this thread about Chord not caring about the product enough to consider the making a case etc.


----------



## phillevy

Mojo ideas said:


> I’m sorry I only dropped in here to up date you I didn’t sign up for the pointless circular arguments.   Edd Selly a freelancer who kindly helps with technical questions whom I believe possibly posted that information is obviously not yet aware of the case. We will put out a marketing release with photos when they arrive. As I said I gave an early up date to correct any erroneous misinformation spreading on this thread about Chord not caring about the product enough to consider the making a case etc.


I appreciate the  clarification, however I find it rather arrogant to call this a  pointless circular argument when the cause of all of this was your freelancer not giving the correct information. As one of your customers, I think a "sorry for the misunderstanding" would have been more conducive to good customer relations, especially in light of all the other issues being reported here.


----------



## tret

Challenges and gripes (deserved) aside, this is one of the most satisfying solutions I’ve owned over the years. Urges to sell it off and look elsewhere are short lived because the complete package just delivers. Sound quality, convenience and style - it just has it all. That said, I am one of the users that experience very few issues which I’m grateful for. Anyway enjoy the tunes, folks.


----------



## paulgc

Hmmm... dare we ask about 2Yu after this ”CaseGate” . Maybe best @Matt Bartlett fields questions.


----------



## brintamatic

I have a lot of connectivity issues trying to use MConnect. The main reason I use MConnect is to stream Tidal Masters tracks To the 2Go. I prefer Roon but my annual subscription has expired and it’s just not something I’d like to keep paying for. Is there anything else I can use? I know I can Airplay but it doesn’t seem to take advantage of the higher bitrates and it slows down my device that I am Airplaying from. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## ubs28

brintamatic said:


> I have a lot of connectivity issues trying to use MConnect. The main reason I use MConnect is to stream Tidal Masters tracks To the 2Go. I prefer Roon but my annual subscription has expired and it’s just not something I’d like to keep paying for. Is there anything else I can use? I know I can Airplay but it doesn’t seem to take advantage of the higher bitrates and it slows down my device that I am Airplaying from. Any advice would be appreciated



Audirvana is very good. You can control it with your phone also.

I was able to stream DSD512 without drops out when I had the 2GO still, so it should work.

However there are pops and cracks randomly appearing which is a software issue on Chord there side because all my other streaming capable devices have none of these issues on the same network.


----------



## Amberlamps

paulgc said:


>



That new case looks the schiit, it's looks exactly like it's cool little brother for mojo and poly. The Van Nuys cases look much better than the shoulder man bag for Hugo 1, which coincidentally became a massive hit at LGBT meetings in the san francisco area.

So who here is from San Francisco ?


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> That new case looks the schiit, it's looks exactly like it's cool little brother for mojo and poly. The Van Nuys cases look much better than the shoulder man bag for Hugo 1, which coincidentally became a massive hit at LGBT meetings in the san francisco area.
> 
> So who here is from San Francisco ?


radnor for one


----------



## Amberlamps

It's not a good idea to name and force anyone out of the closet until they are ready to do so by themselves mike, as it could cause PTSD.

Radnor, I'd sue miketlse


----------



## SteveHulk

paulgc said:


>


I notice that this case leaves the sd card slots uncovered. 

Does anybody else ever have a cold sweat imagining a 2go sd card slot mechanism having a meltdown when out and about and pinging 2TB of music down a drain? Or is it just me? 😱

I think if I ever design a case for the Hugo 2go then I will have these slots covered with some thick leather 😀


----------



## phillevy

SteveHulk said:


> I notice that this case leaves the sd card slots uncovered.
> 
> Does anybody else ever have a cold sweat imagining a 2go sd card slot mechanism having a meltdown when out and about and pinging 2TB of music down a drain? Or is it just me? 😱
> 
> I think if I ever design a case for the Hugo 2go then I will have these slots covered with some thick leather 😀


Even Valentinum's case with it's cover leaves the slots exposed. I think the cards are pretty safe though, due to the slots being dimpled inwards and the cards themselves well recessed. Could use a strip of tape I suppose


----------



## tret

phillevy said:


> Even Valentinum's case with it's cover leaves the slots exposed. I think the cards are pretty safe though, due to the slots being dimpled inwards and the cards themselves well recessed. Could use a strip of tape I suppose



I ordered and received a Valentinum case that covers just about everything, allowing access only to the USB port (for charging) as well as both headphone outputs. I’m pretty happy with the results and how protective it is. All you have to do is message him on Etsy and request this particular variant.


----------



## phillevy

tret said:


> I ordered and received a Valentinum case that covers just about everything, allowing access only to the USB port (for charging) as well as both headphone outputs. I’m pretty happy with the results and how protective it is. All you have to do is message him on Etsy and request this particular variant.


That's really cool, he didn't suggest that option for me, however my cover protects the the whole of the top,and also I prefer to be able to check the network status lamp on the side.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

brintamatic said:


> I prefer Roon but my annual subscription has expired and it’s just not something I’d like to keep paying for. Is there anything else I can use? Any advice would be appreciated.


Roon, now remains the best option in terms of sound quality.
Alternatively, you can try for Android ™:
BubbleUPnP UPnP / DLNA => for listening Tidal.
MAFA - MPD client => for playing music files with SD Card.


----------



## Progisus

Dalmonegrig said:


> Roon, now remains the best option in terms of sound quality.
> Alternatively, you can try for Android ™:
> BubbleUPnP UPnP / DLNA => for listening Tidal.
> MAFA - MPD client => for playing music files with SD Card.


Audirvana is another option.


----------



## tunes

hptubes said:


> Yeah, agreed--I use Roon at home too, which finds it immediately once it's online, and seems to sound great.  I was more curious as to the Qobuz solution folks were using outside of their home networks.  I was using Airplay directly from Qobuz app, the but others seem to feel the MConnect solution might sound better.  Will experiment.


 b


muski said:


> Does anyone know what the wifi chip in the Poly is? And it's max data rate? I find Poly works flawlessly in the same spot where the 2Go fails.





Progisus said:


> Audirvana is another option.


what is the best free option other than Roon to use with Tidal and iPhone?


----------



## tunes (Oct 17, 2020)

Dalmonegrig said:


> Roon, now remains the best option in terms of sound quality.
> Alternatively, you can try for Android ™:
> BubbleUPnP UPnP / DLNA => for listening Tidal.
> MAFA - MPD client => for playing music files with SD Card.


What is a reliable microSD 512 GB for 2GO?


----------



## tunes

Progisus said:


> Audirvana is another option.


Can Tidal be used with 2Go without ROON or any software?  What is the simplest free solution for Tidal and SD card playback on this device?


----------



## LCMusicLover

tunes said:


> What is a reliable microSD 512 GB for 2GO?





This has been trouble-free for me for 3+ months


----------



## tunes

Thanks!


----------



## tunes

tunes said:


> Thanks!





tunes said:


> Thanks!


Does anyone know why you have to disconnect 2Go from HUGO every time it needs to be charged?  I used to just leave the HUGO on the charger but now when it runs down I have to disconnect the 2Go?  Why didn’t CHORD make a pass through so both are charged from the same charger??


----------



## SteveHulk

tunes said:


> Does anyone know why you have to disconnect 2Go from HUGO every time it needs to be charged?  I used to just leave the HUGO on the charger but now when it runs down I have to disconnect the 2Go?  Why didn’t CHORD make a pass through so both are charged from the same charger??


It is possible that your USB charger is not delivering enough current to charge both units. Try using a higher power charger.


----------



## LCMusicLover

tunes said:


> Does anyone know why you have to disconnect 2Go from HUGO every time it needs to be charged?  I used to just leave the HUGO on the charger but now when it runs down I have to disconnect the 2Go?  Why didn’t CHORD make a pass through so both are charged from the same charger??


I use the included charger, and that’s never been an issue for me — H2 & 2go have been inseparable since they first met 

I think the problem is that 2go eats all the charging current and doesn’t pass any on until it is fully charged — selfish person!


----------



## tunes

Can both devices be left on the charger when they are attached to each other like the HUGO alone?


----------



## moemoney

tunes said:


> Can both devices be left on the charger when they are attached to each other like the HUGO alone?


My experience has been yes you can leave them both on the charger but you can’t keep both on the charger and play music


----------



## LCMusicLover (Oct 18, 2020)

moemoney said:


> My experience has been yes you can leave them both on the charger but you can’t keep both on the charger and play music


Not true. Sorry, not in my experience as I am (currently, right now, as I type, really) listening to ‘Nightcall’ by London Grammar, Qobuz streamed to 2Go attached to Hugo 2 playing on HEKse via 1/4 in out. Plugged in charging, with the provided charger.


----------



## moemoney

LCMusicLover said:


> Not true. Sorry, not in my experience as I am (currently, right now, as I type, really) listening to ‘Nightcall’ by London Grammar, Qobuz streamed to 2Go attached to Hugo 2 playing on HEKse via 1/4 in out. Plugged in charging, with the provided charger.


All I can say is when I do that mines overheats and cuts off


----------



## LCMusicLover

moemoney said:


> All I can say is when I do that mines overheats and cuts off


Oh yes, it runs hot, listening while charging. I stand mine on edge or use an open rack — hasn’t cut out for me, but I guess I can see it. Apologies.


----------



## tunes

Thanks for that revelation.  Now why did you choose Qobuz over Tidal??  Are you using your iPhone to navigate through music files or Roon etc?  I am new to streaming music and just have my iPhone, just received 2Go and Hugo2.  I am trying not to have to pay for Roon and just the month subscription for either Tidal Qobuz.  Thanks you any suggestions.


----------



## tunes

Does Hugo alone on the charger heat up while listening to music or just the combination of HUGO and 2Go?


----------



## moemoney

tunes said:


> Does Hugo alone on the charger heat up while listening to music or just the combination of HUGO and 2Go?


Just the combination heats up h2 by itself I can go into desktop mode and everything will be fine.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

tunes said:


> Does Hugo alone on the charger heat up while listening to music or just the combination of HUGO and 2Go?



Hugo on charger while playing will get warm. The Hugo/2go combo will get equally warm. You can keep the combo plugged in all the time because the Hugo goes into desktop mode.

If the Hugo gets so hot as to cut out while playing music while plugged in, I would think this would be a faulty unit.


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> It's not a good idea to name and force anyone out of the closet until they are ready to do so by themselves mike, as it could cause PTSD.
> 
> Radnor, I'd sue miketlse


Your question was 'So who here is from San Francisco ?'

Radnors previous mightyKyn profile showed his location as Palo Alto (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palo_Alto,_California )

His latest profile radnor, has listed his location this year as Oakland (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oakland,_California ), and then Palo Alto again.

He was hardly 'in the closet' about coming from the San Francisco Bay area.


----------



## Doody (Oct 18, 2020)

Finally got my other 1TB sd card sorted out - so now I've got 2 x 1TB in the 2go (SanDisk)

Unfortunately, I've been playing a bunch of stuff this afternoon off of the SD cards and I'm getting a variety of vinylpopsandclicks as well as some straight-up drop outs (silent pauses for up to 2 seconds). Oddly, the errors have only been on redbook - not HD stuff, which runs fine. _WEIRDNESS_.

Anybody have any clue when the next firmware update might be coming? I'm on 1.0.3 apparently.

Doody

PS: I'm jacked in to USB and RJ45 during this session. Usually when I listen off the SD cards I'm completely off the grid. Will re-test later in that scenario. Maybe the errors are somehow tied to the Ethernet traffic (?) or the fact that the USB is connected (just to a power feed).


----------



## LCMusicLover

Doody said:


> ...so now I've got 2 x 1TB in the 2go (SanDisk)...


Think you see enough dynamite there, Butch?






jealousy camouflaged by a feeble attempt at humor — I’ll be rocking 512 x 2 once my Prime Day purchases arrive.


----------



## tunes

Doody said:


> Finally got my other 1TB sd card sorted out - so now I've got 2 x 1TB in the 2go (SanDisk)
> 
> Unfortunately, I've been playing a bunch of stuff this afternoon off of the SD cards and I'm getting a variety of vinylpopsandclicks as well as some straight-up drop outs (silent pauses for up to 2 seconds). Oddly, the errors have only been on redbook - not HD stuff, which runs fine. _WEIRDNESS_.
> 
> ...


Is CHORD aware of these issues.  Seems easier just to use a DAP and optical to feed the HUGO2 at this point and only use the 2GO for streaming.


----------



## Doody

tunes said:


> Is CHORD aware of these issues.  Seems easier just to use a DAP and optical to feed the HUGO2 at this point and only use the 2GO for streaming.


They're well aware. They continue to work on it, we all hope!

Doody


----------



## brintamatic

Hey guys - I'm sorry if this has been talked about already but I took a long hiatus from Roon when my annual subscription ended. Up until then, I was enjoying the 2Go with Roon. After trying some options that were mentioned on here like Audirvana (which I never could get to connect to my 2Go or the iPhone app), I gave up and decided to re-up with Roon, only to find out that I can't re-add the 2Go as an audio device (saying the manufacturer has not yet completed certification). The only way I could get this to work is adding it using Airplay. Any advice?


----------



## gryffe




----------



## Burakk

hey guys, if is there anybody who wanna be beta tester of this underdevelopment product and still have some trust to this company, I’m selling my like new black 2go with all package and accessories.


----------



## gryffe

brintamatic said:


> Hey guys - I'm sorry if this has been talked about already but I took a long hiatus from Roon when my annual subscription ended. Up until then, I was enjoying the 2Go with Roon. After trying some options that were mentioned on here like Audirvana (which I never could get to connect to my 2Go or the iPhone app), I gave up and decided to re-up with Roon, only to find out that I can't re-add the 2Go as an audio device (saying the manufacturer has not yet completed certification). The only way I could get this to work is adding it using Airplay. Any advice?


https://community.roonlabs.com/t/im...uncertified-roon-ready-network-players/120204


----------



## brintamatic

gryffe said:


> https://community.roonlabs.com/t/im...uncertified-roon-ready-network-players/120204


Thanks. So basically no workaround? I unfortunately got a dedicated PC during my time off of Roon so it was a brand new install.


----------



## gryffe

brintamatic said:


> Hey guys - I'm sorry if this has been talked about already but I took a long hiatus from Roon when my annual subscription ended. Up until then, I was enjoying the 2Go with Roon. After trying some options that were mentioned on here like Audirvana (which I never could get to connect to my 2Go or the iPhone app), I gave up and decided to re-up with Roon, only to find out that I can't re-add the 2Go as an audio device (saying the manufacturer has not yet completed certification). The only way I could get this to work is adding it using Airplay. Any advice?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-pdif-adaptor-official-thread.925464/page-281

Start at post #4205


----------



## Doody

brintamatic said:


> Hey guys - I'm sorry if this has been talked about already but I took a long hiatus from Roon when my annual subscription ended. Up until then, I was enjoying the 2Go with Roon. After trying some options that were mentioned on here like Audirvana (which I never could get to connect to my 2Go or the iPhone app), I gave up and decided to re-up with Roon, only to find out that I can't re-add the 2Go as an audio device (saying the manufacturer has not yet completed certification). The only way I could get this to work is adding it using Airplay. Any advice?


Request to become a developer at Roon and they will most likelly set you up lickety-split.

Doody


----------



## brintamatic

Doody said:


> Request to become a developer at Roon and they will most likelly set you up lickety-split.
> 
> Doody


Seriously?


----------



## ubs28 (Oct 19, 2020)

brintamatic said:


> Hey guys - I'm sorry if this has been talked about already but I took a long hiatus from Roon when my annual subscription ended. Up until then, I was enjoying the 2Go with Roon. After trying some options that were mentioned on here like Audirvana (which I never could get to connect to my 2Go or the iPhone app), I gave up and decided to re-up with Roon, only to find out that I can't re-add the 2Go as an audio device (saying the manufacturer has not yet completed certification). The only way I could get this to work is adding it using Airplay. Any advice?



If you're still interested to get Audirvana to work with the 2GO, chase Chord to fix some weird bug in getting devices to get recognised. This isn't just with Audirvana, but it also happens with Mconnect and other apps with UPnP.

Most of the time the 2GO was able to get recognised. But there are some of those moments when you have to force restart the 2GO in order to get it recognised.


----------



## gryffe

Before I sold my 2Go I had no problem using it and Hugo 2 with Audirvana. Not sure why it would be a problem for others?


----------



## ubs28

gryffe said:


> Before I sold my 2Go I had no problem using it and Hugo 2 with Audirvana. Not sure why it would be a problem for others?



It worked fine for me too. But I suppose he encountered that bug where the 2Go is not being recognised. This is not an Audirvana issue as I noticed the same thing with other apps.

Restarting the 2Go usually fixed it.


----------



## brintamatic

ubs28 said:


> If you're still interested to get Audirvana to work with the 2GO, chase Chord to fix some weird bug in getting devices to get recognised. This isn't just with Audirvana, but it also happens with Mconnect and other apps with UPnP.
> 
> Most of the time the 2GO was able to get recognised. But there are some of those moments when you have to force restart the 2GO in order to get it recognised.


I have issues with Chord and MConnect as well. What is weird is that it almost always works when I connect using my iPad Pro but when I use my iPhone, it almost NEVER connects. Audirvana - I couldn't even get my phone to connect to the computer. When I had Roon before, I almost NEVER had issues. The only time I experienced issues is when I was using the Audeze DSP on wireless in certain weak spots in my house.


----------



## ubs28

brintamatic said:


> I have issues with Chord and MConnect as well. What is weird is that it almost always works when I connect using my iPad Pro but when I use my iPhone, it almost NEVER connects. Audirvana - I couldn't even get my phone to connect to the computer. When I had Roon before, I almost NEVER had issues. The only time I experienced issues is when I was using the Audeze DSP on wireless in certain weak spots in my house.



Maybe Roon is better for the 2Go as Roon is also chasing Chord to fix things.

For my other devices, Audirvana works 100% though.


----------



## brintamatic

tret said:


> Looks like Roon followed through w/ their temporary solution proposal for those of us that applied.


I'm late to the game. How do you request to be a developer?


----------



## Doody

brintamatic said:


> I'm late to the game. How do you request to be a developer?


it's in this thread. go back to august (?) when the original announcement happened and step forward. at some point roon opened up this developer option for folks to not be screwed. the deadline was 09/01 but i missed the deadline and they still let me in.

doody


----------



## tunes

ubs28 said:


> Maybe Roon is better for the 2Go as Roon is also chasing Chord to fix things.
> 
> For my other devices, Audirvana works 100% though.


How much does Audievana cost?  Does it require a yearly subscription?  I hate all of these tacked on yearly fees beyond the primary streaming service.


----------



## gryffe (Oct 19, 2020)

Audirvana is a lifetime one off fee of $96 or £84.

Edit, it's actually increased quite a bit. I paid £67 just over 2 years ago.


----------



## AndrewOld

brintamatic said:


> Hey guys - I'm sorry if this has been talked about already but I took a long hiatus from Roon when my annual subscription ended. Up until then, I was enjoying the 2Go with Roon. After trying some options that were mentioned on here like Audirvana (which I never could get to connect to my 2Go or the iPhone app), I gave up and decided to re-up with Roon, only to find out that I can't re-add the 2Go as an audio device (saying the manufacturer has not yet completed certification). The only way I could get this to work is adding it using Airplay. Any advice?


You should have registered with Roon before the cut off and they would have given you developer status, which would have enabled you to use your 2Go. Maybe if you ask them nicely and explain the situation they will sort you out.


----------



## Luvdac

Hi all, thought I'd drop in and share my experience with the h2go in the past month. I've always had problems with getting anything above 24/96 and dsd128 without dropouts. 
Since a month its been running absolutely glitch free @ 24/384 and dsd256. I mean not one single instance of drop out or roon 'track loading slowly' messages.
So whats changed?
For starters its just me and the missus at home since a month. Extended family who were locked down with us have moved on. That's around 16 fewer devices hogging the network. Major, major culprit/solution.
Secondly, I put in optical between the server and the mesh hub serving the h2go. HUGE upgrade in sound quality. Probably added to network stability in a big way.
Finally, downloaded process lasso https://bitsum.com/ which is a cpu optimisation program for Windows. You can prioritise roon and also tell Windows to disable hyperthreading for roon. 
This last step was maybe not needed, as my network and 2go were just chummy with the absence of relatives and the optical setup.

Not claiming any of this may work for you, but for sound quality alone the optical fiber setup is fantastic.


----------



## Currawong

Luvdac said:


> I put in optical between the server and the mesh hub serving the h2go.



What did you use to do that?


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Oct 23, 2020)

Luvdac said:


> Hi all, thought I'd drop in and share my experience with the h2go in the past month.
> Since a month its been running absolutely glitch free @ 24/384 and dsd256. I mean not one single instance of drop out or roon 'track loading slowly' messages.
> Not claiming any of this may work for you, but for sound quality alone the optical fiber setup is fantastic.



I will share my experience of using H2G.
For a month of use, everything is just fine!
No clicks, no blackouts.

Parameters:
The Wi-Fi connection speed is 100 Mbps.
There are 7 devices in the network, they are divided by connection frequencies and speed.
Wi-Fi priority for H2G.
The main software use of Roon + H2G.
SQ is very good, but there is still room for improved sound quality when using optical fiber.


----------



## Mark S

Hi all,  please excuse this OT inquiry, but this forum has a lot of smart folks. I will be away for two months in a vacation rental and will bring my Hugo2Go and Focal Utopias plus 64 Audio iem’s, but for times when I might like to use speakers, what do folks recommend? Seems to me some small active dacless monitors would be idea, but I do not have a feel for this market segment. I don’t want to bring any equipment except the H2G.  Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luvdac

Currawong said:


> What did you use to do that?




Two of these. Single mode gigabit media converters with an optical fiber between them ( 20 metres in this case). Both powered by 5v lps each. Ethernet cable from server to media converter and on the other end ethernet from media converter to mesh hub.
This solution without the lps' cost me around 100 euros. Linear power supplies also do make a difference. I use the allo shanti on one end and an ifi ipower x on the other.
I preferred to go for the more expensive single mode. These use laser instead of the cheaper led's in dual mode converters. Also, theoretically you could lay upto 20kms or more without power loss.
There are more expensive audiophile media converter solutions out there but $$$ and I'm not quite convinced as to their claimed superiority.


----------



## Widell

Tidal Connect.....would that be recognized somehow by the 2GO? 
Anyone who can pitch in?


----------



## gryffe

Widell said:


> Tidal Connect.....would that be recognized somehow by the 2GO?
> Anyone who can pitch in?


Is it not more a question of would Tidal Connect recognise the 2Go? And are you asking because it's not working for you?
Can't speak for 2Go as I no longer have one, but I know that Tidal Connect doesn't recognise my Cambridge Audio 851N, which is a bummer. My 851N is recognised by  Roon, and Audirvana, which allows me to play Tidal, so not sure why the Tidal app itself can't recognise it.
Spotify Connect was able to recognise the 2Go, and can now recognise my 851N


----------



## Widell

gryffe said:


> Is it not more a question of would Tidal Connect recognise the 2Go? And are you asking because it's not working for you?
> Can't speak for 2Go as I no longer have one, but I know that Tidal Connect doesn't recognise my Cambridge Audio 851N, which is a bummer. My 851N is recognised by  Roon, and Audirvana, which allows me to play Tidal, so not sure why the Tidal app itself can't recognise it.
> Spotify Connect was able to recognise the 2Go, and can now recognise my 851N


Thx, I just can't try it as my CH2 and 2Go has been in for service after becoming bricks since Last FW update, trying to be patient but.....


----------



## jarnopp

Mark S said:


> Hi all,  please excuse this OT inquiry, but this forum has a lot of smart folks. I will be away for two months in a vacation rental and will bring my Hugo2Go and Focal Utopias plus 64 Audio iem’s, but for times when I might like to use speakers, what do folks recommend? Seems to me some small active dacless monitors would be idea, but I do not have a feel for this market segment. I don’t want to bring any equipment except the H2G.  Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


I’ve been in that situation, but not for 2 months. That’s kind of a long time, depending on what you will be doing and how you get there.  But in general, I would say not to try to get any kind of audiophile experience out of portable speakers and go for the best/largest Bluetooth speaker you want to lug around and save critical listening for headphones. Don’t stress...you are on vacation!


----------



## PiggyD0g

Mark S said:


> Hi all,  please excuse this OT inquiry, but this forum has a lot of smart folks. I will be away for two months in a vacation rental and will bring my Hugo2Go and Focal Utopias plus 64 Audio iem’s, but for times when I might like to use speakers, what do folks recommend? Seems to me some small active dacless monitors would be idea, but I do not have a feel for this market segment. I don’t want to bring any equipment except the H2G.  Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.



Minrigs made in Bristol UK.They’re not cheap but the sound quality is very good. Bluetooth from a phone or wired up to the H2.

it’s a modular system. So you can pick and choose the configuration. For a 2 week holiday I always bring two minrig 3s and a minrig 3subwoofer. The total speaker volume is slightly more than a wine container and about 2 kg.


----------



## joshnor713

Widell said:


> Thx, I just can't try it as my CH2 and 2Go has been in for service after becoming bricks since Last FW update, trying to be patient but.....



I tried with my Android phone and don't see the option for Tidal Connect to connect to my 2Go unfortunately. But wasn't holding my breath either.

Since it's a similar feature to Spotify Connect, I tried looking back to see if that got working with Chord's streamers and don't see that it did.

Would be a nice workaround for Chord never getting Casting for Android devices, but seems like Chord would have to incorporate support for Tidal Connect as well (hopefully more likely than getting Casting, which doesn't appear will ever come).

I wonder how Tidal Connect would compare to Airplay for Apple users. Would it have better bandwidth (i.e. to utilize Masters quality)?


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Mark S said:


> But for times when I might like to use speakers, what do folks recommend? Seems to me some small active dacless monitors would be idea, but I do not have a feel for this market segment.


Look towards iLoud Micro Monitor


----------



## TKpurple

PiggyD0g said:


> Minrigs made in Bristol UK.They’re not cheap but the sound quality is very good. Bluetooth from a phone or wired up to the H2.
> 
> it’s a modular system. So you can pick and choose the configuration. For a 2 week holiday I always bring two minrig 3s and a minrig 3subwoofer. The total speaker volume is slightly more than a wine container and about 2 kg.


I can also recommend minirigs as the best audio speaker system for on the go vacation if size metters.


----------



## AndrewOld

Mark S said:


> Hi all,  please excuse this OT inquiry, but this forum has a lot of smart folks. I will be away for two months in a vacation rental and will bring my Hugo2Go and Focal Utopias plus 64 Audio iem’s, but for times when I might like to use speakers, what do folks recommend? Seems to me some small active dacless monitors would be idea, but I do not have a feel for this market segment. I don’t want to bring any equipment except the H2G.  Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


Neumann KH120s are very nice, compact active monitors.

https://en-de.neumann.com/kh-120-a-g
https://www.thomann.de/gb/neumann_kh_120_a.htm

There‘s a review from a genuine pro magazine here:
https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/neumann-kh120a-kh810


----------



## grokit (Oct 21, 2020)

_edit:_ This is a heck of a way to introduce myself to this thread, sorry about that.

I purchased a H2 a week or two ago, and just received my 2go yesterday. I was excited about the Tidal/ROON integration, so I went for an annual Tidal subscription.
Now I'm wondering, should I bail, return my gears and cancel the 2yu order?
I haven't even activated my ROON promo yet, been waiting for the right time for years. I also have an Etsy case on order. This is looking like a train wreck.

We know ROON's position, a month into it what does Chord say? Am I overreacting?

_edit2:_ Sigh. Maybe I am. I tend to 'panic' easily in this type of situation. I'm working on it.

But it's shocking to find that a group of products that I was excited about, and spent almost $4k on, were basically sold to me under false pretenses. It's not my dealer's fault, of course. But returning this gear is the only leverage I have in this situation. Maybe I can get an extension on the trial period or something until the 2go gets its certification. It's  great piece of kit otherwise, and my glimmer of hope seems to be that the Poly is successfully certified.

So I'll go ahead with ROON and play with it on my Poly, while we wait to see what happens.

I just want to add that this is a great thread, thank you all for it. It's too bad that Chord stopped participating. I was hoping to just learn about the nuances of my 2go here, but I can see that I should have read up first. It's not the first time something like this has happened. I can see that pre-purchase research is getting more & more important! 

I'm currently catching up from the September announcement, thanks again.


----------



## AndrewOld (Oct 21, 2020)

grokit said:


> _edit:_ This is a heck of a way to introduce myself to this thread, sorry about that.
> 
> I purchased a H2 a week or two ago, and just received my 2go yesterday. I was excited about the Tidal/ROON integration, so I went for an annual Tidal subscription.
> Now I'm wondering, should I bail, return my gears and cancel the 2yu order?
> ...


I would return everything without hesitation. It’s a lot of money. If it does eventually work, you can buy it again. If not, you’ve avoided a very expensive mistake.  Chord haven’t even removed the untrue claim about Roon readiness from their website. I was seriously interested in a 2Yu, but not now.


----------



## gryffe (Oct 21, 2020)

Chord are acting disgracefully in my opinion. I love my Hugo 2, but haven't regretted for a minute selling my 2go, and will never buy another product from them again. I have spent over £4k on a Qutest, H2 and 2Go over the years, but no more. It's not as if there aren't lots of reliable trustworthy companies out there more than happy to get my business, and who know how to treat customers with respect, and not like something that they trod on as we have seen with some of Chords comments on here, and now they are not even engaging at all it seems.


----------



## Doody

@ChordElectronics any new news on Roon certification? Or on the next cycle of firmware to try to address the 'vinylpopsandclicks' issue?

Thanks,
Doody


----------



## Luvdac

If its roon integration you're worried about, I think you can still apply for developer status for the 2go with roon. Just explain your situation to them. I'm sure they'll help you out.


----------



## grokit (Oct 22, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> I would return everything without hesitation. It’s a lot of money. If it does eventually work, you can buy it again. If not, you’ve avoided a very expensive mistake.  Chord haven’t even removed the untrue claim about Roon readiness from their website. I was seriously interested in a 2Yu, but not now.


Ugh, I was hoping this one would be simple. I was already familiar with Mojo/Poly, and I love the match between Hugo 2 and Stellia. I don't want to return any of this stuff. But it sounds like I need to decide whether I am, or if it's just the 2go & 2yu I want to reverse course on, or ?? other options that I don't want to bother with either.

I don't even want to think about it. But it seems I'm on a deadline. This kind of ***** sucks. There has to be more to this story than a COVID interruption.




Luvdac said:


> If its roon integration you're worried about, I think you can still apply for developer status for the 2go with roon. Just explain your situation to them. I'm sure they'll help you out.


I think it might be too late? From the top of the 1st page of the application:
"To continue using your existing uncertified Roon Ready device, fill out the information below. We'll let you know _before September 21_ (emphasis mine) if you qualify and automatically grant you developer access for your device." Then it goes to a page where they specify some screen shots they want.

I'll probably go through the motions, I'm going to subscribe to Roon for a few other reasons anyways (that include the Poly).


_edit: _to merge my consecutive posts (whoops)...

I mean, honestly, the sound that's coming from my SD card is blowing me away. Hugo 2/Stellia is a crazy awesome portable rig. For once I felt like I was on the leading edge of... something. Lol. But the 2go is about $1k too much for just an SD card player, and without it working as advertised my entire rig feels devalued.

Right off the bat! It really is a great rig though, and I don't want to return it unnecessarily. So I'm leaning towards keeping it anyways. What a crazy hobby this is.

I do wonder if they're considering doing a hardware revision of 2go. Besides Roon that's a concern of mine, that I could be stuck with inferior 'beta' hardware. 2go works great with my SD card, not so much with Tidal. It logs me in but can't seem to find my preferences, playlists, recently played that kind of data. There's a vague error message I can't recall now. So that's different than my Poly experience. But hey no worries I have a plan for that, it's called Roon; have you heard of it?


----------



## AndrewOld

grokit said:


> Ugh, I was hoping this one would be simple. I was already familiar with Mojo/Poly, and I love the match between Hugo 2 and Stellia. I don't want to return any of this stuff. But it sounds like I need to decide whether I am, or if it's just the 2go & 2yu I want to reverse course on, or ?? other options that I don't want to bother with either.
> 
> I don't even want to think about it. But it seems I'm on a deadline. This kind of ***** sucks. There has to be more to this story than a COVID interruption.
> 
> ...


There is a long thread on the mini-DSP forum (would that Chord had such a thing) about their issues with Roon certification. If you read the thread you’ll see on the second page, a long post from the devteam (would that Chord did such things) about why they had difficulties with Roon certification. Some of the issues arose from the need to feed back to Roon info about DSP states. This is just a guess, but I wonder whether the problem with the 2Go is that it also can do DSP - upsampling etc - and Roon may have a requirement to see that so it can be reflected in the Roon path, and this is causing Chord some difficulties as they dont seem to have much in house software expertise (or even the ability to remove basic errors from their website). I may be, and probably am, completely wrong. I have to say that the mini DSP forum is a model of how a manufacturer should communicate with their customers.

https://www.minidsp.com/forum/shd-s...-support-for-uncertified-devices?limitstart=0


----------



## Doody

AndrewOld said:


> There is a long thread on the mini-DSP forum (would that Chord had such a thing) about their issues with Roon certification. If you read the thread you’ll see on the second page, a long post from the devteam (would that Chord did such things) about why they had difficulties with Roon certification. Some of the issues arose from the need to feed back to Roon info about DSP states. This is just a guess, but I wonder whether the problem with the 2Go is that it also can do DSP - upsampling etc - and Roon may have a requirement to see that so it can be reflected in the Roon path, and this is causing Chord some difficulties as they dont seem to have much in house software expertise (or even the ability to remove basic errors from their website). I may be, and probably am, completely wrong. I have to say that the mini DSP forum is a model of how a manufacturer should communicate with their customers.
> 
> https://www.minidsp.com/forum/shd-s...-support-for-uncertified-devices?limitstart=0


Thanks for sharing that. Yeah, that's a great post by their dev team. @Matt Bartlett @ChordElectronics please check that out? 

Doody


----------



## muski

grokit said:


> Ugh, I was hoping this one would be simple. I was already familiar with Mojo/Poly, and I love the match between Hugo 2 and Stellia. I don't want to return any of this stuff. But it sounds like I need to decide whether I am, or if it's just the 2go & 2yu I want to reverse course on, or ?? other options that I don't want to bother with either.
> 
> I don't even want to think about it. But it seems I'm on a deadline. This kind of ***** sucks. There has to be more to this story than a COVID interruption.
> 
> ...


I’d return it ASAP. Yes, when it works it does sound great, but the pops/clicks, WiFi dropouts and now the Roon certification issue drove me bonkers. I’m so glad I returned mine and have gone back to my Poly/Mojo. If they address the above issues I’ll repurchase (but they’d have to do a hardware redesign with a better wifi chip).


----------



## NYanakiev

Sorry to see that people are still having issues. My 2Go is rock solid and works with Roon just as well as before I signed up to be a "developer".

No pops/clicks/dropouts.


----------



## Jimjim77

NYanakiev said:


> Sorry to see that people are still having issues. My 2Go is rock solid and works with Roon just as well as before I signed up to be a "developer".
> 
> No pops/clicks/dropouts.


Mine as well. No pop/clicks. No need to charge it. 
Ok, I can’t use it because I’m waiting for the 2Yu. But still 😂


----------



## NYanakiev

Jimjim77 said:


> Mine as well. No pop/clicks. No need to charge it.
> Ok, I can’t use it because I’m waiting for the 2Yu. But still 😂



I've got mine in desktop mode the entire time. Super convenient. Use Mojopoly around the house.


----------



## paulgc

NYanakiev said:


> I've got mine in desktop mode the entire time. Super convenient. Use Mojopoly around the house.



same deployment. Have the two streamers Grouped in Roon.


----------



## joshnor713

I'm pretty disappointed over how the pops/clicks issue has been handled. Chord showed concern for it in the beginning, but that has dropped off. They attempted to fix the problem with a firmware update and failed, and now I'm getting the vibe of "Oh well, we tried". Not saying that's what they said, but that's the impression I'm getting. And what worries me is that's exactly their conclusion when they couldn't get Google's approval for Casting support. "Oh well, we tried".

I've emailed their Support about the pops/clicks from the beginning. They got their firmware update in and then I let them know that pops/clicks didn't go away. They said they're looking into it. I hear nothing for a couple months and have to email back. They said the next update is being "destruction tested" - this was in August. I'm seeing that I only get communicated to if I ping them. This is a problem with their device, this isn't how it should be.

I don't know what's going on in the background. I won't assume it's not a priority for them. But what is, is that they're not showing the right care for customers loyal to Chord and those who paid a premium for this device. They should make me feel like the problem important to them, and unless the fix is around corner, there shouldn't be these long stretches of silence. This could imply that they're struggling to fix it and gave up without wanting to admit it. Not saying that that's what's going on, but without communication, what else to we have to go on?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Two cross country trips and lengthy recovery from surgery...

2Go keeps me almost sane.


----------



## paulgc

Peter Hyatt said:


> Two cross country trips and lengthy recovery from surgery...
> 
> 2Go keeps me almost sane.


Hope you are well on the mend.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Ok, I haven't checked in a couple of months. Could somebody please answer my questions ?

Did 2Go lose its roon support (eg, you can't use roon with 2Go) ?

Is the vinyl/pop noise solved even after half an year ?


----------



## Doody

Alex Pi said:


> Did 2Go lose its roon support (eg, you can't use roon with 2Go) ?


No, not exactly. The product is not certified with Roon, but if you request developer status with Roon, they will set you up so you can use it. The deadline for this was 09/01 or the like, but apparently they've been good about it if you ask.



Alex Pi said:


> Is the vinyl/pop noise solved even after half an year ?


Not yet, no. They've been working on it...

Doody


----------



## Mark S

I got the new iPhone 12 pro yesterday, and now Go Figure can’t find the Hugo2Go?  Anyone else having any issues?? This seems really odd.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Mark S said:


> I got the new iPhone 12 pro yesterday, and now Go Figure can’t find the Hugo2Go?  Anyone else having any issues?? This seems really odd.


Happens to me a lot of times. Just unpair the Bluetooth and rescan in go figure


----------



## Mark S

🤦🏻 should have thought of that myself. Embarrassing. Thanks for the (incredibly fast) reminder.


----------



## NYanakiev

I had an issue of a similar nature with my new iPhone 12 Pro today. 

Connected fine via Gofigure, set up the phone as a portable hotspot but 2Go wouldn't connect to the network..


----------



## grokit (Oct 25, 2020)

AndrewOld said:


> I would return everything without hesitation. It’s a lot of money. If it does eventually work, you can buy it again. If not, you’ve avoided a very expensive mistake.  Chord haven’t even removed the untrue claim about Roon readiness from their website. I was seriously interested in a 2Yu, but not now.





muski said:


> I’d return it ASAP. Yes, when it works it does sound great, but the pops/clicks, WiFi dropouts and now the Roon certification issue drove me bonkers. I’m so glad I returned mine and have gone back to my Poly/Mojo. If they address the above issues I’ll repurchase (but they’d have to do a hardware redesign with a better wifi chip).



Thank you both for the no-nonsense advice. I agree it's best to return this stuff asap, before anything can happen to the gears or the packaging. Everything is ready to ship, I didn't even use the supplied batteries in the remote so it should all be exactly as new. It's kind of stressful repackaging this stuff but I'm satisfied.

I'll miss them of course, but I'm already excited about what I'm going to do with the return credit. More Chord gear, of course. Onward and upward!


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Mark S said:


> I got the new iPhone 12 pro yesterday, and now Go Figure can’t find the Hugo2Go?  Anyone else having any issues?? This seems really odd.


You have already received an answer, but there is one more thing.
1. include bluetooth
2. enable geolocation
This should help.


----------



## AndrewOld

grokit said:


> Thank you both for the no-nonsense advice. I agree it's best to return this stuff asap, before anything can happen to the gears or the packaging. Everything is ready to ship, I didn't even use the supplied batteries in the remote so it should all be exactly as new. It's kind of stressful repackaging this stuff but I'm satisfied.
> 
> I'll miss them of course, but I'm already excited about what I'm going to do with the return credit. More Chord gear, of course. Onward and upward!


Don’t feel bad about it, and get it dispatched as soon as you can. The more people that return stuff that doesn’t work as claimed, the more pressure there is on Chord to fix the issue, so the better things should turn out long -term. This isn’t some dodgy product you buy on ebay from an obscure outfit in China, this is high-end, high margin, high price equipment and it should be judged by high standards.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Dalmonegrig said:


> Roon, now remains the best option in terms of sound quality.
> Alternatively, you can try for Android ™:
> BubbleUPnP UPnP / DLNA => for listening Tidal.
> MAFA - MPD client => for playing music files with SD Card.





Progisus said:


> Audirvana is another option.


I recently checked how another app works.
We are talking about AK Connect 2.0 (DLNA, UPnP, AK).
The application is easy to use, the settings are minimal, it allows you to listen to Tidal and SD-card music on H2G.
The sound quality is very good, but there is a nuance that is not yet clear to me.
The application loses connection with 2Go after 15-20 minutes of operation, AK Connect 2.0 needs to be restarted.


----------



## Skeith (Oct 25, 2020)

Dalmonegrig said:


> I recently checked how another app works.
> We are talking about AK Connect 2.0 (DLNA, UPnP, AK).
> The application is easy to use, the settings are minimal, it allows you to listen to Tidal and SD-card music on H2G.
> The sound quality is very good, but there is a nuance that is not yet clear to me.
> The application loses connection with 2Go after 15-20 minutes of operation, AK Connect 2.0 needs to be restarted.



You must try Neutron, M.A.L.P., fidata Music App, Hi-Fi Cast, and Panasonic Music Streaming too...

Every app sounded different...
It seems your smartphone still have role to determine Hugo2go performance...


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Skeith said:


> You must try Neutron, M.A.L.P., fidata Music App, Hi-Fi Cast, and Panasonic Music Streaming too...


What application do you use most often? Which application do you think produces the best sound quality?
Thanks!


----------



## Skeith

Dalmonegrig said:


> What application do you use most often? Which application do you think produces the best sound quality?
> Thanks!



I'm using Panasonic Music Streaming...
The UI is bad... But I like the SQ most...

AK Connect sounded neutral, good clarity and black background, but lacks dynamic...


----------



## Doody

Help me out here. Are we talking about SD card playback? Is someone asserting that the control app on your phone, which tells 2go to push a given file through to the USB port into Hugo2, is somehow altering the quality of the playback?

If so, can you offer up even a broad theory of how on earth that could happen? Any theory - as crazy as it may sound? I cannot come up with one, honestly.

Doody


----------



## Skeith (Oct 25, 2020)

Doody said:


> Help me out here. Are we talking about SD card playback? Is someone asserting that the control app on your phone, which tells 2go to push a given file through to the USB port into Hugo2, is somehow altering the quality of the playback?
> 
> If so, can you offer up even a broad theory of how on earth that could happen? Any theory - as crazy as it may sound? I cannot come up with one, honestly.
> 
> Doody



Yes... This is about SD Card playback...
It seems the audio processing on every app sent to 2go and affect 2go performance...

You must try it yourself...
The most striking difference I heard is Bubble UPnP and AK Connect...

Try comparing both app using same music file on your 2go SD Card...


----------



## miketlse

Skeith said:


> Yes... This is about SD Card playback...
> It seems the audio processing on every app sent to 2go and affect 2go performance...
> 
> You must try it yourself...
> ...


I am trying to maintain an impartial view, but I think that I am with @Doody on this one.
Using phrases such as 'it seems' or 'i guess' or 'i assume' provides little or no credibility.

Can anyone provide any evidence/proof about this issue?


----------



## Doody

I don't entirely (yet?) need "evidence/proof" as miketlse mentions, but I can't even imagine the mechanism that could cause any change to the bitstream. As I understand it (and maybe I'm wrong!), UPnP and DLNA work to _route_ stuff from point A to point B. Using mConnect (that's what I use) I can choose a file and tell 2go to 'play' it. 2go takes that command, reads those bits off the sd card and then ships them out the 2go USB port. My understanding is that in no way is my phone involved in the bitstream of the content at all. If I could somehow tell 2go the right commands via a stone tablet and an old mule I found in a field of corn, then the process of moving the bits from sd card into 2go and out the USB port would be identical to what mConnect does.

Now if somehow the bits are moving from the sd card to your phone and then back to the 2go and then out the 2go USB port - well then things could DEFINITELY be impacted, but something would also be broken, no? If you're connected via bluetooth this also would max out certain hi-res formats (and I play DSD256 and 24/352 all the time this way). I've also done tests where I start playback and then power off my phone - and the music keeps going (as one would expect).

So I honestly don't have any idea how to even come up with a THEORY here (and I'm open to consider it!). I used to think "bits are bits" but I've learned a ton about RF noise in systems the last couple years. In this case, it's all wireless - there shouldn't be any RF problems (?).

The only thing I can think of is that the protocol implementation in app X somehow is 'cleaner' than the protocol implementation in app Y and app Y sends an excessive amount of commands to 2go constantly creating some sort of noise????? This seems super unlikely since these standards are, I believe, open-source, so everybody is using the same libraries most likely.

Anybody have a THEORY?????

Doody

EDIT:  I've tried a dozen apps for control - I never noticed a difference - though I admit that I went into that evaluation process with the above mindset, so I never even considered to listen for audio quality changes.


----------



## uzi2

How about a theory that each app induces a different level of emi into 2go?
I am sure the posters that notice a difference in sound will offer that difference as their evidence, if not their proof.
You cannot argue against that unless you have tried for yourself, even if nobody can come up with a plausible theory.


----------



## mrandery (Oct 25, 2020)

Simple test
- play some music from the SD card using the control app
- after the music starts put your phone in airplane mode and put it a few feet away from the Hugo
- if the music continues playing and you still hear a difference based on the app you started the music with you probably need have a word with yourself.


----------



## Mr X

grokit said:


> Ugh, I was hoping this one would be simple. I was already familiar with Mojo/Poly, and I love the match between Hugo 2 and Stellia. I don't want to return any of this stuff. But it sounds like I need to decide whether I am, or if it's just the 2go & 2yu I want to reverse course on, or ?? other options that I don't want to bother with either.
> 
> I don't even want to think about it. But it seems I'm on a deadline. This kind of ***** sucks. There has to be more to this story than a COVID interruption.
> 
> ...



Not sure if you sorted this but I applied around 10days after the deadline by following the process ( I didn't contact them or anything) and much to my surprise I was given Developer status so it's worth a go and easy to do.


----------



## Progisus

I’m pretty sure an malp app (rigelian, go figure) mates the renderer (poly, 2 go) and source (sd card, file etc) so that their is direct feed. A dlna app (mconnect, audirvana, glider, ak connect, bubble etc) routes the source through it to the renderer. Does that affect sound... jury’s out.


----------



## Skeith (Oct 25, 2020)

Doody said:


> I don't entirely (yet?) need "evidence/proof" as miketlse mentions, but I can't even imagine the mechanism that could cause any change to the bitstream. As I understand it (and maybe I'm wrong!), UPnP and DLNA work to _route_ stuff from point A to point B. Using mConnect (that's what I use) I can choose a file and tell 2go to 'play' it. 2go takes that command, reads those bits off the sd card and then ships them out the 2go USB port. My understanding is that in no way is my phone involved in the bitstream of the content at all. If I could somehow tell 2go the right commands via a stone tablet and an old mule I found in a field of corn, then the process of moving the bits from sd card into 2go and out the USB port would be identical to what mConnect does.
> 
> Now if somehow the bits are moving from the sd card to your phone and then back to the 2go and then out the 2go USB port - well then things could DEFINITELY be impacted, but something would also be broken, no? If you're connected via bluetooth this also would max out certain hi-res formats (and I play DSD256 and 24/352 all the time this way). I've also done tests where I start playback and then power off my phone - and the music keeps going (as one would expect).
> 
> ...



I definitely can hear the difference... Try focus on the vocal... They can sound little thicker or thinner between apps...

Try using different phone using same app to play 2go SD Card will sounded different too...

I'm scared maybe you need good dedicated DAP to control 2go to get the best SQ...

😱😱😱


----------



## grokit (Oct 25, 2020)

Mr X said:


> Not sure if you sorted this but I applied around 10days after the deadline by following the process ( I didn't contact them or anything) and much to my surprise I was given Developer status so it's worth a go and easy to do.


I went to the page and started the process, got to where I need to upload screenshots and stopped. Thanks for confirming what I suspected, that the approval period can be extended for those of us unfortunate enough to have purchased during this particular time. If I was out of my retailer's trial period, I would be grateful for the extension. But it would still mean that I'm okay with paying full price for a product that may never make it out of beta. Plus, the program's been expired for over a month now.

I sincerely hope the 2go can be rescued with a firmware update and eventual 'certified' status. But I fear that there is more to it than we have been told. Fantastic scenarios of extortion by key software contractors, irreconcilable differences between decision makers, or outright theft of intellectual property are running rampant in my mind.


----------



## jroest

grokit said:


> I went to the page and started the process, got to where I need to upload screenshots and stopped. Thanks for confirming what I suspected, that the approval period can be extended for those of us unfortunate enough to have purchased during this particular time. If I was out of my retailer's trial period, I would be grateful for the extension. But it would still mean that I'm okay with paying full price for a product that may never make it out of beta. Plus, the program's been expired for over a month now.
> 
> I sincerely hope the 2go can be rescued with a firmware update and eventual 'certified' status. But I fear that there is more to it than we have been told. Fantastic scenarios of extortion by key software contractors, irreconcilable differences between decision makers, or outright theft of intellectual property are running rampant in my mind.



I submitted yesterday and received the following earlier today:
_
Hi there,

We wanted to thank you for submitting an application to be granted developer access for your uncertified Roon Ready device.

While reviewing your application, we noticed that your uncertified device didn't ping our cloud certification check before September 21. Because of this, we're not able to grant you developer access.

But don't forget, this doesn't mean you can't use your device with Roon. If your device supports Airplay or has Chromecast built-in, you can still stream to it wirelessly using Roon. And if it has a USB or other digital input, you can always plug it in directly to your Roon Core.

Finally, please make sure to let the manufacturer of your device know that you'd like it to be Roon Ready! There's no better way to use Roon than with a certified Roon Ready device, and developer access isn't meant to be a substitution for certification.

Thank you again!

*Customer Success Team* | Roon Labs
roon | community | twitter | facebook
the music player for music lovers_

Sorry friend!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

paulgc said:


> Hope you are well on the mend.



Thanks. Slow going.  All self inflicted injuries! 😇


----------



## uzi2

Skeith said:


> I definitely can hear the difference... Try focus on the vocal... They can sound little thicker or thinner between apps...
> 
> Try using different phone using same app to play 2go SD Card will sounded different too...
> 
> ...


A good dedicated DAP will make the 2Go redundant...


----------



## grokit

jroest said:


> Sorry friend!


There's no need to apologize. I am still well within the trial/evaluation period (it's all packed up). But I appreciate the info


----------



## ubs28 (Oct 26, 2020)

uzi2 said:


> A good dedicated DAP will make the 2Go redundant...



Better yet. How about Chord working together with a good smartphone manufacturer and put Chord DAC‘s inside their phones. That would completely kill the DAP market (Chord should just let Rob Watts do his thing, that is the only thing they are good at).

People are not going to walk with Abyss headphones on the street so the amp inside the phone doesn’t need to be super powerful.

Or maybe Chord could try to come with their own DAP, but I’m not sure it will be a great working product, if you know what I mean.


----------



## uzi2

ubs28 said:


> Better yet. How about Chord working together with a good smartphone manufacturer and put Chord DAC‘s inside their phones. That would completely kill the DAP market (Chord should just let Rob Watts do his thing, that is the only thing they are good at).
> 
> People are not going to walk with Abyss headphones on the street so the amp inside the phone doesn’t need to be super powerful.
> 
> Or maybe Chord could try to come with their own DAP, but I’m not sure it will be a great working product, if you know what I mean.


Chord's core business has been amplifiers. Both DAC and streamer firmware has been outsourced and, yes it would be hugely optimistic to expect them to produce a competitive DAP.
Power requirements are probably the biggest obstacle to using a Rob Watts DAC in a DAP and even more so for a smartphone.


----------



## jroest

grokit said:


> There's no need to apologize. I am still well within the trial/evaluation period (it's all packed up). But I appreciate the info



I am in the process of getting a refund too. Must say I don‘t appreciate being used as leverage by Roon as they seek to bring their partners in line with an internal policy.


----------



## Progisus

Please do not blame roon. The blame rests with Chord for false advertising after the deadline. Roon has covered all users who were affected before the deadline. It is a stringent certification which gives it meaning.


----------



## NYanakiev

Lots of negativity on here...however, 2Go simply rocks for me. 

I haven't regretted buying it for a second.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

jroest said:


> _While reviewing your application, we noticed that your uncertified device didn't ping our cloud certification check before September 21. Because of this, we're not able to grant you developer access._
> Sorry friend!


It's a pity that the situation with the use of Roon has worsened.

On the other hand, those who managed to get access to the developer and their 2Go works well with Roon already own the exclusive Chord product.


----------



## ubs28 (Oct 26, 2020)

Based on what I am seeing with TV’s, it is not strange what Roon is doing.

My Samsung 4K TV does not “support” Dobly vision as it not certified for that. Samsung can easily enable it with a software update but they are not allowed to do it.

If someone was selling TV’s as Dolby Vision certified while not being the case, then that is not the problem of Dolby.


----------



## brintamatic

Luvdac said:


> If its roon integration you're worried about, I think you can still apply for developer status for the 2go with roon. Just explain your situation to them. I'm sure they'll help you out.


I just got my rejection email yesterday.


----------



## paulgc

brintamatic said:


> I just got my rejection email yesterday.



applied late last week and accepted today.


----------



## Mr X

NYanakiev said:


> Lots of negativity on here...however, 2Go simply rocks for me.
> 
> I haven't regretted buying it for a second.



Same here. Hasn't skipped a beat since I purchased at launch.  Using Roon/Tidal/Airplay and Both SD cards. Love it!


----------



## Doody

paulgc said:


> applied late last week and accepted today.


I believe that they verify you had the 2go on Roon prior to the deadline. So if you bought new, you're stuck - unfortunately. But if you were using it prior, they can tell and they'll approve. But don't quote me - ask 'em.

Doody


----------



## NYanakiev

Doody said:


> I believe that they verify you had the 2go on Roon prior to the deadline. So if you bought new, you're stuck - unfortunately. But if you were using it prior, they can tell and they'll approve. But don't quote me - ask 'em.
> 
> Doody



I believe this is a rather accurate assessment of the situation and who will be granted further access.


----------



## phillevy

Doody said:


> I believe that they verify you had the 2go on Roon prior to the deadline. So if you bought new, you're stuck - unfortunately. But if you were using it prior, they can tell and they'll approve. But don't quote me - ask 'em.
> 
> Doody


All the more shameful that Chord are still advertising it on their website as Roon Ready


----------



## Dalmonegrig

NYanakiev said:


> I believe this is a rather accurate assessment of the situation and who will be granted further access.


Is identification of 2Go in Roon carried out only by the serial number or is the serial number of 2Go taken into account, as well as the device (computer) with the Roon kernel installed?


----------



## Doody

Dalmonegrig said:


> Is identification of 2Go in Roon carried out only by the serial number or is the serial number of 2Go taken into account, as well as the device (computer) with the Roon kernel installed?


For me it was entirely automated. I emailed them. They replied "you're all set!". I gave them no information other than my Roon email address.

Doody


----------



## gryffe

Nearly 4 days and no new posts. Perhaps if Chord managed to somehow achieve what appears to be beyond them and get the 2Go certified with Roon we might see some new content. Or perhaps a mug punter will appear with a post asking why their shiny brand new 2Go wont work with Roon!


----------



## NYanakiev

I am not posting on here as I have nothing to post about- other than still being very happy with the product.

I would, however, also appreciate an update on what is happening with that elusive Roon certification..

I can only hope that we are also going to see some improvements on the software side of things too. Perhaps a new feature or two too?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Skeith said:


> I definitely can hear the difference... Try focus on the vocal... They can sound little thicker or thinner between apps...
> 
> Try using different phone using same app to play 2go SD Card will sounded different too...
> 
> ...


This doesn’t make any sense.    If your controller is having influence on the sound, something is set up wrong.    No way you need a high end dedicated DAP to get the best SQ.  Zero chance.


----------



## Luvdac

For those of you wishing to use the 2go and roon without wifi and routers...yes, it is possible. A geek friend of mine set up a dhcp server on my windows roon server. Not sure if I'm explaining this right, (it all flew right over my head as well), and please don't ask me how to get the dhcp server set up. 
As of now the h2go is connected directly to the roon server with ethernet. So it looks like: Windows roon server~ethernet cable~media converter~fibre optic cable~ media converter~ethernet cable~chord h2go.
No router in between. I now connect to roon via WiFi but the 1's and 0's are sent directly to the 2go sans router in the mix. The media converters are there to convert the signal to optical as this allows for galvanic isolation between the server and the 2go. Also it sounds better to my ears. The media converters aren't essential, you can connect the server directly to the h2go with ethernet.( sounded like crap to my ears though, without the optical in between...ymmv).


----------



## SteveHulk

Luvdac said:


> For those of you wishing to use the 2go and roon without wifi and routers...yes, it is possible. A geek friend of mine set up a dhcp server on my windows roon server. Not sure if I'm explaining this right, (it all flew right over my head as well), and please don't ask me how to get the dhcp server set up.
> As of now the h2go is connected directly to the roon server with ethernet. So it looks like: Windows roon server~ethernet cable~media converter~fibre optic cable~ media converter~ethernet cable~chord h2go.
> No router in between. I now connect to roon via WiFi but the 1's and 0's are sent directly to the 2go sans router in the mix. The media converters are there to convert the signal to optical as this allows for galvanic isolation between the server and the 2go. Also it sounds better to my ears. The media converters aren't essential, you can connect the server directly to the h2go with ethernet.( sounded like crap to my ears though, without the optical in between...ymmv).


So that's you and me both twisted up into pretzels by our mutual desire to use the 2go without WiFi - you with geek software on your pc with ethernet and optical and me with BLE, gofigure, and the damned playlists 😀


----------



## Luvdac

SteveHulk said:


> So that's you and me both twisted up into pretzels by our mutual desire to use the 2go without WiFi - you with geek software on your pc with ethernet and optical and me with BLE, gofigure, and the damned playlists 😀


 Although, all things considered I just went for this 'cause I could and wanted to see how far the envelope would get pushed. Ultimately its a quest for better sound quality. The drop out gremlins I'd encountered earlier on with wifi had disappeared, so this was a purely audio quality based exercise for me and its paid off in spades.


----------



## Mark S

Luvdac said:


> For those of you wishing to use the 2go and roon without wifi and routers...yes, it is possible. A geek friend of mine set up a dhcp server on my windows roon server. Not sure if I'm explaining this right, (it all flew right over my head as well), and please don't ask me how to get the dhcp server set up.
> As of now the h2go is connected directly to the roon server with ethernet. So it looks like: Windows roon server~ethernet cable~media converter~fibre optic cable~ media converter~ethernet cable~chord h2go.
> No router in between. I now connect to roon via WiFi but the 1's and 0's are sent directly to the 2go sans router in the mix. The media converters are there to convert the signal to optical as this allows for galvanic isolation between the server and the 2go. Also it sounds better to my ears. The media converters aren't essential, you can connect the server directly to the h2go with ethernet.( sounded like crap to my ears though, without the optical in between...ymmv).
> [/
> ...


----------



## PANURUS

Seven months later, the 2yu remains as the loch nest monster. We talk about it a lot but we never see it.


----------



## AndrewOld

PANURUS said:


> Seven months later, the 2yu remains as the loch nest monster. We talk about it a lot but we never see it.


Has there even been a sighting?


----------



## Luvdac

Allo Shanti lps at your service Sir!


----------



## nicooo

Luvdac said:


> For those of you wishing to use the 2go and roon without wifi and routers...yes, it is possible. A geek friend of mine set up a dhcp server on my windows roon server. Not sure if I'm explaining this right, (it all flew right over my head as well), and please don't ask me how to get the dhcp server set up.
> As of now the h2go is connected directly to the roon server with ethernet. So it looks like: Windows roon server~ethernet cable~media converter~fibre optic cable~ media converter~ethernet cable~chord h2go.
> No router in between. I now connect to roon via WiFi but the 1's and 0's are sent directly to the 2go sans router in the mix. The media converters are there to convert the signal to optical as this allows for galvanic isolation between the server and the 2go. Also it sounds better to my ears. The media converters aren't essential, you can connect the server directly to the h2go with ethernet.( sounded like crap to my ears though, without the optical in between...ymmv).


Can't you connect the H2 directly via USB to the roon core? No need for the 2go.


----------



## paulgc

Silence on 2go Roon Certification; some now not accepted as "developers" as a workaround. No sign of updates on 2yu release (cancelled my preorder and refunded). So many of us thought this would go so much smoother with "learnings" from Poly growing pain experience. (Love my Poly with FW 2.0) who could have predicted this. Longer the silence goes on the less faith I have for resolution or even Chord's future/interest in the mobile/portable space. A shame. Chord Electronics, I so trully want you to prove me very wrong. I would be very happy and reorder the 2yu.


----------



## Luvdac

nicooo said:


> Can't you connect the H2 directly via USB to the roon core? No need for the 2go.


Yes you can, but that would involve screwing on the 2go every time you want to be on the move with it. I did the direct to ethernet experiment just to demonstrate that it can be done. Upon deeper listening with this set up I'm considering going back to the wifi set up. Although there is more detail in direct ethernet mode, I find it fatiguing for longer listening sessions.


----------



## Currawong

paulgc said:


> Silence on 2go Roon Certification;



They said that they would post an update when an update was available. I'm sure they are as enthusiastic to get the certification finished as we are.  Would you like them to post an update saying that there isn't an update?


----------



## paulgc

Currawong said:


> They said that they would post an update when an update was available. I'm sure they are as enthusiastic to get the certification finished as we are.  Would you like them to post an update saying that there isn't an update?



Love your YouTube channel. No, an update on:

1. What are the issues causing the delay. Just be open. Especially now that new user will not be able to secure "developer" status from Roon.
2. ETA on the 2yu


----------



## ubs28 (Nov 3, 2020)

paulgc said:


> Silence on 2go Roon Certification; some now not accepted as "developers" as a workaround. No sign of updates on 2yu release (cancelled my preorder and refunded). So many of us thought this would go so much smoother with "learnings" from Poly growing pain experience. (Love my Poly with FW 2.0) who could have predicted this. Longer the silence goes on the less faith I have for resolution or even Chord's future/interest in the mobile/portable space. A shame. Chord Electronics, I so trully want you to prove me very wrong. I would be very happy and reorder the 2yu.



The 2YU is 2L8 and is nowhere 2BE seen. Chord has not told a release date 2YU, 2ME, or 2ANY1.


----------



## AndrewOld

Currawong said:


> They said that they would post an update when an update was available. I'm sure they are as enthusiastic to get the certification finished as we are.  Would you like them to post an update saying that there isn't an update?



Why are they still lying on their website? The 2Go is not Roon Ready, and it is dishonest to claim it is. Whatever issues there are, there is no excuse for a misleading website.


----------



## gryffe

AndrewOld said:


> Why are they still lying on their website? The 2Go is not Roon Ready, and it is dishonest to claim it is. Whatever issues there are, there is no excuse for a misleading website.


Fake news from Donald Bartlett and Boris Franks.


----------



## Jimjim77

I have some "news" from Ed about the 2Yu.


			
				Ed Selley said:
			
		

> We've been delayed again by some parts issues and tweaks to software but not too much longer.




And about a release in 2020 :


			
				Ed Selley said:
			
		

> We're seeing what we can do.


----------



## PANURUS (Nov 6, 2020)

deleted


----------



## phillevy (Nov 5, 2020)

Currawong said:


> They said that they would post an update when an update was available. I'm sure they are as enthusiastic to get the certification finished as we are.  Would you like them to post an update saying that there isn't an update?


Of course nobody has need for posts just saying there isn't an update, however long periods of silence are unacceptable and frustrating. Some kind of regular indication that progress was being made would go a long way to keeping goodwill with customers. Also they should stop the mis-advertising on the website until it is actually certified - UPDATE these comments are no longer applicable


----------



## jhoneyball

https://twitter.com/ChordAudio/status/1324335701626888194?s=20

firmware is out apparantly


----------



## LegioSeptimo

We are pleased to announce that following an extremely busy period for Roon’s certification department, the company has granted full certification to the 2go streamer/server, making it fully Roon Ready.

In some circumstances, it may be necessary to reboot the Roon core in order for 2go to refresh its status.

With Roon Ready status now confirmed for 2go, we will soon be able to roll out the latest 2go firmware, which brings new feature-enhancing updates to the device. Follow us on our social media channels for further information in due course.


----------



## Doody

@ChordElectronics nice work getting the Roon stuff sorted out. Thank you for wrapping that up!

Still 1.0.3 on my end for firmware - no update available yet.

Doody


----------



## ChordElectronics

We are pleased to announce that Roon has granted full certification to the 2go streamer/server, making it fully Roon Ready.

In some circumstances, it may be necessary to reboot the Roon core in order for 2go to refresh its status.

With Roon Ready status now confirmed for 2go, we will soon be able to roll out the latest 2go firmware. Follow us on our social media channels for further information in due course.


----------



## jhoneyball

no update here -- still on 1.0.3


----------



## tret

ChordElectronics said:


> With Roon Ready status now confirmed for 2go, we will soon be able to roll out the latest 2go firmware. Follow us on our social media channels for further information in due course.



Soon....


----------



## ChordElectronics

jhoneyball said:


> no update here -- still on 1.0.3



Sorry if that was not clear. No need to wait for an update at our end. 2Go has now been certified so can be 'enabled' as an endpoint using your Roon software. 

The latest 2Go firmware update coming soon, is not related to the Roon Certification.


----------



## NYanakiev




----------



## Dalmonegrig

ChordElectronics said:


> We are pleased to announce that Roon has granted full certification to the 2go streamer/server, making it fully Roon Ready.


I believed in you and just waited, when many were already in despair.
They didn't let me down.
Great job, nice to deal with professionals !!!


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> Silence on 2go Roon Certification; some now not accepted as "developers" as a workaround. No sign of updates on 2yu release (cancelled my preorder and refunded). So many of us thought this would go so much smoother with "learnings" from Poly growing pain experience. (Love my Poly with FW 2.0) who could have predicted this. Longer the silence goes on the less faith I have for resolution or even Chord's future/interest in the mobile/portable space. A shame. Chord Electronics, I so truly want you to prove me very wrong. I would be very happy and reorder the 2yu.



@ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas @Matt Bartlett from silence to excellent news on the 2go. Thank you for proving me wrong. Clearly I was! Nice to be wrong in this case. Hopefully you will be able to also surprise us on a 2yu release (which I will jump back in line for). Curious to see what the upcoming 2go FW provide in functionality, bug fixes or upgrades. Tidal Connect???


----------



## joshnor713

paulgc said:


> @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas @Matt Bartlett from silence to excellent news on the 2go. Thank you for proving me wrong. Clearly I was! Nice to be wrong in this case. Hopefully you will be able to also surprise us on a 2yu release (which I will jump back in line for). Curious to see what the upcoming 2go FW provide in functionality, bug fixes or upgrades. Tidal Connect???



Pops/Clicks


----------



## hardinge

As long as i can stop having my snap crackle and pop each morning i’ll be very happy.


----------



## grokit (Nov 6, 2020)

Welp, I made the wrong bet for sure. _edit: _Never mind...

On a related note, my VALENTINUM Chord Hugo2 + 2Go leather case arrived today from Ukraine. 
I got the shipping notice the same day I was about to cancel my order for it.


----------



## SteveHulk

On Oct 16th I turned my Hugo 2 and 2go in to Chord for repair. 

I wasn't sure about the battery life of the Hugo, which also has a crack in the plastic cover of the Bluetooth antenna. The fit with the 2go also seemed a little too tight.

This was the crack in the antenna cover. 






I asked for the crack to be repaired, the batteries to be checked as well as the fit with the 2go, and for the rig to be checked over generally. 

Today, I received the units by courier. 

The Bluetooth antenna cover has been replaced:





Further, the Hugo batteries were replaced, and the whole rig checked and cleaned and looking brand new. 

As I had bought the Hugo on ebay as a used item and I didn't even have the original sales receipt I was fully expecting to pay for this repair. 

The cost to me? Zero. Chord did not even charge me for shipping via DHL. 





This is a company that stands by its product. 

There are people on this forum who would tell you otherwise. 

Don't listen to them. You can buy with confidence.


----------



## Mikey99

I was holding out until Roon certification. Just bought my 2Go today!


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Does anyone have tips about setting up 2go for roon ? My 2go doesn't work under wifi network and only works in ethernet connection which is not feasible in my room


----------



## Currawong

@Alex Pi That needs more information. I've had no trouble setting it up with Wi-Fi. Do you have a 2.4Ghz network it can connect to?  What is happening exactly when you try and set it up?


----------



## PortableAudioLover

Hi Amos,
I think I solved the problem by configuring my router to only 2.4 Ghz but I still do experience dropouts very often and have to end up resetting my router. Is there a way to improve this ?


----------



## NYanakiev

Alex Pi said:


> Hi Amos,
> I think I solved the problem by configuring my router to only 2.4 Ghz but I still do experience dropouts very often and have to end up resetting my router. Is there a way to improve this ?



I had issues with wifi dropouts and ended up getting a better router. No issues since


----------



## stancorrected

NYanakiev said:


> I had issues with wifi dropouts and ended up getting a better router. No issues since


My dropouts occur in the evening, after people return home from work (I guess; I live in an apartment building). Everything's generally fine during the day. I curse the lack of a 5Ghz alternative on the 2Go (where I've now put my other 13 wifi devices).


----------



## NYanakiev

stancorrected said:


> My dropouts occur in the evening, after people return home from work (I guess; I live in an apartment building). Everything's generally fine during the day. I curse the lack of a 5Ghz alternative on the 2Go (where I've now put my other 13 wifi devices).



Had the same problem- I also live in a flat with lots of internet traffic and interference.

Haven't even thought about 2go not being able to work on 5ghz since.

I use the Asus RT-AX88U


----------



## stancorrected

NYanakiev said:


> Had the same problem- I also live in a flat with lots of internet traffic and interference.
> 
> Haven't even thought about 2go not being able to work on 5ghz since.
> 
> I use the Asus RT-AX88U



Spending another £300 in the hope it will get a £1000 device to do what it says on the tin, is not a reasonable solution in my view.
Anyway, I had cause to do a factory reset a couple of day of days ago and touch wood, no drop outs since. What with roon certification and a firmware update just around the corner, it seems we're on a roll.


----------



## Jimmy511

Luvdac said:


> Allo Shanti lps at your service Sir!


Is the Shanti usable in 2go?


----------



## Mark S

Jimmy511 said:


> Is the Shanti usable in 2go?



I think so.  I think someone suggested it in this forum. I’m using an Allo 5v supply that was recommended, but I don’t know the model. I use it with the magnetic micro usb charging cable and connector someone here also suggested.


----------



## TypodCrowd

Hey folks, looking for some clarification on some things I've read. Could some folks who own the 2go conform/correct the following?

1. The 2go does not itself have a desktop mode: leaving it plugged in indefinitely will incur hours on the battery as it is still used for power filtering. The Hugo 2 however, does go into desktop mode, even when used together with the 2go.
2. When plugged in, the 2go charges itself first, and then the Hugo 2.
3. When empty, both units will take roughly 8 hours to charge fully.
4. If a Hugo 2 has been capable of playing continuously while in desktop mode without issue (ie, there is no defect), then it should be expected to do the same with the 2go barring 2go stability issues.
5. There has been Certification update by Roon to mark the 2go as RoonReady, however, there has not been any firmware update to address any stability issues (wifi/LAN/bluetooth/local file playback) that have been reported.

I've posed them as statements for which I ask for individual confirmation/correction. They are not meant at all to attack the product; I am only looking for direct answers for these before committing to a purchase of a a 2go of my own.

Thanks folks - hope you're keeping well


----------



## absolutk

TypodCrowd said:


> 1. The 2go does not itself have a desktop mode: leaving it plugged in indefinitely will incur hours on the battery as it is still used for power filtering. The Hugo 2 however, does go into desktop mode, even when used together with the 2go.



+1 on seeking confirmation on at least this one.

For me (and for, I imagine, a few other folk), a 2Go/2Yu combo would serve in a desktop rack. To have the batteries wear out prematurely in that scenario would be a bummer.


----------



## miketlse

TypodCrowd said:


> Hey folks, looking for some clarification on some things I've read. Could some folks who own the 2go conform/correct the following?
> 
> 1. The 2go does not itself have a desktop mode: leaving it plugged in indefinitely will incur hours on the battery as it is still used for power filtering. The Hugo 2 however, does go into desktop mode, even when used together with the 2go.
> 2. When plugged in, the 2go charges itself first, and then the Hugo 2.
> ...


1 - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15546316
2 - I thought that I had seen a post indicating that the 2Go has a similar smart charge approach to the Poly, but I cannot find that post. Here is the Poly post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/post-13845491


----------



## hardinge

Another day, another less than neutral experience with 2go. Just won't connect to my home wifi or ethernet. Wifi details stored but nothing. Auto switch to ethernet, nothing. Reboot 2go and H2 together and separately half a dozen times, nothing. In terms of usage to fussing around in frustration ratio, long-term average of 2go is honestly a 95:5. Shocking.


----------



## Currawong

Have you tried a different router, say, at a friend's house?



Alex Pi said:


> Hi Amos,
> I think I solved the problem by configuring my router to only 2.4 Ghz but I still do experience dropouts very often and have to end up resetting my router. Is there a way to improve this ?



Get a wi-fi scanner program for your computer, and find out which channels are least congested. Then, change the wi-fi channel on your router to that channel. That being said, realistically if you are in an apartment where there are dozens of other wi-fi routers around, there may be nothing you can do.

Something to check is, make sure there aren't any "QOS" (Quality of Service) or other packet prioritisation options on in the settings.



stancorrected said:


> Spending another £300 in the hope it will get a £1000 device to do what it says on the tin, is not a reasonable solution in my view.
> Anyway, I had cause to do a factory reset a couple of day of days ago and touch wood, no drop outs since. What with roon certification and a firmware update just around the corner, it seems we're on a roll.



Long lengths of ethernet cable are cheaper too.  Roon certification has happened, by the way.


----------



## stancorrected

Currawong said:


> .......  Roon certification has happened, by the way.


I know, I just forgot to put a comma in the right place! I quite liked the idea of being a  "Roon developer". Alas, no longer.


----------



## Doody

stancorrected said:


> I quite liked the idea of being a  "Roon developer". Alas, no longer.


OH MAN! You mean they're taking away our developer status?!?!?!?!? 

LOL. I'll live .

Doody


----------



## Mark S

Still no firmware??


----------



## gryffe

Mark S said:


> Still no firmware??


The more things change.....


----------



## phillevy

Sorry for my ignorance, but I assumed new firmware would have been required to get Roon certification. Nothing has changed with the 2go and it got certified - does this indicate the delay was purely administrative the whole time at Roon's end?


----------



## NYanakiev

phillevy said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I assumed new firmware would have been required to get Roon certification. Nothing has changed with the 2go and it got certified - does this indicate the delay was purely administrative the whole time at Roon's end?



Indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if a simple product licensing payment had to reach Roon's bank accounts prior to successful certification being confirmed...


----------



## miketlse

phillevy said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I assumed new firmware would have been required to get Roon certification. Nothing has changed with the 2go and it got certified - does this indicate the delay was purely administrative the whole time at Roon's end?



purely administrative? - possibly
all at Roon's end? - this post mentions covid causing delays, plus refers to both the UK and Roon testing based in New York - so I suspect a mix of Roon plus Chord and their outsourced coder(s)
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15705388


----------



## Daniel Johnston

phillevy said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I assumed new firmware would have been required to get Roon certification. Nothing has changed with the 2go and it got certified - does this indicate the delay was purely administrative the whole time at Roon's end?



Or Chord finished their part Roon certification and Roon wants to rid themselves of the “uncertified” headache. 

I’ve noticed that my 2go has been much better as of late. No dropouts or slow Qobuz track loading. Almost as “reliable” as the Poly now. Just because there isn’t new firmware doesn’t mean there wasn’t software tweaks behind the scenes.


----------



## NYanakiev

Daniel Johnston said:


> Or Chord finished their part Roon certification and Roon wants to rid themselves of the “uncertified” headache.
> 
> I’ve noticed that my 2go has been much better as of late. No dropouts or slow Qobuz track loading. Almost as “reliable” as the Poly now. Just because there isn’t new firmware doesn’t mean there wasn’t software tweaks behind the scenes.



Same here. 2Go is now as good with Roon as Poly has been. Awesome stuff


----------



## rwelles

I've noticed this just yesterday. 2Go typically will drop a song (or completely) any time I move between access points. Yesterday, I absent-mindedly went into the garage with the 2Go and suddenly realized it. No drop-outs there or when I got back to the house. Not if a slight glitch/hiccup. I plan on doing more range testing over the weekend.

All this time, I was convinced that it was a firmware problem with the 2Go. I still had LOTS of problems even with last update. In the meantime, Roon has had at least a couple of updates. Starting to look like it was not Chord, but Roon that was losing the connection...


----------



## phillevy

miketlse said:


> purely administrative? - possibly
> all at Roon's end? - this post mentions covid causing delays, plus refers to both the UK and Roon testing based in New York - so I suspect a mix of Roon plus Chord and their outsourced coder(s)
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-15705388


Sorry I'm confused - how could Chord's outsourced coders be a factor when certification was achievied without a firmware update?


----------



## miketlse

phillevy said:


> Sorry I'm confused - how could Chord's outsourced coders be a factor when certification was achievied without a firmware update?


Even if no update to the firmware was needed, it is always possible that the Roon testers may have had some questions about the code operates, or what were the correct settings to use when testing particular use cases. This year, many coders have spent time working from home, or on furlough, and been uncontactable for a while.
Maybe it didn't apply in this case in relation to Chord, but especially this year, little things like that can break the communication flow, and delay resolving software queries.


----------



## Lohengrin123

rwelles said:


> I've noticed this just yesterday. 2Go typically will drop a song (or completely) any time I move between access points. Yesterday, I absent-mindedly went into the garage with the 2Go and suddenly realized it. No drop-outs there or when I got back to the house. Not if a slight glitch/hiccup. I plan on doing more range testing over the weekend.
> 
> All this time, I was convinced that it was a firmware problem with the 2Go. I still had LOTS of problems even with last update. In the meantime, Roon has had at least a couple of updates. Starting to look like it was not Chord, but Roon that was losing the connection...




I have noticed the following: My chord 2Go worked always perfectly...I use an Amplifi HD mesh-system and I had to enable bridge-mode otherwise there was no connection from Roon to the 2Go. I don’t know if why and since when but now the connection from Roon to 2Go works without the bridge-mode...


----------



## grokit

I'm back in the fold, worked perfectly right out of the boxes like they never left my side.

Anyways how about that 2yu; who thinks it will actually be released in 2020?
On a related note; what happened to the popcorn emoticon?


----------



## Jimjim77

grokit said:


> Anyways how about that 2yu; who thinks it will actually be released in 2020?


Not me... 😕


----------



## miketlse (Nov 16, 2020)

grokit said:


> I'm back in the fold, worked perfectly right out of the boxes like they never left my side.
> 
> Anyways how about that 2yu; who thinks it will actually be released in 2020?
> On a related note; what happened to the popcorn emoticon?


[deleted]
I suspect that if there is no news about 2Yu next weekend, it will be too late for pre-Christmas sales, so a 2021 shipping date looms.


----------



## stancorrected

miketlse said:


> The Chord team will be at this show next weekend.
> I suspect that if there is no news about 2Yu next weekend, it will be too late for pre-Christmas sales, so a 2021 shipping date looms.


I believe this show has been rescheduled to June 2021. 
http://audioshow.co.uk/
We're under a national lockdown here. Essential retail and travel only.


----------



## Heartsmart

Is it possible to use iPhone as a controller playing files stored on SD card on 2go only connected via Bluetooth?


----------



## Edric Li

Heartsmart said:


> Is it possible to use iPhone as a controller playing files stored on SD card on 2go only connected via Bluetooth?


No. This was my intended usage as well. Your only option is to use a Hiby DAP as transport. Hiby Link supports phone as a remote controller.


----------



## hardinge

Heartsmart said:


> Is it possible to use iPhone as a controller playing files stored on SD card on 2go only connected via Bluetooth?


Actually you can play playlists you've created on the sd card via the gofigure app. Creating those playlists is not stress free though. I would love to but a time barrier to entry i have had capacity for yet. 

I’ve asked a few times for the ability to at least just shuffle all sd tracks from the go figure app but no luck yet.


----------



## Heartsmart

Thanks for your answe!

I must confess that I seldom felt so stupid as when I try to understand how to use 2go. My goal was to have my music on a SD card and controlling 2go via my iPhone when I’m outdoors. And I can make that work, but only if I have “hotspot mode”. And it’s hard for me to understand why WiFi has to involved.

After a while I get so frustrated that I put 2go away. And it feels like I have made a big mistake when I bought it. But I really like the concept and hoping it to work some day.


----------



## SteveHulk

hardinge said:


> Actually you can play playlists you've created on the sd card via the gofigure app. Creating those playlists is not stress free though.



LOL!


----------



## Edric Li (Nov 19, 2020)

Heartsmart said:


> Thanks for your answe!
> 
> I must confess that I seldom felt so stupid as when I try to understand how to use 2go. My goal was to have my music on a SD card and controlling 2go via my iPhone when I’m outdoors. And I can make that work, but only if I have “hotspot mode”. And it’s hard for me to understand why WiFi has to involved.
> 
> After a while I get so frustrated that I put 2go away. And it feels like I have made a big mistake when I bought it. But I really like the concept and hoping it to work some day.



My intended usage was exactly the same as yours. I was disappointed to find out that I can't control via bluetooth, so I bought a portable router to link up my phone and 2go. In the end, I was frustrated by 1) 2go constantly disconnecting from the network, 2) 2go does not power on/off together with the hugo2, 3) many many other shenanigans.

Luckily I was able to returned my 2go. I find myself spending much more time with my music with a dap->hugo than with the 2go. In the limited time I had with the 2go, I probably spent more time trouble-shooting than listening to music.


----------



## MarkParity

With all the bad 2Go comments and reviews I was definitely put off buying one. Paul at Hifi Lounge has been very generous letting me borrow a 2Go unit for a few days and I can honestly say it has been working for me flawlessly for a few days now with very heavy use.

I've been using it work and on the go via my Phone's hotspot/Mconnect and at home using Roon.

Looking forward to owning my own 2Go now.


----------



## NYanakiev

MarkParity said:


> With all the bad 2Go comments and reviews I was definitely put off buying one. Paul at Hifi Lounge has been very generous letting me borrow a 2Go unit for a few days and I can honestly say it has been working for me flawlessly for a few days now with very heavy use.
> 
> I've been using it work and on the go via my Phone's hotspot/Mconnect and at home using Roon.
> 
> Looking forward to owning my own 2Go now.



Nice! Glad you will be joining the club!!!


----------



## Edric Li

MarkParity said:


> With all the bad 2Go comments and reviews I was definitely put off buying one. Paul at Hifi Lounge has been very generous letting me borrow a 2Go unit for a few days and I can honestly say it has been working for me flawlessly for a few days now with very heavy use.
> 
> I've been using it work and on the go via my Phone's hotspot/Mconnect and at home using Roon.
> 
> Looking forward to owning my own 2Go now.


Does your 2go always successfully power on/off with the hugo2?


----------



## MarkParity

Edric Li said:


> Does your 2go always successfully power on/off with the hugo2?


The one I borrowed, yes it does. When I have my own we shall see, hopefully its as good as this one has been.


----------



## Heartsmart

Finaly I think I understand how to make it work. I think that a good undersanding about networking is preferable, something I don’t have. I had to get rid of my idea to use BT as control. Maby it would be a good idea to make an instruction for dummies like me. Narrowed down to specific using situation. I belive that the little thing I very capable. And that’s why it takes some effort to understand.

when it works it’s really a wonderful unit. Using it with Ethernet haven’t been a problem. But on the go needed some time for me to understand how to. I’m afraid I’m not fond of testing stuff. I just want it to work and enjoy the music.


----------



## miketlse

Heartsmart said:


> Finaly I think I understand how to make it work. I think that a good undersanding about networking is preferable, something I don’t have. I had to get rid of my idea to use BT as control. Maby it would be a good idea to make an instruction for dummies like me. Narrowed down to specific using situation. I belive that the little thing I very capable. And that’s why it takes some effort to understand.
> 
> when it works it’s really a wonderful unit. Using it with Ethernet haven’t been a problem. But on the go needed some time for me to understand how to. I’m afraid I’m not fond of testing stuff. I just want it to work and enjoy the music.


Yes, I agree that the user help needs to be made more intuitive for newbies.
The Poly and 2Go share the Poly platform, with the only major difference being that the 2Go can also use internet cable as an input.
In my mind I have a diagram that was used to explain the best Poly settings for the different Poly use cases.
I wish I could find that diagram again.
Possibly it forms part of the Poly user videos created a while back, but a similar diagram for the new 2Go owners, would be beneficial.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 22, 2020)

Does anyone know if it is even possible for an mpd server to connect over Bluetooth (i.e., would facilitate Bluetooth control of the sd card), which appears to be many users‘ desire.

Perhaps the Regilian developer knows.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Hi all,

I posted this in the Hugo 2 forum as well.

I have been listening to my 2go/Hugo 2 as follows with no issues for several days:

2go/Hugo 2 (3V RMS line level out) > Ray Samuels Emmeline "The Raptor" Headphine Amp > Sennheiser HD 800 S

Just all of the sudden today, the Hugo 2 auto-shuts down after a few minutes.

Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## gryffe

vo_obgyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted this in the Hugo 2 forum as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to something I had. Can't remember how I fixed it but I think it might be something to do with the coloured buttons. Be sure you are pressing the correct button when powering on to go to line level out mode. You should be pressing the power button and the one adjacent to it, you aren't by any chance pressing the 3rd or 4th button instead?


----------



## SteveHulk

vo_obgyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted this in the Hugo 2 forum as well.
> 
> ...


You need to do at least two of the following tests for us to have something to go on:

1) does the Hugo 2 shut down when driving the headphones directly from its own headphone socket;

2) do you have any other sound sources you can use to drive your headphone amp;

3) do you have any other interconnects you can use between the Hugo 2 and your headphone amp?


----------



## moemoney

vo_obgyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted this in the Hugo 2 forum as well.
> 
> ...


were you playing it and charging at the same time? that can sometimes make it cut off.


----------



## vo_obgyn

SteveHulk said:


> You need to do at least two of the following tests for us to have something to go on:
> 
> 1) does the Hugo 2 shut down when driving the headphones directly from its own headphone socket;
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help

1) does the Hugo 2 shut down when driving the headphones directly from its own headphone socket; I have my headphones connected to my Ray Samuels Audio headphone amp not the Hugo 2 headphone amp. I have been told not to connect headphones to the Hugo 2 headphone socket when using the 3V RMS line level out

2) do you have any other sound sources you can use to drive your headphone amp; Yes, but I think that I would have to disconnect my 2go streamer, right?

3) do you have any other interconnects you can use between the Hugo 2 and your headphone amp? I am using new Audioquest Big Sur interconnects. Haven't swapped them out. They were working just fine before


----------



## vo_obgyn

gryffe said:


> Sounds similar to something I had. Can't remember how I fixed it but I think it might be something to do with the coloured buttons. Be sure you are pressing the correct button when powering on to go to line level out mode. You should be pressing the power button and the one adjacent to it, you aren't by any chance pressing the 3rd or 4th button instead?


 
Thanks for the reply. I'm pushing the right buttons. the line level purple volume button color confirms.


----------



## vo_obgyn (Nov 23, 2020)

moemoney said:


> were you playing it and charging at the same time? that can sometimes make it cut off.



Thanks for the help. It is cutting out when it is charging and playing at the same time. It's cutting out when it's not charging as well. Strange.


----------



## gryffe

vo_obgyn said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm pushing the right buttons. the line level purple volume button color confirms.


Cool, no probs.

My problem was definitely something to do with the buttons though. Was a while back, so sorry can't remember how it got fixed. Could be a totally different issue for you of course


----------



## vo_obgyn (Nov 23, 2020)

gryffe said:


> Cool, no probs.
> 
> My problem was definitely something to do with the buttons though. Was a while back, so sorry can't remember how it got fixed. Could be a totally different issue for you of course



Thanks. I'll check again. Im pushing the two buttons - the power and x-phd - at once. Really appreciate the help. I have noticed that when I press the power and x-phd buttons at once to turn on the line level the crossfeed button does engage as well. Maybe the crossfeed button needs to be off when using line level?


----------



## gryffe

vo_obgyn said:


> Thanks. I'll check again. Im pushing the two buttons - the power and x-phd - at once. Really appreciate the help. I have noticed that when I press the power and x-phd buttons at once to turn on the line level the crossfeed button does engage as well. Maybe the crossfeed button needs to be off when using line level?


You could maybe reach out to Chord on Twitter or Facebook, and/or raise a report ticket on website.


----------



## SteveHulk

vo_obgyn said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> 1) does the Hugo 2 shut down when driving the headphones directly from its own headphone socket; I have my headphones connected to my Ray Samuels Audio headphone amp not the Hugo 2 headphone amp. I have been told not to connect headphones to the Hugo 2 headphone socket when using the 3V RMS line level out
> 
> ...


In test 1 I was not suggesting you use the headphones at line level. Set the Hugo 2 to normal output and see whether it still cuts out with the headphones plugged in directly. If it does still cut out then you have isolated the problem to the Hugo 2/2 go. 

In test 2 I was suggesting replacing the Hugo 2 entirely with some other analogue source and testing your headphone amp and interconnects with that. If your system still has problems then it may be that the Hugo is OK but is cutting out to protect itself from a fault downstream. 

In test 3 I was suggesting replacing the interconnects only with anything else (no matter how cheap and cheerful) in order to eliminate the interconnects as a potential problem.


----------



## vo_obgyn

SteveHulk said:


> In test 1 I was not suggesting you use the headphones at line level. Set the Hugo 2 to normal output and see whether it still cuts out with the headphones plugged in directly. If it does still cut out then you have isolated the problem to the Hugo 2/2 go.
> 
> In test 2 I was suggesting replacing the Hugo 2 entirely with some other analogue source and testing your headphone amp and interconnects with that. If your system still has problems then it may be that the Hugo is OK but is cutting out to protect itself from a fault downstream.
> 
> In test 3 I was suggesting replacing the interconnects only with anything else (no matter how cheap and cheerful) in order to eliminate the interconnects as a potential problem.


 
Got it thank you very much. Troubleshooting in audio can be pain-staking and time-consuming. I'll try this out soon!


----------



## vo_obgyn

gryffe said:


> You could maybe reach out to Chord on Twitter or Facebook, and/or raise a report ticket on website.



Good advice. May do it. Thanks.


----------



## Audrius

Hej, I had similar problem once. Hugo was shutting down without any reason.  I found out that Hugo 2 was not charged (it was connected to power for at least 2 weeks). The power button was purple. I have disconnected 2go and charged H2 fully. Afterwards I was using H2+2go without any problem.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Audrius said:


> Hej, I had similar problem once. Hugo was shutting down without any reason.  I found out that Hugo 2 was not charged (it was connected to power for at least 2 weeks). The power button was purple. I have disconnected 2go and charged H2 fully. Afterwards I was using H2+2go without any problem.


 
Interesting thanks. I usually have my Hugo 2 in desktop mode and connected to power all the time even when the 2go is connected. Maybe the Hugo 2 wasn't charged?


----------



## xmitHIFI

vo_obgyn said:


> Interesting thanks. I usually have my Hugo 2 in desktop mode and connected to power all the time even when the 2go is connected. Maybe the Hugo 2 wasn't charged?



funny one. in my case, it was the oposite; after connected the power all the time, the headphone connected over the jack, the hugo did charged fully and then the powerlamp did shut off. after listening i did put the hugo in standby mode. the 2go did not charge any more and i had to separete it from hugo to charge the 2go alone.


----------



## vo_obgyn (Nov 24, 2020)

xmitHIFI said:


> funny one. in my case, it was the oposite; after connected the power all the time, the headphone connected over the jack, the hugo did charged fully and then the powerlamp did shut off. after listening i did put the hugo in standby mode. the 2go did not charge any more and i had to separete it from hugo to charge the 2go alone.



It looks like even though the charger is connected to my 2go all the time, the Hugo 2 battery is barely getting a charge.

When I disconnect the charger from the 2go and turn off the 2go the Hugo 2 power button battery indicator is Hugo 2 is red blinking.


----------



## xmitHIFI

vo_obgyn said:


> It looks like even though the charger is connected to my 2go all the time, the Hugo 2 battery is barely getting a charge. When I disconnect the charger from the 2go and turn off the 2go the Hugo 2 power button battery indicator is Hugo 2 is red blinking.



my hugo is charging all the time without a problem all the time. 2go is the problem with charging. i think during the using process both units are charging. but after going to standby, the hugo is really in standby and the 2go is still on and no more charging, even if the power is connected. so the 2go runs until the batterie is empty.


----------



## vo_obgyn (Nov 24, 2020)

xmitHIFI said:


> my hugo is charging all the time without a problem all the time. 2go is the problem with charging. i think during the using process both units are charging. but after going to standby, the hugo is really in standby and the 2go is still on and no more charging, even if the power is connected. so the 2go runs until the batterie is empty.



Yes that is what seems to be happening. I wonder what we can do to prevent the 2go from discharging the Hugo 2 battery when we place the Hugo 2 in standby mode.. I’m powering the 2go down manually with the charger connected to see if the Hugo 2 battery charges.


----------



## xmitHIFI

vo_obgyn said:


> Yes that is what seems to be happening. I wonder what we can do to prevent the 2go from discharging the Hugo 2 battery when we place the Hugo 2 in standby mode.. I’m powering the 2go down manually with the charger connected to see if the Hugo 2 battery charges.



hope the firmware update will solve the problem. until then i will disconnect the  power after going to standby and using the 2go with ethernet. like that i can use it; still not the optimal case; this is not why i did buy the 2go....


----------



## vo_obgyn

xmitHIFI said:


> hope the firmware update will solve the problem. until then i will disconnect the  power after going to standby and using the 2go with ethernet. like that i can use it; still not the optimal case; this is not why i did buy the 2go....



I can confirm that the Hugo 2 does charge when the 2go is manually powered down. I had always thought that powering off the Hugo 2 also turns off the 2go after 20 seconds, but sometimes this doesn’t occur and the 2go stays on and drains the Hugo 2 battery it seems.


----------



## xmitHIFI (Nov 24, 2020)

vo_obgyn said:


> I can confirm that the Hugo 2 does charge when the 2go is manually powered down. I had always thought that powering off the Hugo 2 also turns off the 2go after 20 seconds, but sometimes this doesn’t occur and the 2go stays on and drains the Hugo 2 battery it seems.


how can you shut down the 2go? i just know reset. your desciption is exactly the same in my configuration.  when i would know how to shut down the 2go it could help!


----------



## Richardhoos

Newbie here. I’m looking at maybe purchasing a 2go (vs a DAP?) to use with my new Hugo2.

 I’m currently streaming Qobuz over WiFi and loving it but would like to be able to listen in multiple places through the house, and I’ve had issues using the iPhone as streamer

I would exclusively use the 2go to stream Qobuz over WiFi. If you savvy vets were me, would you go with the 2go or a cheap(ish) DAP?

I would say I’m as concerned with sound quality as I am reliability and ease of use with platform.

Any thoughts?

thanks, Rich


----------



## SteveHulk

Richardhoos said:


> Newbie here. I’m looking at maybe purchasing a 2go (vs a DAP?) to use with my new Hugo2.
> 
> I’m currently streaming Qobuz over WiFi and loving it but would like to be able to listen in multiple places through the house, and I’ve had issues using the iPhone as streamer
> 
> ...


It does depend on what you mean by multiple locations in your house. 

Do you mean a series of static locations? If so then it doesn't matter if your rig is a DAP wired to the Hugo as you can pick the whole thing up and plonk it down wherever you are going to sit next. 

If however you mean while moving around your house eg doing the hoovering etc then using the 2go with the Hugo slung in a small bag/pouch and controlled by your phone would be a lot less tiresome and messy to use.


----------



## vo_obgyn

xmitHIFI said:


> how can you shut down the 2go? i just know reset. your desciption is exactly the same in my configuration.  when i would know how to shut down the 2go it could help!


 
Manually hold down the configuration button for 5 seconds as per instruction manual. At least that is how I remember doing it.


----------



## vo_obgyn

I searched this thread. Can someone let me know what a blinking blue light power button means on the Hugo2 while the charger is connected? Thanks.


----------



## miketlse

vo_obgyn said:


> I searched this thread. Can someone let me know what a blinking blue light power button means on the Hugo2 while the charger is connected? Thanks.


email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask them.


----------



## vo_obgyn

miketlse said:


> email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask them.


Got it thanks. I sent Chord an email just now. I was wondering if anyone here ever saw this light. Maybe not?


----------



## Mark S

Make sure you’re using a power supply that is charging both the 2Go and Hugo2. Perhaps your Hugo2 is not receiving any charge when connected to 2Go??? Happened to me once and caused shutdowns.


----------



## miketlse

vo_obgyn said:


> Got it thanks. I sent Chord an email just now. I was wondering if anyone here ever saw this light. Maybe not?


I searched the Hugo 2 thread for 'blinking' and there are posts relating to white, but not blue. I presumed that implied that you would probably get a quicker reply from Chord.


----------



## MSXX

vo_obgyn said:


> Got it thanks. I sent Chord an email just now. I was wondering if anyone here ever saw this light. Maybe not?



I have the same issue. And most times I just unplug the power og reconnect it again. The only real issue for me is that it "looses" its desktopmode. I have never got around to email chord about it so do share what their responds is. thanks!


----------



## SteveHulk

Looking at all these posts now and in the past I wonder if Chord has some problems with the way USB power works with devices connected "on the go" as opposed to the original USB idea that one device in a network is a master and the others slaves or peripherals. 

In the original USB setups the master device is the one that has the USB A socket and the peripheral devices have the variants of the B socket. 

In this scenario the master device supplies the power to the satellite devices that need it and the roles of the various devices in this regard are clear. 

In the case of the 2go supplying USB power to charge the Hugo while at the same time receiving USB power to charge itself I would think there is quite a lot of scope for confusion. Add in to this the Hugo "intelligent desktop mode" and the confusion can only increase.

I say this because of my experience with the Mojo connected by a short USB cable to an old phone. 

When the pair was not in use and when both were powered off it still seemed to me that the Mojo drained the phone battery. The only way to stop this happening was to disconnect the USB cable as well as powering the devices down. 

This did strike me as odd at the time.


----------



## Mojo ideas

vo_obgyn said:


> Yes that is what seems to be happening. I wonder what we can do to prevent the 2go from discharging the Hugo 2 battery when we place the Hugo 2 in standby mode.. I’m powering the 2go down manually with the charger connected to see if the Hugo 2 battery charges.


----------



## Mojo ideas

I’m sorry Vo obgyn This can’t happen 2go cannot discharge Hugo2 
Problems associated with one of the two paired units not charging are invariably caused by customers not using a charger with a sufficiently high current output the charger we have provided does have a high enough output current.


----------



## xmitHIFI

Mojo ideas said:


> I’m sorry Vo obgyn This can’t happen 2go cannot discharge Hugo2
> Problems associated with one of the two paired units not charging are invariably caused by customers not using a charger with a sufficiently high current output the charger we have provided does have a high enough output current.


I did use the standard hugo adapter; is this enough? what is the minimum requirement for charging both units? i do have a new hugo2 and a new 2go with 2go running until the batteries are empty; the hugo2 batteries are still charged.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Mojo ideas said:


> I’m sorry Vo obgyn This can’t happen 2go cannot discharge Hugo2
> Problems associated with one of the two paired units not charging are invariably caused by customers not using a charger with a sufficiently high current output the charger we have provided does have a high enough output current.



Thank you. According to the manual, the 2go is supposed to power off (after 20 seconds) when the Hugo 2 is powered off. However, my 2go doesn’t power off like the above. Is this normal behavior, I’m wondering?


----------



## Currawong

I could be wrong, but the 2go only powers off after the Hugo 2 if not connected to a charger.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Currawong said:


> I could be wrong, but the 2go only powers off after the Hugo 2 if not connected to a charger.



Thanks. The 2go must stay on when connected to a charger even when the Hugo 2 is powered off, I’m thinking.


----------



## Currawong

I finally finished a review of the 2go. It'll be nothing new to people who already have one, but I did try and cover everything I could.


----------



## vo_obgyn (Nov 26, 2020)

Currawong said:


> I finally finished a review of the 2go. It'll be nothing new to people who already have one, but I did try and cover everything I could.




Thanks for your review. I was wondering, do you ever use the Hugo 2   3V RMS line level out? I’m using my line level out to drive my tubed headphone amplifier. Is this a reasonable use of the line level out in your opinion? I ask because I have heard that it would be better to turn on the bit perfect/DSD button in GoFigure and use the Hugo 2 volume control instead of the headphone amp volume control to listen to music when using Roon. Is this correct?


----------



## xmitHIFI

Currawong said:


> I could be wrong, but the 2go only powers off after the Hugo 2 if not connected to a charger.



exactly this is, what i did tested and i can confirm this!


----------



## miketlse

xmitHIFI said:


> exactly this is, what i did tested and i can confirm this!


So that would mean that if you are using the Hugo2 in desktop mode, that the 2Go never switches off.


----------



## xmitHIFI

miketlse said:


> So that would mean that if you are using the Hugo2 in desktop mode, that the 2Go never switches off.


thats what i did test.  still i am searching a way to switch off the 2go. i do not know how to do this. perhaps @Mojo ideas can give some input to it.


----------



## miketlse

xmitHIFI said:


> thats what i did test.  still i am searching a way to switch off the 2go. i do not know how to do this. perhaps @Mojo ideas can give some input to it.


@Matt Bartlett  is more likely to be able to answer technical questions for streamers. @Mojo ideas  is the designer for the analogue amps etc.


----------



## rwelles

I'm not sure if Matt is active on head-fi. Maybe @ChordElectronics can offer some advice. I suggest your email support@chordeletronice.co.uk as well.


----------



## MarkParity

rwelles said:


> I'm not sure if Matt is active on head-fi. Maybe @ChordElectronics can offer some advice. I suggest your email support@chordeletronice.co.uk as well.


Chord personnel do still visit HeadFi but only lurk nowadays, probably due to all the bad user experience surrounding 2Go and before that Poly.


----------



## jlbrach

Edric Li said:


> My intended usage was exactly the same as yours. I was disappointed to find out that I can't control via bluetooth, so I bought a portable router to link up my phone and 2go. In the end, I was frustrated by 1) 2go constantly disconnecting from the network, 2) 2go does not power on/off together with the hugo2, 3) many many other shenanigans.
> 
> Luckily I was able to returned my 2go. I find myself spending much more time with my music with a dap->hugo than with the 2go. In the limited time I had with the 2go, I probably spent more time trouble-shooting than listening to music.


I preordered the 2go after speaking to a chrd rep at canjam in nyc...he told me I could very easily control the 2 SD cards in the unit via my phone which is what I hoped for without all sorts of difficulty...when I realized that couldnt be done I cancelled my pre order  and simply use my ak120 wired to my hugo 2....the whole affair has been underwhelming to say the least and I am amazed as many people have stuck it out as have


----------



## Edric Li (Nov 26, 2020)

jlbrach said:


> I preordered the 2go after speaking to a chrd rep at canjam in nyc...he told me I could very easily control the 2 SD cards in the unit via my phone which is what I hoped for without all sorts of difficulty...when I realized that couldnt be done I cancelled my pre order  and simply use my ak120 wired to my hugo 2....the whole affair has been underwhelming to say the least and I am amazed as many people have stuck it out as have


Right?? I mean the product is called 2go for god sake. All Chord had to do was to implement 1) a hi-res bluetooth receiver and 2) control sd card playback via bluetooth. If I needed all these fuss about DLNA, wifi hotspot or ethernet, I'd buy a product called 2home.


----------



## SteveHulk

Edric Li said:


> Right?? I mean the product is called 2go for god sake. All Chord had to do was to implement 1) a hi-res bluetooth receiver and 2) control sd card playback via bluetooth. If I needed all these fuss about DLNA, wifi hotspot or ethernet, I'd buy a product called 2home.


I think the Hugo name is supposed to be a take on "you go" as well, so you have a definite point. 

The thing is that the original Hugo was so wildly popular because of the step increase in sound quality at that price point that people started using it as their main DAC in their home systems. 

So the schizophrenia in the product line began. We then had the Hugo TT - "you go" and "Table Top" which is a contradiction in terms. Add to this that the original TT had batteries even though it was too heavy to be sensibly carried - and I did try before I traded it in for a DAVE 🙂 - whereas the TT2 has capacitors and no batteries. If the TT is supposed to be used on the table top then why did it even have batteries? 

I won't even repeat my views on the confusion in the various form factors between the 2go/2yu, the Mscaler, and the DAVE, which would all have to be used together in Chord's best streaming digital front end... 

Don't get me wrong, I loved the TT. But a significant use case for me was out and about and overseas and I just couldn't make it work. I got the DAVE for home and the Hugo 2 for away. 

I still also have a Mojo that is gathering dust 🙂


----------



## stancorrected (Nov 28, 2020)

Here's a picture of the Valentinum case that was delivered yesterday. What's particularly cool (pun intended) about this design is that the detachable cover when folded back allows a degree of air circulation to reach the Hugo/2go through the mesh grill on the underside of the case. Particularly useful if using when charging.
I can't praise the craftsmanship and quality of the case more highly, although as it took 19 days to deliver by regular registered post, I should have chosen a faster, if more expensive, option.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Have Chord sorted out all the problems on the 2Go yet? I returned my original one a few months ago as it was just hopeless. The wifi didn't work and Bluetooth was erratic as well. The implication is that it would all be sorted by some sort of magical firmware upgrade but given it could not connect properly to the internet, I could foresee the problems continuing. It also did not play properly trying to use an iPhone to control the tracks from my Apple Music library, which I had copied to a micro SD card. I like the concept of the 2 Go and as a Qobuz member and someone who listens to a lot of BBC R3, it should be a very useful add on to my Hugo 2 as a portable audio and streaming device - but only if it works. 

What progress has been made since I returned my 2 Go for a refund, some 6 months ago? By the number of these for sale when they can only be a few months old, it does not look too optimistic.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Have Chord sorted out all the problems on the 2Go yet? I returned my original one a few months ago as it was just hopeless. The wifi didn't work and Bluetooth was erratic as well. The implication is that it would all be sorted by some sort of magical firmware upgrade but given it could not connect properly to the internet, I could foresee the problems continuing. It also did not play properly trying to use an iPhone to control the tracks from my Apple Music library, which I had copied to a micro SD card. I like the concept of the 2 Go and as a Qobuz member and someone who listens to a lot of BBC R3, it should be a very useful add on to my Hugo 2 as a portable audio and streaming device - but only if it works.
> 
> What progress has been made since I returned my 2 Go for a refund, some 6 months ago? By the number of these for sale when they can only be a few months old, it does not look too optimistic.



A new firmware update is "imminent" according to the recent Roon certification, or so we think. As with the poly, the 2go issues are being sorted out and things have improved significantly over the past several months. 

It's up to you if you want to give it a go or not. Other than a very vocal few, I think there are more users using 2go now successfully than not. My 2go has worked very well from the start (purchased in Feb). Not perfect by any means, but not frustrating or hopeless. 

The 2go experience is mirroring the poly experience. If you want to be safe, I'd wait for the new firmware update to drop.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Thanks Daniel. I will wait to see how the FW update works out. Interesting to see we both use our classic cars for avatars. Mine is a 1977 3.3L Porsche 911 RSR, that I found in a scrap yard in California 11 years ago and rebuilt it to near factory condition, albeit that some considerable number of rallies later, it now needs some cosmetic TLC 

Wilson


----------



## Daniel Johnston

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Thanks Daniel. I will wait to see how the FW update works out. Interesting to see we both use our classic cars for avatars. Mine is a 1977 3.3L Porsche 911 RSR, that I found in a scrap yard in California 11 years ago and rebuilt it to near factory condition, albeit that some considerable number of rallies later, it now needs some cosmetic TLC
> 
> Wilson



Nice!

1974 E type race prepped (previous owner) with 6.5L V12. I don’t have the guts to race it though.

Keep an eye on this thread, I’m sure the 2go FW update will create some “discussion “.


----------



## LCMusicLover

stancorrected said:


> Here's a picture of the Valentinum case that was delivered yesterday. What's particularly cool (pun intended) about this design is that the detachable cover when folded back allows a degree of air circulation to reach the Hugo/2go through the mesh grill on the underside of the case. Particularly useful if using when charging.
> I can't praise the craftsmanship and quality of the case more highly, although as it took 19 days to deliver by regular registered post, I should have chosen a faster, if more expensive, option.


Thanks!

Is the charging micro-USB exposed on the other end?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

stancorrected said:


> Here's a picture of the Valentinum case that was delivered yesterday. What's particularly cool (pun intended) about this design is that the detachable cover when folded back allows a degree of air circulation to reach the Hugo/2go through the mesh grill on the underside of the case. Particularly useful if using when charging.
> I can't praise the craftsmanship and quality of the case more highly, although as it took 19 days to deliver by regular registered post, I should have chosen a faster, if more expensive, option.



I have the same case in black and red. Never realized it could do this. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Johnston

LCMusicLover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is the charging micro-USB exposed on the other end?



Yes. Valentinum makes them so you can access the SD card slots and USB,

Apparently if you ask Valentinum, he can modify the case to cover everything but the USB port. Go to post 4471 and 4472 to see what I mean.


----------



## stancorrected

Daniel Johnston said:


> I have the same case in black and red. Never realized it could do this. Thanks!


Here's a secret. Neither did I when I ordered it😁.


----------



## stancorrected

LCMusicLover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is the charging micro-USB exposed on the other end?


Here's the other end with the detachable cover in situ.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Does anyone know if there are plans for an iPad specific Gofigure app? Right now, the Gofigure app on the iPad is an iPhone app.


----------



## SteveHulk

vo_obgyn said:


> Does anyone know if there are plans for an iPad specific Gofigure app? Right now, the Gofigure app on the iPad is an iPhone app.


In prior postings people have commented on how developing and maintaining separate ios and android versions of an app is already very demanding of developer resource. 

I seriously doubt therefore that an ipad version of gofigure (and, presumably, a matching android tablet version) is being considered by Chord.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Thanks. Got it.


----------



## jhoneyball

Creating an ipad version (and one that runs on macos M1 silicon) is not hard at all if you have designed it well. However, that doesnt seem to be the case with gofigure. So its pretty unlikely.


----------



## Edric Li

jhoneyball said:


> Creating an ipad version (and one that runs on macos M1 silicon) is not hard at all if you have designed it well. However, that doesnt seem to be the case with gofigure. So its pretty unlikely.



I'd assume this is well-known, but the app looks terrible on small screen phones as well (iphone SE). Texts are out of place, going out of the screen, and unreadable.

Whoever Chord is outsourcing the software development to is not doing their job. iphone apps in 2010 looked and worked better than this.


----------



## grokit (Dec 1, 2020)

My 2go has been perfectly functional since I first got it, and since I got it back. The 1st thing I did when I first received it was to update the firmware, now another update is supposedly imminent. While I'm still wondering if I made the right choice with the 2go, it's more about my personal use case for the Hugo 2/2go/{2yu}/Stellia in my hifi world than anything to do with performance.

The setup sounds great, and I consider it the current state of the art for portable audio. But compared to using that $ toward 'finishing' my main system, it's a tough call. ~$6k's a lot of $, I could've had that M Scaler with cables at the very least for this kind of $. Otoh I'm really enjoying this system, and find it easy to use even though I'm far from a network wiz. I'm glad I have it, especially while my main system is in limbo for another week or two.

The only time my 2go started disconnecting was when my Roon core (a Macbook Air that got a bit overwhelmed from multitasking) needed a restart. Once I did that, the disconnect problems stopped.

I'll be keeping it, mainly because it sounds great, but also because the resale market seems poor for high-end Focal headphones and portable Chord devices. All in all this Hugo 2/2go/{2yu}/Stellia combo is awesome, but I like my other portable setup (Mojo/Poly/Edition 8) better for actual travel. It's more compact, attracts enough attention for my tastes, and costs 50% less.


----------



## Mark S

grokit said:


> My 2go has been perfectly functional since I first got it, and since I got it back. The 1st thing I did when I first received it was to update the firmware, now another update is supposedly imminent. While I'm still wondering if I made the right choice with the 2go, it's more about my personal use case for the Hugo 2/2go/{2yu}/Stellia in my hifi world than anything to do with performance.
> 
> The setup sounds great, and I consider it the current state of the art for portable audio. But compared to using that $ toward 'finishing' my main system, it's a tough call. ~$6k's a lot of $, I could've had that M Scaler with cables at the very least for this kind of $. Otoh I'm really enjoying this system, and find it easy to use even though I'm far from a network wiz. I'm glad I have it, especially while my main system is in limbo for another week or two.
> 
> ...



The Edition 8 is an incredibly underrated headphone IMHO.


----------



## MaggotBrain

Mark S said:


> The Edition 8 is an incredibly underrated headphone IMHO.



The Edition 8 was my first foray into audiophile headphones and it served me well for years. The attached cable was a nuisance so I had mine re-terminated to be detachable. For some reason the leather ear pads shrink over time, effecting the sound quality which can easily be remedied by replacing the pads. But when they are working well, they are so light, sturdy and easy to drive and have a nice sound signature. The pairing with the Hugo was a little bright from what I remember (my Hugo broke down years ago), but the warmer Mojo made a nice pair.  And back in the day when phones had headphone jacks - the Edition 8 sounded pretty darn good out of them too.


----------



## grokit (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes the Edition 8 represents an old itch that I had to scratch. Without getting too into it, I had a brand new set back in the day, around 15 years ago I think. The transducers were popped by a faulty amp. They were replaced under warranty, and the warranty guy offered to upgrade the cable to pure silver for free. It sounded different, I wasn't immediately knocked out by the tuning but I could've gotten used to it. The ergonomics of the new cable were another story, in a word horrible. So stiff it ruined the portability of the headphone. I ended up regretting that decision. I should've asked to keep the stock cable instead, but make it detachable as @MaggotBrain described.

I was very disappointed when I sold them for a loss soon after that experience, along with the amp that the maker swore was fine, then repaired it for the new owner 

I found a sealed NOS Edition 8 on eBay last year, and negotiated a great price. I bought my Mojo/Poly there as well, got lucky they're mint and came with a priceless 256gb card stuffed with music that seems like I could've loaded it myself. Lots of crossover with my tastes, lots of new music to explore. All in all two great eBay purchases.

I agree that the Edition 8 is an excellent pairing with the Mojo, they seem tailor-made for each other like the Stellia is with the Hugo 2. Interestingly, the Mojo doesn't do much for the Stellia, and the Hugo 2 doesn't really add anything to the Edition 8. I use an LG V35 most of the time, its headphone jack sounds great with the Edition 8


----------



## MaggotBrain (Dec 2, 2020)

The Edition 8 could sure take a licking and keep on ticking.  Having you mention having it so long ago reminded me how I remember using it mostly fondly - and I am really dating myself for the whippersnappers out there - making playlists on my Imac for my iPod shuffle to be used for my daily runs. The Edition 8 actually helped me get through many marathons in my more spry days.  I see you have a Stellia and I have a Verite Closed, but suffice to say neither would make a good marathon buddy! Especially since I put suede pads on the Verite. When cleaning out my study the other day, I uncovered my Edition 8 and listened a good hour on it my Dave and just smiled.

Just to get this thread back on topic for the folks out there - I am contemplating getting a chord Hugo/2go combo in the future but remember from the Orginal Hugo a detail that frustrated me to no end. Does the top still have the volume wheel that is easily jostled out of place? I still remember the ringing in my ears especially when using an IEM when the volume wheel would brush against my pocket or fanny pack  and it would be annoying to no end.  Is a good case the solution to that?


----------



## Doody

MaggotBrain said:


> Just to get this thread back on topic for the folks out there - I am contemplating getting a chord Hugo/2go combo in the future but remember from the Orginal Hugo a detail that frustrated me to no end. Does the top still have the volume wheel that is easily jostled out of place? I still remember the ringing in my ears especially when using an IEM when the volume wheel would brush against my pocket or fanny pack  and it would be annoying to no end.  Is a good case the solution to that?


I've rarely carried mine in my pocket, but never had that problem.

Some of the cases out there have 'covers' that would stop this behavior for sure - though I"m not sure you'd still be able to shove it in your pocket with a 'thick' cover.

Doody


----------



## MaggotBrain

Doody said:


> I've rarely carried mine in my pocket, but never had that problem.
> 
> Some of the cases out there have 'covers' that would stop this behavior for sure - though I"m not sure you'd still be able to shove it in your pocket with a 'thick' cover.
> 
> Doody


Ha! By “pocket” I meant cargo shorts - have a couple of pairs that look like hell but do a great job of storing my bulky gear.


----------



## Luvdac

Just as an experiment I unscrewed the 2go and went native hugo2 to the roon server and served it some tunes via hqplayer ( poly sinc ext 2 with asdm7ec to dsd128).
The image was flat and airless. I am now quick fast back to enjoying the h2go combo!


----------



## Progisus

It is better to send pcm to chord dacs. Try pcm sinc-m, lns15, 768k with adaptive rate checked. Chord dacs decimate dsd back to pcm.


----------



## Luvdac

Progisus said:


> It is better to send pcm to chord dacs. Try pcm sinc-m, lns15, 768k with adaptive rate checked. Chord dacs decimate dsd back to pcm.


Did that too, (Similar result). In fact this is how I had been using the hugo2 prior to the purchase of the 2go. Somehow the h2go combo is simply way more musical to my ears.


----------



## PANURUS

The news are good from Chord :
The software of the 2yu is testing today.
My Chord Ultima 6 is constructed but the foots are missing.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Just bought a 2go to go with my Hugo 2 and I love it   Set up was a breeze since I already have a Mojo/poly.    Was wondering if the 2go goes into desktop mode after being plugged in for 24 hours like the Hugo 2.     Thanks!


----------



## vo_obgyn

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Just bought a 2go to go with my Hugo 2 and I love it   Set up was a breeze since I already have a Mojo/poly.    Was wondering if the 2go goes into desktop mode after being plugged in for 24 hours like the Hugo 2.     Thanks!


I don't think that the 2go goes into desktop mode but the Hugo2 definitely does. Maybe others will chime in. There is some good help here.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Dec 5, 2020)

vo_obgyn said:


> I don't think that the 2go goes into desktop mode but the Hugo2 definitely does. Maybe others will chime in. There is some good help here.


I've done some research since I made my original post.  I see many advertisments that say the 2go has a desktop mode.  

Here is what is posted on the Moon Audio site:

"Power supply:   Internal battery with up-to 8hr playback. Desktop mode activated upon insertion of Micro USB charging cable). "

And listed on the main features is this for power options:     Battery or Desktop mode.

I am assuming it works.   I plan on using my Hugo 2 in desktop mode, so I will leave it on all the time like I do my other solid state devices.   I turn my tube amp off since power tubes only have a 2000 hour life.

I have a Bluesound Node 2i streamer.   Once I do A/B testing, I may just remove the 2go module and only use that when I travel and take the Hugo 2 with me.    It just depends on what sounds better.   I do know that the Node 2i can sample at 96 khz or more.  So, it might sound better.


----------



## rwelles

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I've done some research since I made my original post.  I see many advertisments that say the 2go has a desktop mode.
> 
> Here is what is posted on the Moon Audio site:
> 
> ...



Not that I don't trust dealer's websites, but I double-checked that on the Chord Electronics 2Go page. Yep, it says the exact same thing!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

rwelles said:


> Not that I don't trust dealer's websites, but I double-checked that on the Chord Electronics 2Go page. Yep, it says the exact same thing!


Yeah, I checked the same thing and saw it there, too.  I don't trust anything without verifying it.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Has anyone figured out how to get the DNLA server to work on the 2go?  I have the same problem as I do with my Poly which is I get a login error.    It works as renderer fine with mconnect.


----------



## masahito24@chart

Has anyone experience any issues recently using airplay? I used to be able to utilize airplay from my desktop, ipad and iphone but none of the above options are working. On my desktop it doesnt even show up, and the ipad/iphone shows the 2go which connects but there is no sound/audio  sampling light. It could be just me with the newer version of iOS and MacOS.


----------



## LCMusicLover (Dec 5, 2020)

masahito24@chart said:


> Has anyone experience any issues recently using airplay? I used to be able to utilize airplay from my desktop, ipad and iphone but none of the above options are working. On my desktop it doesnt even show up, and the ipad/iphone shows the 2go which connects but there is no sound/audio  sampling light. It could be just me with the newer version of iOS and MacOS.


Are you AirPlaying via a WiFi or Bluetooth connection?

If WiFi, I don’t know, except that I’ve had to ‘Reset to Factory’ and then re-add my network a few times. Also had to ‘allow’ the device in my router ‘Access Control’ settings. Amusingly, the WiFi MAC address has changed every time I reset to factory.

If Bluetooth, it’s very weird — even though the device seems to be paired, I had to pair again in the Bluetooth Control Panel — I actually see 2 paired devices, both named ‘Chord-2go-328xxx’ (the same number in both cases). I suspect that when GoFigure connects & pairs it’s to a different profile than what’s needed for AirPlay.

2019 iPad Pro running iOS 14.2.

Hope that helps.

<edit> Also, iPad volume control needs to be turned up — no sound out  of H2go if iPad volume is down.</edit>


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

LCMusicLover said:


> Are you AirPlaying via a WiFi or Bluetooth connection?
> 
> If WiFi, I don’t know, except that I’ve had to ‘Reset to Factory’ and then re-add my network a few times. Also had to ‘allow’ the device in my router ‘Access Control’ settings. Amusingly, the WiFi MAC address has changed every time I reset to factory.
> 
> ...


Airplay only works over wifi.


----------



## LCMusicLover

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Airplay only works over wifi.


So you’re saying that with my Hugo2go in hotspot mode, not connected to my home Wi-Fi, and my iPad connected to my home Wi-Fi in order to pull down Spotify tracks, connected to H2go via Bluetooth, it’s still somehow doing Wi-Fi? That seems unlikely to me. I know that it doesn’t work until I do that second Bluetooth connection. 

I think you’re mistaken, but I’m willing to be convinced otherwise.

BTW, when I turn off Bluetooth on my iPad it gives a warning that AirDrop, AirPlay, Find My and Location services depend on Bluetooth.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

LCMusicLover said:


> So you’re saying that with my Hugo2go in hotspot mode, not connected to my home Wi-Fi, and my iPad connected to my home Wi-Fi in order to pull down Spotify tracks, connected to H2go via Bluetooth, it’s still somehow doing Wi-Fi? That seems unlikely to me. I know that it doesn’t work until I do that second Bluetooth connection.
> 
> I think you’re mistaken, but I’m willing to be convinced otherwise.
> 
> BTW, when I turn off Bluetooth on my iPad it gives a warning that AirDrop, AirPlay, Find My and Location services depend on Bluetooth.


It’s just the way the airplay protocol works.  

https://www.cambridgeaudio.com/usa/en/blog/difference-between-airplay-bluetooth

AirPlay on the other hand, is Apple’s own proprietary Wi-Fi dependant wireless platform, allowing users to stream digital audio or video content to other AirPlay supported devices. Click here to read a previous blog about Airplay and its benefits.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

LCMusicLover said:


> So you’re saying that with my Hugo2go in hotspot mode, not connected to my home Wi-Fi, and my iPad connected to my home Wi-Fi in order to pull down Spotify tracks, connected to H2go via Bluetooth, it’s still somehow doing Wi-Fi? That seems unlikely to me. I know that it doesn’t work until I do that second Bluetooth connection.
> 
> I think you’re mistaken, but I’m willing to be convinced otherwise.
> 
> BTW, when I turn off Bluetooth on my iPad it gives a warning that AirDrop, AirPlay, Find My and Location services depend on Bluetooth.


You have a misunderstanding on what is actually happening in the Hugo 2 and 2 go.   Airplay requires both communicating end points to be on the same WiFi network.   You may be confusing control with steaming.     You can stream control signals over Bluetooth.   But the steaming happens over WiFi with airplay.


----------



## LCMusicLover

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> It’s just the way the airplay protocol works.
> 
> https://www.cambridgeaudio.com/usa/en/blog/difference-between-airplay-bluetooth
> 
> AirPlay on the other hand, is Apple’s own proprietary Wi-Fi dependant wireless platform, allowing users to stream digital audio or video content to other AirPlay supported devices. Click here to read a previous blog about Airplay and its benefits.





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> You have a misunderstanding on what is actually happening in the Hugo 2 and 2 go.   Airplay requires both communicating end points to be on the same WiFi network.   You may be confusing control with steaming.     You can stream control signals over Bluetooth.   But the steaming happens over WiFi with airplay.


I hear you, but that doesn’t jibe with what I’m experiencing — H2go _NOT _connected to my home WiFi, receiving stream (Spotify) from my iPad. Doesn’t work until I pair withe the ‘second’ Bluetooth device.

Also, I see this:


> Bluetooth devices (headsets, speakers) that support the A2DP profile also appear as AirPlay receivers when paired with an iOS device, although Bluetooth is a device-to-device protocol that does not rely on a wireless network access point.


... in the Wikipedia article on AirPlay:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirPlay


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

LCMusicLover said:


> I hear you, but that doesn’t jibe with what I’m experiencing — H2go _NOT _connected to my home WiFi, receiving stream (Spotify) from my iPad. Doesn’t work until I pair withe the ‘second’ Bluetooth device.
> 
> Also, I see this:
> 
> ...



airplay can work point to point, but the data stream is still transmitted via WiFi. It’s just the protocol.

the 2go is the hotspot, your iPad is connect to it via WiFi and your iPad is connect via a different WiFi network to get your Spotify stream.    It’s very inefficient and degraded sound quality.   You want to the data stream to bypass the iPad to get the best sound quality.


----------



## masahito24@chart

I tried Bluetooth and it works fine just not airplay. Anyone else on a iphone 12 pro/Big Sur have any issues?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

LCMusicLover said:


> I hear you, but that doesn’t jibe with what I’m experiencing — H2go _NOT _connected to my home WiFi, receiving stream (Spotify) from my iPad. Doesn’t work until I pair withe the ‘second’ Bluetooth device.
> 
> Also, I see this:
> 
> ...



From the last link you provided:

AirPlay and AirTunes work over Wi-Fi. Originally, devices had to be connected to the same Wi-Fi network, but since iOS 8 devices can use Wi-Fi Direct and thus does not require an existing Wi-Fi network.[23]

So, for Airplay to work, it is either connected to a wifi network, or it is using a wifi direct protocol.


LCMusicLover said:


> I hear you, but that doesn’t jibe with what I’m experiencing — H2go _NOT _connected to my home WiFi, receiving stream (Spotify) from my iPad. Doesn’t work until I pair withe the ‘second’ Bluetooth device.
> 
> Also, I see this:
> 
> ...


Here is what you are missing.

It's true that Bluetooth devices supporting the A2DP profile will be listed as Airplay receivers.    But, the communication protocol between the ios device and the Bluetooth speaker is BLUETOOTH, NOT Airplay.    You are indeed linking your iPad to your 2Go using Bluetooth, not Airplay.    Airplay and Bluetooth are completely different communications protocols.  Airplay uses Wifi either in a network or Wifi direct.

In other words, you have the world's most expensive Bluetooth DAC for streaming Spotify.

===========================

This is from the Apple Support site:

*Airplay mirroring with a bluetooth speaker?*
I have a bluetooth speaker. When it's connected, in my music player I have the airplay icon showing. It lets me choose between using the built in speakers on my iPad 2 or the connected bluetooth speaker. I would like to play through both if possible? All the help files refer to Wi-Fi connected devices - does Airplay mirroring work with bluetooth?


ANSWER:

First, BT A2DP (the transfer you use) and AirPlay have nothing to do with each other - other than they are listed in the same menu.

This also means it's A2DP that is used to transfer audio to your Bluetooth receiver, not AirPlay. Even the cases it can be used are vastly different: for example, it's not possible to route the Skype audio output to your BT headphones / speakers, while it's routed by default via AirPlay if it's on. Furthermore, the audio output of video players that cannot send their content via Bluetooth at all (an example: HD Player Pro http://itunes.apple.com/app/hd-player-pro/id429610228?mt=8 ) is played back over AirPlay just fine.


----------



## Currawong

I don't know why a wired network wont work with Airplay. I'm streaming from my iPhone via Airplay to the Hugo 2go via Airplay and the 2go is connected via ethernet. As far as I know, the 2go wont connect to two networks at the same time.


----------



## Heartsmart

After a lot of time trying to make it work I’m finally very happy with 2go. For me without knowledge about network it has been a big investment in time. But now I’m very glad I did it.

it’s been a lot of confusing time and sometimes I just gave up a few day’s. For example when trying to make MPD playlists. Everything seamed to work fine making them. But then they didn’t show in Gofigure app. I thought I tried everything but still no good. Then I tried to update radio stations and after that update MPD playlists. And suddenly it worked. Then I noticed that if I waited about 20 sek or something like that screen still saying “ There is no playlists” it started to search for the playlist by it self.

Thats one of many little confusing examples in my journey to a smile on my face when now enjoying it tremendously and so happy I didn’t give up.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Heartsmart said:


> I thought I tried everything but still no good.


*MAFA – MPD client for Android™*


----------



## Heartsmart

Dalmonegrig said:


> *MAFA – MPD client for Android™*


Thanks! I’m using IPhone and it’s working fine since I did what I explained.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Currawong said:


> I don't know why a wired network wont work with Airplay. I'm streaming from my iPhone via Airplay to the Hugo 2go via Airplay and the 2go is connected via ethernet. As far as I know, the 2go wont connect to two networks at the same time.


Airplay was designed for streaming audio and video over a wifi network like in a house to a TV or speaker.    I am not sure what you can do with the ethernet port on the 2go.   The obvious purpose is to connect to it so that you can provision it.   It might be usable for data transport in lieu of wifi.    But if that is the case, you won't be using Airplay.   Probably DNLA.   Ill have to do some research.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

After last nights discussion about Airplay, I decided to try to connect to my 2go using Airplay.   I was able to make it work.  It sounds pretty good.   Not as good as DNLA, but acceptable.  I am very happy about this.   It will enable me to run the Tidal app on my iPhone and play downloaded music.     I have a pocket router, so I can make this use case work even if there is bad or no wifi in the area I am at which isn't unusual.   I know it is Airplay over wifi because the 2go and my iPHone are connected to the same wifi network and the Bluetooth connection to the 2go is off.

I'll have to test it out later using the 2go hotspot for the case when there is no wifi network available and I don't want to use my pocket router..


----------



## ubs28 (Dec 6, 2020)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Airplay was designed for streaming audio and video over a wifi network like in a house to a TV or speaker.    I am not sure what you can do with the ethernet port on the 2go.   The obvious purpose is to connect to it so that you can provision it.   It might be usable for data transport in lieu of wifi.    But if that is the case, you won't be using Airplay.   Probably DNLA.   Ill have to do some research.



That is non-sense. I have devices connected via ethernet and Airplay 2 works on them. If Airplay doesn’t work via ethernet with the 2GO, then it looks to be a Chord thing.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Dec 6, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> That is non-sense. I have devices connected via ethernet and Airplay 2 works on them. If Airplay doesn’t work via ethernet with the 2GO, then it looks to be a Chord thing.


Networking is very complicated and confusing.   What I claim about Airplay is true.  It was indeed designed as a wireless wifi communication protocol for Apple devices to stream to each other on a wifi network.    But, as the product was used, it had to be modified based on how its customers were using it.    First, they had to enhance it to support point to point connections.   They accommodated this through an enhancement called Peer-to-peer Airplay.

https://appletoolbox.com/connect-appletv-without-wifi-how-to/

This allowed 2 devices to use the Airplay protocols to transfer data without a network.   It does so by using Bluetooth to set up a point to point connection that is actually a wifi direct connection.   It's still wifi, just not networked.

Ethernet is just a connection medium or lower level protocol stack.   The actual original requirement was that the end points be on the same local area network.   You can be on a local area network by wifi or ethernet.  You just need a router than can assign IP addresses like 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.10.   Since it was originally designed for wifi, there are some quirks in using ethernet.  When Airplay starts up, it looks for the devices on wifi.   If there is no wifi network, then it looks to ethernet.  Sometimes you need to forget the wifi networks so that airplay knows to look for devices on ethernet.    This part can fail and is a non-standard part of the protocol which is why it doesn't always work properly   Airplay works best when it is used as originally designed which is when the end points are on a common wifi network.

The A2DP issue is simply a reality that there are devices out there that an Apple device needs to send data to.   A2DP was a hack that enables Airplay users to be able to see their bluetooth and airplay receivers on the same menu.  Can you imagine if you needed to search in 2 different places to connect to Bluetooth speakers vs. headphones?    It was a technical accommodation to meet an end user need even though it technically doesn't use the Airplay transfer protocols.

None of this contradicts my initial assertion that Airplay only operates over Wifi.   It either works over a wifi network or uses Wifi direct over a point to point connection.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Well, I violated my own rule of "if it ain't broken, don't break it."    My Hugo 2 and 2go were working smoothly over wifi with the 2go as DNLA renderer and with Airplay over my home network.   Then, I decided to try to get Airplay to work in hotspot mode and all hell broke loose.   First, I didn't know the hotspot password so I had to fiture out how to reset it.  When that didnt work, I needed to reset factory settings.    Then, as I set it up, using the provisioning wizard, the 2go hung up and seemed to brick on me.  I thought I killed it.   After 2 hours of trying to get it to come back to life, I finally figured out that holding down the configuration button for long enough would reset the 2go and it booted up.   After re-provisioning the entire 2go, I got both DNLA and Airplay to work again.   I think I will defer on trying to get the hotspot to work again.

However, I think this may provide a solution path for our friend who was thinking he was using Airplay over Bluetooth.   I had the same problem where DNLA would work, but Airplay stopped working.   It was all configured properly, but I could not get a data stream to play over the Hugo 2go.    But, after I reset the 2go to factory settings and reprovisioned it, it worked like before.    I would give that a try because Airplay should work fine over your home network.


----------



## jlbrach

as one who owns the dave, the blu2, the hugo 2 and mojo and who pre ordered the 2 go I truly dont know why people put up with this absurdity


----------



## masahito24@chart

Still can't get Airplay to work on the 2go. I tried a factory reset via app and through the voice prompts. Configured wireless in the gofigure app and unsuccessful on both attempts. I confirmed that Airplay does indeed work from both my iPhone and iPad by streaming content to my appletv. I find it odd since it was working fine a few weeks ago, with no recent changes to the wireless/wired network.
I'm able to see 2go as an option in the Airplay drop down, select it, shows playing but no sound or indication on the Hugo2 via sample rate light which should show red.


----------



## vo_obgyn

PANURUS said:


> The news are good from Chord :
> The software of the 2yu is testing today.
> My Chord Ultima 6 is constructed but the foots are missing.


 
Did you hear this from Chord directly, or from your dealer perhaps? My dealer said that Chord is in lockdown again and we won’t see the 2yu until the end of the first quarter 2021. I only ask because I hear conflicting things about the 2yu release. Thanks.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

masahito24@chart said:


> Still can't get Airplay to work on the 2go. I tried a factory reset via app and through the voice prompts. Configured wireless in the gofigure app and unsuccessful on both attempts. I confirmed that Airplay does indeed work from both my iPhone and iPad by streaming content to my appletv. I find it odd since it was working fine a few weeks ago, with no recent changes to the wireless/wired network.
> I'm able to see 2go as an option in the Airplay drop down, select it, shows playing but no sound or indication on the Hugo2 via sample rate light which should show red.


This is the exact behavior I experienced.  It only started working after I thought I killed it and held down the configuration button for about 30 seconds and it appeared to reboot the 2go.  Now it works as it is supposed to work.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jlbrach said:


> as one who owns the dave, the blu2, the hugo 2 and mojo and who pre ordered the 2 go I truly dont know why people put up with this absurdity


It’s a bit like golf.   We suffer with bad shot after bad shot until we finally get the perfect swing and contact with the ball and we want to do that again but we can’t.   When it works right, the sound is glorious.


----------



## masahito24@chart

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> This is the exact behavior I experienced.  It only started working after I thought I killed it and held down the configuration button for about 30 seconds and it appeared to reboot the 2go.  Now it works as it is supposed to work.



Successful, issues has been resolved. instead of factory reseting it again I re-ran the setup wizard. That solved the airplay issues. 
Mahalo for your assistance! Back in business, no I can continue to use Tidal and Mora Qualitas.


----------



## Currawong (Dec 7, 2020)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Networking is very complicated and confusing.   What I claim about Airplay is true.  It was indeed designed as a wireless wifi communication protocol for Apple devices to stream to each other on a wifi network.    But, as the product was used, it had to be modified based on how its customers were using it.    First, they had to enhance it to support point to point connections.   They accommodated this through an enhancement called Peer-to-peer Airplay.
> 
> https://appletoolbox.com/connect-appletv-without-wifi-how-to/
> 
> ...



When the 2go is connected via Ethernet, it is NOT connected via Wi-Fi. Airplay cannot determine whether the receiving devices is connected via Wi-Fi or ethernet... it makes zero difference over a network of either kind. I can confirm, absolutely, that Airplay works over a wired network, as I have TWO OTHER streamers here that are ONLY connected via ethernet, and can receive audio using Airplay.



All but the Apple TV are only connected to wired networks, and Apple Music does NOT use DLNA.

I think you're confusing a bunch of things in your posts, some regarding the original Airplay, and how it worked with Apple's Airport Express, as well as Bluetooth headphones, neither of which apply to the 2go.  There is neither any evidence, nor any reason for a wired network audio stream of any kind to also have to use wireless or Bluetooth to function.


----------



## Jimjim77

vo_obgyn said:


> Did you hear this from Chord directly, or from your dealer perhaps? My dealer said that Chord is in lockdown again and we won’t see the 2yu until the end of the first quarter 2021. I only ask because I hear conflicting things about the 2yu release. Thanks.


I had the email below from Ed Selley a couple of days ago.



			
				Ed Selley said:
			
		

> Realistically, this will be on hold until the new year now.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Jimjim77 said:


> I had the email below from Ed Selley a couple of days ago.



Thanks for the reply. Moon Audio in the U.S. has it listed as available as soon as 12/28/20. I'm thinking that it will be later in the first quarter 2021.


----------



## Doody

Please remember to take Moon Audio's "release date" releases with a grain of salt - a grain about the size of Brazil.

Doody


----------



## PANURUS (Dec 9, 2020)

i like MaximumMPD on ios
https://github.com/rbackhouse/MaximumMPD

rbackhouse has done it. He is actif on the poly thread


----------



## jeremya

vo_obgyn said:


> Did you hear this from Chord directly, or from your dealer perhaps? My dealer said that Chord is in lockdown again and we won’t see the 2yu until the end of the first quarter 2021. I only ask because I hear conflicting things about the 2yu release. Thanks.



I'm certain @Rob Watts could set the record straight on this.  I am eagerly awaiting the release of the 2yu as I am hoping to pair 2go + 2yu to feed my Qutest so I can kick my PC music server to the curb. Launch day can't come fast enough...


----------



## paulgc

jeremya said:


> I'm certain @Rob Watts could set the record straight on this.  I am eagerly awaiting the release of the 2yu as I am hoping to pair 2go + 2yu to feed my Qutest so I can kick my PC music server to the curb. Launch day can't come fast enough...



would be surprised if @Rob Watts did chime in. Not his product best I know. Pretty sure he has limited comments on 2go if I recall.


----------



## jeremya

paulgc said:


> would be surprised if @Rob Watts did chime in. Not his product best I know. Pretty sure he has limited comments on 2go if I recall.



Ah! That's news to me. Learn something new every day. 

Still, I imagine he might chat with the folks who are responsible now and again.

Who's been designing the "Hugo accessories"?


----------



## hardinge

So i’m still stumped as to gore to play tidal to there 2go.  What does entering your total credentials in gofigure do? I’m connected to 2go over bluetooth but tidal app in ios doesn’t give 2go as an option to stream from.


----------



## miketlse (Dec 14, 2020)

jeremya said:


> Ah! That's news to me. Learn something new every day.
> Still, I imagine he might chat with the folks who are responsible now and again.


Rob is not a Chord employee, he is their external digital/dac consultant designer, and has nothing to do with the streamer designs.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread.831345/post-15478330

Inevitably he will chat with those involved, but he does post that he will not divulge future launch/shipping dates, or any commercial data.

Take anything you read on the Moon website with a big pinch of salt. They have a long track record of posting things are in stock, months before they start shipping.
Also remember that the UK government have stated many times that the winter months are going to be very difficult, because of covid and brexit.
British manufacturing will have a difficult start to the year, so I think the 'chord' guesstimate of maybe end Q1, feels the earliest optimistic date to me, because anything earlier feels very optimistic.

It would be nice to be proved wrong, so who knows.


----------



## joshnor713

hardinge said:


> So i’m still stumped as to gore to play tidal to there 2go.  What does entering your total credentials in gofigure do? I’m connected to 2go over bluetooth but tidal app in ios doesn’t give 2go as an option to stream from.



On iOS, play via AirPlay. Go to the streaming options in the Tidal app and your 2go should be there (as long as both your source device and the 2go are on the same Wifi network).

If you don't want the AirPlay bandwidth cap, you'll have to use a third-party app like Roon.


----------



## hardinge

joshnor713 said:


> On iOS, play via AirPlay. Go to the streaming options in the Tidal app and your 2go should be there (as long as both your source device and the 2go are on the same Wifi network).
> 
> If you don't want the AirPlay bandwidth cap, you'll have to use a third-party app like Roon.


Thanks but yes i'm against airplay. So what is the point of logging in to tidal with gofigure?? Does this get used by Rigelian or similar? Roon wouldn't use it as it has it's own login for Roon.


----------



## joshnor713

hardinge said:


> Thanks but yes i'm against airplay. So what is the point of logging in to tidal with gofigure?? Does this get used by Rigelian or similar? Roon wouldn't use it as it has it's own login for Roon.



It's addressed in Chord's Streamer FAQ, see here: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/faqs-category/streamers/

"_Gofigure does not directly offer the ability to playback content from Tidal or Qobuz, however, if you are unable to use AirPlay or your DLNA/UPnP app does not natively have the ability to stream your music from Tidal or Spotify accounts to Poly, then Gofigure offers a functional alternative. By entering your Tidal or Qobuz login details into Gofigure, you will be able to see content from your streaming service as hierarchical folders within your chosen DLNA/UPnP App. (Note, offline Tidal or Qobuz content cannot currently be accessed by any third-party App). The process below illustrates: _"


----------



## miketlse

joshnor713 said:


> It's addressed in Chord's Streamer FAQ, see here: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/faqs-category/streamers/
> 
> "_Gofigure does not directly offer the ability to playback content from Tidal or Qobuz, however, if you are unable to use AirPlay or your DLNA/UPnP app does not natively have the ability to stream your music from Tidal or Spotify accounts to Poly, then Gofigure offers a functional alternative. By entering your Tidal or Qobuz login details into Gofigure, you will be able to see content from your streaming service as hierarchical folders within your chosen DLNA/UPnP App. (Note, offline Tidal or Qobuz content cannot currently be accessed by any third-party App). The process below illustrates: _"


Perhaps we need to add a new acronym : FUF - Frequently Unread FAQs.


----------



## hardinge

miketlse said:


> Perhaps we need to add a new acronym : FUF - Frequently Unread FAQs.


And here i was wasting time in the manual! 

From the manual:
“2go can play back audio from the following sources:
• DLNA
– As a server
– Tidal (via Gofigure)
– Qobuz (via Gofigure)”

To me this reads as all i need is the gofigure app. I know this to not be the case but that’s no thanks to the manual. Maybe if the manual or gofigure was better there wouldn’t be so many frequently asked questions.


----------



## Infoseeker

Doesn’t the manual mention Bubble uPnP?


----------



## hardinge

Infoseeker said:


> Doesn’t the manual mention Bubble uPnP?


For SD card playback it does (bubble for android, 8 player for ios). Only mentions tidal the one time as above.


----------



## hardinge

joshnor713 said:


> It's addressed in Chord's Streamer FAQ, see here: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/faqs-category/streamers/
> 
> "_Gofigure does not directly offer the ability to playback content from Tidal or Qobuz, however, if you are unable to use AirPlay or your DLNA/UPnP app does not natively have the ability to stream your music from Tidal or Spotify accounts to Poly, then Gofigure offers a functional alternative. By entering your Tidal or Qobuz login details into Gofigure, you will be able to see content from your streaming service as hierarchical folders within your chosen DLNA/UPnP App. (Note, offline Tidal or Qobuz content cannot currently be accessed by any third-party App). The process below illustrates: _"


Thanks. Got there with figure 8 but clicking into the tidal favourite folders i get "Service login or communication error". Credentials are correct. Gofigure...


----------



## ubs28 (Dec 15, 2020)

hardinge said:


> Thanks. Got there with figure 8 but clicking into the tidal favourite folders i get "Service login or communication error". Credentials are correct. Gofigure...



I had the same crap too. My Tidal credential are correct but this “feature” never worked for me when I still had the 2GO.

Not sure if it works now with the latest Gofigure (if  the app has been updated in the meantime).

However there are apps like Mconnect which has Tidal and Qobuz build-in.


----------



## MSXX

hardinge said:


> Thanks. Got there with figure 8 but clicking into the tidal favourite folders i get "Service login or communication error". Credentials are correct. Gofigure...



I have the same issue. Only m-connect works for me because of tidal integration - and it’s still a bit flaky.


----------



## TKpurple

In my case this tidal integration function worked at the beginning but then stopped one day. I don't remember if it was related with the update of the firmware. I think Chord is aware of this and I hope it will be resolved with the whatever update is upcoming.  Still one can use tidal integration build in in MCconnect. Stability of it, is in my experience heavily releted somehow to the strenght of wifi signal. I dont know  if this is Mcconnect gofigue or both issue.


----------



## hardinge

For Chord to claim "Playback: Roon endpoint, DLNA (server and render), AirPlay, Bluetooth audio (A2DP), Tidal," is massively misleading claim. Tidal is no more a feature of the 2go than say Netflix. Yes both can end up coming out of the 2go but that by no means is a feature of the device. And that's notwithstanding that it's actually very hard to get tidal to play in a meaningful way (airplay does not count). I've used the prescribed third party app and method and all i get are error messages. There's no support on that from Chord so therefore it's a bogus feature.


----------



## Currawong

IIRC TIDAL changed the way it manages authentication recently, so the issues are probably a consequence of that. 

Given that products tend to be judged by their least well-designed features, I think it would have been better that GoFigure not have TIDAL, Qobuz or playlists at all, but it all be handled by DLNA software.


----------



## hardinge

Currawong said:


> Given that products tend to be judged by their least well-designed features, I think it would have been better that GoFigure not have TIDAL, Qobuz or playlists at all, but it all be handled by DLNA software.


I think you’re right there. Death by a thousand cuts so far with it for many.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

ubs28 said:


> I had the same crap too. My Tidal credential are correct but this “feature” never worked for me when I still had the 2GO.
> 
> Not sure if it works now with the latest Gofigure (if  the app has been updated in the meantime).
> 
> However there are apps like Mconnect which has Tidal and Qobuz build-in.


Same here.   I wasted a lot of time trying to get that login issue resolved.   Then, when I gave up on that and tried mconnect, it worked great.    It gets flaky at times, but I can always get it to work.  Sometimes I need to rebook my iPhone for it to see my devices properly.


----------



## SteveHulk (Dec 16, 2020)

Currawong said:


> IIRC TIDAL changed the way it manages authentication recently, so the issues are probably a consequence of that.
> 
> Given that products tend to be judged by their least well-designed features, I think it would have been better that GoFigure not have TIDAL, Qobuz or playlists at all, but it all be handled by DLNA software.


I'm with you there except for the playlists. I want to be sure that there is always a way for the 2go to play DIRECTLY to the Hugo 2 with my phone TOTALLY disconnected from them when I'm out and about.

Only in this way will I be confident that the music data is not being shipped to my phone from the 2go, undergoing some kind of corruption/degradation on my phone, and this mess then being shipped back to the Hugo 2go to play.


----------



## jlbrach

jeremya said:


> I'm certain @Rob Watts could set the record straight on this.  I am eagerly awaiting the release of the 2yu as I am hoping to pair 2go + 2yu to feed my Qutest so I can kick my PC music server to the curb. Launch day can't come fast enough...


assuming it would work!


----------



## Currawong

SteveHulk said:


> I'm with you there except for the playlists. I want to be sure that there is always a way for the 2go to play DIRECTLY to the Hugo 2 with my phone TOTALLY disconnected from them when I'm out and about.
> 
> Only in this way will I be confident that the music data is not being shipped to my phone from the 2go, undergoing some kind of corruption/degradation on my phone, and this mess then being shipped back to the Hugo 2go to play.



If it's over Wi-Fi, then it's bit-perfect. If it weren't, then a large amount of the internet would be completely dysfunctional.


----------



## SteveHulk

Currawong said:


> If it's over Wi-Fi, then it's bit-perfect. If it weren't, then a large amount of the internet would be completely dysfunctional.


I did not have data degradation in mind but audio degradation. 

If the data is shipped to my phone and some modification made by an inferior algorithm, such as an alteration in volume level, then I would regard the audio returned to the Hugo 2go as having been corrupted and degraded. 

I do not want even the slightest possibility of this. 

When the 2go is playing directly to the Hugo from the sd card with my phone disconnected then I am confident that degradation of the sort I have defined is not happening.


----------



## jeremya (Dec 17, 2020)

As someone considering the purchase of a 2go, I'm curious about how the DLNA playback functions under the hood. Based on a read of the manual, I get the sense that it works like this:

2go is given files on SD card or cards.
2go shares said files to the local network, acting as a DLNA server. (There's a menu option for 'refreshing the DLNA database' when you insert a new or updated card).
To play said files, GoFigure is not used directly. Instead, the user runs a completely separate app (a DLNA client) like BubbleUPnP or 8 Player and points it at the 2go to retrieve the DLNA file database.
User selects '2go' as the output device for their DLNA/UPnP application and controls playback from their chosen client application (not GoFigure).
Along the lines of SteveHulk's post, the question that arises for me is: *once DLNA/UPnP playback has started, is it 'self-contained' within the 2go, or does the 2go have to stream the bits to the client app which then turns around and streams the bits back to the 2go*?

A second question I have is *about the MPD playlists. Are they m3u format, or some other format*? As far as I can tell, MPD isn't a format in and of itself, it's a Music Player Daemon for Linux.


----------



## SteveHulk

jeremya said:


> As someone considering the purchase of a 2go, I'm curious about how the DLNA playback functions under the hood. Based on a read of the manual, I get the sense that it works like this:
> 
> 2go is given files on SD card or cards.
> 2go shares said files to the local network, acting as a DLNA server. (There's a menu option for 'refreshing the DLNA database' when you insert a new or updated card).
> ...


The playlists on the sd card are indeed m3u format.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

SteveHulk said:


> The playlists on the sd card are indeed m3u format.



I found both the poly and 2go are picky on what software is used to create said m3u though.


----------



## SteveHulk

Daniel Johnston said:


> I found both the poly and 2go are picky on what software is used to create said m3u though.


Lol that is very true 😀


----------



## JMR77

hardinge said:


> For Chord to claim "Playback: Roon endpoint, DLNA (server and render), AirPlay, Bluetooth audio (A2DP), Tidal," is massively misleading claim. Tidal is no more a feature of the 2go than say Netflix. Yes both can end up coming out of the 2go but that by no means is a feature of the device. And that's notwithstanding that it's actually very hard to get tidal to play in a meaningful way (airplay does not count). I've used the prescribed third party app and method and all i get are error messages. There's no support on that from Chord so therefore it's a bogus feature.



I agree, it's misleading purporting that you can use Tidal right away with the GoFigure App. 

I got my 2Go around a week ago, my main goal was to use it to stream Tidal, fortunately I been able to do so quite easily with the MConnte App and never had any playback issues.

I'm mostly happy with purchase because I can play Tidal conveniently around the house with top quality sound, I use it more now and to me it feels as if the Hugo 2 never sounded any better.

On the other hand, as good as Chord products can be in terms of sound quality (and you have to pay for it) the software associated with the 2Go is not up to the mark and the price point by a long shot, it feels half-backed by all means.

Chord should look at true Tidal implementations such as the Apps from Auralic or Moon, even the old Sony HAP-Z1ES can do Spotify Connect and it's a joy to use.


----------



## ubs28 (Dec 18, 2020)

Chord doesn’t even support Tidal. Me and someone else from head-fi did alot of testing with the Chord Poly a few years ago and I believe Chord also confirmed it at some point and recommended to switch to Qobuz instead.

Not that it is a bad thing, because I also do not think that MQA sounds that great.


----------



## hardinge

JMR77 said:


> Chord should look at true Tidal implementations such as the Apps from Auralic or Moon, even the old Sony HAP-Z1ES can do Spotify Connect and it's a joy to use.



Yes please to proper tidal app AND spotify connect. Tidal for albums, spotify for discovery!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

JMR77 said:


> I agree, it's misleading purporting that you can use Tidal right away with the GoFigure App.
> 
> I got my 2Go around a week ago, my main goal was to use it to stream Tidal, fortunately I been able to do so quite easily with the MConnte App and never had any playback issues.
> 
> ...


I agree.  I use my Hugo2 and 2go every day and what's frustrating is that mconnect losing connectivity to the 2go and I keep having to log back in.   I have none of those problems using the BluOS app on my Bluesound Node 2i streamer which has implemented Tidal Connect.  It works seamlessly and great.   It never drops out.   I put up with it because the sound is just so fantastic.   But, I am going to pick up a DAP to test that out as a streaming transport device with native Android Tidal support.


----------



## Currawong

SteveHulk said:


> I did not have data degradation in mind but audio degradation.
> 
> If the data is shipped to my phone and some modification made by an inferior algorithm, such as an alteration in volume level, then I would regard the audio returned to the Hugo 2go as having been corrupted and degraded.
> 
> ...



Set the volume at maximum. That guarantees it.  I understand your worry. I have another DAC/amp combo where the DAC output was slightly too hot for the amp for some reason, and I'd get clipping (the amp doesn't use a volume on input, but after a gain stage for lower distortion). I tried changing the volume in Roon to get things to work better, and noticed a loss of detail.



jeremya said:


> Along the lines of SteveHulk's post, the question that arises for me is: *once DLNA/UPnP playback has started, is it 'self-contained' within the 2go, or does the 2go have to stream the bits to the client app which then turns around and streams the bits back to the 2go*?



It would be self-contained, just as it with Roon. All the app is doing is instructing the server to stream to the endpoint/client as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Mr X

Here's a strange one...

So having recently purchased a pair a Apple Airpod Pro Max and being very impressed with them over BT, I wanted to have a shoot out using my Hugo2Go with a wired connection these and my Oppo PM1's

In order to do this, I purchased the official apple 3.5mm to lightning cable. BUT I get massive distortion when using this cable with the Hugo!
It also makes the power light on the Hugo flash intermittently, so there is obviously some sort of incompatibility as when tested on other devices with a standard headphone port worked fine. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## miketlse

Mr X said:


> Here's a strange one...
> 
> So having recently purchased a pair a Apple Airpod Pro Max and being very impressed with them over BT, I wanted to have a shoot out using my Hugo2Go with a wired connection these and my Oppo PM1's
> 
> ...


Does this mean that you are feeding analogue out from the Hugo2 headphone port, into the apple lightning cable intended for a digital signal?
@Rob Watts what do you think?


----------



## Mr X

miketlse said:


> Does this mean that you are feeding analogue out from the Hugo2 headphone port, into the apple lightning cable intended for a digital signal?
> @Rob Watts what do you think?



Ahh yeah, maybe it is as simple as that.  It's not a deal-breaker but I guess there is no way of using the Hugo2 with the new Airpods Max?


----------



## Currawong

Looks like there isn't. All input to the Airpods Max is digital unfortunately, so the Hugo 2 couldn't provide any benefit.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Currawong said:


> Looks like there isn't. All input to the Airpods Max is digital unfortunately, so the Hugo 2 couldn't provide any benefit.



Except the cable should deliver non-compressed audio to the APM. 

Are you suggesting the ADC in the cable may be sonically indistinct from the AAC over BT?

Only reason I ask is that with the Sony XM4, I use the wired cable to the hugo2go and find the sound better than the BT alternative.  

Curious to hear your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Currawong

AAC is audibly lossy, in my experience, so a wired connection has potential to be better. I wonder what ADC set-up they have in the cable, and how good it is. I was more thinking that, due to the multiple conversions, a Hugo 2 would be extreme overkill as a source for the Airpods Max.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Currawong said:


> AAC is audibly lossy, in my experience, so a wired connection has potential to be better. I wonder what ADC set-up they have in the cable, and how good it is. I was more thinking that, due to the multiple conversions, a Hugo 2 would be extreme overkill as a source for the Airpods Max.



That makes sense.

Although the wired connection should be superior audio quality than BT, the implementation of the ADC in the cable is the key factor here.


----------



## Mr X

Thank you guys for your detailed responses.

As mentioned it's not a deal-breaker but really wanted to understand what was causing the issue.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Mr X said:


> Thank you guys for your detailed responses.
> 
> As mentioned it's not a deal-breaker but really wanted to understand what was causing the issue.



You've got me curious as well. 

My APM is in USPS limbo somewhere. I fully intended to plug it in to the Hugo/2go and Mojo/poly. 

I agree, not a deal breaker, but nonetheless curious behavior.


----------



## SteveHulk

Daniel Johnston said:


> You've got me curious as well.
> 
> My APM is in USPS limbo somewhere. I fully intended to plug it in to the Hugo/2go and Mojo/poly.
> 
> I agree, not a deal breaker, but nonetheless curious behavior.


Apple products are designed NOT to interwork smoothly with non-Apple kit.

They want you to have to buy more of their stuff so they can lock you up in their nasty ecosystem and so extract as much money from you as possible.

From proprietary connectors to trying to claim that non-Apple devices are in some way "illegal" or using proprietary data formats for pictures, music, or videos etc etc Apple has form on this.

Don't expect these Apple headphones ever to work properly with something like the Hugo. It ain't ever happening.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

SteveHulk said:


> Apple products are designed NOT to interwork smoothly with non-Apple kit.
> 
> They want you to have to buy more of their stuff so they can lock you up in their nasty ecosystem and so extract as much money from you as possible.
> 
> ...



Sounds like challenge accepted. 

Reading over at the APM thread, people are comparing the APM to the HD800S with amplification. Same for the HD650. I doubt they will supplant my Empyrean/Hugo2go combo. However, the sound leakage is annoying to my wife. Likewise, the sound leakage from her distracts from the music. Hence the ANC aspect of 'phones like the APM and Sony XM4. 

Part of the fun of these forums is speculation and observation. I don't think anyone would have predicted such a profound defect connecting a DAC to a headphone. 
I'm more curious as to why @Mr X had the experience he did with the APM and Hugo2. The point of the cable is to plug any headphone output into the APM. What is so special/different about the Hugo2 headphone output? 

Mine are supposed to arrive in the next couple days. I'll try it on the Mojo and the Hugo 2. If I find anything interesting or different, I'll post an update.


----------



## 69VanNuys

tonyl59 said:


> Yes, agreed, but I wonder why GoFigure allows entry of those login details.


Good question about why GoFigure App allows entry of Tidal login credentials.  Has anyone determined a use-case for these credentials?  

BTW:  I am new to the Chord Hugo2/2Go and sorry if I may have missed the answer.  I did search around a bit.....Thank you head-fi community


----------



## Daniel Johnston

69VanNuys said:


> Good question about why GoFigure App allows entry of Tidal login credentials.  Has anyone determined a use-case for these credentials?
> 
> BTW:  I am new to the Chord Hugo2/2Go and sorry if I may have missed the answer.  I did search around a bit.....Thank you head-fi community



To allow you to use an app such as MConnect to directly stream HiRes via DLNA from Tidal or Qobuz. Otherwise your limited by the app to Airplay on iOS or Bluetooth on Android. 2go doesn't support Chromecast.  I don't use Tidal, but read a while back Tidal updated something and might have "broken" the GoFigure connectivity.


----------



## Mr X

Daniel Johnston said:


> Sounds like challenge accepted.
> 
> Reading over at the APM thread, people are comparing the APM to the HD800S with amplification. Same for the HD650. I doubt they will supplant my Empyrean/Hugo2go combo. However, the sound leakage is annoying to my wife. Likewise, the sound leakage from her distracts from the music. Hence the ANC aspect of 'phones like the APM and Sony XM4.
> 
> ...





Well here is a turn-up! The Apple 3.5mm to Lightning has started to work!

Decided to give it one last go before returning the cable.  Plugged it in last night and yet again same issue.  Went into device settings within Roon and toggled between volume set to "device and "fixed". ( i tried this previously). This time though,  I totally powered down the Chord and also quit the Roon app on my phone.  

Restarted both and everything works as expected! I can even toggle between fixed and device, and no distortion at all. In fact, it works identically on both settings.

Sounds pretty good too!


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Mr X said:


> Well here is a turn-up! The Apple 3.5mm to Lightning has started to work!
> 
> Decided to give it one last go before returning the cable.  Plugged it in last night and yet again same issue.  Went into device settings within Roon and toggled between volume set to "device and "fixed". ( i tried this previously). This time though,  I totally powered down the Chord and also quit the Roon app on my phone.
> 
> ...



Good to hear.

Mine is still in USPS limbo.

The key for me is classical piano music. Usually that will expose the compression artifacts from BT compression.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Dec 23, 2020)

Daniel Johnston said:


> Sounds like challenge accepted.
> 
> Reading over at the APM thread, people are comparing the APM to the HD800S with amplification. Same for the HD650. I doubt they will supplant my Empyrean/Hugo2go combo. However, the sound leakage is annoying to my wife. Likewise, the sound leakage from her distracts from the music. Hence the ANC aspect of 'phones like the APM and Sony XM4.
> 
> ...


I went to the Apple store and auditioned the APM, they sound okay to me.   The comparison to the HD800S is ludicrous.    Crinacle and Andrew from the Headphone Show both compare them to $100-200 headphones in terms of sound quality.  I probably wouldn't have gone that low, but I found my Airpods Pro to perform much better than the APM when taking into account sound quality, weight, relevant use cases like talking on the phone, etc..    I'll take Airpods Pro + HD650 + DragonFly Red over the APM.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Daniel Johnston said:


> You've got me curious as well.
> 
> My APM is in USPS limbo somewhere. I fully intended to plug it in to the Hugo/2go and Mojo/poly.
> 
> I agree, not a deal breaker, but nonetheless curious behavior.


Why would you do that?   Just use your iPhone and bluetooth to it.  That is how it was designed to operate.   The APM is like a soft top convertible.   You wouldn't try to put a high end sunroof on such a car.  Just put the top down and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Why would you do that?   Just use your iPhone and bluetooth to it.  That is how it was designed to operate.   The APM is like a soft top convertible.   You wouldn't try to put a high end sunroof on such a car.  Just put the top down and enjoy it for what it is.



Why not? I fully intend to enjoy them wireless or wired. I use the Hugo/2go and mojo/poly as music servers using MPD. Sometimes I don't want to use my phone, I just want to stream music without all the distraction. The ANC is the key here. I don't always have the luxury of a quiet room to enjoy my Empyreans or Clears. I have the Elegias, but the lack of bass and sound signature only do well with certain genres. I already do this with my Sony XM4s. The difference between BT and wired is noticeable. 

The post you quoted me in is in response to Mr X and the distortion experienced from the Hugo.

Trust me, I'm not going to get involved in the "sounds as good as $2000 reference headphones" argument. Life's too short.


----------



## gonzfi

So I now have my hugo2 and 2go working beautifully. No issues whatsoever. Except.... they are fairly noticeably different shades of black! Quite annoying. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## MarkParity

gonzfi said:


> So I now have my hugo2 and 2go working beautifully. No issues whatsoever. Except.... they are fairly noticeably different shades of black! Quite annoying. Anyone else noticed that?


I will let you know when Santa delivers mine.  but I didn't notice any mismatch on the demo unit I borrowed for a week or so.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

gonzfi said:


> So I now have my hugo2 and 2go working beautifully. No issues whatsoever. Except.... they are fairly noticeably different shades of black! Quite annoying. Anyone else noticed that?



Not for me. 

I bought the Hugo 2 and 2 go at the same time. So I would assume they were produced within a similar time span. I don't know how long you've had your Hugo 2, but if it's a couple years old and the 2go new, could be a batch color color issue. Agree that it would be a little annoying. If you get a Valentium case off etsy, you won't notice it anymore.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Mr X said:


> Well here is a turn-up! The Apple 3.5mm to Lightning has started to work!
> 
> Decided to give it one last go before returning the cable.  Plugged it in last night and yet again same issue.  Went into device settings within Roon and toggled between volume set to "device and "fixed". ( i tried this previously). This time though,  I totally powered down the Chord and also quit the Roon app on my phone.
> 
> ...



No issues here either. 

As for the sound. It is different through the wired connection. I want to say better, but it is too soon to tell.


----------



## SteveHulk

gonzfi said:


> So I now have my hugo2 and 2go working beautifully. No issues whatsoever. Except.... they are fairly noticeably different shades of black! Quite annoying. Anyone else noticed that?


That is quite strange. Mine seem to be a reasonable match. It may well not be an actual difference in colour, after all black is black right 🙂 but somehow in the texture of the surface finish.


----------



## joshnor713

Just to chime in, I haven't noticed my units being different shades of black. If they technically are, certainly not noticeable.


----------



## dasadab

I just got a Hugo2.  It sounds wonderful, and is  a clear clear upgrade from my mojo. I am now intrigued by the 2go.  But I would like to ask a couple of basic questions, I am a newbie to this stuff.

I am not interested in connecting it through Roon or creating a whole house type system. I have an aging Sonos system, but it works fine for what it is, speakers in the ceiling‘s in various rooms.

My idea of how to use the 2go for my purpose
Would be to be able to walk around my house and go to various rooms, and outside, connected to my Wi-Fi, and stream Qobuz or listen to ripped music from the 2go’s memory card.  This would all be exclusively to my headphones. No speakers.  So far so good?

in reading the literature on the 2go, I have come away with the following understanding, and that is why I think the above usage would work for me. Please correct me if I my understanding is not accurate.

The 2go uses my homes Wi-Fi system to stream music, such as Qobuz via control being supplied on an app on my iPhone. The iPhone app essentially acts as a control unit, and the Chord software would allow me to access, through it, the Qobuz site, etc.  Therefore, my “favorites” on Qobuz should be visible, along with my playlists

I can also access stored music on the microSD card, via, I presume, another app on my iPhone, again, with the iPhone providing the control.

If I am away from my home Wi-Fi, my only option is to use a basic Chord app in order to get basic information to allow listening to music stored on the microSD.  Correct?

my final question is about mobility when I am away from home but have access to another Wi-Fi network, such as in a café. Is it a big deal to switch Wi-Fi networks in terms of set up?  Or is is it as simple as simply logging on to a new network, and everything works as if it were at home?

Really really appreciate the help. Thank you.


----------



## SteveHulk (Dec 25, 2020)

dasadab said:


> I just got a Hugo2.  It sounds wonderful, and is  a clear clear upgrade from my mojo. I am now intrigued by the 2go.  But I would like to ask a couple of basic questions, I am a newbie to this stuff.
> 
> I am not interested in connecting it through Roon or creating a whole house type system. I have an aging Sonos system, but it works fine for what it is, speakers in the ceiling‘s in various rooms.
> 
> ...


One thing you have said I think is definitely incorrect.

When out and about with no access to your home or public WiFi then you can make your phone a WiFi hotspot and have the 2go listen to that. You can then use the mobile data on your phone to stream music data from the Internet to your phone and then use your chosen app to stream that onwards to the 2go.

You are not restricted to using the Chord gofigure app to do this.

Also, when out and about and wanting to listen to the sd card, you can again link the phone and the 2go using their hotspot function and control the playback from your phone.

On Android I know from direct experience that BubbleUPnP and M.A.L.P. are at least two apps that will do this playback from the sd card and I am sure there are options for iPhone.

As to the issue of using a public WiFi network in a cafe as you would use your own home network I would think it is unlikely to work, even if the network does not require a password. Most of these networks still require some kind of sign-in protocol and I have no idea how you would make the 2go do that.


----------



## dasadab (Dec 25, 2020)

SteveHulk said:


> One thing you have said I think is definitely incorrect.
> 
> When out and about with no access to your home or public WiFi then you can make your phone a WiFi hotspot and have the 2go listen to that. You can then use the mobile data on your phone to stream music data from the Internet to your phone and then use your chosen app to stream that onwards to the 2go.
> 
> ...



thank you. I appreciate the reply. I’m still not sure I quite get it. Perhaps there is a video that I can find.  As an aside, would it be possible, for example, to use Qobuz or Tidal, for that matter, to download music and play it away from the home. Qobuz has and off-line function that allows you to listen to downloaded, it, but not necessarily purchased, music when you are out of Wi-Fi range.  Thanks!


----------



## dasadab

Anybody.  Please.  After reading parts of this thread and discussions back-and-forth,  I’m confused. I would like to buy a 2go. But…

Q:  Can I download Music from Title or Qobuz and use it in off-line mode when away from a wifi connection?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dasadab said:


> Anybody.  Please.  After reading parts of this thread and discussions back-and-forth,  I’m confused. I would like to buy a 2go. But…
> 
> Q:  Can I download Music from Title or Qobuz and use it in off-line mode when away from a wifi connection?


I use my Chord Hugo 2/2Go is 2 different ways.   First, using mconnect from my iPhone as a controller so that Tidal will stream directly to the 2go and I get the best sound quality possible with this set up.    Second, I use Airplay to stream via Airplay from my iPhone to the togo.  Since I am using the ios native Tidal app, I can download music to my iPHone and stream it to the Togo.  

Actually, I am at this very moment streaming downloaded music to my 2go from my iPhone via Airplay because the wifi in the condo I am in right now isn't good enough for Tidal streaming so it buffers too much.    I can Airplay with the 2go in hotspot mode or regular network mode.   It actually sounds pretty good.  Better than I thought it would.


----------



## dasadab

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I use my Chord Hugo 2/2Go is 2 different ways.   First, using mconnect from my iPhone as a controller so that Tidal will stream directly to the 2go and I get the best sound quality possible with this set up.    Second, I use Airplay to stream via Airplay from my iPhone to the togo.  Since I am using the ios native Tidal app, I can download music to my iPHone and stream it to the Togo.
> 
> Actually, I am at this very moment streaming downloaded music to my 2go from my iPhone via Airplay because the wifi in the condo I am in right now isn't good enough for Tidal streaming so it buffers too much.    I can Airplay with the 2go in hotspot mode or regular network mode.   It actually sounds pretty good.  Better than I thought it would.


Thank you for getting back to me so quickly. I really appreciate it.
I recently read that Airplay in hotspot mode is not lossless. It is lossless, as I understand, in Wi-Fi mode.  Glad it sounds pretty good in a hotspot mode.

Thank again, I am beginning to understand the 2Go better.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

SteveHulk said:


> One thing you have said I think is definitely incorrect.
> 
> When out and about with no access to your home or public WiFi then you can make your phone a WiFi hotspot and have the 2go listen to that. You can then use the mobile data on your phone to stream music data from the Internet to your phone and then use your chosen app to stream that onwards to the 2go.
> 
> ...


For your last use case, I use a pocket router that lets me connect to the password protected wifi network and then my iPhone and Poly or 2go will both connect to my router and it works great.


----------



## jamington2004

Just got a 2go - not impressed.

Am connected and playing music via Airplay - and moved rooms and found sound was stuttering.

Not an issue - I have a 2nd network so could be my phone or the 2go strayed onto it. So tried to open Gofigure app - and jt just won’t find the damn device..... that I am currently playing music on with the same phone!!

I then noticed I have 2 Bluetooth options - I guess one is Hugo and one is 2go? Or one is going to other way to connect to the app?

Anyway both now connected... and any timeI try and choose Airplay from my iPhone, it now reverts back to Bluetooth!

And I still can’t connect the app to the device even though now I am listening on Bluetooth and 2 Bluetooth options are connected

Was rather hoping this was going to simple 

Rant over - comments welcomed!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jamington2004 said:


> Just got a 2go - not impressed.
> 
> Am connected and playing music via Airplay - and moved rooms and found sound was stuttering.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the sound of the Hugo2/2go combination.   But, I've decided to pick up a DAP to connect it to my Hugo 2 to see how well that works.   The biggest problem I have is losing connectivity from mconnect to the 2go.   I have a restart it all the time and it's getting tiring.


----------



## dasadab (Dec 29, 2020)

Newbie Question: 
Just got the Hugo 2 and the 2Go set up.  I am using my iPhone’s Airplay to cast Qobuz to the Hugo—seems to work well, but It does seem strange to follow the Chord manual and set the iPhone’s volume to max?  I would think that would over drive and distort? 

Question:  I see that I get a trial Roon subscription.  But, I don’t have a Roon device other than my Bluenode 2i which I use to stream to my 2 stereo system.  So, my newbie question: 
I have an SD card in the 2Go with my music files, do I use a Roon app to play them or is Roon not really set up to do that? 
I have been playing from the SD card using 8Player Pro, which seems to work okay.  Will Roon do the same thing, but better?  Or not at all? 
Thanks!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dasadab said:


> Newbie Question:
> Just got the Hugo 2 and the 2Go set up.  I am using my iPhone’s Airplay to cast Qobuz to the Hugo—seems to work well, but It does seem strange to follow the Chord manual and set the iPhone’s volume to max?  I would think that would over drive and distort?
> 
> Question:  I see that I get a trial Roon subscription.  But, I don’t have a Roon nucleus or Roon system in my house.  So, my newbie question:
> ...


the problem is the opposite.  If you have the iPhone volume set too low, then you will have lots of noise as the signal to noise ratio becomes intolerable at around 5-6 mark on the iPhone.


----------



## dasadab (Dec 29, 2020)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> the problem is the opposite.  If you have the iPhone volume set too low, then you will have lots of noise as the signal to noise ratio becomes intolerable at around 5-6 mark on the iPhone.


Thanks a lot.   Doing more research on the Roon ecosystem, I realize I need a Roon core device or it’s no go with Roon, unless I want to use my computer, which won’t really work because I don’t want to keep it on all the time.  Therefore, it doesn’t seem Roon ads much unless there is some functionality with streaming Qobuz or using the Hugo’s internal SD card that I’m not aware of....


----------



## grokit (Dec 30, 2020)

dasadab said:


> Thanks a lot.   Doing more research on the Roon ecosystem, I realize I need a Roon core device or it’s no go with Roon, unless I want to use my computer, which won’t really work because I don’t want to keep it on all the time.  Therefore, it doesn’t seem Roon ads much unless there is some functionality with streaming Qobuz or using the Hugo’s internal SD card that I’m not aware of....


Yeah without a core, Roon is pretty much useless. It won't help with the sd card in the 2go either. I have all of my music on a 1tb micro sd card, in an adapter, in the sd card slot of my macbook air. It works well as a core, as long as it's on a network, Roon is running, and the lid is up. But it's not ideal.

As I use my MBA as my main computer, I will try using an older mac mini next. It also has an sd card slot so it should work well, and as a bonus act as a streamer and maybe library manager. Another option is to do a ROCK install on a 128gb thumb drive, connected to your NAS library if you have one.

_edit:_ I neglected to see that you already reached some of the same conclusions above, didn't take note when replying.


----------



## Currawong

jamington2004 said:


> Just got a 2go - not impressed.
> 
> Am connected and playing music via Airplay - and moved rooms and found sound was stuttering.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't be finding the Hugo 2's built-in Bluetooth. That only activates when the Hugo 2 is in Bluetooth mode, and that will cut off the USB input from the 2go. 

Have you tried hotspot mode for the 2go instead? That might work better if you're just using your phone to stream. Then you don't have to use Airplay at all.



dasadab said:


> Newbie Question:
> Just got the Hugo 2 and the 2Go set up.  I am using my iPhone’s Airplay to cast Qobuz to the Hugo—seems to work well, but It does seem strange to follow the Chord manual and set the iPhone’s volume to max?  I would think that would over drive and distort?
> 
> Question:  I see that I get a trial Roon subscription.  But, I don’t have a Roon device other than my Bluenode 2i which I use to stream to my 2 stereo system.  So, my newbie question:
> ...



The Hugo 2 has it's own volume control. You want to use that, and not the volume control on your iPhone. If you use the iPhone's volume control, it will degrade the quality of the music before sending it to the 2go. However, as with the above person, have you tried hotspot mode with the 2go? That will be higher quality than Airplay, as it will stream using wireless directly.

For the contents of the micro sd cards, you need an app like Rigelian or 8player to play the contents of your cards.


----------



## supervisor

anyone having issues using Tidal/Qobuz from MConnect lately?

first I had to factory reset the 2Go to get it to even show up as a server/renderer, now i choose a track and it never starts playing...


----------



## dasadab

Currawong said:


> However, as with the above person, have you tried hotspot mode with the 2go? That will be higher quality than Airplay, as it will stream using wireless directly.


I had not heard that Airplay was of a lesser quality than using my iphone as a hotspot.  I recall reading that Airplay quality was WiFi quality and quite stable.  
I had thought that hotspot mode was basically for use when I was away from my home WiFi?  For sure, Airplay is lesser quality than Hotspot WiFi?  

I would appreciated help with understanding the above.  

As a follow up to my earlier confused comments about Roon.  I installed a trial version of on a PC that I don’t use a lot since I am mostly in the Apple world now.  I was pretty blown away by the excellent user experience.  It’s great the way it integrates my ripped CDs stored on the PC with the music that I have purchased as downloads. It found my old Sonos system and my Bluenode 2i.  Pretty cool.  

So, I am now confused about the hotspot reference above (as the newbie I am).  I assume that Roon is using my home WiFi to stream wirelessly from my PC to my 2Go and that the quality should be excellent.  The PC is hard wired to the router.  

Comments and corrections appreciated very much.


----------



## grokit

dasadab said:


> I would appreciated help with understanding the above.


If you can't hear the difference between Airplay and higher resolution/bitrate tracks, don't worry about it.
If you haven't tried higher resolution/bitrate tracks, you should. One method is to connect Hugo2 directly with a usb cable.


----------



## dasadab (Dec 30, 2020)

It's not that I can't hear the difference, I just haven't given it a try yet because I thought I read somewhere that Airplay was wifi quality. 

Having said that, I think I maybe making things more complicated than they are.  

Yesterday, I installed Roon on a PC.  Roon has found the 2Go/Hugo.  My iphone is acting as a controller via the Roon app on my iphone.  I believe that for this setup, it's all wifi, no Airplay.  Am I describing how this fits together correctly?  I hope so.  The goal is to get the best audio quality.  

I think that my Airplay confusion came from initially not using Roon, but instead at home, listening to Qobuz by using Airplay with Qobuz as a stand alone and not part of Roon.  I guess that now that I am using Roon, there is just no reason to use Airplay at all or use Quobuz outside of Roon.  If I decide to not use Roon, then, I am now learning that it's best to not use Airplay, but instead use the phone in hotspot mode connected to my home wifi.  Does this paragraph sound correct?  (Thanks, only have had the 2Go/Hugo for a few days and I'm a newbie)

Now that I seem to be entering the Roon world, the next issue is what to do if I am away and have no wifi. I will have to try and figure this out.  

Thanks for your help.  
Much appreciated.


----------



## ubs28 (Dec 30, 2020)

dasadab said:


> I had not heard that Airplay was of a lesser quality than using my iphone as a hotspot.  I recall reading that Airplay quality was WiFi quality and quite stable.
> I had thought that hotspot mode was basically for use when I was away from my home WiFi?  For sure, Airplay is lesser quality than Hotspot WiFi?
> 
> I would appreciated help with understanding the above.
> ...



There is no such thing as Wifi quality. Airplay goes over Wifi. If you use your iPhone as hotspot, you use Airplay via Wifi of your iPhone.

I think what you read is that UPnP/DLNA support higher quality audio than Airplay. However with 2-channel audio, Airplay is fine. The Hugo 2 has algoritms which “upscales” audio. Unless you are a diehard hardcore audiophile which must listen to music in 192khz @ 24-bit audio only ofcourse.

I don’t think Roon quality is that good to be honest. Audirvana sounds better which uses UPnP / DLNA instead of Roon their RAAT protocol. However this was based on an older version of Roon when I had a free trail. Maybe things have changed with a few updates.


----------



## dasadab

ubs28 said:


> There is no such thing as Wifi quality. Airplay goes over Wifi. If you use your iPhone as hotspot, you use Airplay via Wifi of your iPhone.
> 
> I think what you read is that UPnP/DLNA support higher quality audio than Airplay. However with 2-channel audio, Airplay is fine. The Hugo 2 has algoritms which “upscales” audio. Unless you are a diehard hardcore audiophile which must listen to music in 192khz @ 24-bit audio only ofcourse.
> 
> I don’t think Roon quality is that good to be honest. Audirvana sounds better which uses UPnP / DLNA instead of Roon their RAAT protocol. However this was based on an older version of Roon when I had a free trail. Maybe things have changed with a few updates.


Ok.  Thanks.  What I meant by WiFi quality—perhaps again a misunderstanding—is that it is bit perfect digital, uncompressed, then it’s converted by a DAC to analogue.  This as opposed to something like Bluetooth, which at this point, is limited in its ability to transmit bit perfect digital.  Again, I am a newbie.  

I bought the 2Go thinking that it was a more elegant solution than connecting my Hugo2 to a DAP via a coax cable.  Perhaps the compromise is loss of sound quality?  Because now I am hearing that my DAP, a Hiby R6, which streams Qobuz and has an internal SD card, connected via coax is a superior audio solution than using Roon with WiFi or Qobuz connected via Airplay. 

I apologize for the many questions.  I will consider returning the 2Go.  

By way of background,   I just bought a lightly used Focal Utopia and just want to get the best audio I can while having the freedom to use a headphone in different rooms and in the yard.  I just didn’t like walking around with a connected DAP and the Hugo.   Audio quality is very important to me.  I do buy HD music from Qobuz.  So perhaps the 2Go is really no substitute for a physically connected DAP.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Currawong

dasadab said:


> It's not that I can't hear the difference, I just haven't given it a try yet because I thought I read somewhere that Airplay was wifi quality.
> 
> Having said that, I think I maybe making things more complicated than they are.
> 
> ...



I see the confusion now.  "Hotspot mode" has nothing to do with your home wifi. It is where the 2go acts like a wireless router, creating its own network, and you connect your phone to it directly. You can enable it in the GoFigure app.

Since you're using Roon now, and connecting over your own wifi network -- if it works well enough, use that I reckon. That's what I'm using. 

The reason for not using Airplay is that it wont always be bit-perfect. The sample rate of the track may be changed, and/or other audio from the transmitting device (phone or computer) may be mixed in. Likewise, make sure the volume control in Roon for the Hugo 2 is set to "fixed" so that Roon doesn't alter the music either.

Who said that a Hiby R6, connected via coax, would be superior?


----------



## dasadab

Currawong said:


> I see the confusion now.  "Hotspot mode" has nothing to do with your home wifi. It is where the 2go acts like a wireless router, creating its own network, and you connect your phone to it directly. You can enable it in the GoFigure app.
> 
> Since you're using Roon now, and connecting over your own wifi network -- if it works well enough, use that I reckon. That's what I'm using.
> 
> ...



I can’t thank you enough. I really appreciate you sticking with me on this.

I think I have things figured out. Somehow when I set up the Roon on my PC it created two devices, 2go and 2go/Hugo. Once I eliminated the 2go as a Roon component, Roon now streams with Wifi-not Airplay—at above 44.1 depending on the source.  

Thanks also for explaining the hot spot feature. Very helpful.  Very appreciated.


----------



## opienor

Cheers!
Just got my 2go after being a long time PolyMojo user. I have had great success using MALP on my Android phone to control music playback when Poly is in hotspot mode. I have now tried to setup 2go in the same way but there is no way MALP is recognizing the 2go when connected to its hotspot, getting the "EtrackUrirror" message.
Any of you been able to get this to work like it does with the Poly?


----------



## Dalmonegrig

dasadab said:


> Audio quality is very important to me.


My settings for Roon.
Perhaps this will help you.


----------



## dasadab

Super nice and helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## NYanakiev

Out of interest, has anyone been able to get HQ Player working with the 2Go?


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Jan 2, 2021)

NYanakiev said:


> Out of interest, has anyone been able to get HQ Player working with the 2Go?


Yes
My settings for HQPlayerDesktop.

1) Playback





2) Settings HQPlayerDesktop




Perhaps this will help you.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

H2Go case for sale in case you folks need them:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-h2go-case.951252/


----------



## Progisus

Dalmonegrig said:


> Yes
> My settings for HQPlayerDesktop.
> 
> 1) Playback
> ...


You are only passing through to core audio with no filtering. It appears then to be sent by airplay. This will always limit you to 48k max. 2go can only accept hqplayer with an naa installed which is not possible. To use hqplayer a pi4 with naa image and ethernet and then usb to h2 is a solution for max filtering. It would replace the 2go for about 150.00.


----------



## gto88

Just got my hugo2+2GO yesterday, struggle to set it up whole night.
the first issue was not able to turn the units on, and figured that battery had no juice out of box.
that was a surprise even the 2GO manual has said to charge first, but even Hugo 2 had no power at all.
have not read thru this thread yet, but seems all work well?


----------



## Mark S

gto88 said:


> Just got my hugo2+2GO yesterday, struggle to set it up whole night.
> the first issue was not able to turn the units on, and figured that battery had no juice out of box.
> that was a surprise even the 2GO manual has said to charge first, but even Hugo 2 had no power at all.
> have not read thru this thread yet, but seems all work well?



Buckle up.  The Hugo2Go is a definite love/hate.  This forum got me through my initial few weeks with helpful tips and, sometimes, answers to questions.  When you get it working, it does sound good.  I am not aware of any better transportable headphone system.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

gto88 said:


> Just got my hugo2+2GO yesterday, struggle to set it up whole night.


Hello!
1) First, carefully read the instruction manual and answers to questions on the official Chord website.
2) Take a look here, it will shorten the time to understand the peculiarities of work and choose the best software.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.925464/page-275#post-15833667
3) Be patient, your diligence and efforts will pay off.
Good luck!


----------



## NYanakiev

gto88 said:


> Just got my hugo2+2GO yesterday, struggle to set it up whole night.
> the first issue was not able to turn the units on, and figured that battery had no juice out of box.
> that was a surprise even the 2GO manual has said to charge first, but even Hugo 2 had no power at all.
> have not read thru this thread yet, but seems all work well?



Feel free to PM me, it gets easy very quickly


----------



## gto88

Thank you all for offering helps.


----------



## SteveHulk

gto88 said:


> Thank you all for offering helps.


There are plenty of people here that think the Hugo 2go combo is a stellar product and we'll help you to get the best out of it.


----------



## gto88

SteveHulk said:


> There are plenty of people here that think the Hugo 2go combo is a stellar product and we'll help you to get the best out of it.


Thanks, I consider this as my end-game portable (transportable) system.


----------



## datka3

is Chord 2YU out yet? wonder if anyone tried it and if its any good with 2Go+2YU , thanks.


----------



## miketlse (Jan 8, 2021)

datka3 said:


> is Chord 2YU out yet? wonder if anyone tried it and if its any good with 2Go+2YU , thanks.


I think there were a few posters asking the same question in November.
dealer - end Q1
No news from any other sources since, so everyone is still waiting for official news.


----------



## miketlse (Jan 8, 2021)

double posted


----------



## Jimjim77 (Jan 8, 2021)

Last reply of Ed to my question if the 2Yu will be released soon :



			
				Ed Selley said:
			
		

> That is the plan. We are severely disrupted thanks to COVID restrictions but we hope to something sorted soon.



And to my question about the meaning of « soon »



			
				Ed Selley said:
			
		

> At this point, aware of how many deadlines we have already missed, I am afraid not.


----------



## gto88

I am streaming from my pc(foobar2000) to 2GO->HUGO 2.
Amazing, success on first try.


----------



## opienor (Jan 10, 2021)

I needed a quick fix to protect my gear for a few days of travel. Behold, the Switch2go (thanks to my daughter)😊:


----------



## gto88

that's nice.


----------



## Amberlamps

Is there any users here that have had mojo & poly and hugo 2 & 2go.

If there is, how does mojo & poly compare to hugo 2 & 2go.

I don’t mean sonically, I mean user interface, ease of use etc, as I’m thinking about buying another Hugo 2 possibly with 2go. I do have mojo & poly for mobile use, but hugo 2 & 2go would be used solely in desktop mode.

Basically, is 2go still riddled with bugs or has chord fixed the majority of them ?


----------



## Amberlamps

Dalmonegrig said:


> My settings for Roon.
> Perhaps this will help you.



OMG, Roon looks so much better in its black theme, if you haven’t tried it’s black theme, you should give it a try. If you already have tried it and prefer the white theme, my bad.


----------



## paulgc

Amberlamps said:


> Is there any users here that have had mojo & poly and hugo 2 & 2go.
> 
> If there is, how does mojo & poly compare to hugo 2 & 2go.
> 
> ...



Have both sets. No issues. All good.


----------



## opienor

Amberlamps said:


> Is there any users here that have had mojo & poly and hugo 2 & 2go.
> 
> If there is, how does mojo & poly compare to hugo 2 & 2go.
> 
> ...



I have both combos and they work very well. But I would say the 2go is a better user experience as it powers on faster, switches modes faster etc. At least that´s my experience.


----------



## NYanakiev

paulgc said:


> Have both sets. No issues. All good.



Same. Couldn't be happier owning them.


----------



## NYanakiev

opienor said:


> I have both combos and they work very well. But I would say the 2go is a better user experience as it powers on faster, switches modes faster etc. At least that´s my experience.



Yeah. It is without a doubt a rather more capable Poly.


----------



## joshnor713

Except I never got pops/clicks with Poly


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Amberlamps said:


> Is there any users here that have had mojo & poly and hugo 2 & 2go.
> 
> If there is, how does mojo & poly compare to hugo 2 & 2go.
> 
> ...


I have both.
2go overall no issues except for occasional pop/clicks on MPD.
Poly overall functionally more reliable still, but not by much
I’d say there’s overall improvement since I bought 2 go last year. 
If you are looking for flawless 2go behavior, still not there.


----------



## grokit

I have both units and my only complaint is the wifi--with both of them. While the issues could be due to network conditions in my house, I don't think so. My Hugo2go sitting right next to my Node 2i has had all kinds of wifi issues, and they weren't very far from the router. Ditto for Mojo/Poly, it's been iffy lately. In comparison, in the same setting, my Node 2i has never had any wifi issues. Neither has my NAD C658 (which basically has a Node 2i inside of it). All going through Roon, so it could be the implementation.


----------



## gto88

I couldn’t have 2GO recognize playlist on so card.
there is demo with android m.a.l.p app to add playlist, but  I only have iphone,iPad.
what Is the requirement of the playlist, such as location on sd card or format of playlist?


----------



## elisiX (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi all,

I’m wondering whether sound quality is improved by streaming to 2go over WiFi or as a iPhone hotspot compared with using my MacBook Pro via USB to my Hugo 2 without 2go?

I use an RME/V281 or RME/WA2 for my home desktop setup and the Hugo 2 for my work office desktop setup. In both scenarios I connect to my MacBook Pro as my source.

At home the connection is USB through a Caldigit TS3+ dock and at work it’s just USB through a basic hub adapter. I’m sure in both scenarios I’m not getting the best from my DAC/AMP hardware.

I’m looking at streamer options for both that will hopefully greatly improve the sound quality of my music. The 2go would be used both at my work office and as a transportable device around the home.

I do enjoy my RME so I don’t necessarily want to replace that with the Hugo 2 in my home desktop setup.

Appreciate any further streaming or SQ improvement suggestions.


----------



## dontfeedphils

elisiX said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m wondering whether sound quality is improved by streaming to 2go over WiFi or as a iPhone hotspot compared with using my MacBook Pro via USB to my Hugo 2 without 2go?



Yes


----------



## SteveHulk

gto88 said:


> I couldn’t have 2GO recognize playlist on so card.
> there is demo with android m.a.l.p app to add playlist, but  I only have iphone,iPad.
> what Is the requirement of the playlist, such as location on sd card or format of playlist?


Look back over my previous posts for extensive information on this 🙂


----------



## gto88

SteveHulk said:


> Look back over my previous posts for extensive information on this 🙂


bare with my lazzyness, would point me the post.


----------



## gto88

gto88 said:


> bare with my lazzyness, would point me the post.


I found your first post when you get 2Go back in page 191...started reading...


----------



## PANURUS

gto88 said:


> I couldn’t have 2GO recognize playlist on so card.
> there is demo with android m.a.l.p app to add playlist, but  I only have iphone,iPad.
> what Is the requirement of the playlist, such as location on sd card or format of playlist?


With IPad, i use maximum MPD to create Playlists.


----------



## gto88

PANURUS said:


> With IPad, i use maximum MPD to create Playlists.


I use the same, and I can see those playlist, but after turn off/on 2GO, in go figure, it still says 
no playlist on SD card.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jan 14, 2021)

gto88 said:


> I use the same, and I can see those playlist, but after turn off/on 2GO, in go figure, it still says
> no playlist on SD card.


Please cut and paste into a message here (or PM me) a few lines from a playlist that gofigure cannot see on your sd card. Also cut and paste the corresponding full path- and filenames of the tracks on your sd card. Also give the full path- and filename on the sd card of the playlist _itself_.


----------



## gto88

SteveHulk said:


> Please cut and paste into a message here (or PM me) a few lines from a playlist that gofigure cannot see on your sd card. Also cut and paste the corresponding full path- and filenames of the tracks on your sd card. Also give the full path-and filename on the sd card of the playlist _itself_.


I will PM you when I have those data tonight.


----------



## dark09

I received my 2go last week, and been using it with Roon, DLNA, and MPD. So far its a decent experience, but one of the issues I've run into is MPD isn't able to pickup all of the music on the sdcard. Its finding 1/3 of the music files, compared to DLNA which is picking up everything. I'm thinking its some character(s) in the filename or Metadata that could be causing this, but wanted to see if anyone else ran into this. I've used the following MPD clients on android:

M.A.L.P
MAFA
Soundirok


----------



## gto88

dark09 said:


> I received my 2go last week, and been using it with Roon, DLNA, and MPD. So far its a decent experience, but one of the issues I've run into is MPD isn't able to pickup all of the music on the sdcard. Its finding 1/3 of the music files, compared to DLNA which is picking up everything. I'm thinking its some character(s) in the filename or Metadata that could be causing this, but wanted to see if anyone else ran into this. I've used the following MPD clients on android:
> 
> M.A.L.P
> MAFA
> Soundirok


I have experienced some .wav files failed to play, just noise.


----------



## brintamatic

Has Chord ever commented on the pops/clicks using the 2Go? I get them frequently using it with Roon.


----------



## joshnor713

brintamatic said:


> Has Chord ever commented on the pops/clicks using the 2Go? I get them frequently using it with Roon.



Nope, they've gone quiet on it.


----------



## 69VanNuys

Hi community. I would welcome any views on micro as card speed recommendation to use with Hugo Chord and 2Go.  After weeks of testing, I am more than a bit disappointed in the WiFi capability of the 2Go.  It works fine if I leave it in a spot, but very little ability to pull signal from porch, etc.  Notwithstanding a quality signal received on other devices.  Was hoping for better performance.  Bear option I think is to get an SD Card for these listening scenarios.  Thanks!


----------



## Doody

69VanNuys said:


> I would welcome any views on micro as card speed recommendation to use with Hugo Chord and 2Go.


I've used a slew of different Micro SD cards - and never found one that didn't work fine. Currently, I have a pair of SanDisk 1TB cards in 2go.

https://amazon.com/gp/product/B07P9W5HJV

Doody


----------



## Doody

brintamatic said:


> Has Chord ever commented on the pops/clicks using the 2Go? I get them frequently using it with Roon.


My understanding, which may be incorrect, is that they felt the last firmware update 'fixed' the problems. I'm not sure they're looking for anything any longer. If you're experiencing VinylPopsAndClicks you should (a) make sure you've got the latest firmware and (b) let support at Chord know.

Doody


----------



## joshnor713

Doody said:


> My understanding, which may be incorrect, is that they felt the last firmware update 'fixed' the problems. I'm not sure they're looking for anything any longer. If you're experiencing VinylPopsAndClicks you should (a) make sure you've got the latest firmware and (b) let support at Chord know.
> 
> Doody



I asked Chord about it in Aug last year and they said they were testing another firmware update. So I think they know they didn't fix it. At least, if their support rep was being truthful to me (Ed).


----------



## 69VanNuys

Doody said:


> My understanding, which may be incorrect, is that they felt the last firmware update 'fixed' the problems. I'm not sure they're looking for anything any longer. If you're experiencing VinylPopsAndClicks you should (a) make sure you've got the latest firmware and (b) let support at Chord know.
> 
> Doody


Thanks. I am running 1.03.  That is as far as updates are allowing my unit.  Is anytime running a more current version?


----------



## gto88

I think currently 1.0.3 is latest, I just update it on my new unit.


----------



## miketlse

brintamatic said:


> Has Chord ever commented on the pops/clicks using the 2Go? I get them frequently using it with Roon.


Yes Chord has commented about several topics (including Roon) throughout 2020, and software updates have been mentioned.
Sadly Matt rarely posted on head-fi during the second half of the year, and physical releases of software seem to have paused.

June - next week we will be releasing a fix for the pops and clicks issue and also the Airplay issue - software update
November - Roon has granted full certification to the 2go streamer/server, making it fully Roon Ready.....we will soon be able to roll out the latest 2go firmware. Follow us on our social media channels for further information in due course.
November - No need to wait for an update at our end. 2Go has now been certified so can be 'enabled' as an endpoint using your Roon software. The latest 2Go firmware update coming soon, is not related to the Roon Certification. - I don't remember the firmware update being released


----------



## miketlse

gto88 said:


> I use the same, and I can see those playlist, but after turn off/on 2GO, in go figure, it still says
> no playlist on SD card.


Did you manage to solve this issue?

I had a similar issue with Poly, but with the Android GoFigure (the Ipad GoFigure worked ok).
The general settings page would display the correct number of playlists, but the music screen would display that playlists were unavailable.

The short-term solution was identified 'I'm not entirely sure why but my software engineer is asking whether you can go to the music tab, then radio and try and play a radio station. Once the radio station is playing go back to your playlist and try playing it again.'

The next GoFigure update cured the issue, but it then returned again after an Android security update. This caused the playlists to stop displaying, with the original error message being displayed as well. The radio stations had also stopped displaying, so I could not try the original workaround either.
Thankfully rebooting the tablet cured the issue, and the playlists were displaying and working again.

So check that you are using the latest version of GoFigure, and if the issue remains, try rebooting your tablet.


----------



## KHADIS

Hi @all,

did anybody hear of the release date of 2yu ?


----------



## miketlse

KHADIS said:


> Hi @all,
> 
> did anybody hear of the release date of 2yu ?


No formal date.

There is dealer speculation that maybe end Q1 https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-16021855
But Chord themselves are more cautious https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-16092409

In a normal year, the next big opportunity for announcements, would be the Bristol HiFi show https://chordelectronics.co.uk/news/bristol-hi-fi-show-2021/
But I think that the physical show has been cancelled, although there was speculation about a 'virtual show'.


----------



## Rebel Chris

The Hugo 2 with the 2go is a nice streaming solution. Why would you buy a 2yu other than use  it with the M Scaler? 

I'm hoping for a Chord streamer in a qutest formfactor with Tidal direct.


----------



## SteveHulk

Rebel Chris said:


> The Hugo 2 with the 2go is a nice streaming solution. Why would you buy a 2yu other than use  it with the M Scaler?
> 
> I'm hoping for a Chord streamer in a qutest formfactor with Tidal direct.


The strange thing, because of the awkward way the 2go connects, is that in practice if you had a Hugo 2 and the 2yu/mscaler you would need two 2go units. You would never be going to keep bolting/unbolting a single 2go in this use case. 

I can't see many people buying the 2go twice.


----------



## Jimjim77

Rebel Chris said:


> The Hugo 2 with the 2go is a nice streaming solution. Why would you buy a 2yu other than use  it with the M Scaler?
> 
> I'm hoping for a Chord streamer in a qutest formfactor with Tidal direct.


I wondered also if there will be a streamer in the qutest range but I decided not to wait and buy a 2GO with the 2Yu.


----------



## Doody

69VanNuys said:


> Thanks. I am running 1.03.  That is as far as updates are allowing my unit.  Is anytime running a more current version?


I've got 1.03 for the firmware and 1.2.91 for the Android app (June 2020). Both claim to be up-to-date.

Doody


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> The strange thing, because of the awkward way the 2go connects, is that in practice if you had a Hugo 2 and the 2yu/mscaler you would need two 2go units. You would never be going to keep bolting/unbolting a single 2go in this use case.
> 
> I can't see many people buying the 2go twice.


FWIW, I keep my 2go unbolted. When it's mobile (not a whole lot since this effing virus showed up) it's in a case that keeps the two halves snugly together. And when I'm using it in my home system, I need to be able to pop it on and off to go USB-direct into the Hugo2 sometimes.

Doody


----------



## 69VanNuys

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I use my Chord Hugo 2/2Go is 2 different ways.   First, using mconnect from my iPhone as a controller so that Tidal will stream directly to the 2go and I get the best sound quality possible with this set up.    Second, I use Airplay to stream via Airplay from my iPhone to the togo.  Since I am using the ios native Tidal app, I can download music to my iPHone and stream it to the Togo.
> 
> Actually, I am at this very moment streaming downloaded music to my 2go from my iPhone via Airplay because the wifi in the condo I am in right now isn't good enough for Tidal streaming so it buffers too much.    I can Airplay with the 2go in hotspot mode or regular network mode.   It actually sounds pretty good.  Better than I thought it would.



Would welcome a few more comments on how 2Go can connect to iPhone to stream music from iPhone Tidal app?


----------



## NYanakiev

69VanNuys said:


> Would welcome a few more comments on how 2Go can connect to iPhone to stream music from iPhone Tidal app?



MConnect, login to Tidal/Qobuz—>select desired streaming quality in settings—>quality better than what AirPlay can offer.


----------



## 69VanNuys

NYanakiev said:


> MConnect, login to Tidal/Qobuz—>select desired streaming quality in settings—>quality better than what AirPlay can offer.


Thanks for the suggestion. So when using Mconnect or Airplay, how do these iPhone apps stream to 2Go?  I assume you configure this in the GoFigure app, but what settings are folks using to connect the iPhone to the Hugo/2Go?


----------



## supervisor

My 2go cannot be seen as an Airplay device on my home’s wifi network. Shows up in Roon just fine, and GoFigure says it’s on the right network. 

Anyone have a fix? Tried restarting the iOS devices and doing a factory reset on 2go. Still nothing.


----------



## opienor

supervisor said:


> My 2go cannot be seen as an Airplay device on my home’s wifi network. Shows up in Roon just fine, and GoFigure says it’s on the right network.
> 
> Anyone have a fix? Tried restarting the iOS devices and doing a factory reset on 2go. Still nothing.



I had this problem initially and a simple restart of my wifi routers solved it. I guess it could be a myriad of different reasons though.


----------



## 69VanNuys

supervisor said:


> My 2go cannot be seen as an Airplay device on my home’s wifi network. Shows up in Roon just fine, and GoFigure says it’s on the right network.
> 
> Anyone have a fix? Tried restarting the iOS devices and doing a factory reset on 2go. Still nothing.



Have others seen the Chord Hugo2/2Go show up in the Tidal app on the iPhone as an Apple Play streaming location?  I do not see that......


----------



## NYanakiev

69VanNuys said:


> Have others seen the Chord Hugo2/2Go show up in the Tidal app on the iPhone as an Apple Play streaming location?  I do not see that......


----------



## supervisor

a router reboot remedied the issue--now 2go shows up as an Airplay device--however, without any sound just yet... hmmm


----------



## gto88

I found this information about v1.0.3 update in Japanese site, this is translated:
link here
*■ Update contents*
• Minor bug fixes
• Improved Wi-Fi compatibility
• Visualization of ".aif" files with DLNA / MPD


----------



## moemoney

69VanNuys said:


> Have others seen the Chord Hugo2/2Go show up in the Tidal app on the iPhone as an Apple Play streaming location?  I do not see that......


Yes Shows that way on the one I have


----------



## grokit (Feb 19, 2021)

Rebel Chris said:


> The Hugo 2 with the 2go is a nice streaming solution. Why would you buy a 2yu other than use  it with the M Scaler?





SteveHulk said:


> The strange thing, because of the awkward way the 2go connects, is that in practice if you had a Hugo 2 and the 2yu/mscaler you would need two 2go units. You would never be going to keep bolting/unbolting a single 2go in this use case.
> 
> I can't see many people buying the 2go twice.





Doody said:


> FWIW, I keep my 2go unbolted. When it's mobile (not a whole lot since this effing virus showed up) it's in a case that keeps the two halves snugly together. And when I'm using it in my home system, I need to be able to pop it on and off to go USB-direct into the Hugo2 sometimes.




Sigh... I'm prepaid for the 2yu, for no other reason it seems, than to complete my personal Chord lego puzzle. And to hear what it might sound like...

But I don't want it after all, because I don't want to misplace the tiny screws or the little hex wrench required to change it all back and forth. I don't want to buy another 2go for $1300 either, that's just crazy. I don't want to dig up the unused Hugo 2 case to protect it, while the 2go part is being used with the 2yu instead. Besides the fact that mine seems like a confusing use case, I would have $5700 all in on this portable rig. Which is insane when you think about it. The Hugo2go is a really nice little kit, when it's snug in its case, and when it's working correctly. There's no good reason to keep taking it all apart and putting it back together, compared to keeping it all simply together.

If I switch my mac mini out for, say a Stack Audio Link II instead, then I can leave Hugo2go snug in its case with the little parts stored in the fancy box it arrived in, and save $400 to boot. From what I understand, SQ would be improved either way. Which solution ultimately proves to be better is yet to be determined, as the 2yu doesn't even have a (new) release date set yet. Unless I've missed something. As always, there is a tangible premium to be paid for using Chord's equipment. Unfortunately, Chord has been having a hard time delivering a commensurate user experience as of late. I recognize that many of the reasons for this are temporary, and out of the company's control.

It seems that if I want to upgrade my streamer from my mac mini, my choices so far are to either spend $1300 for solution 'a' that is widely anticipated to be anticlimactic if it ever comes to fruition; vs $900 for solution 'b' that would likely be trouble-free for years, and could be done at any time. I just got this mac mini on line in my rack, and while I will eventually get back to a remote/headless solution, I'm not ready to limit myself to portable apps in my rack setup just yet. One thing at a time, as they say.

So I'll keep the Qutest with the Mscaler, and the Hugo 2 with the 2go, and shant contemplate intermingling their respective parts any more. If the alternative is selling the Qutest to pay for a 2yu, then using Hugo 2 for both portable and Mscaler, while keeping track of two different protective cases and the little parts and tools needed to make the conversion back and forth, then that's no alternative at all. So I believe I'll cancel the 2yu order, as I also have no interest in bringing another 2go into my life.

It would be nice to be able to use the remote for the Hugo 2, along with the x-feed etc in my rack system, but it's not worth the ergonomic trade-off vs just using the Qutest with my Mscaler. The Qutest looks much better in my system than Hugo2go does, and the dual mini-coax Mscaler connection could be trouble if it's going to be used frequently, as it would have to be in this prospective case. There's obviously many more choices out there for bnc > bnc, vs just the black dragon for the dual coax cables.

Digital is just as problematic as it is fascinating, it seems. While I'm loving this Mscaler, it's late and I don't want to mess with any more authentication protocols this evening.

So I'm listening to fm radio through speakers atm. Next up I'm just going to drop a needle. Thank goodness for automatic tone arm lifters


----------



## 69VanNuys

Welcome thoughts on using a Micro SD card with the Hugo2/2Go.  I am moving this from another thread after the recommendation to post here.  

I copied a folder of FLAC music and an iTunes folder of music onto the micro SD Card. Inserted into Huho2. GoFigure app on iPhone indexed for about 30 minutes. Now I go to music but there is no search functionality or ability to play music. What I see is in the picture below. Thoughts? Thx!


----------



## ubs28

Download 8player or Mconnect and you will see your SD card.


----------



## MarkParity

69VanNuys said:


> Welcome thoughts on using a Micro SD card with the Hugo2/2Go.  I am moving this from another thread after the recommendation to post here.
> 
> I copied a folder of FLAC music and an iTunes folder of music onto the micro SD Card. Inserted into Huho2. GoFigure app on iPhone indexed for about 30 minutes. Now I go to music but there is no search functionality or ability to play music. What I see is in the picture below. Thoughts? Thx!



The 2GO should present the card's content on the local network as a DLNA server. You can then use your DLNA client app on your phone to either render (play) the content on your phone or use the 2GO's renderer to play the content over its USB connection to the Hugo2.

Simple really.


----------



## 69VanNuys

MarkParity said:


> The 2GO should present the card's content on the local network as a DLNA server. You can then use your DLNA client app on your phone to either render (play) the content on your phone or use the 2GO's renderer to play the content over its USB connection to the Hugo2.
> 
> Simple really.


Thank you and @ubs28.  Mconnect works to find the DLNA Server.  Can Roon serve as this DLNA client app?  Perhaps if I add the DLNA server as a storage device?


----------



## 69VanNuys

ubs28 said:


> Download 8player or Mconnect and you will see your SD card.


Thank you.  I value your insights on this as I have not been able to find much....so if you are wanting to access the music on the SDCard when WiFi is unavailable, how do you do so?   With Mconnect I was able to access the DNLA Server, but it appears both the iPhone and Hugo/2Go need to be on the SME network to male this work.  I assume there is a way to do this using Bluetooth...?  Thx


----------



## ubs28

69VanNuys said:


> Thank you.  I value your insights on this as I have not been able to find much....so if you are wanting to access the music on the SDCard when WiFi is unavailable, how do you do so?   With Mconnect I was able to access the DNLA Server, but it appears both the iPhone and Hugo/2Go need to be on the SME network to male this work.  I assume there is a way to do this using Bluetooth...?  Thx



You can either:
1. You can tether of your phone
2. Connect to the 2Go with your phone by making the making 2Go act like a router.

Bluetooth will not work. Frank (CEO) promised that functionality with the Poly and but then he and his team didn’t do it in the end.


----------



## SteveHulk

ubs28 said:


> You can either:
> 1. You can tether of your phone
> 2. Connect to the 2Go with your phone by making the making 2Go act like a router.
> 
> Bluetooth will not work. Frank (CEO) promised that functionality with the Poly and but then he and his team didn’t do it in the end.


One thing gofigure/2go will do is initiate the playing of a playlist from the sd card on the 2go. Unlike other apps this playlist will then complete playing without further intervention from gofigure. 

This means you can shut down gofigure and disconnect your phone from the 2go and the 2go will continue to play the rest of the playlist. 

Other apps on the phone seem to feed the playlist piecemeal to the 2go so if the app is shut down or gets disconnected then the playback will cease after a track or two. 

If you want to use gofigure in this way then I still recommend using a WiFi connection between the phone and the 2go. This is the way I set up to play playlists and it works well.

Bluetooth with gofigure will work but then gofigure is *extremely* slow to fill its menu with the sd card playlists because Bluetooth LE has low bandwidth. This makes the selection and initiation of playback of a new playlist very irritating.


----------



## Mark S

I’m having an incredibly frustrating problem for which I hope someone may have a solution.

I hadn’t used my Hugo2Go in a while, but turned it on today for some listening. I started by playing content from Roon, which played perfectly. I played music from my NAS and also from Tidal, both using Roon. All good. 

Next I tried to play some music from the inserted sd cards.  This is the puzzle.  I am NOT able to hear music that I play from any other source except for from Roon. The music that I play from my sd cards using Regillian doesn’t play but the sample rate light on the Hugo2 changes as I switch tracks, so I can see that the Hugo2 is getting something from the 2go. In addition neither Tidal nor Qobuz play using Mconnect, which both previously worked perfectly. Agsin, the sample rate light changes on the Hugo2 as I change tracks. I was also unable to play files from the 2go server using mconnect, which I had also been able to do in the past.

The most puzzling thing to me is that the sample rate light changes each time I select a different track and the progress bar moves in mconnect and in Regellian, which suggests to me that file ism”playing” and the Hugo2 is receiving the file. However, the file is simply not playing (I.e., creating a musical sound).  I even hear a faint click as tracks change. This is very confusing, particularly because Roon plays all files from all sources perfectly.

Any suggestions? I have tried reboots, but that did not solve this frustrating and perplexing problem.


----------



## ubs28

Did you try increase the volume in the Regillian app on your phone? Perhaps the volume from Roon is different than the volume control on your phone / Regillian.

I don’t own Roon or Regillian as I am against the renting business model of software, but these are my first guesses.


----------



## Mark S

OMG! I never noticed a volume setting in the apps. Roon has fixed volume. Thanks so much for pointing this out.


----------



## ubs28

You welcome


----------



## Mark S

I sort of figured it must be “user error” but couldn’t see it.


----------



## MarkParity

Not sure why but the pops seem particularly bad for me this evening a few per track. LG-V30 hotspot, MConnect, Qobuz, 44.1Khz ->2Go/Hugo2. I do hope Chord don't give up with fixing this particular problem, because other than that its the perfect setup for me.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> Not sure why but the pops seem particularly bad for me this evening a few per track. LG-V30 hotspot, MConnect, Qobuz, 44.1Khz ->2Go/Hugo2. I do hope Chord don't give up with fixing this particular problem, because other than that its the perfect setup for me.


It seems to be such a random problem that I even wonder if it might be something to do with the weather... 

Even something as basic as a static charge building up in dry weather, or an electric discharge associated with humidity? 🤔🤓

As far as I can gather it is even reported as happening when the 2go is playing an sd card to itself with no WiFi or any other connection involved. As an ardent user of the sd card playback with my phone disconnected even I still think I've heard pops on occasion, but never enough to really bother me.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> It seems to be such a random problem that I even wonder if it might be something to do with the weather...
> 
> Even something as basic as a static charge building up in dry weather, or an electric discharge associated with humidity? 🤔🤓
> 
> As far as I can gather it is even reported as happening when the 2go is playing an sd card to itself with no WiFi or any other connection involved. As an ardent user of the sd card playback with my phone disconnected even I still think I've heard pops on occasion, but never enough to really bother me.


You may be right, or perhaps it was the headphone I was using being particularly good at reproducing the pop/click frequency (AudioQuest Nightowl) perhaps other users of this headphone could test it and comment on their observations too.


----------



## supervisor

any one in the universe get their hands on a 2yu yet?


----------



## joshnor713

MarkParity said:


> You may be right, or perhaps it was the headphone I was using being particularly good at reproducing the pop/click frequency (AudioQuest Nightowl) perhaps other users of this headphone could test it and comment on their observations too.



I can hear it with all my headphones (Senn 820, IE 800 S and Shure KSE1200, SE846), and with any playback (microSD, Airplay, or Bubble Tidal streaming).

I may push for a replacement with support if we don't hear anything from Chord soon. Feel like we've been patient enough.


----------



## Jimjim77

supervisor said:


> any one in the universe get their hands on a 2yu yet?


Maybe someone in Chord 😊


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> You may be right, or perhaps it was the headphone I was using being particularly good at reproducing the pop/click frequency (AudioQuest Nightowl) perhaps other users of this headphone could test it and comment on their observations too.


A pop or click corresponds roughly to a delta function in the amplitude-time domain. As such it corresponds to a very broad spectrum in the amplitude-frequency domain, this is a Fourier transform. 

A pop or click, therefore, does not have a well-defined frequency. Reproduction of pops and clicks in a headphone is determined basically by the acoustic bandwidth of the headphone ie the low and high frequency cut-off points. 

No decent HiFi headphone would have so serious a deficiency in such an essential performance parameter as acoustic bandwidth that its representation of pops and clicks would be materially different to any of its competitors.

I very much doubt that your experience of pops and clicks would be so affected by which headphones you are using.


----------



## beemarman (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks like Chord hasve released an official case for the 2Go and Hugo. Looks nice, and the price is not too bad.

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/hugo-2-2go-premium-leather-carry-case/


----------



## miketlse

supervisor said:


> any one in the universe get their hands on a 2yu yet?


New York canjam could be next chance of an official announcement.
The bristol hifi show a week later has been cancelled.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jan 25, 2021)

miketlse said:


> New York canjam could be next chance of an official announcement.
> The bristol hifi show a week later has been cancelled.


I looked at the Nintronics uk website and they have it listed but seem coy about whether it is in stock. I tried putting one in the basket and it allowed that but still would not be clear about whether it is in stock.

Somewhat disingenuous, I think.


----------



## Mojo ideas

beemarman said:


> Looks like Chord hasve released an official case for the 2Go and Hugo. Looks nice, and the price is not too bad.
> 
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/hugo-2-2go-premium-leather-carry-case/


Hi just to clarify there are two versions of the case one with a carrying strap and one without.


----------



## SteveHulk

Mojo ideas said:


> Hi just to clarify there are two versions of the case one with a carrying strap and one without.


Does the one without the carrying strap still come with the two D-rings?


----------



## opienor

SteveHulk said:


> Does the one without the carrying strap still come with the two D-rings?



No D rings on the pictures of the strapless one. Seems like two separate versions, which is a good thing.


----------



## beemarman

Does anyone know the default Hotspot password for the 2Go? 

when trying to connect to the hotspot using my iPhone it's asking for a password.


----------



## moemoney (Jan 26, 2021)

beemarman said:


> Does anyone know the default Hotspot password for the 2Go?
> 
> when trying to connect to the hotspot using my iPhone it's asking for a password.


I would think it’s asking for your phone’s HotSpot password. my phone is my hotspot as well and it has its own password so other devices can log in.


----------



## beemarman

moemoney said:


> I would think it’s asking for your phone’s HotSpot password. my phone is my hotspot as well and it has its own password so other devices can log in.


Got that.


----------



## beemarman

I have another issue and wondered if anyone can help? My airplay doesn't seem to be working as intended. 

I've connected my iPhone to the Chord Hotspot. In Tidal I select airplay, then Chord2Go. All seems ok, except I don't get any sound from my headphones. I have tried different apple devices and the same thing happens. 

Anyone come across this before?


----------



## SteveHulk

opienor said:


> No D rings on the pictures of the strapless one. Seems like two separate versions, which is a good thing.


Ah yes I see now. On the Chord website the two separate product pages both have the same header name so it is not easy to distinguish between them.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

beemarman said:


> Looks like Chord hasve released an official case for the 2Go and Hugo. Looks nice, and the price is not too bad.
> 
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/hugo-2-2go-premium-leather-carry-case/



Other than the prominent Hugo and 2 go embossment, looks very similar to the valentinum's cases. 

I'm not sure how useful the strap will be. How many people wander around with $3800 worth of equipment plus headphones and cables? 

At least they finally have a case option.


----------



## SteveHulk

Daniel Johnston said:


> I'm not sure how useful the strap will be. How many people wander around with $3800 worth of equipment plus headphones and cables?


😀 I do. I totally wander around with it. 

The Hugo2go _*is*_ my portable system. 

I really want a case option where I can sling it at my side from my belt. The carry strap version of this case is it. 

As soon as I find it in stock I'm ordering it.


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> I really want a case option where I can sling it at my side from my belt. The carry strap version of this case is it.
> 
> As soon as I find it in stock I'm ordering it.


please let us know how it is! i keep mine in my coat pocket or the back pocket of my jeans. not sure i'd be willing to take a risk on the clasps or the strap...

doody


----------



## supervisor

beemarman said:


> I have another issue and wondered if anyone can help? My airplay doesn't seem to be working as intended.
> 
> I've connected my iPhone to the Chord Hotspot. In Tidal I select airplay, then Chord2Go. All seems ok, except I don't get any sound from my headphones. I have tried different apple devices and the same thing happens.
> 
> Anyone come across this before?



yes

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-16113357

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-adaptor-official-thread.925464/post-16114750

i did all of these things:

reset router
reset 2go to factory settings
disconnect 2go from Hugo2
hard reset of 2go (hold down button)

and then it finally worked again.


----------



## SteveHulk

Doody said:


> please let us know how it is! i keep mine in my coat pocket or the back pocket of my jeans. not sure i'd be willing to take a risk on the clasps or the strap...
> 
> doody


Good Grief! The back pocket of your jeans?! 

I'd like to know what kind of jeans those are that can fit the Hugo 2go in the back pocket! 🙂


----------



## Doody

SteveHulk said:


> I'd like to know what kind of jeans those are that can fit the Hugo 2go in the back pocket! 🙂


Levi's 501

🤠

Doody


----------



## rwelles

SteveHulk said:


> Good Grief! The back pocket of your jeans?!
> 
> I'd like to know what kind of jeans those are that can fit the Hugo 2go in the back pocket! 🙂



If you're a geezer like me, Levi's 550 also work. It even fits the H2G when it's in its case!


----------



## MarkParity

Is that a 2GoWithHugo2 in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me.


----------



## ubs28 (Jan 28, 2021)

Why not go for the Poly + Mojo if you are looking for something very portable or even a DAP? Fits in any pocket so you can walk around freely.

The Hugo 2 belongs on a desk / table imo in operation. So something like a high-end DAC in the office when you do not need the extra portability of the Mojo.


----------



## stancorrected

ubs28 said:


> Why not go for the Poly + Mojo if you are looking for something very portable or even a DAP? Fits in any pocket so you can walk around freely.
> 
> The Hugo 2 belongs on a desk / table imo in operation. So something like a high-end DAC in the office when you do not need the extra portability of the Mojo.



The three levels of musical portability (for me, anyway):



Hugo 2: around the house only. Can't imagine carrying it comfortably in a pocket of anything I own, except maybe a backpack!

Mojo: outside with a coat/ jacket maybe, but too heavy for summer shorts, t-shirt pockets etc. Certainly not for all seasons but useful wherever you can't or don't want to take the Hugo.

Earstudio ES100: suitable for pretty much anything, from back patio barbecueing to 50km bike rides and can be happily suspended from an iem cable wound round your neck.


----------



## SteveHulk

ubs28 said:


> Why not go for the Poly + Mojo if you are looking for something very portable or even a DAP? Fits in any pocket so you can walk around freely.
> 
> The Hugo 2 belongs on a desk / table imo in operation. So something like a high-end DAC in the office when you do not need the extra portability of the Mojo.


Because the Hugo 2go sounds soooo much better... 😋😀


----------



## beemarman

Trying to use Mconnect or 8 player to access Tidal. I signed into Gofigure with my Tidal details, but when I try to use any of the software to access Tidal I get this error
"Service login or communication failure". I know my username and password is correct, so what's the issue? Anyone know


----------



## MarkParity (Jan 29, 2021)

beemarman said:


> Trying to use Mconnect or 8 player to access Tidal. I signed into Gofigure with my Tidal details, but when I try to use any of the software to access Tidal I get this error
> "Service login or communication failure". I know my username and password is correct, so what's the issue? Anyone know


I think Qobuz and Tidal both changed their login security and as usual it will take Chord a while to catch-up (long while) in their app.

Both work OK when used directly with MConnect that's how I use Tidal and Qobuz.


----------



## ubs28 (Jan 29, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> I think Qobuz and Tidal both changed their login security and as usual it will take Chord a while to catch-up (long while) in their app.
> 
> Both work OK when used directly with MConnect that's how I use Tidal and Qobuz.



I don’t believe that excuse. Because I had that error when this “feature” was launched so it never worked in the first place. It was not due to Tidal or Qobuz changing something changed recently.

If it was working on my side and then all of a sudden it stopped working, then I might have believed it personally.

But just use Mconnect indeed or when you are at home, you can also use Audirvana.


----------



## NYanakiev

Anyone seen stock of the official Chord Hugo2Go case in the UK?


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> Anyone seen stock of the official Chord Hugo2Go case in the UK?


Maybe ask Chord if they have shipped any out and to where?


----------



## jonnyt

Is there a guide anywhere on how to simply play from SD cards?
The only way I can figure out is to set Hotspot mode with Gofigure, then connect my iPhone to the 2go’s WiFi network and then pick an album with Rigelian.

This seems a massive faff and I am then unable to use my phone for anything as it is connected to a ‘dead’ network.

Is there a way I can avoid using three separate apps and be able to use my phone at the same time?


----------



## rosci

i got my hugo2go a few weeks ago and i thinks this combination is just amazing in terms of SQ and portability.

i also get the random pops and crackle though. i've sent a support request to chord.  perhaps the more users report this the higher up this issue goes on their list of priorities? i'm hoping.

btw: i have this issue on both, streaming from roon via wifi as well as when streaming from sd card locally, also when in airplane mode and with bluetooth disconnected.


----------



## rosci

jonnyt said:


> Is there a guide anywhere on how to simply play from SD cards?
> The only way I can figure out is to set Hotspot mode with Gofigure, then connect my iPhone to the 2go’s WiFi network and then pick an album with Rigelian.
> 
> This seems a massive faff and I am then unable to use my phone for anything as it is connected to a ‘dead’ network.
> ...



when using it around your house, just connect both your phone and 2go to the same network and then use a dlna app on your phone to remote control 2go playback.

when on the go, consider using your phone as a wifi hotspot and connect 2go to your phone's hotspot. then, again, use a dlna app on your phone to remote control 2go playback. this way you can continue to use your phone just as usual.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jan 31, 2021)

jonnyt said:


> Is there a guide anywhere on how to simply play from SD cards?
> The only way I can figure out is to set Hotspot mode with Gofigure, then connect my iPhone to the 2go’s WiFi network and then pick an album with Rigelian.
> 
> This seems a massive faff and I am then unable to use my phone for anything as it is connected to a ‘dead’ network.
> ...


I assume your problem is as follows: you don't want your phone to listen to the 2go hotspot as then use of the Internet is hindered as you describe; you don't want your phone to be the hotspot as that melts the battery away; but you are stuck because if you disconnect the phone then the album ceases to play.

The cure for all this is to use gofigure over WiFi to play playlists that are already saved on the sd card. Do not use the Bluetooth option for doing this as it is murderously slow.

This works well because, once started, the 2go will continue to play the playlist autonomously. Gofigure is the only app, as far as I know, that will do this ie it will issue a simple instruction to the 2go: play the whole playlist. Other apps feed the playlist to the 2go track by track so they have to remain constantly connected for playback to continue without stopping.

When using gofigure in this way you can therefore disconnect the WiFi link to your phone without playback stopping. This is exactly how I use the 2go when out and about.

The downside is that you have to create playlists on the sd card.

Gofigure is very picky about what it recognises as a valid playlist.

For extensive information on how to create such valid playlists see my previous posts on this thread.


----------



## jonnyt

Thanks a bunch. You are indeed right that I am looking into how to listen when I am not connected via wifi. When I am at home, I am exclusively listening via Roon and I got fed up with the awful wifi connectivity and so installed Ethernet cable at my three most used listening points for the 50% of the time when my 2go refuses to connect to my mesh network.
So to summarize, there is literally no way of browsing my sd card via bluetooth or temporary hotspot to pick a random album? I have to create custom playlists in advance to going out or visiting relative‘s houses (if we can ever do that again)? And to start off the process I have to temporarily tether my phone and 2go together? Ugh.
I will look for your previous posts on playlist creation, thanks again.

Sorry if this has already been asked before but has there been a dev request to be able to browse the sd card via bluetooth and start playback? This would seem a blindingly obvious functionality.

And finally, I have a new issue that may have already been covered. I upgraded to mesh wifi and now have 900Mbps coverage in my entire apartment. The problem is that it provides 2.4GHz and 5GHz networks through the same name, and so some days when i turn the 2go on, it connects and works fine all day and the 50% of the time it cannot see the network, presumably because it ‚sees‘ it as a 5GHz network. When this happens, I have to use ethernet all day as there is no fix save for randomly deleting all related apps and reinstalling everything which only sometimes works. Has anyone else seen this?

Sorry to be negative, I am just contantly surprised and shocked at how shoddy the UE is for almost all aspects of this bloody thing.
I was thinking of treating myself to a DAVE this year but I have been put off Chord for life and will continue saving for the dCS Bartok.
Also, are there any alternative products l could use as a portable Roon endpoint if I just give up and sell my Hugo2go?


----------



## Progisus

jonnyt said:


> Thanks a bunch. You are indeed right that I am looking into how to listen when I am not connected via wifi. When I am at home, I am exclusively listening via Roon and I got fed up with the awful wifi connectivity and so installed Ethernet cable at my three most used listening points for the 50% of the time when my 2go refuses to connect to my mesh network.
> So to summarize, there is literally no way of browsing my sd card via bluetooth or temporary hotspot to pick a random album? I have to create custom playlists in advance to going out or visiting relative‘s houses (if we can ever do that again)? And to start off the process I have to temporarily tether my phone and 2go together? Ugh.
> I will look for your previous posts on playlist creation, thanks again.
> 
> ...


You might be able to configure your mesh to transmit separate networks with different names. I am able to do this with my Velop mesh.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

jonnyt said:


> And finally, I have a new issue that may have already been covered. I upgraded to mesh wifi and now have 900Mbps coverage in my entire apartment. The problem is that it provides 2.4GHz and 5GHz networks through the same name, and so some days when i turn the 2go on, it connects and works fine all day and the 50% of the time it cannot see the network, presumably because it ‚sees‘ it as a 5GHz network. When this happens, I have to use ethernet all day as there is no fix save for randomly deleting all related apps and reinstalling everything which only sometimes works. Has anyone else seen this?


I don't have these problems. 
Before buying Chord Hugo2Go, I replaced my router with Keenetic Ultra (KN-1810). 
The router allows you to configure a lot on the network (range and connection speed of different devices).







Perhaps this will help you.


----------



## gto88

My home network has same name for 2.4G and 5G, I did factory reset, and my 2GO had issue
to connect at first, then after a while it finally connects and never let go even I turned it off and on.
If you are getting connection problem, set different network name is the ultimate solution, since you mesh network, maybe just one of device with 2.4G name is sufficient?


----------



## SteveHulk

jonnyt said:


> [... ]
> So to summarize, there is literally no way of browsing my sd card via bluetooth or temporary hotspot to pick a random album? I have to create custom playlists in advance to going out or visiting relative‘s houses (if we can ever do that again)? And to start off the process I have to temporarily tether my phone and 2go together? Ugh.
> I will look for your previous posts on playlist creation, thanks again.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to populate the sd cards with at least a playlist for each album. You can add extra playlists for favourite combinations of albums or tracks as you like.

This is how the old school music players worked and at that time people created playlists as a matter of routine. The latest players are sure to use playlists as well, as they probably evolved from the old players. Software is rarely written from scratch on the principle that if it works reuse it as much as possible. The difference is that the latest players likely internalise their playlists so the users never see them, but I'm sure they are still there. 

The reason that the gofigure music playback functionality is so limited is that even to do the supposedly simple thing that you ask would imply Chord having to implement something close to a "full fat" music app. That would be a major effort for them for little reward as far as the vast majority of the user base is concerned. Like it or not, you and I are outliers in the way we use the devices 😀

But as I said, once set up it works very well. Of course, the sound is lovely otherwise none of us would be here talking about it 🙂 It is virtually in its own class when used as a DAP. For this reason I went all in hard on the playlists and didn't give up on the 2go. 

You could also consider using an old phone for the Hugo 2go. Then the WiFi from the 2go being dead would not be an issue. 

As an aside, my Note 20 Ultra with the latest OS update seems to handle listening to "dead" WiFi in a much more intelligent way than the previous Note 9 did. When it gets no Internet from the WiFi connection it will automatically go to mobile data to find the Internet. 

On the subject of DAVE, I have M Scaler and DAVE in my second audio system and I can tell you that the sound is just awesome. Don't tar the DAVE with the same brush as the 2go.

As to the Bartok, my main system has the full dCS front end consisting of Verdi, Purcell, Verona, and Elgar so I am a great fan of dCS. One of the joys of hifi for me however is the fun of upgrading. I'm sure that the Bartok is a great device but as a one-box system with no clear upgrade path apart from chucking it out and starting over from scratch it would not be for me.


----------



## Vyyy

Would be happy to try 2go if you decide to drop over to me, ifbinterested pm me 
I also had mojopoly, i it worked so well good without eny glitches at all.


----------



## jonnyt

SteveHulk said:


> Yes, you have to populate the sd cards with at least a playlist for each album. You can add extra playlists for favourite combinations of albums or tracks as you like.
> 
> This is how the old school music players worked and at that time people created playlists as a matter of routine. The latest players are sure to use playlists as well, as they probably evolved from the old players. Software is rarely written from scratch on the principle that if it works reuse it as much as possible. The difference is that the latest players likely internalise their playlists so the users never see them, but I'm sure they are still there.
> 
> ...


Great comments as always Steve thanks.
dCS main system and DAVE backup..? Not jealous at all...


----------



## stretchneck (Feb 3, 2021)

Anyone got any feedback on the quality of the spdif outputs (Optical and BNC) from the 2yu?

I've been running optical from a Matrix Audio x-spdif 2 to my qutest, and this sounds amazing compared to feeding it USB.  I'm just wondering if optical out of the 2yu is comparable.


----------



## miketlse

stretchneck said:


> Anyone got any feedback on the quality of the spdif outputs (Optical and BNC) from the 2yu?
> 
> I've been running optical from a Matrix Audio x-spdif 2 to my qutest, and this sounds amazing compared to feeding it USB.  I'm just wondering if optical out of the 2yu is comparable.


2Yu hasn't started shipping yet.


----------



## Vyyy

miketlse said:


> 2Yu hasn't started shipping yet.


Do we have any information when they plan the shipping?


----------



## MarkParity

Vyyy said:


> Do we have any information when they plan the shipping?


Not that I know of, but I do know they are running very much reduced staffing numbers due to social distancing requirements and struggling to cope with repairs and shipments of existing products. With that in mind an release will be delayed, probably until we have all had our vaccines.


----------



## stretchneck

It might be 2 months before they are able to ship, is what I hear.


----------



## Vyyy

I have question.
Is it possible to charge hugo2 at 2amps when 2go is connected?
Becouse it seems not, 1amp takes 2go, another 1 takes hugo.
But if 2go fully charges, does then hugo 2 gets 2amps?


----------



## MarkParity

Vyyy said:


> I have question.
> Is it possible to charge hugo2 at 2amps when 2go is connected?
> Becouse it seems not, 1amp takes 2go, another 1 takes hugo.
> But if 2go fully charges, does then hugo 2 gets 2amps?


I've never seen a white Hugo2 status light when charging 2Go an Hugo2 together.
Good question about does Hugo2 get a 2A charge when 2Go is fully charged I suspect it doesn't and is always charged at 1A when connected to 2Go.

BTW I'm listening to Alone Again - The Weeknd, the pops and clicks on the intro of that track are particularly bad for some reason.


----------



## NYanakiev

I suppose I should consider myself lucky. I never had pops and clicks on my previous Hugo 2Go. I foolishly sold it only to buy a brand new combo a week later (yeah, I like it that much!); The new pair operates just as flawlessly as the last on all counts. This means no pops and clicks in my primary use case of H2Go acting as a Roon endpoint.

Sorry to hear that people are still dealing with this problem, it must be super annoying...


----------



## Jimjim77

stretchneck said:


> It might be 2 months before they are able to ship, is what I hear.


Maybe @Matt Bartlett could give us more information about the 2Yu. 
I know he is no more present on this thread but with a bit of luck we could see his comeback.


----------



## MarkParity

NYanakiev said:


> I suppose I should consider myself lucky. I never had pops and clicks on my previous Hugo 2Go. I foolishly sold it only to buy a brand new combo a week later (yeah, I like it that much!); The new pair operates just as flawlessly as the last on all counts. This means no pops and clicks in my primary use case of H2Go acting as a Roon endpoint.
> 
> Sorry to hear that people are still dealing with this problem, it must be super annoying...


I don't have any pops and clicks when using Roon either, only when MConnected to it.


----------



## NYanakiev

MarkParity said:


> I don't have any pops and clicks when using Roon either, only when MConnected to it.



Will try MConnect this afternoon. I will make sure to report back either way.


----------



## NYanakiev

No pops and clicks in MConnect Pro.


----------



## miketlse

Jimjim77 said:


> Maybe @Matt Bartlett could give us more information about the 2Yu.
> I know he is no more present on this thread but with a bit of luck we could see his comeback.


I sincerely hope that Matt is able one day to return.
If he cannot, then I believe it would be good for Chord to revisit their earlier communication model of 5 years ago, and nominate an interface in the style of @Mython or @OK-Guy


----------



## miketlse

MarkParity said:


> I've never seen a white Hugo2 status light when charging 2Go an Hugo2 together.
> Good question about does Hugo2 get a 2A charge when 2Go is fully charged I suspect it doesn't and is always charged at 1A when connected to 2Go.
> 
> BTW I'm listening to Alone Again - The Weeknd, the pops and clicks on the intro of that track are particularly bad for some reason.



I think I read a post from Chord, that is similar to this post
This would be similar to my experience with the Poly, and cause similar issues with a particular use case.
By that I mean that if an owner typically uses Hugo2/2Go for a short time (lets assume 2h) each day, and then puts both units on charge together for say just a couple of hours each day.
The consequence of Hugo2 having the priority in charging, is that each day the Hugo gets recharged, but the 2Go will have received little or no recharge.
So the Hugo2 will continue happily in a state of near full charge for many days.
In contrast the 2Go battery is almost losing 2 hours charge a day, because it is never getting much chance to recharge.

I suspect that this lies behind the posts by some 2Go owners, who post that their 2Go battery has already died.
The solution to test, would be to either leave the Hugo2/2Go to charge for several hours in between use, or charge the Hugo2 and 2Go separately (which itself has the issue of dismantling the connecting lugs etc).


----------



## MarkParity

@Vyyy 

Charging Hugo2Go now and the Hugo2 light is white so seems to be getting a full 2A charge after all.


----------



## joshnor713

miketlse said:


> I think I read a post from Chord, that is similar to this post
> This would be similar to my experience with the Poly, and cause similar issues with a particular use case.
> By that I mean that if an owner typically uses Hugo2/2Go for a short time (lets assume 2h) each day, and then puts both units on charge together for say just a couple of hours each day.
> The consequence of Hugo2 having the priority in charging, is that each day the Hugo gets recharged, but the 2Go will have received little or no recharge.
> ...



This is what happens to me. Sometimes left with a charged H2 and dead 2Go. They should charge equally IMO. Being bolted together, you're not going to regularly separate them.


----------



## ubs28 (Feb 7, 2021)

I had some major problems with the bluetooth of my Chord Poly in combination with my 4K Samsung TV, despite all my bluetooth wireless headphones working fine. So a friend of mine let me borrow his 2GO to see how it works.

The reason for this, when my girlfriend tries to sleep at night, I cannot use my speakers anymore. And I just happen to like the ease of use of bluetooth that the Apple AirPods Max offers and the sound is actually not that bad.  Apple really changed my perception about bluetooth audio. However I was looking for an upgrade in sound quality (hence the Chord Poly + Mojo + AFC 2 was my first candidate as a replacement of the Apple AirPods Max for bluetooth audio, but I never got it work properly ).

The good news, bluetooth on the 2GO seems to work fine with my Samsung 4K TV.  However I was shocked that the Apple AirPods Max sounds miles better than the 2GO + Hugo 2 + AFC 2. And this is despite the machine learning / computational audio of the Apple AirPods Max being quite restricted in combination with Samsung devices.

So conclusion:
- Chord should be thankful that Apple does not care about high-end / audiophile audio. I really did not expect this victory for Apple when both devices use bluetooth audio, especially since I gave a lot of advantages to the Chord 2GO + Hugo 2.
- Only use the Chord 2GO + Hugo 2 with Airplay, DLNA and similar protocols. Don't touch bluetooth. Else you can save a lot of money by simply grabbing the Apple AirPods Max and it sounds better too. A high-end headphone will not save the 2Go + Hugo 2.
- The bluetooth of the 2GO is better than the Poly, which is good. However that also means that the bluetooth of my Chord Poly will never be good unfortunately. But based on what I heard so far, don't use bluetooth audio with these devices even if it was working.

So 2020 really was crazy year. I never imagined a day where an Apple wireless headphone would beat Chord their best offering in a particular use case (bluetooth audio).


----------



## MarkParity

ubs28 said:


> The good news, bluetooth on the 2GO seems to work fine with my Samsung 4K TV. However I was shocked that the Apple AirPods Max sounds miles better than the 2GO + Hugo 2 + AFC 2. And this is despite the machine learning / computational audio of the Apple AirPods Max being quite restricted in combination with Samsung devices.


Hi, do you know what the respective Bluetooth Codecs in use were? If your TV doesn't support APTX then it will default to SBC on the 2Go (I think, Chord don't mention the supported Codecs that I could find). I reckon the Apple Airpods may be using the AAC Codec when connected to the TV so will always sound better as the audio is less compressed over the Bluetooth link.

It's like connecting this






To this





I've never even considered using Bluetooth either on the Hugo2 or the 2Go as I have devices that support LDAC and AptX HD for that.


----------



## ubs28

MarkParity said:


> Hi, do you know what the respective Bluetooth Codecs in use were? If your TV doesn't support APTX then it will default to SBC on the 2Go (I think, Chord don't mention the supported Codecs that I could find). I reckon the Apple Airpods may be using the AAC Codec when connected to the TV so will always sound better as the audio is less compressed over the Bluetooth link.
> 
> It's like connecting this
> 
> ...



I have no idea what codecs are being used. Not that it matter as I am not going to buy a new TV just for the 2Go if it does not support the codes on my TV.

And yeah, don’t consider the 2Go with bluetooth (atleast based on my experiment)


----------



## MarkParity

ubs28 said:


> I have no idea what codecs are being used. Not that it matter as I am not going to buy a new TV just for the 2Go if it does not support the codes on my TV.
> 
> And yeah, don’t consider the 2Go with bluetooth (atleast based on my experiment)


The other option is to get something like the Fiio BTA30 and put it in RX mode. Then you can connect any DAC to it with coax or optical digital interconnects and get an LDAC or APTX HD connection that sounds very good albeit still compressed over Bluetooth.


----------



## JMR77

For anyone looking for a good leather case for the Hugo2+2Go I can recommend this one (you can order it in different colors):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECAS...CHORD-HUGO2-with-2go-/333861279013?nav=SEARCH


----------



## MarkParity

JMR77 said:


> For anyone looking for a good leather case for the Hugo2+2Go I can recommend this one (you can order it in different colors):


Thanks I've ordered the one from Chord hopefully it will be here this week and I will post a pic too.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> Thanks I've ordered the one from Chord hopefully it will be here this week and I will post a pic too.


From whom did you order it? Pray tell... 🙂


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> From whom did you order it? Pray tell... 🙂


Paul @ HiFi Lounge, he is located very close to me but with lockdown going on instead of collecting its being delivered to me. I went for the option without the shoulder strap for £99.95 the other one with the shoulder strap is £109.95.


----------



## SteveHulk

Jimjim77 said:


> Maybe @Matt Bartlett could give us more information about the 2Yu.
> I know he is no more present on this thread but with a bit of luck we could see his comeback.


Seen just now while roaming the Net looking for the Hugo2go carry case... 

Hmm... 🤔


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Seen just now while roaming the Net looking for the Hugo2go carry case...
> 
> Hmm... 🤔


Only seven months to wait now then  , its on my wish list. I can't wait to see if the pops and clicks are still present when using this too.


----------



## Jimjim77

SteveHulk said:


> Seen just now while roaming the Net looking for the Hugo2go carry case...
> 
> Hmm... 🤔


😳
I have to check if my 2Go will still be under warranty…
Because I have a 2Go I didn’t try.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> Seen just now while roaming the Net looking for the Hugo2go carry case...
> 
> Hmm... 🤔


Now appearing with the price in france.
Not in stock though...
https://www.son-video.com/article/h...rs-reseau-audio/chord-electronics/2-yu-silver


----------



## Jimjim77

miketlse said:


> Now appearing with the price in france.
> Not in stock though...
> https://www.son-video.com/article/h...rs-reseau-audio/chord-electronics/2-yu-silver


The 2Yu is present on this site for a long time. 
Besides I told them twice the price was too high.


----------



## miketlse

Jimjim77 said:


> The 2Yu is present on this site for a long time.
> Besides I told them twice the price was too high.


I don't think they published the price before.
Anyway asking €790 for something that sells for £459, is rather too much of a brexit dividend for my tastes.


----------



## Jimjim77 (Feb 8, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I don't think they published the price before.
> Anyway asking €790 for something that sells for £459, is rather too much of a brexit dividend for my tastes.


There is no doubt the price was there for several months.
Not sure but maybe even when the 2Go was released
You can also find it on the noir et blanc website. And as the sonvideo website, it’s there for a long time and even in stock.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> Thanks I've ordered the one from Chord hopefully it will be here this week and I will post a pic too.


Also I'd like to see your pictures and hear your opinion on the quality when the case arrives.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Also I'd like to see your pictures and hear your opinion on the quality when the case arrives.


Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Vyyy

Hi all, preordered 2go+2yu to use with Mscaler, cant wait for both units to arrive someday


----------



## ubs28

Has there been a firmware released? If so, how do I force update it because it is still extremely buggy.

One moment, Airplay is working. And then later, the 2GO will not be recognised anymore, and it doesn't matter which phone, iPad, Mac, and so on I try it on.

Every single Airplay (2) device is being recognised reliably except for the 2GO, so it is a 2Go issue 100%.

I have it on loan till next Saturday and based what I have seen so far, I'm not impressed at all what has been done so far over a year.

But this again proofs my point, it doesn't matter which 2GO unit I try, they are all buggy (because I exchanged my previous 2Go a lot).


----------



## supervisor

something has definitely happened to Airplay in the past month.


----------



## gto88

In my experience, 2Go tends to lose connection often, when use with MPD clients.
But, you can ease the issue by firing a playlist then 2Go will play the whole list without being affected by lost connection.
,it seems the most reliable way so far.


----------



## Salmonad

Hi Everyone,
I came looking for some guidance of whether I should take the plunge and buy the 2Go but unfortunately I can‘t see the wood for the trees.
I would be using it to primarily stream from roon (roon core on a iMac).  My Wifi setup is MESH based.  Should I buy or not?  I‘m not too worried about the cost but more about it being frustrating.
(I apologize already if the question can not be so simply answered...I do understand that the product does not come without its downside)


----------



## MarkParity

Salmonad said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I came looking for some guidance of whether I should take the plunge and buy the 2Go but unfortunately I can‘t see the wood for the trees.
> I would be using it to primarily stream from roon (roon core on a iMac).  My Wifi setup is MESH based.  Should I buy or not?  I‘m not too worried about the cost but more about it being frustrating.
> (I apologize already if the question can not be so simply answered...I do understand that the product does not come without its downside)


I think the whole thing is a lot easier for 2Go'ers that are a bit tecky. I'm in software engineering so for me this has been very easy to setup and use.

That said 2Go has always worked perfectly for me with Roon without many (any) setup worries and if the cost isn't an issue then I would have no hesitation in recommending it.


----------



## michaelc

I am currently using Mconnect to stream 2go without any issue

Does anyone know how to connect UAPP to 2go?


----------



## MarkParity

michaelc said:


> I am currently using Mconnect to stream 2go without any issue
> 
> Does anyone know how to connect UAPP to 2go?


Its not possible I'm afraid, UAPP can play from a DLNA server but only play that content locally. MConnect works best for me too.


----------



## Salmonad

MarkParity said:


> I think the whole thing is a lot easier for 2Go'ers that are a bit tecky. I'm in software engineering so for me this has been very easy to setup and use.
> 
> That said 2Go has always worked perfectly for me with Roon without many (any) setup worries and if the cost isn't an issue then I would have no hesitation in recommending it.


I am also a bit tecky so I'll take your advice.  Thx


----------



## SteveHulk

michaelc said:


> I am currently using Mconnect to stream 2go without any issue
> 
> Does anyone know how to connect UAPP to 2go?


The clue is in the name there - the "U" of UAPP stands for USB. The 2go does not have a USB data input. Just charging. 

Your question does remind me, however, of a previous lament that the 2go does not have a USB slot which is a "pass-through" to the Hugo 2.

Having screwed the 2go in place, the Hugo 2 is deprived of its ability to play from another USB source. I think that's a shame. I can't see many people wanting to keep detaching and reattaching the 2go to do this. Therefore the ability of Hugo 2, when acting as a DAP, to accept USB data is effectively lost.


----------



## joshnor713

SteveHulk said:


> The clue is in the name there - the "U" of UAPP stands for USB. The 2go does not have a USB data input. Just charging.
> 
> Your question does remind me, however, of a previous lament that the 2go does not have a USB slot which is a "pass-through" to the Hugo 2.
> 
> Having screwed the 2go in place, the Hugo 2 is deprived of its ability to play from another USB source. I think that's a shame. I can't see many people wanting to keep detaching and reattaching the 2go to do this. Therefore the ability of Hugo 2, when acting as a DAP, to accept USB data is effectively lost.



Totally agree with this. It was a significant oversight.


----------



## michaelc

SteveHulk said:


> The clue is in the name there - the "U" of UAPP stands for USB. The 2go does not have a USB data input. Just charging.
> 
> Your question does remind me, however, of a previous lament that the 2go does not have a USB slot which is a "pass-through" to the Hugo 2.
> 
> Having screwed the 2go in place, the Hugo 2 is deprived of its ability to play from another USB source. I think that's a shame. I can't see many people wanting to keep detaching and reattaching the 2go to do this. Therefore the ability of Hugo 2, when acting as a DAP, to accept USB data is effectively lost.



How about we add in a USB to LAN adapter in between?


----------



## MarkParity

michaelc said:


> How about we add in a USB to LAN adapter in between?


If you are trying to get a wired connection from UAPP then you can "get around" the 2Go blocking the USB input by using the optical or coax digital inputs. So a USB to optical or coax digital convertor works well. I have a couple of USB to digital audio adaptors I use occasionally.


----------



## gonzfi

michaelc said:


> How about we add in a USB to LAN adapter in between?


Would this work? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## MarkParity

gonzfi said:


> Would this work? Has anyone tried it?


The original question was how to connect UAPP to 2Go which we have established is not possible.

A USB to Ethernet adaptor should work (I've not tried it) but that would require the use of MConnect or Bubble on an android device to actually play music. I just don't see why anybody would want to do it though unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Naimthatune

Hopefully not HiJacking the thread here but I just picked up a 2go and Hugo2 and right out of the gate, cant get the Go Figure app to "see" the devices...
I've read this entire thread, and can't see a solution.
I tried the app on my iPhone, an iPad and an Android device.. no 2go in sight...  App just hangs... at first, I saw the 'no device found' message, but haven't seen that in a while now...
I plugged in my headphones and followed the audio cues... switched to Hotspot mode and every time I tried to access the hotspot, I got a 'Bad Gateway 502 error.
Switched to network mode, plugged in my ethernet... got a nice glowing status light, used FING to find the IP address but still go a Bad Gateway error and could not connect.

Interesting, I can see the 2Go as a BlueTooth option on the iPhone, assuming that's for transmitting music once the device is set up, but it shows the 2go is 'alive'
I finally tried the voice-driven re-set option.. ( a few times) and am now on Firmware 0.9... and still can get the Go Figure app to see anything... on 2.4Ghz or anywhere...
What am I missing here... both devices are fully charged and connected correctly..  The Hugo2 works perfectly on its own, connected to my Mac for a simple test drive..
Baffling...  any tips appreciated... I also reached out to Chord Support for help....


----------



## MarkParity (Feb 17, 2021)

Naimthatune said:


> Interesting, I can see the 2Go as a BlueTooth option on the iPhone, assuming that's for transmitting music once the device is set up, but it shows the 2go is 'alive'


Did you connect to the Bluetooth?

I'm an Android user but once paired over Bluetooth GoFigure can configure 2Go using Bluetooth. That worked for me but again things might be different in the iWorld.


----------



## gto88

Naimthatune said:


> Hopefully not HiJacking the thread here but I just picked up a 2go and Hugo2 and right out of the gate, cant get the Go Figure app to "see" the devices...
> I've read this entire thread, and can't see a solution.
> I tried the app on my iPhone, an iPad and an Android device.. no 2go in sight...  App just hangs... at first, I saw the 'no device found' message, but haven't seen that in a while now...
> I plugged in my headphones and followed the audio cues... switched to Hotspot mode and every time I tried to access the hotspot, I got a 'Bad Gateway 502 error.
> ...


the day I got mine, it took me whole night trying same thing, the connection is not stable.
my issue was, I had to charge them both to full.
you can use Ethernet first, then use voice setting to update firmware, then see if it gets better.


----------



## Currawong

Naimthatune said:


> Hopefully not HiJacking the thread here but I just picked up a 2go and Hugo2 and right out of the gate, cant get the Go Figure app to "see" the devices...
> I've read this entire thread, and can't see a solution.
> I tried the app on my iPhone, an iPad and an Android device.. no 2go in sight...  App just hangs... at first, I saw the 'no device found' message, but haven't seen that in a while now...
> I plugged in my headphones and followed the audio cues... switched to Hotspot mode and every time I tried to access the hotspot, I got a 'Bad Gateway 502 error.
> ...


Sounds like it is faulty.

Bluetooth is used for connection and control, and network/wifi for streaming FYI.


----------



## SteveHulk (Feb 18, 2021)

Naimthatune said:


> Hopefully not HiJacking the thread here but I just picked up a 2go and Hugo2 and right out of the gate, cant get the Go Figure app to "see" the devices...
> I've read this entire thread, and can't see a solution.
> I tried the app on my iPhone, an iPad and an Android device.. no 2go in sight...  App just hangs... at first, I saw the 'no device found' message, but haven't seen that in a while now...
> I plugged in my headphones and followed the audio cues... switched to Hotspot mode and every time I tried to access the hotspot, I got a 'Bad Gateway 502 error.
> ...


0.9 is not the latest firmware. It would be wise to update it using the Ethernet connection. 

Also totally ensure the Hugo 2 and the 2go are _both _fully charged. Disconnect them from each other to ensure this, if necessary. Ensure that your charger delivers sufficient current to charge both devices.


----------



## Breguet

This 2go sounds pretty promising. I'll definitely consider own one if I can go back to the office!!


----------



## MarkParity

Breguet said:


> This 2go sounds pretty promising. I'll definitely consider own one if I can go back to the office!!


Things will get back to "normal" one day I'm sure. I'm still waiting for my 2Go/Hugo2 case direct from Chord they seem to have been affected badly with a lot less staff able to be in the office at the moment to fulfil orders. The team I work with, usually six, but only me in the office at the moment.


----------



## Breguet

MarkParity said:


> Things will get back to "normal" one day I'm sure. I'm still waiting for my 2Go/Hugo2 case direct from Chord they seem to have been affected badly with a lot less staff able to be in the office at the moment to fulfil orders. The team I work with, usually six, but only me in the office at the moment.


Yeah, really missing the days when I hate to commute!


----------



## stretchneck

Early March now if this is to be believed:

https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-2yu-digital-interface.html


----------



## Peter Hyatt

2 long cross country (US) flights this week—

2Go was a pleasure


----------



## Vyyy

Have someone heard any news from dealers regarding 2yu shipment?

Moonaudio writes on webpage that available on march 7 2021. Wondering is it true?


----------



## SteveHulk

Vyyy said:


> Have someone heard any news from dealers regarding 2yu shipment?
> 
> Moonaudio writes on webpage that available on march 7 2021. Wondering is it true?


On previous form, probably not 🙂


----------



## Jimjim77

Last message from Ed Selley :


> I do not have a date. Put simply, the product _must_ be right and until such time as it is signed off, I will not be given a release date for it.
> I'm sorry I can't be more help in this instance.


----------



## paulgc

Jimjim77 said:


> Last message from Ed Selley :


Curious... how recent was that?


----------



## Jimjim77

paulgc said:


> Curious... how recent was that?


One week ago.


----------



## miketlse

Jimjim77 said:


> Last message from Ed Selley :


I think Ed is being honest. Maybe not the answer that everyone would hope for, but please respect his honesty.


----------



## paulgc (Feb 22, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I think Ed is being honest. Maybe not the answer that everyone would hope for, but please respect his honesty.


I sure do. Been here for the long haul and not surprised we continue to wait. It is not here until it is. @MoonAudio ETA has been a bit of a joke. At last related to @ChordElectronics and this release.


----------



## joshnor713

miketlse said:


> I think Ed is being honest. Maybe not the answer that everyone would hope for, but please respect his honesty.



Except they're fine waiting til the 2yu is "right" but okay releasing the 2go when it wasn't


----------



## gto88

@ChordElectronics is there a date for 2GO firmware update?


----------



## MarkParity

For anyone interested (and in the UK but they may ship overseas, but with B****t... ) the official case is available at Audio Sanctuary.

Edit:

*IMPORTANT: Due to contractual limitations imposed by Chord Electronics, Audio Sanctuary are currently unable to ship this product outside of the UK. Please contact us for more information.*

I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered direct from Chord.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> For anyone interested (and in the UK but they may ship overseas, but with B****t... ) the official case is available at Audio Sanctuary.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I just got in contact with AS and they do have the cases actually in stock. 

Unfortunately for me, they only have the version without the carry strap. Because this version does not have the D rings fitted to the case either it will not fit my desired use case which is to have the device hanging at my hip when out and about.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> I just got in contact with AS and they do have the cases actually in stock.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, they only have the version without the carry strap. Because this version does not have the D rings fitted to the case either it will not fit my desired use case which is to have the device hanging at my hip when out and about.


I wanted the other version anyway, its the one I ordered because I already have a man-bag over shoulder type thing  that I will put the cased 2Go->Hugo2 into for portable use.

I chased up Paul this morning, apparently Chord will be sending it overnight so it should be here tomorrow. Paul thinks they forgot to send it, I think he is probably right too. 

Pictures and impressions tomorrow evening, hopefully.


----------



## NYanakiev

I should be getting the case in the next few days, ordered from @PhilW of Audio Concierge. 

Package got delivered to AC so hopefully not long now!


----------



## MarkParity

NYanakiev said:


> I should be getting the case in the next few days, ordered from @PhilW of Audio Concierge.
> 
> Package got delivered to AC so hopefully not long now!


You summoned @PhilW  I was wondering if he was still active here still. I sent a couple of messages asking about the Cayin A02 but no response sadly.


----------



## NYanakiev

He very much is. I got my Obravo Ra-C 21 from him recently, along with my new Astell&Kern sp2000. 

I am sure he should be able to help (or at least advise of an ETA. @PhilW


----------



## MarkParity

NYanakiev said:


> He very much is. I got my Obravo Ra-C 21 from him recently, along with my new Astell&Kern sp2000.
> 
> I am sure he should be able to help (or at least advise of an ETA. @PhilW


Nice, did you win the lottery?


----------



## NYanakiev

MarkParity said:


> Nice, did you win the lottery?


Haha, I wish! I turned 33 and thought I should treat myself!


----------



## Scorpio1957 (Feb 24, 2021)

Blimey, I hope you got that O Bravo at half price, Selfridges in London had one of their top of the line demo models reduced from over £9,000 to just over £4,000 and Audio Sanctuary in London had most of their models at half price. Blimey at £9,000 you could buy a nice second hand Jaguar or get yourself a Odin and still have change for a decent car.

I hope you got your model for about £2,000

Hope you enjoy your O Bravo.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 24, 2021)

My one didn't cost nearly that as RRP was 6k. As far as I know Selfridges were selling their demo unit that I have listened to twice (must have been a few years old);

Audio Sanctuary was selling older models in a massive clear out they were doing at the time.

Not arguing that pricing is a little crazy though!


----------



## Scorpio1957

NYanakiev said:


> My one didn't cost nearly that as RRP was 6k. As far as I know Selfridges were selling their demo unit that I have listened to twice (must have been a few years old);
> 
> Audio Sanctuary was selling older models in a massive clear out they were doing at the time.
> 
> Not arguing that pricing is a little crazy though!


Glad to hear yours didn’t cost you that much, yes you are correct it was Selfridges demo model , although probably apart from you and a few others it was hardly ever used, so a great deal if you wanted to pay that price.

How are you enjoying your SP2000?

My next purchase will probably be the 2 Go to go with my Hugo 2, I already have the Mojo/Poly combination.


----------



## NYanakiev

Yeah- I have only had it for a few days but it is a spectacular IEM. The SP2K is pretty awesome with its form factor and great sound.

Love having 1.5TB of music on the go with offline Tidal and Qobuz. Software is a joy to use too.

Go for the 2Go- I think it is a fantastic product. The convenience it affords is the main reason I use my Hugo 2. I mostly use it as a Roon endpoint and it is nothing short of rock solid.

However, I am surprised by the lack of firmware updates by Chord..

I get why things have been quiet on the hardware front but nothing at all on the software side is puzzling.


----------



## Mojo ideas

NYanakiev said:


> Yeah- I have only had it for a few days but it is a spectacular IEM. The SP2K is pretty awesome with its form factor and great sound.
> 
> Love having 1.5TB of music on the go with offline Tidal and Qobuz. Software is a joy to use too.
> 
> ...


Hold on guys there are some nice ones coming along shortly!


----------



## NYanakiev

Mojo ideas said:


> Hold on guys there are some nice ones coming along shortly!



I can only hope you are referring to some juicy 2Go/Poly firmware update 

Hopefully shortly isn't soon in 2Yu terms hehe


----------



## miketlse

Mojo ideas said:


> Hold on guys there are some nice ones coming along shortly!


I know from my own experience that the last 12 months have been very difficult for outsourcing things like software development.
So I hope that Chord have managed to survive the difficult days last year, and are now ready to move forward with the delayed firmware updates for Poly and 2Go.


----------



## uzi2 (Feb 25, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I know from my own experience that the last 12 months have been very difficult for outsourcing things like software development.
> So I hope that Chord have managed to survive the difficult days last year, and are now ready to move forward with the delayed firmware updates for Poly and 2Go.


You should work for the diplomatic service 
Edit: I should add not just for this post...


----------



## miketlse

uzi2 said:


> You should work for the diplomatic service
> Edit: I should add not just for this post...


I am halfway through reading the memoirs of Douglas Hurd, the British ex-Foreign Secretary.
An interesting read, but I am a mere amateur at diplomacy, compared to him.


----------



## Mark S

Naimthatune said:


> Hopefully not HiJacking the thread here but I just picked up a 2go and Hugo2 and right out of the gate, cant get the Go Figure app to "see" the devices...
> I've read this entire thread, and can't see a solution.
> I tried the app on my iPhone, an iPad and an Android device.. no 2go in sight...  App just hangs... at first, I saw the 'no device found' message, but haven't seen that in a while now...
> I plugged in my headphones and followed the audio cues... switched to Hotspot mode and every time I tried to access the hotspot, I got a 'Bad Gateway 502 error.
> ...


I haven’t been here for a while and hope someone provided to you this possible solution. Erase the Bluetooth connection (“forget this device”) of the 2Go from whatever iOS device your trying to connect from within the Bluetooth settings on the iOS device, there potentially could be multiple listings for the 2Go. Erase them all. That usually fixes Bluetooth connection issues.


----------



## surfgeorge

Mojo ideas said:


> Hold on guys there are some nice ones coming along shortly!


Nice!
Where will the news be announced?


----------



## MarkParity

surfgeorge said:


> Nice!
> Where will the news be announced?


Don't ask where or when, its just a date that may well slip. We should just be happy that future updates are coming and 2Go users are still fully supported.

Just guessing but the next F/W may well be released to support 2yu, if that's the case then the answer to "when do we get the F/W" is the same as "when do we get the 2yu"


----------



## dontfeedphils

MarkParity said:


> Don't ask where or when, its just a date that may well slip. We should just be happy that future updates are coming and 2Go users are still fully supported.
> 
> Just guessing but the next F/W may well be released to support 2yu, if that's the case then the answer to "when do we get the F/W" is the same as "when do we get the 2yu"



Lol ok


----------



## NYanakiev

There haven't been many 2Go updates 

"Still" supported- I would have been really, really disappointed if it wasn't.


----------



## NYanakiev

Lovely! Even came with an ethernet port dust cover. 

Thanks @PhilW of Audio Concierge, I am probably among the first to receive theirs!


----------



## MarkParity

NYanakiev said:


> Lovely! Even came with an ethernet port dust cover.


Looks nice.

I would have received mine a couple of weeks ago, problem is Chord didn't send it.  Congrats on being the first to post a picture.


----------



## NYanakiev

A job well done- it has been thoughtfully designed and will product the pair well. Port cutouts are all well done too.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 26, 2021)

Today's work from home- or should I say pretend to work- set up is just ridiculously engaging.

Hugo2Go+Ra 21-C with my custom eartips. Sounds pretty close to my Focal Utopias, which is just crazy for an IEM.


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> Lovely! Even came with an ethernet port dust cover.
> 
> Thanks @PhilW of Audio Concierge, I am probably among the first to receive theirs!


So you got the one with the carry strap?


----------



## NYanakiev

SteveHulk said:


> So you got the one with the carry strap?


No. Would never carry £2.8k worth of gear around like that.


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> Today's work from home- or should I say pretend to work- set up is just ridiculously engaging.
> 
> Hugo2Go+Ra 21-C with my custom eartips. Sounds pretty close to my Focal Utopias, which is just crazy for an IEM.


So you think they are a good sonic match with the Hugo 2go? 

I'd also like to know how good they are at excluding ambient noise. With those little holes aren't they close to being open-back? I'd want to use them on planes and other public transport as that is a major use case for the Hugo 2go for me. 

I ask because I saw a review that questioned their ability to exclude noise.


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> No. Would never carry £2.8k worth of gear around like that.


I just mention it because your pictures have the D rings attached to the case. 🤔

I need those D rings 😀


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 26, 2021)

SteveHulk said:


> So you think they are a good sonic match with the Hugo 2go?
> 
> I'd also like to know how good they are at excluding ambient noise. With those little holes aren't they close to being open-back? I'd want to use them on planes and other public transport as that is a major use case for the Hugo 2go for me.
> 
> I ask because I saw a review that questioned their ability to exclude noise.



The synergy is absolutely fantastic and the Ra sound slightly better with the Hugo 2Go than with the Astell&Kern SP2000.

They are, however, open back IEMs. Definitely not something I would use on a plane as it would disturb others.
Getting a good enough fit/seal means outside noise is not a problem- to the listener, at least.

I see that you are also based in London and would bet @PhilW can provide you with a demo to test- that is how I got mine. Price is way too high for a blind buy.


----------



## NYanakiev

SteveHulk said:


> I just mention it because your pictures have the D rings attached to the case. 🤔
> 
> I need those D rings 😀



Haha! I am pretty sure that those come with the case as standard


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> Haha! I am pretty sure that those come with the case as standard


Not according to the Chord website...


----------



## NYanakiev

Ah, interesting! Seems like I got a bonus )


----------



## Mojo ideas

NYanakiev said:


> Haha! I am pretty sure that those come with the case as standard


There are two versions one plain without , one with D rings and carrying strap.


----------



## NYanakiev

OK so I did get a bonus! May I have the strap too?


----------



## PhilW

SteveHulk said:


> I just mention it because your pictures have the D rings attached to the case. 🤔
> 
> I need those D rings 😀


They all have D rings, they don't all have the strap included. Depends what option you choose.


----------



## SteveHulk

PhilW said:


> They all have D rings, they don't all have the strap included. Depends what option you choose.





Mojo ideas said:


> There are two versions one plain without , one with D rings and carrying strap.


Now I am totally confused 🥴🤔


----------



## PhilW

SteveHulk said:


> Now I am totally confused 🥴🤔


Me too. Let me clarify but I suspect they all arrive with D rings just some without strap.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Now I am totally confused 🥴🤔


Us both and Chord themselves.  I got a DHL shipment notification for mine, arriving Monday. I will update whether or not mine, ordered without strap has the "D" rings.


----------



## MarkParity

DHL delivered it a couple of days early. No sign of any "D" rings on mine.

It looks like a very good quality case, just the right amount of friction to remove the gear inside too.

Certainly a lot better than the cloth bag that comes with the 2Go.


----------



## sfig

gto88 said:


> @ChordElectronics is there a date for 2GO firmware update?


Good question.


----------



## JulianFP

Are these fairly new? I looked maybe a month ago before getting my Hugo2+2Go and the only combo-case I saw at that time was for the Mojo+Poly. I was quite surprised (and disappointed) not to see an equivalent for the Hugo2/2Go combo.

They look good. I think I'll go for the one with the strap, not to take out of my house but the whole reason for my setup is to be able to wander around my house while I listen to stuff and the Hugo2/Poly is too big and heavy to fit in a pocket so a shoulder strap might be an option. Right now I just carry it in my hand if I decide to stretch my legs, raid the fridge etc. Also if I decide the strap is too much bother I still have the D-rings that I maybe could use to attach a mini carabiner to hook onto one of my belt loops as another way to "go walkabout".


----------



## MarkParity

JulianFP said:


> Are these fairly new? I looked maybe a month ago before getting my Hugo2+2Go and the only combo-case I saw at that time was for the Mojo+Poly. I was quite surprised (and disappointed) not to see an equivalent for the Hugo2/2Go combo.
> 
> They look good. I think I'll go for the one with the strap, not to take out of my house but the whole reason for my setup is to be able to wander around my house while I listen to stuff and the Hugo2/Poly is too big and heavy to fit in a pocket so a shoulder strap might be an option. Right now I just carry it in my hand if I decide to stretch my legs, raid the fridge etc. Also if I decide the strap is too much bother I still have the D-rings that I maybe could use to attach a mini carabiner to hook onto one of my belt loops as another way to "go walkabout".


I think Chord quietly launched the case options in November last year, I don't know when they were first available though.

Mine is really 100% desk based at the moment so I went for the one without the shoulder strap to protect it during transport to and from the office. If I ever do take it out I have a shoulder case thing that I will sling it in.


----------



## SteveHulk

JulianFP said:


> Are these fairly new? I looked maybe a month ago before getting my Hugo2+2Go and the only combo-case I saw at that time was for the Mojo+Poly. I was quite surprised (and disappointed) not to see an equivalent for the Hugo2/2Go combo.
> 
> They look good. I think I'll go for the one with the strap, not to take out of my house but the whole reason for my setup is to be able to wander around my house while I listen to stuff and the Hugo2/Poly is too big and heavy to fit in a pocket so a shoulder strap might be an option. Right now I just carry it in my hand if I decide to stretch my legs, raid the fridge etc. Also if I decide the strap is too much bother I still have the D-rings that I maybe could use to attach a mini carabiner to hook onto one of my belt loops as another way to "go walkabout".


I'd use two belt loops if I were you. One belt loop might let go and let the player drop, but you'd be very unlucky if two did at the same time.


----------



## Mojo ideas

PhilW said:


> They all have D rings, they don't all have the strap included. Depends what option you choose.


No I’m sorry, but that is incorrect there are two versions of the case one with D rings and strap and one plain without D rings or the strap. Please  let chord know if your not being advised correctly of both types by your dealer.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 27, 2021)

Mojo ideas said:


> No I’m sorry, but that is incorrect there are two versions of the case one with D rings and strap and one plain without D rings or the strap. Please  let chord know if your not being advised correctly of both types by your dealer.


Incorrect. Got no strap (and ordered the version without it too)

I suppose I got a limited edition! Thanks @PhilW I will get a solid return on investment a few years down the line


----------



## vo_obgyn (Feb 27, 2021)

^^ I think that you got the one with the D rings but the strap wasn’t included. Maybe the dealer has the strap that goes with it? Maybe they didn’t have the plain one without the D rings so you got this one? How much did this case cost I’m wondering? What will be the U.S cost? Anybody know?


----------



## NYanakiev

vo_obgyn said:


> ^^ I think that you got the one with the D rings but the strap wasn’t included. Maybe the dealer has the strap that goes with it? Maybe they didn’t have the plain one without the D rings so you got this one? How much did this case cost I’m wondering? What will be the U.S cost? Anybody know?



Yep. The dealer didn't even open the package- it was sent to them by Chord direct and sent on to me.


----------



## Mojo ideas

PhilW said:


> They all have D rings, they don't all have the strap included. Depends what option you choose.


No they don’t all have D rings how many times do I have to explain there are two types of case


----------



## dontfeedphils

Mojo ideas said:


> No they don’t all have D rings how many times do I have to explain there are two types of case



One more time, please.


----------



## NYanakiev

Mojo ideas said:


> No they don’t all have D rings how many times do I have to explain there are two types of case



I will also say this one last time- my case has D rings but no strap...


----------



## uzi2

Somebody is making a fool of someone...


----------



## Progisus

A little edgy tone from the manufacturer!


----------



## joshnor713

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> I will also say this one last time- my case has D rings but no strap...


You will have to conclude that your version was just a straightforward packing error.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> You will have to conclude that your version was just a straightforward packing error.


I was going to say the same, whoever makes these for Chord messed up and packed the wrong version of the case in the box.

As long as the buyer is happy, then no problem, if anyone ordered the case with the strap and got the case without the D rings that would have been a pain.  

I wouldn't have minded getting the case with the rings and no strap either, begs the question, why not just make the case with the rings and just include the strap for customers who want it?


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> I was going to say the same, whoever makes these for Chord messed up and packed the wrong version of the case in the box.
> 
> As long as the buyer is happy, then no problem, if anyone ordered the case with the strap and got the case without the D rings that would have been a pain.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded getting the case with the rings and no strap either, begs the question, why not just make the case with the rings and just include the strap for customers who want it?


It is a good question. 

In general in manufacturing the fewest versions of a product which still gives coverage of the relevant market sector is to be preferred. 

Fewer versions results in lowered manufacturing costs and less stock that didn't sell because it was in the wrong configuration. More profit. 

In this instance the designer, @Mojo ideas, clearly decided that the desktop version without rings would be more desirable to that market sector, which is fair enough. 

Any idea either of a design where the rings could detach or snap on and off would not fly, at least not with me. Rings that can detach when you want them to could also detach when you don't want them to 😖


----------



## opienor

I think it´s great there is a version without the D-rings. Just like with the MojoPoly I will use the case solely for protection when travelling, taking it in and out of my bag all the time and the rings would just be in the way. Kudos to Chord for that.


----------



## JulianFP

opienor said:


> I think it´s great there is a version without the D-rings. Just like with the MojoPoly I will use the case solely for protection when travelling, taking it in and out of my bag all the time and the rings would just be in the way. Kudos to Chord for that.



I can see the sense in Chord only putting the D-rings on the one that comes with a strap so that people like you who only want to use it for protection don't get annoyed by unnecessary (to you) D-rings.

Let's face it, whoever is buying these cases has spent about £2,700 on the Hugo2 + 2Go (if they bought them new, maybe somewhat less if they bought second hand or got a good dealer discount) and they probably have at least one pair of very expensive over £1,000 headphones (maybe significantly over) so for someone at this level of the market who wants just the carry case but with D-rings it's hardly going to bankrupt them to pay the extra £10 for the carry case version (the one with D-Rings and a strap) and just throw the strap in a drawer, use it as a skipping rope for a midget, an unconventional neck tie, a battlefield tourniquet  or whatever; the possibilities are endless. The line-up as it is gives everyone maximum choice without Chord needing to have three items on their store to cover all the options rather than two.


----------



## Mojo ideas

MarkParity said:


> I think Chord quietly launched the case options in November last year, I don't know when they were first available though.
> 
> Mine is really 100% desk based at the moment so I went for the one without the shoulder strap to protect it during transport to and from the office. If I ever do take it out I have a shoulder case thing that I will sling it in.


 They have  only been just getting through to retailers recently due to covid and Brexit and the recent extreme weather in Europe and North America. We are looking into the missing strap or wrongly shipped case issue.


----------



## miketlse

Mojo ideas said:


> They have  only been just getting through to retailers recently due to covid and Brexit and the recent extreme weather in Europe and North America. We are looking into the missing strap or wrongly shipped case issue.


Taking an impartial view, it does feel to me like a wrongly shipped case order, then some parties becoming defensive about viewpoints.
Let's accept that as the as:is, and think about the future way forward.
If the *end goal* is similar to 'Hugo 2/2 Go owners shall be able to use their Hugo 2/2 Go systems, whether in desktop or transportable mode', then I see less opportunity for disagreement.
To me, then perhaps all the cases should be offered with the D rings. The second option would be offered as the 'Hugo 2/2 Go' case plus shoulder strap. Maybe a third option where Chord offer the strap alone.
That leaves open the future possibility that Hugo 2/2 Go owners, would have the opportunity to use the Hugo 2/2 Go:

with no strap
with the chord strap
with a different strap, eg with the owners sports strap,  or rucksack strap, or manbag strap, etc.
This suggestion is not intended as a dig at Chord owners, or @Mojo ideas , but rather as exploring how to ensure how all stakeholders can find their needs met.


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> Taking an impartial view, it does feel to me like a wrongly shipped case order, then some parties becoming defensive about viewpoints.
> Let's accept that as the as:is, and think about the future way forward.
> If the *end goal* is similar to 'Hugo 2/2 Go owners shall be able to use their Hugo 2/2 Go systems, whether in desktop or transportable mode', then I see less opportunity for disagreement.
> To me, then perhaps all the cases should be offered with the D rings. The second option would be offered as the 'Hugo 2/2 Go' case plus shoulder strap. Maybe a third option where Chord offer the strap alone.
> ...


----------



## Mojo ideas

I’m sure people would not want D rings on there case if they don’t intend using a strap. So we made two types of case


----------



## NYanakiev

Mojo ideas said:


> I’m sure people would not want D rings on there case if they don’t intend using a strap. So we made two types of case


I certainly didn't want D rings....especially without having a strap. Any chance I can buy the strap separately?


----------



## miketlse

Mojo ideas said:


> I’m sure people would not want D rings on there case if they don’t intend using a strap. So we made two types of case





Mojo ideas said:


> I’m sure people would not want D rings on there case if they don’t intend using a strap. So we made two types of case


Fair enough, I was just trying to explore ideas, about how Chord could satisfy the largest number of owners, without needing to order multiple configurations of case, some of which may only sell in small numbers.


----------



## joshnor713 (Feb 28, 2021)

I think it's fine that Chord has the two options. I'm in the camp that would want it clean and no d-rings. I would never carry my H2 around on a strap. But to each their own 

On another note, wish Chord had had this case launch with the 2Go. Like many others, I have already obtained a case elsewhere. I needed protection for the device and couldn't wait. And I'm not spending another $100 for another case.


----------



## miketlse

joshnor713 said:


> On another note, wish Chord had had this case launch with the 2Go. Like many others, I have already obtained a case elsewhere. I needed protection for the device and couldn't wait. And I'm not spending another $100 for another case.


Totally understandable.
All manufacturers hope that the products (in this case, H2 2Go cases), align with the market needs. I am interested in clarifying if Chord have correctly identified the customer needs, and the distributors have correctly communicated those products to the dealers.


----------



## jonnyt (Feb 28, 2021)

I’ve been away a while so may have missed it but was there ever a solution to the pops and clicks issue?
I never had an issue when using exclusively over WiFi but after months of crappy connection issues I bought another dac for my main room and ran Ethernet cable to both that and my Hugo2go which now lives in my bedroom.
I‘m obviously no longer suffering any connection issues as the unit is permanently connected via Ethernet and plugged into the mains but now I have the pops and clicks all the frikking time, up to once or twice a minute on some tracks.

It must be related to either the ethernet or power cables as when I was exclusively using WiFi and battery power, I never had this problem.


----------



## joshnor713

jonnyt said:


> I’ve been away a while so may have missed it but was there ever a solution to the pops and clicks issue?
> I never had an issue when using exclusively over WiFi but after months of crappy connection issues I bought another dac for my main room and ran Ethernet cable to both that and my Hugo2go which now lives in my bedroom.
> I‘m obviously no longer suffering any connection issues as the unit is permanently connected via Ethernet and plugged into the mains but now I have the pops and clicks all the frikking time, up to once or twice a minute on some tracks.
> 
> It must be related to either the ethernet or power cables as when I was exclusively using WiFi and battery power, I never had this problem.



No, not for those who experience the issue. I recently reached out to Chord Support (Ed) again and was told that, "_a further software revision is under test at the moment for release soon that we believe eliminates any remaining instances of this happening_". However, this is what I was told last August. I can understand the Covid disruption, but man, it's getting to about a year since the 2go launch. I'm pretty disappointed being this is a $1300 device. It should've been caught before release.


----------



## MarkParity

For the pops and clicks issue I do get a few. I even thought I noticed a few when listening to Hugo2's optical source with 2Go plugged in, I've yet to prove this 100% though.

If there are pops and clicks when 2Go is plugged in but using a different input then perhaps the issue is caused by RF or conducted noise into Hugo2 which may explain why its taking Chord a while to fix it. 

I'm confident Chord's engineers will fix it, I'm sure the fix won't come soon enough for some owners though.


----------



## NYanakiev

Hm this wouldn't explain why some have it and others, like me, don't...I sure hope this gets sorted out ASAP.


----------



## uzi2

NYanakiev said:


> Hm this wouldn't explain why some have it and others, like me, don't...I sure hope this gets sorted out ASAP.


It would, as everyone will be subjected to a different level and mix of RF in their individual listening environments.


----------



## SteveHulk

uzi2 said:


> It would, as everyone will be subjected to a different level and mix of RF in their individual listening environments.


It might not explain it if an individual user, using the same RF environment each time they use the device, still experiences variation in the rate of incidence of pops and clicks from one such session to the next. 

I suspect this is happening to me. Often I use the combo while sitting in the same spot in the same park with the 2go playing to itself from an sd card playlist with the phone disconnected. I am always careful to keep the phone far away from the Hugo. 

The pops, while never bad, do vary from day to day. 

I have not tested it extensively but it has seemed to me that in my case at least the pops are worse when the air humidity is low. 

I still do wonder if the pops might be something to do with a static charge buildup or something similar. 

This kind of idea would also go towards explaining the wide variety of user experience on this issue. Some of the devices might simply be more vulnerable than others to such an effect due to minor variations in manufacture.


----------



## JulianFP (Mar 1, 2021)

Maybe just another aspect of the "clicks and pops" issue but is general poor WiFi connectivity with the 2Go a live issue that has been discussed on this forum? Is it better WiFi connection stability that we're hoping to see addressed in an upcoming firmware release?

Previously I used a Chord Mojo/Poly combo connected to my home WiFi and configured exclusively as a Roon endpoint. Initially I had a poor experience with that when Roon would very frequently skip a track part way through and sometimes go skip-crazy and skip 5 or 6 tracks in quick succession without even playing any of them. A firmware update on the Poly mercifully fixed that for me maybe a year or 18 months ago now (I forget exactly when) and my Poly has been pretty much rock solid ever since but after upgrading to a Hugo 2 + 2Go combination about a month ago, connected to exactly the same WiFi network and also set up exclusively as a Roon endpoint, I'm finding myself almost back to the bad old days of my early Poly experience. It's not quite as bad, I've found a place on the arm of my sofa to the left of me that maintains the connection (the device is then about 6 metres from my router) but if I move my Hugo2/2Go to sit on my sofa to the right of me, about an extra 1.2 metres away from the router, it's "skip city" all over again.

The Chord subgroup on the Roon community forums has quite a few people complaining a lot about this issue but I'm wondering whether any Roon users here are also having issues. To me it does seem that Roon is a bit "twitchy" in terms of how it handles even very brief network glitches, e.g. it drops the connection to my endpoint if I move around the house such that I get a mesh handoff between my main router and a repeater, so maybe the "clicks and pops" that a few people here complain about are exactly the same thing as I am seeing, i.e. a very temporary glitch in the data stream that for non-Roon users is perceived as an audio distortion whereas for Roon users, due to Roon's twitchy nature regarding network connectivity, it can cause Roon to completely give up on playing the current track and skip to the next one.

Edit: Just seen your reply Steve. Given you see it playing from the SD card at least in your case it would seem to be not at all related to WiFi connectivity issues.


----------



## NYanakiev

Both Poly and 2Go are absolutely fantastic as Roon endpoints for me. Zero issues. 

The problems I had at the very beginning were rectified by a WiFi router upgrade.


----------



## JulianFP

NYanakiev said:


> Both Poly and 2Go are absolutely fantastic as Roon endpoints for me. Zero issues.
> 
> The problems I had at the very beginning were rectified by a WiFi router upgrade.



Interesting, thanks - although not what I wanted to hear. For me it's definitely "Poly good, 2Go bad" which is so disappointing given the 2Go is the newer model and 2.5x more expensive vs the Poly.

I do actually have an extra wired repeater for my mesh network sitting on my desk right now that I intend to install in my listening room (my living room) but that involves also relocating my main router to maintain an even spread of coverage across my whole apartment and that has prompted a whole rethink on all the network switches and cable routing around my main router so is a work in progress. I hope once I have the extra repeater up and running that will probably fix my issue but really when I'm within 10 metres of my main router (an AmpliFi HD) I wouldn't expect to have any connection issues.

Why oh why do knock-on effects - "if I'm doing this I might as well also tidy up this, that and that" - always seem to make something simple snowball into a much bigger project. Maybe it's just me!

Is yours a single router or do you also have a mesh system? Do you ever "go walkabout" around your home when listening and if so, and if you do have a mesh system, do you ever get Roon stopping playback when a mesh handoff between repeaters/router happens? I don't get skips, I just get the music stopping and sometimes it's deselected the audio zone entirely (maybe thought the brief connectivity loss on mesh handoff was actually the endpoint powering off?) but by the time I sit down again it sees the 2Go so I can simply reselect it and hit play to carry on.

In fairness the above mesh handoff issue isn't 2Go related, I get the same when I am using my iPhone as a Roon endpoint and that is using Roon's own app as the endpoint software, so I do think that Roon/RAAT-protocol could benefit from some improvements in how it handles very brief network glitches such as what I would assume must be a few 100mS at most for a mesh handoff. Anyway, that's an issue for the Roon community forums not here but would be interested to know if anyone does see any glitches with mesh handoffs when listening using Roon.


----------



## NYanakiev

JulianFP said:


> Interesting, thanks - although not what I wanted to hear. For me it's definitely "Poly good, 2Go bad" which is so disappointing given the 2Go is the newer model and 2.5x more expensive vs the Poly.
> 
> I do actually have an extra wired repeater for my mesh network sitting on my desk right now that I intend to install in my listening room (my living room) but that involves also relocating my main router to maintain an even spread of coverage across my whole apartment and that has prompted a whole rethink on all the network switches and cable routing around my main router so is a work in progress. I hope once I have the extra repeater up and running that will probably fix my issue but really when I'm within 10 metres of my main router (an AmpliFi HD) I wouldn't expect to have any connection issues.
> 
> ...


I do walk around my flat with both Mojopoly and Hugo2Go. No, no mesh setup here.

I do have a pretty great router though- 
ASUS RT-AX88U​


----------



## joshnor713

NYanakiev said:


> The problems I had at the very beginning were rectified by a WiFi router upgrade.


Glad it worked for you. I did a router upgrade and the pops/clicks issue still persisted.


----------



## SteveHulk

Is it possible for those experiencing severe pops to do a temporary exchange of the 2go with their dealer and use the substitute 2go in the same way in the same environment? 

If there are variations in the pops in this test then that would cast doubt on the idea that the firmware can fix this as the firmware is identical in all cases.


----------



## NYanakiev

NYanakiev said:


> I do walk around my flat with both Mojopoly and Hugo2Go. No, no mesh setup here.
> 
> I do have a pretty great router though-
> ASUS RT-AX88U​


I should mention that I have never experienced any pops and clicks. 

What I did have is sporadic playback problems that disappeared after the router upgrade.


----------



## JulianFP

NYanakiev said:


> I should mention that I have never experienced any pops and clicks.
> 
> What I did have is sporadic playback problems that disappeared after the router upgrade.


As someone who suffers from arachnophobia I find your router slightly disturbing 😀 - I'm sure it is good though.

I hope I don't end up needing yet another router upgrade. Hopefully adding in an extra repeater at the front of my apartment will at least stop the track skips when I'm sitting down although it will still be a mesh system so unless Roon gets less twitchy about declaring an endpoint offline when it stops seeing it for a few hundred milliseconds I guess that problem will persist with the only solution being switching to a single mega-capable router like you have. Or I could get up less often to go and raid the fridge for beer when I'm listening to music. Nah - that's never going to happen.


----------



## NYanakiev

JulianFP said:


> As someone who suffers from arachnophobia I find your router slightly disturbing 😀 - I'm sure it is good though.
> 
> I hope I don't end up needing yet another router upgrade. Hopefully adding in an extra repeater at the front of my apartment will at least stop the track skips when I'm sitting down although it will still be a mesh system so unless Roon gets less twitchy about declaring an endpoint offline when it stops seeing it for a few hundred milliseconds I guess that problem will persist with the only solution being switching to a single mega-capable router like you have. Or I could get up less often to go and raid the fridge for beer when I'm listening to music. Nah - that's never going to happen.



Haha, it is tad ugly, I gotta admit that!!!


----------



## jonnyt (Mar 1, 2021)

JulianFP said:


> Interesting, thanks - although not what I wanted to hear. For me it's definitely "Poly good, 2Go bad" which is so disappointing given the 2Go is the newer model and 2.5x more expensive vs the Poly.
> 
> I do actually have an extra wired repeater for my mesh network sitting on my desk right now that I intend to install in my listening room (my living room) but that involves also relocating my main router to maintain an even spread of coverage across my whole apartment and that has prompted a whole rethink on all the network switches and cable routing around my main router so is a work in progress. I hope once I have the extra repeater up and running that will probably fix my issue but really when I'm within 10 metres of my main router (an AmpliFi HD) I wouldn't expect to have any connection issues.
> 
> ...


Your issues sound exactly like mine. I tried everything over about 9 months but in the end just gave up and relegated the unit to my bedroom where it can be connected via ethernet.
Every single other roon endpoint on by gigabit wifi mesh network worked seamlessly 100% of the time and I can wander to the furthest reaches without 4k netflix ever buffering but it was a total coin toss every time i turned on the Hugo2go as to whether it would decide to connect or not.
I never dared walk about with it as I would pretty much always lose connection and then have a real hassle getting it to connect again, sometimes involving multiple reinstalls of the apps.
Someone confirmed a few months ago that the wifi chip in the 2go is a dirt-cheap, bargain-basement model and so it can't handle the connection dropping to even 90% without crapping out totally.

Some users here seem to never have wifi issues, presumably they are lucky with their chip performance and general network conditions but for the many of us who have your issues, I'm not sure anyone has ever managed to find a consistent fix.

Good luck.


----------



## sfig

SteveHulk said:


> Is it possible for those experiencing severe pops to do a temporary exchange of the 2go with their dealer and use the substitute 2go in the same way in the same environment?
> 
> If there are variations in the pops in this test then that would cast doubt on the idea that the firmware can fix this as the firmware is identical in all cases.


In my case, the Poly was much more finicky as a Roon endpoint than my 2Go which has been more stable.


----------



## muski

sfig said:


> In my case, the Poly was much more finicky as a Roon endpoint than my 2Go which has been more stable.


Interesting. I had the exact opposite experience. Before I returned my 2Go I tested it right next to the Poly. The Poly had no trouble as a Roon endpoint, while the 2Go dropped constantly (with pops and clicks to boot).


----------



## NYanakiev

muski said:


> Interesting. I had the exact opposite experience. Before I returned my 2Go I tested it right next to the Poly. The Poly had no trouble as a Roon endpoint, while the 2Go dropped constantly (with pops and clicks to boot).


Both Poly and 2Go have been excellent as Roon endpoints for me. 2Go is the better out of the two.


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> Both Poly and 2Go have been excellent as Roon endpoints for me. 2Go is the better out of the two.


This is what I mean by my earlier posts. 

User experiences are so varied that it seems we do not have anywhere near control of all of the various parameters that are involved. 

I think we have to look more widely.


----------



## Salmonad

I bought the 2Go yesterday and am totally regretting it.  I have a great Wifi system and everything in the house works perfectly.  I have spent all day experimenting..even standing directly next to my router.  It is a nightmare.  Will be bringing it back to the trader on Monday.  I am soooo disappointed because I thought I was getting something that absolutely fits the bill.


----------



## miketlse

Vyyy said:


> Have someone heard any news from dealers regarding 2yu shipment?
> 
> Moonaudio writes on webpage that available on march 7 2021. Wondering is it true?


In two days you will know for sure.


----------



## SteveHulk

Salmonad said:


> I bought the 2Go yesterday and am totally regretting it.  I have a great Wifi system and everything in the house works perfectly.  I have spent all day experimenting..even standing directly next to my router.  It is a nightmare.  Will be bringing it back to the trader on Monday.  I am soooo disappointed because I thought I was getting something that absolutely fits the bill.


Before giving up completely might I suggest that you ask for a replacement eg their demo model or an open box and test that in your setup.

If the result is the same that would be interesting, if the result is different that would be VERY interesting.


----------



## sfig

SteveHulk said:


> Before giving up completely might I suggest that you ask for a replacement eg their demo model or an open box and test that in your setup.
> 
> If the result is the same that would be interesting, if the result is different that would be VERY interesting.


I'd second that.  I didn't do anything special and the 2GO worked well as a Roon endpoint right out of the box...unlike the Poly.


----------



## MarkParity

With this little travel router I'm not getting any pops and clicks like I do with my home Wi-Fi setup and my Phone's hotspot connection.

I haven't read the whole thread so I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed variations from a lot to no pops and clicks just by changing Wi-Fi connections.

My PC is connected to the router's LAN connection at the moment, 2Go connection is over is over Wi-Fi and my phone is tethered to the router and providing the mobile data internet connection.

Software running on my PC is Audirvana streaming directly from Qobuz, so simple setup really  but I'm happy because I have a decent wireless connection that I can use with perfect sound quality. The range is limited to downstairs only, probably because the travel router is a short-range Wi-Fi device.

The PC and 2Go are the only two devices connected to this private setup.

The router was only £18 so a bargain really and for the main scenario I use this setup, which is my work office where I have no access to any other network it works great.

I'm happy, for now.


----------



## sfig

MarkParity said:


> With this little travel router I'm not getting any pops and clicks like I do with my home Wi-Fi setup and my Phone's hotspot connection.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread so I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed variations from a lot to no pops and clicks just by changing Wi-Fi connections.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfig

Interesting.  Who makes the travel router you are using?


----------



## MarkParity

sfig said:


> Interesting.  Who makes the travel router you are using?


GL-MT300N-V2 Mini Smart Router, here's the webpage for it. Warning put your sunglasses on. 

GL-MT300N-V2 Mini Smart Router
​


----------



## Salmonad

Salmonad said:


> I bought the 2Go yesterday and am totally regretting it.  I have a great Wifi system and everything in the house works perfectly.  I have spent all day experimenting..even standing directly next to my router.  It is a nightmare.  Will be bringing it back to the trader on Monday.  I am soooo disappointed because I thought I was getting something that absolutely fits the bill.


I got the little Diva to sing!
After experimenting the whole day yesterday...connecting my roon core with LAN cable, reconfiguring, repositioning my network...I was able to get her singing beautifully...now and again she stutters but rarely, as long as I am in range of ca. 6m of a transmitter.  She doesn‘t like to be disturbed by different wifi networks in the house, so I turned them all off and have everything running on one.
If I take care of her needs, she makes me really happy.  I‘m hoping her needs will lessen in the future.


----------



## Stourmead

MarkParity said:


> GL-MT300N-V2 Mini Smart Router, here's the webpage for it. Warning put your sunglasses on.
> 
> GL-MT300N-V2 Mini Smart Router
> ​


That actually melted my screen! 👌


----------



## ubs28 (Mar 8, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> With this little travel router I'm not getting any pops and clicks like I do with my home Wi-Fi setup and my Phone's hotspot connection.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread so I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed variations from a lot to no pops and clicks just by changing Wi-Fi connections.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the thing is, I can stream 2160p movies in 7.1 surround sound via DLNA / UPnP to my Samsung 4K TV without any glitches, so I don't think there is anything wrong with my router since the 2GO uses very little bandwidth (It is just 2-channel audio).

You can try to fix it yourself by expermenting with different routers to get lucky, but I think Chord should fix this in their firmware themselves.

I do suspect that the super outdated low quality Wifi in the 2GO could also play a role here. The main difference with my Samsung 4K TV is, is that it can actually utilise my 10Gbit/s high-speed network, which the 2GO cannot (which is why I find it a bit silly to buy an other router since the 2GO cannot utilize the speed of my network in the first place).


----------



## MarkParity

ubs28 said:


> You can try to fix it yourself by expermenting with different routers to get lucky, but I think Chord should fix this in their firmware themselves.


100% agree with you there. I hope they pull their fingers out and fix it already.

I got the little travel router to be able to easily connect to the 2Go in the office where I don't have any other accessible Wi-Fi other than my phone's hotspot, using the phone's hotspot depletes the battery quicker and shortens its life due to constantly having to recharge it.

The fact that I don't get any pops and clicks when using the travel router is a welcome bonus.


----------



## gto88

MarkParity said:


> 100% agree with you there. I hope they pull their fingers out and fix it already.
> 
> I got the little travel router to be able to easily connect to the 2Go in the office where I don't have any other accessible Wi-Fi other than my phone's hotspot, using the phone's hotspot depletes the battery quicker and shortens its life due to constantly having to recharge it.
> 
> The fact that I don't get any pops and clicks when using the travel router is a welcome bonus.


maybe it is because the travel router is used only by 2GO in your case?


----------



## MarkParity

gto88 said:


> maybe it is because the travel router is used only by 2GO in your case?


Could be, also the travel router I'm using is only 802.11bgn


----------



## Mark S

Salmonad said:


> I bought the 2Go yesterday and am totally regretting it.  I have a great Wifi system and everything in the house works perfectly.  I have spent all day experimenting..even standing directly next to my router.  It is a nightmare.  Will be bringing it back to the trader on Monday.  I am soooo disappointed because I thought I was getting something that absolutely fits the bill.


Try it wired as a test first. 2Go is extremely WiFi finicky.


----------



## gto88

Firmware should be regularly update since new version has so many issues.
Software like Windows has many regular updates every year.
Chord should take this seriously for customers like us.


----------



## mammal

For those with Hugo2go, how much does the leather case (covering both Hugo and 2go) affect the wifi signal? I know some people have wifi issues even without the case, while for others it works fine. Wondering if the case let's signal get through. Thanks!


----------



## NYanakiev

mammal said:


> For those with Hugo2go, how much does the leather case (covering both Hugo and 2go) affect the wifi signal? I know some people have wifi issues even without the case, while for others it works fine. Wondering if the case let's signal get through. Thanks!


Doesn't affect it at all.


----------



## PhilW

mammal said:


> For those with Hugo2go, how much does the leather case (covering both Hugo and 2go) affect the wifi signal? I know some people have wifi issues even without the case, while for others it works fine. Wondering if the case let's signal get through. Thanks!


2.4ghz travels through leather quite easily so it wouldn't affect the signal.


----------



## mammal

Thank you, both, for the confirmation about the leather case.

So I have been testing the Demo unit I just received. I did factory reset, updated firmware to the latest version (1.0.3) and connected it to a 2.4 Ghz (VHT40) radio. Mind you, no other device was connected to this radio, I live in a house in the middle of nowhere (so WiFi pollution from other access points is at zero) and 2go is in clear sight of the access point (3m distance).

Unfortunately, after a couple of minutes I got a dropout. So I tried changing the radio width from VHT40 to 20, which should be better for 2go if it uses 20MHz channel width. And again, a couple of minutes later, I got a dropout. I tried using Roon, as well as Airplay, in both situations I get dropouts. What is weird is that if I log on my router management console, I see 2go connected no issues. Attaching some screenshots for reference. You can see there that the channel is not utilised at all (3% in fact) so I don't think it is because of my Access Point setup (it works with all of my other devices, as others have mentioned on this forum).

*My advice to others considering this device would be, ask for a loaner/demo to try it in your home environment.* I really thought with my setup it would work, but it does not. For those who have no issues at all (or use RJ45 only) I am happy for you, please don't take this post as a bashing on the product, just my impressions of 2go in my particular setup.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Calfredo826

Does anybody know where I can buy the new Hugo 2go leather case and get it shipped in the US?


----------



## Vyyy

Are there people who preordered 2Yu? Any news from your dealers?


----------



## PANURUS (Mar 12, 2021)

The last info in Belgium was the 3 december.
I'm starting to believe that Chord should contact a software exorcist because they are no longer in the bad luck stage.

@MarkParity
Thank you for the info about the GL. I found one for 32 euro.
Perfect for Qobuz at 192 khz.
The GL uses the same WIFI chanel that my modem Netgear.
It replaces the devolo in my living room and my auditorium.
I use it with a power bank.


----------



## MarkParity

PANURUS said:


> The last info in Belgium was the 3 december.
> I'm starting to believe that Chord should contact a software exorcist because they are no longer in the bad luck stage.
> 
> @MarkParity
> ...


Its a handy little device I also use it for steaming to my pair of Megablast speakers in the office too when there is no one else about. Alexa play "whatever I want to listen to" on Megablast works great.


----------



## SteveHulk

This thread is like the Dead Parrot - not moving because "it is all shagged out after an exceptionally long squawk."


----------



## NYanakiev

Or everyone is just busy using their 2Gos- like I am


----------



## Salmonad

Also loving my 2go...although she‘s a little Diva.  As long as I see to her needs (WiFi signal, i.e. distance to Wifi Station) then she‘s happy.  I‘m now looking into upgrading my Ether-C Flow 1.1 to.....?????....perhaps a ZMF Verite Closed???


----------



## NYanakiev

Salmonad said:


> Also loving my 2go...although she‘s a little Diva.  As long as I see to her needs (WiFi signal, i.e. distance to Wifi Station) then she‘s happy.  I‘m now looking into upgrading my Ether-C Flow 1.1 to.....?????....perhaps a ZMF Verite Closed???


Grab a Focal Utopia- sounds wonderful with Hugo 2Go.


----------



## gto88

If they can roll out a new firmware to solve existing problem experienced, 2GO might sell better than it is now.
I like it, but the MPD server issue is hard to swallow.


----------



## NYanakiev

To be perfectly honest, I have zero complaints. Roon endpoint bit works fabulously well, as does DLNA playback. 
I don't use any other playback methods so your mileage may vary. As it clearly does for some...


----------



## Salmonad

NYanakiev said:


> To be perfectly honest, I have zero complaints. Roon endpoint bit works fabulously well, as does DLNA playback.
> I don't use any other playback methods so your mileage may vary. As it clearly does for some...


I use roon as well (since a month).  Are you upscaling to 192kHz and then sending it to the 2Go?


----------



## Salmonad

NYanakiev said:


> Grab a Focal Utopia- sounds wonderful with Hugo 2Go.


Have you tried the ZMF Verite Closed?   I am getting the Verite Closed on loan to listen to at the end of April.  The Utopia I‘ve tried at my dealers and I was impressed.  The price and the fact that they are not closed (....the wife....) is putting me off though


----------



## NYanakiev

Nope- not into upscaling. Also not tried the VC- too big for my liking.


----------



## KHADIS

Did anyone hear anything about the 2yu ?


----------



## paulgc

KHADIS said:


> Did anyone hear anything about the 2yu ?


Yes… it is 2late


----------



## NYanakiev

Had to get a temporary router, while my expensive ASUS is being repaired. Guess what? Roon endpoint capability is utter rubbish now with constant playback interruptions. 
I now understand why so many refer to 2Go as having an underwhelming Wifi chip.


----------



## KHADIS

paulgc said:


> Yes… it is 2late


Yes I'am waiting now for over 1 Year. To get the Hugo 2GO to run !


----------



## Infoseeker (Mar 20, 2021)

I have no problems with my 2go. Other than it seems to not be found at first; goes to standby or something.

I have to reset the 2go module quickly for it to be discovered by MConnect whenever I sit down to listen.


----------



## SteveHulk

paulgc said:


> Yes… it is 2late


Perhaps even not 2b? 😐


----------



## PhilW

SteveHulk said:


> Perhaps even not 2b? 😐



That is the question. 🙂


----------



## SteveHulk

On the subject of the 2yu, joking aside, the horrendously delayed release will have a knock-on effect on the hugo 2 and 2go range. 

The 2yu will have to have usb b micro inputs to fit the 2go outputs. This means that an updated version of the 2go (3go?) will still have to have usb b micro outputs as well or the 2yus will be made obsolete. Because the 2go is stuck with usb b micro outputs then any Hugo 2 (3?) upgrade will be stuck with usb b micro inputs as well. 

In short, undesirable as they are, the Hugo range will be saddled with usb b micro for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Infoseeker

SteveHulk said:


> On the subject of the 2yu, joking aside, the horrendously delayed release will have a knock-on effect on the hugo 2 and 2go range.
> 
> The 2yu will have to have usb b micro inputs to fit the 2go outputs. This means that an updated version of the 2go (3go?) will still have to have usb b micro outputs as well or the 2yus will be made obsolete. Because the 2go is stuck with usb b micro outputs then any Hugo 2 (3?) upgrade will be stuck with usb b micro inputs as well.
> 
> In short, undesirable as they are, the Hugo range will be saddled with usb b micro for the foreseeable future.


Or a Hugo 3 already has the capabilities built-in without a 2go.


----------



## paulgc

SteveHulk said:


> On the subject of the 2yu, joking aside, the horrendously delayed release will have a knock-on effect on the hugo 2 and 2go range.
> 
> The 2yu will have to have usb b micro inputs to fit the 2go outputs. This means that an updated version of the 2go (3go?) will still have to have usb b micro outputs as well or the 2yus will be made obsolete. Because the 2go is stuck with usb b micro outputs then any Hugo 2 (3?) upgrade will be stuck with usb b micro inputs as well.
> 
> In short, undesirable as they are, the Hugo range will be saddled with usb b micro for the foreseeable future.


Good observations. Yes my 2late… was joking. However I did pay for one when announce. Waited 6+ months and my great dealer happily refunded. Now a year has gone by. Do love the H2 2go combo. Roon Ethernet on the desk or Hotspot when mobile. Been a ride… Poly… 2go. Frustrating but great kit.


----------



## SteveHulk

Infoseeker said:


> Or a Hugo 3 already has the capabilities built-in without a 2go.


The advantage of the current modular design is that it can be bought into piecemeal so easing the financial pain. I'm sure this policy has boosted sales considerably for Chord. 

The design also allows Chord to sidestep immediate competition with the likes of A&K etc as the Hugo 2go can be presented as a different animal. 

A Hugo 3 of the sort you describe would cost north of £3k all of which would need to be found immediately.


----------



## MarkParity

The reason for the delayed launch of the 2yu will be covid. Chord are struggling to supply existing stuff in a timely manor and running on a much reduced staffing level.

A lot of people (not saying this is the case at Chord cos I have no evidence) are enjoying "working from home" and being furloughed too much IMHO, I know this from my experience, this is for many different personal reasons I'm sure, not just the obvious ones.

As the UK has a good vaccine rollout I'm sure this will get better soon and hopefully Chord will catch up with orders and we can have a late summer early autumn 2yu release.


----------



## NYanakiev

NYanakiev said:


> Had to get a temporary router, while my expensive ASUS is being repaired. Guess what? Roon endpoint capability is utter rubbish now with constant playback interruptions.
> I now understand why so many refer to 2Go as having an underwhelming Wifi chip.


Aaand we are, somehow, back to normal.
I suppose the wifi gods are in a good mood this fine Sunday morning


----------



## HeavenlyD (Mar 21, 2021)

NYanakiev said:


> Aaand we are, somehow, back to normal.
> I suppose the wifi gods are in a good mood this fine Sunday morning


I bet you are a relieved man this morning, and thanks for all the help So far Along with a couple of other members who have helped me on this Chord journey.
Yesterday I popped into Maidstone obviously the home of Chord to check up on our Apple store there, as we like so many affected with COVID have had to shut around 30 stores from Exeter all the way up to Inverness, including our store in Selfridges. We also shut all our Bang & Olufsen stores around London, as well as our Harrods level. 5 technology department selling most high end audio gear.
This leads onto the understanding of the challenges I can see Chord facing with supply.
If it’s anything like Apple, and the other brands we supply, in 10 years of working with the Apple, it’s been horrific.
Minimal supply of iPad or Airpod Max into mainstream distribution to fulfill the desire in over 3 months and I could have sold everything supplied to me.
Brexit challenges have multiplied this issue by 10, so I Personally understand the radio silence from Chord and Matt Bartlett, because I think all their projected supply strategy has gone out the window briefly, delays in single components can put back launch of product months, it’s a catalyst effect. I think working with consumers although I deal with business supply, people focus on the negatives of a brand not always the positives, and I get that. We are not interested in the challenges, we just want our product, but companies can’t always disclose why they can’t supply it, and it causes upset.
All in all, I think they are a solid brand, well run, incredibly diligent on quality and I’m sure have a very exciting roadmap of product for the next 3 years.
This headphone journey is all new to me, i Literally bought my first pair before Christmas, some Diana V2, and Diana Phi, and a Burson conductor 3XR. I’ve pretty much changed the whole lot in the last month, sold them for a Focal Arche and some Utopias, and now I need a portable solution for working in the garden this coming summer, so I’ve been looking for an additional source as dragging the Arche under an umbrella on the patio just doesn’t seem to cut it.
After great advice I went to RicherSounds in Maidstone and picked up a Hugo2 yesterda, I know the guys there and head office really well and they always support me well,
I’ve also ordered the 2Go and case which I will get in about a week.
Ive read the negatives on here but am hoping the positives will outweigh them, and this will be a stellar combination to give me some great sounds during summer without having to worry about a wired connection. Im so used to Usb-C it is a shame on the connection as mentioned previously, but this Hugo2 journey for Chord I’m sure started 5 maybe 6 years ago on paper so understand it with the limitations of space at the time.
Hugo3 with internal streaming capabilities seems a natural progression, but I can’t see this happening until sales start to tail off for other competitor products on the market.


----------



## JulianFP

An update on my experiences with the 2Go, previously very negative. Sitting on my sofa in my listening position if I placed my 2Go/Hugo2 to the left of me, hence about 6m from my main Amplifi HD router, it worked perfectly without any dropouts but if I placed it to the right of me, hence about 8m from my main router, it skipped tracks maybe every other minute. I just got round to adding an additional hard-wired Amplifi HD repeater to my mesh network (which previously had been main repeater plus a single repeater right at the back of my apartment and way away from my listening/living room). Problem now solved. My 2G0/Hugo 2 never drops signal now and I can even roam around the house and it actually handles mesh handoffs better than my iPhone 12 Pro Max does when I run the Roon Remote app on that to use it as an endpoint driving Bluetooth-paired headphones.

I find it curious that I get better performance on the 2Go using Chord's implementation of a Roon endpoint (i.e. code written, I assume, by Chord or a Chord subcontractor) than I do when I use Roon's own implementation of a Roon endpoint where Roon software developers presumably wrote that code themselves. I suppose maybe the difference might be down to a hardware issue since the iPhone can support more than just 2.4GHz. Perhaps my AmpliFi HD mesh setup has a bit more latency when doing a mesh handoff for a device that is on something other than 2.4GHz which causes Roon to skip tracks or even think the endpoint (the iPhone) has dropped off the network entirely. If that's true then, now that I've added another repeater to strengthen my mesh, it's actually an advantage in my setup that the 2Go is always on 2.4GHz. Whatever the reason I'm now a happy 2Go user.


----------



## HeavenlyD (Mar 21, 2021)

Julian I’m hearing you on this.
I have a full Ubiquiti mesh set up and 57 devices connected within the home.
I’ve set up a dedicated WiFi for 2.4ghz only for all my connected devices, my controllers for all my fish tank app’s, my garage and most importantly my Bowers and Wilkins Formation set up. I spent a week on the phone with them   Fault finding after so many people were struggling to keep devices connected and to be honest I nearly shipped the lot back.
We realised they only work off 2.4ghz for the duo’s and wedge “but” mesh in 5ghz and because of this if the WiFi try’s to automatically connect on 5ghz it all falls flat. Unless you can actually monitor them, you wouldn’t know as the app doesn’t tell you, so you need to force them to find 2.4ghz only.
So now it’s set to 2.4ghz only on the Ubiquiti user portal and I’ve never had an issue, the same as I shall set up the 2Go. I’ve always struggled with WiFi in my house and eventually had the same set up as our stores have and find Ubiquiti dynamite, with a good 200mbps download speed in most areas now.
Ring doorbell is another one that struggles with 5ghz, it’s solid in 2.4ghz, but 5ghz is always an issue.


----------



## jonnyt

Infoseeker said:


> I have no problems with my 2go. Other than it seems to not be found at first; goes to standby or something.
> 
> I have to reset the 2go module quickly for it to be discovered by MConnect whenever I sit down to listen.


The fact that you say there are no problems while also saying that you have to reconnect the app every time shows how low are expectations are for the Hugo2go.
Can you imagine saying: “Yep, I have no issues with my new iPhone, well, except for having to re-enter my apartment wifi password every time I want to go online...“


----------



## jonnyt

Also I noticed a new problem with my unit since leaving it permanently plugged in.
Whenever I listen to it, after switching it off, the on/off switch glows bright white, which I believe means it’s recharging?
I have to cover the unit with a book or something otherwise its like having a light on on the bedside as we try to sleep. By morning the light has always gone out again.

My understanding is that the unit should be in desktop mode as it is permanently plugged into the mains and so there should never be lights shining when it is switched off as it should never need to recharge?
Am I missing something?


----------



## mammal

*Public service announcement*

Was at my local dealer today to pick up Abyss Diana V2, when he told me that they will be increasing price for all Chord products by 5%. This is to compensate for a price increase they see from the Chord dealership network. I don't see a point in him trying to mislead me, as I wasn't there to buy a Chord device in the first place (bought Hugo 2 from them a month ago).

So if you are thinking to buy anything Chord, consider doing it now! Unsure if this affects direct purchase from Chord, but worth calling your local dealer to ask about their upcoming prices. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## gto88

jonnyt said:


> Also I noticed a new problem with my unit since leaving it permanently plugged in.
> Whenever I listen to it, after switching it off, the on/off switch glows bright white, which I believe means it’s recharging?
> I have to cover the unit with a book or something otherwise its like having a light on on the bedside as we try to sleep. By morning the light has always gone out again.
> 
> ...


+1, I notice the same. And would like an answer too.


----------



## dontfeedphils

gto88 said:


> +1, I notice the same. And would like an answer too.



If we're talking about the Hugo 2 charge light being on, this has been addressed in the past.  Desktop mode was intended to be used with the device plugged in and turned on 24/7, not just plugged in 24/7.


----------



## NYanakiev

Yup. Don't switch anything off. Simple as that


----------



## gto88

NYanakiev said:


> Yup. Don't switch anything off. Simple as that


However, Chord comment otherwise, see this post in Hugo2 thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...fficial-thread.831345/page-1327#post-16239563


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Anyone recommend a classical radio station that will work from Go Figure?


----------



## Rob Watts

jonnyt said:


> Also I noticed a new problem with my unit since leaving it permanently plugged in.
> Whenever I listen to it, after switching it off, the on/off switch glows bright white, which I believe means it’s recharging?
> I have to cover the unit with a book or something otherwise its like having a light on on the bedside as we try to sleep. By morning the light has always gone out again.
> 
> ...


Whilst in desktop mode, the voltage on the battery is reduced, as the batteries reliability is affected with a constant 24/7 high charging voltage. But the downside to this is the battery charge level is reduced. So when you turn it off, the battery is charged to 100%, then the battery is disconnected from the charger, so the battery no longer sees the high voltage. Both modes of operation is OK for the battery, as the 100% value is still safe - it's just you don't want it for 24/7.


----------



## ecva

Caved in. So far so good. Running on wireless network, Roon server running on a Synology NAS. No dropouts yet. As a test, I also did fire up my LS50W speakers playing on Roon and both have been playing flawlessly so far. Very happy with this.  






Really the first time running MQA stuff, is my signal path okay? Or do I need to tweak anything else?


----------



## gto88

ecva said:


> Caved in. So far so good. Running on wireless network, Roon server running on a Synology NAS. No dropouts yet. As a test, I also did fire up my LS50W speakers playing on Roon and both have been playing flawlessly so far. Very happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Really the first time running MQA stuff, is my signal path okay? Or do I need to tweak anything else?


wow, i have never thought of using tablet stand for Hugo2go, good idea! I have to get one of that.


----------



## ecva

gto88 said:


> wow, i have never thought of using tablet stand for Hugo2go, good idea! I have to get one of that.


Not sure if you noticed but i did cut 2 pieces of foam to make the hugo fit. The clamps on this stand is too big. I'm not complaining as the foams might be another protection for it.


----------



## NovaFlyer

ecva said:


> Not sure if you noticed but i did cut 2 pieces of foam to make the hugo fit. The clamps on this stand is too big. I'm not complaining as the foams might be another protection for it.


Regardless of the foam inserts, great ingenuity


----------



## gto88

ecva said:


> Not sure if you noticed but i did cut 2 pieces of foam to make the hugo fit. The clamps on this stand is too big. I'm not complaining as the foams might be another protection for it.


I see it, but I didn't kow that you added it,  Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Widell

ecva said:


> Caved in. So far so good. Running on wireless network, Roon server running on a Synology NAS. No dropouts yet. As a test, I also did fire up my LS50W speakers playing on Roon and both have been playing flawlessly so far. Very happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Really the first time running MQA stuff, is my signal path okay? Or do I need to tweak anything else?


Where did you get the stand?


----------



## ecva

Widell said:


> Where did you get the stand?


So I am not from the US and I got it locally here. But I did look at amazon and this looks very similar to what I bought: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KK1CMWH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_8AEEV862C01CXBJGQRHE

Again, I have to reiterate that I did put foams to make it fit. If you can find a more suitable clamp the better.


----------



## sfig

ecva said:


> So I am not from the US and I got it locally here. But I did look at amazon and this looks very similar to what I bought: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KK1CMWH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_8AEEV862C01CXBJGQRHE
> 
> Again, I have to reiterate that I did put foams to make it fit. If you can find a more suitable clamp the better.


Thank you for the link.  I just ordered one.


----------



## surfgeorge

Widell said:


> Where did you get the stand?


I found it also on Aliexpress on sale:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000918825106.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5e134c4dvcJiOh
Comes with 2 clamps, but even the smaller one is min 111mm vs the Hugo's 100mm width.


----------



## miketlse

ecva said:


> So I am not from the US and I got it locally here. But I did look at amazon and this looks very similar to what I bought: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KK1CMWH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_8AEEV862C01CXBJGQRHE
> 
> Again, I have to reiterate that I did put foams to make it fit. If you can find a more suitable clamp the better.


I think that you are ok.
With covid I work a lot from home, so I use 3 lamical stands for phone, Ipad, and tablet, and experience no problems. Many stands seem to be similar, so users will probably choose using criteria such as cost, shipping time. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NDMRP2J


----------



## sfig

surfgeorge said:


> I found it also on Aliexpress on sale:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000918825106.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5e134c4dvcJiOh
> Comes with 2 clamps, but even the smaller one is min 111mm vs the Hugo's 100mm width.


We will still need the foam I think.


----------



## miketlse

sfig said:


> We will still need the foam I think.


I have no problems with foam.
There are a lot of generic phone/tablet stands, so if anyone works from home during covid, it is easy to find a stand that is functional, robust, cheap etc.
If the stand is the 'solution', that still leaves the opportunity to tailor the solution by adding 'foam or other absorber'.


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 25, 2021)

I was wondering inf the clicks and pops issue had been solved by now. Still however, as I would only likely use SD-card playback, £1000 is a too much. I am happy with any attached device file-source, and never heard anything different between sources myself yet.

Would be nice to have a single unit though.

(Am still hoping for a cheaper SD-card payback only module. Wasting my time wishful thinking though.)


----------



## ecva (Mar 25, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I think that you are ok.
> With covid I work a lot from home, so I use 3 lamical stands for phone, Ipad, and tablet, and experience no problems. Many stands seem to be similar, so users will probably choose using criteria such as cost, shipping time.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NDMRP2J


I agree this will work. I was thinking about this kind of mount too but figured the hugo will not be able to fit the curve since these are designed for tablets and cellphones which are a lot slimmer. I guess you can further bend it? I also looked at the mobile stands but the clamps are a lot smaller and would probably be not as robust as the ones for tablets.

I like putting it in a stand for heat dissipation. If chord will put out an official stand like this I would probably buy one.


----------



## joshnor713

GreenBow said:


> I was wondering inf the clicks and pops issue had been solved by now.


It has not. Well, maybe the last firmware update did help some people, but there are still people (like myself) still getting it. Chord has said that another crack at it is coming, but their next firmware update is taking a while, citing Covid-related setbacks.


----------



## Mark S

GreenBow said:


> I was wondering inf the clicks and pops issue had been solved by now. Still however, as I would only likely use SD-card playback, £1000 is a too much. I am happy with any attached device file-source, and never heard anything different between sources myself yet.
> 
> Would be nice to have a single unit though.
> 
> (Am still hoping for a cheaper SD-card payback only module. Wasting my time wishful thinking though.)



For that proposed use case, why not just use an appropriate DAP as transport for the Hugo2?


----------



## ecva (Mar 26, 2021)

joshnor713 said:


> It has not. Well, maybe the last firmware update did help some people, but there are still people (like myself) still getting it. Chord has said that another crack at it is coming, but their next firmware update is taking a while, citing Covid-related setbacks.


I may be one of the lucky few to not have encountered clicks and pops during playback.  I did however get some drops in some tracks, I am not sure though if it is because of my internet not being able to load the tidal tracks on time (I did not notice the drops when I am playing my library tracks).  I am however hopeful that Chord continues to put out firmware updates to resolve some of the issues some folks have been encountering.  I would also like to be able to turn off the 2go when I turn off the hugo 2 using the remote even when it's plugged in all the time.

On another note, I did not like that the USB is sticking out on the side so I bought a right-angle USB adapter. It works. But others please do chime in if you think this is a bad idea. Also flipped my stand to how it was intended to be used. Looks a lot cleaner now


----------



## surfgeorge

I am considering getting a 2Go for my H2, but even after reading quite a bit I am not sure about 2 things:

SQ: how much of a difference does the 2Go make?
I had the best experience with Toslink from a MBP - does the 2Go sound as good or even better?

Usability/control: how to use without ROON?
I have been reading quite a bit but the operating concept without Roon is not clear to me.
How do you control playback from the SD cards and how do you control Tidal or internet radio?
Is it possible to try the software before actually getting the 2Go?

I use a Raspberry Pi with Allo Digione Pro connected to my CHORD 2Qute in the stereo rig, with a Squeezebox/LMS software, controlling it from the phone via the iPeng App.
That works very well. Is it possible to use a similar, free solution with the 2Go?


----------



## ecva

surfgeorge said:


> I am considering getting a 2Go for my H2, but even after reading quite a bit I am not sure about 2 things:
> 
> SQ: how much of a difference does the 2Go make?
> I had the best experience with Toslink from a MBP - does the 2Go sound as good or even better?
> ...


To be honest, when I started playing around with the 2go, I was disappointed because playing tracks from my NAS proved to be more difficult than it should be. It was not my intention to use the SD card to begin with, I just wanted a way to do away with using my laptop with the hugo 2. I tried Tidal next, I liked it as it sounded really good but then again, there was no direct link to 2go that I know of. Alas, my 2go came with a voucher for Roon. Installed the Roon server in my NAS, fired it up and it worked seamlessly with 2go. Now I am considering the lifetime subscription for Roon after my 2 month trial expires. It was sooo easy and I now have my library and Tidal in one app.

As for the sound quality, I honestly do not hear a difference between using the hugo with 2go vs usb, but I probably do not have golden ears like others.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ecva said:


> To be honest, when I started playing around with the 2go, I was disappointed because playing tracks from my NAS proved to be more difficult than it should be. It was not my intention to use the SD card to begin with, I just wanted a way to do away with using my laptop with the hugo 2. I tried Tidal next, I liked it as it sounded really good but then again, there was no direct link to 2go that I know of. Alas, my 2go came with a voucher for Roon. Installed the Roon server in my NAS, fired it up and it worked seamlessly with 2go. Now I am considering the lifetime subscription for Roon after my 2 month trial expires. It was sooo easy and I now have my library and Tidal in one app.
> 
> As for the sound quality, I honestly do not hear a difference between using the hugo with 2go vs usb, but I probably do not have golden ears like others.



Roon really is a game changer when it comes to integrating new hardware into your ecosystem and combining local files with streaming services.  Well worth the subscription fee.


----------



## ecva

Okay. So I am now getting more drops and skips in Roon using Tidal. Maybe I spoke too soon.  The weird part is if I am only playing music from my library, no drops or skips at all. I tried playing Roon and Tidal on my phone and I am not getting any drops and skips with the same tracks. I am so confused as to what's happening here. So add me to one of those wishing Chord would release a new firmware.


----------



## mammal

ecva said:


> I am now getting more drops and skips in Roon using Tidal


Worth mentioning is that I am also getting (as of a couple of days) more and more skips/sudden next song/drops from Roon using Tidal and I am USB connected to HTT2, so not using 2Go, maybe Roon/Tidal has an issue?


----------



## ecva

mammal said:


> Worth mentioning is that I am also getting (as of a couple of days) more and more skips/sudden next song/drops from Roon using Tidal and I am USB connected to HTT2, so not using 2Go, maybe Roon/Tidal has an issue?


Thank you. I do hope that's the case.


----------



## sfig

dontfeedphils said:


> Roon really is a game changer when it comes to integrating new hardware into your ecosystem and combining local files with streaming services.  Well worth the subscription fee.


Agreed.  The convenience factor is really valuable to me, enough so that I converted to a lifetime subscription awhile back.


----------



## beemarman (Mar 26, 2021)

ecva said:


> Okay. So I am now getting more drops and skips in Roon using Tidal. Maybe I spoke too soon.  The weird part is if I am only playing music from my library, no drops or skips at all. I tried playing Roon and Tidal on my phone and I am not getting any drops and skips with the same tracks. I am so confused as to what's happening here. So add me to one of those wishing Chord would release a new firmware.


When using Roon with 2Go you need to hardwire the network cable in order to avoid dropouts. I had to get a dedicated Acess Point just for the 2Go and that seems to work well in my house. The wifi on the 2Go is rubbish, even with the best wifi setup it's still not the best.


----------



## mammal

sfig said:


> The convenience factor is really valuable to me


I wish Roon supported being online outside of my house though. Since playlists do not sync back to Tidal / Qobuz, whenever I am not at home, I can't listen to my selection. Else than that, a perfect product!


----------



## Daniel Johnston

mammal said:


> I wish Roon supported being online outside of my house though. Since playlists do not sync back to Tidal / Qobuz, whenever I am not at home, I can't listen to my selection. Else than that, a perfect product!


Works fine over VPN. Currently listening to my Roon core running on a QNAP NAS in my office on my MacBook Pro. I'm currently going through a playlist of 5000 tracks. When I leave for the day and come back, the playlist resumes where it left off. While not officially supported, it works well. It's also not terribly difficult to set up. 

I highly doubt you'll see an implementation of Roon remotely any time soon. Given that a majority of household upload speeds are very slow and multiple networks are involved, I can't see Roon being able to provide a reasonable experience without transcoding or compressing the audio.


----------



## mammal

Daniel Johnston said:


> Works fine over VPN.


I thought of this too, thanks for confirming it works! Another way would be to set up Roon Core on a VM perhaps, like AWS or GCP.



Daniel Johnston said:


> Given that a majority of household upload speeds


Depends where you live, bigger cities in Switzerland are rocking 10gbps, the rest is at 1gbps, but I get your point!


----------



## supervisor

mammal said:


> I wish Roon supported being online outside of my house though. Since playlists do not sync back to Tidal / Qobuz, whenever I am not at home, I can't listen to my selection. Else than that, a perfect product!



solution is to just keep the playlists on Tidal/Qobuz natively


----------



## mammal

supervisor said:


> solution is to just keep the playlists on Tidal/Qobuz natively


Which is not easy to do if you use Roon as the front end. Playlists created with Roon aren't synced to Tidal/Qobuz, so one would need to use those to manage their library and utilize Roon just as a player. So not a great user equipment in my opinion.


----------



## ubs28

Did anyone got the official Chord case with straps correctly? I heard a funny story from someone who ordered a case for his 2Go + Hugo 2. Chord seems to be putting the wrong cases in their boxes.

In the box, the straps were included but the case was the regular case (on which you cannot put the straps on). And his replacement case, had the exact same problem. He got told by his dealer that he has to wait an indefinite time as Chord cannot give an estimate when they will ship the correct case that supports the straps.

Did anyone here got the same issue as he did with the official Chord cases?


----------



## SteveHulk (Mar 27, 2021)

ubs28 said:


> Did anyone got the official Chord case with straps correctly? I heard a funny story from someone who ordered a case for his 2Go + Hugo 2. Chord seems to be putting the wrong cases in their boxes.
> 
> In the box, the straps were included but the case was the regular case (on which you cannot put the straps on). And his replacement case, had the exact same problem. He got told by his dealer that he has to wait an indefinite time as Chord cannot give an estimate when they will ship the correct case that supports the straps.
> 
> Did anyone here got the same issue as he did with the official Chord cases?


I heard from one of my dealers that they ordered some cases with no straps and indeed there were no straps. All the cases they received, nevertheless, had the D rings to which a strap would attach.

There have been some mix-ups, it seems.

Probably not surprising, given the current global crisis.


----------



## ubs28

SteveHulk said:


> I heard from one of my dealers that they ordered some cases with no straps and indeed there were no straps. All the cases they received, nevertheless, had the D rings to which a strap would attach.
> 
> There have been some mix-ups, it seems.



Looks like it. Hope he doesn't get an "open box" case that one of your dealer has, since he paid for a brand new one.


----------



## SteveHulk

ubs28 said:


> Looks like it. Hope he doesn't get an "open box" case that one of your dealer has, since he paid for a brand new one.


I have a case and the box it came in opens easily with no seals broken or damage done to the packing.

If a dealer had two boxes, one containing a strap when it shouldn't, and the other not containing a strap when it should, I would think it perverse to send the two boxes back to Chord rather than just transferring the strap from one box to the other 🙂


----------



## Daniel Johnston

mammal said:


> I thought of this too, thanks for confirming it works! Another way would be to set up Roon Core on a VM perhaps, like AWS or GCP.
> 
> 
> Depends where you live, bigger cities in Switzerland are rocking 10gbps, the rest is at 1gbps, but I get your point!


I should add  “in the US” to the lousy upload speeds. I’m running 100 Mbps download and 10 Mbps upload. You’d think that’s plenty of headroom for hi res. It’s not. I can’t reliably stream over CD quality without skips and dropouts. No matter because I’m not critically listening at my office.

Some people put their music on network storage and mount the drive remotely when away from the home network. I don’t know how switching from the remote drive back to local works long term. I imagine you’ll have to refresh your database each switch. And you’ll have to use one computer as your core if you want to maintain your playlist counts. Hence why I chose VPN.

I tried a VM solution like you mentioned as well. Ran into the same bandwidth issues. In addition, you are dependent on the VM software to handle the audio stream.


----------



## SteveHulk

Soooo...

Today I thought I'd try out some new iems on the Hugo2go. All very exciting. 

Before I started though, I thought I'd let the Hugo2go and the iems warm up while I prepared lunch.

What harm would there be, I thought, in leaving the Hugo2go on the charger while doing this. Bear in mind, as I only use the Hugo2go while out and about, that I had never done this before. But surely, just this little once despite all the stuff I'd read on this thread about people doing exactly this, I could get away with it. Just this little once?

Noooo...

Toys out of the pram. All of them. Instantly.

First it wouldn't recognise the playlists on the sd card. So I restarted the app. Now it wouldn't see my phone's hotspot. Another app restart. Now it wouldn't even see my phone's Bluetooth.

I reset the 2go and started again. It saw the Bluetooth ok but not the wireless. I had manually to re-enter the phone's hotspot details.

Then it saw the WiFi. But it still wouldn't see the playlists. It decided it had to re-index the sd card (a slow business) not once but TWICE.

After more than an hour of this I was eventually able to play music.

Plugging in the charger while the Hugo2go is on is a mistake I'll never make again.


----------



## ubs28

Yeah, i remember that crap when I still had the 2Go + Hugo 2.

People say I need to buy a new router, but every other single device works fine on my network and I have one of the fastest networks money can buy.

Hopefully a new firmware update comes out.

I had no idea there was a case with straps. That changes things. I will check it when my friend finally gets his correct case and test if you can use it outside “On the Go” like this. Maybe I will consider re-buying it then.


----------



## SteveHulk

ubs28 said:


> I had no idea there was a case with straps. That changes things. I will check it when my friend finally gets his correct case and test if you can use it outside “On the Go” like this. Maybe I will consider re-buying it then.


Just today I went out and about with the new case with strap.

Instead of wearing the strap over my shoulder (I hate stuff over my shoulder) I threaded the strap through my jeans' belt loops and had the Hugo2go hang at my hip. I kept my phone on the other side, well away from the Hugo2go. 

It worked very well.


----------



## ecva (Mar 31, 2021)

I got in touch with Chord because of my issues and I was told that the firmware can come within a month. Not sure though how long they were saying this to all. 😂


----------



## SteveHulk

ecva said:


> I got in touch with Chord because of my issues and I was told that the firmware can come within a month. Not sure though how long they were saying this to all. 😂


The fact that any kind of a firm date was given is still interesting.

Who at Chord gave you that information?


----------



## NYanakiev

SteveHulk said:


> Soooo...
> 
> Today I thought I'd try out some new iems on the Hugo2go. All very exciting.
> 
> ...


I do this all the time with mine and never had issues. Both in desktop mode and when just playing and charging.

Go Figure


----------



## stasprof

Wondering how does 2Go compare to Allo USBridge Signature output sound wise. Has this been discussed here in the thread before?


----------



## ecva

SteveHulk said:


> The fact that any kind of a firm date was given is still interesting.
> 
> Who at Chord gave you that information?


Ed Selley. I guess I will wait for it and hope it comes


----------



## gto88

ecva said:


> Ed Selley. I guess I will wait for it and hope it comes


Ed is responsive when I had question.
He told me a new firmware was under going a few months back.
I guess that it is about time for a new version.


----------



## ecva (Apr 3, 2021)

Curious question to those experiencing dropouts, are you guys experiencing them as well when playing your library tracks in Roon? I am only asking because I never get dropouts or stutters when playing my local library from roon via wifi. Only in some songs through Tidal. Makes me wonder if it is my internet connection not fast enough to play some tracks.

I do hope that one of the features we get soon is to be able to shutoff the 2go together with hugo2. I find it inconvenient to be able to power off the hugo2 with the remote and then go to the 2go to power it off. Mine is always plugged in btw so it does not shutoff automatically after 30 seconds.

Another weird thing I noticed. After turning both the hugo 2 and 2go off, I walk away and look again after a few minutes to see the 2go powered on again. Unbelievable 😂


----------



## JulianFP

ecva said:


> Curious question to those experiencing dropouts, are you guys experiencing them as well when playing your library tracks in Roon? I am only asking because I never get dropouts or stutters when playing my local library from roon via wifi. Only in some songs through Tidal. Makes me wonder if it is my internet connection not fast enough to play some tracks.
> 
> ...



I fixed my issue by adding another repeater for my mesh WiFi that is located in my listening room so no more dropouts for me but when I was having issues it was with both streamed (from Qobuz in my case) and locally stored tracks so definitely a WiFi issue for me. My local music library is stored on the local hard drive of the PC running my Roon core so that also precludes me having some sort of NAS connectivity issue because there is no NAS in my setup.

By the way, my issue wasn't so much dropouts as tracks skipping, sometimes 5 or 6 tracks one after another in very quick succession so that 2 seconds later I was 6 tracks further on in an album. As I said though, those problems are gone now that I have my extra WiFi mesh repeater installed.


----------



## ecva

JulianFP said:


> I fixed my issue by adding another repeater for my mesh WiFi that is located in my listening room so no more dropouts for me but when I was having issues it was with both streamed (from Qobuz in my case) and locally stored tracks so definitely a WiFi issue for me. My local music library is stored on the local hard drive of the PC running my Roon core so that also precludes me having some sort of NAS connectivity issue because there is no NAS in my setup.
> 
> By the way, my issue wasn't so much dropouts as tracks skipping, sometimes 5 or 6 tracks one after another in very quick succession so that 2 seconds later I was 6 tracks further on in an album. As I said though, those problems are gone now that I have my extra WiFi mesh repeater installed.


Thank you. That is reassuring. I am now thinking my internet is the reason I do skip some songs in Tidal. The only thing keeping me from 100% believing it is my internet is because my KEF LS50W speakers play without dropouts, and that is also connected through wifi playing roon and tidal.


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 5, 2021)

What I believe the difference is between KEF and Chord is, your KEF speakers support high-speed internet right? Chord doesn't.

Best is to move as much devices as possible to your high-speed internet as Chord streamers doesn't like it if there are too many devices on the same low-speed internet. Atleast that is my experience.

However low-speed internet should provide enough bandwidth for simple 2-channel audio. If you can try streaming 2 channel audio to your KEF speakers on low-speed internet and it goes fine, it is 100% a Chord problem that they need to fix.


----------



## ecva

ubs28 said:


> What I believe the difference is between KEF and Chord is, your KEF speakers support high-speed internet right? Chord doesn't.
> 
> Best is to move as much devices as possible to your high-speed internet as Chord streamers doesn't like it if there are too many devices on the same low-speed internet. Atleast that is my experience.
> 
> However low-speed internet should provide enough bandwidth for simple 2-channel audio. If you can try streaming 2 channel audio to your KEF speakers on low-speed internet and it goes fine, it is 100% a Chord problem that they need to fix.


That makes sense as my KEF supports both 2.4ghz and 5ghz bandwidths. I do have a ton of smart devices though connected to my 2.4ghz bandwidth, unfortunately, like the 2go, they do not support 5ghz bandwidths.


----------



## cukis350

Hello, i dont know if this question has been asked already but i tried the search function and nothing comes up.  Anyway, does the batter indicator in the GoFigure app indicates the battery % for both the 2go and hugo2 if they are attached together or only the 2go? TIA!


----------



## SteveHulk

cukis350 said:


> Hello, i dont know if this question has been asked already but i tried the search function and nothing comes up.  Anyway, does the batter indicator in the GoFigure app indicates the battery % for both the 2go and hugo2 if they are attached together or only the 2go? TIA!


Whatever the battery indicator in gofigure is supposed to show, I can tell you it often loses its marbles. Many times I start the app with the Hugo2go fresh off the charger and fully charged and gofigure shows the battery on red ie supposedly on its last legs.

Other times I start the app under the same circumstances and it shows the battery as fully charged as indeed it is.

One thing I have noticed is that when the battery indicator is showing this false red reading the app will be very balky about reading the sd card and detecting the playlists. It will often take several taps on the "refresh playlists" button to get it to load the playlists and often I have to resort to restarting the app totally. 

When the battery indicator is reading the correct full charge, gofigure will generally connect much more quickly and load the playlists almost immediately.


----------



## HeavenlyD (Apr 10, 2021)

Well 2Go finally arrived with the Leather case and a little leather key ring, nice touch to save wastage from the leather case cut out.
First impressions : Not Great.
I have Ubiquiti Wireless with Nano HD end points kicking out between 60-200 mbps and connected to a dedicated 2.4ghz channel I’m still finding its stuttering every now and then.
I’m unsure what the chipset is inside the 2Go but this has really surprised me and although sitting 3ft inside my conservatory where I work, and the end point within 5m it’s struggling from time to time.
It’s raining outside but if it stutters on the patio which is 6m from the access point then it’s going back, nothing else suffers and working with Apple I have a good 40 devices connected to WiFi and all set to accurate channels so no interference.

I didn’t expect to have this on the first day. Chord literally hand delivered this over to RicherSounds in Maidstone yesterday for me to collect,so a bit disappointing so far.

I may pop over to Chord in the week and ask the question direct.

I am hoping that for whatever reason, Mconnect is throwing a wobbly and not the connection to the 2Go, I’ve just checked on Ookla and it’s not exactly slow even though I do like it to be up near 200mbps.


----------



## NYanakiev

HeavenlyD said:


> Well 2Go finally arrived with the Leather case and a little leather key ring, nice touch to save wastage from the leather case cut out.
> First impressions : Not Great.
> I have Ubiquiti Wireless with Nano HD end points kicking out between 60-200 mbps and connected to a dedicated 2.4ghz channel I’m still finding its stuttering every now and then.
> I’m unsure what the chipset is inside the 2Go but this has really surprised me and although sitting 3ft inside my conservatory where I work, and the end point within 5m it’s struggling from time to time.
> ...



I just set my new router up- ASUS's RT-AX88U; 2Go was working pretty well on my previous unbranded Hyperoptic provided router but I thought my home deserved better with so many connected devices. Works great no matter where I am in the flat.
​


----------



## JulianFP (Apr 10, 2021)

ecva said:


> That makes sense as my KEF supports both 2.4ghz and 5ghz bandwidths. I do have a ton of smart devices though connected to my 2.4ghz bandwidth, unfortunately, like the 2go, they do not support 5ghz bandwidths.



I've just got into home automation and Zigbee devices also use 2.4GHz although clearly different protocols (packet formats etc). I did a very quick walk around my apartment about a month ago adding up in my head the total number of potentially(*) 2.4GHz devices I had and, when I included all my Zigbee lightbulbs, switches etc I easily got to over 100. If any of the adjacent flats are into home automation, or get into it at some point, I dread to think what the congestion in the 2.4GHz spectrum would look like in my flat. Sometimes I'm amazed any of this stuff still manages to reliably connect at all using 2.4GHz.

(*) "Decent" WiFi devices might not be connecting at 2.4GHz but using 5GHz instead hence the use of the phrase "potentially 2.4GHz devices". Sadly under my definition the 2Go doesn't count as a "decent" WiFi device since it can only connect at 2.4GHz. I only got rid of my constant stutters and track skips (using my 2Go as a Roon end point) when I added an extra repeater to my mesh WiFi system that is placed in my listening room. Now my 2Go connection is perfect but I do slightly resent having to pay that extra £100+ for the extra repeater just to get a decent connection when none of the other WiFi devices in that room have ever had any problems keeping a reliable connection to my WiFi.


----------



## paulgc

ecva said:


> Ed Selley. I guess I will wait for it and hope it comes


https://chordelectronics.co.uk/our-team/ 

at Chord?


----------



## HeavenlyD

paulgc said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/our-team/
> 
> at Chord?


Ed freelances for them, I’ve spoken to him before when I wanted them to take my Diana Phi in to test with the Hugo2


----------



## paulgc

HeavenlyD said:


> Ed freelances for them, I’ve spoken to him before when I wanted them to take my Diana Phi in to test with the Hugo2


Now that makes more sense.


----------



## Daniel Johnston (Apr 11, 2021)

HeavenlyD said:


> Well 2Go finally arrived with the Leather case and a little leather key ring, nice touch to save wastage from the leather case cut out.
> First impressions : Not Great.
> I have Ubiquiti Wireless with Nano HD end points kicking out between 60-200 mbps and connected to a dedicated 2.4ghz channel I’m still finding its stuttering every now and then.
> I’m unsure what the chipset is inside the 2Go but this has really surprised me and although sitting 3ft inside my conservatory where I work, and the end point within 5m it’s struggling from time to time.
> ...


Congratulations by the way on the new Hugo2go. And welcome to the self-troubleshooting portion of your ownership.

Try directly connecting using the Ethernet port. If you still have stutter and pauses, you've isolated the issue to the 2go or your playback software.

I have a Google Wifi mesh and have several access points, pretty much an AP per quadrant of house. I have no stutter or drop outs. I will get an occasional click or pop (like vinyl). The Wifi chipset (shared with the Poly) isn't the most robust, but has enough bandwidth to theoretically easily handle HiRes/DSD loads. If you search the poly thread, they identified the exact wifi chipset and bandwidth. IIRC, it was in the 60mbps range.


----------



## HeavenlyD (Apr 11, 2021)

Daniel Johnston said:


> Congratulations by the way on the new Hugo2go. And welcome to the self-troubleshooting portion of your ownership.
> 
> Try directly connecting using the Ethernet port. If you still have stutter and pauses, you've isolated the issue to the 2go or your playback software.
> 
> I have a Google Wifi mesh and have several access points, pretty much an AP per quadrant of house. I have no stutter or drop outs. I will get an occasional click or pop (like vinyl). The Wifi chipset (shared with the Poly) isn't the most robust, but has enough bandwidth to theoretically easily handle HiRes/DSD loads. If you search the poly thread, they identified the exact wifi chipset and bandwidth. IIRC, it was in the 60mbps range.


Thanks, and aside the issues I love it when it’s working ok.
I’ve just emailed Chord to ask for advice.
I think what’s frustrating is stepping inside my conservatory is stutters, step outside it’s fine.
Now I fully understand that the conservatory can act like a faraday cage, but everything else is fine inside the conservatory including the Bowers and Wilkins 2.4ghz products that we used to sell and I have, and the access point is literally just above it so it only has to share WiFi through one wall and down, it’s not exactly the opposite end of the house and through 6 solid brick walls and I don’t live in a mansion, probably the size of an average garage in the USA 
I’m just struggling to understand why the unit struggles so badly with signal compared to every other product I have. I kept reading people saying they struggled with this, I’ve a few friends wanting to see mine and looking to buy and currently I feel I’d struggle to recommend it knowing they have larger older houses and I can see them having potential issues,which is just such a shame because look at it, it’s such a sexy looking product!
I am reluctantly going to test putting another access point right by the conservatory just for the 2GO but It seems crazy to have to do so..


----------



## HeavenlyD (Apr 14, 2021)

So I’ve managed to set up another extension and remove the Ubiquiti Nano HD from the ceiling on my landing and place next to the conservatory, I’ve tested every 2.4ghz product I can find, including all my B&O, B&W, my WiFi plugs, some Bose gear and dragged it all 1m into the conservatory.
The 2Go works perfectly as does everything else.
I’ve then left everything where it is and put the NanoHD back upstairs about 5-6m as the crow flys, and everything still connects perfectly, apart from the 2Go, stutters along.
Really lost how this one product just doesn’t seem to be able to hold a constant link when every other manufacturer does.
I’ve tested hardwire also just to make sure there are no throttling issues but it still doesn’t take away every 2.4ghz product connects ok.
Has anyone any idea if this is simply the electronics inside just needing such a strong transfer or signal and anything that’s less than perfect just doesn’t cut it?
I’m showing full WiFi bands on my phone in the conservatory.


----------



## ecva

HeavenlyD said:


> So I’ve managed to set up another extension and remove the Ubiquiti Nano HD from the ceiling on my landing and place next to the conservatory, I’ve tested every 2.4ghz product I can find, including all my B&O, B&W, my WiFi plugs, some Bose gear and dragged it all 1m into the conservatory.
> The 2Go works perfectly as does everything else.
> I’ve then left everything where it is and put the NanoHD back upstairs about 5-6m as the crow flys, and everything still connects perfectly, apart from the 2Go, stutters along.
> Really lost how this one product just doesn’t seem to be able to hold a constant link when every other manufacturer does.
> ...


I am hoping that it's the implementation of the wifi chip inside 2go that needs work. If that's the case, it can be remedied by firmware updates. For my use case, some days it works perfectly. I have a small house and I only use one Deco M5. My bedroom is about 6M from the Deco's location. My issues with skips happen only when playing Tidal from Roon. My roon server is installed inside a Synology DS220+. When I am looking at the Roon logs when I encounter skips it mentions that the endpoint (2go) is in sleep mode, which shouldn't be the case. Mind you, I do encounter skips as well with my Kef LS50W using wifi and Roon + Tidal but very rarely, and it's the same reason in the logs as with 2go.


----------



## HeavenlyD

To be fair, I am hoping so.
Chord are a nice company, good product and they always reply to my calls or emails and helping me now.
It’s just a little frustrating with the value of the set up there are these niggles. The truth be told, I love it, from the few days I’ve used it solidly a good 8 hours a day working, I can’t be without it, but only in the lounge and bedroom in the evening where it works faultlessly.
Worst case scenario I’ll just have to get another end point downstairs but I’d rather not.


----------



## ecva

Me too. I love it, despite the shortcomings. I love the hugo 2 and the 2go just makes it a complete package. I still have faith that they can figure this out.


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 14, 2021)

I must be super lucky to have excellent WiFi performance pretty much everywhere- including on the balcony.

This is now my second Hugo2Go bundle.

EDIT: also had zero issues while my expensive Wifi 6 router was being replaced.

I used a generic router provided by my ISP.


----------



## HeavenlyD

NYanakiev said:


> I must be super lucky to have excellent WiFi performance pretty much everywhere- including on the balcony.
> 
> This is now my second Hugo2Go bundle.
> 
> ...


Maybe so, which is great for you.
My Bowers & Wilkins Formation Duo’s which are a few meters away are showing 99% signal on my 200mbps download speed from Virgin and strong WiFi showing 99% on the Ubiquiti portal but the Hugo2 is displaying only -70dbm 52% and stuttering. The Bowers & Wilkins wedge in here is also solid performance.
It can resolved by me throwing around £200 of fun coupons at it, but I just wonder how people with solid walls and big house and larger conservatories cope? My Endpoint is literally above it facing down.
Oh well, it’s a small price to pay currently for something that sounds so great.


----------



## beemarman

2Go is rubbish with Wifi, especially when using Roon. I bought a separate access point and disabled all 5ghz and just use that for 2Go on 2.5GHZ It works OK and I can go to the garden and still get a connection without any drops. Another solution is to get a powerline adapter for your conservatory and then hardwire the 2go to the powerline adapter. The powerline is a much better solution, but it's not wireless.


----------



## HeavenlyD

Ok so today I had a good in-depth conversation with Chord so to be honest although I’m frustrated, I can only commend the manufacturer for taking the time to spend with me.
The long and short of it I think is the 2Go needs a really solid connection with solid bandwidth on the current chipset to stream DLNA, and they have updated the WiFi driver to its peak so I think although it works all around my home, the conservatory is just a bridge too far for it. I am going to have to extend the capabilities with another Endpoint.
We discussed my streaming and agreed MConnect is probably the best there is until they have Spotify, Qobuz, Tidal etc enrolled into the DLNA function.
I think for me, I’d rather have this discussion and know where I stand rather than false promises of fixes that won’t come and promises that can’t be upheld. As many have said they have not had any issues because it simply works in their environment, it does for me apart from this one room.
But I shall be keeping it.
I thank Chord for taking the time, many manufacturers would have just not bothered replying or making a conscious effort to help or advise.
I suppose everything has its limits.


----------



## beemarman

HeavenlyD said:


> Ok so today I had a good in-depth conversation with Chord so to be honest although I’m frustrated, I can only commend the manufacturer for taking the time to spend with me.
> The long and short of it I think is the 2Go needs a really solid connection with solid bandwidth on the current chipset to stream DLNA, and they have updated the WiFi driver to its peak so I think although it works all around my home, the conservatory is just a bridge too far for it. I am going to have to extend the capabilities with another Endpoint.
> We discussed my streaming and agreed MConnect is probably the best there is until they have Spotify, Qobuz, Tidal etc enrolled into the DLNA function.
> I think for me, I’d rather have this discussion and know where I stand rather than false promises of fixes that won’t come and promises that can’t be upheld. As many have said they have not had any issues because it simply works in their environment, it does for me apart from this one room.
> ...


Go for one of these for your conservatory and hardwire the 2go. Works perfect and no more dropouts.

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/TL-PA401...ld=1&keywords=powerline&qid=1618607071&sr=8-3


----------



## SteveHulk

In the park listening to Hugo2go and oBravo Ra c-cu.

Truly a match made in heaven 🌞


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> In the park listening to Hugo2go and oBravo Ra c-cu.
> 
> Truly a match made in heaven 🌞


For that kind of money I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Jimjim77

Maybe I’m off topic but when I see all the stuff Apple release (cf yesterday keynote) and in the meantime we’re still waiting for the 2Yu, I wonder if it’s normal, even in this particular period, it takes so long to release it. 
I know the companies are very different but still…


----------



## HeavenlyD

Jimjim77 said:


> Maybe I’m off topic but when I see all the stuff Apple release (cf yesterday keynote) and in the meantime we’re still waiting for the 2Yu, I wonder if it’s normal, even in this particular period, it takes so long to release it.
> I know the companies are very different but still…


Working in the Apple arena and running the sales team for one of Europe’s largest Apple suppliers with over 30 retail stores, I promise you Chord Manufacturing are night and day on the scale. The capacity in Shenzhen and the facilities that work with Apple will probably outweigh Chord by 50,000:1 and just can’t be compared.
Apple have had constraint issues like all manufacturers, but I would think Chord work solely with one solid company for the bulk of their design and assembly so I think they have done pretty well all things being in the world we are living in at this time. It only takes one washer on a large scale project to hold it back 6-12 months. I’m sure it’s frustrating for everyone, but unless your in the entertainment industry I can’t see any reason to hold back a product unless it’s still not available in good enough qty’s or firmware etc is still being updated.
I will sticking an Airtag on my 2Go when I get it


----------



## Mr X

Jimjim77 said:


> Maybe I’m off topic but when I see all the stuff Apple release (cf yesterday keynote) and in the meantime we’re still waiting for the 2Yu, I wonder if it’s normal, even in this particular period, it takes so long to release it.
> I know the companies are very different but still…


Agree with @HeavenlyD  and let's not also forget Air Tags are about 2 years late, and Airpower Mat (or whatever it was called) got binned by Apple even after they announced it because they couldn't make it in the end.  All that glitters.


----------



## gto88

Speaking about firmware, when will it be available?  Seems overdue for it has been talked quite a while.  Anyone has news?


----------



## vo_obgyn (Apr 23, 2021)

Here is a decent sale, FYI. It's an open-box sale, though.

https://www.headamp.com/products/ch...ilFl-J8G5OsRhc3OpnHcIBYWEZC-AI853wZAeLljbx6i8


----------



## ubs28 (Apr 22, 2021)

Mr X said:


> Agree with @HeavenlyD  and let's not also forget Air Tags are about 2 years late, and Airpower Mat (or whatever it was called) got binned by Apple even after they announced it because they couldn't make it in the end.  All that glitters.



Airtags was “late” because Apple wants to avoid legal problems, as in creating an infrastructure which allows 3rd-parties to make use of the exact same network as Airtags. Tile is waiting to sue Apple with the launch of Airtags, so it is a real risk.

And US senators have already included Airtags in their anti-competitive hearings already (which Apple has already addressed by making their network open to other people)

Btw, the reason why Apple is still able to create products, is because Apple throws alot of money around. They got their operations under control.

If you look at AMD, who use the same TMSC for producing chips, they are screwed because Apple basically buys all capacity. That is why there is a global shortage for GPU’s, Xbox Series X and Playstation 5.

Chord obviously doesn’t have the power and money to demand capacity from manufacturers like Apple does. So just like AMD, they have a low priority. It all comes down to, who has the most $$$.

I will be very suprised if they do manage to get to 2YU out this year to be honest.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ubs28 said:


> Airtags was “late” because Apple wants to avoid legal problems, as in creating an infrastructure which allows 3rd-parties to make use of the exact same network as Airtags. Tile is waiting to sue Apple with the launch of Airtags, so it is a real risk.
> 
> And US senators have already included Airtags in their anti-competitive hearings already (which Apple has already addressed by making their network open to other people)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojo ideas (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry not used to the reply format!   I can only say in our defence that If chip manufactures would make chips that performed properly to their specifications at the high data rates we would have had 2yu out a year ago. We are incredibly close to launching now but believe me it’s been a journey for the development team that was not of our making. I’m looking forward myself to the 2yu launch and the fixes and new features of the 2go and the Gofigure set up app. I’m sure that we will give more explanations about all this a little later thanks for your forbearance over this interesting last eighteen months.


----------



## jacobacci

Sorry if my questions have been answered somewhere in the thread already. I did not read through all the 352 pages.
I have managed to access the 2go from the go figure app through bluetooth and configure Qobuz access. Using mconnect I am able to play Qobuz tracks. In order to go further I have a few questions:

Is there any way to access 2go from go figure through Wifi? My 2go is connected to my LAN using ethernet, so are all the Wifi hotspots. When I manually scan for devices in go figure I once got two instances of 2go, one with a bluetooth symbol and one with a Wifi symbol. But since then I only ever get the bluetooth one and that one forces me to disconnect ethernet from the 2go in order to access 2go
When I tell the 2go to play some Qobuz tracks, does all the data stay within the 2go or does it make a detour via the device go figure is on?
Is there any way to tell the 2go mediaserver to scan my NAS for music?
the Roon certification for 2go / Hugo2 has been a few months back. Does anyone know of an updated firmware? My device is still on 1.02
thanks a lot


----------



## MarkParity (May 8, 2021)

@jacobacci 

1. Yes that is how I run my 2GoHugo2, some people have wifi issues and 2Go can be a bit picky about certain Wifi access points and routers so perhaps that is your issue. If you have a smartphone activate its wifi hotspot and try connecting to that.

2. When listening to Qobuz and Tidal all data is streamed, no offline is possible, does that answer the question?

3. If you can install a music sharing app on your NAS then yes. My QNAP NAS has a DLNA service that can be installed. I'm not sure if the GoFigure app supports DLNA shares but for this purpose I use mconnect on my Android device.

4. I'm on 1.0.3 which is the latest AFAIK. 2Go and Roon work well for me.


----------



## Vyyy

Had some time today to breathe look and listen!


----------



## SteveHulk

Vyyy said:


> Had some time today to breathe look and listen!


I'd have been doing the same were the weather here today not total pants 🌧️


----------



## Vyyy

By the way question for 2go users, does your unit charge to max level (blue light)? It seems that mine even overnight 12h can charge only to green light...Will it improve lately? Thanks.


----------



## MarkParity

Vyyy said:


> By the way question for 2go users, does your unit charge to max level (blue light)? It seems that mine even overnight 12h can charge only to green light...Will it improve lately? Thanks.


Check your charger, but no that's not right.


----------



## Vyyy

MarkParity said:


> Check your charger, but no that's not right.


Charger is fine. Ok it seems after 24hours of charge i forced it to blue level. Should be normal...hope


----------



## joshnor713

So I just got a Utopia which is a lovely pair with the H2. However, I hear the pops/clicks issue more clearly than ever with this pair. Going for more than a year with this issue, I've just about had it. I've requested a warranty replacement thru Chord support, but have just been told to wait for their much delayed firmware update (have been told this since last August).

I plug my Utopia into my Mojo/Poly and completely clean sound. I also upgraded my router last year. Pops/Clicks with 2go either with streaming or sd card playback, sometimes numerous times in a track (it's completely random).

What should I do at this point? Keep pushing for a replacement? At this point, I'm worried that my warranty is gonna be up before the issue is fixed (if it ever is). Sigh


----------



## muski

joshnor713 said:


> So I just got a Utopia which is a lovely pair with the H2. However, I hear the pops/clicks issue more clearly than ever with this pair. Going for more than a year with this issue, I've just about had it. I've requested a warranty replacement thru Chord support, but have just been told to wait for their much delayed firmware update (have been told this since last August).
> 
> I plug my Utopia into my Mojo/Poly and completely clean sound. I also upgraded my router last year. Pops/Clicks with 2go either with streaming or sd card playback, sometimes numerous times in a track (it's completely random).
> 
> What should I do at this point? Keep pushing for a replacement? At this point, I'm worried that my warranty is gonna be up before the issue is fixed (if it ever is). Sigh


You have my sympathies. I had exactly the same experience with the Utopia—totally fine with the Mojopoly, clicks and WiFi dropouts with the 2Go. I returned mine, but in your case I’d keep pushing for a replacement. Some units don‘t seem to suffer from pops/clicks. I loved the sound and form factor and will likely buy it again if they fix it with the firmware update.


----------



## stinga

Vyyy said:


> By the way question for 2go users, does your unit charge to max level (blue light)? It seems that mine even overnight 12h can charge only to green light...Will it improve lately? Thanks.



I had a similar thing the other week - H2 was full charge but 2go was at same % as pre charge. I was using 2.1 amp usb socket, so changed the usb cable I was using and that fixed it.


----------



## miketlse

stinga said:


> I had a similar thing the other week - H2 was full charge but 2go was at same % as pre charge. I was using 2.1 amp usb socket, so changed the usb cable I was using and that fixed it.


Sadly too true. During the past 6 years since the Mojo first started shipping, and then the poly, and now the H2/2Go, there have been posts from owners who were struggling to get their Mojo/H2 and streamer to charge correctly.
Sometimes the owners have been able to test their usb cable, and discover that the cable does not meet the usb standard - it has usb connectors at each end, but the wire in the cable is too high resistivity, resulting in a voltage/current drop that means the Mojo/H2 cannot charge as fast as expected.
Those same owners have also occasionally flagged up that this is not just an issue with cheap cables - there are some 'audiophile priced cables' that are too high resistance.

So if you are having difficulties charging your gear, the cheapest first step should be to try a different cable, and you could be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Daniel Johnston (May 11, 2021)

miketlse said:


> Sadly too true. During the past 6 years since the Mojo first started shipping, and then the poly, and now the H2/2Go, there have been posts from owners who were struggling to get their Mojo/H2 and streamer to charge correctly.
> Sometimes the owners have been able to test their usb cable, and discover that the cable does not meet the usb standard - it has usb connectors at each end, but the wire in the cable is too high resistivity, resulting in a voltage/current drop that means the Mojo/H2 cannot charge as fast as expected.
> Those same owners have also occasionally flagged up that this is not just an issue with cheap cables - there are some 'audiophile priced cables' that are too high resistance.
> 
> So if you are having difficulties charging your gear, the cheapest first step should be to try a different cable, and you could be pleasantly surprised.


^This.

Charging the poly separately also helps, especially if you let the combo run down to the red light.

I've only used the charger that came with the Hugo and 2Go and haven't had any issues. The poly on the other hand is finicky.


----------



## Vyyy

Finaly after many hours of charge i managed to blue light, and it seems it is holding great now


----------



## miketlse (May 12, 2021)

Daniel Johnston said:


> This.
> 
> Charging the poly separately also helps, especially if you let the combo run down to the red light.
> 
> I've only used the charger that came with the Hugo and 2Go and haven't had any issues. The poly on the other hand is finicky.


I know, because that is what I do myself.
I was pointing out that there are usb cables for sale, that do not comply to the usb standard, and cause problems to owners.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Something like this should fix any charging/non-compliant USB cable issues.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

miketlse said:


> I know, because that is what I do myself.
> I was merely pointing out that there are usb cables for sale, that do not comply to the usb standard, and cause problems to owners.
> I always try and flag up the cheap and least hassle options first.
> If an owners options are send the poly/2Go back for repairs (and be without your gear for a while), or try the cheap and simple options first (like a cable that meets the usb spec), then I will flag up the least hassle/cost option first.


Wasn't questioning your judgment.
I was agreeing with you and adding the addition of the separate charging.


----------



## ecva

It's coming!!!


----------



## ChordElectronics

Hi all,

Apologies for the extended period of silence. We've been working away through-out this pandemic with as much haste as limitations would allow. A largely reduced work-force has resulted in long delays in all departments, but we have some good news.

Our Poly and 2go control application ‘Gofigure’ is receiving an update. This update will align the application with 2go’s new firmware update arriving on Tuesday 18th and allow access to new features, such as automatic MPD playlist building. This firmware update will be closely followed by a Poly update.  

The app is automatically available to all those on the App store(ios) and Play Store (android). Users of Android 10 and above will receive a prompt message when opening the application, which supplies them with a link to an alternative version of the application on our website. Due to changes in the Play Store licensing, we must provide an alternative version for users of Android 10 and above. This does NOT effect the performance of the application.

🔻 Download from App Store: https://apps.apple.com/us/app/gofigure-for-chord-electronics/id1344886041
🔻 Download from Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.companyname.PolyUniversal&hl=en_GB&gl=US


----------



## ecva

ChordElectronics said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies for the extended period of silence. We've been working away through-out this pandemic with as much haste as limitations would allow. A largely reduced work-force has resulted in long delays in all departments, but we have some good news.
> 
> ...


The android app, do you mean 1.2.126 and not 1.2.26? This is good news by the way. 😊


----------



## Doody

So I got the update. No problemo. When I run it it mentions the Android 10 thing. The app that was updated via the Play Store isn't finding my 2go (it used to, just fine). So I downloaded the PolyUniversal app from the Chord web page. I changed the security settings to install it and the APK tries to install but eventually says "Application not installed".

Anybody else had an issue like this? Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra. 

Do I need to uninstall the original (<10) app?

TIA,
Doody


----------



## miketlse

Doody said:


> Do I need to uninstall the original (<10) app?


I haven't tried the update yet, but I remember some historical posts about the need to delete legacy versions of apps, and then install the updated version plus update any relevant parameters.
Don't get too frustrated, and maybe monitor the head-fi threads for 48 hours, before making a final decision about the best way forward.


----------



## SteveHulk (May 13, 2021)

Doody said:


> So I got the update. No problemo. When I run it it mentions the Android 10 thing. The app that was updated via the Play Store isn't finding my 2go (it used to, just fine). So I downloaded the PolyUniversal app from the Chord web page. I changed the security settings to install it and the APK tries to install but eventually says "Application not installed".
> 
> Anybody else had an issue like this? Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra.
> 
> ...


I too have the same issue on my Note 20 Ultra. The play store update installs fine. When I run it I get a warning about BLE might not work. I ignore the warning and the updated version of gofigure finds my 2go OK and using a wireless connection I can find all my music on either sd card using BubbleUPnP.

Two things:

I follow all the steps to download the Android 10 version. I get the message that the app is installing but then also the message that says "app not installed" and a button to press that says "Done"

Secondly, when I open gofigure updated from the play store and access an sd card that has my previously created playlists then I can see the playlists fine. When I access an sd card that has no playlists I get a message inviting me to press a button to create playlists.

No such button exists anywhere in gofigure that I can find.


----------



## ecva (May 13, 2021)

I was able to update it by deleting the old gofigure from my phone and install the new apk from chord's website. I initially had issues connecting to my 2go and at some point I thought it had bricked my 2go. Once i got the 2go running again I was able to open gofigure and connect successfully like before. I did not notice any difference with the new app and had to look at the app version to check if it was the updated version, it was. Version 1.2.126. I have a huawei phone though.


----------



## ChordElectronics

Hi all, 

Just to confirm. This app firmware update is in preparation of the arrival of 2gos new firmware on Tuesday 18th. Any changes will arrive with the new 2go update. 

Please make sure you un-install the previous version of Gofigure before running the new one.


----------



## DavidW (May 14, 2021)

ChordElectronics said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to confirm. This app firmware update is in preparation of the arrival of 2gos new firmware on Tuesday 18th. Any changes will arrive with the new 2go update.
> 
> Please make sure you un-install the previous version of Gofigure before running the new one.


Greetings from the Poly thread.

@ChordElectronics, really pleased with the release of Gofigure update and the upcoming firmware releases in the next few weeks. Please consider cross posting updates on the Poly thread as not all of us monitor this thread (it took me a while to find it myself).

Thanks.


----------



## phillevy

I was able to uninstall the old version and replace with the website app. All is working fine, however the play store now has a permanent prompt to update the app.


----------



## paulgc

ChordElectronics said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies for the extended period of silence. We've been working away through-out this pandemic with as much haste as limitations would allow. A largely reduced work-force has resulted in long delays in all departments, but we have some good news.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulgc

@Mojo ideas Tidal Connect? Or not possible?


----------



## gto88

I have not played with 2GO for a while because of the MPD db and playlist issues.
I hope this new firmware will remedy all the issues, if not, I might sell my 2GO and maybe Hugo 2 together.  Finger crossed.


----------



## SteveHulk

Uninstalled the old version of gofigure and successfully installed Chord's Android 10 version.

Restored the 2go to its previous functionality without any particular difficulty.

Now all agog for Tuesday... 😬


----------



## Stourmead

I'm liking the new gofigure update , tidied things up somewhat and especially the fact Chord have removed the Qobuz/Tidal login areas. Neither service runs acceptably well when upnp-ing that way round... Way better using the built in music service interfaces like on m-connect.
Installing was a momentary pain when my phone said it wouldn't install the downloaded app from the website , so I uninstalled the pre-existing gofigure first , and then everything went hunky-dory.

I'm actually looking forward to the 2go firmware update now.


----------



## Mark S (May 18, 2021)

Upgraded iOS software is a major fail for me.  (Yes, I removed the old version then installed the new one). When I try to access either one of my two micro sd cards, I get “Switching cards.  Please wait." together with a never ending spinning pinwheel. Among other things, this means I cannot access all the playlists I created to make the device usable on a basically standalone manner.

Incredible to me how Chord stuff simply never works right. If it were not for Rob Watts dac designs this company would be f’d. I’ve owned the Hugo, Mojo and now Hugo 2 and 2Go, and could easily afford their top of the line products, but I would never even consider them. I will stick with dCS and others and will not ever buy another Chord product. It’s just too hard and no fun.


----------



## Mark S (May 18, 2021)

Dear Chord: Now that your update ruined my device (can no longer access my 75 playlists on the sd cards that you forced me to make so your crappy software could play music from the sd card using your crappy app) can I get my money back?

p.s. Good luck with the new firmware everyone. (LOL) I’m not holding my breath it will even install let alone work let alone fix anything f’d up on the Hugo2Go.

p.p.s. Frankly, I was fairly sure updating the GoFigure POS app would ruin my device, but I risked it. Shame on me for trusting that Chord could actually get something right.


----------



## MarkParity

So today is the day! No update yet but its still early, only just gone 7am.

I also noticed today Amazon music HD is included for free with the normal subscription so I'm hopeful for better compatibility with Amazon music too, you never know.


----------



## gto88

I suspect that goFigure update might be better pair with new firmware, just hang in there and wait for the firmware released.


----------



## ecva

MarkParity said:


> So today is the day! No update yet but its still early, only just gone 7am.
> 
> I also noticed today Amazon music HD is included for free with the normal subscription so I'm hopeful for better compatibility with Amazon music too, you never know.


Also waiting eagerly. Though, I might not jump on it immediately and just wait it out because to be honest, 2go has been working well for me the past few weeks. Just curious on the release notes and what new features they added.


----------



## Kommodus

Waiting for update with bated breath, this is the last chance I'm giving you 2go.


----------



## MarkParity

Kommodus said:


> Waiting for update with bated breath, this is the last chance I'm giving you 2go.


#vinylpopsandclicks?

I'm generally very happy with mine, but what-the-heck, new update, I'm in.


----------



## ChordElectronics

Hi all, 


We are pleased to announce that 2go's latest firmware update v.1.5.0 is now available via an OTA update.


Once you have successfully updated your 2go to the latest firmware, you'll be able to benefit from the new feature sets *within *Gofigure iOS v2.08(22) and Android v1.2.126.


*Please note that if you haven't already updated your Gofigure app, *please do so *before you update your 2go's firmware.


*The key features via Gofigure/2go:*

Improved radio station and playlist support

Faster access over Wi-Fi through caching

Playlist generator for the Quick Play function

Enhanced status messaging and stability

MPD updated

Wi-Fi smart switching

Convenience switching stability improvements

ROON ‘RAAT' update

DLNA visibility update


The new playlist generator feature allows Gofigure to scan any SD card/s inserted into 2go for music, and create playlists for _every _stored album, giving a quick and easy way to play all stored albums _without_ the need for either a Wi-Fi connection or another app.


If you're interested in trying out the new playlist build feature, you can watch our follow-along instructional video on YouTube: https://youtu.be/56Abvrubuu0


----------



## Stourmead

It's happening!


----------



## ecva (May 18, 2021)

Thanks, Chord!

*this is also my 100th post, fitting I guess?


----------



## Stourmead

Once the update finished updating and the 2go vanished from my gofigure devices list , I unplugged the charge cable, let all the lights go out  , waited a moment and then turned it on with the power marble 
The power cycle took a while and the 2go reset a couple of times before settling , the Hugo light cycled twice as well. 
And then boom , there it was in the gofigure and I was happy to rerun the wizard


----------



## ecva

I couldn't resist so I updated. I did not notice any faults with the update. With hugo2go on, nothing playing, I just clicked on update firmware. Let the progress bar run, i did not even allow my phone to go to sleep, just waited until the progress bar is completed. About 80%, I got the notification that 2go is lost and must close the app. I let it close the app and just looked at the 2go until the status light went white. Opened gofigure again and was able to find the 2go, did not even rerun the wizard again. Hugo 2 did not even restart. So good update experience so far for me.


----------



## ShadowOfTheSun

Just updated to firmware 1.50. I am that kind of user that only go playing on micro SD. Still hear a little noise floor at the beginning or the ending second of a song on certain tracks. Those vinyl like pops and clicks are largely absent now. Certainly there's still room for improvement. And the background can still be darker. But after a whole year the machine is much more listenable now. Hope that Chord will continue on the improvement on the sound quality of 2go.


----------



## vo_obgyn (May 18, 2021)

Has the Go Figure instruction manual pdf been updated on the Chord website to reflect the 2.08 (22) version? When do we use the Hotspot anymore?


----------



## ThibSan (May 18, 2021)

I was hoping the firmware update would help my case with the WiFi... Not this time (maybe next?) I keep experiencing drop/disconnections from Roon (2.4gHz WiFi network setup just for the 2Go).
Sadly my ethernet cable is not ready "2Go" in the cupboard... Do you guys have a better WiFi experience?


----------



## MSXX (May 18, 2021)

This is exciting. Looking forward to try it. But ohh, was I hoping for tidal connect. M-connect doesn’t work for me and is so cumbersome to use. Was holding out for this update but now I probably have to sign up to Roon again and get that bloody Roon core server - oh well... still cheaper than a new dac and streamer.


----------



## Doody

All good in Doody-land. Deleted the old app, installed the APK. Firmware updated. Cards re-scanned. App works. MConnect app connects and works. Musical sounds are produced . Hopefully I'll have some time to explore and play later tonight after work.

Thx for the help, folks.

Doody


----------



## HeavenlyD (May 18, 2021)

Downloaded and had a very frustrating afternoon.
Mconnect keeps dropping out and not finding the 2Go and reverts back to the iPhone 11Promax. I’ve had an afternoon of switching on and off the 2Go for Mconnect to find it. Currently I’ve spent the last hour and Mconnect won’t even recognise 2Go, I’m trying every combination of switching both on and off and still nothing.
Before the update it was flawless.
Not a great experience so far…


----------



## Mojo ideas (May 18, 2021)

ShadowOfTheSun said:


> Just updated to firmware 1.50. I am that kind of user that only go playing on micro SD. Still hear a little noise floor at the beginning or the ending second of a song on certain tracks. Those vinyl like pops and clicks are largely absent now. Certainly there's still room for improvement. And the background can still be darker. But after a whole year the machine is much more listenable now. Hope that Chord will continue on the improvement on the sound quality of 2go.



  Hello I think the second or so of noise at the start or finish of the tracks you are describing, is likely to be the noise that is was inadvertently recorded into the tracks themselves. Many studios are using equipment that does produce some low levels of residual noise. 

Note I would just take this opportunity to say to those patiently waiting for their 2yu’s that we are, following this firmware update, now able to start  shipping 2yu’s to our retailers. Once again I’d just like to say sorry for the lengthy delays to those of you that had placed orders. Primarily the delays were due to a chip hardware related issue now fully resolved.


----------



## HeavenlyD

Can anyone explain how the 2Go sends out its uPnP signal for an app to connect to it?
It’s literally taken me over an hour of switching both phone and 2Go on and off for it to finally recognise it. Before it was absolutely flawless?
How do they connect together?


----------



## Jimjim77

Mojo ideas said:


> Note I also just take this opportunity to say to those patiently waiting for their 2yu’s we are now, following this latest  firmware up date, are now able to start rapidly shipping these units to our retailers in good numbers. Once again I’d just like to say sorry to those of you that placed orders for the lengthy delays. Which were due to a particular chip manufacturers hardware related issue now fully resolved.


Great news !


----------



## HeavenlyD

Is there anyway to revert back to the old firmware?


----------



## joshnor713

HeavenlyD said:


> Is there anyway to revert back to the old firmware?


Uh oh, that's not good.


----------



## MarkParity

New F/W installed OK here, not really noticed any difference to be honest, which could be seen as good or bad I suppose.

On my Wifi upto 24/96 seems to stream OK but 24/192 is a noGo on my 2Go.


----------



## miketlse

I was thinking the thread seems very calm compared to previous Poly and 2Go updates - but it is still mid-afternoon in the US.


----------



## GreenBow

Is there a FAQ section for the 2Go anywhere please?


----------



## joshnor713

GreenBow said:


> Is there a FAQ section for the 2Go anywhere please?


https://chordelectronics.co.uk/faqs-products/2go/


----------



## joshnor713

Did the update. Wish the firmware updates weren't so clunky. From having to unzip the apk and sideload on Android, to the app losing connection and crashing midway thru the update (while the 2go is automatically power cycling). Sigh. But it did work, on v1.50 now.

Have a work meeting right now. Will test this afternoon and cross my fingers vinlypopsandclicks is gone. I'm anxious about it.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> Is there a FAQ section for the 2Go anywhere please?


There is the FAQ that @joshnor713 flagged up.
Most of the early Poly and 2Go firmware was based on a common platform, so it looks like Chord started adding the 2Go FAQ to the Poly FAQ, but then considered creating a separate 2Go FAQ which has not been completed.
Maybe the project was put on hold while covid was causing problems, but having the 2Go FAQ so empty is confusing now that this major firmware update is happening, so hopefully there are plans to clarify the situation.


----------



## MSXX

Quick test. This is a fantastic update - for me. It has transformed my experience with m-connect. It’s is now snappy and more fast loading and most importantly I use to have this issue where it refuse to start playing a selected song or continue playing songs on a playlist. It’s all fixed for me now. And I am also experiencing a better sound - I think it has to do with a blacker background or a more calmer ease full sound. Anyone else experiencing this? I will listen more/test more and report back. So far - this is awesome!


----------



## dcp10

Updated my firmware successfully, then inserted my 512 GB SanDisk SD card. The 2Go started indexing the card…

…10 hours later, and the multi-colour status lights are still dancing around!


----------



## joshnor713

Be still my heart. Five songs in and haven't heard a pop/click. Can this really be it??

Need to do more listening...


----------



## miketlse (May 18, 2021)

dcp10 said:


> Updated my firmware successfully, then inserted my 512 GB SanDisk SD card. The 2Go started indexing the card…
> 
> …10 hours later, and the multi-colour status lights are still dancing around!


Sorry but something is going wrong.
There were a few questions about indexing times a few months ago, and with this limited data, the indexing time appears to be roughly proportional to the number of tracks.
With your sandisk, then 5 to 15 minutes would be the ballpark prediction, but 10 hours indicates an error of some sort.


----------



## dcp10

miketlse said:


> Sorry but something is going wrong.
> There were a few questions about indexing times a few months ago, and with this limited data, the indexing time appears to be roughly proportional to the number of tracks.
> With your sandisk, then 5 to 15 minutes would be the ballpark prediction, but 10 hours indicates an error of some sort.


I agree!

Things *are* progressing - I can use one of the various players I have (Mconnect, 8Player, Fidata, Rigelian) to browse my folders and the number of “albums” is slowly increasing.

Question: does the Hugo have to be powered during indexing? I’d have thought not, but Gofigure whinges that there’s no DAC (which I don’t recall it doing previously).

Another possible reason for the 10+ hours indexing time: last night I added some new music to the card and tried to update the index… well, no matter how many times I told Gofigure to index, nothing happened. I’m wondering if maybe this is coming back to haunt me - perhaps what aim seeing is endless (anc needless) reindexing? (but surely the software can’t be that stipid


----------



## Mark S

Ok, so after reading a few things from Chord, I installed the firmware, and that went ok.  I installed it because I noted the focus on playlists (which was the subject of my tirade last night). It’s possible my playlist issue was a glitch during the period between the app update and the firmware update, but the new playlist function is a big deal I think (I also think it should have been there from the start). This is what user SteveHulk suggested a long time ago. The software can now create separate playlists for each “album” so users can play music from the sd card with just the GoFigure App using a bluetooth connection to the Hugo2Go. Now the Hugo2Go is really mobile!

 I’m still having a lot of issues with indexing and reindexing and rereindexing of my sd cards, but I’m hopeful things will settle. We will see. I have 2 sd cards with about 900 gb on each, so I need to give Chord the benefit of the doubt with my large databases.  I’m off my tirade now and have an open mind.  It would have been nice for Chord to have included some release notes about potential playlist issues pending the firmware update, but, while annoying, that’s excusable.


----------



## dcp10

OK, we’ll after 10 hours, the indexing has completed. I don’t know whether powering on the Hugo helped, or if the brain-dead system was re-indexing and re-indexing - but for now, it seems content.


----------



## miketlse

dcp10 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Things *are* progressing - I can use one of the various players I have (Mconnect, 8Player, Fidata, Rigelian) to browse my folders and the number of “albums” is slowly increasing.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcp10

Oops - I made the mistake of allowing Gofigure to auto-generate playlists for me, so of course, it’s re-indexing my SD card!!!


----------



## miketlse

dcp10 said:


> OK, we’ll after 10 hours, the indexing has completed. I don’t know whether powering on the Hugo helped, or if the brain-dead system was re-indexing and re-indexing - but for now, it seems content.


Interesting that the indexing has completed. Means it is even more useful for @ChordElectronics to provide feedback about whether the dac needs to be powered up.


----------



## dcp10

The indexing seems a bit faster with this firmware: after10 mins I’m down to Mozart, so about half way through my collection (Abrahamsen to Widor).

Still not sure if I was stuck in an indexing loop, or if powering on the Hugo jolted the system into action. Annoying that the playlist feature triggered yet another indexing operation though.


----------



## dcp10

(On the previous firmware it took ca. 45 mins to index my collection - about twice as long as now)


----------



## miketlse

dcp10 said:


> Oops - I made the mistake of allowing Gofigure to auto-generate playlists for me, so of course, it’s re-indexing my SD card!!!


So does this mean that the GoFigure took approx 10 hours to auto-generate the playlists, and maybe 20 minutes to re-index the card?
Hopefully this will get clarified tomorrow.


----------



## dcp10

miketlse said:


> So does this mean that the GoFigure took approx 10 hours to auto-generate the playlists, and maybe 20 minutes to re-index the card?
> Hopefully this will get clarified tomorrow.


No - the 10 hours was purely indexing; I hadn’t seen the Playlist option until AFTER the card had been indexed.


----------



## dcp10

Wow - it did it!

the re-re-indexing (which took 20 mins) has also resulted in hundreds of playlists. 

FEATURE REQUEST: Some kind of nesting would be great (eg by composer, as Haydn did write over 100 symphonies…)


----------



## airata (May 18, 2021)

ChordElectronics said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are pleased to announce that 2go's latest firmware update v.1.5.0 is now available via an OTA update.
> Once you have successfully updated your 2go to the latest firmware, you'll be able to benefit from the new feature sets *within *Gofigure iOS v2.08(22) and Android v1.2.126.
> *Please note that if you haven't already updated your Gofigure app, *please do so *before you update your 2go's firmware.


All right. Thank you!
Rolled back to the old version of the gofigure and updated to 1.5


----------



## dcp10

FEATURE REQUEST 2: Move that “Build Playlists” button so there’s more room to display all those playlists …


----------



## joshnor713

If we're requesting features, can we finally have the Google Cast support that was promised with the release of the Poly?


----------



## paulgc

Mojo ideas said:


> Hello I think the second or so of noise at the start or finish of the tracks you are describing, is likely to be the noise that is was inadvertently recorded into the tracks themselves. Many studios are using equipment that does produce some low levels of residual noise.
> 
> Note I also just take this opportunity to say to those patiently waiting for their 2yu’s we are now, following this latest  firmware up date, are now able to start rapidly shipping these units to our retailers in good numbers. Once again I’d just like to say sorry to those of you that placed orders for the lengthy delays. Which were due to a particular chip manufacturers hardware related issue now fully resolved.


Just asked my dealer to reinstate my 2yu order. @Mojo ideas do you have enough stock or production to ship to America market or only UK domestic?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Just updated 2go. No issues. Both of my SD cards indexed and ready to go. The whole process took less than 15 minutes (this includes all the indexing, playlist building, and re-indexing). I have one 400gb SD card and one 128gb SD card. 

Figured I'd add a positive experience to the thread. 

Waiting for Poly update. Hopefully will be as smooth.


----------



## Stourmead

MarkParity said:


> New F/W installed OK here, not really noticed any difference to be honest, which could be seen as good or bad I suppose.
> 
> On my Wifi upto 24/96 seems to stream OK but 24/192 is a noGo on my 2Go.


24/192 was bad news for me too until I got a WiFi extender... Since then it's been well behaved.  It's like I have a completely different unit now compared to the pain I went through with firmware 1.0 and the earlier gofigure versions


----------



## Mark S (May 18, 2021)

My indexing is now going on about 5 hours.  Obviously, something is not working.  I get a variety of lights blinking.  Sometimes red, sometimes free, sometimes dark blue, sometimes teal, sometimes the rapidly flashing indexing, sometimes yellow.  Annoying to say the least.  Plus, cannot connect to my device now either.

I am now basically bricked!

Chord - who do I call to fix this??


----------



## Mojo ideas

paulgc said:


> Just asked my dealer to reinstate my 2yu order. @Mojo ideas do you have enough stock or production to ship to America market or only UK domestic?


 Plenty, so we are shipping to all  markets but shipping is still in a mess worldwide and especially into Europe at present


----------



## gto88

I tried to update firmware, but had issue to connect 2GO to goFigure..., when I turned on 2GO without connecting to Hugo 2.
After trying a while without success, I put it on to Hugo 2, and it shows up on goFigure, I check and found out it is on 1.5.0 already?
My guess, once you turn 2GO on and it has wifi/ethernet connected, it automatically updates itself, so I cannot connect it to goFigure.
And then, I found out my goFigure is 2.0.5?  So, I update it to 2.0.8, then I get build playlist button. 
In my case, my 512GB card index didn't take long, pretty fast I can say.  Just don't understand why after scan and write playlist, it has to re-index again.?
The other thing is, it is not clear how the playlist is created, I prefer it to be created per folder that how my music are organized, but it is apparently not the case
as it creates 703 playlist on 30 folders of music???  something to enhance there.


----------



## gto88 (May 18, 2021)

ok, when you switch card, it will re-index it, why. why. why can't it write the index data on the sd card? and only re-index if
something is changed on the card?

EDIT: checked left card, it has no space left to write, so be sure to leave some space for indexing data.


----------



## miketlse

gto88 said:


> ok, when you switch card, it will re-index it, why. why. why can't it write the index data on the sd card? and only re-index if
> something is changed on the card?
> 
> EDIT: checked left card, it has no space left to write, so be sure to leave some space for indexing data.


I presume that could explain some of the cases of very long indexing times, if go figure is trying to create an index on cards with no free space.


----------



## gto88

All seems good for now.  much much better and usable now.  probably will find some area for improvement later, but now it works as expected functionally.
Good job @ChordElectronics


----------



## phillevy

All went fine for me, gofigure shut down during the update but 2go carried on and status went white after a few minutes. Everything is working as it should - playlists built successfully from my 512gb card, no issues with MConnect, Rigelian and Roon. For the first time I was able to stream an entire DSD 256 file which is very promising.


----------



## dcp10

Mark S said:


> My indexing is now going on about 5 hours.  Obviously, something is not working.  I get a variety of lights blinking.  Sometimes red, sometimes free, sometimes dark blue, sometimes teal, sometimes the rapidly flashing indexing, sometimes yellow.  Annoying to say the least.  Plus, cannot connect to my device now either.
> 
> I am now basically bricked!
> 
> Chord - who do I call to fix this??


My first indexing took 10 hours... try turning your Hugo 2 on, if it isnt already on? Not sure if this helps, but my 10-hour index ended soon after I did this.


----------



## ecva

One of the things i am hoping Chord would do is to be able to sync 2go's power with hugo 2, even when plugged in all the time.  Currently, 2go is still on (stand by) even if you turn off hugo 2.  I am fine with this but 2go is still generating heat on standby so i am hoping soon they can sync the power of those 2 devices.


----------



## lucasratmundo

Has the wifi connection stability improved with the new firmware?


----------



## ecva

lucasratmundo said:


> Has the wifi connection stability improved with the new firmware?


Hard to determine for me if it has improved as I have the 2go working well even before the firmware update. One thing I did take note of, every time I had a crash before, I look at the roon server logs. A common thing I see as an error message is the percentage of the buffers per track is not a 100% and the 2go being in sleep mode so the roon server stopped communication, hence the dropouts. I looked at the logs last night while playing the interstellar soundtrack which usually causes the dropouts from before and I do not see the drops in buffers like before (attached a portion of that log).  So no dropouts for me yet so far.

For reference, here's how my network at home is chained. ISP (30MBps, i know, it's a joke) - > Tp-link deco m5 (just a single unit, small house) - > ds220+ (installed roon server here) - > 2go.


----------



## Ards

Just spent an hour listening to the new upgrade.  Not a single pop or click.  Previously I was plagued by them.  Everything rock solid and stable, whether wifi even at 192/24 or via Rigelian and local files.  Huzzah!!


----------



## earnmyturns (May 19, 2021)

lucasratmundo said:


> Has the wifi connection stability improved with the new firmware?


No. *Update*: To be more specific, 2go stability is so variable (days working perfectly, then bursts of clicks and skips) that the only way I'd say there's an improvement is if it works without glitches for an extended period. When I updated to 1.5.0 yesterday (which was a saga in itself due to GoFigure flakiness), the first album I played via Roon had a skip on the first track. I moved the device to another place in the same room, worked well for the next 45 minutes, then skips again. This is in a very quiet WiFi environment in the country, my UniFi network is 40dBm above the nearest neighbor network. I do use a UniFi mesh, it could be that 2go is still hopeless with even pro mesh gear, which is a design defect as everything else I own has no problem, including Linn and Naim gear.


----------



## joshnor713

So I was someone plagued by the pop/clicks issue. With the new update, I noted yesterday that it seemed to have fixed the issue, but wanted to hold out on calling victory until more testing.

Good and bad news. Bad news is that it's not 100% solved, for me. Good news is that the frequency of the pops/clicks is significantly improved. So if I got a 40% pop/click rate before per listening session, it's now more like 10%.

I can now listen to music without too much worry of distraction. Still, for $1300, and the fact that the Poly is completely clean, I'm still scratching my head over this. Sigh.


----------



## MSXX

The update seems to have fixed the pops&clicks for me. And my m-connect issues are as well - It’s very stabil. Very big deal for me because it has been very poor. But am I the only one gets a better sound from the update as well?Lower noice floor, more ease full sound and easier to pick out decaying notes/tones? Something has definitely changed.


----------



## joshnor713

MSXX said:


> The update seems to have fixed the pops&clicks for me. And my m-connect issues are as well - It’s very stabil. Very big deal for me because it has been very poor. But am I the only one gets a better sound from the update as well?Lower noice floor, more ease full sound and easier to pick out decaying notes/tones? Something has definitely changed.


I noticed I can go long sessions without hearing it, which is a substantial improvement. The pops/clicks are really noticeable on the Utopia, been listening with them nonstop since my last post and zero instances. I'm thinking the 10% comment I made may be more like 5%.

There was one time this morning I heard it three times in one song, which had me worried. But the fact that I can go long stretches undistracted is fantastic. Stability is def improved. Just, I still stand by for $1300, it should be flawless, especially when the Poly is.


----------



## HeavenlyD

If anyone has any feedback on MC


MSXX said:


> The update seems to have fixed the pops&clicks for me. And my m-connect issues are as well - It’s very stabil. Very big deal for me because it has been very poor. But am I the only one gets a better sound from the update as well?Lower noice floor, more ease full sound and easier to pick out decaying notes/tones? Something has definitely changed.


Please  advise the MConnect issues you had which are now fixed, I’m experiencing issues with connection and also playback stalling and then disconnecting from the 2Go, however my issues may be isolated so trying to figure out why… 8player also is now not recognising the 2Go so it’s baffling me.


----------



## SteveHulk (May 19, 2021)

I downloaded and updated to the new firmware, even though the app kept trying to tell me that that the firmware was up to date.

After a few 2go resets and app restarts it eventually relented and admitted that the firmware was not up to date.

After more shilly-shallying I eventually got it to find the music on my two sd cards. The one which had playlists already created by me was fine and my playlists showed up in gofigure in the usual way.

The other sd card has no playlists and eventually gofigure popped up the magic "build playlists" button. My finger hovered over it then withdrew... 

Has anybody yet used this feature? If so, on what were the playlists based? The file and folder structure on the sd card? Information derived from the id3 tags on the tracks? Or what?



gto88 said:


> ...as it creates 703 playlist on 30 folders of music???



This person's experience made me doubt...


----------



## vo_obgyn

After the update, GoFigure did not recognize my SD card. I had to power down the 2Go and then power it back up before GoFigure recognized my SD card. It didn't take long at all for my 480 GB of music on my 512 GB SD card to build the playlist. I did have to "build" the playlist twice before I finally saw my music on GoFigure.


----------



## Mark S

dcp10 said:


> My first indexing took 10 hours... try turning your Hugo 2 on, if it isnt already on? Not sure if this helps, but my 10-hour index ended soon after I did this.


Had my Hugo on entire time.  I put it down until the weekend when I have time. Might format the sd card and recook the music files. That would probably take about 5 hours


----------



## Mark S

SteveHulk said:


> I downloaded and updated to the new firmware, even though the app kept trying to tell me that that the firmware was up to date.
> 
> After a few 2go resets and app restarts it eventually relented and admitted that the firmware was not up to date.
> 
> ...


I think it builds them based on the folders. On one of my sd cards (my jazz/classical card), the system worked. So my 10 Miles Davis sacd rips in the “Miles Davis” folder, which are each in a separate folder for each album (e.g., Kinda Blue, Miles Smiles, etc.) were all in a separate playlist. I didn’t like the format of the playlist names (a lot of underscores), but it’s not terrible, and I’m betting you can put the sd card into a desktop and change the name. All in all, not terrible.


----------



## miketlse

SteveHulk said:


> I downloaded and updated to the new firmware, even though the app kept trying to tell me that that the firmware was up to date.
> 
> After a few 2go resets and app restarts it eventually relented and admitted that the firmware was not up to date.
> 
> ...


I think the post from @ChordElectronics listing the functions that have been updated by the firmware, mentions one playlist per album.


----------



## gto88

regarding “build playlist”, my previous post said create 703 playlist is misleading.
there Is message saying scan for creating playlist followed by the number, which I guess is the number of read files, not playlist created.  I have not checked the content, so it is not clear how playlist are created, but I am sure it is not per folder.   I would expect per folder is the most reasonable way By default.


----------



## SteveHulk (May 20, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I think the post from @ChordElectronics listing the functions that have been updated by the firmware, mentions one playlist per album.


That still still leaves an ambiguity.

Is it assumed by gofigure that a leaf folder in the file store directory tree corresponds to an album and then the track file names in that folder are dumped into a playlist for that folder? 

Or is something more sophisticated done using the id3 tag attributes associated with each track file? 

This latter is what a good media player does. You could take your entire music file store, dump all the track files into a single folder and hand that to eg jRiver Media Centre and it would still sort out albums, artists, genres etc from the id3 metadata. No particular physical file structure is needed or assumed.

I'm guessing that gofigure uses the existing file structure and creates one playlist per leaf folder, with the assumption being that that will result in one playlist per album.



Mark S said:


> I think it builds them based on the folders. On one of my sd cards (my jazz/classical card), the system worked. So my 10 Miles Davis sacd rips in the “Miles Davis” folder, which are each in a separate folder for each album (e.g., Kinda Blue, Miles Smiles, etc.) were all in a separate playlist. I didn’t like the format of the playlist names (a lot of underscores), but it’s not terrible, and I’m betting you can put the sd card into a desktop and change the name. All in all, not terrible.



That also would be consistent with the grim playlist names described by @Mark S above.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> That still still leaves an ambiguity.
> 
> Is it assumed by gofigure that a leaf folder in the file store directory tree corresponds to an album and then the track file names in that folder are dumped into a playlist for that folder?
> 
> ...


By my testing it creates playlists based on the AlbumArtist ID3 Tag. I have many various albums and ended up with playlists containing one track each. When I changed the AlbumArtist tag to for example "mycompilation" I get one playlist for all the tracks called "mycompilation".

Sometimes it takes a couple of scans and playlist builds for the playlists to appear correctly though.

Overall I'm personally very happy with the playlist feature now.


----------



## miketlse

MarkParity said:


> By my testing it creates playlists based on the AlbumArtist ID3 Tag. I have many various albums and ended up with playlists containing one track each. When I changed the AlbumArtist tag to for example "mycompilation" I get one playlist for all the tracks called "mycompilation".
> 
> Sometimes it takes a couple of scans and playlist builds for the playlists to appear correctly though.
> 
> Overall I'm personally very happy with the playlist feature now.


If it is the same for poly, then I need to check my tags in advance.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> By my testing it creates playlists based on the AlbumArtist ID3 Tag. I have many various albums and ended up with playlists containing one track each. When I changed the AlbumArtist tag to for example "mycompilation" I get one playlist for all the tracks called "mycompilation".
> 
> Sometimes it takes a couple of scans and playlist builds for the playlists to appear correctly though.
> 
> Overall I'm personally very happy with the playlist feature now.


That is very interesting. Thank you for establishing these facts.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> That is very interesting. Thank you for establishing these facts.


No problem, however now I think the algorithm is a little more complex. For some other compilation albums I tried adding an "Album Artist" tag and the "Album" tag appears to override the "Album Artist" tag. More investigation is required, but anyway if the tracks are tagged with the correct ID3 Album or Album Artist you should be good to go.


----------



## vo_obgyn

I checked with a local U.S. Chord seller and was told that the *2yu* price has increased from $595 to $945. Almost double. Anyone have an idea why the price would increase so much?


----------



## MarkParity

vo_obgyn said:


> I checked with a local U.S. Chord seller and was told that the *2yu* price has increased from $595 to $945. Almost double. Anyone have an idea why the price would increase so much?


Extra development costs maybe but a doubling of the price seems a little too much. I think the seller may have also got the price wrong though because in the UK the price is still £449 and at least one seller has available stock, or at least their website is showing it as available.


----------



## paulgc

vo_obgyn said:


> I checked with a local U.S. Chord seller and was told that the *2yu* price has increased from $595 to $945. Almost double. Anyone have an idea why the price would increase so much?


@MoonAudio is still showing 595


----------



## vo_obgyn

paulgc said:


> @MoonAudio is still showing 595


Yes I noted Moon Audio’s price as well. Thanks.


----------



## vo_obgyn

MarkParity said:


> Extra development costs maybe but a doubling of the price seems a little too much. I think the seller may have also got the price wrong though because in the UK the price is still £449 and at least one seller has available stock, or at least their website is showing it as available.


Thanks. I have an email to the seller confirming that the price has increased and have asked for an explanation why the 2yu price has increased, as least as far as he knows. I think that Bluebird Music used to be the US distributor here but now it is Sound Organisation as far as I know. Maybe they or Chord can chime in here?


----------



## Mojo ideas

vo_obgyn said:


> Thanks. I have an email to the seller confirming that the price has increased and have asked for an explanation why the 2yu price has increased, as least as far as he knows. I think that Bluebird Music used to be the US distributor here but now it is Sound Organisation as far as I know. Maybe they or Chord can chime in here?


----------



## Mojo ideas

Possibly it’s just a typo we will check and advise


----------



## vo_obgyn

Mojo ideas said:


> Possibly it’s just a typo we will check and advise


Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## gto88

MarkParity said:


> No problem, however now I think the algorithm is a little more complex. For some other compilation albums I tried adding an "Album Artist" tag and the "Album" tag appears to override the "Album Artist" tag. More investigation is required, but anyway if the tracks are tagged with the correct ID3 Album or Album Artist you should be good to go.


It is better that @ChordElectronics can provide some details about how the playlists are collected so we can prepare our music accordingly.
let users to play guessing game is not good.


----------



## Mojo ideas

vo_obgyn said:


> Thank you in advance for your help.


We’ve checked with our USA distributor he was surprised and says it’s likely to be a dealers simple mistake. However  if you can pm me with which dealer and I’ll we will ensure its corrected promptly.


----------



## Stourmead

Happy days , really enjoying this setup now 💖


----------



## gto88

Stourmead said:


> Happy days , really enjoying this setup now 💖


Wow, is it Burson Audio Soloist?  A powerful amp You have there.


----------



## Jimjim77

Mojo ideas said:


> We’ve checked with our USA distributor he was surprised and says it’s likely to be a dealers simple mistake. However  if you can pm me with which dealer and I’ll we will ensure its corrected promptly.


If you don’t mind, you could take a look on the son-video.com 2Yu price. It doesn’t seem realistic.


----------



## miketlse

Jimjim77 said:


> If you don’t mind, you could take a look on the son-video.com 2Yu price. It doesn’t seem realistic.


What price were you expecting?


----------



## Jimjim77

miketlse said:


> What price were you expecting?


Something like 550€ as it was on a Belgium website.


----------



## Stourmead

gto88 said:


> Wow, is it Burson Audio Soloist?  A powerful amp You have there.


Yes Soloist 3x . Just gives the hugo2 that missing Welly


----------



## vo_obgyn

Mojo ideas said:


> We’ve checked with our USA distributor he was surprised and says it’s likely to be a dealers simple mistake. However  if you can pm me with which dealer and I’ll we will ensure its corrected promptly.


PM Sent


----------



## MarkParity

Does anybody have a 2uy yet? I'm on the fence myself already owning a 2Go and Hugo2, I don't really have a better DAC than the Hugo2 that would benefit from it at the moment and 2yu plus another 2Go would be a bit too much of an expense for me. 

Perhaps Chord may offer a bundled price of 2Go+2Yu for say around £1200 in the future. Still a lot of cash but maybe affordable for me (just)


----------



## MSXX

MarkParity said:


> Does anybody have a 2uy yet? I'm on the fence myself already owning a 2Go and Hugo2, I don't really have a better DAC than the Hugo2 that would benefit from it at the moment and 2yu plus another 2Go would be a bit too much of an expense for me.
> 
> Perhaps Chord may offer a bundled price of 2Go+2Yu for say around £1200 in the future. Still a lot of cash but maybe affordable for me (just)


Sorry for asking, but could you or someone else explain to me what the 2yu does - I simply can’t understand it. I do know that it enables you to use a m-scaler but is there any other benefits to it as to why you would want to add it to your Hugo/2go?


----------



## Jimjim77

MSXX said:


> Sorry for asking, but could you or someone else explain to me what the 2yu does - I simply can’t understand it. I do know that it enables you to use a m-scaler but is there any other benefits to it as to why you would want to add it to your Hugo/2go?


You can connect the 2Yu to the 2go but not to the 2go/Hugo2 combo. 
the 2Yu allows using 2Go without the Hugo2. In my case I plan to connect 2Go/2Yu to my qutest in order to have a streamer in my hifi setup. 
One more thing, you can have multiple  outputs of the 2Yu active in the same time. Interesting if you want to send the digital flux to different zone.


----------



## manueljenkin

Does anyone know what wifi chip is used in the 2go? Just curious.


----------



## miketlse (May 22, 2021)

manueljenkin said:


> Does anyone know what wifi chip is used in the 2go? Just curious.


[edited]
radnor posted an ID a while back.
There was then quite a debate about whether the chip was good or bad, and the circuit board was a RPi, and the root cause of the pops and clicks.
And then it turns out that the Meraki scanner that was used, gets the ID wrong roughly 2/3 of the time.

I don't remember any other IDs being posted, but can't be 100% sure without a deeper search.


----------



## manueljenkin

miketlse said:


> [edited]
> radnor posted an ID a while back.
> There was then quite a debate about whether the chip was good or bad, and the circuit board was a RPi, and the root cause of the pops and clicks.
> And then it turns out that the Meraki scanner that was used, gets the ID wrong roughly 2/3 of the time.
> ...


Thanks. I feel the rant made in the other post was too harsh. I wouldn't bother a lot if it can stream 24/96 without issues. Beyond that it's too much to ask through WiFi. 2.4Ghz isn't a bad thing, you have better coverage with it (also I guess not as power hungry as 5ghz, I may be wrong on this, correct if needed).

Still haven't got to find the actual chip used though.


----------



## miketlse (May 23, 2021)

manueljenkin said:


> Thanks. I feel the rant made in the other post was too harsh. I wouldn't bother a lot if it can stream 24/96 without issues. Beyond that it's too much to ask through WiFi. 2.4Ghz isn't a bad thing, you have better coverage with it (also I guess not as power hungry as 5ghz, I may be wrong on this, correct if needed).
> 
> Still haven't got to find the actual chip used though.


Chord have always maintained right from the early Poly posts, that there were two prime reasons for using 2.4Ghz, and these were that in apartments built with reinforced concrete, the reinforcing acts as a faraday cage and blocks 5Ghz, plus that there was not enough physical room to fit a 5Ghz receiver inside the Poly case.

I expected that inside the larger 2Go case they would decide to install a 5Ghz receiver, to avoid another social media disagreement with owners.
However it was not to be. The faraday cage argument will still be valid.

A year down the line, the 2Go wifi chip has stayed the same, but the firmware has been updated.
[edited] Whereas a year ago there were many dozens of owners posting about wifi issues, there are now just a few owners posting about unfortunately still experiencing issues with wifi.
Suggests to me that the wifi chip was good enough, but it was being handicapped by the firmware.
Hopefully Chord can work with these owners, to identify if the root cause is the firmware, or possibly a router or streamer setting. 
Others may well disagree with me.

However that still doesn't satisfy the owners curiosity about what wifi chip has been used.


----------



## earnmyturns

miketlse said:


> A year down the line, the 2Go wifi chip has stayed the same, but the firmware has been updated, and now owners seem to find no issues with wifi.


I wish. Latest firmware, still WiFi skips on Roon even though I am in a rural, zero interference area, with UniFi network gear, and I was able to run Linn and Naim gear over WiFi for months until the house was rewired for Ethernet with no issues at all.


----------



## ThibSan

earnmyturns said:


> I wish. Latest firmware, still WiFi skips on Roon even though I am in a rural, zero interference with area, with UniFi network gear, and I was able to run Linn and Naim gear over WiFi for months until the house was rewired for Ethernet with no issues at all.


Same problems here, WiFi is not fixed. 

Some previous comments may seem harsh but I believe they are not hard to justify. It does not feel right to spend this kind of money on what is advertised as a “nomad solution” that in fact ends up working correctly only when using an ethernet cable. 

On the plus side chord replied to my email asking me more details regarding my router. To be continued…


----------



## earnmyturns

ThibSan said:


> On the plus side chord replied to my email asking me more details regarding my router. To be continued…


I'm curious about what they'll say.


----------



## gto88

gto88 said:


> regarding “build playlist”, my previous post said create 703 playlist is misleading.
> there Is message saying scan for creating playlist followed by the number, which I guess is the number of read files, not playlist created.  I have not checked the content, so it is not clear how playlist are created, but I am sure it is not per folder.   I would expect per folder is the most reasonable way By default.


actually, I was right, it scan and created 433 playlist, number is different, but there are many playlists.
and it didn't work still.  all the issues I had are still the same.



Those playlist created don't play at all.
I checked them with PC mpdctrl app, it doesn't play either, and the error is no such directory.
I use mpdctrl to play song listed, it plays fine, and I created playlist, it plays fine.
BUT, it still doesn't show all the folders on the SD card. 
I have 43 folders on it, and it shows only 4 or 5 when I do update db.
I guess this is only me, because my music collection don't have all tags on them, and it contains a lot of chinese/japanese album.
So, the firmware still doesn't resolve MPD server issue, for my case.


----------



## miketlse

ThibSan said:


> It does not feel right to spend this kind of money on what is advertised as a “nomad solution” that in fact ends up working correctly only when using an ethernet cable.
> 
> On the plus side chord replied to my email asking me more details regarding my router. To be continued…


I agree with you about being frustrated after spending that kind of money.
What I have never liked is how polarized both the Poly and 2Go threads became, leading to too many aggressive 'I am right, you are wrong' posts, some of which were insensitive and insulting.
I am sure that some posters will disagree with me on this issue.

Anyway hopefully Chord can identify the root cause, and hopefully propose a solution for you to test.


----------



## HeavenlyD (May 23, 2021)

earnmyturns said:


> I wish. Latest firmware, still WiFi skips on Roon even though I am in a rural, zero interference area, with UniFi network gear, and I was able to run Linn and Naim gear over WiFi for months until the house was rewired for Ethernet with no issues at all.


Hey I’m having serious issues with UniFi switch and endpoint with the 2Go and had a very good conversation with Chord last week after the update about this. I simply can’t see the 2Go very often and tested a few 2Go’s and all the same. Without going into it too much and my conversation, I was very anti the update. I believe it’s made my connection worse, but after some real time tests indoors and also reactivating my Virgin WiFi away from Ubiquiti WiFi, we found a small question that needs to be asked.
Virgin WiFi through the Hub 3.0 finds DNLA, infact my Bowers and Wilkins Duos and Wedge popped up on Roon for the first time as did the 2Go. But trying to play it through the Virgin WiFi stuttered along on 192KHZ files on channel 1, I changed to channel 2 (just for testing) and it improved. So firstly on Virgin away from channel 1 I can only think channel 1 struggles with bandwidth, but for the most part, 2Go is visible.
Switching back to Ubiquiti, which has a solid 200mbps download on 5ghz and 80mbps on a 2.4ghZ channel, everything disappears. Roon now finds zero and my 2Go is blind.
Virgin has uPnP enabled but we are wondering if Ubiquiti UniFi desktop control panel has this switched off as standard, hence  it’s blocking all DLNA and uPNP products from being seen because it’s deemed an enterprise setup although it’s infiltrating the home environment massively now and taking on Linksys so a key player, especially for audio and gaming enthusiasts with how solid and sturdy it is.
The issue is you need to buy a separate UniFi Gateway to access this setting which I don’t have, so my conversation with Chord is on hold until I can clarify this and then continue the search into why I’m struggling so much with this product.
Just to add, I work with many manufacturers in my job and sell many high end product, Chord have been excellent, very professional and helpful and initially making me believe their firmware has made my product worse, even though these issues materialised more after the update, I was Seeing it before but struggled with its connection. I think it’s highlighted more issues with how important the set up needs to be for the product to work properly.
My investigation continues as I’m currently without it unless hardwired.
If anyone can add any input about Ubiquiti seeing DLNA products and settings I’m open for advice as I’m hoping this is the root cause of all the issues I’ve been plagued with…


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> [edited]
> radnor posted an ID a while back.
> There was then quite a debate about whether the chip was good or bad, and the circuit board was a RPi, and the root cause of the pops and clicks.
> And then it turns out that the Meraki scanner that was used, gets the ID wrong roughly 2/3 of the time.
> ...





miketlse said:


> Chord have always maintained right from the early Poly posts, that there were two prime reasons for using 2.4Ghz, and these were that in apartments built with reinforced concrete, the reinforcing acts as a faraday cage and blocks 5Ghz, plus that there was not enough physical room to fit a 5Ghz receiver inside the Poly case.
> 
> I expected that inside the larger 2Go case they would decide to install a 5Ghz receiver, to avoid another social media disagreement with owners.
> However it was not to be. The faraday cage argument will still be valid.
> ...


 Putting the very real 2.4gHz /5gHz faraday cage issue to one side. Of course we were well aware of alternative Bluetooth chip solutions,  but many were for Poly rejected on their physical size and you are correct that these constraints weren’t an issue for 2go however many alternative chip solutions were immediately excluded on their power usage alone as 2go is a mobile ( battery ) and home use product.


----------



## SteveHulk

gto88 said:


> actually, I was right, it scan and created 433 playlist, number is different, but there are many playlists.
> and it didn't work still.  all the issues I had are still the same.
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt this is only you. 

I think it is possible that a lot of special characters including diacritic marks on letters in the roman alphabet will create problems.

They created problems for me back when I was battling with playlists.


----------



## miketlse (May 23, 2021)

Mojo ideas said:


> Putting the very real 2.4gHz /5gHz faraday cage issue to one side. Of course we were well aware of alternative Bluetooth chip solutions,  but many were for Poly rejected on their physical size and you are correct that these constraints weren’t an issue for 2go however many alternative chip solutions were immediately excluded on their power usage alone as 2go is a mobile ( battery ) and home use product.


Thanks for the clarification regarding power usage.
It had puzzled me for a year, about what was the additional blocker for the 2Go.


----------



## ThibSan (May 23, 2021)

After spending a good part of the night resetting everything (router, WiFi extender). I am happy to report a substantial improvement regarding my WiFi situation: 3 hours straight of 24 bit 192KHz and no disconnection! (Of note, I did not have time to listen but at least I did not see any drop yet)

What did I change? I removed the extender (RE7000) that, I believe, used to help a bit with network stability with the previous firmware (it created a wifi network only for 2Go and was 50cm from 2GoH2). Still, this was not good enough to reach the serenity/stability to make it useable.

I have now setup the 2Go to connect the router (linksys EA9500) and reserved an IP for it.

With the firmware update the device may have changed name (and lost the previously reserved IP). Could this explain why my firmware update did not seem so successful? I just really hope this sudden improvement is not due to the bank holiday weekend (resulting in less WiFi interferences). 😬

For those who may be in a similar situation to mine. A symptom I “used to have” was a drop from Roon and no more WiFi network signal in GoFigure (none amongst the three WiFi configured within 2Go had any signal, it looked like they were all out of range).

Of course bitrate is limited to 24bit 192 / DSD128, but at least I have now a message telling me the problem is “the audio file is loading slowly”, so adjusting the max bitrate solves the issue.
So if the WiFi holds, 2Go will be more than enough to me and the rare albums I have above this rate will be on the sd card.

I hope this improvement will last and will help others.


----------



## earnmyturns

HeavenlyD said:


> Virgin has uPnP enabled but we are wondering if Ubiquiti UniFi desktop control panel has this switched off as standard, hence it’s blocking all DLNA and uPNP products from being seen because it’s deemed an enterprise setup


Roon does not use UPnP or DLNA. As I noted on this thread I had both Linn and Naim gear working perfectly with Roon for several months over the same UniFi WiFi network until the house got rewired for Ethernet. So, it's nothing to do with UniFi's (configurable) restrictions on UPnP. In any case, my 2go shows on Roon correctly, it's just that play annoyingly skips now and then. Again, this Roon and network setup have been rock solid from the beginning with everything except the 2go.


----------



## HeavenlyD (May 24, 2021)

earnmyturns said:


> Roon does not use UPnP or DLNA. As I noted on this thread I had both Linn and Naim gear working perfectly with Roon for several months over the same UniFi WiFi network until the house got rewired for Ethernet. So, it's nothing to do with UniFi's (configurable) restrictions on UPnP. In any case, my 2go shows on Roon correctly, it's just that play annoyingly skips now and then. Again, this Roon and network setup have been rock solid from the beginning with everything except the 2go.


Ok thanks for this but I’m a little confused.
What is Roon using to find and stream across with? Virgin allows MConnect and Roon to finds my devices.
Ubiquiti doesn’t allow Mconnect or Roon to find my devices so there is a solid pattern here for both Roon and Mconnect which is where I’m struggling.
I can use Virgin network only for my devices but it doesn’t have the signal strength to play without stutter where as Ubiquiti does, but can’t find them.
I’m looking at getting a Macmini from work to use as a Roon core but it will need to be on the 2.4ghz network, which is why I need to establish why Ubiquiti is just not finding any RAAT, uPnP or DNLA device.


----------



## ubs28

So is the 2GO working flawlessly now with this new firmware update? (I sold mine last year so I cannot test it myself at the moment).

And before anyone starts the BS about my router, every single streaming capable devices works flawless on my network, even 2160p HDR movies with 5.1 surround sound streams flawless on my network, so all problems is on Chord.


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> So is the 2GO working flawlessly now with this new firmware update? (I sold mine last year so I cannot test it myself at the moment).
> 
> And before anyone starts the BS about my router, every single streaming capable devices works flawless on my network, even 2160p HDR movies with 5.1 surround sound streams flawless on my network, so all problems is on Chord.


From my end (I've only had pops/clicks issues, nothing else like wifi or connection problems others have had), it's not flawless but significantly improved. Getting an occasional pop/click here and there. But it's so far and few between that it's okay.


----------



## MarkParity

HeavenlyD said:


> What is Roon using to find and stream across with?


RAAT - Roon Advanced Audio Transport.


----------



## earnmyturns

HeavenlyD said:


> What is Roon using to find and stream across with? Virgin allows MConnect and Roon to finds my devices.
> Ubiquiti doesn’t allow Mconnect or Roon to find my devices so there is a solid pattern here for both Roon and Mconnect which is where I’m struggling.


Roon uses IP multicast to find endpoints, and its TCP/IP RAAT protocol to stream from the Roon Core to the endpoint(s). I have Ubiquiti routers in two site EdgeRouter at one with UniFi and Netgear switches, Actiontec MoCA transceivers, and an AmpliFi WiFi mesh network bridged to the EdgeRouter; and a UniFi Dream Machine at the other with UniFi managed switches and a UniFi Flex HD AP as mesh point. I don't have issues with Roon endpoint discovery at either site, and I never had to configure either router especially for Roon. While, I manage both routers through their respective Web interfaces for firewalls, mDNS service, etc., I never had to change anything to enable Roon connection to endpoints. The only issue I have is with skips while playing to the 2go. All other endpoints always work.


----------



## HeavenlyD (May 25, 2021)

Yes thanks.
I’ve actually just ordered a Netgear Blackhawk to extend my original Virgin WiFi just for the Chord and B&W set up today to see if that solves the issue, and leave Ubiquiti to do everything else. I’m literally pulling my hair out with it.
It seems such a shame Ubiquiti is giving me such a headache
This is Ubiquiti on a dedicated 2.4ghz channel





And this is when I then switch to Virgin 2.4ghz channel, everything appears, im
Really at a loss.





Is there anything you can recommend I check in settings? I’m restricted without buying a security gateway to check uPnP settings.


----------



## mammal

HeavenlyD said:


> This is Ubiquiti on a dedicated 2.4ghz channel


I was also not able to figure out why this was happening, I even changed channel width, but no luck.


----------



## earnmyturns

HeavenlyD said:


> Is there anything you can recommend I check in settings? I’m restricted without buying a security gateway to check uPnP settings.


From other troubleshooting I've done in the past, this could be a problem with IP multicast configuration, maybe relative to IGMP snooping/proxying. I don't think it has anything to do with UPnP, which Roon does not use. I've never seen that issue with my Ubiquiti/UniFi gear, but maybe yours got configured differently. What Ubiquiti gear do you specifically have? BTW, do you really need a security gateway to control it, or just the UniFi Network app?


----------



## HeavenlyD (May 25, 2021)

Ok so I’ve had one of my IT guys here all day with me literally testing this to the limit.
We have decided to totally eliminate the Ubiquiti system and work off the standard Virgin hub 3:0 and test.
I’ve even bought a Netgear Nighthawk extender today placed downstairs to test distance and ensure I have ample signal which we believe we do as it’s sitting almost on top of the 2Go.
After 5 hours solid my 2Go still stutters with 192KHZ songs  and also some 44.1direct from Roon.
We also bought the access point down and placed it inside my conservatory and had the 2Go within a meter of it and it’s still causing issues. Hard wired via Ethernet the 2Go works flawlessly.
we have exhausted everything including moving the Roon Core upstairs hardwired in with Ethernet also and 2Go still struggles.
We’ve had to stop and I was hoping eliminating Ubiquiti and going back to Virgin settings and WiFi it would have solved it.
I don’t think this is uPnP now and something else but just unsure what…
I’ve asked my friend to take the 2Go home with him and try on his network and see how we get on.


----------



## HeavenlyD

earnmyturns said:


> From other troubleshooting I've done in the past, this could be a problem with IP multicast configuration, maybe relative to IGMP snooping/proxying. I don't think it has anything to do with UPnP, which Roon does not use. I've never seen that issue with my Ubiquiti/UniFi gear, but maybe yours got configured differently. What Ubiquiti gear do you specifically have? BTW, do you really need a security gateway to control it, or just the UniFi Network app?


Hey I have a Ubiquiti UniFi 8 port switch and end point running off the Ubiquiti portal, which sadly does require a security gateway to access uPnP but as you state I’m not convinced it’s this anymore, as Roon sees the devices now with Virgin no problem and still streaming is a struggle when next to the access point within 1 meter.
I wasn’t struggling before the update and Mconnect always streamed ok, but I’m not a believer in stating something is a cause until I find our why this is happening. I’m praying it’s a faulty unit, because we are both a little lost.


----------



## earnmyturns

HeavenlyD said:


> Roon sees the devices now with Virgin no problem and still streaming is a struggle when next to the access point within 1 meter.


Both before and after the update, my 2go would work for a while and then stutter/skip tracks, then again work for a while. No detectable changes in the environment -- stable network, same Roon and other software, no router firmware updates.


----------



## miketlse

HeavenlyD said:


> Hey I have a Ubiquiti UniFi 8 port switch and end point running off the Ubiquiti portal, which sadly does require a security gateway to access uPnP but as you state I’m not convinced it’s this anymore, as Roon sees the devices now with Virgin no problem and still streaming is a struggle when next to the access point within 1 meter.
> I wasn’t struggling before the update and Mconnect always streamed ok, but I’m not a believer in stating something is a cause until I find our why this is happening. I’m praying it’s a faulty unit, because we are both a little lost.


Are you saying that you struggle more, the closer you get to the access point?


----------



## HeavenlyD

miketlse said:


> Are you saying that you struggle more, the closer you get to the access point?


No not at all, I tried to eliminate bandwidth or distance issues as I think I read somewhere 2Go works within 10 meters of the end point / router so we placed them very close together and it still struggled.
We are going to do some more investigating because I’m desperate to get this working.
We linked up the Hugo2 to my focal Arche today with some Chord Anthem Reference RCA cables and it’s taken the sound to a whole new level, searching for some now.


----------



## miketlse

HeavenlyD said:


> No not at all, I tried to eliminate bandwidth or distance issues as I think I read somewhere 2Go works within 10 meters of the end point / router so we placed them very close together and it still struggled.
> We are going to do some more investigating because I’m desperate to get this working.
> We linked up the Hugo2 to my focal Arche today with some Chord Anthem Reference RCA cables and it’s taken the sound to a whole new level, searching for some now.


OK.
Your post had triggered a hazy memory about a post mentioning that some phones/access points? ramp down the transmission power as the source and receiver get closer, in order to save power, and this can cause dropouts.
It was a dim and hazy memory, so I could be totally misremembering things.


----------



## Vyyy

sorry- deleted post


----------



## earnmyturns

HeavenlyD said:


> We have decided to totally eliminate the Ubiquiti system


Just one more comment on this: Roon device discovery and IGMP snooping don't always play well together. I don't remember if this was out of the box or I configured it explicitly, but IGMP snooping is turned off on my UniFi Dream Machine and the switches it manages.


----------



## mammal

earnmyturns said:


> Just one more comment on this: Roon device discovery and IGMP snooping don't always play well together. I don't remember if this was out of the box or I configured it explicitly, but IGMP snooping is turned off on my UniFi Dream Machine and the switches it manages.


How is it that no other Roon endpoint has this issue then? I no longer have 2go to try to set the setting and retest, just curious why would 2go be so sensitive.


----------



## ThibSan (May 26, 2021)

ThibSan said:


> After spending a good part of the night resetting everything (router, WiFi extender). I am happy to report a substantial improvement regarding my WiFi situation: 3 hours straight of 24 bit 192KHz and no disconnection! (Of note, I did not have time to listen but at least I did not see any drop yet)
> 
> What did I change? I removed the extender (RE7000) that, I believe, used to help a bit with network stability with the previous firmware (it created a wifi network only for 2Go and was 50cm from 2GoH2). Still, this was not good enough to reach the serenity/stability to make it useable.
> 
> ...


Ok so today was *back to real life* and work for everyone: me working from home and the family living their "normal life" (e.g. using spotify in the living room, but nothing too crazy) and the neighbourhood back to their households. *2Go was not useable over WiFi* (stutter, “the audio file is loading slowly” and track skipped) I am back to use ethernet...

So basically same sad story as HeavenlyD's.

My own observations: it seems 2Go is able to work over WiFi under certain conditions (these conditions seem closer to "lab conditions" than my real life ones, though). Setting up the router with a priority mode for 2Go does not change anything. Interestingly when using 2.4 GHz WiFi speakers (24bit96KHz) we have in the living room, Roon operates flawlessly under our real life conditions...

Guess: Probably a static IP on a dedicated and strong 2.4GHz network could be an option (but I did not manage to make this work with RE7000 Linksys extender as I have trouble finding a way to create a static IP on the WiFi network created by the extender).

Next steps when I find time: a) try with Audirvana, b) shift the 2.4GHz network for the household on the extender and preserve the 2.4GHz network from the router to the 2Go with a static IP and the hope the trouble is more a bandwidth issue than an interference problem.

Current conclusions regarding the new firmware:
             The good news: 2Go stopped disconnecting from Roon when using WiFi => Yay 😁 !
             The bad news: the good news does not matter as Roon stutters and skip tracks => Counter-Yay 😑!
             The practical news: so I am back to using the ethernet cable....


----------



## earnmyturns

mammal said:


> How is it that no other Roon endpoint has this issue then? I no longer have 2go to try to set the setting and retest, just curious why would 2go be so sensitive.


Similar device discovery issues come up between Roon and some Android devices, for obscure reasons that Roon has not been able to pin down to a reproducible bug.


----------



## dcp10 (May 26, 2021)

I spent an hour listening to music last night and - with the new firmware version - didn't encounter any clicks-and-pops: so that's progress.

Unfortunately, I did encounter a major issue with the new automatic playlist creation (this may have previously been discussed, but it's a deal breaker for me): Any "albums" or folders with accented characters don't get playlists. So, the following composers are out:-

Albéniz
Bartók
Duruflé
Dvořák
Ešenvalds
Fauré
Janáček
Lehár
Noël Coward
Saint-Saëns

as are any works with accents, so Wagner loses:

Der Fliegende Holländer
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Die Walküre
Götterdämmerung
Tannhäuser

Now, before anyone chimes in and suggests that I "simply" rename everything, the fact is that Apple Music copes admirably with accented characters (Unicode, to be precise) - all my music is neatly stored corrected with the appropriate characters; and so do all the music players: so I can still see my entire Wagner opera collection using Mconnect, for example.

And as for management, I have the same FLAC files on my 2Go SD card, my Synergy network drive (hooked up to my Naim streamer) and a USB stick in my car; I really don't want to have to manually rename things just for the 2Go.

Surely, Chord can create Unicode-compliant playlists? Or is this a limitation of how playlists work on this system?

At this stage, I'm minded to get rid of the Hugo 2 and 2Go - the latter was a "lockdown" purchase that hasn't really proved useful (I like to enjoy my music in one place, in a comfy armchair, with a score or libretto in one hand - not on the move). Maybe I should trade these in and move up to a TT2?


----------



## gto88 (May 26, 2021)

dcp10 said:


> I spent an hour listening to music last night and - with the new firmware version - didn't encounter any clicks-and-pops: so that's progress.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did encounter a major issue with the new automatic playlist creation (this may have previously been discussed, but it's a deal breaker for me): Any "albums" or folders with accented characters don't get playlists. So, the following composers are out:-
> 
> ...


On same boat here.
hopefully, 2go will fix them all, but Audio world is moving so fast, 2GO needs to run faster.


----------



## SteveHulk

dcp10 said:


> I spent an hour listening to music last night and - with the new firmware version - didn't encounter any clicks-and-pops: so that's progress.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did encounter a major issue with the new automatic playlist creation (this may have previously been discussed, but it's a deal breaker for me): Any "albums" or folders with accented characters don't get playlists. So, the following composers are out:-
> 
> ...


In a recent post I expressed concern that diacritic marks would pose a problem for the build playlists function because they were also a major bone in my throat when I was doing playlists.

I am sure that another problem would be created by full stops as in "Sonata No. 3" for example as this was another problem I have faced already. Solidus (/) will now almost certainly be another major problem.

I also mentioned previously that seemingly simple feature requests can be very difficult to implement. I thought that Chord had kept the gofigure interface simple precisely to avoid having to end up implementing a "full fat" music player.

It seems that Chord dipped a toe in the water and is now up to the neck in the mire.

They probably now only have two options: ditch the build playlists feature completely - a humiliating climbdown, or implement it fully which will be quite expensive.


----------



## SteveHulk

dcp10 said:


> Surely, Chord can create Unicode-compliant playlists? Or is this a limitation of how playlists work on this system?
> 
> At this stage, I'm minded to get rid of the Hugo 2 and 2Go - the latter was a "lockdown" purchase that hasn't really proved useful (I like to enjoy my music in one place, in a comfy armchair, with a score or libretto in one hand - not on the move). Maybe I should trade these in and move up to a TT2?


If you are not going mobile then I thoroughly recommend the TT2 option. You can subsequently add an Mscaler and you wouldn't need a 2yu either.


----------



## dcp10

SteveHulk said:


> If you are not going mobile then I thoroughly recommend the TT2 option


Thanks for the feedback - much appreciated. I had also toyed with the idea of replacing much of my existing kit (including Naim streamer, integrated amp, Hugo2 + 2Go) with the new Naim Uniti Atom Headphone Edition (+ suitable power amp). However, I believe the TT2 might give better sound (I prefer Chord DACs to those in my Naim CD player and streamer).


----------



## dcp10

Has anyone managed to get any of the BBC radio stations to work with the 2Go? Neither Radio 3 nor Radio 4 seems to work for me, although some of the other (non-Beeb) stations do work.


----------



## ThibSan

ThibSan said:


> Ok so today was *back to real life* and work for everyone: me working from home and the family living their "normal life" (e.g. using spotify in the living room, but nothing too crazy) and the neighbourhood back to their households. *2Go was not useable over WiFi* (stutter, “the audio file is loading slowly” and track skipped) I am back to use ethernet...
> 
> So basically same sad story as HeavenlyD's.
> 
> ...


Ok so today, much better Wifi experience with my old Audirvana + license. A little bit of stutter at the beginning of Keep on Keeping On. Studio Albums 1970-74 (2019 Remaster) (Qobuz 24-Bit  192 kHz), then it was on flawlessly for the 2h28 minutes .


----------



## SteveHulk

dcp10 said:


> Has anyone managed to get any of the BBC radio stations to work with the 2Go? Neither Radio 3 nor Radio 4 seems to work for me, although some of the other (non-Beeb) stations do work.


I am not a fan of radio - I dislike the aimless chat - but I have a recollection of briefly listening to radio 3 at one point with the previous version of gofigure.


----------



## SteveHulk (May 26, 2021)

dcp10 said:


> Thanks for the feedback - much appreciated. I had also toyed with the idea of replacing much of my existing kit (including Naim streamer, integrated amp, Hugo2 + 2Go) with the new Naim Uniti Atom Headphone Edition (+ suitable power amp). However, I believe the TT2 might give better sound (I prefer Chord DACs to those in my Naim CD player and streamer).


As a specialised piece of kit the TT is a very good DAC in its own right. Upgrade paths are also clear: adding Mscaler, a nice amp, better cables, eventually TT to Dave. Each one of those would be an enjoyable experience.

Good upgrades effectively refresh your entire music library giving those "I never heard that before" moments which are such fun.


----------



## absolutk

So has anyone received a 2Yu and listened to the 2Go as a standalone streamer through it? 

I'm curious about how it stacks up against standalone streamers from Lumin (U1, U1 Mini), Cambridge Audio (CXN v2, 851N), dCS Network Bridge and lower priced options like the Bluesound Node 2i, Yamaha WXC-50 and various Raspberry Pi based streamers like the DigiOne Signature, HifiBerry Digi2, JustBoom and IanCanada TransportPi. 

Also curious to hear if the power supply makes a difference, ethernet vs. wireless (when it works) performance and performance of the different outputs.


----------



## dcp10

dcp10 said:


> Has anyone managed to get any of the BBC radio stations to work with the 2Go? Neither Radio 3 nor Radio 4 seems to work for me


I managed to get this to work in the end: I had to refresh the source list (on iOS, drag the radio list downwards so that the spinner appears, then confirm the refresh at the alert prompt).


----------



## hardinge (May 28, 2021)

Anyone else got a 2yu yet? Conneccted to 2go plugged into DAC via optical and used it as per normal 2go operation. Roon saw it immediately, sounded good over wifi but went straight to SD card playback which is my normal (given the great SQ).

Can really see it being a great travel solution for non-hugo2 DACs. Like a pocket music server. Now if only it had spotify connect!


----------



## hardinge




----------



## Currawong

HeavenlyD said:


>


Ahhh... a bunch of overlapping networks. Can you set the wifi manually to channel 11, 12 or 13 and see if that works instead?


----------



## HeavenlyD

Currawong said:


> Ahhh... a bunch of overlapping networks. Can you set the wifi manually to channel 11, 12 or 13 and see if that works instead?


Yes first thing I saw and tried..
On channel 11.
So I had a MacMini delivered from work today from our store, an ex demo machine before we put the new MGNR3B/A M1 chipsets on display, as a Roon Core for the centre of the house instead of MacBook, and also a TPLink Deco M4 Mesh 3 piece system and new Netgear switch which is all here to install at the weekend.
I just want to try a whole new system to see if this solves it..


----------



## dontfeedphils

I just have to say I'm glad I never bought a 2Go.  I understand that once you've got a piece of gear you really like that you'll do what you can to make it work, but good lord, it would be laughable if it weren't so sad.

I still don't understand how this piece of gear goes for the money it does when it can't master the simple task that my smart-thermostat in my house has, solid wireless connectivity.


----------



## Jimjim77

You must be the first one to have it. 
it’s not available in France yet. So I’m still waiting…


----------



## MarkParity

Jimjim77 said:


> You must be the first one to have it.
> it’s not available in France yet. So I’m still waiting…


I have one word that sadly is causing small companies like Chord major issues shipping to Europe, Brexit.


----------



## paulgc

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/2yu-user-manual-V.1.pdf 2yu Manual now up online.


----------



## Vyyy

Please post first experience with 2yu 
I am also waiting here in Lithuania, but currently no news even on shipping to Lithuania dealer


----------



## Currawong

dontfeedphils said:


> I just have to say I'm glad I never bought a 2Go.  I understand that once you've got a piece of gear you really like that you'll do what you can to make it work, but good lord, it would be laughable if it weren't so sad.
> 
> I still don't understand how this piece of gear goes for the money it does when it can't master the simple task that my smart-thermostat in my house has, solid wireless connectivity.



I recall someone from Chord saying earlier that the majority of owners don't have issues. It's not surprising that much of the discussion in the thread is amongst people who _do _have problems.

Personally, I think Chord shouldn't have added any playback functionality from the GoFigure app at all (at least until it could have been developed properly). People tend to just a product by what is worst about it, and from my perspective, it's that.


----------



## HeavenlyD (May 29, 2021)

Ok so I’ve an update for anyone interested in my issues since I purchased the Hugo2 and 2Go.
The 2Go suffered issues between not being seen on MConnect or 8Player and also then when it did see it, playback suffered serious stuttering. I was running Ubiquiti with speeds of 200 mbps+ and installed by my company IT team.
The settings were all checked for me again today before we started stripping everything out, that nothing was blocking uPnP and DLNA which after checking it wasn’t, 192KHZ was impossible to play when finally connected and even switching Ubiquity off and going back to Virgins own Hub 3.0 it still struggled.
I really was pulling my hair out as I really love this device and why I’ve persevered so much.
My other devices were ok Including my B&W formation speakers (although originally another long day with B&W support team, who didn’t realise the speakers would connect to 5ghz when they should only Mesh together on 5ghz  and only work off 2.4ghz. Once latched on they would never reconnect, I believe I was a guinea pig in this scenario so I’ve not had a lot of luck with my audio journey).
Today we turned off both Virgin and also Ubiquiti set ups and installed a TPLink M4 3 mesh system which was £120 on Amazon and then reconnected my whole household, 23 devices and left the 2Go till last to real world test it with everything running.

TP-Link Deco M4 Whole Home Mesh Wi-Fi System, Up to 4000 sq ft Coverage, Qualcomm CPU, Dual-Band AC1200 with Gigabit Ports, Compatible with Amazon Echo/Alexa, Parent Control, Pack of 3 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07NH1J...abc_ESMQS9FY8DRQSCF7AK2E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


It found it instantly and I’ve streamed 192 files for over an hour without any stuttering.
This small white box has given me a glimmer of hope…





The downside of this is, I’m still totally lost why Virgins own router and hub and also Ubiquiti system both failed to work with the 2Go?
Can I be that unlucky that something somewhere is blocking the signal or a setting is stopping the 2Go from working, most people pay for Virgin,‘won’t even know how to adjust settings and just expect everything to work.
I suppose for me, it’s been an exhausting journey, I can’t state the 2Go was faulty because it works,  but I’m un sure if it needs to be seated on a perfect system, in a perfect position with a perfect line of site or if I’m just unlucky.
I’m glad it’s solved, and glad the transitions not been too painful with all devices.
I love it, I love its sound and hopefully now I can start to really enjoy it.


----------



## miketlse

HeavenlyD said:


> Ok so I’ve an update for anyone interested in my issues since I purchased the Hugo2 and 2Go.
> The 2Go suffered issues between not being seen on MConnect or 8Player and also then when it did see it, playback suffered serious stuttering. I was running Ubiquiti with speeds of 200 mbps+ and installed by my company IT team.
> The settings were all checked for me again today before we started stripping everything out, that nothing was blocking uPnP and DLNA which after checking it wasn’t, 192KHZ was impossible to play when finally connected and even switching Ubiquity off and going back to Virgins own Hub 3.0 it still struggled.
> I really was pulling my hair out as I really love this device and why I’ve persevered so much.
> ...


Thanks @HeavenlyD, you have been going through a frustrating period, but your exploring/testing of solutions is performing a valuable service especially for the many chord owners, who do not bother to post about functionalities not working correctly.
In an ideal world (in many respects an apple world), 2Go would achieve no connection issues for 99% of owners, but clearly even after the latest firmware update that is not quite the case.
Yes Chord can update/tailor the firmware as needed, but owner feedback about what solution work/don't work is always valuable.


----------



## SteveHulk

Currawong said:


> I recall someone from Chord saying earlier that the majority of owners don't have issues. It's not surprising that much of the discussion in the thread is amongst people who _do _have problems.
> 
> Personally, I think Chord shouldn't have added any playback functionality from the GoFigure app at all (at least until it could have been developed properly). People tend to just a product by what is worst about it, and from my perspective, it's that.


I must confess that I am surprised and even somewhat disappointed that, even after all the posts here about problems with playlists, Chord (or their s/w devs) seem to have tripped up on virtually the first stumbling block with the new gofigure playlist functionalities. 

This forum has contributions from people with extensive technical expertise and others who have fought hard to find good solutions to tricky technical problems and shared their knowledge to the benefit of us all. Agreed there are some fairly awful posts but this is the internet and we all have to roll with that. That's no reason to chuck the baby out with its bathwater. 

This forum should be being read by the Chord devs and appreciated as a valuable testing and analysis resource. It does not seem to be. 

The playlist problems with diacritic marks and characters which have special meaning in file pathnames have been well documented here a considerable time ago. If the devs had searched this thread for "playlist" they would have quickly gleaned valuable information. 

It is therefore a shame that the "build playlists" function in gofigure crashes and burns at the first sign of an accent.


----------



## joshnor713

SteveHulk said:


> This forum should be being read by the Chord devs and appreciated as a valuable testing and analysis resource. It does not seem to be.


It would be pretty dang sad if not, or quite arrogant if they were taking our comments in vain. We've essentially paid $1300 for the privilege to be guinea pigs, because it's completely obvious that they did not test the product to degree you should before release.

To me, there's no excuse for not having caught the pops/clicks problem before release. It shows that their testing practices aren't up to snuff.


----------



## GreenBow

hardinge said:


>



That looks like the same sized box as a Qutest box. 

If so it's a ridiclous case of unnecessary packaging.


----------



## hardinge

GreenBow said:


> That looks like the same sized box as a Qutest box.
> 
> If so it's a ridiclous case of unnecessary packaging.


It’s luxurious. + Power brick with swappable prong options, optical cable, usb cable too.


----------



## TKpurple

Does 2goyu works only connected to power outlet or it can be battery powered also from 2 go?


----------



## Currawong (May 30, 2021)

TKpurple said:


> Does 2goyu works only connected to power outlet or it can be battery powered also from 2 go?


According to what find, 5V and 1A minimum is required for power "through 2go", so it definitely requires a power adaptor connected to the 2go.


----------



## SteveHulk

So...

It was a beautiful day today and I was out and about with the Hugo 2go.

I was using my phone as a WiFi hot-spot and controlling the rig using BubbleUPnP. For a while now this has worked well with no problems. 

For an hour or so everything was fine.

Then, for no apparent reason, no more than two tracks would play before playback stopped. I realised that this was because the WiFi connection between my phone and the 2go was being lost.

I have battery optimisation on my phone for BubbleUPnP switched off and the app locked so the phone can't shut it down. As I said, this has not been a problem before.

Soon, a state was reached where gofigure would not detect the WiFi from my phone, but I could still connect with Bluetooth. BubbleUPnP does not work over Bluetooth.

Then things deteriorated to the point that gofigure would see the 2go but when I tried to connect the wheel never stopped spinning.

A few retries later gofigure would not even pretend to see the Bluetooth connection.

I had to extract the Hugo2go from the case to that I could access the little black button to restart the 2go.

After it had restarted and I had then restarted the whole rig things came back to normal.

This whole situation just came out of the blue. I was not doing anything either with the Hugo2go, my phone, gofigure, or BubbleUPnP.

Yesterday I was out for hours using the devices in exactly the same way and it was totally fine. 

It is just baffling how the device can go sideways like this seemingly at random.


----------



## ecva

HeavenlyD said:


> Ok so I’ve an update for anyone interested in my issues since I purchased the Hugo2 and 2Go.
> The 2Go suffered issues between not being seen on MConnect or 8Player and also then when it did see it, playback suffered serious stuttering. I was running Ubiquiti with speeds of 200 mbps+ and installed by my company IT team.
> The settings were all checked for me again today before we started stripping everything out, that nothing was blocking uPnP and DLNA which after checking it wasn’t, 192KHZ was impossible to play when finally connected and even switching Ubiquity off and going back to Virgins own Hub 3.0 it still struggled.
> I really was pulling my hair out as I really love this device and why I’ve persevered so much.
> ...


Interesting, I too am using TP-Link deco from the start and have very little to no issues with 2go. Maybe the developers have not tested the 2go with a wide variety of scenarios in wifi setups.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> So...
> 
> It was a beautiful day today and I was out and about with the Hugo 2go.
> 
> ...


Steve, you location is London so I assume you were walking through a busy area perhaps all the other Wifi networks made it difficult for the 2Go to see the phone's hotspot. Its the closest network to you physically but probably quite low powered.

My setup changes all the time but I do use one of these currently, which I suspect gives a stronger wifi signal than my phone's hotspot, also no pops and clicks with this device but >96khz doesn't work.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07KF93DFH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There are plenty of mobile hotspot devices that take a SIM card available, they are very compact and light too, so easy to put in the same bag with my Hugo2 with 2Go.

For the SIM to go in this device I have a second, cheapest option available line on my account with only 250MB of data but I can "gift" data to this hotspot line from my main account at up to 155GB a month which is plenty for my use.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> Steve, you location is London so I assume you were walking through a busy area perhaps all the other Wifi networks made it difficult for the 2Go to see the phone's hotspot. Its the closest network to you physically but probably quite low powered.
> 
> My setup changes all the time but I do use one of these currently, which I suspect gives a stronger wifi signal than my phone's hotspot, also no pops and clicks with this device but >96khz doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Nice try, and I truly appreciate you getting in there and trying to understand this 😀 but... 

I was alone in a park. 

The Hugo2go was hanging at my right hip, the phone was in my jeans left front pocket so they were very close. 

I was playing music, as I always do, from the sd cards in the 2go. The phone was not streaming audio data but was merely acting as a remote control.

The issue I described not only involved the WiFi but spread also to the Bluetooth connection.

Everything was fixed by forcing the 2go to restart.

So the episode is still a mystery.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Nice try, and I truly appreciate you getting in there and trying to understand this 😀 but...
> 
> I was alone in a park.
> 
> ...


Its odd indeed.  

I automatically assumed you were streaming because that's what I usually do, but I do play stuff from the cards too, again using the portable hotspot but in that scenario there is obviously very little data being transferred over 4G, only checking emails etc on the phone.

Playing music from the cards is very reliable for me too and then of course there is no 96Khz "brick wall", currently I'm listening to The Commodores @ 192khz 24bit and mconnect is reporting 5875Kbps. The longest uninterrupted listening session with that setup has been around 3 hours.

It would be interesting to prove if a mobile hotspot fixes your disconnect issue, if I'm ever down in London I will look out for you and loan you mine. You should be easy to spot, the bloke with the 50L backpack just for audio gear, like me.


----------



## dcp10

*Another 10-hour indexing job to report!*

Forum regulars might recall that once the 1.5 firmware update appeared several of us encountered unduly-long indexing times - 10 hours in my case. Well, it's happened again… I had copied ca. 1 GB of music (3 CDs worth) to my 512 GB SD card (200 GB free B.T.W.) and inserted the card back into the 2Go. That was at 10 a.m. Now, 10 hours later, I saw that the coloured lights were still flashing away on the _2Go_ and _GoFigure_ claimed that the card was being indexed. On launching _Mconnect_, I saw that barely any music was visible; that changed when I turned the _Hugo 2_ on (it had "gone to sleep" during the indexing process), and the indexing is now proceeding much faster…

So - in my case at least - there seems to be a correlation between indexing performance and whether or not the _Hugo 2_ is awake. I can't imagine why this should be so, but unless the system is stuck in some kind of index-and-re-index loop, it would appear that it stalls, and powering up the _Hugo 2_ somehow kicks it back into action? Bizarre…


----------



## gto88

dcp10 said:


> *Another 10-hour indexing job to report!*
> 
> Forum regulars might recall that once the 1.5 firmware update appeared several of us encountered unduly-long indexing times - 10 hours in my case. Well, it's happened again… I had copied ca. 1 GB of music (3 CDs worth) to my 512 GB SD card (200 GB free B.T.W.) and inserted the card back into the 2Go. That was at 10 a.m. Now, 10 hours later, I saw that the coloured lights were still flashing away on the _2Go_ and _GoFigure_ claimed that the card was being indexed. On launching _Mconnect_, I saw that barely any music was visible; that changed when I turned the _Hugo 2_ on (it had "gone to sleep" during the indexing process), and the indexing is now proceeding much faster…
> 
> So - in my case at least - there seems to be a correlation between indexing performance and whether or not the _Hugo 2_ is awake. I can't imagine why this should be so, but unless the system is stuck in some kind of index-and-re-index loop, it would appear that it stalls, and powering up the _Hugo 2_ somehow kicks it back into action? Bizarre…


I experienced the same, both Hugo and 2GO must be on to have smooth indexing.


----------



## dcp10

Hugo 2 Sleep Kills Indexing

I think I understand what's happening with my 10-hour (plus) indexing times on the _2Go_. All starts well: I copy new music to the SD card, insert it into the _2Go_ and indexing starts. Unfortunately, after 10 minutes, the _Hugo 2_ turns itself off. That then cancels the indexing  - but the _2Go_ still thinks it's indexing and its multi-coloured lights continue to flash, without anything actually happening.

I was able to monitor the indexing using _Mconnect_. With the _Hugo 2_ turned on (all lights lit up), indexing proceeded fairly rapidly and after ca. 10 minutes I had 48 composers indexed - I was down to _Mendelssohn_. Then there was a click, and the _Hugo 2_ turned itself off. _Mconnect_ then couldn't see any music. Returning to _GoFigure_ I was told that "No DAC Available":-






I then turned the _Hugo 2_ back on by pressing its power button, switched back to _Mconnect_ and saw my music start to _reappear_.

So, in summary:

- it would appear that one has to have the Hugo 2 physically powered on with all its lights showing, for indexing to work.
- if Hugo 2 turns itself off, then indexing stops and any existing albums are gone

Users with smaller music collections will probably be fine - but for those of us with extended collections (I have ca. 350 GB of music, saved as FLAC files), there's the danger of losing everything when _Hugo 2 _sleeps.


----------



## SteveHulk

dcp10 said:


> Hugo 2 Sleep Kills Indexing
> 
> I think I understand what's happening with my 10-hour (plus) indexing times on the _2Go_. All starts well: I copy new music to the SD card, insert it into the _2Go_ and indexing starts. Unfortunately, after 10 minutes, the _Hugo 2_ turns itself off. That then cancels the indexing  - but the _2Go_ still thinks it's indexing and its multi-coloured lights continue to flash, without anything actually happening.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Chord should release some software that enables this indexing to be done with the sd card connected to a pc as an alternative to the current method.

Any information that is specific to the particular 2go that might be needed for the indexing could be transferred over a network to the pc via gofigure or even written by the 2go onto the sd card before the card is connected to the pc. 

It would be far more rapid that way. I even think that most high-end phones would be faster at this than the 2go. 

For that matter the "build playlists" feature could be done on a phone or pc in just the same way. After all that is what I had to do to generate playlists for my library. 

In fact every time I start BubbleUPnP on my phone it does precisely this when it constructs the album, artist, genre etc views of the library from the track files id3 tags. And it does it so fast I don't even notice any lag. 

If the current indexing method is breaking down on a 512GB card that is not even full how will we ever manage to index 1TB plus?


----------



## muski

dcp10 said:


> Unfortunately, after 10 minutes, the _Hugo 2_ turns itself off. That then cancels the indexing  - but the _2Go_ still thinks it's indexing and its multi-coloured lights continue to flash, without anything actually happening.





SteveHulk said:


> Perhaps Chord should release some software that...



... has actually been tested?


----------



## dcp10

dcp10 said:


> - it would appear that one has to have the Hugo 2 physically powered on with all its lights showing, for indexing to work.
> - if Hugo 2 turns itself off, then indexing stops and any existing albums are gone


OK, I found a solution:-

1. Hugo 2 must be ON for indexing to complete.
2. Hugo's input  selector MUST be set to USB (white light). My "mistake" was to leave it in its previous state (I had the yellow light on for SPDIF 1).

That seemed to do the trick: the Hugo 2 didn't go to sleep - all its lights remained on overnight - and indexing was complete by the next morning.

Both these issues - the Hugo 2 power requirement and the input selector requirement - appear to be new, as of the 1.5 firmware update. As far as I know, they're not documented - and I'm sure I was able to index my SD card with the Hugo 2 powered off when I first received the unit (firmware 1.3).


----------



## dcp10

(I have reported my findings to Chord Electronics, so I'm hoping we'll get some kind of response.)


----------



## gto88

I remember before latest firmware, I can switch on/off Hugo2+2GO together with Hugo's power button.
But, now with latest firmware, both are switching on/off with its own button when attached together?


----------



## hardinge

Ok so a list of issues with the latest 2go firmware. Anyone else having similar or other?
- still get pops though less than before
- i have to turn on wifi hotspot every time i turn on the 2go/hugo2. i don’t use any other mode. 
- (not firmware but) ipad app still doesn’t rotate for landscape orientation (only way i use the app)


----------



## MarkParity

hardinge said:


> Anyone else having similar or other?


I noticed yesterday that 2Go won't play _some but not all_ 192Khz 24bit files from a speed class 1 card, audio dropouts etc, swapped the files to a speed class 3 card and the same files work fine. Odd because speed class 1 should be more than fast enough.


----------



## paulgc

Who else got the email from @ChordElectronics that the 2yu is now shipping globally. Good news from @Mojo ideas


----------



## Jimjim77

paulgc said:


> Who else got the email from @ChordElectronics that the 2yu is now shipping globally. Good news from @Mojo ideas


I did. But difficult to say when the 2Yu will be available in the different countries.


----------



## earnmyturns

Out of the blue, the Play Store version of the GoFigure app on Android has stopped working on my Android 11 Pixel, and sends me to a Chord website that recommends side-loading a different APK. This is a very bad security practice, which is totally unacceptable these days, as it bypasses the sophisticated security checks of the Play Store. I can't believe Chord Electronics sees this as an acceptable security practice!


----------



## joshnor713

earnmyturns said:


> Out of the blue, the Play Store version of the GoFigure app on Android has stopped working on my Android 11 Pixel, and sends me to a Chord website that recommends side-loading a different APK. This is a very bad security practice, which is totally unacceptable these days, as it bypasses the sophisticated security checks of the Play Store. I can't believe Chord Electronics sees this as an acceptable security practice!


Yeah, Chord has said this is due to something or another with Android 10 and up, though I haven't seen any other company have this issue. I don't think Chord has the best relationship with Google; they were also never able to get support for Google Casting (Google's equivalent to AirPlay). Definitely disappointing, and makes them look more amateur than a serious company. The general public should not be expected to side-load apps, especially for a $1300 device to function.


----------



## earnmyturns

joshnor713 said:


> Yeah, Chord has said this is due to something or another with Android 10 and up, though I haven't seen any other company have this issue. I don't think Chord has the best relationship with Google; they were also never able to get support for Google Casting (Google's equivalent to AirPlay). Definitely disappointing, and makes them look more amateur than a serious company. The general public should not be expected to side-load apps, especially for a $1300 device to function.


More than disappointing, it's egregious insecurity.


----------



## AndrewOld

This whole saga seems to be going from worse to worser.


----------



## SteveHulk

dcp10 said:


> OK, I found a solution:-
> 
> 1. Hugo 2 must be ON for indexing to complete.
> 2. Hugo's input  selector MUST be set to USB (white light). My "mistake" was to leave it in its previous state (I had the yellow light on for SPDIF 1).
> ...


Another tricky technical problem solved on this forum and the solution posted for the benefit of us all.

I hope people (Chord) are taking note! 🙂


----------



## silvahr

Well I must be very lucky.
I have my 2go since February and I don’t have most of the problems people are talking.
I use mine either as Roon endpoint (wi-fi) or using sd card (glider/iOS) and has been a good experience.
Before last firmware update I was able to hear some vinyl pops but since then even that as gone away.
I don’t have a fancy wi-fi network. Just a regular mesh network with speed around 300 Mbps.


----------



## SteveHulk

muski said:


> ... has actually been tested?


Certainly there needs to be more rigour and, frankly, brutality in the testing to make sure the software releases are up to the standard required for a product.

If I were managing this project I would construct My Evil Library and put in it instances of every nasty special case that I and the project team could come up with. I would include every special case that has ever trashed the software before plus I would be picking up comments from and errors experienced by the user base.

No software would go out the door unless it first processed the Evil Library fully and correctly.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> I noticed yesterday that 2Go won't play _some but not all_ 192Khz 24bit files from a speed class 1 card, audio dropouts etc, swapped the files to a speed class 3 card and the same files work fine. Odd because speed class 1 should be more than fast enough.


This is something else that is very interesting.

Good spot.


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> This is something else that is very interesting.
> 
> Good spot.


Might be worth copying the troublesome files to another speed class 1 card to cross-check that the class of the card _is_ the problem and not that that particular class 1 card was having some kind of failure.


----------



## gto88

I had been struggling with Samsung class 10, 512GB sd card, with it, my 2GO can never showed all
Album on it, and it is not stable when using it, 2GO tend to disconnect from WiFi.
I bought a new 512gb sd card as shown above.  I have no problem at all, 2GO can show all
Folders and can recognized all playlist that I created with mpdcntrl app on windows.
For now, I can say all my prior issues seem caused by Samsung so card.


----------



## uzi2

SteveHulk said:


> Certainly there needs to be more rigour and, frankly, brutality in the testing to make sure the software releases are up to the standard required for a product.
> 
> If I were managing this project I would construct My Evil Library and put in it instances of every nasty special case that I and the project team could come up with. I would include every special case that has ever trashed the software before plus I would be picking up comments from and errors experienced by the user base.
> 
> No software would go out the door unless it first processed the Evil Library fully and correctly.


The downside is that you would still be waiting for the 2Go to be released...


----------



## MarkParity

gto88 said:


> I had been struggling with Samsung class 10, 512GB sd card, with it, my 2GO can never showed all
> Album on it, and it is not stable when using it, 2GO tend to disconnect from WiFi.
> I bought a new 512gb sd card as shown above.  I have no problem at all, 2GO can show all
> Folders and can recognized all playlist that I created with mpdcntrl app on windows.
> For now, I can say all my prior issues seem caused by Samsung so card.


That is one big card, reminds me of the 8" floppy disks I used a loooong time ago.


----------



## gto88

Didn’t know how to shrink it with copy paste the image.  Hence the big picture.


----------



## Doody

MarkParity said:


> That is one big card, reminds me of the 8" floppy disks I used a loooong time ago.


LOL!

macroSD card 

Doody


----------



## earnmyturns (Jun 2, 2021)

earnmyturns said:


> More than disappointing, it's egregious insecurity.


Just got a reply from Chord, they excuse themselves with some challenges with Bluetooth BLE vs the Play Store, and claimed that "thousands" downloaded their APK without trouble. Sure. No, thanks, I'm not risking my security to accommodate your lack of development skill. Very unprofessional.


----------



## MarkParity

For now I'm very happy with this setup. I can now stream @ 192Khz wireless with no drop-outs clicks pops, its basically perfect at the moment.


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 3, 2021)

Even my $499 Xbox Series X (gaming console) streams music via UPnP / DLNA at 192khz without any drops, pops or anything, so not sure why this is special for a dedicated $1300 streamer 

People have really set the bar super low for Chord if people are impressed by this.


----------



## MarkParity

ubs28 said:


> Even my $499 Xbox Series X (gaming console) streams music via UPnP / DLNA at 192khz without any drops, pops or anything, so not sure why this is special for a dedicated $1300 streamer
> 
> People have really set the bar super low for Chord if people are impressed by this.


I bet it doesn't sound as good as the 2Go/Hugo2 though.

The bits are scared that they may not be able to live up to all the demands placed on them by Chord's DAC's and streamers hence they hang back with a "you first" attitude which can cause some issues for users at higher bitrates.


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 3, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> I bet it doesn't sound as good as the 2Go/Hugo2 though.
> 
> The bits are scared that they may not be able to live up to all the demands placed on them by Chord's DAC's and streamers hence they hang back with a "you first" attitude which can cause some issues for users at higher bitrates.



That is indeed a question that I have. I will see if I can borrow a 2GO + 2YU and see if it improves the Chord Dave once they are readily available. Will also be curious to see how the new firmware update is too.

I expect the 2GO + 2YU should sound really good, but I need to test and hear it for myself first before I can say if it sounds better or not.


----------



## vo_obgyn (Jun 3, 2021)

Mojo ideas said:


> Possibly it’s just a typo we will check and advise


I am now being told that the U.S. price for the 2yu will be $650 instead of $595. Can you check with Sound Organisation and confirm please? Thanks,


----------



## silvahr

MarkParity said:


> For now I'm very happy with this setup. I can now stream @ 192Khz wireless with no drop-outs clicks pops, its basically perfect at the moment.



Can you please tell me which player is this?
TYIA!


----------



## Mojo ideas

vo_obgyn said:


> I am now being told that the U.S. price for the 2yu will be $650 instead of $595. Can you check with Sound Organisation and confirm please? Thanks,


I’ve been advised that 650 usd is now the correct price in the USA based on dolllar to pound fluctuations since the product was first launched.  import tax and shipping costs have increased dramatically due to covid and other related issues.


----------



## robloglisci

silvahr said:


> Can you please tell me which player is this?
> TYIA!


That is mconnect.  It’s very good.  Worth the $5.99 (for the iOS version.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Mojo ideas said:


> I’ve been advised that 650 usd is now the correct price in the USA based on dolllar to pound fluctuations since the product was first launched.  import tax and shipping costs have increased dramatically due to covid and other related issues.


Thanks for the confirmation……


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> For now I'm very happy with this setup. I can now stream @ 192Khz wireless with no drop-outs clicks pops, its basically perfect at the moment.


Can the volume slider be made to disappear completely if it is not being used?


----------



## MarkParity

silvahr said:


> Can you please tell me which player is this?
> TYIA!


That is Mconnect on Android on my LG V30 phone.


----------



## dcp10 (Jun 4, 2021)

robloglisci said:


> That is mconnect. It’s very good. Worth the $5.99 (for the iOS version.


Well, it would be very good if the authors ever bothered to respond to customer queries!

- _Mconnect_ tech support is a complete black hole as far as I can tell!

Yes, it's a better app than some others I've tried (e.g., _Glider_ had great promise, but turned out to have been abandoned by its developer) but could be _so_ much better if only the developers listened to their customers.

Which brings us back to Chord Electronics…

- they've been getting a lot of flack on this forum, but  they do at least listen - and generally respond - to customer feedback!

I've had personal replies to all of the queries and concerns I've raised with them - and whilst it's taken a while for them to update their firmware, they did at least do this and they did fix a great many issues. Not perfect, but _way_ better than most.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Can the volume slider be made to disappear completely if it is not being used?


Not that I know of, I just keep it at max and "assume" that its bit perfect.


----------



## dcp10 (Jun 4, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> Not that I know of, I just keep it at max and "assume" that its bit perfect.


Agreed. (Just one of the many feature requests I've posted to the _Mconnect_ developers - with zero response…)


----------



## earnmyturns (Jun 5, 2021)

Keeping my fingers crossed (virtually) but the following changes seem to have made my Hugo 2+2go more usable.

1) Created a second 2.4GHz-only WiFi network on my Unifi Dream Machine for the 2go. Everything else is on the original 2.4-5GHz network.
2) Updated my iPad to iOS 14.6 following a recommendation by Chord support, GoFigure is a lot more stable now.

The Android issue is still present, but I can manage the 2go with my iPad now. Chord support argues that the rules for Bluetooth BLE on Android and the Play Store make it impossible for them to distribute GoFigure through the Play Store for Android 10+. My guess is that they use Bluetooth BLE in some unsupported way that was caught by tightening Android and Play Store security, but life is too short to fight them on this, provided 1 and 2 continue to work.

*Update*: Nope, Roon skips still happening, log excerpt:

06/05 17:07:21 Warn: [Lyngen] [zoneplayer/raat] long rtt sync Chord Electronics 2Go: realtime=2142189165833 rtt=54500us offset=-151001834us delta=15928us drift=-6966us in 2142.092s (-3.252ppm, -11.708ms/hr)
06/05 17:07:26 Warn: [Lyngen] [zoneplayer/raat] Too many dropouts (>3s dropped out in the last 30s). Killing stream
06/05 17:07:26 Trace: [Lyngen] [zoneplayer/raat] too many dropouts. stopping stream
06/05 17:07:26 Warn: [zone Lyngen] Track Stopped Due to Slow Media
06/05 17:07:26 Info: [zone Lyngen] OnPlayFeedback StoppedEndOfMediaUnnatural


----------



## Dalmonegrig

An appeal to Tidal users.

Mconnect Player Lite program.

 
In the last update, the sound quality has improved significantly, the musical sound is close to the desktop Roon.

Perhaps this will help you!


----------



## Jimjim77

I don’t know if there is lot French guys here but son-video.com doesn’t want to change their 2Yu price. 790€ it’s just ridiculous. They say, we are the only ones to have Chord products in France so wee keep this price. 🙄
So if like me, you want a 2Yu take a look on noir et blanc Belgium website. I ordered this evening and I hope to receive it in 2weeks.


----------



## SteveHulk

Jimjim77 said:


> I don’t know if there is lot French guys here but son-video.com doesn’t want to change their 2Yu price. 790€ it’s just ridiculous. They say, we are the only ones to have Chord products in France so wee keep this price. 🙄
> So if like me, you want a 2Yu take a look on noir et blanc Belgium website. I ordered this evening and I hope to receive it in 2weeks.


You could always just take a trip over here and take one back with you 😀

No wait... If you do that you'll be detained at the border, imprisoned for 2 weeks, and then deported 😔 #f**kBrexit


----------



## Jimjim77

SteveHulk said:


> You could always just take a trip over here and take one back with you 😀
> 
> No wait... If you do that you'll be detained at the border, imprisoned for 2 weeks, and then deported 😔 #f**kBrexit


Clearly I have considered the trip 😆. 
But the Belgium option is easier et cheaper 😊.


----------



## Feedbacker

Since the new firmware:

Clicks and pops are still present (maybe slightly less noticeable...?)
Wifi connection is weak, much weaker than any other device in my possession
Roon skips and drops out if I move more than about 5 metres from my router
Disappointed and frustrated, I must admit. I have nothing but good things to say about the support at Chord, but this is not good.


----------



## earnmyturns

Feedbacker said:


> Since the new firmware:
> 
> Clicks and pops are still present (maybe slightly less noticeable...?)
> Wifi connection is weak, much weaker than any other device in my possession
> ...


Similar issues. Chord support recommended that I work with a local dealer to try a different 2go, which I'll be doing now that my favorite Linn dealer has also started representing Chord.


----------



## joshnor713

earnmyturns said:


> Similar issues. Chord support recommended that I work with a local dealer to try a different 2go, which I'll be doing now that my favorite Linn dealer has also started representing Chord.


That's interesting, because before the update, I pushed support for a replacement 2go and they just told me to wait for the update. So that means they've given up on trying to fix it with software?


----------



## earnmyturns

joshnor713 said:


> That's interesting, because before the update, I pushed support for a replacement 2go and they just told me to wait for the update. So that means they've given up on trying to fix it with software?


I don't know if they have given up. They don't have my UniFi router (not available in the UK) so they can't replicate the configuration. They weren't saying they'd replace the 2go, just that I should work with the dealer to see if another unit would work correctly, showing that mine is faulty.


----------



## HeavenlyD

earnmyturns said:


> I don't know if they have given up. They don't have my UniFi router (not available in the UK) so they can't replicate the configuration. They weren't saying they'd replace the 2go, just that I should work with the dealer to see if another unit would work correctly, showing that mine is faulty.


I take it you read my previous post about Ubiquiti issues and why I had to strip the whole lot out and now up for sale.
I had my IT team round for all our Apple stores and also an IT support guy I use for solutions and neither could get it to work. I had to use a TP link set up in the end. Ubiquiti support also tried to assist me and drew a blank.
I keep wondering if this was something to do with the managed switch as I’ve changed mine to a simple Netgear one also.
I’ve not had a single issue since! Streaming away here in absolute bliss but at a high cost!


----------



## Feedbacker

earnmyturns said:


> Similar issues. Chord support recommended that I work with a local dealer to try a different 2go, which I'll be doing now that my favorite Linn dealer has also started representing Chord.


I've been through the replacement routine, unfortunately. No noticeable difference. Hopefully, you might have a different experience...


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Feedbacker said:


> Hopefully, you might have a different experience...


Updated firmware to v 1.5.0
Everything works perfectly without clicks or interruptions.
There was a sense of qualitative improvement in sound.
Music involves and sounds spiritually (penetrating).


----------



## earnmyturns

HeavenlyD said:


> I take it you read my previous post about Ubiquiti issues and why I had to strip the whole lot out and now up for sale.


Except that my Ubiquiti works flawlessly with everything else, on two sites, wired and wireless. Both of my network setups have complexities (such as dual WAN on one, various PoE requirements, and more) that Ubiquiti makes easier than everything I've used. The only network gear problem I've ever had with Roon, back when, involved managed Netgear switches with IGMP snooping on; once that was turned off, even those worked.


----------



## paulgc (Jun 12, 2021)

Not sure what I did with my Allen Key. Anyone remember what size it is? Don’t what to strip those grub screws while attached.


----------



## Vyyy

Any of you got 2yu? How is the experience, or how beautifuly those lights orb are? 
I am waiting for mine to arrive, but no infor.ation from dealer yet...


----------



## MarkParity (Jun 13, 2021)

paulgc said:


> Not sure what I did with my Allen Key. Anyone remember what size it is? Don’t what to strip those grub screws while attached.


It's 2mm. 1.5mm


----------



## Jimjim77

Vyyy said:


> Any of you got 2yu? How is the experience, or how beautifuly those lights orb are?
> I am waiting for mine to arrive, but no infor.ation from dealer yet...


I'm waiting for it as well. One or two weeks.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 16, 2021)

My first test of the 2yu is with the optical output connected on the mscaler.
Go figure playing my SDcard in the 2go.
With the 2go/2yu, the sound is better than with my Aurender N100H used with the Aurender optical interface.

But, with the mscaler, when the format change from 44.1 khz to an another format, the scaler start the track at 44.1kHz (with red led) and detect 1seconde latter that the format is not correct and change for the good one.
So when the mscaler switch, the sound is interrupted 1/2 s.
On some streamers, it is possible to select a delay to solve this.
Could a new Gofigure version takes care of that, please?

Second test, with the Hugo2: No problem .
I was glad of the association 2GoHugo2.
But I like more 2G02YU optical Hugo2.


----------



## Jimjim77

I just received the shipping notification. Just a couple days to wait


----------



## edwardsean

PANURUS said:


> My first test of the 2yu is with the optical output connected on the mscaler.
> Go figure playing my SDcard in the 2go.
> With the 2go/2yu, the sound is better than with my Aurender N100H used with the Aurender optical interface.


I've been wondering about this for a long time. The 2Go/2Yu combo has some unique advantages. I was wondering how it would stack up to well regarded desktop servers. 

If you get a 2yu ahead of the rest of us, please do post your experiences against desktop servers (Aurender, Innuous, etc.)


----------



## edwardsean

On a different note. I've always used local files from my 2Go. Now, I'm experimenting with using 2Go for Tidal on IOS/Mac. 

I can't find any place to enter in Tidal credentials in GoFigre as I've heard and seen from others. Am I missing something? 

I'm trying to set it up with Mconnect Player Lite. I can enter in my Tidal account information in there, but I don't know if this means that it is just streaming Tidal from my iPad like the Tidal app over Airplay. How do I know if Mconnect is functioning as a controller or streamer? 

Does streaming to 2Go directly sound better with redbook files than over Airplay?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkParity

edwardsean said:


> On a different note. I've always used local files from my 2Go. Now, I'm experimenting with using 2Go for Tidal on IOS/Mac.
> 
> I can't find any place to enter in Tidal credentials in GoFigre as I've heard and seen from others. Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


The streaming options have been removed from GoFigure, go figure , I don't think they ever worked properly.

Using mconnect to stream from Tidal is probably just another option, the audio will be exactly the same as using Airplay.


----------



## TKpurple

MarkParity said:


> The streaming options have been removed from GoFigure, go figure , I don't think they ever worked properly.
> 
> Using mconnect to stream from Tidal is probably just another option, the audio will be exactly the same as using Airplay.


In my experience whe using mconnect to play Tidal you can choose to operate either UPnP protocol or Airplay. Imho UPnP sounds better then Airplay. Still direct SD card playback using directly gofigure or rigelian (mpd protocol) gives the best sound quality in case of H2go (better then Tidal streaming).


----------



## supervisor

edwardsean said:


> If you get a 2yu ahead of the rest of us, please do post your experiences against desktop servers (Aurender, Innuous, etc.)



haven't ordered a 2yu but I will sell my Innuos Zenith mk3 in an instant if people are saying it sounds better!


----------



## edwardsean

MarkParity said:


> The streaming options have been removed from GoFigure, go figure , I don't think they ever worked properly.
> 
> Using mconnect to stream from Tidal is probably just another option, the audio will be exactly the same as using Airplay.





TKpurple said:


> In my experience whe using mconnect to play Tidal you can choose to operate either UPnP protocol or Airplay. Imho UPnP sounds better then Airplay. Still direct SD card playback using directly gofigure or rigelian (mpd protocol) gives the best sound quality in case of H2go (better then Tidal streaming).



In that case, I’m just going to stick with Airplay, and probably then also make the switch to Apple Music. Even if UPnP sounds better, the difference sounded pretty slight to me through my Omega speakers. 

When I want to listen seriously I’ll buy the track in wav file and download it to SD card, as I agree that this gives the best sound quality. For me, any streaming service is for exploring, “grazing,” and casual background music. So, the interface, experience, and accessibility is more important. 

Thanks for helping me resolve this!


----------



## SteveHulk

edwardsean said:


> In that case, I’m just going to stick with Airplay, and probably then also make the switch to Apple Music. Even if UPnP sounds better, the difference sounded pretty slight to me through my Omega speakers.
> 
> When I want to listen seriously I’ll buy the track in wav file and download it to SD card, as I agree that this gives the best sound quality. For me, any streaming service is for exploring, “grazing,” and casual background music. So, the interface, experience, and accessibility is more important.
> 
> Thanks for helping me resolve this!


I'm not sure there is any audio difference between WAV and FLAC.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that WAV doesn't handle id3 tags properly if indeed it handles them at all.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

SteveHulk said:


> I'm not sure there is any audio difference between WAV and FLAC.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that WAV doesn't handle id3 tags properly if indeed it handles them at all.



You are correct. You can't tag WAV *easily*. Some software will recognize id3 and WAV, but it isn't as universal as FLAC or ALAC. 

Not sure how one lossless sounds better than the other.


----------



## TKpurple

I dont know if its universal rule but on some very high end systems i Heard wave sounded better then flac. I dont know what would be the reason. Hovewer all music which leaves music production studiów is in wave format.


----------



## edwardsean

SteveHulk said:


> I'm not sure there is any audio difference between WAV and FLAC.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that WAV doesn't handle id3 tags properly if indeed it handles them at all.


Right, I'm just calling them wav files because wav is more common place. I use AIFF.


TKpurple said:


> I dont know if its universal rule but on some very high end systems i Heard wave sounded better then flac. I dont know what would be the reason. Hovewer all music which leaves music production studiów is in wave format.


Right, not to open up a long protracted discussion, but "bits are bits" only in theory. It's like saying machines don't make mistakes people do. In the real world computers overheat, codes have bugs and glitch out. In the real audio world, lossless bits travel through chips, wires, and waves and suffer artifacts and interference. 

So I find that as a rule, bits are never bits, and nothing is ever really bit-perfect or lossless.  The same 44.1Khz file played from 2Go local SD is also clearly better than streamed over airplay (or PC/Mac USB for that matter), even though airplay also uses lossless compression. 

There is plenty of discussion here on Headfi, AS, and elsewhere on this, but for myself, there is a clear difference between wavs and Flac/Alac. The best reason that I've heard is that the added processing of unfolding the compression adds noise to the system. As stated above, music is produced in wav/aiff files and is not compressed in the first place, though it is resampled (bits are never bits). 

I'm honestly not sure how much of this explanation covers the difference I'm hearing. It could be, and probably is, more complex. However, in audio, it usually comes down to noise or timing one way or another. If you have run tests and hear no difference in your system, then there is no need to worry about it. And, in the tests I've run, worry always gets in the way of enjoying the music. Worry is "lossy" psychoacoustically (grin).


----------



## Daniel Johnston

edwardsean said:


> Right, I'm just calling them wav files because wav is more common place. I use AIFF.
> 
> Right, not to open up a long protracted discussion, but "bits are bits" only in theory. It's like saying machines don't make mistakes people do. In the real world computers overheat, codes have bugs and glitch out. In the real audio world, lossless bits travel through chips, wires, and waves and suffer artifacts and interference.
> 
> ...


I whole heartedly agree that Airplay and native SD playback of the same file are fairly easy to hear. 

However, Roon streaming vs SD direct is indistinguishable to me. 

In the end, storage is cheap. If you feel happier with all uncompressed WAV, that's cool.


----------



## pkny

Totally agree with edwardsean.  Here is my basic understanding of digital signal:
Perfect digital signal means perfect square waveform, which I have never seen in any real world scenario.  How computers and networks work perfectly are heavily relied on error correction and in pure digital form (doesn't need to covert to analog).  In audio, first of all, there is no error correction in s/pdif or UAC (but there are some special cases.  According to Rob Watts, the Chord Windows driver will resend faulty packet.  So, Hugo2's USB can have error correction).  Second, the imperfect of the digital signal (shark fin waveform) can affect the timing in the D/A conversion.  Third, any noise generated from the digital side can affect the RFI/EMI sensitivity analog components.

At the end, I just trust my ears.  If I hear a different, go with the way I prefer.  If I don't hear a different, that is great, and I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## Luvdac

I have my entire tb's of music library in wav and all meticulously tagged using mp3tag.
The days when wav was a tagless format are long gone but admittedly my car audio system won't build a library from wav files. No problems so far with the portable players I own such as the plenue 1, onkyo dps1, a&k Kann and various sony players.
Yes, I definitely do hear a difference for the better with wav over flac.


----------



## Jimjim77 (Jun 18, 2021)

A first feedback of my experience with the couple 2yu/2Go connected to my Qutest.
First thing I want to say it’s the Gofigure app and the user experience is just awful.
It’s been long time ago I don’t have so much difficulties to configure something.
The Bluetooth connection is always an adventure. Sometimes it works easily and sometimes it’s just impossible.
And the tricky/important thing to keep in mind, select usb input on the Qutest before to switch on the usb output on the 2Go. Otherwise it doesn’t work.
An auto output switch on the 2Go/2yu could be nice when the DAC is on usb.

But with perseverance I was able to have a setup operational.
And so far it’s a very nice configuration as a Roon endpoint. It sounds great and I have no issue with the sound or the connectivity (wired).
Just a last remark, it’s the limitation at 384kHz. Very weird because it seems it’s compatible with 768kHz.

Edit :
Another feature for the future would be an auto wake-up. 
The 2Go is still reliable (Bluetooth and network) when the 2Yu/2Go is in standby mode but I didn’t find any way to wake-up it.


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 18, 2021)

Jimjim77 said:


> A first feedback of my experience with the couple 2yu/2Go connected to my Qutest.
> First thing I want to say it’s the Gofigure app and the user experience is just awful.
> It’s been long time ago I don’t have so much difficulties to configure something.
> The Bluetooth connection is always an adventure. Sometimes it works easily and sometimes it’s just impossible.
> ...


Have you try the optical fiber between the 2yu and your Qutest? With my Hugo2, the sound is not the same than usb.
I had used the usb cable of my mojo and the usb cable with ferrites of my Hugo2. I prefer the sound with the optical fiber.
I have to test more but I think that 2goHugo2 is better than 2go2yu usb Hugo2.


First surprise with my 2go2yu.
Today, I was listen a playlist of Qobuz with the 2yu connected with the mscaler.
After some tracks, the 192 khz do not work and 3 tracks after, nothing was played. The iinput led of the scaler was off.
I change the mscaler for the Hugo2. The Hugo2 worked perfectly.
I replace the mscaler, turn off mscaler and 2yu and always the input led of the mscaler was off.
I had thinking, my scaler is broken🙃 with optical light.
The solution was: remove the usb alimentation cable of the 2go and then the system restarts to work.
It is not described in the user manual. Strange. 😘


----------



## Jimjim77

PANURUS said:


> Have you try the optical fiber between the 2yu and your Qutest?


I have. Because I need to send the flux to two separate zones. So I have optical to one and coaxial to the other one. 
Actually the Qutest is double attached to the 2Yu.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jun 19, 2021)

pkny said:


> Totally agree with edwardsean.  Here is my basic understanding of digital signal:
> Perfect digital signal means perfect square waveform, which I have never seen in any real world scenario.  How computers and networks work perfectly are heavily relied on error correction and in pure digital form (doesn't need to covert to analog).  In audio, first of all, there is no error correction in s/pdif or UAC (but there are some special cases.  According to Rob Watts, the Chord Windows driver will resend faulty packet.  So, Hugo2's USB can have error correction).  Second, the imperfect of the digital signal (shark fin waveform) can affect the timing in the D/A conversion.  Third, any noise generated from the digital side can affect the RFI/EMI sensitivity analog components.
> 
> At the end, I just trust my ears.  If I hear a different, go with the way I prefer.  If I don't hear a different, that is great, and I am not going to worry about it.


This discussion has me in mind of experiences I have had in the distant past... 😀

Firstly, when I first went from vinyl (on a Michel Gyrodeck) to CD the player I bought was a Sony CDP555ES. This was a very well put together device and quite weighty. In particular, the transport mechanism was an all-metal affair with a magnetic guide rail for the laser pickup. It had two transformers hanging out of the back, one was the power supply for the transport mechanism and the other was for the DAC and analogue output circuitry. The two power supplies were entirely independent.

In the early days of cd the "bits are bits" view was predominant. Demonstrations usually focused on the fact that you could damage a CD in a way that would totally destroy vinyl and the CD would still play.

It didn't take long for the high end audio manufacturers to cotton on that improving construction values in their products and making the transports more along the lines of turntables with suspension and vibration isolation led to significant sound improvements.

The fact was that vibrations picked up by the transport led to read errors. The read errors activated error correction which created digital noise in the DAC circuits. This in turn degraded the final sound quality. Hence the steps taken by Sony in the 555ES.

The DAC itself in the Sony was no great shakes and I soon moved on to using the Sony as a transport with external DACS. The first of these was the Musical Fidelity Digilog. This was a revelation at the time because, amongst other things, the silences in the music sounded so "black." It was the sonic equivalent of looking at diamonds first on beige velvet and then on black velvet. I realised then how deleterious even low-level noise is to the audio experience. The stunningly low noise floor in the DAVE is a major factor in why it sounds so good.

Later I went to a memorial mason and had a slab of black granite 1.25" thick cut to fit the Sony. I was inspired to do this by the fact that the casework of the dCS kit was so good, and in particular that the Elgar had a slab of marble embedded in its top surface. At that time I did not yet have the Verdi transport. I used Blutack to fix the granite to the TOP of the Sony and secured yet another sound improvement. This was a noticeable stabilisation of the bass. A previous slight "wandering/wavering" or "floating" sensation was gone and the bass felt more locked in.

I can only suppose that strengthening the casework of the Sony led to less vibration of the transport mechanism.

Vibration has a bad effect on all electronics, hence the plethora of after-market mechanical isolation devices and is also why high-end manufacturers like Chord go in hard on very solid casework. Even the little Mojo has solid casework.

Secondly, and years later I learnt a valuable lesson in the necessity of proper handling of digital signals from experiences with dCS kit.

I had the Verdi transport, Purcell upsampler, and Elgar DAC already in place and was auditioning the Verona digital clock. The Verona (about £4000 at the time) is a highly stable clock signal generator which, when connected to the other dCS devices, forces digital synchronisation between them. Clocking variations are a prominent source of errors and therefore noise in a digital chain. The Verona is designed to eliminate these errors.

The first track I used to test the setup was a choral piece (on a Sony disc at 20 bit resolution) recorded in a church. Prior to the start of the singing there was a few seconds of silence in the church.

Before the singing even started I know I was going to have the Verona. As the silence started it felt like the space in my room opened up and I heard the size and ambient of the church. This is, I think, due to extremely low-level sounds through the full frequency spectrum now being reproduced properly instead of being lost in noise in the digital processing.

I was just stunned. Totally unexpected.

It makes me understand why the design features and paradigm of devices like the Hugo and the DAVE result in such an amazing sonic result.

Bits are not just bits.

It is deeply important how they are managed and processed. The achievements of companies like dCS and Chord are a clear demonstration of this.

Statements made in previous posts such as the one above along the lines of ALAC sounding better than FLAC because ALAC does not involve noise associated with the digital process of unpacking the data are entirely plausible to me. I intend to make my own tests of these claims.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Statements made in previous posts such as the one above along the lines of ALAC sounding better than FLAC because ALAC does not involve noise associated with the digital process of unpacking the data are entirely plausible to me. I intend to make my own tests of these claims.


I've done these kind of tests before and do retest from time to time too, just now for example.

Using Foobar2000 to covert some FLAC's to WAV and put them on the SD card is easy enough.

My current listening setup for this test:

SD->2Go->Hugo2->Senheiser ie900 controlled using mconnect and yes I think I can detect a difference between playing Wav's and FLAC's.

The problem is I know which is which so I'm biased one way or the other, unless someone else selects the files that will always be an issue. I bet if someone else selects the files then I won't be able to tell a difference.

Is it worth storing all my FLAC files a WAV files even though I have space with a 1TB uSD card, probably not.


----------



## AndrewOld

Otoh, WAV has roughly twice the file size of FLAC , so will involve twice the disc or memory access, twice the bus activity, twice the data transfer …. why should those be inherently quiet and the trivial and intermittent  computation to decode FLAC be noisy?


----------



## SteveHulk (Jun 19, 2021)

AndrewOld said:


> Otoh, WAV has roughly twice the file size of FLAC , so will involve twice the disc or memory access, twice the bus activity, twice the data transfer …. why should those be inherently quiet and the trivial and intermittent  computation to decode FLAC be noisy?


That is a good point.

EDIT I would like to observe, on further reflection, that I saw in an interview one of the founders of Roon stating that a principal plank of the Roon architecture was the need to get what he referred to as the "electrical firestorm" of the servers as far away from the renderers as possible. This is achieved in Roon by networking the various components that transfer data to each other. They are thus electrically isolated from each other.

They see electrical noise generated by normal computer activity as a serious issue for the audio components.

Having achieved this electrical separation and isolation wouldn't it then be worthwhile tackling other possibly unnecessary computation in the renderers such as that associated with decompression?


----------



## MarkParity

AndrewOld said:


> Otoh, WAV has roughly twice the file size of FLAC , so will involve twice the disc or memory access, twice the bus activity, twice the data transfer …. why should those be inherently quiet and the trivial and intermittent  computation to decode FLAC be noisy?


No Idea, but with the 2Go->Hugo2 (other DAP's and sources may be different of course) I thought I could hear a slight "metallic" edge to the Flac playback vs Wav playback. As I implied above its probably my brain playing tricks because I knew which was which but everyone should try it themselves and make up their own minds if this is something that bothers them.


----------



## edwardsean

SteveHulk said:


> Statements made in previous posts such as the one above along the lines of ALAC sounding better than FLAC because ALAC does not involve noise associated with the digital process of unpacking the data are entirely plausible to me. I intend to make my own tests of these claims.


Wav, not ALAC. ALAC and FLAC are both lossless compression algorithms and require unpacking.


AndrewOld said:


> Otoh, WAV has roughly twice the file size of FLAC , so will involve twice the disc or memory access, twice the bus activity, twice the data transfer …. why should those be inherently quiet and the trivial and intermittent  computation to decode FLAC be noisy?


So, this quote from Einstein (or Cameron) comes up at these times, “Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted.”

We hear theories, some make sense and are true and some make sense and are dead wrong, some don’t make sense at all but are completely right, some sound crazy because they’re ignorant and some sound crazy because we’re ignorant.

You have to listen for yourself. 

My “theory” is that the difference in bus activity between FLAC and wav does not present anything like the processing load as decompression. If you are running TurboTax, I would wager you are right, and that actually both are completely “trivial.” At the level of audio jitter/noise it may make a difference… or not. As I said, I’m not sure this is the main reason for the difference. I am sure I hear a difference. 

As fun as it is to bat around theories, and it is fun, you have to try for yourself, and that’s fun too.


----------



## earnmyturns (Jun 19, 2021)

*Update on 2go WiFi vagaries*: I have a DLNA server (minim) on the same machine as my Roon Core, seeing the same local SSD files. It may be random luck, but since I started experimenting with playing from DLNA, controlled by BubbleUPnP on my Pixel, zero glitches. *Later*: Unfortunately, first clicks, then stutters and skips showed up with DLNA too. Since the server works perfectly with multiple other devices, the odds are up that 2go WiFi is (still) the issue.


----------



## manueljenkin

edwardsean said:


> Wav, not ALAC. ALAC and FLAC are both lossless compression algorithms and require unpacking.
> 
> So, this quote from Einstein (or Cameron) comes up at these times, “Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted.”
> 
> ...


I am not sure if I understand your wordings right, but if it's about FLAC and wav (identical data) sounding different, yes I do agree.


----------



## dcp10

edwardsean said:


> My “theory” is that the difference in bus activity between FLAC and wav does not present anything like the processing load as decompression. If you are running TurboTax, I would wager you are right, and that actually both are completely “trivial.” At the level of audio jitter/noise it may make a difference… or not. As I said, I’m not sure this is the main reason for the difference. I am sure I hear a difference.


The Naim Audio people I've spoken to are adamant that "WAV sounds better than FLAC". I'm not sure my ears are sufficiently "golden" to be able to tell the difference myself, and as others have noted, WAV isn't quite as flexible w.r.t. metadata - and it takes up twice the space...

By way of compromise, I was recommended to set up my NAS drive such that FLAC is transcoded to WAV "on the fly" (via the Minim streamer software). As this all happens on the NAS drive, it supposedly shifts the processing/noise away from the transport (streamer) stage.

How does this sound in practise? My two systems are:-

A. Synology NAS drive running Minim Server -> local ethernet network -> Naim ND5 XS Streamer -> digital out (SPDIF coax) ->Hugo 2 -> Focal Utopia

vs.

B. SD card in 2Go -> Hugo 2 -> Focal Utopia

Now, a straight A-B test is difficult to achieve because my Hugo 2 gets confused if I switch back and forth between the USB - 2Go - and Coax inputs: resulting in massive levels of white noise. However, on longer listening, I am fairly confident that system "A" wins: I seem to experience a more "authoritative" sound. Perhaps this is due to the reduced signal processing at the DAC end, and/or the superiority of the Naim system as a streaming platform? Other Naim/Chord users seem to agree - but perhaps this is "group think".

Part of the reason for me purchasing the 2Go was the belief that this would simplify the system and improve the sound; but I'm beginning to think that a my more "distanced" Naim system offers the better sound. (Another reason to consider trading in the Hugo + 2Go for a TT2!)


----------



## AndrewOld (Jun 24, 2021)

dcp10 said:


> The Naim Audio people I've spoken to are adamant that "WAV sounds better than FLAC".


I read that as “Naim Audio admit they cannot replay FLAC properly”. Maybe they have a hardware problem, or have used the wrong CODEC, who knows. They were certainly late to the streaming game and tried to lock people into their own WAV based servers with non-standard metadata handling, so since they couldn’t actually handle FLAC it was very convenient for them to say it sounded worse. There is certainly no good reason why FLAC should sound any different to WAV, and I would certainly think twice about buying equipment from a manufacturer that can’t do an equal job with both formats.


----------



## AndrewOld

dcp10 said:


> The Naim Audio people I've spoken to are adamant that "WAV sounds better than FLAC".


I read that as “Naim Audio cannot replay FLAC properly”. Maybe they have a hardware problem, or have used the wrong CODEC, who knows. They were certainly late to the streaming game and tried to lock people into their own WAV based servers with non-standard metadata handling. There is certainly no good reason why FLAC should sound any different to WAV, and I would certainly think twice about buying equipment from a manufacturer that can’t do an equal job with both formats


----------



## jarnopp

dcp10 said:


> The Naim Audio people I've spoken to are adamant that "WAV sounds better than FLAC". I'm not sure my ears are sufficiently "golden" to be able to tell the difference myself, and as others have noted, WAV isn't quite as flexible w.r.t. metadata - and it takes up twice the space...
> 
> By way of compromise, I was recommended to set up my NAS drive such that FLAC is transcoded to WAV "on the fly" (via the Minim streamer software). As this all happens on the NAS drive, it supposedly shifts the processing/noise away from the transport (streamer) stage.
> 
> ...


I don’t see it stated, but I’m assuming the SD card has FLAC files?  How about putting WAV files on the SD card?


----------



## jonnyt

So I recently was forced to upgrade the app and firmware to latest versions and after a few hours of faffing about, i am now back online with Roon and I have two, reformatted SD cards full of music that the 2go can read and Rigelian is able to control.

I am about to go on my first holiday in 18 months and want to use the 2go as a portable player On the train and in the hotel. Could one of you helpful folk point me to the best place to see my options here? I would love to not have to hotspot my phone wifi for hours at a time. Is there a way that I can connect via bluetooth and use an app to tell the Hugo2go to play an album without needing Hifi?

Also what is the best way to get hold of one of the leather travel cases, I can’t seem to find any in stock anywhere.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

jonnyt said:


> So I recently was forced to upgrade the app and firmware to latest versions and after a few hours of faffing about, i am now back online with Roon and I have two, reformatted SD cards full of music that the 2go can read and Rigelian is able to control.
> 
> I am about to go on my first holiday in 18 months and want to use the 2go as a portable player On the train and in the hotel. Could one of you helpful folk point me to the best place to see my options here? I would love to not have to hotspot my phone wifi for hours at a time. Is there a way that I can connect via bluetooth and use an app to tell the Hugo2go to play an album without needing Hifi?
> 
> Also what is the best way to get hold of one of the leather travel cases, I can’t seem to find any in stock anywhere.


Try this Link.

He makes good cases. If you pick one in stock, they come pretty quick.

DJ


----------



## PANURUS

jonnyt said:


> So I recently was forced to upgrade the app and firmware to latest versions and after a few hours of faffing about, i am now back online with Roon and I have two, reformatted SD cards full of music that the 2go can read and Rigelian is able to control.
> 
> I am about to go on my first holiday in 18 months and want to use the 2go as a portable player On the train and in the hotel. Could one of you helpful folk point me to the best place to see my options here? I would love to not have to hotspot my phone wifi for hours at a time. Is there a way that I can connect via bluetooth and use an app to tell the Hugo2go to play an album without needing Hifi?
> 
> Also what is the best way to get hold of one of the leather travel cases, I can’t seem to find any in stock anywhere.


The new version of Gofigure creates, on each SD card, a playlist by directory containing an album. If Gofigure is started in Bluetooth, you just need to choose from the recorded playlists.


----------



## PANURUS

dcp10 said:


> The Naim Audio people I've spoken to are adamant that "WAV sounds better than FLAC". I'm not sure my ears are sufficiently "golden" to be able to tell the difference myself, and as others have noted, WAV isn't quite as flexible w.r.t. metadata - and it takes up twice the space...
> 
> By way of compromise, I was recommended to set up my NAS drive such that FLAC is transcoded to WAV "on the fly" (via the Minim streamer software). As this all happens on the NAS drive, it supposedly shifts the processing/noise away from the transport (streamer) stage.
> 
> ...


With wifi, the 2GO2YU used with an optical fiber and Hugo2 are perfect if both are used with battery.
Qobuz, wav and flac on the SD card sound exactly the same.
The RJ45 generaly sends a  lot of noise in the streamer.
I suggest you to experience your Hugo2 with this setup before thinking about a TT2.

I thought I had totally optimized my Aurender N100H equipped with a USB / optical converter whose network connection was made by Wifi and battery. Well no, there is still noise coming out of the N100H and enters my Dave by taking the way from 220 V.

The 2GO2YU is my sixth streamer and I am finally satisfied.


----------



## dcp10

jarnopp said:


> I don’t see it stated, but I’m assuming the SD card has FLAC files? How about putting WAV files on the SD card?


It’s obvious: double the storage requirement!


----------



## dcp10

AndrewOld said:


> I read that as “Naim Audio cannot replay FLAC properly”


Thing is, others on this forum have said the same about the 2Go - that uncompressed (WAV) files sound better than FLAC (lossless but compressed)…


----------



## AndrewOld (Jun 24, 2021)

dcp10 said:


> Thing is, others on this forum have said the same about the 2Go - that uncompressed (WAV) files sound better than FLAC (lossless but compressed)…


Then Chord also have a problem with their FLAC implementation in that product. FLAC and WAV files hold identical information in different formats. They should sound the same. End of story. You shouldn’t make sweeping statements about a format when a particular implementation is defective. Take it up with Chord. They are not exactly renowned for delivering competent software and they have had many problems with interference and RF with other products.


----------



## Progisus

Wav is uncompressed. Flac requires decompression. Depending on where that is done there may be sound implications based on computing power.


----------



## jarnopp

dcp10 said:


> It’s obvious: double the storage requirement!


I meant with regards to sound quality?  WAV on the SD card vs your streaming setup.


----------



## edwardsean (Jun 24, 2021)

AndrewOld said:


> Then Chord also have a problem with their FLAC implementation in that product. FLAC and WAV files hold identical information in different formats. They should sound the same. End of story. You shouldn’t make sweeping statements about a format when a particular implementation is defective. Take it up with Chord. They are not exactly renowned for delivering competent software and they have had many problems with interference and RF with other products.





This has nothing to do with Chord.


----------



## earnmyturns

dcp10 said:


> The Naim Audio people I've spoken to are adamant that "WAV sounds better than FLAC"


Translation: "Our streaming processor is so underpowered (or buggy) that it cannot handle the trivial FLAC decompression algorithm." This is really total BS. There's no reason for a properly designed streaming processor to mess up the translation from an asynchronous FLAC stream to well-timed PCM (typically over I2S) to the DAC. if the slight additional computation needed for FLAC decompression creates more electrical noise in the system, that's just bad hardware design. Sorry, I'm tired of overpriced hardware vendors blaming perfectly lossless protocols for their corner-cutting.


----------



## earnmyturns

dcp10 said:


> Thing is, others on this forum have said the same about the 2Go - that uncompressed (WAV) files sound better than FLAC (lossless but compressed)


Thing is, way too many hardware vendors under-design and under-test their streaming products. There are zero technical reasons for FLAC to underperform WAV, except for bad design or bad implementation.


----------



## dcp10

jarnopp said:


> I meant with regards to sound quality? WAV on the SD card vs your streaming setup.


Ah, ok - sorry. No, I haven't tried this, because as I noted in my earlier post, I'm not confident I can personally tell the difference here. What I *can* detect, however, is an improved presentation when I used a "remote" streamer (in my case a Naim device) connected directly to the Hugo 2 (rather than the "local" streamer, the 2Go).


----------



## dcp10 (Jun 25, 2021)

earnmyturns said:


> Thing is, way too many hardware vendors under-design and under-test their streaming products. There are zero technical reasons for FLAC to underperform WAV, except for bad design or bad implementation.


I think you're being a bit unfair here.

There's no reason to believe that Naim or Chord - or anyone else - is not processing FLAC files correctly. I'm sure they're doing this perfectly! The problems are much more subtle, and possibly relate to RFI or other "ephemeral" causes -  related to bolting on yet more electronics right next to the DAC. Bear me out here...

Ever since the 2Go was released, there have been users pondering sound quality related to the SD card playback. For example:-

1. Darko, in his video review, thought that playing music from an SD card in the 2Go "sounded better" than the exact same music played from his iPhone connected directly into the Hugo 2. Why? Perhaps because mobile phones are intrinsically "noisy" devices? Perhaps because of RFI? Perhaps because they provide a less-stable streaming platform?

2. Various users on this forum consider that playback from playlists - controlled via Bluetooth and the GoFigure app - sounds better than the same music controlled via WiFi and mobile phone apps. It has been suggested that disabling the WiFi in the 2Go may improve the sound. Again, is this an RFI issue?

3. Other users on this form (@MarkParity, @SteveHulk, @manueljenkin) have suggested that playback of WAV files sounds (subtly) different to - and possibly better than - the exact same music played from FLAC format. Why?

4. I believe that feeding the Hugo 2 via an "external" streamer provides better sound quality than the "local" (2Go) streamer bolted on. Again, why? Over on the Naim Audio forums, many speculate that Naim provides a more stable streaming platform than other devices, which could impact the DAC stage - timing? Or is it again, separating "noisy" components - the "firestorm of electrical activity" that the Roon creators sought to avoid (as quoted by @SteveHulk).
.
Please don't misunderstand me: I'm not saying that the 2Go isn't a great device; I think it's a fantastic way of "feeding" the Hugo 2 on the go. As a "transportable DAC", this is a great add on. But it isn't perfect; it's a very small device, bolted onto the front of the Hugo 2, using USB input. And it isn't even clear that this is a Chord design: the circuit board seems to be designed by a third party (Disign Consultants Ltd), so we may not be getting the ultimate in audio engineering...

I'm curious about all this - it's a learning experience, an audio adventure. But for my purposes - trying to get the best out of my music, for a not-too-unreasonable price -  I'm beginning to feel that this "all in one" system may be too much of a compromise. As they say, "your mileage may vary".


----------



## dcp10 (Jun 25, 2021)

earnmyturns said:


> Translation: "Our streaming processor is so underpowered (or buggy) that it cannot handle the trivial FLAC decompression algorithm." This is really total BS


Please see my comments above. This has nothing to do with failure to decompress FLAC files properly_. _I think we're talking about much subtler aspects, which are difficult to quantify ("just because you can't measure it doesn't mean to say it isn't there" - it's knowing _what_ to measure that's the problem). It _may_ relate to RFI caused by the higher amount of electronic activity - who knows?

But I wouldn't knock Naim: they have some of the best audio engineers in the industry. They're not driven by bean counters - they are passionate audio enthusiasts who actually _listen_ to their products. And listen hard. I've visited their factory, and I can see the dedication in everything that they do. Even crazy things like loosening audio cables; using flexible power mounts; using vibration isolation _inside_ the case; using massively-oversized transformers; the list goes on… It's just a shame that they've chosen a different approach to DA conversion from companies like Chord and dCS.


----------



## gto88

l know 2g can play music sent from other players through WiFi, but if it can
play music file on local NAS, that would be great.


----------



## earnmyturns

dcp10 said:


> I think you're being a bit unfair here.
> 
> There's no reason to believe that Naim or Chord - or anyone else - is not processing FLAC files correctly. I'm sure they're doing this perfectly! The problems are much more subtle, and possibly relate to RFI or other "ephemeral" causes - related to bolting on yet more electronics right next to the DAC.


Completely fair. If their designers can't do the work to keep RFI out of the DAC, or whatever it is that makes FLAC sound less good, they aren't doing their jobs to the fullest extent. It may we be that achieving the required level of isolation would cost more, and their beancounters don't allow them to do their best, but it's not as if the gear we are talking about is cheap.


----------



## dcp10

earnmyturns said:


> Completely fair. If their designers can't do the work to keep RFI out of the DAC, or whatever it is that makes FLAC sound less good, they aren't doing their jobs to the fullest extent. It may we be that achieving the required level of isolation would cost more, and their beancounters don't allow them to do their best, but it's not as if the gear we are talking about is cheap.


But you were suggesting that Naim and Chord weren't decompressing FLAC properly. They are.

As far as "required level of isolation" is required, I don't think _anyone_ in the industry has really got a handle on this, so it's unfair to demand this at this stage. You can't expect this equipment to be perfect - we're just showing you directions in which improvements can be achieved.


----------



## dcp10 (Jun 25, 2021)

I suspect a lot of the problem is that hard-headed engineers are focused more on what they _can_ measure, at the expense of what they _can't_ measure. Generally, Naim comes out quite well here, since their engineers really do listen to their devices - but again, it's difficult to fix what you can't physically (as opposed to emotionally) measure.

As far as Chord is concerned, the Qutest - which shares much with the Hugo 2 - does have galvanically-isolated USB, so it would be interesting to know if these "sound better" than the Hugo 2 (anecdotal evidence from reviewers and forum comments, seem to bear this out). I don't know whether this "fixes" other RFI issues or not. Anyone here compared a Qutest and a Hugo 2?


----------



## earnmyturns (Jun 25, 2021)

dcp10 said:


> But you were suggesting that Naim and Chord weren't decompressing FLAC properly. They are.
> 
> As far as "required level of isolation" is required, I don't think _anyone_ in the industry has really got a handle on this, so it's unfair to demand this at this stage. You can't expect this equipment to be perfect - we're just showing you directions in which improvements can be achieved.


If one thinks carefully about the data and electronics path from a streaming processor to a DAC, there are multiple places where things could go wrong. Even at the software level, you are dealing with realtime processing when you are driving I2S or another synchronous protocol, and bugs in realtime processing -- even in critical safety applications -- are not unknown. Then there's clocking, EMI, ... But all of this is very well known from a technical point of view, it's not as if we are dealing with quantum computing or even GPS-level clock accuracy. So, if there's a reproducible loss of quality in FLAC vs WAV, it is caused by one or more flaws that are well within current science and engineering capabilities. I don't know why you are trying to excuse the industry for their mediocrity.


----------



## muski

PANURUS said:


> With wifi, the 2GO2YU used with an optical fiber and Hugo2 are perfect if both are used with battery.


This is a really interesting way to use the 2Go... 

Makes me wonder if an optical connection might cure the pops and clicks that impacts some users?

I'd always suspected that it was an issue related to the USB interface.

If anyone can test/confirm/deny, I'd be very curious.

cheers,
muski


----------



## PANURUS (Jun 26, 2021)

muski said:


> This is a really interesting way to use the 2Go...
> 
> Makes me wonder if an optical connection might cure the pops and clicks that impacts some users?
> 
> ...


Having settled the problem of the 2GO , the third day, setting a Wifi channel not used by my neighbors, I can not help you in this process.

It remains to add to the 2GO firmware a function of Adjustable delay so that the adaptation has a new sample rate allows to play the first second of the new track without interruption when we use one mscaler or some others DACs.
This fonction exists in my streamer Aurender.
It is strange that Chord developers have forgotten this function that is part of the fundamentals of the streamers and that Chord testers forgot to check compatibility with the mscaler.
Since the last firmware, I find that stability with Qobuz using BubbleUpNP is close to the Optimum since the 2GO is visible when completing the sharing within the Qobuz application.
So when I want to listen to one of my Qobuz playlist within the Qobuz application on Android,
I select my Qobuz playlist
I select share with
I select the 2GO icon (via bubble)
And the playlist starts even if the 2GO was already driving by another application such as Gofigure, Malp, etc. and even if the Bubble application was not started.

In summary, the 2GO2YU budget is well below that of my Aurender N100H and its USB / Optical interface and its battery wifi interface. And finally without RFI problem when i use the fiber in the box of the 2yu.

edit:
Thank you very much to Chord to create the last of the chord elements to finally exploit the qualities of my Chord Ultima 6 amp. It is here about  of nuances, delicacy and subtlety but also of matter and presence. The sound is very visceral because the frequencies shake the body increasing the impression of realism of the instruments.
If a Wireworld Silver Electra main cable crossed the road from your Ultima amp, listen to what they will tell you.


----------



## Jimjim77

muski said:


> This is a really interesting way to use the 2Go...
> 
> Makes me wonder if an optical connection might cure the pops and clicks that impacts some users?
> 
> ...


Yes, but I’m not sure the optical/coax path is bit perfect. I have to check but between the usb and the optical/coax, it seems I don’t have the same volume. And another point, you can mute on the optical/coax but not on the usb connexion.


----------



## supervisor

no one else has 2yu yet?


----------



## MarkParity (Jul 2, 2021)

supervisor said:


> no one else has 2yu yet?



I just picked one up for demo about 1 hour ago. 

Edit:

Its working great over optical into my SMSL T1 desktop DAC.

Some observations:

1. USB doesn't seem to work for me yet with the two DAC's I've tried it with.
2. It appears the 2go->2yu has to be powered to work it doesn't power itself from the 2go battery.
3. 192/24 seems to be working fine over Wifi and over Optical into the SMSL DAC

If anyone wants me to test anything for them please let me know.

Another edit:

iFi XDSD works fine over USB and sounds good to me.  Here's my transportable desktop setup.


----------



## supervisor

MarkParity said:


> I just picked one up for demo about 1 hour ago.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


do you use Roon?


----------



## MarkParity

supervisor said:


> do you use Roon?


Yes I have it running on my NAS but mainly use it for around the home and not usually when using headphones.

I just tried Roon and 2go with 2yu doesn't appear in the list of audio devices for me except here:


----------



## Daniel Johnston

MarkParity said:


> Yes I have it running on my NAS but mainly use it for around the home and not usually when using headphones.
> 
> I just tried Roon and 2go with 2yu doesn't appear in the list of audio devices for me except here:


I find the 2go temperamental when switching between Roon only and non Roon modes. Sometimes you have to power cycle a couple times to get Roon to recognize it. I wish there was a way to force the 2go into Roon only mode. 

I too run Roon core on a NAS.


----------



## MarkParity

OK don't all add me to your ignored poster list for mentioning *Q* on Head-fi  

The reason I tried MQA via MConnect (BubbleUPNP works too) -> 2go -> 2yu -> Cayin N6ii was to prove that this chain is really bit perfect end-to-end as MQA won't decode if the signal is in anyway altered.

I'm happy to report that the N6ii locks onto the USB datastream and decodes it perfectly proving that this setup is bitperfect over USB.


----------



## ubs28

MarkParity said:


> I just picked one up for demo about 1 hour ago.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Since you use optical, can you test if the 2GO + 2YU sounds different from an other random streamer (also using optical)?

Maybe some kind of blind test with your wife / girlfriend / sidechick is best.


----------



## MarkParity

ubs28 said:


> wife / girlfriend / sidechick


I will ask all of them and see which one can help. 

The only other streamer I have is a raspberry pi running Volumio optical via a Hifiberry board and I can honestly detect no difference in sound between the Chord product and the Pi

Where Chord win for me is convenience and aesthetics, Pi's work well hidden, this looks great on my desk.

Pi with Volumio wins on price, obviously.


----------



## MarkParity

After a few days trialling the 2yu I've decided pay for it and keep it, for my usage its perfect for scenarios where I need to use a DAC other than the Hugo2.

The only major concern I have with the 2yu is 2go battery damage.

I will explain, the 2yu must be powered via the 2go to work which means the 2go battery is always charged to 100%, not good for a lipo battery.

I suspect continued use of the 2go/2yu will cause battery damage which could include battery puffing etc, etc. I have considered opening up the 2Go and disconnecting its battery but that would obviously void my 2go warranty.


----------



## Burakk

Hi all, it has been a long time that I have sold my hugo2go.  I decided to give another chance. I hope, it’s more stable now. I would like to know, which ios app is the best for streaming from Tidal and Qobuz and which one is for local sd stored library. Good for both is more appreciated for sure.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Burakk said:


> Hi all, it has been a long time that I have sold my hugo2go.  I decided to give another chance. I hope, it’s more stable now. I would like to know, which ios app is the best for streaming from Tidal and Qobuz and which one is for local sd stored library. Good for both is more appreciated for sure.


I was in the same bought a little over a year ago! Hugo2go was giving me headaches: it would not recognize my SD cards, etc. So I stopped listening until last week. What changed? I got Roon and use it as my transport for the hugo2go. Roon isn't perfect. But it makes life with the hugo2go so much easier!

This may not be what you want to hear: I would recommend using Roon for Tidal and Qobuz. I've integrated both services into Roon, and it works well. If you go the roon route, you can put your local library on your "Roon Core," which is what I do. If you want to use your sd cards in the 2go, then you might have to get a UPnP client on your iOS device. On Android I used to use BubbleUPnP. BubbleUPnP also integrates Tidal and Qobuz. Since I don't have Apple products, I can't recommend an equivalent iOS app.


----------



## Burakk

I already use as Roon end-point without any issue. But, I thought, sth. should has been changed in between. I'm looking for streaming and playing local library on the go.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

MarkParity said:


> After a few days trialling the 2yu I've decided pay for it and keep it, for my usage its perfect for scenarios where I need to use a DAC other than the Hugo2.
> 
> The only major concern I have with the 2yu is 2go battery damage.
> 
> ...


2go has a desktop mode like the Hugo 2.


----------



## kennyb123

edwardsean said:


> This has nothing to do with Chord.


Some people need to make differences vanish so they don’t have to suffer feelings of inadequacy when they can’t hear the difference themselves.  Such people can’t be reasoned with as it’s emotion and not rational thinking that’s guiding them.  ”Bits is bits” helps to prop up an imagined world where the differences they can’t hear simply don’t (and can‘t) exist.  The real world is a very different place as everything comes with a cost.


----------



## dasadab (Jul 6, 2021)

DaddyWhale said:


> I was in the same bought a little over a year ago! Hugo2go was giving me headaches: it would not recognize my SD cards, etc. So I stopped listening until last week. What changed? I got Roon and use it as my transport for the hugo2go. Roon isn't perfect. But it makes life with the hugo2go so much easier!
> 
> This may not be what you want to hear: I would recommend using Roon for Tidal and Qobuz. I've integrated both services into Roon, and it works well. If you go the roon route, you can put your local library on your "Roon Core," which is what I do. If you want to use your sd cards in the 2go, then you might have to get a UPnP client on your iOS device. On Android I used to use BubbleUPnP. BubbleUPnP also integrates Tidal and Qobuz. Since I don't have Apple products, I can't recommend an equivalent iOS app.


As a newbie with a Hugo 2 and 2Go, my question is, I use Room at home and it streams Qobuz great, but as an iPhone user is there a way to stream Qobuz over a cellular network when I am on the go.  I reviewed the FAQ on the Chord site and it states that I can load Qobuz via the gofigure app, but the app has no option to add Qobuz (even though the FAQ says it does). 

From FAQ:  "
You can now sign into your Tidal and Qobuz accounts using the Gofigure application.

Open the Gofigure application and connect to your Poly. Once you reach the home screen, press the ‘User’ option and fill out your Tidal and Qobuz login information. You will now be able to access the Tidal and Qobuz libraries via any DLNA application such as 8Player or Bubble uPnP."

There is no "User" option on the iPhone app. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

dasadab said:


> As a newbie, my question is, I use Room at home and it streams Qobuz great, but as an iPhone user is there a way to stream Qobuz over a cellular network when I am on the go.  I reviewed the FAQ on the Chord site and it states that I can load Qobuz via the gofigure app, but the app has no option to add Qobuz (even though the FAQ says it does).
> 
> From FAQ:  "
> You can now sign into your Tidal and Qobuz accounts using the Gofigure application.
> ...


You need an app like mconnect. Gofigure will not stream Qobuz/Tidal.

What it will do is put a second device on MConnect that you choose that gives you access to Qobuz/Tidal.

8Player and Bubble should show the same. You should have two DLNA devices to choose from. One "server" and one "renderer".


----------



## dasadab

Daniel Johnston said:


> You need an app like mconnect. Gofigure will not stream Qobuz/Tidal.
> 
> What it will do is put a second device on MConnect that you choose that gives you access to Qobuz/Tidal.
> 
> 8Player and Bubble should show the same. You should have two DLNA devices to choose from. One "server" and one "renderer".


Thanks a lot, but not sure I follow.  I would appreciate the "How to stream Qobuz at the Park for Dummies" version. 
When you state to but a second device on Mconnect, could you please break it down for me.  What is meant by a second device?

I installed 8Player, but not sure what one "server" and one "renderer" refers to . 

I enjoy listening to the Hugo2/2Go at home via Room.  Just wondering if I can go to the local park and do the same via cellular.

I appreciate the help with the learning curve.


----------



## ThibSan

Burakk said:


> Hi all, it has been a long time that I have sold my hugo2go.  I decided to give another chance. I hope, it’s more stable now. I would like to know, which ios app is the best for streaming from Tidal and Qobuz and which one is for local sd stored library. Good for both is more appreciated for sure.


Hi,
if you plan to use Wifi mconnect works fine (with my setup). Roon was not usable for me due to frequent drops.

If you are OK with an ethernet cable then Roon is working fine as well. 
I do not use the SD card so much but believe mconnect was working as well. 
I hope this helps


----------



## miketlse

dasadab said:


> As a newbie with a Hugo 2 and 2Go, my question is, I use Room at home and it streams Qobuz great, but as an iPhone user is there a way to stream Qobuz over a cellular network when I am on the go.  I reviewed the FAQ on the Chord site and it states that I can load Qobuz via the gofigure app, but the app has no option to add Qobuz (even though the FAQ says it does).
> 
> From FAQ:  "
> You can now sign into your Tidal and Qobuz accounts using the Gofigure application.
> ...


The FAQ is slightly out of date. The ability to enter your user details, was removed by the latest update to GoFigure and 2Go. Presumably the FAQ will be updated when Poly receives it's firmware update, hopefully in the near future.


----------



## MarkParity

Daniel Johnston said:


> 2go has a desktop mode like the Hugo 2.



Thank you but that won't work for me as I disconnect every evening when I leave the office. If 2go has a desktop mode that's active after 24 hours like the Hugo 2 then in my usage it won't ever be enabled 




dasadab said:


> I enjoy listening to the Hugo2/2Go at home via Room. Just wondering if I can go to the local park and do the same via cellular.



Yes you can but its not a simple plug and play type thing in my experience. The simplest way I've found is to use a separate mobile hotspot type device, whilst not essential it makes use on the go simpler and also works best.


----------



## frason

Hi, sorry if this has been covered already, but I can’t connect my 2go to my iPhone hotspot, as my iPhone does not show up as option in the “new network to add to 2go” list. My iPhone is using cellular data on 4G. Actually, I can see my mom or my dad’s iPhone networks when they’re around, I just don’t see my own network.


----------



## MarkParity

frason said:


> Hi, sorry if this has been covered already, but I can’t connect my 2go to my iPhone hotspot, as my iPhone does not show up as option in the “new network to add to 2go” list. My iPhone is using cellular data on 4G. Actually, I can see my mom or my dad’s iPhone networks when they’re around, I just don’t see my own network.


I'm not an iPhone user so can't really help but do you have the hotspot setup as hidden SSID?


----------



## frason (Jul 7, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> I'm not an iPhone user so can't really help but do you have the hotspot setup as hidden SSID?


Hi, thanks so much for your help, I checked and it’s not hidden, as “allow others to join” is enabled. Yet, my network does not show up.


----------



## Mojo ideas

MarkParity said:


> After a few days trialling the 2yu I've decided pay for it and keep it, for my usage its perfect for scenarios where I need to use a DAC other than the Hugo2.
> 
> The only major concern I have with the 2yu is 2go battery damage.
> 
> ...


 The battery issue your concerned about was taken into account during the design process


----------



## SteveHulk

DaddyWhale said:


> I was in the same bought a little over a year ago! Hugo2go was giving me headaches: it would not recognize my SD cards, etc. So I stopped listening until last week. What changed? I got Roon and use it as my transport for the hugo2go. Roon isn't perfect. But it makes life with the hugo2go so much easier!
> 
> This may not be what you want to hear: I would recommend using Roon for Tidal and Qobuz. I've integrated both services into Roon, and it works well. If you go the roon route, you can put your local library on your "Roon Core," which is what I do. If you want to use your sd cards in the 2go, then you might have to get a UPnP client on your iOS device. On Android I used to use BubbleUPnP. BubbleUPnP also integrates Tidal and Qobuz. Since I don't have Apple products, I can't recommend an equivalent iOS app.


I also use BubbleUPnP on my Note 20 Ultra to connect to the Hugo2go.

It works fine.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> I also use BubbleUPnP on my Note 20 Ultra to connect to the Hugo2go.
> 
> It works fine.


Is that using 2go hotspot mode or the Note's hotspot?


----------



## ubs28 (Jul 8, 2021)

I got a new 2GO unit on loan yesterday with the new firmware update and it seems to perform alot better now.

A few things I noticed:
-  the 2GO is now more reliable to be detected (I did not have to restart the 2GO yet to make it appear). However it is too soon to tell if this bug has been fixed as I only had the 2Go for a few hours.
-  DSD256 music from my NAS drive —> 2GO + Hugo 2 went without problems so far.
-  Music on the SD card went fine too.

Is the 2GO finally as good as my other DLNA / UPnP devices? I don’t know yet as I only had this 2GO with the latest firmware for a couple of hours. Maybe I will run into 2GO problems at some point of a week of using it. But it looks better than the previous firmware already,

All the people who have been constantly blaming my network (despite me having the fastest network money can buy and every single devices is able to stream flawless on the same network, even full blown BluRay movies),  again have been proven wrong. It was all software issues on Chord their side as the new firmware made the 2GO perform alot better on my network.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> Is that using 2go hotspot mode or the Note's hotspot?


I use the Note's hotspot.


----------



## paulgc

Just found out from my Canadian dealer they have some 2yu coming in from the new(ish) US distributor. Ordered it (again) with some confidence now I will actually have it. Fingers crossed and looking forward to it.


----------



## MarkParity

Low priced and very budget but this cable works very well to connect 2yu to Hugo2 over BNC.

I was getting some of the annoying RF buzz using a phono to 3.5mm cable for this connection but this one is totally silent (except for the music  )


----------



## ubs28

Has anyone figured out how to get Apple lossless audio working with the 2GO?


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Have Chord sorted the problems with the 2Go yet? I had one for just over a week some 18+ months ago and the functionality was dire. Would not connect to Wifi but had to be connected with Cat 5 cable, which made the entire device pretty pointless. Qobuz streaming was not working, BBC streaming was not working and so on. The iOS control apps were just not properly integrated and kept losing connection plus you had to switch between two different apps. I sent it back for a refund. If it worked properly it would be a good companion to my Hugo 2 but in the state it was released or at least the state of its firmware, it was near useless. If it was fully sorted, I might give it another try or a #2Go.  

Wilson


----------



## MarkParity

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Have Chord sorted the problems with the 2Go yet? I had one for just over a week some 18+ months ago and the functionality was dire. Would not connect to Wifi but had to be connected with Cat 5 cable, which made the entire device pretty pointless. Qobuz streaming was not working, BBC streaming was not working and so on. The iOS control apps were just not properly integrated and kept losing connection plus you had to switch between two different apps. I sent it back for a refund. If it worked properly it would be a good companion to my Hugo 2 but in the state it was released or at least the state of its firmware, it was near useless. If it was fully sorted, I might give it another try or a #2Go.


I would like to say 100% yes but I'm not sure if I'm being honest. For me I think I've just learnt to work around the issues that are still present, its certainly improved but I've adapted to it and made it work for me and we've met somewhere in the middle.

I wouldn't want to say its perfect and disappoint anyone though, give it another go a 2ndGo  perhaps but be prepared to return it again would be my advise.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

MarkParity said:


> I would like to say 100% yes but I'm not sure if I'm being honest. For me I think I've just learnt to work around the issues that are still present, its certainly improved but I've adapted to it and made it work for me and we've met somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I wouldn't want to say its perfect and disappoint anyone though, give it another go a 2ndGo  perhaps but be prepared to return it again would be my advise.


Thanks for the honest update Mark. The problem is I cannot find another decent quality DAC-less portable music storage and wifi streamer device to use with my Hugo 2, other than the 2Go, if only it did what it said on the tin. I am not interested in a cobbled together Raspberry Pi device. I am currently using an Apple iPod Touch but it cannot stream anything above 44/16 and most times I come to use it, its battery is flat. At least I don't now have to use the Apple Camera dongle, with one of the clever Meenova lightning to Micro USB cables. The OPPO HA2-SE DAP was actually a better fit for me than my Hugo2, as it could also charge the iPod but mine was stolen and I am not going to buy a dubious second hand one, given it is out of production. 

Wilson


----------



## earnmyturns

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Have Chord sorted the problems with the 2Go yet?


No. Mine has never worked reliably on WiFi. The latest firmware update may have improved it a little bit, but it's still not reliable enough to provide trouble-free listening when streaming from my local server over Roon or UPnP/DLNA. There's been a change in US distributors and my Linn and Naim dealer who I trust is now also supporting Chord, so I'll be working with them to see if we can get to the bottom of the WiFi issue.


----------



## Progisus

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Thanks for the honest update Mark. The problem is I cannot find another decent quality DAC-less portable music storage and wifi streamer device to use with my Hugo 2, other than the 2Go, if only it did what it said on the tin. I am not interested in a cobbled together Raspberry Pi device. I am currently using an Apple iPod Touch but it cannot stream anything above 44/16 and most times I come to use it, its battery is flat. At least I don't now have to use the Apple Camera dongle, with one of the clever Meenova lightning to Micro USB cables. The OPPO HA2-SE DAP was actually a better fit for me than my Hugo2, as it could also charge the iPod but mine was stolen and I am not going to buy a dubious second hand one, given it is out of production.
> 
> Wilson





No problem with hi rez files.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw (Jul 10, 2021)

Qobuz still only seems to allow a max of CD quality streaming via their iOS app, whereas I buy the Qobuz premium HD service, available via laptop streaming. Maybe now Apple is offering an HD service on certain iOS devices this may come later from Qobuz but not I fear on either my Gen. 6-128 or Gen. 7-256 iPod Touches. If this comes on an Gen.8 Touch, I will sell off my Gen.6 as the 128GB is not big enough anyway for my music library and get a 256GB Gen.8 Touch, when released. Qobuz CD quality streaming from the iPod Touch sounds a tad flat on the Hugo 2 to my Beyerdynamic T5P-2 phones compared with the same album at 96/24 via my M1 MacBook Air/Hugo2/T5P-2's, which has more sparkle. I can apparently download HDQ files from Qobuz and then play them HD via my iPod Touch but not stream in HD. I don't know if this is an iOS limitation or Qobuz. 

Wilson


----------



## MarkParity

I didn't see this officially mentioned anywhere but 2yu works as a PC digital output too when connected with a USB to micro USB cable and power of course. Hard to justify the cost of 2yu to perform just this task but I may be able to devise a use for this functionality.


----------



## MarkParity

...Or if I can get a different DAC to report itself as "2yu" with some hackery perhaps I can connect that third party DAC directly to 2Go and bypass the need for a 2yu altogether.

Look away Chord, nothing to see here.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

Is the 2Yu just a Hugo 2 "Lite"? 

Wilson


----------



## MarkParity

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Is the 2Yu just a Hugo 2 "Lite"?
> 
> Wilson


No not really, the 2yu isn't a DAC as such its just a USB to coax audio/toslink with a "sort of" USB passthrough to connect another USB DAC as well.

I'm assuming that the 2go has F/W that will only connect to devices that report themselves as "Hugo2" or "2yu" hence the need for a 2yu in the first place when connecting 2go to other non-Chord USB DAC's. 2yu works very well by the way over USB, I've only managed to find one DAC that 2yu didn't connect to.

Why did chord do this in 2go F/W? No idea but I'm sure its been discussed here and on other forums in the past.


----------



## ThibSan (Jul 11, 2021)

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> Qobuz still only seems to allow a max of CD quality streaming via their iOS app, whereas I buy the Qobuz premium HD service, available via laptop streaming. Maybe now Apple is offering an HD service on certain iOS devices this may come later from Qobuz but not I fear on either my Gen. 6-128 or Gen. 7-256 iPod Touches. If this comes on an Gen.8 Touch, I will sell off my Gen.6 as the 128GB is not big enough anyway for my music library and get a 256GB Gen.8 Touch, when released. Qobuz CD quality streaming from the iPod Touch sounds a tad flat on the Hugo 2 to my Beyerdynamic T5P-2 phones compared with the same album at 96/24 via my M1 MacBook Air/Hugo2/T5P-2's, which has more sparkle. I can apparently download HDQ files from Qobuz and then play them HD via my iPod Touch but not stream in HD. I don't know if this is an iOS limitation or Qobuz.
> 
> Wilson


Hi, Qobuz on iOS does allow you to stream up to 24bit/192 kHz on either mobile or WiFi.
You can access the setting in "my qobuz" => cog wheel icon on the upper right => streaming: here you choose the maximum audio quality you want to allow over WiFi or over the mobile network.

But now I realise I may I have misunderstood your point: from the iPhone to the Hugo 2 you will need either to use mConnect to stream to the 2Go or to use wired usb to the Hugo 2


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

ThibSan said:


> Hi, Qobuz on iOS does allow you to stream up to 24bit/192 kHz on either mobile or WiFi.
> You can access the setting in "my qobuz" => cog wheel icon on the upper right => streaming: here you choose the maximum audio quality you want to allow over WiFi or over the mobile network.
> 
> But now I realise I may I have misunderstood your point: from the iPhone to the Hugo 2 you will need either to use mConnect to stream to the 2Go or to use wired usb to the Hugo 2


I changed the quality setting in on the cog on the Qobuz app on my Gen.7 iPod but that only changed the download setting to 96/24, the streaming quality still said "CD Quality", even though a higher quality for that Album was available. I will have to check tomorrow to see if it is a limitation of the Meenova cable I use to connect the iPod to my Hugo2 by replacing the Meenova cable with the Apple Camera adapter and USB-A to Micro USB lead. I am not using a 2Go, as I returned mine 18 months ago, when I could not get the WiFi to work and miscellaneous other problems. The audio output of the Hugo 2 is connected to Beyerdynamic T5P-2 headphones. I don't use the Hugo 2 as a static DAC, I use a Benchmark Media DAC-3L on my main system and a John Westlake upgraded Audiolabs M-DAC on my small system for that.  I have also just noticed on my iPod that an update is available for the Qobuz app. 

Wilson

PS. The update followed by signing off and signing back on again has cured the problem, even with the Meenova cable. Now streaming in HD - Happy Bunny 😒😒. W


----------



## MarkParity

Not sure if this is intended 2go usage, but working perfectly for me. I suspect Chord will be along soon to say I can't do this, but I did anyway, its my inquisitive nature I think.


----------



## SteveHulk

MarkParity said:


> Not sure if this is intended 2go usage, but working perfectly for me. I suspect Chord will be along soon to say I can't do this, but I did anyway, its my inquisitive nature I think.


Could you use that setup to drive the USB input of a DAVE?


----------



## MarkParity (Jul 13, 2021)

@SteveHulk

Probably but I don't have a Dave, If somebody would like to lend me theirs I can try it. 

I should add that I did use the 2yu's power button to get the 2go to power up and then swapped the USB cable over to the oppo HA-2SE DAC. 2go stayed powered on and accepted the Oppo as a valid DAC.

I haven't tried Hugo 2 as a method of "kick starting" the 2go but it may well work too. I will try it this evening.

This isn't something I intend to keep doing as I personally don't really have a use for it I just wanted to experiment.

Edit:

*** I CAN'T BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE YOU DO TO YOUR AUDIO GEAR ***

Do this at you own risk - obviously.

Verified working with Hugo2 used to start the 2go. I've tried it with a couple of different DAC's.

1. Plug 2go into USB power and Hugo 2.
2. Use Hugo 2's power button to start 2go and Hugo 2 as normal
3. Disconnect Hugo 2 and plug another DAC (Dave or whatever you have) into the top USB port on 2go, I use a micro USB extension cord male to female.
4. Use the 2go as normal.

Be careful not to damage the male micro USB connector, desktop use only.

This is probably a side-effect of the last F/W released to support 2yu, obviously Chord didn't test to see if this was possible as it kind of negates the purpose of the 2yu.

Chord will probably fix this in the next F/W and this is my last post on this subject as I don't want to anger the Chord gods too much.

No Dave sadly, still sounds and works great.



Another option if you want spdif or optical.


----------



## Drewligarchy

Just wanted to throw a comment here because I think this thread may scare off potential users (it scared me).

I got the 2go this weekend. I have an eero mesh system with 3 satellites throughout my house.

When I first got the 2go, I hadn’t updated the firmware. I immediately got droupouts if I played anything over 44.1/48khz in Roon. Frankly, I even got one dropout at that sample rate.

I then upgraded the firmware. It took a few times (first from 1.0 to 1.03 and then to 1.5). From this point in I haven’t received any dropouts throughout my house - even running DXD 352khz or DSD 128.

I have been using Roon exclusively. In my bedroom, our family room, and while running on our treadmill. It’s been flawless since I upgraded firmware.

So for me, at least, it changed into a completely different product. Frankly, had I gotten it earlier in it’s software update cycle I would have been upset as well. This is just to note that for me, wifi did not work well on the initial firmware, and works flawlessly on 1.5.

Still, because all of our networks are different - and it doesn’t have 5ghz, I would buy it from someplace that has a decent return policy. Nonetheless, if the last few days are any indication - it’s matured enough to work quite well.


----------



## paulgc

I must be missing something. Green status light on the 2Go. Red Power orb on the 2Yu. But nothing happens when  press or press and hold the Power orb?


----------



## silvahr

Drewligarchy said:


> Just wanted to throw a comment here because I think this thread may scare off potential users (it scared me).
> 
> I got the 2go this weekend. I have an eero mesh system with 3 satellites throughout my house.
> 
> ...


Exactly my experience. Before last firmware update, I had a few dropouts. In order to get this usable, I bought one network extensor and used wired network connection.
Since firmware update never had another dropout via Wi-Fi and is working flawless as Roon endpoint.
I don’t have a fancy wi-fi network.
I think it’s important share some positive user experience because this combo is way above the average regarding sound quality.


----------



## MarkParity

paulgc said:


> I must be missing something. Green status light on the 2Go. Red Power orb on the 2Yu. But nothing happens when  press or press and hold the Power orb?


If you have power supplied to the 2go then it should power up when pressing the power "button"

If you want to experiment try disconnecting the two units and power the 2yu separately, the connections are clearly marked on the 2yu. As I have done before you can then connect the 2yu to a computer via the other USB port and it should be recognised as an audio device.

If that doesn't work then I would say you have a faulty 2yu.


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> I must be missing something. Green status light on the 2Go. Red Power orb on the 2Yu. But nothing happens when  press or press and hold the Power orb?


Did realize that I upgraded GoFigure but did not in fact update the 2go Firmware. That rookie mistake fixed. However... *My new 2yu will still not power on*.

2go is now on firmware 1.5.0.

2go is working when directly connected to Hugo 2 just fine.

*Red orb is illuminated on 2yu.

Single press nor press and hold will turn on 2yu.*

Very confused! @Mojo ideas I sent a note online to @ChordElectronics . This one has me puzzled.


----------



## Luvdac

I have been using the h2go in my main system since a few months and slowly found myself not using it for portable purposes. It sounds great and all that but the constant plugging in and out of the rca's, power chord and ethernet cable was getting to me. I found myself listening more to my old ak kann while away from the main system, but also missing the roon experience of my full library.
To cut a long story short I got myself the ak Kann Alpha which is roon ready and now I get bit perfect roon upto 24/192 and dsd 64 with the album art on the Kann Alpha. No wifi problems so far ( 15 days). I do have to use the roon app on my phone as a control, so keep that in mind if you decide for it. (next and previous tracks, play and pause can be accessed directly on the KA). 
Now the h2go remains permanently connected to my main system. No, I'm not affiliated to ak in any way, just wanting to offer a possible solution to those who might find themselves in a similar boat.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Luvdac said:


> I have been using the h2go in my main system since a few months and slowly found myself not using it for portable purposes. It sounds great and all that but the constant plugging in and out of the rca's, power chord and ethernet cable was getting to me. I found myself listening more to my old ak kann while away from the main system, but also missing the roon experience of my full library.
> To cut a long story short I got myself the ak Kann Alpha which is roon ready and now I get bit perfect roon upto 24/192 and dsd 64 with the album art on the Kann Alpha. No wifi problems so far ( 15 days). I do have to use the roon app on my phone as a control, so keep that in mind if you decide for it. (next and previous tracks, play and pause can be accessed directly on the KA).
> Now the h2go remains permanently connected to my main system. No, I'm not affiliated to ak in any way, just wanting to offer a possible solution to those who might find themselves in a similar boat.


Same here. H2go stays in main system. 

However, in my case, Mojo/poly used around the house and abroad.


----------



## Vyyy

Good news for me is that 2YU and TT2 in silver are coming next week after 4months wait. Will report later on experience with 2Go2Yu and TT2 and HMS all together.


----------



## MarkParity

New 2go F/W and GoFigure APP I bet its to fix the "bug" where 2go can be used with any USB DAC.

Now do I upgrade or stick with what I have.


----------



## uzi2 (Jul 28, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> New 2go F/W and GoFigure APP I bet its to fix the "bug" where 2go can be used with any USB DAC.
> 
> Now do I upgrade or stick with what I have.


Do they not provide a changelog? Or am I too much into open source projects?


----------



## MarkParity

uzi2 said:


> Do they not provide a changelog? Or am I too much into open source projects?


Not for the F/W as AFAIK. GoFigure has improved handling for special chars, Manual selection of hidden SSID's and bug fixes for radio station handling.


----------



## vo_obgyn (Jul 29, 2021)

Updated my firmware today to the latest 1.5.3. The firmware update seemed to go well but now I can’t power on my 2Go. I disconnect the power and then connect the power and the 2Go is completely dead.


----------



## earnmyturns

(posted earlier on another forum) Here’s a sad/funny example of 2go unreliability just now. Latest firmware. My UniFi Dream Machine router is on a kitchen shelf in front of a window to the backyard. My house is typical American wood frame construction, no concrete or other Faraday cage ingredients anywhere. Closest other WiFi APs are <-80dBm. I 'm sitting 1.5m from the router. I placed the 2go+Hugo 2 to my left, just over 2m from the router diagonally from the window. Constant track skips from Roon. I moved it to my right, 1.5m line of sight through the window to router on a low (plastic box) platform. No skips so far. But of course my Macbook, iPad, and Pixel 5 phone work perfectly at any of these locations.


----------



## SteveHulk

vo_obgyn said:


> Updated my firmware today to the latest 1.5.3. The firmware update seemed to go well but now I can’t power on my 2Go. I disconnect the power and then connect the power and the 2Go is completely dead.


Is there anybody here for whom the firmware update went smoothly? I haven't tried mine yet.


----------



## MarkParity

vo_obgyn said:


> Updated my firmware today to the latest 1.5.3. The firmware update seemed to go well but now I can’t power on my 2Go. I disconnect the power and then connect the power and the 2Go is completely dead.



Thanks for the warning, I didn't upgrade, perhaps we will see a 1.5.4 soon.



SteveHulk said:


> Is there anybody here for whom the firmware update went smoothly? I haven't tried mine yet.



No I stuck with the previous version as there was nothing in the new version I needed and I wanted to be able to use 2go with other USB DACS without my 2yu for the moment. I truly suspect this F/W may well be designed to fix the 2yu bypass bug. We know Chord do visit Headfi and may have read my messages despite there being no response to this undocumented feature and the ability to bypassing 2yu if required.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Alumiumcase with internal antenna is recipe for disaster. Remember iphone 4?


----------



## Dalmonegrig

vo_obgyn said:


> Updated my firmware today to the latest 1.5.3.


Updated today. Everything works fine for me.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Dalmonegrig said:


> Updated today. Everything works fine for me.


Mine seemed to upgrade okay and I got a similar screen. Later in the day the 2go power was found to be off and I have been unable to power it on.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

vo_obgyn said:


> Mine seemed to upgrade okay and I got a similar screen. Later in the day the 2go power was found to be off and I have been unable to power it on.


2Go may have discharged. Try charging it.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Dalmonegrig said:


> 2Go may have discharged. Try charging it.


Yes I charged it overnight still dead this am


----------



## Drewligarchy

vo_obgyn said:


> Updated my firmware today to the latest 1.5.3. The firmware update seemed to go well but now I can’t power on my 2Go. I disconnect the power and then connect the power and the 2Go is completely dead.



this happened to me at first. What helped was pulling the Hugo/2go from power, THEN turning on with the small power button on the 2Go. From that point on it worked, but I thought I had bricked mine as well.

Also, download the new GoFigure for whichever mobile device you are using.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Drewligarchy said:


> this happened to me at first. What helped was pulling the Hugo/2go from power, THEN turning on with the small power button on the 2Go. From that point on it worked, but I thought I had bricked mine as well.
> 
> Also, download the new GoFigure for whichever mobile device you are using.


I tried the above with no effect. 2Go still dead. I downloaded the new GoFigure software before the update.


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Jul 29, 2021)

vo_obgyn said:


> I tried the above with no effect.


https://chordelectronics.co.uk/faqs-products/2go
Unscrew 2 Go from Hugo 2. Try charging or running as a separate physical device.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Dalmonegrig said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/faqs-products/2go
> Unscrew 2 Go from Hugo 2. Try charging or running as a separate physical device.


Tried that too. Still a brick. Contacted Chord support.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

vo_obgyn said:


> Still a brick. Contacted Chord support.


 How long have you been using 2Go? Is the battery dead?


----------



## vo_obgyn (Jul 29, 2021)

Dalmonegrig said:


> How long have you been using 2Go? Is the battery dead?


Thanks for your help. Bought the 2go in 11/20. Battery was working fine before the update. Using the same charger I have always used. The charger works well on the Hugo 2 alone just won't power the 2go on its own or when the 2Go is connected to the Hugo2


----------



## Dalmonegrig

vo_obgyn said:


> The charger works well on the Hugo 2 alone just won't power the 2go on its own or when it is connected to the Hugo2


My charger works both together Chord Hugo2 + 2Go and separately.


----------



## vo_obgyn

Dalmonegrig said:


> My charger works both together Chord Hugo2 + 2Go and separately.


Thanks. Looks like the FW update is my issue.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

vo_obgyn said:


> Contacted Chord support.


 When you solve the problem, let us know.


----------



## joshnor713

Anyone know what was changed in the update?


----------



## SteveHulk

I assume with the new gofigure update we Android users still have to side load it as before?


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> I assume with the new gofigure update we Android users still have to side load it as before?


I didn't have to but then again I'm on a V30 with Android 10.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 29, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> I didn't have to but then again I'm on a V30 with Android 10.


Also, is it recommended to update the 2go firmware first and then gofigure, vice versa, or doesn't it matter?

My instinct would be to update the firmware first and only when that is successful then update gofigure. 

This on the basis that the new firmware should support the old gofigure, but the new gofigure might call upon the old 2go firmware to do things it cannot do thereby creating some kind of mess.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> Also, is it recommended to update the 2go firmware first and then gofigure, vice versa, or doesn't it matter?
> 
> My instinct would be to update the firmware first and only when that is successful then update gofigure.
> 
> This on the basis that the new firmware should support the old gofigure, but the new gofigure might call upon the old 2go firmware to do things it cannot do thereby creating some kind of mess.


I didn't upgrade the F/W only the GoFigure app. GoFigure still connects OK despite my 2go still running the old F/W so in this case I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Vyyy (Jul 29, 2021)

So i picked up this evening and finally got a moment to plug and setup everything.
I plugged BNC out (failed USB out maybe need to try more) to HMS. 2GO2YU is wired (flying). HMS and 2go2yu is on external battery (to avoid just in case RFI but that voids warranty for you to know). TT2 is on wall socket. Overall no sibilance, sounds detailed and warm.
I control from Mconnect app.
Results are stunning, 2go2yu articulation and separation is realy something you must hear. It is not the same as mobile or pc i used before.
Will report later after 1-2 days of how 2go2yu keeps it playing (hope flawlessly)


----------



## pkny

SteveHulk said:


> Also, is it recommended to update the 2go firmware first and then gofigure, vice versa, or doesn't it matter?
> 
> My instinct would be to update the firmware first and only when that is successful then update gofigure.
> 
> This on the basis that the new firmware should support the old gofigure, but the new gofigure might call upon the old 2go firmware to do things it cannot do thereby creating some kind of mess.


From Chord Audio's website, it says update the app first, and then the firmware.

"*Please note that if you haven’t already updated your Gofigure app, *please do so* before you update your 2go’s firmware."
https://chordelectronics.co.uk/2go-firmware-news-3


----------



## Vyyy

Can someone tell me is 2yu2go suppose to work just from 2go battery? Becouse it seems if i disconnect power supply from 2go, both units shut down.


----------



## MarkParity

Vyyy said:


> Can someone tell me is 2yu2go suppose to work just from 2go battery? Becouse it seems if i disconnect power supply from 2go, both units shut down.


No you have to keep the power applied to 2go all the time, that disappointed me too a little as I did want to use 2go2yu mobile, I still can but obviously need a separate power bank to power it.


----------



## Vyyy

MarkParity said:


> No you have to keep the power applied to 2go all the time, that disappointed me too a little as I did want to use 2go2yu mobile, I still can but obviously need a separate power bank to power it.


For me too that is sad.
And USB out does not work, hope software update fix it. Other than that sound is amazing, unit is very stable.


----------



## MarkParity

Vyyy said:


> For me too that is sad.
> And USB out does not work, hope software update fix it. Other than that sound is amazing, unit is very stable.


Is that with the latest F/W? I did have some early issues with the 1.5.0 F/W but then it just started working with every USB DAC I tried and I do have a few from dongle dacs to portable dacs to desktop dacs.


----------



## Vyyy

MarkParity said:


> Is that with the latest F/W? I did have some early issues with the 1.5.0 F/W but then it just started working with every USB DAC I tried and I do have a few from dongle dacs to portable dacs to desktop dacs.


I am currently on 1,5,0 version of 2go. Dont want to upgrade for now , i think i will wait 1-2weeks to hear new on how other succeded. For now i just want to listen and draw my BPMN schemes for days


----------



## Vyyy (Jul 30, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> Is that with the latest F/W? I did have some early issues with the 1.5.0 F/W but then it just started working with every USB DAC I tried and I do have a few from dongle dacs to portable dacs to desktop dacs.


So now with later than 1.5 version usb out works well?
P.S edited - ok i was to curious and pressed update firmware to newest. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Vyyy (Jul 30, 2021)

Ok so its on 1.5.3 and alive and plays well. Gonna check USB OUT.
Update. USB out works well now.

@MarkParity Have you compared BNC out vs USB out? anything to mention from your experience?


----------



## MarkParity

Vyyy said:


> Ok so its on 1.5.3 and alive and plays well. Gonna check USB OUT.
> Update. USB out works well now.
> 
> @MarkParity Have you compared BNC out vs USB out? anything to mention from your experience?


Excellent, good to hear its all working OK now.

BNC is the best sounding output in my opinion, it is just that though, my opinion. Could I pick it out from the other outputs in a "blind test", no I'm sure I couldn't so its probably just a placebo effect.

I do use BNC whenever I can though even with Hugo 2. I have a BNC to 3.5mm cable for this purpose.


----------



## phillevy

Well I found the 1.53 update in the old Android app and updated from there - all seems fine. As no updated Gofigure app is showing in the play store I've now sideloaded it from Chord website. All functioning without any apparent issues even though I didn't initiate the firmware update from the new app.


----------



## SteveHulk (Jul 31, 2021)

phillevy said:


> Well I found the 1.53 update in the old Android app and updated from there - all seems fine. As no updated Gofigure app is showing in the play store I've now sideloaded it from Chord website. All functioning without any apparent issues even though I didn't initiate the firmware update from the new app.


I think that if you side loaded gofigure before then it would not show up as an update on the play store even though that might be a more recent version. The play store almost certainly only tracks updates on apps that were originally installed via the play store.

As a matter of interest, Chord (Mitch Duce) informed me that side loading is no longer necessary even on Android 10 and above:

"Hello Stephen,
I hope you are well. 
Just to let you know, the Google Play-store version of Gofigure is now compatible with devices running Android 10 and above.There’s  no need to manually install the APK.  We will keep the manual download option available for countries that have banned use of the Play-store. 
Kind regards 
Mitch Duce / Service Manager"

That was not directly solicited by me, but seems to have been a response to the question I posed in a previous posting here.

It also seems that it is even no longer necessary to install the 2go firmware over an Ethernet connection.

I just updated the firmware to 1.5.3 using a wi-fi connection via my phone and all seemed to go without a hitch.

🤞🏽🙂

Now to test it...


----------



## SteveHulk

SteveHulk said:


> ...and all seemed to go without a hitch.
> 
> 🤞🏽🙂
> 
> Now to test it...


Seems like the test went well too.

Dare we say that Chord seem to be getting the software sorted out? 😃


----------



## earnmyturns

SteveHulk said:


> Now to test it...


Thanks for the news on Android GoFigure, I'm glad Chord fixed the issue, I had a discussion with them a while ago about this because side-loading is insecure and not something that those of us with well locked-down current Android phones should do. I had updated by 2go with my iPad to 1.5.3 already. Unfortunately, it's still flaky over WiFi: I'm convinced now that the WiFi radio on the 2go is poorly designed and very sensitive to any interference. I was just listening to 2go+Hugo 2 in my backyard, 2m away from WiFi base station, line of sight, when the circulating pump for our hot water system started in the garage. Track skipping started immediately. Basically, the 2go radio is incapable or rejecting normal household EM interference. Not fit for purpose.


----------



## Vyyy

Ok i cant be much happier of this streamer and whole combination. All in all realy stable playback both wifi and wired. But in the end how it sounds is sublime. Really thank you all Chord team!


----------



## edwardsean

Hey, as you get your 2Yu's please post impressions, esp. in comparison to higher end streamer/servers: Innuous, Antipodes, Naim, Grimm, etc. 

On the one hand, it's hard to think the little 2Go/2Yu combo, with its battery PS, can stand with expensive dedicated desktop. On the other hand, you know, Chord.


----------



## Vyyy

I have compared 2Go Hugo2 vs Auralic G1+QUtest. SO if we presume that Hugo2 sounds same as Qutest, this is test looks valid. I plugged one combo into one channel, and 2goHugo into another, both on roon syncronized. After 1hour test and switching on amp (Sugden IA4 + Proac D30RS) inputs, there was no audible difference at all. At All! In my opinion 2go (and 2yu) combo definetely plays in 3-5k mark. I am 95percent sure on that.


----------



## Vyyy

edwardsean said:


> Hey, as you get your 2Yu's please post impressions, esp. in comparison to higher end streamer/servers: Innuous, Antipodes, Naim, Grimm, etc.
> 
> On the one hand, it's hard to think the little 2Go/2Yu combo, with its battery PS, can stand with expensive dedicated desktop. On the other hand, you know, Chord.


it for sure stands , its just hard to think of that at first and maybe from its size. But chord is really in the game


----------



## Rebel Chris

Hopefully Chord will make a Qutest size standalone streamer. I dont want to buy a 2go and 2Yu because I don't have a Hugo.


----------



## SteveHulk

Rebel Chris said:


> Hopefully Chord will make a Qutest size standalone streamer. I dont want to buy a 2go and 2Yu because I don't have a Hugo.


As I've mentioned before, Chord needs to rationalize its form factors.

Presently, their top system for streaming from the internet or playing from mass storage is 2go+2yu > Mscaler > Dave > some monster amp. Four (4!) different form factors in one system.

You can't stack it even with their expensive legs, you can't rack it, and on a stand or a flat surface it looks like a total mess. Especially the 2go+2yu which needs to be plugged into power on one side otherwise the 2yu won't run, the output comes from another side, and if connected to ethernet that goes in a THIRD side.

Don't get me wrong. I love what Chord is doing sonically. I understand the huge importance of good casework to sound. Chord has that sorted.

But c'mon guys. We need order to be imposed on the chaos.

Even if it means fleshing out the product line by essentially putting the same circuits in cases corresponding to the different form factors. Even that would allow the customer to buy into a given form factor and have a complete system in that form factor.

And please please make an upsampler to sandwich between the 2go and the Hugo2 🙏🏽 Pretty please with brass knobs on... 💖 😀 You can even call it "up2" so you have 2go up2 Hugo 😃


----------



## ivano

I have experienced some sonic degradation of my Blu mkII playing CDs after connection of 2go/2yu. It reverts back to normal when I switch 2yu off and degrades again when 2yu is switched on. That is both on USB and BNC connections. Several HF ferrites (same as recommended for use between Blu mkII and DAVE) on BNC cable help and also improve sound quality of 2go/2yu. I urge you to try it.


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> Did realize that I upgraded GoFigure but did not in fact update the 2go Firmware. That rookie mistake fixed. However... *My new 2yu will still not power on*.
> 
> 2go is now on firmware 1.5.0.
> 
> ...


No reply yet from @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas team yet. Will resubmit online.


----------



## phillevy (Aug 4, 2021)

Has anyone had the chance to compare the Hugo2/2go with the Naim Uniti Atom headphone edition?


----------



## Stourmead

Vyyy said:


> Ok i cant be much happier of this streamer and whole combination. All in all realy stable playback both wifi and wired. But in the end how it sounds is sublime. Really thank you all Chord team!


+1 for the aeons ... That sparkly cherry is the best right ?


----------



## Vyyy

Stourmead said:


> +1 for the aeons ... That sparkly cherry is the best right ?


Well they are good and they show difference with each equipment change I do want to try out Ether2 though.


----------



## Vyyy

Stourmead said:


> +1 for the aeons ... That sparkly cherry is the best right ?


There are new Noire version now  But its just perforated pads that differ from these cherry


----------



## rrolls

ivano said:


> I have experienced some sonic degradation of my Blu mkII playing CDs after connection of 2go/2yu. It reverts back to normal when I switch 2yu off and degrades again when 2yu is switched on. That is both on USB and BNC connections. Several HF ferrites (same as recommended for use between Blu mkII and DAVE) on BNC cable help and also improve sound quality of 2go/2yu. I urge you to try it.


I think about buying 2go/2yu for my bludave as well, so I take your post seriously.
It is strange that you could improve sound with the same ferrites used between Blu and Dave,
because they are designed to work above 2 Ghz and tame the Blu produced noise, but
the noise coming out of 2yu is of different frequency.
Probably you listen again and try different ferrites, or move the small combo a bit.


----------



## ivano

rrolls said:


> I think about buying 2go/2yu for my bludave as well, so I take your post seriously.
> It is strange that you could improve sound with the same ferrites used between Blu and Dave,
> because they are designed to work above 2 Ghz and tame the Blu produced noise, but
> the noise coming out of 2yu is of different frequency.
> Probably you listen again and try different ferrites, or move the small combo a bit.


This type of ferrite is the only one I have at hand. Its designed for suppression above 200 MHz, which is USB range. Stock power supply generates some noise as well, try 2go/2yu with a mobile powerbank. Best result I got is on powerbank, BNC connection and several ferrites. And I still hear very faint degradation of sound of Blu2 when 2yu is powered on. Anyway, its much better than my regular Sotm SMS-200 on Paul Hynes SR3 power supply.


----------



## rrolls

rrolls said:


> I think about buying 2go/2yu for my bludave as well, so I take your post seriously.
> It is strange that you could improve sound with the same ferrites used between Blu and Dave,
> because they are designed to work above 2 Ghz and tame the Blu produced noise, but
> the noise coming out of 2yu is of different frequency.
> Probably you listen again and try different ferrites, or move the small combo a bit.


Thank you for clarification. Try different ferrites, the ones we use are really special.
I have a good dealer and can probably test the combo at first.


----------



## Vyyy (Aug 7, 2021)

For those who have 2yu, have you compared outputs?
I actually have found that bnc and optical (stock cables sound identically). I also tried putting Curious Silver USB on USB output. And the thing is, sound is really wider, more sparkly, (cant say that "s" word is brighter) but definetelly it sounds wider (like 1 step crossfeed), and bit more colder or open (cable is separated from bnc). 2go2yu is fed by powerbank and works on wire. So i suppose it really itself cant generate RFI. But due to this curious usb cable sound signature is different. and you can easily tell that by wider sprinkly sparkly perception. And this makes me wonder, if my power supply is a power bank, does that mean its sounds like that becouse of "silver" or is it really the thing that the cable itself is designed that way (as rfi generator). Or in other words can silver usb sound wider open due to just material used. Thanks for your opinions and findings.
I once saw Rob writing that its due to cable itself and it should sound same as optical.
@Rob Watts , are things are the same still based on your experience?
Thanks.

Update.
So it seams wide stage using same USB disappears when i power HMS with powerbank too. In this scenario no difference vs optics. Switching back HMS to the wall (2go2yu on battery, wired with cable) has impact to usb out making it sounding wider against optical.

Update2.
no difference in wide stage versus optical, if 2go2yu is wireless (and on battery). Then TT2 HMS can be on wall both.

P.S i am not complaining just some observation regarding particular usb cable and playing with power and data thing. This combo do really sound out of this world like i never imagined


----------



## Vyyy

Hi,
Do we have new users of 2yu over there?
Myself 2weeks of using so far it plays very stable.

But afterall i wonder and want understand technical reasons why there was a decision to make 2go2yu work only plugged in, while 2go itself has battery. Is it related with power needed for 2yu and battery specs of 2go? Maybe @Mojo ideas can answer?

For all other users, 
Do you have any experience with different cables connecting out of 2yu, and what your findings are. Thank you too.
I have ordered bnc-bnc furutech alpha ag cable for stock bnc replacement.


Thank you.


----------



## hardinge

What's the best way to get spotify streaming to 2go from my PC? And when is Spotify Connect coming to 2go, it's been promised hasn't it? I'm going back to spotify while at work for it's casual listening, newly coming CD quality and discovery but damned if i can get 2go to play it. 

@ChordElectronics  any timeframe for spotify connect on 2go?


----------



## paulgc

hardinge said:


> What's the best way to get spotify streaming to 2go from my PC? And when is Spotify Connect coming to 2go, it's been promised hasn't it? I'm going back to spotify while at work for it's casual listening, newly coming CD quality and discovery but damned if i can get 2go to play it.
> 
> @ChordElectronics  any timeframe for spotify connect on 2go?


Or Tidal’s version


----------



## ubs28

hardinge said:


> What's the best way to get spotify streaming to 2go from my PC? And when is Spotify Connect coming to 2go, it's been promised hasn't it? I'm going back to spotify while at work for it's casual listening, newly coming CD quality and discovery but damned if i can get 2go to play it.
> 
> @ChordElectronics  any timeframe for spotify connect on 2go?



I want Apple Music. But there is no chance in hell Chord will include this as they have removed Tidal and Qobuz from the Chord app last time I checked (not that it was working in any case).


----------



## stinga

hardinge said:


> What's the best way to get spotify streaming to 2go from my PC? And when is Spotify Connect coming to 2go, it's been promised hasn't it? I'm going back to spotify while at work for it's casual listening, newly coming CD quality and discovery but damned if i can get 2go to play it.
> 
> @ChordElectronics  any timeframe for spotify connect on 2go?



I've been wondering the same thing. Not sure about PC, but you can use Hify on Android that allows Spotify to see DLNA and Airplay streamers - link on play store:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.hify.pro

I've been using it for the best part of a year and it works well. Developer was on hand when I had a minor teething issue to do with Android's default power setting for apps (was a 30 second fix) he might have updated that now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SteveHulk (Aug 27, 2021)

stinga said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Not sure about PC, but you can use Hify on Android that allows Spotify to see DLNA and Airplay streamers - link on play store:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.hify.pro
> 
> ...


If you find that this Hify app on Android is the only way you can get Spotify to do its thing with DLNA and you can't find any direct equivalent application for your pc, then you could try to run Hify in an Android emulator such as Bluestacks on the pc instead.

No guarantees but that might work.


----------



## NYanakiev

Very curious about using a 2Go2Yu as a Roon endpoint for Dave and Mscaler. 

How reliable is it in such a configuration? I currently use a Sonore OpticalRendu, which sounds sublime but has been a bit of a headache lately.


----------



## Burakk

NYanakiev said:


> Very curious about using a 2Go2Yu as a Roon endpoint for Dave and Mscaler.
> 
> How reliable is it in such a configuration? I currently use a Sonore OpticalRendu, which sounds sublime but has been a bit of a headache lately.



 It’s the best use case of 2go imo. I have zero issue with WiFi connection.  I have nothing special as a router.


----------



## supervisor

Why can't we have Tidal Connect and Spotify Connect on 2go?! Is this happening?


----------



## Currawong

supervisor said:


> Why can't we have Tidal Connect and Spotify Connect on 2go?! Is this happening?


Could be insufficient processing power for it to work well enough when streaming from another device is going to be reliable. That being said, both are (now) lossy streaming services (TIDAL batch-processed their entire catalog into MQA, or at least most of it, which is not lossless) so it could be argued that it's a bit pointless.


----------



## SteveHulk

Currawong said:


> Could be insufficient processing power for it to work well enough when streaming from another device is going to be reliable. That being said, both are (now) lossy streaming services (TIDAL batch-processed their entire catalog into MQA, or at least most of it, which is not lossless) so it could be argued that it's a bit pointless.


I remember commenting a while back that I'm old-fashioned enough to want my music on SD cards and fully under my control. I never bought into the internet streaming services.

This sort of thing and Beats getting taken over by Apple for example is why.


----------



## MarkParity

SteveHulk said:


> I remember commenting a while back that I'm old-fashioned enough to want my music on SD cards and fully under my control. I never bought into the internet streaming services.
> 
> This sort of thing and Beats getting taken over by Apple for example is why.


I like discovering new music, streaming is really the best option for this. It gets very expensive having to buy it to discover its not worth listening to more than once.

If I like a track or album enough then I will often buy it then put it on my SD card.


----------



## joshnor713

MarkParity said:


> I like discovering new music, streaming is really the best option for this. It gets very expensive having to buy it to discover its not worth listening to more than once.
> 
> If I like a track or album enough then I will often buy it then put it on my SD card.


Exactly


----------



## hardinge (Sep 1, 2021)

I fixed spotify for the H2+2go combo!


----------



## NYanakiev

Got an excellent deal on a Hugo 2 and 2Go from a fellow headfier. Also got myself a 2Yu to feed my Dave and Mscaler through Roon.

Experience has been fantastic so far- in fact so good that I am considering selling my Sonore OpticalRendu and optical module Deluxe.

The only issue is that Hugo 2 is a little useless without its companion so I might be on the lookout for a second 2Go in the not so distant future.


----------



## SteveHulk

hardinge said:


> I fixed spotify for the H2+2go combo!


Lol. I think we need a circuit diagram...


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 15, 2021)

Chord 2Yu review is in the latest issue of What HiFi. Issue 453. ... https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/chord-2yu

Not sure what to make of it. They like the 2Yu (and the 2Go pairing).

However they go on to be somewhat critical of the TT2 and Qutest which they tested 2Go2Yu with. Calling the DACs slightly on the cold and lean side.


I personally find Chord DACs warm on warm recordings and brighter on brighter recording. I don't know how tonal balance could be bettered. None of my music is out of the range of being within tolerance, of being too bright or too warm. If Chord were slightly either cold or lean, then bright recording would not be fun. I could say more but what's the point?


----------



## Infoseeker (Sep 17, 2021)

The Hugo 2 is bright & lean. Gives me an unforgiving sound to it, almost with a glare in the upper mids. The bass control and imaging is really nice.

 So I have it paired with an amp that compensates for that. I wish the 2go had a way to EQ as a means to compensate. If Bubble uPnP could stream with an EQ that would be so nice.

Would be cool if UAPP on Android could detect and cast to the 2Go.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Infoseeker said:


> Would be cool if UAPP on Android could detect and cast to the 2Go.


Earlier, I asked this question to the developer. UAPP on Android cannot, and most likely will not support 2 Go in the near future. Very sorry.


----------



## ThomasHK

I haven't followed the SW developments too closely so I'm out of the loop.

Would someone be so kind to tell me

The good news
The bad news
The unacceptable, ie for make or break decisions

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkParity

ThomasHK said:


> I haven't followed the SW developments too closely so I'm out of the loop.
> 
> Would someone be so kind to tell me
> 
> ...


See above in green.


----------



## NYanakiev (Sep 20, 2021)

I mostly use Dave and Mscaler while at home and hadn't spent much time with the Hugo2Go over the past few weeks.
I am having some rather annoying issues with intermittent connectivity issues with Roon that only occur with the 2Go- while my A&K SP2000 is always stable.

One can only hope that further wifi tweaks can be made..as having 2Go constantly connected via ethernet totally defeats the purpose of owning the product (for me)

EDIT: used a setting in my router that combines 2.4 and 5ghz in one network (called smart connect) and, somehow, everything is now running smoothly...

GoFigure!


----------



## ivano

Last week my 2go/2yu lost connection to Roon two times even on wired Ethernet.


----------



## Infoseeker (Sep 21, 2021)

Dalmonegrig said:


> Earlier, I asked this question to the developer. UAPP on Android cannot, and most likely will not support 2 Go in the near future. Very sorry.



Ouch,  I guess I will stick to using Neutron player to stream/EQ/dsp my phone's stored music to the 2Go.

Okay I am doing something wierd. I am using Nuetron Player on my dap, to connect via uPnP of my Hugo2-2go, and playback the offline music from my dap with EQ/crossover/dither/oversampling.

And hugo-2go connected via RCA to my FluxLab Fa-10 amp. (which happens to need Rothwell -10db RCA attenuators attached at the end of the RCA cables)

...how silly am I being?

My hd800S sounds awesome EQ'd with this solution though.

*EDIT*: NVM, it worked!! But with that setup, I can just use the dap itself. But maybe could be used in other situations.


----------



## earnmyturns

NYanakiev said:


> I am having some rather annoying issues with intermittent connectivity issues with Roon that only occur with the 2Go- while my A&K SP2000 is always stable.


Lucky you... similar connectivity issues with my 2go and my SP1000m, both with Roon and with DLNA on the same local music server.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

earnmyturns said:


> Lucky you... similar connectivity issues with my 2go and my SP1000m, both with Roon and with DLNA on the same local music server.


This year I have not had such problems at all. Everything works great.


----------



## NYanakiev

I contacted Chord via email. The Hugo 2 and 2Go work great on ethernet but not so much via Wi-Fi.

I am no more than 6-7 meters away from a high end router that no other device is having issues with. My previous 2Go performed just fine in the exact same environment.


----------



## earnmyturns

NYanakiev said:


> I contacted Chord via email. The Hugo 2 and 2Go work great on ethernet but not so much via Wi-Fi.
> 
> I am no more than 6-7 meters away from a high end router that no other device is having issues with. My previous 2Go performed just fine in the exact same environment.


Similar experience, also high-quality network gear (UniFi). I was talking with my Linn/Naim/Chord dealer who was a digital comms engineer in his previous career, and he noted that certain network uses can saturate any WiFi system for brief periods. That's not a problem for most net uses, but it can cause packet drops that glitch music streaming. After that conversation, I did some probing of my systems, and I found the occasional packet drops. For example, if my work computer is communicating actively with work servers via WiFi, I get a some packet drops every few minutes. If I run it wired, which I do always now, no drops. Unfortunately, I can't control all the demanding client-server applications running in our household, so packet drops are inevitable. This is not a problem for non-streaming use, and the occasional glitch on a video call is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, but it kills streamed music over WiFi. My dealer's recommendation is to set up a separate WiFi router for streaming, but that would require me to restructure my home network so that all Roon devices are on the same subnet, a bit of a pain.


----------



## NYanakiev

earnmyturns said:


> Similar experience, also high-quality network gear (UniFi). I was talking with my Linn/Naim/Chord dealer who was a digital comms engineer in his previous career, and he noted that certain network uses can saturate any WiFi system for brief periods. That's not a problem for most net uses, but it can cause packet drops that glitch music streaming. After that conversation, I did some probing of my systems, and I found the occasional packet drops. For example, if my work computer is communicating actively with work servers via WiFi, I get a some packet drops every few minutes. If I run it wired, which I do always now, no drops. Unfortunately, I can't control all the demanding client-server applications running in our household, so packet drops are inevitable. This is not a problem for non-streaming use, and the occasional glitch on a video call is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, but it kills streamed music over WiFi. My dealer's recommendation is to set up a separate WiFi router for streaming, but that would require me to restructure my home network so that all Roon devices are on the same subnet, a bit of a pain.


Interesting.

I am getting my unit swapped out by Chord next week via a courier. Very impressed with their support on this.

Pretty sure it is a 2Go fault as my previous unit had no issues in the exact same setup.


----------



## SteveHulk

NYanakiev said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I am getting my unit swapped out by Chord next week via a courier. Very impressed with their support on this.
> 
> Pretty sure it is a 2Go fault as my previous unit had no issues in the exact same setup.


As I've observed before, Chord is a company that stands by their products.


----------



## SteveHulk

earnmyturns said:


> ...I was talking with my Linn/Naim/Chord dealer who was a digital comms engineer in his previous career, and he noted that certain network uses can saturate any WiFi system for brief periods. That's not a problem for most net uses, but it can cause packet drops that glitch music streaming...


All physical communication channels are lossy. This intrinsic lossiness is catered for in real life applications by introducing a communications protocol (CP) to eliminate the lossiness.

The CP operates over the lossy channel itself and as a result the raw bandwidth of the lossy channel is split between actual data transmission and protocol operation - a necessary sacrifice to enable the reliable transmission of data.

In real world situations this split varies with time depending on how hard the protocol has to be working to overcome random and fluctuating environmental factors in order to achieve lossless transmission.

Therefore the effective bandwidth of the channel varies with time, sometimes the data transmits quickly, other times more slowly.

If there is no real time constraint on the data rate such as when downloading an email then this is not an issue. However, when streaming music and video etc those periods when the actual data transmission rate falls short of the required data transmission rate have to be managed.

This is achieved with an additional buffering protocol that runs in the communicating devices in tandem with the lossless protocol.

The more the actual data rate in the channel fluctuates the bigger the device buffers have to be in order that data can always be made available to the target device at the required rate.

If the buffer in the target device ever empties then that is a streaming glitch. This would happen more often for smaller buffers than larger ones.

In audio and video streaming any glitches are obviously extremely hard for the user to tolerate. Even relatively few will seriously degrade the whole listening experience.

For these cases very generous provision in raw channel bandwidth between and buffer size in each of the devices is essential for a comfortable user experience.


----------



## earnmyturns

SteveHulk said:


> For these cases very generous provision in raw channel bandwidth between and buffer size in each of the devices is essential for a comfortable user experience.


The problem is that common client-server apps (such as photo backup in iOS or Android) can briefly saturate a home WiFi network if the ISP capacity is high enough. During those short bursts, streaming media won't flow. Roon RAAT, for instance, relies on TCP/IP so packets are not really lost, but they have to be retransmitted causing more packet arrival lag than Roon is willing to tolerate.


----------



## Infoseeker

Would it help to connect my 2go through a cheap wifi/ethernet adapter box?


----------



## NYanakiev

I changed a few Quality of Service settings on the router side of things and reversed the changed I had made that combines 2.4 and 5ghz in one network (where devices get automatically assigned); this was prompted by Wifi issues in Roon on my usual split 2.4ghz & 5ghz setup. 

Ever since I made that change, 2Go is acting like a champ with no (knock on wood!) ”Tidal/Qobuz media is loading slowly“ messages.
I am getting the unit exchanged anyway just in case but good to know going forward.


----------



## ubs28 (Sep 26, 2021)

My Samsung 4K TV has never glitched while streaming far more demanding content.

I can even turn my M1 iPad Pro as a gaming console by remote accessing my Xbox Series X and then the Xbox Series X streams back the game to the iPad Pro on the fly.

So I don’t buy the BS about bad Wifi or “packets loss”, when the glitching only happens with Chord devices.

However, the 2GO improved alot after the latest firmware update, certaintly alot better than the Chord Poly, which is still stuck on the old firmware. This just shows it is all on Chord their side all along.

Now I am waiting for Chord to bring the Poly to the same level as the 2Go with a new firmware release.


----------



## ThibSan

Am I the only one still experiencing Hugo 2 turning off because of low battery? This seems to occur after a week of use of Hugo2Go in desktop mode. 

Of note the H2 battery has already been replaced last yea. Furthermore, Hugo 2 (without 2Go) has been happily working on desktop mode for a week without getting low battery.
I would lean toward a 2Go unit not behaving as expected. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## joshnor713

Not sure if this is Hugo or 2go related, but has anyone ever had an instance where the volume kept increasing on its own? I was in bed listening to my KSE1200 and this happened the first time ever. Wasn't touching my Bubbleupnp player or anything, just listening. It freaked me out, cuz my KSE amp starting blinking red like crazy (apart from the blasting in my ears). This is a very dangerous bug. If I wasn't wearing my headphones and heard this happen, could've damaged them. Need to be mindful of this now.

Happen to anyone else?


----------



## edwardsean

joshnor713 said:


> Not sure if this is Hugo or 2go related, but has anyone ever had an instance where the volume kept increasing on its own? I was in bed listening to my KSE1200 and this happened the first time ever. Wasn't touching my Bubbleupnp player or anything, just listening. It freaked me out, cuz my KSE amp starting blinking red like crazy (apart from the blasting in my ears). This is a very dangerous bug. If I wasn't wearing my headphones and heard this happen, could've damaged them. Need to be mindful of this now.
> 
> Happen to anyone else?


If you identified a bug this is a problem, but just to put your mind a little at ease, blasting at max volume is not likely to damage your electronics or transducers. Your ears may complain but the gear is simply operating within the values of its components. It may be painfully loud and distorted to you but it doesn't make a real difference to the machines. 

I'm not recommending you just leave it on this way for years, but accidental bursts like this will do nothing. Damage to gear isn't a matter of volume (dBs) but issues with electrical current like a surge or a short. So, with battery powered gear, you're pretty safe.


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 4, 2021)

joshnor713 said:


> Not sure if this is Hugo or 2go related, but has anyone ever had an instance where the volume kept increasing on its own? I was in bed listening to my KSE1200 and this happened the first time ever. Wasn't touching my Bubbleupnp player or anything, just listening. It freaked me out, cuz my KSE amp starting blinking red like crazy (apart from the blasting in my ears). This is a very dangerous bug. If I wasn't wearing my headphones and heard this happen, could've damaged them. Need to be mindful of this now.
> 
> Happen to anyone else?



You don't happen to have any other remote control devices around? I got unlucky and realized the remote for my FluxLab Fa-10 amp overlapped with my Hugo2 signals.

So adjusting the volume of my amp made my Hugo2 respond in chaotic ways. So I stopped using my amp remote. (Or I cover the main led window that includes the Hugo2's infrared sensor)


----------



## joshnor713

Infoseeker said:


> You don't happen to have any other remote control devices around? I got unlucky and realized the remote for my FluxLab Fa-10 amp overlapped with my Hugo2 signals.
> 
> So adjusting the volume of my amp made my Hugo2 respond in chaotic ways. So I stopped using my amp remote.


Nope, not even a TV in my bedroom. Only device is my smartphone (newly bought Fold 3), which don't have IR blasters anymore.


----------



## SteveHulk (Oct 4, 2021)

joshnor713 said:


> Nope, not even a TV in my bedroom. Only device is my smartphone (newly bought Fold 3), which don't have IR blasters anymore.


Something similar happened to me once with the Hugo 2, but I was sitting down on a bus. I couldn't be sure it wasn't that something was rubbing on the Hugo as the bus moved so I didn't think much of it. However I did think at the time that it was a little odd that the volume only went up and didn't come back down.

I'll stay alert for this one from now on.

Congrats on the Fold 3, by the way. Nice phone 😉


----------



## joshnor713

SteveHulk said:


> Congrats on the Fold 3, by the way. Nice phone 😉


Thanks! I'm infatuated with it, it's so cool. Will miss the headphone jack of my previous phone though (LG V60). Such are the times.


----------



## galileaux

Hi all - 

New to using the 2Go with a MicroSD card. 

Running into an odd issue - the 2Go won't recognize most of my songs. I've added over 700 tracks to the SD card, and no matter what, it only ever recognizes 177 of them at most. I've tried a factory reset, arranging the folders differently in the card, deleting everything and re-formatting the card. Sometimes it doesn't even recognize any songs at all.

For reference I'm using Glider for playback - but in GoFigure it shows the number of songs as well, and it's never above the 177 I mentioned. This is so strange - I don't know what else to try.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gto88

Have you updated to lates firmware?


----------



## MarkParity

galileaux said:


> Hi all -
> 
> New to using the 2Go with a MicroSD card.
> 
> ...


2Go is very picky about what files are on the SD card and I've given up with the the playlist "feature" altogether now, GoFigure.

I keep a master copy of my files elsewhere and after I copy the albums to an SD card I run a Total commander search on the folders and remove everything that isn't an audio file, seems to work OK then.

Playback is either from MConnect or Bubble and I have a separate Wifi hotspot for 2Go, apart from the odd pops and clicks it works very well and is used daily.


----------



## SteveHulk (Oct 5, 2021)

galileaux said:


> Hi all -
> 
> New to using the 2Go with a MicroSD card.
> 
> ...


I assume when you say "it ... recognizes" you are referring to the playlist feature in GoFigure. GoFigure music player cannot access music files directly on the SD cards but instead uses fixed playlist files which have to be on the SD card where the music files are. These playlist files are a simple textual list of music filenames.

Unfortunately this feature is very crudely implemented and it cannot deal with playlists containing filenames with any of a long list of special characters including but not limited to: letters decorated with diacritic marks (accents), and the period (full stop).

In order to make these files visible to GoFigure you will have to edit the filenames yourself to remove these characters.

I suggest you use BubbleUPnP etc to access your SD cards in the 2go. These apps are fully featured in terms of their user interfaces and have no trouble seeing all the music files on the SD cards.


----------



## galileaux

SteveHulk said:


> I assume when you say "it ... recognizes" you are referring to the playlist feature in GoFigure. GoFigure music player cannot access music files directly on the SD cards but instead uses fixed playlist files which have to be on the SD card where the music files are. These playlist files are a simple textual list of music filenames.
> 
> Unfortunately this feature is very crudely implemented and it cannot deal with playlists containing filenames with any of a long list of special characters including but not limited to: letters decorated with diacritic marks (accents), and the period (full stop).
> 
> ...


Hey! Thank you for your response (and for the others who responded on the thread as well)!

No - I don’t mean the playlist feature. Though its affected by this, it’s not the main thing. I mean that the 2Go only indexed 177 of my tracks, and basically stopped indexing after that, so with any UPnP or MPD apps, only those 177 tracks would ever appear as options to play. For that I am using Glider (unfortunately BubbleUPnP is no available for iOS, otherwise that would definitely be my preference).

But I found the issue! The culprit was a Fiona Apple album, believe it or not.

The album “When the Pawn…” has an infamously long full title, and the FLAC files contained the full title in their metadata. The 2Go would index the first track of this album, and give up after that. It was the 177th song in my files (arranged alphabetically by Artist and then Album). I edited the album’s metadata to shorten the title, and it worked after that!

The 2Go continued to index after the first track on that album, and I was able to see/play all of my library via Glider as well!


----------



## SteveHulk

galileaux said:


> Hey! Thank you for your response (and for the others who responded on the thread as well)!
> 
> No - I don’t mean the playlist feature. Though its affected by this, it’s not the main thing. I mean that the 2Go only indexed 177 of my tracks, and basically stopped indexing after that, so with any UPnP or MPD apps, only those 177 tracks would ever appear as options to play. For that I am using Glider (unfortunately BubbleUPnP is no available for iOS, otherwise that would definitely be my preference).
> 
> ...


Lol 😂 Another bit of 2go madness to add to the stockpile...


----------



## maxh22

How does the 2go and 2yu combo compare to a streamer like the Zen mk2 ? Has anyone compared them?


----------



## MarkParity

maxh22 said:


> How does the 2go and 2yu combo compare to a streamer like the Zen mk2 ? Has anyone compared them?


Do you mean the Ifi Zen Stream? That has its quirks too from some of the reviews I've read, some users have got fed up with their units and returned them.

The reason why the 2go will always win out for me is its plug and play integration with Hugo2 and its portability.

If you don't need those features then perhaps the Zen Stream is a better bet, its a lot cheaper.


----------



## maxh22

MarkParity said:


> Do you mean the Ifi Zen Stream? That has its quirks too from some of the reviews I've read, some users have got fed up with their units and returned them.
> 
> The reason why the 2go will always win out for me is its plug and play integration with Hugo2 and its portability.
> 
> If you don't need those features then perhaps the Zen Stream is a better bet, its a lot cheaper.


Their latest version is the Mk3 but it can be had used or like new ~$2k https://innuos.com/zen-mk3/

was curious if the 2yu and 2go combo could match or outperform it.


----------



## miketlse

maxh22 said:


> Their latest version is the Mk3 but it can be had used or like new ~$2k https://innuos.com/zen-mk3/
> 
> was curious if the 2yu and 2go combo could match or outperform it.


Ideally we would have more feedback from more users, but so far all the feedback that I have read is positive regarding the 2Yu (technical performance). It is quite possible that some owners/demo-ers have issues relating to cost, but I have not read them.


----------



## mancpg

Hi,

Long time listener, first time caller here. Don’t mean to hijack the thread but couldn’t seem to find the answer to this through a search.

Does the 2Go have make an appreciable difference to SQ over a good USB cable from a good source such as an iPad or a DAP?

Or is its appeal the convenience of not having too many things to connect to the Hugo 2?

Thank you…


----------



## MSXX

mancpg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long time listener, first time caller here. Don’t mean to hijack the thread but couldn’t seem to find the answer to this through a search.
> 
> ...


For me there’s a big big difference. Using the hugo2 as a standalone device over usb and a nordost blue haven cable to either an iPhone or Mac (running audiovarna) there is still a big difference. With the 2go it’s more detailed, more ease full and separations is mush better. Just sounds more “right” to me as I have been accustomed to the sound. But but but… using the 2go is troublesome to say the least. It’s dropping connections and m-connect is as ugly as it is unstable - for me at least. I think your router and setup is a factor here. For me it is bare able but I am currently looking for a more stable way of playing my music.


----------



## mancpg

MSXX said:


> For me there’s a big big difference. Using the hugo2 as a standalone device over usb and a nordost blue haven cable to either an iPhone or Mac (running audiovarna) there is still a big difference. With the 2go it’s more detailed, more ease full and separations is mush better. Just sounds more “right” to me as I have been accustomed to the sound. But but but… using the 2go is troublesome to say the least. It’s dropping connections and m-connect is as ugly as it is unstable - for me at least. I think your router and setup is a factor here. For me it is bare able but I am currently looking for a more stable way of playing my music.


Wow, thanks for the quick and helpful reply! That’s really good to know. I’ve gotten a sense that the 2Go experiences ‘technical difficulties’ and have been wondering if it would be worth investing in it. I would be using it with an SD card mostly, but from the posts above I guess I would have to watch out for long/odd filenames and metadata.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

mancpg said:


> I’ve gotten a sense that the 2Go experiences ‘technical difficulties’ and have been wondering if it would be worth investing in it.


There are no difficulties (problems), everything has been working stably for almost a year.


----------



## MarkParity

mancpg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long time listener, first time caller here. Don’t mean to hijack the thread but couldn’t seem to find the answer to this through a search.
> 
> ...


For me its totally about convenience, I don't notice any improvements in sound quality over any other good USB source.

Very occasionally I do still get a little pop/click too so there is that.

Overall I'm happy with my 2Go-Hugo2.


----------



## MSXX

Dalmonegrig said:


> There are no difficulties (problems), everything has been working stably for almost a year.


For you…


----------



## joshnor713

MarkParity said:


> For me its totally about convenience, I don't notice any improvements in sound quality over any other good USB source.
> 
> Very occasionally I do still get a little pop/click too so there is that.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with my 2Go-Hugo2.


Exactly same for me.


----------



## silvahr

MSXX said:


> For you…


For me too


----------



## jhoneyball

anyone else having problems upgrading from 1.5.0 to the latest firmware? mine starts, runs for about 15 seconds, then says the 2go disconnected. I reconnect and it hasnt upgraded. I have tried all the usuals of restarting etc etc. Suspect this is just more buggy code from chord.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

so I am currently looking for a streamer to pair with my DAVE and 2Go/2Yu comes into my attention because I like continuity and I am pretty sure it'll work well with DAVE. However, I would like to inquire if the folks here have tried to compare 2Go/2Yu's streaming SQ qualities versus other streamers from other brands ?


----------



## NYanakiev

PortableAudioLover said:


> so I am currently looking for a streamer to pair with my DAVE and 2Go/2Yu comes into my attention because I like continuity and I am pretty sure it'll work well with DAVE. However, I would like to inquire if the folks here have tried to compare 2Go/2Yu's streaming SQ qualities versus other streamers from other brands ?


I use a Sonore Optical Rendu with a opticalModule Deluxe with my Dave and Mscaler. 

My source started to act up due to a software issue and I got a 2Yu for my Hugo 2 and 2Go. I did not compare it as I hate a/b-ing things that require time for changing the configuration but my setup sounded at the same level as with the Sonore gear. Which is to say great. 
I have, since, gone back to using the Optical Rendu as I want to continue using the 2Go with the Hugo 2 as a second Roon endpoint. 2Yu is there as a backup for the time being.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

NYanakiev said:


> I use a Sonore Optical Rendu with a opticalModule Deluxe with my Dave and Mscaler.
> 
> My source started to act up due to a software issue and I got a 2Yu for my Hugo 2 and 2Go. I did not compare it as I hate a/b-ing things that require time for changing the configuration but my setup sounded at the same level as with the Sonore gear. Which is to say great.
> I have, since, gone back to using the Optical Rendu as I want to continue using the 2Go with the Hugo 2 as a second Roon endpoint. 2Yu is there as a backup for the time being.


Thanks for your input ! Sorry if this has been addressed before but what exactly is the sonore gear ?


----------



## NYanakiev

PortableAudioLover said:


> Thanks for your input ! Sorry if this has been addressed before but what exactly is the sonore gear ?


"Sonore Optical Rendu with a opticalModule Deluxe" as per the post you commented on


----------



## Rebel Chris

The software is keeping me off to buy this streamer. I would really appreciate better software integration.


----------



## MSXX

Rebel Chris said:


> The software is keeping me off to buy this streamer. I would really appreciate better software integration.


I have very mixed feelings as well. But sound is fantastic! I believe that if you have Roon the experience is better and you get the Roon interface. 

Also and a testament to how good this streamer is; I experimented with using a chord electric 8switch and chord shawline Ethernet cables through out my source line and lastly ifi power X for my router, switch and the Hugo/2go. it just elevated the sound enormously - can’t not describe how it changed the sound in my system. I think the Ethernet input in the 2go is very sensitive. Eliminate jitter etc. and you will be well rewarded.


----------



## earnmyturns

MSXX said:


> Eliminate jitter etc. and you will be well rewarded.


Roon RAAT runs on top of TCP/IP. It is an asynchronous protocol. Jitter is meaningless for async communication. If changing ethernet wiring and routers makes any difference to SQ via 2go, that means 2go is poorly designed electrically and/or digitally. Which we already knew from its woes with WiFi.


----------



## elira

I just got a brand new 2go, it’s running firmware 1.0.3 I’m trying to update it but the iOS app crashes when trying to get into “Device settings” and the Android app says there’s no update available. Is there a trick or something to make it work?


----------



## jhoneyball

The reason I cannot update the firmware? The server is down:

"
Hello Jon, the upgrade server is currently offline following a fault. I've asked to be told as soon as it is back up and running and will pass this information along.

All the best

*Ed Selley* / Customer Support"


----------



## elira

I’m stuck at 1.0.3 until they fix their servers. Yesterday I tried to use a 256GB micro SD with ~130GB worth of music but the 2go doesn’t seem to recognize it. I tried a 32GB one and that worked fine. 

Are there known compatibility issues with certain brands of micro SD cards?


----------



## pkny

I have used Sandisk 1TB, 400GB, and Silicon Power 256GB without any issue.  What brand are you using?


----------



## elira

pkny said:


> I have used Sandisk 1TB, 400GB, and Silicon Power 256GB without any issue.  What brand are you using?


TeamGroup 

It’s a TEAMGROUP T-Force A2 256GB


----------



## pkny (Oct 14, 2021)

Delete all the files below in your card, and then let 2Go to re-index.

dlna-sdfree.dat
art-cache-a.tar.gz or art-cache-b.tar.gz
mpd.db
Also, make sure your card is formatted as exFat.


----------



## elira

pkny said:


> Delete all the files below in your card, and then let 2Go to re-index.
> 
> dlna-sdfree.dat
> art-cache-a.tar.gz or art-cache-b.tar.gz
> ...


It's exFat and none of those file exist in it. The left slot don't even recognize it, and the right one shows it like a 6GB one. It's kind of weird. Hopefully the firmware update fixes that, I've also ordered a Sandisk micro SD to rule a compatibility issue with my specific micro SD.


----------



## PANURUS (Oct 17, 2021)

PortableAudioLover said:


> so I am currently looking for a streamer to pair with my DAVE and 2Go/2Yu comes into my attention because I like continuity and I am pretty sure it'll work well with DAVE. However, I would like to inquire if the folks here have tried to compare 2Go/2Yu's streaming SQ qualities versus other streamers from other brands ?


I use 2go2yu with HMS and Dave.
The problem is not only to find a good streamer but how to use one with a Dave.
If I use my Aurender N100H ( with optical interface) with a WIFI bridge connected on power bank. It works as good IF IF IF
I place a filter between the main of the Dave and the main of the streamer Aurender.

I resume the main of the Dave is polluted by the main of the Aurender. So to use an optical fibre is not enough.
The Aurender is polluted by the rooter. So I add one Wifi bridge And I isolate the WIFI bridge from the Dave with a power bank.
If I stream with the Aurender then it sends noise on the main. To solve this I need to add a main filter.

With my Hugo2, the Aurender works perfectly with the WIFI bridge only. And my CHORD ULTIMA 6 is immuted.

i had observed the same thing with Bryston and Naim streamers. I resale them before to learn the solution.
in Belgium, the naim importator sales HI-FI switch 500 euro. I paid 28 Euro for my WIFI switch.

Edit: The first test that I have done shows me that the optical output is better that the BNC one.
Now I have placed one ferrite on the BNC cable and the difference disappears.

With the 2GO2YU, The WIFI bridge( or the additional switch) is inside.

I repeat that 2GO2YU with HUGO2 is better than 2GOHUGO2.


----------



## PortableAudioLover

PANURUS said:


> I use 2go2yu with HMS and Dave.
> The problem is not only to find a good streamer but how to use one with a Dave.
> If I use my Aurender N100H ( with optical interface) with a WIFI bridge connected on power bank. It works as good IF IF IF
> I place a filter between the main of the Dave and the main of the streamer Aurender.
> ...


Thanks for your response ! If I understood it correctly, are you suggesting that using 2go/2yu with BNC cables (with ferrites) eliminates noise problem from the mains that you'd get from other streamers brands such as Aurender, Bryston and Naim ?


----------



## NYanakiev

I tried Dave and HMS with 2Go2Yu and it worked pretty darn great. I got no noise whatsoever. 
I use the stock power supplies on both Dave and the HMS.


----------



## NYanakiev (Oct 18, 2021)

Very, very impressed with the Hugo 2 and 2Go after Chord swapped out my 2Go, which seems to have been an older unit. Ultra stable on Roon and the sound quality with the Focal Utopia is just excellent. I find myself reaching for the Hugo2Go more often than for the SP2000 when in the living room.

DAVE+Mscaler are, however, rather hard to beat for desk use.


----------



## gto88

I see some have updated to 1.5.3 firmware, but why my 2GO said 1.5.0 is up to date version?
iOS 2.10 goFigure close on "device setting", and can never get to it, Android goFigure said 1.5.0 is uptodate.
Using manual update with config button on 2GO, it is also said that 1.5.0 is the uptodate version?
Any onw knows about this?


----------



## elira

gto88 said:


> I see some have updated to 1.5.3 firmware, but why my 2GO said 1.5.0 is up to date version?
> iOS 2.10 goFigure close on "device setting", and can never get to it, Android goFigure said 1.5.0 is uptodate.
> Using manual update with config button on 2GO, it is also said that 1.5.0 is the uptodate version?
> Any onw knows about this?


Apparently their update servers are down. I think they have been down for a couple weeks.


----------



## PANURUS

PortableAudioLover said:


> Thanks for your response ! If I understood it correctly, are you suggesting that using 2go/2yu with BNC cables (with ferrites) eliminates noise problem from the mains that you'd get from other streamers brands such as Aurender, Bryston and Naim ?


Using 2go/2yu eliminates noise problem from the mains that i get from other streamers brands because the 2go2yu is on power bank and the power bank is not charging.
I put one ferrite on the (BNC Chord cable) and then the quality of the BNC output is the same then with the optical one.
The 2yu sends very few noise by the BNC output but the Dave is so sensitive that it is audible On my setup with HMS, Pass labs and 804D3.
For me this noise was not a problem because generally I used optical but after 2 weeks, the optical output of my 2YU sends no more 178kHz. 
I check on Dave, TT2, Hugo2, HMS, Mojo. The optical output is sensible with the position of the fibre. 
So I use the Chord BNC cable and solve the issue of this little noise with just one ferrite.
I hope that it is more understandable now.


----------



## NYanakiev

Anyone else seeing GoFigure crash on ios when opening Device Settings? Happens on both iPhone and iPad Pro (ios 15);


----------



## ThibSan

NYanakiev said:


> Anyone else seeing GoFigure crash on ios when opening Device Settings? Happens on both iPhone and iPad Pro (ios 15);


Yes same here with both iPhone and iPad. Manual update of the firmware (using the button and voice help) does not work either. 
 As per previous message this likely results from the servers being down.


----------



## NYanakiev

Got confirmation from Chord that they are working on this.


----------



## jhoneyball

NYanakiev said:


> Got confirmation from Chord that they are working on this.


Well if its been a couple of weeks (as claimed above), they clearly dont want to rush things...

The problem is that the update server isnt just a simple download point where the latest file can be found. They run a database of serial numbers and which firmware is on each unit, and which firmware is allowed on each unit. As you will discover if you ever get a beta firmware from them. And then have to ask them to fix the entry for your serial number so it can get the next update...


----------



## pkny

PANURUS said:


> With the 2GO2YU, The WIFI bridge( or the additional switch) is inside.
> 
> I repeat that 2GO2YU with HUGO2 is better than 2GOHUGO2.



When you compared 2GO2YU with HUGO2 and 2GOHUGO2, did you plug in the power supply?  I found out that the 2GOHUGO2 sounds a lot better using just the battery.


----------



## PANURUS (Oct 18, 2021)

I never use the power supply of the Hugo2 or the HMS because it creates noise on the main for all my house.
It takes me some months to suspect that this power supply kills the sound of my Dave.
So all the usb power supply in my home are not used too.
I use only power bank of 50000 mAh to charge usb equipment and when i use my Dave , the power supply of the power bank is not on the main.


----------



## pkny

Yup, those SMPS create lots of noise.  I'm glad that you find a solution for your systems.  I've been playing with different power conditioners, AC parallel filters, and ferrites chokes, but nothing works.  I mean those filters/chokes all affect the sound of 2GoHugo2, but nothing beats using the internal batteries.


----------



## MSXX

ThibSan said:


> Yes same here with both iPhone and iPad. Manual update of the firmware (using the button and voice help) does not work either.
> As per previous message this likely results from the servers being down.


Same here, also. Tried everything I could think of. I have given up on chord in this regard. Maybe it will work again in future updates - I have zero expectations - we will see…


----------



## GreenBow

NYanakiev said:


> Very, very impressed with the Hugo 2 and 2Go after Chord swapped out my 2Go, which seems to have been an older unit. Ultra stable on Roon and the sound quality with the Focal Utopia is just excellent. I find myself reaching for the Hugo2Go more often than for the SP2000 when in the living room.
> 
> DAVE+Mscaler are, however, rather hard to beat for desk use.



That sounds like we should be buying a later serial number unit over an earlier one.

(Not sure but I think I vaguely remember something like tht with Poly.)


----------



## NYanakiev

My personal experience with Poly is quite similar- jumped on the hype train early and had a boatload of issues...


----------



## NYanakiev

To anyone with Roon dropouts on 2Go- take a look at your router settings before jumping to conclusions.

Yes, it is annoying that 2Go doesn't have 5Ghz. However, simply by changing a few settings on how my ASUS router manages channel allocation has resulted in a much more stable Roon performance.

I haven't had any dropouts in the past 24 hours.
Kudos to Mitch from Chord Electronics for suggesting this approach.


----------



## ChordElectronics

Dear all, 

Apologies for the lack of direct feedback here. We are very aware that there is an issue with our update server and have been working to resolve this. At the moment, we have no choice but to wait for our hosting company to make the required alterations as they are not something we can undertake ourselves. Amazon must certify our server before it is able to go live and return to normal operation. Unfortunately this has taken much longer than anticipated, and due to the lack of contact with Amazon directly, we are unable to enquire about the status of this certification. 

We are sorry for any inconvenience this is causing to those of you who have not updated, or are experiencing adverse effects in their day-to-day use of the Poly, 2Go and GoFigure application. 
We are hoping to have this resolved as quickly as possible and are ready to go live as soon as we have that certification. 

The Chord Team


----------



## rwelles

It appears that the Chord server is finally back online!! I can now access Device Settings.


----------



## earnmyturns

NYanakiev said:


> However, simply by changing a few settings on how my ASUS router manages channel allocation has resulted in a much more stable Roon performance.


Interesting. I've reported the same issue, in my case with Ubiquiti (UniFi and AmpliFi) WiFi routers, but I never get any suggestions about channel allocation from anyone, including Chord support. I know Chord don't have access to that gear in the UK, but at the very least they could tell us their recommendations on channel allocation.


----------



## supervisor

still would love to hear comparisons of 2go2yu with an Innuos Zenith Mk3!


----------



## elira

I was able to fix my issue with the TeamGroup micro SD card, turns out something I used before (or out of the box, I don't recall) formatted the card on exFAT but there was something wrong with the format, apparently there was a 32MB empty partition missing. So I used the SD Memory Card Formatter to re-format the card an now it works fine.

Then I copied all my music and used the auto playlist thingy on the goFigure app, and that created a mess of playlists, but the playlists are just text files with paths to the music files. So with some patience I merged some of them in single lists by artist, created a big one with around 3k songs of music I usually listen in random, and removed all the ones that I never really look for. So now I have a somewhat manageable number of playlists with stuff I'm likely to want to listen.

My library is around 120GB with ~4k songs, so nothing crazy.


----------



## NYanakiev

earnmyturns said:


> Interesting. I've reported the same issue, in my case with Ubiquiti (UniFi and AmpliFi) WiFi routers, but I never get any suggestions about channel allocation from anyone, including Chord support. I know Chord don't have access to that gear in the UK, but at the very least they could tell us their recommendations on channel allocation.


Spoke too soon. Went back to being rubbish. 
I would link that to Sunday being far less congested vs Monday when people work from home and use their internet more. 

It seems like my only alternative is to use the Hugo2Go via ethernet, which is not something I will likely do.


----------



## jhoneyball

"in my case with Ubiquiti (UniFi and AmpliFi) WiFi routers, but I never get any suggestions about channel allocation from anyone, including Chord support. I know Chord don't have access to that gear in the UK"

I have no idea why UI hardware is unavailable to them. I have about 20 pieces of it on my WAN.


----------



## Noonanstein

I was wondering if anyone could help, on 2go I seem to have an issue with the playlist feature generating accurate playlists for albums with multiple disk. For example, it seems to overwrite disc 1 track 1, with disk 2, track one. So if I had a double album with ten tracks on each disc, it would only generate a playlist for disc 2 (ten tracks in total). Anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## MarkParity

Noonanstein said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help, on 2go I seem to have an issue with the playlist feature generating accurate playlists for albums with multiple disk. For example, it seems to overwrite disc 1 track 1, with disk 2, track one. So if I had a double album with ten tracks on each disc, it would only generate a playlist for disc 2 (ten tracks in total). Anyone experienced this problem?


Yes I still have all kinds of issues with the playlist feature even with everything updated to the latest. It seems to do some very odd things with different tracks for no discernible reason. I gave up with it in the end.


----------



## elira

Noonanstein said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help, on 2go I seem to have an issue with the playlist feature generating accurate playlists for albums with multiple disk. For example, it seems to overwrite disc 1 track 1, with disk 2, track one. So if I had a double album with ten tracks on each disc, it would only generate a playlist for disc 2 (ten tracks in total). Anyone experienced this problem?


I think it reads the info from the metadata, you might need to fix the metadata first for it to work properly.


----------



## MarkParity

elira said:


> I think it reads the info from the metadata, you might need to fix the metadata first for it to work properly.


I tried that, lots and lots of times using Mp3tag and others. Even with only one album on the uSD card one or more tracks were missing from the album. IMHO it's just way too picky to be useful. Perhaps if Chord posted a definitive list of tagging requirements then I would have stood a chance to get it to work reliably enough to trust it.


----------



## Noonanstein

Thanks all, I think chord just don't do software very well!


----------



## NYanakiev

Chord don't do the software in-house. Which explains why they are entirely dependent on the third party they subcontracted software development for Poly and 2Go to.


----------



## earnmyturns

NYanakiev said:


> Which explains why they are entirely dependent on the third party


You misspelled "random."


----------



## NYanakiev

earnmyturns said:


> You misspelled "random."


Come again??


----------



## MarkParity

NYanakiev said:


> Come again??


An American explaining sarcasm to a Brit.


----------



## NYanakiev

MarkParity said:


> An American explaining sarcasm to a Brit.


Lol.


----------



## NYanakiev (Nov 5, 2021)

I decided to carry out a little unscientific test these past two early mornings. My suspicion was that the 2GO is not performing as well due to interference, based on the fact that I live on the 8 floor of a block of flats surrounded by wifi-capable devices.

For the second morning in a row, 2Go has been performing as expected. I will try and leave it on for a few more hours to see when/if the first Roon dropout occurs.
I suppose that due to it being 2.4gHz only, it is less well capable to cope with increased network traffic and congestion than something like my SP2000, which is 5gHz capable.


----------



## NYanakiev

A quick update: not a single dropout on Roon over the past 3-4 days now. 2Go has been perfect since Roon's latest update that I helped beta test.

I am not 100% that is the sole reason but everything else in my environment is the exact same as when the problem was still there.


----------



## NYanakiev

Apparently not a coincidence- I stopped having issues with Roon after updating to the latest beta version about a week ago (Roon 1.8 build 846) that has now been released for everyone:
https://community.roonlabs.com/t/roon-1-8-build-846-is-live/176081/2 

Make sure your Roon Core is up to date!


----------



## rwelles

I've been having a real problem with Roon playback on the 2Go this week. I noticed that Roon recently updated to 1.8 (Build 831). Anyone else having recent problems out there as well?


----------



## NYanakiev

rwelles said:


> I've been having a real problem with Roon playback on the 2Go this week. I noticed that Roon recently updated to 1.8 (Build 831). Anyone else having recent problems out there as well?


No, Roon has been better than ever for me (since the update)


----------



## paulgc

Just realized you can use the iOS App on a Mac with the M1 Chip


----------



## elira

I had to be working remotely for almost a month and I had a great experience using the 2go with a micro SD card. I copied my library, about 4K songs, created playlists for the artists I most commonly want to listen to, and created a playlist with all the songs I usually shuffle. Playing from the micro SD card worked fine, no major issues, I only recall an issue when it stopped playing due to some error with a file.

So I think the functionality is very limited, but it can be used. I hope they improve the software to make it easier navigate music stored in the micro SD cads.


----------



## kennyb123

elira said:


> So I think the functionality is very limited, but it can be used. I hope they improve the software to make it easier navigate music stored in the micro SD cads.


I think the exasperation comes from knowing that there is so much untapped potential but Chord seems either unwilling or unable to do anything about it.


----------



## SteveHulk

elira said:


> I had to be working remotely for almost a month and I had a great experience using the 2go with a micro SD card. I copied my library, about 4K songs, created playlists for the artists I most commonly want to listen to, and created a playlist with all the songs I usually shuffle. Playing from the micro SD card worked fine, no major issues, I only recall an issue when it stopped playing due to some error with a file.
> 
> So I think the functionality is very limited, but it can be used. I hope they improve the software to make it easier navigate music stored in the micro SD cads.


Have you tried connecting to your phone using wi-fi hotspot and something like BubbleUPnP on your phone to control the music being played by the 2go from the SD card in the 2go?

You might find doing that gives you much better functionality/usability as a music playing system than using the music player in GoFigure.


----------



## elira

SteveHulk said:


> Have you tried connecting to your phone using wi-fi hotspot and something like BubbleUPnP on your phone to control the music being played by the 2go from the SD card in the 2go?
> 
> You might find doing that gives you much better functionality/usability as a music playing system than using the music player in GoFigure.


I used mconnect to stream some stuff from Qobuz. I was on the same wifi network so it was kind ok easy to use. The hotspot approach seems like too many steps to me.


----------



## SteveHulk

I guess Chord must be happy 😃 Almost a month and no rants posted to this thread!

Happy Holidays everyone and hours of good listening 🎧🎄🤞🏻


----------



## joshnor713

SteveHulk said:


> I guess Chord must be happy 😃 Almost a month and no rants posted to this thread!


That's a low bar, haha!


----------



## Mark S

I always wondered why Chord doesn’t hire the developer for good player software (e.g., Rigelian) or just buy the software and implement it as the player portion of its GoFigure software offering. Perhaps that’s just too complicated. 

After putting the Hugo2Go down for a few months, I picked it up last week, and the firmware updated flawlessly (couldn’t get that to happen before) and things seem to be working smoothly.  I’m sure something will change in that regard for no apparent reason soon, but it works now. 

All the best to everyone here.


----------



## Currawong

Mark S said:


> I always wondered why Chord doesn’t hire the developer for good player software (e.g., Rigelian) or just buy the software and implement it as the player portion of its GoFigure software offering. Perhaps that’s just too complicated.


That's the idea of DLNA -- that you can use a good player, since both use a common system to interact. No need to hire the developer of that software.

I think one of the limitations of the 2go is going to be the feature set, as anything complex would end up using a lot of battery power. There is also going to be a memory limit to the 2go for the same reasons.


----------



## Shinsengumi

Is Chord 2Go the one for me if I am looking for something like this?


No need of DAC due to the fact that I have a Chord Hugo 2 that I like.
The streamer will replace my Mac Mini to simplify my set up in my main rig.
Sometimes, maybe 10-20 % of the time, I would appreciate the possibility to take Hugo 2 + Chord2go to my bed or office. 
Will use the streamer on Wi-Fi so I want a streamer with stable connection. 
I will use the streamer to stream Quboz. I don’t have a big music library of my own. 
Would like to use the streamer as a Roon endpoint to get Roons fantastic UI. 
I want a plug and play experience. I would like to get a streamer which connects and then I can forget about it.
I would like to control my music through my IPad (Roon or other application). 
My limit is 1500 usd.

What is keeping me on the fence is that a lot of people seems to have WiFi connection issues.


----------



## SteveHulk

Shinsengumi said:


> Is Chord 2Go the one for me if I am looking for something like this?
> 
> 
> No need of DAC due to the fact that I have a Chord Hugo 2 that I like.
> ...


There is a deafening silence...

Is it the quietude of utterly exhausted apathy?

Or the inquietude that precedes a ferocious storm?

Maybe I should flip a coin to help me decide whether to get my popcorn ready 😀🍿😈


----------



## Shinsengumi

SteveHulk said:


> There is a deafening silence...
> 
> Is it the quietude of utterly exhausted apathy?
> 
> ...


What is your opinion?


----------



## miketlse

Shinsengumi said:


> Sometimes, maybe 10-20 % of the time, I would appreciate the possibility to take Hugo 2 + Chord2go to my bed or office.
> Will use the streamer on Wi-Fi so I want a streamer with stable connection.
> I will use the streamer to stream Quboz. I don’t have a big music library of my own.
> Would like to use the streamer as a Roon endpoint to get Roons fantastic UI.


When you say 'office' do you mean 'working from home' or 'working from an employers office'?
It is important to consider, because increasingly employers are enhancing IT security, and can block some internet services (streaming?).
If that scenario applies to you, then it could be a showstopper for any streamer.


----------



## Shinsengumi

miketlse said:


> When you say 'office' do you mean 'working from home' or 'working from an employers office'?
> It is important to consider, because increasingly employers are enhancing IT security, and can block some internet services (streaming?).
> If that scenario applies to you, then it could be a showstopper for any streamer.


I mainly mean working from employers office. Thanks for your input!


----------



## SteveHulk

Shinsengumi said:


> What is your opinion?


It really depends on your precise use case.

If you want a truly mobile and neat streaming solution from your phone to the DAC with no cables while walking along the street then the 2go is for you.

If your idea of mobile is just moving from one static location (eg bedroom) to another (eg your desk at work) you might be better off using your streaming source (phone, tablet, or whatever) connected directly to the Hugo 2 using a USB cable and not bother with the 2go at all.


----------



## muski

Shinsengumi said:


> Is Chord 2Go the one for me if I am looking for something like this?
> 
> 
> No need of DAC due to the fact that I have a Chord Hugo 2 that I like.
> ...


The wifi connection issues are real, as are the ”pops and clicks”, which I found even more disturbing. Shame as it sounded great when it worked. I returned mine.

As an alternative, recently I’ve been listening to upscaled PGGB (786/24) music from my PolyMojo’s SD card (via MPDluxe). It’s pretty compelling. Kind of a software version of M Scaler for Mojo.


----------



## earnmyturns (Dec 31, 2021)

Shinsengumi said:


> Is Chord 2Go the one for me if I am looking for something like this?
> 
> 
> No need of DAC due to the fact that I have a Chord Hugo 2 that I like.
> ...


I got a Hugo 2+2go so that I could enjoy streaming while working in my backyard in good weather. Even though my WiFi setups are pretty capable, I was never able to get reliable streaming. It would work for a while, and then start stuttering/skipping tracks. This both with Roon and with UPnP/DLNA, both in a more WiFI congested urban area, and in a rural area with zero WiFi congestion. I spent too much time trying to debug this, and basically gave up. An expensive mistake, but life is too short to keep trying to fix it.


----------



## kennyb123

muski said:


> As an alternative, recently I’ve been listening to upscaled PGGB (786/24) music from my PolyMojo’s SD card (via MPDluxe). It’s pretty compelling. Kind of a software version of M Scaler for Mojo.


Did you confirm that it was actually playing at 768?  I tried this but it seemed to downsample.  The highest sample rate I could achieve was 384 when using Roon through my Poly.  Even so, this was the best that I had heard from Poly/Mojo.  I have not tried playing off the SD card this though since the last firmware upgrade.


----------



## elira

Shinsengumi said:


> Is Chord 2Go the one for me if I am looking for something like this?
> 
> 
> No need of DAC due to the fact that I have a Chord Hugo 2 that I like.
> ...


Home streaming should be ok using Roon if you have a decent network. In an office I’m not sure it would work as well, consider that if you connect to a public network everyone in the network will have access to your 2go, or no one will have access (including you) but it depends on how the network is set up.

You can also do the hot spot thing but I don’t think that’s practical.


----------



## muski

kennyb123 said:


> Did you confirm that it was actually playing at 768?  I tried this but it seemed to downsample.  The highest sample rate I could achieve was 384 when using Roon through my Poly.  Even so, this was the best that I had heard from Poly/Mojo.  I have not tried playing off the SD card this though since the last firmware upgrade.


I’m pretty sure it is 768 (from the indicator light). I believe that Roon has a limit of 384, which is why I had to use LMS/Squeezelite to get 768 to my DAVE. Given both the Mojo and Poly manuals indicate 768 support, it seems reasonable that the Poly could play back 768/24 from the SD card (in fact, it‘d be strange if the Poly could downsample internally).


----------



## kennyb123

muski said:


> I’m pretty sure it is 768 (from the indicator light). I believe that Roon has a limit of 384, which is why I had to use LMS/Squeezelite to get 768 to my DAVE. Given both the Mojo and Poly manuals indicate 768 support, it seems reasonable that the Poly could play back 768/24 from the SD card (in fact, it‘d be strange if the Poly could downsample internally).


Yeah you would think it would work.  And yet playing the track that follows results in the power button showing the color that comes closest to representing 192k.


----------



## muski

I double checked—the Mojo indicator light is definitely showing light purple when playing PGGB 768 content from the SD card. (The second image shows 192 Qobuz content for comparison).


----------



## kennyb123

muski said:


> I double checked—the Mojo indicator light is definitely showing light purple when playing PGGB 768 content from the SD card. (The second image shows 192 Qobuz content for comparison).


I apologize for making you go through that as I should have thought to find a 192k file to see what color it produced.  This is good news and I very much appreciate you walking me through this.  Thank you!


----------



## Shinsengumi

Shinsengumi said:


> Is Chord 2Go the one for me if I am looking for something like this?
> 
> 
> No need of DAC due to the fact that I have a Chord Hugo 2 that I like.
> ...


I will answer my own question partly. I got my hands on a demo unit (firmware 1.5.3) which I could have for a home loan. I have now played between 5 to 10 hours in my home. I have played at different places in my home. I have a mesh network (TP-Link Deco x90). I live in a house (140 square meters with four x90 units) in Sweden. It played without stutters in my living room but I got some stutters in my bedroom for one minute (the song was in 192khz). But since I made 2Go a priority unit in my network it has worked flawlessly. 

I use 2Go with Qobuz and mconnect and the sound is very good. But I have learned in the process that I need a Roon Core to use 2Go with Roon. I thought I could use 2Go as a Roon Core. Therefore I still need a computer if I want to use a Roon with 2Go.

To summarize I am very satisfied with 2Go and I will probably buy it.


----------



## MarkParity

Shinsengumi said:


> I use 2Go with Qobuz and mconnect and the sound is very good. But I have learned in the process that I need a Roon Core to use 2Go with Roon. I thought I could use 2Go as a Roon Core. Therefore I still need a computer if I want to use a Roon with 2Go.


You don't have to have a dedicated PC to run the Roon Core on. I have a Qnap NAS and its very good at doing the Roon Core stuff. Its low power, low noise and sits in a cupboard somewhere, anywhere, as long as it has power and a network connection.


----------



## Jimjim77

MarkParity said:


> You don't have to have a dedicated PC to run the Roon Core on. I have a Qnap NAS and its very good at doing the Roon Core stuff. Its low power, low noise and sits in a cupboard somewhere, anywhere, as long as it has power and a network connection.


You can also use an Intel NUC either with the Rock version, either if you’re tech savvy with a Linux distribution. 
And if you want to try Roon, here my referral link 😉 (30 days) : https://roonlabs.com/r/J4yQMIoCWkWHbx7kmEnzOw


----------



## elira

Jimjim77 said:


> You can also use an Intel NUC either with the Rock version, either if you’re tech savvy with a Linux distribution.
> And if you want to try Roon, here my referral link 😉 (30 days) : https://roonlabs.com/r/J4yQMIoCWkWHbx7kmEnzOw


I got a cheap NUC to run ROCK and it has been an amazing experience, having Roon available without turning on my computer is very nice.


----------



## Sergey Pogrebisskiy

Hi, All! I am going to use 2go+2you as a USB source for MICHI X3 amp. X3 has USB input selection USB Audio Class 1.0/ USB Audio Class 2.0. Which one should be right? Thanks


----------



## townes

Sergey Pogrebisskiy said:


> Hi, All! I am going to use 2go+2you as a USB source for MICHI X3 amp. X3 has USB input selection USB Audio Class 1.0/ USB Audio Class 2.0. Which one should be right? Thanks


 USB Audio Class 2.0 is the one to select.


----------



## endless402

So is it possible to stream tidal from a computer to the 2go without roon? Trying to see if it’s a good office setup given usb isn’t an option at work.


----------



## elira

endless402 said:


> So is it possible to stream tidal from a computer to the 2go without roon? Trying to see if it’s a good office setup given usb isn’t an option at work.


It has AirPlay, if you have an iPhone.


----------



## endless402

elira said:


> It has AirPlay, if you have an iPhone.


No, looking for a tidal desk solution so as to prevent killing my batt


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Jan 27, 2022)

endless402 said:


> So is it possible to stream tidal from a computer to the 2go without roon?


Yes. Use mconnect Player, BubbleUPnP, Audirvana.
Perhaps this will help you.


----------



## ubs28

Why is the 2GO constantly disconnecting from the GoFigure app on the 16" M1 Max MBP?

My AirPods Max, wireless mouse and wireless keyboard don't drop bluetooth connection from my 16" M1 Max MBP.


----------



## elira

ubs28 said:


> Why is the 2GO constantly disconnecting from the GoFigure app on the 16" M1 Max MBP?
> 
> My AirPods Max, wireless mouse and wireless keyboard don't drop bluetooth connection from my 16" M1 Max MBP.


My guess is that the protocol is different and more robust in those cases.


----------



## kennyb123

ubs28 said:


> Why is the 2GO constantly disconnecting from the GoFigure app on the 16" M1 Max MBP?
> 
> My AirPods Max, wireless mouse and wireless keyboard don't drop bluetooth connection from my 16" M1 Max MBP.


The GoFigure app for iOS doesn’t expect to get the same privileged access as the other devices you mentioned. 

Most operations on iOS are put to sleep a short time after they are sent to the background.  This is because Apple is wisely stingy about battery drainage on iOS.  

But music player apps are given the ability to remain active so music can play even when the player is running in the background. 

If GoFigure was officially released on macOS it would likely be adjusted to hold the connection in place as the app wouldn’t expect to be put to sleep when running in the background.


----------



## Vyyy

Hi to everyone,

Just a short question if anyone else also experiencing this. Mine 2go2Yuo turning on takes way too long than stated in manual. I keep pressed power button for even 30-40s and unit does not power on. Sometimes in turns on after those 40s, sometimes i need to release and press again and still wait for 10s for example. Behavior isn't like in manual stated...

Thanks.


----------



## paulgc

Vyyy said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> Just a short question if anyone else also experiencing this. Mine 2go2Yuo turning on takes way too long than stated in manual. I keep pressed power button for even 30-40s and unit does not power on. Sometimes in turns on after those 40s, sometimes i need to release and press again and still wait for 10s for example. Behavior isn't like in manual stated...
> 
> Thanks.


You might have the light balls on the fully dimmed setting. I did when I first got mine and thought it was broken. It wasn’!


----------



## Vyyy

paulgc said:


> You might have the light balls on the fully dimmed setting. I did when I first got mine and thought it was broken. It wasn’!


Hi, thanks for suggestion but its not the case with dimmed lights. Also SDcard unplugged so no indexing too.


----------



## townes

Vyyy said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> Just a short question if anyone else also experiencing this. Mine 2go2Yuo turning on takes way too long than stated in manual. I keep pressed power button for even 30-40s and unit does not power on. Sometimes in turns on after those 40s, sometimes i need to release and press again and still wait for 10s for example. Behavior isn't like in manual stated...
> 
> Thanks.



which of the two situations below are you referring to?

1) (e.g. using a switchable power strip)... 2go2yu is at the beginning disconnected from power. Then you provide power, the 2go2yu power button gets red. Now you are pressing the power button and you are running into the problems you are describing.

2) 2go2yu is always connected to power, i.e. the default situation is that your 2go2yu power button shines red. Now you are pressing the power button and you are running into the problems you are describing.

In case you have situation 1), then I think that's normal. At least I have it too. I guess the 2go battery must get into an appropriate state first.
In case you have situation 2), then it's indeed strange.


----------



## Vyyy

townes said:


> which of the two situations below are you referring to?
> 
> 1) (e.g. using a switchable power strip)... 2go2yu is at the beginning disconnected from power. Then you provide power, the 2go2yu power button gets red. Now you are pressing the power button and you are running into the problems you are describing.
> 
> ...


HI, thanks for reply. Actually in both. In manual it says press once power button. But in reality you need to hold on for each time different seconds long to power on.


----------



## silvahr

Hello,

Can someone tell me if it’s ok leave CH2 + 2Go permanently plugged to the mains?
I know CH2 has desktop mode but I believe 2Go don’t have.
It’s safe for the battery life leave the combo permanently plugged?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

silvahr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me if it’s ok leave CH2 + 2Go permanently plugged to the mains?
> I know CH2 has desktop mode but I believe 2Go don’t have.
> ...



Both have desktop mode. It's safe to leave both plugged in to mains permanently.


----------



## silvahr

Daniel Johnston said:


> Both have desktop mode. It's safe to leave both plugged in to mains permanently.



Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Desktop mode H2/2Go:

After playing music, if I leave it powered on 24/7, the frequency light remains on. I have to power down the H2/2Go and power it up again to get the frequency light off.  

In what I think is desktop mode, the power button is magenta, and the filter, X-feed and input lights remain on. 

Is this correct?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Peter Hyatt said:


> Desktop mode H2/2Go:
> 
> After playing music, if I leave it powered on 24/7, the frequency light remains on. I have to power down the H2/2Go and power it up again to get the frequency light off.
> 
> ...


Desktop mode is activated by time and not by power cycling H2/2go. Its automatically activated after 24 hours plugged in. 

As long as you don’t unplug combo and plug it back in, both stay in desktop mode. Magenta should be the color when combo is powered up.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I understand not to unplug it. I’m referring to powering it down (while unplugged), while having read to leave it turned on incessantly.   

Should the other lights of 2Go  be on?

Also If I do not power down, the frequency light (and volume) will stay on. If I don’t use the unit in 3 or 4 days, Hugo is drained.


----------



## Nostoi

Hi, I'm interested in using the the Hugo2Go solely as a local library with SD Card data. Can someone tell me - is it possible to use an app such as UAPP to connect to the 2Go such that both SD Cards are loaded simultaneously?


----------



## SteveHulk

Nostoi said:


> Hi, I'm interested in using the the Hugo2Go solely as a local library with SD Card data. Can someone tell me - is it possible to use an app such as UAPP to connect to the 2Go such that both SD Cards are loaded simultaneously?


Two things here I can think of from my own experience with UAPP:

1) UAPP is an app that enables a source device (smartphone or tablet) to provide a USB audio feed to a device with USB inputs. The source device contains the music data. I do not believe UAPP can access music files stored on another device such as the SD cards in the 2go. If you wish to play music from SD cards in the 2go then UAPP is not the app for you. BubbleUPnP or similar will do the trick.

2) again as far as I know, 2go can only access its SD cards one at a time and not simultaneously. Why this is so I do not know. You will need to use the GoFigure app to switch between the two.


----------



## Nostoi

SteveHulk said:


> Two things here I can think of from my own experience with UAPP:
> 
> 1) UAPP is an app that enables a source device (smartphone or tablet) to provide a USB audio feed to a device with USB inputs. The source device contains the music data. I do not believe UAPP can access music files stored on another device such as the SD cards in the 2go. If you wish to play music from SD cards in the 2go then UAPP is not the app for you. BubbleUPnP or similar will do the trick.
> 
> 2) again as far as I know, 2go can only access its SD cards one at a time and not simultaneously. Why this is so I do not know. You will need to use the GoFigure app to switch between the two.


Much obliged. 

No problem on using BubbleUPnp.

A shame that both SD cards cannot be used simultaneously, as it seemed one of the big selling points was having up to 4TB available. Nevertheless, I'll give it a go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Peter Hyatt said:


> I understand not to unplug it. I’m referring to powering it down (while unplugged), while having read to leave it turned on incessantly.
> 
> Should the other lights of 2Go  be on?
> 
> Also If I do not power down, the frequency light (and volume) will stay on. If I don’t use the unit in 3 or 4 days, Hugo is drained.


Not sure I’m following you. 

If I power down my combo unplugged, all lights are off. If I leave it unplugged, both 2go and Hugo 2 will lose charge over several days. This is with H2 off and no lights. The 2go never really powers completely down since it is checking for signal from H2. It’ll drain H2 battery from my experience. I’m not sure the exact amount of days. 

I’ve not left mine unplugged, turned on, and not playing music. But there is an auto power off when idle. 

I also don’t leave it turned on even in desktop mode. I always power down after I’m done. I don’t know if the FGPA benefits from being powered up constantly (like the Schiit multibit DACs). Maybe @Rob Watts can chime in.


----------



## Nostoi

Does anyone know where one can obtain the Van Nuys leather case, as seen below? The wallet thing, I can see on their site, but despite my best detective attempts, I cannot see the model number or indeed any sign of this fine looking case. Thank you.


----------



## SteveHulk

Nostoi said:


> Does anyone know where one can obtain the Van Nuys leather case, as seen below? The wallet thing, I can see on their site, but despite my best detective attempts, I cannot see the model number or indeed any sign of this fine looking case. Thank you.


I do not know about Van Nuys, but I have seen good things written in this thread about the cases from Valentinum.

You can search this thread for "Valentinum" to find out.


----------



## miketlse (Mar 3, 2022)

SteveHulk said:


> I do not know about Van Nuys, but I have seen good things written in this thread about the cases from Valentinum.
> 
> You can search this thread for "Valentinum" to find out.


He is based in Kyiv, and there was news a few days ago about experiencing difficulties at the moment?

Can't find his post yet, so maybe it was a comment on the canjam thread, but his Etsy page says he is taking a break
His facebook page gives a couple of hints

Fingers crossed he is keeping safe.


----------



## SteveHulk

miketlse said:


> Is he the Guy based in Ukraine, who posted a few days ago about experiencing difficultés at the moment?


Probably. I did not realise he was in Ukraine 😢


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Nostoi said:


> Does anyone know where one can obtain the Van Nuys leather case, as seen below? The wallet thing, I can see on their site, but despite my best detective attempts, I cannot see the model number or indeed any sign of this fine looking case. Thank you.


Like you, I couldn't find anywhere to purchase this case.

The only idea I had was to contact the company directly. It looks like it was available on the Japanese market for a time. Maybe one of our Japanese members could assist? I think VanNuys is based in Japan. 

I ended up with Valentinum's case and a Chord official case. I ordered the Chord case with the loops and ended up with the non-loop version. I suppose I could've complained, but realized I'm unlikely to walk around with the combo.


----------



## Nostoi

Daniel Johnston said:


> Like you, I couldn't find anywhere to purchase this case.
> 
> The only idea I had was to contact the company directly. It looks like it was available on the Japanese market for a time. Maybe one of our Japanese members could assist? I think VanNuys is based in Japan.
> 
> I ended up with Valentinum's case and a Chord official case. I ordered the Chord case with the loops and ended up with the non-loop version. I suppose I could've complained, but realized I'm unlikely to walk around with the combo.


Thanks, it's a mystery. I may well just order the Van Nuys sleeve case itself, though I'd love to have the leather case with it.


----------



## Nostoi

If anyone in EU is looking to off-load their black Hugo2Go system (ideally in mint condition), please feel free to get in touch.


----------



## kwilkins

I just fired up the Hugo2GO for the first time in a while, updated to the latest firmware and thought I would be good to go.  What I found was Roon is missing.  I've attached two screenshots showing what I'm seeing.  I did a factory reset via GoFigure but it didn't fix the Roon situation. 

Am I missing something obvious to enable Roon?


----------



## rwelles

You might try deleting Gofigure app, then download a fresh copy and try again. hth


----------



## SteveHulk

Good grief 😔 Don't say it's starting again...


----------



## kwilkins

rwelles said:


> You might try deleting Gofigure app, then download a fresh copy and try again. hth


I'll try that but Roon is working fine with the Mojo/Poly and GoFigure, so I'm not hopeful an app reinstall is going to help.


----------



## kwilkins

Deleting and reinstalling GoFigure didn't fix it.  Another strange thing is the Roon App on my Mac is showing the Hugo2GO as a device when it is turned on.  So Roon is recognizing it but GoFigure won't let me turn on Roon.


----------



## miketlse

kwilkins said:


> Deleting and reinstalling GoFigure didn't fix it.  Another strange thing is the Roon App on my Mac is showing the Hugo2GO as a device when it is turned on.  So Roon is recognizing it but GoFigure won't let me turn on Roon.


Are you using an old version of GoFigure?


----------



## kwilkins

miketlse said:


> Are you using an old version of GoFigure?


No, everything is the latest version including GoFigure.


----------



## Melting735

kwilkins said:


> Deleting and reinstalling GoFigure didn't fix it.  Another strange thing is the Roon App on my Mac is showing the Hugo2GO as a device when it is turned on.  So Roon is recognizing it but GoFigure won't let me turn on Roon.


How could GoFigure not let you turn on Roon? They are two separate things. Once you connect your 2go to internet, just make sure your roon core is on the same network, then you can enable 2go in your roon.


----------



## kwilkins

Melting735 said:


> How could GoFigure not let you turn on Roon? They are two separate things. Once you connect your 2go to internet, just make sure your roon core is on the same network, then you can enable 2go in your roon.


See the image in my first post. The option to enable Roon in the GoFigure app is missing. The 2go is connected to the same  Wi-Fi as the Roon Core.


----------



## Torq

kwilkins said:


> See the image in my first post. The option to enable Roon in the GoFigure app is missing. The 2go is connected to the same  Wi-Fi as the Roon Core.



There is no option in GoFigure to "enable Roon" for the 2Go.

If the 2Go is on the same network as your Roon core, it'll show up in "Preferences | Audio" in Roon and you enable/configure it from there.


----------



## kwilkins

Torq said:


> There is no option in GoFigure to "enable Roon" for the 2Go.
> 
> If the 2Go is on the same network as your Roon core, it'll show up in "Preferences | Audio" in Roon and you enable/configure it from there.



You are right and my apologies for being so confused (one could use a stronger word) on this.  I've recently been using the Mojo 2/Poly which has a Roon toggle in the GoFigure app.  Today when I fired up the Hugo2GO for the first time in a while I was assuming it worked in the same way.

Sorry for the unnecessary post and thanks to those who helped me solve a non-problem based on user error.

I'll go back to being embarrassed now.


----------



## muski

Well, it makes absolutely no sense that there would be two different ways to enable Roon on two devices which do essentially the same thing. I forgot the name of the company that Chord hired to develop the 2Go and Poly, but they're total amateurs.


----------



## muski

I remembered a photo from this post of the 2Go interior. If you look carefully you can see the URL www.disignconsultants.com on the circuit board. I'm guessing this is the company that developed the Poly & 2Go for Chord? A quick Google showed that they are (were?) a London-based design company. (More scary is that it claims they also develop medical devices!)

Interesting that their website no longer responds. Maybe they went bust? Might explain why GoFigure development has been glacially slow, and perhaps why there was no Poly 2 for the Mojo 2?

To be clear this is all speculation based on the URL on the circuit board...


----------



## pjw241142

I've just purchased a 2YU to match my 2go in a desktop set-up. Roon is working OK as is SD Cards with Highres using Rigellian iOS. 

I'm pretty pleased with the sound that's coming out as I was streaming Roon via an iPhone/iPad. The SD  card sound in particular sounds very crisp with enhanced PRAT vs prior set up. 

As several reviews have said, adding a 2yu if you've got a 2go already is pretty no-brainer.


----------



## pjw241142

Do we think that Chord will be introducing any more products in this H2 / 2go / 2yu space?


----------



## SteveHulk

pjw241142 said:


> Do we think that Chord will be introducing any more products in this H2 / 2go / 2yu space?


I'm still hoping for an upsampler to go between 2go and Hugo 2 😀

The name is already sorted - up2 as in 2go up2 Hugo 2 😀


----------



## pjw241142

SteveHulk said:


> I'm still hoping for an upsampler to go between 2go and Hugo 2 😀
> 
> The name is already sorted - up2 as in 2go up2 Hugo 2 😀


LOL


----------



## Nostoi

Is it possible to access and play SdCard data from the 2Go using Bluetooth only rather than a WiFi connection? If so, how?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Nostoi said:


> Is it possible to access and play SdCard data from the 2Go using Bluetooth only rather than a WiFi connection? If so, how?



Only through GoFigure.

All the MPD software and uPNP software I've ever used or seen uses the IP address. Only GoFigure has the ability to connect to 2go via Bluetooth for data purposes.


----------



## Nostoi

Daniel Johnston said:


> Only through GoFigure.
> 
> All the MPD software and uPNP software I've ever used or seen uses the IP address. Only GoFigure has the ability to connect to 2go via Bluetooth for data purposes.


Thanks, will try. Shame the interface is so rudimentary. 

Can someone kindly tell me the best way to setup the SdCard on GoFigure - must one construct playlists to browse data?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Nostoi said:


> Thanks, will try. Shame the interface is so rudimentary.
> 
> Can someone kindly tell me the best way to setup the SdCard on GoFigure - must one construct playlists to browse data?



There should be an option on GoFigure to build playlists. I don't have my 2go with me, but the button is pretty easy to find. You'll have to create playlists for each SD card bank. It will take a while depending on how may albums you have. It's not the greatest or easiest way to navigate your music.

This is assuming you are on the latest firmware.


----------



## Nostoi

Daniel Johnston said:


> There should be an option on GoFigure to build playlists. I don't have my 2go with me, but the button is pretty easy to find. You'll have to create playlists for each SD card bank. It will take a while depending on how may albums you have. It's not the greatest or easiest way to navigate your music.
> 
> This is assuming you are on the latest firmware.


Thanks, was able to get it working on 32gb card, now I need to get it working on a 1tb card. The GoFigure interface is...wow, inelegant. 

Another issue - I'm trying to connect using the hotspot connection over either HIFI Cast or BubbleUpnp. Is it doable?


----------



## SteveHulk

Nostoi said:


> Thanks, was able to get it working on 32gb card, now I need to get it working on a 1tb card. The GoFigure interface is...wow, inelegant.
> 
> Another issue - I'm trying to connect using the hotspot connection over either HIFI Cast or BubbleUpnp. Is it doable?


I use BubbleUPnP with my phone as the hotspot for SD card playback. 

This is my go-to setup when out and about.

Once the phone and the 2go are talking to each other BubbleUPnP does the rest. Your music is immediately available through a pretty decent interface.

Using the Bluetooth connection is extremely slow to connect and the GoFigure interface is clumsy. To use this you will have to construct playlists for every piece of music on every SD card you use. These playlists are fixed and cannot be changed on the fly. You can only access the whole playlist and you cannot see the track names within it. There is a facility in GoFigure to construct these playlists but the playlist names are very unwieldy indeed. It is still not obvious that GoFigure will handle special characters (including but not only common diacritic marks) without making a total mess. Then each time you connect with Bluetooth GoFigure has to load up all these playlists for the whole selected SD card - a process that is very very slow indeed over Bluetooth.

To quote Star Wars: "many people died to bring you this information" 😀


----------



## Nostoi

SteveHulk said:


> I use BubbleUPnP with my phone as the hotspot for SD card playback.
> 
> This is my go-to setup when out and about.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is very helpful. I was able to use BubbleUPnP via the hotspot on my phone....

However, BubbleUPnP doesn't seem to support gapless. Hi-Fi Cast does support gapless, but I'm unable to get it to work except through my home WiFi. I'm now trying Neutron, which does support gapless. 

Bluetooth I'm indeed totally forgetting about.


----------



## Nostoi

Nostoi said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful. I was able to use BubbleUPnP via the hotspot on my phone....
> 
> However, BubbleUPnP doesn't seem to support gapless. Hi-Fi Cast does support gapless, but I'm unable to get it to work except through my home WiFi. I'm now trying Neutron, which does support gapless.
> 
> Bluetooth I'm indeed totally forgetting about.


Edit - managed to get it all working via Neutron with 2Go as hotspot, but only using my Cayin N6ii as the control rather than my phone....it'll do.


----------



## Nostoi

Sorry for the questions but....am I right in thinking that Hugo2Go cannot act as wired DAC so long as 2Go is attached?


----------



## Slim1970

Nostoi said:


> Sorry for the questions but....am I right in thinking that Hugo2Go cannot act as wired DAC so long as 2Go is attached?


I would say not since those ports are used by the 2go.


----------



## Nostoi

Slim1970 said:


> I would say not since those ports are used by the 2go.


That's what I thought, just wondering about the coax to USB option, though.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Nostoi said:


> That's what I thought, just wondering about the coax to USB option, though.


Yes. Coax and toslink are still selectable and active. How you get said signals to ports your choice.


----------



## SteveHulk

Nostoi said:


> Edit - managed to get it all working via Neutron with 2Go as hotspot, but only using my Cayin N6ii as the control rather than my phone....it'll do.


I have had no trouble with gapless playback using BubbleUPnP on my Galaxy Note Ultra. I don't recall having to set anything up or change any settings anywhere, it just worked.

This article (https://darko.audio/2020/05/what-is-gapless-playback/) goes into gapless playback in some detail and specifically mentions BubbleUPnP as a solution to the issue.


----------



## Nostoi

SteveHulk said:


> I have had no trouble with gapless playback using BubbleUPnP on my Galaxy Note Ultra. I don't recall having to set anything up or change any settings anywhere, it just worked.
> 
> This article (https://darko.audio/2020/05/what-is-gapless-playback/) goes into gapless playback in some detail and specifically mentions BubbleUPnP as a solution to the issue.


Thanks got it all working but only from my Cayin N6ii rather than Sony phone but that's fine. After some tweaking, BubbleUPnP does seem to offer the most stable experience with gapless. Few minor grips like odd album art rendering but also not a major issue.


----------



## Nostoi

Slim1970 said:


> I would say not since those ports are used by the 2go.


Just an update on this - coax to USB indeed works with a cable like this - https://shop.musicteck.com/products/type-c-to-coaxial-cable?variant=37432238606 (plus RCA to 3.5mm adaptor). So, it's possible to operate 2Go in both wireless mode while also retaining DAC mode if desired. Neat.


----------



## joshnor713

Nostoi said:


> Just an update on this - coax to USB indeed works with a cable like this - https://shop.musicteck.com/products/type-c-to-coaxial-cable?variant=37432238606 (plus RCA to 3.5mm adaptor). So, it's possible to operate 2Go in both wireless mode while also retaining DAC mode if desired. Neat.


Cool, didn't know you could do this. Helpful, thanks.


----------



## SteveHulk (Mar 14, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> Just an update on this - coax to USB indeed works with a cable like this - https://shop.musicteck.com/products/type-c-to-coaxial-cable?variant=37432238606 (plus RCA to 3.5mm adaptor). So, it's possible to operate 2Go in both wireless mode while also retaining DAC mode if desired. Neat.


Isn't the maximum data rate over the coax input to the Hugo 2 less than that possible over the USB? I was under the impression the coax topped out at 192Khz.

People, including myself, have lamented the fact that the 2go obscures the USB input on the Hugo 2. Given the fact that it is awkward to pop the 2go on and off this means that the USB input to the Hugo 2 is effectively lost once the 2go has been put in place. The lack of a pass-through USB port on the 2go seems to be an oversight.


----------



## Nostoi

SteveHulk said:


> Isn't the maximum data rate over the coax input to the Hugo 2 less than that possible over the USB? I was under the impression the coax topped out at 192Khz.


It is, but I don't care about that. 24/192 is plenty enough for me. Native DSD, DoP, DSD to PCM - all minimal differences, IMO. What matters so much more is the actual mastering of the music.


----------



## Nostoi

SteveHulk said:


> Isn't the maximum data rate over the coax input to the Hugo 2 less than that possible over the USB? I was under the impression the coax topped out at 192Khz.
> 
> People, including myself, have lamented the fact that the 2go obscures the USB input on the Hugo 2. Given the fact that it is awkward to pop the 2go on and off this means that the USB input to the Hugo 2 is effectively lost once the 2go has been put in place. The lack of a pass-through USB port on the 2go seems to be an oversight.


Edit to this: I just tried a little A/B between SDCard via BubbleUPnP vs. coax using my Cayin N6ii as the physical source - one cable only. There's no issue playing native DSD via coax, no resampling (light on the Hugo 2 still turns white, and sampling data still reads bit-perfect). So, I don't think the sample limit is a concern. 

As to sound differences between coax and SDCard, coax feels to me slightly smoother - cymbal crashes have slightly less sizzle, edges are overall slightly rounder. Though I would say SDCard feels to me slightly more dynamic and energetic. Probably a question of taste. Easy enough to a direct and volume matched A/B with the remote switching between USB and coax2.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

SteveHulk said:


> Isn't the maximum data rate over the coax input to the Hugo 2 less than that possible over the USB? I was under the impression the coax topped out at 192Khz.
> 
> People, including myself, have lamented the fact that the 2go obscures the USB input on the Hugo 2. Given the fact that it is awkward to pop the 2go on and off this means that the USB input to the Hugo 2 is effectively lost once the 2go has been put in place. The lack of a pass-through USB port on the 2go seems to be an oversight.


I’m using BNC coax from 2yu to Hugo 2 mini coax. I’m streaming native DSD no problem. I don’t have any music sampled higher than 24/192.


----------



## Nostoi

I've been experimenting with 2Go via mini coax today. It works flawlessly with 2Go still operating in wireless mode, with no resampling. 

For those who want to experiment:

- You need a cable like this. (Otherwise you can use regular mono RCA cable with an adapter like this). 
- Convertors are widely available if you want to connect the coax to your computer. I tried with this, which works fine but will likely upgrade to this or this). Otherwise, this is a cheaper alternative, which could be worthwhile. All vary in terms of their specs, etc.


----------



## supervisor

when can we expect Spotify Connect and Tidal Connect on 2go? @ChordElectronics


----------



## paulgc

supervisor said:


> when can we expect Spotify Connect and Tidal Connect on 2go? @ChordElectronics


And Poly


----------



## kenjamin0523

Nostoi said:


> I've been experimenting with 2Go via mini coax today. It works flawlessly with 2Go still operating in wireless mode, with no resampling.
> 
> For those who want to experiment:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Clearway cable suggestion man. I’m looking for something like that to connect my hugo 2 (coxial output) to spdif for long time.


----------



## MSXX

I read somewhere that their is ‘improvements’ to the sound - better definition, timing and separation - when adding and using the 2go with the 2yu instead of plugging the 2go directly into the hugo2. Is there anybody who can confirm/ tell me more about using the 2go,2yi and hugo2 combo. I am thinking I would try it if it provides a small upgrade to the sound and I could always using it as an excuse to buy a better chord Dac then the Hugo 2. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Johnston

MSXX said:


> I read somewhere that their is ‘improvements’ to the sound - better definition, timing and separation - when adding and using the 2go with the 2yu instead of plugging the 2go directly into the hugo2. Is there anybody who can confirm/ tell me more about using the 2go,2yi and hugo2 combo. I am thinking I would try it if it provides a small upgrade to the sound and I could always using it as an excuse to buy a better chord Dac then the Hugo 2. Thanks!


I can't say that it is a definite improvement over the 2go directly connected to H2. 

However, there is no sonic penalty to running the H2 off the BNC coax of 2yu to H2. I have a Woo WA8 connected to the USB, I can switch between DACs seamlessly. I have it all running off a Omnicharge battery pack. I wouldn't say it's portable, but it is easy to carry the system (all mounted to a small table) into any room of the house.


----------



## Nostoi

OK, after a period of bliss, my 2Go is getting buggy. In particular:

1. Despite numerous SD Card switches, the 2Go isn't reading the card properly. I have two 1tb SD Cards, both are only semi being read (i.e., 600 songs out of about 8000). Refresh current database seems to do nothing. 

2. Wifi as Hotspot is now very glitchy. 

Any ideas?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Nostoi said:


> OK, after a period of bliss, my 2Go is getting buggy. In particular:
> 
> 1. Despite numerous SD Card switches, the 2Go isn't reading the card properly. I have two 1tb SD Cards, both are only semi being read (i.e., 600 songs out of about 8000). Refresh current database seems to do nothing.
> 
> ...


N8ii


----------



## Nostoi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> N8ii


Ha, definitely less stress free and less buggy! When Hugo2Go works, it's a fantastic system. But sure feels temperamental at times....


----------



## miketlse

Nostoi said:


> OK, after a period of bliss, my 2Go is getting buggy. In particular:
> 
> 1. Despite numerous SD Card switches, the 2Go isn't reading the card properly. I have two 1tb SD Cards, both are only semi being read (i.e., 600 songs out of about 8000). Refresh current database seems to do nothing.
> 
> ...


Is there enough spare space on the cards to save the index file?


----------



## Nostoi

miketlse said:


> Is there enough spare space on the cards to save the index file?


I just re-formatted using the SD Card Formatter and will try afresh, leaving, say 1GB free for indexing? More?


----------



## gto88

Nostoi said:


> OK, after a period of bliss, my 2Go is getting buggy. In particular:
> 
> 1. Despite numerous SD Card switches, the 2Go isn't reading the card properly. I have two 1tb SD Cards, both are only semi being read (i.e., 600 songs out of about 8000). Refresh current database seems to do nothing.
> 
> ...


I had similar issue, I replaced Samsung SD card with other brands and the issue is gone.
Not sure if it is issue of access speed.  My Samsung card can be used on DX220 without issue.


----------



## Nostoi

gto88 said:


> I had similar issue, I replaced Samsung SD card with other brands and the issue is gone.
> Not sure if it is issue of access speed.  My Samsung card can be used on DX220 without issue.


Thanks, after re-formatting and then transferring 1Tb back on, it now works. All my SD cards are SanDisk either Pro or Extreme Pro, so don't think it's speed related. Hopefully smooth sailing from hereon....


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Nostoi said:


> Thanks, after re-formatting and then transferring 1Tb back on, it now works. All my SD cards are SanDisk either Pro or Extreme Pro, so don't think it's speed related. Hopefully smooth sailing from hereon....


I noticed most of my SD card issues were related to the onboard mpd player and indexing. Rarely would I have a problem with uPNP or DLNA indexing. Also, the 2go doesn’t do well with damaged or corrupted SD cards. It’s not nearly as fault tolerant as a PC.

I also noticed that bad SD cards manifest themselves with the behavior you noted above. I would reformat them, everything would be fine, then I would lose random albums. When doing the initial transfer, I would break up the transfer and not try to transfer all the data at once. In my case 380gb. Although the SD card should handle the heat generated by the transfer, that’s not a guarantee it won’t get corrupted. I only use SanDisk SD cards as well.


----------



## NYanakiev

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> N8ii


Not Roon-ready (yet?). Not to mention that feedback seems rather mixed.


----------



## ubs28

Anyone uses the 2Go + Hugo 2 for walking outside with the straps as if it is a purse?

The crappy straps on the Poly + Mojo has come off a few times causing it to drop on the ground, hence why i never tried it with the 2Go + Hugo 2 yet.


----------



## SteveHulk

ubs28 said:


> Anyone uses the 2Go + Hugo 2 for walking outside with the straps as if it is a purse?
> 
> The crappy straps on the Poly + Mojo has come off a few times causing it to drop on the ground, hence why i never tried it with the 2Go + Hugo 2 yet.


I do this with the Hugo 2go every time I use it, except I thread the strap through the belt loops on my jeans and have the device hanging at my hip.

I have never felt that it is unsafe.


----------



## ubs28

SteveHulk said:


> I do this with the Hugo 2go every time I use it, except I thread the strap through the belt loops on my jeans and have the device hanging at my hip.
> 
> I have never felt that it is unsafe.



Smart thinking, I will try this out too.

Good to hear that Chord improved the rings so that it doesn’t drop on the ground with the 2Go + Hugo 2z


----------



## grokit

Some good news on my 2go, finally. I bought it new a couple of years ago and it's never worked right on wifi. I've complained here. When it stopped showing up altogether in Go Figure, I used an ethernet cable with good results. Fow a while. About 6 months ago that crapped out and I was able to make a warranty claim.

Chord determined I needed a replacement 2go. But the supply chain breakdown has caused significant delays, most recent being the black case. I was ready to just ask for my Hugo2 back when I received an email saying that they're finally on the way. Of course they're on a container ship so it could still be a month out.

So two years later, I have hope that my 2go will finally function as it was meant to all along.


----------



## surfgeorge

grokit said:


> Some good news on my 2go, finally. I bought it new a couple of years ago and it's never worked right on wifi. I've complained here. When it stopped showing up altogether in Go Figure, I used an ethernet cable with good results. Fow a while. About 6 months ago that crapped out and I was able to make a warranty claim.
> 
> Chord determined I needed a replacement 2go. But the supply chain breakdown has caused significant delays, most recent being the black case. I was ready to just ask for my Hugo2 back when I received an email saying that they're finally on the way. Of course they're on a container ship so it could still be a month out.
> 
> So two years later, I have hope that my 2go will finally function as it was meant to all along.


Maybe a tip about the Wi-Fi - I had issues with unstable Bandwidth in different spots of my flat, causing issues with my RPi4 streamers. Installed a Ubiquiti UAP-AC-Lite and got super stable Wi-Fi everywhere. Then bought a 2Go and it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## grokit

surfgeorge said:


> Maybe a tip about the Wi-Fi - I had issues with unstable Bandwidth in different spots of my flat, causing issues with my RPi4 streamers. Installed a Ubiquiti UAP-AC-Lite and got super stable Wi-Fi everywhere. Then bought a 2Go and it has worked flawlessly.


I've already upgraded my wifi, eero mesh loving it for the ethernet connection to my roon core upstairs. The problem was definitely with the 2go, that's why they're replacing it. I have a mojo/poly that's never given me any issues around here. At least not after I upgraded the roon connection. Going full ethernet soon (losing the mesh).


----------



## supervisor

...still no Spotify Connect, and zero forecast for that being added to the system. Nearly every other streamer out there in 2022 has Spotify Connect. @ChordElectronics, it would be nice to know if this is planned for the near future.


----------



## Swisstoni

Anyone else had a problem connecting to the 2go after update ?


----------



## too2560dd

Swisstoni said:


> Anyone else had a problem connecting to the 2go after update ?


Yes, my 2yu2go disappear on both Roon/DLNA network and GoFigure app. I can't access the 2Go even on Bluetooth, Wifi and LAN connection after the new firmware has been updated.


----------



## Swisstoni

too2560dd said:


> Yes, my 2yu2go disappear on both Roon/DLNA network and GoFigure app. I can't access the 2Go even on Bluetooth, Wifi and LAN connection after the new firmware has been updated.


I've got the 2go/2yu and had the problem for about 24 hours. I use usb out so the white light on the output button on the 2yu. The status light on the 2go was not on at all since I tried to update it. I tried everything and got nowhere.
For some reason today, I switched the output to the coaxial/spidif on the 2yu and suddenly the status light on the 2go came on and started cycling slowly through the differt colours which means it was updating ! Soon as it finished, tried the GoFogure app and the 2go appeared straight away !!!!

Can't say for sure that pressing the output selector button on the 2yu was the solution but that's what I did and that's what happened !!! 🤷🤷


----------



## too2560dd

Swisstoni said:


> I've got the 2go/2yu and had the problem for about 24 hours. I use usb out so the white light on the output button on the 2yu. The status light on the 2go was not on at all since I tried to update it. I tried everything and got nowhere.
> For some reason today, I switched the output to the coaxial/spidif on the 2yu and suddenly the status light on the 2go came on and started cycling slowly through the differt colours which means it was updating ! Soon as it finished, tried the GoFogure app and the 2go appeared straight away !!!!
> 
> Can't say for sure that pressing the output selector button on the 2yu was the solution but that'swhat I did and that's what happened !!! 🤷🤷


Here so far is almost same page to you. I suffered this issue within 8 hours ago. I saw yellow light on Configuration button and then white button stay on while DC has supplied. I tried unplug once, and the yellow light on 2Go Status was blinging constantly but then I attempted to click whatever buttons it built and gave no effect on re-connect. Based on the frustration, I erased the GoFigure and re-install again, the app doesn't scan any connectivity available. Deriving from those circumstances, software issue cannot easily found. I emailed customer service of Chord Electronics. Will wait and see what they can guide me to fix it.


----------



## Swisstoni

too2560dd said:


> Here so far is almost same page to you. I suffered this issue within 8 hours ago. I saw yellow light on Configuration button and then white button stay on while DC has supplied. I tried unplug once, and the yellow light on 2Go Status was blinging constantly but then I attempted to click whatever buttons it built and gave no effect on re-connect. Based on the frustration, I erased the GoFigure and re-install again, the app doesn't scan any connectivity available. Deriving from those circumstances, software issue cannot easily found. I emailed customer service of Chord Electronics. Will wait and see what they can guide me to fix it.


First thing they said to me was to make sure you have the correct output selected, in my case usb. That was the first thing I did before trying everything else.

Out of frustration, I thought why not try just pressing that same button, even if it was switching to the wrong output. Tried it and it started updating !! 

Once the 2go was found on GoFogure app, I changed the output back to usb !

Now all working !!! Very frustrating as it not the first time I've had problems after a 2go update !!!


----------



## too2560dd

Swisstoni said:


> First thing they said to me was to make sure you have the correct output selected, in my case usb. That was the first thing I did before trying everything else.
> 
> Out of frustration, I thought why not try just pressing that same button, even if it was switching to the wrong output. Tried it and it started updating !!
> 
> ...


Good to hear that as long as it works on yourside. I don't know what to do with mine.


----------



## Swisstoni

too2560dd said:


> Good to hear that as long as it works on yourside. I don't know what to do with mine.


I'm sure Chord support will sort it. 
I contacted them on Friday lunch time and they came back to me just before 5 o'clock. As I said, the first thing was "check you have the right output selected" next.... "Is it connected to the Hugo 2 or 2yu ?". I replied but they had gone home by that point so can't tell you why that is relevent or what the next step is, sorry.
Patience till Monday required !!


----------



## too2560dd

Swisstoni said:


> I'm sure Chord support will sort it.
> I contacted them on Friday lunch time and they came back to me just before 5 o'clock. As I said, the first thing was "check you have the right output selected" next.... "Is it connected to the Hugo 2 or 2yu ?". I replied but they had gone home by that point so can't tell you why that is relevent or what the next step is, sorry.
> Patience till Monday required !!


Hey there, here is a new update that mine is back on track!! Hurray! 
I used your method by putting output "ball button" into spdif/coaxial mode and re-connect to Bluetooth on GoFigure app, somehow it works!! Thanks so much for your cool trick!


----------



## miketlse

Maybe this will help others experiencing difficulties


----------



## MarkParity

miketlse said:


> Maybe this will help others experiencing difficulties


I thought it would be a link to the correct place to pray to the gods of 2Go for divine support, but no its just F/W with nothing to say what has changed, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## miketlse

MarkParity said:


> I thought it would be a link to the correct place to pray to the gods of 2Go for divine support, but no its just F/W with nothing to say what has changed, unless I'm missing something.


Yes i thought it was odd that there was no change log. I couldn't spot one anywhere, but maybe i just looked in the wrong places.


----------



## gto88

miketlse said:


> Yes i thought it was odd that there was no change log. I couldn't spot one anywhere, but maybe i just looked in the wrong places.


https://chordelectronics.co.uk/poly-and-2go-firmware-release-notes


----------



## MarkParity

gto88 said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/poly-and-2go-firmware-release-notes


Ahh so that's where they put it. I updated nothing to report, still works the same for me.

Perhaps when V2.0.0 is released we may actually get some features that people are asking for, were occasionally promised, but were never delivered.


----------



## miketlse

gto88 said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/poly-and-2go-firmware-release-notes


Thanks
I was expecting a longer list of updates, but maybe 'general bug fixes' contains many items.


----------



## joshnor713

MarkParity said:


> Ahh so that's where they put it. I updated nothing to report, still works the same for me.
> 
> Perhaps when V2.0.0 is released we may actually get some features that people are asking for, were occasionally promised, but were never delivered.


Unfortunately, I wouldn't hold your breath


----------



## gto88

I wish goFigure can be enhanced to have more user friendly interaction gui.
currently, just add and play thru playlist is really limited.
most people use other app for playing music on 2GO, those features should be included in goFigure.


----------



## SteveHulk

gto88 said:


> I wish goFigure can be enhanced to have more user friendly interaction gui.
> currently, just add and play thru playlist is really limited.
> most people use other app for playing music on 2GO, those features should be included in goFigure.


I don't really agree with this.

I'd far rather see Chord focus on their own strengths than keep burning their fingers on app software. Other developers have already written apps with great GUIs. There is no need for Chord to reinvent this wheel. 

Roon says: here's a software system, choose whatever hardware you like. In the same way Chord should say here's a hardware system, choose whatever software you like.


----------



## miketlse (May 31, 2022)

gto88 said:


> I wish goFigure can be enhanced to have more user friendly interaction gui.
> currently, just add and play thru playlist is really limited.
> most people use other app for playing music on 2GO, those features should be included in goFigure.


Chord have been consistent in their message for nearly 5 years.
GoFigure was intended for configuration purposes, and owners were intended to use other music player apps on phones/tablets etc for controlling/streaming music.
Not everyones cup of tea, but there are already plenty of great music player apps in existence, without Chord trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## gto88

Ok, that are fair statements.


----------



## SteveHulk

I will be pulling the trigger on the Farad supplies for my DAVE in the next day or so.

I'm totally looking forward to this 😳😀


----------



## ubs28

Didn’t Chord say something about coming with an update to use 2 SD cards at once?

Now that people are going to the office again, it would be great to have this feature.


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 1, 2022)

miketlse said:


> Chord have been consistent in their message for nearly 5 years.
> GoFigure was intended for configuration purposes, and owners were intended to use other music player apps on phones/tablets etc for controlling/streaming music.
> Not everyones cup of tea, but there are already plenty of great music player apps in existence, without Chord trying to reinvent the wheel.



$1200 and Chord cannot even make an app.

For $999 you can buy a M1 MacBook Air with far superior tech and software. It’s really embarrassing for Chord.


----------



## gto88 (Jun 1, 2022)

Well, a $50,000 Lexus SUV cannot display non-English song name on usb, that most if not all 3C devices can do.
edit, I meant that there is always improvement needs for any product.


----------



## MarkParity

ubs28 said:


> $1200 and Chord cannot even make an app.
> 
> For $999 you can buy a M1 MacBook Air with far superior tech and software. It’s really embarrassing for Chord.


Its economies of scale, how many MacBook's do Apple sell vs Chord Hugo 2Go's? If apple sold the same number of MacBook's as Chord sold 2Go's then the MacBook would probably cost $1M each.

Also Chord have no software developers and have to sub-contract out all software development which is very expensive, I wonder how many software engineers Apple have, probably in India and or China?

You could argue that Chord should have never developed the 2Go and Poly in the first place, I bet if you asked John that question over a pint or two, he would probably agree.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

It was pretty ambitious of Chord to produce a streamer/server with *almost* every streaming protocol. Being a niche audiophile company, I can’t imagine they have even 1/100th of the technical staff of Apple. It would be more appropriate to compare them to Naim or Linn—neither who offer a poly or 2go type product.

Even though both products are pretty good now, the bitterness of the growing pains and beta testing will forever haunt the poly and 2go on these forums.


----------



## ubs28 (Jun 2, 2022)

Daniel Johnston said:


> It was pretty ambitious of Chord to produce a streamer/server with *almost* every streaming protocol. Being a niche audiophile company, I can’t imagine they have even 1/100th of the technical staff of Apple. It would be more appropriate to compare them to Naim or Linn—neither who offer a poly or 2go type product.
> 
> Even though both products are pretty good now, the bitterness of the growing pains and beta testing will forever haunt the poly and 2go on these forums.



Please, even my $499 Xbox Series X can do streaming over Airplay 2 or UPnP/DLNA.

Heck, my TV was destroying the Chord Poly many years ago (the 2GO didn’t exist back then). My TV worked flawless but the Poly was a brick (much older firmware than now).

I don’t see how it is ambitious when consumer devices was doing this fine.

I just don’t see how this thing can possibly cost $1200, especially when it doesn’t have an app.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

ubs28 said:


> Please, even my $499 Xbox Series X can do streaming over Airplay 2 or UPnP/DLNA.
> 
> Heck, my TV was destroying the Chord Poly many years ago (the 2GO didn’t exist back then). My TV worked flawless but the Poly was a brick (much older firmware than now).
> 
> ...


Xbox = Microsoft who has a >100 billion dollar a year revenue.

Your TV is the same. It was built by a company with billions of dollars in revenue. 

As for a better app, very few device vendor apps are decent. The Mark Levinson headphone companion app is a joke for a $1K BT headphone. The shanling Eddict player is buggy as hell. The Fiio apps are pretty decent, but not comparable to apps like mconnect or Roon. 

You can’t compare billion dollar companies software and engineering resources to a boutique company like Chord. You’re not going to go into Best Buy and buy a poly or 2go. Nor will you find anything that integrates as seamlessly in form factor the the Mojo or Hugo 2 in a big box store.

As for cost, the dCS headphone setup is $29,000. Is it 100x better than a Topping or Schiit stack? What an audio component is worth depends on who’s willing to spend the money. Clearly Chord is selling enough poly/2go/2yu to cover costs and make money. 

If you’re poly worked nearly flawlessly out of the box when you first bought it or Chord made it very clear it was a beta product in development, would you still feel that it wasn’t worth the money? When you bought it, there were other, much cheaper options that were proven stable and reliable. 

I’m not defending Chord’s handling of the poly launch. The poly was truly a nightmare to upgrade and was buggy to say the least. However, for the past 2 years, the poly/2go has been a pretty decent device. It’s not perfect, but it does do what it is supposed to do. Are they worth the cost? I think so, but that’s my money and choice. It’s not a required component to enjoy the Hugo 2 or Mojo. As I said before, there are cheaper options available. 

My point is to let the past go and give the poly/2go/2yu some credit.


----------



## SteveHulk

ubs28 said:


> Please, even my $499 Xbox Series X can do streaming over Airplay 2 or UPnP/DLNA.
> 
> Heck, my TV was destroying the Chord Poly many years ago (the 2GO didn’t exist back then). My TV worked flawless but the Poly was a brick (much older firmware than now).
> 
> ...


I think it is quite reasonable to question the price on hardware grounds.

I imagine that Chord had a good idea of how many 2go would sell based on a fraction of the number of Hugo 2 already sold so they could set a high price and be confident that the market would bear it.

However I don't see the step from this to producing an app. There are apps already out there that offer the 2go owners plenty of choices. Why should Chord spend money producing what would just be a functional duplicate?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

SteveHulk said:


> I think it is quite reasonable to question the price on hardware grounds.
> 
> I imagine that Chord had a good idea of how many 2go would sell based on a fraction of the number of Hugo 2 already sold so they could set a high price and be confident that the market would bear it.
> 
> However I don't see the step from this to producing an app. There are apps already out there that offer the 2go owners plenty of choices. Why should Chord spend money producing what would just be a functional duplicate?


Exactly.

Chord isn’t a budget audiophile company. As an example, pricing the Mojo 2 at almost $800 in the US is pretty bold. 

Ultimately it is the market that will determine if an $800 Mojo or $1200 2go is worth the money. Questioning the pricing is reasonable,


----------



## silvahr

Daniel Johnston said:


> Xbox = Microsoft who has a >100 billion dollar a year revenue.
> 
> Your TV is the same. It was built by a company with billions of dollars in revenue.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you!

The point here is 2go does what it is supposed to do with outstanding SQ. It’s not perfect and there is room for improvements for sure but it delivers outstanding SQ which, I believe, was the principal goal.

We can discuss there are better options available regarding different use cases, but it does what is supposed to do.

I have mine since February last year and I have no problems with it. I’m selling the combo just because I need an even more portable solution.

Regarding the possibility of use the two SD cards simultaneously, it’s not even a question. With Gofigure and Glider, it’s a matter of seconds swapping from one card to other.

It’s time to forget the past, move on and enjoy what we have right now.


----------



## bigbeans

Hi

I have possibly a noob question haha. I am using VLC to access my SD card in 2Go. I am not using Glider as it has issues recognizing my parts of my music library.
When I select the music from the 2Go (via UPNP) the music plays off my iPhone speakers and not out of my Hugo 1/4 inch jack. 

Do I need to put Hugo in hotspot mode and use airplay? Currently I have Hugo 2 connected via ethernet.

Thanks


----------



## earnmyturns

I have owned Hugo2+2go for almost 2 years. I had almost given up on the combo because it never worked reliably with Roon via WiFi. I haven't changed my WiFi hardware. The only things that clearly changed were firmware/software versions. A couple of weeks ago I updated 2go to the latest firmware, and got to try the combo again. Fingers crossed, it's been working flawlessly in both locations. Go figure... (pun intended)


----------



## Daniel Johnston

bigbeans said:


> Hi
> 
> I have possibly a noob question haha. I am using VLC to access my SD card in 2Go. I am not using Glider as it has issues recognizing my parts of my music library.
> When I select the music from the 2Go (via UPNP) the music plays off my iPhone speakers and not out of my Hugo 1/4 inch jack.
> ...


You also need to select 2go as the renderer. I’m not familiar with VLC. If you choose 2go from iPhone control center, you’ll at least get airplay. I use mconnect.


----------



## bigbeans

Daniel Johnston said:


> You also need to select 2go as the renderer. I’m not familiar with VLC. If you choose 2go from iPhone control center, you’ll at least get airplay. I use mconnect.


Thanks! I downloaded MConnect and it works perfectly 👌


----------



## SteveHulk

bigbeans said:


> Hi
> 
> I have possibly a noob question haha. I am using VLC to access my SD card in 2Go. I am not using Glider as it has issues recognizing my parts of my music library.
> When I select the music from the 2Go (via UPNP) the music plays off my iPhone speakers and not out of my Hugo 1/4 inch jack.
> ...


I think you need to tell VLC to use the 2go as the renderer, not your phone.


----------



## rwelles

I've decided I need to replace my Orbi router/satellite. Any one using a mesh system with their 2Go that doesn't drop off when you move between access points?? thx


----------



## Mr X

rwelles said:


> I've decided I need to replace my Orbi router/satellite. Any one using a mesh system with their 2Go that doesn't drop off when you move between access points?? thx


I had nothing but issues with Orbi. Been using AmpliFi Alien mesh system in a 4000sq ft house for around 18 months and never have any drops at all.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

rwelles said:


> I've decided I need to replace my Orbi router/satellite. Any one using a mesh system with their 2Go that doesn't drop off when you move between access points?? thx


Nest or Google Mesh for me. No issues going on 2+ years. 

Had the Orbi as well for a while. 2go liked to drop out when walking across my modest sized house.


----------



## rwelles

Thanks for the suggestions. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Chikolad

Is it possible to configure the 2GO to NOT switch to BT automatically when audio is playing via the network input?


----------



## MarkParity

Chikolad said:


> Is it possible to configure the 2GO to NOT switch to BT automatically when audio is playing via the network input?


I think we need a bit more info before answering that question. I use my 2Go all the time via WiFi/Ethernet and it never switches automatically to Bluetooth.


----------



## Chikolad

MarkParity said:


> I think we need a bit more info before answering that question. I use my 2Go all the time via WiFi/Ethernet and it never switches automatically to Bluetooth.


I mean when a BT connected device starts playing. 
Let's say I'm using Roon to playback into 2GO's network input, and I have a computer connected to the 2GO via BT. While music is playing in Roon, if the computer makes any sound, the Roon playback stops and 2GO switches to its BT input. I want to avoid that. Kind of like an exclusive mode.


----------



## MarkParity

Chikolad said:


> I mean when a BT connected device starts playing.
> Let's say I'm using Roon to playback into 2GO's network input, and I have a computer connected to the 2GO via BT. While music is playing in Roon, if the computer makes any sound, the Roon playback stops and 2GO switches to its BT input. I want to avoid that. Kind of like an exclusive mode.


Thanks, I think I understand what the issue is. I don't have any device paired to my 2Go as a Bluetooth audio device, so that may be why I never have this issue.

I guess if Chord would do something in the F/W to fix this for you that would be awesome, don't hold your breath though.  

If I were you I would turn off Bluetooth on your PC, or disconnect Bluetooth at source from the 2Go when using Roon, that's your only two options as far as I know, but having never seen this issue before I may not be best placed to answer.


----------



## rwelles

Like many of you, I’ve dealt with a LOT of networking issues with both the 2Go and the Poly. I thought it had be due the Chord units because I’ve been using a top-rated WiFi mesh network: Orbi RBR850. Every other WiFi device seemed to work just fine. It had to be the Chord units. 

After sending in my 2Go to The Sound Organisation, they said it checked out fine. I exchanged a number of emails with Rick. He suggested I try the 2Go on a different network. I was extremely doubtful, to say the least.

Lo and behold, the 2Go performed flawlessly using a different network. @Planemaker said his Poly worked great with his Asus XT8. It also had great reviews, generally ranking just below the Orbi system. 

I installed the XT8 earlier this week. The difference has been astounding!!! The 2Go connects first time, every time. Poly no longer drops connection when I move between nodes. I’ve only been able to make the 2Go drop once, then it just moved on to the next song. Previously, I had to shut down the 2Go until the lights went out and restart it, hoping it would reconnect. PITA

In a perfect world, 2Go/Poly would work fine with every model router out there. That said, it’s a nigh impossible even for a much larger organization. 

If you’ve been having networking issues, I highly suggestion you try going to a friend’s house who uses a different brand router. If you’re getting a new router, the XT8 is a champ in my book!!


----------



## MarkParity

rwelles said:


> Like many of you, I’ve dealt with a LOT of networking issues with both the 2Go and the Poly. I thought it had be due the Chord units because I’ve been using a top-rated WiFi mesh network: Orbi RBR850. Every other WiFi device seemed to work just fine. It had to be the Chord units.
> 
> After sending in my 2Go to The Sound Organisation, they said it checked out fine. I exchanged a number of emails with Rick. He suggested I try the 2Go on a different network. I was extremely doubtful, to say the least.
> 
> ...


100% agree. I to have zero issues using 2Go with my TP-Link Deco M5 network.


----------



## Planemaker

rwelles said:


> Like many of you, I’ve dealt with a LOT of networking issues with both the 2Go and the Poly. I thought it had be due the Chord units because I’ve been using a top-rated WiFi mesh network: Orbi RBR850. Every other WiFi device seemed to work just fine. It had to be the Chord units.
> 
> After sending in my 2Go to The Sound Organisation, they said it checked out fine. I exchanged a number of emails with Rick. He suggested I try the 2Go on a different network. I was extremely doubtful, to say the least.
> 
> ...


Super happy, it worked out for you! ASUS has an undeserved réputation of a geeky/nerdy  difficult to setup brand that made me hesitate a lot but it took me less than 5mn to make it happen (2mn dedicated to the name of the SSID 😀)
In the same way, I think issues that people(including me) had with Poly were a blend of network, lack of clarity of the manual and self-fed frustration, But it is indeed working! 
After few weeks, it has become a bliss using it, outside with 4G with both Tidal and Qobuz but also at home. And all in HI-RES. Did not expect to use it so much that my XM4 are taking the dust
Thanks for all the great support in that group. It helped a lot!


----------



## Mbarbieri

ubs28 said:


> Yeah, for outside use you are stuck with Mconnect. That is until Chord decides to come with a real app (something that we asked at the beginning of the Chord Poly already).
> 
> If you stream high-resolution audio (192khz) from Qobuz, then Mconnect is the only option as Airplay does not support such high sample rates.


Is this still the case after so many years? I wish I could browse and play music without leaving the excellent Qobuz app with the same quality that Mconnect via DLNA offers. Because music discovery is not so nice on Mconnect, I have to keep going forth and back between Mconnect and Qobuz when browsing and listening to music. It's not ideal. I hope airplay can increase their quality soon.


----------



## Mbarbieri

There are indications that Apples is working on an Airplay upgrade. Considering that it gets an upgrade to support higher sample rates, could it ever sound better than Mconnect via DLNA?
I know that Mconnect acts as just a remote control to send instructions to the 2Go which then streams the music straight from the server, without going through the iPhone. And that 2Go is the actual music player, making use of its precise clock. But, I don't think this is the case with Airplay, where the content is streamed from the server to the App on the phone and then streamed to the 2Go. This makes me wonder which device is actually playing the music on Airplay. Is it the App on the phone or the 2Go? This is a concern I have, regardless of the sample rates it supports. Any comments are really appreciated. Tks.


----------



## miketlse

Mbarbieri said:


> Is this still the case after so many years? I wish I could browse and play music without leaving the excellent Qobuz app with the same quality that Mconnect via DLNA offers. Because music discovery is not so nice on Mconnect, I have to keep going forth and back between Mconnect and Qobuz when browsing and listening to music. It's not ideal. I hope airplay can increase their quality soon.


The Chord approach has remained constant for several years. GoFigure was always intended as just a configuration app (initially Poly and then 2Go).
The Chord intention has always been that Poly/2Go owners can then use the music App off their choice, not developed by Chord.
Chords skills are in developing dacs/amps/streamers and not in software development, so Apps are outsourced.

Yes some posters still insist that Chord develop music apps, but I think they are deluded.


----------



## MarkParity

I do like my 2Go and I've adjusted to its idiosyncrasies but if Chord could add the "connect" protocols from Tidal, Qobuz, heck even Spotify it would be so much more convenient, and would perhaps even allow offline mode. We can hope cant we, but I now know it will never happen.

I mostly use my 2Go on my desk now with Roon and it works flawless in this scenario.


----------



## Mbarbieri

miketlse said:


> The Chord approach has remained constant for several years. GoFigure was always intended as just a configuration app (initially Poly and then 2Go).
> The Chord intention has always been that Poly/2Go owners can then use the music App off their choice, not developed by Chord.
> Chords skills are in developing dacs/amps/streamers and not in software development, so Apps are outsourced.
> 
> Yes some posters still insist that Chord develop music apps, but I think they are deluded.


Hi, thanks, I understand that. But, I was more wondering about the second statement: "If you stream high-resolution audio (192khz) from Qobuz, then Mconnect is the only option as Airplay does not support such high sample rates."
Is there any other alternatives to Mconnect these days? Thanks again.


----------



## Stanstan66

Mbarbieri said:


> Is this still the case after so many years? I wish I could browse and play music without leaving the excellent Qobuz app with the same quality that Mconnect via DLNA offers. Because music discovery is not so nice on Mconnect, I have to keep going forth and back between Mconnect and Qobuz when browsing and listening to music. It's not ideal. I hope airplay can increase their quality soon.


U can also try bubbleupnp for the 2go2yu,it has more function and it is





Mbarbieri said:


> Hi, thanks, I understand that. But, I was more wondering about the second statement: "If you stream high-resolution audio (192khz) from Qobuz, then Mconnect is the only option as Airplay does not support such high sample rates."
> Is there any other alternatives to Mconnect these days? Thanks again.


https://help.qobuz.com/hc/en-us/articles/360028773071-How-do-I-experience-Hi-Res-on-Android-


----------



## SteveHulk

Deleted


----------



## stinga

MarkParity said:


> I do like my 2Go and I've adjusted to its idiosyncrasies but if Chord could add the "connect" protocols from Tidal, Qobuz, heck even Spotify it would be so much more convenient, and would perhaps even allow offline mode. We can hope cant we, but I now know it will never happen.
> 
> I mostly use my 2Go on my desk now with Roon and it works flawless in this scenario.


I asked Chord about this a few months ago. They said they are working on it, with Spotify likely being here sooner than Tidal, but they don't have a time line for introduction.

FWIW I've been using free trials of Roon & Qobuz (included with Mojo2) & am converted to Roon. The UI is much better than Qobuz's and does stream to 2go & Poly at 192/24.


----------



## Mbarbieri

stinga said:


> I asked Chord about this a few months ago. They said they are working on it, with Spotify likely being here sooner than Tidal, but they don't have a time line for introduction.
> 
> FWIW I've been using free trials of Roon & Qobuz (included with Mojo2) & am converted to Roon. The UI is much better than Qobuz's and does stream to 2go & Poly at 192/24.


How much is Roon and do I need extra hardware? Can I run it on a Mac? Thanks.


----------



## rwelles

Mbarbieri said:


> How much is Roon and do I need extra hardware? Can I run it on a Mac? Thanks.


Here's Roon's pricing page. Many do run it on a Mac. Here are the minimum requirements. It's certainly not cheap, but I find it more than worth the price.


----------



## Mbarbieri

rwelles said:


> Here's Roon's pricing page. Many do run it on a Mac. Here are the minimum requirements. It's certainly not cheap, but I find it more than worth the price.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Mbarbieri

I know that Mconnect acts as just a remote control to send instructions to the 2Go which then streams the music straight from the server,  without going through the iPhone. And that 2Go is the actual music player, making use of its precise clock. But, l’m Just wondering if that’s  the case with Airplay, where the content is streamed from the server to the App on the phone and then sent to the 2Go. This makes me wonder which device is actually playing the music on Airplay. Is it the App on the phone or the 2Go? This is more of a concern to me than the sample rates it supports. Any comments are really appreciated. Tks.


----------



## Droffen

Mbarbieri said:


> Is it the App on the phone or the 2Go?


App on the iPhone


----------



## Mbarbieri

Droffen said:


> App on the iPhone


Yes, like for example, Qobuz app on the iPhone.


----------



## earnmyturns

Great pairing and value for money in closed travel--friendly headphones for Hugo2+2go: https://www.etaheadphones.com/product-page/mini-closed. A better match than several much pricier headphones.


----------



## priest331

Stanstan66 said:


> U can also try bubbleupnp for the 2go2yu,it has more function


agreeing much to this. 
recently, i found out that bubble upnp could play pls files (using the url of the playlist generated) from streaming apps like rockradio, jazzradio, DI radio, etc. though not lossless in quality, im still satisfied that 2go-hugo2 can be used outside of roon, mconnect. ☺️


----------



## ozziegurkan

Does anyone experience WiFi interference in the audio with 2go and Hugo2? I do all the time and it’s literally a showstopper for me. Do I have a faulty unit? It seems like a really bad flaw. I don’t get this issue when wired to Ethernet.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

ozziegurkan said:


> Does anyone experience WiFi interference in the audio with 2go and Hugo2? I do all the time and it’s literally a showstopper for me. Do I have a faulty unit? It seems like a really bad flaw. I don’t get this issue when wired to Ethernet.


I did with the Woo WA8. I didn't have issues with any other device though.


----------



## SteveHulk

ozziegurkan said:


> Does anyone experience WiFi interference in the audio with 2go and Hugo2? I do all the time and it’s literally a showstopper for me. Do I have a faulty unit? It seems like a really bad flaw. I don’t get this issue when wired to Ethernet.


By "in the audio" what do you mean exactly? Can you specify precisely what system you were using when this interference was happening?

This would help us more accurately to target our comments or solution suggestions.


----------



## rwelles

ozziegurkan said:


> Does anyone experience WiFi interference in the audio with 2go and Hugo2? I do all the time and it’s literally a showstopper for me. Do I have a faulty unit? It seems like a really bad flaw. I don’t get this issue when wired to Ethernet.


I agree with @SteveHulk, a better description would be very helpful. 

If you mean that the H2Go has trouble connecting or staying connected, I experienced that problem in spades with my previous WiFi network. Those troubles *completely* disappeared after I switched to the Asus XT8.  

If you mean that the H2Go is picking up static or noise from the WiFi signal, then no, I've never encountered that.

I recommend that you go to a friend's house who uses a different brand of WiFi network. In any case, that should help you narrow down the troubleshooting. 

hth


----------



## Mbarbieri

ozziegurkan said:


> Does anyone experience WiFi interference in the audio with 2go and Hugo2? I do all the time and it’s literally a showstopper for me. Do I have a faulty unit? It seems like a really bad flaw. I don’t get this issue when wired to Ethernet.


I haven’t experienced any interference with mine. Could it be the headphone cable?


----------



## ozziegurkan

It is wifi static that I experienced not connectivity. I usually hook them up and put them in my pocket while I am walking around the house. I hear the static very clearly with high-sensitivity headphones like Focal Utopias. I haven’t done this in a while and since changed over to an ASUS mesh network that I might try again.


----------



## rwelles

Do you have a cell phone on you when this happens?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

ozziegurkan said:


> It is wifi static that I experienced not connectivity. I usually hook them up and put them in my pocket while I am walking around the house. I hear the static very clearly with high-sensitivity headphones like Focal Utopias. I haven’t done this in a while and since changed over to an ASUS mesh network that I might try again.


I had a low level static when I had an issue. I think it’s related more to the 5ghz band on the nest Wi-Fi mesh.


----------



## ozziegurkan

rwelles said:


> Do you have a cell phone on you when this happens?


That’s definitely a possibility since I use it to control Roon. I might leave my phone behind on the desk and walk around to see if it goes away.


----------



## Ken G

Hi, new 2Go user here. I was using both the Hugo2Go yesterday unplugged (using the internal batteries) and when I was done my listening session, the Hugo2 was still showing blue for the power ball (at 80-100%). 
When I turned them on this morning, the Hugo2 had the power ball flashing red (2% or less battery). Was there some sort of power drain from the 2go that impacted the Hugo2 battery that much overnight - considering that the H2 was at 80%+ when I turned if off yesterday?


----------



## joshnor713

Ken G said:


> Hi, new 2Go user here. I was using both the Hugo2Go yesterday unplugged (using the internal batteries) and when I was done my listening session, the Hugo2 was still showing blue for the power ball (at 80-100%).
> When I turned them on this morning, the Hugo2 had the power ball flashing red (2% or less battery). Was there some sort of power drain from the 2go that impacted the Hugo2 battery that much overnight - considering that the H2 was at 80%+ when I turned if off yesterday?


That's not normal. There is some small power draw but not anywhere enough to drain your H2 overnight. I'd check with Chord support on this one.


----------



## miketlse

Ken G said:


> Hi, new 2Go user here. I was using both the Hugo2Go yesterday unplugged (using the internal batteries) and when I was done my listening session, the Hugo2 was still showing blue for the power ball (at 80-100%).
> When I turned them on this morning, the Hugo2 had the power ball flashing red (2% or less battery). Was there some sort of power drain from the 2go that impacted the Hugo2 battery that much overnight - considering that the H2 was at 80%+ when I turned if off yesterday?


I agree with @joshnor713 that is not normal.
However i am human and sometimes discover in the morning, that I switched off the music streamer the previous night, but failed to switch off the Hugo2, (so the battery is low in the morning).
Just something to check about the context - normally I can blame the wee dram I drank the previous night, but it can cause an owner to forget about switching off the Hugo2.


----------



## Ken G

Appreciate the responses, I'll test it out and see if it happens again. I've never had an issue with battery drain before for the Hugo2 but just received the 2Go and thought maybe I had something wrong in the settings.


----------



## Dalmonegrig

Ken G said:


> Hi, new 2Go user here. I was using both the Hugo2Go yesterday unplugged (using the internal batteries) and when I was done my listening session, the Hugo2 was still showing blue for the power ball (at 80-100%).
> When I turned them on this morning, the Hugo2 had the power ball flashing red (2% or less battery). Was there some sort of power drain from the 2go that impacted the Hugo2 battery that much overnight - considering that the H2 was at 80%+ when I turned if off yesterday?


Post


----------



## Ken G

Dalmonegrig said:


> Post


Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Superpong

Hi I just have 2Go connecting Hugo2 recently and I select “Build Playlist” in Gofigure app. The process is very long and still running (longer than 10hrs) as shown in the picture. Is this normal? Is it because the microSD has too many songs? (Approx. 190GB)


----------



## priest331

hello, 
do the replacement batteries for the hugo2 have longer duration per full charge than the old ones? 
mine lasts around 6-7hours. my hugo2 batteries die out earlier than my 2go, at which it still has around 50-70% charge left when the music stops playing. thanks.


----------



## Superpong

I always connect a powerbank to Hugo2+2Go in order to enable the desktop mode but I observe that 2Go always turns back on even though I switch off 2Go. Therefore, 2Go always drains power from my powerbank all day long.

Is there anyway to force 2Go to shut down when connecting to powerbank or a power adapter?


----------



## MarkParity

Superpong said:


> I always connect a powerbank to Hugo2+2Go in order to enable the desktop mode but I observe that 2Go always turns back on even though I switch off 2Go. Therefore, 2Go always drains power from my powerbank all day long.
> 
> Is there anyway to force 2Go to shut down when connecting to powerbank or a power adapter?


Its far easier to replace the batteries in the Hugo 2 so I simply disconnect the power when not using mine and forgo desktop mode. I don't know if keeping the 2Go powered is bad for the battery though but I don't want to take the risk.


----------



## pkny

Superpong said:


> Hi I just have 2Go connecting Hugo2 recently and I select “Build Playlist” in Gofigure app. The process is very long and still running (longer than 10hrs) as shown in the picture. Is this normal? Is it because the microSD has too many songs? (Approx. 190GB)


Make sure there is a network connection between your 2Go and Gofigure app.  I have close to 1TB of songs and >800 playlists.  It takes <10 minutes to index and a few seconds to load the playlist.  I don't use the "Build Playlist" function, and I cannot comment on that.


----------



## Popeye32

Hi all

Sorry dumb newbie question. 
Can I use my phone as a hotspot when out and about to connect Hugo2/2go to the WiFi of my phone to assess tidal and Roon Arc?
Will it keep up with buffering at high quality.

Many thanks


----------



## surfgeorge

Popeye32 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry dumb newbie question.
> Can I use my phone as a hotspot when out and about to connect Hugo2/2go to the WiFi of my phone to assess tidal and Roon Arc?
> ...


I am using iPhones and the iPhone personal hotspot. After registering it with 2Go it will connect, and you can use the phone's internet connection.
For playback control MConnect lite works quite well, and it supports Qobuz and Tidal.
I use Tidal, but only the Standard subscription since I found Qobuz to provide better SQ even at 16/44 and on top of it Qobuz provides true HiRes data. For streaming via the mobile network you can define the max. quality in the Qobuz settings up to 24/192. (personally I am using 16/44 on mobile network). Tidal is similar except that they don't specify actual bit/kHz values but only their ambiguous proprietary quality namings.
No experience with Roon

Hope that helps!


----------



## HeavenlyD

Just for info, I have a Chord Hugo2 + 2Go for sale now in the classifieds if anyone is interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...genuine-case-audioquest-cinnamon-cable.35046/


----------



## gonzfi

Could someone clever advise why the 2go/2yu doesn't play nicely with a NAD M51 dac? Sound is muffled and scratchy through USB and through coax. Both units work fine in other scenarios so I dont think anything is faulty.


----------



## MarkParity

gonzfi said:


> Could someone clever advise why the 2go/2yu doesn't play nicely with a NAD M51 dac? Sound is muffled and scratchy through USB and through coax. Both units work fine in other scenarios so I dont think anything is faulty.


It could be digital clipping, I found this elsewhere on the internet, just Google "NAD M51 DAC issues"

_"There was no evidence of any overload distortion. I should say here, that when I bench tested the M51, if I used a 0 dBFS test signal, and the M51 volume control was set to 0.0, there was some digital clipping. This is common with 0 dBFS signals feeding a DAC, and is why music digital recordings usually don't go near the 0 dBFS mark, but stay at least - 5 dB below that, so as to avoid clipping. However, for really dynamic recordings, including the 1812 where there are special effects such as the cannon shots, I would suggest turning the M51 volume control down to - 1 dB. This will eliminate the digital clipping - if any should occur. The ability to control the volume digitally on the M51 without truncating the LSB is unique, and extremely useful."_
*Edited December 28, 2013 by rocky500*


----------



## Heartsmart

Is there some way to turn off Bluetooth on 2Go. Or is it always on no matter the input?


----------



## pkny

BLE is used for primary control, so BT is always on all the time.


----------



## Heartsmart

pkny said:


> BLE is used for primary control, so BT is always on all the time.


Thanks for your answer! I thought that maby it was turned of when using network cable in airplane state.


----------



## flea22

Hey guys I just got a 2go and I connected it via wifi on the go figure app. 

I want to use tidal, I cant find the music service login page on the app. 

What am I missing? I feel really stupid. But I cant find the page when I click on music I just get a list of radio stations.


----------



## surfgeorge

flea22 said:


> Hey guys I just got a 2go and I connected it via wifi on the go figure app.
> 
> I want to use tidal, I cant find the music service login page on the app.
> 
> What am I missing? I feel really stupid. But I cant find the page when I click on music I just get a list of radio stations.


GoFigure is mainly designed for setup of the 2go, like many others I use MConnect Lite App on iOS devices to control playback and streaming to the 2go.
ROON is supposed to be the very best software to use with 2go, but I didn't try it yet (there should be a trial version code delivered with your 2go)


----------



## Droffen

You must use mconnect app (iPhone) 
There you can set Tidal login.


----------



## Dalmonegrig (Dec 2, 2022)

flea22 said:


> I want to use tidal,


You can try apps:
1. mconnect Player (Lite)
2. BubbleUPnP for DLNA/Chromecast
3. Roon
Good luck.


----------



## flea22

Thanks guys, got it working with roon. 

Help is appreciated


----------



## flea22

I'm trying to do dsd over wifi using roon I have my PC set up as a core.

Music cuts out all the time.

 Would a better modem help? I have a cheap one the internet company provided.


----------



## earnmyturns

flea22 said:


> I'm trying to do dsd over wifi using roon I have my PC set up as a core.
> 
> Music cuts out all the time.
> 
> Would a better modem help? I have a cheap one the internet company provided.


2go's 2.4GHz-only WiFi is prone to packet dropouts, which the Roon streaming protocol (RAAT) does not like. Even with good prosumer mesh WiFi (UniFi), the only way I was able to get my 2go to behave was to add a WiFi access point a couple of meters away from the (outdoors) area where I use it.


----------



## flea22

earnmyturns said:


> 2go's 2.4GHz-only WiFi is prone to packet dropouts, which the Roon streaming protocol (RAAT) does not like. Even with good prosumer mesh WiFi (UniFi), the only way I was able to get my 2go to behave was to add a WiFi access point a couple of meters away from the (outdoors) area where I use it.


Thanks, maybe easier to put my dsd collection on a SD card then.


----------



## surfgeorge

flea22 said:


> I'm trying to do dsd over wifi using roon I have my PC set up as a core.
> 
> Music cuts out all the time.
> 
> Would a better modem help? I have a cheap one the internet company provided.


Before getting the Poly I just used the modem provided by the internet supplier and I had massive issues with a RPi based streamer (and speed issues with other devices) I walked through the flat with my mobile phone, measuring the download speed in different locations with Ookla Speedtest, and found that the transmission was varying a lot, with the spot where the RPi was located having something like 15Mbit/s.
Installed a Ubiqity Lite access point in the center of the flat and internet is fast and stable everywhere. 
When I got Poly and 2Go I never experienced any dropouts.
If you are using a G5 modem experiment with the position to find the spot with the best mobile network connection. Did that in another flat and it made a big difference too (2-3x internet speed between good and bad spots)
And when you test the speed with your mobile make sure to use the same 2.5GHz WiFi the Poly connects to.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Duplicate post from the Hugo 2 thread. Any perspective would be helpful. 

Has anyone compared the Hugo 2 + 2go against other dac/streamer combos under $2k (used)? I have LOVED the Hugo 2, it's been absolutely excellent, but I'm 100% using this as a stationary solution at home, so it's a bit less than ideal--mainly because of the thermal overheating at times.

Is anyone aware of what may be a competitive, similar level of sound. Mainly talking about level of detail, resolution and transients--not tonality. Something with an absolute neutral or even warmer tonality would be totally welcome. Not looking for an upgrade in sound either, as this is for a temporary speaker setup until I move into a more permanent house.

Currently my eye is on a used NAD C-658. This is going to be a one and done purchase, no additional tinkering or swapping out, so any recommendations or perspective if you've heard/owned others in similar range would be much appreciated.


----------



## frason

Hi, my gofigure app crashes as soon as I touch “Device settings”, any idea of why?

Also, when I put my 2go into Hot Spot Mode and connect my iphone to its network, I’m asked for a password that is NOT the one I set for my iphone. Is there any Chord2go default password?


----------



## Jimjim77

number1sixerfan said:


> Duplicate post from the Hugo 2 thread. Any perspective would be helpful.
> 
> Has anyone compared the Hugo 2 + 2go against other dac/streamer combos under $2k (used)? I have LOVED the Hugo 2, it's been absolutely excellent, but I'm 100% using this as a stationary solution at home, so it's a bit less than ideal--mainly because of the thermal overheating at times.
> 
> ...


You can use the Qutest with the 2Yu/2Go as I do. 
The Qutest and the Hugo2 are very similar so far as I know.


----------



## bobnewboy (Dec 11, 2022)

frason said:


> Hi, my gofigure app crashes as soon as I touch “Device settings”, any idea of why?
> 
> Also, when I put my 2go into Hot Spot Mode and connect my iphone to its network, I’m asked for a password that is NOT the one I set for my iphone. Is there any Chord2go default password?


Do you have the latest version of the Gofigure app? For iOS it’s ver 2.10. Could you be connecting via Bluetooth?  If so, the factory default PIN is 0000.


----------



## frason

bobnewboy said:


> Do you have the latest version of the Gofigure app? For iOS it’s ver 2.10. Could you be connecting via Bluetooth?  If so, the factory default PIN is 0000.


Hey, thanks so much. Yes it’s ver 2.10, and no, I’m trying to connect via wifi 🤷‍♂️


----------



## number1sixerfan (Dec 16, 2022)

Jimjim77 said:


> You can use the Qutest with the 2Yu/2Go as I do.
> The Qutest and the Hugo2 are very similar so far as I know.



I was mainly looking for a better streaming, all in one system. I'm not really impressed by what I'm seeing in the sub $3k price range. May actually just pick up the 2go for the Hugo 2 and call it a day for now. Thank you!


----------



## gto88

number1sixerfan said:


> I was mainly looking for a better streaming, all in one system. I'm not really impressed by what I'm seeing in the sub $3k price range. May actually just pick up the 2go for the Hugo 2 and call it a day for now. Thank you!


Good choice, I sold my DAP after owning Hugo2Go combo.  you can play music on pc over wifi to 2Go,not limited by the sd cards.


----------



## flea22

Hello
Can you output all of your pc audio using wifi with the 2go?

When I game I get a lot computer noise with Bluetooth.


----------



## MarkParity

flea22 said:


> Hello
> Can you output all of your pc audio using wifi with the 2go?
> 
> When I game I get a lot computer noise with Bluetooth.


Sadly that is not possible no but that would be an awesome feature to have on many devices not just 2go.


----------



## flea22

MarkParity said:


> Sadly that is not possible no but that would be an awesome feature to have on many devices not just 2go.


Thanks, yes that would be super cool if possible. I will just put up with the computer noises. It's only audible when no sound is playing.


----------



## MarkParity

flea22 said:


> Thanks, yes that would be super cool if possible. I will just put up with the computer noises. It's only audible when no sound is playing.


No need to put up with computer noises, things to try.

1. Move the Hugo 2, headphone cable and Hugo 2's USB power cable (if using) away from the PC a bit if possible.
2. Try a different PSU if it only makes the noise when charging.
3. If using Bluetooth from your PC's onboard Bluetooth try a separate good quality USB Bluetooth transmitter.

Good luck fixing it, I rarely use the Bluetooth at all and hardly ever with a PC but I've never heard any noise other than for the above reasons.


----------



## flea22

Will try some of the suggestions. Thanks 🙏


----------



## vo_obgyn

Hi all,

Has anyone tried the new JPLAY iOS app with the 2go in hotspot mode. I can't get the JPLAY iOS app to work and read/play from the SD card like MConnect and other apps do. Does anyone know why this is the case? JPLAY sounds really good otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## supervisor

MarkParity said:


> Sadly that is not possible no but that would be an awesome feature to have on many devices not just 2go.


If you have a Mac, yes, as 2go has Airplay. Windows PCs are lacking in this regard.


----------



## stinky (Dec 28, 2022)

Hello everyone,

A long time (17 years member) & old non technical Head-fi lurker here - nice to meet you all!

I’ve followed these threads intensely over the past few weeks and pulled the trigger on a pair of solitaire Ts which should arrive in the next week or so. My APM were just hurting my head with their clamping pressure.

Simultaneously…., after saving up some money, I also decided to upgrade my DAC from a Chord Mojo -> Hugo 2.

I’m also deliberating whether to invest in a chord 2go if it can work with my systems.

FYI…here are my setups:

Office - I’m in the apple ecosystem (2022 M1 MBP) and am looking for the Ts to take work MS Teams video meetings, calls from my IPhone 14 ProMax and of course switch to music listening in the downtime. I would use the Hugo 2 with either a direct usb connection into my MBP / Iphone 14 or…AirPlay to the 2go if I end up buying it. Would like to use a combo of the solitaire T & my old noble Prestige K10s. Ideally, I’d like to carry this setup from the office to another room in the house without much unplugging….

On the go (plane and walking the dog primarily) have my chord mojo and deliberating whether to keep this for traveling or use the Hugo2. Will use exclusively with the solitaire Ts. For the dog walks, I’ll probably just connect the Ts directly to my phone.

Home system - Hegel H360 integrated amplifier connected to a pair of Morel Soprans. TV, Apple TV & Xbox connected to the Hegel. For music, I usually just AirPlay from tidal / Apple Music to the Hegel.

Of course, having not thought everything through…I’m starting to get worried around a couple of areas and have have some really basic questions that I was hoping to get some help with and I’d love to get some advice….I’m posting this on the chord hugo/2go thread and the Solitaire T thread.

Here we go…..

1) Can I connect via Bluetooth from the Solitaire Ts to the Hugo 2 or do I need a wired connection to ensure a better SQ? I’m thinking about either a direct USB connection from the Hugo2 to my MBP / iPhone 14 ProMax or…..Investing in a Chord 2go that can wirelessly stream from my apple device via airplay.

2) Dumb question (I think I know the answer) ….if I’m on a plane or traveling with BT only, will I notice a distinct difference in SQ if I don’t use the Hugo2 (No Dac) or stick with the mojo? Just thinking about how much to carry…

3) More for the Hugo2/2go thread….can I use my Hugo 2 as a pre-amp connected to my Hegel H360? The rationale is that the Hegel doesn’t have a headphone jack and I really want to hear what music sounds like with that setup. I’d then either connect directly (with the Solitaires or the nobles) to the hugo2 or use the 2go to then (hopefully) stream to my solitaire Ts.
Bottom line - My ‘ideal’ wireless setup would be iPhone / MBP airplay -> Hugo / 2go -> Bluetooth to Solitaire Ts.

I just don’t know if it will work and how good it will sound.

I hope I haven’t made a big mistake in dropping $2900 on the Hugo or $1600 on the Ts…. 😢

Would really appreciate someone helping an old guy out - There’s just too many variables for me to understand and keep on top of.

Thank you!! 🙏

Stinky


----------



## pkny (Dec 29, 2022)

Hugo2 and 2Go have BT receivers only， they cannot connect to any bt headphone. You have to connect your Solitaire Ts via wires.  Also, Hugo2 can be used as pre-amp.


----------



## stinky

pkny said:


> Hugo2 and 2Go have BT receivers only， they cannot connect to any bt headphone. You have to connect your Solitaire Ts via wires.  Also, Hugo2 can be used as pre-amp.


Great. Thank you!
Stinky


----------



## PANURUS (Dec 30, 2022)

stinky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A long time (17 years member) & old non technical Head-fi lurker here - nice to meet you all!
> 
> ...


With the Chord 2go and one MPD app like maximise MPD, you could start a playlist stored on the SD cards in the 2go. Then you can turn off your iphone.
With the Chord 2go and one app like Mconnect HD, you could use Qobuz with 192kHz files. Airplay and Tidal  are only 44khz..
Using the Hugo2, only with Airplay, is depriving you of hearing a good part of its magic And you lose a part of your $2900.
Then with a good RCA cable, you could hear the qualities of your Hegel H360


----------



## stinky

PANURUS said:


> With the Chord 2go and one MPD app like maximise MPD, you could start a playlist stored on the SD cards in the 2go. Then you can turn off your iphone.
> With the Chord 2go and one app like Mconnect HD, you could use Qobuz with 192kHz files. Airplay and Tidal  are only 44khz..
> Using the Hugo2, only with Airplay, is depriving you of hearing a good part of its magic And you lose a part of your $2900.
> Then with a good RCA cable, you could hear the qualities of your Hegel H360


Great advice. Thank you. I contacted Hegel and apparently I need an RCA -> XLR and a coax connection to get the full experience….will post pics when I receive the Cables.


----------



## PANURUS (Dec 31, 2022)

stinky said:


> Great advice. Thank you. I contacted Hegel and apparently I need an RCA -> XLR and a coax connection to get the full experience….will post pics when I receive the Cables.


Be carefull about the diameter of the rca connections for the Hugo2.


----------



## stinky

PANURUS said:


> Be carefull about the diameter of the rca connections for the Hugo2.


Thank you - I’ve been reading about the issues. I’ll probably go for custom Cardas cables but will ensure they test them out. Stay tuned and thanks again!


----------



## piksnz

Hello Chord Team
Are the servers down again? I got a 2go and trying to upgrade the firmware to the latest, goFigure IOS app keeps crashing. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## vo_obgyn

Every time I click on “Device Settings” in the GoFigure app, the app crashes and closes.

It has been doing this for a while. I have an iPhone Xs Max on version iOS 16.2.

I tried deleting the GoFigure app and reinstalling it and the app continues to crash when I click on “Device Settings.”


----------



## vo_obgyn (Jan 1, 2023)

Delete duplicate. The GoFigure app has been quite buggy for some time now. Has anyone else found this to be true in your experience?


----------



## supervisor

vo_obgyn said:


> The GoFigure app has been quite buggy for some time now. Has anyone else found this to be true in your experience?



yes!


----------



## vo_obgyn

supervisor said:


> yes!


Thanks for your reply. I'll also note that since I can't get "Device Settings" to launch due to the GoFigure app crashing, I could not see in the future when there is a new firmware update available.


----------



## pkny (Saturday at 7:48 PM)

vo_obgyn said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'll also note that since I can't get "Device Settings" to launch due to the GoFigure app crashing, I could not see in the future when there is a new firmware update available.


You can use the config. button on the 2Go to access the voice menu.  It has an option to update firmware.

See p.21 from the manual.


----------



## NYanakiev

vo_obgyn said:


> Every time I click on “Device Settings” in the GoFigure app, the app crashes and closes.
> 
> It has been doing this for a while. I have an iPhone Xs Max on version iOS 16.2.
> 
> I tried deleting the GoFigure app and reinstalling it and the app continues to crash when I click on “Device Settings.”


Same here. Won't work on iOS with Poly. Fine on my Android phone, however.

Does 2Go now work in a setup involving a satellite router? Poly currently drops off the network when moving between rooms in Roon mode.


----------



## rwelles

NYanakiev said:


> Same here. Won't work on iOS with Poly. Fine on my Android phone, however.
> 
> Does 2Go now work in a setup involving a satellite router? Poly currently drops off the network when moving between rooms in Roon mode.


Poly & 2Go don’t play nice with some mesh systems. I had the same problem with my old Orbi system. I’m now using an Asus system which works great!


----------



## NYanakiev

rwelles said:


> Poly & 2Go don’t play nice with some mesh systems. I had the same problem with my old Orbi system. I’m now using an Asus system which works great!


Phew! I use the Asus Ai Mesh system, great to hear it works well!!


----------

